# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > ADSL >  Το club των ενεργοποιημένων 24/1 Mbps από τη Net One (v.1)

## miltiadis21

27/04/2007 παρασκευή άιτηση στιs 5:00 το απόγευμα στην ΝετΟΝΕ για full γραμμή σε ανενεργό βρόχο
Ενεργοποίηση 7/05/2007 στίς 9:00 το βράδυ 

*7 εργάσιμες μέρες με την Παρασκευή!*

Μέσα στο router
http://i13.tinypic.com/54nuwyc.jpg
 :Respekt:  
Τέστ απο Ntua
http://i12.tinypic.com/4u2aemd.jpg
Τώρα η ταχύτητα δέν πίανει max άλλα τι να πώ θα κάνω τεστ ποιο μετά
Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί μια χαρα και με ακούνε καλά.Λίγο βάθος έχει μόνο
Περιμένω κωδικούς αύριο για το my net one

*tracert*

www.adslgr.com

*Spoiler:*





  1    18 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2     8 ms     9 ms     8 ms  77.83.12.253
  3     8 ms     7 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.16
  4     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.26
  5     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  212.107.0.25
  6     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  ate2-netone-1-gr.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.37]
  7    61 ms    61 ms    60 ms  par31-par1-racc1.par.seabone.net [213.144.183.13]
  8    61 ms    64 ms    61 ms  globalcrossing-2-us-par31.par.seabone.net [213.144.183.34]
  9   154 ms   154 ms   155 ms  67.17.67.26
 10   152 ms   152 ms   152 ms  64.209.101.122
 11   153 ms   153 ms   152 ms  GIG5-2-CISCO-TWO-XLHOST.xlhost.com [206.222.25.26]
 12   152 ms   151 ms   152 ms  adslgr.com [209.190.6.242]
		


www.google.com

*Spoiler:*




			 1    34 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
 2     9 ms     8 ms     9 ms  77.83.12.253
 3     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.12
 4     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.26
 5     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  212.107.0.25
 6     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  ate2-netone-1-gr.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.37

 7    51 ms    50 ms    50 ms  sl-gw10-mil-10-0.sprintlink.net [217.147.129.105

 8    49 ms    49 ms    48 ms  217.147.128.42
 9    53 ms    53 ms    53 ms  sl-bb21-zur-12-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.129.77]

10    56 ms    55 ms    56 ms  sl-bb20-zur-3-0.sprintlink.net [80.93.8.44]
11    59 ms    59 ms    59 ms  sl-bb20-fra-14-0.sprintlink.net [213.206.129.159

12    61 ms    61 ms    61 ms  sl-gw21-fra-1-1.sprintlink.net [217.147.96.228]

13    58 ms    59 ms    59 ms  217.147.109.150
14    77 ms    77 ms    59 ms  72.14.238.126
15    81 ms    81 ms    81 ms  209.85.248.182
16    73 ms    72 ms    74 ms  216.239.43.90
17    84 ms    83 ms    84 ms  66.249.95.107
18    84 ms    93 ms    84 ms  64.233.174.185
19    86 ms    89 ms    87 ms  216.239.49.114
20    85 ms    84 ms    84 ms  gv-in-f103.google.com [216.239.59.103]
		


ntua.gr

*Spoiler:*





  1    29 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.12.253
  3     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.16
  4     9 ms     8 ms    15 ms  77.83.14.26
  5    12 ms    13 ms    16 ms  77.83.14.130
  6    45 ms    45 ms    81 ms  grnet.aix.gr [195.130.89.1]
  7    45 ms    52 ms    45 ms  ilissos1-to-athens3.backbone.grnet.gr [195.251.27.118]
  8    46 ms    45 ms    46 ms  customerRouter.ntua.ilissos.athensMAN.grnet.gr [195.251.24.69]
  9    46 ms    45 ms    45 ms  achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210]



www.otenet.gr

*Spoiler:*





  1    45 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
  2     9 ms     8 ms     9 ms  77.83.12.253
  3     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.12
  4     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.26
  5     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  212.107.0.25
  6     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  ate2-netone-1-gr.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.37]
  7    50 ms    48 ms    48 ms  mil52-mil50-racc2.mil.seabone.net [195.22.196.175]
  8    46 ms    45 ms    46 ms  level3-1-us-mil52.mil.seabone.net [195.22.205.90]
  9    66 ms    55 ms    56 ms  ae-4-4.ebr2.Frankfurt1.Level3.net [4.69.133.138]

 10    59 ms    68 ms    72 ms  ae-2.ebr1.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net [4.69.132.137]

 11    87 ms    74 ms    74 ms  ae-1-100.ebr2.Dusseldorf1.Level3.net [4.69.132.130]
 12    83 ms    90 ms    90 ms  ae-2.ebr1.Amsterdam1.Level3.net [4.69.133.89]
 13    89 ms    90 ms    91 ms  ae-1-100.ebr2.Amsterdam1.Level3.net [4.69.133.86]
 14    81 ms    71 ms    72 ms  ae-2.ebr2.London1.Level3.net [4.69.132.133]
 15    73 ms    73 ms    73 ms  ae-21-54.car1.London1.Level3.net [4.68.116.111]

 16    72 ms    72 ms    72 ms  195.50.118.250
 17     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 18     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 19   119 ms   120 ms   120 ms  gig4-0-0-cr02-customers.ath.oteglobe.net [62.75.3.6]
 20   122 ms   122 ms   122 ms  athe-GSRa-ge33.otenet.net [62.103.7.55]
 21   124 ms   124 ms   124 ms  maro7300-athe-GSRa.backbone.otenet.net [212.205.
223.194]
 22   120 ms   120 ms   120 ms  62.103.8.81
 23   124 ms   124 ms   123 ms  www.otenet.gr [62.103.128.215]
		


www.vivodi.gr

*Spoiler:*





 1    33 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
 2     9 ms     8 ms     9 ms  77.83.12.253
 3     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.18
 4     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.26
 5    12 ms    12 ms    11 ms  77.83.14.130
 6    13 ms    12 ms    13 ms  vivodi.aix.gr [195.130.89.18]
 7    17 ms    17 ms    14 ms  83.171.204.9
 8     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
10    19 ms    39 ms    17 ms  83.171.204.58
11    18 ms    18 ms    18 ms  gate1.vivodi.gr [80.76.38.76]
12    16 ms    16 ms    15 ms  gate1.vivodi.gr [80.76.38.76]
13    21 ms    17 ms    18 ms  gate1.vivodi.gr [80.76.38.76]
14    32 ms    26 ms    19 ms  gate1.vivodi.gr [80.76.38.76]



www.hol.gr

*Spoiler:*





 1    32 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
 2    13 ms     9 ms     8 ms  77.83.12.253
 3     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.12
 4     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.26
 5    16 ms    12 ms    12 ms  77.83.14.130
 6     *        *        *     Request timed out.
 7    75 ms    76 ms    77 ms  62.38.36.153
 8    90 ms    84 ms    89 ms  vlan15.ath00.csw.hol.gr [62.38.4.67]
 9     *        *        *     Request timed out.
τα υπόλοιπα all time out
		


www.forthnet.gr

*Spoiler:*





 1    29 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
 2     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.12.253
 3     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.16
 4     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.26
 5     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  212.107.0.25
 6     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  ate2-netone-1-gr.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.37
 7    25 ms    25 ms    25 ms  pal9-pal8-racc1.pal.seabone.net [213.144.181.3]
 8    41 ms    41 ms    41 ms  customer-side-forthnet-1-gr-pal9.pal.seabone.net[213.144.181.50]
 9    42 ms    42 ms    42 ms  core-ath-07.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.101]
10    41 ms    41 ms    41 ms  serv-ath-06.forthnet.gr [194.219.227.206]
11    41 ms    41 ms    41 ms  www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50]



www.tellas.gr

*Spoiler:*





 1    79 ms    99 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
 2     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.12.253
 3     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.18
 4     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.26
 5     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  212.107.0.25
 6    10 ms     9 ms     9 ms  ate2-netone-1-gr.ate.seabone.net [213.144.178.37
 7    39 ms    39 ms    39 ms  rom4-rom2-racc1.rom.seabone.net [213.144.177.215
 8    49 ms    49 ms    48 ms  customer-side-wind-3-it-rom4.rom.seabone.net [21.144.177.194]
 9    49 ms    48 ms    49 ms  212.245.228.57
10    51 ms    51 ms    51 ms  151.6.6.110
11    54 ms    54 ms    54 ms  151.6.33.244
12    46 ms     *        *     151.5.128.230
13    46 ms    45 ms    43 ms  62.169.192.62
		


www.altectelecoms.gr

*Spoiler:*





 1    88 ms   100 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]
 2     9 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.12.253
 3     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.18
 4     8 ms     8 ms     8 ms  77.83.14.26
 5    21 ms    18 ms    12 ms  77.83.14.130
 6    13 ms    13 ms    13 ms  acn.aix.gr [195.130.89.14]
 7    14 ms    13 ms    15 ms  213.5.2.4
		



Tα υπόλοιπα τεστ θα γίνουν αύριο γιατί θέλω να πάρω τηλ την Νετοne να τους συνενοηθώ για την γραμμή κάτι που θέλω και θα σας ενημερώσω ως προς την ταχύτητα κτλπ το ποστ μου το έκανα σήμερα για να τονίσω την ταχύτητα ενεργοποίησης και όχι την ταχύτητα του download η του upload 
ναι το upload είναι ξεκλείδωτο tyremporas2 
Τα λέμε αύριο με καλά η κακά νεα  :Wink: 
Υ.Γ θα συνεχίσω να ποστάρω απο εδώ αφού είμαι ο μόνος ενεργοποιημένος λογικά αύριο θα είναι και ο penetrator

----------


## lewton

Καλοφάγωτα τα μεγαμπίτια!  :Smile:

----------


## karavagos

ΑΡΙΣΤΑ!

----------


## rdaniel

Άντε, καλορίζικος!  :One thumb up: 

Και στα δικά μας!  :Cool:

----------


## No-Name

Kαλορίζικος φίλε!!!!

Καλά κατεβάσματα!

Μπράβο στην netone :One thumb up:

----------


## ariadgr

Καλορίζικη.  :One thumb up: 

7 εργάσιμες για ανενεργό βρόχο είναι χρόνος ρεκόρ για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.  :Exclamation:  

Έστειλαν τεχνικό για τη σύνδεση της νέας γραμμής;




> Ότι τεστ θέλεται και μπορώ να κάνω μου λέτε


Traceroute με Ntua, Otenet, Forthnet, Tellas, Vivodi, Altectelecoms, HOL για να δουμε αν πηγαίνει σε όλους αυτούς μέσω ΑΙΧ.  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

7 εργάσιμες. :One thumb up:  

Έχω να δηλώσω ότι συγχαίρω:

1)Tην netone που δεν καθυστέρησε την αποστολή της αίτησης.
2)Τον ΟΤΕ που έχει προσαρμοστεί με τις νέες διατάξεις και παραδίδει βρόχους τάχυστα.

----------


## nrg_polini

Net One, OTE  :Respekt:

----------


## yuk

Kαλορίζικη!  :One thumb up:  
Μια χαρούλα πάει και χρόνος ρεκόρ! Θα φτιάξει και η ταχύτητα.  :Wink:  

Άντε και στα δικά μας...  :Cool:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Καλορίζικος  :Smile:  . 

Να υποθέσω ότι και τα 1024 είναι ξεκλείδωτα για ανέβασμα ? έχεις δοκιμάσει να ανεβάσεις τπτ ? πχ σε τόρρεντς ? λογικά θα πιάνεις 110 στο upload  :One thumb up:  .

----------


## ariadgr

Μέχρι τώρα από τα traceroutes που ευγενικά μας παραχώρησε ο _miltiadis21_ η διασύνδεση της Netone φαίνεται ότι είναι η εξής:



Επίσης, από τα μέχρι τώρα δείγματα φαίνεται ότι στο εξωτερικό βγαίνει προς το παρόν μόνο με Seabone.

----------


## sansara

Μολις ειδα το μηνυμα. Καλοριζικος ευχομαι και παντα τετοιες ταχυτητες !  :Smile:  

Τελικα συνδεουν πιο γρηγορα τις full απο τις shared? Κριμα και την εκανα shared αρχικα για να μην περιμενω παραπανω μερες λεει...

----------


## ariadgr

> Τελικα συνδεουν πιο γρηγορα τις full απο τις shared? Κριμα και την εκανα shared αρχικα για να μην περιμενω παραπανω μερες λεει...


Δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις τέτοιο συμπέρασμα, αφού εξαρτάται από το φόρτο εργασίας και τα κέφια του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου...
Θεωρητικά η Shared LLU (όπως και η Full LLU σε ενεργό βρόχο) είναι πιο "έυκολη" στην ενεργοποίηση από τον ανενεργό βρόχο επειδή δεν χρειάζεται να έρθει συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ στον κατανεμητή του σπιτιού σου.

----------


## Sebu

Θελουμε και αλλα τεστ ταχυτητας.

Δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις κατι απο ftp forthnet.

Δοκιμασε και απο tucows απο διαφορους προορισμους (ευρωπαικους,ελληνικους,αμερικης).

Δοκιμασε επισης το speedtest της 4νετ και κανενα αλλο του εξωτερικου.

Για 10αρα και με 1ο οικιακο εσενα ειναι λιγα τα 660kb/s μεσω ΑΙΧ.Δλδ απο εξω που κολλαει ωρες ωρες το Seabone με τι θα κατεβαζει???

Κανε και κανενα upload test.

Τεσταρε αν μπορεις και τορρεντς.

Θα σε κουρασουμε τωρα αλλα εισαι ο πρωτος.

Καλοριζικος!!!!!

----------


## ariadgr

@miltiadis21:

Upload test μπορείς να κάνεις στη Forthnet και για εξωτερικό  εδώ.

Download εκτός ntua μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις:
> Microsoft
> Apple
> Nvidia
> HOL FTP
> Altec Telecoms FTP
> Forthnet FTP
> Otenet FTP

----------


## kokoretsi

Μακάρι να μιμηθούν και άλλοι το 1mbit upload.

----------


## penetrator

Τελικά με έφαγες  :Very Happy:  Μα καλά, ήρθαν 9 η ώρα και σε σύνδεσαν;! Αύριο που θα έχω συνδεθεί και εγώ θα κάνουμε και συγκρίσεις..... και ελπίζω να σε περάσω, χεχεχε

----------


## momo

Καλοριζικος φιλε 
Πραγματικα ενα μεγαλο μπραβο στην ΝετΟΝΕ και στο ΟΤΕ
Αντε και στα δικα μας

PS: Το μονο πραγμα που με ξενερωνει ειναι οτι μετα απο τις τοσο γρηγορες ενεργοποιησεις θα ξεροσταλιαζω πανω απο το λαμπακι του ρουτερ ενω πριν δεν θα εκανα τιποτα προτου τελειωσει περασουν οι  15 εργασιμες

----------


## nxenos

Δηλ,εγω που εκανα την αιτηση στις 30/4 μερα δευτερα και σημερα ειναι τριτη 8/5 σε ανενεργο βροχο με φορητοτητα,να ανησυχω??Δεν εχω δει φως ακομα!

----------


## nxenos

Λοιπον,μετα απο τηλεφωνημα μου με μια πολυ εξυπηρετικη κορασιδα,μαλιστα της αφησα τηλ και με πηρε η ιδια για να μην περιμενω!,μου ειπε πως για καποιο λογο το συστημα του ΟΤΕ δεν εβλεπε την φορητοτητα,γιαυτο και εχει αργησει λιγακι!κατα τ'αλλα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα και να υπολογιζω γυρω στις 13 εργασιμες!
Τωρα η απορια μου εμενα ειναι αλλη...
Μενω κυψελη και ο wizard τους μου βγαζει οτι καλυπτομαι απο το αστικο κεντρο ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ.
Δεν νομιζετε οτι πεφτω λιγο μακρια απο το dslam τους??Θα καλυφτω αραγε απο ταχυτητες??
Θα μπορουσανε ας πουμε αν ειχαν κομβο να με ριχνανε κωλλετη..η πεδιο του αρεως...αλλα..
ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ??

----------


## apostolt

Καλοριζικος Μιλτιαδη.
Δεν μου αρεσε που δεν εχει aix με ολους ελπιζω να αλλαξει αυτο στο μελλον.
Βασικα δεν επιασες full ταχυτητα απο ntua παραξενο  :Thinking:  
Καλα download αντε και στα δικα μας....

----------


## momo

Κανενας Shared ενεργοποιηθικε?
Η μονο FULL και μονο FULL ειναι στην αναμονη για ενεργοποιηση(δλδ να περιμενουν τεχνικο)?

----------


## penetrator

> Λοιπον,μετα απο τηλεφωνημα μου με μια πολυ εξυπηρετικη κορασιδα,μαλιστα της αφησα τηλ και με πηρε η ιδια για να μην περιμενω!,μου ειπε πως για καποιο λογο το συστημα του ΟΤΕ δεν εβλεπε την φορητοτητα,γιαυτο και εχει αργησει λιγακι!κατα τ'αλλα δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα και να υπολογιζω γυρω στις 13 εργασιμες!
> Τωρα η απορια μου εμενα ειναι αλλη...
> Μενω κυψελη και ο wizard τους μου βγαζει οτι καλυπτομαι απο το αστικο κεντρο ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ.
> Δεν νομιζετε οτι πεφτω λιγο μακρια απο το dslam τους??Θα καλυφτω αραγε απο ταχυτητες??
> Θα μπορουσανε ας πουμε αν ειχαν κομβο να με ριχνανε κωλλετη..η πεδιο του αρεως...αλλα..
> ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ??


Μήπως ξέρεις που ακριβώς στα πατήσια είναι ο κόμβος; Μπορεί και να είναι πιο κοντά σου από τις άλλες περιοχές. Ή μπορεί να σε συνδέσαν εκεί μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθούν οι άλλες περιοχές... αν δεν είναι έτοιμες, βέβαια....
p.s. Μερικές ώρες μείνανε  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## miltiadis21

Παίδες όλα καλά και ωραία αλλα οι ταχύτητες είναι ότι να ναι :Whistle:  ...Μία έχω 830 kb (σπάνια 7:30 το πρωί) μία έχω 50 kb μία έχω 300 kb τούς πήρα τηλέφωνο να δώ τι γίνεται περιμένω απάντηση.Το upload μου πήγε μέχρι 80 κb. Ο τεχνικός που μέτρησε την γραμμή  χτές μου είπε οτι σηκώνω μέχρι 15mbit και 1220 upload..... Η φορητότητα ακόμα δέν έχει γίνει απο τον Ο.Τ.Ε παρό ολα αυτά με σύνδεσαν :One thumb up:  
Τέσπα το παρών σχόλιο μου δέν το έγραψα για να τους κράξω απλά για να σας ενημερώσω  :Smile: 
Υ.Γ Ελπίζω να μήν έχει πρόβλημα το *δίκτυο* και να έχει η γραμμή μου Θόρυβο κτλπ (επίσης δέν μπορώ να δώ  απο το router αν έχει θόρυβο)

----------


## lewton

> Μήπως ξέρεις που ακριβώς στα πατήσια είναι ο κόμβος; Μπορεί και να είναι πιο κοντά σου από τις άλλες περιοχές. *Ή μπορεί να σε συνδέσαν εκεί μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθούν οι άλλες περιοχές...* αν δεν είναι έτοιμες, βέβαια....


Το κόκκινο δε στέκει σε καμία περίπτωση.

----------


## nxenos

Δεν ξερω που ειναι ο κομβος στα ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ,λογικα θα ειναι διπλα με αυτον του ΟΤΕ,αλλα ουτε του ΟΤΕ δεν ξερω που ειναι στα Πατησια.Παντως αν ειναι τερμα πατησιων η εκει κοντα στην Αγ.λαυρας νομιζω πως ειμαι λιγο μακριουτσικα απο το dslam.Εγω μενω Ανω Κυψελη συνορα με Γαλατσι...

----------


## momo

> Παίδες όλα καλά και ωραία αλλα οι ταχύτητες είναι ότι να ναι ...Μία έχω 830 kb (σπάνια 7:30 το πρωί) μία έχω 50 kb μία έχω 300 kb τούς πήρα τηλέφωνο να δώ τι γίνεται περιμένω απάντηση.Το upload μου πήγε μέχρι 80 κb. Ο τεχνικός που μέτρησε την γραμμή  χτές μου είπε οτι σηκώνω μέχρι 15mbit και 1220 upload..... Η φορητότητα ακόμα δέν έχει γίνει απο τον Ο.Τ.Ε παρό ολα αυτά με σύνδεσαν 
> Τέσπα το παρών σχόλιο μου δέν το έγραψα για να τους κράξω απλά για να σας ενημερώσω 
> Υ.Γ Ελπίζω να μήν έχει πρόβλημα το *δίκτυο* και να έχει η γραμμή μου Θόρυβο κτλπ (επίσης δέν μπορώ να δώ  απο το router αν έχει θόρυβο)


Ουφφφ..!!! ενταξει τωρα ηρεμησα θα παψω να ξεροσταλιαζω πανω απο το λαμπακι μα λεω και εγω φορητοτητα και ενεργοποιηση σε 7 εργ. μερες .
Παντως οπως και να εχει μονο και μονο που ειχεσ νετ σε τοσο συντομο χρονικο διαστημα ειναι αποδειξη οτι πραγματικα κανουν σωστη δουλεια απο μεριας ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αντε να δουμε και εμεις λιγο νετ γιατι η φαση με το 56αρι δεν τραβαει αλλο

----------


## penetrator

Γιατί δε στέκει αυτό που είπα φίλε lewton; Επειδή θα πρέπει να ξαναγίνει η διαδικασία για να του αλλάξουν κόμβο; Προκειμένου να τον αφήσουν να περιμένει κανα-δυο μήνες... 
Το dslam  της vivodi θυμάμαι είναι κοντά στα άνω πατήσια, οπότε αν υποθέσουμε ότι όλα είναι κοντά, και το dslam της netone είναι εκεί, άρα είναι ποιο κοντά σε σένα από το πεδίον του άρεως  :Razz:

----------


## yuk

Τελικά δεν μπορούμε να δούμε πληροφορίες για την γραμμή;  :Sad: 
miltiadis21, ενημέρωσε μας όταν μιλήσεις με τον τεχνικό...  :Thinking:

----------


## bond

> Γιατί δε στέκει αυτό που είπα φίλε lewton; Επειδή θα πρέπει να ξαναγίνει η διαδικασία για να του αλλάξουν κόμβο; Προκειμένου να τον αφήσουν να περιμένει κανα-δυο μήνες... 
> Το dslam  της vivodi θυμάμαι είναι κοντά στα άνω πατήσια, οπότε αν υποθέσουμε ότι όλα είναι κοντά, και το dslam της netone είναι εκεί, άρα είναι ποιο κοντά σε σένα από το πεδίον του άρεως


Γιατι καθε γραμμή παει σε ενα κεντρο και αυτό δεν αλλάζει ευκολά (αν αλλάζει και καθολου). Το σε ποιο κέντρο θα πηγαινει το εχει καθορίσει ο ΟΤΕ και δεν ειναι σιγουρο ότι πάντα είναι το κοντινοτερο σε απόσταση. 
Χαρακτηριστικά εγω που είμαι στα Βριλήσσια υπάγομαι κέντρο Πεντελής με τηλέφωνο 210803χχχχ. Στα 200 μέτρα ενα φίλος, πάλι Βριλησσια, υπάγεται στο κέντρο Γερακα με τηλέφωνο 210639χχχχ. Στα 500 μέτρα έχει διαφήμιση  η ΟΝ, ότι καλύπτει το χαλάνδρι και αρχιζουν τα τηλέφωνα με 21068χχχχχ.
Το καλώδιο μου πηγαίνει στο κεντρο Πεντέλης και τελείωσε, πρέπει να περιμένω να στήσουν DSLAM οι εναλλακτικοί εκεί. Δεν έχει σημασία αν στα 200 ή 500 μετρα μακριά μου έχουν κάλυψη, εκτος αν τραβήξω μόνος μου κανένα καλώδιο μέχρι εκει  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> Γιατι καθε γραμμή παει σε ενα κεντρο και αυτό δεν αλλάζει ευκολά (αν αλλάζει και καθολου). Το σε ποιο κέντρο θα πηγαινει το εχει καθορίσει ο ΟΤΕ και δεν ειναι σιγουρο ότι πάντα είναι το κοντινοτερο σε απόσταση. 
> Χαρακτηριστικά εγω που είμαι στα Βριλήσσια υπάγομαι κέντρο Πεντελής με τηλέφωνο 210803χχχχ. Στα 200 μέτρα ενα φίλος, πάλι Βριλησσια, υπάγεται στο κέντρο Γερακα με τηλέφωνο 210639χχχχ. Στα 500 μέτρα έχει διαφήμιση  η ΟΝ, ότι καλύπτει το χαλάνδρι και αρχιζουν τα τηλέφωνα με 21068χχχχχ.
> Το καλώδιο μου πηγαίνει στο κεντρο Πεντέλης και τελείωσε, πρέπει να περιμένω να στήσουν DSLAM οι εναλλακτικοί εκεί. Δεν έχει σημασία αν στα 200 ή 500 μετρα μακριά μου έχουν κάλυψη, εκτος αν τραβήξω μόνος μου κανένα καλώδιο μέχρι εκει


Ακριβώς.



Off Topic


		Να προσθέσω ότι έχει αναφερθεί ότι μπορεί να γίνεται αλλαγή κέντρου από τον ΟΤΕ σε πολύ συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις και για πολύ ιδιαίτερους λόγους που έχουν να κάνει με το σχεδιασμό του δικτύου του, αλλά *σε καμία περίπτωση* επειδή το ζήτησε ο πελάτης ή κάποιος εναλλακτικός πάροχος.

----------


## penetrator

Λοιπόν πριν λίγο ενεργοποιήθηκα. Επειδή βιάζομαι να φύγω έκανα μερικούς πολύ γρήγορους ελέγχους. Στο speedtest.net μου έβγαλε χειρότερα στατιστικα, από ότι μου έβγαζε με vivodi 2048/640. Τώρα απο διάφορα μέρη που προτείνει ο ariadgr τα περισσότερα link δεν μου τα έβγαζε για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο!! 3 μόνο λειτουργούσαν, στα οποία στο ένα κατέβαζα περίπου με 250kb/s και στο άλλο με 450 και στο τελευταίο (otenetf ftp) είδα και μέχρι 480kb/s. Είναι αρκετά λιγότερα από όσο περίμενα  :Sad:  Γενικά επειδή δεν ξέρω και πολλά από test αν μπορείτε να μου δώσετε συγκεκριμένα link να κάνω δοκιμές και θα ήθελα και κανένα για upload να δω τι παίζει και εκεί...
p.s. Για παράδειγμα πάω έδω: http://get.live.com/messenger/overview και όταν πατάω το _"αποκτήστε το δωρεάν"_ μου βγάζει page not found
p.s. 2 Το πάτησα μια τελευταία φορά και αυτή τη φορά μου έβγαλε το link κανονικά!! Θα τρελαθούμε! (450kb/s)
p.s.3 Ε τώρα θα τρελαθώ τελείως!! Μερικά ακόμη link άρχισαν να λειτουργούν!! Ακόμη όχι όλα όμως. Από forthnet 1049kb/s καρφωτά!!! :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Τώρα απο διάφορα μέρη που προτείνει ο ariadgr τα περισσότερα link δεν μου τα έβγαζε για κάποιο περίεργο λόγο!!


Μόλις τα δοκίμασα με firefox και δουλεύουν όλα. Εκτός από της Microsoft, είναι direct links που ο firefox σου ζητάει να αποθηκεύσεις στο δίσκο με το που κάνεις paste τα συγκεκριμένα links.
Τι browser χρησιμοποιείς;




> Γενικά επειδή δεν ξέρω και πολλά από test αν μπορείτε να μου δώσετε συγκεκριμένα link να κάνω δοκιμές και θα ήθελα και κανένα για upload να δω τι παίζει και εκεί...


Όταν θα έχεις το χρόνο κάνε άλλη μια προσπάθεια με Firefox με αυτά που έχω αναφέρει εδώ, που περιλαμβάνουν και 2 upload tests.  :Smile:

----------


## yuk

:Thinking:  Δύο στους δύο με προβλήματα ταχύτητας...
Είναι νωρίς ακόμα, είναι νωρίς ακόμα...  :Sad: 

Εdit: Καλορίζικη penetrator! (Sorry, μπήκα σε σκέψεις με την ταχύτητα και ξέχασα να ευχηθώ.  :Wink: )

----------


## penetrator

Για του λόγου το αληθές:



Άντε ελπίζω σιγά σιγά να αρχίσω να βλέπω και αλλού τέτειο download

----------


## penetrator

Επειδή μάλλον δεν προσέξατε το edit στο προηγούμενο, γράφω σε καινούργιο post. Χρησιμοποιώ μόνο firefox και δε νομίζω ο browser να έχει το πρόβλημα. Της HOL αν θυμάμαι καλά λειτουργούσε πρίν ενώ τώρα όχι  :Thinking:   Πια από αυτά είναι για upload? δεν βρήκα κάποιο που να δουλεύει....
Κανά link για ntua?

----------


## lewton

Μετριότατα... (δε λέω χάλια γιατί μπορεί απλά να είναι παιδικές ασθένειες)
Αν τελικά μας προκύψει μάπα και η Net One, θα αναγκαστώ να παραγγείλω νέα γραμμή ΟΤΕ και να πάω σε 2play.
Οικονομικά είναι μικρό το κακό, αφού αν διακόψουμε στον πρώτο μήνα δεν πληρώνουμε ούτε το πάγιό του ούτε τα τέλης απενεργοποίησης, χάνουμε μόνο τα αρχικά 50€.
Επομένως έχουν περίπου 25 μέρες από την ημέρα που θα ενεργοποιηθώ για να μη με χάσουν.

----------


## yuk

Δε θέλω να πιστέψω ότι είναι τόσο χάλια που με 20 (και αν) άτομα έχουν προβλήματα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Δεν κολλάει... Τόσα λεφτά, διαφήμηση... Παρ' όλα αυτά κάτι με σπρώχνει να κοιτάξω εναλλακτικές... Ξενέρωσα.  :Sad:

----------


## penetrator

Τώρα πρόσεξα το link με τα upload:
You uploaded 1,057,802 bytes in 26 seconds.  Your upload speed is 325 kbps, toledorcket
Της forthnet βγάζει ότι δεν βρέθηκε ο εξυπηρετητής

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		Ε καλά και η ΟΝ είχε δώσει λεφτά για διαφημίσεις....και είδαμε
	


Μακάρι να λυθούν όλα πάιδες...μην απογοητεύεστε  :Smile:

----------


## Jazzer

Καλορίζικη η νέα σου σύνδεση φίλε penetrator. :Smile:  
Θα ενεργοποιηθούν κι άλλοι φίλοι μας εδώ, άρα ας μην βιαζόμαστε να βγάλουμε ακόμα συμπεράσματα.

----------


## penetrator

Έκανα μερικά τεστ στο speedtest.net Από τα χειρότερα download ήταν με Κωνσταντινούπολη αλλά το upload εκεί ήταν το καλύτερο  :Razz:  

Θα ενημερώσω το παρόν post  με 2-3 ακόμη







Σημειοτέον, σε μερικούς προορισμούς κολούσε και δεν έκανε τίποτα. Για να δοκιμάσει κανείς για παράδειγμα το Παρίσι αν κάνει το τεστ κανονικά. Κατά μέσω όρο και up και down πιάνει τα μισά. Πάω να δοκιμάσω το phone...

----------


## momo

Για αρχη καλα φαινεται....Ελπιζω να βελτιωθουν με την παροδο του χρονου
Ε ρε αντε αλλη μια φορα .
Καμια ενεργοποιηση σε shared ειχαμε η τιποτα? Τη στο καλο 10 Εργασιμες υποτιθεται οτι χρειαζονται για shared

----------


## penetrator

Κάτι τελευταίο... Το τηλέφωνο φαίνεται να λειτουργεί μια χαρά. Όχι όμως και η συσκευή μου  :Evil:   Θα πάω σε αυτόν που μου την πούλησε και θα....
Πάω να δοκιμάσω και pings  στο quake arena

----------


## jar76

> Δεν ξερω που ειναι ο κομβος στα ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ,λογικα θα ειναι διπλα με αυτον του ΟΤΕ,αλλα ουτε του ΟΤΕ δεν ξερω που ειναι στα Πατησια.Παντως αν ειναι τερμα πατησιων η εκει κοντα στην Αγ.λαυρας νομιζω πως ειμαι λιγο μακριουτσικα απο το dslam.Εγω μενω Ανω Κυψελη συνορα με Γαλατσι...


Ο κόμβος που εξυπηρετεί τα Πατήσια είναι ο "ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ" και είναι λίγο πριν τη γωνία Γαλατσίου-Δροσοπούλου (σχεδόν απέναντι από την ΕΥΔΑΠ που βρίσκεται επί της Γαλατσίου).

----------


## lewton

> Ο κόμβος που εξυπηρετεί τα Πατήσια είναι ο "ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ" και είναι λίγο πριν τη γωνία Γαλατσίου-Δροσοπούλου (σχεδόν απέναντι από την ΕΥΔΑΠ που βρίσκεται επί της Γαλατσίου).


Πολλοί κόμβοι εξυπηρετούν τα Πατήσια.
Η Αλυσίδα σε μεγάλο βαθμό είναι Πατήσια, ο Δαγκλής είναι 100% Πατήσια (Κάτω), και -guess what!- υπάρχει και κέντρο με το όνομα Πατήσια.  :Wink:

----------


## jar76

> Πολλοί κόμβοι εξυπηρετούν τα Πατήσια.
> Η Αλυσίδα σε μεγάλο βαθμό είναι Πατήσια, ο Δαγκλής είναι 100% Πατήσια (Κάτω), και -guess what!- υπάρχει και κέντρο με το όνομα Πατήσια.


Σωστά! :One thumb up:  
Απλώς έγραψα μόνο για την ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ γιατί ο φίλος πριν είπε ότι μένει Άνω Κυψέλη (σύνορα με Γαλάτσι΄), οπότε είναι πιο πιθανό να εξυπηρετείται από ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ ή από τον κόμβο ΓΑΛΑΤΣΙ που βρίσκεται στη γωνία ΤΡΑΛΛΕΩΝ και ΕΡΣΗΣ.

----------


## penetrator

Δοκίμασα και quake.  :Crying:  
Στον ελληνικό server από 10 ping που είχα με vivodi full 2048/640 πήγε στo 50ping και σε κάτι γερμανικούς, από 50 στο 75 ping  :Crying:  
Μπορεί η vivodi να κάνει πολλές βλακείες αλλά στα ping σε on-line games δεν παίζεται  :Sad:  
Πριν 3 χρόνια με vivodi είχα πολύ κακό ping. Τους είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο και εξήγησα την κατάσταση και αλλάξαν κάτι ρυθμίσεις και το ping έφτιαξε. Δεν ξέρω αν αλλάξαν δρομολόγηση (αν αυτό γίνεται), αλλά αν ζητήσω κάτι αντίστοιχο από τη netone μπορεί να το κάνει; Ένας από τους βασικούς λόγους που έχω dsl είναι για να παίζω quake (έχω κόλυμα) και το χειρότερο ping είναι μεγάλο ξενέρωμα....

----------


## momo

Χμμ αυτο με το ping ειναι καπως....μαλλον ομως δεν εχουν γινει ολα τα απαραιτητα peer agreements λογικα θα στρωσει παντως η κατασταση δεν ειναι φασης ΟΝ που αρκετοι απο αρχεσ βλεπαν και βλεπουν 1-3 μβπσ αντι των 10
Ειναι οπως χαρακτηριστικε και παραπανω μετριοτατη

----------


## ariadgr

> Αν τελικά μας προκύψει μάπα και η Net One, θα αναγκαστώ να παραγγείλω νέα γραμμή ΟΤΕ και να πάω σε 2play.
> Οικονομικά είναι μικρό το κακό, αφού* αν διακόψουμε στον πρώτο μήνα δεν πληρώνουμε ούτε το πάγιό του ούτε τα τέλης απενεργοποίησης*, χάνουμε μόνο τα αρχικά 50€.


Στους όρους (Residential_Terms_and_Cond.pdf) σε ποιό σημείο αναφέρεται αυτό; Το είχα διαβάσει και παλαιότερα ότι το είχαν πει στο τηλέφωνο, αλλά με ενδιαφέρει αν υπάρχει κάπου γραμμένο.

----------


## miltiadis21

η ταχύτητα είναι ότι λάχει πήρα σήμερα στην Νετοne και μου είπαν οτι θα το κοιτάξουμε μαζί αύριο 
Εγώ πάντως νομίζω οτι τα dslam είναι πιταρισμένα απο τώρα.... Διότι όταν δοκίμασα το πρωί έπιασα το maximum 840 στα 8 mbit που είμουν συχγρονισμένος τότε. Τώρα οι ταχύτητες απο το ίδιο σίτε π.χ microsoft aplle πάνε όπως να ναι 500 400 200 100kb δοκίμασα απο forthnet και πόσο λέτε να έπιασα 80kb ....
To υpload μου πάει στα 80 kb και εκεί περίμενα πολύ πιο πολλά γιατι για αυτό έβαλα netone για το upload...
Άν αύριο δέν γίνει τίποτα θα περάσω απο τα κεντρικά τους μια βόλτα την Πεμπτή.....
Y.Γ Η κατάσταση είναι για κλάματα και ας μήν το λέμε...

----------


## No-Name

Τόσο" ξεκάθαρα" ρε παιδιά τα πράγματα?

Από ΤΥ σου είπαν αν θα το διορθώσουν?Δεν δικαιολογείται να πιάνεις τόσο χαμηλά με "άδειο" δίκτυο

(ακόμα δεν θα πετάξω χολή διότι σκέφτομαι τους φίλους που έτρεξαν στην εταιρεία και ειλικρινά ελπίζω να διορθωθούν όλα)

----------


## Avvocato

σου εδινε τετοια ταχυτητα απο ενα connection ή συνολικα?

Δοκιμασες να βαλεις πχ καμια 10αρια πραγματα να κατεβαινουν ταυτοχρονα να δεις αν μπορει να πιασει ταβανι και ποσο ειναι αυτο ?

----------


## yuk

> Στους όρους (Residential_Terms_and_Cond.pdf) σε ποιό σημείο αναφέρεται αυτό; Το είχα διαβάσει και παλαιότερα ότι το είχαν πει στο τηλέφωνο, αλλά με ενδιαφέρει αν υπάρχει κάπου γραμμένο.


Kαλή ερώτηση. Δεν έχω απάντηση, δε το γράφει πουθενά.  :Mad:  Ξεκάθαρα my a$$ τελικά νομίζω...  :Evil:

----------


## miltiadis21

> Τόσο" ξεκάθαρα" ρε παιδιά τα πράγματα?
> 
> Από ΤΥ σου είπαν αν θα το διορθώσουν?Δεν δικαιολογείται να πιάνεις τόσο χαμηλά με "άδειο" δίκτυο
> 
> (ακόμα δεν θα πετάξω χολή διότι σκέφτομαι τους φίλους που έτρεξαν στην εταιρεία και ειλικρινά ελπίζω να διορθωθούν όλα)


Και πώς δικαιολογείται σε νεκρή ώρα να πιάνω τo full τής συγκεκριμένης ταχύτητας εκείνη την στιγμή? Όταν είχα πάει στα κεντρικά τους μου είχαν πεί οτι έχουν γίνει πολλές ενεργοποιήσεις και ο μέσος όρος ήταν 13 εργάσιμες μέρες
Νoname22 εύχομαι να φτίαξουν τα πράγματα σήμερα μίλησα με ένα τεχνικό κατα τις 5 το απόγευμα και μου έλεγε οτι θα το κοιτάξουν αύριο γιατί ήταν αργά εκείνη την ώρα του είπα και για τήν ηχώ που ακούω και μου είπε οτι δέν γίνεται να το φτίαξουν γιατί κάτι παίζει με την μετατροπή του οτε στο κέντρο ενώ σε έσενα το φτίαξανε απο την 4νετ απο ότι έιδα....Και γράφω και αύριο java.... επίσης δέν μπορούσα να καλέσω το 13860 και μου είπαν οτι θα έπαιρναν σε λίγο να με ενημερώσουν και μου είπαν οτι έιναι γενικό το πρόβλημα με το 211 αριθμό. Επίσης τους είπα στο σίτε οτι το my net one δέν λειτουργεί το κανονικό link(είναι νεκρό) αυτό που λειτουργεί είναι το http://my.netone.gr/ τι να πώ δέν ξέρω τι θα γίνει με όλη την φάση :Sorry:

----------


## ariadgr

> Εγώ πάντως νομίζω οτι τα dslam είναι πιταρισμένα απο τώρα....


Αυτό που λες αποκλείεται. Πρέπει να είσαι από τους λίγους ενεργοποιημένους σε LLU της netOne. 

Για να είναι "πιταρισμένο" το DSLAM της netOne της περιοχής σου πρέπει να είναι πολλοί χρήστες ενεργοποιημένοι στην περιοχή αυτή.

----------


## michael

Εχω ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Και ψαχνομαι γενικοτερα. Θελω να ρωτησω αν η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ εχει τα ιδια προβληματα με την ΟΝ στους τομεις του router. Οπως διαβασα και στο σιτε μπορεις να ρυθμισεις firewall, NAT port forward,... Ξερω ακομα οτι δεν μπορει να συνδεσεις δικο σου εξοπλισμο. Ολα αυτα ευσταθουν? Καποιος απο τους συνδεδεμενους ειχε "περιεργα προβληματα" και ποια?
Διαβασα οτι καποιες ιστοσελιδες δεν εμφανιζοντουσαν στην αρχη, ισχυει και για ποιο λογο?

----------


## momo

Ωχ Ωχ καλα αρχισαμε σκ@τ@ συνεχιζουμε?
Οχι την ατυχια μου δηλαδη εαν ειναι ετσι μαπα το νετ τους τη γινονται τα 50Ε?
Χρηματοδοτουμε την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ?

----------


## miltiadis21

> σου εδινε τετοια ταχυτητα απο ενα connection ή συνολικα?
> 
> Δοκιμασες να βαλεις πχ καμια 10αρια πραγματα να κατεβαινουν ταυτοχρονα να δεις αν μπορει να πιασει ταβανι και ποσο ειναι αυτο ?




Και απο private torrents με χρήστες πού έχουν 20 mbit upload+ . 500 - 600 kb πίανω συνήθως



> Εχω ΟΤΕΝΕΤ. Και ψαχνομαι γενικοτερα. Θελω να ρωτησω αν η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ εχει τα ιδια προβληματα με την ΟΝ στους τομεις του router. Οπως διαβασα και στο σιτε μπορεις να ρυθμισεις firewall, NAT port forward,... Ξερω ακομα οτι δεν μπορει να συνδεσεις δικο σου εξοπλισμο. Ολα αυτα ευσταθουν? Καποιος απο τους συνδεδεμενους ειχε "περιεργα προβληματα" και ποια?
> Διαβασα οτι καποιες ιστοσελιδες δεν εμφανιζοντουσαν στην αρχη, ισχυει και για ποιο λογο?



Firewall port forwarding λευτουργούν όλα κανονικά. Όλα λειτουργούν στο Νετ έχουμε ένα μικρο πρόβλημα :Wink: 



> Ωχ Ωχ καλα αρχισαμε σκ@τ@ συνεχιζουμε?
> Οχι την ατυχια μου δηλαδη εαν ειναι ετσι μαπα το νετ τους τη γινονται τα 50Ε?
> Χρηματοδοτουμε την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ?



momo σε μία δύο εβδόμαδες θα δούμε τι παίζει...

----------


## No-Name

Βασικά και το down αλλά και το up είναι χάλια.... :Sad:

----------


## yuk

> Όταν είχα πάει στα κεντρικά τους μου είχαν πεί οτι έχουν γίνει πολλές ενεργοποιήσεις και ο μέσος όρος ήταν 13 εργάσιμες μέρες


22/4 δεν ανακοίνωσαν την υπηρεσία; Πότε τους ενεργοποίησαν;  :RTFM: 
*
**yuk σκέφτεται σοβαρά να την κάνει με ελαφρά, όσο ακόμα είναι νωρίς...  :Whistle:

----------


## miltiadis21

> 22/4 δεν ανακοίνωσαν την υπηρεσία; Πότε τους ενεργοποίησαν; 
> *
> **yuk σκέφτεται σοβαρά να την κάνει με ελαφρά, όσο ακόμα είναι νωρίς...


Ντάξει μια κοπέλα απο το cc μου το είχε πεί και μάλιστα μου είχε πεί οτι είχε ήδη στο σπίτι netone τήν ημέρα που έκανα την αίτηση τι να σου πώ τέσπα σταματάω για σήμερα, γιατί δέν είμαι κατάλληλος για να συνέχισω να μιλάω, γιατί ξεσπάω τα νεύρα μου :Smile: 
Υ.Γ λογικά κατα γενική ομολογία είναι νωρίς ακομα...
Μόλις κατάφερα να μπώ στο mynetone το οποίο είναι* απο κατασκευή*


με έκανε να ησυχάσω λίγο αυτό που λέει Κατάσταση Δικτύου και άς μήν λειτουργεί ακόμα κάτι μου λέει οτι έκανα λάθος αλλά τα δεδομένα μιλάνε απο μόνα τους ,τέσπα θα δείξει
To υpload δείχνει να φτιάχνει..

----------


## penetrator

Δοκίμασα και εγώ να βάλω πολλά μαζί και ειδού το αποτέλεσμα. Σύνολο = 1058kb/s Καθόλου άσχημα. Όπως όμως και ο φίλος Miltiadis με ενδιαφέρει πολύ και το upload και δεν το βλέπω και πολύ δυνατό. Πάντως ο τεχνικός μου είπε ότι βρίσκομαι κάπου 1 με 2 χιλιόμετρα μακρυά από τον κόμβο  :Sad:  Θα μπορούσε να μου πει με ακρίβεια αλλά δεν  θυμόταν (και του είπα να το κοιτάξει να φανταστει κανείς  :Twisted Evil:   )

----------


## ariadgr

penetrator το download σου βάση του τελευταίου screenshot με τα 5 ταυτόχρονα και σύνολο *1058ΚΒ/sec* είναι *πολύ καλό* (η γραμμή είναι σχεδόν στα όριά της, για την ακρίβεια το μέγιστο download που νομίζω έχουμε δει σε γραμμή 10Mbps είναι 1145 ΚΒ/sec στη Forthnet με 8 downloads ταυτόχρονα). Επίσης είχες 1049KB/sec με ένα μόνο αρχείο εδώ, που επίσης είναι πολύ καλό.

Ο miltiadis21 με 4 ταυτόχρονα downloads κατεβάζει σχεδόν *στο μισό* από όσο αντέχει η γραμμή του.

Στις επόμενες μέρες θα έχουμε μια πιο ξεκάθαρη εικόνα...

----------


## penetrator

Να δω και τι θα παίξει και με το upload. Αύριο πάλι θα κάνω και άλλες δοκιμές... Καληνύχτα

----------


## apostolt

Παιδια ειναι κανεις στο TL να μου πει ποσο κατεβαζει απο εκει για τα http downloads δεν ειναι και οτι καλυτερο.....

----------


## demollyon

Έχω 2 test από τους ενεργοποιημένους μας:

1) ping στα
www.gamespot.com
www.jolt.co.uk
www.multiplay.co.uk
www.gameserver.it
www.ngi.it
www.gamesnet.it
www.k-play.de
www.monsterserver.de
www.ngz.de
www.esport-servers.de
www.xenonserver.de
www.4netplayers.de
www.speicherland.de
www.teamplay.de
www.aim-on.de
www.ylabs.de
www.fps.net
www.x3mservers.net
www.goodserver.de
www.crontex.de
www.xs4all.nl

2) Να χρησιμοποιήσουν το Xbox 360 τους (ή αν δεν έχουν, ενός φίλου τους) και να μας πουν σε τι κατάσταση είναι το NAT.

Τέλος να πω πως, παρόλο ποιυ καταλαβαίνω την ανυπομονησία σας να κατεβάσετε με τσίτα τα μεγαμπίτια, ας κάνουμε λίγη υπομονή, κι ας μη βιαστούμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα.

Συγχαρητήρια για την ενεργοποίησή σας.

----------


## miltiadis21

Mόλις μίλησα ξανά με τεχνικό της Netone και μου είπε οτι δέν βλέπει οτι το δίκτυο την Νετοne έχει πρόβλημα και ότι είναι πολύ περίεργο αυτό που μου συμβαίνει μου είπε επίσης οτι θα το ξανακοιτάξει και θα ρωτήσει άλλους στην περιοχή μου γενικά μου είπε οτι κανείς δέν έχει πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες και του είπα οτί έχω ένα φίλο στα πατήσια δλδ τον penetrator που έχει πρόβλημα και μου είπε οτι ναι έχουμε χρήστες στα πατήσια επίσης μου είπε οτι έχουν gigabit switch άν κατάλαβα καλά



> Έχω 2 test από τους ενεργοποιημένους μας:


demollyon πές στον penetrator να σου κάνει αυτά τα τεστ εγώ δέν είμαι gamer, λόγο σπουδών και ούτε προσφέρομαι :Smile:  

tracert www.netone.gr



> *1    84 ms    98 ms    99 ms  dsldevice.lan [192.168.1.254]*
> Και ρωτάω εγώ μήπως εδώ παρατηρείται το πρόβλημα μου στο πρώτο μου hop?
>  2     9 ms     9 ms     9 ms  77.83.12.253
>  3    32 ms    13 ms     9 ms  77.83.14.16
>  4    19 ms    17 ms    10 ms  77.83.14.26
>  5     9 ms     9 ms     8 ms  picasso.netone.gr [212.107.3.2]


Γιατί απο το σίτε την Νετone κατεβάζω με 500-300 kb

----------


## momo

Εμενα με ping παντως μου δινει 
< 1 ms h =1ms

----------


## penetrator

Λοιπόν, πως θα κάνω tracert και πως ping στους server που προτύνει ο demollyon? xbox δεν έχω και ούτε ξέρω κανέναν άλλο που να έχει.


Off Topic


		p.s. Με πήραν σήμερα από τη vivodi να  μου πουν ότι μου κόψαν τη γραμμή επιτέλους. Τους πήρε 11 μέρες να το κάνουν και με κράτησαν ενεργοποιημένο 9 μέρες παραπάνω  :Razz:

----------


## demollyon

> Λοιπόν, πως θα κάνω tracert και πως ping στους server που προτύνει ο demollyon? xbox δεν έχω και ούτε ξέρω κανέναν άλλο που να έχει.


Πήγαινε Έναρξη(Start)>Εκτέλεση(Run)>πληκτρολόγησε 'cmd' και πάτα το enter

Μετά πάτα ping (url) και post-αρε την τελευταία γραμμή.

----------


## penetrator

Ευχαριστώ  :One thumb up:   Θα το κάνω όταν γυρίσω σπίτι  :Wink:

----------


## agmarios

> penetrator το download σου βάση του τελευταίου screenshot με τα 5 ταυτόχρονα και σύνολο *1058ΚΒ/sec* είναι *πολύ καλό* (η γραμμή είναι σχεδόν στα όριά της, για την ακρίβεια το μέγιστο download που νομίζω έχουμε δει σε γραμμή 10Mbps είναι 1145 ΚΒ/sec στη Forthnet με 8 downloads ταυτόχρονα). Επίσης είχες 1049KB/sec με ένα μόνο αρχείο εδώ, που επίσης είναι πολύ καλό.
> 
> Ο miltiadis21 με 4 ταυτόχρονα downloads κατεβάζει σχεδόν *στο μισό* από όσο αντέχει η γραμμή του.
> 
> Στις επόμενες μέρες θα έχουμε μια πιο ξεκάθαρη εικόνα...


θερμή παράκληση να γράφετε σωστά τα K*B*ps και τα K*b*ps γιατί μπερδεύομαι (υποθέτω και άλλοι). Δεν έχουν όλοι την κάψα του ariadgr για να κάνουν τις προσθέσεις. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## demollyon

> Ευχαριστώ   Θα το κάνω όταν γυρίσω σπίτι


 Eγώ ευχαριστώ ρε φίλος.

----------


## LefterisK

Παιδιά καλορίζικες και απο μένα. Ενδιαφέρομαι πιο πολύ για τα pings. Όποιος μπορεί ας κάνει μερικά τέστ σε servers του εξωτερικού.
Ευχαριστώ  :Worthy:

----------


## penetrator

> Eγώ ευχαριστώ ρε φίλος.


Δοκίμασα μερικές και δε μου κάνει. Έγραφα δηλαδή: ping http://www.jnggtrgttr.com/
βάζοντας ip μου κάνει. Αν θες πες μου μερικές ip

Έχω και πρόβλημα με το τηελέφωνο. Μάλλον 2. Το ένα είναι πως όταν πέρνω τηλ και δεν το σηκώνουν, ακόμη και να το κλείσω εγώ αυτό χτυπάει για αρκετή ώρα ακόμη και το άλλο ότι όταν με πέρνουν... δεν χτυπάει. Μίλησα με cc και η κοπέλα ήταν πολύ εξυπηρετική. Μέχρι που με πήρε και τηλέφωνο στο κινητό, γιατί το σταθερό είναι αρκετά μακρυα από το pc και ασχολήθηκε μαζί μου για πάνω από μισή ώρα! Μου είπε θα αναθέσει να μου φτιάξουν την τηλ γραμμή και για το ping που παραπονέθηκα μου είπε πως θα το κοιτάξουν. Γενικά απάντησε σε όλες μου τις απορίες όπως στο set up του router και πως να κλείσω την ασύρματη εκπομπή. Ports δεν κατάφερα να ανοίξω, τουλάχιστον όχι αυτή που ήθελα και δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί  :Embarassed:   (στο παρελθον το έκανα πολλές φορές)
Για τα pings, όσον αφορά το quake3 θα δώσω 2 παραδείγματα. Σε server που μάλλον στεγάζεται στο Μετσόβειο με vivodi είχα 10 ping (2048/640) και τώρα έχω 50 ping. Σε γερμανικό server  που συνήθος είχα 50 ping  τώρα έχω 75. Πάλι καλά που και στη 2η περίπτωση δεν είχα το 5πλάσιο ping :ROFL:   Σε σύγκρισή με άλλες εταιρίες είναι τα ίδια και σε περιπτώσεις καλύτερα. Σε σύγκριση με vivodi όμως χάνει πολύ...

----------


## ariadgr

> Δοκίμασα μερικές και δε μου κάνει. Έγραφα δηλαδή: ping http://www.jnggtrgttr.com/


Μην βάζεις http://
*ping www.ntua.gr*

----------


## penetrator

Ναι ε; μαμακία μου  :Razz:  
Στο μtorrent παρά τα κλειστά port, είδα έστω και φευγαλέα να ανεβάζει με 97kbyte/s!!!!!!! Γενικά παίζει πάνω από 90! Τελικά μόνο το ping να μου φτιάξουν και από internet είμαι κομπλέ  :Smile:

----------


## demollyon

Φίλος όταν μπορείς, πες μου αποτελέσματα. Το εκτιμώ. :Wink:

----------


## Plato

Ei paides, tha mporousame na mathoume pos paei h Netone apo disconnects?
Me endiaferei toso polu auto, pou thelo static ip gia na glutoso merika..

Kai genika perissotera nea apo taxututes..
Episeis to tilefono pos einai? Akougetai kala h san kinito ??

Kalorizikes oi sundeseis stous tuxerous  :Smile:

----------


## penetrator

> Ei paides, tha mporousame na mathoume pos paei h Netone apo disconnects?
> Me endiaferei toso polu auto, pou thelo static ip gia na glutoso merika..
> 
> Kai genika perissotera nea apo taxututes..
> Episeis to tilefono pos einai? Akougetai kala h san kinito ??
> 
> Kalorizikes oi sundeseis stous tuxerous


Πότε να προλάβουμε να δούμε disconnects; Αν αρχίζαν... ακόμη δεν συνδεθήκαμε, ζήτω που καήκαμε! Το τηλέφωνο ακούγεται καλά. Το πρόβλημα που έχω όμως, ο ανέφερα παραπάνω...

----------


## No-Name

Η ταχύτητα τόσο με "εσωτερικό όσο και με εξωτερικό" internet είναι ΟΚ?

----------


## penetrator

Λοιπόν, δεν έκανα ping σε όλους τους server... Πολύ γράψιμο  :Razz:  
www.gamespot.com
Ελάχιστο= 238ms, Μέγιστο= 239ms, Μέσος Όρος= 238ms
www.jolt.co.uk
Ελάχιστο= 85ms, Μέγιστο= 86ms, Μέσος Όρος= 85ms
www.multiplay.co.uk
Ελάχιστο= 73ms, Μέγιστο= 75ms, Μέσος Όρος= 73ms
www.gameserver.it
Ελάχιστο= 46ms, Μέγιστο= 46ms, Μέσος Όρος= 46ms
www.k-play.de
Ελάχιστο= 72ms, Μέγιστο= 73ms, Μέσος Όρος= 72ms
www.aim-on.de
Ελάχιστο= 75ms, Μέγιστο= 76ms, Μέσος Όρος= 75ms
www.fps.net
Ελάχιστο= 70ms, Μέγιστο= 72ms, Μέσος Όρος= 71ms
www.crontex.de
Ελάχιστο= 56ms, Μέγιστο= 57ms, Μέσος Όρος= 56ms
Noname22 αν εννοείς μόνο browsing μια χαρά....
p.s. είδα μέχρι και 850kb/s σε ένα και μοναδικό torrent  :Very Happy:

----------


## miltiadis21

Παίδες τελικά η σύνδεση έιναι *άριστη* μετα απο ψάξιμο 4ωρών βρήκα ότι το πρόβλημα το προκαλούσε η σουίτα του kaspersky δυστηχώς οφείλω να ζητήσω ένα μεγάλο συγνώμη απο όλους σας.... 


Η ταχύτητα είναι 844 σταθερή και την πίανω και απο τα υπόλοιπα σίτες το ρούτερ συχγρόνισε στα 8mbit μετά απο reset τό ίδιο μου είχε γίνει και εχτές και τελικά μετα απο μερικές ώρες συχγρόνισε στα 10mbit Τέλεια η σύνδεση παιδιά αύριο θα κάνω και άλλα τεστ  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
Τελικά τι να πώ 9 εργάσιμες μέρες και η ταχύτητα φαίνεται άψογη!!!!
Φτού μας

----------


## No-Name

> Παίδες τελικά η σύνδεση έιναι *άριστη* μετα απο ψάξιμο 4ωρών βρήκα ότι το πρόβλημα το προκαλούσε η σουίτα του kaspersky δυστηχώς οφείλω να ζητήσω ένα μεγάλο συγνώμη απο όλους σας.... 
> 
> Η ταχύτητα είναι 844 σταθερή και την πίανω και απο τα υπόλοιπα σίτες το ρούτερ συχγρόνισε στα 8mbit μετά απο reset τό ίδιο μου είχε γίνει και εχτές και τελικά μετα απο μερικές ώρες συχγρόνισε στα 10mbit Τέλεια η σύνδεση παιδιά αύριο θα κάνω και άλλα τεστ    
> Τελικά τι να πώ 9 εργάσιμες μέρες και η ταχύτητα φαίνεται άψογη!!!!
> Φτού μας


Άψογος καλορίζικος με τα 10mbps επιτέλους  :Wink:   :Clap:

----------


## miltiadis21

Νοname22 φέρε να ανοίξουμε bacardi.Πιστεύω οτι το σλογκαν εγώ η δεκάρα και το bacardi έχει αφήσει εποχή σήμερα το συζητούσα με έναν φίλο μου που έχει δεκάρα forthnet και γελούσαμε  :Wink:  Ελπίζω να φτιαχτούν και τα προβλήματα που έχεις!
Αύριο περισσότερα τεστ!!

----------


## demollyon

@ penetrator:

ευχαριστώ φίλος. Αν και τα pings είναι ψηλότερα από otenet, δεν είναι και άσχημαα. Άραγε η Netone έχει συνδεθεί με AIX? :Thinking:

----------


## yuk

> Άραγε η Netone έχει συνδεθεί με AIX?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...7&postcount=11  :Wink:

----------


## Hetfield

Πραγματικα πολυ καλες ταχυτητες.  :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------


## penetrator

> @ penetrator:
> 
> ευχαριστώ φίλος. Αν και τα pings είναι ψηλότερα από otenet, δεν είναι και άσχημαα. Άραγε η Netone έχει συνδεθεί με AIX?


Όπως φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις, εσύ μπορεί να έχεις αρκετά μεγάλη διαφορά στα pings, είτε καλύτερα είτε χειρότερα. Εγώ συγκρίνοντας ping με vivodi μπορώ να πω ότι κυρίως εσωτερικό είναι αρκετά χειρότερα. Πάντως ζήτησα να το κοιτάξουν και αν γίνεται να κάνουν κάτι γι' αυτο. Πάντως ελπίζω στο μέλλον να βελτιωθεί αρκετά, και να μιλάμε για τον καλύτερο isp σε όλους τους τομείς  :Wink: 
p.s. Τι ωραία που είναι να κατεβάζεις ολόκληρη ταινία dvd σε 2 ώρες  :Cool:  (divx???! Τι ειναι αυτό;;!!  :Razz:   )

----------


## Dimis

Μπράβο στην εταιρεία.. ξεκίνησαν ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΛΑ...
για να δούμε και τους υπόλοιπους...

----------


## alexshmmy

Παιδια βλεπω η εταιρεια ειναι πολυ καλη.Το μονο που θελω να δω ειναι αν οταν ενεργοποιησει πολους συνεχισει να εχει το ιδιο καλες ταχυτητες.Παντως μπραβο τους ιδαν τα λαθη τον αλλων και πονταραν εκει.Καλη συνεχεια να εχουνε.Και καλοφιζικη στους ενεργοποιημενους.
Επισης ενα σημειο απο το οποιο μπορει να παρει πολου πελατες ειναι το 1mega upload.Δεν ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που κατεβαζουν απο private torents.

----------


## yuk

> Επισης ενα σημειο απο το οποιο μπορει να παρει πολου πελατες ειναι το 1mega upload.Δεν ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που κατεβαζουν απο private torents.


Αυτό είναι και το πρόβλημα για εμάς που δεν κατεβάζουμε από torrents...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## penetrator

> Αυτό είναι και το πρόβλημα για εμάς που δεν κατεβάζουμε από torrents...


Γιατί είναι πρόβλημα το μεγάλο upload για όσους δεν χρησιμοποιούν torrents;!

----------


## momo

Μολις συνδεθηκα και εγω shared LLu στο νεο φαληρο η ταχυτητα παιζει μεν απο 23000/1024 μεχρι και 9312/960 ειδα 
Αλλα η συνδεση πεταει 
Αλλα μια και βαριεμε να γραφω και μια εικονα = 1000 λεξεις 




Ποιο μετα θα βαλω και πινγ

Ολε ΝΕΤΟΝΕ

----------


## miltiadis21

Τελικά μπορούμε να δούμε τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής μας μέσα απο το router ορίστε τα δικά μου 



> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 18,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 23,0


Τέλεια momo συγχαρητήρια! :Wink:

----------


## yuk

> Γιατί είναι πρόβλημα το μεγάλο upload για όσους δεν χρησιμοποιούν torrents;!


Όχι, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι θα μαζευτούν οι torrentάκηδες...  :What..?: 


Congrats, momo!  :One thumb up:

----------


## penetrator

Συγχαρητίρια momo. Άλλαξε και το profile σου να δείχνεις ότι είσαι δικός μας  :Cool:

----------


## momo

> Συγχαρητίρια momo. Άλλαξε και το profile σου να δείχνεις ότι είσαι δικός μας


Done!!

Καλα παιδια μολις τωρα με πειραν τηλ για ενα προβλημα σε οτι αφορα τον συγχρονισμο 
Την μια ειταν 9500/960 την αλλη 23000/1400
Το εφτιαξαν σβελτα στα 100046/1024
Πραγματικα για πρωτη φορα ειπα σε τεχνικο που δουλευει σε ISP την παρακατω φραση
"Συγχαρητιρια κανετε πολλη καλη δουλεια"
Ειναι η Πρωτη φορα που Νιωθω ΕΓΩ τη θα πει BROADBAND

Λιγο τα pings να στρωσουν και προβλεπτω να μαζευουν πολλη κοσμο
Α και απο 30/4 που μετραω μιας και τωτε πηγε η αιτηση στον οτε 
8 Εργασιμες μερες (1η μαη δεν μετραω) για ενεργοποιηση
Μπραβο και στο ΟΤΕ που παρεδωσε γρηγορα αλλα κυριως στην 
                                           ΝΕΤΟΝΕ
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## demollyon

Μάγκες μην τα λέτε αυτά, γιατί ζηλεύουμε....

Αλλά που θα πάει, δεν θα βάλουν DSLAM στην Νίκαια???

----------


## Jazzer

Μπράβο στη Νetone και σε όλα τα παιδιά για την επιλογή τους, δυστυχώς είμαι σε conn-x με εξάμηνη δέσμευση εδώ και 25 μέρες, αλλιώς θα ερχόμουν στο club σας. :One thumb up:

----------


## Hetfield

Σπαστην τοτε!

----------


## Jazzer

> Σπαστην τοτε!


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη "συμβουλή" σου, αλλά 36 ευρώ Χ 4 μήνες=144 ευρώ που δεν περισσεύουν. Το θέμα είναι ότι η Νetone δείχνει μέχρι στιγμής πολύ εντάξει, άρα σοβαρά και στα υπόψιν.

----------


## Psychaos

Η netone εχει προπληρωμενα πακετα η μονο μηναια συνδρομη? Κοιταξα στο site της εταιριας αλλα δεν ειδα κατι σχετικα παρα μονο για μηναιες χρεωσεις.Παντως 37 ευρω τον μηνα ειναι ακριβα και πρεπει να μειωθουν και αλλο οι τιμες κατα την γνωμη μου.

----------


## No-Name

για 10mbps+τηλεφωνία δωρεάν τα 37 είναι πολλά? :Laughing:

----------


## sportis

παιδια οντως συγχαρητιρια πραγματικα σας ζηλευω παντα τετοια παντα τετοια :One thumb up:

----------


## Psychaos

Αν δινεις καθε μηνα 37 ευρω φυσικα και ειναι πολλα , εξαρτατε παντα απο τα οικονομικα του καθενος αλλα μου φαινονται παρα πολλα για καθε μηνα.

----------


## sportis

εδω η τελλας φιλε μου για το ζιστο ειναι στα 47 ευρω, τι μας λες τωρα

----------


## Psychaos

Ναι ενταξει δεν ειπα μονο για την συγκεκριμενη εταιρια προς θεου και οι αλλοι χειροτερες τιμες εχουν.Εξαλου μολις τελιωσει το προπληρωμενο πακετο που εχω στην vivodi θα κανω αιτηση στην εν λογω εταιρια.

----------


## sportis

Off Topic


		και εγω για την netone με βλεπω αν δεν γινει κατι συντομα με την on!!!

----------


## rdaniel

Μια ερώτηση γι αόσους έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί:

από εφαρμογές VoIP πώς πάει;

π.χ. Skype και Voipbuster δουλεύουν και με τι ποιότητα;

Πόσο επηρεάζονται από το up/down-loading?

----------


## wolfy

> Λιγο τα pings να στρωσουν και προβλεπτω να μαζευουν πολλη κοσμο


Γ
Δώσε μερικά pings να δούμε τι λέει! Από εξωτερικό και εσωτερικό.

----------


## user1

η ποιοτητα της τηλεφωνιας πως ειναι? (αστικα, υπεραστικα, διεθνη)
εχει κλειδωμενο καποιο bandwidth για το τηλεφωνο οπως η vivodi?
εαν κατεβαζετε με full ταχυτητα επηρεαζεται η φωνη?
ευχαριστω

----------


## vagskarm

Απ' ότι λένε το quality of service είναι έτσι στημένο στο ρούτερ που όταν τηλεφωνείτε παίρνει προτεραιότητα (μόνο το bandwidth που χρειάζεται).

----------


## momo

Κοιτα τα ping ειναι σχετικα καλα
δηλαδη 
jolt.co.uk average 75
multiplay.co.uk average 80
Το θεμα ειναι οτι τη μια τα βλεπω εκει την αλλη στα 100-105
Βεβαια παντα βρισκω τουλαχιστων 20 servers(στο steam) που εχουν ping κατω απο 60 .
Δεν ειναι οτι εινια χαλια τα ping απλα θελουνε λιγουλακι στρωσημο δεν ειναι κατι δηλαδη εκνερβριστικο.
Σε ελληνικο σερβερ ειχα πινγ 5 καποια στιγμη που δοκιμασα

----------


## penetrator

Εμένα το τηλέφωνο έχει μια ανεπαίσθητη ηχό στα αστικά και μια αρκετά αισθητή ηχό στα υπεραστικά. Αλλά φαντάζομαι δεν είναι κάτι που δεν φτιάχνεται...

----------


## wolfy

> Κοιτα τα ping ειναι σχετικα καλα
> δηλαδη 
> jolt.co.uk average 75
> multiplay.co.uk average 80
> Το θεμα ειναι οτι τη μια τα βλεπω εκει την αλλη στα 100-105
> Βεβαια παντα βρισκω τουλαχιστων 20 servers(στο steam) που εχουν ping κατω απο 60 .
> Δεν ειναι οτι εινια χαλια τα ping απλα θελουνε λιγουλακι στρωσημο δεν ειναι κατι δηλαδη εκνερβριστικο.
> Σε ελληνικο σερβερ ειχα* πινγ 5* καποια στιγμη που δοκιμασα


5???? Φανταστικό !!!! Σε ποιον server ?
Κάνε ένα Ping εδώ
87.243.64.72
194.177.211.50
85.114.132.110
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## momo

Στον LoG server στο CS:S για την ακριβεια απο 5-13 
στο 87.243.64.72  average 50ms
στο 194.177.211.50 average 53ms
στο 85.114.132.110 average 59ms
Βεβαια πρεπει να πω οτι λογο ωρας και φορτου του δικτυου η συνδεση δεν ειναι στα καλητερα της τωρα αντι για 1μβ\σ ειναι περιπου 800-850kb\s βεβαια απο το μεσημερι και μετα αυτο φτιαχνει τουλαχιστον χτες απο της 1300 και μετα που ειμουν ενεργος ειχα 1μβ\σ

----------


## symplektis

Μια ερωτηση αν και πιθανον λιγο χαζη. Η τηλεφωνια ειναι PSTN η VoIP (μεσω του router)?

----------


## vagskarm

VOIP μέσω του ρούτερ

----------


## user1

> Εμένα το τηλέφωνο έχει μια ανεπαίσθητη ηχό στα αστικά και μια αρκετά αισθητή ηχό στα υπεραστικά. Αλλά φαντάζομαι δεν είναι κάτι που δεν φτιάχνεται...


κινητα?διεθνη?

----------


## penetrator

> κινητα?διεθνη?


Αυτή την περίοδο δεν έχω κάποιον γνωστό μου που να θέλω να πάρω στο εξωτερικό. Και κινητά πέρνω από το κινητό μου, που έχω 3 ώρες προπληρωμένες. Οπότε ψάξε από άλλον για απάντηση σε αυτό.

----------


## momo

Μηπως οι ταχυτητες ειναι πσιλοχαλια αυτη τη στιγμη?

με το ζορι 5mbps εχω αλλα με πολλη ζορι

----------


## miltiadis21

> Μηπως οι ταχυτητες ειναι πσιλοχαλια αυτη τη στιγμη?
> 
> με το ζορι 5mbps εχω αλλα με πολλη ζορι


Τα ίδια ισχύουν και σε εμένα γενικά παρατηρώ πολλές αυξομειώσεις. Μία απο αυτές τις μέρες θα βάλω windows server μπάς και φτιάξει τίποτα απο μερίας μου :Wink:

----------


## momo

Ωραια 2mbps τωρα τελεια απο χαλια σε χειροτερα

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Ωραια 2mbps τωρα τελεια απο χαλια σε χειροτερα


Να υποθέσω ότι είναι ταχύτητα από τον ftp server του ΕΜΠ ?

----------


## penetrator

Εγώ πάντως τώρα και από torrents που κατεβάζω, πιάνω 900KB/s. Μου φαίνεται το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι με Ελλάδα και όχι εξωτερικό.

----------


## miltiadis21

Επιτέλους είδα για πρώτη φορά να λειτουργεί σωστά η σύνδεση μου μετά απο επικοινωνία μου με πολλοστή φορά με τεχνικό(Αυτή τη φορά έπεσα σε gosu) έπιασα 10mbit σταθερά



Φάτε μάτια ψάρια  :Razz:

----------


## wolfy

> Επιτέλους είδα για πρώτη φορά να λειτουργεί σωστά η σύνδεση μου μετά απο επικοινωνία μου με πολλοστή φορά με τεχνικό(Αυτή τη φορά έπεσα σε gosu) έπιασα 10mbit σταθερά
> 
> 
> 
> Φάτε μάτια ψάρια


Aπο που το κατεβάζεις να τσεκάρω και γω?

----------


## miltiadis21

> Aπο που το κατεβάζεις να τσεκάρω και γω?


απο apple to κατέβασα το συγκεκριμένο άν αυτό εννοείς

----------


## momo

Παιδες εγω μηλαγα για εξωτερικο και απο της 1-5 το απογευμα τωρα βαραει παλι 1mb\s ας ελπιζουμε οτι η συντηρηση που θα κανουν θα βελτιοσει την κατασταση

----------


## momo

Εμμμ τελικα ισως και αδικα να εκραξα ειχα κανει ενα λαθος στις ρυθμησεις..........
Συγνωμη  :Crying:   :Sorry:   :Embarassed:

----------


## yuk

> Εμμμ τελικα ισως και αδικα να εκραξα ειχα κανει ενα λαθος στις ρυθμησεις..........
> Συγνωμη


Ποιές ρυθμίσεις; Μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις ρυθμίσεις για Internet;  :Thinking:

----------


## miltiadis21

> Ποιές ρυθμίσεις; Μπορείς να αλλάξεις τις ρυθμίσεις για Internet;


γιά ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php  :Smile:

----------


## yuk

> γιά ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ http://www.speedguide.net/downloads.php


Eνδιαφέρον...
Ρίξε και εσύ μια ματιά εδώ: http://www.apple.com/support/downloa...ndtuner10.html
(Εγώ δεν έχω Windows και εσύ δεν έχεις OS X...  :ROFL: )

----------


## kle500

> Εμένα το τηλέφωνο έχει μια ανεπαίσθητη ηχό στα αστικά και μια αρκετά αισθητή ηχό στα υπεραστικά. Αλλά φαντάζομαι δεν είναι κάτι που δεν φτιάχνεται...


Καλησπέρα σας και απο εμένα.
Αυτό που αναφέρεται, δυστυχώς είναι και αυτό που με προβληματίζει περισσότερο απ' ολα.
Είμαι με DslPhone απο Vivodi, και ψάχνομαι για καινούργιο πάροχο όπου να μην παρουσιάζεται το παραπάνω φαινόμενο (ηχώ), καθώς επίσης να έχω και την δυνατότητα FAX σε Voip γραμμή.
Δυστυχώς μέσω DslPhone το FAX τουλάχιστον σε εμένα είναι προβληματικό.

Θα ήθελα αν είναι δυνατόν, όποιος έχει κάποια διαφορετική άποψη για την ποιότητα της τηλεφωνίας της NetOne να το αναφέρει.

Ευχαριστώ θερμά.

----------


## Plato

Παιδιά please πείτε για τα τηλέφωνα
Όλα έχουν ηχώ;;
Είναι χάλια;

----------


## ariadgr

> Θα ήθελα αν είναι δυνατόν, όποιος έχει κάποια διαφορετική άποψη για την ποιότητα της τηλεφωνίας της NetOne να το αναφέρει.


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η Netone υποστηρίζει FAX, αλλά μπορείς να το επιβεβαιώσεις ανοίγοντας ένα θέμα στο support section ώστε να λάβεις επίσημη απάντηση από την εταιρεία.

----------


## penetrator

Off Topic


		Ένα screenshotάκι για όσους ασχολούνται με torrents

----------


## nikoskat

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Ένα screenshotάκι για όσους ασχολούνται με torrents


nice  :Wink:

----------


## grphoto

Νομιζω οτι θα πρεπει να κανετε λιγο υπομονη εσεις που δεν εχετε τις ταχυτητες που θελετε. Το ιδιο ηταν με την ΟΝ. Ολα τα καινουργια στησιματα θελουν τις ρυθμισεις τους για να παιξουν σωστα. Μην πυροβολειτε τις καινουργιες εταιριες. Και στην ΟΝ υπηρχαν κατι χαλια speedtest στην αρχη, μερικες φορες 50 kb. Τωρα ολα σχεδον τα speedtest βγαινουν πανω απο 6000 και προσωπικα κατεβαζω απο rapidshare με 8000 -11000 συνεχεια.

ΛΙγο υπομονη η γνωμη μου και θα στρωσει και η net-οne.

----------


## momo

βασικα ειχα κανει μια ρυθμιση στον LAN σε ολα τα PC και ενεργοποιηθικε το windows firewall......
Και ετρογε κατι τραγικα κολληματα η κατασταση 
μια torrent  απο ολα και απο εμενα

----------


## alexshmmy

Παιδια να ρωτησω το browsing ειναι καλο?Πεταει σφαιρα τις σελιδες?

----------


## penetrator

Εντάξει όχι και τόσο γρήγορα όσο θα περίμενα, αλλά αυτό όπως και το downloading, και το ping εξαρτάται με το που θες να μπεις.

----------


## Al3xgrc

Καλησπέρα …
Λέω και εγώ αύριο να στύλο ακυρωτική επιστολή στην TELLAS και να κάνω στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ .
Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το θέμα άνοιγμα πόρτας στο router,οπος είχα ακούσει στην ΟΝ , και δεύτερον αν βάζει  Full LLu γιατί δεν έχω και δεν βάζω ποτέ ξανά  :Thumb down:  Π-ΟΤΕ :Thumb down:    σπίτι μου …

----------


## Dimitris

Τελικά πώς πάνε τα πράγματα πλέον ? Σταθεροποιήθηκε η κατάσταση ? Πιάνετε 1 MB/s ? Ανεβάζετε με 100 K/s ?

----------


## rdaniel

> Καλησπέρα …
> Λέω και εγώ αύριο να στύλο ακυρωτική επιστολή στην TELLAS και να κάνω στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ .
> Αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το θέμα άνοιγμα πόρτας στο router,οπος είχα ακούσει στην ΟΝ , και δεύτερον αν βάζει  Full LLu γιατί δεν έχω και δεν βάζω ποτέ ξανά  Π-ΟΤΕ   σπίτι μου …


Αν έχεις την ευχέρεια, πήγαινε από τα γραφεία τους. Στο ύψος του Υγεία στην Κηφισίας είναι και τα δύο, απέναντι από το Υγεία η Net One, ένα στενό παρακάτω η Tellas. Πας στην 2η και μετά πας και στην πρώτη  :Wink:

----------


## momo

Γιατι ποτε δεν κατεβαζαμε με 1mb\s η δεν ανεβαζαμε με 100kb\s?
Προσωπικα ποτε δεν εχω πεσει κατω απο της παραπανω τιμες εκτος απο εκεινη την φορα που ειχα κανει μια σαχλαμαρα με τις ρυθμησεις του τοπικου δυκτιου και δεν τραβαγε γενικα απο λαν πανω απο 200kb\s αλλα αυτο ηταν θεμα λαν.

----------


## Dimitris

Απλά είχα δει πολλή ησυχία εδώ. Για να είχε ησυχία λοιπόν καλά πάνε τα πράγματα  :Wink:

----------


## momo

{κακια\}Καλυτερα απο το shared LLU της τελλας{\κακια}

----------


## Avvocato

> Απλά είχα δει πολλή ησυχία εδώ. Για να είχε ησυχία λοιπόν καλά πάνε τα πράγματα


Μα αυτο ειναι το καλο σε μια εταιρεια. Αμα δεν βλεπεις κοσμο να γραφει, σημαινει οτι δεν εχει παραπονα και ολα λειτουργουν κανονικα.

Ριξε μια ματια σε αλλες εταιρειες (πχ ΟΝ) και θα δεις πως το 99% των θεματων ειναι για να δηλωσει ο κοσμος τα προβληματα του

----------


## miltiadis21

Γενικά πάντως δέν τρελαίνομαι και τόσο με τις ταχύτητες 10mbit συνήθως πιάνω από apple. Από microsoft ποτέ ftp ntua ποτέ απο ftp forthnet τα πιάνω άντε και απο καμία ftp της οτενετ με το upload δέν υπάρχει πρόβλημα άλλα γενικώς απο εκεί που κάνω high definition streaming και πίανω 1000kb σταθερά του καπνίζει και πάει στα 400 και μετα απο κανα πεντάλεπτο ξαναπάει στα 1000κβ τώρα αυτή την στιγμή το maximum που πίανω download είναι 500-700kb γενικώς

Υ.Γ Αυτά για να μήν ξεχνιόμαστε  :Laughing:

----------


## penetrator

Άμα οι προθέσεις σου είναι να κατεβάζεις από αυτές τις ftp τα πράγματα που θέλεις, τότε καλώς δεν είσαι ευχαριστιμένος. Αν όμως απλά τα χρησιμοποιείς για να κάνεις δοκιμές, δε νομίζω να έχεις ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα. Εγώ που κυρίως κατεβάζω με torrents δεν έχω πρόβλημα να το σανιδώσω. Αν  μου στείλουν όσο μπορώ να πάρω, θα πιάσω τελικές...

----------


## Avvocato

Δωστε γκαζια στον λαο και μια γραμμη στον καψεροοοοο (εμενα λεω που περιμενω να δω τον ΟΤΕ να την κατασκευαζει......).

Αρε κατακαημενοι Αμπελογκαρντεν με τις πολλες γραμμες που εχει ο πΟΤΕ.

Παντως τα μυνηματα ειναι ευοιονα και ισως προς τα τελη της εβδομαδος να ειμαι συνδεδεμενος.

Για να δουμεεεεεεε.

----------


## Tem

> Δωστε γκαζια στον λαο και μια γραμμη στον καψεροοοοο (εμενα λεω που περιμενω να δω τον ΟΤΕ να την κατασκευαζει......).
> 
> Αρε κατακαημενοι Αμπελογκαρντεν με τις πολλες γραμμες που εχει ο πΟΤΕ.
> 
> Παντως τα μυνηματα ειναι ευοιονα και ισως προς τα τελη της εβδομαδος να ειμαι συνδεδεμενος.
> 
> Για να δουμεεεεεεε.


Tellas , On , Netone. Τούς έχεις πάρεις κι εσύ όλους με τη σειρά  :Laughing:

----------


## Avvocato

> Tellas , On , Netone. Τούς έχεις πάρεις κι εσύ όλους με τη σειρά


ολους τους εχω παρει με την σειρα, αλλα το ωραιο ειναι πως κανεις ακομη δεν εχει καταφερει να μου φερει ανενεργο βρογχο σπιτι μου και φυσικα για διαφορους λογους που λιγο πολυ ειναι γνωστοι στους περισσοτερους παθοντες του φορουμ δεν καταφερα να ειμαι πελατης τους.

Τουλαχιστον η ΝετΟνε καταβαλει φιλοτιμες προσπαθειες και μαλλον θα το πετυχει, για να δουμε.
Προς το παρον καλα εξελισεται η ιστορια. Εις Αυριον τα νεωτερα που θα ερθει ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ να φτιαξει την γραμμηαπο το Dslam μεχρι το Καφαο και την πολυκατοικια μου.

----------


## ToroLoco

Λοιπόν αφού δεν μπορώ να βρώ άκρη με την Vivodi και τις ατελείωτες αναμονές τους έκανα αίτηση για NetOne και ελπίζω να τελειώσω όσο το δυνατόν γρηγορότερα, όπως έχω προσέξει ότι έχει γίνει και με τους υπόλοιπους.

Απλά μια ερώτηση, ο ΟΤΕ έχει παραδώσει το κύκλωμα στην Vivodi, αλλά ακόμα είμαι με ΟΤΕ και από την vivo δεν έχουν στείλει την αίτηση φορητότητας στον ΟΤΕ. Η NetOnet θα πάρει την γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ ή από την Vivo? Και αν την πάρει από την Vivo θα πρέπει να κάνω ακύρωση της αίτησης?

Thx

----------


## Tem

> ολους τους εχω παρει με την σειρα, αλλα το ωραιο ειναι πως κανεις ακομη δεν εχει καταφερει να μου φερει ανενεργο βρογχο σπιτι μου και φυσικα για διαφορους λογους που λιγο πολυ ειναι γνωστοι στους περισσοτερους παθοντες του φορουμ δεν καταφερα να ειμαι πελατης τους.
> 
> Τουλαχιστον η ΝετΟνε καταβαλει φιλοτιμες προσπαθειες και μαλλον θα το πετυχει, για να δουμε.
> Προς το παρον καλα εξελισεται η ιστορια. Εις Αυριον τα νεωτερα που θα ερθει ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ να φτιαξει την γραμμηαπο το Dslam μεχρι το Καφαο και την πολυκατοικια μου.


σε βλέπω πολύ σύντομα ΝΕΤΟΝΕ  :One thumb up: . Καλά έκανες

----------


## Avvocato

Απο το στομα σου και στου Θεου το αυτι (μμαλλον του Οτετζη τεχνικου)

Αληθεια φανταστικε τεχνικεεεε θα μου κανετε κι εμενα μια συνδεση??????? να κανει ντριιιιν

----------


## sdn

Να προσέξεις όμως γιατί όταν πήγαν να δώσουν την γραμμή μου στην HOL μου άλλαξαν και τον αριθμό (μου έδωσαν κάποιον από το υπουργείο υγείας) και όταν το καταλάβαμε μας έκοψαν το τηλέφωνο για 2 ημέρες. 

ΟΤΕ το μεγαλείο σου  :Smile:

----------


## tugito

Εχω καιρό να γράψω γιατι δεν ειχα ιντερνετ. Εφυγα από την Πάτρα με μία ΤΕΛΛΑΣ που δημιουργησε πολλά προβλήματα στο τέλος *(αλλα μου ελεγε, αλλα εκανε, αλλο λογαριασμο εστειλε, αλλα νταλον). Εστειλα διακοπή (σορρυ πατέρα αλλά μην πληρώνουμε και τσάμπα αφου πλέον βρήκα δουλειά στην Αθήνα). 
Στην Αθήνα λοιπόν αλλος γολγοθάς. Ειχα κάνει αίτηση για cable vivodi. Περάσαν 2 μήνες και πήρα τηλέφωνο να μάθω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ. Η απάντηση ηταν ειστε σε αναμονή. Της είπα σύμφωνα με τον νόμο και με το συμβόλαιο που μου έχετε στείλει πρέπει να μου πείτε πότε ακριβώς. Μου λέει σε 2 μήνες!!!! 4 μήνες σύνολο δηλαδή! (είχα κάνει αίτηση τέλη μαρτιου και με πήγαν δηλαδή για τέλος Ιουνίου με Ιουλίου από ότι είπε...). Εστειλα λοιπόν ακύρωση και έκανα αίτηση στην netone στέλνωντας τα φαξ και όλα. 
ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ εχω υποστήριξη και νιώθω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά! Καταρχάς μου είπαν μόνο 12 εργάσιμες! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! Δευτερον με πήραν από προχτές που έστειλα τα φαξ μέχρι και τώρα 4 φορές! Μιλάμε για αριστο χειρισμό. Να με ενημερώσουν ότι τα λάβανε και ότι όλα οκ και προχωράμε..
Μακάρι να δω φως μέχρι τελος του μήνα αν και ειμαι σίγουρος για την netone. Θα πετύχει αυτή η εταιρεία γιατί της αξίζει...
Αντε να μπω κι εγώ στο club!

----------


## miltiadis21

tugito Συγχαρητήρια για την επιλογή σου πιστεύω δέν θα μετανιώσεις.Άντε να μπαίνουμε και άλλοι στο club!  :Wink:

----------


## Al3xgrc

Καλημέρα . Έκανα και εγώ με την σειρά μου αίτηση στην NetOne Από την δευτέρα μέσο τηλεφώνου , μου είπαν ότι σε 2-3 μέρες θα μου στέλνανε την αίτηση έτυμη με φαξ να την υπογράψω και να τους την ξαναστείλω πίσω . ελπίζω να είναι οκ αυτοί και να μου την στείλουν σήμερα γιατί με τα παραμύθια που άκουσα 5 μήνες από την Τελλας δεν πιστεύω τίποτα πλέον .

----------


## Tem

> Καλημέρα . Έκανα και εγώ με την σειρά μου αίτηση στην NetOne Από την δευτέρα μέσο τηλεφώνου , μου είπαν ότι σε 2-3 μέρες θα μου στέλνανε την αίτηση έτυμη με φαξ να την υπογράψω και να τους την ξαναστείλω πίσω . ελπίζω να είναι οκ αυτοί και να μου την στείλουν σήμερα γιατί με τα παραμύθια που άκουσα 5 μήνες από την Τελλας δεν πιστεύω τίποτα πλέον .


λογικά θα πάει καλά αυτή τη φορά.

----------


## pbarbalias

> Εχω καιρό να γράψω γιατι δεν ειχα ιντερνετ. Εφυγα από την Πάτρα με μία ΤΕΛΛΑΣ που δημιουργησε πολλά προβλήματα στο τέλος *(αλλα μου ελεγε, αλλα εκανε, αλλο λογαριασμο εστειλε, αλλα νταλον). Εστειλα διακοπή (σορρυ πατέρα αλλά μην πληρώνουμε και τσάμπα αφου πλέον βρήκα δουλειά στην Αθήνα). 
> Στην Αθήνα λοιπόν αλλος γολγοθάς. Ειχα κάνει αίτηση για cable vivodi. Περάσαν 2 μήνες και πήρα τηλέφωνο να μάθω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ. Η απάντηση ηταν ειστε σε αναμονή. Της είπα σύμφωνα με τον νόμο και με το συμβόλαιο που μου έχετε στείλει πρέπει να μου πείτε πότε ακριβώς. Μου λέει σε 2 μήνες!!!! 4 μήνες σύνολο δηλαδή! (είχα κάνει αίτηση τέλη μαρτιου και με πήγαν δηλαδή για τέλος Ιουνίου με Ιουλίου από ότι είπε...). Εστειλα λοιπόν ακύρωση και έκανα αίτηση στην netone στέλνωντας τα φαξ και όλα. 
> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ εχω υποστήριξη και νιώθω ότι όλα θα πάνε καλά! Καταρχάς μου είπαν μόνο 12 εργάσιμες! ΤΕΛΕΙΑ! Δευτερον με πήραν από προχτές που έστειλα τα φαξ μέχρι και τώρα 4 φορές! Μιλάμε για αριστο χειρισμό. Να με ενημερώσουν ότι τα λάβανε και ότι όλα οκ και προχωράμε..
> Μακάρι να δω φως μέχρι τελος του μήνα αν και ειμαι σίγουρος για την netone. Θα πετύχει αυτή η εταιρεία γιατί της αξίζει...
> Αντε να μπω κι εγώ στο club!


Καταρχήν χαίρομαι πραγματικά που ως τώρα όλα πάνε κατ' ευχήν.
Αξιοθαύμαστο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα και μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι το παράδειγμα.

Όμως θα ήθελα να σημειώσω τα εξής:

1) Μην είσαι σίγουρος ότι της αξίζει, διότι είναι νέα εταιρεία και έχει λίγους συνδρομητές προς το παρόν. Λογικό να λειτουργεί αποδεκτά. Σε 3-4 μήνες θα δείξει.

2) Έκτός από το customer support, πρέπει να αποδείξει και στο πέρασμα του χρόνου ότι το bandwidth θα είναι σταθερό, η υπηρεσία ενεργή κλπ. Αυτά, αφού μπούνε μερικές χιλιάδες συνδρομητές βλέπουμε..

3) Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι στο Ελλαδιστάν είμαστε τεχνολογικά νυχτωμένοι, και από την μία μέρα στην άλλη δεν γίνονται θαύματα..

----------


## Astaroth7

> Καταρχήν χαίρομαι πραγματικά που ως τώρα όλα πάνε κατ' ευχήν.
> Αξιοθαύμαστο για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα και μακάρι να ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλοι το παράδειγμα.
> 
> Όμως θα ήθελα να σημειώσω τα εξής:
> 
> 1) Μην είσαι σίγουρος ότι της αξίζει, διότι είναι νέα εταιρεία και έχει λίγους συνδρομητές προς το παρόν. Λογικό να λειτουργεί αποδεκτά. Σε 3-4 μήνες θα δείξει.
> 
> 2) Έκτός από το customer support, πρέπει να αποδείξει και στο πέρασμα του χρόνου ότι το bandwidth θα είναι σταθερό, η υπηρεσία ενεργή κλπ. Αυτά, αφού μπούνε μερικές χιλιάδες συνδρομητές βλέπουμε..
> 
> 3) Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι στο Ελλαδιστάν είμαστε τεχνολογικά νυχτωμένοι, και από την μία μέρα στην άλλη δεν γίνονται θαύματα..


Και τι προτείνεις εσύ? τι πρέπει να κάνει κάποιος που θέλει broadband σήμερα με τις υπάρχουσες συνθήκες? Να περιμένει 3-4 μήνες μήπως και η εταιρία δεν ειναι τοσο καλή όσο φαίνεται?

----------


## demollyon

Παιδιά εγώ έχω 3 ερωτήσεις

1. Το Voip της Netone έχει μειονεκτήματα?
2. Στα 39 ευρώ συμπεριλαμβανονται και τα κινητά, ή είναι όπως την Forthnet?
3. Όταν κόβεται το ρεύμα, έχετε τηλέφωνο?

----------


## vagskarm

1. Θεωρητικά όχι, αλλά αυτό θα το πούν οι ενεργοποιημένοι

2. Οχι και τα κινητά, νομίζω κανείς δεν τα περιλαμβάνει

3. Φυσικά όχι, μια και ο ρούτερ δεν λειτουργεί. Εγώ προσωπικά μόλις πάρω τον εξοπλισμό παραγγέλνω ups για να βάλω ρούτερ + ασύρματο τηλέφωνο γιατί τα καλοκαίρια έχω μια ωριαία διακοπή την εβδομάδα περίπου (βέβαια εγώ με το ασύρματο, σε διακοπή ρεύματος δεν είχα τηλέφωνο έτσι κι αλλιώς)

----------


## penetrator

Στο subforum είπαν ότι το ψάχνουν για να βρούν τρόπο να λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος.

----------


## lewton

> Στο subforum είπαν ότι το ψάχνουν για να βρούν τρόπο να λειτουργεί το τηλέφωνο σε περίπτωση διακοπής ρεύματος.


Δωρεάν UPS;  :Razz:

----------


## penetrator

χαχαχα, γιατί όχι;

----------


## kostas_pav

Εγώ έχω ένα τρόπο αλλά δεν είναι σύμφωνος με την πολιτική της εταιρίας...
Μπορεί να δίνει PSTN back-up το οποίο όμως θα έχει χρονοχρέωση ακόμα και στις αστικές/υπεραστικές. Ή ακόμα καλύτερα (να δίνονται οι δωρεάν αστικές/υπεραστικές) να υπάρχει κάποιος μηχανισμός ο οποίος θα αναγνωρίζει πότε είναι loged-in το VoIP του router, και μόνο όποτε δεν είναι να λειτουργεί η PSTN. :Wink:

----------


## penetrator

Νομίζω θα τους στοιχίσει πιο φτηνά να δώσουν σε όλους ups  :ROFL:

----------


## Stathis111

Χαίρετε,
Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους ενεργοποιημένους αν δίνει δυναμική διεύθυνση ip και αν είναι δυνατή η αλλαγή της κατά βούληση πχ με σύνδεση και αποσύνδεση του router.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## penetrator

Μπορείς να επιλέξεις αν θα έχεις static ή dynamic ip. Τώρα αν αλλάζει κατά βούληση, δεν το γνωρίζω.

----------


## Crosstalk

Μερικοι το εχουν προχωρησει πιο μακρυα και ζητανε σε CPE vendors να τους προσφερουν CPE με μπαταρια για backup!

----------


## penetrator

> CPE vendors να τους προσφερουν CPE με μπαταρια για backup!


What is this?  :Thinking:

----------


## momo

ρε παιδια απο 1-6με τη ταχυτητες κατεβαζεται?
Γιατι εγω αυτες τις ωρες πανω απο 400kb\s δεν βλεπω πουθενα και με τιποτα

----------


## miltiadis21

> ρε παιδια απο 1-6με τη ταχυτητες κατεβαζεται?
> Γιατι εγω αυτες τις ωρες πανω απο 400kb\s δεν βλεπω πουθενα και με τιποτα


momo same here πάντως τις προηγούμενες τρεις μέρες όλα λειτουργούσαν άψογα
Πάντως απο ότι κατάλαβα ακόμα σε ψιλο beta φάση είναι το δίκτυο και σύντομα θα φτιάξει

----------


## momo

Μακαρι γιατι βλεπω να αδειαζει πολλη γρηγορα η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ποιο γρηγορα απο οτι γεμισε

----------


## terper

> Μερικοι το εχουν προχωρησει πιο μακρυα και ζητανε σε CPE vendors να τους προσφερουν CPE με μπαταρια για backup!


Είμαι οι.... μερικοί νομίζω...

Ρωτάω αν είναι διαθέσιμη ως add-on, ως ξεχωριστό device,  και δεν νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο ακραίο το ερώτημα / αίτημα μου. Αντιθέτως απορώ γιατί κανένας CPE Vendor δεν το έχει ήδη κάνει, αφού θα αποτελούσε μία πρώτης τάξεως λύση για την επίτευξη μεγαλύτερης διαθεσιμότητας...

Παρεμβαίνω γιατί νομίζω ότι διέκρινα μία κάποια δόση... ειρωνίας;!

----------


## alexshmmy

Να ρωτησω ρε παιδια.Ποσοι εχουν ενεργοποιηθει περιπου [και ειναι μελη του φορουμ ενοειτε?]Γιατι δεν βλεπω πολυ κινηση στο τοπικ αυτο εκτος και αν δουλευον ολα ρολοι...

----------


## rd10

Για σας μπήκα στο club αίτηση 8/05/2007
Παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 16/05/2007
Σήμερα 18/05/2007 ήρθαν αλά δίστιχος ο ote έβαλε Άλο ISP στην γραμμή μου
Και έτσι θα ενεργοποιηθεί σε 2 εργάσιμες από δευτέρα
 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## akaloith

αλλο isp? οριστε? δηλαδη τι εβαλε?

----------


## Sebu

Τι εννοεις εβαλε αλλο isp στη γραμμη σου???Οτι τον βρογχο σου τον εδωσε σε σενα μεν αλλα διασυνδεδεμενο με το dslam αλλου παροχου???

----------


## No-Name

> Τι εννοεις εβαλε αλλο isp στη γραμμη σου???Οτι τον βρογχο σου τον εδωσε σε σενα μεν αλλα διασυνδεδεμενο με το dslam αλλου παροχου???


Ορίστε?Αν έγινε κάτι τέτοιο νομίζω πρέπει να απευθυνθείς σε πνευματικό....για ενδεχόμενο εξορκισμό βρόχου.

Αμαν πιά....

----------


## rd10

Δίστιχος ναι μένω Πειραιάς κέντρο .οι τεχνικοί της NETONE καστανέ περίπου 4 ώρες και αφού δεν βρήκαν το πρόβλημα ο ένας πήγε στον ote να τσεκάρει τι γίνετε 
Και ανακάλυψε ότι ο ote ενεργοποίησε αλλο isp πάνω στην γραμμή μου 

Ένα μεγάλο BRAVO στην  ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ   *4 ώρες*
 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Gap

> Δίστιχος ναι μένω Πειραιάς κέντρο .οι τεχνικοί της NETONE καστανέ περίπου 4 ώρες και αφού δεν βρήκαν το πρόβλημα ο ένας πήγε στον ote να τσεκάρει τι γίνετε 
> Και ανακάλυψε ότι ο ote ενεργοποίησε αλλο isp πάνω στην γραμμή μου 
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο BRAVO στην  ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ   *4 ώρες*



Όταν λες άλλο isp εννοείς internet service provider δηλαδή άλλον παροχέα? Αν είναι όντως έτσι, είναι πολύ σοβαρό αυτό και τα πράγματα μάλλον δεν είναι τόσο απλά? Θα τρελλαθούμε τελείως?? :Laughing:

----------


## penetrator

:ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:   Θα έχω να λέω αυτή την ιστορία και στα εγγόνια μου  :Razz:   Έχω ακούσει και έχω ακούσει για γκάφες του οτε, αλλά κάτι τέτειο ούτε να το φανταστώ δεν μπορούσα  :Laughing:

----------


## Sebu

Απο ενεργοποιημενους πως παμε??Και απο εντυπωσεις???Γιατι τον penetrator και τον momo βλεπω,αλλα δεν βλεπω σχολιασμο και ανησυχω.

Ειναι ολα ενταξει??Υπαρχουν προβληματα??Απο ταχυτητες,πινγκς,τηλεφωνια,αποσυγχρονισμους πως εισαστε τοσες μερες μετα την ενεργοποιηση???

----------


## sdn

> Δίστιχος ναι μένω Πειραιάς κέντρο .οι τεχνικοί της NETONE καστανέ περίπου 4 ώρες και αφού δεν βρήκαν το πρόβλημα ο ένας πήγε στον ote να τσεκάρει τι γίνετε 
> Και ανακάλυψε ότι ο ote ενεργοποίησε αλλο isp πάνω στην γραμμή μου 
> 
> Ένα μεγάλο BRAVO στην  ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ   *4 ώρες*


Tο ακούω 2η φορά. Μου φαίνεται οτι δεν είναι τυχαίο σε ένα τόσο χοντρό πρόβλημα.

Έκανα αίτηση στην HOL και λίγο πριν την ενεργοποίησή ο ΟΤΕ μου άλλαξε την γραμμή μαζί και τον αριθμό. Το έλυσα μόνος μου σε 8 ώρες με πολλά @&%#@. Η HOL δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε καθόλου.

Γιατί έχω την εντύπωση ότι προβληματίζεται ο ΟΤΕ?  :Smile:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Έκανα αίτηση στην HOL και λίγο πριν την ενεργοποίησή ο ΟΤΕ μου άλλαξε την γραμμή μαζί και τον αριθμό. Το έλυσα μόνος μου σε 8 ώρες με πολλά @&%#@. Η HOL δεν ενδιαφέρθηκε καθόλου.


Μα τι σχέση έχει η HOL να ασχοληθεί με την τηλεφωνική σου γραμμή;! Μεριζόμενο βρόχο σου παρέχει, και ασχολείται μόνο με το κομμάτι το δικό της... η τηλεφωνία σου είναι καθαρά θέμα του ΟΤΕ  :Wink:

----------


## penetrator

> Απο ενεργοποιημενους πως παμε??Και απο εντυπωσεις???Γιατι τον penetrator και τον momo βλεπω,αλλα δεν βλεπω σχολιασμο και ανησυχω.
> 
> Ειναι ολα ενταξει??Υπαρχουν προβληματα??Απο ταχυτητες,πινγκς,τηλεφωνια,αποσυγχρονισμους πως εισαστε τοσες μερες μετα την ενεργοποιηση???


Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο δεν μου το έχουν φτιάξει ακόμη. Το περίεργο είναι πως ανάλογα το που πέρνω τηλέφωνο, η ένταση της ηχούς είναι από πολύ έντονη, εώς ανύπαρκτη! Και αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την απόσταση! Για παράδειγμα, τηλεφώνησα σε φίλο μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν είχε ηχώ. Σε μια φίλη μου όμως στη Νέα Μάκρη είχε. Στα Γιάννενα που τηλεφωνώ στους δικούς μου έχει πολύ έντονη  :Sad:   Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις είχα ανοιχτά p2p. Στο internet δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, αλλά εξακολουθώ να θέλω να βελτιωθεί το ping και το upload να πλησιάσει λίγο περισσότερο την ονομαστική ταχύτητα...

----------


## LefterisK

Μπορείς να μας πείς λίγα pings? Σε ποιους servers και χώρες τα έχεις?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Sebu

> Δυστυχώς το πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο δεν μου το έχουν φτιάξει ακόμη. Το περίεργο είναι πως ανάλογα το που πέρνω τηλέφωνο, η ένταση της ηχούς είναι από πολύ έντονη, εώς ανύπαρκτη! Και αυτό δεν έχει σχέση με την απόσταση! Για παράδειγμα, τηλεφώνησα σε φίλο μου στη Θεσσαλονίκη και δεν είχε ηχώ. Σε μια φίλη μου όμως στη Νέα Μάκρη είχε. Στα Γιάννενα που τηλεφωνώ στους δικούς μου έχει πολύ έντονη   Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις είχα ανοιχτά p2p. Στο internet δεν έχω κάποιο ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, αλλά εξακολουθώ να θέλω να βελτιωθεί το ping και το upload να πλησιάσει λίγο περισσότερο την ονομαστική ταχύτητα...


Τα πινγκς σου ποσο ειναι ακριβως???Πανω απο 20ms για Ελλαδα??Στο 1ο hop πως εισαι???
Θα ηθελα να μου κανεις καποιες χαρες  :Respekt:  :

α)Σου ειναι ευκολο να κανεις μερικα πινγκ και tracert σε 

www.google.com
www.forthnet.gr
www.bikenet.gr
www.adslgr.com
www.speedguide.net
www.youtube.com
www.ucsc.edu
www.tucows.com
www.unimelb.edu.au (ειναι ο σερβερ του Πανεπιστημιου της Μελβουρνης και με 768 γραμμη ΟΤΕ μου δινει 400-440ms,αν εισαι αρκετα χαμηλοτερος ειμαστε οκ  :One thumb up:  )

β)Επισης στο upload μεχρι ποσο φτανεις???Υπολογισε οτι λογικα ενα κομματι θα το εχουν δεσμευμενο για την τηλεφωνια (υποθετω μαξ 20kb/s).Οποτε αν εισαι κοντα στα 80-90 (πολυ απαισιοδοξα) εισαι ΟΚ.

γ)Μπορεις να κανεις τηλεφωνικη δοκιμη στους προορισμους που ανεφερες στο μηνυμα σου (Θεσσαλονικη,Νεα Μακρη,Γιαννενα) χωρις να τρεχει κανενα p2p απο πισω αλλα μονο απλο http/ftp???Δλδ κοψε ολα τα p2p.Δοκιμασε το τηλεφωνο χωρις καθολου φορτο γραμμης,μετα με λιγο http browsing και τελος με ενα μεγαλο download απο ftp server 4net.Αλλα σε καμια περιπτωση να τρεχουν p2p???
Καπου εχει αναφερθει οτι η NetOne το VoiP της το δουλευει μεσω p2p τεχνολογιας.Οποτε ισως,λεω ισως αν εχεις ταυτοχρονα εσυ το p2p (μουλαρι,τορρεντς) τσιτα και με πολλα connections να επηρεαζεται λιγο το ολο πραγμα.
Αν ισχυει κατι τετοιο ισως μπορουμε να πιεσουμε την NetOne να βελτιωσει το QoS στο ρουτερ ή να βελτιωσει/αλλαξει τον τροπο λειτουργιας του VoiP της.

δ)Τελευταια χαρη  :Whistle:  . Αν μπορεις με το All Seeing Eye δες ποσα πακετα εχει η γραμμη σου με 100% utilization (κανε τικ το αντιστοιχο κουτακι),χωρις να τρεχει τιποτα,με ελαφρο browsing,με http downloading,με p2p τσιτα τα γκαζια,μονο με τηλεφωνια και τελος με συνδυασμο τηλεφωνιας και p2p ταυτοχρονα.

Ειναι κομματακι πολλα αυτα που ζηταω αλλα ισως βγαλουμε μια ακρη ολοι μας.

Σε ευχαριστω  :Worthy:

----------


## sansara

Εχω ενεργοποιηθει (μεριζομενη) εδω και 3-4 μερες αλλα δεν με πηραν ακομα τηλεφωνο (δεν μου αρεσε καθολου αυτο), απλως το ειδα απο το ρουτερ. 

Η ταχυτητα μεταβαλεται πολυ, εχω την αισθηση οτι μπορει να πιασει το φουλ αλλα κατι φταιει απο ρυθμισεις και το εμποδιζει... Ειδικα στα p2p πιανω 20 kb/s αν και εχει τυχει να πιασω και 1mb/s

Ερωτηση λοιπον ωσπου να με καλεσουν επισημα: Για να ανοιξω πορτες στο ρουτερ τι κωδικους βαζω στο speedtouch.lan για να μπω ?

----------


## Sebu

Καλοριζικος.Μηπως το tcp/ip receive window σου στα Windows ειναι πολυ μικρο και επηρεαζει το bandwidth??

α)Πηγαινε εδω

http://www.speedguide.net/analyzer.php?

και εκει που λεει "Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN)" πες μου τι νουμερο σου λεει.

β)Δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις κατι μεγαλο απο αξιοπιστο ελληνικο σερβερ, πχ απο εδω

http://ftp.forthnet.gr/pub/fedora/6/i386/iso/

επελεξε το τελευταιο που ειναι 85mb και αστο να κατεβει ολοκληρο.Πρωτα μεσω του browser σου και πες μας μεση ταχυτητα.

γ)Μετα επανελαβε το ιδιο μεσω καποιου download manager πχ Flashget που ανοιγει πολλα connections και τελικιαζει τη συνδεση σου.Πες μας και παλι μεση ταχυτητα.

δ)Τα τορρεντς γενικα δεν ειναι αξιοπιστη πηγη και αν δεν εχεις προσβαση σε καποιον private tracker για να κατεβασεις κατι  σε καλες ταχυτητες μην πολυβασιζεσαι.Στους public trackers θα εχεις αυξομειωσεις.

ε)Ακομα μπορεις να δοκιμασεις να κατεβασεις κατι μεγαλο μεσω Rapidshare και επελεξε και κατι μεγαλο απο το tucows και κατεβασε το ιδιο αρχειο απο διαφορους προορισμους (Ευρωπη και Αμερικη) ενα τη φορα και σημειωσε τις ταχυτητες.

στ)Τελος αν δεν σου κανει κοπο μπορεις να δεις το προηγουμενο ποστ μου που παρακαλεσα τον penetrator για καποια πινγκς,αν μπορεις να τα κανεις και εσυ.Ισως και τα τεστακια που αφορουν τα p2p και την τηλεφωνια.

Σε ευχαριστω,καλοριζικος και παλι και εδω ειμαστε.

----------


## karavagos

> Καπου εχει αναφερθει οτι η NetOne το VoiP της το δουλευει μεσω p2p τεχνολογιας.


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Skaf

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που τυχαίνει να έχουν κάποιο εξοπλισμό απο προηγούμενη σύνδεση: 
Δοκιμάσατε να τον συνδέσετε, και αν ναι: Δούλεψε; Η Netone παρέχει τις ρυθμίσεις της και για χειροκίνητη ρύθμιση ή είναι υποχρεωμένος ο πελάτης να δεχτεί την αυτόματη ρύθμιση εξ'αποστάσεως; Ρωτάω γιατί έχω ήδη ρούτερ για ADSL/2/2+ και σε περίπτωση που πάω στη Netone θέλω να συνεχίσω να τον χρησιμοποιώ. Εκτός βέβαια αν ο πελάτης θεωρείται εξ ορισμού "dummy user" και δεν προβλέπονται αυτά... :Thinking:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αυτούς που τυχαίνει να έχουν κάποιο εξοπλισμό απο προηγούμενη σύνδεση: 
> Δοκιμάσατε να τον συνδέσετε, και αν ναι: Δούλεψε; Η Netone παρέχει τις ρυθμίσεις της και για χειροκίνητη ρύθμιση ή είναι υποχρεωμένος ο πελάτης να δεχτεί την αυτόματη ρύθμιση εξ'αποστάσεως; Ρωτάω γιατί έχω ήδη ρούτερ για ADSL/2/2+ και σε περίπτωση που πάω στη Netone θέλω να συνεχίσω να τον χρησιμοποιώ. Εκτός βέβαια αν ο πελάτης θεωρείται εξ ορισμού "dummy user" και δεν προβλέπονται αυτά...


Οπως εχει αναφερθει πολλες φορες η υπηρεσια δουλευει μονο με το ρουτερ της net one.

----------


## Sebu

> 


Αν ψαξεις μεσα στο φορουμ θα το βρεις.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι αληθεια η φιδια.Αλλα θυμαμαι οτι ειχε αναφερθει πως χρησιμοποιει καποιας μορφης p2p τεχνολογια.Θα ψαξω μηπως και το βρω.

Edit: Δεν το βρισκω ρε γαμωτο.Λες να πεφτω τοσο εξω??Δεν με πηραν δα και τα χρονια  :Mad:

----------


## Skaf

> Οπως εχει αναφερθει πολλες φορες η υπηρεσια δουλευει μονο με το ρουτερ της net one.


Α, συγνώμη, αλλα δεν το είδα. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση πάντως. 

Ένας δυνητικός πελάτης λιγότερος για την Netone λοιπόν...

----------


## sansara

Για αρχη λοιπον...


« SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results » 
Tested on: 05.20.2007 14:40 
IP address: 77.83.xx.xx 

TCP options string: 020405ac0103030201010402 
MSS: 1452 
MTU: 1492 
TCP Window: 257004 (multiple of MSS) 
RWIN Scaling: 2 
Unscaled RWIN : 64251 
Reccomended RWINs: 63888, 127776, 255552, 511104 
BDP limit (200ms): 10280kbps (1285KBytes/s)
BDP limit (500ms): 4112kbps (514KBytes/s) 
MTU Discovery: ON 
TTL: 46 
Timestamps: OFF 
SACKs: ON 
IP ToS: 00000000 (0) 



google 85 ms
forthnet 42 ms
unimelb 350 ms
speedguide 190 ms
adslgr 160 ms
youtube 210 ms

απο ftp.ntua κατεβαζω με περιπου 1100 kb/s 



To προβλημα μου ομως ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να ανοιξω πορτες για να κατεβασω απο p2p. Δεν μου εχουν δωσει κωδικους για το ρουτερ και δεν μπορω να συνδεθω στις ρυθμισεις του. Δεν θελω ομως να τους παρω εγω τηλεφωνο, περιμενω να δω ποσο σωστοι θα αποδειχθουν. Η γραμμη εχει ενεργοποιηθει απο την Πεμπτη! 

Επισης.. για torrents μπορει καποιος να προτεινει καποιους γενικους private servers για τις συνηθεις ταινιες και σειρες? Ειμαι περιεργος να δω τι ταχυτητα θα πιανω απο εκεινους....

----------


## miltiadis21

> Εχω ενεργοποιηθει (μεριζομενη) εδω και 3-4 μερες αλλα δεν με πηραν ακομα τηλεφωνο (δεν μου αρεσε καθολου αυτο), απλως το ειδα απο το ρουτερ. 
> 
> Η ταχυτητα μεταβαλεται πολυ, εχω την αισθηση οτι μπορει να πιασει το φουλ αλλα κατι φταιει απο ρυθμισεις και το εμποδιζει... Ειδικα στα p2p πιανω 20 kb/s αν και εχει τυχει να πιασω και 1mb/s
> 
> Ερωτηση λοιπον ωσπου να με καλεσουν επισημα: Για να ανοιξω πορτες στο ρουτερ τι κωδικους βαζω στο speedtouch.lan για να μπω ?


για να μπείς στο router γράψε User ή user(σάν ενναλακτική) και για κωδικό το S/N που θα βρείς κάτω απο τον ρουτερ
δλδ  user name : User
       Password NP2456YIEWZ 
Κάτι τέτοιο το password που έβαλα είναι random ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα

----------


## Sebu

Σε ευχαριστω για τη γρηγορη απαντηση

Το google αρκετα καλα (εμενα με 768 ειναι μεταξυ 95-120 στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της μερας).

Το unimelb εμενα παιζει γυρω στα 440-450 οποτε εισαι αψογα.

Επισης adslgr παιζω πανω απο 200ms κατα κανονα οποτε και παλι εισαι αρχοντας.

4νετ πιανω 40αρια οταν δεν κατεβαζω κατι και δεν ειναι ωρες αιχμης.

Απο ftp ntua κατεβαζεις με 1100kb/s με ενα μονο αρχειο ή με πολλαπλά??Χρησιμοποιεις download manager???

Συγγνωμη το ρουτερ σου ζηταει κωδικους για να συνδεθεις???Ή θες να μπεις σε καποιο admin menu??Στη 2η περιπτωση δεν χρειαζεται καθως οι ρυθμισεις ΝΑΤ ειναι ανοικτες για εμας.

Εδω θα βρεις ολα τα manuals για το ρουτερ.

http://www.netone.gr/Support_Guides.htm

Αν στον browser χτυπησεις 192.168.1.254 δεν σε βαζει στο μενου του ρουτερ???Γιατι δεν τους παιρνεις ενα τηλεφωνο?Μηπως δεν εχεις ενεργοποιηθει πληρως?Ηρθε τεχνικος απο εκει για να σε συνδεσει?Η το ειδες ξαφνικα οτι συγχρονισε??Αααα τωρα ειδα οτι εισαι μεριζομενη προσβαση.Οποτε παρτους καλυτερα τηλεφωνο εσυ και ξυπνα τους.

Καλοριζικη και παλι.
l

----------


## miltiadis21

> Μηπως δεν εχεις ενεργοποιηθει πληρως?Ηρθε τεχνικος απο εκει για να σε συνδεσει?Η το ειδες ξαφνικα οτι συγχρονισε??Αααα τωρα ειδα οτι εισαι μεριζομενη προσβαση.Οποτε παρτους καλυτερα τηλεφωνο εσυ και ξυπνα τους.
> 
> Καλοριζικη και παλι.
> l


δέν έχει εδώ άν δέν έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως άπαξ και σε συνδέσανε είσαι ενεργοποιημένος δλδ internet και τηλεφωνία δουλεύει κανονικά :Clap:

----------


## harris

Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς να τηλεφωνήσει ενώ κατεβάζει από κάπου με πλήρη ταχύτητα; Πως είναι η ποιότητα σ'αυτή την περίπτωση; 

Έχετε παρατηρήσει να πέφτει η ταχύτητα του ιντερνετ κατά την διάρκεια της κλήσης;

----------


## Tem

> Α, συγνώμη, αλλα δεν το είδα. Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση πάντως. 
> 
> Ένας δυνητικός πελάτης λιγότερος για την Netone λοιπόν...


αυτό δυστυχώς φαίνεται ότι είναι το αδύνατο σημείο της Netone και ίσως ο μοναδικός λόγος που διστάζω να κάνω αίτηση. Αν δεν υπήρχε και αυτό θα έσκιζε η Netone με το Upload που δίνει

----------


## No-Name

> αυτό δυστυχώς φαίνεται ότι είναι το αδύνατο σημείο της Netone και ίσως ο μοναδικός λόγος που διστάζω να κάνω αίτηση. Αν δεν υπήρχε και αυτό θα έσκιζε η Netone με το Upload που δίνει


Να δούμε για πόσο θα το δίνει :Whistle:

----------


## Tem

> Να δούμε για πόσο θα το δίνει


 :Whistle: κάτι σημαίνει αυτό . Οπότε ας περιμένουμε μερικούς μήνες ακόμα  :Whistle:

----------


## penetrator

Lefteris79 και sebu αν ψάξετε λίγο στις προηγούμενες σελίδες, θα δείτε πως έχω κάνει αρκετα τεστ. Αν θέλετε να κάνω οποσδήποτε κάποιο τεστ που δεν έχω κάνει ήδη, πείτε το, αν και αυτά που έκανα πρέπει να σας καλύπτουν. Εγώ πάντως όπως ξανάπα στο internet κομάτι μόνο από το ping έχω παράπονο. 
Δεν μπορώ να κοιτάζω το pc ενώ μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο, γιατί δεν αγόρασα ακόμη ασύρματη συσκευή και αυτή που έχω τώρα είναι σε αρκετή απόσταση. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη να πάρω τηλέφωνο με κλειστά τα p2p. Αλλά και να μην έχει καθόλου πρόβλημα σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, δε με ενδιαφέρει αφου τα p2p δουλεύουν 24/7...

----------


## nrg_polini

> κάτι σημαίνει αυτό . Οπότε ας περιμένουμε μερικούς μήνες ακόμα


Αν υπαρχουν υποψιες οτι θα ριξει το upload τοτε θα πρεπει να κανεις αιτηση..χθες καθως μετα δε θα μπορουν να σου αλλαξουν το upload, ή αν το αλλαξουν θα μπορεις να φυγεις χωρις να πληρωσεις τιποτα  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Και ναι! Είμαι επίσημο μέλος του club, ενεργοποιήθηκα πριν λίγο!  :Clap: 

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις:
- Κλειδώνω 8200/1024.  :Thinking:  (1150m από το DSLAM, αλλά με καλά στατιστικά γραμμής)
- Πριν συνδεθώ οπουδήποτε (browsing, email, κλπ) δείχνει να το σκέφτεται. Καθυστερεί 3-4'', αλλά μετά πάει σφαίρα.
- Downloading: Πολύ ασταθής ταχύτητα. 250-850. 
- Τηλεφωνία: Γενικά πολύ καλή, αλλά κατά διαστήματα κάνει μικρή ηχώ. Όχι σε όλα τα τηλεφωνήματα όμως και χωρίς να κατεβάζω τίποτα.

Ελπίζω να λυθούν όλα αύριο που θα μιλήσω με το support.  :Wink:  Δυστυχώς δεν χρόνο να το ψάξω άλλο σήμερα...

----------


## harris

> Και ναι! Είμαι επίσημο μέλος του club, ενεργοποιήθηκα πριν λίγο! 
> 
> Πρώτες εντυπώσεις:
> - Κλειδώνω 8200/1024.  (1150m από το DSLAM, αλλά με καλά στατιστικά γραμμής)
> - Πριν συνδεθώ οπουδήποτε (browsing, email, κλπ) δείχνει να το σκέφτεται. Καθυστερεί 3-4'', αλλά μετά πάει σφαίρα.
> - Downloading: Πολύ ασταθής ταχύτητα. 250-850. 
> - Τηλεφωνία: Γενικά πολύ καλή, αλλά κατά διαστήματα κάνει μικρή ηχώ. Όχι σε όλα τα τηλεφωνήματα όμως και χωρίς να κατεβάζω τίποτα.
> 
> Ελπίζω να λυθούν όλα αύριο που θα μιλήσω με το support.  Δυστυχώς δεν χρόνο να το ψάξω άλλο σήμερα...


Ίσως απλά θέλει σετάρισμα η πόρτα σου ακόμα  :Wink:

----------


## vagskarm

yuk καλορίζικη η σύνδεση, άντε να συνδέεστε οι παλιότεροι να παίρνουμε σειρά κι εμείς

----------


## Dimitris

Αν απέχεις τόσο λίγο γιατί δεν κλειδώνεις σε μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα ?

----------


## penetrator

yuk και μένα στην αρχή ήταν πιο αστάθής από ότι τώρα... αυτή την αντύπωση έχω δηλαδη  :Razz: 
Εγώ πρέπει να απέχω περισσότερο από σένα και κλείδωσα στα κανονικά...

----------


## Sebu

Και ο momo απο οσο θυμαμαι κλειδωνε σε κατι υπερφυσικα νουμερα πανω απο τα 10mbit αλλα με μικρο upload και τελικα με ενα τηλ στο cc ολα λυθηκαν.

Μαλλον ειναι αρχη ακομα και σε σεταρουν.

Αντε καλοριζικος και εσυ.

Οι μεχρι τωρα ενεργοποιημενοι απο "πορτες" πως πατε???Ανοιγουν ευκολα??Ειχατε τιποτα προβληματα με μουλαρια,τορρεντς ή αλλα δυστροπα με πορτες προγραμματα??

Γενικα το port forwarding δουλευει καλα???Και κατι τελευταιο το My NetOne δουλευει κανονικα πλεον??Δλδ βλεπετε κλησεις,κανετε ρυθμισεις κτλ??

Οι 3 λογαριασμοι mail του 1Gb εκαστος εχουν ενεργοποιηθει??Υποθετω εχουν POP3 και κατεβαινουν μεσω Outlook??

O τηλεφωνητης δουλευει (γιατι λεει για τηλεφωνητη στο site)??Η τριμερης???Γενικα με τις πιο μικρες λεπτομεριες εχει ασχοληθει κανεις ή πεσαμε ολοι με τα μουτρα να σας ρωταμε για ταχυτητες και πινγκς???

----------


## No-Name

Καλό θα ήταν η γραμμή-πόρτα να έχει ρυθμιστεί εντός της 1ης εργάσιμης και να μην κάνει βδομάδες για να φτιάξει

----------


## momo

Βασικα κλειδωνε σε κατι σαν 23800 κατι και 1400-1500 κατι 
Με ενα τηλ παντως το φτιαξαν σε χρονο dt 
μην αγχωνεσε Yuk σε λιγες ωρες αντε μερες θα εισαι ΟΚ

Αντε καλοριζικος 
Και μην αγχωνεσε για τις διακημανσεις ολοι τις εχουν απο 1-6 το μεσημερι Φενεται οτι ειναι καιροσ για κανα upgrade απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ

----------


## yuk

Τhanks, guys και στα δικά σας!  :Smile: 
Θα με πάρουν οι τεχνικοί δικτύων σε λιγάκι, να δούμε τι θα κάνουμε.
Η καθυστέρηση έχει εξαφανιστεί, αλλά το downloading είναι ψιλοχάλια.
Το τηλέφωνο είναι γενικά καλό, αλλά όταν το πιάνει, η ηχώ είναι πιο έντονη τώρα.

Δεν αγχώνομαι, έτσι κι αλλιώς επιλέγοντας μια εταιρία που ξεκινάει τώρα και τόσο δυναμικά στην οικιακή αγορά, ήταν μάλλον αναμενόμενο ότι θα υπάρξουν ψιλοπροβλήματα στην αρχή. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι η Net One θα συνεχίσει να κάνει τη διαφορά και θα λυθούν όλα σύντομα, αποκτώντας την πείρα, έστω και με τον δύσκολο τρόπο.  :Wink: 

EDIT:
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 1.152
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 904
 :Lips Sealed:

----------


## Sebu

Αμαν τι λαθη ειναι αυτα???Μετα απο ποση ωρα τα εμφανιζει αυτα??Σε λιγα λεπτα,σε καποιες ωρες,σε 24 ωρες??

Απο στατιστικα γραμμης πως πας???

Snr,Attenuation,Output Power??

Καλοριζικος!!!

----------


## Sebu

> Βασικα κλειδωνε σε κατι σαν 23800 κατι και 1400-1500 κατι 
> Με ενα τηλ παντως το φτιαξαν σε χρονο dt 
> μην αγχωνεσε Yuk σε λιγες ωρες αντε μερες θα εισαι ΟΚ
> 
> Αντε καλοριζικος 
> Και μην αγχωνεσε για τις διακημανσεις ολοι τις εχουν απο 1-6 το μεσημερι Φενεται οτι ειναι καιροσ για κανα upgrade απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ



Σε χαλαγε που κλειδωνε τοσο ψηλα  :Razz:   ????

24 mbit down / 1,5 mbit up???

Ουτε του παπα δεν επρεπε να το πεις.Καλα μεσα στο dslam μενεις???

----------


## momo

500 μετρα απο το Dslam 
εξαλου τα εχουμε πει αυτα 

(PS και εσει κοντα εισαι απο αυτα που μου εχεις πει παντως)

----------


## yuk

> Αμαν τι λαθη ειναι αυτα???Μετα απο ποση ωρα τα εμφανιζει αυτα??Σε λιγα λεπτα,σε καποιες ωρες,σε 24 ωρες??
> 
> Απο στατιστικα γραμμης πως πας???
> 
> Snr,Attenuation,Output Power??
> 
> Καλοριζικος!!!


Aυτά δεν ήταν τίποτα...  :Sad: 



Tι να πω... 2 τηλέφωνα με πήρανε οι τεχνικοί, είδαν τι γραμμή, κάνανε τα μαγικά τους, αλλά όσο πάει χειροτερεύει...  :Mad:  Το attenuation ξεκίνησε από 22 και έφτασε 24, το margin από 14 στα 18,5.
Η μέτρηση της γραμμής χτες έδειξε ότι ήταν πολύ καλή (είδα και τα χαρτιά τους), η εσωτερική καλωδίωση δεν έχει πρόβλημα σίγουρα, οπότε μάλλον δικό τους είναι το πρόβλημα και ελπίζω να το φτιάξουν γρήγορα.  :RTFM:  Η τηλεφωνία είναι πλέον επίσης ψιλοχάλια.

----------


## penetrator

Σήμερα παιδιά μου δημιουργήθηκε ένα αρκετά σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Θα τα πάρω με τη σειρά. Χτες το βράδυ έκανα ένα defragment αφού σταμάτισα οποιαδήποτε άλλη διεργασία. Το πρωί που ξύπνησα, πριν πάω στη δουλειά πήγα να ξαναξεκινήσω τα p2p. Σύντομα προς έκπληξή μου, διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έιχα internet  :Sad:   Τότε πήγα να μπω στο menu του router,  αφού τα λαμπάκια (του router) ήταν όλα αναμένα κανονικά. Έλα όμως που μου ζήταγε κωδικό και username  ενώ εγώ δεν του είχα βάλει (δηλαδή έμπενε απευθείας) και ενώ του τα έδινα (username: user, password: S/N) εξακολουθούσε να μη με βάζει! Το άφησα και πριν λίγες ώρες που γύρισα από δουλειά διαπίστωσα πως πια είχα internet αλλά εξακολουθούσα να μην μπορώ να μπω στο router. Τηλεφώνισα στο τεχνικό τμήμα και αφού κάναμε μαζί κάποιες δοκιμές καταλήξαμε... στο reset to factory settings. Όταν το έκανα μπήκε κανονικά (χωρίς να ζητήσει κωδικό) αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι κλείδωσε στα 8 mbps. Η τεχνικός μου είπε ότι ήταν της στιγμής και άμα έκανα ξανά reset θα κλείδωνε σωστά. την χαιρέτισα και ξεκίνησα να κάνω reset ξανά. Την πρώτη φορά ξανακλείδωσε στα 8. τη δεύτερη μου ζήταγε πάλι κωδικούς (και δεν τους δεχόταν), δεν θυμάμαι μετά από πόσες προσπάθιες κλείδωσε κανονικά στα 10 και μπήκαι και στο menu. Έλα όμως που πηγαίνοντας μετά από λίγο σε άλλη ρύθμιση με πέταξε έξω και ξαναζήτησε κωδικό   :RTFM:   Έκανα και μια τελευταία δοκιμή και τελικά απελπίστικα.... Το πρωι δεν είχα internet λόγο μιας βλάβης στη netone που μου το είπε και η τεχνικός (αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πια ήταν η βλάβη). Επίσης το τηλέφωνό μου άρχισε να κάνει σε ακανόνιστα χρονικά διαστήματα (από 5 μέχρι 20 λεπτά) ένα στιγμιαίο μπιπ!!!! (σαν να πάει να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο και να σταματάει στιγμιαία). Λοιπόν τη λέτε; Πρόβλημα του router ή της netone; Εγώ σκέφτηκα μήπως δεν λαμβάνει σωστά τις ρυθμίσεις. το πρόβλημά μου έχει αναφερθεί στη netone πάντως και ελπίζω να διορθωθεί άμεσα...

----------


## No-Name

Αν ήταν του router πρόβλημα δεν θα ζητούσε από μόνο του user/pass......

Ξένος δάχτυλος μπήκε...(που λένε και στο νησί μου)

----------


## kle500

Φίλε μου, εύχομαι να ξεπεραστεί σύντομα το πρόβλημά σου, μιας και είμαι στα αναμμένα κάρβουνα για να κάνω και εγώ την αίτηση.
Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω ακούσει και τα καλύτερα για την ποιότητα της τηλεφωνίας, παρόλες τις διαβεβαιώσεις της NetOne πως η δική τους τηλεφωνία είναι πολύ ποιοτική και πως όλα είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων από αυτούς.

Επίσης απ όσα παιδιά έχουν αναφερθεί στην τηλεφωνία, όλοι λίγο ή πολύ αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με echo.
Εν αντιθέση με την 4net, όπου έχω διαβάσει και για προβλήματα από χρήστες, αλλά και από υπέρ ευχαριστημένους που δεν έχουν το παραμικρό δείγμα Echo, παρόλη την ταυτόχρονη χρήση P2P.

Όπως ανέφερα και σε τεχνικό της NetOne σήμερα το πρωί, η μέν NetOne χρησιμοποιεί ένα Router σε κάθε χρήστη το οποίο αναλαμβάνει αυτό να κάνει σωστή χρήση του Qos για την ομαλή λειτουργία τηλεφωνίας και internet, ενώ η 4net,On χειρίζονται το Qos από τα κεντρικά τους, με αποτέλεσμα να μην έχει σχέση το αν ο πελάτης δουλεύει P2P ή όχι.

Απόδειξη αυτού, ο γείτονας μου με Οn όπου δεν επηρεάζεται καθόλου το τηλέφωνό του παρόλη την ταυτόχρονη χρήση P2P.

Αυτά από μένα παιδιά!

----------


## kle500

> Σήμερα παιδιά μου δημιουργήθηκε ένα αρκετά σοβαρό πρόβλημα. Θα τα πάρω με τη σειρά. Χτες το βράδυ έκανα ένα defragment αφού σταμάτισα οποιαδήποτε άλλη διεργασία. Το πρωί που ξύπνησα, πριν πάω στη δουλειά πήγα να ξαναξεκινήσω τα p2p. Σύντομα προς έκπληξή μου, διαπίστωσα ότι δεν έιχα internet   Τότε πήγα να μπω στο menu του router,  αφού τα λαμπάκια (του router) ήταν όλα αναμένα κανονικά. Έλα όμως που μου ζήταγε κωδικό και username  ενώ εγώ δεν του είχα βάλει (δηλαδή έμπενε απευθείας) και ενώ του τα έδινα (username: user, password: S/N) εξακολουθούσε να μη με βάζει! Το άφησα και πριν λίγες ώρες που γύρισα από δουλειά διαπίστωσα πως πια είχα internet αλλά εξακολουθούσα να μην μπορώ να μπω στο router. Τηλεφώνισα στο τεχνικό τμήμα και αφού κάναμε μαζί κάποιες δοκιμές καταλήξαμε... στο reset to factory settings. Όταν το έκανα μπήκε κανονικά (χωρίς να ζητήσει κωδικό) αλλά διαπίστωσα ότι κλείδωσε στα 8 mbps. Η τεχνικός μου είπε ότι ήταν της στιγμής και άμα έκανα ξανά reset θα κλείδωνε σωστά. την χαιρέτισα και ξεκίνησα να κάνω reset ξανά. Την πρώτη φορά ξανακλείδωσε στα 8. τη δεύτερη μου ζήταγε πάλι κωδικούς (και δεν τους δεχόταν), δεν θυμάμαι μετά από πόσες προσπάθιες κλείδωσε κανονικά στα 10 και μπήκαι και στο menu. Έλα όμως που πηγαίνοντας μετά από λίγο σε άλλη ρύθμιση με πέταξε έξω και ξαναζήτησε κωδικό    Έκανα και μια τελευταία δοκιμή και τελικά απελπίστικα.... Το πρωι δεν είχα internet λόγο μιας βλάβης στη netone που μου το είπε και η τεχνικός (αλλά δεν θυμάμαι πια ήταν η βλάβη). Επίσης το τηλέφωνό μου άρχισε να κάνει σε ακανόνιστα χρονικά διαστήματα (από 5 μέχρι 20 λεπτά) ένα στιγμιαίο μπιπ!!!! (σαν να πάει να χτυπήσει το τηλέφωνο και να σταματάει στιγμιαία). Λοιπόν τη λέτε; Πρόβλημα του router ή της netone; Εγώ σκέφτηκα μήπως δεν λαμβάνει σωστά τις ρυθμίσεις. το πρόβλημά μου έχει αναφερθεί στη netone πάντως και ελπίζω να διορθωθεί άμεσα...


Έχεις 2ο υπολογιστή να δοκιμάσεις αν κάνει τα ίδια και εκεί?
Μια φορά, είχα παρόμοια προβλήματα (δεν έμπαινε στο router) και τελικά τα είχε δει όλα ο ένας υπολογιστής από Virus.

----------


## penetrator

Μπα δεν έχω... αλλά δεν είναι πρόβλημα του υπολογιστή σίγουρα. Και να ήταν θα το βρίσκαμε το πρόβλημα με την τέχνικό που το ψάχναμε...

----------


## No-Name

penetrator ο άλλος φίλος με το ίδο πρόβλημα το έχει ακόμα άραγε?

----------


## penetrator

Έλα ντε; Δοκίμασα να παίξω quake arena για λίγο και είχα κάτι lag άλλο πράγμα!  :Evil:   κάτι πήγε στραβά σήμερα και δεν μου βγαίνει από το μυαλό. Εν το μεταξύ σήμερα είχα και ένα άλλο σοβαρό πρόβλημα (άσχετο με internet)... Κωλομέρα... φτουυυ  :Crying:

----------


## momo

Φιλε Penetrator δοκιμασε να ενεργοποιησης το UPNP χωρις advanced security δες τη μαγικο 8α γινει ουτε θα ξανακολησει ουτε θα ξανασυγχρονισει στα 8mbps
Ειχα το ιδιο ακριβως προβλημα με εσενα τουσ πηρα το δηλωσα πριν 1 βδομαδα περιπου και ακομα περιμενω να λυθει.
Ο μονο τροπος για να μην με πεταει εξω και να συγχρονθζεθ στα 10mbps ηταν να ενεργοποιησω το UPNP
Τετοια κουλα καλα θα κανουν να τα φτιαξουν γρηγορα

----------


## penetrator

πως θα ενεργοποιήσω το UPNP αν δεν μπορώ να μπω στο menu του router?

----------


## Sebu

Δλδ με Upnp παιζει???Τι κουλο ειναι αυτο???

Μηπως αν βαλεις πολλους κανονες στο ΝΑΤ για πορτες και τα σχετικα μπουκωνει???

Μη μου λετε τετοια και θα εστελνα αυριο το πρωι την αιτηση.




> πως θα ενεργοποιήσω το UPNP αν δεν μπορώ να μπω στο menu του router?


Θα κανεις reset στις εργοστασιακες ρυθμισεις.Θα μπεις στα 8mbit.Θα ανοιξεις το UPnP και μετα θα κανεις ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ.Λογικα συμφωνα με αυτα που λεει ο momo δεν θα σου ζητησει κωδικους και θα συγχρονισει στα 10.

Παντως πολυ παραξενο.Μηπως επαιξε κατι με το defrag??Καλυτερα δοκιμασε και με αλλο pc.Ισως λαπτοπ καποιου φιλου.

----------


## momo

hard reset με το μικρο κουμπακι πισω στο ρουτερ πατημενο για 10 δευτερα περιπου και μολις μπεις μεσα το πρωτο πραγμα που θα κανεις θα ειναι να ενεργοποιησεις το UPNP

----------


## Sebu

Μια αλλη σκεψη της στιγμης,Μηπως ηταν καποιος τεχνικος μεσα μεσω απομακρυσμενης διαχειρισης???

Θεωρητικα αν ειναι "μεσα" στο μενου του ρουτερ καποιος με admin credentials δεν θα επιτρεπει σε αλλον χρηστη να κανει login.

Ειναι σαν να λεμε ενας τη φορα και μου ακουγεται λογικο,δεν μπορει να ειναι ταυτοχρονα 2 χρηστες στις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ.

Απλα για καλο και για κακο δεν βαζεις ενα δικο σου κωδικο.Γιατι απο οτι καταλαβα τον ειχες βγαλει off για ευκολια.Μηπως υπαρχει τρυπα τυπου ΟΝ απεξω και με δεδομενο οτι η απομακρυσμενη διαχειριση ειναι ανοικτη και εσυ δεν ειχες κωδικο καποιος με username:user & password: blank εμπαινε για πλακα???

----------


## No-Name

sebu το ίδιο έγινε σε 2 συνδρομητές σήμερα

----------


## momo

SEBU ΅εμενα αυτο που λεει ο penetrator  μου συμβαινει καθε ωρα και καθε μερα εαν δεν εχω το UPNP ενργοποιημενο οποτε δεν παιζει αυτο που λες μιας και οταν πηρα τηλ και το ειπα μου ειπαν οτι οντως ειναι καποια βλαβη και το ψαχνανε\με σχεδον 2 ωρες εκεινη την ημερα και αλλες δυο μερες μετα χωρις να εχει γινει τιποτα μεχρι και σημερα.
Το μονο που φοβαμαι ειναι μην ειναι λογο καποιου bug στο firmware της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ απο την Alcatel  
Διοτι εαν παιζει κατι τετοιο την κατσαμε ολικα μιας και ενας θεος ξερει ποτε θα το βρουνε και ποτε θα το φτιαξουν

----------


## penetrator

Έχω κάνει πάνω από 10 φορές restart. Κάποιες φορές προλάβαινα να μπω στο menu (και με πέταγε στη συνέχεια), κάποιες όχι. Στο τελευταίο που έκανα, πρόλαβα να ανοίξω port για το utorrent και με πέταξε κατευθείαν. Για σήμερα δεν το ξαναπειράζω...  :Whistle:  Αυτό που λέει ο sebu δεν είναι καθόλου λογικό. Ενώ αντίθετα αυτό που λέει ο momo φαίνεται αρκετά πιθανό... δυστοιχώς  :Thumb down: 
(p.s. restart = hardware reset)

----------


## No-Name

Φίλε μου δηλαδή για να καταλάβω όταν λές "να προλαβω να μπώ στο menu" εννοέις ότι με το που μπάινεις ζητά user/pass ή σε πετάει εκείνο έξω?

----------


## greekzero

sorry για τo off topic ρε παιδιά αλλα είμαι για να τους αποστείλω αίτηση αύριο αλλα,οι δικοί μας router δεν κάνουν στο δίκτυο τους?εγώ ενδιαφέρομαι μοναχα για τo internet όχι για full LLU

----------


## No-Name

όχι δεν κάνουν διότι πάιζουν με mac address(λογικά) για να κάνεις login και όχι με user/pass

----------


## penetrator

NoName22, αυτό που είπα και πριν είναι ότι όταν καταφέρνω να μπω στο menu μετά το reset πηγαίνω κάνω κάποιες ρυθμίσεις και μετά από λίγη ώρα (το πολύ 1 λεπτό) στην επόμενη εντολή που θα δώσω, μου πετάει το παράθυρο για την εισαγωγή username & pass  και τα default δεν τα δέχεται. Ότι πρόλαβα να κάνω έκανα δηλαδή...!!!
greekzero δεν βάζουν μόνο internet. Το αν πάρεις full ή shared δεν έχει σημασία. Αν θέλεις να κρατήσεις τον οτε κράτα τον. Αυτοί πάντως τηλέφωνο θα σου δώσουν και δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποήσεις άλλο router

----------


## No-Name

Άλλη μια ερώτηση ζωτικήσ σημασίας για μένα.

Μέσα στο 1 λεπτό μέχρι να σε πετάξει το router έχει πάρει ip?βλέπεις το internet led αναμένο?

----------


## greekzero

Thanks φιλε noname για την σφερα απάντηση.Τότε ώρα να τυπώσω την αίτηση τις forthnet και η αίτηση να πάει εκεί και όχι στην netone.

----------


## penetrator

Ναι εννοώ 1 λεπτό από τη στιγμή που θα μπορώ να μπω στο internet. Άντε να μπαίνωίσως λίγα δευτερόλεπτα νωρίτερα. Το 1 λεπτό είναι ενδεικτικό βέβαια. Στο περίπου το είπα.
p.s. Το μπιπ που κάνει μια στο τόσο είναι λίγο εκνευριστικό. Ευτυχώς το τηλέφωνο δεν είναι κοντά στο δωμάτιο που κοιμάμαι...

----------


## No-Name

Χμμμ οκ σε ευχαριστώ....

Και δεν κάνει σε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ εντύπωση γιατι με το που πάρει ip και μπέι στο δίκτυο της netone ζητάει user/pass??και ουσιαστικά σε αφήνει ξεκρεμαστο?

Ε όχι και στο 2play κλειδώματα πολύ πάει

----------


## penetrator

Ε  δε νομίζω να το κλειδώνουν... Σίγουρα είναι κάποιο τεχνικό πρόβλημα και πιθανόν να σχετίζεται με την πρωινή βλάβη...

----------


## No-Name

Mακάρι....το πόσο τεχνικό πρόβλημα "κλειδώνει"εξοπλισμό πελάτη δεν το γνωρίζω, συγνώμη!

----------


## penetrator

Και το lag; Και ο ήχος που κάνει το τηλέφωνο; Ξέχασα να πω ότι σε κάπια φάση έκανε hardware restart από μόνο του, και είναι ένας λόγος που με κάνει να πιστεύω ότι το πρόβλημα ίσως είναι και του ίδιου  του router. Ξέχασα να πω πως όταν με είχαν πρωτοσυνδέσει, με το που βγήκε ο τεχνικός από την πόρτα χάθηκε ο συγχρονισμός. τον πήρα τηλ να γυρίσει και μου είπε πως μάλλον φταίει το καλώδιό μου lan (μια και μου το έφτιαξε ηλεκτρολόγος) και ίσως να μη κάνει σωστή επαφή. Αυτό με κάνει ακόμη περισσότερο να πιστεύω πως ίσως να έχει πρόβλημα το router.

----------


## No-Name

Και ο 2ος με το user/pass πάλι πρόβλημα με το ρούτερ έχει?

Θα δείξει από αύριο ελπίζω να έχει διορθωθεί ,ενημέρωσε μας  :Wink:

----------


## penetrator

Θα σας ενημερώσω. Για 2 λεπτά το bandwidth έπεσε σχεδόν στο 0. Ουφ, βαρέθικα για σήμερα. Έμεινε ακόμη μισός μήνας. Αν δεν έχουν φτιάξει τα προβλήματα, θα την κάνω...

----------


## momo

Εαν θεσ στα σιγουρα να μην κολησει κανε του hard reset ενο εχεις βγαλμενω το καλοδιο του ADSL
Ετσι δεν θα φαει το κολιμα που τρωει που λογο του 8mbps που δεν στελνει το succesfull synch 
μπες βαλε του το UPNP και επειτα κανε του ενα off\on μπες δες οτι υπαρχει ακομα το UPNP και μετα βαλε το καλωδιο του ADSL
E εαν μετα απο αυτο δεν σου συνχρονιζει στα 10/1 η κολαει τοτε δεν ξερω

----------


## Sebu

Κουλα πραγματα.Momo εσυ αν απενεργοποιησεις το Upnp σου κανει τα ιδια???

Αυτο οταν συνδεεται με τη NetOne δεν κατεβαζει ενα configuration file για να σεταρει το ρουτερ?Μηπως αυτο ειναι corrupt??

Εκτος και αν εχουν καποιο συγκεκριμενο τεχνικο προβλημα το οποιο γνωριζουν,ειναι σοβαρο και προσπαθουν να αποφυγουν να δηλωσουν οτι το ξερουν γιατι θα γινει μπαχαλο.Γιατι ηδη πολυ ειναι στο τσακ να κανουν αιτηση (οπως εγω),πολυ εχουν ηδη κανει αλλα μπορουν να ακυρωσουν και πολλοι ενεργοποιημενοι ειναι ακομα στον 1ο μηνα αρα μπορουν να ακυρωσουν χωρις επιπτωσεις.

Αν ηταν σοβαρο προβλημα του ρουτερ ή των υποδομων τους πιστευετε οτι θα το ελεγαν και θα διακινδυνευαν μαζικες ακυρωσεις???

Γιατι πιστεψτε με το συγκεκριμενο υποφορουμ μαζι με το support εχουν μεγαλη περαση και "διαφημιζονται" σε αρκετα αλλα ελληνικα φορα αφου υπαρχουν αρκετα αμεσα λινκς.

Ευχομαι παντως να το διορθωσουν συντομα.

@penetrator πεφτεις Πατησια απο οτι βλεπω.Ξερεις σε πιο κεντρο???Μηπως εισαι στο ΑΡΗΣ ή δεν καλυπτει Πατησια παρα μονο το Δαγκλης???

----------


## nxenos

Παιδια και σε μενα το ιδιο προβλημα ειχε χτες!Βεβαια,δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει κανονικα ακομα,αλλα τι διαολο!Να μην μπορω να μπω ουτε στο interface του router??
Να δω τουλαχιστον στα ποσα κλειδωνει?Μολις εβαζα την ip του,μου εβγαζε το γνωστο παραθυρο του login,του εβαζα u/n και pass και με ξαναεβγαζε στο παραθυρο του login!
Ελπιζω να ειναι προσωρινο μιας και οπως ειπα δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθει ακομα....

----------


## penetrator

nxenos ακριβώς το ίδιο μου συμβαίνει. Κάνε reset και μετά κάνε γρήγορες κινήσεις να προλάβεις  :Razz:  Αν δεν πετύχει με την πρώτη ξαναδοκίμασε....
momo θα δοκιμάσω τον τρόπο σου το απόγευμα αν δεν με πάρουν για να φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημα...

----------


## nxenos

Δηλαδη?Τι να προλαβω???Αμα κανω reset μετα θα χαθει το setup της netone και αντε να βγαλω ακρη!

----------


## momo

Δεν γινεται να χαθει το setup τις ΝΕΤΟΝΕ εξαλου το κατεβαζει ο ρουτερ καθε φορα που συνχρονιζει μπορεις να το δεις απο το event log οτι οτι λεει configuration Updated
Κανε αυτο που ειπα και στον penetrator στο τελευταιο μου στη προηγουμενη σελιδα

----------


## nxenos

Μα για να το δω απο το eventlog πρεπει να μπω στο interface τoυ router αλλα οπως ανεφερα και πιο πανω δεν μπορω να μπω!Εκτος και αν μετα το reset θα μπορεσω να μπω κανονικα και μονο τοτε να ελενξω το event log...

----------


## momo

Κανε αυτο που ειπα στον penetrator στο τελευταιο μου ποστ στη προηγουμενη σελιδα και θυμησου να βγαλεις το καλωδιο του adsl πριν τα κανεις ολα και μην ξεχασεις το UPNP


(PS κρατα το μικρο κουμπακι πατημενο μεχρι να γινει πορτοκαλι το power του ρουτερ η εστω για καμια 10 δευτερα και μετα αφου εχει βγαλει το καλοδιο του ADSL μπες Και ενεργοποιησε το UPNP μετα κανε ενα ON\OFF
reboot στο ρουτερ μπες δες εαν εχει το UPNP τικαρισμενο και μετα βαλε το καλοδιο του ΑΔΣΛ)

----------


## penetrator

Για να κάνεις reset έχει μια μικρή τρύπα στο πίσω μέρος που γράφει κιόλας "reset". Βάλε μέσα κάτι που να χωράει και κράτα το μέχρι να κάνει το reset. Εγώ είπα, πως με το που κάνεις το reset κατευθείαν να δοκιμάσεις να μπεις στο interface και να κάνεις γρήγορα... Αλλά δοκίμασε πρώτα τον τρόπο του momo

----------


## miltiadis21

Ρε παίδες* έλεος* δέν μπορείται να μπείται στο web interface του router? κοιτάξτε τι user name σας δίνει User είναι συνήθως με κεφαλαία και βάλτε το S/N σωστά.... και εμένα μου το πέταξε μετά απο πολλά reset στις αρχές και το επίλυσα το θέμα σε μερικά λεπτά εξάλου υπάρχει και documentation στο site της Netone υπόψιν οι κωδικοί είναι case sensitive
Απο το site της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ



> Πατήστε Enter
> Username: User
> Password: Πληκτρολογείστε τον σειριακό αριθμό της συσκευής σας (S/N)
> τον οποίο θα βρείτε στο αυτοκόλλητο που βρίσκεται στο κάτω μέρος του ADSL
> modem / router SpeedtouchTM.


Υ.Γ δέν νομίζω να φταίει η Netone.Επίσης οι ταχύτητες τις τελευταίες μέρες πάσχουν πολύ σε σημείο παιδικής ασθένειας...

----------


## penetrator

miltiadis21 λες να είμαι τόσο κουράδας και να μην έβαλα σωστά τον κωδικό; Άλλωστε αν δεν το πρόσεξες στα προηγούμενα post είπα ότι έκανα δοκιμές μαζί με την τεχνικό. Και μου είπε και αυτή το user να το γράψω User, αλλά τίποτα δεν λειτούργησε. Και γιατί ενώ δεν ζητάει κωδικό στην αρχή μετά τον ζητάει έτσι ξαφνικά; Και γιατί όταν το παρέλαβα και μέχρι χτες δεν ζήταγε κωδικό; Και γιατί το πρόβλημα εμφανίστικε μετά από τη βλάβη της netone; Και γιατί ακούγεται αυτόςε ο παράξενος ήχος από την τηλεφωνική μου συσκευή, και γιατί όταν παίζω quake στους ίδιους servers που δεν είχα πρόβλημα απέκτησα τρελό lag και απο 75 ping ανεβαίνει κάθε 10 δευτερόλεπτα στο 500; και γιατί το router σε κάπια φάση έκανε μόνο του hardware reset; Όλα αυτά και άλλα που δεν θυμάμαι, ή που δεν διαπίστωσα ακόμη, δεν μπορεί να έχουν σχέση με το ότι ίσως πληκτρολογώ λάθος κωδικο.... Έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## No-Name

Πολλά γιατί  :Razz: 

Ζαλίστηκα.....φυσικά φίλε penetrator ξερεις τις απαντήσεις των ερωτήσεων σου  :Wink:

----------


## penetrator

Δεν θα έλεγα ότι ότι είναι ρητορικές... απλά υποθέσεις βάση της κοινής λογικής κάνω. Ούτε τεχνικά καταρτισμένος είμαι για να πω κάτι με σιγουριά, ούτε θέλω να κρίνω με βιασύνη. Οι τεχνικοί δεν με πήραν πάντως τηλέφωνο ακόμη στο κινητό να τους πω τι γίνεται όπως υπέθεσαι πως θα γίνει η κοπέλα που μίλησα χτες στο τηλέφωνο... Μάλλον θα ξαναπάρω εγώ το απόγευμα...

----------


## akaloith

εχω κανει ενα ποστ στο official forum τους σχετικα με το θεμα σου παραπεμποντας τους σε αυτο το τοπικ. αν θες μπες και συγκεντρωσε ολα τα γιατι σε ενα λογικου μηκους post για να παρουμε μια υπευθυνη απαντηση

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100698

και να σταματησει η παραφιλολογια

----------


## penetrator

το έχω δει το post σου από χτες. Θα περιμένω να μιλήσω πρώτα τηλεφωνικά με τους τεχνικούς για να λυθεί το πρόβλημα και αν δεν βρεθεί λύση θα απευθυνθώ εδώ. Άλλωστε το πρόβλημά μου (μάλλον χωρίς λεπτομέριες) έχει δηλωθεί στη netone

----------


## dd68

Σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο την κουριερ της netone για το μοντεμ να μου το στειλουν αυριο το πρωι. Μετα απο ποσο καιρο ενεργοποιηθω λετε? Πλησιαζει η ωρα λετε ή στελνουν τα μοντεμ πιο νωρις και μετα περιμενεις?
Ως τωρα απο αυτα που διαβαζω στο φορουμ δεν εχω καταλαβει την ποιοτητα του ιντερνετ που προσφερει.Σε γενικες γραμμες δινει αυτο που λεει ή παρατηρειται σε ολους πτωση ταχυτητας?
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## penetrator

Τελικά αυτή τη φημισμένη και γαϊδουρινή θπομονή μου αρχίζω σιγά σιγά να τη χάνω  :Mad:  Πήρα σήμερα το απόγευμα τηλέφωνο και ξαναείπα το πρόβλημά μου και μου ειπαν θα με πάρουν σε λίγο τηλέφωνο και τελικά δεν με πήραν. Πριν λίγο τους ξαναπείρα αυτή τη φορά από το κινητό μου γιατί απο το σταθερό δεν μπορούσα μια και μου έβγαζε το γνωστό μήνυμα ότι ο αριθμός που καλώ δεν υπάρχει (όπως και το κινητό μου) και μου είπαν πως θα με πάρουν αύριο γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανένας τεχνικός τέτεια ώρα. Επίσης το upload έπεσε στο 0 και για λίγο δεν μπορούσα καν να κάνω εδώ post!!! ενώ μπορούσα να κάνω browsing κανονικα....  :Thumb down:

----------


## miltiadis21

> Τελικά αυτή τη φημισμένη και γαϊδουρινή θπομονή μου αρχίζω σιγά σιγά να τη χάνω  Πήρα σήμερα το απόγευμα τηλέφωνο και ξαναείπα το πρόβλημά μου και μου ειπαν θα με πάρουν σε λίγο τηλέφωνο και τελικά δεν με πήραν. Πριν λίγο τους ξαναπείρα αυτή τη φορά από το κινητό μου γιατί απο το σταθερό δεν μπορούσα μια και μου έβγαζε το γνωστό μήνυμα ότι ο αριθμός που καλώ δεν υπάρχει (όπως και το κινητό μου) και μου είπαν πως θα με πάρουν αύριο γιατί δεν υπάρχει κανένας τεχνικός τέτεια ώρα. Επίσης το upload έπεσε στο 0 και για λίγο δεν μπορούσα καν να κάνω εδώ post!!! ενώ μπορούσα να κάνω browsing κανονικα....


Το σταθερό μου τα έχει παίξει και εμένα δέν καλεί τίποτα... ελεος... :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Τι να πεί κανείς μάζεψε τους πιο απαιτητικούς πελάτες τις αγοράς και τώρα μας παιδεύει...Τέσπα δέν λέω τίποτα παραπάνω γιατί ειναί δημόσιο φόρουμ

----------


## akaloith

εεεεεεεεεεε παιδια για ηρεμιστε λιγο!
τι επαθε η εταιρια? παει? να το κλεισουμε το μαγαζι?
Τι σας λεει το helpdesk οταν αναφερετε τα προβληματα?
Η επισημη δικαιολογια ποια ειναι?
Γραψτε κατι στο επισημο φορουμ τους να δουμε τι απαντηση θα παρουμε

----------


## limf(x)

Πωπω παιδια αρχίζουν και με ζώνουνε τα φίδια με αυτα που ακούω για το τηλέφωνο! :Eek: 
Σας παρακαλώ ας μου πει κάποιος πως είναι όλα ΟΚ!! :Sad:

----------


## npaolo1

οχ παιδιά δε τα βλέπω καλα,και έχω κάνει αιτηση.μηπος να την ακυρώσω όσο είναι νωρίς

----------


## miltiadis21

> εεεεεεεεεεε παιδια για ηρεμιστε λιγο!
> τι επαθε η εταιρια? παει? να το κλεισουμε το μαγαζι?
> Τι σας λεει το helpdesk οταν αναφερετε τα προβληματα?
> Η επισημη δικαιολογια ποια ειναι?
> Γραψτε κατι στο επισημο φορουμ τους να δουμε τι απαντηση θα παρουμε


Το τεχνικό τμήμα θές να πείς συγκεκριμένα με το helpdesk δέν ασχολουμαι με αυτα τα θέματα.Όλες οι εταιρίες αντιμετωπίζουν προβλήματα ακόμα και ο Ο.Τ.Ε.Τώρα το κοιτάζουν που τους πήρα τηλέφωνο
Το επίσημο φόρουμ είναι για γενικές βοήθειες δέν είναι για αυτα τα θέματα.. έτσι δέν είναι? :Smile: 

Το internet λειτουργέι κανονικά και μπορούν και να με καλέσουν στο τηλέφωνο απλά δεν παίρνει αυτή την στιγμή που μιλάμε επιεικώς απαράδεκτο όταν λένε οτί έχουν τόσα χρόνια εμπειρία στο support forum


> Έχουμε εμπειρία 7 ετών στο VoIP, ενώ η εταιρία λειτουργεί 9 χρόνια. Παρείχαμε και παρέχουμε σταθερή τηλεφωνία και πρόσβαση στο Internet σε χιλιάδες εταιρικούς πελάτες, με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα.


 άν και θα μου πείς και η microsoft έχει τόσα χρόνια εμπειρίας στα λειτουργικά αλλα ένα της προκοπής δέν κατάφερε να βγάλει :Razz:  Λέμε και κανα αστείο για να ξεχαστούμε

----------


## akaloith

οχι τιποτα αλλο, εσκασα και το 50αρι. Να δουμε ποτε θα ενεργοποιηθω. Προς το παρον εχω το ρουτερ και το βλεπω.

----------


## npaolo1

Μας παράσυραν έξυπνα να κάνουμε αιτηση.πρην της 18/05 μας παρουσίαζαν την netone ως τελεια,και τώρα που μπήκαν στο δίκτυο κάποια  παιδιά βλέπουμε το αληθινό πρόσωπο

----------


## miltiadis21

Η βλάβη αποκαταστήθηκε αισίως αυτή την ώρα που μιλάμε...Επίσης μου λύσανε και ένα πρόβλημα που είχα με τα κινητά...Τέσπα ελπίζω να μην ξαναπαρουσιαστεί end of transmission  :Thinking: Ντάξει για τέτοια ώρα σχετικά γρήγορα το λύσανε αλλά καλο είναι να μην παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα  :Wink:

----------


## nrg_polini

Ψυχραιμια....

----------


## pit7

Παιδια πριν 3 μερες ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω. Στην αρχη το router συνχρονησε στα 610/1.1331 και απο την 2 μερα μεχρι σημερα στα 841/2502. Θελω να πιστευω πως ακομη σεταρουν τη γραμμη γιατι μου φαινετε οτι παρα ειναι χαμηλο το download. Το τηλεφωνο παντος εφτιαξε και σε μενα.

----------


## Avvocato

Εγω απο την αλλη δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι με το παραμικρο προβλημα βγαινουν μερικοι μερικοι και γραφουν κατι βλακειες λες κι εχει ελθει βιβλικη καταστροφη.

Μηπως μερικοι  "αλλων εταιρειων" φθονουν ?????

----------


## momo

Ισως μερικοι να φθονουν ισως παλι απλα να εχουν αρχισει να στραβωνουν
Τα πραγμτα παντως δεν πανε και πολλη καλα 
Χωρις UPNP Το ρουτερ μου συγχρονιζει στα 8192/1024 και οχι 10/1 
κανει ρεσταρτ μονο του εαν δεν συγχρονισει στα 10/1 και με κλειδονει και απεξω
Το εχω δηλωση σαν βλαβη εδω και μια βδομαδα και ακομα περιμενω τηλ.
Κατι δεν παει καλα με την ταχυτητα απο 1-6 το απογευμα ετρωγε κατι φρικες και ειχα το πολλη 400-500κβ\ς dl τωρα τρωει περιεργες φρικες διαφορες ωρες της ημερας 
Δεν ξερω τη λετε εσεις παιδια παντως εαν δεν φτιαξει συντομα η κατασταση και ιδιος η φαση με το UPNP εγω τους παραταω και χαλαλη το 50Ε (εξαλου 30Ε εχει ο 1 μηνας που 8α ειμαι ον με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ).Βεβαια ολα αυτα εαν δεν πανε ολα καλα που ελπιζω να πανε μιας και η εικονα ειναι πολλη θετικη για να αλλαξει με 2-3 προβληματα που ποαρουσιαστικαν.(εαν ειναι πρωσορινα)

----------


## Tem

> Εγω απο την αλλη δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι με το παραμικρο προβλημα βγαινουν μερικοι μερικοι και γραφουν κατι βλακειες λες κι εχει ελθει βιβλικη καταστροφη.
> 
> Μηπως μερικοι  "αλλων εταιρειων" φθονουν ?????


μήπως όμως υπάρχουν πραγματικά προβλήματα ? Σε συνδυασμό με τα κλειδωμένα ρούτερ , πολύ φοβάμαι ότι τα πράγματα δεν προδιαγράφονται ευοίωνα

----------


## vagskarm

Tem το ρούτερ δεν τελείως κλειδωμένο, τα περισσότερα, αν όχι όλα, που ζητούν οι χρήστες σε αφήνει να τα κάνεις. 

Θα συμφωνήσω πάντως με την παρατήρηση του Avvocato. Το θέμα δεν είναι αν θα δημιουργούνται προβλήματα, πάντα θα δημιουργούνται, απλά σε βάθος χρόνου θα μειώνονται. Αυτό που μετράμε σαν χρήστες είναι η ταχύτητα απόκρισης της εταιρείας και ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης της βλάβης.

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι όσα τεστ και να έχουν κάνει, πάντα η πράξη φέρνει στην επιφάνεια νέα προβλήματα, έτσι η εταιρεία αυξάνει και το know-how της.

----------


## nxenos

Εγω παντως παιδια αισθανομαι την αναγκη να ευχαριστησω δημοσια τον τεχνικο εχτες που εφαγε ενα απογευμα να σεταρει την γραμμη μου μιας και ειχα χαμηλο κλειδωμα(ας με συνχωρεσει,δεν θυμαμαι το ονομα του).Το ρουτερ κλειδωνει στα 4,8mbps/820up.Σημερα βεβαια μου εχουν πει πως θα ενεργοποιηθω κανονικα μιας και το ρουτερ μου το φερανε την Πεμπτη γιαυτο και δεν μπορω να εχω μια ολοκληρωμενη αποψη.Απο σημερα που θα παω σπιτι θα το ξανατσεκαρω το απογευμα μιας και τωρα ειμαι στην δουλεια.Απο εξυπηρετηση παντως ειναι αψογοι!Τωρα αν δεν δω πιο μεγαλο download και εχουν κανει τα παντα οι τεχνικοι για καλυτερη βελτιωση δεν θα φταινε αυτοι.Μπορει να ειμαι μακρια απο το dslam,μπορει να εχει πολυ θορυβο η γραμμη,πολλα μπορει να φταινε,παντως δεν θα κατηγορησω την netone.Ειναι νωρις ακομα για να βγαλω συμπερασματα.Η πορεια θα δειξει.
Το βραδυ θα μπω στο ρουτερ και θα ποσταρω τα στοιχεια της γραμμης μου για να μου πειτε γνωμες.

----------


## penetrator

Εγώ δεν άρχισα να χάνω την υπομονή μου γιατί υπάρχουν κάπια προβλήματα, αλλά γιατί 3 φορές μου είπαν πως θα με πάρουν οι τεχνικοί για να τους πω τι παίζει και δεν με πήραν και κάπια από αυτά υφήστανται από την πρώτη μέρα (σχεδόν 2,5 εβδομάδες πριν) και δεν έχουν διορθωθεί ακόμη... Αν δεν είναι λόγος αυτός για να χάσεις την υπομονή σου, τότε τι να πω....
p.s. Πάει μεσημέρι και ούτε σήμερα με πήραν τηλέφωνο ακόμη...
p.s.2 Ότι λέω δεν το λέω για να τρομοκρατήσω τον κόσμο. Απλά λέω κάπου τα παράπονά μου για συμπαράσταση..

----------


## yuk

> Χωρις UPNP Το ρουτερ μου συγχρονιζει στα 8192/1024 και οχι 10/1 κανει ρεσταρτ μονο του εαν δεν συγχρονισει στα 10/1 και με κλειδονει και απεξω


Χτες με ενημέρωσαν ότι υπάρχει bug με το UPNP στο firmware του ρούτερ και όταν  είναι απενεργοποιημένο κλειδώνει στα 8000. Αν το ενεργοποιήσεις κλειδώνει κανονικά. 
Μιλάνε ήδη με τη Τhomson και θα πάρουν γρήγορα το νέο firmware.
Όσον αφορά το restart, τουλάχιστον από την εμπειρία μου, όταν συνδεθεί μετά από ΟΝ/ΟFF με απενεργοιημένο το UPNP, τη πρώτη φορά τρώει ένα authentication failure και γι' αυτό κάνει μάλλον κάνει restart, για να ξανασυνδεθεί σωστά. Και αυτό λύνεται με την ενεργοποιηση του UPNP.




> Η βλάβη αποκαταστήθηκε αισίως αυτή την ώρα που μιλάμε...Επίσης μου λύσανε και ένα πρόβλημα που είχα με τα κινητά...Τέσπα ελπίζω να μην ξαναπαρουσιαστεί end of transmission Ντάξει για τέτοια ώρα σχετικά γρήγορα το λύσανε αλλά καλο είναι να μην παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα


O τεχνικός που με κάλεσε χτες το απόγευμα (χρυσό παιδί, έχουμε μιλήσει ώρες...) μου είπε ότι εφαρμόζουν νέες ρυθμίσεις για την τηλεφωνία και κανονίζουν τα προβλήματα που δημιουργεί το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και έτσι το τηλέφωνο για κάποια ώρα θα είναι προβληματικό. Πάντως μετά από αυτή τη διαδικασία, τουλάχιστον σε έμένα, όλα τα προβλήματα λύθηκαν και τα πάντα είναι τέλεια. Ας ελπίσουμε να παραμείνουν έτσι.  :Wink:

----------


## momo

Ωραια τωρα που το βρηκαν οτι ειναι Bug Ας ελπιζουμε οτι θα το φτιαξουν και γρηογρα γιατι η υπαρξη του UPNP εχει αρχισει να με ενοχλει.
Για την τηλέφωνια πρεπει να πω οτι ενα echo που παρουσιαζοταν που και που δεν υπαρχει πλεον

----------


## nxenos

Συγνωμη ρε παιδια,αλλα τι ειναι το UPNP??Γιατι σε μενα που το εψαχνα εχτες μου το εχει enabled.Τωρα δεν ξερω αν ειναι καλο η κακο.Α,και το firmware μου αρχιζει απο 6.χχχ κατι,τωρα δεν θυμαμαι...ειμαι στο γραφειο.

----------


## penetrator

nxenos στο θέμα του support που είπες ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε το user-->User, εγώ το δοκίμασα και έτσι, αλλά και πάλι δεν έμπαινε. Χτες ξέχασα να δοκιμάσω να ενεργοποιήσω το upnp. Για να το κάνω σήμερα να δούμε τι θα γίνει... Πάντως σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, οι υποψίες μου επιβεβαιώθηκαν...

----------


## nxenos

> nxenos στο θέμα του support που είπες ότι πρέπει να γράφουμε το user-->User, εγώ το δοκίμασα και έτσι, αλλά και πάλι δεν έμπαινε. Χτες ξέχασα να δοκιμάσω να ενεργοποιήσω το upnp. Για να το κάνω σήμερα να δούμε τι θα γίνει... Πάντως σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, οι υποψίες μου επιβεβαιώθηκαν...


Παντως εμενα τωρα μπαινει κανονικα στο ρουτερ και κλειδωνει τωρα και λιγο παραπανω,στα 5.088down/828up.
Σαςδινω και τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου να μου πειτε τι φταιει...

Uptime:0 days, 2:32:12  Modulation:G.992.5 annex A  Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:887 / 5.087  Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:4,12 / 8,61  Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 19,5  Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:16,0 / 32,0  SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:6,5 / 6,5  Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM  Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):1 / 0  Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Link (Remote):0  Error Seconds (Local/Remote):3.670 / 0  FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0  CRC Errors (Up/Down):488 / 4.208  HEC Errors (Up/Down):3.036 / 2.120

----------


## nxenos

sorry που βγαινουν ετσι,copy-paste εκανα απο την σελιδα τουρουτερ.Δεν ξερω αν βγαινουν καλυτερα!

----------


## pstr

Το SN margin που έχεις είναι πολύ χαμηλό γι' αυτό έχεις και πολλά errors. (δες και εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205)

Αν δεν έχεις κάνει καμιά "πατάτα" (π.χ να έχεις βάλει κανά φίλτρο στη γραμμή) τότε πρέπει να κοιτάξεις την εσωτερική καλωδίωση, γιατί από τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά της γραμμής είσαι σε πολύ καλά επίπεδα και θα μπορούσες άνετα να συγχρονίσεις παραπάνω...

----------


## nxenos

Thanks,οχι,φιλτρο δεν εχω βαλει στην γραμμη,εξαλλου το ρουτερ μου ηρθε χωρις φιλτρο και ακολουθησα τις οδηγιες συνδεσης.Τωρα για την καλωδιωση δεν εχω πειραξει κατι.Οπως ηταν και πριν που ειχα adsl OTE-ΑΡΥΣ,με το speedstream siemens 5400,επιανα 1,9mbps και το ρουτερ μου κλειδωνε κανονικα,στα 2048/256.Θα επικοινωνησω με τεχνικο μου φαινεται..

----------


## pstr

Το καλύτερο θα ήταν αυτό, να μιλήσεις με ένα τεχνικό και να του πεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου. Αυτός θα καταλάβει από αυτά και μπορεί να ζητήσει καθαρισμό της γραμμής.

----------


## nxenos

Παντως και απο downloading δεν παμε καλα,απο ntua μεχρι 430 παει,και ειναι και πολυ ασταθες.Θα λεγα οτι κατεβαινει παρα ανεβαινει.

----------


## nxenos

Pinging www.adslgr.com [209.190.6.242] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.190.6.242: bytes=32 time=162ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.190.6.242: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.190.6.242: bytes=32 time=161ms TTL=52
Reply from 209.190.6.242: bytes=32 time=163ms TTL=52

Ping statistics for 209.190.6.242:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 161ms, Maximum = 163ms, Average = 161ms
Παρτε και ενα ping....

----------


## momo

Ειναι η ιδεα μου η οι ταχυτητα σημερα ειναι υπερβολικα τελεια?
Ολη μερα δεν επεσε κατω απο το 1μβ\σ ουτε για 1 λεπτο

----------


## penetrator

Αυτά έχεις για να μένεις Φάληρο και όχι κάτω Πατήσια  :Razz:

----------


## penetrator

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.046 .Τόσο κλειδώνει (και όχι 1024/10240)
Δοκίμασα να αποσυνδέσω το καλώδιο της adsl και έμπαινα μια χαρά. Το UPNP είναι ενεργοποιημένο από deafault. Όταν ξανασυνέδεσα το καλώδιο με πέταξε πάλι έξω  :Crying:  Πάντως τελικά πιστεύω πως δεν φταίει το router αλλά κάτι από τις ρυθμίσεις που έρχονται. Θα δοκιμάσω να εγκαταστίσω το cd...

----------


## momo

Σιγουρα κατι απο τις ρυ8μισεις σε σχεση στανταρ με το UPNP εμενα χωρις UPNP μετα απο λιγο με κλειδωνει απἐξω και συγχρονιζει 8192/1024
Ενω με UPNP ειμαι στα 10046/1024 και δεν με πεταει εξω ποτε

----------


## penetrator

Uptime:	0 days, 0:02:22
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.046
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	51,00 / 99,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 21,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 28,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	40 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	352 / 2
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	2.456 / 0

Το cd είχε μόνο usb drivers. Τίποτα, συνεχίζει να με πετάει. Πάντως παρατήρισα ότι την στιγμή που τρώει το κόλυμα, ακούγεται και το πρώτο μπι από το τηλέφωνο. Τα παραπάνω πρόλαβα να τα ντιγράψω πριν με πετάξει. Γιατρέ, θα ζήσω;
p.s. Αν το sn margin του άλλου που ήταν 6,5/6,5 ήταν ψηλό, τότε εγώ τί να πω;

----------


## KeRMiT75

> p.s. Αν το sn margin του άλλου που ήταν 6,5/6,5 ήταν ψηλό, τότε εγώ τί να πω;


Το S/N Margin πρέπει να είναι ψηλό. Είσαι από καλά μέχρι πολύ καλά. Δες αυτό το θέμα για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:  Τι είναι τα dB και οι μετρήσεις ποιότητας Signal-to-Noise - Attenuation - Power

----------


## yuk

> Ειναι η ιδεα μου η οι ταχυτητα σημερα ειναι υπερβολικα τελεια?
> Ολη μερα δεν επεσε κατω απο το 1μβ\σ ουτε για 1 λεπτο


 :One thumb up:  Kαι σε εμένα πετάει σήμερα. Μέχρι χτες μόνο από Apple κατέβαζα φουλ, αλλά σήμερα από γρήγορα sites είναι πάντα γύρω ή πάνω από 1ΜΒ/s!  :Cool:

----------


## penetrator

> Το S/N Margin πρέπει να είναι ψηλό. Είσαι από καλά μέχρι πολύ καλά. Δες αυτό το θέμα για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:  Τι είναι τα dB και οι μετρήσεις ποιότητας Signal-to-Noise - Attenuation - Power


Με μπέρδεψαν... Τα άλλα στατιστικά πως τα βλέπετε καλά; Υπόψην, αυτά είναι πριν με πετάξει το router. Μετά τι γίνεται, ο θεός και η ψυχή του...

----------


## sv1des

Καλως ήρθα. 

Δεν ξέρω για τις προηγούμενες μέρες πάντως εγώ μετά απο μια μικρη περιπέτεια με τον εξοπλισμό σήμερα συνδέθηκα και όλα δείχνουν καλα. Είδωμεν.

Αν ξέρει κανεις πόσες μέρες κάνει να λειτουργήσει η φορητότα στις εισερχόμενες ????

ΝΑ και η γραμμούλα μου.

Link Information
Uptime: 0 days, 3:56:05 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.046 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 1,31 / 10,95 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 15,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 25,0 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 3.130 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 1.644 / 4.426 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 376 / 2.172

----------


## yuk

Kαλορίζικος! 
Έχεις κι εσύ τα λάθη της αρκούδας, ε; Να δούμε πότε θα μας φτιάξουν, σύντομα είπαν.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## sv1des

Καλώς σας βρήκα

Η πόκα θέλει υπομονή και το νινι κυνήγη....  :Smile:  που θα πάει θα γίνει και αυτό

----------


## Sebu

Βλεπω οτι και εσυ και ο penetrator και o momo εχετε συγχρονισει στα 10.046/1023.

Να υποθεσω οτι ειναι το μαξιμουμ και δεν θα δουμε 10.240/1024 συχρονισμο???

----------


## yuk

Όλοι εκεί κλειδώνουμε. Θα δείξει... Λίγες μέρες μου είπαν.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Δίνει ρέστα η γραμμούλα σήμερα...  :Evil: 
Uptime:	1 day, 18:49:12
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.046
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	224,99 / 1,97
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 23,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 18,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	33.060 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	5.872 / 9.632
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	54.808 / 5.520

----------


## No-Name

Tα errors βλέπω πάνε και έρχονται.....

----------


## pit7

Εμενα παντως 5 μερα ενεργοποιησης και το router ειναι κλειδομενο στα 2411/689 !!!!! Πως γινετε αυτο ? Δεν θα επρεπει να ειναι στα 10.240/1024 ?

----------


## harris

> Εμενα παντως 5 μερα ενεργοποιησης και το router ειναι κλειδομενο στα 2411/689 !!!!! Πως γινετε αυτο ? Δεν θα επρεπει να ειναι στα 10.240/1024 ?


Ή κάπου εκεί κοντά  :Wink: 

Έχεις μιλήσεις με το CC της ΝetOne; Τι σου λένε;  :Thinking:

----------


## nrg_polini

> Ή κάπου εκεί κοντά 
> 
> Έχεις μιλήσεις με το CC της *ΟΝ*; Τι σου λένε;


Κυριε δεν ειστε πελατης μας  :ROFL:

----------


## harris

> Κυριε δεν ειστε πελατης μας


Eκ παραδρομής  :Embarassed:  :Sorry: 

Θενξ  :Smile:  Το διόρθωσα  :Wink:

----------


## nxenos

> Kαλορίζικος! 
> Έχεις κι εσύ τα λάθη της αρκούδας, ε; Να δούμε πότε θα μας φτιάξουν, σύντομα είπαν.


Και γω ρε παιδια,με εχει τρελανει στις αποσυνδεσεις!Μεχρι πριν λιγο κλειδωνε καπου στα 6mbps,με ξαναπεταει εξω,και τωρα που ξαναμπηκα ειμαι στα 10240/1023!Αλλα το downloading  μου ειναι χαλια!πως γινεται αυτο??Προλαβε και επηξε το dslam??Ειμαι μεχρι 440-500 και πολυ ασταθες!Εχει μαθει κανεις τιποτα?Ειχαν τιποτα προβληματα??

Παρτε και μενα τα δικα μου...

Uptime:	0 days, 0:15:29
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.046
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	3,16 / 45,12
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,5 / 32,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 8,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	210 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	504 / 922
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	3.162 / 420

----------


## miltiadis21

> Εμενα παντως 5 μερα ενεργοποιησης και το router ειναι κλειδομενο στα 2411/689 !!!!! Πως γινετε αυτο ? Δεν θα επρεπει να ειναι στα 10.240/1024 ?


Έχεις μιλήσει με το τεχνικό τμήμα της Net One? 



> Αλλα το downloading  μου ειναι χαλια!πως γινεται αυτο??Προλαβε και επηξε το dslam??Ειμαι μεχρι 440-500 και πολυ ασταθες!Εχει μαθει κανεις τιποτα?Ειχαν τιποτα προβληματα??


nxenos δοκίμασες να κατεβάσεις απο διαφορετικές πηγές παράλληλα? Συνδύασε κανέναν ελληνικό server και κανένα ξένο

----------


## pit7

Εχω μιλησει με το CC πολλες φορες και ολο μου λενε οτι θα το κοιταξουν και θα επικοινονησουν μαζι μου οι τεχνικοι αλλα δεν εχει παρει κανεις. Τωρα μου λενε οτι το εχουνε δωσει βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ και θα με παρουν απο βδομαδα. Δεν καταλαβαινω τελικα ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος αυτοι η ο οτε ?

----------


## nxenos

Και με τα διαφορα speedtest δεν τα παει και πολυ καλα.Η forthnet εδινε στο τεστ της 5.5mbps/828up.Παρολα αυτα το ρουτερακι εκει,κλειδωμενο στα 10240/1023.Επερνα πανω απο 6-7 φορες το τεχνικο τμημα,δεν το σηκωνει κανενας!Προφανως τρεχανε ολοι να ενεργοποιησουν την συνδρομη και την γραμμη μου!Πριν λιγο ενεργοποιηθηκα και επισημως,μιας και μπαινω και στο my.netone.

 :One thumb up:

----------


## miltiadis21

> Εχω μιλησει με το CC πολλες φορες και ολο μου λενε οτι θα το κοιταξουν και θα επικοινονησουν μαζι μου οι τεχνικοι αλλα δεν εχει παρει κανεις. Τωρα μου λενε οτι το εχουνε δωσει βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ και θα με παρουν απο βδομαδα. Δεν καταλαβαινω τελικα ποιος ειναι υπευθυνος αυτοι η ο οτε ?


Ειλικρινά δέν ξέρω να σου πώ τι γίνεται μπορεί να φταίει κάτι στην γραμμή σου και να μην συχρονίζεις στα 10 δλδ να φταίει κάτι με την εσωτερική σου καλωδίωση η τιποτά άλλο



> Και με τα διαφορα speedtest δεν τα παει και πολυ καλα.Η forthnet εδινε στο τεστ της 5.5mbps/828up.Παρολα αυτα το ρουτερακι εκει,κλειδωμενο στα 10240/1023.Επερνα πανω απο 6-7 φορες το τεχνικο τμημα,δεν το σηκωνει κανενας!Προφανως τρεχανε ολοι να ενεργοποιησουν την συνδρομη και την γραμμη μου!Πριν λιγο ενεργοποιηθηκα και επισημως,μιας και μπαινω και στο my.netone.


nxenos πάντως και εγώ απο apple σήμερα πίανω μια 600άρα αλλά αμά κατεβάζω και απο ελληνικούς server παράλληλα πίανω 1mb/sec

----------


## nxenos

μα τι να το κανω το "παραλληλα"??Το θεμα ειναι να θελω να κατεβασω ενα μεγαλο αρχειο και να βλεπω το φουλ της γραμμης μου!οσο κι αν ειναι αυτο!

----------


## nm96027

> μα τι να το κανω το "παραλληλα"??Το θεμα ειναι να θελω να κατεβασω ενα μεγαλο αρχειο και να βλεπω το φουλ της γραμμης μου!οσο κι αν ειναι αυτο!


Εσυ θες....ρωτας ομως και το σερβερ απο οπου το ζητας αν μπορει να στο δώσει?
Ψυχραιμιαααααα! 

H netone σου δινει την 10αρα (η οποια ειναι οντως δεκαρα αφου μπορεις να κατεβάσεις με 1Mb/s) αλλα δεν μπορει να σου εγγυηθει οτι ολοι μπορουν να σου δώσουν 1Mb/s.

----------


## nxenos

> Εσυ θες....ρωτας ομως και το σερβερ απο οπου το ζητας αν μπορει να στο δώσει?
> Ψυχραιμιαααααα! 
> 
> H netone σου δινει την 10αρα (η οποια ειναι οντως δεκαρα αφου μπορεις να κατεβάσεις με 1Mb/s) αλλα δεν μπορει να σου εγγυηθει οτι ολοι μπορουν να σου δώσουν 1Mb/s.


Μωρε εσυ σωστα τα λες!Αλλα οπως ειπα και πριν κατεβαζω απο παντου σχεδον με μεσο ορο 400-500,και δεν ειναι κολλημενο τουλαχιστον εκει,ειναι παρα πολυ ασταθες,προς τα κατω πολλες φορες...

----------


## No-Name

nxenos η τηλεφωνία σου είναι ΟΚ?

----------


## nxenos

οχι ακομα,εν μερη.....δηλαδη δουλευουν ολα αψογα με την γραμμη της netone,αλλα η γραμμη του ΟΤΕ που εχω κανει φορητοτητα δεν δουλευει ακομα.Προφανως περιμενω παλι τον ΟΤΕ!Καλει δηλ,οταν την καλω απο το 211-220χχχχ,αλλα δεν χτυπαει η συσκευη στο "phone1"..

----------


## dinoss

Καλησπέρα σε όλους

σκέπτομα πολύ σοβαρα να καταργήσω τον ΟΤΕ και να πάρω το πακέτο της ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ.

Αυτό που με απασχολή όμως είναι εαν θα εχω τηλέφωνο όπως τώρα με τον ΟΤΕ.

Οσο για το INTERNET φαντάζομαι οτι δίνουν πραγματικά το 10/1 ΜΒ. 

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας διότι αμα καταργήσω τον ΟΤΕ αντε μετά πάλι να τον ξναπάρεις.

----------


## yuk

nxenos, αν δεις ότι καθυστερεί η φορητότητα, πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο γιατί εμένα με ξέχασαν 4 μέρες.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Μόλις τους το είπα, το ενεργοποίησαν αμέσως.




> Καλησπέρα σε όλους
> 
> σκέπτομα πολύ σοβαρα να καταργήσω τον ΟΤΕ και να πάρω το πακέτο της ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ.
> 
> Αυτό που με απασχολή όμως είναι εαν θα εχω τηλέφωνο όπως τώρα με τον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Οσο για το INTERNET φαντάζομαι οτι δίνουν πραγματικά το 10/1 ΜΒ. 
> 
> Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας διότι αμα καταργήσω τον ΟΤΕ αντε μετά πάλι να τον ξναπάρεις.


Όταν ενεργοποιήθηκα είχα πολλά προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο. Από την Πέμπτη όμως είναι μια χαρά, άψογο. Άλλοι όμως συνεχίζουν να έχουν προβλήματα.
 Όσον αφορά το Internet, όλοι κλειδώνουμε στα 10.046/1.023 αντί για 10.240/1.024, εκτός από κάποιους που κλειδώνουν χαμηλότερα, αλλά αυτό μπορεί να μην είναι θέμα της Net One.
Oι ταχύτητες ήταν γενικά κακές για τέτοια σύνδεση, αλλά δείχνουν να βελτιώνονται.
Όλοι έχουμε πολλά λάθη στις γραμμές μας, που δείχνει ότι είναι θέμα ρυθμίσεων της Net One.

Γενικά, είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα φτιάξουν τα πράγματα και ότι η εταιρία θα κάνει το καλύτερο, αλλά πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται λίγο χρόνο ακόμα. Αυτό που θα πρότεινα είναι λίγη υπομονή ακόμα, να δούμε πως θα πάνε τα πράγματα και μετά αποφασίζεις.

----------


## nxenos

Και γω αυτο πιστευω!Μακαρι μακαρι! :One thumb up:

----------


## sierra

Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 11:15:41 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.046 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 72,40 / 82,96 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,0 / 29,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,5 / 11,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 1 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 19.400 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 3.944 / 6.410 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 32.784 / 3.802 

Αυτα ειναι και τα δικα μου νουμερα.
Πολλα λαθη,οπως και στους προηγουμενους.
Τι θα γινει?

----------


## yuk

> Αυτα ειναι και τα δικα μου νουμερα.
> Πολλα λαθη,οπως και στους προηγουμενους.
> Τι θα γινει?


Λίγη υπομονή είπαν... Αν δεν, βλέπω να εκμεταλευόμαστε το δικαίωμα ακύρωσης χωρίς τέλη αποσύνδεσης του πρώτου μήνα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Εύχομαι πραγματικά να μη φτάσουμε ως εκεί.  :Sad: 

Σήμερα μετά από ένα restart του ρούτερ είχα και 3 συνεχόμενα failed log ins.  :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

Με τετοια λαθη θα επηρεαζονται και οι ταχυτητες σας.Γιατι λογικα χανονται παρα πολλα πακετα στη διαδρομη τα οποια πρεπει να ξανασταλουν γεγονος που ριχνει τη μεση ταχυτητα.

Αν καποιος ειχε καποιο προγραμμα πχ DuMeter να βλεπαμε και οπτικα την κινηση οταν οι ταχυτητες σας ειναι χαμηλες.Συνηθως το εχω δει σε γραμμες ΟΤΕ με πολλα σφαλματα και το διαγραμμα που εδινε το DuMeter ηταν σαν πριονι γιατι σταματαγε στιγμιαια την κινηση,επεφτε κοντα στο μηδεν μεχρι να ξαναστειλει το πακετο ή να ξαναστειλει το ACK και μετα ξανανεβαινε στο φουλ για να ξαναπεσει υστερα απο λιγο και παλι απο την αρχη.




> CRC errors are a combination of both alignment and checksum errors. Analyzing other conditions that exist will help determine the cause of these errors. A CRC error is caused when the cyclical redundancy check fails. It can be caused by a faulty NIC. In general, if the machine is failing to maintain a connection and the errors are consistent and often attributable to a single PC, the NIC should be checked or replaced. If the errors are intermittent and the PC drops only occasionally, the errors are caused by something other than a NIC. CRC errors in excess of 1% of the network utilization are worthy of a fix.






> ATM transfers information in fixed-size units called cells. Each cell consists of 53 bytes. The first 5 bytes contain cell-header information, and the remaining 48 contain the payload (the user data). Cells are packaged into frames acceptable to the physical transmission medium being used.
> 
> The last byte of the cell header is a checksum, the Header Error Control (HEC) byte. This contains a checksum of the first 4 bytes of the header. HEC can correct a single bit error in these bytes, thereby preserving the cell rather than discarding it.
> 
> Forward Error Correction (FEC) is a technique in which redundant information is added to the packet flow so that some lost packets can be recomputed from the information received.
> 
> Cyclic Redundancy Check (CRC) is a technique which uses a polynomial calculation on the data to calculate a value which can be used as an error check.

----------


## nxenos

γω απο χτες παντως μεχρι και τωρα το πρωι,εχω πολλα disconnect,με πεταει συνεχεια εξω ο ρουτερ,αποσυνχρονιζεται,και το κλεινω και το ξανανοιγω!τι γινεται ρε γμτ??

----------


## Netone4

> Χτες με ενημέρωσαν ότι υπάρχει bug με το UPNP στο firmware του ρούτερ και όταν  είναι απενεργοποιημένο κλειδώνει στα 8000. Αν το ενεργοποιήσεις κλειδώνει κανονικά. 
> Μιλάνε ήδη με τη Τhomson και θα πάρουν γρήγορα το νέο firmware.
> Όσον αφορά το restart, τουλάχιστον από την εμπειρία μου, όταν συνδεθεί μετά από ΟΝ/ΟFF με απενεργοιημένο το UPNP, τη πρώτη φορά τρώει ένα authentication failure και γι' αυτό κάνει μάλλον κάνει restart, για να ξανασυνδεθεί σωστά. Και αυτό λύνεται με την ενεργοποιηση του UPNP.
> 
> 
> O τεχνικός που με κάλεσε χτες το απόγευμα (χρυσό παιδί, έχουμε μιλήσει ώρες...) μου είπε ότι εφαρμόζουν νέες ρυθμίσεις για την τηλεφωνία και κανονίζουν τα προβλήματα που δημιουργεί το δίκτυο του ΟΤΕ και έτσι το τηλέφωνο για κάποια ώρα θα είναι προβληματικό. Πάντως μετά από αυτή τη διαδικασία, τουλάχιστον σε έμένα, όλα τα προβλήματα λύθηκαν και τα πάντα είναι τέλεια. Ας ελπίσουμε να παραμείνουν έτσι.


Αγαπητοί φίλοι θα θέλαμε να επωφεληθούμε αυτή την ευκαιρία για να σας ενημερώσουμε (με κάποια καθυστέρηση είναι αλήθεια) ότι το πρόβλημα που παρουσιάστηκε το απόγευμα της Πέμπτης 24/5/07 σε σχέση με την αποκατάσταση τηλεφωνικών κλήσεων από συνδρομητές του ευρυζωνικού δικτύου της εταιρείας μας προς άλλα δίκτυα (π.χ ΟΤΕ), οφειλόταν σε μία προσωρινή δυσλειτουργία ενός τηλεφωνικού κέντρου μας, η οποία αποκαταστάθηκε περίπου 45 λεπτά από την αναγγελία της. Ζητούμε συγγνώμη για την ταλαιπωρία σας και την κατανόησή σας για τα όποια (ελπίζουμε πολύ λίγα) προβλήματα παρουσιασθούν σε αυτό το αρχικό στάδιο της λειτουργίας του ευρυζωνικού δικτύου μας.
Φιλικά

Net One

----------


## nxenos

Ευχαριστουμε για την αμεση απαντηση.Δεν μας απαντησατε ομως για το θεμα του αποσυνχρονισμου και των πολλων errors.θα εκτιμουσαμε μια διευκρινηση.Σας ευχαριστουμε και παλι!

----------


## No-Name

nxenos ο αριθμος που έχεις ζητήσει φορητότητα πάιζει? :Thinking: 

σόρρυ αν σε έχω πρηξει αλλά έχω λόγο...

----------


## nxenos

οχι ακομα φιλαρακι...

----------


## No-Name

Ημερομηνία ολοκήρωσης φορητότητας σου έχουν δώσει?

Ελπίζω όλα να πάνε καλά πάντως και να πετάει η σύνδεση στο internet όσο και η ποιότητα του τηλεφώνου  :One thumb up:

----------


## yuk

Σε μένα είχαν πει ότι δεν μπορούν να πουν με σιγουριά πότε θα ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα. Συνήθως είπαν παίρνει μέχρι 2 βδομάδες από την ημέρα κατασκευής του βρόχου, αλλά μπορεί να γίνει και νωρίτερα. Σε μένα έγινε σε 5 εργάσιμες.

----------


## nxenos

μα το θεμα ειναι οτι την πεμπτη με πηραν τηλ και μου ειπαν πως ο ΟΤΕ μετεφερε την φορητοτητα χωρις να τους ενημερωσει και γιαυτο τον λογο  μου εφεραν κατεπειγον τον εξοπλισμο με τεχνικο!Πραγματι,τους ειπα αφου το τηλ,ηταν νεκρο.Τωρα βεβαια που το εχω επανω στο voice1,εχει σημα,καλω απο αλλο σταθερο,καλει,αλλα δεν χτυπαει,με αποτελεσμα να περιμενω ραντεβου τηλεφωνικα απο γιατρους και καποιες αλλες δουλειες που εχω και να με καλουν και να μην μπορουν να με βρουν!

----------


## miltiadis21

> Με τετοια λαθη θα επηρεαζονται και οι ταχυτητες σας.Γιατι λογικα χανονται παρα πολλα πακετα στη διαδρομη τα οποια πρεπει να ξανασταλουν γεγονος που ριχνει τη μεση ταχυτητα.
> 
> Αν καποιος ειχε καποιο προγραμμα πχ DuMeter να βλεπαμε και οπτικα την κινηση οταν οι ταχυτητες σας ειναι χαμηλες.Συνηθως το εχω δει σε γραμμες ΟΤΕ με πολλα σφαλματα και το διαγραμμα που εδινε το DuMeter ηταν σαν πριονι γιατι σταματαγε στιγμιαια την κινηση,επεφτε κοντα στο μηδεν μεχρι να ξαναστειλει το πακετο ή να ξαναστειλει το ACK και μετα ξανανεβαινε στο φουλ για να ξαναπεσει υστερα απο λιγο και παλι απο την αρχη.




Ορίστε και τα στατιστικά μέσα απο το Du Meter Φαίνεται νομίζω κάποιες διακυμάνσεις

Και μερικά στατιστικά μέσα απο τον router



> Uptime:	2 days, 22:26:58
> Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10.580 / 0
> FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0 Αυτά είναι συνήθως για Interleaving  
> CRC Errors (Up/Down):	132 / 4.186
> HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.920 / 2.114

----------


## Sebu

> Ορίστε και τα στατιστικά μέσα απο το Du Meter Φαίνεται νομίζω κάποιες διακυμάνσεις
> 
> Και μερικά στατιστικά μέσα απο τον router


@miltiadis21: Σε ευχαριστω.Φαινεται απο το διαγραμμα οτι οντως σε καποια σημεια κανει βουτιες αποτομα προς τα κατω.Περιμενα καπως "χειροτερη" την απεικονιση αλλα ακομα και ετσι δειχνει οτι δεν ειναι μια ευθεια γραμμη καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια του κατεβασματος.

Πληροφοριακα ποσα αρχεια κατεβαζες εκεινη την ωρα και ποση χρονικη διαρκεια απεικονιζει το DuMeter???(Τωρα ειδα οτι προκειται για ενα αρχειο και αν διακρινω καλα το ονομα του ειναι απο τον ftp της 4νετ???).

Ελπιζω να διορθωσουν και το προβλημα στα errors μετα την μικροεπεμβαση που κανανε στην τηλεφωνια.

----------


## miltiadis21

> Πληροφοριακα ποσα αρχεια κατεβαζες εκεινη την ωρα και ποση χρονικη διαρκεια απεικονιζει το DuMeter???(Τωρα ειδα οτι προκειται για ενα αρχειο και αν διακρινω καλα το ονομα του ειναι απο τον ftp της 4νετ???).


Ναι είναι απο την ftp τής forthnet ένα αρχείο κατέβαζα αυτό και επίσης ανέβαζα και αρχείο. Η χρονική διάρκεια είναι απο τήν ώρα που ξεκίνησε το download μέχρι την συγκεκριμένη εκείνη στιγμή, κοντά στο δεκάλεπτο υπολόγιζε
Υ.Γ Μπορείς να κλικάρεις την εικόνα και να την δείς μεγαλύτερη :Wink:

----------


## yuk

> Περιμενα καπως "χειροτερη" την απεικονιση [..]


Kάτι τέτοιο;  :Laughing:   :Evil:

----------


## momo

Εγω παλι ενω εχεω τα ιδια πανω κατω errors με τους υπολιπους εχω τελεια οριζοντιοτιτα 



Ε καλα εχω και καποια spikes.....Απλα ειναι προς τα πανω  :Razz:   :Cool: 
Α και παιδια εχετε υποψη σας οτι οταν κατεβαζει full η γραμμη στελνει και με 50kb\s ack packets οποτε εαν ανεβαζετε full ενω κατεβαζετε η εστω με πανω απο 30κβ\σ (30+50=80) τοτε ποτε δεν θα περνεται οριζοντια γραμμη στο DU η γενικα μιας και λογο του TCP οι ασυμετρια χαλαει καπως την κατασταση

----------


## Sebu

> Kάτι τέτοιο;  
> 
> (XP SP2 από microsoft.com)


Ακριβως αυτο.Τετοια εχω δει πολλα, σε γραμμες με λαθη απο ΟΤΕ,αλλα μιλαμε για πολυ λιγοτερα λαθη απο τα δικα σας.

Και επισης αυτο που λεει ο momo ειναι σωστο.Αν εσεις εκεινη την ωρα εχετε πανω απο μια χ ταχυτητα ανεβασματος ρεζερβε τοτε με δεδομενο οτι θελει καποιο bandwidth για τα ACK πακετα θα παρουσιαζει αυξομειωσεις και σπασιματα το κατεβασμα.

Πιστευω οτι ειναι και απο τους βασικους λογους που η NetOne δινει 1mbit up.Εχει 2 τηλεφωνικες γραμμες οι οποιες για να δουλεψουν καλα και στην χειροτερη περιπτωση ταυτοχρονα θα πρεπει ενα σημαντικο μερος του upload να το τρωνε.Αν συγχρονως κατεβαζετε φουλ και θελει 30kb/s για τα ACK's τι θα μεινει???Δεν μπορουσε λοιπον να δινει μονο 512 γιατι θα ηταν πολυ στριμωγμενο.

Εκτος και αν χρησιμοποιουσε πολυ μεγαλη κωδικοποιηση στην τηλεφωνια για να την συμπιεζει και να της παιρνει λιγοτερο upload bandwidth.

Πιστευω οτι για το συνδυασμο των υπηρεσιων της το 1mbit up ειναι το λιγοτερο.

----------


## penetrator

Τότε οι άλλοι που δίνουν λιγότερο upload, τί να πούνε;  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## yuk

Mπορεί κάποιος συνάδελφος να επιβεβαιώσει αν σήμερα με τη βροχούλα σέρνεται το σύμπαν; Οι ταχύτητές μου είναι για κλάματα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Edit: Φτιάξανε πάλι, οπότε δεν ήταν δικό μου πρόβλημα...  :Thinking:

----------


## momo

Εγω δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με την ταχυτητα
28/05/2007 10:29:56
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 863.77Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 7.85Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link
Αν και δεν το εμπιστευομαι πολλη το ανο τεστ
 γενικα  κατεβασματα περιπου στο 1mb\s εχω

----------


## yuk

Προηγουμένως ήταν χάλια. 150ΚΒ/s download στη καλύτερη. Τώρα κατεβάζει φουλ πάλι.  :Thinking:

----------


## nxenos

ποιο ειναι το full δηλαδη?? εγω απο 220-450-500 βλεπω!Κιας κλειδωνει στα 10 κατι το ρουτερ!Κανανε κατι με τα errors που ειχαμε??Δεν νομιζω....α,απ'όλα τα sites και servers την ιδια ταχυτητα εχω!Απο ftp.ntua απο 250-440...
Μπας και εχω παρει ΤΕΛΛΑΣ και δεν το εχω καταλαβει?? :Razz:

----------


## BoGe

Ο παρακάτω server είναι "δυνατός"


http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/fre...337_000_en.exe

----------


## yuk

> ποιο ειναι το full δηλαδη?? εγω απο 220-450-500 βλεπω!Κιας κλειδωνει στα 10 κατι το ρουτερ!Κανανε κατι με τα errors που ειχαμε??Δεν νομιζω....α,απ'όλα τα sites και servers την ιδια ταχυτητα εχω!Απο ftp.ntua απο 250-440...
> Μπας και εχω παρει ΤΕΛΛΑΣ και δεν το εχω καταλαβει??


Σωστά...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Φουλ για την ποιότητα της γραμμής, εννοώ. Κατεβάζω από Apple με 950-1.030. Δε φαίνεται να έχει αλλάξει κάτι, αλλά για την ώρα είναι τέλεια. 
Έχω κάνει ερώτηση γι' αυτά τα προβλήματα στο φόρουμ της Net One. Ελπίζω να ενημερωθούμε για το τι γίνεται, γιατί νευράκια - τσαταλάκια βλέπω σε λίγο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

*EDIT:* Για όνομα... Βιάστηκα να μιλήσω...



ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/fedora...6-i386-DVD.iso

----------


## momo

Καλα εκανες YUK και εγω ηθελα να κανω παρομοιο ποστ σημερα στο Support .
Οχι τιποτα  αλλο αλλα περναει αργα αργα και ο μηνας που εχουμε για υπαναχωρηση και παρα το οτι ειναι καινουργια εταιρια τωρα αυτο το Bug στο firmware ειναι χαζο δεν υπαρχει περιπτοση να κατσω ενα χρονο με to UPNP ενεργο για να πιανω τα 10 και να μην με κλειδωνει το ρουτερ.
Σιγουρα κατι πρεπει να γινει και με τις ταχυτητες δεν μπορει καθε τοσο και λιγακη να εχουμε 200kb\s h 400kb\s 
800 h 700 ενταξει θα το καταλαβαινα αλλα να πεφτει κατω απο το μισο ειναι τραγικο

----------


## Sebu

> Τότε οι άλλοι που δίνουν λιγότερο upload, τί να πούνε;


Οι αλλοι ευτυχως για αυτους δεν δινουν 2 γραμμες VoiP τηλεφωνια.Για σκεψου να θες στην 10αρα, 30kb/s upload για τα ACKs,να θες γυρω στα 20kb/s και για τα 2 τηλεφωνα αν δουλευουν παραλληλα-ταυτοχρονα (ισως να λεω και λιγα) εισαι στα 50kb/s που λογικα θα σου εδινε λιγο πολυ με μια 512 upload.Αντε να μενανε και κατι ψιλα να τα κανεις τι???Θεωρητικα θα σου εδινε 64kb/s upload.Πρακτικα γυρω στο 80-85% αρα κοντα 50-55kb/s.Αρα αν τρως τα 50 θα μενανε και 5 γιατι???Για upload σε τορρεντς???Ενω τωρα εχεις καβατζα αλλα 30-35 περιπου (πιστευω να πιανετε πανω απο 80kb/s στο ανεβασμα με την 1mbit).




> Σωστά...  Φουλ για την ποιότητα της γραμμής, εννοώ. Κατεβάζω από Apple με 950-1.030. Δε φαίνεται να έχει αλλάξει κάτι, αλλά για την ώρα είναι τέλεια. 
> Έχω κάνει ερώτηση γι' αυτά τα προβλήματα στο φόρουμ της Net One. Ελπίζω να ενημερωθούμε για το τι γίνεται, γιατί νευράκια - τσαταλάκια βλέπω σε λίγο... 
> 
> *EDIT:* Για όνομα... Βιάστηκα να μιλήσω...
> 
> ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/fedora...6-i386-DVD.iso


Φιλε yuk εχεις δοκιμασει με ταυτοχρονα πολλα downloads να δεις συμπεριφορα γραμμης???

Αν δλδ βαλεις ταυτοχρονα απο ftp 4net,ftp ntua,microsoft και nvidia πως θα τα πας???

Γενικα πιστευω πως τετοιες γραμμες ειναι δυσκολο να παιζουν στο φουλ με κατεβασμα απο 1 πηγη καθως ειναι λιγοι οι σερβερ που θα μπορουν να δωσουν αυτο το bandwidth σε ενα προορισμο μονο.

Επισης εχετε δοκιμασει να περιορισετε λιγο το TCP/IP Receive Window??Ωστε να βρειτε τη χρυση τομη αναμεσα σε πινγκς,ταχυτητα,σφαλματα??
Συνηθως με μεγαλο RWIN επειδη ερχονται μεγαλα σε μεγεθος πακετα αν υπαρχει λαθος θα πρεπει να ξαναπερασει ολο το μεγαλο πακετο δειχνοντας αυτην την πτωση στο διαγραμμα του DuMeter.Αντιθετα αν τα πακετα ηταν πιο μικρα θα επρεπε να επαναληφθει μικροτερη πληροφορια.

Το προβλημα (για αυτο και μιλησα για χρυση τομη) ειναι να μην το παρακανεις γιατι τοτε θα ματσακωνιασεις τη συνδεση και δεν θα πιανεις τα 10mbit.Επισης με μικρο RWIN επηρεαζονται τα πινγκς προς τα κατω.Αν δλδ ξεπερασετε το "χρυσο" οριο θα εχετε timeouts και ψηλα πινγκς.

Η χρυση τομη διαφερει απο χρηστη σε χρηστη και απο isp σε isp.Στο παρελθον το εχω δοκιμασει σε γραμμες με προβλημα (και στη δικια μου) και τουλαχιστον περιορισα σημαντικα τα λαθη χαραμιζοντας ελαχιστο απο το download bandwidth.

Αντι δλδ να πιανω φουλ 84kb/s αλλα με πριονι διαγραμμα,επιανα 75-78 αλλα καρφωτο.Overall η διαφορα ηταν μολις 2-4kb/s που δεν την θεωρω κατι σημαντικο για μια always on 768/192 ιδιως απο τη στιγμη που τα λαθη περιοριστηκαν κατω απο το 1%(πριν επαιζαν στο 3-4%).

----------


## yuk

Πολλά downloads μαζί, ε;  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 



(apple, microsoft, ntua, mirrors.kernel.org)

sebu, θα κοιτάξω και γενικά τις ρυθμίσεις, αν και δεν μ' αρέσει να τα πολυπειράζω αυτά... Ευχαριστώ για άλλο ένα σπουδαίο ποστ.  :One thumb up:

----------


## karavagos

> Το προβλημα (για αυτο και μιλησα για χρυση τομη) ειναι να μην το παρακανεις γιατι τοτε θα ματσακωνιασεις τη συνδεση και δεν θα πιανεις τα 10mbit.*Επισης με μικρο RWIN επηρεαζονται τα πινγκς προς τα κατω*.Αν δλδ ξεπερασετε το "χρυσο" οριο θα εχετε timeouts και ψηλα πινγκς.


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## momo

Αυτη την στιγμη η Κατασταση ειναι τραγικη 
Ειπα να παιξω ενα game σε ελληνικο σερβερ που παντα εχω πινκ κοντα στο 10 
Και τωρα ειδα  80 και ετσι ειπα να κανω ενα τεστακι 
28/05/2007 13:10:36
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 846.63Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 1.89Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Απο εξωτερικο η κατασταση ειναι καλητερη δηλαδη βλεπω 700 κβ\σ αλλα με τρελα ανεβοκατεβασματα.
Κατι πρεπει να γινει δεν γινεται καθε μεσημερι μεχρι της 6 το απογευμα να εχουμε αυτα τα αθλια νουμερα .

PS: Ακυρο και απο εξωτερικο τα ιδια μαυρα χαλια αργο Surf downloads και γενικα οτι απαιτει BW σερνεται

----------


## nxenos

> Ο παρακάτω server είναι "δυνατός"
> 
> 
> http://download.zonelabs.com/bin/fre...337_000_en.exe


Εχεις δικιο!Οντως επιασα μεχρι 1,10mb,αλλα τι να το κανω που απο κει που με ενδιαφερει πιανω μονο 400-500?Και ειναι και απο τα πιο πολλα διμοφιλη sites!Δηλαδη το ntua δηλαδη δεν εχει ταχυτατους servers??Αποκλειεται να μην μπορει να μου δωσει 1,10mb!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Εχεις δικιο!Οντως επιασα μεχρι 1,10mb,


Ε τότε δεν είναι πρόβλημα της γραμμής σου  :Wink:  .




> αλλα τι να το κανω που απο κει που με ενδιαφερει πιανω μονο 400-500?Και ειναι και απο τα πιο πολλα διμοφιλη sites!Δηλαδη το ntua δηλαδη δεν εχει ταχυτατους servers??Αποκλειεται να μην μπορει να μου δωσει 1,10mb!


Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κατεβάσεις 2-3 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα απο ΕΜΠ ?

----------


## Sebu

> 


Κατεβασε το TCPOptimizer.Πηγαινε στην καρτελα BDP.

Βαζεις το bandwidth της γραμμης σου πχ 10mbit,το μεσο πινγκ που εχεις απο διαφορους προορισμους και σου βρισκει το θεωρητικα βελτιστο RWIN πατωντας το calculate.

Βλεπετε στα screenshot οτι οσο μικραινω ή μεγαλωνω το μεσο πινγκ τοσο αλλαζει προς τα κατω ή προς τα πανω το θεωρητικα βελτιστο RWIN.

Αρα αντιστροφως αναλογα αν δεχτουμε σαν δεδομενο το πινγκ τοτε οσο αυξανω το RWIN μπορω να παω λιγο πιο μακρια στο πινγκ ενω οσο το μικραινω ενδεχομενα να μην μπορω να "δω" πιο μακρινους προορισμους.

*Edit: Οταν ελεγα προς τα κατω εννοουσα οχι οτι μικραινουν τα πινγκς αλλα οτι δεν θα μπορεις να κανεις,οτι θα χειροτερευουν aka ψηλα πινγκς.Μαλλον δεν το διατυπωσα σωστα και δημιουργηθηκε παρανοηση.*

Χαρακτηριστικο παραδειγμα το χχχ.unimelb.edu.au

Αν βαλω πολυ χαμηλα το δικο μου RWIN σε γραμμη 768/192 με σφαλματα (στο 19200 περιπου) τοτε ενω το download σταθεροποιειται στα 78-80kb/s σε μια πολυ ομορφη ευθεια γραμμη χωρις σπασιματα, το μεσο πινγκ αντιστοιχει πχ 150-200 ms. Το ανωτερω πανεπιστημιο με εδρα την Αυστραλια θελει στη γραμμη μου 400-440ms πινγκ.Τις περισσοτερες φορες μου εβγαζε timeout ή host unreachable.

Μολις ανεβαζα το delay aka το μεσο πινγκ στα 300ms,με δεδομενη την 768/192 γραμμη, στον υπολογισμο ανεβαινε το RWIN στα 28.800 περιπου και  "επιανα" κανονικα στο πιγνκ το πανεπιστημιο.Το προβλημα ηταν οτι με αυτο το RWIN το download δεν ηταν πλεον μια ευθεια γραμμη αλλα επαιζε μεταξυ 70-85kb/s με μεση ταχυτητα 1-2kb/s χαμηλοτερη απο το μεσο ορο που μου εδινε με RWIN 19.200.

Για αυτο μιλησα για χρυση τομη που διαφερει απο χρηστη σε χρηστη,απο συστημα σε συστημα και απο isp σε isp.

Το θεμα ειναι να πετυχεις download/upload χωρις σπασιματα και πολλα σκαμπανεβασματα λογω σφαλματων και επαναποστολης πακετων ή ACKs χωρις ομως να σκοτωσεις τα πινγκς σου.

Ιδιως για μενα που δεν ειμαι on line gamer το πινγκ με νοιαζει κυριως για το browsing και για κανενα αλλο λογο.Αρα εχω την πολυτελεια να παιξω ή να θυσιασω λιγα ms προς χαρη της "σταθεροποιησης" - "ομαλοποιησης" της ταχυτητας.

Αν το adslgr θα φορτωσει στα 180ms οπως κανει στις ωρες μη αιχμης ή στα 250ms οπως κανει τις ωρες αιχμης προσωπικα δεν μου κανει και τοσο μεγαλη εντυπωση γιατι μιλαμε απλα για browsing.70 ms διαφορα ομως αν ημουν on line gamer σιγουρα θα με ενοιαζε.

Για αυτο ανεφερα τη χρυση τομη γιατι οι αναγκες μας διαφερουν.

----------


## nxenos

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να κατεβάσεις 2-3 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα απο ΕΜΠ ?[/quote]

Απο ntua κατεβαζω 2αρχεια 126mb το καθε ενα,και στα δυο οι τιμες ειναι απο 340 το ενα ,και 400-500 το αλλο....
μαλλον καλα ειναι τοτε ε?

----------


## Sebu

> Απο ntua κατεβαζω 2αρχεια 126mb το καθε ενα,και στα δυο οι τιμες ειναι απο 340 το ενα ,και 400-500 το αλλο....
> μαλλον καλα ειναι τοτε ε?


Ναι μην ανησυχεις.Το θεμα ειναι τα 10 αν μπορεις να τα πιασεις στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της μερας και με συνδυασμο αρχειων.

Αν οπως τωρα μπορεις και κατεβαζεις 2-3 αρχεια απο καλους σερβερς και παιζεις στα 750-900kb/s τοτε πιστευω οτι εισαι μια χαρα.

Σου μενουν και αλλα 100-200 kb/s για ταυτοχρονο browsing και τηλεφωνια  :Razz: 

Εεε μην ειμαστε και πλεονεκτες  :Wink:

----------


## limf(x)

Και γω νομίζω φίλε nxenos οτι εισαι καλα :Wink: .Οχι πως δεν υπάρχουν καποια περιθώρια βελτιωσης.. :Razz:  επειδη θέλουμε πάντα το καλύτερο βεβαίως-βεβαίως :Smile:

----------


## nxenos

Συγνωμη ρε παιδια αλλα μαλλον ειμαι ηλιθιος και δεν καταλαβαινω κατι....
Δηλαδη στην forthnet η στην on ας πουμε,γιατι απο τα πιοπολλα sites κατεβαζει ο κοσμος με το full της γραμμης του δηλ??800-900-1,10?
Αυτο εννοω εγω.....
παρτε και ενα τεστακι..


Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 864.90Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 3.29Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

οχι οτι δεινω βαση σε αυτα τα τεστ(και απο τα αλλα sites με speedtests,πανω κατω τα ιδια μου δινουν)...απο speedtest.de ειδικα....πανω απο 800kbps δεν μου εχει δωσει!

----------


## nxenos

αυτο δε,ειναι απο το speedtest.net!Και ειναι και απο server της Αθηνας!

----------


## Sebu

Καταλαβαινω την "αγωνια" σου.Θα ηθελες απο μια πηγη οπως ολοι μας να κατεβαζεις με το μεγιστο θεωρητικο.

Αυτο μπορει να μην συμβαινει αλλα τουλαχιστον οπως βλεπεις αν αρχισεις πολλα downloads και συνεπως ανοιξεις πολλα connections η συνδεση σου εκτοξευεται στα ορια της.

Εχεις δοκιμασει να χρησιμοποιησεις ενα σοβαρο download manager τυπου Flashget???

Αν κατεβαζεις μεσω ΙΕ,Firefox,Opera etc οι browser δεν καταφερνουν να ανοιξουν πολλα connections ταυτοχρονα για ενα download απο μια πηγη.

Κατι που ενας download manager μπορει να κανει.

Γνωμη μου ειναι να δοκιμασεις το Flashget ή οποιο αλλο σου αρεσει,να το βαλεις να ανοιγει αρκετα connections ή να σπαει το dowload σε πολλα segments ωστε να κατεβαινει στο οριο της γραμμης.

Ειναι αλλο πραγμα να κατεβασεις ενα αρχειο απο μια πηγη και αλλο να το "σπασει" ο download manager σε 3-4 κομματια ανοιγοντας τα αντιστοιχα connections.Θα ειναι σαν να συνδεεται και να κατεβαζει 4 διαφορετικα κομματια οποτε θα τερματισει τη συνδεση σου.

Γνωμη μου αν δεν σου κανει κοπο και δεν το εχεις δοκιμασει ηδη ειναι να χρησιμοποιησεις εναν download manager και να μας πεις αποτελεσματα.

Και για αυτο και τα speedtest που μας δινει αποτελεσματα δεν ειναι αντιπροσωπευτικα.Οπως ολα τους αλλωστε τρεχουν για ελαχιστα δευτερολεπτα, με μια συνδεση με την πηγη και εσυ περιμενεις να δεις αποτελεσματα.Δυσκολο.

----------


## nxenos

Ευχαριστω,αν και δεν ειμαι heavy user η p2pρακιας,θα δοκιμασω να βαλω καποιον download manager.Εμενα απλα με ενδιεφερε οταν θελω να καεβασω κατι,απο κει που θελω,να κατεβαινει με το μεγιστο της γραμμης!

----------


## nxenos

Ωραιααα,το κατεβασααα!Και πως δουλευει τωρα αυτο το πραμα??
Μπαινω σε ενα site,θελωνα κατεβασω κατι,αλλα κατεβαινει με firefox.Πως διαολο το μεταφερουμε στο flashget??Συγνωμη που ρωταω αλλα δεν ειχα ασχοληθει ποτε με download managers!
Και sorry αν ειμαι λιγο off topic!

----------


## Sebu

> Ευχαριστω,αν και δεν ειμαι heavy user η p2pρακιας,θα δοκιμασω να βαλω καποιον download manager.*Εμενα απλα με ενδιεφερε οταν θελω να καεβασω κατι,απο κει που θελω,να κατεβαινει με το μεγιστο της γραμμης!*


Σε αυτο ακριβως θα σε βοηθησει κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ενας καλος download manager.




> Ωραιααα,το κατεβασααα!Και πως δουλευει τωρα αυτο το πραμα??
> Μπαινω σε ενα site,θελωνα κατεβασω κατι,αλλα κατεβαινει με firefox.Πως διαολο το μεταφερουμε στο flashget??Συγνωμη που ρωταω αλλα δεν ειχα ασχοληθει ποτε με download managers!
> Και sorry αν ειμαι λιγο off topic!


Συνηθως επιλεγεις με Ctrl+C το λινκ απο το address bar του browser και μετα λες στο FlashGet να ξεκινησει ενα νεο download.Αν δεν παρει μονο του την διευθυνση αυτοματα την κανεις Paste εσυ.

Στα options θα του ρυθμισεις ποσα connections να ανοιγει κτλ.

----------


## Dimitris

> Ωραιααα,το κατεβασααα!Και πως δουλευει τωρα αυτο το πραμα??
> Μπαινω σε ενα site,θελωνα κατεβασω κατι,αλλα κατεβαινει με firefox.Πως διαολο το μεταφερουμε στο flashget??Συγνωμη που ρωταω αλλα δεν ειχα ασχοληθει ποτε με download managers!
> Και sorry αν ειμαι λιγο off topic!


Βάλε το FlashGot extension για το Firefox  :Wink: 

http://flashgot.net/

----------


## yuk

Έφτιαξε πάλι η ταχύτητα. 1ΜΒ σταθερά πιάνω και το διάγραμμα είναι σχεδόν ολόισιο.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Αυτό είναι το κουφό. Οι γραμμές μας δεν είναι προβληματικές πάντα. Κάτι τους δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. Δε γίνεται τις περισσότερες φορές να πιάνω 1ΜΒ+ μέ ένα αρχείο και άλλες φορές με πολλά, 400ΚΒ!  :Evil: 
Στη δικιά μου όταν είχαν έρθει οι τεχνικοί είχαν μετρήσει το attenuation στα 14 και τώρα έχει φτάσει 24. Τι γίνεται ρε γμτ;  :Mad:

----------


## limf(x)

Nxenos τα τηλεφωνά σου λειτουργούν κανονικά?

----------


## nxenos

οχι ακομα,η γραμμη της netone(211-220χχχ)παιζει αψογα!Και σε αστικα-υπεραστικα.Το νουμερο του ΟΤΕ οχι ακομα!Για να δουμε απο αυριο....

----------


## limf(x)

> Το νουμερο του ΟΤΕ οχι ακομα!Για να δουμε απο αυριο....


Α ρε ΟΤΕ μας έχεις φάει την ζωή :Razz:  να σε ξεφορτωθούμε θέλουμε και ακόμα δημιουργείς προβλήματα :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Sebu

Μια ερωτηση για τους ενεργοποιημενους:

Το ραντεβου με τους τεχνικους το καθοριζετε εσεις ή αυτοι??

Για οσους εργαζονται παιζει να γινει το ραντεβου Σαββατο πρωι ή πολυ αργα το απογευμα???

Γιατι θεωρητικα πρεπει να εισαι εκει για να βρουν απο το διαμερισμα τη γραμμη σου μεχρι τον κατανεμητη και μετα να κανουν τις μετρησεις να σου δειξουν οτι ολα ειναι καλα και μετα να φυγουν σωστα???

----------


## nxenos

εγω να σου πω την αληθεια δεν καταλαβα πως παιχτηκε ολη η φαση!Δηλ,εμενα απο την Πεμπτη που ημουνα σε αναμονη,για καποια φαση το τηλ του ΟΤΕ ηταν νεκρο.Οποτε το απογευμα με πηραν απο netone και μου ειπαν πως ο ΟΤΕ τους παρεδωσε την φορητοτητα(η κατι τετοιο τελος παντων,δεν καταλαβα),χωρις να τους ενημερωσει και πως επρεπε να μου παραδωσουν τον εξοπλισμο αναγκαστικα για να μην μεινω χωρις τηλ,οποτε και τον εφερε τεχνικος και οχι courrier!Βασικα τον αφησε και εφυγε.Δενα ειχε μαζι του τιποτα.Ε,το σαββατο μου ενεργοποιησανε τον λογ/μο,αλλα το τηλ του ΟΤΕ εξακολουθει να ειναι νεκρο.

----------


## Axilleass

Να μαι και εγω στο club...!!

Θελω να σας ρωτήσω αν προσπάθησε κανεις να ανοίξει πόρτες (και αν το κατάφερε ! )
Εκανα επανειλημμένες προσπάθειες αλλά ενω φαίνονται ολα εντάξει σχετικά με την διαδικασία, τα διαγνωστικά των διαφόρων μουλαριών και λοιπών ημίαιμων  :Smile:  , μTorrent κλπ τις βρίσκουν κλειστες ! 

Τα προκαθορισμένα σεταρίσματα που έχει ο ρούτερ για παιχνίδια και εφαρμογές δουλεύουν μια χαρά (και μια χαρά δουλεψε το μTorrent με την θύρα του Doom3  :Smile:    ).

Τι χαμπάρια επί του θέματος ???

----------


## sierra

Απενεργοποιησε το δικο του firewall.

----------


## Sebu

Οταν λες το δικο του firewall ποιο εννοεις??

Του ρουτερ???Μα ο σκοπος ειναι το firewall του ρουτερ να ειναι ενεργοποιημενο για να μην ειναι ξεφραγο αμπελι και να ανοιγουν οι χρηστες τις πορτες.

Αληθεια απο τους ενεργοποιημενους (αν και λιγοι) οι πρωτοι πρωτοι (momo,miltiadis,nxenos,yuk και συγγνωμη αν ξεχναω κανεναν) εχετε δοκιμασει να ανοιξετε πορτες για p2p,τορρεντς,μουλαρια,dc++,ftp, και οτιδηποτε αλλο θελετε???

Αν οχι σας ειναι ευκολο καποιος να το τσεκαρει??Απο οσο ξερω τοσο το μτορρεντ οσο και το μουλαρι σου δειχνουν αν το ΝΑΤ σε κοβει ή ειναι σωστα ρυθμισμενες οι πορτες.

Ευχαριστω!!!!

Καλοριζικος Axilleass

----------


## akaloith

1)τι? για να ανοιξεις πορτα πρεπει να κλεισεις το firewall του?
2)τι κανει το upnp? πρεπει να ειναι on off? απ οτι καταλαβα αμα ειναι off δε συγχρονιζει σωστα το ρουτερ. Αμα το εχω on γινεται κατι κακο? Εχει καμια παρενεργεια?

----------


## yuk

Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το άνοιγμα τον πορτών. Άσε που πολλές εφαρμογές δουλεύουν με UPnP και δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα.  :Wink:

----------


## akaloith

επειδη απ οτι καταλαβα καποιος ξυνιζοταν που θα επρεπε να εχει το upnp ανοιχτο μονο και μονο για να συγχρονισει σωστα. συμβαινει κατι κακο οταν το εχεις ανοιχτο?
τελικα τι ακριβως κανει το upnp?

----------


## yuk

Aν είναι ενεργοποιημένο δεν έχεις τον απόλυτο έλεγχο των εφαρμογών που συνδέονται στο Internet. Γενικά καλό θα είναι να είναι απενεργοποιημένο για να αποφεύγεις συνδέσεις κακόβουλων εφαρμογών.

----------


## akaloith

και αν ειναι ανοιχτο τι προσφερει?

----------


## yuk

Πολλά...  :What..?:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Plug_and_Play

----------


## sdikr

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...highlight=upnp

----------


## Sebu

Αν το απενεργοποιησουμε μονιμα απο τα Windows XP (νομιζω ειχε αναφερθει παλιοτερα αντιστοιχη μικρη εφαρμογουλα) αλλα ειναι ανοικτο στο ρουτερ υπαρχει προβλημα???

Απο την αποψη οτι θα ειναι τελειως off στο λειτουργικο αρα πως θα γινονται οι upnp συνδεσεις με το ρουτερ???

----------


## sdikr

> Αν το απενεργοποιησουμε μονιμα απο τα Windows XP (νομιζω ειχε αναφερθει παλιοτερα αντιστοιχη μικρη εφαρμογουλα) αλλα ειναι ανοικτο στο ρουτερ υπαρχει προβλημα???
> 
> Απο την αποψη οτι θα ειναι τελειως off στο λειτουργικο αρα πως θα γινονται οι upnp συνδεσεις με το ρουτερ???


το κάνουν οι εφαρμογές,

----------


## akaloith

παραδειγμα προγραμματων που χρησιμοποιουν το upnp?
Επισης τι ακριβως κανει, πχ καταλαβα οτι μπορει να ανοιξει πορτες που χρειαζεται καποιο προγραμμα αυτοματα.
κατι αλλο?

----------


## Axilleass

> Απενεργοποιησε το δικο του firewall.


Το δοκίμασα αλλα το αποτέλεσμα ειναι το ιδιο...





> Αν οχι σας ειναι ευκολο καποιος να το τσεκαρει??Απο οσο ξερω τοσο το μτορρεντ οσο και το μουλαρι σου δειχνουν αν το ΝΑΤ σε κοβει ή ειναι σωστα ρυθμισμενες οι πορτες.
> 
> Καλοριζικος Axilleass


 
Ευχαριστώ Sedu !

το μtorrent δεν "πρασινιζε" και το emule συνδεόταν με χαμηλό id. Οταν έκανα έλεγχο στις πόρτες μεσα απο τα εν λόγω προγραμματα, σε κάθε περίπτωση έδειχναν κλειστές...

Ολα εντάξει όταν επέλεξα κάποιες απο τις ηδη ρυθμισμένες θύρες (για άλλες εφαρμογές σε  ορισμένες περιπτώσεις...)






> Δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με το άνοιγμα τον πορτών. Άσε που πολλές εφαρμογές δουλεύουν με UPnP και δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις τίποτα.


Yuk σε εμένα τουλαχιστον υπάρχει προβλημα... Ισως κάποια δυσλειτουργία του ρούτερ μου ή ακόμα ίσως κατι δεν κάνω κάτι σωστά εγω.  
Οι εφαρμογές όντως δουλέυουν αλλα δέιχνουν πρόβλημα Firewall / NAT.  Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς  :Smile:  ) υπάρχουν sites με αρκετά αυστηρή ..νομοθεσία για τέτοιες συμπεριφορές...!

Για αυτό και η αρχική μου ερώτηση είναι -και παραμένει !  :Smile:  - αν κάποιος έχει ανοίξει επιτυχώς πόρτες.




Υ.Γ.  upnp ενεργοποιημένο  , δεν δοκίμασα να κάνω restart τον router.

----------


## sdikr

> παραδειγμα προγραμματων που χρησιμοποιουν το upnp?
> Επισης τι ακριβως κανει, πχ καταλαβα οτι μπορει να ανοιξει πορτες που χρειαζεται καποιο προγραμμα αυτοματα.
> κατι αλλο?


πχ  emule,  azureus  (αρεκτά αλλά p2p),  msn messanger

Ναι κάνει ακριβώς αυτό ανοιγεί πόρτες αυτόματα

----------


## yuk

@Axilleass: Eγώ έχω ανοίξει. 
Την έχεις ανοίξει και στο firewall του λειτουργικού σου;

----------


## Axilleass

> @Axilleass: Eγώ έχω ανοίξει. 
> Την έχεις ανοίξει και στο firewall του λειτουργικού σου;


Αχα ! Ενδιαφέρον αυτό...  θέλει ψάξιμο οπότε... 

firewall λειτουργικού =OFF !  (μέχρι πρότεινος το firewall του zyxel μας προστάτευε μια χαρά απο ..αδιακριτα βλέμματα -και ενέργειες). Επειτα γιατι δουλεύει πχ το μtorrent με την προσεταρισμένη πόρτα του Doom χωρίς να κάνω καμια άλλη ενέργεια... Αρα αυτές που ορίζω εγω για κάποιον λόγο ναι μεν τις εμφανίζει ως επιλεγμένες αλλα δεν τις λαμβάνει υπόψιν του...

Λες να κάνει τίποτα κόλπα ο ρούτερ μου ??

----------


## miltiadis21

> Αχα ! Ενδιαφέρον αυτό...  θέλει ψάξιμο οπότε... 
> 
> firewall λειτουργικού =OFF !  (μέχρι πρότεινος το firewall του zyxel μας προστάτευε μια χαρά απο ..αδιακριτα βλέμματα -και ενέργειες). Επειτα γιατι δουλεύει πχ το μtorrent με την προσεταρισμένη πόρτα του Doom χωρίς να κάνω καμια άλλη ενέργεια... Αρα αυτές που ορίζω εγω για κάποιον λόγο ναι μεν τις εμφανίζει ως επιλεγμένες αλλα δεν τις λαμβάνει υπόψιν του...
> 
> Λες να κάνει τίποτα κόλπα ο ρούτερ μου ??


Ο ρουτερ δέν σου κάνει κανένα κόλπο ότι του πείς να το ανοίξει το ανοίγει και αμέσως χωρίς restart.Ας γίνει κατανοητό αυτό.Στο λειτουργικο σου κάτι παίζει π.χ εγώ είχα απεγκαταστήσει ένα firewall πρίν έξι μήνες και το λειτουργικό μου είχε κρατήσει τα settings του και μου δημιουργούσε προβλήματα σε κάποιες εφαρμογές που δέν τις είχα σεττάρει στο firewall τοτε...όσο απίθανο και να σου φαίνεται αυτό είναι 
Επίσης όσοι απο εσάς δέν χρησιμοποιείται το wireless κοιτάξτε να το κλείσετε ή να του βάλεται κωδικό...

----------


## Axilleass

> Ο ρουτερ δέν σου κάνει κανένα κόλπο ότι του πείς να το ανοίξει το ανοίγει και αμέσως χωρίς restart.Ας γίνει κατανοητό αυτό.Στο λειτουργικο σου κάτι παίζει π.χ εγώ είχα απεγκαταστήσει ένα firewall πρίν έξι μήνες και το λειτουργικό μου είχε κρατήσει τα settings του και μου δημιουργούσε προβλήματα σε κάποιες εφαρμογές που δέν τις είχα σεττάρει στο firewall τοτε...όσο απίθανο και να σου φαίνεται αυτό είναι 
> Επίσης όσοι απο εσάς δέν χρησιμοποιείται το wireless κοιτάξτε να το κλείσετε ή να του βάλεται κωδικό...


Μιλτιάδη αυτην την περίπτωση που αναφέρεις την γνωρίζω... Το μονο firewall που υπήρξε σε αυτη την εγκατάσταση των windows ειναι αυτο των vista και το οποίο εξ αρχής απενεργοποίησα. 

Αλλωστε αν συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο θα είχα προβλημα και στις πόρτες που έχει προσεταρισμένες για άνοιγμα ο ρούτερ (πράγμα που δεν συμβαίνει) και όχι μόνο σε αυτες που ανοίγω εγω.




> "Ας γίνει κατανοητό αυτό"


Εγω πάλι για διάφορους ευνόητους λόγους προτιμώ να αποφέυγω τόσο απόλυτες θέσεις και ορισμούς...

----------


## miltiadis21

Πάντως η μόνη λύση που σου μένει είναι να δοκιμάσεις το ρουτερ σε άλλο pc ή σε άλλο λειτουργικό για να βεβαιωθείς 100% τη δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα και να πράξεις αναλόγως αλλιώς σε βλέπω να παιδεύεσαι.Επίσης μιλάω για το θέμα του port forwading 



> Εγω πάλι για διάφορους ευνόητους λόγους προτιμώ να αποφέυγω τόσο απόλυτες θέσεις και ορισμούς...


Ουδέν σχόλιο περί τούτου  :Razz:

----------


## limf(x)

Axilleass εσυ από ταχύτητες πως πας?Τα τηλέφωνά σου είναι οκ?

----------


## Axilleass

> Πάντως η μόνη λύση που σου μένει είναι να δοκιμάσεις το ρουτερ σε άλλο pc ή σε άλλο λειτουργικό για να βεβαιωθείς 100% τη δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα και να πράξεις αναλόγως αλλιώς σε βλέπω να παιδεύεσαι.Επίσης μιλάω για το θέμα του port forwading


Τα pc στο δικτυο ειναι δυο οποτε θα γίνουν οι δοκιμές ! Νεοτερα το απογεμα...

----------


## nxenos

Σε εμενα παλι το προβλημα παραμενει.Το ειχα αναφερει στο subforum/support της netone.Μαλλον ομως δεν φταιει η Netone γιαυτο.Απλα με παραξενευει γιατι με την παλια μου συνδεση μεσω ΑΡΥΣ και το παλιο μου ρουτερ δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα.
Δηλ,οταν μπαινει σε κατασταση "sleep mode" και το ξανανοιγω,δεν "βγαινω προς τα εξω"!
στο "network map" των vista,μου δειχνει πως δεν εχω internet και ειμαι σε "access:local only"
Ενω στο ρουτερ ειναι ολα πρασινα.Που σημαινει πως εχω ΚΑΙ internet ΚΑΙ dsl και γενικα υπαρχει προσβαση προς τα εξω!Τωρα καπως το σκαλιζω,χωρις να ξερω τι κανω και φενεται να ξεκολλαει και να μπαινει κανονικα!

----------


## Axilleass

> Axilleass εσυ από ταχύτητες πως πας?Τα τηλέφωνά σου είναι οκ?


Κοίτα.. να πω καταρχην οτι ενεργοποιήθηκα το Σάββατο οπότε ή εμπειρία μου ειναι συζητήσιμη...  Το καλό ειναι οτι έχει ενεργοποιηθεί παράλληλα και ένα φίλος σε άλλη περιοχη και έτσι κάνουμε δίαφορες δοκιμές και συγκρίσεις. 

Εκτος απο την Κυριακή το βράδυ, οπου σίγουρα καποιο πρόβλημα υπήρξε ή στην Netone ή  γενικότερα στο internet και έιχαμε μαυρα χάλια, οι ταχύτητες κρίνονται  πολυ καλες. -κατα την γνώμη μου παντα-  απο δυνατό σερβερ  κατεβάβει άνετα με  1- 1,05 ΜΒ/sec ,  στα διάφορα τεστ πχ speedtest.net με διαφορους σερβερς της Ευρώπης παει απο 8200 - 8700 kbps με ping 55-65 (με παραλληλες δοκιμες την ιδια ώρα σε Οτενετ το ping ήταν διπλάσιο 110-120) 

Τα τηλεφωνα αρκετά καλά , γρήγορα στην κλήση, δεν υπάρχει παραμόρφωση της φωνής όπως ακουμε για την τηλεφωνιά άλλων IPS. Υπάρχει μια μικρή ανομοιομορφία όμως στην ποιότητα των κλισεων -προφανως σχετικά με το που καλέις. Γενικά τίποτε το ενοχλητικό, τίποτα που να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, απλά κατί το κατα 5-10% διαφορετικό απο αυτο που είχαμε συνηθίσει με την pstn του οτε.

Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα το έχει η pstn του οτε όταν την περάσεις μεσα απο τον ρούτερ. Εχει τις περισσότερες φορες ένα ελαφρύ echo και δεν λειτουργεί ή αναγνωριση κλίσεων. Αυτα ειναι προβλήματα του ρουτερ, δεν ξερω αν φτιαχτουν με κάποιο καλύτερο σετάρισμα (ανέφερα τα ως άνω προβληματα αλλα δεν έχω παρει ακομα απάντηση...)

Γενικα ολα πολύ καλα, και μάλιστα για ένα νέο δίκτυο που σιγουρα σηκώνει πολλές βελτιώσεις

----------


## Axilleass

> Σε εμενα παλι το προβλημα παραμενει.Το ειχα αναφερει στο subforum/support της netone.Μαλλον ομως δεν φταιει η Netone γιαυτο.Απλα με παραξενευει γιατι με την παλια μου συνδεση μεσω ΑΡΥΣ και το παλιο μου ρουτερ δεν ειχα τετοιο προβλημα.
> Δηλ,οταν μπαινει σε κατασταση "sleep mode" και το ξανανοιγω,δεν "βγαινω προς τα εξω"!
> στο "network map" των vista,μου δειχνει πως δεν εχω internet και ειμαι σε "access:local only"
> Ενω στο ρουτερ ειναι ολα πρασινα.Που σημαινει πως εχω ΚΑΙ internet ΚΑΙ dsl και γενικα υπαρχει προσβαση προς τα εξω!Τωρα καπως το σκαλιζω,χωρις να ξερω τι κανω και φενεται να ξεκολλαει και να μπαινει κανονικα!


nexos εχεις ορίσει εσύ δ/νσεις στο tcp/ip  ή τις έχεις στο αυτοματο ?? έβαλες τις dns της netone ??

----------


## kle500

> Το κυριότερο πρόβλημα το έχει η pstn του οτε όταν την περάσεις μεσα απο τον ρούτερ. Εχει τις περισσότερες φορες ένα ελαφρύ echo και δεν λειτουργεί ή αναγνωριση κλίσεων.


Ενώ από το 211-χχχχχ δεν έχεις φαινόμενο echo?
Υποτίθεται πως το θέμα echo φτιάχτηκε, ή κάνω λάθος?
Το θέμα Echo, Lag στο τηλέφωνο είναι αυτή τη στιγμή το μεγαλύτερό μου πρόβλημα στην επιλογή της NetOne.

Φιλικά.

----------


## Axilleass

> Γενικα ολα πολύ καλα, και μάλιστα για ένα νέο δίκτυο που σιγουρα σηκώνει πολλές βελτιώσεις


Θέλω να συμπληρώσω ακόμα οτι η netone εχει καταφέρει να δημιουργήσει τόσο καλές εντυπώσεις με την συμπεριφορά της που δεν σου πάει να την κατηγορήσεις ευκολα και ειδικότερα για μικροπροβλήματα.

Σημ. Η γραμμή μου φάνηκε ελεύθερη την Δευτέρα το μεσημέρι και την Παρασκευή το απόγευμα είχε ενεργοποιηθει !  Τους πηρα τηλ. και τους ζητησα να μεσολαβήσουν στην courier προκειμένου να παραλάβω τον εξοπλισμό το Σάββατο αντι της Τρίτης που είχε αρχικα προγραμματιστεί. Το Σάββατο το πρωϊ μου έκαναν τουλαχιστον 5 τηλέφωνα -και πιστευω αλλα τόσα στην courier που ήδη τον είχε στα χέρια της - με το επιτυχές αποτέλεσμα στις 11-11,30 το πρωϊ της ίδιας ημέρας να παραλάβω τον ρούτερ.
Η λέξη "συγχαρητήρια" είναι πραγματικά λίγη, ελπίζω να τους πανε όλα καλα και να συνεχίσουν ετσι.

----------


## Axilleass

> Ενώ από το 211-χχχχχ δεν έχεις φαινόμενο echo?
> Υποτίθεται πως το θέμα echo φτιάχτηκε, ή κάνω λάθος?
> Το θέμα Echo, Lag στο τηλέφωνο είναι αυτή τη στιγμή το μεγαλύτερό μου πρόβλημα στην επιλογή της NetOne.
> 
> Φιλικά.


 
Στα 211 της netone δεν υπαρχει κανενα πρόβλημα. Το προβλημα υφίσταται μόνο στην γραμμή του οτε οταν της παρασεις μεσα απο την ρούτερ -για να κτυπάει στις ίδιες συσκευές με τα νούμερα της netone. Για αυτο και είπα οτι δεν ειναι θεμα του δικτύου της εταιρείας αλλα του ρούτερ.

----------


## nxenos

> nexos εχεις ορίσει εσύ δ/νσεις στο tcp/ip ή τις έχεις στο αυτοματο ?? έβαλες τις dns της netone ??


 Δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα!Ολα ειναι στο αυτοματο,οπως ηρθαν απο netone.Οχι,δεν εχω ορισει στην καρτα δυκτιου τους dns της netone.Εξαλλου δεν τους ξερω κιολας! Ηθελα να τους βαλω,καθως επισης και να βαλω και τον proxy τους στον firefox.Ξερεις ποιοι ειναι και αν γινεται αυτο?

----------


## kle500

> Στα 211 της netone δεν υπαρχει κανενα πρόβλημα. Το προβλημα υφίσταται μόνο στην γραμμή του οτε οταν της παρασεις μεσα απο την ρούτερ -για να κτυπάει στις ίδιες συσκευές με τα νούμερα της netone. Για αυτο και είπα οτι δεν ειναι θεμα του δικτύου της εταιρείας αλλα του ρούτερ.


Aχιλλέα, μου φαίνεται πάρα πολύ περίεργο αυτό, διότι, πλέον και τα 2 νούμερα δρομολογούνται από το δίκτυο της NetOne άσχετα αν το ένα προέρχεται από φορητότητα.
Άρα είτε μιλάς στο 211, είτε στο τηλέφωνο με τη φορητότητα, θα έπρεπε να έχεις ακριβώς την ίδια συμπεριφορά.
Δοκίμασε είτε να αλλάξεις τις ports (phone1 & phone2) και να δοκιμάσεις πάλι, είτε να αλλάξεις τις συσκευές τηλεφώνου για δοκιμή.
Διότι το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις δεν έχει βάση κατά την άποψη μου.

Επίσης, οι συσκευές σου είναι ασύρματες?
Αν ναι και οι 2 ίδιες?
Έχω δει μεγάλη διαφορά σε ποιότητα και διάφορα άλλα, από φθηνές  ασύρματες συσκευές με άλλες ακριβότερες και καλύτερες.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## Axilleass

> Δεν εχω πειραξει τιποτα!Ολα ειναι στο αυτοματο,οπως ηρθαν απο netone.Οχι,δεν εχω ορισει στην καρτα δυκτιου τους dns της netone.Εξαλλου δεν τους ξερω κιολας! Ηθελα να τους βαλω,καθως επισης και να βαλω και τον proxy τους στον firefox.Ξερεις ποιοι ειναι και αν γινεται αυτο?


Μαλλον εκει ειναι το πρόβλημα.. και εγω οταν το ειχα στο αυτόματο έκανε καμιά ωρίτσα να βρεί ΙΡ και μετα την ξαναέχανε !  :Smile:  

βαλε : ΙΡ δική σου 192.168.1.***
         Μάσκα        255.255.255.0
 Default gateway  192.168.1.254

         DNS 1        212.107.0.2
         DNS 2        212.107.0.4

Βάλετα και πρέπει να εισαι εντάξει.
Για proxy δεν ξερω τίποτα...

----------


## Axilleass

Γιώργο μάλλον δεν ήμουν αρκετα σαφής... Οταν λεω "γραμμη του οτε" το εννοώ ! -δεν λέω για  το τον αριθμό κλήσης του οτε μεσω φορητότητας. Ειμαι με sheared LLU, επομένως εχω κρατησει και την pstn του οτε. Αυτη την γραμμη σου δινει την δυνατότητα ο ρουτερ να την περάσεις μέσα απο αυτον ωστε να δρομολογέι της εισερχομενες κλίσεις της pstn στην συνδεδεμένες σε αυτόν συσκεύες για να μην αναγκαστείς να εχεις 3 συσκευές (2 για την netone και μια για την γραμμή του οτε).
Οι συσκευές που έχω συνδέσει ειναι μια ασύρματη siemens και μια ενσύρματη αγνώστου προελεύσεως  :Smile:

----------


## nxenos

> Μαλλον εκει ειναι το πρόβλημα.. και εγω οταν το ειχα στο αυτόματο έκανε καμιά ωρίτσα να βρεί ΙΡ και μετα την ξαναέχανε !  
> 
> βαλε : ΙΡ δική σου 192.168.1.***
> Μάσκα 255.255.255.0
> Default gateway 192.168.1.254
> 
> DNS 1 212.107.0.2
> DNS 2 212.107.0.4
> 
> ...


Αυτα ολα θα τα βαλω στα properties της καρτας.Σωστα?
Και οταν λες μια ip δικη μου?καποιο τυχαιο νουμερο πχ.192.168.1.2 ας πουμε?
Συγνωμη που το κουραζω αλλα επειδη με βλεπω να πηγαινω το απογευμα σπιτι και να μου τυχαινει το ιδιο,θελω να τυπωσω την απαντηση εδω στο γραφειο ωστε αν μου τυχει παλι το βραδυ να το δοκιμασω και να ειμαι ετοιμος!

----------


## mich83

> Αυτα ολα θα τα βαλω στα properties της καρτας.Σωστα?
> Και οταν λες μια ip δικη μου?καποιο τυχαιο νουμερο πχ.192.168.1.2 ας πουμε?
> !



Αυτό ακριβώς.

----------


## Axilleass

> Αυτα ολα θα τα βαλω στα properties της καρτας.Σωστα?
> Και οταν λες μια ip δικη μου?καποιο τυχαιο νουμερο πχ.192.168.1.2 ας πουμε?
> Συγνωμη που το κουραζω αλλα επειδη με βλεπω να πηγαινω το απογευμα σπιτι και να μου τυχαινει το ιδιο,θελω να τυπωσω την απαντηση εδω στο γραφειο ωστε αν μου τυχει παλι το βραδυ να το δοκιμασω και να ειμαι ετοιμος!


 
ναι η ΙΡ που λες ειναι οκ.. 

Στα vista μερικά ευκολα εγιναν δύσκολα..! (μιλάμε για vista ε? δεν πιστεύω να κατάλαβα λάθος..) 

Θα πας : (θα στα πώ στα Ελληνικά και αν χρειαζεται μεταφράζεις !) 
Εναρξη \ Δίκτυο (αν δεν στο εμφανίζει, δεξί κλικ στο σταρτ , ιδιότητες , καρτέλα μενού έναρξη, προσαρμογή, και το  ενεργοποιείς)  \ κέντρο δικτύου και κοινής χρήσης \ προβολή κατάστασης \ ιδιότητες  και βρίσκεις το "πρωτόκολο ιντερνετ έκδοση 4 (TCP/IP v4) πατάς επάνω του και μετά ιδιότητες.


Συγνώμη για το off topic αλλα ισως και άλλοι ενεργοποιημένοι να έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα, οποτε ίσως φανει χρήσιμη μια τέτοια σημείωση εδω.

nxenos δες ΡΜ

----------


## kle500

> Γιώργο μάλλον δεν ήμουν αρκετα σαφής... Οταν λεω "γραμμη του οτε" το εννοώ ! -δεν λέω για  το τον αριθμό κλήσης του οτε μεσω φορητότητας. Ειμαι με sheared LLU, επομένως εχω κρατησει και την pstn του οτε. Αυτη την γραμμη σου δινει την δυνατότητα ο ρουτερ να την περάσεις μέσα απο αυτον ωστε να δρομολογέι της εισερχομενες κλίσεις της pstn στην συνδεδεμένες σε αυτόν συσκεύες για να μην αναγκαστείς να εχεις 3 συσκευές (2 για την netone και μια για την γραμμή του οτε).
> Οι συσκευές που έχω συνδέσει ειναι μια ασύρματη siemens και μια ενσύρματη αγνώστου προελεύσεως


Τώρα κατάλαβα, δεν ήξερα ότι είσαι SharedLLU.
Άρα στις 2 γραμμές της NetOne δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, αλλά έχεις στην 3η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ.
Ίσως ο ρούτερ λοιπόν, λόγω του ότι η γραμμή δεν είναι VOIP να μην την χειρίζεται σωστά.

Θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις την NetOne για αυτό.

Να υποθέσω λοιπόν, πως στις γραμμές τηλεφώνου της NetOne δεν παρατηρείται κανένα πρόβλημα (Echo, Lag)?
Κανένα πρόβλημα και κατά την ταυτόχρονη χρήση p2p ?

Σε ευχαριστώ θερμά.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## yuk

@Axilleass:
Θυμάμαι ότι όταν ενεργοποιήθηκε η ADSL μου (τότε, από ΟΤΕ) είχα τρομερό πρόβλημα με μια ασύρματη συσκευή Samsung, η οποία δούλευε τέλεια πριν. Την άλλαξα με μια Siemens και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Τώρα έχω 2 Siemens και όλα καλά. 
Γενικά θα πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις να αντικαταστήσεις την ασύρματη συσκευή με μια άλλη και να δεις αν παραμένει το πρόβλημα.

----------


## nxenos

Παρολα αυτα εγω παντως εχω σοβαρο προβλημα ταχυτητων...
ασχετο!
Πσστ,Αχιλλεα,εχεις pm!

----------


## No-Name

@nxenos Η φορητοτητα ακόμα έτσι?

----------


## yuk

Off Topic


		Παίζει τίποτα καλό με τα pm; Kαι 'γω θέλω...  :Razz:

----------


## nxenos

> @nxenos Η φορητοτητα ακόμα έτσι?


Ναι,ακομα!Υποψιαζομαι πως εχει κανει καποια μαμακια η netone...
Το τηλ εχει σημα,μπορω να παρω,μπορουν αν με παρουν αλλα....δεν χτυπαει!!
Χτυπησε μονο οταν εκανα κληση απο το web interface του ρουτερ...

----------


## No-Name

> Ναι,ακομα!Υποψιαζομαι πως εχει κανει καποια μαμακια η netone...
> Το τηλ εχει σημα,μπορω να παρω,μπορουν αν με παρουν αλλα....δεν χτυπαει!!
> Χτυπησε μονο οταν εκανα κληση απο το web interface του ρουτερ...


Μπορείς να καλέσεις από το 210 δηλαδή?εαν ναι εισαι ΟΚ και απλα περιμένεις ώστε να φτιάξουν και οι εισερχόμενες  :One thumb up:

----------


## harris

> Ναι,ακομα!Υποψιαζομαι πως εχει κανει καποια μαμακια η netone...
> Το τηλ εχει σημα,μπορω να παρω,μπορουν αν με παρουν αλλα....δεν χτυπαει!!
> Χτυπησε μονο οταν εκανα κληση απο το web interface του ρουτερ...


To ότι σε παίρνουν και δεν χτυπάει σημαίνει πως η φορητότητα έχει ολοκληρωθεί μεν (εφόσον καλείς κανονικά) αλλά δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί οι δρομολογητές κλήσεων των άλλων παρόχων... σε λίγες ώρες θα είσαι άψογος  :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

> To ότι σε παίρνουν και δεν χτυπάει σημαίνει πως η φορητότητα έχει ολοκληρωθεί μεν (εφόσον καλείς κανονικά) αλλά δεν έχουν ενημερωθεί οι δρομολογητές κλήσεων των άλλων παρόχων... σε λίγες ώρες θα είσαι άψογος




Off Topic




Χάρη δεν κοιμάσαι? :Wink: 

Το 2play από HOL περιμένεις ? :Razz:

----------


## Axilleass

> Τώρα κατάλαβα, δεν ήξερα ότι είσαι SharedLLU.
> Άρα στις 2 γραμμές της NetOne δεν έχεις πρόβλημα, αλλά έχεις στην 3η γραμμή του ΟΤΕ.
> Ίσως ο ρούτερ λοιπόν, λόγω του ότι η γραμμή δεν είναι VOIP να μην την χειρίζεται σωστά.
> 
> Θα μπορούσες να ρωτήσεις την NetOne για αυτό.
> 
> Να υποθέσω λοιπόν, πως στις γραμμές τηλεφώνου της NetOne δεν παρατηρείται κανένα πρόβλημα (Echo, Lag)?
> Κανένα πρόβλημα και κατά την ταυτόχρονη χρήση p2p ?
> 
> ...


Γιώργο ακριβως έτσι... ισως και μη καλη συμβατότητα με τις pstn του οτε. Ρωτησα σχετικά με την έλλειψη αναγνώρισης κλίσης στην εν λόγω γραμμή άλλα δεν εχω παρει ακόμα απάντηση. Θα επανελθω δρυμίτερος και για τα δυό θέματα ! Ωστόσο επαναλαμβάνω ότι δεν φταίνε αυτοι αλλα ο ρούτερ, δεν ξερω αν σηκώνει καποιο σεταριμα.

Ενα κάποιο σχετικό πρόβλημα και κατά την ταυτόχρονη χρήση p2p παρατηρήθηκε ΜΑΛΛΟΝ μόνο κάποιες στιγμές προχθές το βράδυ που όμως σίγουρα υπήρχε σοβαρο πρόβλημα -δική μου εκτίμηση- σε όλο το δίκτυο και το οποίο σύντομα αποκαταστάθηκε.


[FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']


> @Axilleass:[/FONT]





> [FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']Θυμάμαι ότι όταν ενεργοποιήθηκε η ADSL μου (τότε, από ΟΤΕ) είχα τρομερό πρόβλημα με μια ασύρματη συσκευή Samsung, η οποία δούλευε τέλεια πριν. Την άλλαξα με μια Siemens και λύθηκε το πρόβλημα. Τώρα έχω 2 Siemens και όλα καλά. [/FONT]
> [FONT='Tahoma','sans-serif']Γενικά θα πρότεινα να δοκιμάσεις να αντικαταστήσεις την ασύρματη συσκευή με μια άλλη και να δεις αν παραμένει το πρόβλημα.


[/FONT]


Τα πράγματα δεν ειναι σε καμια περίπτωση τόσο χαλια ώστε να ψαξει κανεις για άλλες συσκευές... Το πιο ενοχλητικό για εμένα ειναι η έλλειψη αναγνώρησης κλίσης οταν περναει η pstn μεσα απο τον ρούτερ. Φυσικα και τα δυο προβλήματα λύνονται με φουλ LLU και φορητότητα...

----------


## penetrator

παιδιά για να ανοίξετε ports *δεν* χρειάζεται να του ορίσετε εσείς εσωτερικά ip. βάλτε obtain ip automatically. Και εγώ για κάποιο λόγο την πρώτη φορά δεν μπορούσα να ανοίξω ports και ούτε θυμάμαι το γιατί. Μη χρησιμοποιείτε ports από άλλα προγράμματα γιατί σε μερικούς trackers θα είναι banned. Το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνετε είναι, στα πεδία που ζητάει το νούμερο της port π.χ. 52500), συμπληρώνετε τα 3 πρώτα και μετά κάνετε assign, add και τέλος.

----------


## Axilleass

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Παίζει τίποτα καλό με τα pm; Kαι 'γω θέλω...


Το καλό και το κακο ειναι πάντα πολυ σχετικά πραγματα !! 

Πχ αν έχει προβλημα και μπορέσω να το βοηθήσω θα ειναι καλό..
Στην αντίθετη περίπτωση θα ειναι μάλλον κακό  :Smile:

----------


## nxenos

Μα αυτο μου συμβαινει απο την Παρασκευη!Και τους εχω παρει απειρες φορες,τους εχω ενημερωσει για το προβλημα,και δεν με εχουν παρει πισω.
Ωπα!Μολις μιλαγα στο τηλ με την μανα μου.Την πηραν απο netone και τους ειπε και αυτη για το προβλημα.Τωρα βεβαια η ιδια δεν εχει ιδεα για να πειραξει το ρουτερ,γιατι της ειπαν να αλλαξει τα καλωδια στις θυρες voice1-2.Τηε ειπαν θα ξανακαλεσουν το απογευμα που θα ειμαι και γω εκει.Τωρα δοκιμαζω να παρω το νουμερο του ΟΤΕ απο εδω στο γραφειο και δειχνει πως μιλαει.Αρα κατι σκαλιζουν.Οποτε οντως εχει ολοκληρωθει η φορητοτητα και απλα ειναι θεμα ρυθμισεων της netone!

----------


## kle500

> Οποτε οντως εχει ολοκληρωθει η φορητοτητα και απλα ειναι θεμα ρυθμισεων της netone!


Άντε με το καλό :One thumb up: 
Και σιγά-σιγά να έρχομαι και εγώ προς τα εσάς μεριά.

Φιλικά.

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		Μπορώ να πω αρχικά ότι χαίρομαι τη μανά η οποία μπορεί και τη παλέυει....το ίδο προσπαθεί κ η δικιά μου  :Razz: 



Σίγουρα ακόμα "παίζουν" με τον αριθμό μέχρι να ερθει εξολοκληρου στο δίκτυο της netone,ευχομαι σήμερα να εχει επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα σου  :Wink:

----------


## Axilleass

> παιδιά για να ανοίξετε ports *δεν* χρειάζεται να του ορίσετε εσείς εσωτερικά ip. βάλτε obtain ip automatically


ναι, αλλα οχι..! γιατι έχουμε τοπικο δίκτυο σεταρισμένο...





> Μη χρησιμοποιείτε ports από άλλα προγράμματα γιατί σε μερικούς trackers θα είναι banned.


Σωστότατο, πρέπει να δοκιμάζονται σε κάθε περίπτωση αν δουλευουν σωστά...




> Το μόνο που πρέπει να κάνετε είναι, στα πεδία που ζητάει το νούμερο της port π.χ. 52500), συμπληρώνετε τα 3 πρώτα και μετά κάνετε assign, add και τέλος.


Περισσότερη επεξήγηση pls όταν θα εχεις χρόνο : Tα κάνω αυτα αλλα δεν..! Υπαρχει περίπτωση να μην κανω κάτι σωστα ?? ή να εχει κανα ψιλοκολημένο firmware o router ???

Και ο Yuk -πιθανότατα και άλλοι - εχει ανοίξει πόρτες χωρις πρόβλημα...

----------


## penetrator

χμμμ δεν είμαι σπίτι για να δω (άλλωστε για να μπω στο menu του router πρέπει να κάνω hardware restart) αλλά από όσο θυμάμαι, επιλέγεις assign a new game... μετά ορίζεις την port όπως είπα πριν, πατάς add. Μετά πας εκεί που επιλέγεις το πρόγραμμα που θέλεις να ανοίξεις πόρτες και επιλέγεις αυτό που έχεις φτιάξει (με το όνομα που έχεις δώσει) και πατάς add και αυτό είναι  όλο. Αν πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις ρώτα κανέναν άλλο γιατί εγώ δεν θέλω νασ ξανακάνω restart και μετά να τα ξανασετάρω όλα από την αρχή. Εκτός και αν μέχρι το απόγευμα μου φτιάξουν το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Axilleass

> χμμμ δεν είμαι σπίτι για να δω (άλλωστε για να μπω στο menu του router πρέπει να κάνω hardware restart) αλλά από όσο θυμάμαι, επιλέγεις assign a new game... μετά ορίζεις την port όπως είπα πριν, πατάς add. Μετά πας εκεί που επιλέγεις το πρόγραμμα που θέλεις να ανοίξεις πόρτες και επιλέγεις αυτό που έχεις φτιάξει (με το όνομα που έχεις δώσει) και πατάς add και αυτό είναι όλο. Αν πάλι δεν τα καταφέρεις ρώτα κανέναν άλλο γιατί εγώ δεν θέλω νασ ξανακάνω restart και μετά να τα ξανασετάρω όλα από την αρχή. Εκτός και αν μέχρι το απόγευμα μου φτιάξουν το πρόβλημα.


οχι μην μπεις σε τετοια διαδικασια... Οπως τα λες ετσι και εγω θυμαμαι να τα εχω κανει. Αλλωστε δεν ειναι και τπτ δυσκολο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι τα διαφορα προγράμματα δειχνουν να εξακολουθουν να μπλοκάρονται στις συγκεκριμένες θυρες που ανοιγω..!

----------


## kle500

> οχι μην μπεις σε τετοια διαδικασια... Οπως τα λες ετσι και εγω θυμαμαι να τα εχω κανει. Αλλωστε δεν ειναι και τπτ δυσκολο. Το θεμα ειναι οτι τα διαφορα προγράμματα δειχνουν να εξακολουθουν να μπλοκάρονται στις συγκεκριμένες θυρες που ανοιγω..!


Αν θες να δοκιμάσεις να δεις αν η πόρτα που ανοίγεις από το Speddtouch, είναι όντως ανοιχτή, δοκίμασε αφού ανοίξεις την πόρτα από το router, λογικά είναι στα Game and Application Sharing, (τουλάχιστον στο δικό μου speedtouch 585) και μετά πήγαινε www.canyouseeme.org
Βάλε την πόρτα που έχεις ανοίξει από το router και δες.
Βέβαια, μου έχει τύχει να πρέπει να τρέχει και το εκάστοτε πρόγραμμα (utorrent, e-mule) για να μου βγάλει σωστό αποτέλεσμα το www.canyouseeme.org

Φιλικά.

----------


## Axilleass

kle500 χρησιμότατο, ευχαριστώ ! Ηδη εκτυπώθη και θα γίνουν το βραδάκι οι σχετικές δοκιμες...

----------


## penetrator

αν χρησιμοποιείς το μtorrent έχει στον οδηγό ταχύτητας επιλογή για να δεις αν είναι ανοιχτό το port.

----------


## Axilleass

> αν χρησιμοποιείς το μtorrent έχει στον οδηγό ταχύτητας επιλογή για να δεις αν είναι ανοιχτό το port.


απο εκει το δείχνει κλειστο...

----------


## kle500

> αν χρησιμοποιείς το μtorrent έχει στον οδηγό ταχύτητας επιλογή για να δεις αν είναι ανοιχτό το port.


Ακριβώς!
Επίσης, στον router μπορείς να επιλέξεις οποιαδήποτε random πόρτα, φτιάχνοντας ένα δικό σου (game or application).

Create a New Game or Application -> Γράφεις ότι όνομα θες -> Next -> TCP (ότι θες), π.χ. 32450 -> Add.
_Αν έχει και άλλο port, πατάμε delete σε εκείνο, ή απλά το τροποποιούμε όπως εμείς θέλουμε._

Μετά χωρίς Apply, πάμε -> *Assign a Game or Application
*Στην drop down λιστα, ψάχνουμε να βρούμε το όνομα που γράψαμε στο πρώτο βήμα.
Πατάμε Add και αυτό ήταν.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

EDIT: Φυσικά τα παραπάνω ισχύουν για το δικό μου router 585, αλλά υποθέτω πως θα είναι το ίδιο και στο 780.

----------


## ktas

> Ακριβώς!
> Επίσης, στον router μπορείς να επιλέξεις οποιαδήποτε random πόρτα, φτιάχνοντας ένα δικό σου (game or application).
> 
> Create a New Game or Application -> Γράφεις ότι όνομα θες -> Next -> TCP (ότι θες), π.χ. 32450 -> Add.
> _Αν έχει και άλλο port, πατάμε delete σε εκείνο, ή απλά το τροποποιούμε όπως εμείς θέλουμε._
> 
> Μετά χωρίς Apply, πάμε -> *Assign a Game or Application*
> Στην drop down λιστα, ψάχνουμε να βρούμε το όνομα που γράψαμε στο πρώτο βήμα.
> Πατάμε Add και αυτό ήταν.
> ...


Επίσης μαι καλή βοήθεια είναι το site http://www.portforward.com/

Σε καθοδηγεί βήμα προς βήμα για όποια πόρτα θες να ανοίξεις και για συγκεκριμένες εφαρμογές.  :One thumb up:

----------


## nxenos

Ωραια,καλα παμε!Μας εφτιαξαν το τηλεφωνο...μας χαλασαν το κλειδωμα του ρουτερ....
τωρα συνχρονιζει στα 1055 up/6640 down...αντε να δουμε ακομα ποση υπομονη να κανω και να μην αρχισω τα τηλεφωνα ζοχαδιασμενος.....
νταξει,ειπαμε....καλοι καλοι....για να δουμε...

----------


## Axilleass

kle500 και Ktas ευχαριστούμε για τις πληροφορίες και τις οδηγίες... 
Δηλ συμπληρώνουμε την θυρα/ες στις παρακάτω τρείς θέσεις ??



και μετα το επιλέγουμε εδω ...



Αν ναι, δλδ ειναι ολα σωστα... Εμένα δεν μου δουλευουν !!  :Smile:   :Lamer:

----------


## No-Name

> Ωραια,καλα παμε!Μας εφτιαξαν το τηλεφωνο...μας χαλασαν το κλειδωμα του ρουτερ....
> τωρα συνχρονιζει στα 1055 up/6640 down...αντε να δουμε ακομα ποση υπομονη να κανω και να μην αρχισω τα τηλεφωνα ζοχαδιασμενος.....
> νταξει,ειπαμε....καλοι καλοι....για να δουμε...


 ότι να ναι :Thumb down: 

Ελπίζω να επιλυθεί εντός της ημέρας....δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σχέση έχει η φορητότητα με το κλείσωμα της γραμμής πάντως  :Thinking:

----------


## nxenos

> Ωραια,καλα παμε!Μας εφτιαξαν το τηλεφωνο...μας χαλασαν το κλειδωμα του ρουτερ....
> τωρα συνχρονιζει στα 1055 up/6640 down...αντε να δουμε ακομα ποση υπομονη να κανω και να μην αρχισω τα τηλεφωνα ζοχαδιασμενος.....
> νταξει,ειπαμε....καλοι καλοι....για να δουμε...


Παρτε και τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου και πεστε μου τωρα εσεις τι να κανω...


 Link Information




 Uptime:0 days, 0:17:05  Modulation:G.992.5 annex A  Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.005 / 6.645  Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]:420,00 / 1,14  Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,5 / 19,5  Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:15,5 / 31,5  SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:6,5 / 6,0  Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM  Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Link (Remote):0  Error Seconds (Local/Remote):210 / 0  FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0  CRC Errors (Up/Down):1.056 / 404  HEC Errors (Up/Down):6.736 / 212

Αχιλλεα σε ευχαριστω....πρεπει να εφτιαξε το προβλημα με τους dns..θα το τσεκαρω και πιο μετα μολις κλεισει το μηχανημα και το ξανανοιξω το βραδακι....

----------


## Axilleass

nxenos υπομονή...!






> ότι να ναι
> 
> Ελπίζω να επιλυθεί εντός της ημέρας....δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σχέση έχει η φορητότητα με το κλείσωμα της γραμμής πάντως


Μάλλον οτι την σκαλίσανε για φτιάξουν το τηλέφωνο ή εκαναν επανεκκίνηση του ρουτερ και συμπτωματικά κλείδωσε πιο χαμηλα.. Θα φανει...


Παρτε και τα δικά μου στατιστικά... (με αυτα τα λαθάκια τι θα γίνει ? κατα ποσο ειμαστε εκτός ορίων ??) 

DSL Connection  

 Link Information


Uptime: 2 days, 13:01:01 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.046 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 4,33 / 6,81 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,5 / 20,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 17,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 46.210 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 112 / 1.392 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 486 / 716

----------


## pit7

Παιδια εμενα απο την περασμενη Τριτη που ενεργοποιηθηκα το router ειναι κλειδωμενο στα 841/2623.

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
29/05/2007 16:48:59
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 721.46Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 265.97kb/s

----------


## penetrator

Παιδιά κάντε hardware reset και μπορεί να κλειδώσει σωστά ή σε καλύτερο σημείο  :Wink:

----------


## mich83

Axileas εξαιρετικά νούμερα! (Μακάρι να έχω κι εγώ τέτoια  :Superman:   :Razz:  )

----------


## pit7

Εχω κανει hardware reset αλλα τιποτα. Τους εχω παρει και τηλεφωνο και ακομη περιμενω να το διορθωσουν......

----------


## sierra

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
29/05/2007 18:13:54
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 865.22Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 504.07kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

Ενεργοποιηθηκα το περασμενο Σαββατο.Σε καμμια περιπτωση ακομα και στις 3 τα ξημερωματα δεν ειδα παραπανω απο 6 mbs.
Σημερα σερνεται κυριολεκτικα και μου δινει τα παραπανω νουμερα.Δεν παμε καθολου καλα.
Οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα ηδη τους εχω στειλει 3 πελατες και πηγαινα για αλλους 3-4.
Μιλωντας πριν απο λιγο με το 13860 μου ειπαν οτι δεν ξερουν τι φταει,θα το δει καποιος τεχνικος και εαν φταινε αυτοι θα με καλεσουν :ROFL: 
Δηλαδη με full llu ποιος μπορει να φταιει?? :Evil:

----------


## nxenos

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
29/05/2007 18:18:41
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 859.48Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 939.77kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link
Και γω δυστηχως τα ιδια!Τουλαχιστον μεχρι χτες εμενα το ρουτερακι κλειδωνε στα 10240/1055.
Απο σημερα το απογευμα συνχρονιζει στα 6.660!Και μολις μιλησα με τεχνικο και μου ειπε πως δεν  μπορει να καταλαβει τι φταιει....και μαλιστα μου ειπε να μου αλλαξει το προφιλ,γιατι κατι σεταραμε πριν και με κατεβασε εις γνωση του στα 7.192 και μου ειπε να μου το ξανακλειδωσει στα 10,αλλα μου ειπε ΑΝ συνχρονισει στα 10....
Δεν ξερω ρε παιδια...εχω αρχισει και ξενερωνω λιγο...

----------


## mich83

> Δηλαδη με full llu ποιος μπορει να φταιει??


H καλωδίωση και η ποιότητα του χαλκού σου.

----------


## sierra

Link Information


Uptime: 3 days, 4:31:53 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.046 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 1,36 / 1,01 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,0 / 29,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,0 / 11,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 1 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 62.900 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 39.492 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 24.328 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Αυτα ειναι και τα στοιχεια που δινει το Thomson.Δειτε τα crc errors.!!! :Crying:

----------


## sierra

> H καλωδίωση και η ποιότητα του χαλκού σου.


Την ειπες μαλλον. :Wink: 
Δεν διαβασες οτι επιανα μεχρι χθες το βραδυ μεχρι 6 Mbs.
Επισης απεχω 1500 μετρα απο τον κομβο της netone.
Εαν δεν πιανω εγω καλες ταχυτητες τοτε ποιος θα πιασει??

----------


## mich83

> Την ειπες μαλλον.
> Δεν διαβασες οτι επιανα μεχρι χθες το βραδυ μεχρι 6 Mbs.
> Επισης απεχω 1500 μετρα απο τον κομβο της netone.
> Εαν δεν πιανω εγω καλες ταχυτητες τοτε ποιος θα πιασει??



Εσύ την είπες. Εγώ έλεγα για το "Σε καμμια περιπτωση ακομα και στις 3 τα ξημερωματα δεν ειδα παραπανω απο 6 mbs."

Τεσπά :Neutral:

----------


## Sebu

> Δηλαδη με full llu ποιος μπορει να φταιει??


To last mile του ΟΤΕ.

Μην ξεχνας οτι ακομα και σε full llu απο το σπιτι σου μεχρι το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ οπου γινεται η φυσικη συνεγκατασταση περνας μεσα απο το χαλκο του ΟΤΕ και μονο εκει σε "παραδιδει" ο ΟΤΕ στα μηχανηματα του παροχου.

Απο το σπιτι σου μεχρι το κεντρο μεσολαβουν πολλα πραγματα (κατανεμητης,Καφαο,διακλαδωσεις κτλ).

Ενα μικρο βραχυκυκλωμα, 2 καλωδια να ακουμπησουν απο λαθος μεσα στο Καφαο ή τον κατανεμητη (πχ γιατι εκανε δουλειες και σκαλιζε το καφαο καποιος Οτετζης ή γιατι καποιοι στην πολυκατοικια σου βαζανε τηλεφωνο) μπορει να αποτελεσει πηγη θορυβου και συνεπως σφαλματων στη γραμμη.

Το κομματι εκεινο δεν ειναι αμεσα ελεγξιμο απο τον παροχο.

Οταν λεμε ιδιοκτητο δικτυο ειναι μεχρι και το κεντρο.Απο το κεντρο προς τα εμας ειναι τα παλια καλα καλωδια του ΟΤΕ,τα οποια μπορει να "μισθωνει" ο παροχος αλλα την ευθυνη συντηρησης και επεμβασεων εχει μονο ο ΟΤΕ.



Off Topic


		Παντως πρεπει να φαγανε και να ηπιανε πολυ το τριημερο τα παιδια της NetOne γιατι απο το NetOne Support Subforum ειναι εξαφανισμενοι ολοι.Απο την Παρασκευη νομιζω εχουν να απαντησουν  :Razz:

----------


## Axilleass

> Axileas εξαιρετικά νούμερα! (Μακάρι να έχω κι εγώ τέτoια   )


ευχαριστώ mich..  Δεν πολυξέρω απο τέτοια , βέβαια τα λαθάκια του τα έχει...

----------


## sierra

Η αποσταση μου φιλε SEBU απο τον κομβο της NETONE ειναι 1500 m.Μεχρι χθες το βραδυ ειχα ταχυτητες απο 2,73 mbs τις ωρες αιχμης εως 6,00 mbs τα ξημερωματα.
Σημερα ειχα απο 180 kbs εως 640 kbs.!!! :Crying: 
Τωρα που εκλεισαν οι εταιρειες εχω 4,73 mbs.
Βγαλε τα συμπερασματα σου. :Laughing:

----------


## Sebu

Εγω απαντησα απλως στην απορια σου ποιος μπορει να φταιει σε full llu.

Και ανεφερα οτι σε full llu δεν φταιει παντα 100% ο παροχος σε ορισμενες περιπτωσεις βεβαιως βεβαιως.

Για την περιπτωση σου τωρα μαλλον κατι πειραζουν εκει στη NetOne γιατι και αλλοι σημερα ανεφεραν συχρονισμο και ταχυτητες κοντα στο 6.

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι το 1gbps με εξω ειναι πολυ λιγο για ολο αυτο τον κοσμο ο οποιος θελει να πιανει 10mbit σταθερα στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της μερας.

Οταν πριν απο καιρο ειχα ποσταρει το λινκ απο το site της NetOne που ελεγε οτι τα 10mbit δεν σημαινει εγγυημενη ταχυτητα και οτι ο μεσος χρηστης αν παιζει μεταξυ 2 και 4 δεν θα δει διαφορα καποιοι πεσανε να με φανε.

Και για του λογου το αληθες:




> *Ισχύει ότι όσο μεγαλύτερη η ταχύτητα έχω (περισσότερα Mbps) τόσο το καλύτερο;* 
> 
> 
> 
> Όχι απαραίτητα. Η ταχύτητα για την οποία μιλάτε είναι αυτή στην οποία «κλειδώνει» η γραμμή σας. Η ταχύτητα με την οποία κατεβάζετε απο το Internet δεν είναι η ίδια και εξαρτάται απο πολλούς παράγοντες που δεν ελέγχει ο πάροχός σας. Πρέπει να έχετε υπόψη σας ότι για να φτάσετε σε ένα web site μεσολαβούν πολλοί πάροχοι. Οπότε, η ταχύτητα εξαρτάται απο όλους τους ενδιάμεσους παρόχους αλλά και απο την ταχύτητα του ίδιου του web site.
> 
> *Για ένα απαιτητικό χρήστη είναι συνήθως αρκετά 2 έως 4Mbps. Δηλαδή, είτε έχετε 4 ή 10, στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις δεν θα δείτε πραγματική διαφορά, ακόμα κι αν έχετε συνδεδεμένους ταυτόχρονα δύο ή τρείς υπολογιστές.*


Αυτα αναφερονται στο κατω μερος της ακολουθης σελιδας

http://www.netone.gr/faq's_general.html

Τα ειχα αναφερει απο τις αρχες του μηνα σε περιπτωση που καποιοι δεν το ειχαν δει γιατι απο τοτε ειχαν αρχισει οι κορωνες οτι  "αν δεν πιασουμε 10 σταθερα,θα κανουμε,θα δειξουμε" και ειχα πει τοτε οτι για να αναφερει κατι τετοιο με τοσο χαρακτηριστικα νουμερα (4 με 10) ισως να μην ειναι τοσο τυχαιο και να ειναι ο κοσμος προετοιμασμενος για το χειροτερο δυνατο σεναριο για να μην πεσουν απο τα συννεφα μετα νομιζωντας οτι μια εταιρεια με 0 εμπειρια σε οικιακους χρηστες (και αμφιβολη τελικα σε εταιρικους αφου δεν ξερουμε και κανενα μεγαλο-σοβαρο εταιρικο πελατη τους.Ναυτιλιακη λεγεται και του Βαρδινογιαννη, ναυτιλιακη λεγεται και του Καραμητρου με τα 3 μοτορσιπακια που μεταφερουν πετρελαιο Κυπρο-Αθηνα) ηρθε σαν Μεσσιας και θα τα αλλαζε ολα.

Θυμαμαι οτι ειχα αναφερει και κατι για χαντρες,καθρεφτακια και ιθαγεννεις τοτε αναφορικα με ολο αυτο το "γλυκο" και ευγενικο κλιμα και το 1mbit upload και τις 2 τηλεφωνικες γραμμες.

Οι καλες προθεσεις απο μονες τους δεν αρκουν.

Εχει πολυ δρομο ακομα για να πεισει οτι ηταν/ειναι ετοιμη να δεχτει οικιακους χρηστες.Και το κυριοτερο να τους κρατησει ευχαριστημενους και να αυξησει την πελατειακη της βαση.

Μου ζητας να βγαλω τα συμπερασματα μου.Αν μια εταιρεια με 7 χρονια υποτιθεται εμπειρια σε εταιρικους απαιτητικους πελατες,με ελαχιστους ενεργοποιημενους αυτη τη στιγμη,δεν μπορει να δωσει αξιοπρεπως τις 18/24 ωρες τη μερα πανω απο 8mbit σταθερα,χωρις προβληματα στην τηλεφωνια, δεν θελω να σκεφτομαι τι θα γινει αν οι χρηστες αυτοι τριπλασιαστουν τον επομενο μηνα (ειμαι σιγουρος οτι οι αιτησεις ειναι παρα πολλες).

Δεν ειναι κριμα να αντιμετωπιζονται ετσι μελλοντικοι πελατες σου ή ακομα χειροτερα να αποθαρρυνεις δυνητικους πελατες???

Γιατι πρεπει οι παροχοι στην Ελλαδα να ειναι αρπα κολλα και να μην ειναι προετοιμασμενοι εξαρχης να δωσουν τουλαχιστον το 80% των δυνατοτητων τους???

----------


## sdikr

> To last mile του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Μην ξεχνας οτι ακομα και σε full llu απο το σπιτι σου μεχρι το κεντρο του ΟΤΕ οπου γινεται η φυσικη συνεγκατασταση περνας μεσα απο το χαλκο του ΟΤΕ και μονο εκει σε "παραδιδει" ο ΟΤΕ στα μηχανηματα του παροχου.
> 
> Απο το σπιτι σου μεχρι το κεντρο μεσολαβουν πολλα πραγματα (κατανεμητης,Καφαο,διακλαδωσεις κτλ).
> 
> Ενα μικρο βραχυκυκλωμα, 2 καλωδια να ακουμπησουν απο λαθος μεσα στο Καφαο ή τον κατανεμητη (πχ γιατι εκανε δουλειες και σκαλιζε το καφαο καποιος Οτετζης ή γιατι καποιοι στην πολυκατοικια σου βαζανε τηλεφωνο) μπορει να αποτελεσει πηγη θορυβου και συνεπως σφαλματων στη γραμμη.
> 
> Το κομματι εκεινο δεν ειναι αμεσα ελεγξιμο απο τον παροχο.
> ...




Off Topic



Μου αρέσει πάντως που όταν   είναι για το last mile  λέμε είναι δικό μας ή του κράτους,  όταν έχει πρόβλημα είναι του ΟΤΕ   :Wink:

----------


## euri

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Μου αρέσει πάντως που όταν   είναι για το last mile  λέμε είναι δικό μας ή του κράτους,  όταν έχει πρόβλημα είναι του ΟΤΕ




Off Topic


		Ποιος έχει τη διαχείριση / ευθύνη συντήρησης;

----------


## lewton

Προς τι τα off-topic tags;
Η ποιότητα του χαλκού είναι πάντα on-topic.

----------


## Sebu

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> Μου αρέσει πάντως που όταν   είναι για το last mile  λέμε είναι δικό μας ή του κράτους,  όταν έχει πρόβλημα είναι του ΟΤΕ


Προσωπικα παντως ουδεποτε ανεφερα οτι ειναι δικο μου ή του κρατους.Το κρατος παραχωρησε τα παντα στον ΟΤΕ.Απλα για να κρατησει εναν ελεγχο τον υποχρεωσε να δινει το last mile και στους αλλους απλα κρατωντας την υποχρεωση συντηρησης-επεκτασης-αναβαθμισης γιατι (α) εχει την τεχνογνωσια-εμπειρια και (β) γιατι εκεινος το "εχτισε".

Αν λοιπον υπαρχει προβλημα στο last mile σαφως και ειναι προβλημα του ΟΤΕ.Ορισμενοι πιστευουν οτι με το full llu γλιτωνουν απο τον ΟΤΕ.Αμεσα ναι,εμμεσα οχι.

Αυτο θα συμβει μονο αν δοθουν οπτικες μεχρι την πορτα μας,πραγμα πολυ δυσκολο για την Ελλαδιτσα μας.
	





> Προς τι τα off-topic tags;
> Η ποιότητα του χαλκού είναι πάντα on-topic.


Απλα δεν εχει να κανει αμεσα με τις εντυπωσεις των ενεργοποιημενων καθως εμεις δεν ειμαστε συνδρομητες της NetOne οποτε μην σας βιασουμε το thread (αν και το εχουμε κανει ηδη)  :Twisted Evil: 
Αληθεια εσυ δεν ειχες παραλαβει εξοπλισμο NetOne???Δεν ενεργοποιηθηκες ακομα???

----------


## sierra

29/05/2007 23:53:44
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 859.74Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 375.74kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

Αυτες ειναι οι μετρησεις μου τωρα 12 τα μεσανυχτα.ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.!!! :Mad:

----------


## sdikr

> 29/05/2007 23:53:44
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 859.74Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 375.74kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
> Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link
> 
> Αυτες ειναι οι μετρησεις μου τωρα 12 τα μεσανυχτα.ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ.!!!


Μέ τέτοιες μετρήσεις πάντως ο ΟΤΕ δεν φταίει  (αλλίως και το upload  θα ήταν χαμηλό)

----------


## Axilleass

Και εγω -καθώς και ένα φίλος στην περιοχή της Καστέλας- μαύρα χάλια απο το απόγευμα έως και τωρα... Τους πήρα τηλ και το ανέφερα. Θα δειξει...

----------


## miltiadis21

> Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι το 1gbps με εξω ειναι πολυ λιγο για ολο αυτο τον κοσμο ο οποιος θελει να πιανει 10mbit σταθερα στο μεγαλυτερο μερος της μερας.
> Οταν πριν απο καιρο ειχα ποσταρει το λινκ απο το site της NetOne που ελεγε οτι τα 10mbit δεν σημαινει εγγυημενη ταχυτητα και οτι ο μεσος χρηστης αν παιζει μεταξυ 2 και 4 δεν θα δει διαφορα καποιοι πεσανε να με φανε.
> Θυμαμαι οτι ειχα αναφερει και κατι για χαντρες,καθρεφτακια και ιθαγεννεις τοτε αναφορικα με ολο αυτο το "γλυκο" και ευγενικο κλιμα και το 1mbit upload και τις 2 τηλεφωνικες γραμμες.
> Οι καλες προθεσεις απο μονες τους δεν αρκουν.
> Εχει πολυ δρομο ακομα για να πεισει οτι ηταν/ειναι ετοιμη να δεχτει οικιακους χρηστες.Και το κυριοτερο να τους κρατησει ευχαριστημενους και να αυξησει την πελατειακη της βαση.
> Γιατι πρεπει οι παροχοι στην Ελλαδα να ειναι αρπα κολλα και να μην ειναι προετοιμασμενοι εξαρχης να δωσουν τουλαχιστον το 80% των δυνατοτητων τους???


Το 1gbps γιατί νομίζω οτί είναι με τους εταιρικούς πελάτες μαζί?Sebu όσο και να μου φαίνεται περίεργο έχεις μια μεγάλη δόση αλήθειας σε αυτά που λές.Οι Ταχύτητες με το εξωτερικό είναι σήμερα στο 30-40% τής σύνδεσης μου.Οn line τον λογαριασμό μας δέν μπορούμε να τον δούμε ακόμα...Καί όπως λέει και ο admin μας ο sdikr δέν φταίει ο οτε γιατί το upload μας δουλεύει μία χαρά....Άν δέν γίνει αναβάθμιση που δέν την κόβω σύντομα θα γελάμε μαζικώς  :Smile: 
Και τα ping τούς πάντως πάσχουνε.Επίσης δέν έχει και καλη σύνδεση με την οτενετ...

----------


## sdikr

> Το 1gbps γιατί νομίζω οτί είναι με τους εταιρικούς πελάτες μαζί?Sebu όσο και να μου φαίνεται περίεργο έχεις μια μεγάλη δόση αλήθειας σε αυτά που λές.Οι Ταχύτητες με το εξωτερικό είναι σήμερα στο 30-40% τής σύνδεσης μου.Οn line τον λογαριασμό μας δέν μπορούμε να τον δούμε ακόμα...Καί όπως λέει και ο admin μας ο sdkir δέν φταίει ο οτε γιατί το upload μας δουλεύει μία χαρά....Άν δέν γίνει αναβάθμιση που δέν την κόβω σύντομα θα γελάμε μαζικώς 
> Και τα ping τούς πάντως πάσχουνε.Επίσης δέν έχει και καλη σύνδεση με την οτενετ...


Ενά 30-40  σε μια γραμμή 10mbit  είναι αποδεκτό για κάποιες ώρες/διαστήμα,  (δηλάδη έχεις πχ 3-4mbit  που είναι αξιοπρεπές για την σύνδεση στο internet)
Φυσικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν πρέπει να το φιάξουν

----------


## sierra

http://www.speedtest.net/result/132764717.png
Σημερα το πρωι μου βγαζει αυτα.
Λετε να το εφτιαξαν?Θα δειξει. :Thinking:

----------


## sierra

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
30/05/2007 06:12:12
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 861.54Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 5.66Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

Αυτα μου βγαζει το τεστ της Forthnet.Παντως απο το Σαββατο που με συνδεσαν,δεν εχω δει μεγαλυτερες ταχυτητες.
Θα δουμε φως αραγε? :Sad:

----------


## Sebu

Σε 31 σελιδες με ποστς ενεργοποιημενων εχει αποδειχτει οτι η NetOne πασχει στα speedtests.

Αντι να ποσταρετε speedtests που δεν ειναι αντιπροσωπευτικα στην περιπτωση σας δοκιμαστε να κανετε ταυτοχρονα 2-3 μεγαλα downloads,απο καλες πηγες,κατα προτιμηση με ενα download manager που ανοιγει πολλα connections και σπαει το download σε πολλα κομματια.

Καντε το αυτο 4-5 φορες την ημερα σε διαφορες ωρες.Και φυσικα πειτε μας τα αποτελεσματα  :Wink: 

Μονο τοτε πιστευω θα βγαλουμε και εμεις και εσεις συμπερασματα.Τα speedtest δεν ειναι αντιπροσωπευτικα.

Αν στις 24.00 ο sierra κατεβαζε με 375kb/s απο το speedtest που εχει ενα connection,τρεχει για λιγα δευτερολεπτα αρα δεν προλαβαινει να σταθεροποιηθει η ταχυτητα (μην ξεχνατε οτι οι γραμμες σας εχουν πολλα λαθη) και ειναι και αμφιβολου πηγης,ισως αν δοκιμαζε την ιδια ωρα να κατεβασει 3-4 αρχεια απο καλες πηγες (ntua,microsoft,apple,nvidia,4net) με αξιοπιστους σερβερς που εχουν bandwidth μπορει να εφτανε τα 500-600 kb/s.

Οπως ειπε και ο αγαπητος admin μια τετοια ταχυτητα για καποιες ωρες της μερας ειναι αποδεκτη σε μια 10αρα γραμμη.
Επιπλεον οντως με το upload καρφωμενο κοντα στο 1mbit,σιγουρα δεν ειναι προβλημα του ΟΤΕ αλλα κατι παιζει με την NetOne.

----------


## Cosmonaut

> Ενά 30-40  σε μια γραμμή 10mbit  είναι αποδεκτό για κάποιες ώρες/διαστήμα,  (δηλάδη έχεις πχ 3-4mbit  που είναι αξιοπρεπές για την σύνδεση στο internet)
> Φυσικά αυτό δεν σημαίνει οτι δεν πρέπει να το φιάξουν



Δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο...
Δηλαδή είναι ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου αν η γραμμή πιάνει το 40-50% για ένα διάστημα και όχι το 100%; Απορώ δηλαδή με αυτή την λογική. Εντάξει το πληρώνεις δεν αντιλέγω αλλά ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές. Και το αυτοκίνητο σας έχει τελική στα 180-190χλμ, αυτό σημαίνει οτι όποτε το χρησιμοποιείτε αυτή είναι και η ταχύτητά σας; Δεν βλέπω κανέναν στην πανεπιστημίου να πηγαίνει με αυτή την ταχύτητα... υπάρχουν και άλλα αυτοκίνητα στο δρόμο ή/και ο δρόμος δεν είναι και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση.

Δεν υπερασπίζομαι κανένα πάροχο αλλά αυτή ή λογική του "στερημένου" μου χτυπάει άχημα.

----------


## miltiadis21

> Δεν θα μπορούσα να συμφωνήσω περισσότερο...
> Δηλαδή είναι ζήτημα ζωής και θανάτου αν η γραμμή πιάνει το 40-50% για ένα διάστημα και όχι το 100%; Απορώ δηλαδή με αυτή την λογική. Εντάξει το πληρώνεις δεν αντιλέγω αλλά ας είμαστε ρεαλιστές. Και το αυτοκίνητο σας έχει τελική στα 180-190χλμ, αυτό σημαίνει οτι όποτε το χρησιμοποιείτε αυτή είναι και η ταχύτητά σας; Δεν βλέπω κανέναν στην πανεπιστημίου να πηγαίνει με αυτή την ταχύτητα... υπάρχουν και άλλα αυτοκίνητα στο δρόμο ή/και ο δρόμος δεν είναι και στην καλύτερη κατάσταση.
> 
> Δεν υπερασπίζομαι κανένα πάροχο αλλά αυτή ή λογική του "στερημένου" μου χτυπάει άχημα.


Δυστηχώς στην πανεπιστημίου δέν πάς με 200χλμ επίσης το παράδειγμα σου είναι κάπως άστοχο και άν αρχίσουμε με παραδείγματα δέν πρόκεται να τελειώσει η συζήτηση ποτέ.Επίσης μήν συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα.Άν Θές σύγκρινε providers αλλιώς εκφράσεις του τύπου αυτή ή λογική του "στερημένου" μας χτυπά εμάς άσχημα :Thumb down:

----------


## Astaroth7

> Δυστηχώς στην πανεπιστημίου δέν πάς με 200χλμ επίσης το παράδειγμα σου είναι κάπως άστοχο και άν αρχίσουμε με παραδείγματα δέν πρόκεται να τελειώσει η συζήτηση ποτέ.Επίσης μήν συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα.Άν Θές σύγκρινε providers αλλιώς εκφράσεις του τύπου αυτή ή λογική του "στερημένου" μας χτυπά εμάς άσχημα



Ρε παιδιά χαλαρώστε λιγάκι, ο κάθέ νέος πελάτης περιμένει από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή που θα ενεργοποιηθεί να είναι όλα τέλεια!. Από ότι κατάλαβα ο κάθε πελάτης είναι ξεχωριστή περίπτωση και μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει διαφορετικά προβλήματα. Το θέμα είναι όμως οτι με το παραμικρό πρόβλημα βγαίνει αυτός που το έχει και φέρνει την καταστροφη και πανικοβάλλει και εμάς που περιμένουμε για την υπηρεσία! Χαρακτηρισικό παράδειγμα αυτό ενός φίλου που είχε πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία για μία με μιάμιση ώρα και έκανε λες και είχε έρθει το τέλος του κόσμου! Από ότι παρατηρώ όλα τα προβλήματα φτιάχνονται αργα ή γρήγορα, ας έχουμε όλοι λιγο παραπάνω υπομονή διότι δημιουργείται πρόβλημα σε όσους πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά για το θέμα του broadband.

----------


## miltiadis21

> Ρε παιδιά χαλαρώστε λιγάκι, ο κάθέ νέος πελάτης περιμένει από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή που θα ενεργοποιηθεί να είναι όλα τέλεια!. Από ότι κατάλαβα ο κάθε πελάτης είναι ξεχωριστή περίπτωση και μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει διαφορετικά προβλήματα. Το θέμα είναι όμως οτι με το παραμικρό πρόβλημα βγαίνει αυτός που το έχει και φέρνει την καταστροφη και πανικοβάλλει και εμάς που περιμένουμε για την υπηρεσία! Χαρακτηρισικό παράδειγμα αυτό ενός φίλου που είχε πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία για μία με μιάμιση ώρα και έκανε λες και είχε έρθει το τέλος του κόσμου! Από ότι παρατηρώ όλα τα προβλήματα φτιάχνονται αργα ή γρήγορα, ας έχουμε όλοι λιγο παραπάνω υπομονή διότι δημιουργείται πρόβλημα σε όσους πραγματικά δεν γνωρίζουν πολλά για το θέμα του broadband.


Για μένα αναφέρεσαι με το πρόβλημα τηλεφωνίας?Άν δέν κάνω λάθος εκεινή την ημέρα είχαμε δύο χρήστες πρόβλημα

----------


## Axilleass

Σωστα, συμφωνώ και εγω απόλυτα... 
Το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι καποιες ημέρες οπως συνέβει εχθές και την περασμένη Κυριακη οι ταχυτητες ηταν της ταξεως του 3 - 5% της ονομαστικης ταχύτητας (δοκιμασμένες σε 2 διαφορετικες περιοχες : Ν.Σμυρνη - Καστελα) και το πρόβλημα διήρκησε (τουλάχιστον) απο το μεσημέρι έως το πρωι της επομένης. Αυτο για μενα ειναι μαλλον προβλημα...

----------


## Astaroth7

> Για μένα αναφέρεσαι με το πρόβλημα τηλεφωνίας?Άν δέν κάνω λάθος εκεινή την ημέρα είχαμε δύο χρήστες πρόβλημα


Ναι φίλε μου, δεν διαφωνώ. Δύο είχατε πρόβλημα αλλά μονο για μιάμιση ώρα!! Δηλαδή πόσο πιο άμεση να ήταν η ανταπόκριση της εταιρίας στο πρόβλημά σου?? Εγω πάντως όταν πρωτοδιάβασα το μήνυμά σου μου κόπηκαν τα πόδια!! Μετά κατάλαβα ότι γενικά υπάρχει μία δόση υπερβολής στο πρόβλημα του κάθε πελάτη, η οποία εως ένα βαθμό είναι απολύτως κατανοητή, απλά να μην τα μεγαλοποιούμε τα πράγματα είπα για να μην πανικοβάλλονται και οι υπόλοιποι χρήστες του forum. Αλήθεια, εσύ έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα αυτή τη στιγμή?? :Thinking:

----------


## Astaroth7

> Σωστα, συμφωνώ και εγω απόλυτα... 
> Το προβλημα ομως ειναι οτι καποιες ημέρες οπως συνέβει εχθές και την περασμένη Κυριακη οι ταχυτητες ηταν της ταξεως του 3 - 5% της ονομαστικης ταχύτητας (δοκιμασμένες σε 2 διαφορετικες περιοχες : Ν.Σμυρνη - Καστελα) και το πρόβλημα διήρκησε (τουλάχιστον) απο το μεσημέρι έως το πρωι της επομένης. Αυτο για μενα ειναι μαλλον προβλημα...


Μα αυτό λέω και εγώ!! Ότι ο κάθε πελάτης είναι εντελως διαφορετική περίπτωση και μπορεί να έχει εντελώς διαφορετικά προβλήματα πχ. η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού, η απόσταση από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ, η κατάσταση της γραμμής του κ.α. Κ εγώ δεν ξέρω πολλά για το θέμα και δεν μπορώ να σου πω τι μπορεί να φταίει στην περίπτωσή σου, όμως είμαι αισιόδοξος ότι θα ασχοληθόυν μαζί σου και κάπως θα σε βοηθήσουν!

----------


## yuk

Πάντως εγώ από την Πέμπτη που το τηλέφωνο είναι εντάξει, έχω ηρεμήσει πολύ...
Αλήθεια, πως πάτε από ταχύτητες αυτή τη στιγμή;

----------


## momo

> Πάντως εγώ από την Πέμπτη που το τηλέφωνο είναι εντάξει, έχω ηρεμήσει πολύ...
> Αλήθεια, πως πάτε από ταχύτητες αυτή τη στιγμή;


Αισχος

----------


## nxenos

Εμενα μου ενεργοποιηθηκε και το τηλ με την φορτητοτητα εχτες και ηταν ολα οκ.Μονο 2 φορες νεκρωσε σε μια φαση και επεσε η γραμμη.Την μια μαλιστα μιλαγα με τον τεχνικο εκεινη την ωρα,με ξαναπηρε αλλα δεν μπορουσε να βρει τι εφταιξε,και την αλλη μιλαγε η μανα μου και ξαναπεσε η γραμμη!Κοντεψε να με σταυρωσει!Ελπιζω να μην ξαναπαρουσιαστει τιποτα αλλο.
Απο θεμα ταχυτητων και συνχρονισμου μεχρι χτες ειχα σοβαρο προβλημα.Σημερα δεν ξερω,δεν μπορω να τσεκαρω,ειμαι δουλεια.Το απογευματακι...

----------


## Astaroth7

> Αισχος


Δηλαδή?

----------


## Axilleass

Yuk & Astaroth7  : Οπως εγραψα και πιο πανω΅Την περασμενη Κυριακη και εχθές μαυρα χαλια (Επεξήγηση ..τεχνικων όρων  :Smile:   : μαύρα χάλια = 250 - 350 kbps -με τους περισσότερους σερβερς)

nxenos  Ολα καλα με τις ρυθμισεις ? λυθηκε το πρόβλημα ??

----------


## nxenos

> Yuk & Astaroth7 : Οπως εγραψα και πιο πανω΅Την περασμενη Κυριακη και εχθές μαυρα χαλια (Επεξήγηση ..τεχνικων όρων  : μαύρα χάλια = 250 - 350 kbps -με τους περισσότερους σερβερς)
> 
> nxenos Ολα καλα με τις ρυθμισεις ? λυθηκε το πρόβλημα ??


Φιλε μου εχτες τουλαχιστον που εβαλα τους σερβερς και μετα,δεν ξαναπαρουσιαστηκε τιποτα.
Σε ευχαριστω.Δεν ξερω τωρα το απογευμα που θα παω σπιτι μηπως το ξαναπιασει η μαμακια του...αλλα δεν νομιζω.Το προβλημα τωρα το εχω με τις ταχυτητες και το συνχρονισμο.Και λιιγοο με την τηλεφωνια,κατι κατι διακοπες που και που και πεφτουν τελειως τα τηλεφωνα..
Ειδωμεν..σ'αυτο,ουτε συ μπορεις να κανεις κατι ουτε γω...ειναι θεμα της netone. :Thinking:

----------


## akaloith

ολα αυτα γινονται με το υπεροχο thomson?
δηλαδη αμα διναν κανενα crypto τι ταχυτητες θα πιανατε και ποσο σταθερη θα ηταν η γραμμη αμα τωρα με το "καλυτερο" router της αγορας παιζουν τοσο πολυ οι ταχυτητες?

----------


## Cosmonaut

> Δυστηχώς στην πανεπιστημίου δέν πάς με 200χλμ επίσης το παράδειγμα σου είναι κάπως άστοχο και άν αρχίσουμε με παραδείγματα δέν πρόκεται να τελειώσει η συζήτηση ποτέ.Επίσης μήν συγκρίνουμε ανόμοια πράγματα.Άν Θές σύγκρινε providers αλλιώς εκφράσεις του τύπου αυτή ή λογική του "στερημένου" μας χτυπά εμάς άσχημα



Αν έκανες quote και την παράθεση του sdikr που έχω στο μήνυμά μου θα φαινόταν ακριβώς πάνω σε τι αναφέρομαι και δεν θα δημιουργούσες λάθος εντυπώσεις. Η παρομοίωσή μου θεωρώ οτι έχει πολύ καλή αναλογία με την κατάσταση και προς θεού προθεσή μου δεν είναι να θίξω τον οποιοδήποτε γιατί σε τελική ανάλυση και εγώ από την σκοπιά του απλού χρήστη το βλέπω. Αν νομίζεις οτι ήταν κάποια προσωπική επίθεση εναντίον σου, σου ζητώ συγνώμη και ας κλείσει εδώ. Ο καθένας δικαιούται να έχει την άποψή του.

----------


## nxenos

Αστα αστα,εχω αρχισει και ξενερωνω.Και να σκεφτεις οτι πριν ειχα την αιτηση της forthnet ετοιμη,υπογεγγραμμενη για να την στειλω μιας ημουν και πριν με forthnet και απλα θα περναγα σε 2play.Αλλα ειπα,νταξει,νεα εταιρεια ειναι στον χόρο των home users,λιγοι ειμαστε ακομα,καλο μηχανηματακι δινει....αλλα θελω ακομα να ειμαι καλοπροεραιτος...προς το παρων....
περιμενω και ελπιζω να φτιαξουν τα πραματα....

----------


## Axilleass

> Φιλε μου εχτες τουλαχιστον που εβαλα τους σερβερς και μετα,δεν ξαναπαρουσιαστηκε τιποτα.
> Σε ευχαριστω.Δεν ξερω τωρα το απογευμα που θα παω σπιτι μηπως το ξαναπιασει η μαμακια του...αλλα δεν νομιζω.Το προβλημα τωρα το εχω με τις ταχυτητες και το συνχρονισμο.Και λιιγοο με την τηλεφωνια,κατι κατι διακοπες που και που και πεφτουν τελειως τα τηλεφωνα..
> Ειδωμεν..σ'αυτο,ουτε συ μπορεις να κανεις κατι ουτε γω...ειναι θεμα της netone.


Οχι αυτο ηταν.. Δεν θα ξαναεχεις πρόβλημα -τετοιου ειδους τουλαχιστον... 

Οσο για τις αλλες απειρου κάλους καταστάσεις συνεχίζονται κακονικα.. Μια εικόνα χιλιες λέξεις :

----------


## nxenos

> Οχι αυτο ηταν.. Δεν θα ξαναεχεις πρόβλημα -τετοιου ειδους τουλαχιστον... 
> 
> Οσο για τις αλλες απειρου κάλους καταστάσεις συνεχίζονται κακονικα.. Μια εικόνα χιλιες λέξεις :


 
Ευτυχως τουλαχιστον που βλεπω και αλλους και τραβανε ζορια και παρηγορουμαι καπως,γιατι νομιζα οτι το ειχα εγω το προβλημα με την γραμμη μου.Αφου σε καποια φαση εψαχνα ολα τα καλωδια του σπιτιου!Μεχρι και στον δρομο κατω πηγα που σκαβαν κατι εργατες για εργα της ΕΥΔΑΠ και τους εβαλα χερι μην κανουν καμμια μαμακια και κοψουν κανα καλωδιο!

εμενα παντως αυτο στο spεedtest που γραφει ontelecoms και οχι isp:netone,με παραξενευει καπως!Σε εμενα τουλαχιστον ετσι μου δειχνει....

----------


## akaloith

1)ολα αυτα γινονται με το υπεροχο thomson?
δηλαδη αμα διναν κανενα crypto τι ταχυτητες θα πιανατε και ποσο σταθερη θα ηταν η γραμμη αμα τωρα με το "καλυτερο" router της αγορας παιζουν τοσο πολυ οι ταχυτητες?

2)εγω παντως θα εμπιστευομουν τη φορθνετ και δε θα πειραματιζομουν με μια "νεα" εταιρια πριν εχω σαφεις ενδειξεις οτι οι ενεργοποιημενοι ειναι ευχαριστημενοι. Αλλα σπιτι εχουμε *isdn γραμμη με 2 νουμερα* οποτε αναγκαστικα επρεπε να παω σε εταιρια που δινει 2 νουμερα. Η πρωτη μου αιτηση ηταν στη vivodi, περιμενα 3 μηνες, ακυρωσα και η δευτερη μου επιλογη ηταν η netone. Αλλη επιλογη δεν ειχα.

----------


## nikolaos7

> εμενα παντως αυτο στο spεedtest που γραφει ontelecoms και οχι isp:netone,με παραξενευει καπως!Σε εμενα τουλαχιστον ετσι μου δειχνει....


Αυτό δεν σου λέει ποιον isp έχεις αλλά ποιού isp είναι ο server που κάνεις το speedtest

----------


## penetrator

> Ευτυχως τουλαχιστον που βλεπω και αλλους και τραβανε ζορια και παρηγορουμαι καπως,γιατι νομιζα οτι το ειχα εγω το προβλημα με την γραμμη μου.Αφου σε καποια φαση εψαχνα ολα τα καλωδια του σπιτιου!*Μεχρι και στον δρομο κατω πηγα που σκαβαν κατι εργατες για εργα της ΕΥΔΑΠ και τους εβαλα χερι μην κανουν καμμια μαμακια και κοψουν κανα καλωδιο!*


 :ROFL:   :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

Παιδιά όπως είπαμε και σε άλλο post νωρίτερα, ας μην απογοητευόμαστε τόσο γρήγορα. Μάλλον το άγχος είναι μεγαλύτερο από το αναμενόμενο, γιατί θέλουν όλοι να διαπιστώσουν τί παίζει, πριν κλείσουν ένα μήνα, για να μπορέσουν να φύγουν (αν χρειαστεί) χωρίς πολλές οικονομικές συνέπειες  :Wink:

----------


## nxenos

> Αυτό δεν σου λέει ποιον isp έχεις αλλά ποιού isp είναι ο server που κάνεις το speedtest


Ναι το ξερω!Εννοειται αυτο!Απλα αναρωτιεμαι για τι με πεταει σε σερβερ της ΟΝ....???

----------


## mich83

Γιατί η On "συνεργάζεται" με το συγκεκριμένο site για το speedtest.

----------


## momo

Η κατασταση ειναι ελεινη.
Ουτε 1mbps δεν εχω σημερα.
Εχει να πεσει η υπαναχωρηση συνεφο .
Μακαρι να αλλαξει η κατασταση γιατι δεν φαινοτον οτι θα καταλαξει σαν καποιους καποιους

----------


## nxenos

Ετσι ακριβως!
παρτε ματι.....

----------


## akaloith

αισχος. η οτενετ 768 μου καλυτερα παει!
ΑΙΣΧΟΣ.
Μονο τα 50 ξερουν να τσεπωνουν νωρις νωρις πριν την ενεργοποιηση.
Πληρωσα το τελος ενεργοποιησης στις 22/05 και περιμενω.
1)*Θα απαντησουν επιτελους στο official forum γιατι αυτο το χαλι στις ταχυτητες παρολο το υπεροχο ρουτερ που δινουν?*

2)Τελικα μετα απο την αρχικη αισθηση του τελειου τι εμεινε?
-Η ταχυτητατη ενεργοποιηση? 11/05 εκανα αιτηση ανενεργου βροχου και περιμενω
-Οι καλες ταχυτητες? Αυτο δε μπαινω καν στο κοπο να το σχολιασω
-Η καλυτερης ποιοτητας τηλεφωνια? Πολλα προβληματα εχω ακουσει και σε αυτο το τομεα
-Το υπεροχο helpdesk? Ναι ειπαν οτι θα με παρουν για το περιβοητο ραντεβου με τον τεχνικο και ακομα περιμενω. Κατα τ' αλλα δεν εχω παραπονο, μη τα εκμηδενιζουμε ολα
-Τα ping? Νομιζω ποτε δεν ξεχωρισε στο συγκεκριμενο τομεα η νετone
-Το ρουτερ? Ναι υπεροχο αλλα αμα ολα τα αλλα ειναι χαλια τι να κανει και αυτο το καημενο
-Η επιλυση προβληματων? Ο φιλος μας 2 βδομαδες παραπονιεται για τα προβληματα του και ακομα τιποτα
-Η τιμή? Δε θα το λεγα οτι η συγκεκριμενη εταιρια χτυπαει τον ανταγωνισμο στη τιμη

3)Εγω ηρθα στη νετone διοτι εχω το περιορισμο οτι η εταιρια που θα παω πρεπει να δινει 2 γραμμες. Οπως ξερουμε η vivodi και η netone δινει 2 γραμμες. Αναμφισβητητα η νετονε ειναι πολυ καλυτερη απο τη vivodi αλλα αυτο αρκει? Αυτο αρκει για να φερει και ατομα που δεν εχουν τον περιορισμο των γραμμων και μπορουν να πανε και σε forthnet, tellas κτλ?

----------


## nxenos

Μαλλον τελικα ολη η εταιρεια ειναι το ρουτερ και τιποτα αλλο!Τσαμπα τα ευσημα, μου φενεται θα το αγορασω,θα την κανω, και θα το ξεκλειδωσω.

----------


## nredpap

Λοιπόν, εγώ παιδιά μόλις τώρα ενεργοποιήθηκα! Βέβαια διαβάζω τα παραπάνω και αγχώνομαι, αλλά θα δούμε...Λοιπόν, για πείτε κάνα σαιτ να κάνω τεστ την ταχύτητα και να φέρω αποτελέσματα στην παρέα. Πάντως αυτό που παρατήρησα και εγώ, τουλάχιστον καταρχήν, είναι οτι όντως κλειδώνει στα 1023 και 10046.

----------


## nredpap

Α ξέχασα να αναφέρω. Το παλικάρι που ήρθε για την εγκατάσταση, μου φάνηκε τρομερά εξυπηρετικό. (Edit: [ όχι ονόματα ] νομίζω...το γράφω γιατί ο καλός τεχνικός πρέπει να διαφημίζεται. Προσωπική άποψη τέλος πάντων). Αυτά και θα δούμε τι θα γίνει.

----------


## nxenos

Γιατι ρε παιδια ολοι κλειδωνετε στα 10.046??Εμενα κλειδωνε εκει απο την Παρασκευη και απο την Δευτερα το απογευμα μεχρι σημερα ολο πεφτει!!Τι μαμακια εχουν κανει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω!

----------


## mich83

Κατέβασε αυτό και δες στο πόσο σταθεροποιείται : ftp://ftp.ntua.gr/pub/linux/archlinu...oo.current.iso

----------


## nxenos

Αστο φιλαρακι,τα εχω δοκιμασει ολα! Δεν σταθεροποιειται πουθενα!Μεχρι 200 παει,μετα πεφτει παλι,κολλαει σε μια φαση,μετα ξαναπεφτει στα 25 και ξαναμανα...
Εγω παντως αν παει ετσι μεχρι και την αλλη βδομαδα..ΤΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ!

----------


## nredpap

Επειδή πρέπει να την κάνω  προς το παρόν και να γυρίσω αργά το βράδυ (ας ετοιμαστούμε για τεστ μετά τα μεσάνυχτα!), μπήκα γρήγορα στο speedtest.net και σε server της ΟΝ (!!!) αν κατάλαβα καλά στην Αθήνα, μου έβγαλε down 7234 kb , up 322 kb. Αυτά τώρα είναι καλά?

----------


## mich83

To down καλό είναι. Το up άθλιο. Aλλά εντάξει δώσε τους χρόνο μια βδομάδα να σετάρουν τη πόρτα σου.

----------


## rdaniel

Off Topic


		Με όλο το σεβασμό στα προβλήματα που έχει ο καθένας, κάπου πρέπει και εμείς οι χρήστες να μετριάσουμε λίγο τις αντιδράσεις μας. Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μερικοί διαμαρτύρονται συνέχεια, χωρίς καν να έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί! Σε τελική ανάλυση, κάποιος μπορεί να πει το πρόβλημά του, να το σχολιάσει, να το σκεφτεί και μετά υπάρχουν κι αλλού παραλίες να πάει το κουβαδάκι του  :Whistle: 

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι άλλο να συζητάς προβλήματα που έχεις και την απογοήτευσή σου αν δεν λύνονται και άλλο το να φέρνεις την καταστροφή. Το να διαμαρτύρεσαι συνέχεια είναι άσκοπο, ανούσιο και κουραστικό. Κι εγώ είχα κάνει αίτηση στην Tellas για Zisto και περίμενα όσο θεώρησα ότι αυτό είχε κάποιο νόημα. Είπα μια - δυο φορές το πρόβλημά μου στο σχετικό φόρουμ, και από κει και πέρα όταν θεώρησα πλέον αναξιόπιστη την στάση της απλά ακύρωσα και έφυγα.

Δεν αναφέρομαι σε όλους τους χρήστες που γράφουν εδώ, οι περισσότεροι είναι λογικοί, αναφέρουν προβλήματα που έχουν με τις υπηρεσίες και δίνουν πληροφορίες και στους υπόλοιπους που είμαστε στην αναμονή. Αλλά υπάρχουν και κάποιοι που το έχουν παρακάνει IMΝSHO. 

Για αυτό, παρακαλώ, ας σκεφτούμε λίγο πριν γράφουμε και μεταφέρουμε τον εκνευρισμό μας και σε άλλους, που δεν μας φταίνε σε τίποτε.


Κατά τα άλλα, αναμένω τους τεχνικούς να έρθουν να κάνουν τη σύνδεση από μέρα σε μέρα. Και συν τοις άλλοις, από βλάβη του ΟΤΕ έμειναν χωρίς τηλέφωνο όλα τα σπίτια της γειτονιάς από τη Δευτέρα μέχρι σήμερα το μεσημέρι (ευτυχώς δούλευε η ADSL μου και ας είναι καλά το VoIP που με έσωσε και έκανα τα τηλεφωνήματα που έπρεπε  :Wink:  ) Ελπίζω να μην επηρεαστεί η μικτονόμηση από αυτό!

----------


## Axilleass

Για ξαναδοκιμαστε τωρα... σαμπως και βελτιώθηκε ή κατάσταση... Ειμαι γυρω στα 1,1 - 1,2 ΜΒ/s , αλλα το upload ειναι χαμηλο.. 500-600 kbps. Μάλλον σεταρουν το δικτυο...

----------


## penetrator

Δεν είναι πρόβλημα το ότι δεν κλειδώνει στα 10240, αλλά στα 10046. Τόσο το έχουν ρυθμίσει να κλειδώνει. Τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα από αυτά που μου είπαν...

----------


## mich83

> Δεν είναι πρόβλημα το ότι δεν κλειδώνει στα 10240, αλλά στα 10046. Τόσο το έχουν ρυθμίσει να κλειδώνει. Τουλάχιστον αυτό κατάλαβα από αυτά που μου είπαν...



Και στη τελική αυτό είναι το λιγότερο ρε παιδιά..  Να πώ ότι υπήρχε διαφορά 200Kbps σε μία 512 ή σε μία 1024, να το κάναμε θέμα. Αλλά στα 10.000kbps δε τρέχει και τίποτα. Ας λυθούν τα άλλα πρώτα :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## penetrator

Λοιπόν αυτό που είπα πιο πριν, για μένα πλέον δεν ισχύει και σύντομα για κανέναν. Τί θέλω να πώ; Το router μου αυτή τη στιγμή είναι κλειδωμένο στα 10239/1023. Εντάξει το 1 bit up/down χαλάλι  :Razz:  Μου είπαν πως τις αμέσως επόμενες μέρες θα αλλάξουν το κλείδωμα σε όλους. Το τηλέφωνό μου πλέον είναι σε όλα μια χαρά, εκτός από το μπιπ (αν και έχω πολύ ώρα να το ακούσω! Μπορεί να έφτιαξε και αυτό) και το βουητό που άκουγα ήταν τελικά της συσκευής μου (μαϊμού) που έφτιαξε και αυτό με τη μέθοδο "της καρπαζιάς"  :ROFL:   Στο modem μου μπορώ πλέον να μπαίνω κανονικά. Μη με ρωτήσετε πως έγινε αυτό! Θαύμα!!! χεχεχε Ήρθε ο τεχνικός σπίτι και με την πρώτη φορά που έβαλε τον κωδικό μπήκε αμέσως! Τώρα γιατί δεν έμπαινε μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω ιδέα (αποκλείεται να έγραφα λάθος τον κωδικό). Το pass να το γράφετε πάντως με κεφαλαία. Και επίσης το upnp δεν έπαιζε κανένα ρόλο μια και το δοκίμασα να το απενεργοποιήσω. Τα χαμηλά pings υπάρχουν λόγω του μέρους που βγαίνει εξωτερικό η netone που μάλλον είναι  Ιταλία και όχι Γερμανία όπως άλλες εταιρίες (γι' αυτό στους ιταλικούς server έχω καλό ping). Τα πολλά λάθη στη γραμμή πιθανόν οφείλονται στο upload μια και οι adsl2+ μπορούν να φτάσουν μόνο στο 1,2 περίπου mbps και οι γραμμές φτάνουν στα όριά τους (προφανώς εξαρτάται και από την απόσταση από τον κόμβο). Τέλος με forthnet και otenet δεν υπάρχει ακόμη άμεση σύνδεση με netone ενώ με tellas θα υπάρξει σύνδεση αυτές τις μέρες. Αυτά που λέω μου τα είπε τεχνικός ενώ θα διερευνηθούν περαιτέρω...
p.s. Τα παραπάνω είναι όσα κατάλαβα και δεν αποκλείω κάτι να μην ισχύει ή αλλιώς να μην κατάλαβα σωστά

----------


## limf(x)

Δώθηκε η απάντηση σε ένα πολύ σημαντικό νήμα του sub-forum---> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...26#post1198426)

Δεν ξέρω πως το καταφέρνουν κάθε φορά και με κάνουν να τους εμπιστεύομαι με κλειστα ματια! :Cool:  ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ και όλα θα φτιάξουν πολυ συντομα νομίζω :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν ξέρω πως το καταφέρνουν κάθε φορά και με κάνουν να τους εμπιστεύομαι με κλειστα ματια! ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ και όλα θα φτιάξουν πολυ συντομα νομίζω


Απλα οι απαντησεις ειναι live,τις βλεπουν ολοι.Λυνονται αποριες.Δεν ειναι πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν ή ακουσα ή καταλαβα ή φανταστηκα χωρις να υπαρχει αποδεικτικο υλικο.

Εδω ξερεις τι λενε οι ιδιοι οχι τι ειπαν σε καποιο χρηστη που μπορει να λειτουργησει και χαλασμενο τηλεφωνο.

Για αυτο ειναι καλο να υπαρχει support forum.

----------


## nxenos

> Δώθηκε η απάντηση σε ένα πολύ σημαντικό νήμα του sub-forum---> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...26#post1198426)
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πως το καταφέρνουν κάθε φορά και με κάνουν να τους εμπιστεύομαι με κλειστα ματια! ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ και όλα θα φτιάξουν πολυ συντομα νομίζω


Ε,να τωρα,βλεπετε!Τετοια κανουν και δεν μου παει καρδια να σκεφτομαι να τους αφησω!
Οσο αναφορα το θεμα των καλωδιων...μου περασε απο το μυαλο,επειδη εχουν ερθει κατι τυποι εδω και κανα μηνα κατω απο το σπιτι, της ΕΥΔΑΠ,με κατι μπολντοζες,εχουν σκαψει ολο τον δρομο...και αναρωτιομουν...λες να εχουν σκαψει και τιποτα καλωδια μαζι?να'χουν μεσει τιποτα χωματα?νερα?γιατι κατω απο το σπιτι μου εχει γινει εργοταξιο?Υπαρχει λοιπον τετοια περιπτωση?

----------


## vagskarm

> Δώθηκε η απάντηση σε ένα πολύ σημαντικό νήμα του sub-forum---> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...26#post1198426)
> 
> Δεν ξέρω πως το καταφέρνουν κάθε φορά και με κάνουν να τους εμπιστεύομαι με κλειστα ματια! ΥΠΟΜΟΝΗ και όλα θα φτιάξουν πολυ συντομα νομίζω


Με την αντιμετώπιση που δείχνουν στους πελάτες τους (δηλαδή εμάς), κάθε μέρα με κάνουν να αισθάνομαι και πιο σίγουρος για την επιλογή που έκανα.

Μπράβο στην NetOne και καλή συνέχεια. Τέτοιες εταιρείες χρειάζονται στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## nredpap

Μια νέα μέτρηση, μόλις τώρα έδειξε down 8551, up 318. Θα δούμε. Πάντως, επειδή έκανα και φορητότητα, η δεύτερη voip γραμμή δουλεύει τζάμι. Ααααα, μια ερώτηση: Ξέρει κανείς πότε θα υλοποιηθεί η φορητότητα του αριθμού από τον ΟΤΕ? Θα με ειδοποιήσει κάποιος υποθέτω??? Αυτά προς το παρόν, και να δω πότε θα ανέβει το upload μου... :Thinking: 




(Δεύτερη μέτρηση για να δοκιμάσω το speedtest.net.....off topic, sorry)

----------


## yuk

Λοιπόν, από σήμερα αργά το βράδυ μέχρι και τώρα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος!  :Smile: 
Κλειδώνω 1.023/10.239, κατεβάζω με πάνω 1ΜΒ/s ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ και το τηλέφωνο συνεχίζει να είναι άψογο. Οι ρυθμίσεις που κάνανε φαίνεται το απέδωσαν!  :Cool: 
Η γραμμή συνεχίζει να έχει λάθη, αλλά δε φαίνεται να δημιουργούν σημαντικό πρόβλημα.
Μπράβο guys, συνεχίστε έτσι!  :One thumb up:

----------


## nredpap

Μετά από την γενική ικανοποίηση μέχρι τώρα, έχω ένα ερώτημα: Μπορείτε να κάνετε ping από command prompt? Εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω κανένα (in, microsoft,etc). Μιλάμε όλα τα requests, φεύγουν και τρελαίνομαι στο time out (ούτε μπάσκετ να έπαιζα...) Έχετε καμιά ιδέα επ'αυτού του θέματος???

----------


## nxenos

> Λοιπόν, από σήμερα αργά το βράδυ μέχρι και τώρα είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος! 
> Κλειδώνω 1.023/10.239, κατεβάζω με πάνω 1ΜΒ/s ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ και το τηλέφωνο συνεχίζει να είναι άψογο. Οι ρυθμίσεις που κάνανε φαίνεται το απέδωσαν! 
> Η γραμμή συνεχίζει να έχει λάθη, αλλά δε φαίνεται να δημιουργούν σημαντικό πρόβλημα.
> Μπράβο guys, συνεχίστε έτσι!


Αντε!Μπραβο μπραβο!Ανυπομονω να παω σπιτι το απογευμα να τσεκαρω και γω!

----------


## penetrator

ρώτα κανένα τεχνικό για το προβλημά σου, γιατί εγώ μπορώ να κάνω χωρίς πρόβλημα πέρα ελάχιστων εξαιρέσεων. Δοκίμασε και πουθενά αλλού για να είσαι σίγουρος.

----------


## nxenos

> Μετά από την γενική ικανοποίηση μέχρι τώρα, έχω ένα ερώτημα: Μπορείτε να κάνετε ping από command prompt? Εγώ δεν μπορώ να κάνω κανένα (in, microsoft,etc). Μιλάμε όλα τα requests, φεύγουν και τρελαίνομαι στο time out (ούτε μπάσκετ να έπαιζα...) Έχετε καμιά ιδέα επ'αυτού του θέματος???


Τωρα που το λες,ουτε γω μπορουσα να κανω ping τωρα που το θυμηθηκα...
και γω time out συνεχεια...
αλλα νταξει,εμενα δεν με απασχολει και πολυ αυτο οσο το προβλημα της γραμμης μου.
Θα δοκιμασω να κανω ενα reset στο ρουτερ μηπως και αυτη την φορα συνχρονισει σωστα.

----------


## yuk

Σε μένα ping & traceroute δουλεύουν κανονικά. Δοκιμάστε σε κάποιον άλλο server μήπως σας κόβει κάποιο firewall...

----------


## vagskarm

Παιδιά, όσοι δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε ping, μήπως έχετε εγκατεστημένο κανένα software firewall στα pc σας και το κόβει αυτό ?

----------


## nxenos

> Παιδιά, όσοι δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε ping, μήπως έχετε εγκατεστημένο κανένα software firewall στα pc σας και το κόβει αυτό ?


E,εννοειται οτι υπαρχει software firewall,norton internet security.
Και σε μενα κανει tracert,ping δεν κανει.

----------


## vagskarm

nxenos δεν τσεκάρεις τι επιτρέπει προς τα έξω και τι όχι το soft firewall ? Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Στο λέω γιατί πριν βάλω linux στα μηχανήματα στο σπίτι, είχα το zonealarm και το είχα σετάρει να τα κόβει αυτά, ακόμη δεν απαντούσε σε ping που ερχόταν από άλλο μηχάνημα.

----------


## djkokalis

καλημερα σας. στη περιοχή κουκακίου που συνδέεται απο το dslam ακροπόλεως εχει ενεργοποιηθεί κανεις?αν ναι οι ταχυτητες πως είναι και σε ποσες μέρες εγινε η ενεργοποίηση?σκεφτομαι να κανω αιτησούλα.

----------


## nxenos

> nxenos δεν τσεκάρεις τι επιτρέπει προς τα έξω και τι όχι το soft firewall ? Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. Στο λέω γιατί πριν βάλω linux στα μηχανήματα στο σπίτι, είχα το zonealarm και το είχα σετάρει να τα κόβει αυτά, ακόμη δεν απαντούσε σε ping που ερχόταν από άλλο μηχάνημα.


Ευχαριστω,
θα ριξω μια ματια,οχι οτι καιγομαι κιολας..ετσι,πιο πολυ εγκυκλοπαιδικα θα το τσεκαρω.

----------


## yuk

2-3 φορές περιμένοντας να φορτώσει η σελίδα που ζήτησα, μου έβγαλε time out. Δεν ξέρω τι φταίει, αλλά αν συμβαίνει γενικά, μπορεί αυτό να δικαιολογεί ότι δεν μπορείτε να κάνετε ping. Αν ξαναέχετε πρόβλημα με ping, δοκιμάστε να δείτε εκείνη τη στιγμή κάποιο site, να δούμε αν σχετίζονται τα δυο προβλήματα.  :Wink:

----------


## nredpap

λοιπόν, επανέρχομαι στο θέμα του ping. Παρατήρησα οτι ενώ δεν κάνει ping στο in.gr, κάνει στον ote, otenet etc. Παρενθετικά να πω οτι με την προηγούμενη σύνδεση δε θυμάμαι αν έκανα στο in,  αλλά σίγουρα έκανα στην Microsoft. Τώρα, το άλλο ενδιαφέρον και προς συζήτηση θέμα είναι οτι, αν κάνεις το απλό ping στον οτε, προσέξετ τα hops που κάνει...πηγαίνει Καλλιθέα-Ν.Σμύρνη μέσω Λαμίας...Για να βρει τον οτε, πάει στη μισή Ευρώπη :Thinking:  Γιατί όμως? Τί παίζει με συνδεσιμότητα οτενετ, και διάφορα άλλα backbones???Κανέναςς ειδήμων μπορεί να βοηθήσει?

----------


## yuk

Περιμένουν να ενεργοποιηθούν κι άλλα κυκλώματα στο AIX, επειδή δεν επαρκούν αυτά που έχει η Net One και γι' αυτό μάλλον δρομολογούν κίνηση από το εξωτερικό.

ΥΓ. Προφανώς και δεν απάντησα σαν ειδήμονας.  :Razz:

----------


## pstr

@nredpap: 
Μην σε ανησυχεί καθόλου αυτό το γεγονός, Προφανώς κάποιο hop στη διαδρομή, κόβει τα πακέτα για ping. Τα ίδια αποτελέσματα έχω και από OTENET προς αυτούς τους προορισμούς.

@yuk:
Σωστά τα λες (και απάντησες και σαν ειδήμων). Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι περιμένουν να ενεργοποιήσουν και τις υπόλοιπες συνδέσεις με AIX (βρε που το είχα διαβάσει, που το είχα διαβάσει;;;  :Thinking: ).

----------


## BaGeR

Το in.gr έχει κόψει τα reply στα ping.  :Very Happy: 
Μην δοκιμάζετε εκεί, τσάμπα ο κόπος.

----------


## yuk

Κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι βλέπω αυτό το πινακάκι. Έλεος πια... 
Ο ariadgr το έφτιαξε στην αρχή με λίγα στοιχεία και όπως είπε και αυτός δεν είναι αξιόπιστο. Ρωτήστε τη Νet One στο τηλέφωνο ή στο support forum αν θέλετε την πραγματικότητα.

----------


## penetrator

Παιδιά εγώ όπως είπα μερικά μηνύμα πιο πίσω ΔΕΝ υπάρχει σύμβαση μεταξύ netone και ΟΤΕ, όπως και netone με forthnet. Το όλο θέμα είναι οι οικονομικές απαιτήσεις που έχουν οι άλλες 2 εταιρίες, που ζητάνε από τη netone να πληρώσει για να συνδεθεί μαζί τους ενώ υποτίθεται αυτό θα έπρεπε να γίνει χωρίς κάποιο χρηματικό αντίτιμο. Με την tellas ήρθαν πρόσφατα σε συμφωνία. Για τις υπόλοιπες δεν ξέρω... Νομίζω πως ούτε με ntua υπάρχει ακόμη απευθείας σύνδεση εξαιτίας μιας αναβάθμισης που σκάλωσε στον ΟΤΕ
p.s. Το μπιπ του τηλεφώνου, τελικά δεν σταμάτισε, αλλά τώρα ακούγεται πολύ πιο σπάνια!!

----------


## akaloith

εχω ρωτησει στο official φορουμ ερωτησεις που καινε  :Smile: 
για να δουμε τι θα απαντησουν

----------


## nredpap

Είδα τις ερωτήσεις σου :Smile: . Αν τις απαντήσουν χωρίς φόβο και πάθος, θα καταλάβουμε πολλά πράγματα για το πού βρισκόμαστε. Άντε να δούμε :Wink:

----------


## hemlock

> εχω ρωτησει στο official φορουμ ερωτησεις που καινε 
> για να δουμε τι θα απαντησουν


Γιατι "καινε" αυτε οι ερωτησεις που εθεσες? :Wink:

----------


## babyboy

Εμενα (χωρις διαθεση παρεξηγησης) μου φαινονται λιγο 'κατασκοπευτικες' οι αποριες σου. Αν ολα πανε καλα με τις γραμμες μας δεν μας ενδιαφερει το τι γινεται απο εκει και περα...

Εκτος των αλλων γραφεις στο μηνυμα οτι εχεις οτενετ, και στο προφιλ σου εχεις Netone..

Δεν θελω να φανω κακος απλα νομιζω οτι δεν πρεπει να το παρακανουμε με το support, αν φροντιζουν να ειναι ολα καλα δεν θελω να μαθω νουμερα...

Αυτα και sorry αν ειμαι επιθετικος, δεν εχω διαθεση να σε κατηγορησω akaloith, ειμαι κι εγω το ιδιο επιφυλακτικος μετα απο αυτα που ειδαμε και παθαμε απο την Οn, αλλα ας περιμενουμε λιγο...

----------


## nredpap

Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Γιατί όποιος ρωτάει κάποια πράγματα είναι κακοπροαίρετος? Υποτίθεται οτι και η ύπαρξη του subforum εν μέρει εξυπηρετεί τις διάφορες απορίες των ήδη ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών. Δεν έχει νόημα η "κατασκοπεία" από κάποιον που είναι ήδη χρήστης (σε γενικές γραμμές πάντα). Και εγώ θέλω να μάθω για τις συνδέσεις με τις άλλες εταιρίες. Και εγώ θέλω να ξέρω τι παίζει με την επόμενη αναβάθμιση. Πχ τώρα κατέβαζα ένα αρχείο, πότε έβλεπα 1050 kbytes (εκπληκτικό έτσι?) και πότε 58...και τρελαινόμουν. Λες να είμαι και εγώ κατάσκοπος??? :Smile: 

Φιλικά πάντα και χωρίς διάθεση παρεξήγησης.  :One thumb up:  Εδώ είμαι για να λέω και καμιά !@#!@$ :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hemlock

> Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Γιατί όποιος ρωτάει κάποια πράγματα είναι κακοπροαίρετος? Υποτίθεται οτι και η ύπαρξη του subforum εν μέρει εξυπηρετεί τις διάφορες απορίες των ήδη ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών. Δεν έχει νόημα η "κατασκοπεία" από κάποιον που είναι ήδη χρήστης (σε γενικές γραμμές πάντα). Και εγώ θέλω να μάθω για τις συνδέσεις με τις άλλες εταιρίες. Και εγώ θέλω να ξέρω τι παίζει με την επόμενη αναβάθμιση. Πχ τώρα κατέβαζα ένα αρχείο, πότε έβλεπα 1050 kbytes (εκπληκτικό έτσι?) και πότε 58...και τρελαινόμουν. Λες να είμαι και εγώ κατάσκοπος???
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα και χωρίς διάθεση παρεξήγησης.  Εδώ είμαι για να λέω και καμιά !@#!@$


Ουτε κακοπροαιρετος ,αλλα ουτε και "κατοασκοπος"...Απλα νομιζω οτι ,το τι θα κανει με την αναβαθμιση της η εταιρεια,το ποτε θα αναβαθμιστει ,πως μοιραζεται το Bw μεταξυ των χρηστων της δεν ενδιαφερει κανεναν μας...

----------


## akaloith

δεν σε ενδιαφερει αν πχ οι  εταιρικοι τρωνε το μισο και gbit? 7 χρονια εταιρια ειναι.
ειναι ζωτικης σημασιας να δουμε ποσοι ειναι οι υπαρχοντες πελατες για να δουμε τι μενει στους υπολοιπους




> Εμενα (χωρις διαθεση παρεξηγησης) μου φαινονται λιγο 'κατασκοπευτικες' οι αποριες σου. Αν ολα πανε καλα με τις γραμμες μας δεν μας ενδιαφερει το τι γινεται απο εκει και περα...
> 
> Εκτος των αλλων γραφεις στο μηνυμα οτι εχεις οτενετ, και στο προφιλ σου εχεις Netone..
> 
> Δεν θελω να φανω κακος απλα νομιζω οτι δεν πρεπει να το παρακανουμε με το support, αν φροντιζουν να ειναι ολα καλα δεν θελω να μαθω νουμερα...
> 
> Αυτα και sorry αν ειμαι επιθετικος, δεν εχω διαθεση να σε κατηγορησω akaloith, ειμαι κι εγω το ιδιο επιφυλακτικος μετα απο αυτα που ειδαμε και παθαμε απο την Οn, αλλα ας περιμενουμε λιγο...


ελεος, δεν εχω να πω κατι αλλο.
εγω θελω να γινω συνδρομητης της νετονε απο τις 11/05 που εκανα την αιτηση. Αυτοι ομως, η ο οτε δεν με αφηνει προς το παρον αφου περιμενω τη κατασκευη γραμμης. Και με την οτενετ ουτε να την ακουσω δεν θελω. αρκετα μας τα 'φαγε

----------


## sierra

Σημερα ειναι ολα τελεια. :Worthy: 
Μπραβο στους τεχνικους της Netone που ανταποκριθηκαν αμεσα και ελυσαν το προβλημα της ταχυτητας που ειχα. :Clap: 
Επισυναπτω μετρησεις απο forthnet.

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
31/05/2007 17:20:56
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 859.74Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 5.58Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

----------


## akaloith

λυπαμαι αλλα η απαντηση στο official forum ηταν απλα απογοητευτικη
δεν εχουν διασυνδεση με otenet και forthnet
δεν λενε τιποτα για το υπαρχων εταιρικο πελατολογιο ωστε να ξερουμε τι μενει για εμας τους οικιακους
αυτη η απαντηση μονο "ξεκαθαρη" δεν ηταν
κριμα

----------


## Tem

απογοήτευση προκαλούν οι τελευταίες σελίδες που διαβάζω. Σχεδόν μόνο προβλήματα

----------


## miltiadis21

> απογοήτευση προκαλούν οι τελευταίες σελίδες που διαβάζω. Σχεδόν μόνο προβλήματα


Προσωπικά δέν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα όλα λειτουργουν ρολόι απο χτές  :Razz: 
Πάντως ελπίζω να χαλαρώσουν λίγο τα πνεύματα εδώ μέσα και να σταθούμε στην ουσία...

----------


## sierra

> λυπαμαι αλλα η απαντηση στο official forum ηταν απλα απογοητευτικη
> δεν εχουν διασυνδεση με otenet και forthnet
> δεν λενε τιποτα για το υπαρχων εταιρικο πελατολογιο ωστε να ξερουμε τι μενει για εμας τους οικιακους
> αυτη η απαντηση μονο "ξεκαθαρη" δεν ηταν
> κριμα


Διαφωνω με το σχολιο σου φιλε μου.Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που ενας ISP απαντα Live στις ερωτησεις μας και φτασαμε στο σημειο της υπερβολης απο αποψη ερωτησεων.
Εχεις γρηγορες ταχυτητες?εχεις καλη και σταθερη συνδεση?εισαι γενικοτερα ευχαριστημενος?Τι αλλο ψαχνεις?Πως κανει την δουλεια του και μοιραζει το bandwith?
Ειλικρινα,μετα την κοροιδια της Vivodi νοιωθω οτι εκανα την σωστη επιλογη. :Respekt:

----------


## akaloith

μορε ας με συνδεσουν εμενα που περιμενω απο τις 11/05 και να εχω σταθερες ταχυτητες και θα ειμαι μια χαρα. ως τοτε απλα περιμενω και ελπιζω
Παντως ειναι σημαντικη info το τι τρωνε οι εταιρικοι για να δουμε τι απομενει απο το 1gbps

----------


## penetrator

Αφου λένε ότι δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα bandwidth δεν έχουν σημασία οι λεπτομέριες...

----------


## mich83

@ Akaloith: Σιγά μη σου πούνε και τι μισθούς παίρνουνε και τι χρώμα βρακί φοράνε. Εταιρεία είναι όχι γειτονιακός σύλλογος για τη προστασία της άγριας μύγας:P

----------


## hemlock

> δεν σε ενδιαφερει αν πχ οι  εταιρικοι τρωνε το μισο και gbit? 7 χρονια εταιρια ειναι.
> ειναι ζωτικης σημασιας να δουμε ποσοι ειναι οι υπαρχοντες πελατες για να δουμε τι μενει στους υπολοιπους


Αν με ενδιαφερει το αν οι εταιρικοι χρηστες τρωνε το μισο bw ρωτας?
Ποσος...Γιατι να με ενδιαφερει και αν πχ μετα απο 1χρονο κλεισει... :Wink: 
Ας φροντισουν ετσι ωστε να μην ακουσουν απο κανεναν παραπονο...Ας φροντισουν να μην κλεισουν μετα απο ενα χρονο...
Τη βλεπεις τη διαφορα στο σκεπτικο?

----------


## limf(x)

Μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο απο την netone και κλείσαμε ραντεβού αυριο για την παράδωση του εξοπλισμου :Smile: 
Φτου φτου φτου να μην τους ματιάσω :Very Happy:  αλλα στις 15/5 έκανα την αίτηση και νομίζω πως σχετικά γρήγορα προχωραει η ενεργοποίηση :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Από πότε ο ΟΤΕ αρνείται να δώσει bw παρόχου με ΑΙΧ όπως αναφέρει ο netone3 μέσω ethernet?

----------


## sierra

> @ Akaloith:Εταιρεία είναι όχι γειτονιακός σύλλογος για τη προστασία της άγριας μύγας:P


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Πολυ καλο

----------


## Tem

> Προσωπικά δέν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα όλα λειτουργουν ρολόι απο χτές 
> Πάντως ελπίζω να χαλαρώσουν λίγο τα πνεύματα εδώ μέσα και να σταθούμε στην ουσία...


εύχομαι σύντομα να διαβάζουμε μόνο θετικά σχόλια :One thumb up:

----------


## kainakos

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα.Διάβασα όλο το topic της netone  :Very Happy:  γιατι σκεφτομαι σοβαρα να κανω αιτηση.Μεχρι τωρα βλεπω αρκετα καλα σχολια μονο που εχω καποιες ερωτησουλες να κανω.Υπαρχει περιπτωση να υπαρχει προβλημα με games?(l2,wow,κτλπ)το λεω αυτο γιατι λετε για κλειστες πορτες στον router.Επισης εισται ικνοπιοιμενοι γενικα?Τελος να κοψω ενδελος τη σχεση με τον οτε? η ειναι καλητερα να εχω σχεση με οτε?Εχει διαφορα?.

----------


## nikolaos7

> Kalispera kai apo emena.Diabasa olo to topic ths netone  gt skeftomai sobara na kanw aithsh.Mexri twra blepw arketa kala sxolia mono pou exw kapies erwtisoules na kanw.Yparxei periptwsei na yparxei problhma me games?(l2,wow,tklp)to lew giafto gt lete kai kleistes portes ston router.Kai epishs eistai ikanopioimenoi apo to geniko synolo?Telos na kopso endelos th sxesh me ote i einai kalhtera na exw sxesh me ote?Exei diafora?.




Off Topic


		Φίλε δεν επιτρέπονται τα greeklish κάνε επεξεργασία στο μήνυμά σου.Καλωσήρθες :One thumb up:

----------


## limf(x)

Κατ'αρχάς τα greeklish απαγορεύονται στο forum κανε ενα κόπο να κάνεις edit το μήνυμα και να το ξαναγράψεις :Wink: (στο λέω εγώ για να μην σε κραξει κανένας admin :Smile: )
Δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα με τα games καθώς είναι μες στις δυνατότητες του κάθε συνδρομήτη να ανοίξει όποιες πορτες θέλει στο jetspeed και κατα συνέπεια να μην δημιουργεί κανέναν απολύτως πρόβλημα :One thumb up:  :Wink: 
Προσωπικά δεν εχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα οπότε δεν θα μπορούσα να εκφέρω άποψη για απόδοση γραμμης etc.Αυτό πάντως που μας έχει κερδίσει όλους μας ειναι η πελατοκεντρικη πολιτική της netone,την οποία προσωπικά την θεωρώ απίστευτα μεγάλο προτέρημα καθώς και ένα πολυ σημαντικό κίνητρο για να επιλέξεις την εν λόγω εταιρία.Η απόφαση δική σου :Razz: 

ps.Καλωσήρθες στο forum :Welcome:  :Smile:

----------


## rdaniel

> Προσωπικά δέν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα όλα λειτουργουν ρολόι απο χτές 
> Πάντως ελπίζω να χαλαρώσουν λίγο τα πνεύματα εδώ μέσα και να σταθούμε στην ουσία...





> Να ρωτήσω κάτι: Γιατί όποιος ρωτάει κάποια πράγματα είναι κακοπροαίρετος? Υποτίθεται οτι και η ύπαρξη του subforum εν μέρει εξυπηρετεί τις διάφορες απορίες των ήδη ενεργοποιημένων χρηστών. Δεν έχει νόημα η "κατασκοπεία" από κάποιον που είναι ήδη χρήστης (σε γενικές γραμμές πάντα). Και εγώ θέλω να μάθω για τις συνδέσεις με τις άλλες εταιρίες. Και εγώ θέλω να ξέρω τι παίζει με την επόμενη αναβάθμιση. Πχ τώρα κατέβαζα ένα αρχείο, πότε έβλεπα 1050 kbytes (εκπληκτικό έτσι?) και πότε 58...και τρελαινόμουν. Λες να είμαι και εγώ κατάσκοπος???
> 
> Φιλικά πάντα και χωρίς διάθεση παρεξήγησης.  Εδώ είμαι για να λέω και καμιά !@#!@$


Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω και το έχω πει και αλλού: λίγη χαλάρωση δεν βλάπτει ρε παιδιά ... Καλές οι ερωτήσεις, αλλά μερικές φορές το "ψειρίζουμε" το πράγμα πολύ ...  :Thinking:

----------


## karavagos

Off Topic





> Από πότε ο ΟΤΕ αρνείται να δώσει bw παρόχου με ΑΙΧ όπως αναφέρει ο netone3 μέσω ethernet?


Δυστυχώς ισχύει εξ'αρχής της δημιουργίας του AIX για όλους τους παρόχους εκτός της Otenet  :Thinking:  γιατί βρισκόταν στον ίδιο χώρο.
Πρόσφατα όμως (αφού έφτιαξε το ME δίκτυο ο ΟΤΕ) "συμφώνησαν" ΕΔΕΤ και ΟΤΕ να δώσουν σε όλους την σχετική δυνατότητα.

----------


## No-Name

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δυστυχώς ισχύει εξ'αρχής της δημιουργίας του AIX για όλους τους παρόχους εκτός της Otenet  γιατί βρισκόταν στον ίδιο χώρο.
> Πρόσφατα όμως (αφού έφτιαξε το ME δίκτυο ο ΟΤΕ) "συμφώνησαν" ΕΔΕΤ και ΟΤΕ να δώσουν σε όλους την σχετική δυνατότητα.


Το πρόσφατα είναι πάνω από 2 μήνες όμως(κάνω λάθος?)

----------


## momo

Παιδἶα με τον συγχρονισμο εγινε  τιποτα?Με το θεμα του UPNP?
Γιατι εγω ακομα στα 10046/1023 ειμαι και μονο με ενργοποιημενο το UPNP χωρις ειμαι στα 8192/1024

----------


## yuk

Mόλις είναι έτοιμο το νέο firmware θα το "σπρώξουν" στα SpeedTouch μας. Μπορεί και μέσα στη μέρα, δεν είπανε;  :Wink:

----------


## momo

Ετσι ειπανε απλα επειδη ειπαν μεσα στη ημερα ρωτησα μπας και εγινε τιποτα

----------


## yuk

Eδώ τίποτα ακόμα. (Software Release: 6.2.16.3. Για να δούμε που θα πάει.  :Razz: )

----------


## nredpap

Και εγώ τώρα που κοίταξα, είμαι ακόμα στα 10046/1023. Δεν πειράζει, καλά να είμαστε, την υγειά μας να έχουμε και όλα θα γίνουν... :Cool:

----------


## yuk

Aπό ταχύτητες πως πάμε; Εγώ είμαι ακόμα γύρω στο 1000ρικάκι!  :One thumb up:

----------


## momo

Τα ιδια 1,06Μβ\ς

----------


## limf(x)

Μόλις έφτασε ο εξοπλισμός!! :Worthy: Τώρα τι κάνω??(Edit: :Smile: Εμαθα,περιμένω μεχρι το τέλος της επόμενης εβδομαδας οπότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ :Razz:  :Razz:  :Smile: )

----------


## satyros

> Μόλις έφτασε ο εξοπλισμός!!Τώρα τι κάνω??(Edit:Εμαθα,περιμένω μεχρι το τέλος της επόμενης εβδομαδας οπότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ)


κ μένα σήμερα έφτασε αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ. Σου έδωσαν ημερομηνία?έχει έρθει κανείς απο νετονε ή ΟΤΕ?

----------


## limf(x)

> κ μένα σήμερα έφτασε αλλά δεν ξέρω πότε θα ενεργοποιηθώ. Σου έδωσαν ημερομηνία?έχει έρθει κανείς απο νετονε ή ΟΤΕ?


Μου είπαν οτι μέχρι το τέλος της επόμενης εβδομάδας θα είμαι ενεργοποιημένος!Είπε ακόμη οτι γενικα απο την παραλαβή του εξοπλισμου να υπολογίζουμε +1,5εβδομάδα για την ενεργοποίηση :Wink:

----------


## Avvocato

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΣ

Μολις μπηκα κι εγω στο club

Να ναι καλα τα παιδια της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που ηρθαν και με συνδεσαν

Η γραμμη πεταει φτου φτου φτου μην τη ματιασω.

Προς το παρον ολα καλα.

----------


## yuk

Welcome to the club!  :One thumb up: 
Για δώσε μας και λεπτομέρειες για τη γραμμή σου! (Broadband Connection > DSL Connection > Details)

----------


## Avvocato

DSL Connection  

 Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:29:33 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.046 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 2,64 / 41,99 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 16,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 14,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 23,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 20 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 22 / 0 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 3.950 / 0

----------


## Avvocato

πως τα βλεπετε????

----------


## pit7

11η μερα ενεργοποιημενος σημερα και ακομη συνχρονιζω  στα  837/2790. δειτε και τα δικα μου :
Uptime:	0 days, 0:01:29
Modulation:	G.992.3 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	837 / 2.790
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/KB]:	1,88 / 117,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	27,5 / 45,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,5 / 6,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	30 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	9.160 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	60.704 / 538
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	66.784 / 116

----------


## yuk

> πως τα βλεπετε????


Μια χαρά.  :Wink: 

pit7, πολλά προβλήματα. Μίλησες με Net One μήπως μπορούν να σου καθαρίσουν λίγο τη γραμμή;

----------


## pit7

Ναι εχω μιλησει απο 23 του μηνα, το εχουν δηλωσει στον ΟΤΕ σαν βλαβη και πριν 4 μερες ζητησανε καθαρισμο γραμμης απο τον οτε.  Ο καθαρισμος απο αυτους γινετε η απο τον οτε ?

----------


## yuk

Από τον ΟΤΕ γίνεται, αλλά η (κάθε) Net One μπορεί να τσεκάρει πριν δώσει τη βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ μήπως χρειάζονται ρυθμίσεις στη γραμμή σου που μπορεί να βοηθήσουν σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

Καλό κουράγιο.  :Wink:

----------


## pit7

Μου ειπαν οτι πρωτα πρεπει να απαντησει ο ΟΤΕ και μετα θα δουνε πως θα προχωρισουν. Παντος τοσες μερες κανει ο ΟΤΕ για καθαρισμο ?

----------


## djkokalis

εμενα ρε παιδιά μπορει να μου απαντησει καποιος στην ερωτηση μου?στο κουκακι υπαρχουν ενεργοποιημενοι?τι ταχυτητες πιανει και τι χρονος αναμονης για ενεργοποιηση?

----------


## yuk

Πολύ ωραία εμπειρία η 10άρα... Κατέβασα DVD Fedora (4 CDs) με 850-900 σε λίγοτερο από ώρα.  :Cool:  
Oι ρυθμισούλες στο δίκτυο της Net One ήταν όταν χρειαζόταν.  :One thumb up: 
(Bασικά μάλλον πιο πολύ ώρα έκανα να το κατεβάσω απ' όσο θα ασχοληθώ μαζί του, αλλά τέσπα...  :Razz:  Και κάποτε έκοβα φλέβες για Fedora...)

----------


## Tem

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΥΥΥΥΥΥΣ
> 
> Μολις μπηκα κι εγω στο club
> 
> Να ναι καλα τα παιδια της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που ηρθαν και με συνδεσαν
> 
> Η γραμμη πεταει φτου φτου φτου μην τη ματιασω.
> 
> Προς το παρον ολα καλα.


καλορίζικος. Μετά απο αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες με άλλες εταιρείες επιτέλους συνδέθηκες. 
Η γραμμή σου φαίνεται εξαιρετική  :One thumb up:

----------


## Avvocato

> καλορίζικος. Μετά απο αποτυχημένες προσπάθειες με άλλες εταιρείες επιτέλους συνδέθηκες. 
> Η γραμμή σου φαίνεται εξαιρετική



Μα το ελεγα φιλε Tem οτι αυτη η εταιρεια εχει αλλη αυρα απο την αρχη.

Και το απεδειξαν με τον καλυτερο τροπο. Με συνδεσαν σε περιπου 1 μηνα ημερολογιακο και μερικες μερες απο την ημερομηνια της αιτησης μου και ολα πηγαν κατ' ευχην μεχρι τωρα.

Και παλι ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΤΟΥΣ με κεφαλαια γραμματα.

3μιση μηνες αναμονης Τρελλας και αλλους 2 αναμονης ΟΝ πηγε πολυ.

ΝΕΤΟΝΕ  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## tugito

Γεια χαρά κι από μένα. ΠΛέον ειμαι στην NETONE! Σημερα συνδέθηκα καθώς έλαβα το router (είχε γίνει μαλακία με τον courier). Ολα πολύ καλά, καθώς μου είπε και το παλικάρι ότι ειμαι στα 600 μέτρα από το κέντρο οτε. Επίσης υπάρχει ενα βραχυκύκλωμα το οποίο ειναι δυστυχώς μέσα στον τοίχο κάπου κατα μήκος των καλωδίων (ειμαι στα 601 μέτρα και βλεπουν βραχυκύκλωμα στα 602). Αυτό μου τόνισε ότι μαλλον θα μου δημιουργήσει αποσυνδέσεις και προβλήματα και θα έρθει ο τεχνικός την δευτέρα να το λύσουμε με αλλον τρόπο *(πιθανον με καλώδιο απευθείας από το μπαλκόνι κάτω στο υπόγειο στην γραμμή μου ώστε να μην μπλέκουμε με τοιχους). Παρόλα αυτά το ιντερνετ δουλεύει μια χαρά, εχει κάνει 2 αποσυνδέσεις και βλέπω καποια error στα στατιστικά. Σας τα παραθέτω να δειτε να μου πείτε γνώμες. Πιστεύω από δευτέρα που θα λειθεί και τυπικά το προβλημά μου θα πετάει.

DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 2:22:47
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.014 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	50,60 / 1,20
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5,0 / 14,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 25,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	2 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	452 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 86
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 34

Επίσης από speedtest.net



από speedtest.forthnet.gr μου έβγαλε ουσιαστικά 160kb/s download μόνο!

Το πρόβλημα ειναι ότι από ότι εχω καταλάβει θελει και κάποιο σετάρισμα ε; Που θα βρω πληροφορίες; Γιατι ενώ είδα ότι είχα βάλει 5 rapidshare αρχεία και κατέβαζα με 800 συνολο, σε torrents με open ports κανονικά δεν πάει πανω από 50 kb. Ειναι πρώτη μέρα βεβαια αλλά θα το ψάξω, εχω δει κάπου ότι ειχαν κι αλλοι πρόβλημα και με ρυθμίσεις λύθηκε...
Παω να οργώσω το φόρουμ ,αν κάποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει ας μου πει.

----------


## tugito

Λοιπόν βρήκα τι έφταιγε, παρόλο που εχω και πρόβλημα καλωδίωσης. Οποιος έχει προβλήματα ταχύτητας που βλέπω ότι ειναι αρκετοί να το κάνει και αμέσως μετά το restart θα δει οτι το πρόβλημα δεν υπάρχει πια. Αν τρέξτε το tcp analyzer (http://www.speedguide.net/analyzer.php) θα παρατηρήσετε ότι το Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) ειναι πολύ χαμηλό *(εμένα ηταν στις 17.000) με αποτέλεσμα να κόβει. Θα προσέξετε ότι σας προτείνει να το ανεβάσετε. Μην μπλέξετε όμως με πολλά. Να σας το κάνω ποιο απλό. Ξεχάστε το tcp analyzer. Απλά κατεβάστε το TCP/IP Optimizer από την διεύθυνση http://www.speedguide.net/files/TCPOptimizer.exe και τρέξτε το. Τώρα μεταφέρετε την λωρίδα που έχει στο connection speed προς τα δεξιά, κατά προτίμιση στον αριθμό 10.000 (για 10 mbit).Από το network adapter διαλέξτε την σωστή καρτα συνδεσης που εχετε (θα εμφανίσει και ip) και πηγαίνετε στην καρτέλα largest mtu. Πατήστε start. Τωρα πηγαίνετε στην latency. Πατήστε start. Τωρα πριν κάνουμε την τελευταία μας κίνηση πηγαίνετε file / backup current settings ώστε να σώσετε τα προηγουμενα settings αν τυχων δεν σας ικανοποιήσει η αλλαγή που ετοιμαζόμαστε να πραγματοποιήσουμε. Αφου ειμαστε πλεον ασφαλείς ας ξαναδουμε τι κάναμε. Ειναι απλό. Διαλέξαμε με την μπάρα αφηνωντάς την στο 10.000 την ταχυτητά μας, καναμε κάποια τεστ και διαλέξαμε την καρτα δικτύου μας. Αυτο ήταν όλο. Τωρα πατήστε στην general settings καρτελα κατω δεξιά εκεί που λέει optimal settings και ουσιαστικά θα σας επιλέξει τα ιδανικά settings πάνω στις επιλογές μας. Πατήστε apply changes και πατήστε yes στην ερώτηση που σας κάνει για reboot.
Μολις ξανανοιξει ο υπολογιστής κάντε πάλι ενα τεστ στην speedtest.forthnet.gr και γενικώς όπου θέλετε και δείτε την διαφορά. Εμένα ηταν τρομαχτική η διαφορά και σας την παραθέτω από κάτω. Ενω 6 ώρες πάλευα να δω πως θα ξεκωλήσω από τα 150 με 200Kb σε download από ftp.ntua.gr και πως θα καταφέρω να έχω και καλά τεστ, τελικά μετά το reboot ,αμέσως μετά από αυτό το ιδανικό πρόγραμμα σεταρίσματος modem η αλλαγή ηταν



Συγκρίνετε με το προηγουμενο μου Post και θα καταλάβετε. Ακριβώς πριν το restart ειχα κανει πάλι τεστ και ειχε βγει χειρότερο κι από το προηγουμενο, δεν το συζητάω ότι όλη την διαφορά σε μένα την εκανε αυτο το προγραμματάκι. Ελπίζω να σας βοήθησα. Αντε να τραβήξω και καλώδιο την δευτερα από τον κατανεμητή κατευθείαν πάνω στο μπαλκόνι μου ώστε να γλυτώσω και τις αποσυνδέσεις που έχω αραιότατα μεν αλλα υπαρκτές, λόγω βραχυκυκλώματος του εσωτερικού των τοιχων αυτου του αρχαίου πολυκατοοικίματος (καταραμένη Αθήνα).
Καλή τυχη παιδιά, κοιμάμαι ολόκληρος και ελπίζω να σας βοήθησα τουλάχιστον...

----------


## nikolaos7

Οι ενεργοποιημένοι μείνατε χωρίς internet ή έγινε αμέσως η αλλαγή σε netone?

----------


## penetrator

Χτες το βράδυ είχα κάτι αποσυνδέσεις μέχρι και για 20 λεπτά. Είχε κανείς άλλος αυτό το πρόβλημα; Στο 13860 που πήρα μου είπαν ότι δεν ήταν γενικότερο πρόβλημα, αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις...

----------


## sierra

και εγω τα ιδια,αλλα μετα εφτιαξε.

----------


## yuk

Mέχρι τις 2:00 δεν είχα πρόβλημα, δεν ξέρω για αργότερα...

----------


## ges

Φίλοι μου γεια σας. Όπως θα δείιτε και στην υπογραφή μου χθες παρέλαβα τον εξοπλισμό. Από την Νετ ουάν μου είπαν ότι ακόμα δεν είμαι ενεργοποιημένος. Ισχύει αυτό ή να προσπαθήσω να το σετάρω;

Τι κάνατε εσείς;

----------


## yuk

Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ το βρόχο σου και θα σου τηλεφωνήσει μετά η Net One για να έρθουν οι τεχνικοί να σε συνδέσουν.  :Wink:

----------


## ges

> Θα πρέπει να περιμένεις να φτιάξει ο ΟΤΕ το βρόχο σου και θα σου τηλεφωνήσει μετά η Net One για να έρθουν οι τεχνικοί να σε συνδέσουν.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, yuk. 
Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## djkokalis

helloooooooooo θα μου απαντησει εμενα κανενας?3 μυνηματα εχω γραψει μεχρι στιγμης. στο κουκακι τι χρονος αναμονη υπάρχει για να περασεις στο ιδιοκτητο?

----------


## LAZIO

Καλησπερα.Χαθηκα λόγο προβλήματος στο pc.Με ενεργοποίησαν την περασμένη Πέμπτη.Για ταχύτατα βάση του τεστ του φόρουμ ήταν 3 με 4 Μbit με Ethernet.Με το ασύρματο ούτε 1Mbit.Γίνετε να αλλάξει κάτι? :Thinking:

----------


## yuk

Mε το 712 συνδέεσαι;  :Blink:

----------


## vagskarm

> helloooooooooo θα μου απαντησει εμενα κανενας?3 μυνηματα εχω γραψει μεχρι στιγμης. στο κουκακι τι χρονος αναμονη υπάρχει για να περασεις στο ιδιοκτητο?


Τι ερώτηση είναι αυτή ? Ανάλογα την περιοχή αλλάζει ο χρόνος αναμονής ? Γιατί δεν τους παίρνεις τηλ. ?

----------


## kloklo

Ρε παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι?

---------------
Τελικώς βελτιωθήκανε οι ταχύτητες σουςπερισσότερους?
Δηλαδή πιάνετε κανα 70-80%+ της σύνδεσης? Γιατί είμαι μπερδεμένος, ιάβαζα πάρα πολλά αρνητικά σχόλια για εξευτελιστικά χαμηλές ταχυτητες από πολλούς τον τελευτααίο καιρό, και δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αξίζει να πάω σε Netone ( απο Tellas που είμαι τώρα)...
---------------
Επίσης κάτι πολύ σημαντικό! Από Upload τι γίνεται γενικώς?
Βλέπω ότι οι περισσότεροι ενδιαφέρεστε μόνο για το download, αλλά εμένα με ενδιαφέρει το upload εξίσου ή και περισσότερο από το download....

Διαβάζω πολλοί που έχετε κάτι νούμερα γύρω στα 300 Kbps , νούμερο που κατά την γνωμη μου δεν είναι καθόλου καλό, καθώς η NetOne διαφοροποιείται από τους άλλους ISPs κυρίως στο πολύ υψηλό upload που δίνει 1 Mbit....
---------------

Οπότε αν δίνει ακομη χαμηλότερα και από το 0.5Mbit που δίνουν οι άλλοι το θεωρώ μεγάλη απαγοήτευση και πατάτα....

Τελικώς μπορούν κάποια παιδιά να πουν, βλέπουν μεγάλο Upload (800Kbps+) για μεγάλο μέρος της ημέρας σε αξιόπιστα sites, P2P, κτλ....??

Όποιος έχει την καλοσύνη ας το τεστάρει αυτό με κάπως αξιόπιστο τρόπο και ας μας διαφωτίσει λίγο....

----------


## momo

Επιτελους Πλεον Συγχρονιζω 10239/1023 (λετε να τους κυνιγισω για αυτο το 1KBPS?  :Razz:  )
Και δεν χρειαζεται το UPNP για να δουλεψει σωστα το ρουτερ Πλεον κατεβαζω και με 1080 κβ\σ αντι 1024κβ\ς    :Worthy: 
Για αλλη μια φορα συγχαρητηρια στην ΝετΟΝΕ  :Respekt:

----------


## nredpap

Χαιρετώ και πάλι την εκλεκτή παρέα. Να αναφέρω οτι και εγώ από σήμερα το πρωί που rebotαρα το ρούτερ μου, έφτασε στα 10239/1023. Οπότε όλα δείχνουν καλά. 
Βέβαια ακόμα δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί από το 1Μ στο upload όπως σωστά παρατηρεί ο kloklo παραπάνω, δίνει αρκετά παρακάτω. Και επειδή από τα imgs του speedtest, όλοι είμαστε στα ίδια πάνω κάτω, σκέφτομαι να το κάνω μια ερωτησούλα στο subforum, μπας και πάρουμε καμιά απάντηση.

Να ρωτήσω τώρα κάτι άλλο: Από τους ενεργοποιημένους εδώ, έχει βάλει κανείς δικό του ρούτερ? Κι αν ναι, πώς συνδέει τα τηλέφωνα?

----------


## kle500

Παιδιά καλημέρα σας, για το upload κάντε μία δοκιμή και ανεβάστε κάτι μεγάλο στο www.rapidshare.com
Θα δείτε πάνω κάτω σε τι ταχύτητα ανεβάζετε.
Αν έχετε τιμές γύρω στα 90-100k είσαστε μια χαρά.
Εγώ με 640 upload, ανεβάζω μέχρι 75k.

Αν αναρωτιέστε γιατί τόσο πολύ από 640upload, είναι λόγω του εξτρα 192k που έχω για το dslphone.

Την καλημέρα μου.

----------


## penetrator

Σε p2p βλέπω σαφώς μεγαλύτερα νούμερα....

----------


## tugito

Γεια χαρά πάλι. ΟΠοιος έχει πρόβλημα ταχύτητας να κάνει αυτό που έκανα και θα δει αγιο φως (τσεκάρετε τις προηγουμενες σελίδες). εγώ όλη μέρα σταθερότατα από την πρώτη μέρα που το πήρα και το έψαξα μέχρι και τώρα έχω πάνω κάτω

Download . . . . . 1087,5 kb/s
Upload     . . . . . 97,84375 kb/s

Δηλαδή δουλεύει ΤΕΛΕΙΑ. Όλη μέρα σταθερά. Οποιος χρησιμοποιεί τόρρεντς ας βάζει 4-5 μαζί και θα δει.

Ας κάνω και τεστ τώρα να δειτε. Λοιπόν...

Download . . . . . 1040 kb/s
Upload     . . . . . 107,125 kb/s

Παμε και speedtest



Πραγματικά απίστευτο download! ΕΠίσης όσοι χρησιμοποιείτε το speedtest.net για τα τεστ να εχετε υποψην οτι για κάποιο λογο το upload δεν το υπολογίζει σωστά παρά σε σπάνιες περιπτώσεις. Τωρα μου το έβγαλε 49kb ενώ πριν το τεστ της forthnet μου το εβγαλε 100. Μαλλον φταίει το java που φορτώνει για την forthnet.

----------


## LAZIO

> Γεια χαρά πάλι. ΟΠοιος έχει πρόβλημα ταχύτητας να κάνει αυτό που έκανα και θα δει αγιο φως (τσεκάρετε τις προηγουμενες σελίδες). εγώ όλη μέρα σταθερότατα από την πρώτη μέρα που το πήρα και το έψαξα μέχρι και τώρα έχω πάνω κάτω
> 
> Download . . . . . 1087,5 kb/s
> Upload     . . . . . 97,84375 kb/s
> 
> Δηλαδή δουλεύει ΤΕΛΕΙΑ. Όλη μέρα σταθερά. Οποιος χρησιμοποιεί τόρρεντς ας βάζει 4-5 μαζί και θα δει.
> 
> Ας κάνω και τεστ τώρα να δειτε. Λοιπόν...
> 
> ...


Φιλέ tugito υποβάλω ταπεινά τα σέβη μου.Eκανα πιστά τα παραπάνω και τα αποτελέσματα είναι.Download 8695 Upload 476.Πριν τα πράγματα ήταν για κλάματα. Download 987 Upload 247 και είμαι kai με wi fi. :Worthy:

----------


## LAZIO

:One thumb up:

----------


## yuk

To πρόβλημα με το Speedtouch πράγματι λύθηκε, αλλά η software version του Speedtouch δεν άλλαξε. Μάλλον δεν έγινε firmware update τελικά...  :Thinking:

----------


## nxenos

10 mbit).Από το network adapter διαλέξτε την σωστή καρτα συνδεσης που εχετε (θα εμφανίσει και ip) εμενα δεν εμφανιζει ip!Τωρα τι στο. καλο γινεται δεν μπορω να καταλαβω με τα κωλοvista  κατι παιζει ειμαι σιγουρος...παντως ολα τα υπολοιπα τα εκανα αλλα....μπαααα,χααλι.εκανα και reset παλι το ρουτερ και αυτη την φορα κλειδωσε στα 3.540..κουραφεξαλα![/quote]

----------


## tugito

> Φιλέ tugito υποβάλω ταπεινά τα σέβη μου.Eκανα πιστά τα παραπάνω και τα αποτελέσματα είναι.Download 8695 Upload 476.Πριν τα πράγματα ήταν για κλάματα. Download 987 Upload 247 και είμαι kai με wi fi.


Να σαι καλά LAZIO. Ειναι ενα πρόβλημα αυτό, πολύς κόσμος δεν γνωρίζει να ψάχνει σε τι ρυθμίσεις ειναι σεταρισμένο το modem και να το αλλάζει, και δυστυχώς το speedtouch ειναι ενα από τα "μπουκωμένα" που θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο παραπάνω. Χαίρομαι που σε βοήθησα.

----------


## Volker

:Clap: ΣΥΓΧΑΡΗΤΗΡΙΑ! Στην Net One! :Clap: 

Χθες  (3/7/07) Κυριακή (!!!!!) απόγευμα (!!!!!) 4 μέρες πριν από την ορισμένη ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης (!!!!!!) βρίσκομαι στο δίκτυο την Νet One.

Συγχωρήστε μου τον ενθουσιασμό αλλά με μια ιστορία που περιλαμβάνει Otenet-Forthnet-Tellas-Vivodi και τέλος ΟΝ telecoms ,(<για την τελευτέα τραγουδιστά: τη καταααααάρα μου να  σέρνει τοοοοοο κορμιιιιί σου…κ.τ.λ.), έχω πια μια σχετική εμπειρία για το τι θα με ενθουσίαζε.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα , εκτός από την προαναφερθείσα ενεργοποίηση που έγινε και νωρίτερα και σε μέρα που σημαίνει ότι οι άνθρωποι τρέχουν, εξεπλάγην το ίδιο και περισσότερο από την εξυπηρέτηση του CC.

Τους ενόχλησα το βραδύ της Κυριακής για μια πόρτα που ήθελα να ανοίξω ,και η ανταπόκριση ήταν άμεση ,και πιο σημαντικό υπήρχε θέληση να ασχοληθούν τα παιδιά και όχι να με αδειάσουν. 
Πρωσικά αισθάνθηκα ότι   παρασχοληθήκαν κιόλας μαζί μου. 
Πρώτη λοιπόν επαφή αρίστη.

Στης πρώτες δοκιμές η γραμμή δούλευε μια χαρά από SNR  και όλα τα υπόλοιπα που αφορούν db. 
Για τα ping είναι νωρίς ακόμα αλλά η πρώτη γεύση ήταν  θετική τρέχοντας το πολλή απαιτητικό για όσους γνωρίζουν Sturmovik σε διάφορους ανά το κόσμο server (100% καλύτερο από της ON). 
Από το ftp. του πανεπιστημίου, με επιταχυντή κατέβασε με μέσο όρο 1100-1200. 
Από τον διακομηστή δοκιμών της Forth στην Αθήνα  έβγαλε 8800 κάτω και 890 πάνω.
Από Nvidia με σκέτο browser 1100, και  τέλος στα γνωστά σε όλους speed test έπιασε πολύ καλές ταχύτητες.
(Φυσικά και όχι της απόλυτες της γραμμής αλλά με βάση την εμπειρία μου της καλύτερες σε σχέση με τους άλλους provider  που είχα ως τώρα.)

Την επόμενη μέρα όμως δεν συγχρώνιζε το router και κάλεσα το CC, τους ενημέρωσα για το πρόβλημα και αφού κάναμε ότι γνώριζε το παλικάρι και δεν είχε αποτέλεσμα άκουσα το κλασικό: «δώστε μου τηλ. να σας πάρει ο τεχνικός», και μου κοπήκαν τα ποδαρακιααά!!!   (Διότι βρίσκομε στην τριακοστή όγδοη μέρα που περιμένω να πάρει ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ)

ΕΠΕΣΑ ΕΞΩ όμως!  Ο τεχνικός με πήρε!!!(<με τη καλή έννοια :Smile:   5-6 λεπτά μετά!!! Και το πιο σημαντικό…..ήταν ΟΝΤΟΣ τεχνικός!! Να μη σας ταλαιπωρώ άλλο το πρόβλημα λύθηκε και όλα είναι καλά πάλι και με πήρε κανά δυο φορές ακόμη για να κάνει κάποιες δοκιμές.

Τι άλλο να πω αισθάνθηκα μετά από πολλές ταλαιπωρίες  και καιρό ότι δεν με κοροϊδεύουν και ότι θέλουν να με εξυπηρετήσουν. Ξέρω ότι είναι νωρίς, ότι δεν έχει πολλούς χρήστες και τα συναφή εγώ πάντως ενθουσιάστηκα.

Μακάρι να συνεχίσει έτσι, ΜΠΡΑΒΟ και πάλι στην NetOne. :Clap:  :One thumb up: 

(Όχι δεν δουλεύω εκεί κι οποίος θέλει να του στείλω p.m. τα στοιχειά μου)

----------


## satyros

σήμερα, (περιμένοντας να γίνει η σύνδεσή μου) τους τηλεφώνησα για να ρωτήσω την μορφή της διεύθυνσης του hosting που έρχεται free με την σύνδεση. Η κοπελιά δεν γνώριζε να μου απαντήσει κ ζήτησε το κινητό μου λέγοντας θα σας καλέσω σε 10' να σας ενημερώσω.Ομολογώ οτι μετά απο καποια posts που έχω διαβάσει εδώ λέω, σε κανα 2 μέρες κ αν θα με πάρουν. Σε 10' όμως με πήρε η ίδια κοπέλα(πουπαρεπιπτόντως είχε κ ωραία φωνή) κ με ενημέρωσε.
Ακόμη ένα μπράβο, κ ας μην με έχουν συνδέσει ακόμη.(τους γλέιφω μπας κ το επισπεύσουν) :Razz:

----------


## rdaniel

@Volker: Σε ποιο DSLAM ανήκεις είπαμε;  :Whistle:  :Wink:

----------


## cbamak

Kαλησπέρα και καλή εβδομάδα . Λοιπόν ,  7 εργάσιμες ημέρες για την ενεργοποίηση σε μεριζόμενο βροχο . Ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα το μεσημέρι όπου ήρθε τεχνικός στο σπίτι για την επι τόπου επίλυση ενός τεχνικού θέματος . 
Οι πρώτες ενδείξεις έχουν ως εξής :
 -Το router κλείδωσε στα 9800 , ένα δοκιμαστικό download που έκανα έδειξε ταχύτητα από 350-780 .
 - H ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας είναι εφάμιλλη  της pstn.
Αυτά πρός το παρών . Αύριο περισσότερα tests . 

Y.Γ. Πολύ καλή η "εικόνα" των τμημάτων της εταιρείας   customer care και support ( μέχρι τώρα ).
      Ελπίζω να μη διαφοροποιηθεί .

----------


## alexpeykh

Υπαρχει καποιος που να εχει ενεργοποιηθει στο Dslam Αμαρουσιου ? Οι εντυπωσεις σας απο πλευρας ταχυτητας ιντερνετ ,τηλεφωνιας , χρονου ενεργοποιησης ?

----------


## tolism30

Καλησπέρα. ανήκω και εγώ στο Club των ενεργοποιημένων της NetOne. Μία ερώτηση (μπορεί να έχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλά δεν μπορώ να ψάξω). Ποία είναι τα username και password για να μπώ στο web interface του router; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## yuk

Username: User
Password: σειριακός του Speedtouch χωρίς τα γράμματα στην παρένθεση

Προσοχή στα κεφαλαία - μικρά.

----------


## miltiadis21

> Καλησπέρα. ανήκω και εγώ στο Club των ενεργοποιημένων της NetOne. Μία ερώτηση (μπορεί να έχει ξαναειπωθεί αλλά δεν μπορώ να ψάξω). Ποία είναι τα username και password για να μπώ στο web interface του router; Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά





> To username του συνδρομητή για να συνδεθεί στον εξοπλισμό είναι User
> Το password του συνδρομητή είναι ο σειριακός αριθμός της συσκευής. Αυτόν θα τον βρείτε στο αυτοκόλλητο που βρίσκεται στο κάτω μέρος της συσκευής και είναι της μορφής S/N: CP0705GHERS
> Μετά τον σειριακό αριθμό βρίσκεται και μια παρένθεση με 2 αριθμούς ή γράμματα π.χ. (23).
> ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ: Η παρένθεση και το περιεχόμενό της δεν είναι μέρος του password
> 
> Επίσης η συσκευή όπως έρχεται από το εργοστάσιο δεν έχει Password για τον χρήστη. Τα username και password τοποθετούνται στο router από το σύστημα διαχείρισης της Net One. Στο νέο firmware με το οποίο θα αναβαθμίσουμε τις συσκευές σύντομα το Username και Password θα είναι μέρος των εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων.


Προσοχή ο κωδικός είναι case sensitive δλδ βάλτα έτσι ακριβώς όπως τα βλέπεις

----------


## tolism30

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση. Λοιπόν κλειδώνει στα 10239/1023. Περιοχή Φρεαττύδα Πειραιάς.

----------


## Volker

> @Volker: Σε ποιο DSLAM ανήκεις είπαμε;


Σόρυ! Το διόρθωσα  :Smile:

----------


## rdaniel

> Σόρυ! Το διόρθωσα


Αμήν και πότε να το διορθώσω κι εγώ!  :Wink:  Αλλά αυτοί οι τύποι στον ΟΤΕ Π. Φαλήρου είναι ... τι να πω! ... Σέρνωντας να έρχονταν, θα με είχαν συνδέσει κιόλας! Τες πα ... Κάνω λίγο ακόμη υπομονή ...

----------


## tolism30

Σε download απο το ftp.otenet.gr με τρια αρχεία των 200Mb έκαστο το download ήταν 350 σε κάθε download. Η ποιότητα της τηλεφωνίας άψογη. Με λίγα λόγια συγχαρητήρια στην NetOne

----------


## johnny_gtet

Φιλε tolism30 επειδη ειμαι κ εγω στην φρεαττυδα κ περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθω. σε ποσο καιρο σε ενεργοποιησαν?

----------


## sierra

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
05/06/2007 00:02:27
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 860.17Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 7.92Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Καλα παμε. :Smile:

----------


## tolism30

> Φιλε tolism30 επειδη ειμαι κ εγω στην φρεαττυδα κ περιμενω να ενεργοποιηθω. σε ποσο καιρο σε ενεργοποιησαν?


Λοιπόν έχουμε και λέμε: Αίτηση 11-5-07, παραλαβη εξοπλισμού 22-5-07, ενημέρωση για τα νούμερα στις 29-5-07 και ενεργοποίηση στίς 4-6-07.΄Αντε και στα δικά σου

----------


## johnny_gtet

Ευχαριστω, να σαι καλα!

----------


## tolism30

Γιά πείτε μού πώς σας φαίνονται τα νούμερα της γραμμής μου;
Uptime:	0 days, 6:19:24
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	911,32 / 1,15
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 15,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	4,0 / 10,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 23,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	110 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	18 / 36
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	362 / 20

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## mich83

Άλλος ένας που συστεγάζεται με τον Ο.Τ.Ε :Razz:

----------


## sierra

05/06/2007 06:18:46
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 865.65Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 8.55Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Ναι,οντως παμε πολυ καλα. :Worthy:

----------


## Sebu

Αντε και στα δικα μας οι "λευτεροι" με τετοιες ταχυτητες.Φτου φτου φτου....

----------


## baltazar1999

Να ρωτησω κατι τους ενεργοποιημενους.

Απο pings στα παιχνιδια πως πατε?

π.χ. FPS,MMO (world of warcraft κλπ).

Ευχαριστω

----------


## giakoumel

Αλλος ένας στο club.

Σύνδεση Shared LLU (Καλαμάκι).
Αίτηση: 2/5
Ημερομηνία πιθανής μεταφοράς βρόγχου από OTE: 23/5
Ενεργοποίηση: 3/6

Η τηλεφωνία λειτούργησε αμέσως (εισερχόμενα και εξερχόμενα) χωρίς κανένα έως τώρα πρόβλημα να έχει πέσει στην αντίληψή μου.

Ταχύτητες downloading από Usenet: Από τον server που χρησιμοποιώ, με 6 και πάνω connections, καρφωμένο στα 1,05ΜΒ/sec (μετρημένο από το Newsleecher, μιλάμε για flatline... Και με 5 connections τα έπιανε αλλά είχε κάτι πολύ μικρά σκαμπανεβάσματα, έως 900ΚΒ/sec). Εύγε, εύγε. :Worthy: 

Pings δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα αλλά θα γίνει και αυτό.

Ας ελπίσουμε η συνέχεια να είναι το ίδιο καλή.

----------


## ToroLoco

Καλημέρα και από εμένα,

σήμερα θα παραλάβω το modem, τι πρέπει να κάνω?
Το συνδέω και παίζει ή μπορεί να μην έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα?

Τελικά πήρα τηλέφωνο την Netone και μου είπαν ότι ακόμα δεν έχω ενεργοποιηθεί, δηλαδή θα πάρω το modem σήμερα και θα το βλέπω χωρίς να μπορώ να συνδεθώ :Sad: 

Είμαι 3 μήνες τώρα χωρίς σύνδεση και έχω πάθει σύνδρομο στέρησης, άσε που έχει γεμίσει το mailbox μου και πρέπει να τα κατεβάσω για να ελευθερώσω χώρο.

Τες πά να κλείσω το post γιατί είμαι και εκτός θέματος

----------


## tolism30

giakoumel καλορίζικος και εσύ απλά άλλαξε λίγο το ADSL Info σου γιατί είναι λίγο μπερδεμένο

----------


## tolism30

> Καλημέρα και από εμένα,
> 
> σήμερα θα παραλάβω το modem, τι πρέπει να κάνω?
> Το συνδέω και παίζει ή μπορεί να μην έχω ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα?


Υποθέτω πως αναφέρεσαι σε νέα γραμμή με νέα αριθμοδότηση. Σύνδεσε το και περίμενε τηλ απο τους τεχνικούς

----------


## ToroLoco

> Υποθέτω πως αναφέρεσαι σε νέα γραμμή με νέα αριθμοδότηση. Σύνδεσε το και περίμενε τηλ απο τους τεχνικούς


Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω καταλάβει το θέμα με τους ενεργούς βρόγχους και τους ανενεργούς. Πάντως είμαι ΟΤΕ και έχω κάνει φορητότητα στην Netone.

----------


## tolism30

> Να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω καταλάβει το θέμα με τους ενεργούς βρόγχους και τους ανενεργούς. Πάντως είμαι ΟΤΕ και έχω κάνει φορητότητα στην Netone.


Περίμενε τηλ από τους τεχνικούς τότε. Μην συνδέσεις το Router. Αν και καλύτερα να σου απαντήσει κάποιος με αντίστοιχη περίπτωση, γιατί εγώ ζήτησα νέα γραμμή και νέο αριθμό σε σπίτι που δεν είχε τηλέφωνο

----------


## satyros

> Περίμενε τηλ από τους τεχνικούς τότε. Μην συνδέσεις το Router. Αν και καλύτερα να σου απαντήσει κάποιος με αντίστοιχη περίπτωση, γιατί εγώ ζήτησα νέα γραμμή και νέο αριθμό σε σπίτι που δεν είχε τηλέφωνο


γιατί λες να μην συνδέσει το ρούτερ?παίζει να βγάλει πρόβλημα ή απλά να μην δουλέψει? γιατι εγώ το έβαλα, αλλά φυσικά δεν έπαιξε :Thumb down:

----------


## nxenos

> γιατί λες να μην συνδέσει το ρούτερ?παίζει να βγάλει πρόβλημα ή απλά να μην δουλέψει? γιατι εγώ το έβαλα, αλλά φυσικά δεν έπαιξε


Εμενα ρε παιδια με το που μου το φερανε το εβαλα πανω και δουλεψε.Βεβαια δεν ηταν κλειδωμενο στην σωστη ταχυτητα,αλλα δουλεια εκανα.Μετα που με ενεργοποιησανε και επισημως κλειδωσε κανονικα...τις 3 πωτες μερες...γιατι μετα...αρχισε η κατηφορα..αστο,δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω,μαλλον εγω ειμαι ειδικη περιπτωση.Ελπιζω παντως σε εσενα να πανε ολα καλα και να εισαι σουπερ!

----------


## satyros

> Εμενα ρε παιδια με το που μου το φερανε το εβαλα πανω και δουλεψε.Βεβαια δεν ηταν κλειδωμενο στην σωστη ταχυτητα,αλλα δουλεια εκανα.Μετα που με ενεργοποιησανε και επισημως κλειδωσε κανονικα...τις 3 πωτες μερες...γιατι μετα...αρχισε η κατηφορα..αστο,δεν θελω να σε απογοητευσω,μαλλον εγω ειμαι ειδικη περιπτωση.Ελπιζω παντως σε εσενα να πανε ολα καλα και να εισαι σουπερ!


φαντάζομαι οτι είχες ήδη τηλέφωνο γι αυτό κ έπαιξε κατευθείαν, γιατι σε μένα έιπαν οτι πρέπει πρώτα να έρθει τεχνικός. πάντως αν έχεις πρόβλημα με ταχύτητες κλπ, για ρίξε μια ματιά στο post του tugito:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=96011&page=39
 φαίνεται να έχει βοηθήσει πολλούς

----------


## nxenos

> φαντάζομαι οτι είχες ήδη τηλέφωνο γι αυτό κ έπαιξε κατευθείαν, γιατι σε μένα έιπαν οτι πρέπει πρώτα να έρθει τεχνικός. πάντως αν έχεις πρόβλημα με ταχύτητες κλπ, για ρίξε μια ματιά στο post του tugito:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=96011&page=39
> φαίνεται να έχει βοηθήσει πολλούς


Οχι,δεν ειχα τηλ!2 μερες ηταν νεκρο!Με πηραν στο κινητο η netone και μου ειπε πως επρεπε να μου φερουν τον εξοπλισμο εκτατως τουλαχιστον να εχω μια γραμμη τηλεφωνου(211-χχ),μιας και δεν τους ειχαν ενημερωσει απο τον ΟΤΕ!Μετα απο 4 μερες ενεργοποιηθηκα κανονικα και με το τηλ του ΟΤΕ δηλ φορητοτητα.

----------


## satyros

> Οχι,δεν ειχα τηλ!2 μερες ηταν νεκρο!Με πηραν στο κινητο η netone και μου ειπε πως επρεπε να μου φερουν τον εξοπλισμο εκτατως τουλαχιστον να εχω μια γραμμη τηλεφωνου(211-χχ),μιας και δεν τους ειχαν ενημερωσει απο τον ΟΤΕ!Μετα απο 4 μερες ενεργοποιηθηκα κανονικα και με το τηλ του ΟΤΕ δηλ φορητοτητα.


έκανες φορητότητα δηλαδή.Εγώ παρασκευή παρέλαβα εξοπλισμό κ περιμένω τηλ απο τεχνικό. για πόσο άραγε?πάντως τσέκαρε μια το post που σου έστειλα πρίν μπας κ σε βοηθήσει

----------


## nxenos

Το εκανα φιλε μου,δεν εγινε τιποτα,αλλα με παραξενευει το γεγονος πως εκει που του δηλωνω την καρτα δυκτιου,δεν μου βγαζει πιο διπλα την ip....συνεχιζω να πιστευω πως ειναι καμμια μαμακια των vista...βρε λες??Αλλα εστω οτι ειναι..γιατι πριν με τον ΟΤΕ δεν ειχα τετοια προβληματα??και πριν vista ειχα,δεν εχω πειραξει κατι...
ενα αλλο που με παραξενευει ειναι οταν κανω reset  τον ρουτερ,μολις ξεκινα να κατεβαζει τις ρυθμισεις απο την netone,στο τελος μου βγαζει το λαμπακι του internet κοκκινο!Μολις παω στο "view full network map" των vista,μου εχει ενα "X" με τον εξω κοσμο(δηλ το Internet)και μολις παταω το εικονιδιο του ρουτερ κανει connected manually...και συνδεεται κανονικα!αλλα και παλι...τι δουλεια εχει αυτο με το που κλειδωνει το ρουτερ???

----------


## satyros

> Το εκανα φιλε μου,δεν εγινε τιποτα,αλλα με παραξενευει το γεγονος πως εκει που του δηλωνω την καρτα δυκτιου,δεν μου βγαζει πιο διπλα την ip....συνεχιζω να πιστευω πως ειναι καμμια μαμακια των vista...βρε λες??Αλλα εστω οτι ειναι..γιατι πριν με τον ΟΤΕ δεν ειχα τετοια προβληματα??και πριν vista ειχα,δεν εχω πειραξει κατι...
> ενα αλλο που με παραξενευει ειναι οταν κανω reset  τον ρουτερ,μολις ξεκινα να κατεβαζει τις ρυθμισεις απο την netone,στο τελος μου βγαζει το λαμπακι του internet κοκκινο!Μολις παω στο "view full network map" των vista,μου εχει ενα "X" με τον εξω κοσμο(δηλ το Internet)και μολις παταω το εικονιδιο του ρουτερ κανει connected manually...και συνδεεται κανονικα!αλλα και παλι...τι δουλεια εχει αυτο με το που κλειδωνει το ρουτερ???


οτι κ να σου πώ θα σε γελάσω δεν έχω ιδέα απο σ(vista)
H NETONE τι σου λέει?

----------


## nxenos

Τι να μου πουν κι αυτοι,οτι μπορουνε κανουνε.Τρεχουνε και δεν φτανουνε!Εχουν μαζευτει πολλες ενεργοποιησεις,ποιον να προτοκοιταξουν?ιγαυτο λεω,δεν ειμαι περιεργος!Αλλα με εχει πιασει το γαμωτο γιατι στην αρχη κλειδωνα και γω κανονικα αλλα μετα το πηρε η κατω βολτα!Τωρα μαλιστα μιλησαμε στο τηλ και κανουνε ενα self test του ρουτερ για να δουνε σε τι αποσταση ειναι το dslam...περιμενω....

----------


## satyros

τι να πώ? Καλό κουράγιο :One thumb up:

----------


## vagskarm

Καλώς σας βρήκα, στους ενεργοποιημένους. Σήμερα γυρνώντας από δουλειά μου λέει η γυναίκα μου "δεν έχουμε τηλέφωνο". Με τη μία έβαλα το speedtouch επάνω, αμέσως συγχρόνισε φούλ και το πρώτο μου τεστ: τώρα κατεβάζει το pclinux2007 με ταχύτητα που ξεκίνησε από 450 Kbyte/sec και γρήγορα σταθεροποιήθηκε στα 685 Kbyte/sec με ελαφρά σκαμπανεβασματάκια, κάτι που το θεωρώ φυσιολογικό γιατί ακόμη δεν μου έστειλαν ούτε sms ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα.

----------


## yuk

Kαλορίζικος! 
Γενικά πάντως, μη περιμένεις να κατεβάζεις πάντα φουλ από ένα μέρος μόνο. Οι περισσότεροι servers δεν έχουν τόσο bandwidth. Δoκίμασε από σίγουρα μέρη, Apple, Microsoft, Nvidia...

----------


## vagskarm

Δεν ανησυχώ γι' αυτό. Πιο πολύ linux distros θα κατεβάζω (όχι καθημερινά βέβαια) και κάτι χοντροπράγματα για τη δουλειά. Αν δεν πιάνει το max με ένα download θα βάζω και δεύτερο, και τρίτο. Ολα καλά. Εμένα το όλο πακέτο καθώς και η συμπεριφορά της εταιρείας με τράβηξαν, όχι ότι θέλω να κατεβάζω 20 ταινίες την ημέρα.

----------


## yuk

Kαι εμένα το ίδιο.  :Wink:  
Μάλιστα αισθάνομαι "άσχημα" ( :Razz: ) που έχω τη συνδεση τόσο καιρό και δεν πρέπει να έχω κατεβάσει πάνω από 7GB, με τα 3GB το Fedora και τα υπόλοιπα, απλά για τεστ, updates και surfing.  :Razz:

----------


## vagskarm

Μου έχει ανάψει και το voice στο ρούτερ (πρώτη μέρα) αλλά δοκίμασα να πάρω στο κινητό μου, και από το κινητό μου στο σταθερό, αλλά θα πρέπει να περιμένουμε λίγες μέρες ακόμη, μην τα θέλουμε όλα.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Tην ιδια απορια ειχα και γω...Σημερα μου το εφερε ο κουριερ, και δεν ηξερα αν το βαλω 'η οχι... Τελικα τον συνδεσα για λιγο μονο στην πριζα και μου αναβε μονο το λαμπακι dsl, internet και voice οχι. Πιθανη ημερομηνια απο ΟΤΕ μου ειχαν δωσει 15/6, οποτε μαλλον νωρις ειναι ακομα.

----------


## sansara

Οταν λετε οτι "ο ρουτερ κλειδωσε στα χχχ"  ή οτι "συγχρονισε στα χχχ" τι ακριβως εννοειτε? Κατω στην συνδεση εμενα λεει 100mbs, κανω κατι λαθος? 

Επισης, στο "connection" του utorrent τι ρυθμισεις εχετε βαλει? Για καποιο λογο δεν μπορω να πιασω πανω απο μερικα χχ kbs απο public trackers που ομως εχουν αρχεια που με την παλια μου 768 συνδεση κατεβαζα στα ορια της. Εχει καποιος καμια καλη ιδεα? 

Κατα τ'αλλα κατεβαζω απο ftp.ntua ή απο μεγαλα http sites με 900-1000 kbs/s.

----------


## alxandros

Τα 100mbps που βλέπεις είναι η σύνδεση του router σου με τον υπολογιστή. Δεν έχει σχέση με την ταχύτητα του internet.

----------


## sansara

Ναι, τα νουμερα που γραφετε εσεις (το "κλειδωμα") απο που τα βλεπετε ομως, απο speedtest?

----------


## No-Name

> Ναι, τα νουμερα που γραφετε εσεις (το "κλειδωμα") απο που τα βλεπετε ομως, απο speedtest?


Από το web interface του ρούτερ φαίνεται

----------


## takosat

> Οταν λετε οτι "ο ρουτερ κλειδωσε στα χχχ"  ή οτι "συγχρονισε στα χχχ" τι ακριβως εννοειτε? Κατω στην συνδεση εμενα λεει 100mbs, κανω κατι λαθος? 
> 
> Επισης, στο "connection" του utorrent τι ρυθμισεις εχετε βαλει? Για καποιο λογο δεν μπορω να πιασω πανω απο μερικα χχ kbs απο public trackers που ομως εχουν αρχεια που με την παλια μου 768 συνδεση κατεβαζα στα ορια της. Εχει καποιος καμια καλη ιδεα? 
> 
> Κατα τ'αλλα κατεβαζω απο ftp.ntua ή απο μεγαλα http sites με 900-1000 kbs/s.




Εχω κ εγω το ιδιο προβλημα παρτους τηλ το πσάχνουν

----------


## nxenos

> ί ακόμη δεν μου έστειλαν ούτε sms ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα.


 
Χμμμμ,τωρα που το λες....εγω υποτιθεται οτι ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος εδω και 2 βδομαδες περιπου και μια ειδοποιηση,κατι,δεν εχω λαβει!Ακομα και το νουμερο της netone μονος μου το βρηκα!Απλα εκανα μια κληση στο κινητο μου και μου εβγαλε το νουμερο....αλλιως..ακομα θα περιμενα!

----------


## sv1des

> Οταν λετε οτι "ο ρουτερ κλειδωσε στα χχχ"  ή οτι "συγχρονισε στα χχχ" τι ακριβως εννοειτε? Κατω στην συνδεση εμενα λεει 100mbs, κανω κατι λαθος? 
> 
> Επισης, στο "connection" του utorrent τι ρυθμισεις εχετε βαλει? Για καποιο λογο δεν μπορω να πιασω πανω απο μερικα χχ kbs απο public trackers που ομως εχουν αρχεια που με την παλια μου 768 συνδεση κατεβαζα στα ορια της. Εχει καποιος καμια καλη ιδεα? 
> 
> Κατα τ'αλλα κατεβαζω απο ftp.ntua ή απο μεγαλα http sites με 900-1000 kbs/s.


Αντε ρε Καλημέρα 

ΠΑΡΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΕΝΑ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ. Τα TORRENT με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ΣΕΡΝΟΝΤΑΙ.

Αυτοι λενε οτι δεν έχουν κανει τίποτα αλλα,απο το προηγούμενο Σάββατο τα torrents ΔΕΝ ΠΑΙΖΟΥΝ ενώ με άλλη γραμμή που υπάρχει ακόμα πετάνε.

Εμείς Δεν έχουμε κανει τίποτα Έτσι λένε.... 
Μάλλον μπούκωσε το σύμπαν και παλι εμείς θα την πληρώσουμε. Βλέπετε ειναι φτηνότερο να κόψουμε το download απο το να αγοράσουμε bandwith.

Τέλος ελπίζω να είναι όντως πρόβλημα (πέρα απο την πλάκα ) και να το φτιάξουν ΧΤΕΣ. :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## penetrator

Εγώ χτες το βράδυ που κατέβασα ένα torrent από καλό tracker κατέβαζα με 1 MB/s

----------


## momo

Και εγω τα ιδια 1,05 για την ακριβια αλλα πρεπει να αμολογισω οτι εχω οντος παρατηρησει μια σχετικη δυσκολια στο να ανεβασει ταχυτητα γρηγορα. Δηλαδη πεζει για κανα 10 λεπτο στα 10-80κβ\σ και μετα βαραει 1μβ\σ+ περιεργο

----------


## takosat

> Και εγω τα ιδια 1,05 για την ακριβια αλλα πρεπει να αμολογισω οτι εχω οντος παρατηρησει μια σχετικη δυσκολια στο να ανεβασει ταχυτητα γρηγορα. Δηλαδη πεζει για κανα 10 λεπτο στα 10-80κβ\σ και μετα βαραει 1μβ\σ+ περιεργο


ποσα ενεργα τορρεντ ειχες οταν εβλεπες αυτη την ταχυτητα΄με αλλη συνδεση που εχω ταυτοχρονα με την νετ ανεβαζει με τη μια και σταθερα οσο για το 10-80κ ειναι κοινη παρατηρηση με τη διαφορα οτι εμενα ανεβενει σπανια πιο πανω

----------


## Astaroth7

> Χμμμμ,τωρα που το λες....εγω υποτιθεται οτι ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος εδω και 2 βδομαδες περιπου και μια ειδοποιηση,κατι,δεν εχω λαβει!Ακομα και το νουμερο της netone μονος μου το βρηκα!Απλα εκανα μια κληση στο κινητο μου και μου εβγαλε το νουμερο....αλλιως..ακομα θα περιμενα!



Μήπως, λέω μήπως δεν σου έχουν στείλει μήνυμα γιατί δουλεύουν ακόμα το πρόβλημά σου? Έχω διαβάσει την περιπέτεια σου και δεν θέλω να παίξω με τον πόνο σου!! Παρεπιπτώντως δοκίμασες να κατεβάσεις κανένα προγραμματάκι όπως πρότεινε ο tugito εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=96011&page=39

----------


## momo

> ποσα ενεργα τορρεντ ειχες οταν εβλεπες αυτη την ταχυτητα΄με αλλη συνδεση που εχω ταυτοχρονα με την νετ ανεβαζει με τη μια και σταθερα οσο για το 10-80κ ειναι κοινη παρατηρηση με τη διαφορα οτι εμενα ανεβενει σπανια πιο πανω


πολλα ειχα ενεργα αλλα μονο ενα κατεβαζα τα αλλα τα seedara
Με cap στο upload 35k
Οχι εμενα δεν μενει κολημενο στα 10-80 παντα ανεβαινει στο 1μβ\σ εαν γινεται εκτος και εαν δεν υπαρχουν πολλοι seeders οποτε πεζει να παει 200-300-500-600 η οτι αλλο μπορουν να μου δοσουν/παρω

----------


## nxenos

[quote=Astaroth7;1213906]Μήπως, λέω μήπως δεν σου έχουν στείλει μήνυμα γιατί δουλεύουν ακόμα το πρόβλημά σου? Έχω διαβάσει την περιπέτεια σου και δεν θέλω να παίξω με τον πόνο σου!! Παρεπιπτώντως δοκίμασες να κατεβάσεις κανένα προγραμματάκι όπως πρότεινε ο tugito εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...=39&#91;/quote]

Ναι φιλε μου,το εκανα αλλα δεν εγινε τιποτα.Βασικα το προβλημα μου δεν ειναι το downloading αλλα το οτι ο ρουτερ στην αρχη κλειδωνε και μενα στα 10240/1023,αλλα κατι πειραχτηκε(θυμαμαι οτι ο τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι αλλαξε πορτα),και απο κει και μετα κλειδωνει οπου ναναι!Εχω κανει απειρα restart και εχω δει διαφορες ταχυτητες.Και η φαση ειναι οτι μιλαω με τεχνικο,υποτιθεται οτι κατι ψαχνει,αλλα μετα δεν με ενημερωνει!Εχτες κατι κοιταγε παλι για να δει αν φταιει η αποσταση απο το   dslam,ε,εκει εχω μεινει1Ουτε ξερω αν βρηκε καποιο προβλημα ουτε τιποτα και τελικα λυση δεν εχω βρει!Και ενταξει,πες οτι δεν φταιει η αποσταση.Μου ειπε για εσωτερικη καλωδιωση.(Τι δουλεια εχει η εσωτερικη καλωδιωση.Ο ρουτερ στο dslam-πορτα κλειδωνει!Αν κλειδωνε σωστα και ειχα απωλειες
 η θορυβο,τοτε ναι,το καταλαβαινω!)Τους ειπα να πουν στον ΟΤΕ να μου καθαρισουν την γραμμη,ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση!

----------


## dd68

Σημερα το πρωι πηγα να παρω τηλ και νεκρο.Πρωτη φορα χαρηκα που δεν ειχα τηλεφωνο.Πηρα την πολυαγαπημενη και αξιολατρευτη *netone* και μου λεει συνδεθηκατε και εχετε ενεργοποιηθει κιολας. Το τηλεφωνο ειναι ενταξει αλλα δεν εχω μιλησει με κινητα ακομα.Το router κλειδωνει στα 10239/1023.
Ξεκιναω να κατεβαζω τιποτα να δω και ταχυτητες

----------


## vagskarm

Γινόμαστε μεγάλη παρέα, σιγά - σιγά dd68. Καλώς ήρθες κι εσύ. Εγώ μόλις χθες μπήκα στο club. Σήμερα πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν και τον αριθμό της γραμμής 2. Μένει μόνο να μετρήσουν την γραμμή, έτσι μου είπαν. Τους έχω εμπιστοσύνη πάντως. Ηδη ψήνω έναν να ακυρώσει vivodi και να έρθει και ετοιμάζω και δεύτερο.

----------


## dd68

Εβαζα να κατεβαζει ubuntu απο Ιταλια με 367 και συχγρονως απο nvidia με 630 ενα driver
Πιστευω να κρατηθουν αυτα τα νουμερα 
Το upload θα το τεσταρω μετα

----------


## nikolaos7

Οι ενεργοποιημένοι μείνατε καθόλου χωρίς internet ή έγινε κατευθείαν η μετάβαση?

----------


## nxenos

Παιδια ελεος!!Μην γραφετε αλλο!!!ΘΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ! :Evil: 




> Παιδια ελεος!!Μην γραφετε αλλο!!!ΘΑ ΑΥΤΟΚΤΟΝΗΣΩ!


Αστειευομαι....παντα τετοια..αλιμονο απο μας...

----------


## vagskarm

> Οι ενεργοποιημένοι μείνατε καθόλου χωρίς internet ή έγινε κατευθείαν η μετάβαση?


Για κάποια ώρα πρέπει να είμουν απενεργοποιημένος, να σου πω το ιστορικό, συνέβη χθες:

Γύρω στις 13:00 και κάτι έστειλε ένα pc πρωτεϊνη με τον παλιό ρούτερ που ήταν στην Tellas.

Στις 19:30 που γύρισα σπίτι (είμουν Θεσσαλονίκη) μου λέει η γυναίκα μου "δεν έχουμε τηλέφωνο". (Η γυναίκα μου γύρισε γύρω στις 17:00)

Με την μία ξεπακετάρω το ρούτερ το βάζω απάνω και με το που το άνοιξα, μπήκε συνδέθηκε, έκανε τα μαγικά του μόνο του και αμέσως μετά έκανα δοκιμαστικό download.

Πάντως σίγουρα για κάποιες ώρες (λίγες) πρέπει να είσαι εκτός.

----------


## yuk

Όσοι έχουν κάνει αίτηση για νέο βρόχο δεν μένουν λεπτό χωρίς Internet. H Νet One συνδέεται στο νέο καλώδιο, οπότε το παλιό δεν έχει λόγο να μη παίζει. Σε εμένα μέχρι και που ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί της Net One, η παλιά σύνδεση μου με τη Forthnet έπαιζε κανονικά.  :Wink:

----------


## nxenos

Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?Αν το ρουτερ το ξεκλειδωσω κανοντας reset και χασει τις ρυθμισεις,αν το αγορασω και φυγω,μετα θα παιζει με αλλον isp?Λογικα ναι,εε?

----------


## tolism30

> Παιδια να ρωτησω κατι?Αν το ρουτερ το ξεκλειδωσω κανοντας reset και χασει τις ρυθμισεις,αν το αγορασω και φυγω,μετα θα παιζει με αλλον isp?Λογικα ναι,εε?


Υποθέτω πως άν το αγοράσεις θα στο ξεκλειδώσουνε. Γιατί δεν τους ρωτάς στο support forum?

----------


## npaolo1

Uptime:	0 days, 2:26:51

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	52,31 / 908,84
Από σήμερα και εγώ στην παρεα.πως τα βλέπετε τα στατιστικά μου.

----------


## gr_09

Uptime:	0 days, 0:21:11
1.023 / 10.239

Downtime από OTE ISDN ADSL -> Netone:20 λεπτά :Respekt: 

10 εργάσιμες, μπράβο Netone :Respekt:

----------


## pantakos

Uptime: 0 days, 0:18:38 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 949 / 10.239 

Α... και μετά απο 1 ημέρα έγινε και η φορητότητα του αριθμού!  :One thumb up: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## nxenos

Λοιπον εχω νεοτερα.Το μεσημερι με πηρε παλι καποιος τεχνικος μου ειπε οτι οντος υπαρχει προβλημα στην γραμμη και το πρωτο που τον ρωτησα ειναι αν τιθεται θεμα αποστασης.Ειμαι λοιπον περιπου 2χλμ απο το dslam,αποσταση μεση εως καλη.Αρα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα αποστασης.Οποτε μου κατεβασε το προφιλ στα 7mbps και μου ειπε να το παρακολουθησω αν τυχων υπαρχουν αποσυνδεσεις τηλ και internet.Οντως υπαρχουν ακομα τα προβληματα.Αρα μενει να τους πω η να μου αλλαξουν πορτα η να ζητησουν καθαρισμο γραμμης απο ΟΤΕ.Επισης μου ειπαν να τους παρω αυριο και να ενημερωσω για οτι προκυψει."δεν θα το αφησουμε ετσι"οπως χαρακτητριστικα μου ειπε το παλικαρι!Τελικα ασχολουνται οντως μαζι σου και για αλλη μια φορα επαληθευομαι.Τους ευχαριστω.
Επισης πρεπει να πω ενα συγνωμη στην παρεα μας γιατι σας εχω κουρασει με το θεμα μου τοσο καιρο.Απλα ειναι κριμα να υπαρχουν τοσο καλες εντυπωσεις και να ειμαι ο μονος που δεν εχω ευχαριστιθει την γραμμη μου στο επακρο!Που θα παει.....θα το φτιαξουν!
Ξανα σας ευχαριστω ολους που με ανεχεστε!

----------


## yuk

Άντε, με το καλό!  :Wink:

----------


## dd68

Σημερα το πρωι που ενεργοποιηθηκα στην νετουαν και συγχρονως  ηρθε και ο λογαριασμος του Οτε. Επειδη ειναι ο πρωτος αφου ενεργοποιηθηκα με οτε 5/5/07 και 5/06/07 εφυγα μονο τον εναν μηνα μαλλον θα πληρωσω.Θα μου ερθει και αλλος οριστικος λογαριασμος?

----------


## johnny_gtet

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ξέρει κανείς που είναι το κέντρο της net one στην Φρεαττύδα?
Για να υπολογίσω την απόσταση.

----------


## tolism30

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Ξέρει κανείς που είναι το κέντρο της net one στην Φρεαττύδα?
> Για να υπολογίσω την απόσταση.


Έχω την εντύπωση στην πλατεία Πηγάδας, χωρία να είμαι σίγουρος όμως. Από την άλλη όμως δέν σημαίνει ότι η απόσταση σε ευθεία θα είναι το μήκος του καλωδίου γιατί το καλώδιο σίγουρα δεν θα έρθει σε ευθεία.

----------


## KeRMiT75

> Σημερα το πρωι που ενεργοποιηθηκα στην νετουαν και συγχρονως  ηρθε και ο λογαριασμος του Οτε. Επειδη ειναι ο πρωτος αφου ενεργοποιηθηκα με οτε 5/5/07 και 5/06/07 εφυγα μονο τον εναν μηνα μαλλον θα πληρωσω.Θα μου ερθει και αλλος οριστικος λογαριασμος?


Έχει αναφερθεί σε άλλο σημείο πως σε νέα γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ χρεώνεσαι οπωσδήποτε δύο μήνες, μιας και αυτό θεωρείται η ελάχιστη παραμονή στον ΟΤΕ. Θα λάβεις πάντως και εκκαθαριστικό λογαριασμό, οπότε θα δεις και ο ίδιος.

----------


## vagskarm

Χθες ενεργοποιήθηκε και το τηλέφωνο που έκανα μεταφορά, οπότε όλα οκ. Συγχαρητήρια στη NetOne που τηρεί τον λόγο της (μέχρι τώρα). Καλή συνέχεια.

nxenos καλή και γρήγορη λύση του προβλήματός σου.

----------


## satyros

> Χθες ενεργοποιήθηκε και το τηλέφωνο που έκανα μεταφορά, οπότε όλα οκ. Συγχαρητήρια στη NetOne που τηρεί τον λόγο της (μέχρι τώρα). Καλή συνέχεια.
> 
> nxenos καλή και γρήγορη λύση του προβλήματός σου.


 κ εγώ τα παρέλαβα 1/06 αλλά τίποτα ακομα. όλο απο μέρα σε μέρα μου λένε αλλά....  :Sorry:

----------


## vagskarm

Υπομοννννή, έχουν κι αυτοί τρεχάματα, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να σε αργήσουν. Εβαλες το ρούτερ στη γραμμή για να δεις πότε θα ανάψει το λαμπάκι "internet" ?

----------


## satyros

έχω κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο οπότε απο ότι μου είπαν, πρέπει πρώτα να έρθει τεχνικός, δεν έχω κάνει φορητότητα

----------


## nxenos

> nxenos καλή και γρήγορη λύση του προβλήματός σου.


Ευχαριστω φιλε μου!Αμην!Απο το στομα σου και στου dslam το αυτι!

----------


## nredpap

Να αναφέρω και εγώ ότι ενεργοποιήθηκε και η φορητότητα του αριθμού μου από την νετ1. Το αξιοσημείωτο είναι οτι πήρα τηλ Τρίτη βράδυ κατά τις 9 να ρωτήσω τι γίνεται. Μου λένε οτι θα ενεργοποιηθεί μέχρι τις 11μμ, αλλιώς να τους έπαιρνα τηλ την επομένη. Ε λοιπον, το πρωί της Τετάρτης που δοκίμασα, ήταν έτοιμο!!!.  :Worthy: . Βέβαια, ακούω μερικές φορές κάτι ήχους (μάλλον της αναμονής κλήσης), ή οταν με πήραν τηλ από εξωτερικό, που για 3-4 δευτερόλεπτα υπήρχε ηχώ, ενώ μετά ήταν άψογο. Οπότε, όλα καλά και από μένα :Clap:  :One thumb up:

----------


## pstr

Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ (αναμονή για φορητότητα).

Αίτηση 14 Μαΐου.
Στατιστικά γραμμής:

*Spoiler:*





Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 6,63 / 46,49 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,5 / 33,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 14,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 1.006 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 56 / 650

----------


## pantakos

Παρατήρηση...
Εαν προσπαθήσετε να πάρετε τηλέφωνο απο το πρώτο νούμερο (φορητότητα) στο 2ο νούμερο της νετονε, θα δείξει οτι μιλάτε...  :Thinking: 
Φαντάσματα?  :Razz: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## dd68

Αυτα ειναι στατιστικα της γραμμης μου πως σας φαινονται;

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 97,50 / 252,93 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 10,0 / 14,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 2,0 / 5,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 30,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 3.996 / 0

----------


## yuk

> Εαν προσπαθήσετε να πάρετε τηλέφωνο απο το πρώτο νούμερο (φορητότητα) στο 2ο νούμερο της νετονε, θα δείξει οτι μιλάτε...


Confirmed. Περίεργο...  :Thinking: 


Συγχαρητήρια στους φρεσκοενεργοποιημένους!  :One thumb up: 

dd68 και εσύ μεσοτοιχία με το DSLAM είσαι; Αttenuation: 5!  :RTFM: 
 Άψογος είσαι!  :Cool:

----------


## harris

> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 2,0 / 5,0


 :Confused: 

Συγγνώμη?! Στο ισόγειό σου είναι το dslam?!   :Respekt:  :Worthy:

----------


## npaolo1

Μια βοηθεια δεν μπορω να σεταρο το wifi με το latop(xp)

----------


## dd68

To dslam αλεξανδρας ειναι γωνια Λουκάρεος και Λομβαρδου απεναντι απο παρκινγκ Αρειου Παγου. Εγω μενω 10 μετρα μεσα στην Λομβαρδου.Αρα οποιος παροχος κανει εκει συνεγκατασταση θα μου προσφερει καλες συνδεσεις
Αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται να μετακομισει εχει ορισμενα ξενοικιαστα   :Razz: 
Η πολυκατοικια ειναι αρκετα παλια παντως αλλα προσφατα εγιναν πολλα εργα, εσκαψαν στο δρομο μπροστα απο την πολυκατοικια μου και μπροστα απο το dslam

----------


## yuk

> Συγγνώμη?! Στο ισόγειό σου είναι το dslam?!


Στο ισόγειό του είναι τελικά...  :Laughing:  :Respekt:

----------


## npaolo1

> Μια βοηθεια δεν μπορω να σεταρο το wifi με το latop(xp)


ακυρο τα καταφερα, το καναλι ηταν το προβλημα

----------


## pstr

Ανά διαστήματα (μπορεί 5 λεπτά, μπορεί μισή ώρα) το ρουτεράκι κάνει ένα "μπιπ-μπιπ". Σαν κάτι να γίνεται με το Voice. Το έχει κανείς άλλος;

Βέβαια θα τους πάρω το απογευματάκι αλλά έτσι από περιέργεια ρωτάω.

----------


## vagskarm

Εγώ δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι τέτοιο

----------


## pantakos

ούτε και εγώ... 

 :Respekt:

----------


## penetrator

> Ανά διαστήματα (μπορεί 5 λεπτά, μπορεί μισή ώρα) το ρουτεράκι κάνει ένα "μπιπ-μπιπ". Σαν κάτι να γίνεται με το Voice. Το έχει κανείς άλλος;
> 
> Βέβαια θα τους πάρω το απογευματάκι αλλά έτσι από περιέργεια ρωτάω.


Το router δεν κάνει κανένα θόρυβο πέρα του κλακ, όταν γυρνάναι κάπιοι διακόπτες π.χ. όταν κάνεις reset. Τον ήχο μάλλον τον ακούς από την τηλεφωνική σου συσκευή. Εγώ πάντως από εκεί τον ακούω και δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι... σίγουρα. Στην αρχή το έκανε από 1-2 λεπτά μέχρι το πολύ 20 λεπτά. Μετά από τις αλλαγές που κάνανε για να διορθοθούνε κάπια προβλήματυα, ο χρόνος αυτός αυξήθηκε κατα πολύ. Δηλαδή τώρα κάνει τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα. Ευτυχώς γιατί είχα καταντήσει εκνευριστικό... Ελπίζω να σταματήσει και τελείως  :Embarassed:

----------


## pstr

> Το router δεν κάνει κανένα θόρυβο πέρα του κλακ, όταν γυρνάναι κάπιοι διακόπτες π.χ. όταν κάνεις reset. Τον ήχο μάλλον τον ακούς από την τηλεφωνική σου συσκευή. Εγώ πάντως από εκεί τον ακούω και δεν είμαστε οι μόνοι... σίγουρα. Στην αρχή το έκανε από 1-2 λεπτά μέχρι το πολύ 20 λεπτά. Μετά από τις αλλαγές που κάνανε για να διορθοθούνε κάπια προβλήματυα, ο χρόνος αυτός αυξήθηκε κατα πολύ. Δηλαδή τώρα κάνει τουλάχιστον 1 ώρα. Ευτυχώς γιατί είχα καταντήσει εκνευριστικό... Ελπίζω να σταματήσει και τελείως


Είχες απόλυτο δίκιο :One thumb up: 

Απομάκρυνα το τηλέφωνο (που το είχα συνδεμένο στο port2) και δεν το ξαναέκανε. Το τηλέφωνο βέβαια ήταν μάρκας μαϊμουδιάς και ίσως αυτό να έφταιγε :Razz:

----------


## gr_09

*το κουτάκι* : 

*προδιαγραφές* :  

Περιλαμβάνει και USB drivers για Mac και PC   :Respekt: 

Και το καλύτερο, το πρόγραμμα ανταμοιβής

----------


## yuk

Όπως είδα τις πρώτες εικόνες νόμιζα ότι ήταν τηλεόραση από τη Net One και...  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 

Δε πειράζει, θα περιμένω...  :Embarassed:

----------


## LAZIO

> Μια βοηθεια δεν μπορω να σεταρο το wifi με το latop(xp)


Είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Δοκιμασε το speed guide

----------


## nredpap

> Όπως είδα τις πρώτες εικόνες νόμιζα ότι ήταν τηλεόραση από τη Net One και... 
> 
> Δε πειράζει, θα περιμένω...


Χα, έχουμε ακόμα καιρό για αυτά ρε yuk. Κάτσε να σιγουρέψουμε οτι και μετά από 6 μήνες, και με τόσους χρήστες να μπαίνουν, οτι δε θα έχουμε άλλα σημαντικότερα προβλήματα!!! Μετά, έχει ο Θεός.



Off Topic


		Πρέπει να έχω επηρεαστεί από το ότι είμαι ακριβώς δίπλα σε εκκλησία, τώρα με το καλό το 780 to wireless, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς :Thinking:

----------


## yuk

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι μια ανησυχία για το μέλλον με όλους αυτούς τους νέους χρήστες, την έχω...  :Razz: 
Βέβαια οι άνθρωποι της Net One μας είπαν ότι οι υπηρεσίες όσο περνάει ο καιρός μόνο θα βελτιώνονται και η εμπειρία μας λέει ότι μέχρι στιγμής αυτό ισχύει, οπότε έχουμε ένα λόγο να παραπάνω να είμαστε αισιόδοξοι.  :Wink: 


Πρόβλημα(?): Ένας γνωστός που με καλεί με Vivodi, μου λέει ότι ο ήχος που κάνει το κουδούνισμα σ' αυτόν μέχρι να το σηκώσω, δεν είναι ο κλασσικός, αλλά είναι λεπτός, μονότονος και διαρκεί περισσότερο. Έχει κανείς άλλος παρόμοιο περιστατικό;  :Thinking:

----------


## nredpap

Εμένα όταν με καλούν από ΟΤΕ, ή από τελλάς, δεν έχουν αναφέρει κάτι.

----------


## yuk

Τώρα το θυμήθηκα κι αυτό: από Τelepassport είχαν πρόβλημα να με καλέσουν για ένα φεγγάρι, αλλά τώρα έφτιαξε. 
Γενικά από καμιά εταιρία δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα τώρα, μόνο αυτό το ψιλό με τη Vivodi που δε με χαλάει και ιδιαίτερα...

----------


## cbamak

Απολύτως κανένα πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία . Ολα ΟΚ . :One thumb up:

----------


## npaolo1

Link Information

Uptime:	2 days, 14:40:19
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	464,24 / 6,30
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 15,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	3,5 / 10,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 30,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2 / 74
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	40 / 22                                                                                                                   
Το μόνο  πρόβλημα είναι όταν με καλούν από επαρχία(Αίγιο) στο 210 ,βγαίνει μήνυμα ότι δεν υπαρχή σύνδεση

----------


## miltiadis21

> Το μόνο  πρόβλημα είναι όταν με καλούν από επαρχία(Αίγιο) στο 210 ,βγαίνει μήνυμα ότι δεν υπαρχή σύνδεση


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ στον αριθμό που έχει γίνει η φορητότητα....Ενδιαφέρον Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει οτί μερικές φορές άμα αλλάξει η ip το τηλέφωνο τα παίζει και δέν μπορεί να κάνει κλήσεις αλλα δέν είμαι 100% σίγουρος ακόμα

----------


## ges

Φίλοι μου καλώς σας βρίσκω.

Ξαφνικά σήμερα, ενεργοποιήθηκα.
Το χρονοδιάγραμμα που μου είχαν δώσει τηρήθηκε στο ακέραιο.
Έτοιμη και η φορητότητα.
Άψογος ήχος και στα δύο νούμερα.
Οι άνθρωποι στο cc παραμένουν ευγενέστατοι και εξυπηρετικότατοι και μετα την ενεργοποίηση.
*
ΜΠΡΑΒΟ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ*


Τα πρώτα τεστ
DSL Connection  
 Link Information
Uptime: 0 days, 4:53:54 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 38,90 / 879,44 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 18,5 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 22,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 23,5 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 50 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 10 / 1.096 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 20 / 504

----------


## mich83

Ρε γαμώτο γιατί όλοι όσοι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί έχουν άφθονα crc (κυρίως) errors αλλά και ΗΕC; Δε μου πολυαρέσει αυτό χωρίς βέβαια να γνωρίζω και σε βάθος τη σημασία τους..

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Ρε γαμώτο γιατί όλοι όσοι έχουν ενεργοποιηθεί έχουν άφθονα crc (κυρίως) errors αλλά και ΗΕC; Δε μου πολυαρέσει αυτό χωρίς βέβαια να γνωρίζω και σε βάθος τη σημασία τους..



Φυσιολογικό είναι σε τέτοιες ταχύτητες . 





Off Topic


		Τα CRC errors τα κάναμε την προηγούμενη βδομάδα στο Πολυτεχνείο  :Cool:  . Είναι μέρος της επικεφαλίδας ενός πακέτου που έχει υπολογιστεί με έναν αλγόριθμο και εφαρμόζοντας μια λογική πύλη (την XOR) βλέπεις εάν εκείνο μέρος της επικεφαλίδας συμφωνεί με το περιεχόμενο του πακέτου . Εάν όχι , έχεις CRC error , εάν ναι , τότε πιθανόν να είσαι σωστός αν και δεν μπορείς να είσαι εντελώς σίγουρος λόγω διαιρετότητας , αλλά υπάρχουν και άλλες δικλείδες ασφαλείας για να καταλάβεις εάν το περιεχόμενο του εισερχομενου πακέτου έχει αλλάξει στη διαδρομή .Τα παραπάνω ισχύουν σε ΑΤΜ δίκτυο , ενώ τα HEC errors  πρέπει να'ναι στο μεθεπόμενο κεφάλαιο  :Razz:  . 

Για τυχόν ανακρίβειες στα προηγούμενα , δε φταίω εγώ , αλλά ο καθηγητής μου  :Razz:  .

----------


## satyros

σήμερα συνδέθηκα κ εγώ, κ απο ότι πρόλαβα να δώ γιατι έπαιζα BF2, η γραμμή πετάει (φτού μην τη ματιάσω)
κατέβασα απο nvidia αρχείο 40mb σε μερικά δεύτερα!!!!!
κ η ταχύτητα σταθερά >1000
ασε που βγάζει κ πολύ καλά ping



 :Respekt:  :Worthy:  :Clap:

----------


## sierra

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
14/06/2007 03:00:56
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 865.39Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 3.78Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

Αυτη ειναι η ταχυτητα μου στις 3 τα ξημερωματα.!!!
Ενω μεχρι πριν απο 4 ημερες επιανα 8.75 mb/s,εκανα το λαθος και ενημερωσα οτι ειχα μερικες αποσυνδεσεις και ζητησα να το δουν. :Twisted Evil: 
Απο εκεινη την στιγμη εχω τραγικες ταχυτητες στα speed tests. :Crying: 
Απο την πρωτη μερα της ενεργοποιησης δεν εχω δει στα torrents πανω απο 60-70 kb/s.
Τι παιζει τελικα με τις ταχυτητες?
Πως ειναι δυνατον ενω μεχρι πριν μερικες μερες ειχα 8.75 τωρα να σερνεται?
Ειμαι 1405 μετρα απο το κεντρο τους.

----------


## No-Name

ίσως πάιζει κάτι παροδικό στη περιοχή ή κάποια αναβάθμιση και να επηρεάζεσαι...κάποιος άλλος έχει πρόβλημα?

----------


## nrg_polini

> TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
> click START to begin
> 14/06/2007 03:00:56
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 865.39Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 3.78Mb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
> * Information: Other network traffic is congesting the lin*k


.... :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Καλά μην πάιρνεις και όρκο nrg

----------


## sierra

> ίσως πάιζει κάτι παροδικό στη περιοχή ή κάποια αναβάθμιση και να επηρεάζεσαι...κάποιος άλλος έχει πρόβλημα?


Τι εννοεις?αναβαθμιση ποιανου?

----------


## nxenos

Εμενα!! :ROFL: 
Χωρις πλακα τωρα φιλαρακι,τωρα που το λες...
και γω στην αρχη ημουν κανονικα..με 10240 και απο την στιγμη που τους ειπα για μερικες αποσυνδεσεις αρχισανε τα προβληματα!Βρε τελικα..λες να ψαχνομαι τσαμπα και να μην εχει τιποτα ο βρονχος μου και να εχουν κανει καμμια πατατουλα οι τυποι??
(αν διαβασεις τα posts μου θα καταλαβεις!)

----------


## apok

Ρε παιδιά μια ερώτηση προς ολους εσάς τους ενεργούς..

Χθες με πηραν και μου ειπαν οτι πλέον ειναι σε κατάσταση " Αυτοματη Αποδοχή " απο ΟΤΕ και οτι θα με πάρουν να κλείσουμε ραντεβού.

Αλλά, στον κατανεμητή μου δεν βλέπω πουθενά καμια γραμή απο ΟΤΕ ( εννοώ οτι δεν βλέπω γραμμή με χαρτάκι ΟΤΕ και αριθμό ευθείας ).

Εσείς ειχατε δει κατι παρόμοιο;

----------


## pstr

Σε μένα παραδόθηκε με χαρτάκι και απ' όλα στον κατανεμητή, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε κάποιους απλά παραδόθηκε η γραμμή χωρίς σήμανση (ίσως αν υπάρχουν λίγα ή ένα μόνο ζεύγος ελεύθερο στον κατανεμητή).

----------


## apok

> Σε μένα παραδόθηκε με χαρτάκι και απ' όλα στον κατανεμητή, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος ότι σε κάποιους απλά παραδόθηκε η γραμμή χωρίς σήμανση (ίσως αν υπάρχουν λίγα ή ένα μόνο ζεύγος ελεύθερο στον κατανεμητή).


Αμ δεν υπάρχουν λιγα.. πρέπει να έχει πάνω απο 10 ελεύθερα ζεύγη στον κατανεμητή!!

Μου φαίνεται θα κάνω high Jack κατα τις 03.00 το ΚΑΦΑΟ ( ειναι ακριβώς έξω απο την πολυκατοικία μου  :Razz:  )

----------


## nxenos

Εγω δεν ξερω καν που ειναι ο κατανεμητης μου! :Embarassed: Ειναι και παλια η πολυκατοικια..παντως κατω στο υπογειο δεν υπαρχει κατι...θα ρωτησω το βραδυ τη μανα μου μπας και ξερει..τουλαχιστον να δω που στο καλο ειναι τα καλωδια και να τα ψαξω μπας και εχουν κανει καμμια πατατια η τυποι...

----------


## ToroLoco

Να ρωτήσω και εγώ μήπως βοηθηθούμε μαζί με τον nxenos. 
*Που είναι ο κατανεμητής, οεο?* Που υπάρχει συνήθως και πως μοιάζει?

----------


## vagskarm

Εκεί που είμαι εγώ είναι στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας, στο πατρικό μου είναι στο υπόγειο, μέσα θα δεις ένα σωρό ψιλοκαλωδιάκια, ανάλογα με τα διαμερίσματα. Φυσικά μέσα σε κάποιο κουτί.

----------


## ToroLoco

> Εκεί που είμαι εγώ είναι στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας, στο πατρικό μου είναι στο υπόγειο, μέσα θα δεις ένα σωρό ψιλοκαλωδιάκια, ανάλογα με τα διαμερίσματα. Φυσικά μέσα σε κάποιο κουτί.


thx vagskarm θα το κοιτάξω το απόγευμα μήπως και τον εντοπίσω.

----------


## akaloith

μετα απο πολλα παρατραγουδα σημερα πλεον ανηκω στους ενεργοποιημενους
11/05 αιτηση ανενεργου βροχου
14/06 παραδωση γραμμης απο τη νετονε, φορητοτητα done.
στα poll θα συμμετεχω μετα απο καποιες μερουλες.

Που θα βρω τα βρω τα statistics της γραμμης?

----------


## mich83

> Που θα βρω τα βρω τα statistics της γραμμης?




http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...t=98983&page=4

----------


## akaloith

Η πολυ πρωτη εντυπωση ειναι οτι το τηλεφωνο ειναι καλο προς πολυ καλο
Και το internet αριστο ομως μονο σε download απο δυνατους server

----------


## vagskarm

Κανένα δύο download δεν δοκίμασες ? Και το τηλέφωνο, δοκίκμασε

----------


## akaloith

download 1,08mb/sec απο καλο server πολλα αρχεια ταυτοχρονα

----------


## vagskarm

Welcome, καλή αρχή και ακόμη καλύτερη συνέχεια σου εύχομαι

----------


## rdaniel

> Ρε παιδιά μια ερώτηση προς ολους εσάς τους ενεργούς..
> 
> Χθες με πηραν και μου ειπαν οτι πλέον ειναι σε κατάσταση " Αυτοματη Αποδοχή " απο ΟΤΕ και οτι θα με πάρουν να κλείσουμε ραντεβού.
> 
> Αλλά, στον κατανεμητή μου δεν βλέπω πουθενά καμια γραμή απο ΟΤΕ ( εννοώ οτι δεν βλέπω γραμμή με χαρτάκι ΟΤΕ και αριθμό ευθείας ).
> 
> Εσείς ειχατε δει κατι παρόμοιο;


Στην δική μου περίπτωση επίσης δεν υπήρχε χαρτάκι από ΟΤΕ πουθενά ... Απλά είχαν "ενεργοποιήσει" κάποιο κύκλωμα μέχρι το box κοντά στο σπίτι μου και είχαν στείλει τους σχετικούς αριθμούς στην NetOne.

Βέβαια, το γεγονός ότι είχαν στείλει ΛΑΘΟΣ αριθμούς Box και γραμμής ειναι άλλο ζήτημα ...  :Whistle: 

Παρεπιπτόντως ... *ΑΚΟΜΗ* δεν έχω *ΚΑΜΜΙΑ* ειδοποίηση από NetOne σχετικά με το θέμα μου (παραδόθηκε από ΟΤΕ βρόχος με "βλάβη" = δεν έχει συνδεθεί στο dslam της NetOne, από όσο λένε οι τεχνικοί ... ). Και ας έχει περάσει μία εβδομάδα ακριβώς από την ημέρα που ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί να με συνδέσουν, και ας δώθηκε ( ; ) βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ την Δευτέρα που πέρασε ... Θυμίζω: αίτηση στα γραφεία της NetOne: *3/5* ....


Τουλάχιστον τα λέω εδώ, να τα βλέπουν και οι υπόλοιποι να γνωρίζουν...  :Cool:

----------


## akaloith

Εγιναν φορητοτητα 2 νουμερα απο τα οποια το πρωτο δε παιζει.
Ουτε εισερχομενες, ουτε εξερχομενες
Το δευτερο παιζει κανονικα εκτος απο προβλημα στην αναγνωριση κλησεως σε ασυρματο τηλεφωνο siemens. Σε συσκευη αναγνωρισης κλησεως φαινεται κανονικα το νουμερο που σε καλει.

ακομα παιζει η γραμμη του οτε

----------


## nxenos

> ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΣΥΝΔΕΣΩ ΣΤΗ ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΕΙΣΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ. Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ ΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΗΜΑ.


Μην τρελενεσαι,και σε μενα ετσι εγινε στην αρχη.Δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει ακομα η φορητοτητα.ΣΕ 2-3 μερουλες θα εισαι ετοιμος.

----------


## akaloith

*τι λενε? καλα?*


Uptime: 0 days, 2:37:20
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 147,51 / 2,23
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,5 / 19,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 23,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote): 0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 1 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 16 / 20
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 384 / 8

----------


## vagskarm

> Το δευτερο παιζει κανονικα εκτος απο προβλημα στην αναγνωριση κλησεως σε ασυρματο τηλεφωνο siemens.


Παράξενο κι εγώ siemens ασύρματο έχω και η αναγνώριση παίζει κανονικά.

----------


## penetrator

> *τι λενε? καλα?*
> 
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 2:37:20
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 147,51 / 2,23
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,5 / 19,5
> ...


Νομίζω πως έχεις τα λιγότερα errors που έχω δει, σε σύγκρισή με την απόσταση από τον κόμβο!

----------


## StathisRidis

Χαιρεται
 Εγω εχω κανει αιτηση απο 24 Μαιου (Πεμπτη) ο εξοπλισμος ηρθε στης 12 Ιουνιου (Τριτη) και εκεινη την ημερα με πηρε η netone και μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει ενα προβλημα..Την φορητοτητα του αριθμου απο τον οτε και οτι θα μου ενεργοποιησουν την γραμμη σε 9 εργασιμες ! ! Απο οτι μου ειπαν 25 με 26 ιουνιου θα ειμαι οκ ! ! Περιμενουμε οπως παντα σε αυτην την χωρα :Whistle:

----------


## ToroLoco

> Χαιρεται
>  Εγω εχω κανει αιτηση απο 24 Μαιου (Πεμπτη) ο εξοπλισμος ηρθε στης 12 Ιουνιου (Τριτη) και εκεινη την ημερα με πηρε η netone και μου ειπε οτι υπαρχει ενα προβλημα..Την φορητοτητα του αριθμου απο τον οτε και οτι θα μου ενεργοποιησουν την γραμμη σε 9 εργασιμες ! ! Απο οτι μου ειπαν 25 με 26 ιουνιου θα ειμαι οκ ! ! Περιμενουμε οπως παντα σε αυτην την χωρα


Κάποια μ@λ@κία πρέπει να παίζει γιατί και εγώ που έχω στείλει ποιό νωρίς την αίτηση και ο εξοπλισμός μου ήρθε στισ 05/06, μου είπαν στο τηλέφωνο στις 12/06 ότι θέλουν ακόμα 9 μέρες. Μήπως σου ανέφεραν τι πρόβλημα υπάρχει? Γιατί εμένα δεν μου είπαν ότι υπήρχε κάποιο πρόβλημα.

----------


## ToroLoco

> Εκεί που είμαι εγώ είναι στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας, στο πατρικό μου είναι στο υπόγειο, μέσα θα δεις ένα σωρό ψιλοκαλωδιάκια, ανάλογα με τα διαμερίσματα. Φυσικά μέσα σε κάποιο κουτί.


Τελικά το εντόπισα το κουτί. Βέβαια όλα τα καλώδια είναι στην θέση τους και δεν έχει κανένα ζεύγος ελέυθερο ούτε και έχει κανένα με τίποτα χαρτάκι επάνω, είναι κάτι το ανησυτικό αυτό? :Thinking:

----------


## akaloith

τωρα κανενα τηλεφωνο δεν παιζει και το voice λαμπακι στο router ειναι σβηστο.
ο οτε παιζει.

----------


## cbamak

Καλησπέρα σας .
Σας παραθέτω τα connection details μου . Πως είναι η γραμμή μου? όχι καθαρή , μέτρια , καλή ? . Επισης από το Line Attenuation   φαίνεται ότι η απόσταση μου από το DSLAM είναι 2,28 kml . O τεχνικός της NetOne μου είπε ότι είναι 4,3 klm . Τι ισχύει τελικά ??

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων .


Uptime:	1 day, 1:47:06
 Modulation:	G.992.5 annex B
 Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	893 / 8.190
 Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	30,63 / 66,91
 Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 15,5
 Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	20,0 / 31,5
 SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	17,0 / 16,5
 Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
 Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
 Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
 Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0
 Loss of Link (Remote):	0
 Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	2.160 / 0
 FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
 CRC Errors (Up/Down):	40 / 4.036
 HEC Errors (Up/Down):	2.738 / 2.006

----------


## mich83

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που δε κλειδώνεις στα 10. Δεν έχεις απαγορευτικά νούμερα για κάτι τέτοιο..

----------


## nxenos

και μενα πανω κατω τα ιδια ειναι,αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση πως εγω ειμαι σε ANNEX A...
ποια ειναι η διαφορα??

Uptime:	0 days, 3:15:46
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	767 / 6.143
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	2,28 / 2,43
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 32,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	17,5 / 8,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	3 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	13.240 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 8.676
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 5.022

----------


## pstr

Προφανώς είναι σε μεριζόμενη (shared LLU) ISDN.

----------


## mich83

ANNEX A είναι η PSTN

Nxenos η βασικότατη διαφορά είναι ότι έχεις 8 μάρτζιν στο απστριμ ενώ το άλλο το παιδί έχει 16.

----------


## nxenos

Ααα μαλιστα,βλεπω πως ειμαστε και στο ιδιο κεντρο φιλαρακι...δεν νομιζω να εχεις καποιο προβλημα γραμμης εσυ αποτι βλεπω,ειμαστε και γειτονες.(αναφερομαι στον pstr)oποτε κατι παιζει με μενα ρε γμτ....θα το βρουνε ποτε αραγε??Παντως οπως διαβασα και σε εναν αλλο φιλο,ειμασταν στην αρχη κλειδωμενοι κανονικα και μολις καναμε το λαθος να παρουμε τηλεφωνο και να ρωτησουμε γιατι τοσα πολλα errors,αμεσως την επομενη μερα αρχισαν τα προβληματα και οι αποσυνχρονισμοι σε χαμηλοτερα κλειδωματα....τι γινεται ρε γμτ.....
και τους περνω και τηλ και δεν μπορω να τους βρω....εχω αφησει μυνημα..για να δουμε....
και ακομα δεν εχω ενημερωθει για το αν ο ΟΤΕ καθαρισε την γραμμη.Εχει περασει μια βδομαδα...

----------


## pstr

Τα είχαμε ξαναπεί, μένουμε πολύ κοντά...

Η δικιά μου γραμμή φαίνεται μια χαρά και θυμάμαι τη δικιά σου με τον πολύ θόρυβο που είχε. Έλεγξες τελικά το κομμάτι από κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμά σου, ή μάλλον ο τεχνικός της NetONE το έλεγξε (σε μένα ήταν το πρώτο που έκανε).

----------


## cbamak

> Ααα μαλιστα,βλεπω πως ειμαστε και στο ιδιο κεντρο φιλαρακι...δεν νομιζω να εχεις καποιο προβλημα γραμμης εσυ αποτι βλεπω,ειμαστε και γειτονες.(αναφερομαι στον pstr)oποτε κατι παιζει με μενα ρε γμτ....θα το βρουνε ποτε αραγε??Παντως οπως διαβασα και σε εναν αλλο φιλο,ειμασταν στην αρχη κλειδωμενοι κανονικα και μολις καναμε το λαθος να παρουμε τηλεφωνο και να ρωτησουμε γιατι τοσα πολλα errors,αμεσως την επομενη μερα αρχισαν τα προβληματα και οι αποσυνχρονισμοι σε χαμηλοτερα κλειδωματα....τι γινεται ρε γμτ.....
> και τους περνω και τηλ και δεν μπορω να τους βρω....εχω αφησει μυνημα..για να δουμε....
> και ακομα δεν εχω ενημερωθει για το αν ο ΟΤΕ καθαρισε την γραμμη.Εχει περασει μια βδομαδα...




Και εγώ ζήτησα καθαρισμό της γραμμής μου ( άνοιξα βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ ) . Εγινε καθαρισμός από το κεντρικό σύστημα διαχείρησης και την επόμενη ημέρα ήρθε συνεργείο όπου ήλεγξε  την γραμμή μέχρι και το box . Ολα βρέθηκαν ΟΚ.  Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιό λόγο  έχω τόσο θόρυβο στην γραμμή μου με αποτέλεσμα να έχω σεταριστεί στο profile των 8150 .. :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

Μα δεν έχεις δα και τόσο πολύ θόρυβο.. O nxenos έχει μπόλικο.

----------


## pstr

> Και εγώ ζήτησα καθαρισμό της γραμμής μου ( άνοιξα βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ ) . Εγινε καθαρισμός από το κεντρικό σύστημα διαχείρησης και την επόμενη ημέρα ήρθε συνεργείο όπου ήλεγξε την γραμμή μέχρι και το box . Ολα βρέθηκαν ΟΚ. Δεν καταλαβαίνω για ποιό λόγο έχω τόσο θόρυβο στην γραμμή μου με αποτέλεσμα να έχω σεταριστεί στο profile των 8150 ..


Δεν κάνεις και ένα reboot το router μήπως κλειδώσει παραπάνω (βλέπω uptime μιά μέρα και κάτι ψιλά...)

----------


## nxenos

> Τα είχαμε ξαναπεί, μένουμε πολύ κοντά...
> 
> Η δικιά μου γραμμή φαίνεται μια χαρά και θυμάμαι τη δικιά σου με τον πολύ θόρυβο που είχε. Έλεγξες τελικά το κομμάτι από κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμά σου, ή μάλλον ο τεχνικός της NetONE το έλεγξε (σε μένα ήταν το πρώτο που έκανε).


Δεν εχω ιδεα φιλαρακι!Ουτε αν ηρθε κανεις ουτε τιποτα!Κατω στο υπογειο εντωμεταξυ της πολυκατοικιας δεν υπαρχει τιποτα!μονο το λεβητοστασιο και το ασανσερ!Οσο κι αν εψαξα....
τουλαχιστον τωρα δεν εχω αποσυνδεσεις.Σκευτομαι να τους ξαναπαρω αυριο(αν βρω κανενα)να τους πω να με ξανακλειδωσουν στα 10.Να δω,θα συνχρονισει??

----------


## pstr

nxenos, με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής θα σου πρότεινα να μην αλλάξεις τον συγχρονισμό. Θα έχεις πάλι αποσυνδέσεις. 

Οι τεχνικοί όταν σου σύνδεσαν τον ανενεργό, δεν είδες που είναι ο κατανεμητής;

----------


## nxenos

οχι,δυστηχως δεν πηρα πρεφα ποτε εγινε η ολη διαδικασια.Δεν καταλαβες ομως!Και γω στην αρχη και για 3 μερες ΣΥΝΧΡΟΝΙΖΑ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ στα 10240!Η ολη ιστορια αρχισε οταν τους πηρα τηλ να τους ρωτησω για τα errors και επειδη εκανα καποια restart στο ρουτερ εσκεμμενα,ο τεχνικος νομιζε πως αποσυνχρονιζοταν μονο του!Ε,και απο κει και μετα...μας πηρε η κατω βολτα...

----------


## nxenos

Αν μας διαβαζει καποιος τεχνικος ρε παιδια,ας κανει ενα κοπο να με παρει τηλεφωνο!!Εχω αρχισει και ντρεπομαι πια!Τους ενοχλω συνεχεια!Αισθανομαι και λιγο αβολα.....εχω πεισμωσει γιατι,θεμα αποστασης δεν εχω.Το μονο που μου μενει να μαθω ειναι αν εγινε ελενχος απο τον ΟΤΕ(δεν ξερω ακομα)και αν ναι,αν μπορω τελικα να κλειδωσω παραπανω!PLS!Τουλαχιστον να μου φυγει η απορια και σαν εσχατη λυση να φερω και ηλεκτρολογο.Μην τον φερω τσαμπα ομως και τον πληρωσω χωρις να ξερω αν φταιω εγω!

----------


## cbamak

> Δεν κάνεις και ένα reboot το router μήπως κλειδώσει παραπάνω (βλέπω uptime μιά μέρα και κάτι ψιλά...)



Εχω κάνει reboot . Το κλείδωμα έχει να κάνει με το profile που σου έχουν ορίσει ως χρήστη. 
Εχω κλειδώσει και στα 9.300 όμως ο θόρυβος ήταν αρκετός  και αποφασίστηκε να επιστρέψω στα 8150 , μια και σε αυτό το επίπεδο υπάρχει  σταθερότητα και τιμές ( connection details ) αποδεκτές .

----------


## npaolo1

Link Information


Uptime: 7 days, 22:58:52 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 1,01 / 15,07 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 15,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 3,5 / 10,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 30,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 4 / 192 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 80 / 58 

σε ποια αποσταση ειμαι απο netone

----------


## cbamak

Αν υπολογίζω σωστά πρέπει να είσαι γύρω στα 0,72 klm από το DSLAM .

----------


## mobo

Τί λέει ρε παιδιά? στα περισσότερα site κατεβάζει με 140 μόνο. Σπάνια έχω δεί 400-800.

----------


## vagskarm

mobo Δοκίμασες να βάλει να κατεβάζει ταυτόχρονα από 2 - 3 ή και 4 servers για να δεις αθροιστικά που βρίσκεσαι ?

Γιατί κι εγώ στην πρώτη δοκιμή που έκανα δεν έπιασε όλο το bandwidth αλλά μόλις έβαλα και δεύτερο download, συνολικά το έπιασε όλο.

----------


## akaloith

Πεμπτη που ηρθε ο τεχνικος και τα 2 τηλεφωνα (isdn με msn) α)210935.... και β)210933.... παιζαν συνδεμενα στο ρουτερ (ο ανενεργος βροχος που πλεον ενεργοποιηθηκε)
Ομως επαιζε ακομα η γραμμη του οτε.
Μου ειπαν οτι σε 10 λεπτα θα κλεισει.

Στη συνεχεια επαιζε μονο το β) νουμερο απο το ρουτερ
Και πλεον δεν παιζει κανενα απο τα 2 νουμερα συνδεμενα στο ρουτερ

Στη γραμμη του οτε κανουν και τα 2 εξερχομενες προς ολους, εισερχομενες μονο απο οτε (χωρις καν προεπιλογη)

Απο τη Πεμπτη μου ειπαν οτι η φορητοτητα εχει ολοκληρωθει.....

Με λιγα λογια εβαλα ανενεργο βροχο και ειμαι ηδη 2 μερες χωρις τηλεφωνο!!!

----------


## akaloith

Στο http://my.netone.gr/ τι user pass δινω?

----------


## yuk

> Στο http://my.netone.gr/ τι user pass δινω?


"Για να εισέλθετε πληκτρολογήστε στην θέση του κωδικού ασφαλείας (Password) τον Αριθμό Φορολογικού Μητρώου σας (ΑΦΜ)." :Razz:

----------


## mobo

Τώρα αυτό είναι καλό γ@@@ το φελέκι μου? Τι φταίει? ούτε θόρυβο έχω, είμαι στα 300 μέτρα απο το dslam, και κλειδώνω στα 10300.

----------


## akaloith

> "Για να εισέλθετε πληκτρολογήστε στην θέση του κωδικού ασφαλείας (Password) τον Αριθμό Φορολογικού Μητρώου σας (ΑΦΜ)."


User?????

----------


## lewton

«Ο κωδικός πελάτη (Username) εμφανίζεται παρακάτω αυτόματα. Ο συγκεκριμένος κωδικός είναι μοναδικός και θα σας χρησιμεύει στο εξής για την ταχύτερη εξυπηρέτησή σας σε κάθε επικοινωνία σας με την Net One.»

----------


## mich83

> Τώρα αυτό είναι καλό γ@@@ το φελέκι μου? Τι φταίει? ούτε θόρυβο έχω, είμαι στα 300 μέτρα απο το dslam, και κλειδώνω στα 10300.



Έχει ειπωθεί 1.000.000 φορές ότι αυτά τα speedtest δεν είναι αξιόπιστα. Κατέβασε με έναν καλό download manager (π.χ: internet download manager) 1 μεγάλο αρχείο από το ftp.ntua.gr

----------


## mobo

> Έχει ειπωθεί 1.000.000 φορές ότι αυτά τα speedtest δεν είναι αξιόπιστα. Κατέβασε με έναν καλό download manager (π.χ: internet download manager) 1 μεγάλο αρχείο από το ftp.ntua.gr


Τελικά το έφτιαξα. Ας είναι καλά το παλικάρι που έδωσε τις ρυθμίσεις στη σελίδα 39.

----------


## akaloith

ωραιοι αυτοματισμοι. φυσικα τιποτα δεν εμφανιζεται
τωρα μου στειλαν απο το helpdesk τον κωδικος πελατη
τι τους θελαν τους αυτοματισμους που δεν παιζουν

Edit: Και που τα βαλα παλι ενα ωραιοτατο
Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /selfcare/index.html on this server.
πηρα

----------


## yuk

> ωραιοι αυτοματισμοι. φυσικα τιποτα δεν εμφανιζεται
> τωρα μου στειλαν απο το helpdesk οτι ειναι ο κωδικος πελατη
> τι τους θελαν τους αυτοματισμους που δεν παιζουν


Σε μένα εμφανίζεται κανονικά, με οποιονδήποτε browser...
Σε πόση ώρα σου απάντησαν; Εγώ έκλεισα 11ώρο...
Eντάξει, ζητάω και ένα σκασμό πράγματα, αλλά τυπικά τουλάχιστον, δεν έπρεπε κάποιος να απαντήσει ότι τουλάχιστον έλαβαν το email και θέλουν χρόνο;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nrg_polini

> Σε μένα εμφανίζεται κανονικά, με οποιονδήποτε browser...
> Σε πόση ώρα σου απάντησαν; Εγώ έκλεισα 11ώρο...
> Eντάξει, ζητάω και ένα σκασμό πράγματα, αλλά τυπικά τουλάχιστον, δεν έπρεπε κάποιος να απαντήσει ότι τουλάχιστον έλαβαν το email και θέλουν χρόνο;


Ας μην υπερβαλουμε, 11 ωρες ειναι ελαχιστος χρονος. Αν περασουν  2-3 εργασιμες μερες τοτε μαζι σου.

----------


## yuk

> Ας μην υπερβαλουμε, 11 ωρες ειναι ελαχιστος χρονος. Αν περασουν  2-3 εργασιμες μερες τοτε μαζι σου.


Έχουν περάσει 27 ώρες και κανείς δεν έχει συγκινηθεί...
Αν τους έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο, δεν θα ασχολιόντουσαν αναγκαστικά μαζί μου; Γιατί αλλάζει που τους έστειλα email; 24x7 TY έχουν, πόσες ώρες χρειάζονται; Δεν τους είπα να μου στήσουν και data center για τη NASA...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## akaloith

τηλεφωνο γιοκ απο τη Πεμπτη
my.netone.gr γιοκ ακομα και που βαζω τα σωστα user password

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Ενεργοποιηθηκα! :Worthy:  Μετα απο ταλαιπωρια μιας μερας αφου ειχα μεινει χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ μετα την μεταφορα αφου υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα. Αυτη την στιγμη εχω ιντερνετ και το νουμερο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.

----------


## mich83

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκες;;

----------


## BARKOULETOS

yeap! Και χτες εγινε η μεταφορα απο τον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## mich83

Για ενεργό βρόχο είχες κάνειο αίτηση ε; Δε χρειάστηκε να έρθουν τίποτα τεχνικοί Κυριακάτικα ε; Πάντως και που σε ενεργοποίησαν μέσα στη Κυριακή δείχνει ότι δουλεύουν με αυξημένους ρυθμούς.

----------


## yuk

Kαλορίζικος! Πες μας εντυπώσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Nαι οντως δεν ηρθε κανεις, μονα τους εγιναν ολα, αλλα για να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο και ο ΟΤΕΣ που με γυρισε σαβατιατικα θετικο ηταν...

----------


## mich83

> Nαι οντως δεν ηρθε κανεις, μονα τους εγιναν ολα, αλλα για να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο και ο ΟΤΕΣ που με γυρισε σαβατιατικα θετικο ηταν...


Aυτός μάλλον τρέχει και δε φτάνει να γλυτώσει τα πρόστιμα  :Whistle:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Εχουμε καποιες μεταβολες στα κατεβασματα, στα τεστ βγαζω απο 3-8, ε μες στην βδομαδα πιστευω να εχουν εξομαλυνθει ολα και να μου εχει ενεργοποιηθει το νουμερο του ΟΤΕ, που τωρα εχω μονο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Αλλα ειδικα στα p2p πργραμματα που βλεπω συχνα (sopcast,ppmateκτλ) φορτωνουν πολυ γρηγορα. Βασικα ηταν πολυ πιο ευκολο απο οτι φανταζομουν... Διαβαζα για πορτες, msn και τα λοιπα, δεν αλλαξα καμμια ρυθμιση και ολα παιζουν κανονικα. Και δεν εχεις καπου να συνδεεσαι με το που ανοιγει το pc εισαι μεσα...

----------


## dimpard

> Ενεργοποιηθηκα! Μετα απο ταλαιπωρια μιας μερας αφου ειχα μεινει χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ μετα την μεταφορα αφου υπηρχε καποιο προβλημα. Αυτη την στιγμη εχω ιντερνετ και το νουμερο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.


Καλορίζικος και από εμένα  :One thumb up:

----------


## akaloith

γιατι συγχρονιζω στα 	1.051 / 15.323 ?

----------


## yuk

> γιατι συγχρονιζω στα     1.051 / 15.323 ?


Γιατί είσαι τυχερός;  :Clap:  Πιάνεις 15 ή κουκουρούκου είναι;

----------


## akaloith

κουκουρούκου 9,54Mbit/sec πιανω

----------


## akaloith

καλα το τι μου ειπαν στο helpdesk δε λεγεται
στα συστηματα τους εχουν να με δουν οτι συνδεομαι απο τις 15/06
Βλαβη στα 70 μετρα, μαλλον μεσα στον οτε
οτι με εχει συνδεσει ο οτε σε αλλο παροχο!
περιτο να πω οτι αρχιζω και τα παιρνω!
Απο Πεμπτη δεν εχω τηλεφωνο.
Φυσικα το ιντερνετ παιζει αψογα.

----------


## yuk

> οτι με εχει συνδεσει ο οτε σε αλλο παροχο!


 :Blink:  Πολύ θα θελα να μάθω πως κατέληξαν σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα, ειδικά αφού σε βλέπουν μέσα και έχεις πάνω το Speedtouch...  :ROFL:   :Sneer:

----------


## akaloith

αυτοι εχουν να με δουν μεσα απο τις 15 και στην αρχη με ρωτουσαν αν εχω ανοιχτο το wireless και παιρνω απο αλλου dsl....

----------


## yuk

Aν εξαιρέσουμε ότι τις 3 τελευταίες μέρες είσαι φάντασμα, έχει μια... λογική.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## akaloith

αντε να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι φαντασμα και οτι δεν τα εχουν φτυσει τα συστηματα τους.
οτι ειμαι συνδεμενος σε αυτους. οτι το ιντερνετ μου παει μια χαρα.
οτι δεν εχω τηλεφωνο, οτι δεν παιρνω ιντερνετ απο αλλον και οτι κατι αλλο παει στραβα.

----------


## rdaniel

> αντε να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι φαντασμα και οτι δεν τα εχουν φτυσει τα συστηματα τους.
> οτι ειμαι συνδεμενος σε αυτους. οτι το ιντερνετ μου παει μια χαρα.
> οτι δεν εχω τηλεφωνο, οτι δεν παιρνω ιντερνετ απο αλλον και οτι κατι αλλο παει στραβα.


Μα αν δεις τι IP Address παίρνει το router, τότε θα είσαι σίγουρος σε ποιον ISP συνδέεσαι!!! Τα υπόλοιπα τα βρίσκεις ...

----------


## nxenos

> αντε να αποδειξεις οτι δεν εισαι φαντασμα και οτι δεν τα εχουν φτυσει τα συστηματα τους.
> οτι ειμαι συνδεμενος σε αυτους. οτι το ιντερνετ μου παει μια χαρα.
> οτι δεν εχω τηλεφωνο, οτι δεν παιρνω ιντερνετ απο αλλον και οτι κατι αλλο παει στραβα.


Τελικα μου φενεται εσυ και γω ειμαστε οι στοιχιωμενοι της netone.Μονο που σε μενα πανε ολα στραβα!Αααχ,τουλαχιστον να μου δουλευε και μενα καλα το internet..Εχτες εκανε ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ μονο του!!!Εκει που καθομουν ακουω το χαρακτηριστικο "κλατς",κοιταω το ρουτερ,κανενα λαμπακι!Εκλεισε και ανοιξε μονο του!
Εκτος κι αν ειχα καμμια αποτομη στιγμιαια πτωση ρευματος....
Παραδινομαι!

----------


## A_gamer

> Τελικα μου φενεται εσυ και γω ειμαστε οι στοιχιωμενοι της netone.Μονο που σε μενα πανε ολα στραβα!Αααχ,τουλαχιστον να μου δουλευε και μενα καλα το internet..Εχτες εκανε ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ μονο του!!!Εκει που καθομουν ακουω το χαρακτηριστικο "κλατς",κοιταω το ρουτερ,κανενα λαμπακι!Εκλεισε και ανοιξε μονο του!
> Εκτος κι αν ειχα καμμια αποτομη στιγμιαια πτωση ρευματος....
> Παραδινομαι!


Μήπως ήταν αλλαγή ΙΡ; Dynamic έχεις;

----------


## akaloith

τελικα εφτιαξε το τηλεφωνο
υποτιθεται πηραν τηλεφωνο τον οτε, διορθωσαν τη βλαβη
μετα πηραν εμενα. εκανα restart το router και αυτη τη φορα κατεβασε σωστα τις ρυθμισεις.

ΑΑ μπαινω και στο mynetone πλεον, μου εμφανιζει αυτοματα και το username. Οχι πως κανεις και πολλα πραγματα εκει μεσα αλλα οκ, δεν ειμαι πλεον φαντασμα.

Η γραμμη του οτε ακομα παιζει και οποιος παιρνει απο 1777 (ΟΤΕ καθαρος χωρις προεπιλογες) χτυπανε τα τηλεφωνα της γραμμης του οτε.Ολα τα αλλα χτυπανε στη netone. Απο Πεμπτη ακομα να κλεισει η γραμμη του οτε...

----------


## nxenos

> Μήπως ήταν αλλαγή ΙΡ; Dynamic έχεις;


Αλλαγη ip??Μπααα,αστο φιλαρακι..αυτα μονο σε μενα συμβαινουν!Αν αλλαζε η ip το πιο πιθανο ειναι να "επεφτε" το "internet".Eδω μιλαμε οτι εσβησε ολο το ρουτερ!Και ξαναναψε απο την αρχη!
Who u gonna call??
"Ghoostbuusteers!"

----------


## yuk

> Αλλαγη ip??Μπααα,αστο φιλαρακι..αυτα μονο σε μενα συμβαινουν!Αν αλλαζε η ip το πιο πιθανο ειναι να "επεφτε" το "internet".Eδω μιλαμε οτι εσβησε ολο το ρουτερ!Και ξαναναψε απο την αρχη!
> Who u gonna call??
> "Ghoostbuusteers!"


Eίναι πολύ πιθανό να αλλάζανε κάτι και να σου κάνανε restart τον ρούτερ. Από την άλλη, αν έχει πρόβλημα το μηχάνημα πάλι καλό είναι. Θα ξεμπερδέψεις.  :Wink:

----------


## nxenos

Mακαρι,αν και δεν νομιζω να αλλαξανε κατι γιατι μολις "ξανανεβηκε" παλι το ιδιο χαλια κλειδωμα ειχα...αλλα εδω λεμε οτι εσβησε τελειως και απο το "power" και ξαναναψε μονο του!Βρε λες τελικα να ειναι ελλατωματικο το ρουτερ και τοσο καιρο να ψαχνομαστε τσαμπα??

----------


## A_gamer

> Mακαρι,αν και δεν νομιζω να αλλαξανε κατι γιατι μολις "ξανανεβηκε" παλι το ιδιο χαλια κλειδωμα ειχα...αλλα εδω λεμε οτι εσβησε τελειως και απο το "power" και ξαναναψε μονο του!Βρε λες τελικα να ειναι ελλατωματικο το ρουτερ και τοσο καιρο να ψαχνομαστε τσαμπα??


Έχει γούστο! :ROFL:  Είναι μια πιθανότητα όμως. :Thinking: 
Για πες τους να σου φέρουν άλλο.

----------


## nxenos

Nαι καλα!Αμα τους βρω.....εδω λεμε κανουμε αμαν να μας παρουνε τηλεφωνο για να μου πουνε τι γινετε με τον ΟΤΕ.Ολο μυνηματα αφηνω....αλλα φενεται μολις ακουνε το ονομα μου λακιζουνε ολοι!Και να πεις οτι τους εχω κανει και τιποτα....ουτε εριστικος ειμαι,κανεναν δεν εχω βρισει..τι ζηταω ο κακομοιρης?Να βρουν που ειναι η βλαβη!

----------


## nocta

Ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα από τη NetOne. Σε ένα μήνα ακριβώς από την ημέρα της αιτήσεως.Επιτέλους έχω ιντερνετ & τηλέφωνο.

Όσον αφορά την ταχύτητα κατεβάζει από 40kb εως 65kb το πολύ. Μάλον θα περιμένω κανά δυό μέρες να δω τι γίνεται. είναι φυσιολογικό την πρώτη μέρα να μην κατεβάζει με γάλες ταχύτητες. το δοκίμασα και σε ftp βεβαίως βεβαίως.

----------


## vagskarm

Δοκίμασε και πολλαπλά ταυτόχρονα download, αλλά για κλείσε και ξανάνοιξε το ρούτερ και πες μας. Εγώ την πρώτη μέρα κατέβασα φουλ.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Αυτο που λεει ο φιλος για το πολλαπλο κατεβασμα εχει δικιο, εκει φαινεται η διαφορα... Εγω εκει επαθα πλακα. Το μεγιστο που εχω πιασει με ενα κατεβασμα ειναι 360+ αλλα εχω πιασει και με 5 αρχεια ταυτοχρονα απο 200 το καθενα...

----------


## kotsos188

να ρωτισω κατι

οι  τηλεφ/συσκευες   συνδεονται υποχρεοτικα πανω στο modem 
 δηλ. αναγκαστικα μια συσκευη στο σπιτι

----------


## mich83

Πάνω στο modem ναι. Ωστόσο το modem έχει υποδοχή για 2 συσκευές (1 για κάθε γραμμή). Επίσης υποθέτω ότι θα μπορείς να συνδέσεις κι άλλες με duplex

----------


## kotsos188

σε ευχαριστω mich83
αλλα εαν εχω το modem στην κουζινα πως θα εχω τηλ στα 3 αλλα δωματια πρεπει να ερθει ηλεκτρολογος για τις μετατροπες και παλι απο οτι ξερω θα εχω προβλημα με της συχνοτητες τον καλωδιων 
αυτο απο οτι ξερω δεν γινεται με τις αλλες εταιριες μονο στην νετονε  δεν το λενε να το ξερουμε απο την αρχη

----------


## A_gamer

> σε ευχαριστω mich83
> αλλα εαν εχω το modem στην κουζινα πως θα εχω τηλ στα 3 αλλα δωματια πρεπει να ερθει ηλεκτρολογος για τις μετατροπες και παλι απο οτι ξερω θα εχω προβλημα με της συχνοτητες τον καλωδιων 
> αυτο απο οτι ξερω δεν γινεται με τις αλλες εταιριες μονο στην νετονε  δεν το λενε να το ξερουμε απο την αρχη


Γίνεται στη Vivodi και τη HOL.

----------


## kotsos188

κανενας 
δεν γνοριζει

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Αυτο γινεται σε ολες τις εταιριες που εχουν voip (Vivo, ON, Hol κ.τ.λ) ευκολο στην πραξη ειναι ενα dect που να δεχεται συσκευες, ωστε να βαλεις μια σε καθε δωματιο...

----------


## yuk

> σε ευχαριστω mich83
> αλλα εαν εχω το modem στην κουζινα πως θα εχω τηλ στα 3 αλλα δωματια πρεπει να ερθει ηλεκτρολογος για τις μετατροπες και παλι απο οτι ξερω θα εχω προβλημα με της συχνοτητες τον καλωδιων 
> αυτο απο οτι ξερω δεν γινεται με τις αλλες εταιριες μονο στην νετονε  δεν το λενε να το ξερουμε απο την αρχη





> *                 Μπορώ να συνδέσω στον εξοπλισμό της Νet                  One                  τις τηλεφωνικές συσκευές που ήδη έχω στο χώρο μου, ή χρειάζονται                  ειδικές τηλεφωνικές συσκευές?*
> 
>                  Μπορείτε να συνδέσετε στονεξοπλισμό της Νet                  One                   οποιαδήποτε τηλεφωνική συσκευή έχετε, με μόνη εξαίρεση συσκευές                                   ISDN


http://www.netone.gr/faq's_equipment.html

Δε χρειάζονται άλλες μετατροπές. Ο ρούτερ στη κεντρική πρίζα και οι τηλ. συσκευές σ' αυτόν. Ο ρούτερ υποστηρίζει όσες συσκευές θέλεις, αρκεί να μπορεί να τις τροφοδοτήσει με ρεύμα, αν δεν έχουν δικιά τους τροφοδοσία. Αν έχεις και ασύρματες συσκευές δεν αλλάζει τίποτα.

----------


## kotsos188

ποια ειναι η κεντρικη πριζα αφου εχω 4,
 μια σε καθε δωματιο

----------


## kotsos188

και το dect ειναι το φιλτρο   και ποσο κοστιζει περιπου

----------


## kotsos188

βοηθηστε με παρακαλω γιατι εχω κανει τοσα τηλ στην νετονε και ακρη δεν εχω βγαλει γιατι και οι ιδιοι δεν ξερουν(ασχετοι)

----------


## yuk

H κεντρική πρίζα είναι συνήθως η πρώτη πρίζα δίπλα στην πόρτα εισόδου του σπιτιού. Μη σε απασχολεί, θα την βρουν οι τεχνκοί. Εκεί μπαίνει ο ρούτερ, εκτός και αν τραβήξεις μια προέκταση σε κάποια άλλη πρίζα που σε βολεύει περισσότερο. Αυτό θα πρέπει να το κάνεις όμως μόνος σου, δηλ. με δικό σου ηλεκτρολόγο.
Dect είναι τεχνολογία ασύρματων τηλ. συσκευών με δική τους τροφοδοσία ρεύματος.
Φίλτρα δεν χρειάζεσαι καθόλου.

Σημείωση: Μιλάμε πάντα για τηλεφωνικές πρίζες.

----------


## kotsos188

ευχαριστω yuk
οποτε εαν η κεντρικη ειναι στο σαλονι και ο η/υ  ειναι στο δωματιο 
πρεπει αναγκαστικα να δουλεψω το modem σε wi-fi

----------


## yuk

Aν ο ηλεκτρολόγος που έκανε την εγκατάσταση στο σπίτι έκανε καλά τη δουλειά του, θα υπάρχουν ελεύθερα καλώδια στους τοίχους, οπότε είναι δουλειά λεπτών να σου κάνει επέκταση της κεντρικής πρίζας σε άλλη. Ακόμα και αν δεν υπάρχουν καλώδια, πάλι είναι σχετικά εύκολο.

----------


## kotsos188

δηλ. να βαλω το modem στο δωματιο αυτο
το σπιτι ειναι ολοκαινουργιο και υπαρχουν 3 ζευγη ελευθερα

----------


## harris

> δηλ. να βαλω το modem στο δωματιο αυτο
> το σπιτι ειναι ολοκαινουργιο και υπαρχουν 3 ζευγη ελευθερα


Οι ερωτήσεις που κάνεις είναι κάπως χύμα, και τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θέλεις να πεις  :Sad: 

Η πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού είναι αυτή που φέρνει το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας σου στο διαμέρισμά σου... 99,9% είναι το καλώδιο του σαλονιού, αλλά καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο που έκανε την εγκατάσταση...

Ο yuk σωστά στα λέει, αλλά αν δεν ξέρεις τίποτα από συνδεσμολογίες και άλλα τέτοια, τότε καλύτερα να το αφήσεις και να καλέσεις τον ηλεκτρολόγο σου να σου τα φτιάξει  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Nαι, αν σε βολεύει έτσι. Απλά θα συνδέσει τις 2 πρίζες με ένα ελεύθερο καλώδιο. Ανάλογα με την εγκατάσταση, μπορεί να σου βγάλει κάτω από την πρίζα ένα άλλο καλώδιο για να συνδέσεις μ' αυτό τον ρούτερ.


Ο harris έχει δίκιο. Μόνο με ηλεκτρολόγο θα είσαι σίγουρος.  :Wink:

----------


## kotsos188

ηλεκτρολογος ειμαι μονος μου (ερασιτεχνης)      
ευχαριστω παντως  για την βοηθεια ολων
παντος αφτα που μου λετε εσεις θα πρεπει να ξερουν και στην τ/υ
των εταιριων και οχι να σου λενε δεν γνωριζω ή να λενε διαφορες βλακειες ασχετες κοπελιτσες.   Ασε που περιμενεις ενα χρονο μεχρι να σηκωσουν το τηλεφ. και τις αποριες δεν σου τις λυνουν

----------


## harris

> ηλεκτρολογος ειμαι μονος μου (ερασιτεχνης)      
> ευχαριστω παντως  για την βοηθεια ολων


Τότε τα γνωρίζεις αυτά λογικά και θα είναι παιχνιδάκι  :Wink: 




> παντος αφτα που μου λετε εσεις θα πρεπει να ξερουν και στην τ/υ
> των εταιριων και οχι να σου λενε δεν γνωριζω ή να λενε διαφορες βλακειες ασχετες κοπελιτσες.


Διαφωνώ σ'αυτό! 

Δεν είναι υποχρεωμένα τα παιδιά εκεί να σου δίνουν τόσο λεπτομερείς πληροφορίες, ούτε καν να τις ξέρουν! 

Τα παιδιά είναι εκπαιδευμένα να σου παρέχουν μα υποστήριξη πρώτης γραμμής για κάποια προβλήματα στις γραμμές, και ότι ξεπερνάει αυτό το δίνουν στο τμήμα τεχνικών για επίλυση!

Το στήσιμο του σπιτιού σου είναι θέμα του τεχνικού της εταιρείας ή ηλεκτρολόγου, που προφανώς πληρώνουμε εξτρά  :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Κανένας ISP δεν ανακατεύεται με τα ηλεκτρολογικά στο χώρο του πελάτη. Είναι η πολιτική τους.  :What..?:  Aπό την άλλη, εδώ έχουμε έχουμε πρόβλημα με την υποστήριξη των υπηρεσιών τους, που να μας συμβουλεύανε και για άσχετα πράγματα...  :Razz:

----------


## kotsos188

δηλ να κανω την αιτηση και οταν μου ερθει το modem sto σπιτι να πεσω απο τα συννεφα  ,δεν πρεπει απο πριν να ξερω τι μου γινετε.
οσο για την τ/η  αυτο που ξερουν πολι καλλα ειναι να λενε τις συνηθεισμενες δικαιολογιες τους,σηκουνουν το τηλ εντελος ασχετα προσωπα  ,που σου λενε παρε τους τεχνικους και οι τεχνικοι σοθ λενε δεν ξερουμε , ε τοτε ποιος ξερει ο  κανενας.
Γενικα με τετοιες εταιριες δεν βγαζεισ ακρη αποτε ουτε πρεπει να ασχολεισε μαζι τους

----------


## harris

> δηλ να κανω την αιτηση και οταν μου ερθει το modem sto σπιτι να πεσω απο τα συννεφα  ,δεν πρεπει απο πριν να ξερω τι μου γινετε.


Αν διαβάσεις παραπίσω θα δεις ότι η τηλεφωνία της netone είναι VoIP. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι για να παίξει τηλέφωνο πρέπει να συνδεθεί με το ρούτερ σου  :Wink: 

Για να μοιράσεις τηλέφωνο στο υπόλοιπον σπίτι το θέμα είναι απλό: θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσεις συνδεσμολογία τύπου ISDN  :Wink: 




> Γενικα με τετοιες εταιριες δεν βγαζεισ ακρη αποτε ουτε πρεπει να ασχολεισε μαζι τους


Καμμία εταιρεία ούτε στην Ελλάδα ούτε στο εξωτερικό σου παρέχουν τέτοιου είδους υπηρεσίες δωρεάν! Αν θέλεις να σου φτιάξουν την καλωδίωση στο σπίτι σου θα έρθει τεχνικός που φυσικά θα πληρώσεις εξτρά!

Μην ψάχνουμε να θάουμε τις εταιρείες χωρίς λόγο! Έχουμε σοβαρότερα θέματα να τους προσάψουμε  :Wink:

----------


## kotsos188

Ειναι σπουδαιο πραγμα να σου πουν εαν πανω στο modem συνδεονται υποχρεοτικα οι τηλ/συσκευες,αυτα ειναι ηλεκτρολογικα στον χωρο του πελατη!Εαν ειναι ασχετοι για τοσα απλα θεματα τοτε γιατι βρισκοντε σε αυτην την θεση

----------


## harris

> Ειναι σπουδαιο πραγμα να σου πουν εαν πανω στο modem συνδεονται υποχρεοτικα οι τηλ/συσκευες,αυτα ειναι ηλεκτρολογικα στον χωρο του πελατη!Εαν ειναι ασχετοι για τοσα απλα θεματα τοτε γιατι βρισκοντε σε αυτην την θεση


Το ότι οι συσκευές συνδέονται στο ρούτερ σου είναι γνωστό... το έχουν πει κι εδώ εξάλλου  :Wink:

----------


## kotsos188

voip τηλεφωνια δηνουν μονο vivo,hol,on,netone
και στο site  και στις διαφημισεις δεν λενε καθολου για 
VoiceOverIp

----------


## kotsos188

καληνυχτα μαγκες ,ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## harris

> voip τηλεφωνια δηνουν μονο vivo,hol,on,netone
> και στο site  και στις διαφημισεις δεν λενε καθολου για 
> VoiceOverIp


Eίσαι σίγουρος; Γιατί στην σελίδα http://www.netone.gr/faq's_general.html αναφέρει ξεκάθαρα τι είναι το VoIP




> * 				Τι ακριβώς είναι το   				VOIP;*
> 
>  				 Το   				VoIP  				(Voice  				over Internet Protocol)  				είναι μία τεχνολογία η οποία μετατρέπει τη φωνή σε «πακέτα»  				δεδομένων και αντίστροφα. Με αυτόν τον τρόπο είναι εφικτή η  				μεταφορά φωνής μέσω ενός δικτύου υπολογιστών όπως το   				Internet.  				Με τη χρήση του   				VoIP  				είναι δυνατόν να προσφέρονται υπηρεσίες σταθερής τηλεφωνίας με  				πολύ μικρό κόστος και ποιότητα αντίστοιχη με αυτήν που  				γνωρίζουμε σήμερα.


Ίσως να μην είναι τόσο ξεκάθαρο στο site  τους ότι η τηλεφωνία είναι VoIP (που είναι σε κάθε έναν που ξέρει να διαβάζει), αλλά σε τηλεφωνικές επαφές μαζί τους το λένε ξεκάθαρα  :Wink:

----------


## johnny_gtet

Καλησπέρα μια ερώτηση. Η ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες στην τηλεφωνία λειτουργούν κανονικά?

----------


## harris

> Καλησπέρα μια ερώτηση. Η ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες στην τηλεφωνία λειτουργούν κανονικά?


Αν δεν το έχουν απαντήσει ήδη, τότε απλά ρώτα τους!

Η NetOne είναι η μόνη που συμμετέχει στο forum και απαντάνε επισήμως όλα τα ερωτήματα  :Wink:

----------


## johnny_gtet

Δεν ρωταω την net one ρωταω τους ενεργοποιημένους της net one να δω αν τους λειτουργούν κανονικά… :Wink:

----------


## harris

> Δεν ρωταω την net one ρωταω τους ενεργοποιημένους της net one να δω αν τους λειτουργούν κανονικά…


Α ΟΚ... νόμιζα ότι ρωτούσες αν γενικώς παίζουν οι ψηφιακές υπηρεσίες, όχι αν παίζουν σωστά  :Wink:   :One thumb up:

----------


## cbamak

> βοηθηστε με παρακαλω γιατι εχω κανει τοσα τηλ στην νετονε και ακρη δεν εχω βγαλει γιατι και οι ιδιοι δεν ξερουν(ασχετοι)



 Εχει τεθεί παρόμοιο θέμα . Δες το κάτωθι :
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97841

----------


## nocta

> Δοκίμασε και πολλαπλά ταυτόχρονα download, αλλά για κλείσε και ξανάνοιξε το ρούτερ και πες μας. Εγώ την πρώτη μέρα κατέβασα φουλ.



το έκλεισα, το άνοιξα, έκανα reset, επανεκκίνηση, multiple download, από ftp, από άλλα web sites αλλά ΤΙΠΟΤΑ! Ξεκινάει με 800lb και σε 10'' έχει πέσει σε 35 με 60kb. 

όσο πάει και χειροτερεύει. ειδοποίησα NetOne κια περιμένω. Άσε που κάνει και πολλές αποσυνδέσεις το ρουτερ. πάντως η τηλεφωνία είναι πολύ καλή. ακούγεται καμπάνα.

Εϊχε κανείς παρόμοιο πρόβλημα και το έφτιαξε? :Thinking:

----------


## nocta

Σήμερα είναι η δεύτερη μέρα ενεργοποίησης και το download είναι ιδιαίτερα φτωχό.
Ξεκινά με 800kb και σε 10" πέφτει σταδιακά σε 35-60kb. Δοκίμασα διάφορους τρόπους για να τσεκάρω την ταχύτητα είτε στο email μου, είτε από ftp, από άλλα web sites, multiple download κλπ.

Η ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος παραμένει το ίδιο χαμηλή. είναι κάτι που πρέπει να κάνω?

επίσης "πέφτει" συχνά η σύνδεση. 


ευχαριστώ

Άρης   :Smile:

----------


## kotsos188

φιλε το modem τοποθετητε υποχρεοτικα στην κεντρικη πριζα με 
αποτελεσμα να εχεις μονο μια τηλ.συσκευη στο σπιτι

----------


## cbamak

Απο τα connection details του router τι ενδείξεις έχεις ?

----------


## kotsos188

> φιλε το modem τοποθετητε υποχρεοτικα στην κεντρικη πριζα με 
> αποτελεσμα να εχεις μονο μια τηλ.συσκευη στο σπιτι


δεν γνοριζει κανενας

----------


## akaloith

η κεντρικη γραμμη συνδεεται στο ρουτερ
και απο τις εξοδους Phone1 και phone2 τραβας καλωδια και συνδεεις τις συσκευες του σπιτιου σου.
Ειτε εξωτερικα καλωδια ειτε αξιοποιεις την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση του σπιτιου σου αν ξερεις που να συνδεσεις τι.
Αμα τα τηλεφωνα ειναι μακρια απο το ρουτερ και δε μπορεις να τραβηξεις καλωδιο παρε ασυρματο τηλεφωνο
Αμα το pc ειναι μακρια απο το ρουτερ και δε μπορεις να τραβηξεις καλωδιο παρε καρτα για το pc wireless

Αν εχεις isdn τα πραγματα ειναι εξαιρετικα απλα. Στη θεση του netmod βαζεις απλα το router

----------


## nocta

> Απο τα connection details του router τι ενδείξεις έχεις ?



Αυτές είναι οι ενδείξεις:

DSL Connection	

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 16:05:00
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	602 / 437
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	28,22 / 340,45



όσες φορές και αν έχω κατεβάσει δεν πάει πάνω από 65kb

----------


## akaloith

προφανως αφου κλειδωνεις μολις στα 437kbps ενω θα πρεπε να κλειδωνεις στα 10239
για γραψε μας ολα αυτα τα στοιχεια που λεει σε αυτη τη σελιδα
http://192.168.1.254/cgi/b/dsl/dt/?be=0&l0=1&l1=0

----------


## kotsos188

σε ευχαριστω akaloith ,οποτε επιπλεον εξξοδα
και αυτο ισχυει για ολλες τις εταιριες ή μονο για οσες δινουν Voip
τηλεφωνιαααα

----------


## tolism30

> Αυτές είναι οι ενδείξεις:
> 
> DSL Connection	
> 
> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 16:05:00
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	602 / 437
> ...



Δώσε όλα τα στατιστικά (πατώντας το details στην σελίδα που βρήκες τα παραπάνω)

edit: με πρόλαβε  ο akaloith

----------


## akaloith

> *η κεντρικη γραμμη συνδεεται στο ρουτερ
> και απο τις εξοδους Phone1 και phone2 τραβας καλωδια και συνδεεις τις συσκευες του σπιτιου σου.
> Ειτε εξωτερικα καλωδια ειτε αξιοποιεις την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση του σπιτιου σου αν ξερεις που να συνδεσεις τι.
> Αμα τα τηλεφωνα ειναι μακρια απο το ρουτερ και δε μπορεις να τραβηξεις καλωδιο παρε ασυρματο τηλεφωνο
> Αμα το pc ειναι μακρια απο το ρουτερ και δε μπορεις να τραβηξεις καλωδιο παρε καρτα για το pc wireless
> 
> Αν εχεις isdn τα πραγματα ειναι εξαιρετικα απλα. Στη θεση του netmod βαζεις απλα το router*


οι voip εχουν αυτο το περιορισμο. Αλλα στη πραξη δεν ειναι κατι καινουριο. Ολες οι isdn γραμμες αναλογη συνδεσμολογια εχουν

----------


## akaloith

> Αυτές είναι οι ενδείξεις:
> 
> DSL Connection	
> 
> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 16:05:00
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	602 / 437
> ...



Τι αποσταση εχεις απο το dslam?
Περιοχη?
Ενεργος ανενεργος βροχος?
Προυπηρχε dsl στη συγεκριμενη γραμμη?
Ταχυτητα ονομαστικη και στη πραξη που επιανε?
Οι τεχνικοι της netone τι λενε?

----------


## nocta

> προφανως αφου κλειδωνεις μολις στα 437kbps ενω θα πρεπε να κλειδωνεις στα 10239
> για γραψε μας ολα αυτα τα στοιχεια που λεει σε αυτη τη σελιδα
> http://192.168.1.254/cgi/b/dsl/dt/?be=0&l0=1&l1=0
> Τι αποσταση εχεις απο το dslam?
> Περιοχη?
> Ενεργος ανενεργος βροχος?
> Προυπηρχε dsl στη συγεκριμενη γραμμη?
> Ταχυτητα ονομαστικη και στη πραξη που επιανε?
> Οι τεχνικοι της netone τι λενε?


Παραθέτω τα στοιχεία:

DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 16:23:29
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	602 / 437
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	29,18 / 346,65
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 13,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	38,5 / 47,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 14,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	62 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	12.790 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2.224 / 1.626
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	2.584 / 394


Τι αποσταση εχεις απο το dslam? Δεντο γνωρίζω. 
Περιοχη? Άνω Ιλίσια 
Ενεργος ανενεργος βροχος? Ανενεργός
Προυπηρχε dsl στη συγεκριμενη γραμμη? Όχι
Ταχυτητα ονομαστικη και στη πραξη που επιανε? τα ίδια 35-65kb
Οι τεχνικοι της netone τι λενε? Περιμένω απάντηση


Thanks

 :Smile:

----------


## akaloith

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205

*Για το S/N
6dB ή παρακάτω είναι πολύ κακό και είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις προβλήματα συγχρονισμού 
7dB-10dB μέτριο αλλά δεν αφήνει πολύ χώρο για διακυμάνσεις 
11dB-20dB καλό χωρίς προβλήματα συγχρονισμού
20dB-28dB εξαιρετικό
29dB και πάνω = αστέρι


Για την Attenuation
20dB και κάτω = αστέρι 
20dB-30dB εξαιρετικό
30dB-40dB πολύ καλό
40dB-50dB καλό
50dB-60dB φτωχό με πιθανά προβλήματα σύνδεσης
60dB και πάνω = σίγουρα προβλήματα σύνδεσης*

Οι τεχνικοι οταν ηρθαν για να συνδεσουν τον ανενεργο βροχο δεν ρωτησες αποσταση κτλ?
Εγω τους ειχα πριξει λιγο
Εχεις ανενεργο βροχο οποτε δεν ξερουμε τις ικανοτητες της γραμμης σου, δεν ειναι δοκιμασμενη. Αμα ηταν δοκιμασμενη (ενεργος) θα μπορουσαμε να βγαλουμε μια ακρη, πχ πως απεδιδε η παλια dsl σου. Κατι φανταζομαι δε παει καλα με τον νεο βροχο που σου φεραν, παντως τα νουμερα που μας εδωσες δεν ειναι τοσο κακα. Υπομονη, οι τεχνικοι της Netone ειμαι σιγουρος μπορουν να σε διαφωτισουν για το τι φταιει καλυτερα απο τον οποιοδηποτε εδω μεσα μιας που εχουν αμεση προσβαση στη γραμμη σου.

----------


## nocta

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205
> 
> Για το S/N
> 6dB ή παρακάτω είναι πολύ κακό και είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχεις προβλήματα συγχρονισμού 
> 7dB-10dB μέτριο αλλά δεν αφήνει πολύ χώρο για διακυμάνσεις 
> 11dB-20dB καλό χωρίς προβλήματα συγχρονισμού
> 20dB-28dB εξαιρετικό
> 29dB και πάνω = αστέρι
> 
> ...



 Ελπίζω να βγάλω άκρη γιατί απ' ότι κατάλαβα με όσα μου εξήγησες πλησιάζω τα όρια της "φτωχής" σύνδεσης. 

Thanks για την βοήθεια.  :One thumb up:

----------


## cbamak

> η κεντρικη γραμμη συνδεεται στο ρουτερ
> και απο τις εξοδους Phone1 και phone2 τραβας καλωδια και συνδεεις τις συσκευες του σπιτιου σου.
> Αμα τα τηλεφωνα ειναι μακρια απο το ρουτερ και δε μπορεις να τραβηξεις καλωδιο παρε ασυρματο τηλεφωνο
> Αμα το pc ειναι μακρια απο το ρουτερ και δε μπορεις να τραβηξεις καλωδιο παρε καρτα για το pc wireless
> 
> Αν εχεις isdn τα πραγματα ειναι εξαιρετικα απλα. Στη θεση του netmod βαζεις απλα το router



Μια από τις εξόδους  phone1 ή phone2  μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως output προς  την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού , με την προϋπόθεση να μήν υπάρχουν περισσότερες από τρείς συσκευές ( συνολικά ) .
Κατά προτίμηση να χρησιμοποηθούν dect συσκευές ή συσκευές που έχουν δική τους παροχή ρεύματος .

----------


## akaloith

Οι μετρησεις ποιοτητας της γραμμης σου (S/N και Attenuation) δεν ειναι τοσο κακες ωστε να κατεβαζεις με 60kb/sec
Μαλλον "καλες" χαρακτηριζονται. Φυσικα υπαρχουν και πολυ καλυτερες.

----------


## akaloith

> Μια από τις εξόδους  phone1 ή phone2  μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί ως output προς  την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού , με την προϋπόθεση να μήν υπάρχουν περισσότερες από τρείς συσκευές ( συνολικά ) .
> Κατά προτίμηση να χρησιμοποηθούν dect συσκευές ή συσκευές που έχουν δική τους παροχή ρεύματος .


πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να συνδεθουν οι τηλεφωνικες συσκευες στις εξοδους phone1 και phone2. Αυτο μπορει να γινει ειτε με εξωτερικη καλωδιωση ειτε χρησιμοποιοντας την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού αν ξερεις που να συνδεσεις τι
Παντως η πιο απλη λυση ειναι κατι τετοιο:
http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=901466
αμα θες πολλες συσκευες.

----------


## cbamak

> πρεπει με καποιο τροπο να συνδεθει η τηλεφωνικη συσκευη στις εξοδους phone1 και phone2. Αυτο μπορει να γινει ειτε με εξωτερικη καλωδιωση ειτε χρησιμοποιοντας την εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού αν ξερεις που να συνδεσεις τι
> Παντως η πιο απλη λυση ειναι κατι τετοιο:
> http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=901466
> αμα θες πολλες συσκευες.



Την υλοποίηση που περιγράφω την έχω εφαρμόσει στο σπίτι μου , δουλεύει μια χαρά και έτσι δεν καταργώ την εσωτερική μου καλωδίωση . 

Συμφωνώ με τα ασύρματα τηλέφωνα  που προτείνεις , αλλά θα προτιμούσα κάτι τέτοι:
http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...5369&tab=specs

----------


## nocta

> Οι μετρησεις ποιοτητας της γραμμης σου (S/N και Attenuation) δεν ειναι τοσο κακες ωστε να κατεβαζεις με 60kb/sec
> Μαλλον "καλες" χαρακτηριζονται. Φυσικα υπαρχουν και πολυ καλυτερες.


Με πήραν από τη Netone τηλέφωνο δύο φορές σήμερα! Πολύ καλό το customer service.
Μου είπαν οτι όντως είναι πολύ χαμηλές οι τιμές του upload/download για αυτό και θα κάνουν κάποια τεστ αύριο. αν δεν διορθωθεί έτσι τότε πρέπει να δηλωθεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ.

Μου είπαν δύο εργάσιμες για την επισκευή από ΟΤΕ. δύο εργάσιμες... πολύ χλωμό το κόβω...

Αυτά :Whistle:

----------


## nxenos

> Με πήραν από τη Netone τηλέφωνο δύο φορές σήμερα! Πολύ καλό το customer service.
> Μου είπαν οτι όντως είναι πολύ χαμηλές οι τιμές του upload/download για αυτό και θα κάνουν κάποια τεστ αύριο. αν δεν διορθωθεί έτσι τότε πρέπει να δηλωθεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Μου είπαν δύο εργάσιμες για την επισκευή από ΟΤΕ. δύο εργάσιμες... πολύ χλωμό το κόβω...
> 
> Αυτά


welcome to the club......
Εγω εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου περιμενω ειδοποιηση απο ΟΤΕ και ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για να μου πουν τι εγινε με την γραμμη μου....Απο τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου παντως βλεπω οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερες ταχυτητες...

----------


## sierra

[quote=cbamak;1248424]με την προϋπόθεση να μήν υπάρχουν περισσότερες από τρείς συσκευές ( συνολικά ) .

Αυτο απο που συναγεται? :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

> welcome to the club......
> Εγω εδω και ενα μηνα περιπου περιμενω ειδοποιηση απο ΟΤΕ και ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για να μου πουν τι εγινε με την γραμμη μου....Απο τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου παντως βλεπω οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερες ταχυτητες...


1 μήνα περιμένει η Νετ1 τον ΟΤΕ ή εσύ την Νετ1? :Whistle:

----------


## cbamak

[QUOTE=sierra;1249374]


> με την προϋπόθεση να μήν υπάρχουν περισσότερες από τρείς συσκευές ( συνολικά ) .
> 
> Αυτο απο που συναγεται?


Εχει να κάνει με το τι "σηκώνει" το ρουτεράκι . Η NetOne συστήνει μέχρι δύο τηλέφωνα , τά δικά μου tests δείχνουν ότι μέχρι και τρία υποστηρίζονται ( χωρίς να έχει καταγραφεί restart στο router ) .

----------


## dimpard

Από 19/06 πέρασα και εγώ στο club των ενεργοποιημένων. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Με καθυστέρησε κατά 1 μέρα το courier (έπρεπε να μου είχε παραδώσει τον εξοπλισμό από 18/06).
Η αίτηση είχε κατετεθεί στις 31/05
Τα στατιστικά από speedtouch είναι:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) : 1.023 / 10.239
Output Power dBm (Up/Down) : 12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) : 12,0 / 23,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB] : 12,0 / 22,0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 32
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 16
Uptime:	0 days, 0:55:00
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Τηλεφωνία δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη. Αύριο με το καλό.
So far, so good

----------


## sierra

[quote=cbamak;1249647]


> Εχει να κάνει με το τι "σηκώνει" το ρουτεράκι . Η NetOne συστήνει μέχρι δύο τηλέφωνα , τά δικά μου tests δείχνουν ότι μέχρι και τρία υποστηρίζονται ( χωρίς να έχει καταγραφεί restart στο router ) .


Εγω εχω τεσσερα. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cbamak

[QUOTE=sierra;1250012]


> Εγω εχω τεσσερα.



Είχα βάλει και τέταρτο τηλέφωνο ( 3 ενσύρματα + 1 dect ) και είχα παρατηρήσει ότι το router συγχρονίστηκε σε πολύ χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα . 
Βέβαια σημαντικό ρόλο παίζει και η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού . Θα δοκιμάσω 2 ενσύρματες + 2 dect ή  1 ενσύρμ. + 3 dect .   :One thumb up:

----------


## nxenos

> 1 μήνα περιμένει η Νετ1 τον ΟΤΕ ή εσύ την Νετ1?


Εγω περιμενω και τους δυο!Τωρα αν περιμενει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ενα μηνα τον ΟΤΕ...δεν ξερω..μηπως με εχει παρει και κανεις τηλεφωνο??

----------


## Astaroth7

> Με πήραν από τη Netone τηλέφωνο δύο φορές σήμερα! Πολύ καλό το customer service.
> Μου είπαν οτι όντως είναι πολύ χαμηλές οι τιμές του upload/download για αυτό και θα κάνουν κάποια τεστ αύριο. αν δεν διορθωθεί έτσι τότε πρέπει να δηλωθεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Μου είπαν δύο εργάσιμες για την επισκευή από ΟΤΕ. δύο εργάσιμες... πολύ χλωμό το κόβω...
> 
> Αυτά





O tugito στην σελίδα 39 δίνει μία λύση για τα προβλήματα ταχύτητας, ρίξε μία ματιά εκεί μπας και το λύσεις το πρόβλημα :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

> Εγω περιμενω και τους δυο!Τωρα αν περιμενει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ενα μηνα τον ΟΤΕ...δεν ξερω..μηπως με εχει παρει και κανεις τηλεφωνο??


O OTE από σπάνιο έως αδύνατο να σε καλέσει εξάλλου πελάτης του είναι η Νετ1.Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ο ένας μήνας αναμονής...συνήθως μέσα σε 3-4 το πολύ εργασιμες υπάρχει απάντηση.Επέμεινε λίγο στη Νετ1 για στοιχεία όπως πότε δηλώθηκε βλάβη και σε τι στάδιο βρίσκεται.

όπως είχε δηλώσει σε ερωτημα μου ο netone2 βλέπουν από το cc το crm του ΟΤΕ οπότε μπορούν να σε ενημερώσουν

----------


## nxenos

> O OTE από σπάνιο έως αδύνατο να σε καλέσει εξάλλου πελάτης του είναι η Νετ1.Απλά μου κάνει εντύπωση ο ένας μήνας αναμονής...συνήθως μέσα σε 3-4 το πολύ εργασιμες υπάρχει απάντηση.Επέμεινε λίγο στη Νετ1 για στοιχεία όπως πότε δηλώθηκε βλάβη και σε τι στάδιο βρίσκεται.
> 
> όπως είχε δηλώσει σε ερωτημα μου ο netone2 βλέπουν από το cc το crm του ΟΤΕ οπότε μπορούν να σε ενημερώσουν


Κι ομως!Αφου με ενημερωσαν,τοτε που μου ειχαν πει,πριν ενα μηνα δηλ οτι θα δηλωναν στον ΟΤΕ βλαβη,(εγινε Παρασκευη αυτο),την Κυριακη το πρωι κατα τις 09.00!! με πηρε ο ΟΤΕ και με ρωτησε το προβλημα!!Ε,απο εκεινη την στιγμη μεχρι και σημερα,δεν ειχα καμμια αλλη ενημερωση.Ουτε αν περασε κανεις,ουτε καν αν εχει τελικα προβλημα η γραμμη.Φυσικα και εχω παρει απειρα τηλεφωνα και γω στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ,πηρα και σημερα το πρωι παλι και μου ειπαν πως θα το κοιταξουν και θα με παρουν τηλ το απογευμα.(Την ιδια απαντηση δηλ εδω και καιρο)

----------


## No-Name

> Κι ομως!Αφου με ενημερωσαν,τοτε που μου ειχαν πει,πριν ενα μηνα δηλ οτι θα δηλωναν στον ΟΤΕ βλαβη,(εγινε Παρασκευη αυτο),την Κυριακη το πρωι κατα τις 09.00!! με πηρε ο ΟΤΕ και με ρωτησε το προβλημα!!Ε,απο εκεινη την στιγμη μεχρι και σημερα,δεν ειχα καμμια αλλη ενημερωση.Ουτε αν περασε κανεις,ουτε καν αν εχει τελικα προβλημα η γραμμη.Φυσικα και εχω παρει απειρα τηλεφωνα και γω στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ,πηρα και σημερα το πρωι παλι και μου ειπαν πως θα το κοιταξουν και θα με παρουν τηλ το απογευμα.(Την ιδια απαντηση δηλ εδω και καιρο)


Στον ΟΤΕτζή όταν δήλωσες την βλάβη τι σου είπε?

----------


## akaloith

*11/05 αιτηση
19/06 πληρης ενεργοποιηση και ολα πλεον παιζουν ρολοι
Αργησαν αλλα πλεον μπορω να πω οτι χωρις κανενα δυσταγμο συστηνω ανεπυφυλακτα τη Netone σε οποιοδηποτε ενδιαφερεται και εχω και κερδος απο το προγραμμα ανταμοιβης . Και εχοντας εμπειρια σε διαφορες εταιριες μπορω με ευκολια να πω οτι διαφερει. Η ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων ειναι απλα εκτος συναγωνισμου.
Οπως εδω ημουν και ελεγα ολα τα στραβα, εδω ειμαι και τωρα για να τους πω και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο
Ειναι νωρις, πολυ νωρις για τοσο μεγαλα λογια αλλα περνω το ρισκο να τα πω. Φυσικα διεκδικω το δικαιωμα να τους τα χωνω με το που θα αρχισουν τις _αλακιες, αν ποτε γινει αυτο.*

----------


## No-Name

Ναι όντως αν παραμείνει στα 10 θα είναι εκτός συναγωνισμού.... :Razz: 

Πάντως ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που κινούνται ώς πρέπει και δεν απογοητευουν κόσμο :One thumb up:

----------


## akaloith

> Ναι όντως αν παραμείνει στα 10 θα είναι εκτός συναγωνισμού....
> 
> Πάντως ειλικρινά χαίρομαι που κινούνται ώς πρέπει και δεν απογοητευουν κόσμο




χωρις να εχω περασει απο ολες τις εταιριες του χωρου, οπως και πολλοι δεν ξερουν καν τη netone, ομως ξερεις πολλες εταιριες που να εχουν τετοια σταθεροτητα? εγω ειλικρινα νομιζω οτι περα απο τη νετονε ολες οι αλλες πλασαρουν ονομαστικες ταχυτητες που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τη πραξη

----------


## No-Name

To 2004 με την 384 είχα κάπου στα 45kb/sec όταν όμως μπήκαν πολλοί.....

όσο για τα 10 είδες το  :Razz:  οπότε...

----------


## BoGe

> εγω ειλικρινα νομιζω οτι περα απο τη νετονε ολες οι αλλες πλασαρουν ονομαστικες ταχυτητες που δεν εχουν καμια σχεση με τη πραξη


Λάθος κάνεις.

----------


## akaloith

> Λάθος κάνεις.


πες μας σε παρακαλω ποιες εταιριες ταζουν 10 και δινουν 9,5
η ταζουν 24 και δινουν 23
Σταθερα παντα εννοω οπως διχνει το γραφημα που εκανα ποστ.

----------


## No-Name

> πες μας σε παρακαλω ποιες εταιριες ταζουν 10 και δινουν 9,5
> η ταζουν 24 και δινουν 23
> Σταθερα παντα εννοω οπως διχνει το γραφημα που εκανα ποστ.


Σου ξαναλέω άλλο 1,000 πελάτες και άλλο 10,000.
Σε ένα χρόνο εδώ θα είμαστε :Smile: 

Εξάλλου adsl αγοράζεις όχι μισθωμένη :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

> πες μας σε παρακαλω ποιες εταιριες ταζουν 10 και δινουν 9,5
> η ταζουν 24 και δινουν 23
> Σταθερα παντα εννοω οπως διχνει το γραφημα που εκανα ποστ.


Γενικά μέσω ιδιόκτητου η Vivodi,  και η FORTHnet στα 10 που είπες δεν έχουν πρόβλημα.
Συμφωνώ με τον NoName, και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι όταν θα αρχίσουν οι DSL να συμπεριφέρονται όπως πρέπει, δηλαδή κάποια πτώση ταχύητητας τις ώρες αιχμής θα έχουμε διαμαρτυρίες.

Δες το πακέτο business της HOL, όπως επίσης και το αντίστοιχο που θα βγάλει η Vivodi.
Οι τιμές τους είναι διπλάσιες, από τα οικιακά. Και αυτό γιατί μεταξύ άλλων έχουν πιο εγγυημένες ταχύτητες από τα οικιακά.

----------


## yuk

:On topic please:

----------


## No-Name

> 


Ον τόπικ είμαστε βάσει αυτών που συζητάμε αφορούν ταχύτητα Νετ1 :Smile:

----------


## rdaniel

Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα!  :Clap: 

Οι τεχνικοί ήρθαν πριν μιάμιση ώρα. Ο ΟΤΕ (ώ, τι έκπληξις ...  :Thumb down: ) είχε *ΠΑΛΙ* δώσει λάθος αριθμό box/ορίου (συγνώμη, πόσο (*&^*&%^%#&*^&%^%$ είναι επιτέλους;!  :Evil: )

Ευτυχώς τελικά βρέθηκε λύση και κάναμε την ενεργοποίηση. Περισσότερα σχόλια για ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας/ταχύτητες σε λίες ώρες (ελπίζω!  :Smile: )

----------


## Valandil

> Μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκα! 
> 
> Οι τεχνικοί ήρθαν πριν μιάμιση ώρα. Ο ΟΤΕ (ώ, τι έκπληξις ... ) είχε *ΠΑΛΙ* δώσει λάθος αριθμό box/ορίου (συγνώμη, πόσο (*&^*&%^%#&*^&%^%$ είναι επιτέλους;! )
> 
> Ευτυχώς τελικά βρέθηκε λύση και κάναμε την ενεργοποίηση. Περισσότερα σχόλια για ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας/ταχύτητες σε λίες ώρες (ελπίζω! )


Καλορίζικος rdaniel  :Wink: 
Περιμένουμε τα σχόλια σου  :Smile:

----------


## nxenos

> Στον ΟΤΕτζή όταν δήλωσες την βλάβη τι σου είπε?


Τιποτα!Ενα "μαλιστα" μου ειπε και πως θα το τσεκαρουν απο Δευτερα.Τωρα ποια Δευτερα...την καθαρα Δευτερα,την Μεγαλη Δευτερα....ουτε που εμαθα!

----------


## nxenos

Και φυσικα η ωρα ειναι 18.00 και ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση απο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ....υποψην οτι απο το πρωι που πηρα να ρωτησω ηταν ...η 8η φορα ολο αυτο το διαστημα...αντε να δω που θα τραβηξει ....
Εντωμεταξυ το φαντασμα του ρουτερ ξαναχτυπησε προ 10λεπτου!Restart μονο του....ολα τα λαμπακια off κλπ....το γνωστο εργο.....
Καμμια αλλη συσκευη του σπιτιου ομως δεν "επεσε".Για να προλαβω,μην πειτε οτι ηταν καποια απωλεια τασης ρευματος....

----------


## akaloith

θελω να αγιασω αλλα η netone δε με αφηνει

ΠΑΛΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ!
ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΛΕΕΙ:
SORRY THE NUMBER YOU DIALED DOESN'T EXIST.
ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ

----------


## yuk

> θελω να αγιασω αλλα η netone δε με αφηνει
> 
> ΠΑΛΙ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ!
> ΟΤΑΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΞΕΡΧΟΜΕΝΕΣ ΣΕ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΛΕΕΙ:
> SORRY THE NUMBER YOU DIALED DOESN'T EXIST.
> ΜΕ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΛΥΘΗΚΕ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΤΟ ΔΕΧΤΗΚΑ. ΑΛΛΑ ΕΞΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ


Τα γίδια κι εδώ. Φτάνει. Δε τη παλεύω άλλο...  :Very angry:   :Closed topic:

----------


## akaloith

ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ:
Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι έχει πιάσει φωτιά το αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στο Χαλάνδρι με το οποίο έχουμε διασύνδεση. Αναμένουμε αποκατάσταση

----------


## vagskarm

Επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ, παίρνω σε κινητό και όλα καλά, σε σταθερό "sorry κλπ".

Καλό είναι να επιταχύνουν λιγάκι την επιδιόρθωση της βλάβης

edit: με πρόλαβαν και δεν είχα διαβάσει περί φωτιάς στην αποθήκη του Σαμ.

----------


## yuk

> edit: με πρόλαβαν και δεν είχα διαβάσει περί φωτιάς στην αποθήκη του Σαμ.


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Όπως θα έλεγε και ο ΟΤΕ, δεν είμαστε πελάτες του, είμαστε πελάτες της Net One.  :No no: 
30 χρόνια πάντως με ΟΤΕ δεν έπιασαν ποτέ φωτιά τα κέντρα του, να μείνω χωρίς τηλέφωνο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## harris

> ομως ξερεις πολλες εταιριες που να εχουν τετοια σταθεροτητα?


Ναι αμέ! HOL, 4net, και άλλους  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz: 

Κάνε μια βόλτα από τα fora των άλλων παρόχων και θα δεις ότι στα ιδιόκτητα των παρόχων τα πράγματα πάνε κατά βάσην άριστα  :Wink:

----------


## mich83

Το 13860 έχει βγει off;

edit: Στο www.netone.gr εμφανίζεται το ακόλουθο μήνυμα:

Η ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΝΕΙ ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΗ ΔΙΑΚΟΠΗ ΟΡΙΣΜΕΝΩΝ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΩΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ Ο.Τ.Ε.
ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΣ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΕΣ ΕΞΕΛΙΞΕΙΣ

----------


## vagskarm

> ΕΠΙΣΗΜΗ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ:
> Σας ενημερώνουμε ότι έχει πιάσει φωτιά το αστικό κέντρο του ΟΤΕ στο Χαλάνδρι με το οποίο έχουμε διασύνδεση. Αναμένουμε αποκατάσταση


Μάλλον θα πρέπει να φτιάξουν κανα δύο εφεδρικές διασυνδέσεις σε άλλα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ

----------


## rdaniel

> Μάλλον θα πρέπει να φτιάξουν κανα δύο εφεδρικές διασυνδέσεις σε άλλα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ


Γίνεται αυτό;  :Thinking:

----------


## vagskarm

Δεν είμαι τεχνικός επικοινωνιών για να γνωρίζω το πώς, αλλά τουλάχιστον στην πληροφορική, που γνωρίζω, υπάρχουν disaster recovery συστήματα, ακόμη και remote.

----------


## Dr.CHaNaS

Αιτηση 21/5
Ενεργοποιηση 20/6
Προς το παρον ολα καλα ολα ανθηρα.
Τηλεφωνια μια χαρα ποιοτητα, Internet δεν δοκιμασα τιποτα βαρυ ακομα αλλα μετα την Tellas και το Χριστουγεννιατικο led ενδειξης DSL ειμαι ευτυχισμενος!

----------


## rdaniel

Πάντως όσοι δεν μπορούν να επικοινωνήσουν με τηλέφωνα ΟΤΕ, ας δοκιμάσουν VoIP κλήση μέσω voipbuster κλπ  :Smile:  Το δοκίμασα και έπαιξε άψογα (την ώρα μάλιστα που seedαρα 17 torrents, με κόφτη (δικό μου) στα 70!)   :One thumb up:

----------


## mich83

Καμία τύχη ούτε μέσω voipbuster..

----------


## rdaniel

> Καμία τύχη ούτε μέσω voipbuster..


Μπας και φταίει κάτι άλλο; Μόλις τώρα δοκίμασα voip κλήση μέσω voipdiscount και γραμμής netOne προς νούμερο 210 -98xxxxx και κάλεσε κανονικά!

----------


## mich83

Tι να σου πω; :Thinking:   Στο 2112201000 παίρνεις;

----------


## vagskarm

mich83 έπεσες στην περίπτωση, αφού οι και γραμμές της NetOne είναι εκτός, όπως και οι δικές μας. Ο φίλος πήρε 210-98* αν πρόσεξες.

Μάλλον για το πρωί πας. Εκτός και αν αποκατασταθεί η βλάβη γρήγορα.

----------


## mich83

Μόλις έπιασα γραμμή από κινητό vodafone και είμαι στην αναμονή.. για να δούμε..  :Razz: 


edit: "Ήσασταν στο πρόγραμμα για σήμερα αλλα προφανώς λόγω φόρτου εργασία δε προλάβανε".

Ωραια.. και έπρεπε να πάρω εγώ τηλέφωνο για να μου το πείτε; Όπως έπρεπε να πάρω εγώ τηλέφωνο για να μου πείτε ότι θα ρθείτε σήμερα ενώ έχω επανειλλημένως ζητήσει ενημέρωση μία μέρα πριν; Σε εσάς ρε παίδες γιατί σας κλείσαν ραντεβού συγκεκριμένο και μάλιστα 2 μέρες πριν ενώ εμένα χύμα στο κύμα; 

Τώρα το πρόβλημα είναι ότι αύριο η Δ.Ε.Η εδώ πέρα έχει ανακοινώση διακοπή από τις 11.30 μέχρι τισ 16.00. Άραγε αυτό θα παίζει κάποιο ρόλο στη μεικτονόμηση; Εγώ πάντως το ανέφερα στη κοπέλα για να έρθουν πρωινές ώρες ώστε να είμαι σίγουρος. (Όλα τα στραβά μαζί...)

----------


## akaloith

μαλλον διορθωθηκε η βλαβη

----------


## mich83

Nαι τώρα μπορώ να καλέσω και από το σταθερό μου (Ο.Τ.Ε) στο helpdesk τους.

----------


## rdaniel

> Tι να σου πω;  Στο 2112201000 παίρνεις;


Εμ, μόλις δοκίμασα και παίζει !  :Wink: 




> Μόλις έπιασα γραμμή από κινητό vodafone και είμαι στην αναμονή.. για να δούμε.. 
> 
> 
> edit: "Ήσασταν στο πρόγραμμα για σήμερα αλλα προφανώς λόγω φόρτου εργασία δε προλάβανε".
> 
> Ωραια.. και έπρεπε να πάρω εγώ τηλέφωνο για να μου το πείτε; Όπως έπρεπε να πάρω εγώ τηλέφωνο για να μου πείτε ότι θα ρθείτε σήμερα ενώ έχω επανειλλημένως ζητήσει ενημέρωση μία μέρα πριν;



Όσο για την συνεννόηση αυτή ... άσε. Ακόμη και σήμερα που ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί, και μετά τα όσα έχω περιγράψει σε προηγούμενα μηνύματά μου, μου έκαναν τηλέφωνο όταν βρίσκονταν ήδη ... από κάτω από το σπίτι ( !! ) και είχαν ανέβει ήδη στο box και έψαχναν πού είχε πάει ο ΟΤΕ την γραμμή! Νά 'ναι καλά πάντως, έκαναν τη δουλειά!  :Smile: 


Δυστυχώς είναι πρόβλημα αυτόμε τους τεχνικούς, τρέχουν και δεν φτάνουν. Ελπίζω να προσλάβει μερικούς ακόμη η NetOne, με τον ρυθμό που προσθέτει συνδρομητές θα τους χρειαστεί σίγουρα! Αφού υπάρχει πρόθεση να πηγαίνει μόνο ένα άτομο πλέον σε κάθε σύνδεση, όχι δύο όπως τώρα. Και δεν νομίζω ότι θα ωφελήσει πολύ αυτό, πάλι θα τρέχουν (από box σε Α/Κ και πίσω ... )  :Thinking:

----------


## tzampaman

Ενεργοποιήθηκα καιγω προχθές. Μου μέτρησε το παλικάρι την γραμμή κάτω στο κουτί της πολυκατοικίας συγχρονίζει κανονικά 10240/1023, αλλά πρέπει από εκεί να τραβήξω καινούριο εσωτερικό καλώδιο μέχρι πάνω γιατί είναι αρκετά παλιό και κόβει γύρω στα 6mbit. 
Αυτά  :Cool:

----------


## momo

To Internet Σερνεται Ελεϊνα παντως μιλαμε για αθλια κατασταση εντελως

----------


## yuk

Μια φτιάχνει λίγο, μια ξαναχαλάει...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## momo

Αυτο που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι καλα με τα τηλ εξηγητε λογο της φωτιας που επιασε στον χολαργο (?)  αλλα με το Νετ τη τρεχει?
Το Upload Βαραει ταβανια Ενω το DL πατο

----------


## akaloith

εγω κανονικες ταχυτητες εχω

----------


## yuk

Φαίνεται να έχει φτιάξει τώρα...

----------


## mich83

Πριν λίγο με ενεργοποίησαν και μενα! Βέβαια υπάρχουν μικροπροβλήματα. Στην αρχή δεν έδινε καθόλου ιντερνετ αλλά μου είπε το παιδί ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα το οποίο θα αποκατασταθεί εντός της ημέρας και με ρώτησε αν θέλω να κάνει τη μεικτονόμηση ή να με αφήσει με τη βιβόντι και να ξανάρθουν άλλη μέρα. Οπότε και ζήτησα να τη κάνει. Επίσης με το όργανο βλέπαν ότι κλειδώνει περίπου στα 2300/960 αλλά μίλησε το παιδί της Netone με κάποιους στα κεντρικά και είπαν ότι θα φτιάξει. Αυτή τη στιγμή έχει έρθει το ιντερνετ αλλά  κλειδώνει στα 1800/1023. Υποθέτω ότι μέχρι το βράδυ θα έχει φτιάξει. 
 Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι τους δημιουργεί προβλήματα ΚΑΙ στη διαδικασία μεικτονόμησης το πρόβλημα με τη φωτιά στο χαλάνδρι γιατί όπως μου είπε το παληκάρι δε τους "βλέπουν" από τα κεντρικά.

Αυτά.. ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και παρά τις μικρές καθυστερήσεις και ασυννενοησίες νιώθω ικανοποιημένος από τη ΝΕΤ1  :Smile:

----------


## dimpard

Καλορίζικος και να στρώσει γρήγορα η γραμμή σου :Smile:

----------


## amnisia

Πριν λίγο ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ  :Very Happy: 

Ενημερωτικά οι ημερομηνίες έχουν ως εξής:

21/5 έγινε αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόγχο
24/5 έστειλαν την αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ
20/6 με πήραν τηλέφωνο για ραντεβού, αλλά για κακή μου τύχη έπεσε η μπαταρία στο κινητό και το απόγευμα δεν μπορούσα να επικοινωνήσω λόγω της φωτιάς. Μιλήσαμε τελικά το βράδυ και μου είπαν ότι θα επικοινωνήσουν οι τεχνικοί μαζί μου το επόμενο πρωί
21/6 το πρωί πήραν τηλέφωνο για να ενημερώσουν ότι ο ΟΤΕ τους έχει παραδώσει την γραμμή και ήθελαν να έρθουν να κάνουν μέτρηση. Ευτυχώς υπήρχε κάποιος γείτονας στην πολυκατοικία και πέρασαν το μεσημέρι. Μόλις τελείωσαν με τις μετρήσεις και είδαν ότι όλα είναι ΟΚ, ξαναπήραν τηλέφωνο για να μου κλείσουν ραντεβού το απόγευμα μιας και θα ήταν στην περιοχή. Ήρθαν στην ώρα τους και έπειτα από μια ωρίτσα όλα έπαιζαν κανονικά  :Smile: 

Συγχρονίζω στα 10239/1023 και η τηλεφωνία είναι μια χαρά. Δοκιμές στις ταχύτητες από αύριο, έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν με καίει αν θα πιάνω το full της γραμμής, αρκεί να είναι σταθερή.

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου για άλλη μια φορά στην NetOne και ελπίζω να συνεχίσω να έχω την ίδια καλή γνώμη που έχω μέχρι τώρα για την υπηρεσία τους και την εξυπηρέτηση τους  :Worthy: 

Και οι λεπτομέρειες της γραμμής:

Uptime:	0 days, 0:56:59
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	202,41 / 221,71
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 24,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 22,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	8 / 32
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	96 / 6

----------


## tzampaman

Ποιο είναι το homepage του speedtouch 780??? Μόλις το σύνδεσα, θέλω να δω τα στατιστικά μου και δε μορώ.. ΛοΛ

----------


## rdaniel

Λοιπόν, κάποια πρώτα στατιστικά στοιχεία και από εμένα:

Link Information

Uptime:0 days, 4:21:47
Modulation:G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/MB]:1,24 / 107,44
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:17,0 / 34,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:10,5 / 7,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):3.340 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):1.296 / 3.236
HEC Errors (Up/Down):1.720 / 1.844

Χτες ανέβαζα φουλ από torrent και μιλούσα στο εξωτερικό μέσα ATA VoIP και η επικοινωνία ήταν σαν να είχα καλέσει από ΟΤΕ  :Respekt: 

Ταχύτητες που δοκίμασα λίγο το πρωϊ, φαίνεται να πηγαίνουν μέχρι 700Kbps περίπου, σε κατέβασμα μέσω flashget iso διανομής Linux από Αυστραλία. Γενικά καλά, δεν έχω απαίτηση να πιάνω το 1MBps αρκεί να έχω "καλές" ταχύτητες και καλή συμπεριφορά με όλες τις εφαρμογές!  :Smile:

----------


## amnisia

> Ποιο είναι το homepage του speedtouch 780??? Μόλις το σύνδεσα, θέλω να δω τα στατιστικά μου και δε μορώ.. ΛοΛ


http://speedtouch.lan/

----------


## ges

> Ποιο είναι το homepage του speedtouch 780??? Μόλις το σύνδεσα, θέλω να δω τα στατιστικά μου και δε μορώ.. ΛοΛ


Γείτονα Καλορίζικος.

Εδώ θα βρείς τα στατιστικά, εφόσον έχεις κάνει login.
http://192.168.1.254/cgi/b/dsl/dt/?be=0&l0=1&l1=0

----------


## tzampaman

Thank you neighbour  :One thumb up:

----------


## mich83

Λοιπόν εμένα πλέον συγχρονίζει ακόμη πιο κάτω. Στα 1400/1023. Μίλησα με τον τεχνικό και παράλληλα έκανε κάποια τεστς. Μου είπε ότι *οι μετρήσεις μου είναι οι χειρότερες που έχει κάνει ποτέ*  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  Του έδειξε ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι στη σύνδεση σπιτιού-κατανεμητή. Αυτό είναι μάλλον επειδή δε χρησιμοποιήσαμε το ήδη υπάρχον ζεύγος που είχε πάνω ΟΤΕ-Βίβο αλλά ένα δεύτερο που βρήκαμε ελεύθερο και απ' ότι φαίνεται είναι προβληματικό. Από Δευτέρα που θα γυρίσω Αθήνα θα κλείσουμε νέο ραντεβού. Αλλά ρε γαμώτο είτε αγοράζω hardware είτε οτιδήποτε άλλο σε σχέση με το πισι, πάντα πάει κάτι στραβα... ΠΑΝΤΑ! :Whip:  :Very angry:  :Badmood:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Παιδες μπορεσα και μπηκα στα στατιστικα μου...

Uptime:	0 days, 5:06:34

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

*Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 8.730*

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	722,35 / 358,17

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	20,5 / 38,5

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 7,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	7 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	4.160 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 55.684

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 10.134


Εχω κλειδωσει στα 8? οχι στα 10? να παρω τηλεφωνο ή θα φτιαξει?

----------


## yuk

Τα στατιστικά σου δεν είναι πολύ καλά. Πάρε ένα τηλέφωνο μήπως μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι.

----------


## No-Name

Και είσαι και μακριά από το κέντρο τους οπότε μάλλον χλωμό.....

----------


## mich83

Ρε παίδες με attenuation 38 δεν είναι δα και τόσο μακρυά. Γύρω στα 2.3 κμ είναι. Με τη τεχνολογία adsl2+ μπορείς να πιάσεις 10 σε τέτοια απόσταση..

----------


## No-Name

Βάλε και τον θόρυβο στα 7db όμως

----------


## mich83

Nαι σίγουρα εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. Πάντως δείχνουν να το παλαίυουν στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Ο τεχνικός σήμερα με είχε κανα 20λεπτο στη γραμμή και δοκιμάζαμε διάφορα πράγματα (κυρίως αυτός). Μέχρι που καταλ'ηξαμε στο ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα.

----------


## No-Name

...και θα σταλεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ οπως πάντα άλλωστε

----------


## harris

> ...και θα σταλεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ οπως πάντα άλλωστε


Παραπάνω λέει ο mich




> Του έδειξε ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα και κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι στη σύνδεση σπιτιού-κατανεμητή.


Οπότε ας ελέγξει πρώτα αυτό το κομμάτι της γραμμής του και μετά πάει για βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ  :Wink:

----------


## nocta

> Nαι σίγουρα εκεί είναι το πρόβλημα. Πάντως δείχνουν να το παλαίυουν στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Ο τεχνικός σήμερα με είχε κανα 20λεπτο στη γραμμή και δοκιμάζαμε διάφορα πράγματα (κυρίως αυτός). Μέχρι που καταλ'ηξαμε στο ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα.


'
Και σε μένα συμβαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα...

πολύ βραχυκύκλωμα παίζει...

 :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

> Παραπάνω λέει ο mich
> 
> 
> 
> Οπότε ας ελέγξει πρώτα αυτό το κομμάτι της γραμμής του και μετά πάει για βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ


Είδα τι λέει ο φίλος αλλά ξέρουμε τέτοιες βλάβες που καταλήγουν....

----------


## harris

> '
> Και σε μένα συμβαίνει το ίδιο πράγμα...
> 
> πολύ βραχυκύκλωμα παίζει...


Μην το αμφισβητείς έτσι εύκολα! Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι τραβάμε ένα χρόνο τώρα οι κάτοχοι γρήγορων μεριζόμενων συνδέσεων  :Wink: 

Καλώς ήρθες στην ελληνική ευρυζωνικότητα σε βρόχους του ΟΤΕ και καλωδιώσεις "ό,τι να'ναι"  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Καλω ήρθες στην ελληνική ευρυζωνικότητα "στους προβληματικούς βρόχους του ΟΤΕ" και "στη λουφα των παρόχων"

----------


## nocta

> Μην το αμφισβητείς έτσι εύκολα! Δεν μπορείς να φανταστείς τι τραβάμε ένα χρόνο τώρα οι κάτοχοι γρήγορων μεριζόμενων συνδέσεων 
> 
> Καλώς ήρθες στην ελληνική ευρυζωνικότητα σε βρόχους του ΟΤΕ και καλωδιώσεις "ό,τι να'ναι"


Ναι, αλλά η σύνδεση παρά είναι χάλια. Εκεί που σου λεει κατεβάζεις με 1000kilobytes/s τελικά κατεβάζεις με 65kb. ISDN δηλαδή. τσάμπα κόπο έκανα τόσους μήνες?  :Sorry:

----------


## No-Name

Ελευθερη αγορά έχουμε νομίζω μπορείς να απευθυνθείς και αλλού αν δεν σε καλύπτει ο παρόν πάροχος σου.

Πόσο καιρό έχεις την σύνδεση?Εξ αρχής υπήρχε πρόβλημα?

----------


## harris

> Ναι, αλλά η σύνδεση παρά είναι χάλια. Εκεί που σου λεει κατεβάζεις με 1000kilobytes/s τελικά κατεβάζεις με 65kb. ISDN δηλαδή. τσάμπα κόπο έκανα τόσους μήνες?


Αυτά που λες είναι άλλο πρόβλημα και όχι θέμα στατιστικών της γραμμής σου... Στα πόσα συγχρονίζεις;  :Thinking:

----------


## nocta

> Ελευθερη αγορά έχουμε νομίζω μπορείς να απευθυνθείς και αλλού αν δεν σε καλύπτει ο παρόν πάροχος σου.
> 
> Πόσο καιρό έχεις την σύνδεση?Εξ αρχής υπήρχε πρόβλημα?


Μεγάλη ιστορία.. μετακόμισα τον Ιανουάριο και από τότε τραβιέμαι με ΟΤΕ και Forthnet. Δεν είχα δικό μου αριθμό τηλεφώνου. Τα έκανα όλα από την αρχή. 
Τελικά η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ σε ένα μήνα (την περασμένη Δευτέρα) μου έδωσε και τηλέφωνο και Ιντερνετ.

Για να λέμε και την αλήθεια από εξυπηρέτηση δεν έχω παράπονο. 
Το γεγονός όμως οτι "πεινάσαμε" στην αναμονή δεν συνεπάγεταικαι οτι μόλις μας πετάξουν ένα παξιμάδι θα κάνουμε κωλοτούμπες.  :No no: 

Επιπλέον να υπενθυμίσω οτι ο συνδρομητής υπογράφει συμβόλαιο και υπάρχει ρήτρα για να αλλάξει πάροχο.  :RTFM:

----------


## harris

> Μεγάλη ιστορία.. μετακόμισα τον Ιανουάριο και από τότε τραβιέμαι με ΟΤΕ και Forthnet. Δεν είχα δικό μου αριθμό τηλεφώνου. Τα έκανα όλα από την αρχή. 
> Τελικά η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ σε ένα μήνα μου έδωσε και τηλέφωνο και Ιντερνετ.
> 
> Για να λέμε και την αλήθεια από εξυπηρέτηση δεν έχω παράπονο. 
> Το γεγονός όμως οτι "πεινάσαμε" στην αναμονή δεν συνεπάγεταικαι οτι μόλις μας πετάξουν ένα παξιμάδι θα κάνουμε κωλοτούμπες. 
> 
> Επιπλέον να υπενθυμίσω οτι ο συνδρομητής υπογράφει συμβόλαιο και υπάρχει ρήτρα για να αλλάξει πάροχο.


Ναι μεν, αλλά δεν μας δίνει και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου να ξέρουμε τι λέμε;  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

1)Στην εξυπηρετηση συμφωνώ κατα 100% είναι απλά άψογοι
Λάβε υπόψη ότι δεν έχει ίδιο όγκο αιτήσεων όπως πχ η HOL....οπότε λογικό να μην καθυστερούν στην αποστλή αιτήσεων.

2)Με την Τ.Υ τι γίνεται λέμε ένα άντε έχει βραχυχκύκλωμα και τελειώνουμε?
Εκεί φαίνεται τι ψάρια πιάνει ο καθενας...εδώ θα έπρεπε η net1 να δειξει τι καλύτερο εαυτό της που πάσχουν οι άλλοι βλέπε 4νετ :Thumb down:  και όχι στο πόσους πελάτες θα πεισω με την ευγένεια.

Ακόμα ειναι νωρίς για να κρίνω/κρίνουμε καθώς δεν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη εμπειρία

----------


## nocta

> Ναι μεν, αλλά δεν μας δίνει και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου να ξέρουμε τι λέμε;


Here they are:

Uptime:	0 days, 9:23:36
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	508 / 636
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	7,13 / 19,17
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 15,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	38,0 / 45,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 13,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	169 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	4.940 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 7.812
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 1.062

----------


## harris

> εδώ θα έπρεπε η net1 να δειξει τι καλύτερο εαυτό της που πάσχουν οι άλλοι βλέπε 4νετ


Ξέρεις κάποιον εναλλακτικό που να μπορεί να πείσει τον ΟΤΕ να επιδιορθώσει βρόχο;  :ROFL:  :Razz: 

βλ. HOL  :Wink:

----------


## nocta

> 1)Στην εξυπηρετηση συμφωνώ κατα 100% είναι απλά άψογοι
> Λάβε υπόψη ότι δεν έχει ίδιο όγκο αιτήσεων όπως πχ η HOL....οπότε λογικό να μην καθυστερούν στην αποστλή αιτήσεων.
> 
> 2)Με την Τ.Υ τι γίνεται λέμε ένα άντε έχει βραχυχκύκλωμα και τελειώνουμε?
> Εκεί φαίνεται τι ψάρια πιάνει ο καθενας...εδώ θα έπρεπε η net1 να δειξει τι καλύτερο εαυτό της που πάσχουν οι άλλοι βλέπε 4νετ και όχι στο πόσους πελάτες θα πεισω με την ευγένεια.
> 
> Ακόμα ειναι νωρίς για να κρίνω/κρίνουμε καθώς δεν υπάρχει η κατάλληλη εμπειρία


Συμφωνώ. Για να δούμε. Την ίδια μέρα ενεργοποίησης ενημέρωσα για το πρόβλημα και περιμένω.

----------


## No-Name

Ε καλά ε τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά σίγουρα δεν είναι *αποκλειστικά * ευθύνη της netone...αλλά από την άλλη η γραμμή θεωρητικά σήκωνε 4-5mbps

attenuation 46 :Crying:

----------


## harris

> * Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    508 / 636*
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    7,13 / 19,17
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 15,0
> * Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    38,0 / 45,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    11,5 / 13,0*


Μα εσύ δεν μπορείς καν να συγχρονίσεις σωστά!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Thumb down:  :Mad: 

Οι δύο μετρήσεις σε απλό bold δείχνουν μεν ότι είσαι και αρκετά μακρυά, και ότι έχεις αρκετό θόρυβο στη γραμμή σου, αλλά δεν δικαιολογούν το να συγχρονίζεις τόσο χαμηλά!!!!!!!  :Stunned: 

Πάρε την τεχνική υποστήριξη να τους το πεις και να το λύσουν  :Wink:

----------


## nocta

> Ε καλά ε τέτοια χαρακτηριστικά σίγουρα δεν είναι *αποκλειστικά * ευθύνη της netone...αλλά από την άλλη η γραμμή θεωρητικά σήκωνε 4-5mbps
> 
> attenuation 46


Μου μίλησαν για βραχυκύκλωμα. Φυσικά παραδέχτηκαν οτι η γραμή είναι χάλια.
Με διαβεβαίωσαν οτι θα την επισκευάσουν. δεν ξέρω αν έχει συμβεί σε άλλον, δηλαδή να είχε πρόβλημα και να το έφτιαξαν. μέχρι στιγμής έχω παρατηρήσει οτι όσοι είχαν το "βραχυκύκλωμα" δεν είδαν φως. μάλιστα, ένα μέλος εδώ στο φόρουμ τραβιέται ένα μήνα! 

Ανησυχητικό...  :Scared:

----------


## harris

> Ανησυχητικό...


Κοίτα, η γραμμή σου είναι πολύ χάλια... αλλά το τι μπορεί να φταίει είναι περίπλοκο... αν η νετονε πιέσει τον ΟΤΕ να σου φτιάξει τον βρόχο σου, και κοιτάξουν κι εκείνοι το δικό τους κομμάτι, κι εσύ το δικό σου, θα φτιάξει μάλλον  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Ας δηλωσουν μια βλάβη ηλεκτρονικά για αρχή προς ΟΤΕ και μετά θα συζητήσουμε ανάλογα την απάντηση σενάρια επιστημονικής φαντασίας.....
Και μετά θέλουμε και εξάπλωση του broadband.(εδώ απαιτείται smiley να μουτζώνει) :Razz:

----------


## nocta

Έχει δηλωθεί η βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, όπως μου είπαν. 

Τώρα κατά πόσο θα κινηθούν οι διαδικασίες και κατά πόσο θα κουνηθούν οι υπάλληλοι...

Τέλος πάντων...

Το σίγουρο είναι οτι αν και εφόσον επισκευαστεί θα παραθέσω στο φόρουμ λεπτομέριες της διαδικασίας της επισκευής μήπως και βοηθηθούν άλλοι. 
αν πάλι δεν γίνει τίποτα θα με έχετε για τον γραφικό του φόρουμ που πετάγεται από το πουθενά και παραπονιέται όλη την ώρα.


 :Rocker:

----------


## harris

> αν πάλι δεν γίνει τίποτα θα με έχετε για τον γραφικό του φόρουμ που πετάγεται από το πουθενά και παραπονιέται όλη την ώρα.


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι είναι αρκετά σοβαρό (έως πάρα πολύ) το πρόβλημά σου για να μην κινηθούν τα νήματα και να επισκευαστεί ο βρόχος σου, όπου κι αν είναι το πρόβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## vagskarm

> αν πάλι δεν γίνει τίποτα θα με έχετε για τον γραφικό του φόρουμ που πετάγεται από το πουθενά και παραπονιέται όλη την ώρα.


Δεν θα είσαι καθόλου γραφικός, είναι δικαίωμά σου να απαιτείς επισκευή του βρόγχου σου και είναι υποχρέωση της εταιρείας να κινηθεί όσο πιο γρήγορα μπορεί, να πιέσει κλπ για να επισκευασθεί ο βρόγχος σου. Μην το ξαναπείς αυτό. Και μάλιστα αν αργούν πολύ να το πεις εδώ στο φόρουμ για να γνωρίζουν όλοι, ειδικά αυτοί που ψάχνουν είτε για νέα adsl σύνδεση είτε για αλλαγή isp. Ετσι θα σχηματίζουν πιο πλήρη εικόνα.

Το φόρουμ δεν είναι μόνο για να λέμε τα καλά (κι εγώ πρωτοστατώ σχεδόν σ' αυτό, μια και είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος) αλλά και για τα άσχημα. Ετσι, νομίζω βοηθάμε και την εταιρεία να βελτιώνεται.

----------


## nxenos

> δεν ξέρω αν έχει συμβεί σε άλλον, δηλαδή να είχε πρόβλημα και να το έφτιαξαν. μέχρι στιγμής έχω παρατηρήσει οτι όσοι είχαν το "βραχυκύκλωμα" δεν είδαν φως. μάλιστα, ένα μέλος εδώ στο φόρουμ τραβιέται ένα μήνα! 
> 
> Ανησυχητικό...


Βρε ποιον να λεει, ποιον να λεει.......

----------


## nxenos

> Μου μίλησαν για βραχυκύκλωμα. Φυσικά παραδέχτηκαν οτι η γραμή είναι χάλια.
> Με διαβεβαίωσαν οτι θα την επισκευάσουν. δεν ξέρω αν έχει συμβεί σε άλλον, δηλαδή να είχε πρόβλημα και να το έφτιαξαν. μέχρι στιγμής έχω παρατηρήσει οτι όσοι είχαν το "βραχυκύκλωμα" δεν είδαν φως. μάλιστα, ένα μέλος εδώ στο φόρουμ τραβιέται ένα μήνα! 
> 
> Ανησυχητικό...





> Έχει δηλωθεί η βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ, όπως μου είπαν. 
> 
> Τώρα κατά πόσο θα κινηθούν οι διαδικασίες και κατά πόσο θα κουνηθούν οι υπάλληλοι...
> 
> Τέλος πάντων...
> 
> 
> αν πάλι δεν γίνει τίποτα θα με έχετε για τον γραφικό του φόρουμ που πετάγεται από το πουθενά και παραπονιέται όλη την ώρα.


Παλι καποιον μου θυμιζει...καποιον μου θυμιζει.... :Whistle:

----------


## mich83

Κάποιες διευκρινίσεις.  Εμένα 2 μέρες πριν με συνδέσουνε είχανε μετρήσει τη γραμμή (μέχρι τον κατανεμητή φυσικά)και ήταν open, δηλαδή χωρίς βραχυκύκλωμα. Χθες που με συνέδεσαν με καλώδια άλλα και όχι από αυτά που ήδη είχα vivodi και έπαιζε απροβλημάτιστα στα 4 mbit, στη μέτρηση βρέθηκε βραχυκύκλωμα κάπου μετά τον κατανεμητή. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αν αλλάξουμε τα καλώδια και χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτά που χρησιμοποιούσε και η βιβόντι θα είναι όλα εντάξει. Οψόμεθα..

----------


## akaloith

Χωρις να θελω να σας απογοητευσω οταν ετρεχα για τη δικη μου γραμμη και ειχα παει στον οτε τις περιοχης μου ειχα δει ενα πακο αιτησεις για ανενεργους βροχους και βλαβες βροχων και ο υπευθυνος εκει μου λεει χαρακτηριστικα:
"Οριστε αυτος ειναι στα 2χιλιομετρα, διχνοντας μου μια βλαβη βροχου forthnet και παραπονιεται που δε πιανει 10mbt. Ειναι δυνατον να πιασει 10mbit στα 2 χιλιομετρα αφου οι γραμμες ειναι πιστοποιημενες, μετρημενες για απλη τηλεφωνια και αυτος περιμενει να πιασει 10mbit επειδη τοσα του ταξε η forthnet"

Απο την απαντηση που πηρα καταλαβα οτι ο συγκεκριμενος υπευθυνος μια χαρα θα βρισκε τις γραμμες σας και δεν θα ασχολιοταν παραπερα. Αραγε να ειναι ο μονος?

----------


## aitos

"Οριστε αυτος ειναι στα 2χιλιομετρα, διχνοντας μου μια βλαβη βροχου forthnet και παραπονιεται που δε πιανει 10mbt. Ειναι δυνατον να πιασει 10mbit στα 2 χιλιομετρα αφου οι γραμμες ειναι πιστοποιημενες, μετρημενες για απλη τηλεφωνια και αυτος περιμενει να πιασει 10mbit επειδη τοσα του ταξε η forthnet

 =========================

    φίλοι εδώ είναι εάν λεπτό σημείο .....απάτης .......δυστηχώς μερικές εταιρές άλλα τάζουν όντως ..........ενώ γνωρίζουν εκ των προτέρων τις δυνατότητες που μπορούν να παρέχουν .

   ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ : ....ρωτάτε πάντα ποιό είναι το minimum εγγυημένο download 
γιατί από προσωπική πείρα έπεσα από τα σύνεφα όταν παραπονέθηκα ότι η γραμμή μου σέρνεται *sta 418* και εισέπραξα την απάντηση .....*έπρεπε να ρωτήσετε κύριε εξ αρχής , δε νείναι δικό μας λάθος * ....τότε φυσικά της είπα της ανεδαίστατης νεαρής ...."" αυτό κοπέλα μου λέγεται απάτη ...δεν μπορείς να πουλάς 2048 γραμμή και να μου λες εκ των υστέρων ότι τα 700 έστω και σε ΜΙΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΣΤΓΜΗ είναι σωστή απόδοση παροχής ..... :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 

  ΠΑΡΕΠΙΠΤΟΝΤΩΣ ...η καραμέλα ""ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ο οτε "" ΔΕΝ ΙΣΧΥΕΙ.....για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι .....εγώ κυρα-κατίνα εσένα πληρώνω και απο έσενα έχω απαιτήσεις ....αν ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ να παρέχεις  ότι ΔΙΑΤΥΜΠΑΝΙΖΕΙΣ .....τότε άλλαξε την ΤΑΜΠΕΛΑ της επιχείρησης σου σε ...........ευνόητο γνωστό είδος  κατάστημα  :Smile: ................... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## BoGe

> Χωρις να θελω να σας απογοητευσω οταν ετρεχα για τη δικη μου γραμμη και ειχα παει στον οτε τις περιοχης μου ειχα δει ενα πακο αιτησεις για ανενεργους βροχους και βλαβες βροχων και ο υπευθυνος εκει μου λεει χαρακτηριστικα:
> "Οριστε αυτος ειναι στα 2χιλιομετρα, διχνοντας μου μια βλαβη βροχου forthnet και παραπονιεται που δε πιανει 10mbt. Ειναι δυνατον να πιασει 10mbit στα 2 χιλιομετρα αφου οι γραμμες ειναι πιστοποιημενες, μετρημενες για απλη τηλεφωνια και αυτος περιμενει να πιασει 10mbit επειδη τοσα του ταξε η forthnet"
> 
> Απο την απαντηση που πηρα καταλαβα οτι ο συγκεκριμενος υπευθυνος μια χαρα θα βρισκε τις γραμμες σας και δεν θα ασχολιοταν παραπερα. Αραγε να ειναι ο μονος?


Που να δείτε με τα 24ΜΒ που τάζει από τον άλλο μήνα η FORTHnet τι έχει να γίνει.

----------


## nocta

> Παλι καποιον μου θυμιζει...καποιον μου θυμιζει....


Θα το παλέψουμε  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

> Που να δείτε με τα 24ΜΒ που τάζει από τον άλλο μήνα η FORTHnet τι έχει να γίνει.


Και 12 ή 15 να πιάνεις καλα είσαι εφόσον γίνεται δωρεάν

----------


## Astaroth7

ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ : ....ρωτάτε πάντα ποιό είναι το minimum εγγυημένο download 



Φίλε μου,
Δεν υπάρχει κανένας isp που να παρέχει minimum εγγυημένο download, και η αιτία είναι πολύ απλή και λογική: σου πουλάει adsl και όχι μισθωμένη γραμμή!! :Wink: 
Εάν αγοράσεις μισθωμένη τότε θα σου εγγυηθούν minimun download :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

Στη μισθωμένη σου εγγυονται και το max που θα έχεις.

----------


## A_gamer

> ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ : ....ρωτάτε πάντα ποιό είναι το minimum εγγυημένο download 
> 
> 
> 
> Φίλε μου,
> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας isp που να παρέχει minimum εγγυημένο download, και η αιτία είναι πολύ απλή και λογική: σου πουλάει adsl και όχι μισθωμένη γραμμή!!
> Εάν αγοράσεις μισθωμένη τότε θα σου εγγυηθούν minimun download


Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει κανένας, στο εξωτερικό σου εγγυώνται ~70% για ADSL. Στις μισθωμένες, όπως είπε και ο NoName22, έχεις εγγύηση ότι θα πιάνεις πάντα το max.

----------


## hemlock

> Στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει κανένας, στο εξωτερικό σου εγγυώνται ~70% για ADSL. Στις μισθωμένες, όπως είπε και ο NoName22, έχεις εγγύηση ότι θα πιάνεις πάντα το max.


Δηλαδη οταν δηλωσεις βλαβη τι γινεται?
κατι τετοιες καταστασεις τις δικαιολογει το συμβολαιο σου... :Wink:

----------


## aitos

Φίλε μου,
Δεν υπάρχει κανένας isp που να παρέχει minimum εγγυημένο download, και η αιτία είναι πολύ απλή και λογική: σου πουλάει adsl και όχι μισθωμένη γραμμή!! :Wink: 
Εάν αγοράσεις μισθωμένη τότε θα σου εγγυηθούν minimun download :One thumb up: [/QUOTE]


παιδιά λυπάμε ειληκρινά , αλλά δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέτε .... για να διαμορφώσετε προσωπική γνώμη τηλεφωνήστε σε οποιοδήποτε πάροχο και ζητήστε του ( αφού σας εκθειάσει τα καλούδια που προσφέρει ,,,,,,,,και ότι φταίτε εσείς , ο οτε , ο γείτονας η οτιδίποτε άλλο για την μειωμένη απόδοση που θα έχει η γραμμή σας ,, :Razz:  ποιό είναι το minimum εγγυημένο download

  θα εκπλαγείτε ίσως μαθαίνοντας ότι ΟΛΛΟΙ θα σας αναφέρουν πλέον ( η αιτία είμαστε κάποια άτομα που κινήσαμε το θέμα αυτό )

  τι άλλο να πω ?.....κάνοντας τον κατάλληλο συνειρμό από τις απαντήσεις τους , ίσως βγάλετε νέα συμπεράσματα για το τι συμβαίνει ......... :Wink:

----------


## akaloith

> Χωρις να θελω να σας απογοητευσω οταν ετρεχα για τη δικη μου γραμμη και ειχα παει στον οτε τις περιοχης μου ειχα δει ενα πακο αιτησεις για ανενεργους βροχους και βλαβες βροχων και ο υπευθυνος εκει μου λεει χαρακτηριστικα:
> "Οριστε αυτος ειναι στα 2χιλιομετρα, διχνοντας μου μια βλαβη βροχου forthnet και παραπονιεται που δε πιανει 10mbt. Ειναι δυνατον να πιασει 10mbit στα 2 χιλιομετρα αφου οι γραμμες ειναι πιστοποιημενες, μετρημενες για απλη τηλεφωνια και αυτος περιμενει να πιασει 10mbit επειδη τοσα του ταξε η forthnet"
> 
> Απο την απαντηση που πηρα καταλαβα οτι ο συγκεκριμενος υπευθυνος μια χαρα θα βρισκε τις γραμμες σας και δεν θα ασχολιοταν παραπερα. Αραγε να ειναι ο μονος?


Παιδια σε αποσταση 2χιλιομετρων ταχυτητα 10mbit ειναι απολυτα εφικτη και με μια πιο μετρια γραμμη. Το προβλημα δε το ειχε η φορθνετ, ουτε ο καταναλωτης που απαιτουσε 10mbit. Ο οτε το ειχε που θεωρουσε παραλογο σε 2 χιλιομετρα να εχεις απαιτησεις να πιασεις 10mbit. 3 και πολλα σου ειναι. Με αυτο το σκεπτικο ο υπευθυνος των τεχνικων θεωρουσε αυτονοητο οτι σε 2χιλιομετρα δε μπορεις να εχεις 10mbit αφου η γραμμη ειναι πιστοποιημενη μονο για τηλεφωνια, οποτε προφανως και δεν εριξε δευτερη ματια στη βλάβη αφου θεωρησε οτι δεν υπαρχει καμια απολυτως βλαβη. Η πηγε στα πολυυυυυυυυυυυυ αζητητα. Αμα δε συγκινουνται απο τις αιτησεις ανενεργων βροχων θα συγκινηθουν απο τις αιτησεις του στυλ: "πιανω 100kbyte ενω θα πρεπε να πιανω 1000?"

Η νοοτροπια ειναι: *"Δεν μπορουμε να αφησουμε τους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ και να τρεχουμε απο δω και απο κει να συνδεουμε ανενεργους βροχους παροχων ή να διορθωνουμε γραμμες που δεν μπορουν να αποδωσουν τα φυκια που ταζουν οι παροχοι. Αν παιζει το τηλεφωνο τοτε η γραμμη ειναι μια χαρα, γι αυτο φτιαχτηκε αλλοστε"*

Εγω αυτο καταλαβα απο τον οτε της περιοχης μου. Ελπιζω ο οτε ο δικος σας να ειναι καλυτερος

----------


## Astaroth7

> Φίλε μου,
> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας isp που να παρέχει minimum εγγυημένο download, και η αιτία είναι πολύ απλή και λογική: σου πουλάει adsl και όχι μισθωμένη γραμμή!!
> Εάν αγοράσεις μισθωμένη τότε θα σου εγγυηθούν minimun download



παιδιά λυπάμε ειληκρινά , αλλά δεν ισχύει αυτό που λέτε .... για να διαμορφώσετε προσωπική γνώμη τηλεφωνήστε σε οποιοδήποτε πάροχο και ζητήστε του ( αφού σας εκθειάσει τα καλούδια που προσφέρει ,,,,,,,,και ότι φταίτε εσείς , ο οτε , ο γείτονας η οτιδίποτε άλλο για την μειωμένη απόδοση που θα έχει η γραμμή σας ,, :Razz:  ποιό είναι το minimum εγγυημένο download

  θα εκπλαγείτε ίσως μαθαίνοντας ότι ΟΛΛΟΙ θα σας αναφέρουν πλέον ( η αιτία είμαστε κάποια άτομα που κινήσαμε το θέμα αυτό )

  τι άλλο να πω ?.....κάνοντας τον κατάλληλο συνειρμό από τις απαντήσεις τους , ίσως βγάλετε νέα συμπεράσματα για το τι συμβαίνει ......... :Wink: [/QUOTE]



Το θέμα δεν είναι τι θα σου πουν προφορικά, το θέμα είναι να σου το εγγυηθούν αυτό εγγράφως και επίσημα! Αυτό λέω ότι δεν το κάνει κανένας για τους λόγους που είπα πιο πάνω.
Όσο για το φόρουμ και την δουλειά που κάνουν όλοι εδω μέσα είναι αδιαμφισβήτητη! :One thumb up:

----------


## akaloith

*Μπορουν να γραψουν αυτοι που εχουν καθυστερησεις σημαντικες αν εχουν κανει αιτηση για ενεργο η ανενεργο βροχο?
Εγω πχ ειχα κανει για ανενεργο και γενικοτερα εχω βγαλει το συμπερασμα πως πηγαμε στον ανενεργο μετα απο προτροπη της Netone για πιο γρηγορη ενεργοποιηση και αντιθετως καθυστερησαμε κιολας*

----------


## harris

> Βρε ποιον να λεει, ποιον να λεει.......


Εσύ ακόμα τραβιέσαι βρε nxenos;;;;;  :Sad:

----------


## nxenos

Εμ βεβαια!κανονικα!

----------


## Sebu

> Η νοοτροπια ειναι: *"Δεν μπορουμε να αφησουμε τους συνδρομητες του ΟΤΕ και να τρεχουμε απο δω και απο κει να συνδεουμε ανενεργους βροχους παροχων ή να διορθωνουμε γραμμες που δεν μπορουν να αποδωσουν τα φυκια που ταζουν οι παροχοι. Αν παιζει το τηλεφωνο τοτε η γραμμη ειναι μια χαρα, γι αυτο φτιαχτηκε αλλοστε"*
> 
> Εγω αυτο καταλαβα απο τον οτε της περιοχης μου. Ελπιζω ο οτε ο δικος σας να ειναι καλυτερος


Εκεινη τη στιγμη ζητας ευγενικα το ονοματακι του κυριου αυτου και την ιδιοτητα του και κανεις μια επωνυμη καταγγελια σε ΕΕΤΤ και ΟΤΕ γιατι ενω η "εταιρεια" εχει αποφασισει οτι οι υποδομες της μπορουν να προσφερουν adsl μεχρι 8mbit και αυτες τις υπηρεσιες πουλαει στον κοσμο, το προσωπικο της και δη οι τεχνικοι της κρινουν οτι το δικτυο ειναι μονο για τηλεφωνια πιστοποιημενο.

Αρα ή η "εταιρεια" λεγε με ΟΤΕ εξαπαταει τους καταναλωτες γιατι το δικτυο ειναι πιστοποιημενο μονο για τηλεφωνια (που δεν ισχυει παγκοσμια αυτο) και τους πουλαει υπηρεσιες που δεν μπορει να παρεχει ή το προσωπικο/τεχνικοι της ειναι εγκληματικα ασχετο ή ακομα χειροτερα ξερει αλλα δεν γουσταρει ή βαριεται.

Η δευτερη περιπτωση ειναι και η πιο βαρια που απαιτει καμπανες,διοικητικα προστιμα,απολυσεις.

Απλα χρειαζονται καμια 100στη τετοιες επωνυμες καταγγελιες στην ΕΕΤΤ και το Μεγαρο με ονοματα τεχνικων προισταμενων,ημερομηνιες και γεγονοτα να δειτε για ποτε βαζεις νεφτι στον κ@λο τους και τρεχουν ολοι.

Παγκοσμια πλεον το χαλκινο καλωδια μπορει να δεχτει ενα ευρος συχνοτητων που επιτρεπει ταυτοχρονα τηλεφωνια και ιντερνετ.Αρα το οτι δουλευει μονο το τηλεφωνο ειναι μονο μια απο τις υπηρεσιες που μπορει να παρεχει το χαλκινο καλωδιο.Οχι η μοναδικη.Αν οι τεχνικοι του ΟΤΕ δεν το ξερουν αυτο τοτε ειτε ειναι ασχετοι και πρεπει να απολυθουν ειτε πρεπει ο ΟΤΕ να τους κανει εκπαιδευτικα σεμιναρια πανω στις τεχνολογιες περασμενων δεκαετιων.

----------


## Jazzer

Διεκδικήστε τα δικαιώματα σας, φτάστε το πρόβλημά σας ψηλά, κάντε το δικό σας πρόβλημα και δικό τους. Μην δέχεστε τέτοιου είδους "φθηνές απαντήσεις" είτε από τον ΟΤΕ είτε από τις άλλες εταιρίες. Η NetONe δείχνει πολύ αξιόπιστη μέχρι τώρα σύμφωνα με όσα διαβάζω, κι ας συναντάει εμπόδια.

----------


## akaloith

εγω παντως ετρεξα μεχρι αηδιας και μπορεσα τελικα να βγαλω ακρη.
και ειμαι ενεργοποιημενος ενω αμα δεν ειχα κανει τιποτα ακομα θα περιμενα τον οτε νεας σμυρνης και μετα τους τεχνικους της Netone που καθυστερησαν και αυτοι αλλα μετα απο καταγγελια ηρθαν την ιδια μερα. Παντως η βασικη καθυστερηση ηταν του ΟΤΕ.
τελος καλο ολα καλα. Και τα προβληματα στο τηλεφωνο θελω να πιστευω οτι λυθηκαν.

Προφανως σε καποιες περιοχες ο ΟΤΕ τους ειναι "λιγοτερο αποδοτικος" απο καποιες αλλες για να μην το πω πιο χοντρα.

----------


## momo

Παλι Σημερα το Νετ Εχει μια καποια πτωση η ειναι η δικια μου ιδεα?
Προσωπικα δεν μπωρω να κατεβασω απο πουθενα με πανω απο 600
Και στις περισσοτερες περιπτοσεις ουτε καν 200 
Εχει παρατηρησει κανενας αλλος τιποτα πορομοιο?

----------


## nxenos

Δεν ξερω ρε παιδια,εγω τελικα αυτο που παρατηρησα ειναι πως 3 χρονια τωρα με adsl,δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα γραμμης,θορυβου κλπ.Τωρα ξαφνικα που εκανα την κινηση για ανενεργο,παρουσιαστηκανε ολα!Μια θορυβο γραμμης,μια τα καλωδια του σπιτιου και δεν ξερω και γω τι.Φυσικα πλεον αρχιζω και πιστευω πως δεν φταιει η νετ1 γιαυτο.Ποιος αλλος μενει??ΟΕΟ?

----------


## momo

Η κατασταση αυτη την στιγμη ειναι τραγικη τουλαχιστων DL Μαχ 300Κβ\ς απο Nvidia ουτε 150

----------


## nxenos

εγω τουλαχιστον στην ταχυτητα που κλειδωνω κτεβαζω κανονικα απο rshare με 550-600.

----------


## pstr

Εγώ μόλις τώρα δοκίμασα από nvidia και κατέβαζε με 1,04ΜΒ...

----------


## momo

1,08 πλεον και εδω καποιο μπουκομα σαν να τρωει απο τις 3-7 η μου φαινετε?

----------


## yuk

> Η κατασταση αυτη την στιγμη ειναι τραγικη τουλαχιστων DL Μαχ 300Κβ\ς απο Nvidia ουτε 150


Σέρνεται το σύμπαν πάλι... Aπό Apple, 11-32...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sebu

Παιδια οταν τρωει αυτα το κολληματα, βλεπω οτι τα "εντοπιζεται" στην προσπαθεια ενος μονο download.

Εχετε δοκιμασει εκεινη τη στιγμη να βαλετε περισσοτερα του ενος αρχεια να κατεβαινουν???Βλεπω πχ τον yuk να κατεβαζει απο Apple με 25 kb/s.Αν εβαζε εκεινη την ωρα αλλα 3-4 αρχεια η ταχυτητα θα παρεμενε τοσο χαμηλα ή συνδυαστικα θα πλησιαζε τα ορια της γραμμης???

----------


## yuk

Sebu, είναι σωστή γενικά η σκέψη σου, αλλά όταν από αξιόπιστα, υψηλής διαθεσιμότητας και χωρηκοτητας sites, όπως Microsoft, Apple, Νvidia ή συγκεκριμένους, πάντα γρήγορους FTP servers (πχ. kernel.org, switch.ch, κλπ) κατεβάζεις με 25, 50, 200, καταλαβαίνεις ότι υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα...  :Wink:  
Συγκεκριμένα χτες δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω από ntua ταυτόχρονα με της Apple και ξεκίνησε από 500 και έπεσε στα 180-200...

----------


## pstr

> Sebu, είναι σωστή γενικά η σκέψη σου, αλλά όταν από αξιόπιστα, υψηλής διαθεσιμότητας και χωρηκοτητας sites, όπως Microsoft, Apple, Νvidia ή συγκεκριμένους, πάντα γρήγορους FTP servers (πχ. kernel.org, switch.ch, κλπ) κατεβάζεις με 25, 50, 200, *καταλαβαίνεις ότι υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα*...  
> Συγκεκριμένα χτες δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω από ntua ταυτόχρονα με της Apple και ξεκίνησε από 500 και έπεσε στα 180-200...


Σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα γιατί μόλις δοκίμασα από apple και drivers από nvidia και κατέβαζα με ταχύτητα πάνω από 1MB :Wink:

----------


## yuk

Για χτες μιλάμε.  :Razz:

----------


## pstr

Χτες:
εγώ στις 19:52 κατέβαζα με 1ΜΒ
momo στις 21:14 κατέβαζε με 1MB
yuk στις 21:16 κατέβαζε με  25ΚΒ

μήπως δεν κάνεις σωστά τις μετρήσεις; μήπως τρέχει κάτι άλλο στη δικιά σου γραμμή ή περιοχή;
Δεν μπορούμε να μιλάμε έτσι για γενικότερο πρόβλημα...

----------


## yuk

Ο momo είχε πρόβλημα από τις 18:21 μέχρι 21:14. Σ' αυτό το διάστημα κι εγώ. Το ότι εσύ δεν είχες πρόβλημα είναι πολύ ευχάριστο, αλλά δε σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι δεν είχαν άλλοι. Τα 2' μάλλον δεν είναι ικανοποιητικό διάστημα για επανέλθει σωστά η υπηρεσία σε όλους ΑΝ είχε πρόβλημα, έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## pstr

Δίκιο έχεις. Η ένστασή μου αν διάβασες δεν ήταν ότι είχατε πρόβλημα αλλά στο ότι είναι γενικότερο το πρόβλημα. Γι' αυτό ποστάρουμε από διάφορες περιοχές για να μπορέσουμε να συγκρίνουμε αποτελέσματα και να δούμε αν είναι γενικό πρόβλημα της NetONE, κάποιας περιοχής ή κάποιου χρήστη.

----------


## yuk

Γενικά πάντως παρατηρώ αυτό που έγραψε και ο momo, ότι κάποιες στιγμές σέρνεται. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν αυτό συμβαίνει 3-7 το απόγευμα, αλλά ότι σίγουρα συμβαίνει. 
Μπορεί βέβαια να φταίνε πολλά πράγματα με σημαντικότερο τις γραμμές μας. Η δική μου δεν είναι κορυφαία και με λάθη, αλλά δεν δικαιολογεί μάλλον τέτοια κατάντια.

Link Information
Uptime:	1 day, 12:34:15
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	138,19 / 0,98
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 24,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 18,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	26.020 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4.322 / 6.866
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	16.906 / 3.948

----------


## pstr

Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου είναι πολύ καλά...

Απλά παρατηρήστε πότε έχετε πρόβλημα και συνδιάστε το. Όταν έχετε χαμηλή ταχύτητα, κάντε ένα reboot το ρουτεράκι. Μπορεί να έχουν μείνει πολλές ανοιχτές συνδέσεις από P2P. Μην κατεβάζετε τίποτα άλλο και δοκιμάστε κάτι από nvidia (έχω παρατηρήσει ότι είναι η πιο σταθερή όσο καιρό είμαι στη NetONE).

edit: Δεν μπορούμε βέβαια να έχουμε την απαίτηση για 24 ώρες 1Mbyte download αλλά το 25-30ΚΒ απέχουν πολύ από τις αντοχές της γραμμής μας.

Και μία εγκυκλοπαιδική ερώτηση στους ενεργοποιημένους. Πώς γίνεται να έχω (στο μενού το speedtouch: broadband connection), DSL connection uptime: 3 ώρες και 25 λεπτά και στο Internet connection uptime: 2 μέρες και κάτι ώρες. Αφού έπεσε το DSL, μέχρι να ξανασηκωθεί, το internet connection πώς διατηρήθηκε συνδεμένο;

----------


## A_gamer

> Και μία εγκυκλοπαιδική ερώτηση στους ενεργοποιημένους. Πώς γίνεται να έχω (στο μενού το speedtouch: broadband connection), DSL connection uptime: 3 ώρες και 25 λεπτά και στο Internet connection uptime: 2 μέρες και κάτι ώρες. Αφού έπεσε το DSL, μέχρι να ξανασηκωθεί, το internet connection πώς διατηρήθηκε συνδεμένο;


Και το VoIP είναι σύνδεση Internet, ξεχωριστή μάλιστα από το ADSL κομμάτι του πακέτου.

----------


## Dr.CHaNaS

Αν πεσει και ανεβει γρηγορα τοτε δεν χανεται το PPP. Επιβεβαιωμενο πολλακις με τον προηγουμενο παροχο μου (Tellas)  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΗ : ....ρωτάτε πάντα ποιό είναι το minimum εγγυημένο download 
> 
> 
> 
> Φίλε μου,
> Δεν υπάρχει κανένας isp που να παρέχει minimum εγγυημένο download, και η αιτία είναι πολύ απλή και λογική: σου πουλάει adsl και όχι μισθωμένη γραμμή!!
> Εάν αγοράσεις μισθωμένη τότε θα σου εγγυηθούν minimun download


Βασικά , η Βιβόντι στο CableTV εγγυάται 2 μβιτ από τα 20 . Δεν ξέρω κάποιον άλλο που να εγγυάται έστω και μισο kbps  :Whistle:  .

----------


## nm96027

> Βασικά , η Βιβόντι στο CableTV εγγυάται 2 μβιτ από τα 20 . Δεν ξέρω κάποιον άλλο που να εγγυάται έστω και μισο kbps  .


Σε ποιο σημειο στο site της το γράφει;

----------


## pajoee

Καλησπέρα σε όλους....
Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ.....
Αίτηση στις 5-6, ενεργοποίηση χτες.... Καθόλου άσχημα... και μπράβο στην NetOne που ήταν συνεπής στους χρόνους. 
Δεν έχω προλάβει καθόλου να πειραματιστώ με την σύνδεση μιας και χτες το απόγευμα έφυγα εκτός Αθηνών. Το μόνο που είδα είναι ότι το modem έχει συγχρονήσει στα 4000  :Sad: . 
Ίσως χρειάζεται αλλαγή η καλωδίοση μιας και το σπίτι που μένω ναι με έχει ανακαινιστεί αλλά οι γραμμές του τηλεφώνου είναι παααααρα πολύ παλιές.
Ερώτηση..... είχα ISDN OTE (netmod). To spliter πρέπει να το βγάλω ή να το αφήσω όπως ήταν?
Νεότερα αύριο το απόγευμα που θα επιστρέψω,

Φιλικά
Γιάννης

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Off Topic





> Σε ποιο σημειο στο site της το γράφει;



Με μια γρήγορη ματιά δεν το βρήκα . Πάντως θυμάμαι που το συζητούσαμε τον Φλεβάρη όταν είχε βγει το CableTV . Λογικά πρέπει να υπάρχει στο συμβόλαιο που υπογράφεις , το οποίο btw κάπου εδώ πρέπει να έχω καταχωνιασμένο , αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν έχω το κουράγιο ούτε να το ψάξω .

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Σημερινα στατιστικα, χωρις τελικα να τους παρω τηλεφωνο... Οι πιο εμπειροι σας ρωτω εφτιαξε τιποτα? Το μονο που καταλαβαινω ειναι οτι επιτελους κλειδωσε στα 10...

Uptime:	0 days, 0:13:42
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
*Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239*
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	47,61 / 14,20
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	20,5 / 39,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 6,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	280 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 6.128
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2.130

----------


## BARKOULETOS



----------


## pstr

Barkouletos, κλειδώνοντας στα 10 από 8 που ήσουν, τώρα βρίσκεται στα όρια σταθερότητας η γραμμή σου. Το attenuation από 38,5 πήγε στα 39,5 και το SN από 7,5 έπεσε στο 6,5. Αν δεις ότι η γραμμή σου πέφτει συχνά και δεν είναι σταθερή, ίσως να ήταν καλύτερο να ζητήσεις να συγχρονίσεις χαμηλότερα από τα 10.

Δες και αυτό το άρθρο είναι κατατοπιστικότατο (από τον CMOS :One thumb up: )
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205

----------


## akaloith

*hd streaming video server
http://stage6.divx.com/
*

επιλεξτε video και απολαυστε τα 9mbit σας

----------


## yuk

> Ερώτηση..... είχα ISDN OTE (netmod). To spliter πρέπει να το βγάλω ή να το αφήσω όπως ήταν?


Splitter, Netmod, παλιό ρούτερ τα βγάζεις. Καλά, οι τεχνικοί που σε ενεργοποίησαν δεν δοκίμασαν το Internet; Ή το κάνανε με το splitter πάνω;  :Thinking: 




> *hd streaming video server
> http://stage6.divx.com/
> *
> 
> επιλεξτε video και απολαυστε τα 9mbit σας


10 είναι!  :What..?:   :Razz: 
Ωραίο. Για επίσης hardcore καταστάσεις, Apple HD trailers (QuickTime). Eίναι  :Biggrin:  να βλέπεις τα τρεϊλεράκια που με τη παλιά μου 2Mbit θέλανε 5' για να φορτώσουν, να ανοίγουν αμέσως! :Worthy:

----------


## akaloith

εμενα 9 σταθερα μου διχνει το netmeter
εσυ πιανεις 10 στα 10?

----------


## yuk

Στα κέφια του (συνολικά το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα) πιάνει πάνω 1Μbps, 1050-1060 δηλαδή το μέγιστο. Γι' αυτό φρικάρω όταν ξαφνικά πιάνει πάτο...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Εσύ με πόσο κατεβάζεις φουλ;

----------


## amateur361

καλησπέρα
μπήκα και εγώ στο club των ενεργοποιημένων αλλα προς το παρόν απογοητευμένος, θέλω να πιστεύω όμως ,ότι από Δευτερα  θα με προσέξουν ,που θα εμφανιστούν και οι τεχνικοί ,
και ότι έτσι γίνετε στην αρχή στους περισσοτερους ,από αυτά που πρόλαβα να διαβάσω, και μετά στρώνει η γραμμή θα δούμε..

----------


## yuk

Kαλορίζικη amateur361!
Για δώσε μας κανένα στοιχείο για τη γραμμή σου.  :Wink:

----------


## akaloith

> Στα κέφια του (συνολικά το μεγαλύτερο διάστημα) πιάνει πάνω 1Μbps, 1050-1060 δηλαδή το μέγιστο. Γι' αυτό φρικάρω όταν ξαφνικά πιάνει πάτο...  Εσύ με πόσο κατεβάζεις φουλ;






1,14MByte/sec ή αλλιως 9,16Mbit/sec απο τα 10, εξου και ειπα πριν 


> επιλεξτε video και απολαυστε τα 9mbit σας

----------


## yuk

Eντάξει, φυσιολογικό δεν είναι; Τα 10 είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς θεωρητικό νούμερο σε ΚΣ. Αν βάλεις τα διάφορα προβλήματα τόσο βγαίνει. 
Με τη 2Mbit ΑΡΥΣ Forthnet έπιανα όταν ξεμπούκωνε το DSLAMι, 212ΚΒ σταθερά. Τώρα με την 5πλάσια ταχύτητα πιάνω και 5πλάσια ταχύτητα στο downloading (1060).  :Razz:

----------


## akaloith

9,16Mbit απο τα 10 ονομαστικα.
Ενα 9% δηλαδη κατω απο την ονομαστικη ταχυτητα.
Μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Το μέγιστο πραγματικό που μπορείς να πιασεις είναι η ονομαστική τιμή μείον τα overheads που είναι στην καλύτερη  περίπου 14% , άρα το μέγιστο είναι 10239*0,86/8 = 1100,69 kB/sec ..

----------


## BARKOULETOS

> *hd streaming video server
> http://stage6.divx.com/
> *
> 
> επιλεξτε video και απολαυστε τα 9mbit σας


Εκει καταλαβαινεις την τεραστια διαφορα στις streaming Ταινιες... αφου μπορεις και να το πας να παιξει πιο μπροστα και μετα απο λιγο παιζει... :One thumb up:  οχι σαν την απλη dsl που για να πας πιο κατω πρεπει να δεις ολο το κομματι...

----------


## amateur361

> Kαλορίζικη amateur361!
> Για δώσε μας κανένα στοιχείο για τη γραμμή σου.


 :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

Εχεις κλειδωσει πολυ χαμηλα.

2,8 down/512 up.Μηπως δεν εισαι ακομα ετοιμος???Σου ειπαν απο ΝετΟνε οτι εχεις ενεργοποιηθει πληρως???

Επισης εχεις πολυ χαμηλο SNR (6,5/6) εισαι στο πολυ κατω οριο.Εχεις προβληματα συγχρονισμου???Περιμενε μεχρι αυριο και μιλα παλι μαζι τους.Εχεις συγχρονισει πολυ κατω (2/512 ενω επρεπε να ειναι πιο κοντα στο 10/1) και εχεις αρκετουτσικο θορυβο.

Εισαι μακρια απο το dslam???Παλιο σπιτι-καλωδιωση.Ενεργο ή ανενεργο βροχο??Στη 2η περιπτωση οι τεχνικοι τι μετρησεις σου δωσανε και τι αποσταση απο το κεντρο???

----------


## aitos

> καλησπέρα
> μπήκα και εγώ στο club των ενεργοποιημένων αλλα προς το παρόν απογοητευμένος, θέλω να πιστεύω όμως ,ότι από Δευτερα  θα με προσέξουν ,που θα εμφανιστούν και οι τεχνικοί ,
> και ότι έτσι γίνετε στην αρχή στους περισσοτερους ,από αυτά που πρόλαβα να διαβάσω, και μετά στρώνει η γραμμή θα δούμε..



  αν θέλεις πες μας αν είσαι σε ανενεργό η ενεργό βρόχο .....δεν είρθαν οι τεχνικοί καθόλου ?

----------


## amateur361

> Εχεις κλειδωσει πολυ χαμηλα.
> 
> 2,8 down/512 up.Μηπως δεν εισαι ακομα ετοιμος???Σου ειπαν απο ΝετΟνε οτι εχεις ενεργοποιηθει πληρως???
> 
> Επισης εχεις πολυ χαμηλο SNR (6,5/6) εισαι στο πολυ κατω οριο.Εχεις προβληματα συγχρονισμου???Περιμενε μεχρι αυριο και μιλα παλι μαζι τους.Εχεις συγχρονισει πολυ κατω (2/512 ενω επρεπε να ειναι πιο κοντα στο 10/1) και εχεις αρκετουτσικο θορυβο.
> 
> Εισαι μακρια απο το dslam???Παλιο σπιτι-καλωδιωση.Ενεργο ή ανενεργο βροχο??Στη 2η περιπτωση οι τεχνικοι τι μετρησεις σου δωσανε και τι αποσταση απο το κεντρο???


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας Κύριοι
ναι, έχω ανενεργό βρόχο=οικιακή σύνδεση πλήρη βρόχου και είμαι στα 1300 μετρα από τo dslam Χαλανδρίου,
ναι ,ήρθαν τεχνικοί ευγενέστατοι, προσωπικά δεν έβλεπα τις ενδείξεις, αλλα έδειξα κάποια εμπιστοσύνη ..θα δούμε
ναι, η καλωδίωση είναι σε νέα πολυκατοικία ,από εκεί και έξω δεν ξέρω τι γίνετε

----------


## amateur361

> αν θέλεις πες μας αν είσαι σε ανενεργό η ενεργό βρόχο .....δεν είρθαν οι τεχνικοί καθόλου ?


ανενεργό , ναι ήρθαν :Sad:

----------


## yuk

> Το μέγιστο πραγματικό που μπορείς να πιασεις είναι η ονομαστική τιμή μείον τα overheads που είναι στην καλύτερη  περίπου 14% , άρα το μέγιστο είναι 10239*0,86/8 = 1100,69 kB/sec ..


H Net One χρησιμοποιεί PPoE, οπότε έχουμε 16,8% overheads.  :Wink:  Πάλι περίπου 1100KB/sec...

----------


## dimpard

Off Topic






> ...
> Αρα ή η "εταιρεια" λεγε με ΟΤΕ εξαπαταει τους καταναλωτες γιατι το δικτυο ειναι πιστοποιημενο μονο για τηλεφωνια (που δεν ισχυει παγκοσμια αυτο) και τους πουλαει υπηρεσιες που δεν μπορει να παρεχει ή το προσωπικο/τεχνικοι της ειναι εγκληματικα ασχετο ή ακομα χειροτερα ξερει αλλα δεν γουσταρει ή βαριεται.
> 
> Η δευτερη περιπτωση ειναι και η πιο βαρια που *απαιτει καμπανες,διοικητικα προστιμα,απολυσεις*.


πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα (του χτες ή του αύριου)??

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Off Topic





> *H Net One χρησιμοποιεί PPoE*, οπότε έχουμε 16,8% overheads.  Πάλι περίπου 1100KB/sec...


Thx 4 the info  :One thumb up:  .

----------


## dimpard

Παρατηρώ ότι η ταχύτητα της γραμμής επηρεάζεται θετικά όσο ανεβαίνουν οι θερμοκρασίες και τυχαίνει να είναι Κυριακή. Δεν ξέρω αν η άνοδος της ταχύτητας έχει γραμμική σχέση με τη θερμοκρασία :Razz: , αλλά στους 43 βαθμούς Κελσίου κατέβαζα με 1033 από Nvidia, με το Firefox.

----------


## yuk

> Παρατηρώ ότι η ταχύτητα της γραμμής επηρεάζεται θετικά όσο ανεβαίνουν οι θερμοκρασίες και τυχαίνει να είναι Κυριακή. Δεν ξέρω αν η άνοδος της ταχύτητας έχει γραμμική σχέση με τη θερμοκρασία, αλλά στους 43 βαθμούς Κελσίου κατέβαζα με 1033 από Nvidia, με το Firefox.


Aν κλείσεις και το αιρ κοντίσιον, πιάνεις 1100...  :Wink:   :Laughing: 
Όχι, σήμερα όλη τη μέρα ήταν μια χαρούλα. 1ΜB σταθερά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## nikolaos7

> Όχι, σήμερα όλη τη μέρα ήταν μια χαρούλα. 1ΜB σταθερά.


Γιατί όλοι ήταν στις παραλίες :Razz:  :Cool:

----------


## dimpard

> Aν κλείσεις και το αιρ κοντίσιον, πιάνεις 1100...  
> Όχι, σήμερα όλη τη μέρα ήταν μια χαρούλα. 1ΜB σταθερά.




Off Topic


		Αυτό δεν το είχα σκεφτεί.!! Αν και η θερμοκρασία μέσα στο δωμάτιο δεν έχει πέσει κάτω από 29

----------


## yuk

> Γιατί όλοι ήταν στις παραλίες


Kαι τις προηγούμενες μέρες ήταν μια χαρούλα, αναφερόμουν σε προχτεσινό πρόβλημα με ταχύτητες που οφειλόταν στη φωτιά στο Χαλάνδρι.

----------


## pajoee

> Splitter, Netmod, παλιό ρούτερ τα βγάζεις. Καλά, οι τεχνικοί που σε ενεργοποίησαν δεν δοκίμασαν το Internet; Ή το κάνανε με το splitter πάνω;


Καλησπέρα,

Με ή χωρίς το splitter δεν βλέπω διαφορά,
ορίστε τι μου βγάζει το modem



> 





> Uptime: 0 days, 0:02:53  Modulation: G.992.5 annex A  Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 58 / 4.040  Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 72,00 / 103,00  Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 9,0 / 17,5  Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 52,5 / 39,5  SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 2,5 / 6,0  Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM  Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0  Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0  Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0  Loss of Link (Remote): 0  Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 60 / 0  FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0  CRC Errors (Up/Down): 5.378 / 2  HEC Errors (Up/Down): 3.744 /  0
>   generateTasks()


Οι τεχνικοί δεν φάνηκαν.... δεν με έχει πάρει καν κάποιος τηλέφωνο να μου πει ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα.... :Thinking:  Ίσως ακόμα να μην είναι πλήρως έτοιμη η γραμμή μου... θα δείξει.
Αύριο τα νεότερα...

----------


## yuk

Είναι φανερό πως ακόμα δεν είναι έτοιμη δεν η γραμή σου. Λογικά όταν έρθουν οι τεχνικοί, θα φτιάξουν η ταχύτητα και τα στατιστικά σου.  :Wink:

----------


## pajoee

> Είναι φανερό πως ακόμα δεν είναι έτοιμη δεν η γραμή σου. Λογικά όταν έρθουν οι τεχνικοί, θα φτιάξουν η ταχύτητα και τα στατιστικά σου.


Υποθέτω ότι έχεις δίκιο, Είμαι πολύ κοντά στο DSLAM (1χλμ max) για να έχω τέτοια στατιστικά.... 
Πήρα τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα και μου είπαν ότι θα με καλέσουν οι τεχνικοί για να ολοκληρωθεί η ενεργοποίηση.

Οπότε αναμένουμε.

----------


## yuk

Άντε, με το καλό!
Πάντως, μη μετράς την απόσταση από το DSLAM στην ευθεία. Στην ευθεία εγώ είμαι στα 400 μέτρα, αλλά η γραμμή περνώντας από τα διάφορα Καφάο καταλήγει να έχει μήκος 1240 μέτρα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## penetrator

@pajoee: Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η απόστασή σου από το dslam σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά σου είναι 2,8χλμ. περίπου!!! Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος...

----------


## pajoee

> @pajoee: Αν δεν κάνω λάθος η απόστασή σου από το dslam σύμφωνα με τα στατιστικά σου είναι 2,8χλμ. περίπου!!! Ελπίζω να κάνω λάθος...


Φίλε penetrator. Ευτυχώς για μένα μάλλον κάνεις λάθος. Σύμφωνα με το google earth η απόσταση σε ευθεία είναι 450 μέτρα. Υποθέτω (μαζί με καφάο κτλ τκλ) ότι στην χειρότερη των περιπτώσεων είμαι κάτω από χιλιόμετρο. Θα κάτσω πάντω σήμερα να αλλάξω και την καλωδίοση στο σπίτι (είναι κάτι που ήθελα να κάνω έτσι κι αλλιώς). Θα τραβήξω ένα καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή στο υπόγειο και θα το φέρω απευθείας εξωτερικά στο δωμάτιο που είναι το speedtouch. 
Ερώτηση... τι καλώδιο να περάσω? FTP με συνεστραμμένα ζεύγη ή απλό τηλεφωνικό????

Φιλικά,

Γίάννης,

----------


## penetrator

το συμπέρασμα το έβγαλα από εδώ 


> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 52,5 / 39,5


Είναι 13,81 db για κάθε ένα χιλιόμετρο. Μη κοιτάς την απόσταση που έχεις από το dslam, τα καλώδια μπορεί να κάνουν πολύ μεγαλύτερη διαδρομή...
κοίτα και εδώ: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...DD%ED%E7%F3%E7

----------


## yuk

Δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως ο άνθρωπος... Ας τον φτιάξουν πρώτα και μετά βλέπουμε...  :Wink:

----------


## penetrator

Γι' αυτό είπα "αν δεν κάνω λάθος". Δεν είχα αμφιβολία για τις πράξεις που έκανα  :ROFL:

----------


## sierra

Μηπως γιατι ελειπαν ολοι απο την Αθηνα,στα εξοχικα και τα χωρια τους?
 :Laughing:

----------


## StathisRidis

Χαιρετε επιτελους και εγω στο club ολα μεχρι τωρα καλα και το internet και to voip ! ! !

----------


## yuk

:Welcome:   :Smile:

----------


## nikos76

SIERA καλησπερα ! Μπορεις να πεις περιπου, ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ UP/Down ταχυτητα ?? Ποσο καιρο σου πηρε για ενεργοποιηση ??

 Φιλοι , γενικα , UP/Down ταχυτητα ?? Ποσο καιρο σας πηρε για ενεργοποιηση ??

φιλικα
Νικος

----------


## pajoee

> Χαιρετε επιτελους και εγω στο club ολα μεχρι τωρα καλα και το internet και to voip ! ! !


Καλορίζικη και από μένα,
Εγώ ακόμα περιμένω.... Έκατσα σήμερα το απόγευμα και τράβηξα πρόχειρα καλώδιο FTP κατευθείαν από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμά μου (ισόγειο). Δυστυχώς δεν είδα σχεδόν καμία διαφορά οπότε προκειμένου να ανόιγω νέες τρύπες προτίμησα να αφήσω το παλιό καλώδιο. Από την netone κανένα νεότερο ακόμα. Ούτε τεχνικός για ραντεβού ούτε κάποιο τηλέφωνο να μου πούνε ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα. Δυστυχώς λόγω του χαμηλού upload (40kbps) είναι αδύνατο ακόμα και να τους πάρω τηλέφωνο και έχω και πολλά disconnects. 
Έκανα και reset to factory defaults χωρίς καμιά βελτίωση.  :Sad: 

Uptime: 0 days, 1:20:44  Modulation: G.992.5 annex A  Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 42 / 4.062  Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 10,01 / 11,71  Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 8,0 / 17,5  Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 52,5 / 39,5  SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,0 / 6,0  Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM  Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0  Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0  Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0  Loss of Link (Remote): 0  Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 900 / 0  FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0  CRC Errors (Up/Down): 8.174 / 234  HEC Errors (Up/Down): 4.480 / 52 
Παίζοντας λίγο με τα settings του router μου έκαναν εντύπωση τα εξής και θα ήθελα και την δικιά σας εμπειρία πάνω σε αυτό: Όταν σβύσεις το router από τον διακόπτη (αυτόν που έχει από πίσω) χάνει την IP και το password??? Γιατί σε εμένα τουλάχιστον αυτό γίνεται και δεν το βρίσκω και πολύ λογικό.... Δηλάδη κάθε φορά που πέφτει το ρεύμα πρέπει να ξαναπερνάω όλα τα settings από την αρχή?  :Thumb down: 
Για πείτε λίγο τι συμβαίνει και με εσάς για να δω μήπως τελικά έχω προβληματικό router....

Φιλικά,

Γιάννης

----------


## yuk

> Παίζοντας λίγο με τα settings του router μου έκαναν εντύπωση τα εξής και θα ήθελα και την δικιά σας εμπειρία πάνω σε αυτό: Όταν σβύσεις το router από τον διακόπτη (αυτόν που έχει από πίσω) χάνει την IP και το password??? Γιατί σε εμένα τουλάχιστον αυτό γίνεται και δεν το βρίσκω και πολύ λογικό.... Δηλάδη κάθε φορά που πέφτει το ρεύμα πρέπει να ξαναπερνάω όλα τα settings από την αρχή? 
> Για πείτε λίγο τι συμβαίνει και με εσάς για να δω μήπως τελικά έχω προβληματικό router....


Δε θα έπρεπε να συμβαίνει αυτό. Σε εμένα δεν χάνονται ούτε με restart, ούτε με reset. Βασικά, τι εννοείς ότι χάνει το password; Το default password είναι ένα.  :Thinking:

----------


## pajoee

Συμφωνώ.
Το default password είναι ένα (το S/N) αλλά αν πάς toolbox....user management έχει επιλογή change password..... οπότε το έχω αλλάξει μιας και είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να θυμάμαι κάτι άλλο εκτός από το s/n
Σε μένα πάντως δεν τα κρατάει....

----------


## yuk

A, δεν έχω αλλάξει password. (Έχω βγάλει όμως την ετικετούλα κάτω από τον ρούτερ.  :Twisted Evil:  )

----------


## pajoee

Λοιπόν.... νεότερα....
Πήρα τηλέφωνο στην Netone και βρήκε μια ευγενέστατη κυρία η οποία μου είπε ότι το σύστημα του ΟΤΕ δείχνει πιθανή ημερομηνία παράδοσης του βρόχου μου 12/7 !!!!!!!!! Προφανώς ο ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ενημερώσει την Netone ότι ο βρόχος μου παραδόθηκε ήδη και γι'αυτό δεν με πήρε κανείς από την NetOne να με ενημερώσει και να μου κλείσει και το σχετικό ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό. Τους ενημέρωσα και για την χαμηλή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού και μου είπαν ότι θα το κοιτάξουν και θα με ενημερώσουν σχετικά.
Πραγματικά τους βγάζω το καπέλο.  :Respekt:  Άμεση εξυπηρέτηση, δεν περιμένεις καθόλου στην γραμμή...
Νεότερα όταν με ενημερώσουν.
PS: Κανονικά ίσως θα έπρεπε να γράφω στο thread με τους αιτηθέντες αλλά μιας και μπορώ και στέλνω αυτό το mail μέσω netone θα συνεχίσω να γράφω από εδώ.
Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## mich83

Εγώ πάλι από τη Πέμπτη έχω ζητήσει νέο ραντεβού για να διορθωθεί το βραχυκύκλωμα και σήμερα πήρα πρωι και μεσημέρι και τις 2 φορές μου είπαν να τους αφήσω τηλέφωνο να με καλέσουν. Κανείς δε με κάλεσε και τώρα το βράδυ ξαναπήρα. Ξαναπεριέγραψα το πρόβλημα (καθότι μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα στο σύστημα καταγραφής των βλαβών). Ελπίζω να με καλέσουν σύντομα για νέο ραντεβού. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αργά αλλά σταθερά βαδίζει στα βήματα των υπολοίπων.. Μακάρι να μην έχω δίκιο αλλά δε τα βλέπω και πολύ καλά τα πράγματα.

----------


## pajoee

Επανέρχομαι και πάλι μιας και έχω ήδη νεότερα!!! (καλέ αυτοί είναι γρήγοροι!!!!)
Μίλησα με κάποιον κύριο από το τεχνικό τμήμα ο οποίο ευγενέστατα και με πολύ καλή διάθεση έκατσε και με άκουσε και μου εξήγησε τα πάντα.
Του εξήγησα ότι πιθανότατα δεν έχω πρόβλημα με την εσωτερική καλωδίοση (του είπα για το ftp καλώδιο που έβαλα το απόγευμα) και μου είπε ότι θα κανονίσει να έρθουν οι τεχνικοί για να μετρήσουν την γραμμή στον κατανεμητή. 
Αν βρεθεί ότι εκεί υπάρχει μεγάλη εξασθένηση (που νομίζω ότι κατά 99% αυτό θα συμβεί) τότε θα ζητήσουν από τον ΟΤΕ καθαρισμό γραμμής και αν δεν δουλέψει και αυτό τότε θα ζητήσουν αλλαγή ζεύγους. Επίσης μου είπε ότι έχουν γίνει οι σχετικές μετρήσεις και δεν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα στην γραμμή μου.
Ευχαριστώ πραγματικά τα παιδιά της Netone που ασχολούνται μαζί μου σαν σχέση φίλων και όχι σαν εταιρεία-πελάτης.   :Clap: 
Είμαι αισιόδοξος και πιστέυω ότι σύντομα τα προβλήματα θα λυθούν.
Νεότερα μόλις γίνουν οι μετρήσεις.
Καλό βράδυ σε όλους.

Φιλικά,

Γιάννης

----------


## yuk

Αρχίζει πάντως και έχει "ενδιαφέρον" η διάσταση απόψεων για την υποστήριξη της Net One. Aυτό το διάστημα πάντως εγώ είμαι αρκετά δυσαρεστημένος. Βασικά πιστεύω ακριβώς αυτό που είπε κι ο mich83:



> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αργά αλλά σταθερά βαδίζει στα βήματα των υπολοίπων.. 
> Μακάρι να μην έχω δίκιο αλλά δε τα βλέπω και πολύ καλά τα πράγματα.


  :Sad:

----------


## sierra

> SIERA καλησπερα ! Μπορεις να πεις περιπου, ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΗ UP/Down ταχυτητα ?? Ποσο καιρο σου πηρε για ενεργοποιηση ??
> 
> Φιλοι , γενικα , UP/Down ταχυτητα ?? Ποσο καιρο σας πηρε για ενεργοποιηση ??
> 
> φιλικα
> Νικος


Καλησπερα Φιλε Νικο.
Ειμαι απο τους πρωτους που ενεργοποιηθηκαν και μου πηρε γυρω στις 20 μερες με την φορητοτητα.
Στις πρωτες 10 μερες επιανα καταπληκτικες ταχυτητες(8,75 mb/s).
Τωρα πιανω μεχρι 6,εκτος απο χθες που ελειπαν ολοι και ξαναειδα 8,91 mb/s.

----------


## dimpard

> Χαιρετε επιτελους και εγω στο club ολα μεχρι τωρα καλα και το internet και to voip ! ! !


Καλοσώρισες :Smile: . Πόσο χρόνο σου πήρε να ενεργοποιηθείς?
Αν δεν είναι κόπος γράψε τα στατιστικά της σύνδεσης σου.

----------


## StathisRidis

Φιλε dimpard μου πηρε εναν μηνα και 2 μερες 
Ενα speedtest που εκανα

----------


## akaloith

μεγεια το megabit, εε σορρυ εννοω τα 10  :Mad:

----------


## johnny_gtet

Μολις συνδεθηκα! τηλεφωνα οκ! internet κατεβαζω με 300 ομως γιατι?


Uptime: 0 days, 1:34:22 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 24,26 / 533,57 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 15,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 27,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 8 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 4

----------


## BoGe

> Μολις συνδεθηκα! τηλεφωνα οκ! internet κατεβαζω με 300 ομως γιατι?


Δοκίμασε με download manager και αν δεν δεις διαφορά, τότε είναι φορτωμένο το δίκτυο λόγω ώρας αιχμής.

----------


## johnny_gtet

> Δοκίμασε με download manager και δεν δεις διαφορά, τότε είναι φορτωμένο το δίκτυο λόγω ώρας αιχμής.


Είχες δίκιο τώρα κατεβάζω με 830και. Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## amateur361

και εγώ βρίσκομαι σε αναμονή, και επανεξέταση της γραμμής μου από τους τεχνικούς, αφού μου έχει κλειδώσει στα~ 500/2500 πάντως είναι ευγενέστατοι, και δεν αρνούνται ακόμα και να ξανάρθουν, τo μονο που θα μπορούσε να καταλογίσει κανεις ,είναι  :όχι αρκετό προσωπικό. αλλα ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι αρχή ακόμα , και πιστεύω πως θα προσαρμοστούν γρήγορα και στη μεγάλη ζήτηση που τους προέκυψε

----------


## pajoee

> Είχες δίκιο τώρα κατεβάζω με 830και. Ευχαριστώ!


Καλορίζικος και καλά κατεβάσματα

----------


## pajoee

> και εγώ βρίσκομαι σε αναμονή, και επανεξέταση της γραμμής μου από τους τεχνικούς, αφού μου έχει κλειδώσει στα~ 500/2500 πάντως είναι ευγενέστατοι, και δεν αρνούνται ακόμα και να ξανάρθουν, τo μονο που θα μπορούσε να καταλογίσει κανεις ,είναι :όχι αρκετό προσωπικό. αλλα ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι είναι αρχή ακόμα , και πιστεύω πως θα προσαρμοστούν γρήγορα και στη μεγάλη ζήτηση που τους προέκυψε


Μια από τα ίδια και εγώ.... 
εγώ έχω κλειδώσει στα ~50/4000 και περιμένω τους τεχνικούς για έλεγχο της γραμμής μου στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας. Ελπίζω να μην αργήσουν πολύ γιατί το τηλέφωνό μου υπολειτουργεί (Δεν με ακούει ο άλλος λόγω του χαμηλού upload....)

----------


## Sebu

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> πραγματικά πιστεύεις ότι είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο στην Ελλάδα του σήμερα (του χτες ή του αύριου)??




Off Topic


		Μονο αν θελουμε κατι να αλλαξει.Εβλεπα στις ειδησεις το μεσημερι οτι σε 3 νοσοκομεια της Αθηνας δεν δουλευει κλιματισμος ή ανεμιστηρες στους χωρους ασθενων τη στιγμη που τα γραφεια των γιατρων εχουν 24 βαθμους.
Αν δεν την "πληρωσει" καποτε καποιος θα ειμαστε μια ζωη ραγιαδες με τα ολα μας.Το κακο δεν ειναι οτι αυτη η χωρα δεν εχει κανονες,νομους ή θεσμικο πλαισιο, το κακο ειναι οτι εχει παρα πολλους επικαλυπτομενους νομους οι οποιοι δεν εφαρμοζονται σχεδον ποτε (μονο μερικοι κακομοιρηδες την πληρωνουν που και που για να λεμε οτι το συστημα δουλευει και οτι οι κανονες υπαρχουν για να εφαρμοζονται).

----------


## tzampaman

> Μια από τα ίδια και εγώ.... 
> εγώ έχω κλειδώσει στα ~50/4000 και περιμένω τους τεχνικούς για έλεγχο της γραμμής μου στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας. Ελπίζω να μην αργήσουν πολύ γιατί το τηλέφωνό μου υπολειτουργεί (Δεν με ακούει ο άλλος λόγω του χαμηλού upload....)



Και εγώ κάπως έτσι..
Τις 2 τελευτείες μέρες έχω κλειδώσει σταθερά στα 767 / 5.118 και το καινούριο (211) δεν δουλεύει καθόλου, από κει που συγχρόνιζε αλλα δεν μπορούσε να καλέσει.
Περιμένω τους τεχνικούς.

----------


## mich83

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Σαν πολλοί δε μαζευόμαστε που κλειδώνουμε σε άκυρες ταχύτητες;

----------


## SaTuRn

Ενεργοποιήθηκα εχτές!!! τηλέφωνο οκ αλλά η γραμμή και το ίντερνετ είναι για τα ΜΠΑΖΑ!!! Μάλλον είμαι μακριά από το DSLAM και δεν πιστεύω να φτιάξει κάτι.  :Sad: 


Ορίστε η γραμμή μου:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 988 / 4.919
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 16,11 / 4,68
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 17,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 27,0 / 48,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 6,5

Κατεύαζω με +/- 400Κ

----------


## mich83

Kι άλλος με χάλια συγχρονισμό.. Κάτι δε πάει καλά!

----------


## yuk

Σήμερα κάθε φορά που κάνω refresh τη σελίδα με τα στατιστικά της γραμμής στον ρούτερ, το margin αλλάζει! Ξεκινάει από 20, πάει 18,5, 14,5, 15,5, 19, κλπ... Είναι νορμάλ αυτό; Δεν θυμάμαι να το έκανε παλιότερα.  :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

Καποιες ερωτησεις προς τους ενεργοποιημενους:

(α) Μετα απο ποσες μερες απο την παραλαβη του ρουτερ ηρθε ο τεχνικος για τη συνδεση (μιλαω παντα για ανενεργο βροχο).

(β) Ποτε σας λενε ποια ειναι τα 2 νουμερα τηλεφωνου που σας αντιστοιχουν της μορφης 211-χχχχ ??

(γ) Το password του ρουτερ ειναι το S/N που ειναι γραμμενο απο κατω, σωστα???Ειναι case sensitive???Μετα το S/N κολλητα ακολουθει ενας αριθμος μεσα σε παρενθεση.Αποτελει και αυτος μερος του password???

(δ) Το username για το ρουτερ ειναι User ή user σωστα???

(ε) Η γραμμη ποτε θεωρειται ενεργοποιημενη πληρως και αρχιζει να μετραει η χρεωση???Απο τη μερα που ερχονται οι τεχνικοι ή απο τη μερα που λυθουν τυχον τεχνικα προβληματα και συχρονισεις σωστα με καλη τηλεφωνια???

(στ) Ο χρονος των 30 ημερων κατα τον οποιο μπορεις να υπαναχωρησεις απο τη συμβαση αζημιως ξεκιναει να μετραει απο την ανωτερω ημερομηνια του (ε)???Το ρουτερ το επιστρεφεις εσυ ή ερχεται παλι το κουριερ???Υποθετω οτι τα 50 ευρω στα επιστρεφουν???

(ζ) Εχουν ενεργοποιηθει πληρως οι υπηρεσιες του MyNetOne στο site τους???Λειτουργει ο online λογαριασμος???

Σας ευχαριστω!!!!

----------


## mich83

> Καποιες ερωτησεις προς τους ενεργοποιημενους:
> 
> (α) Μετα απο ποσες μερες απο την παραλαβη του ρουτερ ηρθε ο τεχνικος για τη συνδεση (μιλαω παντα για ανενεργο βροχο).
> 
> (β) Ποτε σας λενε ποια ειναι τα 2 νουμερα τηλεφωνου που σας αντιστοιχουν της μορφης 211-χχχχ ??
> 
> (γ) Το password του ρουτερ ειναι το S/N που ειναι γραμμενο απο κατω, σωστα???Ειναι case sensitive???Μετα το S/N κολλητα ακολουθει ενας αριθμος μεσα σε παρενθεση.Αποτελει και αυτος μερος του password???
> 
> (δ) Το username για το ρουτερ ειναι User ή user σωστα???
> ...



α) Μετά από 15-20 μέρες εμένα.

β) Τη μέρα που ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί

γ) Λογικά είναι case sensitive και απ' ότι θυμάμαι είναι μαζί με τον αριθμό στη παρένθεση.

δ) user

ε) Υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες όταν έρθουν οι τεχνικοί. Αλλά θέλω να πιστέυω ότι όσοι έχουμε σοβαρά προβλήματα θα αρχίσουμε να χρεωνόμαστε μόλις αυτά λυθούν.

στ) (ποτέ δε κατάλαβα γιατί έχουμε στ αντί για ζ  :Razz: ) Δεν έχω ιδέα.

ζ) Μπα, ελάχιστα πράγματα λειτουργούν.

----------


## yuk

α) Σε 'μένα ήρθαν 4 μέρες από την κατασκευή του βρόχου. Το ότι βρήκαν βλάβη και περίμενα ακριβώς μια βδομάδα επιπλέον, είναι άλλο θέμα.

β) Στο άσχετο, πριν φτιαχτεί ο βρόχος.

γ) Ο S/N του ρούτερ. Είναι case sensitive, εξαιρούνται οι αριθμοί στην παρένθεση και βρίσκεται κάτω από τον ρούτερ μαζί με τα default WEP/WPA keys. Όλα αλλάζουν όμως.

δ) User. Κι αυτό case sensitive.

ε) Από τη μέρα που όλες οι υπηρεσίες δουλεύουν σωστά.

στ) Μάλλον μετράει από πό τη μέρα που όλες οι υπηρεσίες δουλεύουν σωστά. Τα 50 είναι για την ενεργοποίηση, οπότε μάλλον τα κρατάνε. Για τον ρούτερ δεν ξέρω.

ζ) Όχι, σχεδόν τίποτα δε δουλεύει.

----------


## mich83

> δ) User. Κι αυτό case sensitive.




 Σε μένα πάλι είναι "user".

----------


## yuk

> Σε μένα πάλι είναι "user".


Είσαι μικρός ακόμα, γι 'αυτό.  :Laughing:

----------


## mich83

> Είσαι μικρός ακόμα, γι 'αυτό.




Μικρός στο μάτι... μικρός και στον συγχρονισμό  :Razz:

----------


## yuk

Σκεφτόμουνα ότι αυτή η ιστορία με την δωρεάν ακύρωση στον πρώτο μήνα δεν πολυστέκει ακόμα για τους full LLU. Αφού ακόμα δεν γίνεται τυπικά η μετάβαση από full σε full, λίγοι με προβλήματα θα ακυρώσουν κατά τον πρώτο μήνα, αφού μάλλον δεν προλαβαίνει να ενεργοποιηθεί βρόχος άλλου παρόχου και να γίνει η φορητότητα. Οπότε, αν ακυρώσεις, σου μένουν τα τηλέφωνα στο χέρι...  :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

Eκτός αν πας στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για ένα δίμηνο..

----------


## No-Name

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα εχτές!!! τηλέφωνο οκ αλλά η γραμμή και το ίντερνετ είναι για τα ΜΠΑΖΑ!!! Μάλλον είμαι μακριά από το DSLAM και δεν πιστεύω να φτιάξει κάτι. 
> 
> 
> Ορίστε η γραμμή μου:
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 988 / 4.919
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 16,11 / 4,68
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 17,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 27,0 / 48,5
> ...


Aν εξαιρέσεις το SN/Margin που έχω από 15 έως 23 έχουμε σχεδόν την ίδια γραμμή αλλά κλειδώνω χαλαρά πάντα στα 10Mbps χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και φυσικά φτάνουμε και τα 17-18Μbps σε μελλοντικές αναβαθμίσεις.

Τώρα ίσως και εσύ να έχεις "βραχυκύκλωμα"στη γραμμή :Whistle:

----------


## yuk

> Eκτός αν πας στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για ένα δίμηνο..


Xμ... Ναι, μόνο αν προλάβει να ενεργοποιηθεί κανά conne-xάκι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mich83

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να διατυπωθεί μία σχετική ερώτηση στο suport subforum..

----------


## nxenos

> Σήμερα κάθε φορά που κάνω refresh τη σελίδα με τα στατιστικά της γραμμής στον ρούτερ, το margin αλλάζει! Ξεκινάει από 20, πάει 18,5, 14,5, 15,5, 19, κλπ... Είναι νορμάλ αυτό; Δεν θυμάμαι να το έκανε παλιότερα.


φιλε yuk και σε μενα το ιδιο.Βεβαια οχι σε τοσο μεγαλη κλιμακα,δηλ,παιζει απο 17,5 μεχρι 16...

----------


## mich83

Θαυμάστε.. 

Uptime:	0 days, 0:04:09

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 2.035

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	214,00 / 225,00

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,0 / 40,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 6,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	80 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4.220 / 120

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.904 / 42




Mπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει πως γίνεται να μου μετράνε τη γραμμή στα 2040 μέτρα και το attenuation να παίζει από 37 έως 40;

----------


## yuk

Έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως;

----------


## Sebu

> α) Μετά από 15-20 μέρες εμένα.
> 
> β) Τη μέρα που ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί
> 
> γ) Λογικά είναι case sensitive και απ' ότι θυμάμαι είναι μαζί με τον αριθμό στη παρένθεση.
> 
> δ) user
> 
> ε) Υπο φυσιολογικές συνθήκες όταν έρθουν οι τεχνικοί. Αλλά θέλω να πιστέυω ότι όσοι έχουμε σοβαρά προβλήματα θα αρχίσουμε να χρεωνόμαστε μόλις αυτά λυθούν.
> ...





> α) Σε 'μένα ήρθαν 4 μέρες από την κατασκευή του βρόχου. Το ότι βρήκαν βλάβη και περίμενα ακριβώς μια βδομάδα επιπλέον, είναι άλλο θέμα.
> 
> β) Στο άσχετο, πριν φτιαχτεί ο βρόχος.
> 
> γ) Ο S/N του ρούτερ. Είναι case sensitive, εξαιρούνται οι αριθμοί στην παρένθεση και βρίσκεται κάτω από τον ρούτερ μαζί με τα default WEP/WPA keys. Όλα αλλάζουν όμως.
> 
> δ) User. Κι αυτό case sensitive.
> 
> ε) Από τη μέρα που όλες οι υπηρεσίες δουλεύουν σωστά.
> ...



Σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.

----------


## mich83

> Έχεις ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως;


Eξαρτάται πως εννοείς το πλήρως.. Για ανενεργό βρόχο έκανα αίτηση και αντιμετωπίζω το πρόβλημα που έχω περιγράψει εδώ: 

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=902

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=910

----------


## yuk

Αυτά θυμόμουνα, γι' αυτό σε ρώτησα. Κανόνισες ραντεβού;
Όταν είχαν έρθει οι τεχνικοί σε εμένα (μετά την απόκατάσταση της βλάβης από τον ΟΤΕ) έβγαζαν στατιστικά χάλια, αποσυνδέσεις, κλπ. Μιλώντας όμως με τα κεντρικά, έφτιαξαν όλα. Υπομονή.  :Wink:

----------


## mich83

Περιμένω από τη Πέμπτη ραντεβού. Τηλέφωνα Πέμπτη, Δευτέρα και σήμερα και τελικά σήμερα καταχώρησαν την αίτηση μου για να έρθει τεχνικός. Υπήρχε λένε κάποιο πρόβλημα στο σύστημα καταχώρησης βλαβών. Ελπίζω να έρθουν σύντομα γιατί όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά η τηλεφωνία ψιλοσέρνεται άμα φουλάρει το ιντερνετ.

Υ.Γ: Πρέπει ΑΜΕΣΑ να προσλάβουν ή να συνεργαστούν με επιπλέον τεχνικούς γιατί έχει ξεφύγει αρκετά η κατάσταση.

----------


## yuk

Δε νομίζω ότι φταίει τόσο η έλλειψη προσωπικού. Η οργάνωση και το ενδιαφέρον κάποιων είναι το πρόβλημα, τουλάχιστον από την εμπειρία μου.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## No-Name

Η οργάνωση πώς μπορεί να λειτουργεί έτσι ώστε να δημιουργεί πρόβλημα? :Thinking:

----------


## SaTuRn

> Aν εξαιρέσεις το SN/Margin που έχω από 15 έως 23 έχουμε σχεδόν την ίδια γραμμή αλλά κλειδώνω χαλαρά πάντα στα 10Mbps χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και φυσικά φτάνουμε και τα 17-18Μbps σε μελλοντικές αναβαθμίσεις.
> 
> Τώρα ίσως και εσύ να έχεις "βραχυκύκλωμα"στη γραμμή


 Πάντως άμα για το "βραχυκύκλωμα" εννοείς την καλωδίωση στο σπίτι, την τσέκαρα πάλι παρόλο που είναι τσεκαρισμένη με βιβόντι εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια και δεν είδα κάτι.
  Πιστεύω το πρόβλημα είναι  στην καλωδίωση "εκτός οικίας."  :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

> Δε νομίζω ότι φταίει τόσο η έλλειψη προσωπικού. Η οργάνωση και το ενδιαφέρον κάποιων είναι το πρόβλημα, τουλάχιστον από την εμπειρία μου.


Για οργάνωση μάλλον έχεις δίκιο. Φαίνεται να επικρατεί ένα χάος, ειδικά στα ραντεβού των τεχνικών. Τώρα για ενδιαφέρον σε εμένα προσωπικά φαίνεται να υπάρχει. Τουλάχιστον στα λόγια. Στη πράξη... ο καιρός θα δείξει. Εγώ αυτό που ξέρω είναι ότι από τη μέρα που ο Ο.Τ.Ε κατασκεύασε τον βρόχο, τους πήρε μια βδομάδα να έρθουν για τη μεικτονόμηση (και αυτό μετά από αρκετές πιέσεις από μέρους μου) και ενώ ήδη είχε ξεπεραστεί το όριο των 13 εργάσιμων. Και απ' ότι φαίνεται άλλο τόσο τουλάχιστον θα τους πάρει για να έρθουν για τη βλάβη. Ειδικά για τις βλάβες πιστεύω ότι θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πιο άμεση ανταπόκριση.

----------


## mich83

> Πάντως άμα για το "βραχυκύκλωμα" εννοείς την καλωδίωση στο σπίτι, την τσέκαρα πάλι παρόλο που είναι τσεκαρισμένη με βιβόντι εδώ και 2.5 χρόνια και δεν είδα κάτι.
>   Πιστεύω το πρόβλημα είναι  στην καλωδίωση "εκτός οικίας."



Ειρωνικά το είπε περι βραχυκυκλώματος επειδή τελευταία φάινεται για όλα τα κακά να φταίνε κάποια "βραχυκυκλώματα" και αυτό ίσως σε κάποιους να δημιουργεί υποψίες.

----------


## yuk

Ένα τυχαίο παράδειγμα, από τα πιο ανώδυνα: Μιλάω την Κυριακή 2 ώρες με ένα τεχνικό. Του λέω διάφορα προβλήματα και μου υπόσχεται ότι θα με καλέσει κάποιος Δευτέρα πρωί. Δευτέρα δεν πήρε κανένας, με πήραν σήμερα στο κινητό στις 14:07, δεν το πρόλαβα, δεν έκαναν τον κόπο να ξαναπάρουν. Δεν λύθηκε τίποτα, αντίθετα έχω περισσότερα τώρα.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mich83

Ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν σου λένε πως θα σε καλέσει κάποιος τεχνικός συνήθως σε γράφουν στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους.

----------


## yuk

Τα emails να δεις που τα γράφουν...

----------


## A_gamer

Κάποιους μου θυμίζουν αυτά... :Whistle:

----------


## yuk

> Κάποιους μου θυμίζουν αυτά...


Γι' αυτό λέμε ότι αργά, αλλά σταθερά γίνονται το ίδιο.   :Sad:

----------


## mich83

Ρε γαμώτο πραγματικά κρίμα. Ελπίζω να είναι απλώς μια παρόδικη φάση επειδή π.χ. δε περίμεναν τέτοια ανταπόκριση από τον κόσμο... Δε ξέρω γιατί αλλά εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω ότι θα είναι καλύτεροι από τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## yuk

Κι εγώ θέλω να το πιστεύω αυτό, αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός θυμάμαι το κλασσικό "απ' έξω κούκλα, από μέσα πανούκλα"... Ευχομαι πραγματικά να το ξεπεράσουν γρήγορα. Άλλωστε γιαυτό δεν έχω φύγει ακόμα μετά από ταλαιπωρία με προβλήματα 1 μήνα τώρα.

----------


## EvilHawk

Επειδή παρατηρώ ότι παρόμοια φαινόμενα (καθυστέρηση στην εξυπηρέτηση) παρουσιάζονται ή παρουσιάστηκαν σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς πιστεύω ότι οφείλονται στην υποτίμηση της ανταπόκρισης των πελατών. Δεν υπολογίζουν δηλαδή σωστά τον όγκο των πελατών που θα υποδεχτούν. Παιδικές ασθένειες που έχουν ή θα περάσουν όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι ISP και φυσικά όπως είναι φυσικό την πληρώνουν οι early adopters.

----------


## tzampaman

Εγώ δεν πιστεύω ότι είναι θέμα καλωδίωσης τα προβλήματα συγχρονισμού. Όταν πρωτοήρθαν οι τεχνικοί να με συνδέσουν μέτρησαν τη γραμμή και όλα τέλεια 10mb κάτω 1 πάνω με max που μπορώ να πιάσω 18mb. Μετά από 20 λεπτά στην 2η μέτρηση μου βρήκαν 3mb υποθέτωντας ότι φταίει το καλώδιο. Ε και με καινούριο που έβαλα, από τότε μέχρι και χθες που όπως είπα και πριν έχει κατασταλλάξει στα 5.118, σςυνέχεια άλλαζαν τα στατιστικά μου, από 2 έως 4mb με attenuation από 36 έως 42.
Έχω και το πρόβλημα με το καινούριο νούμερο που δεν μου δίνει τόνο, μπορεί να φταίει αυτό τι να πω..

----------


## nxenos

Ενταξει παιδια,σαφως και υπαρχει ελλειψη τεχνικου προσωπικου,αλλα τι να σου κανουν και αυτοι,εγω τι να πω?Το παιδι που ηρθε σπιτι να τσεκαρει την γραμμη μου ειπε πως ειναι ολη μερα στους δρομους.Βαλτε και τον καυσονα....
Εμενα παντως δειχνει να εφτιαξε το προβλημα!Τωρα μην με ρωτησετε πως....
Εχτες ειδα για πρωτη φορα μετα απο 1μιση μηνα .....10239/1023!!
Λετε να ηθελε ενα καυσωνα για να φτιαξει η γραμμη μου??
Ευχομαι να μην παω σπιτι το απογευμα και δω παλι αλλο συνχρονισμο!
Σσσσστ.Δεν το σχολιαζω αλλο για να μην το ματιασω!

----------


## yuk

Δεν συμφωνώ με τη λογική ότι οι διάφοροι ISPs πρέπει να συγχωρούνται λόγο φόρτου εργασίας, έλλειψης προσωπικού ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Αν πηγαίνατε δηλαδή σε ένα εστιατόριο και σας έφερναν ένα φαγητό αηδία, θα δεχόσασταν ότι ο σεφ είναι καινούριος και μαθαίνει τώρα; Αν ένας γιατρός δεν έκανε καλά τη δουλειά του και σας δημιουργούσε προβλήματα, θα δεχόσασταν τη δικαιολογία ότι είναι νέος; Γιατί οι πάροχοι πρέπει να συγχωρούνται που δεν κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους;  Ή είσαι επαγγελματίας ή δεν είσαι. Αν δεν είσαι, πες το μας να ξέρουμε τι θα αντιμετωπίσουμε, μη λες όμως ότι είσαι, ότι κάνεις, ράνεις, φτιάχνεις και όταν έρθουν τα δύσκολα την κάνεις με ελαφρά... 
Πληρώνουμε κάποια λεφτά τον μήνα, που πολύς κόσμος τα δίνει με δυσκολία, για να έχουμε κάποιες υπηρεσίες. Ειδικά το τηλέφωνο είναι είδος πρώτης ανάγκης και δεν νοείται να μη λειτουργεί όπως προβλέπεται. Αυτά τα λεφτά δεν τα δίνουμε για να μάθει ο κάθε πάροχος πως θα κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του, τα δίνουμε (υποτίθεται) επειδή κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του. Αλλιώς δε θα λεγόμασταν πελάτες, θα λεγόμασταν φιλανθρωπικό ίδρυμα, χορηγοί ή επενδυτές. 
Βέβαια, οι όροι που αποδεχόμαστε κατά την εγγραφή μας, τους δίνουν ουσιαστικά το ελεύθερο να τα κάνουν αυτά και αφήνουν ελάχιστες περιπτώσεις που μπορείς να διαμαρτυρηθείς. Το θέμα όμως είναι ότι παρόλο που εμείς δείχνουμε καλή πίστη και τους εμπιστευόμαστε, αυτοί συνήθως δεν δείχνουν το αντίστοιχο φιλότιμο και σεβασμό προς εμάς.

----------


## nxenos

Συμφωνω απολυτα!Τα ελαφρυντικα μου πηγαιναν στα παιδια που δουλευουν πρωτη γραμμη.Στο οτι υπαρχει ελλειψη προσωπικου σαφως και οι ευθυνες βαρυνουν τους πιο πανω!
Ξεφυγαμε ομως λιγο εε?

----------


## mich83

Mπα.. Πιο οντοπικ δε γίνεται! Και φυσικά σαφώς και δε φταίνε τα παιδιά που είναι όλη μέρα στους δρόμους.

----------


## dimpard

> Ναι η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν σου λένε πως θα σε καλέσει κάποιος τεχνικός συνήθως σε γράφουν στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους.


Δηλαδή να μη περιμένω ανταπόκριση?
Πριν από λίγο κάλεσα το 13860 για να δηλώσω βλάβη στη τηλεφωνία και μου είπαν ότι θα με καλέσει τεχνικός.
Από χτες το βράδυ όταν καλώ 210......, βγαίνει ένα μήνυμα στα αγγλικά !!! "The number you have dialed cannot be reached". :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil: 
Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανένας άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα??



Off Topic


		Πρέπει νάναι κανείς αγγλομαθής για να κάνει ένα τηλεφώνημα σ'αυτή την χώρα?
	





> Γι' αυτό λέμε ότι αργά, αλλά σταθερά γίνονται το ίδιο.


Ξεσέρνει η άγκυρα φοβάμαι...και σε λίγο θα χτυπήσουμε στο μώλο :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

> Δηλαδή να μη περιμένω ανταπόκριση?
> Πριν από λίγο κάλεσα το 13860 για να δηλώσω βλάβη στη τηλεφωνία και μου είπαν ότι θα με καλέσει τεχνικός.



Τι να σου πω ελπίζω να σε καλέσουν. Πάντως ενημέρωσε μας για ό,τι νεότερο.

----------


## Astaroth7

QUOTE=nxenos;1265594]Ενταξει παιδια,σαφως και υπαρχει ελλειψη τεχνικου προσωπικου,αλλα τι να σου κανουν και αυτοι,εγω τι να πω?Το παιδι που ηρθε σπιτι να τσεκαρει την γραμμη μου ειπε πως ειναι ολη μερα στους δρομους.Βαλτε και τον καυσονα....
Εμενα παντως δειχνει να εφτιαξε το προβλημα!Τωρα μην με ρωτησετε πως....
Εχτες ειδα για πρωτη φορα μετα απο 1μιση μηνα .....10239/1023!!
Λετε να ηθελε ενα καυσωνα για να φτιαξει η γραμμη μου??
Ευχομαι να μην παω σπιτι το απογευμα και δω παλι αλλο συνχρονισμο!
Σσσσστ.Δεν το σχολιαζω αλλο για να μην το ματιασω![/QUOTE]



Μπράβο ρε Nxenos!! Μακάρι να σου πάνε όλα καλά επιτέλους γιατί έχεις ταλαιπωρηθέι πάρα πολύ! (δεν το σχολιάζω άλλο μην σε γρουσουζέψω :Razz: )
Και συμφωνώ μαζί σου, ο καυσωνας έχει κάνει ολονών την δουλεια πιο δύσκολη!  :Crazy:

----------


## No-Name

Το χειμώνα το ψύχος ,το καλοκαίρι ο κάυσωνας.... :Razz: 

Πάντα φταίνε άλλοι και ποτέ αυτοί που πρέπει...

----------


## nxenos

Μπράβο ρε Nxenos!! Μακάρι να σου πάνε όλα καλά επιτέλους γιατί έχεις ταλαιπωρηθέι πάρα πολύ! (δεν το σχολιάζω άλλο μην σε γρουσουζέψω :Razz: )
Και συμφωνώ μαζί σου, ο καυσωνας έχει κάνει ολονών την δουλεια πιο δύσκολη!  :Crazy: [/quote]

 :One thumb up:  :Clap:

----------


## penetrator

Εγώ μπορώ να δικαιολογήσω τους υπαλλήλους μια εταιρίας, αλλά όχι την ίδια την εταιρία όταν οι υπάλληλοί της δεν προλαβαίνουν να κάνουν όλες τις δουλειές που πρέπει να κάνουν. Δεν φτάνει ο χρόνος; Προσέλαβε και άλλους τεχνικούς... Αλλά έτσι λειτουργούν όλα στην Ελλάδα. Αν δεν φτάσει η κατάσταση στο απροχώρητο, δύσκολα μπαίνει το χέρι στην τσέπη. Και αν δεν αντέχεις οικονομικά να κάνεις τις απαραίτητες προσλήψεις, μη ξεκινάς μια επιχείρηση.

----------


## dimpard

> Πριν από λίγο κάλεσα το 13860 για να δηλώσω βλάβη στη τηλεφωνία και μου είπαν ότι θα με καλέσει τεχνικός.
> Από χτες το βράδυ όταν καλώ 210......, βγαίνει ένα μήνυμα στα αγγλικά !!! "The number you have dialed cannot be reached".
> Έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανένας άλλος το ίδιο πρόβλημα??


Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε πριν από λίγο χωρίς τηλεφώνημα από τεχνικό. Έτσι δεν γνωρίζω ούτε τι το προκάλεσε, ούτε πως λύθηκε. Την επόμενη φορά θα το ψάξω :Thinking:

----------


## akaloith

> Επειδή παρατηρώ ότι παρόμοια φαινόμενα (καθυστέρηση στην εξυπηρέτηση) παρουσιάζονται ή παρουσιάστηκαν σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς πιστεύω ότι οφείλονται στην υποτίμηση της ανταπόκρισης των πελατών. Δεν υπολογίζουν δηλαδή σωστά τον όγκο των πελατών που θα υποδεχτούν. Παιδικές ασθένειες που έχουν ή θα περάσουν όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι ISP και φυσικά όπως είναι φυσικό την πληρώνουν οι early adopters.


οι early adopters ενεργοποιοντουσαν σε 7 μερες. Πλεον χρειαζονται 1 μηνα και. Η εταιρια ξεκινησε εκπληκτικα. Πλεον δεν ειναι το ιδιο εκπληκτικα τα πραγματα και οσο παει χειροτερευει (πχ μεχρι και οι αιτησεις προς ΟΤΕ καθυστερουν να φυγουν, οι τεχνικοι καθυστερουν να ερθουν). Στην αρχη γινοντουσαν αυθημερων αυτα.

----------


## penetrator

όσοι προλάβαν, προλάβαν  :ROFL:

----------


## dimpard

> Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε πριν από λίγο χωρίς τηλεφώνημα από τεχνικό. Έτσι δεν γνωρίζω ούτε τι το προκάλεσε, ούτε πως λύθηκε. Την επόμενη φορά θα το ψάξω


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα επανήλθε: "The number you have dialed cannot be reached" :Evil:  :Evil: 
Ευτυχώς που μπορώ και τηλεφωνώ από την γραμμή του ΟΤΕ




> όσοι προλάβαν, προλάβαν


Μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε... :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Λοιπον ολα εγιναν πολυ γρηγορα .

Χθες ηρθε το κουριερ και εφερε τον εξοπλισμο.Σημερα το μεσημερι οι τεχνικοι και με συνδεσανε.

Ειμαι επισημα μελος της οικογενειας  :Respekt: 

Στα προβληματα τωρα

Μετρησαν τη γραμμη στον κατανεμητη.Down δινει 10 καρφωτα αλλα up μολις 858.

Ανεβηκαμε στο διαμερισμα και καναμε τη συνδεση.Τα ιδια νουμερα.Μου λενε οτι δεν γινεται τιποτα.Στο download το μηχανημα εδειξε οτι χρησιμοποιω το 54% του χαλκου αλλα στο upload το 100% και κατα συνεπεια δεν μπορει να γινει κατι επ'αυτου.

Μιλησα με τεχνικο δικο τους στο κεντρο και μου ειπε οτι θα το δηλωσει βλαβη στο ΟΤΕ αλλα δυσκολο.Οι μετρησεις με δειξανε στα 3 χλμ απο το κεντρο οπως μου ειπανε.Το θεμα ειναι οτι το κεντρο στην ευθεια ειναι μαξ 1 χλμ.Τοσες διακλαδωσεις κανει το καλωδιο????

Σας επισυναπτω screenshot απο το ρουτερ.

Δοκιμασα και τη μια απο τις 2 γραμμες σε κληση 2 λεπτων.Καμπανα.Δοκιμασα και κατεβασα απο ftp 4net και ntua.Απο 4νετ με ενα αρχειο χτυπησα 1,1 mbit σταθερα στο down.Απο Πολυτεχνειο με 3 αρχεια ταυτοχρονα επαιζε 890-1100.

Στο up τρωει περιπου 34-40kb/s για τα ACKs.

Στο upload test της 4νετ και 2 στο εξωτερικο με δειχνει upload 720-780 αλλα στην αρχη ξεκιναει για λιγα δευτερολεπτα αργα και μετα καρφωνεται στα 90-92kb/s.Πιστευω οτι αν η μετρηση κραταγε παραπανω θα ανεβαινε το νουμερο.Ενταξει 90kb/s στο up δεν ειναι και λιγα (θα μου πεις ας κλειδωνα στα 1mbit και μετα ας ελεγα).

Το Attenuation σταθερο στα 25 και στα 2.Τo SNR ομως φωτια.Στο up παιζει 7-8 και στο down απο 9 μεχρι 14.Του down μαλιστα σε καθε refresh της σελιδας αλλαζει.

Τεσπα!!!Τις γνωμες και τις συμβουλες σας οι ηδη ενεργοποιημενοι ορισμενοι εκ των οποιων ειναι και γειτονες  :Wink:  ?????

*Και μερικα λινκς παιδια με αρχεια για κατεβασμα για να τεσταρω ταχυτητες θα σας ημουν ευγνωμων.*

----------


## yuk

Kαλορίζική!
Όσον αφορά το SNR, χτες παρατηρήθηκε και σε μας. http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1058
Kαλό είναι και το upload σου γενικά. 
Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις αυτά:
http://www.apple.com/support/downloa...dateintel.html
http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...35-SP2-ENU.exe
Γενικά τα ελληνικά sites έχουν πρόβλημα γιατί πάνε μέσω μπουκωμένου κυκλώματος ΑΙΧ. Θα γίνει αναβάθμιση σύντομα λένε.

----------


## paako1

> όσοι προλάβαν, προλάβαν



Πώς είναι η συνδεσή σου στα Πατήσια?
Ειμαι και εγώ στην Αλυσίδα μου βάλαν την γραμμή εδω και 1 εβδομάδα και ΤΙΠΟΤΑ δεν λειτουργεί.
Τηλεφωνα κομμένα μια βδομάδα, το μοντεμ αποσυγχρονίζει κάθε μισή ώρα. ΔΡΑΜΑ κατάσταση και ήθελα να δω εσύ πως πάς μια και έχουμε τον ίδιο εξοπλισμό και είμαστε στην ίδια περιοχή

----------


## dimpard

> ....Σημερα το μεσημερι οι τεχνικοι και με συνδεσανε.
> 
> Ειμαι επισημα μελος της οικογενειας


Καλορίζικος Sebu :One thumb up: 

Σήμερα έχω πτωτικές τάσεις :Thumb down: 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 858 / 8.328 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 28,5 / 33,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: *8,0* / *6,5*
και προβληματική τηλεφωνία... :Evil:

----------


## valen01

Sebu το τηλέφωνο? Τι έγινε με τις γραμμές σου? Δουλεούν οκ?

----------


## Sebu

> Kαλορίζική!
> Όσον αφορά το SNR, χτες παρατηρήθηκε και σε μας. http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1058
> Kαλό είναι και το upload σου γενικά. 
> Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις αυτά:
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloa...dateintel.html
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...35-SP2-ENU.exe
> Γενικά τα ελληνικά sites έχουν πρόβλημα γιατί πάνε μέσω μπουκωμένου κυκλώματος ΑΙΧ. Θα γίνει αναβάθμιση σύντομα λένε.


Σε ευχαριστω!!!

Με το Upload ναι σπαστικα λιγο.Γιατι αν για τα ACKs θελει 35kb/s και σε περιπτωση τηλεφωνου δωσει προτεραιοτητα αλλα 20kb/s στην καλυτερη,συνολο 55-60kb/s, μενουν καθαρα περιπου 30 μεχρι τα 90.

Εσεις με το 1mbit up ποσο χτυπατε στο upload???Υπαρχει καποιο λινκ για να τεσταρουμε ταχυτητα ανεβασματος πλην των τορρεντς φυσικα που δεν τα θεωρω αξιοπιστα για τετοιες δοκιμες.

Αργοτερα θα ανοιξω πορτες και θα δοκιμασω και τορρεντς να σας πω εντυπωσεις.

----------


## Sebu

> Καλορίζικος Sebu
> 
> Σήμερα έχω πτωτικές τάσεις
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 858 / 8.328 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 28,5 / 33,0 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: *8,0* / *6,5*
> και προβληματική τηλεφωνία...


Οπα 858 εχω και εγω που με συνδεσαν σημερα.Και μου ειπαν οτι ο χαλκος ειναι στο 100%.Τωρα βλεπω το ιδιο νουμερο σε εσενα.Λες να κανουν τιποτα δοκιμες και να στρωσει.Μακαρι Παναγια μου να φτιαξει και το upload και θα αναψω μια λαμπαδα  :Worthy: 

Τηλεφωνια παιδια δοκιμασα μονο τη μια γραμμη γιατι δεν ειχα ευκαιρη συσκευη και μια καβατζα dect siemens φορτιζει ηδη  :Razz: 

Παντως 2-3 λεπτα που μιλησα πεντακαθαρα ακουγα και με ακουγαν.Δεν δοκιμασα τη 2η γραμμη.

Πηρα τηλεφωνο και με πηραν και χτυπαει κανονικα και δουλευει και η αναγνωριση.

Περισσοτερες δοκιμες εντος της ημερας πιστευω μετα το μεσημεριανο και την απαραιτητη σιεστα γιατι τα παλικαρια τα ταλαιπωρησα 2 ωρες και φυγανε αργα.

Ενα μπραβο παντως απο εμενα στους τεχνικους της ΝετΟνε.Τοσο τα παιδια που ηρθανε και τους εβγαλα την πιστη οσο και ο τεχνικος απο το dslam ηταν αψογοι.
Επισης με εξεπληξε ιδιαιτερα η ταχυτητα αν και χωρις ενημερωση.Χτες παρελαβα το βραδυ τον εξοπλισμο.Και για καλη μου τυχη χτες με περνανε οι τεχνικοι να ερθουν για συνδεση το απογευμα, αλλα κοιμομουν και δεν το ακουσα.Θα ερχοντουσαν και δεν θα ειχα εξοπλισμο.

Μακαρι οι καλες εντυπωσεις να συνεχιστουν.Τωρα ξεκιναει μακρα περιοδος δοκιμων.

Θα σας κραταω ενημερους για εντυπωσεις και επιδοσεις.

----------


## Sebu

> Kαλορίζική!
> Όσον αφορά το SNR, χτες παρατηρήθηκε και σε μας. http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1058
> Kαλό είναι και το upload σου γενικά. 
> Δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις αυτά:
> http://www.apple.com/support/downloa...dateintel.html
> http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...35-SP2-ENU.exe
> Γενικά τα ελληνικά sites έχουν πρόβλημα γιατί πάνε μέσω μπουκωμένου κυκλώματος ΑΙΧ. Θα γίνει αναβάθμιση σύντομα λένε.


Απο apple κατεβαζει με 1mb/s (παιζει 960 με 1,1)

Απο microsoft κατα μεσο ορο με 700kb/s εχει διακυμανσεις απο 640-880.

Edit: 17.43 Εδω και κανενα 15λεπτο περιπου παιζει μαξιμου στα 700-800 απο το site της Apple.Γενικα και με 3 αρχεια μαζι δεν παει πανω απο 800-900.Δεν ξερω αν ειναι φυσιολογικο-ωρα αιχμης.Θα δω και αργοτερα.

----------


## No-Name

> Απο apple κατεβαζει με 1mb/s (παιζει 960 με 1,1)
> 
> Απο microsoft κατα μεσο ορο με 700kb/s εχει διακυμανσεις απο 640-880.


 
Καλορίζικος και απο εμένα Sebu ελπίζω η γραμμή να είναι αντάξια των προσδοκιών σου :One thumb up:

----------


## akaloith

σερνεται η συνδεση ή μου φαινεται?

----------


## No-Name

> σερνεται η συνδεση ή μου φαινεται?


@akaloith αυτό το διαβάζω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα ή είναι η ιδέα μου?
(Μιλάω σοβαρά,δεν ειρωνέυομαι)

----------


## akaloith

εγω πρωτη φορα τωρα σερνομαι.

----------


## akaloith

αλλα ενταξει παντα μπορω να βρω καποιο site που αν φορτωσω πολλα αρχεια ταυτοχρονα πιανει τα 9mbit
πχ εγω μπαινω στο http://www.dcresource.com/ και φορτωνω ταυτοχρονα πολλα photo samples και οκ ακομα και τωρα πιανω τα 9mbit
Αυτος ειναι ο μονος τροπος που παντοτε μου δινει τα 9mbit

η φορθνετ δινει
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 863.77Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 6.34Mb/s

----------


## Sebu

> Καλορίζικος και απο εμένα Sebu ελπίζω η γραμμή να είναι αντάξια των προσδοκιών σου


Σε ευχαριστω Νικ  :One thumb up: 

Αν εξαιρεσεις το 858 up που μου εκατσε καπως ασχημα (το down φοβομουν), στο οποιο κιολας δεν φταινε τα παιδια της ΝετΟνε.Το οργανακι εδειξε 100% χρηση του χαλκινου.

Απο τις 6 παρα παντως σερνεται.Παιζει μεταξυ 250-350kb/s στο down.Εδω και κανενα 10 λεπτο επαιξε για λιγο καρφωμενο στα 600 λες και ειχε κοφτη και τωρα παλι απο 200 μεχρι 400.

Ενταξει πιστευω οτι μπουκωνει που και που και οσο θα ενεργοποιουμαστε και αλλοι θα πρεπει να γινει κατι απο πλευρα ΝετΟνε.

Τα τηλεφωνα τα δοκιμασα και τα 2.Μεχρι στιγμης καλουν ανετα.Θα δοκιμασω αργοτερα να με παρουν και στα 2.

Παντως το ρουτερ τους τρωει πολλη ρευμα.Το εβαλα πανω στο ups και σε σχεση με το 9105 και χωρις να αλλαξω κατι αλλο εχω χασει 5-7 λεπτα αυτονομια.Με το 9105 και το pc ανοικτο με crt οθονη ειχα καταναλωση 168 watt.Τωρα με το ρουτερ της ΝετΟνε ειναι στα 210 και παιζει απο 180 μεχρι 220.

----------


## nxenos

Τι το θελα και το μελετησα...η χαρα μου δεν κρατησε για πολυ...
ξαναπεσαμε παλι στα 5.118.....δεν βαριεσαι...βαρεθηκα να κοιταω συνεχεια τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ!

----------


## nxenos

χα!Οχι θα σας αφηνα ετσι!Επανηλθε παλι!Μετα απο μια πτωση τασης ρευματος και ενα restart(λογω τασης),επανηλθε στα προβλεπομενα...
Σας δειχνω τα στατιστικα απλα και μονο για να μου πειτε αν απο δω και περα(υπο κανονικες συνθηκες και χωρις διακοπες ρευματος)θα μπορουσα να εχω αποσυνδεσεις...

ευχαριστω..




	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:21:30
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	1,87 / 4,29
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 32,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 7,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	250 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	3.116 / 1.744
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	3.332 / 890



Και ενα τεστακι....


http://www.numion.com/YourSpeed3/Sho...?ID=57,879,088

----------


## Sebu

Οπως προανεφερα εδω και 30-40 λεπτα παιζει ειτε σταθερα στα 400kb/s σε μια ευθεια γραμμη ειτε στα 600.Και στις 2 περιπτωσεις ειναι απολυτες ευθειες λες και "καποιος" βαζει κοφτη σε αυτη την ταχυτητα.

Να θυμισω οτι περι τις 2-3 οταν και ενεργοποιηθηκα κατεβαζα σταθερα 1-1,1 ειτε με ενα ειτε με πολλα αρχεια.

Αυτη τη στιγμη με 2 αρχεια απο Πολυτεχνειο, το ενα της Apple του yuk και το SP2 απο τη Microsoft ειμαι κολλημενος στα 600.Παει να κανει ενα peak στο 1,2 και ξαναπεφτει στα 600.Οποτε μαλλον τις ωρες αιχμης shap-αρουν λιγο το δικτυο για να κραταει.

Edit: 19.57 Αυτη τη στιγμη καλα κρατει 950-1,1mb το δευτερολεπτο.

Συμπερασμα μεχρι στιγμης,μαλλον τις ωρες αιχμης καπου μεταξυ 15.00 και 19.30 ριχνουν λιγο στροφες σε ολους γιατι καπου μπουκωνει το δικτυο.Τηλεφωνια προς το παρον ολα οκ.Απο ατομα που δεν το εχω πει,δεν μου παραπονεθηκαν για την ποιοτητα της επικοινωνιας μας σε 2 διαφορετικες κλησεις (ειχα ενεργοποιησει την αποκρυψη).

----------


## yuk

Aυτή τη στιγμή από Apple, ~1030 σταθερά.
Προτείνω όσοι μπορούμε, να δούμε το downloading και αύριο στο διάστημα 15:00-19:00.  :Whistle:

----------


## mich83

nxenos τα στατιστικά σου είναι ΟΚ

----------


## nxenos

> nxenos τα στατιστικά σου είναι ΟΚ



Ευχαριστω!!ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!Τωρα νομιζω μπορω να φωναξω.....Μαλλον το προβλημα ξεπεραστηκε..ΕΥΧΟΜΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΔΩ ΑΠΟΣΥΝΧΡΟΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΜΕΛΛΟΝ!
Αυτο το αναθεματισμενο το ρουτερ στα στατιστικα απο την μερα που εχω ενεργοποιηθει
"1 day uptime"δεν εχω δει ποτε!Μεχρι 8ωρο εχει μετρησει! :Sorry:

----------


## Sebu

> Aυτή τη στιγμή από Apple, ~1030 σταθερά.
> Προτείνω όσοι μπορούμε, να δούμε το downloading και αύριο στο διάστημα 15:00-19:00.


Μεσα.Ας το παρατηρησουμε μερικες μερες να δουμε.Παρατηρηστε αν μεταξυ 15.00 με 19.30 το download θα παιζει σταθερα ειτε στα 400 ειτε στα 600.Τουλαχιστον εμενα ετσι συμπεριφεροτανε επι 4 ωρες.Ευθειες γραμμες σαν σκαλοπατια,μια το 600αρι μια το 400αρι και ξανα 600 και ξανα 400.Το διαστημα απο αλλαγη σε αλλαγη ηταν αρκετα λεπτα.

Κατι αλλο που ειδα τωρα στο log του ρουτερ.

Ανα καποια λεπτα εμφανιζει τα ακολουθα μηνυματα:


Jun 27 20:03:59 VOIP: Send 200 OK 
Jun 27 20:03:59 VOIP: Recv NOTIFY 
Jun 27 20:03:59 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Jun 27 20:03:59 VOIP: Send SUBSCRIBE 
Jun 27 20:03:58 VOIP: Send 200 OK 
Jun 27 20:03:58 VOIP: Recv NOTIFY 
Jun 27 20:03:58 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Jun 27 20:03:58 VOIP: Send SUBSCRIBE 
Jun 27 20:03:21 VOIP: Send 200 OK 
Jun 27 20:03:21 VOIP: Recv NOTIFY 
Jun 27 20:03:20 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Jun 27 20:03:20 VOIP: Send SUBSCRIBE 
Jun 27 20:03:20 VOIP: Send 200 OK 
Jun 27 20:03:20 VOIP: Recv NOTIFY 
Jun 27 20:03:20 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Jun 27 20:03:20 VOIP: Send SUBSCRIBE 
Jun 27 19:56:36 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Jun 27 19:56:35 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Jun 27 19:56:35 VOIP: Send REGISTER 
Jun 27 19:56:35 VOIP: Send REGISTER
Jun 27 19:55:20 VOIP: Send 200 OK 
Jun 27 19:55:20 VOIP: Recv NOTIFY 
Jun 27 19:55:20 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Jun 27 19:55:19 VOIP: Send SUBSCRIBE 
Jun 27 19:55:19 VOIP: Send 200 OK 
Jun 27 19:55:19 VOIP: Recv NOTIFY 
Jun 27 19:55:19 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Jun 27 19:55:19 VOIP: Send SUBSCRIBE 
Jun 27 19:54:42 VOIP: Send 200 OK 
Jun 27 19:54:42 VOIP: Recv NOTIFY 
Jun 27 19:54:41 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Jun 27 19:54:41 VOIP: Send SUBSCRIBE 
Jun 27 19:54:41 VOIP: Send 200 OK 
Jun 27 19:54:41 VOIP: Recv NOTIFY 
Jun 27 19:54:41 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Jun 27 19:54:41 VOIP: Send SUBSCRIBE 


Ειναι φυσιολογικα αυτα τα events δεδομενου οτι καθ'ολη αυτη τη διαρκεια εγω δεν χρησιμοποιουσα καμια απο τις 2 γραμμες???Για την ακριβεια πανε πανω απο 2 ωρες απο το τελευταιο τηλεφωνημα.Και μου τα βγαζει απο τη στιγμη που πηρε για πρωτη φορα ip.

Επισης κατα τη διαρκεια τηλεφωνικης κλησης διαπιστωσα οτι το upload παιζει απο 6-12kb/s και λιγο πιο πανω ειναι το download.Απλα εκρινα σκοπιμο να το μοιραστω μαζι σας.

----------


## agmarios

> Προτείνω όσοι μπορούμε, να δούμε το downloading και αύριο στο διάστημα 15:00-19:00.


Άμα μαζευτείτε πολλοί και κάνετε download τι ταχύτητα περιμένετε να πετύχετε?

----------


## Sebu

> Άμα μαζευτείτε πολλοί και κάνετε download τι ταχύτητα περιμένετε να πετύχετε?


Και τωρα που δεν το κανουμε ταυτοχρονα ειδαμε τα αποτελεσματα.Απλα να δουμε αν συμβαινει μονο τις συγκεκριμενες ωρες οποτε μαλλον ειναι ωρες αιχμης για το δικτυο τους.

Επισης αμα φτιαχνανε και αυτο το MyNetOne θα ηταν σουπερ.Δεν πιστευω να το αφησουν μονιμα υπο κατασκευη.

----------


## tzampaman

> Τι το θελα και το μελετησα...η χαρα μου δεν κρατησε για πολυ...
> ξαναπεσαμε παλι στα 5.118.....δεν βαριεσαι...βαρεθηκα να κοιταω συνεχεια τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ!


Είμαι ενεργοποιημένος εδώ και μία βδομάδα και παραπάνω από 5118 δεν έχω δει..   :Sad:

----------


## yuk

@Sebu:
Νορμάλ είναι τα logs. Kαι σε 'μένα έτσι είναι.
Ένας τεχνικός μου είχε πει ότι αν μιλάω ταυτόχρονα και στα 2 νούμερα κάνοντας έναν συνεχή ήχο (για να διακινούνται συνέχεια πακέτα) το bandwidth που χρειάζεται η τηλεφωνία είναι 92KB/s.

----------


## akaloith

92 KByte ή Kbit ?
Γιατι αν ειναι KByte μιλαμε για 736Kbit/sec. Παει φαγαμε το Mbit upload

----------


## Sebu

> @Sebu:
> Νορμάλ είναι τα logs. Kαι σε 'μένα έτσι είναι.
> Ένας τεχνικός μου είχε πει ότι αν μιλάω ταυτόχρονα και στα 2 νούμερα κάνοντας έναν συνεχή ήχο (για να διακινούνται συνέχεια πακέτα) το bandwidth που χρειάζεται η τηλεφωνία είναι 92KB/s.


 :Laughing:  Ναι μαλλον εννοεις 92kbps γιατι διαφορετικα παπαλα.Αμα θελει παντως μολις 12kb/s και για τις 2 γραμμες καλα ειναι.

Σημειωση: Ειναι παλι η ωρα της 600αρουκας.Αυτη τη στιγμη ολα τα downloads ειναι κολλημενα σε μια ευθεια γραμμη των 600kb/s.Υπενθυμιζω οτι περι τις 20.00 ειχαμε ξαναπιασει σταθερα τα 1-1,1mb/s.Τεσπα μαλλον ετσι θα κινουμαστε με διακυμανσεις.

----------


## yuk

Ναι 92Kbit/sec εννοώ. (Ο δαίμων του πληκτρολογίου...)  :Embarassed: 

Γύρω στο 1000αρικακι κατεβάζω ακόμα...

----------


## akaloith

21:05 27/06 εκανε αδικαιολογητο restart το ρουτερ. Κανεις αλλος?

----------


## yuk

Είχε πρόβλημα η τάση του ρεύματος.  :Wink:

----------


## akaloith

χωρις να κλεισει οτιδηποτε αλλο? μονο το ρουτερ εκλεισε

----------


## yuk

Σε εμένα έκλεισε μόνο ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## aitos

Καλησπέρα στους παλίούς  :Smile:    ένας νέος ακόμη στους ....νετουανοφόρους  :Smile:  

 παραθέτω τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου , και παρακαλώ όποιος επιθυμεί να μου πεί .....την μοίρα και το ριζικό μου σε τούτου του νετουνανιό ντουνιά   :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

  κατά τα άλλα η γραμμή έχει δείξει καλή συμπεριφορά ( αν ήθελε ας έκανε αλλιώς  :Wink:  , το ώφονο της νετονε καταπληκτικό .....η μεταφορά του  οτε  έχει προβήματάκια ( συναισθηματικά προφανώς .....τόοοοοοσα χρονια οτε είναι αυτά , δεν είνα εύκολος ο χωρισμός   :Smile:   :Smile:  


Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 10:44:13 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 2,91 / 11,35 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 16,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,5 / 14,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 25,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 1.900 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 122 / 1.738 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 244 / 868

----------


## yuk

Kαλορίζική aitos! Kαιρός ήταν!  :One thumb up: 
Μια χαρά είναι η γραμμή σου.  :Cool:  Όλα καλά;

----------


## mich83

Άψογος είσαι. Καλορίζικη

----------


## aitos

yuκ    ....  mich83   καλησπέρα πιαδιά  :Smile:   ευχαριστώ για τα ευχάριστα λόγια  :Smile:   ότι καλύτερο και για σας και όλους φυσικά   :Smile:  :Smile:  


 όλα καλλά φίλε yuk ( μην τα ματιάσουμε κιόλας  :Smile:  

 πιάνει 10 άρια downloads ( αυτό με ενδιέφερε άλλωστε προς το παρόν )

  πάντως πιστεύω είναι καλή η  ομάδα  εδώ και άν τους ζαλίζουμε όλλοι μαζί για το δικό μας και δικό τους καλό άλλωστε ....θα παραμείνει καλή κατάσταση και πιθανόν να βελτιωθεί κιόλας  :One thumb up:

----------


## tolism30

aitos αν σου χτυπήσω τον τοίχο θα με ακούσεις; Γιατί τα τα στατιστικά μας είναι παραπλήσια. Για του λόγου το αληθές......

Uptime:	0 days, 0:52:02
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	15,61 / 298,50
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 15,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	4,0 / 10,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 23,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	560 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	37.888 / 14
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	54.054 / 6

Καλορίζικη και η δικία σου

----------


## mich83

Zηλεύω γαμώτο.. Θα δω άραγε κι εγώ τέτοια στατιστικά μια μέρα;  :Razz:

----------


## tolism30

> Zηλεύω γαμώτο.. Θα δω άραγε κι εγώ τέτοια στατιστικά μια μέρα;


Θα δείς φίλε mich. Και σου το εύχομαι ειλικρινά.
Εντωμεταξύ την φοβόμουνα πολύ την γραμμή (πρό της ενεργοποίησης) γιατί η πολυκατοικία είναι παλία (του 67) αλλά τελικά αποδείχθηκα τυχερός. Εντωμεταξύ όταν είχαν έρθει τα παιδιά τα έσκισα γιατί είχε κοπεί το κοινόχρηστο ρεύμα και μένω στον 5ο όροφο.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ στους τεχνικούς της NetOne.

----------


## yuk

Ωραία, καλά πάμε! mich, υπομονή.  :Wink: 

Oι κανούριοι, μπορείτε να κάνετε disconnect και connect για να δούμε αν αλλάζει η IP σας; Μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να μείνει κλειστός ο ρούτερ 10' για να αλλάξει(!), αλλά δεν αλλάζει τελικά με τίποτα...  :Thinking:

----------


## tzampaman

> Zηλεύω γαμώτο.. Θα δω άραγε κι εγώ τέτοια στατιστικά μια μέρα;



Κλαψ  :Crying:  ..σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε μου.

----------


## mich83

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά! 






> Μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να μείνει κλειστός ο ρούτερ 10' για να αλλάξει(!), αλλά δεν αλλάζει τελικά με τίποτα...



Ωχ.. δε θέλω τέτοια! Ακόμα και 10' λεπτά να θέλει για να αλλάξει είναι άσχημο. Πόσο μάλλον να μην αλλάζει..

----------


## tolism30

> Ωραία, καλά πάμε! mich, υπομονή. 
> 
> Oι κανούριοι, μπορείτε να κάνετε disconnect και connect για να δούμε αν αλλάζει η IP σας; Μου είπαν ότι πρέπει να μείνει κλειστός ο ρούτερ 10' για να αλλάξει(!), αλλά δεν αλλάζει τελικά με τίποτα...


Λοιπόν είμαι 22 ημέρες ενεργοποιημένος και η IP μου δεν έχει αλλάξει.

----------


## yuk

> Λοιπόν είμαι 22 ημέρες ενεργοποιημένος και η IP μου δεν έχει αλλάξει.


Γιατί το ήξερα;  :Evil:

----------


## mich83

Και προφανώς όλο και μερικά restart θα είχες ε; Ήταν το ρούτερ σου κλειστό για κάποιο αξιοσημείωτο χρονικό διάστημα;

----------


## tolism30

> Γιατί το ήξερα;


Φυσικά και δέν το ήξερες, και σε ότι αφορά το ερώτημα του mich, το router δεν το είχα κλείσει για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα και τα Restarts Που έγιναν ήταν όλα ηθελημένα. Εξαιρείται το τελευταίο πρίν από 3 ώρες λόγο διακοπής ρεύματος.

----------


## yuk

E; Κάτσε, το χάσαμε.  :Razz:  Με το "γιατί το ήξερα;" εννοούσα ότι υποπτευόμουνα ότι υπάρχει θέμα με τις ΙΡ γενικά, όχι δικό σου. 
Τελικά ο ρούτερ έμεινε κάποια στιγμή για 10' κλειστός, ώστε να δούμε αν πήρες άλλη ΙΡ;

----------


## tolism30

> E; Κάτσε, το χάσαμε.  Με το "γιατί το ήξερα;" εννοούσα ότι υποπτευόμουνα ότι υπάρχει θέμα με τις ΙΡ γενικά, όχι δικό σου. 
> Τελικά ο ρούτερ έμεινε κάποια στιγμή για 10' κλειστός, ώστε να δούμε αν πήρες άλλη ΙΡ;


Λυπάμαι αλλά δέν έμεινε  :Sorry:

----------


## aitos

> aitos αν σου χτυπήσω τον τοίχο θα με ακούσεις; Γιατί τα τα στατιστικά μας είναι παραπλήσια. Για του λόγου το αληθές......
> 
> Καλορίζικη και η δικία σου


naaaiiiiiii.....μου φαίνεται συγχρονίζω από το δικό σου ρούτερ  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  

 ....και εγώ νόμιζα πως ενεργοποιήθηκα  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  



   ( μήν κλείσεις το ασύρματο φίλε τολη ....να νοιώθω lλίγο ακόμη ενεργός  :Smile:   :Smile: 


  επίσης ότι καλύτερο . :One thumb up: .....φτού φτού μην τις ματιάσουμε γιατί δεν ξέρω ξεματιάστρα που να .....συγχρονίζεται στα 10 mbps  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## pajoee

Καλημέρα σε όλους,
Τα πράγματα σήμερα είναι λίγο καλύτερα από πλευράς στατιστικών. Δεν ξέρω αν έκανε κάτι η NetOne ή o OTE πάντως συγχρονίζει λίγο ψηλότερα....

Uptime: 0 days, 0:42:10 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 251 / 4.187 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 6,73 / 17,16 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 52,5 / 39,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 6,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 540 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 31.708 / 8 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 33.730 / 4 

Από λάθη πάντως δεν πάμε και πολύ καλά.
Ακόμα περιμένω τηλέφωνο από τους τεχνικούς της Netone για να έρθουν να ελένξουν την γραμμή στον κατανεμητή.

----------


## mich83

Εμένα πάλι σήμερα το upload μου συγχρονίζει περίπου στα 600 KBPS. Eπισημαίνω ότι μέχρι τώρα το upload ήταν πάντα στα 1023 απροβλημάτιστα..

----------


## nxenos

> Εμένα πάλι σήμερα το upload μου συγχρονίζει περίπου στα 600 KBPS. Eπισημαίνω ότι μέχρι τώρα το upload ήταν πάντα στα 1023 απροβλημάτιστα..


Αααα,δεν μ'αρεσουν αυτα!Λετε να παω παλι σπιτι και να δω τιποτα κουλα??Μηπως τελικα η ολη ταλαιπορια που υπεστη τοσο καιρο δεν ειχε να κανει με το δικο μου ακρο η το υποτιθεμενο "βραχυκυκωμα"??Πολλα περιεργα δειγματα βλεπω απο πολλους τωρα τελευταια!

----------


## mich83

Επίσης έχουν αρχίσει να βαράνε 5λεπτα και 10λεπτα αναμονής στο helpdesk..

----------


## A_gamer

> Επίσης έχουν αρχίσει να βαράνε 5λεπτα και 10λεπτα αναμονής στο helpdesk..


 :Scared:   :Scared:  Ωχωχώχ... :Sorry:

----------


## pantakos

Λοιπόν, ακούστε τι γίνεται.
Έχουνε κάποιο πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία και προσπαθούνε να το φτιάξουνε απο εχτές. Κυριώς τις εισερχόμενες στα υπεραστικά σε αριθμούς φορητότητας. Αυτό επηρεάζει εν μέρη και το ιντερνετ σε μερικούς. Επίσης, και τα δικά τους νούμερα είναι down πάλι σε μερικούς πελάτες. Υπομονή  :Smile:  Τουλάχιστον ενημερώνουνε το τί συμβαίνει, και παραδέχονται και *μπράβο* τους ότι ακόμα έχουνε "παιδικές ασθένειες". Υπομονή και όλα θα πάνε καλά!  :One thumb up: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## nxenos

Μακαρι μακαρι!Ευγε!

----------


## pajoee

> Εμένα πάλι σήμερα το upload μου συγχρονίζει περίπου στα 600 KBPS. Eπισημαίνω ότι μέχρι τώρα το upload ήταν πάντα στα 1023 απροβλημάτιστα..


Μάλλον πήρα λίγο από το δικό σου.... :Razz:

----------


## yuk

Εμπνευσμένος από τον pajoee που με το καλημέρα έκανε ένα reset στον ρούτερ του, απόφάσισα να κάνω κι εγώ ένα και τότε παρατήρησα το εξής κουφό:
Το μηχανάκι, παρόλο που είχα Internet, δεν βρήκε τον time server με αποτέλεσμα οι ώρες στα logs να είναι κουκουρούκου:

Mε άλλο ένα reset, έφτιαξε:


Το αναφέρω γιατί καλό θα ήταν μετά από resetάκι να τσεκάρετε την ώρα για να έχετε σωστά δεδομένα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Koumooo

> Επειδή παρατηρώ ότι παρόμοια φαινόμενα (καθυστέρηση στην εξυπηρέτηση) παρουσιάζονται ή παρουσιάστηκαν σε όλους τους εναλλακτικούς πιστεύω ότι οφείλονται στην υποτίμηση της ανταπόκρισης των πελατών. Δεν υπολογίζουν δηλαδή σωστά τον όγκο των πελατών που θα υποδεχτούν. Παιδικές ασθένειες που έχουν ή θα περάσουν όλοι ανεξαιρέτως οι ISP και φυσικά όπως είναι φυσικό την πληρώνουν οι early adopters.



και φυσικα οι ευθηνες μας των πελταων ειναι εμγάλες γιατι δεν διεκδικουμε τα δικια μας σωστά.

Αν όλοι μας κυνηγαγαμε το θεμα και καναμε τις απαραιτες καταγγελίες στα κατάλληλα οργανα και τους τσακιζαν στα προστιμα θα ηταν προτιμότερο για αυτους να εχουν όσο προσωπικο χρειάζονται παρά ν ακαθοντια και να τρώνε τα προστιμα βροχή...

αυτά

----------


## Sebu

Σημερα ειχα και τον 1ο αποσυχρονισμο.Δεν εκλεισε 24ωρο up.Δεν ξερω ποση ωρα εμεινε εκτος γιατι ετρωγα, αλλα παντως οχι πανω απο 30 λεπτα.Οταν γυρισα ειχε συγχρονισει μεν αλλα δεν επαιρνε ip,για την ακριβεια το λαμπακι του ιντερνετ μαυρο,σβηστο ουτε κοκκινο,ουτε πρασινο.

Κοιταζοντας τα στατιστικα ειχε συγχρονισει στα 972/10239 αλλα το SNR ηταν 1/6 αντιστοιχα και δεν εμπαινε δικτυο.Με ενα ρεσταρτ επανηλθε στα 858/10239 αλλα το SNR εχει αρκετες διακυμανσεις.

Ταχυτητες προ 15 λεπτων 1-1,1 σταθερα με τα λινκς που μου εδωσε χτες ο yuk.

----------


## yuk

Aς ελπίσουμε να ήταν κάτι τυχαίο και να μη φταίει το SNR σου.  :Sad:  Αν και δεν το νομίζω αφού δε σε πέταξε μετά από τόσες ώρες και κατεβάζεις και νορμάλ.  :Wink: 

Μια μικρή αστάθεια παρατηρώ αυτή την ώρα. 650-950 παίζει όμως συνέχεια...  :Thinking:

----------


## Avvocato

> Aς ελπίσουμε να ήταν κάτι τυχαίο και να μη φταίει το SNR σου.  Αν και δεν το νομίζω αφού δε σε πέταξε μετά από τόσες ώρες και κατεβάζεις και νορμάλ. 
> 
> Μια μικρή αστάθεια παρατηρώ αυτή την ώρα. 650-950 παίζει όμως συνέχεια...


αυτη την ασταθεια την ειδα κι εγω μολις πριν λιγο.

Κατεβαζα απο rapidshare και ενω παντα πιανει 1060 σταθερα τωρα επεζε απο 860 εως 500. Αυτο φυσικα με προβληματισε ιδιαιτερα και σκεφτομαι να τους παρω ενα τηλεφωνο προς ενημερωση, διοτι δεν ειναι μονο το γεγονος οτι δεν ανεβαζε ταχυτητα, αλλα και το γεγονος πως η γραμμη "μπουκονε". Δηλαδη ακομη κι οταν επιανε 600 κατεβασμα, θα επρεπε να εχει αερα 400κ για σερφαρισμα. Ομως αδυνατουσε ακομη και μια σελιδα να φορτωσει, αν δεν σταματουσα το κατεβασμα. Αυτο εν ολιγις σημαινει πως δεν φταιει ο σερβερ απο οπου κατεβαζα, αλλα καθαρα το ευρως της γραμμης μου.

Να επισημανω επισης οτι η γραμμη ειναι κανονικα χρονισμενη στα 10239/1024 οπως παντα χωρις καμια αποσυνδεση.

----------


## nxenos

> αυτη την ασταθεια την ειδα κι εγω μολις πριν λιγο.
> 
> Κατεβαζα απο rapidshare και ενω παντα πιανει 1060 σταθερα τωρα επεζε απο 860 εως 500. Αυτο φυσικα με προβληματισε ιδιαιτερα και σκεφτομαι να τους παρω ενα τηλεφωνο προς ενημερωση, διοτι δεν ειναι μονο το γεγονος οτι δεν ανεβαζε ταχυτητα, αλλα και το γεγονος πως η γραμμη "μπουκονε". Δηλαδη ακομη κι οταν επιανε 600 κατεβασμα, θα επρεπε να εχει αερα 400κ για σερφαρισμα. Ομως αδυνατουσε ακομη και μια σελιδα να φορτωσει, αν δεν σταματουσα το κατεβασμα. Αυτο εν ολιγις σημαινει πως δεν φταιει ο σερβερ απο οπου κατεβαζα, αλλα καθαρα το ευρως της γραμμης μου.
> 
> Να επισημανω επισης οτι η γραμμη ειναι κανονικα χρονισμενη στα 10239/1024 οπως παντα χωρις καμια αποσυνδεση.


Συμφωνω και γω με τους προλαλησαντες.Αν και εχει φτιαξει σε επιπεδο συνχρονισμου,κλειδωνει δηλ κανονικα στα 10239/1023,εχω παρατηρησει ολα τα παραπανω.Μικρους αποσυνχρονισμους,ψιλομπουκωμα στο κατεβασμα οχι παντα ομως,και στον αποσυνχρονισμο,αν και αυτος διαρκει λιγα δευτερα,ξανακλειδωνει σωστα....
Και μενα παντως δεν εχει μεινει 24ωρο uptime ο ρουτερ...

----------


## Avvocato

τωρα μαλιστα εβαλα να κατεβασει κατι ενδεικτικα και δεν παει πανω απο 500κ σε συνολο 5 ταυτοχρονων ληψεων αρχειων, με χρηση flashget απο rapidshare.

Σιγουρα εχουν καποιο προβλημα ......  :Sad:

----------


## yuk

Eγώ κατεβάζω φουλ, αλλά το τηλέφωνο με έχει τρελάνει στα sorry και sorry...  :Rant:

----------


## akaloith

ε ρε παιδια χαλαρωστε. καμια φωτια θα ειναι  :Wink: 
τοσα χρονια ειχαμε οτε τωρα πιασανε φωτια και ακουμε "sorry ..."

----------


## akaloith

φυσικα μας παιρουν απο υπεραστικα οτε και δε μας βρισκουν ανεξαρτητως φωτιας
Αυτο οχι μονο σημερα αλλα γενικα  :Wink: 
Θα ναι καποιο φιλτρο προς τον "απαρχαιωμενο" ΟΤΕ
Ηθελα να ξερα αν η πολυδοκιμασμενη τηλεφωνια της Netone δουλευε το ιδιο αξιοπιστα και στις επιχειρησεις τα τελευταια 7 χρονια. Γιατι οποτε μας συμφερει δηλωνουμε εταιρια 7 χρονων και οποτε δε μας συμφερει δηλωνουμε εταιρια λιγων μηνων με παιδικες ασθενιες.

οριστε και η νεα μου υπογραφη

----------


## yuk

Γερά παιδιά, γιατί δεν βλέπω να την πολυπαλεύουμε... Από τη μια η φωτιά, από την άλλη η ζέστη, από την παράλλη οι παιδικοενήλικες ασθένειες...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## akaloith

το κερασακι
19:31 restart το ρουτερ

ξεχασαμε τη ΔΕΗ
οποτε φταιει ο ΟΤΕ με τις φωτιες του
φταιει η ΔΕΗ με τις διακοπες της
η ΕΥΔΑΠ προς το παρον τη γλιτωσε.

Μονο καμια πλημυρα δεν εχει γινει. Αλλα που θα παει, θα γινει και αυτο

----------


## sierra

28/06/2007 20:06:12
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 865.65Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 8.30Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Παντως εγω παω καλα. :Worthy:

----------


## dimitris233

χρειαστηκε περίπου 70 σελίδες για να γίνει και αυτό το thread παρόμοιο με των αλλωνόνε :Razz: 
ελπίζω να είναι κάτι παροδικό γιατί περιμένω να έρθει η νετονε και στην ηλιούπολη να μπω και γω στο κλαμπ :Wink: 
Παρεπιπτόντως,με την ηλιούπολη,βρωμάει η υπόθεση.. :Thinking:  να έχει αδεια η νετονε εδώ και 3 μήνες από κράτος,εεττ και δήμο και τώρα ξαφνικά ο δήμος να μην της δίνει δίνει άδεια ηλεκτροδότησης...κάποιος "άλλος" πρέπει να έχει χεράκι μέσα στο δήμο.. :Whistle:

----------


## yuk

Σχετικά με το πρόβλημα με τις IPs που δεν αλλάζουν:
Κάθε περιοχή έχει κάποιες συγκεκριμένες IPs που τις μοιράζονται οι χρήστες. Κλείνεις τον ρούτερ ή αποσυνδέεσαι και παίζεις Λόττο. 
1) Αν συνδεθεί κάποιος πριν από σένα, μπορεί να πάρει τη δικιά σου IP και εσύ καινούρια. 
2) Αν αποσυνδεθεί κάποιος όσο είσαι και εσύ αποσυνδεδεμένος, μπορεί να πάρεις τη δικιά του. 
3) Αν δεν συνδεθεί ούτε αποσυνδεθεί κάποιος πρις συνδεθείς εσύ, ξαναπαίρνεις αυτή που είχες. 
4) Kαι βέβαια αφού οι IPs μοιράζονται "τυχαία", δεν αποκλείεται ότι και να γίνει, να ξαναπάρεις τη παλιά σου ΙΡ.
 :Vava:   :Drunk:

----------


## Sebu

Παντως αυτη τη στιγμη απο 4 πηγες,4 αρχεια (Apple,MS,Ntua,4net) ταυτοχρονα παιζει απο 700kb/s-1,1mb/s.Γενικα προσπαθει αλλα δεν ειναι απολυτα σταθερο.

----------


## sdikr

> χρειαστηκε περίπου 70 σελίδες για να γίνει και αυτό το thread παρόμοιο με των αλλωνόνε
> ελπίζω να είναι κάτι παροδικό γιατί περιμένω να έρθει η νετονε και στην ηλιούπολη να μπω και γω στο κλαμπ
> Παρεπιπτόντως,με την ηλιούπολη,βρωμάει η υπόθεση.. να έχει αδεια η νετονε εδώ και 3 μήνες από κράτος,εεττ και δήμο και τώρα ξαφνικά ο δήμος να μην της δίνει δίνει άδεια ηλεκτροδότησης...κάποιος "άλλος" πρέπει να έχει χεράκι μέσα στο δήμο..


Μιλάμε για διακοπή ΔΕΗ,   :Wink: 
όχι καμία σχεση με τους αλλους,  οι άλλοι τα έχουν και χωρίς διακοπές

----------


## aitos

καλησπέρες  :Smile: 

   998+58  = 1056 kbps σύνολο μου δείχνει και εμένα τώρα ( τέσσερις - πέντε φορές που το μετράω το ίδιο περίπου βγάζει )  σταθερά από καλούς σέρβερ όμως . 

  oups ....ξέχασα το upload  αλλά και αυτό καλό είναι μάλον γύρω στα 85 - 95 το βλέπω ( όποτε το θυμάμαι  )

  έκανε μία αποσύνδεση κατά τις 7 απόγευμα , ίσως λόγω ζέστης 

  νομίζω ότι η γραμμή έχει καλή απόδοση και δυνατότητες , εκτός και αν μπώ σε αδύναμους σέρβερ , οπότε δεν είναι θέμα γραμμής . 

  ξέρει κάποιος να μου προτείνει ένα ασύρματο , που να είναι ευχαρσιτημένος από την μεταφορά του οτε ? μήπως μία συσκευή ειδικά για voip θα έχει καλύτερη απόδοση ?  :Smile:

----------


## yuk

750 σταθερά.  :Thinking: 

aitos, με τη συντριπτική πλειοψηφία των τηλεφώνων δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα. Βασικά, μετά από ένα πανάκριβο Bosch που άντεξε 3 μήνες και ένα Samsung που δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα στην ADSL όταν πρωτοέβαλα, έχω καταλήξει στα Siemens, χρόνια τώρα χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Έχω ένα Α240 και ένα Α340. Φτηνά και πολύ καλά.

----------


## Sebu

Ναι και εγω ψαχνω 2 τα οποια ομως να ειναι dual.Δηλαδη να δινουν 2 σταθμους βασης ετσι ωστε να μπορω να μοιρασω ασυρματα και τις 2 γραμμες σε ολο το σπιτι χωρις να τραβαω καλωδια.

Κατι σαν και αυτο.

http://www.plaisio.gr/product.aspx?c...product=901466

Δεν ξερω αν εχετε να προτεινετε κατι παραπλησιο φτηνοτερο και αξιοπιστο.

Παντως οπως ειπε ο yuk, τωρα εχω στη μια γραμμη ενα παλιο Siemens C100 και με καλυπτει απολυτα.Το μονο κακο με τα Siemens αυτου του επιπεδου τιμης ειναι οτι δεν εχουν φωτιζομενα πληκτρα και πολλες φορες στα σκοτεινα ή σε χαμηλο φωτισμο ειναι προβλημα να τηλεφωνησεις.Το C100 μαλιστα δεν εχει ουτε φωτιζομενη οθονη οποτε θες αναπτηρα στα σκοτεινα για να δεις την αναγνωριση.

Απο ταχυτητες αυτη τη στιγμη απο τις ιδιες 4 πηγες μεταξυ 850 και 1000 αλλα κανει και κατι στιγμιαια τσακ προς το 600.Γενικα κοντα στο οριο αλλα οχι καρφωμενη στο 1-1,1 οπως χθες τετοια ωρα.Παντως οσοι μιλησαν για ζεστη,φωτιες,ΔΕΗ εχουν δικιο.Η Ελλαδα δοκιμαζεται και σιγουρα αυτο επηρεαζει και τις επικοινωνιες.

----------


## aitos

ευχαριστώ yuk  :Smile:  έχω ήδη και εγώ ένα siemens Α160  στη νετονια , και θέλω να αλλάξω το παλιό που έχω στην γραμμή του οτε  :Smile:  

 ( το Α160 δεν το θέλει η μητέρα μου γιατί ""την μυρμιγκιάζει η ακτινοβολία ""  :Smile:  :Smile:  ....ξέρεις οι μανάδες πόσο αγαπάνε κάτι καινούργιο  :Wink: 

  η δική μου γραμμή δείχνει σταθερή ... :Thinking:  ή ειναι η τύχη του καινούργιου  ή το κάνει επίτηδες η νετονια γιατί τους ζάλιζα 4 - 5 φορές την ημέρα ...και δεν με αντέχουν άλλο  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Sebu

Ξερει κανεις πως κλεινουμε το SSID στο wifi του ρουτερ???Μετα θα το βλεπει καποιος "δικος" μας για να συνδεθει???

Αρκει απλα να διαγραψουμε το SSID name ή υπαρχει και αλλη επιλογη???

----------


## yuk

Ξετσέκαρε το "Broadcast Network Name".

Εdit:



> Παντως οσοι μιλησαν για ζεστη,φωτιες,ΔΕΗ εχουν δικιο.Η Ελλαδα δοκιμαζεται και σιγουρα αυτο επηρεαζει και τις επικοινωνιες.


Δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς έφταιγε, αλλά η Νet One μου είπε σήμερα το απόγευμα ότι είχαν πρόβλημα σε 3 κόμβους. Ψυχικό, Χαλάνδρι και σε κάποιον στα νότια προάστια. Μάλλον γι' αυτό είχα και πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο.

----------


## Sebu

> Ξετσέκαρε το "Broadcast Network Name".


Thanks yuk

Ισως Νοτια να εννουσε εμας που με πεταξε το μεσημερι κατα τις 15.00

Εκτος και αν ειχαν πουθενα αλλου κανενα πιο σοβαρο προβλημα.

Παντως τωρα εχουμε επανελθει στο 1-1,1  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yuk

Ποιός το περίμενε ότι στην Ελλάδα θα έχουμε τόσο γρήγορες συνδέσεις που θα παραπονιόμασταν για αργούς servers...  :Razz:  (Να δούμε πως θα πάει και η Forthnet, να πέρνουμε σειρά και εμείς...  :Whistle:  )

----------


## mich83

http://www.netone.gr/Support_Guides.html


Εδώ διάφορα guides για το speedtouch

----------


## Sebu

Παντως σημερα εχει μεγαλη ασταθεια και με τρομαζει.

Εχθες 1η μερα το SNR του up επαιζε απο 7-11 αλλα το down ηταν σταθερα πανω απο 14.

Σημερα ενω το up παιζει κοντα στο 9 (αλλα ποτε διψηφιο) το down εχει σκαλωσει εδω και καποιες ωρες στο 10-10,5 και κανει κατι αποτομα μεχρι το 6,5 δλδ ενα κλικ πριν χασει τη συνδεση και μετα ανεβαινει στο 10.Καθεται εκει.Υστερα απο λιγο 7-6,5-6 και παλι 10.

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τη διακυμανση ειναι αυτη στα επιπεδα θορυβου της γραμμης.Και υποτιθεται οτι στο down χρησιμοποιω το 54% των δυνατοτητων της γραμμης.Αν το SNR του down συμπεριφερεται ετσι στα 10mbit, στα 18mbit που ειναι το μεγιστο θεωρητικο κατα τους τεχνικους δεν θα συχρονιζει καθολου???

Παρτε και μια τα στατιστικα μου αυτη την ωρα.Χτες την ιδια ωρα περιπου ειχα και τα 2 SNR στο 14 σταθερα.

----------


## dimpard

26-06 βράδυ, πρόβλημα με 2η γραμμή : sorry....
27-06 πρωΐ,    το ίδιο πρόβλημα, τηλεφώνημα στο 13860: "θα σας τηλεφωνήσει τεχνικός". Το μεσημέρι το πρόβλημα έχει λυθεί, χωρίς τηλ από τεχνικό. Σε λίγο επανέρχεται, ξανά τηλ στο 13860: "θα σας τηλεφωνήσει τεχνικός". Προς το απόγευμα τηλ από τον τεχνικό : "το θέμα έχει αναφερθεί και από άλλους και το ψάχνουμε τις τελευταίες 2 μέρες".
Ωραία, αλλά τι γίνεται με τον συγχρονισμό, που πέφτει αργά και σταθερά κάθε μέρα? (Ξεκίνησε: 1.023 / 10.239 και έχει φτάσει: 858 / 6.965 μέσα σε 10 μέρες)
"Το παρακολουθούμε και αν δεν βελτιωθεί να το κλειδώσουμε στα 7..."
Τι φταίει?? 
"Μάλλον στο ΚΑΦΑΟ είναι το πρόβλημα και μπορεί να φταίει και ο καύσωνας."
Anyway, ας το παρακολουθήσουμε.
@Sebu, όχι δεν ανέφερε τίποτε για μείωση παγίου.

28-06  το απόγευμα στα ξαφνικά:

 

και για τις επόμενες 5 περίπου ώρες, ούτε internet, ούτε τηλέφωνα   :Evil:  :Evil: 
Η αιτία, σύμφωνα με το 13860 (που ήταν δύσκολο να το πιάσω -για πρώτη φορά): "βλάβη στο Χαλάνδρι και Μαρούσι"   :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Sad: 
Η σύνδεση επανήλθε κατά τις 22:00, αλλά έκανε μερικά ακόμη disconnections.

ΥΓ: Υπολόγισα πως με τον ρυθμό μείωσης του συγχρονισμού, που έχει η γραμμή, σε 21 μέρες θα φτάσει στο 0 (μηδέν) :Razz:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## dimpard

> ...
> Τελικά ο ρούτερ έμεινε κάποια στιγμή για 10' κλειστός, ώστε να δούμε αν πήρες άλλη ΙΡ;


Είχα κλειστό το router για 1 ώρα, αλλά δεν άλλαξε IP, ούτε για τις επόμενες 4 ώρες, που ημουν disconnected. Έχω την ίδια IP από 19-06.

----------


## dimpard

> Μάλλον πήρα λίγο από το δικό σου....


Ο συγχρονισμός της γραμμής μου ξεκίνησε: 1.023 / 10.239 και έχει φτάσει: 858 / 6.965 μέσα σε 10 μέρες

Μήπως κλέβεις *και* από το δικό μου?  :Razz: 
Σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να υποπτευόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## mobo

Εγώ μπήκα να δώ τα τηλεφωνήματα μου και τα logs και δεν έχει κρατήσει τίποτα. Παλιά τα κρατούσε. Αν κάνει restart τα χάνει?

----------


## dimpard

Δεν το πρόσεξα αυτό. Πάντως και μένα το log των τηλεφωνημάτων είναι άδειο, αλλά είχα το router off για 1 ώρα. Το screenshot το πήρα αμέσως πριν κλείσω το router.

----------


## aitos

καλημέρα ....παλιοσειρές  :Smile:  

   για όσους χρησιμοποιούν utorrent , και παρατηρούν "μπούκωμα" του explorer , 
  πηγαίνετε ( advanced>web ui ) ενεργοποιήστε το webinterface  και ενεργοποίηση της 8080 

  σαν αποτέλεσμα σε εμένα τουλάχιστον ( που έχω 100 booster και 80 optimize επάνω  :Smile:  έχει την άψογη πλέον λειτουργία του explorer και  διπλασιασμό του down στο ίδιο torrent από 101 σε272  :One thumb up: 


  ( τα boost και optimize τα .....πουλάω μισοτιμής  ...10 χ 180 = 1.800 euro ....χμμμμμ θα αλλάξω την υπογραφή με σε ......"επικοινωνείτε μόνο για χρηματικό ώφελος - κατά συνέπεια μόνο σε ματσο - men - ους από εδώ και εμπρός "  :ROFL:   :ROFL:

----------


## pajoee

> Ο συγχρονισμός της γραμμής μου ξεκίνησε: 1.023 / 10.239 και έχει φτάσει: 858 / 6.965 μέσα σε 10 μέρες
> 
> Μήπως κλέβεις *και* από το δικό μου? 
> Σε λίγο θα αρχίσουμε να υποπτευόμαστε ο ένας τον άλλον


Δεν ξέρω από ποιον παίρνω bandwidth αλλά μάλλον μου το πήρε κάποιος όλο σήμερα το πρωί.... :Sad: 
Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι disconnected και φυσικά δεν έχω ούτε internet ούτε τηλέφωνο....  :Thumb down: 
Βέβαια, φεύγοντας από το σπίτι το πρωί για την δουλειά είδα παρκαρισμένο στην απέναντι γωνία ένα μικρό βανάκι του ΟΤΕ.... και κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη μήπως ήρθαν να αλλάξουν το ζεύγος..... Το θεωρώ λίγο απίθανο αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις. :Whistle: 
Θα το αφήσω κανά 2ωρο ακόμα και αν δεν στρώσει θα πάρω κανά τηλεφωνο το support να δω τι γίνεται....

----------


## nxenos

> Δεν ξέρω από ποιον παίρνω bandwidth αλλά μάλλον μου το πήρε κάποιος όλο σήμερα το πρωί....
> Αυτή την στιγμή είμαι disconnected και φυσικά δεν έχω ούτε internet ούτε τηλέφωνο.... 
> Βέβαια, φεύγοντας από το σπίτι το πρωί για την δουλειά είδα παρκαρισμένο στην απέναντι γωνία ένα μικρό βανάκι του ΟΤΕ.... και κρατάω μια επιφύλαξη μήπως ήρθαν να αλλάξουν το ζεύγος..... Το θεωρώ λίγο απίθανο αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.
> Θα το αφήσω κανά 2ωρο ακόμα και αν δεν στρώσει θα πάρω κανά τηλεφωνο το support να δω τι γίνεται....


Βρε τι μου θυμιζει,τι μου θυμιζει.....παλι......
Και γω δεν προκειται ποτε να δω αυτο το ρουτερ uptime 1 day......
Και σε μενα χτες παλι μια απο τα ιδια...μεχρι τις 20.00 καλα πηγαιναμε..10239/1023,μολις πηγα σπιτι κατα τις 22.00...συνχρονισμος στα 5188...σημερα παλι ειμαι σιγουρος,μολις παω το απογευμα,θα ειναι στα 10239,κατα τις 21.00 θα κατεβει παλι....και παλι απο την αρχη..
κατα τ'αλλα....το ξεπερασα το προβλημα!

----------


## momo

Αυτα τα sorry τα εφαγα και εγω καποιες στιγμες χτες .
Η ταχυτητα δεν εχει πεσει κατω απο 1050-1100 ολη μερα ουτε σε τορρεντς ουτε σε web ftp ktl
Το log οντως σαν να εχει παψει να υπαρχει παρατηρησα κατι αλλο ομως οταν κανω τηλς με χρονικη διαρκεια μεγαλη και μπαινω και στο ρουτερ να δω τη λεει καθε 15-30 λεπτα μου βαζει και ενα log entry απο τον ιδιο αριθμο το συνολο τον οποιον ειναι ο χρονοσ που εχω μιλησει σε εκεινο το ενα τηλ.
Σημερα παρολα αυτα (απο χτεσ το βραδι για την ακριβια) μου τα γραφει κανονικα.
Παιδες δεν ξερω τη λετε αλλα με την λογικη οτι καποια στιγμη αναγκαστικα θα αναβαθμισουν πανω απο 10μβπσ για να ανταπεξελθουν στο ανταγωνισμο προβλεπω να εχουμε παλι χαζοπροβληματα λογο της αναβαθμισεις. Οποτε ειναι λιγο κουτο που δεν την κανουν τωρα.
Μετα καλα ολοι εμεις οι ενεργοποιημενοι ολοι οι αλλοι που καναν αιτηση στην Νετονε και οχι forthnet (24mbps) καναν κυριως λογο του οτι ηταν πολλη γρηγορη στις ενεργοποιησεις και αυτο ηταν το μαγηκο κουμπι που εφερε πελατες στην νετονε (κατα την αποψη μου).
Και η απορια μου ειναι η εξης ----αφου πλεον ουτε γρηγορα κανει ενεργοποιησεις ουτε φοβερες ταχυτητες προσφερει (συγκριτικα με αλους) και προβληματακια -παιδικες ασθενεις εχει πραγματικα τι θα γινει? το εχετε σκεφτει ποτε? Δηλαδη πανε να λυσουν ολα τα προβληματα και μετα να κανουν αναβαθμισεις? Που συνηθως φερνουν παλλη προβληματα? η απλα θα μεινουν στασιμοι?

----------


## amateur361

παιδιά οφείλω να ενημερώσω, αλλα και να ευχαριστήσω δημοσια τους τεχνικούς και την NETONE,
διότι μετά την δεύτερη επίσκεψη τους για επανέλγχο της γραμμής μου, και των προβλημάτων που είχα,
όλα πια πάνε μια χαρά, και κλείδωσα σε 1023/10239 και μικρη εξασθένηση, και καλο θόρυβο, και  γενικά καλά στατιστικά ας ελπίσω ότι έτσι τα πάει συνεχεια! και βλέπω αυτή τη στιγμή 10,30" πρωί, με μεγάλη κίνηση, κατέβασμα με~ 5900  oleeeeeee

----------


## mich83

Kλειδωμένος στα ~600/2000 :

TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
click START to begin
29/06/2007 10:53:10
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 537.39Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 197.21kb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
Information: Other network traffic is congesting the link

click START to re-test



Kαι το browsing ΣΕΡΝΕΤΑΙ.

----------


## momo

200 kb\s apo torrents + 800kb\s video streaming
Οποτε ολα καλα εδω

----------


## aitos

> Kλειδωμένος στα ~600/2000 :
> 
> TCP/Web100 Network Diagnostic Tool v5.2.1e
> click START to begin
> 29/06/2007 10:53:10
> Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
> running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 537.39Kb/s
> running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 197.21kb/s
> Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem
> ...


  φίλε mich83 ......δεν λέει τίποτε το τεστ αυτό .....μήπως ένα reset στο  router  και ένα optimize στο pc θα φιάξουν έστω λίγο την κατάσταση ?... :Smile: 

  υπόψιν ...αν με κεράσεις κινέζικο  :Whistle:  έρχομαι ....κατ οίκον για οποιαδήποτε βελτίωση  :Smile:  :Smile: 

  (( εεεεεεεεεεεε   ....για το pc λέω μόοοοονο ....άντε που πλακώσατε αμέσως τα μηνύματα .... :ROFL:            .  :ROFL:              .  :ROFL:

----------


## Sebu

Παλι τα ιδια σημερα.

14.50 αποσυγχρονισμος.Η μονη διαφορα σε σχεση με χθες που εγινε την ιδια ωρα ειναι οτι το ρουτερ σημερα βρηκε ιντερνετ μονο του οταν ξανασυγχρονισε και δεν χρειαστηκε ρεσταρτ.

Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι το κανει 2η μερα συνεχομενη την ιδια ωρα (λες και το περιμενα για αυτο το παρακολουθουσα).

Το 2ο κουλο ειναι οτι ενω ηρθε το ιντερνετ υστερα απο 2 λεπτα και ξαναπηρε μπρος το utorrent,στο ρουτερ αναβοσβηνε μονο το λαμπακι της Ethernet και τα λαμπακια τα πισω της Ethernet port.Το λαμπακι ιντερνετ ηταν solid green,δεν αναβοσβηνε.Χρειαστηκε να περασουν 2-3 λεπτα και αφου πρωτα ειχα κλεισει το τορρεντ για να ξεκολλησει το λαμπακι.

Ο θορυβος απο χθες μεχρι σημερα στο up ειναι 8,5-9 αλλα στο down παιζει απο 13 μεχρι και κατι ακραιες ακαριαιες βουτιες στο 6,5.

Σας παραθετω και screenshot.Δεν ξερω αν ο αποσυγχρονισμος προηλθε απο θορυβο του up ή του down εκτος και αν το "Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 1/0 " σημαινει κατι.

Πηρα το 13860 τους τεχνικους και θα το κοιταξουν λεει τωρα που ειναι νωρις.Παντως δεν γινεται ρε γαμωτο να ειμαι σε χλμ αποσταση με το αυτοκινητο 1 χλμ απο το dslam,στην ευθεια ακομα λιγοτερο και να βγαζουν οι μετρησεις 2 και κατι χιλιομετρα οσες διακλαδωσεις και να κανει το καλωδιο.Ουτε στο down το καλωδιο να ειναι στο 54% της χωρητικοτητας αλλα με 13 SNR και στο up στα 858kbps στο 100% της χωρητικοτητας με 8-9 SNR τη στιγμη που στη adsl του ΟΤΕ εστω και την ταπεινη adsl1 απο το ιδιο dslam να εχω max attainable 9986 στο down και 1200 στο up με Attenuation 10 και 15 αντιστοιχα και SNR 30,5 και 12 αντιστοιχα, με Output Power 0,4 και 14 αντιστοιχα και στον ανενεργο της ΝετΟνε να ειναι μαυρα χαλια.

Λες και μολις το ρουτερ παει να κλεισει uptime 24 ωρες τρελενεται και αποσυγχρονιζει.

Καποιος τεχνικος ή ειδημων δικτυων καμια ιδεα.Οι τεχνικοι της ενεργοποιησης μου ειπαν οτι δεν γινεται κατι καλυτερο στη γραμμη.Αν δηλωθει βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ και πιεσουν για αλλαγη καλωδιου???Δλδ αν εγω στο 1 χλμ μεσω δρομου εχω τετοια στατιστικα, ο κακομοιρης που μενει στα Καμινια στα 2 χλμ δεν θα πρεπει να ελπιζει καθολου???Γιατι δεν ειναι κατασταση αυτη καθε μεσημερι την ιδια ωρα να αποσυχρονιζει.Ραντεβου εχει????Τουλαχιστον αν δω οτι ειναι ετσι χαλια τα πραγματα να την κανω για αλλες πολιτειες πριν κλεισει ο μηνας.Να γλιτωσω τα 70 ευρω της απενεργοποιησης.

*Πληροφοριακα*

Τι εκδοση λογισμικου εχει το ρουτερ σας??Εμενα λεει 6.2.16.3. Μηπως δεν εχει το τελευταιο firmware απο την ΝετΟνε???

----------


## mich83

> φίλε mich83 ......δεν λέει τίποτε το τεστ αυτό .....μήπως ένα reset στο  router  και ένα optimize στο pc θα φιάξουν έστω λίγο την κατάσταση ?...
> 
>   υπόψιν ...αν με κεράσεις κινέζικο  έρχομαι ....κατ οίκον για οποιαδήποτε βελτίωση 
> 
>   (( εεεεεεεεεεεε   ....για το pc λέω μόοοοονο ....άντε που πλακώσατε αμέσως τα μηνύματα ....           .              .




Όχι λέει πολλά διοτί είναι double checked με σοβαρούς ftp servers. To pc δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. Oπότε σε ευχαριστώ αλλά δεν είμαι του κινέζικου  :ROFL: 


@Sebu: Το τελευταίο από ΝΕΤΟΝΕ έχει. Βέβαια η alcatel έχει βγάλει και πιο καινούριο αλλά αυτό είναι αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Και αλλο ενα κουλο που ειδα τωρα

Κοιταξτε την εικονα.Ενω η adsl εχει πεσει και εχει ξανασυγχρονισει οπως ειπα στις 14.50 περιπου, για αυτο και εχει μονο 40 λεπτα uptime, το αντιστοιχο μενου του ιντερνετ δειχνει uptime 1 μερα και κατι ψιλα.Χθες αντιστοιχα ειχαν μηδενισει και τα 2 οταν εγινε ο αποσυγχρονισμος.Η μηπως εφταιγε το ρεσταρτ που εκανα για να το ξεκολλησω οποτε μηδενισε τους μετρητες???Δεν θα επρεπε αφου επεσε η dsl να μηδενισει και ο μετρητης του ιντερνετ με δεδομενο οτι χωρις συγχρονισμενη γραμμη δεν εχεις και προσβαση ιντερνετ???

Τι κουλα ειναι αυτα???

----------


## yuk

Sebu, επειδή ο ρούτερ ζεσταίνεται μόνος του αρκετά, μήπως τον έχεις κοντά σε κάποια πηγή θερμότητας και υπερθεμένεται; Εγώ τον έχω βάλει κάθετα για να ηρεμήσει λίγο...

Για την απόσταση, το πιο πιθανό είναι να είναι αλήθεια. Το μήκος της δικιάς μου γραμμής είναι το τριπλάσιο από την απόσταση μου από το DSLAM στην ευθεία...

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις και ένα reset μήπως βοηθήσει...  :Wink:

----------


## pajoee

Αγαπητέ Sebu,

Τα ίδια (και χειρότερα δυστυχώς) είναι τα πράγματα για μένα

Υποθέτω ότι έγινε καθαρισμός την γραμμής γιατί το upload ανέβηκε από τα 50 στα 321kbps. 
Ορίστε τα στατιστικά που έχω αυτή την στιγμή:
DSL Connection  
 Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 1:22:27 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 321 / 4.196 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/KB]: 1,86 / 842,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,0 / 17,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 52,5 / 39,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,0 / 6,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 940 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 64.812 / 22 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 69.276 / 4 

Πάρα πολλά errors όπως βλέπετε και δυστυχώς πολλά disconnects (λογικό αφού το SN είναι στο 6...) Το χειρότερο όμως είναι ότι η απόστασή μου από το DSLAM είναι μόλις 450 μέτρα σε ευθεία.... Εγώ σού λέω ότι με τις στροφές, καφάο και δεν ξέρω και εγώ τι άλλο ότι το καλώδιό μου είναι 1km... και πάλι δεν δικαιολογούνται τέτοια στατιστικά.... :Sad: 
Φαντάζομαι ότι οι τεχνικοί της Netone είδαν ότι δεν γίνεται κάτι με τον καθαρισμό και θα ζητήσουν αλλαγή του ζεύγους...   :Thinking: 
Επίσης ακόμα περιμένω τηλέφωνο για να έρθουν να μετρήσουν την γραμμή στον κατανεμητή... :Thumb down: 
Άντε να δούμε.....
Ελπίζω να μην χρειαστεί να καθυστερούμε την πληρωμή των λογαριασμών για να επικοινωνήσουν μαζί μας.....

----------


## Sebu

> Sebu, επειδή ο ρούτερ ζεσταίνεται μόνος του αρκετά, μήπως τον έχεις κοντά σε κάποια πηγή θερμότητας και υπερθεμένεται; Εγώ τον έχω βάλει κάθετα για να ηρεμήσει λίγο...
> 
> Για την απόσταση, το πιο πιθανό είναι να είναι αλήθεια. Το μήκος της δικιάς μου γραμμής είναι το τριπλάσιο από την απόσταση μου από το DSLAM στην ευθεία...


Για το 1ο εχω την πατεντα που ειχα 2 χρονια στο 9105 το οποιο ειχε ελαχιστα downtime στη γραμμη του ΟΤΕ.Εχω φτιαξει βαση με ποδαρακια ετσι ωστε το ρουτερ να ειναι υπερυψωμενο και να αεριζεται και απο κατω.Αφου δουλευε 2 χρονια για το 9105 δεν βρισκω το λογο να μην δουλευει για αυτο.

Στο θεμα του καλωδιου τωρα μου φαινεται παραξενο το ιδιο χαλκινο καλωδιο να δινει 54% utilization στο down αλλα 100% στο up.Αυτο σημαινει οτι υπαρχει καποια πηγη θορυβου ή καποιο βραχυκυκλωμα που επηρεαζει το up μονο και ειναι "γεματη" η γραμμη στα 858.Συνεπως ειναι θεμα "κακου" καλωδιου το οποιο πρεπει να ελεγξει η ΝετΟνε και ο ΟΤΕ ή εστω για αρχη να κανουν ενα καθαρισμο της γραμμης και οχι να μου λενε οτι αυτο ειναι το φυσικο οριο του συγκεκριμενου χαλκινου καλωδιου.Τοτε ή να αλλαξουν το καλωδιο ή να αλλαξω εγω εταιρεια.

Ελπιζω να το κοιταξουν γιατι αν συνεχισουμε ετσι με αποσυγχρονισμους με ραντεβου θα με ακουνε καθε μερα απο Δευτερα.Και στον ΟΤΕ περσι τετοια εποχη τραβιομουν γιατι απο το Φλεβαρη του 2006 μεχρι και το Μαιο του 2006 καθε Τριτη εχανε το συγχρονισμο και δεν τον εβρισκε παρα μονο οταν πειραζαν κατι οι τεχνικοι απο το dslam.Τεταρτη εδινα βλαβη.Δευτερα το φτιαχνανε,Τριτη ξαναχαλαγε.Το ιδιο βιολι επι 3,5 μηνες.Πηγα μεχρι και τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχης οπου κανανε τους κινεζους και μονο οταν μπηκαν στο συστημα και ειδαν καμια 10αρια δηλωσεις βλαβης, ολες Τριτες ανησυχησαν αλλα και παλι τιποτα.Χρειαστηκε καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ, κοινοποιημενη και πρωτοκολλημενη στον ΟΤΕ της περιοχης μου για να μου απαντησουν εγγραφως περσι αρχες καλοκαιριου περιπου οτι το προβλημα οφειλοταν σε ελλατωματικη πορτα η οποια και αντικατασταθηκε.Και επρεπε εγω να τραβιεμαι 3,5 μηνες για επαναλαμβανομενο προβλημα-συμπτωμα και τους ταρακουνησε μονο η καταγγελια.

Δλδ πρεπει να φτασεις καθε φορα στα ακρα για να παρεις αυτο το οποιο σου υποσχεθηκαν και το οποιο χρυσοπληρωνεις????Ελεος!!!

----------


## Mars_Man

Καλησπέρα! Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα μερικώς (δεν εχει πραγματοποιηθεί η φορητότητα).
Ορίστε τα stats μου:

Link Information

Uptime:0 days, 1:33:17  
Modulation:G.992.5 annex A  
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 10.239  
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:21,12 / 480,43  
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,5 / 19,0  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:12,5 / 25,5  
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:12,5 / 17,0  
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM  
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0  
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):0 / 0  
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0  
Loss of Link (Remote):0  
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):1.150 / 0  
FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0  
CRC Errors (Up/Down):8.312 / 118  
HEC Errors (Up/Down):1.224 / 62

----------


## tolism30

Άντε καλορίζικος Mars_Man. Welcome to the club

----------


## BoGe

Σαν ποσοστό ενεργοποιημένων και προβλημάτων γενικότερα (είτε γραμμής, είτε ταχυτήτων, είτε ότι άλλο), βλέπω ότι σχετικά είναι ψηλό, ή είναι διέα μου;

----------


## aitos

καλορίζικος φίλε man  :Smile: και καλό κουράγιο 





  @ φίλε sebu ....εγώ έκανα δύο (2 ) καταγγε λίες με κοινοποίηση ινκα, συνήγορο καταναλωτή ,ζάλιζα τον οτε και την νετονια κάθε μέρα μέχρι να γίνει ενεργοποίηση  και μάλλον είμαι τυχερός στο  τελικό αποτέλεσμα .

  από ότι φαίνεται έχεις γνώσεις και πείρα οπότε δραστηριοποιήσου όσο μπορείς , γιατί τα πιτσιρίκια που απαντάνε στα τηλέφωνα .....μόνο να μιλάνε ξέρουν .... :Whistle:

----------


## pstr

Τα περισσότερα προβλήματα φαίνεται ότι είναι από κακής ποιότητας γραμμής (χαλκός) με αποτέλεσμα χαμηλούς συγχρονισμούς, χαμηλές ταχύτητες, κακή ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας, αποσυγχρονισμούς κ.α.

Απλά από μία κακή γραμμή έχεις γενικά την εντύπωση των πολλών  προβλημάτων.

----------


## pajoee

Καλορίζικος Mars_Man

Πολύ καλά στατιστικά έχεις..... Μπράβο!

Καλά κατεβάσματα και καλά σερφαρίσματα!

----------


## Mars_Man

Ευχαριστώ παιδιά! Για πείτε να κάνω κανα τεστ γιατί απο download μου φαίνεται θα έχω πρόβλημα! Άσε τα pings στα games...! Στο Counter είχα (Log server) 30 ping και τώρα εχω 60-70.

----------


## nxenos

> Παλι τα ιδια σημερα.
> 
> 14.50 αποσυγχρονισμος.Η μονη διαφορα σε σχεση με χθες που εγινε την ιδια ωρα ειναι οτι το ρουτερ σημερα βρηκε ιντερνετ μονο του οταν ξανασυγχρονισε και δεν χρειαστηκε ρεσταρτ.
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι το κανει 2η μερα συνεχομενη την ιδια ωρα (λες και το περιμενα για αυτο το παρακολουθουσα).
> 
> Το 2ο κουλο ειναι οτι ενω ηρθε το ιντερνετ υστερα απο 2 λεπτα και ξαναπηρε μπρος το utorrent,στο ρουτερ αναβοσβηνε μονο το λαμπακι της Ethernet και τα λαμπακια τα πισω της Ethernet port.Το λαμπακι ιντερνετ ηταν solid green,δεν αναβοσβηνε.Χρειαστηκε να περασουν 2-3 λεπτα και αφου πρωτα ειχα κλεισει το τορρεντ για να ξεκολλησει το λαμπακι.
> 
> Ο θορυβος απο χθες μεχρι σημερα στο up ειναι 8,5-9 αλλα στο down παιζει απο 13 μεχρι και κατι ακραιες ακαριαιες βουτιες στο 6,5.
> ...


Φιλε sebu,
ακριβως τα ιδια προβληματα εχω και γω με σενα.
Μπορει μετα απο αρκετο καιρο μεν να ειδα σωστο συνχρονισμο,10239/1023,αλλα δεν κραταει για πολυ.Και φυσικα απο την μερα που εχω ενεργοποιηθει ΠΟΤΕ δεν εχω δει τον ρουτερ να κραταει πανω απο 6 ωρες uptime!
Και φυσικα η λυση ειναι να κατεβαζουν τα προφιλ σε οσους εχουν προβληματα,αλλα δεν καταλαβαινουν αφου τους το εχω πει πολλες φορες,οτι με το να μου κατεβαζουν το προφιλ δεν κανουν τιποτα γιατι παλι αποσυνχρονισμους εχω και ειχα!
Αυτα,εχω παψει πλεον να τους ενοχλω,εχω γινει γραφικος και βλεπω πως αρχιζουν κιαλλοι να εχουν τα ιδια προβληματα με μενα!Καλα,ειδικα με σενα ειμαι ακριβως ομως η ιδια περιπτωση!
Τωρα παλι ειναι στα 6 και κατι.Ε,κατα το απογευμα προς βραδυ η θα κατεβει η θα ανεβει...

----------


## Sebu

Και για του λογου το αληθες τα στατιστικα της 768/192 απο ΟΤΕ.

Οσο και εχει διαφορα η adsl1 με την adsl2+ και η 2η να φτανει πιο μακρια εις βαρος του θορυβου της γραμμης δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι το καλωδιο που εφερε ο ΟΤΕ προ 2ετιας για τη γραμμη του και στο οποιο ειχα ενεργοποιησει αμεσα dsl ειναι σε αποσταση μικροτερη του 1χλμ (αυτο βγαινει απο το attenuation) και με θορυβο μονο στο up (SNR 7) ο οποιος προηλθε μετα τους διπλασιασμους του Σεπτεμβρη και που και που ακουω στη γραμμη του ΟΤΕ αλλους οποτε ενδεχομενα να εχει γινει κοντα στο Σεπτεμβρη βραχυκυκλωμα, στο οποιο φυσικα οι Οτετζηδες με γραψανε εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι, παρολα αυτα η γραμμη βλεπεται οτι ειναι αψογη και τον τελευταιο 1 χρονο δεν ειχα κανενα θεμα αποσυγχρονισμου.Και πιστευω οτι αν κοιταγαν λιγο το βραχυκυκλωμα που τους ειχα ζητησει θα εφτιαχνε και το SNR του up το οποιο προ του Σεπτεμβριου 2006 ηταν και αυτο στο 30,5-31.Και επισης το Output του up ηταν κοντα στο 2-3 προ Σεπτεμβριου.

Δεν γινεται λοιπον το ενα καλωδιο να εχει ερθει στην απολυτη ευθεια 800μετρα με 1χλμ(καθως με αμαξι η αποσταση απο το κεντρο ειναι μαξ ενα χλμ) και το καινουριο της NetOne να εχει attenuation 25, δλδ 2 χλμ.Ουτε το καινουριο να μου δινει 54% στο down utilization με 10mbit και να εχει SNR που παιζει και ποτε δεν ξεπερασε το 14 οταν με adsl1 μπορω να παω μεχρι το 9440 και με τωρινο Attenuation 8 και SNR 30  (αν ξανακανω ρεσταρτ τον 9105 θα φτασει στο 9900 περιπου που παιζει εδω και 1 χρονο-προ Σεπτεμβριου του 2006 επαιζε μαξ 11200).

Δλδ πρεπει ολα αυτα να τα μαζεψω,να γραψω και μια ωραια επιστολη και να περασω απο τη ΝετΟνε, να πρωτοκολληθει οτι την παραλαβανε οποτε και θα πρεπει να την εξετασουν σοβαρα και αν δεν γινει κατι να την στειλω στην ΕΕΤΤ μαζι με τον αριθμο πρωτοκολλου της ΝετΟνε για να ασχοληθει καποιος σοβαρα και να μη μου λενε οτι ειναι φυσιολογικα τα στατιστικα της γραμμης και οτι το SNR ειναι δυναμικο και παντα παιζει και οτι το 858 στο up δεν μπορει να γινει κατι, ουτε ο καθαρισμος θα βοηθησει, ουτε ο ΟΤΕ προκειται να ασχοληθει???Αν ωχαδερφιζουν στην αρχη ενος προβληματος τι θα γινει στην πορεια που θα πλακωσουν και αλλοι χρηστες και θα τρεχουν και θα πολλαπλασιαστουν τα προβληματα.

Θα παρακολουθησω τη γραμμη μεχρι τη Δευτερα και αναλογα θα πραξω.Σας ευχαριστω ολους για το χρονο και την υπομονη σας να διαβαζετε τη γκρινια μου αλλα νομιζω σε ενα βαθμο ειναι δικαιολογημενη.

----------


## A_gamer

10.5 upstream attenuation και δυσκολεύεσαι έτσι; Καθαρισμός γραμμής γρήγορα! Πίεσέ τους με ό,τι μέσο μπορείς (ξέρεις εσύ, ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ κλπ.) ώστε να βάλουν τον ΟΤΕ να σου κάνει καθαρισμό. Μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα υγρασίας σε καλώδια.

----------


## Sebu

> 10.5 upstream attenuation και δυσκολεύεσαι έτσι; Καθαρισμός γραμμής γρήγορα! Πίεσέ τους με ό,τι μέσο μπορείς (ξέρεις εσύ, ΕΕΤΤ, ΙΝΚΑ κλπ.) ώστε να βάλουν τον ΟΤΕ να σου κάνει καθαρισμό. Μπορεί να είναι πρόβλημα υγρασίας σε καλώδια.


Προσεξε ομως 10,5 attenuation εχει η adsl του ΟΤΕ που εχω στην 1η γραμμη του σπιτιου εδω και 2 χρονια.Ο καινουριος βροχος που εφερε προχθες η ΝετΟνε (στην ουσια ο ΟΤΕ της τον εδωσε μου δινει Attenuation 25).Αρα εχουμε αποκλιση μεγαλυτερη του χιλιομετρου.Αρα ή το 2ο καλωδιο ερχεται μεσω Λαμιας ή εχει καποιο προβλημα(βραχυκυκλωμα,υγρασια κτλ).

Το 10,5 μου το δινει ακομα και τωρα.Στη μια πριζα δλδ εχω οπως και παλια τον ΟΤΕ και σε καινουρια πριζα εχω φερει αποκλειστικα και μονο τον ανενεργο βροχο.Η πολυκατοικια ειναι καινουρια και ολα τα καλωδια τηλεφωνου ειναι UTP cat 5 απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι το διαμερισμα αρα δεν παιζει προβλημα εκει.Ασε που παραπλησια νουμερα εδειξε το οργανακι τους στον κατανεμητη οταν πρωτομετρησαν τη γραμμη.

Φαντασου σκηνικο τωρα.Τα ρουτερακια διπλα διπλα.Το ενα να δινει attenuation 8 στο down και το αλλο 25.To ενα να δινει SNR 30,5 στο down και το αλλο 12. Εεεε σιγουρα κατι δεν παει καλα.

----------


## A_gamer

> Εεεε σιγουρα κατι δεν παει καλα.


Ακριβώς.
Όπως είπα, κυνήγησέ τους όσο μπορείς.

----------


## Sebu

Πριν απο ενα λεπτο παλι τα ιδια

Για 30" περιπου χανει και ξαναβρισκει στιγμιαι τη γραμμη χωρις ομως το ιντερνετ να δειξει downtime παρολο που για 30" διακοπηκε το κατεβα-ανεβα στα τορρεντ και συνεχιστηκε μολις ξαναγυρισε η γραμμη.

Συν τοις αλλοις το led του ιντερνετ ειναι σταθερα αναμενο πρασινο παρολο που κατεβαζω.Αναβοσβηνει μονο το ethernet.

Δειτε κιολας

Ξερει κανεις τι σημαινει το *Loss of Signal-Local* ?????

----------


## A_gamer

> Ξερει κανεις τι σημαινει το Loss of Signal-Local ?????


Μήπως ότι φεύγει το καλώδιο σύνδεσης υπολογιστή-router;

Έλεγξε αν είναι σταθερά εφαρμοσμένο το καλώδιο στη θύρα Ethernet και στην αντίστοιχη υποδοχή του Speedtouch.

----------


## Sebu

Οχι ειναι πολυ καλα και τα 2.Αλλωστε δεν θα μπορουσε να προκληθει αποσυγχρονισμος απο μη καλη επαφη ρουτερ με ethernet.

Κατι σαν να μην κανει καλη επαφη μεταξυ ρουτερ και πριζας αλλα το μονο που μεσολαβει ειναι το καλωδιο του τηλεφωνου που χρησιμοποιουσα και με το 9105.Το καλωδιο ειναι καπου 15 μετρα.Με το 9105 δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα.Λετε αυτο εδω να εχει???

----------


## No-Name

Sebu 

Πρήξε τους λίγο.....έλεος είπαμε adsl αγόρασες αν είναι να σε πετάει κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι βάλε dial-up.Πάλεψε το και επέμενε για διόρθωση βλάβης πριν περάσει ο μήνας για να διακόψεις χωρίς χρέωση.....

----------


## Sebu

Το ξαναεκανε τωρα και το πετυχα live.

Λοιπον αυτο που κανει ειναι, σβηνει το λαμπακι του ιντερνετ, αρχιζει να αναβοσβηνει ο συγχρονισμος,συγχρονιζει και μετα ξαναναβει πρασινο το ιντερνετ.Μαξ 30".Ολο αυτο το διαστημα ομως το λαμπακι του Voice παραμενει αναμενο πρασινο και το τηλεφωνο δουλευει κανονικα.

Παραθετω log του ρουτερ

Jun 29 17:52:22 xDSL linestate up (downstream: 10239 kbit/s, upstream: 858 kbit/s; output Power Down: 20.0 dBm, Up: 12.0 dBm; line Attenuation Down: 25.0 dB, Up: 24.0 dB; snr Margin Down: 9.5 dB, Up: 7.0 dB) 
  Jun 29 17:52:03 xDSL linestate down 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Send 200 OK 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Recv NOTIFY 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Send 200 OK 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Recv NOTIFY 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Send SUBSCRIBE 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Send SUBSCRIBE 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Send REGISTER 
  Jun 29 17:51:51 VOIP: Send REGISTER

----------


## pstr

@sebu,
Το attenuation έχει νόημα μόνο σε πεντακάθαρη γραμμή. Για παράδειγμα δύο παράλληλες γραμμές (όπως έχεις εσύ τώρα) δεν σου δίνουν ίδιο attenuation γιατί μετράει και η παλαιότητα ή καταπόνηση κάθε μίας ξεχωριστά. Μπορεί να έπεφτες σε καλύτερο βρόχο από αυτόν που είχες αλλά είναι καθαρά θέμα τύχης. 
Η δικιά μου προηγούμενη γραμμή της Vivodi είχε attenuation 40 ενώ ο ανενεργός που μου παραδόθηκε από OTE έχει τώρα 33,5. Δυστυχώς είναι θέμα τύχης.

Το SNR από την άλλη μεριά είναι πολύ υψηλό συνήθως σε χαμηλές ταχύτητες (768/192) και φτάνει τα όριά του όσο ανεβαίνουν οι ταχύτητες (10/1). Αν συγκρίνεις τις δύο γραμμές σου θα δεις ότι και η πρώτη (του ΟΤΕ) είναι προβληματική αφού έχει attenuation στο down 10,5 που είναι πολύ καλή τιμή *αλλά* έχει πολύ θόρυβο (7,0) ενώ αντίθετα το up είναι τέλειο στα στατιστικά. Η νέα σου γραμμή είναι πολύ καλή στο down *αλλά* τα στατιστικά της είναι χάλια στο up.

Ελπίζω να μπορέσουνε να κάνουν κάτι (αν και δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τί, εκτός από υποβάθμιση ταχύτητας στο up, όσο άσχημο και αν ακούγεται για περισσότερη σταθερότητα)...

----------


## Sebu

4η φορα που επεσε παλι για 30".

Χανει το συγχρονισμο και ξαναερχεται αλλα το τηλεφωνο δουλευει.Δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο.Δλδ το Voip να δουλευει με την γραμμη αποσυγχρονισμενη και το ιντερνετ count να μην χανει το uptime.

Τους παιρνω τηλεφωνο.

----------


## A_gamer

> 4η φορα που επεσε παλι για 30".
> 
> Χανει το συγχρονισμο και ξαναερχεται αλλα το τηλεφωνο δουλευει.Δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο.Δλδ το Voip να δουλευει με την γραμμη αποσυγχρονισμενη και το ιντερνετ count να μην χανει το uptime.
> 
> Τους παιρνω τηλεφωνο.


Το έχουν πει πως και να χάσει το συγχρονισμό, το τηλέφωνο δεν επηρεάζεται, δεν το 'χουν πει; :Cool:

----------


## mich83

> Το έχουν πει πως και να χάσει το συγχρονισμό, το τηλέφωνο δεν επηρεάζεται, δεν το 'χουν πει;




Mα πως γίνεται αυτό; Aφου είναι VoIP. Άμα δεν έχει ΙΡ πως λειτουργεί;  :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> Mα πως γίνεται αυτό; Aφου είναι VoIP. Άμα δεν έχει ΙΡ πως λειτουργεί;


Δεν είναι VoIP, είναι VoiP. Ένα οποιοδήποτε internetwork κάνει, δε χρειάζεται σύνδεση με το Internet για να θεωρείται VoiP.

----------


## Sebu

Μολις μιλησα μαζι τους και αυτο ειναι που τους κανει μεγαλυτερη εντυπωση.Οχι το οτι εχω χαλια γραμμη στο 1χλμ απο το κεντρο αλλα το πως το τηλεφωνο δουλευει χανεται στιγμιαια ο συγχρονισμος και το ιντερνετ.Ειναι λεει αδυνατο αφου το τηλεφωνο ειναι VoIp.Απο την τελευταια φορα μεχρι τωρα το εχει ξανακανει αλλες 6 φορες.

Εκανα και hard reset και ξανακατεβασε το firmware.Τζιφος τιποτα.Το εκανε παλι προ 1 λεπτου.Το λαμπακι του ιντερνετ φρικαρε (εμεινε παλι μονιμα αναμενο) παρολα αυτα το ιντερνετ δουλευει.

Μπας και εχω πεσει σε ελαττωματικο ρουτερ???

Καποιοι που του ειχαν βαλει συγκεκριμενα τηλεφωνα επανω δεν διαμαρτυρηθηκαν οτι χανει το συγχρονισμο και πεφτει???

----------


## Fat Freddy

> 4η φορα που επεσε παλι για 30".
> 
> Χανει το συγχρονισμο και ξαναερχεται αλλα το τηλεφωνο δουλευει.Δεν ξερω πως γινεται αυτο.Δλδ το Voip να δουλευει με την γραμμη αποσυγχρονισμενη και το ιντερνετ count να μην χανει το uptime.
> 
> Τους παιρνω τηλεφωνο.


Φίλτατε Sebu με τα μηνύματα σου μου άναψες κόκκινο!

Έχω τα ίδια (ίσως και χειρότερα) προβλήματα με την adsl της 4νετ και ετοιμαζόμουν να την κάνω προς Net One μεριά για να γλιτώσω.

Τώρα με αυτά που διαβάζω από τις εμπειρίες σου, το ξανασκέφτομαι.

----------


## tharsdim

Καλησπερα σε ολους,


ειμαι ψιλοεκνευρισμενος γιατι:


Χτες με συνδεσανε υποτιθεται.Το τηλ δεν δουλευε ενω το internet εδειχνε με Lan 500down/800up(με την ξεκλειδωτη wifi του γειτονα πιανω διπλασιο download).Σημερα μολις γυρισα απο την δουλεια δεν δουλευε τιποτα.Εχω γ@μηθει να τους περνω τηλ για δηλωση βλαβης.
Sorry παιδια ημουν πολυ αισιοδοξος με το ολο θεμα αλλα σιγα σιγα εχω χασει την πιστη μου...


Μαλλον πρεπει να παω για κανα μπανακι.... :Cool: 




> Συμπέρασμα: Το φτηνό το κρέας, δεν το τρώνε ούτε οι σκύλοι. =$TRUE

----------


## mich83

tharsdim χαλάρωσε και δώστους 2-3 μέρες να σεταριστεί η γραμμή.

----------


## Sebu

Επανερχομαι δυστυχως με ασχημα νεα (για μενα).

Το ευτυχημα ειναι οτι τα παιδια ειναι ευγενεστατα.Και η κοπελα στο 13860 που ανεφερα τη βλαβη ασχοληθηκε πανω απο μιση ωρα ψαχνοντας μετρησεις και μιλωντας με το dslam και στο τελος ο ιδιος ο τεχνικος απο το κεντρο με τον οποιο πρεπει να μιλαμε πανω απο μια ωρα.

Δοκιμασαμε τα παντα.Στο τελος το παλικαρι με εβγαλε απο την "πορτα" και ετρεξε μετρησεις με εμενα στο κινητο να ακουω.Εχουμε και λεμε:

Τα μηχανηματα του στο κεντρο του δειχνουν απο την πορτα μεχρι το ρουτερ μαξ Attainable down 6.248 και up 864,Attenuation 25 και στα 2 και SNR 10 και στα 2.Οι μετρησεις του αυτη τη μια ωρα που το παρακολουθουσε live δεν του εδειξαν δραματικη πτωση του SNR στο up ή το down κατω απο το 6-7 που να δικαιολογει αποσυγχρονισμο παροτι σε αυτο το διαστημα εγιναν 4-5 των 30".

Επομενως αφου το μεγιστο που μπορει να σηκωσει η γραμμη απο την πορτα μεχρι το ρουτερ ειναι 6248 με το να συχρονιζει στα 10 δημιουργει προβλημα.Σε ερωτηση μου γιατι το μηχανακι στον κατανεμητη εδειξε 10mbit με 54% utilization του χαλκου μου ειπε οτι το μηχανημα δεν μετραει συγχρονισμο αλλα ποσο απο το ευρος του μεγιστου προφιλ της ΝετΟνε (10/1) "χρησιμοποειται" πανω στο καλωδιο.

Στην τελευταια ερωτηση μου γιατι δουλευε καλα επι 48 ωρες (με ενα μονο αποσυγχρονισμο) μου απεκλεισε την περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος για το σημερινο χαλι και μου ειπε οτι μπορει να φταιει η ζεστη,η υγρασια, η κακη ποιοτητα του χαλκου, το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχη μου κ.α.

Μου υποσχηθηκε οτι θα το δωσει τωρα κιολας βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ για "εξυγιανση βροχου" που ξεκιναει με καθαρισμο και μπορει να καταληξει με αλλαγη ζευγους, αν ο ΟΤΕ εχει διαθεσιμο ακραιο δικτυο και αν οι τεχνικοι λογω φορτου και λογω του οτι ειναι λιγοι, ασχοληθουν με την περιπτωση μου.

Θα επικοινωνησουν εκεινοι μαζι μου οταν εχουν νεοτερα.

Θυμιζω οτι στον κατανεμητη η μετρηση ηταν 858 με 100% και 10239 με 54%.Το attainable πριν απο λιγα λεπτα απο την πορτα μεχρι το ρουτερ οπου μεσολαβει και η εσωτερικη καλωδιωση ειναι 864 στο up και 6248 στο down.Με δεδομενο οτι το up ειναι κοντα μαλλον αποκλειω την πιθανοτητα εσωτερικου βραχυκυκλωματος εντος της πολυκατοικιας αλλιως πιστευω θα επηρεαζε και το up,ποσο μαλλον να το βγαλει και μεγαλυτερο κατα 6kbps.

Οποτε οι επιλογες περιοριζονται δραματικα.Θα προσπαθησω να αποκλεισω την περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος απο τη μερια μου οπως μπορω.

Δυστυχως εχω και αλλες σοβαροτερες δουλειες και αυτη η υποθεση μου εχει στοιχισει 3 μερες.

Ευχομαι να βρεθει λυση διαφορετικα δεν πιστευω να κατσω να πληρωνω 37,90 για να εχω 6mbit/858kbps.

Προς οσους εχουν παρομοια προβληματα,κυνηγηστε το.Τα παιδια ειναι εξυπηρετικα.Θεωρω οτι ειναι υποχρεωση του ΟΤΕ ως διαχειριστης και συντηρητης του last mile, να δινει σοβαρες γραμμες.Αν εμενα που ειμαι κατω απο το 1χλμ απο το κεντρο οπως μου επιβεβαιωσε και ο τεχνικος σημερα, μου δινει ο ΟΤΕ μπαζο ζευγος που δινει αυτες τις τιμες τοτε τι να πουν οσοι ειναι στα 2-3-4 χλμ???

Πρεπει να με κανουν διαφημιση του Τζοκερ.

Adsl στα 10mbit θες???Παιξε Τζοκερ!!!Λιγοτερο αγχος,περισσοτερα κερδη.

Σας ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας.

----------


## mich83

Παίδες χρησιμοποιείτε τους DNS servers της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ; Και αν ναι, παρατηρείτε αργό browsing;

----------


## nxenos

> Επανερχομαι δυστυχως με ασχημα νεα (για μενα).
> 
> Το ευτυχημα ειναι οτι τα παιδια ειναι ευγενεστατα.Και η κοπελα στο 13860 που ανεφερα τη βλαβη ασχοληθηκε πανω απο μιση ωρα ψαχνοντας μετρησεις και μιλωντας με το dslam και στο τελος ο ιδιος ο τεχνικος απο το κεντρο με τον οποιο πρεπει να μιλαμε πανω απο μια ωρα.
> 
> Δοκιμασαμε τα παντα.
> 
> 
> Στην τελευταια ερωτηση μου γιατι δουλευε καλα επι 48 ωρες (με ενα μονο αποσυγχρονισμο) μου απεκλεισε την περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος για το σημερινο χαλι και μου ειπε οτι μπορει να φταιει η ζεστη,η υγρασια, η κακη ποιοτητα του χαλκου, το ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ στην περιοχη μου κ.α.
> 
> ...


Να και καποιος που ερχεται στα λογια μου!
Πιστεψε με,εχω περασει ακριβως τα ιδια!Και σε μενα ασχοληθηκαν πααρα πολυ.Ακομα περιμενω εγω υποτιθεται να γινει αλλαγη ζευγους απο τον ΟΤΕ....Πα@@ια!Εχω βαρεθει-ξενερωσει-απογοητευτει ..προσθεστε ο,τι θελετε....
Συνεχιζω να πιστευω πως το προβλημα ειναι η στο ΚΑΦΑΟ του ΟΤΕ,η στον κομβο δηλ στο last mile,ΑΛΛΑ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΙΤΑΧΤΕΙ ΚΑΝ.Τα παιδια της νετονιας οτι ηταννα τσεκαρουν το εχουν τσεκαρει(ετσι θελω να πιστευω τουλαχιστον)Πριν λιγο ειχα και γω 2 αποσυνδεσεις....
Αυτα...παω και γω να κανω κανα μπανακι,να πιω κανα ποτακι και να χαλβαδιασω κανα γκομενακι γιατι αρκετα ασχοληθηκα με ολους τους!
Αντε,καλα βολια να χουμε!

----------


## yuk

Γερά, παιδιά... Ή θα νικήσουμε ή τουλάχιστον θα περάσουν τα χρόνια και θα έχουμε FTTH...  :Razz:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dimpard

Βαρέθηκα να καταγράφω τις εναλλαγές των προβλημάτων της γραμμής.
Συγχρονισμός 858 / 7.165, τα τηλέφωνα λειτουργούν ενίοτε, οι αποσυνδέσεις είναι εδώ.  :Thumb down: 
Ο τεχνικός δεν πήρε τηλέφωνο, όπως είχε υποσχεθεί.

Καλό βράδυ, πάω για ούζα, δίπλα στη θάλασσα.!

----------


## tharsdim

Δεν λεω , να περιμενω και μια και δυο και τρεις μερες , τοσες περιμενα,αλλ με αυτα που ακουω εδω...


Να σκεφτεις , οταν πηρα να δηλωσω την πρωτη βλαβη , ο τυπος που απαντησε δεν με ρωτησε καν το ονομα μου , κατι βρε παιδι μου , απο κινητο επαιρνα....


Οσο αφορα την ευγενεια δεν διαφωνω , αλλα εγω το κινητο μου χρεωνω ακομη.

PS : Και μενα ειπε οτι θα με παρει ο τεχνικος τηλ, να μην περιμενω????? :Razz: 

Να ναι καλα ο γειτονας με την wifi!!!

----------


## Sebu

Τουλαχιστον δεν ειμαι μονο εγω με χαλια γραμμη οποτε παρηγοριεμαι  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ειμαστε πολλοι συντροφοι και συναγωνιστες.Εμπρος για το τιμημενο FTTH  :Twisted Evil: 

Παντως εδω και καμια ωρα δειχνει πιο σταθερο.Τουλαχιστον σε σχεση με 16.00 - 19.30 που εκανε 18 αποσυγχρονισμους.Ρε μπας και φταιει η ζεστη τελικα???Πως γινεται να εχει προβλημα 2-5 και την υπολοιπη μερα οκ???

Εσεις τι ωρες παρατηρειται συνηθως τους αποσυγχρονισμους???Βλεπετε αυξομειωσεις στο SNR,εισαστε στα ορια???

----------


## No-Name

Η Ευγένια από μόνη της δεν λύνει τα προβλήματα όμως...όπως και να έχει ευχομαι να επιλυθούν γρήγορα... :Smile:

----------


## amateur361

χωρίς να θέλω να ωραιοποιήσω κάποια κατάσταση, και έχοντας τα ίδια και περισσότερα συμπτώματα όπως ο φίλος ο σέμπου , αλλα και με την μικρή εμπειρία που απέκτησα από τα δικά μου προβλήματα (μέχρι και αλλαγή της δομημένης καλωδίωσης σκέφτηκα)
θα σας πω τις σκέψεις μου μήπως και κάποιον βοηθήσω,
γιατί στο τέλος τα πράγματα ήταν απλά ,απλα θέλει λίγο προσοχή και από εμάς, μαζί με τον μάστορα
μέτρηση της γραμμής και  στον κατανεμητή μας ,αν είναι σωστή εκεί ,όπως σε εμενα ,και δεν έρχεται σωστά μέσα στο σπίτι έλεγχο κύριος μέσα στο κουτί τον κατανεμητή στις 'κόσες' επαφής αυτές κυριως οι μπούρδες ,οι μοντέρνες, που παίρνουν καρφωτά-κτυπητά τo καλώδιο με τo ειδικό "ματζιβελεκι" ,(αυτά  μας μάραναν)γιατί τα περισσότερα προβλήματα παρουσιάζονται  από κακές επαφές (κύριος η εξασθένιση και ο θόρυβος )και να μην είναι και κουβάρια και απότομα στριμμένα τα καλώδια σαν να παρουσιάζουν μικρούς "κόμπους" γιατί τότε περνάει η τηλεφωνία αλλα δεν περνάνει τo DSL και γενικά οι υψηλές συχνότητες δεν θέλουν απότομες στροφές και γωνιές διότι τότε φρενάρουν και εξασθενούν πολύ, αλλα θέλουν και πολύ καλές επαφές, και μετά προχωράμε με την ίδια λογική στο καλώδιο που μπαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι ,αλλα και μέσα στο σπίτι
αν τώρα η μέτρηση της γραμμής στον κατανεμητή δείχνει 'αλλότρια' νούμερα και όχι 1023/10239.. και τα λοιπά,με τo οργανάκι του μάστορα, που τo βλέπουμε και εμείς,τότε είναι βλαμμένο τo κομμάτι που έρχεται απ έξω, και ως γνωστόν είναι υπεύθυνος ο οτε που τo παραδίδει ,και δηλώνουμε βλάβη και αιτούμεθα ακόμα και αλλαγή ζεύγους καλωδίων
ακολουθώντας αυτά και κάνοντας επιστασία live, μαζί με τον μάστορα ,περιορίζονται πολύ κατά την άποψη μου τα προβλήματα .
" λοιπόν τρεχάτε στα κουτιά σας και ρίξτε μια ματια κουνήστε λίγο τα καλώδια ,δέστε τις επαφές τους και ξεμπερδέψτε τα κουβάρια και "ξελιγιστε" τα τσακίσματα και σε αρκετούς θα στρώσουν τα πράγματα, εγώ τo εύχομαι για όλους  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

> έλεγχο κύριος μέσα στο κουτί τον κατανεμητή στις 'κόσες' επαφής αυτές κυριως οι μπούρδες ,οι μοντέρνες, που παίρνουν καρφωτά-κτυπητά τo καλώδιο με τo ειδικό "ματζιβελεκι" ,(αυτά  μας μάραναν)γιατί τα περισσότερα προβλήματα παρουσιάζονται  από κακές επαφές (κύριος η εξασθένιση και ο θόρυβος )και να μην είναι και κουβάρια και απότομα στριμμένα τα καλώδια σαν να παρουσιάζουν μικρούς "κόμπους" γιατί τότε περνάει η τηλεφωνία αλλα δεν περνάνει τo DSL και γενικά οι υψηλές συχνότητες δεν θέλουν απότομες στροφές και γωνιές διότι τότε φρενάρουν και εξασθενούν πολύ, αλλα θέλουν και πολύ καλές επαφές, και μετά προχωράμε με την ίδια λογική στο καλώδιο που μπαίνει μέσα στο σπίτι


Δυστυχως ο κατανεμητης μου επειδη ειναι καινουρια πολυκατοικια ειναι σαν και αυτον που περιγραφεις.Επιπλεον επειδη το καλωδιο που ερχοταν απο το διαμερισμα δεν εφτανε για να κλειδωσει στην πορτα που ειχε η ΝετΟνε, οι τεχνικοι βαλανε τσοντα ενα δικο τους καλωδιο το οποιο εχει μεταλικη υφη,σαν συρματινο,δεν λυγιζει ευκολα και ειναι στριφογυριστο οπως ακριβως λες.Ειναι δλδ δικλωνο στριφογυριστο σαν την "ελικα" του DNA.

Λες αυτη εκει η "προσθηκη" να κανει τη λαλακια???Θα τους σκισω.

Απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι επανω και σε καθε διαμερισμα ερχεται UTP cat 5 καλωδιο, με 8 δικλωνα (16 καλωδιακια δεν εχει το utp  :Thinking:  ????) οποτε αποκλειω το λαθος στο διαμερισμα.

Οτι η γραμμη ερχεται βιασμενη απεξω (858 up) ειναι δεδομενο.Τωρα αν επηρεαστηκε και απο τη ματσακονια των τεχνικων της ΝετΟνε στον κατανεμητη δεν μπορω να το ξερω.Δλδ θα πρεπει να πληρωσω και ηλεκτρολογο να ξανακανω τη συνδεση στον κατανεμητη (γιατι αντε να αποδεχτουν αυτοι οτι φταιει το συρματινο-στριφογυριστο καλωδιακι που βαλανε ως προεκταση)????

Τα νευρα μου!!!!!

----------


## tharsdim

Συμφωνω με τα παραπανω περι καλωδιων και γωνιων αλλα:


Αν ειναι να γινω "μαστορας " για να φτιαξω κατι το οποιο μου λενε οτι δουλευει ....sorry αλλα εχω ηδη δουλεια και λιγο χρονο.
Ολα αυτα προυποθετουν οτι καθε φορα που θα ερχεται ο τεχνικος πρεπει να παιρνεις αδεια απο την δουλεια σου γιατι κανενας δεν δουλευει  πριν τις 9 και μετα τις 5.


Τελικα μονο αν μενεις σε καινουργια πολυκατοικια με γραμμες χωρις τσακισματα θα εχεις τα 10mbs?

----------


## No-Name

Μπα....δεν είναι τόσο θέμα πολυκατοικίας...σκέψου τα καλώδια από το ΚΑΦΑΟ μέχρι το Α/Κ σου τι γίνεται από παλαιότητα....

----------


## Sebu

Ξερετε κανενα καλο μαγαζι με καλωδια ποιοτικα-μονωμενα για τηλεφωνια???

Υπαρχουν "ενισχυτες" σηματος dsl.Και αν ναι θα βοηθουσε τοποθετηση τους στην πλευρα του τελικου χρηστη (κατανεμητης πολυκατοικιας).

Πχ σε αντιστοιχο προβλημα εξασθενησης δορυφορικου σηματος λογω μηκους και ποιοτητας καλωδιων το ελυσα με μικρο τετοιο ενισχυτη που τοποθετησα πριν το δεκτη.

----------


## aitos

ouoοοsssss   :Smile:     αν μη τι άλλο μεγαλώνουν οι δεσμοί της ομαδας  :One thumb up:  

  γνώμες - γνώσεις - εμπειρίες  - απόψεις - γεγονότα   συνθέτουν μία όμορφη παρέα  :Smile:  :Smile: 


  ελπίζω να μην είμαι χαζο - ρομαντικός αλλά η ομαδική δράση που διαμορφώνεται και εμπνέει τα πρόσωπα του  χώρου μου αρέσει ...... προφανώς έβαλε και το χεράκι της η νετόνια , να της πούμε ένα μπράβο και αυτής , να μην μας πεί αχάρισοτυς για τις ομολογουμένως άξιες προσπάθειες της αποκατάστασης των βλαβών που κινήθηκαν  :Wink:  

   και όπως λέει και ο yuk για τα προβλήματα ............. αααππππάάάαααανωω τους  αααέέέέέεεεερααα ...........................πατέρα  :Smile:  :Smile: 

 :ROFL:    .  :ROFL:     .  :ROFL: 

 edit : επί του θέματος , ξέχασα να πώ ότι η δικιά μου πολυκατοικία είναι από το 1973  ! ! ! και μέσα στον κατανεμητή παρατηρείς ότι τα υλικά δείχνουν την ηλικία τους , κατά περίεργο τρόπο ο πρώην ανενεργός βρόχος που ενεργοπιηθηκα είναι εμφανώς καινούργιος ( υπάρχουν έξι ζεύγη εκ των οποίων μόνο τα δύο  είναι συνδεδεμένα και τα άλλα τέσσερα ελεύθερα )

----------


## No-Name

Sebu είχα βρεί κάτι καλό από Αυστραλία αλλά δεν το έκαναν εξαγωγή...ενισχυτής σήματος είνα, αλλά στο Ελλάδα δεν το φέρνουν :Thumb down:

----------


## tharsdim

Εχω πολλες αγνωστες λεξεις στα παραπανω posts... :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Πως γίνεται τα πινγκς μου με yahoo.com να είναι ~85ms ενώ με ote.gr ~ 130ms; Με τη παλιά σύνδεση είχα 11-12..

----------


## pstr

Λόγω AIX. Αν κάνεις ένα tracert στο www.ote.gr θα δεις ότι πηγαίνεις μέσω: Μιλάνο, Φρανκφούρτη, Ντυσελντορφ, Άμστερνταμ, Λονδίνο και πίσω στην Ελλάδα.

----------


## mich83

Aυτά είναι. Αχ να ήμουνα πακέτο  :Motorcycle:  :Bat:  :Rainbow2:

----------


## yuk

Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι κόλπο είναι αυτό να αλλάζει το margin με κάθε refresh της σελίδας των στατιστικών...  :Thinking:   :Evil:

----------


## akaloith

*Παιδια για το Tcpoptimizer οποιος ξερει help*

Largest MTU tab: βγαζει You can set your MTU to 1492
Latency tab: βγαζει Minimum = 98ms, Maximum =  377ms, Average =  206ms
BDP tab: κανει calulate 257500 bytes (με το average 206ms latency)

Στα optimal settings βαζει MTU 1500 και TCP Receive Window: 513920

τελικα ποσο βαζω tcp receive window και mtu?
Ενα screenshot απο τα υπολοιπα settings?

----------


## Sebu

To 513920 βγαινει αν την 10αρα την παρεις υποψη σου με μαξιμου πινγκ περιπου 400ms.

Το MTU ειναι 1500 κανονικα αλλα για τις PPPoE ειναι 1492 (δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως γιατι,παλιοτερα που τα πασπατευα αυτα το ειχα ψαξει).Ετσι και αλλιως νομιζω οτι η ΝετΟνε μας εχει σε PPPoE αλλα εμενα που ειναι σε 1500 δεν μου εμφανιζει καποιο προβλημα στο downloading ή αλλου.

Αναφορικα με το TCP, οσο θα αρχισεις να το περιοριζεις τοσο θα αρχισεις να ριχνεις την ταχυτητα σου.Δοκιμασε να το βαλεις στις 17.000 και μετα δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις κατι.Θα εκπλαγεις απο το γεγονος οτι το download σου θα χτυπησει ταβανι πολυ νωρις και σιγουρα οχι στα 10mbit.

Αν τα εχω υπολογισει σωστα τα 513920 που δινει το tcp optimizer ειναι με average latency 400 (τουλαχιστον τοσο βγαινει αν βαλεις αυτα τα νουμερα στο calculator) στην 10αρα αλλα μαλλον υποθετει καθαρη 10αρα.

Εμεις στα 10 εχουμε και τα overheads και επειδη ειναι PPPoE και οχι PPPoA αυτα ειναι περιπου 16% αρα καθαρα 84%=>10.239*84%=8.600/8=1075 για αυτο και ολοι μας στο φουλ βλεπουμε 1-1,1mb/s μαξιμουμ.

Αρα ισως θα επρεπε να θεωρησουμε ως πραγματικη γραμμη τα 8600 και οχι τα 10240 αρα τοτε το TCP βγαινει καπου στα 430.000 αν θυμαμαι καλα.

Πειραματισου να δεις που εχεις πιο σταθερη γραμμη στο κατεβασμα και που μειωνεις καπως τα λαθη της γραμμης χωρις ομως να θυσιασεις τα 10mbit.

----------


## Sebu

Αν χρησιμοποιησω κλεμες (αυτες που ενωνουμε καλωδια ρευματος) για να ενωσω τα καλωδια που ειναι ενωμενα με το χερι και τυλιγμενα με μονωτικη θα υπαρχει προβλημα???

Επειδη τα καλωδιακα του δικλωνου ειναι πολυ λεπτα και οι κλεμες εχουν μεγαλυτερη διαμετρο για να χωρανε τα πιο χοντρα καλωδια ρευματος και φοβαμαι μηπως δεν κανουν καλη επαφη ή πεφτουν/βγαινουν μολις τα βιδωσω.

----------


## yuk

Oι κλέμες είναι σαφώς καλύτερη επιλογή, αλλά αν είναι να βγαίνουν, άστο καλύτερα...  :Wink:

----------


## BoGe

Sebu,έχεις φορητό υπολογιστή;

----------


## akaloith

Latency tab: βγαζει Minimum = 98ms, Maximum = 377ms, Average = 206ms
ποιο απ ολα τα Ping λαμβανω υποψιν?
BDP tab: κανει calulate 257500 bytes (με το average 206ms latency)
ειναι πολυ μικρο σε σχεση με το optimal 500.000+

----------


## lewton

Λυπάμαι με το πρόβλημα του Sebu.
Η λύση είναι μια: FTTH τώρα.  :Mad:

----------


## dimpard

Off Topic


		@Lewton τι γίνεται με την αίτησή σου? Ξεχάστηκε ή ακύρωσες?

----------


## lewton

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		@Lewton τι γίνεται με την αίτησή σου? Ξεχάστηκε ή ακύρωσες?


Είμαι στη φάση που ο ΟΤΕ δεν έδωσε σωστά τη γραμμή (όπως και σε άλλους 3 χρήστες του forum την ίδια ημέρα στο ίδιο κέντρο).
Εφόσον δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο υπόψη μου, δεν την έχω ακυρώσει ακόμα.

----------


## dimpard

> Είμαι στη φάση που ο ΟΤΕ δεν έδωσε σωστά τη γραμμή (όπως και σε άλλους 3 χρήστες του forum την ίδια ημέρα στο ίδιο κέντρο).
> Εφόσον δεν έχω κάτι καλύτερο υπόψη μου, δεν την έχω ακυρώσει ακόμα.


Κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό.
Τώρα, ίσως ο ΟΤΕ να το κάνει τέλεια. :Smile:

----------


## BoGe

. . . . . . . . .

----------


## lewton

> Κάθε εμπόδιο για καλό.
> Τώρα, ίσως ο ΟΤΕ να το κάνει τέλεια.


Θα δείξει.
Ίσως σε λίγες μέρες να μπορώ να βάλω Forthnet Double Play Soho χωρίς να έχω γραμμή ΟΤΕ, οπότε ναι, τότε θα είμαι ευτυχής που δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε η Net One, γιατί άλλο να πληρώνω 38€ και άλλο 25€ το μήνα (κλήσεις δεν κάνω παρά σπάνιες).

----------


## amateur361

> Αν χρησιμοποιησω κλεμες (αυτες που ενωνουμε καλωδια ρευματος) για να ενωσω τα καλωδια που ειναι ενωμενα με το χερι και τυλιγμενα με μονωτικη θα υπαρχει προβλημα???
> 
> Επειδη τα καλωδιακα του δικλωνου ειναι πολυ λεπτα και οι κλεμες εχουν μεγαλυτερη διαμετρο για να χωρανε τα πιο χοντρα καλωδια ρευματος και φοβαμαι μηπως δεν κανουν καλη επαφη ή πεφτουν/βγαινουν μολις τα βιδωσω.


εγώ θα έλεγα να τo δοκιμάσεις, και φρόντισε να βρείς 'κλέμες μαύρες, στα καταστήματα με ηλεκτρονικά υλικά, η κάτι παρόμοιο, και καλής επαφής, και ανάλογης διαμέτρου

----------


## aitos

Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:07:34 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 5,31 / 75,89 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,5 / 14,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 24,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 130 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 978 / 20 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 436 / 14 


  με λίγο "σκάλισμα" βελτιώνεται  :One thumb up:   άντε να βλέπουμε τέτοιες αποδόσεις ...all together  :Smile:

----------


## BoGe

Κάτι που πρόσεξα είδικά τις τελευταίες μέρες, στην ενότητα της FORTHnet με πολύ πιο πολλές ενεργοποιήσεις, στην ίδια ταχύτητα με εδώ (10ΜΒ), αλλά και τώρα με τις αναβαθμίσεις πάνω από 10ΜΒ, δεν βλέπω να υπάρχουν πορβλήματα εκεί. Και δεν αναφέρομαι σε ποι΄τητα τηλεφωνίας ή internet, αλλά σε ποιότητα σύνδεσης και σφαλμάτων/διακοπών/βραχυκυκλωμάτων.

----------


## dimpard

> ...
> Ωραία, αλλά τι γίνεται με τον συγχρονισμό, που πέφτει αργά και σταθερά κάθε μέρα? (Ξεκίνησε: 1.023 / 10.239 και έχει φτάσει: 858 / 6.965 μέσα σε 10 μέρες)
> "Το παρακολουθούμε και αν δεν βελτιωθεί να το κλειδώσουμε στα 7..."
> 
> ΥΓ: Υπολόγισα πως με τον ρυθμό μείωσης του συγχρονισμού, που έχει η γραμμή, σε 21 μέρες θα φτάσει στο 0 (μηδέν)


Η πτώση συνεχίζεται : 858 / 6641, 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 6,5 
Uptime: 0 days, 0:03:15    <Όποτε το κοιτάω βλέπω χρόνους κάτω της μισής ώρας>

Υπάρχει μια σταθερότητα  στην γραμμή, μόνο που αφορά την πτώση των χαρακτηριστικών :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Είμαι έξω φρενών μαζί τους. Χθες και αφού πάλι δεν είχα καμία ενημέρωση (παρότι με είχαν διαβεβαιώσει ότι θα έχουν έρθει μέχρι τη Παρασκευή) τους πήρα τηλέφωνο το πρωί. Μίλησε το παληκάρι με τον τεχνικό και μου είπε πως θα κάναν μία προσπάθεια να ερχόντουσαν χθες διαφορετικά σήμερα (Σάββατο). Επίσης μου είπε ότι μέχρι το βράδυ θα με πάρουν να μου πουν τι θα γίνει τελικά. Φυσικά δε περίμενα να με πάρει κανείς (έχω συνηθίσει) και φυσικά έτσι και (δεν) έγινε. Παίρνω λοιπόν πριν λίγο τηλέφωνο να ρωτήσω τι έγινε και μου λέει η κοπέλα ότι δε βλέπει κάποια εξέλιξη. Την ενημερώνω τι μου είπαν εχθές και μου λέει πως δε βλέπει να με έχουν στο πρόγραμμα για σήμερα!! Έχει αρχίσει και ξεφτυλίζεται η κατάσταση. Περιμένω ήδη 10 μέρες για μία βλάβη. Δηλαδή τόσες μέρες δε μπορούσε να χωρέσει κάπου ένα ραντεβού όταν γνωρίζουν ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη τηλεφωνία στον ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αριθμό και ενώ ο αριθμός της φορητότητας είναι νεκρός και θα μπει μόνο όταν φτιάξει το πρόβήμα που σημαίνει ότι έχω χάσει 23984628763 κλήσεις!!! Και το χειρότερο είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει και φως στον ορίζοντα. Κανένα τηλέφωνο, καμία ενημέρωση, κανένα ραντεβού. Μόνο διαβεβαιώσεις του αέρα. *Ο ΟΤΕ όμως τον βρόχο τον παρέδωσε σε ~13 εργάσιμες!!!*

----------


## nxenos

> Η πτώση συνεχίζεται : 858 / 6641, 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 6,5 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:03:15    <Όποτε το κοιτάω βλέπω χρόνους κάτω της μισής ώρας>
> 
> Υπάρχει μια σταθερότητα  στην γραμμή, μόνο που αφορά την πτώση των χαρακτηριστικών


Φιλαρακι εχουμε το ιδιο s/n margin παντως....

----------


## amateur361

θα γράψω μερικά λόγια ακόμα
 και θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι όσο περισσότερο μπορώ ουσιαστικός και έτσι θα τo κλείσω από μεριά μου,
και θα παρακαλούσα να ληφθούν σοβαρά υπόψην, ακόμα και από τους τεχνικούς!
πιστεύω ότι δεν φταίει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και καμια netone, διότι τα μηχανήματα τους είναι σύγκρονα και πολλαπλών δυνατοτήτων, και θα αφήσω ανοικτό μονο 1% στο πρόβλημα,  που θα οφείλεται στις "ριθμισεις" τους, και τον χειρισμό τους, και θα το ονομάσω παιδικές ασθένειες.
από εκεί και πέρα το 99% οφείλεται στο υπάρχον δίκτυο και στα μονόκλωνα καλώδια του, που έχουν υπολογιστεί για άλλη χρήση και όχι για DSL2 ακόμα και η διατομή τους αλλα και η φτωχή μόνωση τους ,
και εδώ ,θα σας φέρω κάποιο παράδειγμα που μπορεί κάποιοι να το συναντήσατε στο στρατό,: οι γραμμές στα radar έχουν γίνει πια λούκι κούφιο, από λαμαρίνα ,και με υπολογισμένες μάλιστα και τις καμπύλες όπου χρειάζονται αναγκαστικά, διότι οι υψηλές συχνότητες στο σήμα έχουν πια αποκτήσει ιδιότητες φωτός, και πρέπει να τσουλάνε σαν νεράκι,με ανάκλαση διάθλαση, και περίθλαση. 
ερχόμαστε τώρα να δούμε τι γίνετε πάνω στο μονόκλωνο:
όταν λοιπόν το σήμα αναγκαστεί να περάσει από μια απότομη στροφή η συστροφή η γωνια, τότε παρουσιάζει στάσιμα που αλλα ακτινοβολούνται έξω από το καλώδιο λόγο φτωχής μόνωσης έτσι εξασθένιση...κλπ, και αλλα παραμένουν και κάνουν μεγαλύτερη ζημια "γκελαροντας" προς τα πίσω ,και έτσι θόρυβος....κλπ και όλου του κόσμου τα άσχημα ,φανταστείτε τώρα τι γιαίνετε σε απότομο τσάκισμα 180 μοιρών
έχοντας αυτά υπόψιν οι επιστήμονες κατάλαβαν ότι μονο μικρά λουκια ,θα ανταποκριθούν πλήρως δηλαδή οι οπτικές ίνες
ας προσπαθήσουμε λοιπόν και εμείς να κάνουμε  όλοι τη 'δουλειά μας  σωστά, με τα υπάρχοντα μέσα και δίκτυα, μέχρι να έρθουν και εδώ .......

φιλικά Στάθης

----------


## No-Name

Τον μέσο χρήστη δεν τον πολυενδιαφέρει αν ευθύνεται το υπάρχον δίκτυο ή τα dslam για την κατάντια των παρεχόμενων "υπηρεσιων",επίσης θα μπορούσαν όπως βάζουν το *έως* Χ Mbps, να βάζουν και ένα αστεράκι και να σου λέει υποσημείωση ότι δεν εγγυόμαστε καμία υπηρεσία λόγω παλαιότητας δικτύου.

Τέλος δεν νομiζω σε καμία πόλη να μπήκε ο χαλκός (ΤΟΤΕ) με προοπτκή του adsl

----------


## mich83

> θα γράψω μερικά λόγια ακόμα
>  και θα προσπαθήσω να είμαι όσο περισσότερο μπορώ ουσιαστικός και έτσι θα τo κλείσω από μεριά μου,
> και θα παρακαλούσα να ληφθούν σοβαρά υπόψην, ακόμα και από τους τεχνικούς!
> πιστεύω ότι δεν φταίει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και καμια netone, διότι τα μηχανήματα τους είναι σύγκρονα και πολλαπλών δυνατοτήτων, και θα αφήσω ανοικτό μονο 1% στο πρόβλημα,  που θα οφείλεται στις "ριθμισεις" τους, και τον χειρισμό τους, και θα το ονομάσω παιδικές ασθένειες.
> από εκεί και πέρα το 99% οφείλεται στο υπάρχον δίκτυο και στα μονόκλωνα καλώδια του, που έχουν υπολογιστεί για άλλη χρήση και όχι για DSL2 ακόμα και η διατομή τους αλλα και η φτωχή μόνωση τους ,
> και εδώ ,θα σας φέρω κάποιο παράδειγμα που μπορεί κάποιοι να το συναντήσατε στο στρατό,: οι γραμμές στα radar έχουν γίνει πια λούκι κούφιο, από λαμαρίνα ,και με υπολογισμένες μάλιστα και τις καμπύλες όπου χρειάζονται αναγκαστικά, διότι οι υψηλές συχνότητες στο σήμα έχουν πια αποκτήσει ιδιότητες φωτός, και πρέπει να τσουλάνε σαν νεράκι,με ανάκλαση διάθλαση, και περίθλαση. 
> ερχόμαστε τώρα να δούμε τι γίνετε πάνω στο μονόκλωνο:
> όταν λοιπόν το σήμα αναγκαστεί να περάσει από μια απότομη στροφή η συστροφή η γωνια, τότε παρουσιάζει στάσιμα που αλλα ακτινοβολούνται έξω από το καλώδιο λόγο φτωχής μόνωσης έτσι εξασθένιση...κλπ, και αλλα παραμένουν και κάνουν μεγαλύτερη ζημια "γκελαροντας" προς τα πίσω ,και έτσι θόρυβος....κλπ και όλου του κόσμου τα άσχημα ,φανταστείτε τώρα τι γιαίνετε σε απότομο τσάκισμα 180 μοιρών
> έχοντας αυτά υπόψιν οι επιστήμονες κατάλαβαν ότι μονο μικρά λουκια ,θα ανταποκριθούν πλήρως δηλαδή οι οπτικές ίνες
> ...



Καλά όλα αυτά αδερφέ αλλά για να μάθεις τι τελικά φταίει πρέπει πρώτα να έρθουν να ελεγξουν. Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό φταίνε αποκλειστικά αυτοί. Ειδικά αν για αυτό θέλουν μισό μήνα.

----------


## lewton

Κάτι σάπιο υπάρχει στο βασίλειο της Net One.  :Whistle: 
Και αυτό είναι η έλλειψη προσωπικού. Προσλήψεις τώρα ρε!!  :Clap:

----------


## rdaniel

Λοιπόν, ακούστε κάτι παράξενο ... Πριν μερικές ώρες με καλούν στη γραμμή που έχω από ΟΤΕ. Το τηλέφωνο παρουσιάζει πολύ θόρυβο και ξαφνικά νεκρώνει! Όσο και αν ανοιγοκλείνω την γραμμή τίποτα! Προσπαθώ να καλέσω από το πρώτο νούμερο της γραμμής της NetOne και μετά πό λίγο νεκρώνει και αυτό! Ευτυχώς συνεχίζει να παίζει το δεύτερο νούμερο της γραμμής της NetOne, οπότε παίρνω και δηλώνω βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ αλλά και στην NetOne.

Και ναι μεν όσον αφορά την NetOne, αναγκάστηκα να κάνε ένα hardware reset στο router και να ξαναφορτώσει το firmware, οπότε και επανήλθε το τηλέφωνο και στο πρώτο νούμερο (τώρα, γιατί χάλασε in the first place, άγνωστο!) Ξανάκανα και τις ρυθμίσεις μου (οκ, 5 λεπτά) και ήταν όλα καλά...

Όσον τον ΟΤΕ όμως, ΑΚΟΜΗ είναι νεκρή η γραμμή και οι τεχνικοί ΘΑ με πάρουν κάποια στιγμή (ελπίζω μεσα στο ΣΚ) και να σημειώσω ότι το 121 ΔΕΝ απαντούσε (έδειχνε να μιλάει επί αρκετή ώρα μέχρι να βγάλω γραμμή, ακόμη και από άλλη, δανεική, γραμμή ΟΤΕ!) ... 

Συμπέρασμα: κάποιος μου έχει κάνει βουντού, δεν εξηγείται!  :Razz:  Ή αυτό, ή κάποιος πάτησε λάθος κουμπάκι και μαζί με την ADSL (που έχω ζητήσει να διακοπεί στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ) μου έκοψε και την γραμμή!!!  :Mad:

----------


## amateur361

> Τον μέσο χρήστη δεν τον πολυενδιαφέρει αν ευθύνεται το υπάρχον δίκτυο ή τα dslam για την κατάντια των παρεχόμενων "υπηρεσιων",επίσης θα μπορούσαν όπως βάζουν το *έως* Χ Mbps, να βάζουν και ένα αστεράκι και να σου λέει υποσημείωση ότι δεν εγγυόμαστε καμία υπηρεσία λόγω παλαιότητας δικτύου.
> 
> Τέλος δεν νομiζω σε καμία πόλη να μπήκε ο χαλκός (ΤΟΤΕ) με προοπτκή του adsl



ναι !έχεις δίκιο φιλε μου όταν πέρναγε ο χαλκός, ούτε dsl1 ούτε2 υπολογίζανε.. απλός στην πορόια βλέπουν τι γίνετε στο εξωτερικό ,και μέχρι που μπορεί εμπειρικά να σηκώσει το πράγμα και το κάνουν... με πειραματόζωα εμάς 
αλλα αυτά όπως και τα περί εγγύησης παρεχομενων ταχυτήτων, νομίζω ότι έχουν απαντηθεί σε παλαιότερα post εδώ μέσα

----------


## amateur361

> Καλά όλα αυτά αδερφέ αλλά για να μάθεις τι τελικά φταίει πρέπει πρώτα να έρθουν να ελεγξουν. Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό φταίνε αποκλειστικά αυτοί. Ειδικά αν για αυτό θέλουν μισό μήνα.


συμφωνώ απόλυτα

----------


## Sebu

> Sebu,έχεις φορητό υπολογιστή;


Ναι εχω και φορητο και σε μια δοκιμη που εκανα δεν μπορεσα να τον συνδεσω με το ασυρματο!!Στο ρουτερ εχω βαλει WPA και τον κωδικο που ειχε απο κατω.Κανω στο λαπτοπ το ιδιο, βρισκει δικτυο, συνδεεται μεν αλλα δεν παιρνει ip και μου βγαζει μηνυμα "waiting for authentication process,never started"
Αλλα ειναι το μικροτερο προβλημα επι της παρουσης




> Λυπάμαι με το πρόβλημα του Sebu.
> Η λύση είναι μια: FTTH τώρα.


Απο το στομα σου και στου θεου το αυτι αλλα θα αργησουν αυτες οι οπτικες




> εγώ θα έλεγα να τo δοκιμάσεις, και φρόντισε να βρείς 'κλέμες μαύρες, στα καταστήματα με ηλεκτρονικά υλικά, η κάτι παρόμοιο, και καλής επαφής, και ανάλογης διαμέτρου


Οι μαυρες εχουν διαφορα απο τις κλασσικες ασπρες???Τα καλωδιακια του κατανεμητη ειναι αυτα τα λεπτα τα δυσυρματα που ειναι σαν συρματα σκληρα και οταν τα τσακισεις μενουν ετσι, τα οποια εχουν σχετικα μικρη διαμετρο.Ο κατανεμητης ειναι απο τους καινουριους που "κλιπσαρουν" τα καλωδια.





> Τον μέσο χρήστη δεν τον πολυενδιαφέρει αν ευθύνεται το υπάρχον δίκτυο ή τα dslam για την κατάντια των παρεχόμενων "υπηρεσιων",επίσης θα μπορούσαν όπως βάζουν το *έως* Χ Mbps, να βάζουν και ένα αστεράκι και να σου λέει υποσημείωση ότι δεν εγγυόμαστε καμία υπηρεσία λόγω παλαιότητας δικτύου.
> 
> Τέλος δεν νομiζω σε καμία πόλη να μπήκε ο χαλκός (ΤΟΤΕ) με προοπτκή του adsl


Συμφωνω απολυτα.Αν και θα ηταν μια ακομα δικαιολογια για να αποφευγουν τις δηλωσεις βλαβων, του στυλ οτι "σας ειχαμε ενημερωσει οτι το δικτυο λογω παλαιοτητας ισως να μην,οποτε ναι μεν αλλα...."

Σε καμια προηγμενη δυτικη χωρα δεν μπηκε ο χαλκος με προοπτικη adsl.Γιατι ομως τα γατονια οι Αμερικανοι την ξεκινησαν πρωτοι και την εχουν τοσες δεκαετιες μαζι με την cable???Ηλιθιοι ειναι,δεν ξερουν τις αδυναμιες του χαλκου??Η μηπως ειναι πιο οργανωμενοι, με ποιοτικοτερα δικτυα χαλκου και κανουν σοβαρες μετρησεις πριν παραδωσουν ενα βροχο για να δουν αν μπορει να αντεξει adsl υπηρεσιες???Ο ΟΤΕ συμφωνα με το RUO υποχρεουται να ελεγξει μεν τη γραμμη, αλλα οι μετρησεις αυτες ποιοτητας αφορουν τις δυνατοτητες της τηλεφωνιας, οχι της adsl.Αρα ή εκει στην ΕΕΤΤ είναι ασχετοι ή ο ΟΤΕ τους επιασε κοτσους στην συνταξη του RUO.

-----------------------------------------------------

Και μερικα νεα απο τη γραμμη.Χθες βραδυ στις 10 εκανε αλλο ενα αποσυγχρονισμο.Στην επανοδο λοιπον κλειδωνει up στα 940 με SNR 7,5 και αντεξε ετσι για καμια ωρα.
Αυτο πρακτικα σημαινει οτι η γραμμη δεν εχει ταβανι και 100% utilization τα 858 που λεγανε γιατι αλλιως πως καταφερε εστω και για 1 ωρα να μεινει συχρονισμενο εκει???

Κατα τις 1 το πρωι επανηλθε στα 858 αλλα με SNR διψηφιο πρωτογνωρο για 3μερα μετα απο 18-20 αποσυγχρονισμους σε διαστημα λιγων ωρων.
Στις 6 το πρωι που το ξαναειδα παρεμενε up με 2ψηφιο SNR και στα 2.
Στις 4 το μεσημερι που γυρισα το SNR του up ειχε πεσει στα 8,5 χωρις αποσυχρονισμο μεχρι στιγμης και πριν απο λιγο παρεμενε στο 8,5 αλλα του down εκανε βολτα απο 7,5 μεχρι 12,5.

Ολα αυτα συνηγορουν στο οτι η γραμμη εχει δυνατοτητες(δεν μπορει να καταφερνει να συχρονισει για μια ωρα up στα 940 και επι 6-7 ωρες που το παρακολουθησα να εχει και διψηφιο SNR.Αρα σημαινει πως υπαρχει καποια "δυναμικη" πηγη θορυβου γιατι δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι κανανε καθαρισμο της γραμμης χτες βραδυ στις 11).

Θα το παρακολουθησω μεχρι Δευτερα και βλεπουμε.Αν και με το SNR οπως εχει πεσει δεν το βλεπω να κλεινει το 24ωρο uptime  :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

Ουτε σημερα κλεισαμε 24 ωρες.Στις 23 και κατι αποσυγχρονισμος.Ξανασυγχρονισε στα 912 up αλλα με 3,5 SNR.Παρολα αυτα συγχρονισε και το ιντερνετ δουλευε κανονικα.Για το φοβο των Ιουδαιων ομως εκανα ενα ρεσταρτ.Ξανασυγχρονισε στα 932 με SNR 7,5.

Οποτε καταρριπτεται ο μυθος του 858 μαξιμουμ upload λογω 100% της γραμμης και το 864 μαξ attainable που υποτιθεται οτι μετρησε χτες απο την πορτα μεχρι το ρουτερ ο τεχνικος του dslam.Μπορει να ανεβαινει δυσκολα και να μην κραταει λογω θορυβου αλλα ο περιοριστικος παραγοντας ειναι ο θορυβος και οχι ο χαλκος σαν μεσο.Για αυτο πιστευω οτι με ενα καθαρισμο μπορει να στρωσουν τα πραγματα (ιδανικη λυση θα ηταν η αλλαγη ζευγους το οποιο θα επρεπε να μετρησουν πρωτα πριν παραλαβουν).

Κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε πριν σε ειδοποιησουν για τη συνδεση, να ερχονται στον κατανεμητη και να μετρανε οι τεχνικοι της ΝετΟνε τα ποιοτικα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης και σε τετοιες περιπτωσεις να τα δινουν βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ και να μην απασχολουν-συνδεουν τον πελατη μεχρι να παρουν καθαρο-σωστο ζευγος???

Μηπως πρεπει να "πιεσουμε" την ΕΕΤΤ να ενσωματωσει αντιστοιχο ορο στο RUO.Και επισης ο ΟΤΕ μετα απο 2 συνεχομενες παραδοσεις ελλατωματικου βροχου να υποχρεωνεται να παραδωσει τον 3ο καθαρο, που σημαινει οτι θα πρεπει επιτελους να κανεις μετρησεις για adsl και οχι τηλεφωνια πανω στο χαλκο.Αυτα πρεπει να μπουν στο RUO και οχι αν η βλαβη θα κλεινει σε 3 ή 4 μερες ή αν ο βροχος θα κατασκευαζεται σε 13 εργασιμες ή 15.Καλυτερα να έπαιρνε 2-3 εργασιμες παραπανω αλλα να ηταν ποιοτικα ΟΚ.Γιατι τωρα και που παραδοθηκε πριν τις 13 εργασιμες τι καταλαβα??Εγω δεν τραβιεμαι 3 μερες τωρα για δουλεια και υποχρεωση του παροχου και του διαχειριστη του last mile???

----------


## No-Name

Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω κατα πόσο ο ΟΤΕ δίνει ένα μεγάλο αριθμό προβληματικών βρόχων αποκλειστικά στη net1...

Τόσα προβλήματα με τους βρόχους δεν έχω συναντήσει σε άλλους παρόχους με full llu

----------


## lewton

> Δεν μπορώ να ξέρω κατα πόσο ο ΟΤΕ δίνει ένα μεγάλο αριθμό προβληματικών βρόχων αποκλειστικά στη net1...
> 
> Τόσα προβλήματα με τους βρόχους δεν έχω συναντήσει σε άλλους παρόχους με full llu


Kάποιος μεγάλος δε δίνει καν σε ανενεργό βρόχο.
Κάτι θα ξέρει.  :Whistle:

----------


## No-Name

Δεν μίλησα σε σχεση με άλλο πάροχο.Ο μεγάλος δεν δίνει ανενεργό βρόχο λόγω ανεπάρκειας του CRM  :Wink: 

Πιάνω αποκλειστικά το γεγονός ότι μπορεί να συμβεί το οτιδήποτε από πλευράς ποιότητας βρόχου(κατα τα λεγόμενα της netone) ώστε να δικαιολογηθεί η παρούσα κατάσταση.Το εντυπωσιακό είναι ότι δεν έχει συμβεί σε 2-3 άτομα μόνο....(απόσο διαβάζω τις εντυπώσεις)

----------


## pajoee

Από τις 6 το απόγευμα η σύνδεσή μου έχει διακοπή.... Δεν συγχρονίζει με τίποτα... δοκίμασα τα πάντα αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα....
Πριν από περίπου 1 ώρα συγχρόνισε και πάλι.....

Uptime:0 days, 0:06:06Modulation:G.992.5 annex ABandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:36 / 3.993Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]:856,00 / 2,01Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:8,5 / 17,5Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:52,5 / 39,5SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:7,0 / 6,5Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCMLoss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):8 / 0Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Link (Remote):0Error Seconds (Local/Remote):260 / 0FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0CRC Errors (Up/Down):71.080 / 2HEC Errors (Up/Down):75.960 / 2

ΠΑΤΟΣ...... (Νομίζω ότι είναι και αρνητικό ρεκόρ.....)

Ακόμα να φανούν οι τεχνικοί.... από δευτέρα τους έχω καλέσεις και πάει Κυριακή.... καλά τόση δουλειά έχει πέσει????

Καλό βράδυ...

----------


## Sebu

Διαβαζω τωρα και βρισκω αρκετα πραγματα για ενισχυτες σηματος για cable internet σε καλες τιμες και ενισχυουν αρκετα το σημα (14db).Το θεμα ειναι το search στο google δεν βγαζει τιποτα για adsl amplifiers.

Αυτη τη στιγμη το παλευει για να μην πεσει (αντεχει καπου 3 ωρες) αλλα εχει κανει το snr του up κατι βουτιες μεχρι το 3 (απορω πως κραταει και δεν αποσυχρονιζει) μαζι με του down να βουταει στο 7 απο το 12.

Ξερετε μηπως ποτε αποσυχρονιζει η γραμμη??Οταν και τα 2 snr παιζουν κατω απο το 5-6 ή αρκει και ενα απο τα 2???Αν δλδ το ενα ειναι στο 15-20 και το αλλο κατεβει στο 3,4,5 η γραμμη θα αποσυγχρονισει ή οχι???

Μωρε ας βρω εγω τον ενισχυτη οπως τον θελω σε καλη τιμη (θα κανω την πατεντα που εκανα και στη δορυφορικη) και δεν θα εχω κανενα π@υστη αναγκη.

Παντως ειναι παραξενο.Τεταρτη 27/06 ενεργοποιηση.Τωρα Κυριακη 01/07/2007.Το ρουτερ δεν εχει κλεισει 24 ωρες uptime.Παντα στις 23 και κατι, κατι συμβαινει και αποσυγχρονιζει.Μονο τυχαιο δεν ειναι.

*Καλο μηνα κιολας!!!!!!!*

----------


## No-Name

Και εσύ βραχυχύκλωμα έχεις?Αλήθεια όταν τους κάλεσες τι σου είπαν?

Ρε σεις είστε αρκετοί που ζητάτε τεχνικούς και σας συνδέουν με Κάιρο...για στείλτε καμια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ αν είναι να σκαλώνουν από τώρα που είναι αρχή τι θα γίνει μετα?

Sebu με SNR 7 στα 18Mbps δεν έχω πρόβλημα αποσυγχρονισμού λογικά όταν πάει στο 2 με 1 πρέπει να "πέφτει"

----------


## lewton

> Και εσύ βραχυχύκλωμα έχεις?Αλήθεια όταν τους κάλεσες τι σου είπαν?
> 
> Ρε σεις είστε αρκετοί που ζητάτε τεχνικούς και σας συνδέουν με Κάιρο...για στείλτε καμια καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ αν είναι να σκαλώνουν από τώρα που είναι αρχή τι θα γίνει μετα?


Μετά θα πάμε όλοι Forthnet!  :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

> Μετά θα πάμε όλοι Forthnet!


άλλη αυτή με "υπέροχη" Τ.Υ...... :Thumb down:  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Και ειναι κριμα ρε γαμωτο γιατι η τηλεφωνια ειναι τζιτζι.Σημερα το απογευμα μιλαγα πανω απο μιση ωρα και δεν καταλαβα διαφορα απο ΟΤΕ.

Μολις ξεμπερδεψω με κατι δουλιτσες που εχω την ερχομενη βδομαδα λεω να κατσω να συνταξω μια ωραια επιστολη με αποδεκτη τη NetOne και κοινοποιηση στην ΕΕΤΤ.Εκτος και αν μεσα στις επομενες 7-10 μερες εχω νεα απο τους τεχνικους στο dslam οτι "καθαρισαν" τη γραμμη ή οτι θα αλλαξουν ζευγος.

Τα καλα του να ενεργοποιησε πρωτος.Δεν εχει πεσει πελατεια και ασχολουνται μονο μαζι σου.Τωρα που πεσαμε μαζεμενοι και δεν μας περιμεναν τρεχουν και δεν φτανουν και φυσικα η συνδεση με Καιρο ειναι καθημερινο φαινομενο.

----------


## No-Name

> Τωρα που πεσαμε μαζεμενοι και δεν μας περιμεναν


Εδώ διαφωνώ...νομίζω ότι σας περίμεναν δεν πιστεύω ότι ήλπίζαν σε λιγότερο πλήθος από όσους έχουν

----------


## harris

> Και ειναι κριμα ρε γαμωτο γιατι η τηλεφωνια ειναι τζιτζι.Σημερα το απογευμα μιλαγα πανω απο μιση ωρα και δεν καταλαβα διαφορα απο ΟΤΕ.


Σημαντική ερώτηση! 

Έχεις δοκιμάσει την τηλεφωνία ενώ παράλληλα κατεβάζεις torrent;  :Thinking:

----------


## A_gamer

> Μετά θα πάμε όλοι Forthnet!


Ωχχχχχ...
Ακόμη και σε ώρες όπως η παρούσα θα έχετε αναμονή 80 λεπτά+ στο τηλέφωνο αν πλακώσετε όλοι.
Ας ελπίσουμε να "πιάσει" το νέο σετ οδηγιών της ΕΕΤΤ, αλλιώς... :Scared:

----------


## Sebu

> Σημαντική ερώτηση! 
> 
> Έχεις δοκιμάσει την τηλεφωνία ενώ παράλληλα κατεβάζεις torrent;


Ναι κανενα προβλημα.Βεβαια εχω βαλει κοφτη στα τορρεντς στα 400kb/s down γιατι εχω και αλλα pc στο δικτυο, μην τρωω ολο το bandwidth εγω  :Razz: 

Αλλα με σταθερα ρεζερβε στο upload τα 40kb/s και αλλα 25-30 που θελει για τα ACKs οταν κατεβαζει φουλ παρολο που ειμαι στα 858 Up λογω γραμμης, αρα περιπου 92kb/s δεν εχω παρατηρησει κατι αρνητικο.

Βεβαια ακομα δεν εχω συνδεσει το 2ο τηλεφωνο γιατι μου λειπει συσκευη.Απο βδομαδα που θα αγορασω και θα εχω και τις 2 γραμμες up and running θα ποσταρω τελικες εντυπωσεις.

Για αυτο αλλωστε και δεν εχω ψηφισει ακομα στο αντιστοιχο thread που εχει ανοιξει ο lewton για την τηλεφωνια.

----------


## harris

> Ναι κανενα προβλημα.
> 
> Βεβαια ακομα δεν εχω συνδεσει το 2ο τηλεφωνο γιατι μου λειπει συσκευη.


Αν δεν έχεις πρόβλημα σ'αυτη την ταχύτητα με torrents που ανοίγουν τρελλό αριθμό συνδέσεων και είναι ο εχθρός του VoIP, τότε δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα γενικώς  :Wink: 

Άρα προφανώς η νετένα κάνει καλό (ΠΟΛΥ καλό) QoS  :Wink:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sebu

Κοιτα εχω μαξ 90 συνδεσεις ανα τορρεντ και 300 στο συνολο.Ποτε δεν κατεβαζω-ανεβαζω ταυτοχρονα πανω απο 4 με την αναλογια να ειναι 3 down 1 up.Το μουλαρι στο αλλο μηχανημα εχει πολυ λιγοτερες συνδεσεις και μικροτερους κοφτες.

Οποτε λογικα μενει bandwidth για browsing,http downloading,streaming και τηλεφωνια.

Αλλωστε μολις μετακομισα απο μια φτωχη πλην τιμια 768 οπου στις ωρες αιχμης ειχα 40-45kb/s down και στο τσακιρ κεφι 70-75.Και ολα αυτα με τα ιδια μηχανηματα αλλα με μικροτερη καταναλωση σε τορρεντς και μουλαρι,πολυ μικροτερη και μαλιστα ορισμενες φορες μπουκωνε.

Μην καταληξω σαν τη διαφημιση του ΟΤΕ να φοραω ζωνη ασφαλειας για να μην με σηκωσει η ταχυτητα  :Laughing: 

Αλλωστε υστερα απο 2 χρονια adsl οτι ηταν να κατεβασω το κατεβασα.Τωρα απλα θελω να εχω την ταχυτητα της στιγμης.Δλδ αν θελησω κατι τωρα να κατεβει αμεσα και οχι σε 2-3 μερες.Πχ βιντεοκλιπ,βιντεακια οτιδηποτε κατεβαινουν σε dt.Αυτο που θες για τον χ,ψ λογο το εχεις γρηγορα.

Δε με νοιαζει να κατεβασω οτι κυκλοφορει στο δικτυο μονο και μονο επειδη εχω 10αρα.Αυτο το ξεπερασα στο πανεπιστημιο οταν ξετιναζα τις 8mbit γραμμες των εργαστηριων.Και μου φαινοταν τοτε απιστευτο που κατεβαζα με 200-300kb/s σταθερα οταν σπιτι ειχα dial up.Η καλυτερη επενδυση τοτε ηταν το 1o μου usb flash και ο εξωτερικος σκληρος.Τοτε ειχα κατεβασει το ιντερνετ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .Με λογαριασμο στο streamload τοτε δεν μου ξεφευγε τιποτα.

----------


## harris

> Οποτε λογικα μενει bandwidth για browsing,http downloading,streaming και τηλεφωνια.


Δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι... γιατί τα torrents ανοίγουν μεγάλο αριθμό συνδέσεων, και ακόμα και με μικρή κατανάλωση bandwidth το VoIP δεν μπορεί να λειτουργήσει, εκτός αν ο provider έχει πολύ καλό QoS  :Wink:

----------


## apok

Από χθες ανήκω και εγώ ( έστω και ανεπίσημα, μιας και έκανα μονος μου τη μικτονόμιση ) στο κλαμπ.. Μένει μονο να παίξει πληρως η τηλεφωνία, αφου προς το παρών μπορώ μονο να καλέσω.. Μάλλον δεν έχουν δρομολογήσει ακομα τις κλήσεις απο το δικτυό τους

Εντυπώσεις αρκετά καλές μέχρι τώρα..

----------


## mich83

> Από χθες ανήκω και εγώ ( έστω και ανεπίσημα, μιας και έκανα μονος μου τη μικτονόμιση ) στο κλαμπ.. Μένει μονο να παίξει πληρως η τηλεφωνία, αφου προς το παρών μπορώ μονο να καλέσω.. Μάλλον δεν έχουν δρομολογήσει ακομα τις κλήσεις απο το δικτυό τους
> 
> Εντυπώσεις αρκετά καλές μέχρι τώρα..


Άντε επιτέλους.. καλορίζικη  :One thumb up:

----------


## yuk

Νέο firmware στο 780!
Παρατήρησα ότι μάλλον από χτες (αφού είχα ένα ανεξήγητο restart) η Net One μου /μας "έσπρωξε" νέο firmware. H παλιά έκδοση ήταν η 6.2.16.3 και η νέα, η 6.2.17.5.
Στο web interface δεν φαίνεται να αλλάζει κάτι (εξωτερικά), αλλά παρατηρώ ότι το margin δεν παίζει τόσο πολύ όσο παλιά (20-14), αλλά βρίσκεται στο 20-18 και τα λάθη έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί και μειωθεί αρκετά εως πολύ. 
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η νέα έκδοση θα λύσει μερικά προβλήματα!

----------


## BoGe

> Ναι εχω και φορητο


Πολύ ωραία.
Αφού έχεις φορητό λοιπόν, μην κάθεσαι και σκαλίζεις τα καλώδια, που στο τέλος μπορεί να είναι άδικος κόπος.
Πήγαινε με το φορητό και το modem στο υπόγειο/ισόγεο της πολυκατοικίας.
Εκεί που είναι το κεντρικό κουτί δηλαδή.
Συνέδεσε απευθείας το modem. Αν δεις θεαματική διαφορά στα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου, τότε πράγματι κάτι φταίει στην εσωτερική καλοδίωση, διαφορετικά απο τη σημείο εκείνο έως το σπίτι σου δεν υπάχει πρόβλμα.

----------


## dimpard

> Νέο firmware στο 780!
> Παρατήρησα ότι μάλλον από χτες (αφού είχα ένα ανεξήγητο restart) η Net One μου /μας "έσπρωξε" νέο firmware. H παλιά έκδοση ήταν η 6.2.16.3 και η νέα, η 6.2.17.5.
> Στο web interface δεν φαίνεται να αλλάζει κάτι (εξωτερικά), αλλά παρατηρώ ότι το margin δεν παίζει τόσο πολύ όσο παλιά (20-14), αλλά βρίσκεται στο 20-18 και τα λάθη έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί και μειωθεί αρκετά εως πολύ. 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η νέα έκδοση θα λύσει μερικά προβλήματα!


Διακρίσεις βλέπω.. :Razz: 
Σήμερα έχω κάνει πολλά restarts, είχα αρκετές φορές τον router off επιδή έψαχνα τα καλώδια (βρήκα μια ελλατωματική πρίζα), αλλά το firmware παραμένει το 6.2.16.3

----------


## akaloith

> Νέο firmware στο 780!
> Παρατήρησα ότι μάλλον από χτες (αφού είχα ένα ανεξήγητο restart) η Net One μου /μας "έσπρωξε" νέο firmware. H παλιά έκδοση ήταν η 6.2.16.3 και η νέα, η 6.2.17.5.
> Στο web interface δεν φαίνεται να αλλάζει κάτι (εξωτερικά), αλλά παρατηρώ ότι το margin δεν παίζει τόσο πολύ όσο παλιά (20-14), αλλά βρίσκεται στο 20-18 και τα λάθη έχουν σταθεροποιηθεί και μειωθεί αρκετά εως πολύ. 
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι η νέα έκδοση θα λύσει μερικά προβλήματα!


*οι πορτες, ρυθμισεις κτλ κρατηθηκαν ή χαθηκαν?*

----------


## Sebu

> Διακρίσεις βλέπω..
> Σήμερα έχω κάνει πολλά restarts, είχα αρκετές φορές τον router off επιδή έψαχνα τα καλώδια (βρήκα μια ελλατωματική πρίζα), αλλά το firmware παραμένει το 6.2.16.3


Δεν ειναι διακρισεις.Με τον τεχνικο στο κεντρο που μιλαγαμε 2 ωρες με ειχε βαλει 2 φορες να κανω hard reset απο το "ματακι" πισω για να κατεβασει λεει ξανα το firmware και τις ρυθμισεις απο τη ΝετΟνε.Χωρις hard reset μου ειχε πει δεν κατεβαζει το καινουριο firmware.Στο αποσυγχρονισμο απλα οταν ξανασυγχρονιζεις κανει authenticate εσενα με βαση την πορτα για αυτο και δεν μας εχουν δωσει κωδικους και username.

Για να τραβηξει ομως το firmware (αν πχ δεν εχει "κατσει" καλα στην αρχη) θελει hard reset.

O yuk μπορει να μας επιβεβαιωσει αν εκανε ή οχι hard reset στο ρουτερ του???

Το κακο ειναι οτι αν θελει hard reset για να κατεβασει το firmware σημαινει οτι χανονται ολες οι ρυθμισεις σε ΝΑΤ,firewall και ασυρματο δικτυο και πρεπει να τις κανεις απο το 0.Και δεν εχει επιλογη να τις κανεις export για να τις ξαναφορτωσεις μετα.Εκτος και αν εχει και δεν την εχω βρει ακομα.

----------


## dimpard

> Πολύ ωραία.
> Αφού έχεις φορητό λοιπόν, μην κάθεσαι και σκαλίζεις τα καλώδια, που στο τέλος μπορεί να είναι άδικος κόπος.
> Πήγαινε με το φορητό και το modem στο υπόγειο/ισόγεο της πολυκατοικίας.
> Εκεί που είναι το κεντρικό κουτί δηλαδή.
> Συνέδεσε απευθείας το modem. Αν δεις θεαματική διαφορά στα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου, τότε πράγματι κάτι φταίει στην εσωτερική καλοδίωση, διαφορετικά απο τη σημείο εκείνο έως το σπίτι σου δεν υπάχει πρόβλμα.


Μόλις τελείωσα από τη διαδικασία που προτείνεις. Βρήκα πως εξ΄αιτίας της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης σε κάποιο σημείο το SN Margin από (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,5 / 27,5 έπεφτε στα 7,5 / 6,5  ή και πιο χαμηλά και το Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 24,0 ανέβαινε στα 28,5 / 33,0
Ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή, παρ' όλο που δεν άπευθυνόταν σε μένα. :One thumb up: 




> Από χθες ανήκω και εγώ ( έστω και ανεπίσημα, μιας και έκανα μονος μου τη μικτονόμιση ) στο κλαμπ.. ..


Καλορίζικος.

Από στατιστικά πως πας?

----------


## yuk

Akaloith & Sebu:
Σήμερα γύρω στις 4:00 το πρωί που γύρισα σπίτι ρίχνω μια ματιά στο web interface και βλέπω ότι είχε uptime 8,5 ώρες. Αν θυμάμαι καλά το firmware είχε αλλάξει. Στο καπάκι όμως έκανα και ένα hard reset, oπότε τα ξαναπέρασα όλα. Γενικά δεν ασχολούμαι με p2p, οπότε δεν είχα και ανοιχτές πόρτες για να δω. Δεν μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά, αλλά είμαι σίγουρος κατά 90% ότι το firmware είχε αλλάξει πριν το hard reset. Έτσι κι αλλιώς μπορούν να κάνουν hard reset στα μηχανήματά μας, το είχε κάνει ένας τεχνικός την ώρα που μίλαγα μαζί του.

Τώρα που το σκέφτομαι με πήρε η Net One χτες στο κινητό, χωρίς να τους περιμένω, αλλά χτύπησε 2 φορές και το έκλεισαν. Ελπίζω να μην ήθελαν να μου πουν ότι είμαι από τους VIPs που θα πάρουν το νεό firmware...  :Thinking:   :Razz:

----------


## dimpard

> Δεν ειναι διακρισεις.Με τον τεχνικο στο κεντρο που μιλαγαμε 2 ωρες με ειχε βαλει 2 φορες να κανω hard reset απο το "ματακι" πισω για να κατεβασει λεει ξανα το firmware και τις ρυθμισεις απο τη ΝετΟνε.Χωρις hard reset μου ειχε πει δεν κατεβαζει το καινουριο firmware.Στο αποσυγχρονισμο απλα οταν ξανασυγχρονιζεις κανει authenticate εσενα με βαση την πορτα για αυτο και δεν μας εχουν δωσει κωδικους και username.
> 
> Για να τραβηξει ομως το firmware (αν πχ δεν εχει "κατσει" καλα στην αρχη) θελει hard reset.
> 
> O yuk μπορει να μας επιβεβαιωσει αν εκανε ή οχι hard reset στο ρουτερ του???
> 
> Το κακο ειναι οτι αν θελει hard reset για να κατεβασει το firmware σημαινει οτι χανονται ολες οι ρυθμισεις σε ΝΑΤ,firewall και ασυρματο δικτυο και πρεπει να τις κανεις απο το 0.Και δεν εχει επιλογη να τις κανεις export για να τις ξαναφορτωσεις μετα.Εκτος και αν εχει και δεν την εχω βρει ακομα.


Έκανα το hardware reset, αλλά καμία αλλαγή.
Ο yuk δεν αναφέρει κάτι για hardware reset. Θα περιμένουμε την επιβεβαίωση του.

Edit: με πρόλαβε ο yuk...

----------


## akaloith

οποτε δε ξερουμε σιγουρα.
αφου δεν μας αφηνουν να κανουμε export ή backup τουλαχιστον ας κανουν αυτοι, αυτοι σιγουρα μπορουν.
Τις πορτες και κυριως το address book γιατι ηθελα χρονο για να το φτιαξω και δε μπορει καθε τοσο να χανεται.

----------


## mich83

Καμία αλλαγή και σε μένα παρά το hard-reset.

----------


## dimpard

> Καμία αλλαγή και σε μένα παρά το hard-reset.


Άρα δεν αληθεύει αυτό που είπε ο τεχνικός στον Sebu.
Παίζει ακόμα το σενάριο περί διακρίσεων :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## yuk

> Άρα δεν αληθεύει αυτό που είπε ο τεχνικός στον Sebu.
> Παίζει ακόμα το σενάριο περί διακρίσεων


Ε, καλά, μη το κάνουμε και θέμα...  :Cool:  :Whistle:  :Sneer: 
Yπομονή guys, αφού έγινε η αρχή, όλοι θα πάρουν...  :Wink:

----------


## rdaniel

> *οι πορτες, ρυθμισεις κτλ κρατηθηκαν ή χαθηκαν?*


Έκανα χτες hardware reset και download αυτόματα νέο firmware για να λύσω ένα πρόβλημα που είχα με το τηλέφωνο και φαίνεται πήρε την έκδοση την τελευταία (δεν το πήρα είδηση πάντως, μιας και δεν είχα κρατήσει το version της παλιάς!).

Οι ρυθμίσεις lan, firewall, devices κλπ χάθηκαν, αλλά οι ρυθμίσεις port forwarding *νομιζω* κρατήθηκαν. Δεν μπορώ να είμαι 100% σίγουρος, γιατί έκανα διάφορες ρυθμίσεις μετά, αλλά ένας κανόνας που είχα για torrents (custom) νομίζω κρατήθηκε.

----------


## akaloith

το address book με νοιαζει κυριως.
4-5 κανονες για τα p2p μπορω να τα ξαναπερασω.

----------


## mich83

Backup του address book ή των NAT Rules μπορούμε να πάρουμε;

----------


## akaloith

nope!!

----------


## mich83

Μεγάλη ηλιθιότητα αυτή από πλευράς Τhompson..

----------


## lewton

Συγχαρητήρια στη Net One για την ενεργοποίηση του Apok, και στα δικά μας εμείς οι λεύτερες.  :Razz:

----------


## akaloith

lewton νομιζω οτι εισαι ο πιο καθυστερημενος εδω μεσα 
Με τη καλη εννοια του ορου παντα :P

----------


## yuk

> [...]αλλά παρατηρώ ότι το margin δεν παίζει τόσο πολύ όσο παλιά (20-14), αλλά βρίσκεται στο 20-18[...]


Άκυρο. Ξανάρχισε να π@π@ρίζεται...  :Badmood:  :Very angry:

----------


## lewton

> lewton νομιζω οτι εισαι ο πιο καθυστερημενος εδω μεσα 
> Με τη καλη εννοια του ορου παντα :P


Μακάρι να καυστερήσω κι άλλο, για να το γυρίσω σε Forthnet!

----------


## akaloith

> Μεγάλη ηλιθιότητα αυτή από πλευράς Τhompson..


η thomson  μια χαρα επιτρεπει backup
H netone εχει αφαιρεσει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα

----------


## mich83

> η thomson  μια χαρα επιτρεπει backup
> H netone εχει αφαιρεσει αυτη τη δυνατοτητα




...ασχολίαστο...

----------


## akaloith

> Για να εξασφαλιστεί η απρόσκοπτη και σωστή λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών του δικτύου της Net One αλλά και για λόγους ασφάλειας οι παρακάτω δυνατότητες δεν είναι δυνατές από τον τελικό χρήστη.
> 
> 1.       Αναβάθμιση firmware
> 2.       Δημιουργία αντιγράφου ασφαλείας ρυθμίσεων
> 3.       Προσθήκη χρήστη στο router
> 4.       Αλλαγή ρυθμίσεων σύνδεσης internet
> 5.       Αλλαγή ρυθμίσεων τηλεφωνίας
> 6.       Αλλαγή ρυθμίσεων Quality of Service
> 7.       Απομακρυσμένη διαχείριση router
> 8.       Διαχείριση router μέσω telnet


το να επετρεπαν μερικο backup ή export του address book και των ρυθμισεων port forwarding δε νομιζω vα δημιουργουσε καποιο προβλημα.

----------


## dimpard

> το να επετρεπαν μερικο backup ή export του address book και των ρυθμισεων port forwarding δε νομιζω vα δημιουργουσε καποιο προβλημα.


*και* της ρύθμισης του firewall, που επίσης χάνεται συχνά και επιστρέφει στο "Disabled".
Αυτό είναι και πιο σημαντικό νομίζω.
Δεν είναι δυνατόν να χάνεται μια τέτοια ρύθμιση και κυρίως να μην το παίρνουμε είδηση.

----------


## mich83

dimbard εμένα πάντως δε μου χάνεται καμία τέτοια ρύθμιση μετά από νορμαλ ρισταρτ. Το έχεις αναφέρει στο helpdesk;

----------


## dimpard

> dimbard εμένα πάντως δε μου χάνεται καμία τέτοια ρύθμιση μετά από νορμαλ ρισταρτ. Το έχεις αναφέρει στο helddesk;


restart λόγω disconnection, λόγω πτώσης της τάσης, λόγω διακοπής ρεύματος ή power off του router, τα είχα όλα την βδομάδα που πέρασε. Δεν παρατήρησα πότε γίνεται και πότε όχι. Πιθανώς μόνο σε διακοπές ρεύματος.
Όχι δεν έχω αναφέρει τίποτε στο helpdesk ακόμη

----------


## akaloith

το ρουτερ υπο νορμαλ συνθηκες περα απο hardreset δε χανει για κανενα αλλο λογο τις ρυθμισεις του. Το firmware upgrade το ψαχνουμε ακομα

----------


## dimpard

> το ρουτερ υπο νορμαλ συνθηκες περα απο hardreset δε χανει για κανενα αλλο λογο τις ρυθμισεις του. Το firmware upgrade το ψαχνουμε ακομα


Μόνο μια φορά έκανα hardreset και αυτό πριν 3 ώρες. Το χάσιμο της ρύθμισης του firewall το έχω παρατηρήσει 3-4 φορές.
Θα το προσέξω  και θα δω.

----------


## yuk

Σερνόμαστε αδέρφια;

mirror.switch.ch, mirrors.kernel.org, ftp.tu-chemnitz.de  :ROFL: 


*EDIT:* Τηλεφωνία πάπαλα για μερικά λεπτά: VOIP: Send 481 Call Leg/Transaction Does Not Exist και VOIP: Recv 401 Unauthorized  :One thumb up: 

*EDIT2:*Αttenuation από τη πρώτη μέρα κολλημένο στα 24, τώρα 24,5.  :Cool:

----------


## Sebu

Ψιλοσερνομαστε.Φτανει μεχρι το 1-1,1 αλλα με κατι βουτιες στα 600.Γενικα δεν ειναι σταθερο.

Επισης για 1η μερα σημερα απο Apple δεν μπορω να παω πανω απο 350 ενω χτυπαγε 1000αρια με το που παταγες download.Τωρα θελει μαζι apple και microsoft sp2 για να πλησιασει τα 1000.

Μαλλον εχει μπουκωσει η συνδεση με εξω.Το παρατηρησα απο τις 17.00 και μεχρι τωρα ειναι ακομα ετσι.Παραξενο για Κυριακη.

----------


## Sebu

> Πολύ ωραία.
> Αφού έχεις φορητό λοιπόν, μην κάθεσαι και σκαλίζεις τα καλώδια, που στο τέλος μπορεί να είναι άδικος κόπος.
> Πήγαινε με το φορητό και το modem στο υπόγειο/ισόγεο της πολυκατοικίας.
> Εκεί που είναι το κεντρικό κουτί δηλαδή.
> Συνέδεσε απευθείας το modem. Αν δεις θεαματική διαφορά στα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου, τότε πράγματι κάτι φταίει στην εσωτερική καλοδίωση, διαφορετικά απο τη σημείο εκείνο έως το σπίτι σου δεν υπάχει πρόβλμα.


1ον εχω παραξενους γειτονες.Αμα με δουν με ενα λαπτοπ,ενα ρουτερ και ενα καλωδιο να πειραζω τον κατανεμητη ειναι ικανοι να καλεσουν την αστυνομια  :Laughing: 

2ον τα παιδια οταν ειχαν κανει τη μετρηση μπροστα μου τους ειχε δωσει 858/10239 οσο εχω και στο ρουτερ,με attenuation λιγο πανω απο 30,ενω στο ρουτερ εχω 25 και στα 2 εδω και 4 μερες και με SNR κοντα στα 12 και στα 2.Εγω εχω SNR απο 8-12 στο up και στο down το εχω δει να παιζει απο 6 μεχρι 15.
Επιπλεον ενω στην αρχικη μετρηση στον κατανεμητη ειχε δειξει 858 μαξιμουμ στο up με 100% της γραμμης, για 1 ωρα ημουν στα 940 προχθες βραδυ και εδω και 22 ωρες ειμαι στα 932.Με το SNR του down να παιζει απο 7 μεχρι 14 αλλα του up βιδωμενο στο 8.
Αρα η γραμμη δεν εχει οριο το 858 που μου ειπαν,αρα υπαρχει σοβαρο προβλημα στο ζευγος του ΟΤΕ.

Παρολα αυτα αν βρω "κενο" και με την καλυψη του σκοτους θα βαφτω με φουμο και θα κατεβω στον κατανεμητη για επικινδυνες αποστολες.Λεω να βαλω και μουσικη υποκρουση Mission Impossible και καποιον με ενδοεπικοινωνια να με καθοδηγει.  :Laughing: 

Το κακο ειναι οτι ο κατανεμητης ειναι καινουριος αυτος με τα κλιπς και δεν εχω το εργαλειακι για να κουμπωσω τα καλωδια.Αρα αν κανω μ@λακια θα μεινουν τα καλωδια στον αερα.  :Thumb down: 

Για να δουμε θα κλεισει τις 24 ωρες σημερα???Γιατι κατι μου λεει οτι το ρουτερ στις 24 ωρες τρωει φρικη παρολο που το δωματιο δειχνει 28 βαθμους,εξω 31 και το usr 9105 που ειχα εχει δουλεψει σε πιο ακραιες συνθηκες χωρις προβλημα.

----------


## mobo

Σέρνεται σήμερα. Κατεβάζω με 200

----------


## aitos

και εμένα έπεσε από το 1000ρικο ....ουαααα σα κλαίωωωω  :Smile:  :Smile: 

 αλλά ζεν πειλάζει ..αφού όλα τα παιζάκια είναι ετσι .......... :ROFL:  :ROFL: 


 πάντως αυτό το τεστ τηςforthnet με βγάζει ...αλλα ντάλων , για  αυτό έλεγα φίλε mich πως δεν έχει αξία  :Smile: 


 @ sebu φίλε με το παίδεμα που της έχεις κάνει , κα ιμε όσα την περιμένουν ακόμη  :Wink:  σε βλέπω να καθιερώνεις ...πατέντα αναβάθμισης   :Smile:

----------


## Sebu

> @ sebu φίλε με το παίδεμα που της έχεις κάνει , κα ιμε όσα την περιμένουν ακόμη  σε βλέπω να καθιερώνεις ...πατέντα αναβάθμισης


 :Laughing:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ναι και μετα θα ετοιμασω how to guides για το πως να βελτιστοποιησετε την Adsl2+ συνδεση σας by NetOne και θα οργανωθουν ειδικες τελετες με ανθρωποθυσιες (κατα προτιμηση νεαρων παρθενων ή Playmate, ισως και μερικα ρωμαϊκα οργια με τις τελευταιες) για να ανακηρυχθω σε υπερσουπερντουπερ μοντερατορα του φορουμ και Α' Εκτελεστικο Αντιπροεδρο και συνιδιοκτητη μετα το Νεκταριο.

Τρεμε Sdikr και Yiapap  :Respekt: 

Ως πρωτο βημα υποσχομαι στο λαο μου να καταργησω τις θεσεις των αργοσχολων και παχυλομισθων *Editors* οι οποιοι απομυζουν το Δημοσιο Χρημα αυτου του φορουμ.Και οι πρωτοι που θα δοκιμασουν τη γκιλοτινα προτεινω στη Λαϊκη Βουληση,δλδ εσας το λαο μου, να ειναι ο Lewton και ο NoName22  :Razz:  .Ο πρωτος γιατι εχουμε μαζευτει πολλοι στη NetOne και δεν φτανουν τα καλα και ποιοτικα ζευγη του ΟΤΕ (σαν και αυτο που εχω παρει εγω  :Evil: ) για ολους. Ο δευτερος γιατι ειναι ο Γκαστονε της 4νετ  :One thumb up:  και δεν ερχεται με μεταγραφη σε εμας.

Topic Closed  :Lock: 

Τωρα αφου εξασφαλισα το επαγγελματικο μου μελλον μπορω να παω ησυχος για ενα βραδυνο καφε στο Μικρολιμανο  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## aitos

ωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ...yeeeaaaaaaaa.....υπέροχο το διάγγελμα του Νέου Προέδρου - Αντιπροέδρου - Κυβερνητικού - Διαπλανητικού Εκπροσώπου μαααααςςςςςς  :Respekt:   :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  

  ( έκλεισα ήδη θέση σε ....ερημική παραλία με super duper μωλάκι  :Whistle:  :Whistle:  



 ( δεν ξαίρω βέβαια αν θα με αποχωριστεί για χάρη ΤΟΥ ,, :Wink:  εχχμμμ τι να κάνω να πάλω κα ιεγώ ένα τίτλο ??........ :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

> ωωωωωωωωωωωωω  ...yeeeaaaaaaaa.....υπέροχο το διάγγελμα του Νέου Προέδρου - Αντιπροέδρου - Κυβερνητικού - Διαπλανητικού Εκπροσώπου μαααααςςςςςς   
> 
>   ( έκλεισα ήδη θέση σε ....ερημική παραλία με super duper μωλάκι  
> 
> 
> 
>  ( δεν ξαίρω βέβαια αν θα με αποχωριστεί για χάρη ΤΟΥ ,, εχχμμμ τι να κάνω να πάλω κα ιεγώ ένα τίτλο ??........


Ηδη ξεκινησαν οι ανιδιοτελεις προσφορες απο το λαο μου.Η ψαθα δεξια και το μωρο αριστερα κατασχονται για να πραγματοποιησω καποιες δοκιμες στους κατανεμητες και τα ζευγη  :Razz: 



Off Topic


		Ελπιζω να μην ειναι η κοπελα σου και αρχισουμε εδω μεσα τους προπηλακισμους  :Whistle:   :Sad:

----------


## tharsdim

Λοιπον , τεσσερις μερες μετα την συνδεση(????? :ROFL: ).Το ροuτερ ειναι νεκρο.Δεν εχω καν το κουραγιο να ξαναπαρω.Αυριο θα παιξουμε γ@μοσταυριδια με το helpdesk.
+Διαβασατε καθολου το πως ερχεται ο πρωτος λογαριασμος??????
+Διαβασατε καθολου τι προβληματα εχουν και οι αλλοι που συνδεδεμενοι καιρο???

Θα τα κοψω ολα μου φαινεται και θα παω να αγορασω ταχυδρομικα περιστερια.Μπορει να ζοριστω να τα εκπαιδευσω αλλα τουλαχιστον θα επικοινωνω!


Ευτυχως που υπαρχει και ο γειτονας με την ξεκλειδωτη wifi otenet....

----------


## Sebu

3,5 λεπτα ακομα για να κλεισει 24ωρο uptime.

Cross my fingers

Edit: Η συγκινηση ειναι απεριγραπτη.Καυτα δακρυα κυλανε στα χοντρα αξυριστα μαγουλα μου.

1 day and 1:55 minutes uptime  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

Απο δω και περα μετραμε εξτρα χρονο και καθυστερησεις ποσο θα αντεξει στο καντενατσιο.Το 90λεπτο το εβγαλε παντως.Τωρα παμε για παραταση και πεναλτι.

Αφου παντως αντεξε 1 μερα στα 932 upload με 8 snr ισως τελικα ο αδυναμος κρικος να ειναι αλλου.

----------


## yuk

Καλοκαιρινή προσφορά!!! Σε όλες τις συνδέσεις, ακόμα μεγαλύτερο attenuation και ακόμα χαμηλότερο margin!!!  :Clap:   :Clap:   :Clap: 

(Attenuation από 24 σταθερά μέχρι σήμερα, στα 24,5 και margin από 20 με 12,5!!!  :Respekt:  )

----------


## rdaniel

Εγώ έχω βάλει περισσότερες από μία (ασύρματες) συσκευές και πάιζουν όλες

----------


## Sebu

> Καλοκαιρινή προσφορά!!! Σε όλες τις συνδέσεις, ακόμα μεγαλύτερο attenuation και ακόμα χαμηλότερο margin!!!   
> 
> (Attenuation από 24 σταθερά μέχρι σήμερα, στα 24,5 και margin από 20 με 12,5!!!  )


Μια χαρα τα νουμερακια σου.Στο up μονο εχεις το μισο attenuation απο μενα και εισαι στον SNR στο 12 για αυτο και κλειδωνεις καλα στα 1024.

Κατα τα αλλα ειμαστε το ιδιο.Και εγω 25 attenuation down με snr απο 6-15.Ενταξει το 6 και 15 ειναι οι ακραιες τιμες που παιρνει, συνηθως παιζει μεταξυ 8-14.

Τελος εσυ εχεις power στο down 15 ενω εγω 19.Παρολο δλδ που εχουμε ιδιο attenuation και περιπου ιδιο snr εσενα ζοριζεται λιγοτερο να κρατησει το download.

----------


## yuk

Nέο high score!  :Yahooooo: 


Sebu, γενικά είναι καλά τα στατιστικά, δεν έχω παράπονο, αλίμονο... 
Το πρόβλημα είναι με το margin που παίζει από 20 μέχρι 11,5. Με το παλιό firmware έπαιζε 20-14. Mπορεί να αλλάξει 8,5 μονάδες μέσα σε 1 λεπτό και δεν μένει ποτέ σταθερό. Δεν είναι λίγο κουφό;
Και σε 'μένα το power φτάνει μέχρι 19...

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου ξαναπεράσει το παλιό firmware;  :RTFM:

----------


## Sebu

Κοιτα και εμενα το snr του down παιζει σε καθε refresh σχεδον ειτε κατα μιση ειτε μια μοναδα.Σε ακραιες περιπτωσεις κανει βουτια μεχρι το 6.Το output στο down δεν το εχω δει 4 μερες κατω απο 18.

Το up εχει λιγο πιο σταθερη συμπεριφορα ισως γιατι ειναι κοντα 1mbit και σε σχεση με τα 10 δεν ζοριζεται τοσο να τα κρατησει πανω στο χαλκο.

----------


## yuk

Bλέπω κατι περίεργα στα logs της τηλεφωνίας τώρα...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Δε ξέρω, πάντως όσο περνάει ο καιρός νοσταλγώ όλο και πιο πολύ τον OTE με τα 0 προβλήματα (εκτός από μεγάλες γιορτές) και τη Forthnet με τα 2Mbitάκια που ήξερα στάνταρ ότι το πρωί θα έχω τουλάχιστον 120 και το βράδυ σταθερά 212. Εδώ δεν ξέρω τι με περιμένει... Κάθομαι σα ψυχάκιας και διαβάζω logs, παρακολουθώ λαμπάκια και υπολογίζω db... :Vava:

----------


## dimpard

Αφού διόρθωσα ένα πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού, έχω τα εξής:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 7.165  
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,0  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 24,0   (από 28,5 / 33,0) 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,0 / 26,0      (από 7,5 / 6,5 )

Όμως εξακολουθεί να συγχρονίζει στα 893 / 7.165. Απ΄ότι φαίνεται  ο τεχνικός με κλείδωσε στα 7 χωρίς να με ενημερώσει. :Thumb down:  Αύριο θα πάρω τηλέφωνο για να το αλλάξει.
Πάντως, από την ώρα που το διόρθωσα πέρασαν 6 ώρες χωρίς αποσυγχρονισμό και χωρίς να αλλάξουν τα στατιστικά καθόλου.

Ερώτηση προς τους συνοδοιπόρους: Να μείνω στα 7, ή να επιδιώξω να πάω στα 10??
 :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## yuk

Καλή δουλειά! Χτυπάς 10άρα, χαλλλαρά!  :One thumb up: 
Ένα resetάκι έκανες μήπως κλειδώσει κανονικά;

----------


## Sebu

> Αφού διόρθωσα ένα πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού, έχω τα εξής:
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 7.165  
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,0  
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 24,0   (από 28,5 / 33,0) 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,0 / 26,0      (από 7,5 / 6,5 )
> 
> Όμως εξακολουθεί να συγχρονίζει στα 893 / 7.165. Απ΄ότι φαίνεται  ο τεχνικός με κλείδωσε στα 7 χωρίς να με ενημερώσει. Αύριο θα πάρω τηλέφωνο για να το αλλάξει.
> Πάντως, από την ώρα που το διόρθωσα πέρασαν 6 ώρες χωρίς αποσυγχρονισμό και χωρίς να αλλάξουν τα στατιστικά καθόλου.
> ...


Τι προβληματακι ειχες στην εσωτερικη καλωδιωση αν επιτρεπεται μπας και παρω ιδεες???

Εμενα παντως δεν αντεξε.Στις 26 και κατι ωρες επεσε.Το θεμα ειναι οτι καθε φορα ανεβαινει και απο λιγο το upload αλλα πεφτει αντιστοιχα το SNR του.

Αρα δεν ισχυει ο μυθος οτι η γραμμη σηκωνει μονο 858 upload γιατι χρησιμοποιει το 100% του χαλκου ουτε οτι το max attainable που μετρησε απο το dslam μεχρι το cpe ειναι 864 γιατι διαφορετικα πως αντεξε 26 ωρες στα 932 και πως τωρα συχρονιζει και δουλευει στα 945??? Εγω πιστευω οτι την πτωση την προκαλει το down το οποιο εχει τις μεγαλυτερες διακυμανσεις και στο οποιο ζοριζεται με 19 output power.

----------


## dimpard

> Καλή δουλειά! Χτυπάς 10άρα, χαλλλαρά! 
> Ένα resetάκι έκανες μήπως κλειδώσει κανονικά;


Μέχρι πριν 6 ώρες, έκανα πολλά, αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτε. Μέχρι και hardware reset, έκανα - αν θυμάσαι - μήπως και φορτώσει το νέο firmware.
Γι' αυτό πιστεύω ότι με έχουν "κλειδώσει" στα 7.

----------


## yuk

Tο θυμάμαι, αλλά τώρα, με τη βελτιωμένη καλωδίωση έκανες;  :Wink:

----------


## dimpard

@Sebu, το καλώδιο περνάει από την 1η πρίζα σε άλλα 3 δωμάτια και το σπίτι έχει 2 ζεύγη καλωδίων.
Τη γραμμή της Net One την έχω στο 2ο ζεύγος, ενώ στο 1ο ζεύγος έχω γραμμή ΟΤΕ με ADSL (OTE) και Forthnet  768/192, που δεν έχω κατορθώσει ακόμη να διακόψω.
Όταν μου ήρθε το speedtouch, έκανα αλλαγή στις καλωδιώσεις και το συνέδεσα στα "γρήγορα", κάνοντας by pass τις πρίζες 2,3. Τότε ήταν όλα καλά με συγχρονισμό 10.239/1.023. 
Την επόμενη μέρα δεν είχα τηλέφωνα εξ' αιτίας της φωτιάς στο ΑΚ Χαλανδρίου και ....δες αυτό το post
Ήρθε η στιγμή να κλείσω τις πρίζες,αλλά δεν τσεκάρισα μια από 15ετίας πρίζα που ήταν πίσω από βιβλιοθήκη. Όταν μπήκε και αυτή η πρίζα στο κύκλωμα χάλασαν τα πράγματα γιατί δεν γουστάριζαν οι 2 ADSL να είναι παρέα.
Ακολούθησα την συμβουλή του BoGe για έλεγχο της γραμμής με laptop στον κατανεμητή και ξαναβρήκα τη καλή γραμμή που είχα αρχικά :Smile:  :Smile: , ξήλωσα την άλλη σύνδεση και όλα έφτιαξαν και μέσα στο σπίτι. (Αύριο θα αλλάξω την πρίζα)
Ελπίζω να μην τα έγραψα πολύ μπερδεμένα.  :Thinking:

----------


## dimpard

> Tο θυμάμαι, αλλά τώρα, με τη βελτιωμένη καλωδίωση έκανες;


Το έκανα μετά την βελτίωση της καλωδίωσης.

----------


## johnny_gtet

καλησπερα μπορειτε να μου πετε πως τα βλεπετε τα πραγματα?

Uptime: 0 days, 4:09:32 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 277,13 / 933,73 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 15,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 26,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 3.120 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 96 / 16 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 294 / 2

----------


## dimpard

> καλησπερα μπορειτε να μου πετε πως τα βλεπετε τα πραγματα?
> 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 
> 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 277,13 / 933,73 
> 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,5 
> 
> ...


Μια χαρά φαίνεται η γραμμή σου και στο Attenuation και στο SN Margin, αρκεί να παραμείνει σταθερή και να μην αρχίσει να κατεβαίνει το SN Margin.
Είδα ότι οι τιμές είναι ίδιες με αυτές που είχες όταν ενεργοποιήθηκες, άρα φαίνεται ότι είναι σταθερή.

----------


## johnny_gtet

> Μια χαρά φαίνεται η γραμμή σου και στο Attenuation και στο SN Margin, αρκεί να παραμείνει σταθερή και να μην αρχίσει να κατεβαίνει το SN Margin.
> Είδα ότι οι τιμές είναι ίδιες με αυτές που είχες όταν ενεργοποιήθηκες, άρα φαίνεται ότι είναι σταθερή.


ευχαριστω!

----------


## yuk

> αρκεί να παραμείνει σταθερή και να μην αρχίσει να κατεβαίνει το SN Margin.


Γιατί; Τι κακό έχει δηλαδή χαμηλό margin;  :Whistle: 
Έκανα νέο high score!  :Respekt: 

Mε το παλιό firmware: 20-14
Mε το νέο firmware: 20-10,5
Πάντα τέτοια!...  :One thumb up:   :Chair:

----------


## mich83

Mόλις με πήρανε τηλέφωνο να μου πούνε ότι θα έρθουν αύριο πρωί πρωί  :Neutral: 


ΜΟΥαχΑΧαΧΑΧΑχαχΑχΑΧαχα 


εξαιρετικό ε;

----------


## nxenos

> Το έκανα μετά την βελτίωση της καλωδίωσης.


Ερωτηση,
Επειδη τελικα σκεφτομαι και γω να αλλαξω την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση,απο κατω στον κατανεμητη,μεχρι και μεσα στο σπιτι,απο μπριζες μεχρι καλωδιο FTP cat5,Ξερετε ποσο θα μου παρει ο ηλεκτρολογος γιαυτη την δουλεια??

----------


## apok

> Ερωτηση,
> Επειδη τελικα σκεφτομαι και γω να αλλαξω την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση,απο κατω στον κατανεμητη,μεχρι και μεσα στο σπιτι,απο μπριζες μεχρι καλωδιο FTP cat5,Ξερετε ποσο θα μου παρει ο ηλεκτρολογος γιαυτη την δουλεια??


Ανάλογα σε τι όροφο εισαι.. αλλά αφου την κάνεις που την κάνεις τη δουλειά.. βάλε εκει ένα Cat6 να έχεις υποδομή και για το μέλλον :Wink:

----------


## nxenos

Ειμαι στον πρωτο.Λες να μου παρει πανω απο 100 ευροπουλα??

----------


## apok

> Ειμαι στον πρωτο.Λες να μου παρει πανω απο 100 ευροπουλα??


Αν εισαι στον πρώτο, δεν πας να αγοράσεις 15-20μ ατσαλίνα και να την περάσεις μονος σου;;
Δεν ειναι δυσκολο ( αν θες λεπτομέρειες Pm me ) και σίγουρα δεν θα σου κοστίσει πάνω απο 10-15€ ( αν δεν έχουν αλλάξει οι τιμές )

----------


## yuk

Eίχε κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με το Internet σήμερα το πρωί μετά τις 3:30;  :Thinking: 
Η DSL λειτουργούσε αλλά το Internet ήταν down για πολύ ώρα και στο log έπαιρνα αυτό :

(Η ώρα είναι λάθος γιατί φυσικά δεν έβρισκε τον time server.)

----------


## Sebu

> Eίχε κανείς άλλος πρόβλημα με το Internet σήμερα το πρωί μετά τις 3:30; 
> Η DSL λειτουργούσε αλλά το Internet ήταν down για πολύ ώρα και στο log έπαιρνα αυτό :
> 
> (Η ώρα είναι λάθος γιατί φυσικά δεν έβρισκε τον time server.)


Οχι εμενα εκανε απλα ενα restart στις 8.30 το πρωι και τωρα ειμαι στα 880/10239 με snr 9/13,5 αντιστοιχα.Για ξημερωματα δεν ξερω.Στα logs δεν εχω βρει επιλογη να γυριζω πιο πισω τις σελιδες σε προηγουμενες ωρες.




> @Sebu, το καλώδιο περνάει από την 1η πρίζα σε άλλα 3 δωμάτια και το σπίτι έχει 2 ζεύγη καλωδίων.
> Τη γραμμή της Net One την έχω στο 2ο ζεύγος, ενώ στο 1ο ζεύγος έχω γραμμή ΟΤΕ με ADSL (OTE) και Forthnet  768/192, που δεν έχω κατορθώσει ακόμη να διακόψω.
> Όταν μου ήρθε το speedtouch, έκανα αλλαγή στις καλωδιώσεις και το συνέδεσα στα "γρήγορα", κάνοντας by pass τις πρίζες 2,3. Τότε ήταν όλα καλά με συγχρονισμό 10.239/1.023. 
> Την επόμενη μέρα δεν είχα τηλέφωνα εξ' αιτίας της φωτιάς στο ΑΚ Χαλανδρίου και ....δες αυτό το post
> Ήρθε η στιγμή να κλείσω τις πρίζες,αλλά δεν τσεκάρισα μια από 15ετίας πρίζα που ήταν πίσω από βιβλιοθήκη. Όταν μπήκε και αυτή η πρίζα στο κύκλωμα χάλασαν τα πράγματα γιατί δεν γουστάριζαν οι 2 ADSL να είναι παρέα.
> Ακολούθησα την συμβουλή του BoGe για έλεγχο της γραμμής με laptop στον κατανεμητή και ξαναβρήκα τη καλή γραμμή που είχα αρχικά, ξήλωσα την άλλη σύνδεση και όλα έφτιαξαν και μέσα στο σπίτι. (Αύριο θα αλλάξω την πρίζα)
> Ελπίζω να μην τα έγραψα πολύ μπερδεμένα.


Αδερφε ειμαστε ακριβως στα ιδια.Λες και εισαι σπιτι μου.Λοιπον στην πρωτη πριζα ερχεται ο ΟΤΕ απο τον κατανεμητη με utp cat5 καλωδιο και μετα με ιδιο καλωδιο διαμοιραζεται στα αλλα δωματια ενα προς ενα στη σειρα-οχι παραλληλα, η κλασσικη ελληνικη ντουπλεξ λυση.
Απο τα 4 ζευγη του καλωδιου το ενα το ειχε ο ΟΤΕ και κουμπωνε πανω στην Legrand πριζα.Απο εκει φευγει το ντουπλεξ για το 1ο δωματιο, απο το 1ο για το 2ο κοκ.Το ντουπλεξ κουμπωνει και αυτο πανω στη Legrand δλδ 2 καλωδιακια στο 2 και 2 στο 3.
Με αυτη τη συνδεσμολογια 2 χρονακια με ΟΤΕ adsl και 4νετ δεν ειχα ποτε προβλημα θορυβου ή γραμμης, με αριστα attenuation (30/30), αριστα SNR και πολυ υψηλα attainable.

Τα τυπακια της NetOne οταν ηρθαν φερανε το σημα σε ενα δυσυρματο του utp απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι το διαμερισμα.Απο εκει η μια λυση ηταν να το κουμπωσουν με ενα ζευγαρι του utp ντουπλεξ στα 1 και 4 της Legrand το οποιο ομως αρνηθηκαν γιατι θα βραχυκλωνε λεει με τον ΟΤΕ που ειναι βιδωμενος στα 2 και 3 συρματακια (δεν ξερω πως θα βραχυκυκλωνε αφου δεν θα ερχονταν σε επαφη μεταξυ τους. Ετσι προτιμησαν να δεσουν το ενα δυσυρματο που ερχεται απο τον κατανεμητη με το αλλο που φευγει για το 1ο δωματιο και να τα πιασουν με μονωτικη.Το ιδιο κανανε και απο το 1ο δωματιο (δεμενα με μονωτικη) για να το φερουν στο 2ο δωματιο σε εμενα.
Οποτε φοβαμαι μηπως αφηνοντας τα συρματακια στριμενα-δεμενα μεταξυ τους και τυλιγμενα με μονωτικη μηπως κανει χειροτερο βραχυκυκλωμα και απωλεια σηματος απο οτι αν το κουμπωναν στα 1 και 4 της legrand πριζας που ειναι αδεια.
Για αυτο θελω να παρω καλες ποιοτικες κλεμες και να κανω τη συνδεση για να βγαλω τις μονωτικες που δεν με "εμπνεουν".
Η αλλη λυση ειναι να δοκιμασω στα 1 και 4 της Legrand αυτο δλδ που δεν συνιστουν αυτοι (ακομα δεν μπορω να φανταστω πως θα βραχυκυκλωνει με τα 2 και 3 του ΟΤΕ αφου δεν θα ερχονται σε επαφη και μιλαμε για utp cat5 οχι απλο καλωδιο τηλεφωνου).

Εσεις τι προτεινετε???Να τα κουμπωσω οπως ακριβως παει η γραμμη του ΟΤΕ σε ολο το σπιτι εδω και 2 χρονια χωρις προβληματα, απλα στο ελευθερο ζευγαρι 1 και 4 της πριζας (θα εχει θορυβο,βραχυκυκλωμα,απωλειες?????) ή να κανω τη συνδεση στον αερα με κλεμες αντι για στριψιμο των καλωδιων που εχουν κανει τωρα αυτοι????

Στο δωματιο επειδη η πριζα ειναι αλλου για αλλου εχω καλωδιο τηλεφωνου για να παει στο ρουτερ 15 μετρα.Με το usr 9105 και την 768 2 χρονια δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα απωλειας,ποιοτητας, σηματος.Λετε τωρα λογω της ευαισθητης 10αρας να παιζει ρολο???Αν το ξηλωσω και φερω γυρω γυρω utp ή ακομα καλυτερα ftp θωρακισμενο και φτιαξω ενα rj11 κλιπσακι θα εχει διαφορα ή να μην ανοιξω τετοια ιστορια (ξηλωμα καλωδιου,15 μετρα καινουριο,σοβατεπι γυρω γυρω,καρφια,μερεμετια κτλ)????

@dimpard: Αν καταλαβα απο αυτα που μου λες μολις εβαλες τις 2 dsl στην ιδια πριζα (ζευγαρι 1-4 η μια και 2-3 η αλλη βραχυκυκλωναν επειδη ηταν κοντα και ας μην ακουμπουσαν και δημιουργουσε προβλημα???).Γιατι και εγω δεν εχω κοψει ακομα την adsl του ΟΤΕ και τη 4νετ μεχρι να δω πως θα παει με την ΝετΟνε.

Κατι κλεμες που προτεινει λεει ο ΟΤΕ (οι τεχνικοι του βασικα) "τηλεφωνικες ανθυγρες κλεμες" τις ξερετε??Λενε τιποτα.Λεγονται ετσι γιατι προστατευουν απο υγρασια???Ψαχνω για κανενα μαγαζι που να εχει τετοιες ή μαυρες κλεμες που μου προτεινε αλλος χρηστης απο δω μεσα και διπλες πριζες τηλεφωνικες Legrand και δεν βρισκω ουτε κλεμες ουτε πριζες!!!!

----------


## yuk

Λοιπόν, εμφανίστηκε το ίδιο πρόβλημα πριν λίγο, αλλά το ωραίο τώρα ήταν ότι μετά από λίγη ώρα αφού συγχρόνιζε, έκανε ρεστάρτ ο ρούτερ μόνος του! 3-4 ρεστάρτς συνεχόμενα... Τώρα μετά από 15-20 λεπτά, έφτιαξε. Το δήλωσα βλάβη και θα δούμε...  :Thinking: 

Edit: Έκανε αλλά 2-3 ρεστάρτς. Βαρέθηκα, πάω να δω καμιά ταινία...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## tharsdim

Οι ανθρωποι ειναι απαραδεκτοι.Σημερα μετα απο δυο τηλεφωνηματα στο helpdesk και αφου εξηγησα και στους δυο ευγενικους τυπους το προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω, (Οτι δηλαδη απο την παρασκευη το πρωι ειμαι στο σκοταδι εγω και το router μου), με καλεσε κατα τις 3 ενα αλλος ευγενικος τυπος (του οποιου το ονομα ευτυχως κρατησα) ο οποιος μου ειπε οτι θα με επερνε στις 6 (επρεπε να φυγω νωριτερα απο την δουλεια) για να αντιμετωπισουμε το προβλημα.Εγω εφυγα απο τις 5.30 απο την δουλεια μου.Ειναι 7 και ο ευγενικος κυριος δεν εχει φανει.Ουτε πιστευω θα φανει.

Ειναι απαραδεκτοι.Ελπιζω να μην ειχε στην συμβαση τιποτα μικρα γραμματα για ελαχιστη παραμονη στο δυκτιο.
τα νευρα μου.Να ειν αι καλα ο γειτονας με την ξεκλειδωτη wifi otenet.να ναι καλα ο χριστιανος.Ουστ.

----------


## rdaniel

Λοιπόν, σήμερα άρχισα να παρατηρώ disconnects ...  :Thinking: 

τα στατιστικά μου:

Link Information

Uptime:0 days, 0:08:29 
Modulation:G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]:457,00 / 0,98
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:17,0 / 34,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:10,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):5 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):410 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):647 / 512
HEC Errors (Up/Down):938 / 269

Δεν τα βρίσκω άσχημα, οπότε ... γιατί τα disconnects; ... παρατήρησε κανείς άλλος σήμερα αντίστοιχο φαινόμενο; Σίγουρα είχα και κατά τις 14, και κατά τις 18 ...

----------


## mich83

Μετά από τόσους μήνες θεωρούνται ακόμα παιδικές ασθένειες;  :Thinking: 


Εμένα φυσικά κανείς δε με πήρε χθες τα ξημερώματα ( :Razz:  :Razz: ). Ούτε σήμερα το πρωί οπότε πήρα εγώ. Η απάντηση η ίδια: Εδώ βλέπω ότι υπάρχει καταχώρηση να έρθει συνεργείο στον χώρο σας (σώπα για νέο μας το λες), αλλά δε βλέπω κάτι νεότερο. Φυσικά τα ψιλοάκουσε το παληκάρι και ζήτησα οπωσδήποτε σήμερα να με πάρουν να με ενημερώσουν. Του τόνισα ότι πάνω από 10 φορές μου έχουν πει ότι θα με πάρουν και δε με έχει πάρει κανείς. Και του ζήτησα να δεσμευτεί ότι θα με πάρουν. Μάλιστα μου είπε ότι θα το κοιτάξει μήπως έρθουν και σήμερα ακόμα (5η φορά που το ακούω). Η ώρα είναι 8 παρά και ακόμα δε με έχει πάρει κανείς. Θα τους πάρω σε λίγο και θα τους ξεκαθαρίσω ότι είτε μου κλείνουν ραντεβού για αύριο, είτε το πρωί φεύγει κατευθείαν καταγγελία στην Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ. Άλλα περιμέναμε από αυτούς. Αυτά τα είχαμε ήδη, δε χρειαζόταν να αλλάξουμε.

----------


## tharsdim

Προσπαθησε να παρεις .Αν το σηκωσει κανεις πες τους και για το δικο μου προβλημα Please.......... :Razz: 


Να ειναι καλα ο γειτονας με την ξεκλειδωτη wifi otenet.... :Respekt:

----------


## kotsos188

εχω κανει αιτηση στην νετ1 και μεχρι στιγμης εχο on dsl kit 1024
θα πρεπει να κανο στην οτενετ καταγγελια συμβασης για διακοπη και σε ποσες μερες πριν την ενεργοποιηση της νετ1

----------


## mich83

Μπα όχι θα γίνει μόνη της η δουλειά. Εκτός αν έχει κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο αλλά το βρίσκω απίθανο.

----------


## kotsos188

αφου απο την  Τ.Υ  μου το ειπαν αυτο δηλ. κανενασ δεν εχει χρειαστει να κανει καταγγελια για ενεργο βροχο

----------


## mich83

Όχι στον ενεργό γίνεται από μόνο του. Αλλά είσαι σε λάθος νήμα. Μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθείς τις απορίες σου να τις εκφράζεις στο κλαμπ των αιτηθέντων :Wink:

----------


## mich83

Εδώ και 10 λεπτά δε μπορώ να βγάλω γραμμή. Απλώς καλέι και δεν απαντάει κανείς. Μου το έχει ξανακάνει 2 φορές στο παρελθόν..

Υ.Γ: Μπας και διάβασαν ότι θα τους πω για καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ και δε το σηκώνει κανείς;  :Razz: 

Σόρι για το δεύτερο ποστ. Μerge άμα θέλετε  :Smile:

----------


## kotsos188

τωρα τελευταια εχω παρατηρησει οτι εχουν αρχισει την τακτικη φορθνετ στην ΤΥ της νετ1.  Πριν με το 2 ντριν το σηκωναν , μηπος 
πλεον απεκτησαν το αριθμο τον πελατων που ηταν στα σχεδια τους και τωρα.........

----------


## magnan

επιτελους ενεργοποιηση! η αιτηση εγινε 14/5 και σημερα εχω νετ...
1 μηνα και κατι χωρις καν dial-up 
λοιπον επειδη εχω χασει καθε επαφη τα στατιστικα ( attenuatio, snr...ect) που τα βρισκω?
να πω οτι η γραμμη μεχρι το σπιτι κλειδωνει στα 10/1  ομως απο το router εχω τα εξης:
α) ακουω ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα ενα μπιπ στη phone1 και τοτε φαινεται πως μιλαει το τηλ
β) στα speedtest.net μου βγαζει τραγικα νουμερα (3450/640) οπως και σε  torrents
γ) το e-mule δε συνδεεται ( δεν εχει πορτα) και δεν ξερω να το αλλαζω

ΥΓ στη μια γραμμη ( αυτη που ακουγεται το μπιπ) εχω συνδεσει 3 συσκευες και κουδουνιζουν ολες κανονικα (δεν ειναι dect) 
η ποιοτητα του τηλεφωνου ειναι πολυ καλη, χωρις ηχο κτλ 

ΥΓ2 μην ακουω οτι γινεται η εταιρια σαν την 4ΝΕΤ γιατι θα αρχισω τα  :Censored:

----------


## Sacred

να μαι και εγω με netone.Καλως σας βρηκα παιδες.



Off Topic


		αλη8εια πως μπαινω στο admin panel του ρουτερ???

----------


## mich83

Έχω αρχίσει και εξοργίζομαι! Μετά από προσπάθειες μισής ώρας να επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους, μου απαντάει μια κοπέλα, της λέω εν συντομία και μου λέει να περιμένω... Περίμενα για 10 λεπτά ώσπου έκλεισε η γραμμή! Τώρα που ξαναπήρα μπήκα στην αναμονή για κανα 5λεπτο και τσουπ πάλι έκλεισε!!! ΤΑ ΝΕΥΡΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΑΜΩΤΟ


εντιτ:  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :ROFL:  

Mόλις έπιασα γραμμή και μαντέψτε τι μου είπαν  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  


Ότι ΗΡΘΕ τεχνικός στις 29 και το έφτιαξε και παίξαν όλα ΚΑΛΑ  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 


έντιτ2: Μετά από λίγη ακόμα αναμονη μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι βλέπει οτι ξαναεπικοινώνησα στις 29! ΣΩΠΑ! Κάθε μέρα παίρνω. Μου είπε ότι θα το προωθήσει ξανά και εκεί ΦΟΡΤΩΣΑ ΑΓΡΙΑ. Με το που είπα ότι αν δεν έρθει κανείς αύριο θα προβώ σε καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ ΠΕΦΤΕΙ Η ΓΡΑΜΜΗ! ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΝ!!!! ΓΚΡΡΡΡΡ! Ξανά στην αναμονή τώρα!

----------


## mich83

> να μαι και εγω με netone.Καλως σας βρηκα παιδες.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		αλη8εια πως μπαινω στο admin panel του ρουτερ???


10.0.0.138 σε browser. Δίνεις username: "User" και password τον σειριακό του ρούτερ. Kαλώς(?)ήρθες.

----------


## Sacred

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:48:43
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	123,48 / 2,87
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 22,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 17,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 42
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	112 / 16

αυτα τα αποτελεσματα εχω,ειναι οκ ?




> Σευχαριστω mich83 για το admin!!!

----------


## mich83

Άψογα sacred  :Wink: 


Nεότερα: Θα επικοινωνήσουν εντός μισής ώρας μαζί μου. Υποθέτω για ραντεβού για αύριο. Αν δε το κάνουν δε θα χαριστώ άλλο. Απλά και ξηγημένα.

----------


## pantakos

έτσι όπως το πάνε ... "ΟΤΕ η ποιο σταθερή μας σχέση..."

----------


## mich83

Όπως είδα εδώ  το mynetone θα λειτουργήσει φουλ από Οκτώβρη..

----------


## yuk

Την καλησπέρα μου στο club των πικραμένων, ε... των ενεργοποιημένων, εννοώ!  :ROFL: 

Τι έγινε τελικά mich;

Στα δικά μου τώρα: ρεστάρτ δεν ξαναέκανε εδώ και 7 ώρες, το attenuation ξαναγύρισε στην παλιά τιμή του (20) και το SNR φαίνεται να έχει κολλήσει στα 16,5.  :Worthy: 
To σπαστικό είναι ότι μίλησα το μεσημέρι με έναν τεχνικό ο οποίος δεν μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει (το δέχομαι) και είπε ότι θα δώσει το πρόβλημα για να με καλέσει κάποιος  ειδικός "μπορεί σήμερα, αλλά το πιο πιθανό αύριο". Του εξήγησα ότι το Internet δεν με απασχολεί τόσο, όσο το τηλέφωνο. Μου είπε ότι θα το περάσει επείγον για να με καλέσει κάποιος γρήγορα. Φυσικά ακόμα περιμένω...  :Laughing:  (Aυτή την ιστορία με το "επείγον" την έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές και δεν φαίνεται να συγκινείται κανένας.  :Mad:  )

----------


## mich83

> Την καλησπέρα μου στο club των πικραμένων, ε... των ενεργοποιημένων, εννοώ! 
> 
> Τι έγινε τελικά mich;



Καλησπέρα για άλλο ένα βράδυ  :Razz: 

Δεν έγινε τίποτε ακόμη παρότι έχει περάσει μία ώρα ( μου είχαν πει μισή). Βέβαια πήρα τηλ στα 45' και μου είπε η κοπέλα ( έχω πάρει 5-6 φορές και έχω μιλήσει με την ίδια  :Thinking: ) ότι ειναι ακόμα εκεί το παιδί αλλά είναι μόνος του και πήζει  και θα με πάρει οπωσδήποτε. Αναμένω  :Neutral: 


Υ.Γ: Όπως τη κόβω τη δουλειά πρέπει να είναι ΠΟΛΥ μικρή εταιρεία η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Χωρίς αυτό να λέει απαραίτητα κάτι  :Neutral:

----------


## No-Name

Πόσους έχουν να εργάζονται στην Τ.Υ?2-3?

----------


## bilia

Συνδεθηκα σημερα (02/07) . Αιτηση 31/05.
Τηλεφωνο :κανονικα (φορητοτητα)
Ιnternet : Προβλημα συνδεσης ασυρματα οσο και ethernet.Συνδεση μονο μεσω usb
To ειπα και στο 13860 και το εγραψα και στο support....ειδωμεν

----------


## mich83

> Συνδεθηκα σημερα (02/07) . Αιτηση 31/05.
> Τηλεφωνο :κανονικα (φορητοτητα)
> Ιnternet : Προβλημα συνδεσης ασυρματα οσο και ethernet.Συνδεση μονο μεσω usb
> To ειπα και στο 13860 και το εγραψα και στο support....ειδωμεν



Kαλορίζικη. Περίεργο το πρόβλημα σου. Σίγουρα δε κάνεις κάτι λάθος; Ακολούθησες τις οδηγίες;





> Πόσους έχουν να εργάζονται στην Τ.Υ?2-3?



Aπ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, για τους οικιακούς τουλάχιστον χρήστες, είναι ένα άτομο ανα βάρδια. δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.

----------


## mich83

delete it plz.

----------


## rdaniel

Χμ ... θα αρχίσω να εκνευρίζομαι! Πριν λίγο το router έφαγε ένα hard restart στα καλά καθούμενα και γύρισε στις default ρυθμίσεις, και νομίζω πήρε και το νέο firmware (πάλι!!! αφού το είχε ήδη  :Mad: )

Κάτι μου λέει ότι κάποιος από το κέντρο "παίζει" με τις ρυθμίσεις και κάνει force update, Μήπως όμως αυτό να γινόταν π.χ. ΒΡΑΔΥ ... όταν ΔΕΝ θα το χρησιμοποιούμε;!  :Thinking: 

Τέλος πάντων, ας ελπίσουμε να ΜΗΝ συνεχιστούν αυτά τα φαινόμενα!!!

----------


## yuk

> Aπ' ότι καταλαβαίνω, για τους οικιακούς τουλάχιστον χρήστες, είναι ένα άτομο ανα βάρδια. δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς.


Δε νομίζω ότι είναι έτσι. Έχει τύχει να πάρω δύο φορές σε σύντομο διάστημα και να μιλήσω με διαφορετικούς τεχνικούς. Επίσης καμιά φορά ακούγονται στο τηλέφωνο και άλλοι τεχνικοί που μιλάνε δίπλα. Και μη ξεχνάμε βέβαια και τους τεχνικούς που χειρίζονται δίκτυα και πλατφόρμες που μιλάς και με αυτούς.  :Wink:

----------


## mich83

> Δε νομίζω ότι είναι έτσι. Έχει τύχει να πάρω δύο φορές σε σύντομο διάστημα και να μιλήσω με διαφορετικούς τεχνικούς. Επίσης καμιά φορά ακούγονται στο τηλέφωνο και άλλοι τεχνικοί που μιλάνε δίπλα. Και μη ξεχνάμε βέβαια και τους τεχνικούς που χειρίζονται δίκτυα και πλατφόρμες που μιλάς και με αυτούς.


Πιθανότατα να έχεις δίκιο. Εγλω το έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα από το γεγονός ότι σε 5-6 κλήσεις μου από τις 8 μέχρι τις 10+ μου απάντησε η ίδια κοπέλα.. Τι να πω. Σύμπτωση ίσως :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 





> Χμ ... θα αρχίσω να εκνευρίζομαι! Πριν λίγο το router έφαγε ένα hard restart στα καλά καθούμενα και γύρισε στις default ρυθμίσεις, και νομίζω πήρε και το νέο firmware (πάλι!!! αφού το είχε ήδη )
> 
> Κάτι μου λέει ότι κάποιος από το κέντρο "παίζει" με τις ρυθμίσεις και κάνει force update, Μήπως όμως αυτό να γινόταν π.χ. ΒΡΑΔΥ ... όταν ΔΕΝ θα το χρησιμοποιούμε;! 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, ας ελπίσουμε να ΜΗΝ συνεχιστούν αυτά τα φαινόμενα!!!


Μου έκανε και εμένα ένα hard-reset το απόγευμα από μόνο του. Αλλά το firmware ίδιο κι απαράλλακτο..

----------


## yuk

> Πιθανότατα να έχεις δίκιο. Εγλω το έβγαλα το συμπέρασμα από το γεγονός ότι σε 5-6 κλήσεις μου από τις 8 μέχρι τις 10+ μου απάντησε η ίδια κοπέλα.. Τι να πω. Σύμπτωση ίσως


Λοιπόν το ωραίο με τις κοπέλες τεχνικούς της Net One είναι το εξής: έχουνε μια κοπέλα που είναι αστέρι (στην ειδικότητά της  :Razz: ), μια που είναι τελείως γειά σας και μία που είναι περίπου στη μέση.  :Laughing:  (Φανταστείτε πόσες φορές έχω μιλήσει με τη ΤΥ που έχω μάθει όλο το προσωπικό τους...  :Crying: )

----------


## rdaniel

> Φανταστείτε πόσες φορές έχω μιλήσει με τη ΤΥ που έχω μάθει όλο το προσωπικό τους...




Off Topic


		άμα μάθεις και τα προσωπικά τους πες το και σε εμάς, χεχε ...  :Razz:   :Laughing:

----------


## mich83

11 πήγε.. Έχει περάσει μιάμιση ώρα.. πιστεύετε ότι θα με πάρουν;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## yuk

Και περιμένωντας περάσαν χρόνια;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mich83

Κι όμως με πήρε! Αλλά όχι για κάποιο ραντεβού. Απλώς για να ξανακάνουμε τις ίδιες μετρήσεις και να καταλήξουμε στο ίδιο συμπέρασμα. Ότι από εκεί δε μπορεί να γίνει τίποτα και πρέπει να έρθει τεχνικός. Με κλείδωσε και στα 2048/512 για να έχω μια μεγαλύτερη σταθερότητα μέχρι να βρεθεί (αν βρεθεί) λύση. Με διαβεβαίωσε ότι θα κάνει ότι είναι δυνατόν για να έρθει κάποιος αυρίο αλλά δε μπόρεσε να μου εγγυηθεί τίποτα. Δεν ήθελα να αναφέρω στο παληκάρι που έπρεπε να έχει σχολάσει πριν μιάμιση ώρα (και στη τελική δε φταίει και σε τίποτα) τίποτα για Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ και καταγγελίες. Αλλά αύριο το πρωί αν δεν έχει κλειστεί ραντεβού, αυτό θα κάνω. 

Υ.Γ: Μου είπε πως το νέο firmware δε το περνάνε ακόμα καθολικά, παρά μόνο σε ορισμένους χρήστες. Τα κριτήρια επιλογής άγνωστα.

Καληνύχτες  :Neutral:

----------


## yuk

Eλπίζω αυτοί οι "ορισμένοι" χρήστες να μην αποκαλούνται και χαϊδευτικά "πειραματόζωα"!  :Razz:   :Thinking: 

Καληνύχτα και ακόμα καλύτερη μέρα.  :Wink:

----------


## kle500

Καλησπέρα σας.
Μόλις πριν απο 2 ώρες εντελώς κατά τύχη ανακάλυψα , ότι έχω ενεργοποιηθεί.

Και λέω τυχαία διότι έχω κάνει άιτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ με φορητότητα, καθώς στην 2η γραμμή μου έχω ακόμη FullLLU από Vivo η οποία λήγει στις 1/8.

Έτσι λοιπόν, μην έχοντας συνδέσει το Router το 780, και μένοντας στην εντύπωση πως θα επικοινωνούσε καποιος τεχνικός για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού, είχα μείνει χαλαρός.

Προ 2 ωρών λοιπόν, σήκωσα το τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ για να πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο και ανακάλυψα πως ήτο νεκρό.

Φυσικά αμέσως την ψιλιάστηκα την δουλειά και σύνδεσα το 780 στην γραμμή του ΟΤΕ και στη συνέχεια σε έναν 2ο υπολογιστή.
Όντως το λαμπάκι του DSL άναψε και έτσι σύνδεσα στις 2 γραμμές του τηλεφώνου 2 συσκευές.

Μέχρι στιγμής μόνο το 1 νούμερο της NetOne λειτουργεί και όχι της φοριτότητας, αλλά πιστεύω πως σύντομα θα λειτουργήσει και αυτό.

Μπαίνοντας στον 2ο υπολογιστη στο Web Interface του Spedtouch, βλέπω αρκετά περίεργα στα οποία θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας.

Κατ αρχάς η ταχύτητα συντονισμού είναι 828/6636 η οποία θέλω να πιστεύω πως μετά από μερικές ημέρες θα έρθει στα κανονικά.

2ον) Στην άλλη γραμμή της Vivo FullLLU 2mb/640, έχω και εκεί ένα Speedtouch 585 στο οποίο έχω διαφορετικά νούμερα Line Att και SN Margin.

Δηλαδή
* Speedtouch 585*

Output Power (Up/Down)      12,5 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)   16,0 / 29,5
SN Margin (Up/Down)              3,0 / 15,5


* Speedtouch 780*

Speed            828/6.636
Output Power (Up/Down)      11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down)   15,0 / 32,5
SN Margin (Up/Down)              6,0 / 7,5

Παρακαλώ πείτε μου πως τα βλέπετε.

Επίσης σε δοκιμή απο ftp.Ntua.gr η ταχύτητα ήταν από 25 - 140 ενώ από vivo την ίδια στιγμή το ίδιο αρχείο, με 213.

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## mich83

Καλορίζικος! Τώρα για τον συγχρονισμό δεεν έχω να σου πω κάτι περισσότερο από το να δεις τις 10 τελευταίες σελίδες αυτού νήματος. Πάρα πολλοι συγχρονίζουμε πολύ χαμηλότερα (αδικαιολόγητα τις περισσότερες φορές). Εμένα προσωπικά εδώ και 13 μέρες δεν έχει φτιάξει  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Όσο για τα στατιστικά σου είναι λογικές οι διαφορές που βλέπουμε. Το attenuation αλλάζει (έστω και ελαφρώς) γιατί είσαι σε άλλο βρόχο. Όπως επίσης και το snr αλλά κυρίως λόγω της μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας. Έχει αρκετό θόρυβο η γραμμή σου και θα χρειαστεί να το κοιτάξεις μαζί με τους τεχνικούς (όταν δεήσουν να σε εξυπηρετήσουν). Αυτά  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## magnan

παιδια, απο που βλεπω τα attenuations etc στατιστικα?
πως θα βαλω πορτα στο μουλαρι? ( δεν ξερω καθολου)

επισης συνεχιζει στη 1η γραμμη να χτυπα ενας ηχος μπιπ ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα

----------


## kle500

> Καλορίζικος! Τώρα για τον συγχρονισμό δεεν έχω να σου πω κάτι περισσότερο από το να δεις τις 10 τελευταίες σελίδες αυτού νήματος. Πάρα πολλοι συγχρονίζουμε πολύ χαμηλότερα (αδικαιολόγητα τις περισσότερες φορές). Εμένα προσωπικά εδώ και 13 μέρες δεν έχει φτιάξει  
> 
> Όσο για τα στατιστικά σου είναι λογικές οι διαφορές που βλέπουμε. Το attenuation αλλάζει (έστω και ελαφρώς) γιατί είσαι σε άλλο βρόχο. Όπως επίσης και το snr αλλά κυρίως λόγω της μεγαλύτερης ταχύτητας. Έχει αρκετό θόρυβο η γραμμή σου και θα χρειαστεί να το κοιτάξεις μαζί με τους τεχνικούς (όταν δεήσουν να σε εξυπηρετήσουν). Αυτά


Μάλιστα, αλλά είναι τεράστια η διαφορά στο SN Margin και είναι σε οριακά επίπεδα.
Τι να πω, αύριο θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο, μιας και βρέθηκα προ εκπλήξεως με την διακοπή του ΟΤΕ τηλεφώνου μου (κάκιστο το να μην με ενηρώσουν πότε θα ενεργοποιόμουν).
Ευχαριστώ πάντως και ευελπιστώ στο να φτιάξουν κάποια στιγμή.

Επίσης ο γέιτονας μου έχει βάλει ΟΝ και κλειδώνει κανονικά στα 10240 και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής του είναι πολύ καλά.

----------


## mich83

Aπό το web interface toy router (10.0.0.138 σε κάποιον browser) πας: broadband connection-->view more---> details και τα βλέπεις. Οδηγίες για port forwarding θα βρεις εδώ: www.port-forward.com αλλά και στο site της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ --> http://www.netone.gr/Docs/NAT%20&%20...780(WL)(i).pdf


Για το μπιπ έχει ξαναναφερθεί από κάποια παιδιά αλλά δε ξέρω τι παίχτηκε τελικά.

----------


## dimpard

> παιδια, απο που βλεπω τα attenuations etc στατιστικα?
> πως θα βαλω πορτα στο μουλαρι? ( δεν ξερω καθολου)
> 
> επισης συνεχιζει στη 1η γραμμη να χτυπα ενας ηχος μπιπ ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα


http://speedtouch.lan/
θα βάλεις Username: User 
password: το serial number που θα βρεις στο κάτω μέρος του speedtouch.
Μετά διαλέγεις Broadband Connection >> DSL Connection   View more...  >> Details 

Για πόρτες κλπ: Toolbox  >>  Game & Application Sharing

Καλορίζικος  :Smile:

----------


## dimpard

> ... Με κλείδωσε και στα 2048/512 ...


Είσαι γρήγορος στις απαντήσεις, αν και κλειδωμένος στα 2048... :Razz: 
Φαντάσου να πας στα 10240!!

----------


## mich83

:Laughing:  Tόσο καιρό στη βιβοντι είχα εκπαιδευτεί καλά  :Razz:

----------


## dimpard

> Λοιπόν, σήμερα άρχισα να παρατηρώ disconnects ... 
> ......
> 
> Δεν τα βρίσκω άσχημα, οπότε ... γιατί τα disconnects; ... παρατήρησε κανείς άλλος σήμερα αντίστοιχο φαινόμενο; Σίγουρα είχα και κατά τις 14, και κατά τις 18 ...


Παρατήρησα και εγώ αρκετά, αλλά δεν μπορώ πω τι ώρα. Έχω συνηθίσει πια και δεν δίνω ιδιαίτερη σημασία.
Έχω πάλι πρόβλημα με το 2ο νούμερο της Net One. Σήμερα είναι νεκρό.
Ευτυχώς που το Σάββατο με πήρανε τηλέφωνο για να βεβαιωθούν ότι το τηλ είναι εντάξει.
Τελικά όλα είναι ασταθή και αν θέλει κανείς να τα λύσει πρέπει να αφιερώσει πολλές ώρες καθημερινά. :Thumb down:

----------


## yuk

Δεν μπορώ να μη θυμηθώ πάντως μεγάλα λόγια όπως "Όσο περνάει ο καιρός οι υπηρεσίες μας μόνο θα βελτιώνονται", "Διαβάζουμε το φόρουμ και μας ενδιαφέρει η γνώμη σας", κλειδωμένοι ρούτερς " για να εξασφαλιστεί η απρόσκοπτη και σωστή λειτουργία των υπηρεσιών του δικτύου της Net One" και για να βλέπουν και να προλαβαίνουν τα προβλήματα, πλήρως ελεγχόμενο περιβάλλον για την αποφυγή προβλημάτων, κλπ, κλπ...
Και προφανώς για τα προβλήματα δεν φταίνε οι τεχνικοί και οι υπάλληλοι. Για μένα το θέμα είναι καθαρά της διοίκησης.  :Mad:

----------


## momo

Βλεπει κανεις αυτη τη στιγμη πανω απο 550 -600 κβ\ς ? δεν ειναι λιγο τραγηκες τιμες για 1 το βραδι?

----------


## momo

Και ναι μολις ειχα και εχω τους πρωτους χαμηλους συγχρονισμους μετα απο 1 μηνα + απροσκοπης λειτουργια 10293/897 με το νεο firmware αντε παντα τετοια να βλεπουμε να δουμε ποσοι θα μεινουμε

----------


## dimpard

> 1/ Τα τυπακια της NetOne οταν ηρθαν φερανε το σημα σε ενα δυσυρματο του utp απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι το διαμερισμα.Απο εκει η μια λυση ηταν να το κουμπωσουν με ενα ζευγαρι του utp ντουπλεξ στα 1 και 4 της Legrand το οποιο ομως αρνηθηκαν γιατι θα βραχυκλωνε λεει με τον ΟΤΕ που ειναι βιδωμενος στα 2 και 3 συρματακια (δεν ξερω πως θα βραχυκυκλωνε αφου δεν θα ερχονταν σε επαφη μεταξυ τους. ....
> Οποτε φοβαμαι μηπως αφηνοντας τα συρματακια στριμενα-δεμενα μεταξυ τους και τυλιγμενα με μονωτικη μηπως κανει χειροτερο βραχυκυκλωμα και απωλεια σηματος απο οτι αν το κουμπωναν στα 1 και 4 της legrand πριζας που ειναι αδεια.
> .....
> 2/ Η αλλη λυση ειναι να δοκιμασω στα 1 και 4 της Legrand αυτο δλδ που δεν συνιστουν αυτοι (ακομα δεν μπορω να φανταστω πως θα βραχυκυκλωνει με τα 2 και 3 του ΟΤΕ αφου δεν θα ερχονται σε επαφη και μιλαμε για utp cat5 οχι απλο καλωδιο τηλεφωνου).
> 
> 3/ Εσεις τι προτεινετε???Να τα κουμπωσω οπως ακριβως παει η γραμμη του ΟΤΕ σε ολο το σπιτι εδω και 2 χρονια χωρις προβληματα, απλα στο ελευθερο ζευγαρι 1 και 4 της πριζας (θα εχει θορυβο,βραχυκυκλωμα,απωλειες?????) ή να κανω τη συνδεση στον αερα με κλεμες αντι για στριψιμο των καλωδιων που εχουν κανει τωρα αυτοι????
> 
> 4/ @dimpard: Αν καταλαβα απο αυτα που μου λες μολις εβαλες τις 2 dsl στην ιδια πριζα (ζευγαρι 1-4 η μια και 2-3 η αλλη βραχυκυκλωναν επειδη ηταν κοντα και ας μην ακουμπουσαν και δημιουργουσε προβλημα???).
> 
> ...


1/ μπορεί να έχουν δίκιο, όχι με την έννοια της επαφής, αλλά της στενής γειτνίασης
2/ δοκίμασε το
3/ αν δεν βαριέσαι κάνε όλες τις δοκιμές, αρχίζοντας από τα απλά.
4/ ΝΑΙ (απλά κατέβαινε σημαντικά το SN Margin και ανέβαινε εντυπωσιακά το Attenuation)
5/νομίζω ότι είδα στον κατανεμητή κάτι τέτοιες - διαφανείς περικλείουν την ένωση των συρμάτων και δεν μπορείς να τις βγάλεις, παρά μόνο να τις καταστρέψεις.
6/ Βρήκα διπλή τηλεφωνική πρίζα σήμερα αμέσως

Πάντως πριν αρχίσεις να ξηλώνεις το σπίτι,  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
κάνε μια προσπάθεια με  το laptop στον κατανεμητή, γιατί αν δεν πάρεις εκεί καλύτερες μετρήσεις, δεν έχουν νόημα όλα τα άλλα.

----------


## dimpard

> Και ναι μολις ειχα και εχω τους πρωτους χαμηλους συγχρονισμους μετα απο 1 μηνα + απροσκοπης λειτουργια 10293/897 με το νεο firmware αντε παντα τετοια να βλεπουμε να δουμε ποσοι θα μεινουμε


Και είχα  ... ζηλέψει που κάποιοι πήραν το νέο firmware
Μέχρι και στην υπογραφή το έβαλα, αλλά θα το διορθώσω :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## momo

Ευτηχως επανηλθε ουφ!

----------


## vvvippperrr

Καλημερα,
το απογευμα αισιως αυτοενεργοποιηθηκα.
Αιτηση 26/5. Περιοχη, καταραμενη ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ.
Οριστε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης, πειτε καμια γνωμη, δεν εχω ιδεα...

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 35,72 / 85,79 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,5 / 21,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 22,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 4 / 64 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 40 / 28 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## dimpard

> Καλημερα,
> το απογευμα αισιως αυτοενεργοποιηθηκα.
> Αιτηση 26/5. Περιοχη, καταραμενη ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ.
> Οριστε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης, πειτε καμια γνωμη, δεν εχω ιδεα...
> 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,5 / 21,5 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 22,5 
> ...


Καλορίζικος, η γραμμή δείχνει μια χαρά.  :One thumb up: 
Να την χαίρεσαι και να εύχεσαι να μην αλλάξει (Παίζει και αυτό)

----------


## bilia

> Καλημερα,
> το απογευμα αισιως αυτοενεργοποιηθηκα.
> Αιτηση 26/5. Περιοχη, καταραμενη ΑΛΥΣΙΔΑ.
> Οριστε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης, πειτε καμια γνωμη, δεν εχω ιδεα...
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 
> 
> ...


Που το κανεις αυτο το τεστ ? οπως καταλαβες ειμαι ασχετη

----------


## akaloith

τελικα σε οσους περαστηκε το νεο firmware και εγινε χωρις να κανουν αυτοι hard reset ΧΑΣΑΝ τις ρυθμισεις του ρουτερ?

----------


## dimpard

> Που το κανεις αυτο το τεστ ? οπως καταλαβες ειμαι ασχετη


Δεν κάνεις εσύ κάποιο τεστ.
Tα στοιχεία για την γραμμή σου είναι, που τα παίρνεις από το speedtouch, με αυτόν τον τρόπο

----------


## momo

Ναι φιλε μου ολες οι ρυθμισεις χαθηκαν

----------


## vvvippperrr

Ευχαριστω...
Μακαρι να μην εχουμε εκπληξεις... :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

> Βλεπει κανεις αυτη τη στιγμη πανω απο 550 -600 κβ\ς ? δεν ειναι λιγο τραγηκες τιμες για 1 το βραδι?


Και τωρα δεν ειναι καλυτερα.Το 1 με πολυ ζορι.Παιζει απο 700 μεχρι 980.Καλα παμε.Σκ@τα συγχρονισμοι και γραμμες,μπουκωμα ακομα και τα ξημερωματα.Μηπως πρεπει να αρχισουμε ομαδικα τις καταγγελιες στην ΕΕΤΤ για τους απαραδεκτους βροχους που παραδιδει ο ΟΤΕ, για την μη υπαρξη μετρησεων για τις δυνατοτητες adsl της γραμμης, για το γεγονος οτι ολοι μας συνδεουν με Καϊρο????

----------


## Sebu

> 6/ Βρήκα διπλή τηλεφωνική πρίζα σήμερα αμέσως
> 
> Πάντως πριν αρχίσεις να ξηλώνεις το σπίτι, 
> κάνε μια προσπάθεια με  το laptop στον κατανεμητή, γιατί αν δεν πάρεις εκεί καλύτερες μετρήσεις, δεν έχουν νόημα όλα τα άλλα.


Θελω ομως Legrand που εχουν την βιδωτη πατεντα για τα καλωδια γιατι τις εχω βολευτει.

Με τον κατανεμητη δυσκολο,πολυ δυσκολο.1ον γιατι ειναι σε κοινη θεα στην εισοδο και αν με παρει κανενα ματι την πατησα,αντε να εξηγω.Μετα δεν υπαρχει κοντα πριζα για το ρουτερ οποτε θα πρεπει να τραβαω πολλα μετρα μπαλαντεζα μεχρι το υπογειο.Τσιρκο δλδ.
Επιπλεον ο κατανεμητης ειναι ο καινουριος με τις ρεκλετες.Για να κανω δοκιμη θελω ενα δικλωνο με γυμνα καλωδια στη μια που να καταληγει σε rj11 που δεν το εχω διαθεσιμο και μετα θα πρεπει να το κουμπωσω στην ρεγκλετα στη θεση της ΝετΟνε και δεν εχω το καταλληλο εργαλειο, και μετα αφου τελειωσω θα πρεπει να ξανακουμπωσω το καλωδιο που φευγει για το διαμερισμα με το εργαλειο που παλι δεν εχω.Δυσκολος αθλος.Πιο ευκολο και γρηγορο ειναι να τσεκαρω τις 3 πριζες στο διαμερισμα.

Αν δεν αλλαξει εκει κατι τοτε κατα 99,9% ειναι θεμα προβληματικο ζευγους απο τον ΟΤΕ(δεν τιθεται θεμα απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι την πρωτη πριζα καθως ειναι utp cat5 καλωδιο που φερνει και τη γραμμη του ΟΤΕ στο ενα απο τα 4 ζευγη,η οποια δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα ακομα και τωρα που δοκιμαζω την παλια adsl, με ακριβως τα παλια καλα στατιστικα).

Αρα μετα ξαναπαμε για αιτημα αμεσου καθαρισμου γραμμης,δηλωση βλαβης η οποια πρεπει με βαση το RUO να εξεταστει εντος 3 εργασιμων και αιτημα αλλαγης ζευγους.Αν μας γειωσουν θα ετοιμασω μια καταγγελια για ΕΕΤΤ μερια με κοινοποιηση στο μπακαλικο τους και ας βγαλει ο εποπτικος μηχανισμος το φιδι απο την τρυπα.

Αντε γιατι αρκετα ασχοληθηκα.......

----------


## dimpard

> Αντε γιατι αρκετα ασχοληθηκα.......


Έχω αρχίσει να σκέφτομαι την περίπτωση της Forthnet (ξανά) και κοίταξα λίγο στο σχετικό Forum, για ενεργοποιήσεις, προβλήματα, ταχύτητες κλπ.
Έπεσα πάνω σε ένα post που με ξενέρωσε. δες εδώ
Ο άνθρωπος έχει κάνει αίτηση από 13/2 και δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμη. 
Δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι αντιπροσωπεύει την συνολική εικόνα, αλλά είναι αίσχος.

----------


## Sebu

Ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι Χαλανδρι απο οτι ειδα.Ισως με τη φωτια η βλαβη να ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερη.Ισως να καηκε διαθεσιμος εξοπλισμος,καρτες επεκτασης,καλωδια.Δεν ξερω αν και οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι με φυσικη συνεγκατασταση στο Χαλανδρι.

Παντως η 4νετ ειναι των ακρων.Το παλικαρι περιμενει απο τον Φλεβαρη και ο NoName ενεργοποιηθηκε αμεσα χωρις downtime.Οταν λεω εγω οτι ειναι βυσματιας  :Razz:

----------


## dimpard

Off Topic





> Ο συγκεκριμενος ειναι Χαλανδρι απο οτι ειδα.Ισως με τη φωτια η βλαβη να ειναι λιγο μεγαλυτερη.Ισως να καηκε διαθεσιμος εξοπλισμος,καρτες επεκτασης,καλωδια.Δεν ξερω αν και οι εναλλακτικοι ειναι με φυσικη συνεγκατασταση στο Χαλανδρι.
> 
> Παντως η 4νετ ειναι των ακρων.Το παλικαρι περιμενει απο τον Φλεβαρη και ο NoName ενεργοποιηθηκε αμεσα χωρις downtime.Οταν λεω εγω οτι ειναι βυσματιας


Η φωτιά ήταν 20 ή 21/6. Μέχρι τότε μιλάμε για 4 μήνες αναμονή πφ ( προ φωτιάς ! )
Στο Χαλάνδρι μένω και εκείνο το βράδυ είχα πρόβλημα που αποκαταστάθηκε γρήγορα.

----------


## pstr

> παιδια, απο που βλεπω τα attenuations etc στατιστικα?
> πως θα βαλω πορτα στο μουλαρι? ( δεν ξερω καθολου)
> 
> *επισης συνεχιζει στη 1η γραμμη να χτυπα ενας ηχος μπιπ ανα τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα*


Εγώ που είχα αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα, έφταιγε η συσκευή τηλεφώνου (μάρκα μ' έκαψες) και όταν την αποσύνδεσα, ηρέμησε το σύμπαν :Razz:

----------


## yuk

> Και τωρα δεν ειναι καλυτερα.Το 1 με πολυ ζορι.Παιζει απο 700 μεχρι 980.Καλα παμε.Σκ@τα συγχρονισμοι και γραμμες,μπουκωμα ακομα και τα ξημερωματα.Μηπως πρεπει να αρχισουμε ομαδικα τις καταγγελιες στην ΕΕΤΤ για τους απαραδεκτους βροχους που παραδιδει ο ΟΤΕ, για την μη υπαρξη μετρησεων για τις δυνατοτητες adsl της γραμμης, για το γεγονος οτι ολοι μας συνδεουν με Καϊρο????


Oύτε τώρα είναι καλύτερα. 700 στη καλυτερότερη. (Α, ρε Forthnet, να μην υποστηρίζεις 2 νούμερα...  :Evil: )

----------


## momo

Καταντια και ντορπη εχει καταντησει η κατασταση και καλα εμεις που ''κλαιγομαστε" για τα 500 η 700 kb\s τη να πουν και καπιοι που συγχρονιζουν σε οτι ταχυτητα κατσει ? 
Το τηλεφωνο τη λεει εδω?
κατι κουλα αποσυγχρονισμου ενω μηλαω ειδα της τελευταιες μερες σε σημειο απελπιστικα εκνευριστικο.
Το αστειο ειναι οτι αν παρουμε τηλ θα μας πουν "μα εως 10μβπς λεμε οχι  10 καρφοτα"
Θυματε κανει εκεινο το "αξιοπιστα ,χωρις κρυμενους ορους και καθηστερισεις"
Καλα κανουν οι ανθρωποι και λενε την αληθεια ειναι ενα απο τα λιγα πραγματα που τους ξεχωριζει απο τους αλους Αλλα δεν γινεται αυτη η κατασταση να παραμεινει ετσι .
Ενταξει ειμασταν beta users 1 μηνα και ε ποσο ακομα θα τραβηξει?

----------


## pantakos

> Ενταξει ειμασταν beta users 1 μηνα και ε ποσο ακομα θα τραβηξει?


οεοοοο?????  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## yuk

Έχω αγχωθεί πάρα πολύ με τις ιστορίες με τα ανεξήγητα resets που ανοίγουν το αφύλαχτο WiFi και κλείνουν το firewall... Πηγαίνεις δηλαδή το πρωί στη δουλειά σου και μέχρι το απόγευμα ο γείτονας έχει κατεβάσει ότι παράνομο και διαστροφικό έχει βρει μπροστά του, έχει στείλει μερικά εκατομμύρια spam emails και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.  :Scared: 
Νομίζω ότι αν δεν λυθεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα χτες, είναι ένας πολύ καλός λόγος να φύγω. Θα φοβόμαστε να απομακρυνθούμε από τον ρούτερ στο τέλος...  :Mad: 
(Kαι προφανώς αυτό δεν είναι παιδική ασθένεια, παιδική αδιαφορία, τύπου ΟΝ είναι!  :Evil:  )

----------


## No-Name

Eπίσης δεν μπορείς και να το κλείσεις όταν φεύγεις...είπαμε adsl έχουμε μη γυρνάμε σε εποχές dial-up

----------


## yuk

Έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να το κλείσεις. Δε θα 'χουν τηλέφωνο οι άλλοι.  :Mad:

----------


## pantakos

Μήπως θα μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί κάποιο batch αρχείο που να τσεκάρει εαν ο ρούτερ είναι up και όταν δεν έιναι να δίνει εντολή (html?) να κλείνει μόνο το wifi?  :Thinking: 

 :Respekt:

----------


## nxenos

Ερωτηση και προταση....
Μηπως θα ηταν καλο να ανοιξουμε μια δημοσκοπηση με οσους εχουν προβληματα και ποια ειναι αυτα?Να γραφουμε ας πουμε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μας,και τα επιμερους προβληματα?Να δουμε τελικα αν αρχιζουν και μαζευονται πολλοι με διαφορες επιπλοκες που στην αρχη δεν ειχαν...

----------


## yuk

To τηλέφωνο κάνει ένα άλλο ωραίο, τουλάχιστον στο 210 της φορητότητας. Όταν μιλάς και σε καλέσει κάποιος στο ίδιο νούμερο και δεν απαντήσεις, ακόμα και αν ο δεύτερος το κλείσει, εσύ συνεχίζεις να ακούς τον ήχο της αναμονής κλήσης. Ότανν κλείσεις τον πρώτο, στην τηλέφωνο φαίνεται ακόμα το νούμερο του δεύτερου και συνεχίζει να χτυπάει. Αν το σηκώσεις φυσικά δεν ακούς τίποτα.  :Laughing: 
Θα τους πω όταν με καλέσουν για τα προβλήματα με τα ανεξήγητα restarts, τη διαθεσιμότητα του Internet και προφανώς του τηλεφώνου. Έτσι κι αλλιώς το έχουνε περάσει σαν "επείγον" και ακόμα μόνο 24 ώρες έχουν περάσει...  :Whistle: 
Στα υπόλοιπα νέα, το margin άρχιζε πάλι να κάθεται όπου γουστάρει ανά δευτερόλεπτο, οι ταχύτητες είναι χαμηλές και κανείς δεν απαντάει για τα προβλήματα που μας καίνε γενικά, όπως το WiFi, το firewall κτλ.  :Cool: 



> έτσι όπως το πάνε ... "ΟΤΕ η ποιο σταθερή μας σχέση..."


Μας τον έπιανε λίγο, αλλά τουλάχιστον συνεχίζει να είναι με εκπληκτική διαφορά η πιο αξιόπιστη επιλογή...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nxenos

Εμενα παντως η τελευταια μου ελπιδα για να ανεβει το margin ειναι να αλλαξω την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση σε cat5,γιατι το βλεπω που συνχρονιζει αρκετα πυκνα στα 10239 αλλα μεχρι 4-5 ωρες εχει αντεξει..μετα....ξανα η πτωση!Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον να φταιει αυτο..γιατι τοτε μετα θα ειναι θεμα καθαρα ΟΤΕ και φυσικα εχουμε δηλωσει εδω και 2 βδομαδες αλλαγη ζευγους στον ΟΤΕ αλλα οπως παντα...ενημερωση δεν ειχα!Αν εγινε...δεν εγινε..ουτε ξερω...

Αφηστε που τωρα κυνηγαω ΚΑΙ τον ηλεκτρολογο να δεησει να ερθει!

----------


## dimpard

> Έχω αγχωθεί πάρα πολύ με τις ιστορίες με τα ανεξήγητα resets που ανοίγουν το αφύλαχτο WiFi και κλείνουν το firewall... Πηγαίνεις δηλαδή το πρωί στη δουλειά σου και μέχρι το απόγευμα ο γείτονας έχει κατεβάσει ότι παράνομο και διαστροφικό έχει βρει μπροστά του, έχει στείλει μερικά εκατομμύρια spam emails και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. 
> Νομίζω ότι αν δεν λυθεί το συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα χτες, είναι ένας πολύ καλός λόγος να φύγω. Θα φοβόμαστε να απομακρυνθούμε από τον ρούτερ στο τέλος... 
> (Kαι προφανώς αυτό δεν είναι παιδική ασθένεια, παιδική αδιαφορία, τύπου ΟΝ είναι!  )


Βλέπω έχεις και εσύ το πρόβλημα με τις χαμένες ρυθμίσεις σε WiFi και Firewall.
Μόλις το ανέφερα στο 13860 και μου είπαν ότι " δεν είναι δυνατόν να χάνονται οι ρυθμίσεις, έτσι. Μόνο με το hardware reset" !! :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Πρακτικά πρέπει να έχουμε ανοικτό το http://speedtouch.lan/ συνέχεια και να κάνουμε refresh, μήπως και δούμε ότι χάθηκαν οι ρυθμίσεις. :Mad:

----------


## dimpard

> Ενδεχομένως από αύριο να είμαι και εγώ στο κλαμπ.
> Μόλις με πήραν και μου είπαν ότι υπάρχει μια πιθανότητα να έχει παραδοθεί ο βρόχος μου. Για να δούμε...
> Αν πάντως διαπιστώσω θέματα ασφάλειας δε θα διστάσω να την κάνω πριν βγει ο μήνας.
> Άλλωστε έχουν το καλύτερο χαρακτηριστικό: τη δωρεάν διακοπή τον πρώτο μήνα (την οποία θα πρέπει η ΕΕΤΤ να επιβάλει σε όλους τους παρόχους).


Με το καλό και χωρίς προβλήματα. Για να δούμε θα επαληθευτεί το ρητό " η καλή δουλειά, αργεί να γίνει " ? :Smile: 




> Ερωτηση και προταση....
> Μηπως θα ηταν καλο να ανοιξουμε μια δημοσκοπηση με οσους εχουν προβληματα και ποια ειναι αυτα?Να γραφουμε ας πουμε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μας,και τα επιμερους προβληματα?Να δουμε τελικα αν αρχιζουν και μαζευονται πολλοι με διαφορες επιπλοκες που στην αρχη δεν ειχαν...


Με βρίσκεις σύμφωνο. Μπορεί να γίνει και διαγωνισμός. 
Ο χρήστης με τα περισσότερα προβλήματα να κερδίζει μια γραμμή ΟΤΕ και συνδρομή ADSL σε πάροχο της αρεσκείας του για 12 μήνες. :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Dimpard για hard reset μιλούσε ο yuk

----------


## dimpard

> Dimpard για hard reset μιλούσε ο yuk


Άλλα καταλαβαίνω από το post του:




> Έχω αγχωθεί πάρα πολύ με τις ιστορίες με τα *ανεξήγητα resets* που ανοίγουν το αφύλαχτο WiFi και κλείνουν το firewall... Πηγαίνεις δηλαδή το πρωί στη δουλειά σου και μέχρι το απόγευμα ο γείτονας έχει κατεβάσει ότι παράνομο και διαστροφικό έχει βρει μπροστά του, έχει στείλει μερικά εκατομμύρια spam emails και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο.


Όταν ο yuk γράφει για "ιστορίες με τα ανεξήγητα resets", εννοεί μόνο το δικό μου post???
Μόνο σε μένα έχει συμβεί αυτό?

----------


## yuk

Ναι, hard reset εννούσα. Kι κι άλλοι έχουν αναφέρει απρόβλεπτα (hard) resets, όπως ο Avoccato.

----------


## dimpard

Ευχάριστα -για μένα- νέα. Μόλις βγήκα από την στενή, δηλαδή το κλείδωμα στα 7.
Μου τηλεφώνησε ο τεχνικός για επιβεβαίωση. Δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνω reset.

Uptime: 0 days, 0:17:29  
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: *1.023 / 10.239*  :Cool: 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 6,94 / 6,99  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 23,5  
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 13,0 / 21,5 

Τώρα, ελπίζω να μην ξανασχοληθώ με το Link Information, παρά 1-2 φορές το μήνα.

Η 2η γραμμή ακόμη νεκρή.

----------


## nxenos

> Ευχάριστα -για μένα- νέα. Μόλις βγήκα από την στενή, δηλαδή το κλείδωμα στα 7.
> Μου τηλεφώνησε ο τεχνικός για επιβεβαίωση. Δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνω reset.
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:17:29 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: *1.023 / 10.239* 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 6,94 / 6,99 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 23,5 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 13,0 / 21,5 
> 
> ...


Ωραιος!Παρακολουθησε το παντως γι λιγες μερες να δεις.Αν δεν εχεις αποσυνδεσεις και εχεις φτιαξει και την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση με cat5 τοτε εισαι οκ!Αυτο θα δοκιμασω και γω...και μετα βλεπουμε...Ειμαι πολυ περιεργος αν αλλαξω το καλωδιο τι τιμες θα δω.

----------


## Sacred

παιδια συγνωμη αν εχει απαντη8ει καπου αυτο ,αλλα καπου ειχα δει σχετικα με sms μεσω της τηλεφωνιας της netone.ισχυει κατι τετοιο?

----------


## magnan

Uptime: 0 days, 22:19:50 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 6,48 / 7,35 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 17,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,0 / 17,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 16,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 3.960 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 212 / 4.458 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 232 / 1.838 

 πως σας φαινονται?? τι προσεχω περισοοτερο?  :Help:

----------


## pstr

> Uptime: 0 days, *22:19:50* 
> 
> [...]
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: *6,48 / 7,35* 
> [...]
> πως σας φαινονται?? τι προσεχω περισοοτερο?


Πρέπει να κάνεις upload άλλο 1 gigabyte για να έχουμε ισοπαλία (σε 22 ώρες, traffic 14GB :Smile: ).

Πέρα από την πλάκα τα στατιστικά σου είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## mich83

> Ευχάριστα -για μένα- νέα. Μόλις βγήκα από την στενή, δηλαδή το κλείδωμα στα 7.
> Μου τηλεφώνησε ο τεχνικός για επιβεβαίωση. Δεν χρειάστηκε να κάνω reset.
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:17:29  
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: *1.023 / 10.239* 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 6,94 / 6,99  
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 23,5  
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 13,0 / 21,5 
> 
> ...




Πολύ θετικό και ευχάριστο αυτό  :One thumb up:

----------


## yuk

Άντε να διαβάσουμε και κάτι καλό.  :Worthy:  Mπράβο dimpard, magnan!  :One thumb up:

----------


## No-Name

Από πότε θέλουν το διαχειριστή για να βρουν το βρόχο?Αλήθεια αυτό τους το απάντησε μέσω του WCRM-LLU? :ROFL:

----------


## apok

> Να διεκυρινήσω ότι επί λέξη ο τεχνικός μου είπε: «Ο ΟΤΕ μας απάντησε ότι δε μπορεί να μπει στον κατανεμητή γιατί λείπει ο διαχειριστής (ισχύει, είναι διακοπές) και είπαμε να περάσουμε να κάνουμε άλλη μια προσπάθεια μπας και υπάρχει ο βρόχος».
> Πόσες ελπίδες μου δίνετε;


1/10

( Aντίστροφα με το dl/ul σου  :Razz:  )

----------


## magnan

κατι αλλο ρε παιδια...δεν ανοιγει πορτα το μουλαρι και ενω εχω κανει τη ρυθμιση στο speedtouch.lan 
παρολαυτα δεν βλεπει πορτα με τιποτα...
εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα ή εμπειρια για το πως θα το λυσω?

----------


## lewton

> Από πότε θέλουν το διαχειριστή για να βρουν το βρόχο?Αλήθεια αυτό τους το απάντησε μέσω του WCRM-LLU?


Δεν ξέρω, αλλά θα προσπαθήσω να καταλάβω καλύτερα τι εννοούσε ο Νετουανετζής.




> Kαι τι θα 'ρθουν να κάνουν αφού δεν μπορούν να πάνε στον κατανεμητή; Mαγικά θα φτιάχτηκε ο βρόχος;


Εγώ μπορώ να ανοίξω τον κατανεμητή για τον Νετουανετζή γιατί ξέρω ένα μυστικό: ότι το κλειδί του έχει ούτως ή άλλως χαθεί, και για να τον ανοίξεις πρέπει να τον ξεβιδώσεις (και μετά να τον ξαναβιδώσεις φυσικά, γιατί είμαστε πολυκατοικία, όχι Vivodi).

----------


## No-Name

1oν)Που ήξερε ο ΟΤΕ(άσχετο αν ισχύει)ότι λέιπει ο διαχειριστης εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ χτυπά στο Πελάτη
2ον)Από που πληροφορήθηκε η νετ1 όλο αυτό το σενάριο εφόσον επαφή Παρόχου-ΟΤΕ μέσω τηλεφώνου(τυπικά)δεν υπάρχει,πόσο μάλλον με τον τοπικό ΟΤΕ
3ον)Πόσο μ@λ@κ@ς μας θεωρούν εμας τους πελάτες και λένε τέτοια?

----------


## dimpard

> 1oν)Που ήξερε ο ΟΤΕ(άσχετο αν ισχύει)ότι λέιπει ο διαχειριστης εφόσον ο ΟΤΕ χτυπά στο Πελάτη
> 2ον)Από που πληροφορήθηκε η νετ1 όλο αυτό το σενάριο εφόσον επαφή Παρόχου-ΟΤΕ μέσω τηλεφώνου(τυπικά)δεν υπάρχει,πόσο μάλλον με τον τοπικό ΟΤΕ
> 3ον)Πόσο μ@λ@κ@ς μας θεωρούν εμας τους πελάτες και λένε τέτοια?


Πολλά και σημαντικά τα ερωτήματα Lewton. Βάλε detective  :Razz:  ειδικά για το 3ο

----------


## pstr

1. Το συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με τον πελάτη κατά τη παράδοση του βρόχου.
2. Αρκετές φορές η NetONE έχει πει ότι έρχεται τηλεφωνικά σε επαφή με ΟΤΕτζήδες και μακάρι να είναι αλήθεια.
3. Δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## No-Name

Aλήθεια εε?Σε μένα τότε με την ΟΝ μια χαρά μου είχαν χτυπήσει τη πόρτα,όπως και να έχει ο ΟΤΕ χέστηκε για τον διαχειριστή.
Το 2ο ασχολίαστο.....Δόξα το θεό έχω  νιώσει γερά στο πετσί μου με 2 παρόχους ότι πάντα όλα γίνονται μέσω συστηματος....τα τηλέφωνα απλά δεν υπάρχουν  πέρα από το τμήμα παρόχων που ειναι για διαδικαστικά.
Εφόσον δέχεσαι τέτοια αισχη lewton καλή δυναμη

----------


## pstr

Και σε μένα όταν παραδόθηκε ο ανενεργός δεν μου χτύπησε κανένας (λογικό αφού ο ΟΤΕ δεν ξέρει για ποιον είναι ο βρόχος).

----------


## No-Name

Ξέρει για ποιον είναι τι το έχουμε το WCRM μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε για να καλύψουμε τις αηδίες.

Ας Δεχτώ ότι δεν σας χτύπησε...που ξέρει και γιατι ο ΟΤΕ οτι ο διαχειριστης λείπει?

----------


## lewton

> Aλήθεια εε?Σε μένα τότε με την ΟΝ μια χαρά μου είχαν χτυπήσει τη πόρτα,όπως και να έχει ο ΟΤΕ χέστηκε για τον διαχειριστή.
> Το 2ο ασχολίαστο.....Δόξα το θεό έχω  νιώσει γερά στο πετσί μου με 2 παρόχους ότι πάντα όλα γίνονται μέσω συστηματος....τα τηλέφωνα απλά δεν υπάρχουν  πέρα από το τμήμα παρόχων που ειναι για διαδικαστικά.
> Εφόσον δέχεσαι τέτοια αισχη lewton καλή δυναμη


Πάντως και όταν έβαλα τη full της Vivodi (πάντα σε ανενεργό) δε μου χτύπησε ο ΟΤΕτζης.
Πώς μπήκε τότε;  :Thinking: 




> Ξέρει για ποιον είναι τι το έχουμε το WCRM μη λέμε ότι θέλουμε για να καλύψουμε τις αηδίες.
> 
> Ας Δεχτώ ότι δεν σας χτύπησε...που ξέρει και γιατι ο ΟΤΕ οτι ο διαχειριστης λείπει?


Ο ΟΤΕτζης δεν είπε ότι λείπει, είπε ότι δεν τον βρίσκει.
Η διαφορά είναι λεπτή αλλά ουσιαστική.  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Και που ξέρει ο ΟΤΕτζής ποιος είναι ο διαχειριστής.....εδώ λένε κάποιοι ότι δεν ξέρει (έμμεσα)το πελάτη,εννοώ εσενα τον ιδιώτη.....

Καλή δύναμη βρε lewton..... καλή δύναμη

----------


## lewton

Off Topic


		Aπό ένα off-topic post μου ξεκίνησε μια ολόκληρη off-topic συζήτηση, που καλό θα ήταν να συνεχιστεί σε άλλο θέμα (θα έλεγα να μετακινηθούν και τα posts, αλλά ειναι σε πολλές σελίδες και θα με χ...ει ο apok).
Aς το αφήσουμε, και θα κοιτάξω αύριο να τους ψαρέψω να μάθω περισσότερα για το πώς επικοινωνούν με τον ΟΤΕ κλπ.

----------


## kx5

Ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί και με λύπη μου ανακοίνωσαν πως δε βρίσκουν το καλώδιο του παρέδωσε ο ΟΤΕ. Θα δήλωναν βλάβη και από βδομάδα θα βλέπαμε... Πριν τραβήξω πιστόλι να σκοτωθώ τους ρώτησα αν έψαξαν στο σωστό κουτί. Τελικά είχαν λάθος πληρροφορίες και τους έδειξα από που παίρνω γραμμή.

Πλέον ευτυχισμένος ενεργοποιημένος. Ένας ημερολογιακός μήνας αναμονή (4/6 η αίτηση).

Η τηλεφωνία καλή αλλά από ταχύτητες δυστυχώς δεν τερματίζει σαν τη Vivodi... 
Θα δείξει.

----------


## kle500

Δεύτερη μέρα ενεργοποιημένος, και εκτός των χάλια και μη σταθερών ταχυτήτων, είχα 2 restart του router, όπου και ξαναενεργοποιήθηκε από μόνο του το WiFi.

Ο συγχρονισμός μου επίσης ψιλοχάλια: 818/8.203 αυτή τη στιγμή.
Συνήθως πέφτει το κλέιδωμα του Download στα 7200.

Επίσης 2η μέρα χωρίς την ενεργοποίηση της φορητότητας του ΟΤΕ.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φτιάξει τις επόμενες μέρες?
Διότι μίλησα στο τηλέφωνο με  έναν τεχνικό της NetOne ο οποίος δυστυχώς ήταν άσχετος εντελώς και τελικά το έκλεισα χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.

Δεν ξεκινήσαμε καλά δυστυχώς!.

Στα θετικά, έστειλα μια χαρά FAX και το τηλέφωνο είναι καλύτερο από ότι το DslPhone που έχω παράλληλα (στην 2η γραμμή έχω ακόμα την Vivo).

Υ.Γ. Βέβαια τηλέφωνο από τεχνικό για να έρθει για τις μετρήσεις....... ούτε για αστείο.

----------


## kx5

> Επίσης 2η μέρα χωρίς την ενεργοποίηση της φορητότητας του ΟΤΕ.


Οι διαδικασία για φορητότητα του παλιού αριθμού ξεκινάει τη μέρα της ενεργοποίησης σου στο δίκτυο της netone (για προφανείς λόγους).
Άρα θα περιμένεις καμιά δεκαριά μέρες να ολοκληρωθεί.

----------


## magnan

το προβλημα με τον ηχο "μπιπ" ανα διαστηματα στην phone1 αποκατασταθηκε απο μονο του...
σημερα παει καλα και δεν εχει κανει restart
ταχυτητες απο καλους σερβερς ---> 980 k/sec
απο τορεντ τριχες, πανω απο 80 δεν το εχω δει ποτε
τεσπα , το τηλεφωνο μεχρι στιγμης ειναι αψογο ( ουτε ηχο-ουτε συνακροαση)
ελπιζω να συνεχισει ετσι

----------


## mich83

Νεότερα (λέμε τώρα): Πήρα τηλ το μεσημέρι και εντελώς συμπτωματικά μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι εκείνη την ώρα οι τεχνικοί κοιτάγαν τη περίπτωση μου και πως θα με πάρουν σε λίγο να μου κλείσουν ραντεβού. Ή ώρα έχει πάει σχεδόν 8 και ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ δεν έχει πάρει κανείς. Πήρα και ρώτησα αν υπάρχει καμία εξέλιξη και η απάντηση ήταν αρνητική (δεν είχε κάποια ενημέρωση το παιδί). Του είπα πως αν μέχρι το βράδυ δε με πάρουν να μου κλείσουν ραντεβού θα προβώ σε καταγγελία στην Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. (την οποία ήδη συντάσσω). 

*ΝΤΡΟΠΗ* τους. Και η *ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ* έχει όρια  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 


edit: Kαι φυσικά παρότι χθες με κλειδώσανε στα 2/512 για να γλυτώσω τουλάχιστον τους αποσυγχρονισμους, αυτοί καλά κρατούν!

----------


## yuk

Τελείως για τα μπάζα έχουν γίνει.  :Sad:  Φυσικά ούτε εμένα πήραν. 
Πολύ κρίμα...  :Thumb down:

----------


## mich83

Εδώ η σχετική μου ερώτηση στο support forum:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...93#post1281593

----------


## rdaniel

> το προβλημα με τον ηχο "μπιπ" ανα διαστηματα στην phone1 αποκατασταθηκε απο μονο του...
> σημερα παει καλα και δεν εχει κανει restart
> ταχυτητες απο καλους σερβερς ---> 980 k/sec
> απο τορεντ τριχες, πανω απο 80 δεν το εχω δει ποτε
> τεσπα , το τηλεφωνο μεχρι στιγμης ειναι αψογο ( ουτε ηχο-ουτε συνακροαση)
> ελπιζω να συνεχισει ετσι


Από torrents που έχουν πολλά seeds έχω δει και 1MBps  :Wink:

----------


## kle500

> Άρα θα περιμένεις καμιά δεκαριά μέρες να ολοκληρωθεί.


Ζήσε Μάη μου δηλαδή!!!! :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down: 
Από το τηλέφωνο μου είπαν πως διαρκεί 2-3 ώρες (σίγουρα).

Μετά λύπης μου διαπιστώνω πως τα πράγματα έχουν πάρει μια άσχημη τροπή όσον αφορά την υποστήριξη της εταιρίας πρός τους πελάτες της.
Θέλω να πιστεύω πως τα πράγματα θα φτιάξουν, όπως έγινε και με την ΟΝ, όπου πλέον έχουν στρώσει τα πράγματα κατά πολύ.

Πρός mich83.
Ελπίζω φίλε μου να βρείς μια άκρη γρήγορα, και φυσικά περιμένω να δω την απάντηση που θα σου δώσουν στην ερώτηση σου στο support forum.
Μιας και εγώ έχω προβλήματα αποσυγχρονισμού και αρκετά χαμηλές ταχύτητες κλειδώματος, περιμένω εναγωνίως τις εξελίξεις, πρωτού προβώ σε οποιαδήποτε ενέργεια.

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## No-Name

> Νεότερα (λέμε τώρα): Πήρα τηλ το μεσημέρι και εντελώς συμπτωματικά μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι εκείνη την ώρα οι τεχνικοί κοιτάγαν τη περίπτωση μου και πως θα με πάρουν σε λίγο να μου κλείσουν ραντεβού. Ή ώρα έχει πάει σχεδόν 8 και ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ δεν έχει πάρει κανείς. Πήρα και ρώτησα αν υπάρχει καμία εξέλιξη και η απάντηση ήταν αρνητική (δεν είχε κάποια ενημέρωση το παιδί). Του είπα πως αν μέχρι το βράδυ δε με πάρουν να μου κλείσουν ραντεβού θα προβώ σε καταγγελία στην Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. (την οποία ήδη συντάσσω). 
> 
> *ΝΤΡΟΠΗ* τους. Και η *ΚΟΡΟΙΔΙΑ* έχει όρια 
> 
> 
> edit: Kαι φυσικά παρότι χθες με κλειδώσανε στα 2/512 για να γλυτώσω τουλάχιστον τους αποσυγχρονισμους, αυτοί καλά κρατούν!


Και στα 2 mbps έχεις πρόβλημα?

----------


## mich83

> Και στα 2 mbps έχεις πρόβλημα?



Nαι έχει ήδη αποσυγχρονίσει τουλάχιστον 2 φορές.

----------


## rdaniel

> Πήρα τηλ το μεσημέρι και εντελώς συμπτωματικά μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι εκείνη την ώρα οι τεχνικοί κοιτάγαν τη περίπτωση μου και πως θα με πάρουν σε λίγο να μου κλείσουν ραντεβού. Ή ώρα έχει πάει σχεδόν 8 και ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΣΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ δεν έχει πάρει κανείς.





> Τελείως για τα μπάζα έχουν γίνει.  Φυσικά ούτε εμένα πήραν. 
> Πολύ κρίμα...


Σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, είχα πρόβλημα όταν περίμενα για την ενεργοποίησή μου. Δυστυχώς, υπάρχει προφανής έλλειψη προσωπικού (τεχνικοί, βασικά .. ) και επιπλέον η επικοινωνία μεταξύ των διαφόρων τμημάτων ΔΕΝ είναι αυτή που θα έπρεπε, αμφιβάλλω δηλαδή αν τα παράπονα/αιτήματά μας προωθούνται όπως/όταν πρέπει και επίσης αμφιβάλλω κατά πόσο τα υπόλοιπα τμήματα είναι ενήμερα για το χρόνο που έχουν διαθέσιμο οι τεχνικοί για να μας εξυπηρετήσουν!  :Thumb down: 

Είναι πάντως πρόθυμοι, αν μη τι άλλο, αλλά όταν καίγεσαι και μένεις με την προθυμία του άλλου, αυτό σε κάνει να αισθάνεσαι κάπως μετά ...  :Cool: 

Ελπίζω να το φτιάξουν, για το καλό το δικό μας και το δικό τους... Επίσης, τους έχω προτείνει να ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΝΟΥΝ για τις ενέργειές τους σχετικά με τα αιτήματά μας, είτε με email είτε από το site είτε τηλεφωνικά, ώστε να βλέπει κάποιος τι στο καλό γίνεται με το θέμα του, να αισθάνεται ότι δεν τον έχουν παρατήσει στη μοίρα του. Δυστυχώς δεν έχει γίνει κάτι σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση και δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει η πρόθεση/δυνατότητα να γίνει  :Sad:

----------


## yuk

Ξέρεις τι γίνεται rdaniel; Tους πληρώνουμε για να έχουνε άτομα, για να συνενοούνται μεταξύ τους, για να επικοινωνούν με μας, για να μας παρέχουν υπηρεσίες, για... Πάντα και παντού θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα, αλλά με κάποιο τρόπο πρέπει να μας εξυπηρετούνε γρήγορα. 
Επιλέξαμε αυτή την εταιρία και δεχτήκαμε τα όποια ρίσκα σε πολύ σημαντικά αγαθά όπως το τηλέφωνο επειδή έδειξαν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι παραπάνω. Δυστυχώς μπόρεσαν μόλις για 2-3 βδομάδες. Μετά έγιναν σαν τους άλλους. Και κατά τη γνώμη μου χειρότερα. Όταν είχα Forthnet και έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο για βοήθεια, μου έβρισκαν λύση. Εδώ με συνδέουν απευθείας με Σαουίρις στο Κάϊρο. 
Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η γραμματεία, το τεχνικό, οι καθαρίστριες ή ο καφές που πίνουν. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει, όπως δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν και τα δικά μας προβλήματα και δεν μας τιμούν σαν πελάτες.

----------


## hemlock

> Ξέρεις τι γίνεται rdaniel; Tους πληρώνουμε για να έχουνε άτομα, για να συνενοούνται μεταξύ τους, για να επικοινωνούν με μας, για να μας παρέχουν υπηρεσίες, για... Πάντα και παντού θα υπάρχουν προβλήματα, αλλά με κάποιο τρόπο πρέπει να μας εξυπηρετούνε γρήγορα. 
> Επιλέξαμε αυτή την εταιρία και δεχτήκαμε τα όποια ρίσκα σε πολύ σημαντικά αγαθά όπως το τηλέφωνο επειδή έδειξαν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι παραπάνω. Δυστυχώς μπόρεσαν μόλις για 2-3 βδομάδες. Μετά έγιναν σαν τους άλλους. Και κατά τη γνώμη μου χειρότερα. Όταν είχα Forthnet και έπαιρνα τηλέφωνο για βοήθεια, μου έβρισκαν λύση. Εδώ με συνδέουν απευθείας με Σαουίρις στο Κάϊρο. 
> Δεν ξέρω αν φταίει η γραμματεία, το τεχνικό, οι καθαρίστριες ή ο καφές που πίνουν. Δεν με ενδιαφέρει, όπως δεν τους ενδιαφέρουν και τα δικά μας προβλήματα και δεν μας τιμούν σαν πελάτες.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...78&postcount=2  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Καφέ σίγουρα δεν πίνουν αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστεψω ότι μπήκαν τόσο δυναμικά ,προσπάθησαν με κάθε τρόπο να μας πείσουν ότι είναι διαφορετικοί ενώ δεν είχαν υπολογίσει τον παράγοντα Τεχνικής υποστήριξης?

Θα έπρεπε να είχαν μάθει από τα λάθη των μεγάλων τόσα χρόνια εφόσον παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις,από όσο υποστηρίζουν...

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...78&postcount=2 ->όμορφη η νεοελληνική λογοτεχνία

----------


## hemlock

> Καφέ σίγουρα δεν πίνουν αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστεψω ότι μπήκαν τόσο δυναμικά ,προσπάθησαν με *κάθε τρόπο να μας πείσουν ότι είναι διαφορετικοί ενώ δεν είχαν υπολογίσει τον παράγοντα Τεχνικής υποστήριξης?*
> 
> Θα έπρεπε να είχαν μάθει από τα λάθη των μεγάλων τόσα χρόνια εφόσον παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις,από όσο υποστηρίζουν...
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...78&postcount=2 ->όμορφη η νεοελληνική λογοτεχνία


Yπερβολες...Λες να ξεκινησαν πιστευoντας οτι θα μοιραζαν adsl σε jedi?

----------


## No-Name

Υπερβολές?Που ειναι οι υπερβολές?Μήπως ξεκίνησαν με ελπίδα τους 100 πελάτες?

Εξάλλου αν δεν έχουν σίγουρους ήδη 300 πελάτες σε κάθε περιοχή που θα βάλουν LLU δεν κάνουν καν τον κόπο να στήσουν dslams

----------


## hemlock

> Υπερβολές?Που ειναι οι υπερβολές?Μήπως ξεκίνησαν με ελπίδα τους 100 πελάτες?
> 
> Εξάλλου αν δεν έχουν σίγουρους ήδη 300 πελάτες σε κάθε περιοχή που θα βάλουν LLU δεν κάνουν καν τον κόπο να στήσουν dslams


την απαντηση που εδωσαν στον mich83 την διαβασες?
Νομιζω οτι πρεπει να σε καλυψει...Δεν ειναι καμια εταιρεια τυπου IBM...

----------


## No-Name

Είδες τι σχολίασα οπότε σου απαντάω ότι την διάβασα.

Έχω μάθει την εν λόγω τακτική πλέον δεν μου κάνει αίσθηση

----------


## yuk

Έχει δίκιο ο NoName. 13 μέρες και 15 τηλέφωνα μετά δεν είναι εσωτερικό πρόβλημα. Είναι "θέλω να φύγω και κρατάω σημειώσεις στο μυαλό μου γιατί που να βρίσκω τώρα τετράδιο να σημειώσω". Φτάσαμε στο σημείο να λέμε το πρόβλημά μας δημόσια και να στέλνουμε pm μετά για να φιλοτιμηθεί κάποιος να ασχοληθεί μαζί μας...
Αν και στη δική μου περίπτωση, ο εκπρόσωπος φρόντισε να γράψει τα δικά μου pm, μη πω που, να με ταλαιπωρήσει αρκετές μέρες και τελικά να μη μου λύσει το πρόβλημα  παρ' όλες τις διαβεβαιώσεις του.

----------


## sdikr

> Καφέ σίγουρα δεν πίνουν αλλά δεν μπορώ να πιστεψω ότι μπήκαν τόσο δυναμικά ,προσπάθησαν με κάθε τρόπο να μας πείσουν ότι είναι διαφορετικοί ενώ δεν είχαν υπολογίσει τον παράγοντα Τεχνικής υποστήριξης?
> 
> Θα έπρεπε να είχαν μάθει από τα λάθη των μεγάλων τόσα χρόνια εφόσον παρακολουθούν τις εξελίξεις,από όσο υποστηρίζουν...
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...78&postcount=2 ->όμορφη η νεοελληνική λογοτεχνία



Νομίζω πως μπορούν να κάνουν και ενά - δεκά πχ  παραπατήματα,    να δούμε πως θα συνεχίσουν

(αλλώστε έχουν πολύ ψωμί ακόμα να φτάσουν άλλους  :Wink:  )

----------


## mich83

Όπως ακριβώς το είπε ο noname. Νεοελληνική λογοτεχνία.

Ιδού η καταγγελία:




> Προς Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ
> 
>  Ονομάζομαι χχχχχχ χχχχχχχχχχχ και θέλω να καταγγείλω την internet service providing εταιρεία ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (www.netone.gr) για ελλειπή – το λιγότερο – τεχνική υποστήριξη αλλά, για επανειλημμένη κοροϊδία και για αδυναμία να προσφέρει αυτά που υπόσχεται.
>  Είμαι ενεργός συνδρομητής της εν λόγω εταιρείας από την 21/6 στην ταχύτητα 10/1 mbps down και up αντίστοιχα στον τηλεφωνικό αριθμό χχχχχχχχχχ. Διευκρινίζω ότι είχα κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό πλήρη βρόχο. Την ίδια μέρα, κατά τη διαδικασία της μεικτονόμησης, είδαμε με τους τεχνικούς της εταιρείας ότι η ταχύτητα στον κατανεμητή φαινόταν να είναι περίπου 800 up και 2000 down (σε kbps φυσικά). Ωστόσο επικοινωνώντας οι τεχνικοί επιτόπου με τα κεντρικά τους, ενημερώθηκαν ότι υπάρχει κάποιο γενικότερο τεχνικό πρόβλημα και πως η ταχύτητα θα έστρωνε μέσα στην ίδια μέρα. Έτσι και συμφώνησα να γίνει η μεικτονόμηση. Το βράδυ της ίδια μέρας τίποτα δεν είχε αλλάξει οπότε και επικοινώνησα με το τμήμα τεχνικής υποστήριξης. Μετά από διάφορα τεστ που γίνανε από μέρος τους, καταλήξαμε πως υπάρχουν σοβαρά προβλήματα (ένα εξ' αυτών ήταν ένα βραχυκύκλωμα στη γραμμή) και πρέπει να ξανά έρθει το συνεργείο για επανέλεγχο της γραμμής και πιθανή επίλυση του προβλήματος.  
>  Την επόμενη Δευτέρα 25/6 και αφού κανείς δεν είχε επικοινωνήσει μαζί μου, τους κάλεσα για να μάθω το πότε θα έρθει το συνεργείο. Μου είπαν πως δεν ήταν δυνατό να μου πουν συγκεκριμένη ώρα και μέρα αλλά ότι το λογικό θα ήταν να έρθουν αύριο (σ.σ:26/6) η μεθαύριο(σ.σ:27/6). Αφού κανείς δεν εμφανίστηκε και κανείς δε τηλεφώνησε προς ενημέρωση καμία από αυτές τις μέρες τηλεφώνησα ξανά τη Τετάρτη 28/6 για να μάθω νεότερα. Και πάλι δεν ήταν σε θέση να μου δώσουν συγκεκριμένο ραντεβού αλλά μα διαβεβαίωσαν ότι μέχρι το τέλος εκείνης της εβδομάδας θα με είχε επισκεφθεί το συνεργείο των τεχνικών. Σημειώνω ότι ήδη βρισκόμασταν στη μία βδομάδα από τη μέρα που διαγνώσθηκε και δηλώθηκε η βλάβη. 
>  Φτάνουμε στη Παρασκευή 29/6 και πάλι κανείς δεν έχει δεήσει να με καλέσει. Αφού και πάλι τους καλώ εγώ και μετά από συζήτηση της κοπέλας στο helpdesk τους με κάποιον αρμόδιο τεχνικό, με ενημερώνουν ότι θα γινόταν κάθε δυνατή προσπάθεια να ερχόντουσαν εκείνη την ίδια μέρα, διαφορετικά την επομένη (σ.σ: Σάββατο 30/6). Επίσης με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι μέχρι το βράδυ θα με είχε κάποιος καλέσει να μου μιλήσει συγκεκριμένα. Για πολλοστή φορά όμως κανείς δε με κάλεσε. 
>  Ερχόμαστε λοιπόν στη Δευτέρα 2/7 όπου αναγκάζομαι και πάλι εγώ να τους καλέσω. Για ακόμα μία φορά δε γνώριζαν τίποτα και μου είπαν ότι θα με καλούσαν. Και ΠΑΛΙ κανείς δε με κάλεσε. Χρειάστηκε να ξανακαλέσω εγώ 2-3 φορές το βράδυ για να με πάρει επιτέλους ένας τεχνικός. Ο τεχνικός όμως δεν είχε να μου πει κάτι σχετικά με κάποιο ραντεβού. Ήθελε μόνο να κάνουμε πάλι τις ίδιες μετρήσεις που είχαμε κάνει και τη πρώτη μέρα. Αφού, όπως ήταν επόμενο, διαγνώστηκαν ξανά τα ίδια προβλήματα (ξανά)καταλήξαμε πως (άκουσον άκουσον) θα πρέπει να περάσει κάποιο συνεργείο από τον χώρο μου. Πράγμα που φυσικά είναι γελοίο καθότι αυτό το γνώριζα και εγώ και αυτοί 12 μέρες πριν. Ο τεχνικός που έκανε τα τεστ μου υποσχέθηκε πως θα κάνει κάθε δυνατή ενέργεια για να πιέσει όσο μπορεί τη κατάσταση ώστε να ερχόντουσαν οι τεχνικοί την επομένη μέρα (σ.σ: 3/7).
>  Τρίτη 3/7 λοιπόν και μέχρι τώρα (9μ.μ.) που συντάσσω αυτή τη καταγγελία δεν έχει έρθει κανείς και δεν έχει κλειστεί κανένα ραντεβού. Τους τηλεφώνησα ξανά προ μίας ώρας και για ακόμα μία φορά δεν είχαν τίποτα συγκεκριμένο να μου πουν. Οπότε και τους ενημέρωσα ότι θα προβώ σε καταγγελία στην Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. 
> 
> ...

----------


## No-Name

> Νομίζω πως μπορούν να κάνουν και ενά - δεκά πχ παραπατήματα, να δούμε πως θα συνεχίσουν
> 
> (αλλώστε έχουν πολύ ψωμί ακόμα να φτάσουν άλλους  )


sdikr, 22 να κάνουν δεν έχω πρόβλημα αλλά:

1)Nα μιλάνε στα ίσα και όχι όπως γίνεται στη παρούσα φάση
2)όταν ξεκίνησαν είχα δηλώσει με την παρουσία τους "εμεις είμαστε διαφορετικοί",τώρα το πάιρνουν πίσω,επίσης με το τροπο τους
3)Πόσα βραχυκυκλώματα πια έχουν οι βρόχοι που παρεδοσε ο ΟΤΕ στη net1?......
4)Θα σε καλέσει τεχνικός και σε γράφουν εκει που δεν πιάνει μελάνι....(ούτε εγώ πίστευα ότι θα ξεπέσουν τόσο γρήγορα)τουλάχιστον οι άλλοι έκαναν χρόνια και έχουν πολλούς περισσότερους πελάτες
5)Τα 801 τι έγειναν μήπως μπήκαν μέσα και είπαν να τα χρεώσουν ξαφνικά και χωρίς ενημέρωση?Ξεκάθαρα


Όσο για το τελευταίο ένα θα δηλώσω......αν τους φτάσουν :Smile:

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr, 22 να κάνουν δεν έχω πρόβλημα αλλά:
> 
> 1)Nα μιλάνε στα ίσα και όχι όπως γίνεται στη παρούσα φάση
> 2)όταν ξεκίνησαν είχα δηλώσει με την παρουσία τους "εμεις είμαστε διαφορετικοί",τώρα το πάιρνουν πίσω,επίσης με το τροπο τους
> 3)Πόσα βραχυκυκλώματα πια έχουν οι βρόχοι που παρεδοσε ο ΟΤΕ στη net1?......
> 4)Θα σε καλέσει τεχνικός και σε γράφουν εκει που δεν πιάνει μελάνι....(ούτε εγώ πίστευα ότι θα ξεπέσουν τόσο γρήγορα)τουλάχιστον οι άλλοι έκαναν χρόνια και έχουν πολλούς περισσότερους πελάτες
> 5)Τα 801 τι έγειναν μήπως μπήκαν μέσα και είπαν να τα χρεώσουν ξαφνικά και χωρίς ενημέρωση?Ξεκάθαρα
> 
> 
> Όσο για το τελευταίο ένα θα δηλώσω......αν τους φτάσουν


1)  μα μιλανε στα ίσα,  μην ξεχνάς  οτι δεν είναι πάντα δυνατόν να ξέρει όλο το CC  τι είπε ο ένας στον άλλον (άλλωστε το βλέπουμε εδώ και τόσα χρόνια)    όχι οτι δεν είναι κακό,  απλά εγώ κρίνω τα 4 άτομα που έχουμε εδώ
2)  Δεν θα το έλεγα,  αν και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πώ 100%  περιμένω απαντήσεις τους
3) που το λένε αυτό;  το λένε οι 4 τις Netone ή το CC  γιατί τότε θα πρέπει να σε ρώτησω πόσα λένε τα CC αλλων παρόχων
4)  θέλεις πραγματικά απάντηση;
5)  ο μόνος που ήταν ξεκάθαρος ήταν η altecnet  σου λεει εγώ μεγάλε σε χρεώνω τις κλήσεις σε άλλους παρόχους,  κάτσε να δουμέ που θα πάει,  νομικά είναι εντάξει απο την δήλωση  δεν φέρνουμε ευθύνη για τυπογραφικά λάθη,  εγώ το είχα αναφέρει,  αλλώστε τα 801χχχχ είναι χονδρά λεφτά για τους εναλλακτικούς

Οσό για το τελευταίο, η νεκροψία θα δίξει,  αν είναι να τους φτάσουν κλάψε χαράλαμπε

Προσωπικά τώρα τελευταία είχαν καθηστέρηση  αποστόλης αίτησης,  μέχρι τώρα είδα ενα max  10 μέρες,  (άλλοι έχουν κάτι μήνες κλπ)
κάποιοι χρήστες έχουν πρόβλημα,  και όμως στους 7 απο τους 10 το πρόβλημα λύθηκε όχι οτι αυτό είναι καλό,  αλλά και στους αλλους 3  πήραν τηλέφωνο 
Υπάρχουν και χρήστες που τα ρίχνουν στην netone  ενώ δεν διαβάσαν καν το manual,  ή και αυτοι που θέλουν να τους κάνουν και καφέ...................

Εγώ πάντως περιμένω την απάντηση τους στο φόρουμ,   τουλάχιστον κάνουν τον κόπο να απαντήσουν

----------


## Sacred

μηπως οντος υπαρχουν μεμονομενα προβληματα βρε παιδια?ψαχτε το λιγο καλυτερα μπας και βγαλετε ακρια,ξερω τι ειναι να περιμενεις σαν μ......ς  για μια υπηρεσια που στην τελικη θα την πληρωνεις κιολας,εγω παντως απο προσωπικη μου εμπειρια να πω οτι εκανα αιτηση τηλεφωνικη στις 6/6 και γραπτη στης 7-6 και χτες 3/7 με ενεργοποιησαν.
ειληκρινα λυπαμαι για τα οποια προβληματα εχουμε και που ΠΑΝΤΑ θα εχουμε,οχι μονο στην Netone αλλα σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους παροχους.
αποτι καταλαβα και αν θα κοιταξετε σε ολα τα φορουμ με τους παροχους θα δειτε κατι πολυ απλο....αν δεν ηταν φορουμ νετονε,τελλας,παπας ,λαλας κτλπ 8α νομιζαμε οτι μιλαμε για εναν και μονο παροχο.
Ενας ειναι ο υπευ8υνος το ιδιο το ΚΡΑΤΟΣ δυστυχως.

 :Thumb down:

----------


## mich83

Υπάρχουν τα προβλήματα όπως έλλειψη προσωπικού, έλλειωη γνώσεων, έλλειψη οργάνωσης. Και υπάρχει και η κoροϊδία  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sebu

Ειναι απαραδεκτο.Γυριζω υστερα απο 12 ωρες δουλειας στο σπιτι.

Το ρουτερ εχει κανει hard reset μονο του, χωρις να εχει περαστει ομως το καινουριο firmware.Το wifi ειναι ορθανοικτο χωρις WEP,WAP, τιποτα μπαινει οποιος θελει, το firewall ειναι κλειστο, εχουν χαθει ολες οι πορτες και τα rules απο το ΝΑΤ.

Ευτυχως που δεν ειχε καταφερει να μπει ιντερνετ απλα ειχε μονο συγχρονισει.Οι δικοι μου μου λενε οτι ειναι ετσι απο τις 2 το μεσημερι γιατι ηθελαν να παρουν τηλεφωνο και ηταν νεκρο και ειδαν ενα κοκκινο λαμπακι (του wifi εννοουν).

Δεν παει αλλο αυτη η κατασταση.

Δεν φτανει που δεν κλεινει 24ωρο up,δεν φτανει που δεν κανουν κατι για αλλαγη ζευγους, εχουμε και ρουτερ που κανει οτι του καπνισει και τα αφηνει ολα ανοικτα.

----------


## Sacred

Sebu φαινεται στα logs αν και ποτε εγινε reset?

----------


## yuk

Kαι λέγαμε για την ΟΝ...  :Wall:  Είναι τελείως απαράδεκτοι, αυτοί δεν μαθαίνουν κιόλας!  :Evil: 
(Λέω να ψαχτώ με τη HOL...  :Thinking:  )

----------


## Fat Freddy

> sdikr, 22 να κάνουν δεν έχω πρόβλημα αλλά:
> 
> 1)Nα μιλάνε στα ίσα και όχι όπως γίνεται στη παρούσα φάση
> 2)όταν ξεκίνησαν είχα δηλώσει με την παρουσία τους "εμεις είμαστε διαφορετικοί",τώρα το πάιρνουν πίσω,επίσης με το τροπο τους
> 3)Πόσα βραχυκυκλώματα πια έχουν οι βρόχοι που παρεδοσε ο ΟΤΕ στη net1?......
> 4)Θα σε καλέσει τεχνικός και σε γράφουν εκει που δεν πιάνει μελάνι....(ούτε εγώ πίστευα ότι θα ξεπέσουν τόσο γρήγορα)τουλάχιστον οι άλλοι έκαναν χρόνια και έχουν πολλούς περισσότερους πελάτες
> 5)Τα 801 τι έγειναν μήπως μπήκαν μέσα και είπαν να τα χρεώσουν ξαφνικά και χωρίς ενημέρωση?Ξεκάθαρα
> 
> 
> Όσο για το τελευταίο ένα θα δηλώσω......αν τους φτάσουν



Ακριβώς όπως και η 4νετ, ε;  :Razz: 

Φαίνεται ότι έχουν αντιγράψει την 4νετ σε όλα, κρίμα...

----------


## mich83

> Kαι λέγαμε για την ΟΝ...  Είναι τελείως απαράδεκτοι, αυτοί δεν μαθαίνουν κιόλας! 
> (Λέω να ψαχτώ με τη HOL...  )






Off Topic


		Το πρόστιμο (κυμαινόμενο) που πληρώνεις αμα φύγεις πριν από τα 3 χρόνια τα έχεις δει;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bilia

Αιτηση    31/05
Περιοχη   Καλαμακι
Ενεργοποιηθηκα χθες και μετα απο καποια προβληματα με το wifi τωρα ειναι ολα οκ.

----------


## wolfy

"ενεργοποιήθηκα" και εγώ. 

Το 210 της φορητότηιτας δεν δουλεύει!
Το 211 δουλεύει κανονικά.
Ιντερνέτ δεν μπήκα ακόμα λόγο έλλειψης κάρτα δικτύου στο PC μου (είναι παλιό και δεν έχει το mobo). Δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργεί και στα πόσα συγχρονίζει....

Με όσα διαβάζω εδώ μάλλον θα αναστενάξω πάλι x2 (εις διπλούν-είναι και η ΟΝ που ακόμα με παιδεύει και δεν λέει να στρώσει)

----------


## Sebu

> Sebu φαινεται στα logs αν και ποτε εγινε reset?


Οχι γιατι οταν δοκιμασα να μπω στο ρουτερ δεν ανοιγε καν το web interface.Ουτε ping δεν μπορουσα να του κανω.

Οποτε αναγκαστηκα να κανω ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ και χαθηκε το log.

Λογικο ειναι.Ειναι ετσι δλδ μονο συγχρονισμενο χωρις ιντερνετ απο τις 2 το μεσημερι και εγω μπηκα σπιτι προ 10 λεπτων.Αρα ειναι ετσι 9 ωρες.Και για να μην εχει ιντερνετ σημαινει οτι ειχε συγχρονισει πολυ υψηλα στο up με κανενα χαμηλο snr(1-2) και δεν δουλευε τιποτα.

----------


## kx5

> "ενεργοποιήθηκα" και εγώ. 
> 
> Το 210 της φορητότηιτας δεν δουλεύει!
> Το 211 δουλεύει κανονικά.
> Ιντερνέτ δεν μπήκα ακόμα λόγο έλλειψης κάρτα δικτύου στο PC μου (είναι παλιό και δεν έχει το mobo). Δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργεί και στα πόσα συγχρονίζει....
> 
> Με όσα διαβάζω εδώ μάλλον θα αναστενάξω πάλι x2 (εις διπλούν-είναι και η ΟΝ που ακόμα με παιδεύει και δεν λέει να στρώσει)


USB δεν έχει?

Παιδιά κουράγιο με τα προβλήματα  :Sad:

----------


## kotsos188

Επειδη βλεπο πολλους να εχουν προβληματα με την νετ 1  εχει κανεις διακοψει την νετ1 στον 1μηνα χωρισ να πληρωσει το τελος απενεργοποιησης  ή δεν ισχυει αυτο.Σε αυτην την περιπτωση θα πρεπει να μηνεις για πολλες μερες χορις τηλ. για να πας σε αλλο παροχο.Γιατι δεν το κανει κανεις να δουν οτι αρχιζουν να χανουν πελατες και να συμμορφωθουν

----------


## yuk

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Το πρόστιμο (κυμαινόμενο) που πληρώνεις αμα φύγεις πριν από τα 3 χρόνια τα έχεις δει;


To έχω δει, αλλά το προτιμώ από το να δω τον μπάτσο στην πόρτα μου να μου λέει ότι κατέβαζα και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## rdaniel

> To έχω δει, αλλά το προτιμώ από το να δω τον μπάτσο στην πόρτα μου να μου λέει ότι κατέβαζα και εγώ δεν ξέρω τι...


Ψιτ!... Κουτέεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ...  :Wink: 

Δεν σκέφτηκες την περίπτωση να έρθει ο μπάτσος και να του πεις ότι "κατέβαζαν άλλοι γιατί ξέρετε κλπ .." ενώ θα έχεις όντως κατεβάσει εσύ;  :Razz:  :ROFL:

----------


## Sebu

Μολις ποσταρα στο support forum για τα σημαντικα προβληματα και βλακωδη κλειδωματα του ρουτερ που θετουν σε κινδυνο το εσωτερικο μας δικτυο και την συνδρομη μας στο ιντερνετ εκμεταλλευσιμη απο τριτους κακοβουλους ή μη.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112182

----------


## yuk

Ωραία τα είπες Sebu.  :Wink:

----------


## dimpard

> Μολις ποσταρα στο support forum για τα σημαντικα προβληματα και βλακωδη κλειδωματα του ρουτερ που θετουν σε κινδυνο το εσωτερικο μας δικτυο και την συνδρομη μας στο ιντερνετ εκμεταλλευσιμη απο τριτους κακοβουλους ή μη.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112182


Πολύ περιεκτικό. Μου άρεσε η διατύπωση των προβλημάτων. Ελπίζω να το λάβουν σοβαρά υπ' όψιν  τους και να τα διορθώσουν.   :One thumb up: 
Τελικά, είμαστε *ακούσιοι* beta testers.



Off Topic


		Σε βλέπω σύντομα ...εκπρόσωπο τύπου  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Άλλο ένα hard-reset για μένα από τη πλευρά τους. Σύνολο 2 για σήμερα. Αντε και εις ανώτερα..

----------


## yuk

ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΤΕ!!!   :Twisted Evil:  Έχω κολλήσει και κοιτάζω τα λαμπάκια...  :Crying:  Πως θα κοιμηθώ; Πως θα φύγω αύριο;  :Crazy:  :Vava:

----------


## mich83

Mας αναγκάζουν να το κλείνουμε δυστυχώς..

----------


## Sebu

Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειχε κανει hard reset χωρις λογο.Δεν κατεβηκε καν το καινουριο firmware.

Αρα και κερατας και γδαρμενος!!!!

Δεν ειναι προτιμοτερο να μας ενημερωνουν μεσω email και να κανουμε hard reset μονοι μας???

Ή εστω να φροντισουν μετα απο hard reset 

α) Το firewall να ειναι ανοικτο (ως προεπιλογη)

β) Το wifi να ειναι κλειδωμενο με WPA (μετα απο hard reset δεν χανει τον κωδικο του WPA αν τον εχεις περασεις εστω και μια φορα.Απλα τον απενεργοποιει)

γ) Να μπορουμε να κανουμε backup και restore τουλαχιστον τις ρυθμισεις του ΝΑΤ για τις "πορτες" που ανοιγουμε

δ) Να δημιουργησετε αν ειναι δυνατον μια ρουτινα η οποια να ελεγχει αν το ρουτερ μετα απο hard reset δικο σας απομακρυσμενο, εχει συγχρονισει στην επανοδο και εχει μπει κανονικα στο ιντερνετ (πχ κανοντας ping σε καποιες σελιδες μεσω telnet ή στους dns servers της ΝετΟνε).Σε περιπτωση που αδυνατει να πραγματοποιει soft reset (απλο ρεσταρτ) μεχρι να καταφερει να παρει IP και να ειναι πληρως συνδεδεμενο στο ιντερνετ.

Edit: Εμπλουτισα με τις ως ανω προτασεις και το σχετικο νημα-ποστ στο support forum

----------


## yuk

Και δε φτάνει αυτή η %^& δώσανε και σε όλο τον κόσμο ασύρματα ρουτεράκια...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Μάλλον θελουν να ανταγωνιστούν το AWMN...  :Laughing:   :Chair:

----------


## karavagos

> 1. Το συνεργείο του ΟΤΕ δεν έρχεται σε επαφή με τον πελάτη κατά τη παράδοση του βρόχου.
> 2. Αρκετές φορές η NetONE έχει πει ότι έρχεται τηλεφωνικά σε επαφή με ΟΤΕτζήδες και μακάρι να είναι αλήθεια.
> 3. Δεν γνωρίζω.





> Aλήθεια εε?Σε μένα τότε με την ΟΝ μια χαρά μου είχαν χτυπήσει τη πόρτα,όπως και να έχει ο ΟΤΕ χέστηκε για τον διαχειριστή.
> Το 2ο ασχολίαστο.....Δόξα το θεό έχω  νιώσει γερά στο πετσί μου με 2 παρόχους ότι πάντα όλα γίνονται μέσω συστηματος....τα τηλέφωνα απλά δεν υπάρχουν  πέρα από το τμήμα παρόχων που ειναι για διαδικαστικά.
> Εφόσον δέχεσαι τέτοια αισχη lewton καλή δυναμη


Δυστυχώς (λέω δυστυχώς γιατί δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνεται σε τέτοιο βαθμό) υπάρχει τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία των παρόχων και με τους κατανεμητάριους, ιδίως για περίεργα προβλήματα.

Επίσης εννοείται πως υπάρχει και επικοινωνία με άλλα τμήματα του ΟΤΕ είτε μέσω email είτε μέσω τηλεφώνου.

Μακάρι το CRM να έλυνε όλα τα προβλήματα επικοινωνίας.

----------


## mich83

Eγώ πάντως απ' ότι κατάλαβα, από τα 2 παληκάρια που ήρθαν για τη μεικτονόμηση, ο ένας ήταν της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και ο άλλος ήταν του Ο.Τ.Ε.

----------


## Sovjohn

> 1)  μα μιλανε στα ίσα,  μην ξεχνάς  οτι δεν είναι πάντα δυνατόν να ξέρει όλο το CC  τι είπε ο ένας στον άλλον (άλλωστε το βλέπουμε εδώ και τόσα χρόνια)    όχι οτι δεν είναι κακό,  απλά εγώ κρίνω τα 4 άτομα που έχουμε εδώ
> 2)  Δεν θα το έλεγα,  αν και ακόμα δεν μπορώ να πώ 100%  περιμένω απαντήσεις τους
> 3) που το λένε αυτό;  το λένε οι 4 τις Netone ή το CC  γιατί τότε θα πρέπει να σε ρώτησω πόσα λένε τα CC αλλων παρόχων
> 4)  θέλεις πραγματικά απάντηση;
> 5)  ο μόνος που ήταν ξεκάθαρος ήταν η altecnet  σου λεει εγώ μεγάλε σε χρεώνω τις κλήσεις σε άλλους παρόχους,  κάτσε να δουμέ που θα πάει,  νομικά είναι εντάξει απο την δήλωση  δεν φέρνουμε ευθύνη για τυπογραφικά λάθη,  εγώ το είχα αναφέρει,  αλλώστε τα 801χχχχ είναι χονδρά λεφτά για τους εναλλακτικούς
> 
> Οσό για το τελευταίο, η νεκροψία θα δίξει,  αν είναι να τους φτάσουν κλάψε χαράλαμπε
> 
> Προσωπικά τώρα τελευταία είχαν καθηστέρηση  αποστόλης αίτησης,  μέχρι τώρα είδα ενα max  10 μέρες,  (άλλοι έχουν κάτι μήνες κλπ)
> ...



!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

O sdikr μίλησε (και με πολλαπλά σημεία!) θετικά για εναλλακτικό!

Τώρα, μπορώ να πεθάνω ήσυχος... :Razz: 

(Συμφωνώ και σε όσα λες παραπάνω, παρεμπιπτόντως...)

----------


## aitos

χμμμμμ ....άς βάλουμε και κατι καλό   :Smile:    1270 kbps .....σύνολο δεν είναι άσχημο για 10άρα  :One thumb up:     οπότε προσωπικά είμαι ευχαριστημένος  :Smile: 


   όσο για τις καθυστερήσεις και τα προβλήματα των φίλων πλέον αυτό το καιρό τι να πώ ......?


  κάτι δεν πάει καλλά σίγουρα ...... άλλά τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει , ελάχιστοι ξέρουν και οι υπόλοιοποι  κάνουμε υποθέσεις και υπολογίζουμε στην τύχη

----------


## Sebu

Εδω και 30 λεπτα με εχει πεθανει στις αποσυνδεσεις.

Καθε 1 λεπτο αποσυχρονιζει.Ακομα και τωρα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να ποσταρω αυτο το μηνυμα.Ελεος πια!!!!

Καλυτερα να εμενα στα 768 της 4νετ και του ΟΤΕ αν αυτοι εδω, ειναι ανικανοι να προσφερουν υπηρεσιες.Αληθεια που ειπαμε οτι εχουν 7ετη εμπειρια???Γιατι μου φαινεται οτι μαθαινουν στου κασιδι το κεφαλι.

Αυτα ειναι κυριοι.Καμαρωστε παροχη υπηρεσιων adsl2+.Και εις χαμηλοτερα.

Αριστερα τα νουμερα σημερα το πρωι.Δειτε το SNR του up που ειναι κολλημενο.Δεξια χθες βραδυ μετα το hard reset.Δλδ αντι να βελτιωνομαστε παμε προς τα πισω.Αυτο ειναι που δοθηκε βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ???Αυτο ειναι που εγινε καθαρισμος της γραμμης???

Ειναι ή οχι 1000% θεμα ελαττωματικου ζευγους/βροχου???Γινεται επι 5 μερες το upload να ειναι κολλημενο στα SNR 8,5-9 και να παιζει στα 858-932 και τωρα να εχουμε κατεβει στο 2,5.Ειναι δυνατο το SNR του Down να χειροτερευει???Δλδ η γραμμη αποσυντιθεται???

----------


## ZX1234R

Παίδες εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα χθές και με το που έβαλα το router έπαιξε κανονικά. Μετά απο 2 λεπτά έπαιξε και το voice. Για να είμαι ειλικρινής έχω χάσει λίγο την μπάλα σε 100 σελίδες του post αλλά απ'ότι κατάλαβα υπάρχουν θέματα με το security του router και τη γραμμή. Εγώ προσωπικά έχω attenuation 35db σε down και δεν φαίνεται να έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα πέρα του ότι παίζω σε λίγο χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες όπως φαίνεται και στα adsl info. 

Όσο για το firewall όντως είναι λίγο σοβαρό και πιστεύω πως θα διορθωθεί. Σίγουρα το ξέρουν και έχουν ενημερωθεί για τα προβλήματα. Τί να πώ. Πρέπει λυθεί.

----------


## dimpard

> Εδω και 30 λεπτα με εχει πεθανει στις αποσυνδεσεις.
> 
> Καθε 1 λεπτο αποσυχρονιζει.Ακομα και τωρα δεν ξερω αν θα μπορεσω να ποσταρω αυτο το μηνυμα.Ελεος πια!!!!
> ...


Είναι απελπιστική αυτή η κατάσταση, φίλε Sebu.
Πρέπει να γίνει κάτι για όλα αυτά τα θέματα. 
Σε μένα το μόνο πρόβλημα τώρα είναι η 2η νεκρή γραμμή, που περιμένω να φτιάξουν
Τα υπόλοιπα είναι ok, δεν είχα κανένα αποσυγρονισμό από χτες το μεσημέρι που με "ξεκλείδωσαν".

Link Information 
Uptime: 0 days, 19:13:45 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 23,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 13,0 / 21,5

----------


## nxenos

Eγω παντως το αποφασισα,θα το παρατησω το dsl,θα ασχοληθω με δορυφορικη tv! :Sad:

----------


## Sebu

Εχεις πολυ καλο SNR Margin και στα 2 για αυτο.

Εγω αλλαξα τα "δετα" καλωδια των τεχνικων τους με κλεμες αλλα δεν υπηρξε η παραμικρη αλλαγη στο attenuation, το output power ή το SNR Margin οπερ σημαινει οτι δεν επαιζε κανενα ρολο.

Με δεδομενο οτι και η μετρηση στον κατανεμητη ειχε δειξει τοτε τα ιδια ειναι κατα 99,99% ελαττωματικος βροχος.

Απο βδομαδα θα τους κυνηγησω.Τωρα εχω σοβαροτερες δουλειες που προηγουνται.

----------


## No-Name

Off Topic


		@karavagos επικοινωνία με τον ΟΤΕ δεν έχουν οι τηλεφ. τεχνικοί ......

----------


## momo

Εμενα παντως μονο ενα hard reset μου εγινε............
Μαλιστα με πειραν τηλ και με ρωτησαν εαν μπορουν να το κανουν διοτι η γραμμη μου παρουσιαζε καποια κολημρα απο οτι μου ειπαν.
Ποτε δεν καναν hard reset χωρις να με ενημεροσουν και επεισης πρεπει να ομολογησω οτι μετα το ρεσετ η γραμμη πεταει και παλι.
Πανω που αρχιζω να βριζω με βγαζουν μ@λ@κ@ και νιωθω και ασχημα διοτι ενω 2-3 μερες ειχα προβληματα και νομιζα οτι δεν καναν τιποτα αυτοι βρηκαν το προβλημα χωρις να πω τιποτα με πηραν τηλ με ενημερωσαν και το φτιαξαν χωρις καν να τους πω οτι εχω προβλημα.
Το τηλ δουλευει και αυτο αψογα πλεον 
Δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα εκτος απο μπραβο 
Εσεις ειδατε καμια βελτιωση?

----------


## nxenos

> Εσεις ειδατε καμια βελτιωση?


Ναι ουου!Δεν βλεπεις??Μες την βελτιωση ειμαστε! :Thumb down: 
Εγω το σκευτηκα,δεν πληρωνω κερατιακα ηλεκτρολογο για καλωδιωση!Πρωτα θα κοιταξουν τον βροχο οι ΟΤΕτζηδες και αν τον φτιαξουν και δεν γινει τιποτα,τοτε θα προβω σε αλλαγη.

Και σιγα μην ασχοληθουν οι ΟΤΕτζηδες.Εδω λεμε οτι εχουν περασει 3 βδομαδες που ηρθε τεχνικος και μου ειπε πως θα δηλωνε αλλαγη ζευγους...που ειναι?οεο? τι εγινε?οεο??

----------


## amateur361

διαβάζοντας βλέπω ότι "οριζμενα" παιδιά(όχι όλα) "φλομομενα" από τα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουν, και αλλα μπορεί να είναι δικαια, και αλλα όχι, και που στο τέλος μπορεί και να αποδειχτεί ακόμα ότι ήταν και απλά ,αλλα ταλαιπωρούνται προς το παρόν
έχουν περάσει σε γενική αντεπίθεση, κάνοντας ακόμα πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα, 
ακόμα και κάνοντας εμάς που έχουμε κάπως διαφορετική άποψη, να φαινόμαστε ,αν πούμε τη γνώμη μας, σαν αυτόκλητοι δικηγόροι της netone ,ενώ τα πράγματα δεν είναι έτσι,
εγώ όμως θα την πω ελευθερα και sorry χωρίς να θέλω να θίξω κανέναν,μέσα στο έργο με συνέχειες αν ειδοποιεί ο οτε, η δεν ειδοποιεί(λες και όλοι οι τεχνικοί του έχουν την ίδια συμπεριφορά προς όλους και προς όλα, και τηρούν τον κανονισμό σαν ευαγγέλιο, και δεν είναι και αυτοί άνθρωποι που κάνουν και λάθη, και πόρτα πολυκατοικίας μπορούν να βρούν ανοικτή ,και κατανεμητή ανοικτό, και άλλο κουδούνι να κτυπήσουν, και να βιάζονται να ξεμπερδέψουν, και χίλιες δυο παραλλαγές συμεριφοράς)σε εμενα προσωπικά ούτε κατάλαβα ποτε ήρθαν και μπήκαν μέσα και έβαλαν και χαρτάκι μάλιστα πια είναι η γραμμή,
ανάμεσα μας μάραναν και δυο  hard reset ,γιατί μας κούρασαν κάνα πεντάλεπτο να ξαναβάλουμε ρυθμίσεις, επειδή μάλλον θα είναι σαδιστές οι ανθρωποι και θέλουν δυσαρεστημένους πελάτες, :Thinking:  
και δεν βλέπω κάποιον από εμάς, λίγο ψύχραιμο να σκεφτεί διαφορετικά, και να πει για βάστα μήπως διάλεξαν οι άνθρωποι την πιο ανώδυνη προς το ΣΎΝΟΛΟ λύση,
εδώ σ ένα λεωφορείο αν κρυώνει ένας κλείνουν όλα τα παράθυρα..
αν λοιπόν λέω αν ..πέσανε μαζί 10 πελάτες και δεν δούλεψε σε μερικούς το Upnp  ,τι θα έπρεπε να κάνουν για τους κολλημένους και πιθανόν κάποιον άσχετο να του στείλουν κάποιον τεχνικό, που θα πήγαινε αλλου,(σε αυτούς που τον περιμένουν) για να τον ξεκολλήσει ? η να πατήσουν ένα κουμπάκι και να "ξανασυνρονιστουν" αυτοί με τα 10 προβλήματα και ας μας ταλαιπωρήσουν 5 λεπτά τον καθένα μας ?εδώ και σε ένα δωμάτιο από αυτά που μιλάνε, αν κάτι δεν πάει καλά, τους πετάει έξω ο admin, και μπαίνουν πάλι σιγά σιγά ένας ένας μέσα ,
βλέπετε λοιπόν ότι μπορεί να υπάρχουν και διαφορετικές απόψεις για αυτό θα έλεγα
ότι χρειάζεται περισσότερη ΨΥΧΡΑΙΜΊΑ,
 κανέναν δεν βοηθησε ποτε ο πανικός

----------


## mich83

Έκαναν 2 hard reset και τί έγινε;;; Καλύτερα πρώτα να διαβάζεις τα προβλήματα που αναφέραμε ότι προκαλεί ένα hard reset και μετά να σχολιάσεις επί τουτου. ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν είπε να μη κάνουν hard reset. Μπορούν πρώτα όμως να ενημερώσουν όπως έκαναν και στον φίλο momo.
Bρίσκω τις παρατηρήσεις σου και τα παραδείγματα σου ιδιαίτερα ατύχη.

----------


## yuk

amateur361, μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι γίνεται (και δεν το λέω ειρωνικά).
Διάβασε τουλάχιστον αυτό για να δεις τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούν τα ξεκάρφωτα hard resets:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112182

Μετά το κράξιμο όμως, πήραν τον momo να του ζητήσουν να κάνουν hard reset, που σημαίνει ότι καταλάβανε επιτέλους την πατάτα τους, οπότε τα υπόλοιπα παραδείγματα και τα περί γενικού καλού(!) είναι περιττά...

----------


## nxenos

Συμφωνω με τους φιλους.Τα παραδειγματα σου οντως ηταν λιγο ατυχες..εν μερη.Εχουν και καποια λογικη αλλα σε ορισμενα σημεια ηταν λιγο αστοχα.Στο θεμα με τους ΟΤΕτζηδες δεν εχω την απαιτηση να εχω εναν απο καθε μερα και να μου λυνει και να δενει τον βροχο!Απαιτω ομως να μην με δουλευουν ψιλο γαζι!Και σαφως δεν θα καλουσα τον οποιοδηποτε τεχνικο,εγω,η ο καθενας μας αν το προβλημα δεν ηταν σοβαρο.Οπως θα διαβασες,αν διαβασες,κοντευουμε να γινουμε ηλεκτρονικοι,ηλεκτρολογοι,ντεντεκτιβ η οτιδηποτε αλλο αφου δεν μας δινουν σημασια πλεον οχι μονο η νετονια,αλλα ο καθε παροχος!

----------


## amateur361

> amateur361, μάλλον δεν έχεις καταλάβει τι γίνεται (και δεν το λέω ειρωνικά).
> Διάβασε τουλάχιστον αυτό για να δεις τα προβλήματα που δημιουργούν τα ξεκάρφωτα hard resets:
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112182
> 
> Μετά το κράξιμο όμως, πήραν τον momo να του ζητήσουν να κάνουν hard reset, που σημαίνει ότι καταλάβανε επιτέλους την πατάτα τους, οπότε τα υπόλοιπα παραδείγματα και τα περί γενικού καλού(!) είναι περιττά...


ναι! συγγνώμην αλλα έχω άλλες απόψεις ,και δεν μου αρέσει να υπερβάλλω για να δώσω έμφαση σε κάτι, και ξέροντας ότι μπορεί κάτι να έγινε εξ ανάγκης και σταθμίζοντας τo καλο του συνόλου κατά περίσταση, και με την διαβεβαίωση(τηλεφωνική) ότι δεν θα ξαναγίνει

όσο για τις ζημιες που γίνονται είναι όλα γνωστά.. και για τις 'πορτούλες'.... όπως είναι και γνωστά ,από αυτά που έτυχε να διαβάσω ,ότι άμα σε βάλουνε στο στόχο δεν γλιτώνεις με τίποτα 4 λεπτά θέλει η wpe, και 9 λεπτά ακριβώς η wpa2 
με αυτά βεβαια δεν έπεται ότι υποστηρίζω ότι πρέπει να μαστ ξεβράκωτοι η ότι πρέπει να ξαναγίνει 
αλλα "επιτρεψτεμου" να δίνω ακόμα την ευκαιρία της τακτοποίησης τους, και να τα βλέπω λίγο διαφορετικά και πιο ψύχραιμα 
και να δείτε ότι στο τέλος θα με δικαιώσετε

----------


## Sebu

Το προβλημα ειναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ μας εχει γραμμενους εκει που δεν πιανει μελανι.

Εγω τυχαια σημερα εμαθα οτι ο ΟΤΕ τη βλαβη που ειχαν ανοιξει απο τη ΝετΟνε για να ελεγξει το βροχο, την εκλεισε χτες γιατι τα βρηκε λεει ολα τζαμι.Οποτε και να ξανανοιξω τη βλαβη παλι εντος 3 ημερων ως οφειλει θα την κλεισει λεγοντας οτι ολα καλα.

2 λυσεις υπαρχουν δυστυχως.Η μια ειναι η καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ η οποια ομως χρονικα θα παρει πανω απο μηνα και με δεδομενο το καλοκαιρι μιλαμε απο Σεπτεμβρη.Η αλλη ειναι η καταγγελια της συμβασης, να φυγεις πριν κλεισει ο μηνας και να χασεις τα 50 ευρω και οσο χρονο και κοπο σπαταλησες μονος σου για να κανεις αυτη την υπηρεσια να δουλεψει, χωρις να ειναι κιολας δουλεια σου ή ο βιοπορισμος σου απο αυτο.

----------


## dimpard

> ναι! συγγνώμην αλλα έχω άλλες απόψεις ,και δεν μου αρέσει να υπερβάλλω ....
> .... και να τα βλέπω λίγο διαφορετικά και πιο ψύχραιμα 
> και να δείτε ότι στο τέλος θα με δικαιώσετε


Μακάρι να έχεις εσύ δίκιο, αλλά μέχρι τώρα η "στενόμυαλη" πραγματικότητα δείχνει ότι η Νet One ξεκίνησε διαφορετικά από τους λοιπούς εναλλακτικούς και γρήγορα συγκλίνει προς αυτούς.

Τα θέματα ασφαλείας είναι σημαντικά για τους περισσότερους χρήστες - θα έπρεπε για όλους.

Αν και θεωρώ ότι ενεργοποιήθηκα χωρίς καθυστερήσεις και τώρα (προς το παρόν) έχω μια καλή σύνδεση, θα σου πω ότι συμφωνώ με τους χρήστες Sebu, nxenos, mich83 και yuk.

Πιο ουσιαστικά με εκφράζει αυτή η παράθεση:




> ....
> Οπως θα διαβασες,αν διαβασες,κοντευουμε να γινουμε ηλεκτρονικοι,ηλεκτρολογοι,ντεντεκτιβ η οτιδηποτε αλλο αφου δεν μας δινουν σημασια πλεον οχι μονο η νετονια,αλλα ο καθε παροχος!

----------


## lewton

*Είμαι στο club!!!!!*  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy:

----------


## pajoee

Καλορίζικος... για δώσε στατιστικά να δούμε πως πάει η γραμμή σου.

----------


## No-Name

Aντε με το καλο lewton.Καλορίζικος

1)Παιζει το 211 της vivodi?
2)Ταχύτητες?

----------


## lewton

Το 211 της Vivodi έπαιζε με τη Vivodi σήμερα το πρωί, και τώρα παίζει κανονικότατα με τη Net One (και καλώ και με καλούν, τουλάχιστον από κινητό Wind)!  :Worthy:

----------


## babyboy

Καλοριζικος lewton, αντε και στα δικα μας  :Yawn:

----------


## ToroLoco

Ρε παιδία δεν είμαι σπίτι και όταν καλώ στο τηλέφωνο μου βγάζει ότι "Δεν λειτουργεί προσωρινά".  

Αυτό λέει όταν αλλάζει από τον ΟΤΕ στην NETONE? Γιατί μέχρι σήμερα είχε δώσει ο ΟΤΕ ότι θα παρέδιδε το κύκλωμα και την φορητότητα.

----------


## kle500

Με το καλό Lewton.

Εμένα είναι η 3η μου μέρα ενεργοποιημένος και το router δεν λέει να κλειδώσει πάνω από 818/7900

Εχθές το απόγευμα επιστρέφοντας από δουλειά, ανακάλυψα όπως και αρκετοί άλλοι, πως το router είχε κάνει Hard Reset, και φυσικά είχε ενεργοποιηθεί το WiFi και είχε βγει OFF το Firewall.

Φυσικά συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω με την άποψη όσων έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα, μιας και είναι Λιαν επιεικώς απαράδεκτο, να χάνονται στα ξαφνικά και χωρίς την θέληση μας, οι όποιες ρυθμίσεις και μάλιστα, να βρισκόμεθα στο έλεος οποιασδήποτε κακόβουλης πράξης, λόγω απενεργοποίησης του Firewall, και να βρίσκουμε το WiFi ορθάνοιχτο για όλους.

Φιλικά.

----------


## lewton

Από Forthnet Double Play δε με καλούνε.
Από Cosmote/Wind με καλούν.

----------


## kx5

> Από Forthnet Double Play δε με καλούνε.


Βγαίνει απασχολημένο ή φαίνεται ότι χτυπάει?

----------


## lewton

> Βγαίνει απασχολημένο ή φαίνεται ότι χτυπάει?


Καλεί λέει, και μετά κλείνει.
Εγώ δεν ακούω τίποτα, άρα θα καλεί στη Vivodi.

----------


## apok

> Από Forthnet Double Play δε με καλούνε.
> Από Cosmote/Wind με καλούν.


Oι " σταθεροί " πάροχοι, δεν ενημερώνουν τοσο γρήγορα τα συστήματά τους οσο οι " κινητοι "
Κάνε υπομονή και θα έχεις κανονικά εισερχόμενες απ'ολους!

Εγώ σήμερα περιμένω να έχω τηλέφωνα απ'ολους ( πέρασε γυρω στο 48ωρο )

----------


## rdaniel

> Εμενα παντως μονο ενα hard reset μου εγινε............
> Μαλιστα με πειραν τηλ και με ρωτησαν εαν μπορουν να το κανουν διοτι η γραμμη μου παρουσιαζε καποια κολημρα απο οτι μου ειπαν.


Χμ ... επέστρεψα πριν από καμμιά ώρα, και είδα ότι κατά τις 2.30 είχε κάνει reset το router (όχι hard, οι ρυθμίσεις δεν χάθηκαν). Εκείνη περίπου την ώρα είχα και μια αναπάντητη κλήση από αριθμό της NetOne.

Ίσως είδαν ότι δεν υπήρχε Traffic στη γραμμή μου και πήραν και τηλέφωνο να βεβαιωθούν ότι μπορούν να κάνουν Reset. Πάντως, δεν άφησαν μήνυμα, ούτε έχω δει κάτι περίεργο στη γραμμή μου ως τώρα ...  :Thinking: 

Αν όντως πήραν να ενημερώσουν, τότε μπράβο!  :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

Μα δείτε χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	7,33 / 48,52
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	*11,0 / 22,5*
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	*12,5 / 22,5*


Της Vivodi η γραμμή όντως είχε βραχυκύκλωμα, καλά μου το είπαν τα παιδιά της Net One την άλλη φορά...  :Thumb down: 
Μόνο και μόνο για αυτό, αισθάνομαι μεγάλη ανακούφιση. Ακόμα κι αν σπαστώ με τα της ασφάλειας και φύγω, θα έχω κέρδος μια άψογη γραμμή.  :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

> Oι " σταθεροί " πάροχοι, δεν ενημερώνουν τοσο γρήγορα τα συστήματά τους οσο οι " κινητοι "
> Κάνε υπομονή και θα έχεις κανονικά εισερχόμενες απ'ολους!
> 
> Εγώ σήμερα περιμένω να έχω τηλέφωνα απ'ολους ( πέρασε γυρω στο 48ωρο )


Με καλούν από VoIPbuster, ενώ δε με καλούν από Forthnet και Tellas.....

----------


## gmmour

> Με καλούν από VoIPbuster, ενώ δε με καλούν από Forthnet και Tellas.....


Σε καλώ από VoIP buster ενώ δεν σε καλώ από Tellas...

Το περίεργο είναι ότι πρώτη φορά το VoIP Buster δεν έχει καθόλου καθυστέρηση! Τι διασύνδεση να έχει άραγε με την Netone;;;

----------


## lewton

> Σε καλώ από VoIP buster ενώ δεν σε καλώ από Tellas...
> 
> Το περίεργο είναι ότι πρώτη φορά το VoIP Buster δεν έχει καθόλου καθυστέρηση! Τι διασύνδεση να έχει άραγε με την Netone;;;


Επιβεβαιώνω ότι με κάλεσε ο gmmour από VoIP buster και είχαμε μια άψογη ποιοτικά συνομιλία.

----------


## harris

> Μα δείτε χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής:
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / 10.239
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    7,33 / 48,52
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    *11,0 / 22,5*
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    *12,5 / 22,5*
> 
> 
> ...


Σ'αυτό ακριβώς ελπίζω κι εγώ και θέλω να μετακομίσω πάροχο  :Worthy:

----------


## mich83

Off Topic


		Κι εγώ σε αυτό ήλπιζα και τώρα αναπολώ τον βρόχο της Βιβόντι  :Mr. Green: 




 Με τα δικά μου τώρα. Το πρωί έστειλα τη καταγγελία στην Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. και τη κοινοποίησα σε διάφορους άλλους φορείς. Βέβαια υπήρχε ένα θέμα καθότι το φαξ της Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ δε λειτουργούσε (τι περίεργο  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) αλλά έχωντας μια άκρη μέσα, το έστειλα κατευθείαν στο φαξ του γραφείου του προέδρου της Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ και προωθήθηκε αυτόματα στον αντιπρόεδρο όπου και θα εξεταστεί για να αποφασισθεί ποιοι δικηγόροι θα ασχοληθούνε με αυτή. 
 Απο εκεί και πέρα από τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δεν είχα κανένα νεότερο. Φυσικά δεν περίμενα κάτι διαφορετικό. Ωστόσο πήρα πριν λίγο τηλέφωνο και συνομίλησα στο helpdesk με τον κύριο Σελίδη (αναφέρω το όνομα γιατί κάνει εξαιρετικά τη δουλειά. Ασχολήθηκε προσωπικά με το θέμα μου και τονε υχαριστώ πολύ). Αρχικά μου είπε ότι δεν έχει κάτι νεότερο αλλά θα προσπαθήσει να επικοινωνήσει και θα με καλέσει. Του είπα ότι αυτό το ακούω συνέχεια αλλά κανείς δε με παίρνει στο τέλος. Οπότε και μου είπε το όνομα του και δεσμεύθηκε να με καλέσει είτε βρεί κάποια άκρη είτε όχι! Μου εξήγησε επίσης ότι είναι ιδιαίτερα δύσκολο μερικές φορές να επικοινωνήσουν με το τεχνικό τμήμα. Ωστόσο μετά από το πολύ ένα τέταρτο, πιστός στα λεγόμενα του, με κάλεσε και μου είπε ότι ένας συγκεκριμένος τεχνικός (μου έδωσε όνομα) θα με καλέσει είτε σήμερα (θα καταβάλει κάθε προσπάθεια) είτε αύριο ΤΟ ΑΡΓΟΤΕΡΟ. Το θετικό είναι ότι τώρα που ξέρω συγκεκριμένο όνομα για το ποιος θα ασχοληθεί με την υπόθεση μου νιώθω πως είναι κάπως πιο έγκυρη η υπόσχεση. Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια στον κύριο Σελίδης και μακάρι να ήταν όλοι το ίδιο εξυπηρετικοί.

----------


## A_gamer

Off Topic


		Καλορίζικος, Lewton! :One thumb up:

----------


## pajoee

> Μα δείτε χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής:
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / 10.239
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    7,33 / 48,52
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    *11,0 / 22,5*
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    *12,5 / 22,5*


Φίλε μου είσαι η απόλυτη χλιδή..... 

Πάντα τέτοια!

----------


## kx5

To 1Mbps upload είναι όλα τα λεφτά. Θα φτιάξω τρελό ratio στους private trackers

Κλείνω 24ωρο από την ενεργοποίηση χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα ή αποσύνδεση.
Φτου να μη τη ματιάσω  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Κι εγώ είμαι στις ~18 ώρες uptime..

----------


## lewton

pajoee, A_gamer ευχαριστώ.
Και στις χαρές σας.  :Smile:

----------


## amateur361

> *Είμαι στο club!!!!!*



καλωσόρισες :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> pajoee, A_gamer ευχαριστώ.
> Και στις χαρές σας.


Κι εγώ σε ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές. :Smile: 
Αλλά εδώ, στο... χωριουδάκι (Μαρκόπουλο Μεσογαίας, 35 χλμ. έξω από Αθήνα), πού να δω χαρά... :Sad:

----------


## kotsos188

παιδια το modem θελει restart καθε εβδομαδα , για αλλαζει ip toy 
 αλλιος  καπουτ τηλεφωνια. ισχυει αυτο που λεω ή οχι

----------


## mich83

Τι κουφό ήταν αυτό τώρα; Μπορείς να γίνεις πιο σαφής;

----------


## kotsos188

εαν δεν κανεις restart sto modem μια φορα την εβδαμοδα που αλλαζει ip δεν θα εχεις τηλεφωνο.  ισχυει;;;;;;;

----------


## Sebu

Εμενα ετσιθελικα σημερα το απογευμα με κατεβασαν στα 8mbit γιατι εβλεπαν λεει οτι η γραμμη επεφτε συνεχεια.

Ευτυχως την ωρα που με περνανε στο κινητο ημουν σε meeting αλλιως θα τους ειχα διαολοστειλει.Ειναι λυση αυτη.Να σε υποβιβαζουν αντι να κοιταξουν να φτιαξουν τη βλαβη??Γιατι περι βλαβης και ελαττωματικου βροχου προκειται.

Ευτυχως βρηκαν καποιον στο σπιτι,στο σταθερο της ΝετΟνε και τους το ανακοινωσαν.Τυχεροι ηταν που δεν πετυχαν εμενα.

Η πλακα ειναι οτι τωρα το SNR του upload εχει πεσει και εχει μεινει στα 3,5 απο 8-9 που ηταν επι 5 μερες.Α ρε ξερω τι χρειαζονται αυτοι........

----------


## kotsos188

εαν κανεις διακοπη πριν συμπληρωθει ο 1ος μηνας το μονο που εχεις να χασεις ειναι τα 50ε της ενεργοποιησης  ή θα πρεπει kai να μηνεις αναγκαστικα για αρκετες ημερες χωρις τηλεφωνο;;;;

----------


## kle500

Όπως έχω πει, εμένα έχει κλειδώσει στα 818 Up και 7878 down.
Είμαι στις 21 ώρες uptime και το αφήνω να δω αν θα κάνει disconnect.
Πάντως 1024/10240 δεν έχω δει ποτέ από προχθές που ενεργοποιήθηκα.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση παιδιά να με έχουν κλειδώσει εκεί για κάποιο λόγο?
Σημειωτέον, ο γείτονας μου με ON που είμαστε στην ίδια πολυκατοικία, κλείδωσε άνετα στα 1024/10240 και ο τεχνικός της ΟΝ του είπε πως ανετα πιάνει μέχρι τα 16.

Πάντως εμένα τηλέφωνο δεν με έχει πάπει κανείς για να έρθει για τις υποτιθέμενες μετρήσεις γραμμής.
Συνήθως αυτοί πέρνουν τους πελάτες για ραντεβού, ή πρέπει να τους το πω εγώ?

Ευχαριστώ.

P.S. Ακόμα να αλλάξω τα info μου διότι ακόμα γράφω από Vivodi σύνδεση, μιας και την NetOne την παρακολουθώ από άλλο PC αυτόνομο.

----------


## harris

> Όπως έχω πει, εμένα έχει κλειδώσει στα 818 Up και 7878 down.
> Είμαι στις 21 ώρες uptime και το αφήνω να δω αν θα κάνει disconnect.
> Πάντως 1024/10240 δεν έχω δει ποτέ από προχθές που ενεργοποιήθηκα.
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση παιδιά να με έχουν κλειδώσει εκεί για κάποιο λόγο?


Στατιστικά γραμμής;  :Thinking:

----------


## kotsos188

εαν γινει διακοπη πριν συμπληρωθει ο 1ος μηνας το μονο που εχεις να χασεις ειναι τα 50ε της ενεργοποιησης ή θα πρεπει kai να μηνεις αναγκαστικα για αρκετες ημερες χωρις τηλεφωνο;;;;

----------


## kle500

Μόλις διαπίστωσα (αφού άνοιξα το PC που έχω την NetOne), πως έχει πλέον uptime 1:03:08
Άρα έκανε μόνο του disconnect.

*Ταχύτητα σύνδεσης: 814 / 8012*
*
Output Power (Up/Down) 12 / 19,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 15 / 30

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 6,0

*Μέτρια τα βλέπω.


Στην άλλη γραμμή της VIVO (ξεχωριστό ζεύγος) με 2mbit, έχω:

*Ταχύτητα σύνδεσης: 832 / 2240*
*
Output Power (Up/Down) 12,5 / 19,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) 16 / 29,5

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 3 / 12

*Πως τα βλέπετε?
Πως να κινηθώ?

----------


## harris

> Πως τα βλέπετε?
> Πως να κινηθώ?


Και στους δύο βρόχους σου έχει πρόβλημα θορύβου...

Θα σου έλεγα να ξεκινήσεις ελέγχοντας την δική σου άκρη (καλώδια, πρίζες, όλα, τα πάντα!)... αν δεν βγεί άκρη θα δηλώσεις βλάβη στην netone  :Wink: 

Πάντως με το attenuation που έχεις εύκολα πιάνεις τα ~16  αν λύσεις το πρόβλημα θορύβου  :Wink:

----------


## kle500

Άρα γι' αυτό και συγχρονίζομαι σε αυτήν την ταχύτητα?
Πάντως θα επιχειρήσω αύριο κι'όλας να πάω στον κατανεμιτή και να πάρω απ' ευθείας σήμα στο Router.
Και με ένα Laptop να δω τι παίζει.

Όμως μου κάνει εντύπωση που ο γείτονας μου (στον από κάτω όροφο), έχει κλειδώσει κανονικά στα 1024/10240 με ΟΝ, έχει το ίδιο Attenuation με εμένα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το S/Ν Margin του.

----------


## harris

> Όμως μου κάνει εντύπωση που ο γείτονας μου (στον από κάτω όροφο), έχει κλειδώσει κανονικά στα 1024/10240 με ΟΝ, έχει το ίδιο Attenuation με εμένα, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το S/Ν Margin του.


Δεν θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω, αλλά ο χρήστης ssotiris έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο με σένα: εκείνος δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει σωστά στο Upload, και ο γείτονας στον από κάτω όροφο πάει τέζες!!!  :Whistle: 

Κάνε την δοκιμή στον κατανεμητή σου και τα λέμε  :Wink:

----------


## kle500

> Δεν θέλω να σε αποθαρρύνω, αλλά ο χρήστης ssotiris έχει ακριβώς το ίδιο με σένα: εκείνος δεν μπορεί να συγχρονίσει σωστά στο Upload, και ο γείτονας στον από κάτω όροφο πάει τέζες!!! 
> 
> Κάνε την δοκιμή στον κατανεμητή σου και τα λέμε


Δεν με αποθαρρύνεις καθολου φίλε μου.
Με επιμονή κσι επιμονή "και του Σπανού τα γένια γίνονται"
Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα παραθέσω τα αποτελέσματα από τον κατανεμιτή απ'ευθείας.

Φιλικά

----------


## pan.nl

> Δεν με αποθαρρύνεις καθολου φίλε μου.
> Με επιμονή κσι επιμονή "και του Σπανού τα γένια γίνονται"
> Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα παραθέσω τα αποτελέσματα από τον κατανεμιτή απ'ευθείας.
> 
> Φιλικά


Από τα μηνύματά σου και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου συμπεραίνω πως μάλλον το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται μεταξύ του κατανεμητή και του DSLam. Έχουμε παρόμοια στατιστικά:

Modem Status             
Connection Status                                                      Connected                            
Us Rate (Kbps)                     1023                            
Ds Rate (Kbps)                     8515                            
US Margin                     11                            
DS Margin                     6                            
Trained Modulation                                         ADSL2Plus                            
LOS Errors                     0                            
DS Line Attenuation                     30                            
US Line Attenuation                     18                            
Peak Cell Rate                     2412 cells per sec                            
CRC Rx Fast                     2347                            
CRC Tx Fast                     12                            
CRC Rx Interleaved                     0                            
CRC Tx Interleaved                     0                            
Path Mode                     Fast Path

...απλώς οι γραμμές μας έχουν πάρα πολύ θόρυβο και δυστυχώς δε νομίζω πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι. Πιθανώς μόνο αλλαγή του βρόχου θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα αλλά η NetOne δεν υποχρεούται να κάνει κάτι. Εξάλλου λένε "εως" 10 Mbps, έτσι δεν είναι? Διάβασε τους όρους του συμβολαίου για να δεις αν υποχρεούνται να κάνουν κάτι σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Η Vivodi το ξεκαθαρίζει πως δε γίνεται κάτι αν λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών (κακής γραμμής) οι ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού είναι χαμηλές.

Μη σε "κάψω" κιόλας...Καλό είναι που θα κάνεις δοκιμή από τον κατανεμητή, έτσι για να είσαι σίγουρος.

Φιλικά

----------


## kle500

Παναγιώτη καλησπέρα.
Σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση σου και ευελπιστώ να βρώ άκρη.
Και αν δεν βρώ, δεν θα σκάσω κι όλας, έχουμε και σοβαρότερα πράγματα να ασχοληθούμε (ένεκα 2ου τέκνου) LOL.

Μη μου ξύνεις πληγές με την Vivo....
Τους έχω κάνει αίτηση διακοπης του DslPhone από τις αρχές του Ιουνίου, και ενώ θεωρητικά έπρεπε να κοπεί προχθές, αυτό εξακολουθεί και δουλεύει κανονικά.

Και μετά θα μου στείλουν να πληρώσω το πάγιο για τον Ιούλιο και θα γίνει σφαγή....

Φιλικά

----------


## harris

> Πιθανώς μόνο αλλαγή του βρόχου θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα αλλά η NetOne δεν υποχρεούται να κάνει κάτι. Εξάλλου λένε "εως" 10 Mbps, έτσι δεν είναι?


Δεν έχεις πολύ άδικο σ'αυτό μεν... 

Από την άλλη μπορεί η netone να δηλώσει με την σειρά της την βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και να γίνει επισκευή το βρόχου... όχι πολύ πιθανό αλλά έχουμε περιπτώσεις που γίνεται  :Wink:

----------


## pan.nl

> Δεν έχεις πολύ άδικο σ'αυτό μεν... 
> 
> Από την άλλη μπορεί η netone να δηλώσει με την σειρά της την βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ και να γίνει επισκευή το βρόχου... όχι πολύ πιθανό αλλά έχουμε περιπτώσεις που γίνεται


Είχα "λυσσάξει" σε άλλο thread σχετικά με αυτό επειδή όπως βλέπεις παραπάνω και η γραμμή μου είναι σκ@τ@ αλλά είμαστε πολλοί με πρόβλημα γραμμής...πρακτικά αν το δεις, σιγά μη κάνουν τον κόπο οι ISP's και ο ΟΤΕ να επισκευάσουν/αντικαταστήσουν τη γραμμή για τον καθένα, θα γίνει χαμός. Αυτή είναι δυστυχώς η υποδομή σε πολλές περιοχές.

----------


## harris

> Είχα "λυσσάξει" σε άλλο thread σχετικά με αυτό επειδή όπως βλέπεις παραπάνω και η γραμμή μου είναι σκ@τ@ αλλά είμαστε πολλοί με πρόβλημα γραμμής...πρακτικά αν το δεις, σιγά μη κάνουν τον κόπο οι ISP's και ο ΟΤΕ να επισκευάσουν/αντικαταστήσουν τη γραμμή, θα γίνει χαμός. Αυτή είναι δυστυχώς η υποδομή σε πολλές περιοχές.


Καθώς κι εγώ παλεύω ένα χρόνο τώρα με HOL και ΟΤΕ, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου  :Sad: 

Η ευρυζωνικότητα ανέδειξε τα προβλήματα βρόχου που υποψιαζόμασταν και ο κύριος υπεύθυνος δεν κάνει τίποτα για να τα λύσει  :Evil:  :Thumb down:

----------


## yuk

Mόλις γύρισα και βρήκα το ρουτεράκι να έχει φάει reset και φυσικά wifi & firewall χύμα στο κύμα.  :Cool: 

Welcome to the club, lewton και καλορίζικη η βελτιωμένη γραμμούλα!  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sebu

> ...απλώς οι γραμμές μας έχουν πάρα πολύ θόρυβο και δυστυχώς δε νομίζω πως μπορούμε να κάνουμε κάτι. Πιθανώς μόνο αλλαγή του βρόχου θα έλυνε το πρόβλημα αλλά η NetOne δεν υποχρεούται να κάνει κάτι. Εξάλλου λένε "εως" 10 Mbps, έτσι δεν είναι? Διάβασε τους όρους του συμβολαίου για να δεις αν υποχρεούνται να κάνουν κάτι σε αυτή την περίπτωση. Η Vivodi το ξεκαθαρίζει πως δε γίνεται κάτι αν λόγω τεχνικών δυσκολιών (κακής γραμμής) οι ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού είναι χαμηλές.
> 
> Μη σε "κάψω" κιόλας...Καλό είναι που θα κάνεις δοκιμή από τον κατανεμητή, έτσι για να είσαι σίγουρος.
> 
> Φιλικά


Εδω κανεις ενα λαθος.Αυτο το μεχρι..... ισχυει στην περιπτωση που η γραμμη αδυνατει να συχρονισει στα 10mbit.Στην περιπτωση μου και του nxenos η γραμμη συχρονιζει στα 10 αλλα λογω θορυβου ανα χ ωρες αποσυγχρονιζει και ξανασυχρονιζει.Αυτο δεν εμπιπτει στο μεχρι 10 γιατι το χαλκινο καλωδιο τα σηκωνει αφου συχρονιζω σε αυτα.Επιπλεον οταν η μετρηση απο τους τεχνικους στον κατανεμητη δειχνει μαξιμουμ 18mbit για μελλοντικες αναβαθμισεις και εσυ στα 10 συγχρονιζεις αλλα ποτε με 24 ωρο uptime τοτε ειναι προβλημα της NetOne και του ΟΤΕ να το λυσουν μεταξυ τους χωρις να κανουν μπαλακι εμας.Το μεχρι χ mbit θα ισχυε αν το ρουτερ καταφερνε να συχρονισει πχ στα 6mbit απο μονο τους χωρις να σου αλλαξουν αυτοι προφιλ στο κεντρο. Εκει ναι δεν μπορει να γινει κατι καθως ο χαλκος δεν σηκωνει παραπανω.

Σε περιπτωση ομως σαν τη δικη μου που ο χαλκος εδειξε 18mbit μεγιστο, συγχρονιζει στα 10 αλλα δεν το κραταει για πολλες ωρες τοτε ειναι ελαττωματικος βροχος.

----------


## rdaniel

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πώς γίνεται στο DSL Connection να έχω Uptime 0 days, 3:48:03 και ταυτόχρονα στο Internet να έχω Uptime 2days, 1:40:43 ;  :Thinking: 

Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει χαθεί το Internet Connection όταν χάνεται το DSL Connection ;  :Embarassed:

----------


## winzig

Παιιδα καλημερα. απο χθες μου εχει κοπει το τηλ. και το λαμπακι του dsl αναβει κανονικα αλλα του ιντερνετ μια αναβει μια σβηνει. τι γινεται ειμαι σε φαση ενεργοποιησης? παντως δεν εχει ερθει κανενας τεχνικος στο σπιτι μου ουτε και με εχουν καλεσει.

----------


## nxenos

> Εδω κανεις ενα λαθος.Αυτο το μεχρι..... ισχυει στην περιπτωση που η γραμμη αδυνατει να συχρονισει στα 10mbit.Στην περιπτωση μου και του nxenos η γραμμη συχρονιζει στα 10 αλλα λογω θορυβου ανα χ ωρες αποσυγχρονιζει και ξανασυχρονιζει.Αυτο δεν εμπιπτει στο μεχρι 10 γιατι το χαλκινο καλωδιο τα σηκωνει αφου συχρονιζω σε αυτα.Επιπλεον οταν η μετρηση απο τους τεχνικους στον κατανεμητη δειχνει μαξιμουμ 18mbit για μελλοντικες αναβαθμισεις και εσυ στα 10 συγχρονιζεις αλλα ποτε με 24 ωρο uptime τοτε ειναι προβλημα της NetOne και του ΟΤΕ να το λυσουν μεταξυ τους χωρις να κανουν μπαλακι εμας.Το μεχρι χ mbit θα ισχυε αν το ρουτερ καταφερνε να συχρονισει πχ στα 6mbit απο μονο τους χωρις να σου αλλαξουν αυτοι προφιλ στο κεντρο. Εκει ναι δεν μπορει να γινει κατι καθως ο χαλκος δεν σηκωνει παραπανω.
> 
> Σε περιπτωση ομως σαν τη δικη μου που ο χαλκος εδειξε 18mbit μεγιστο, συγχρονιζει στα 10 αλλα δεν το κραταει για πολλες ωρες τοτε ειναι ελαττωματικος βροχος.


Εεετσι,σωστος!Δεν θα μας ενοιαζε αν το ρουτερ εμενε σταθερο στα 10 αλλα οι ταχυτητες ηταν κατω των 10.Εδω λεμε οτι δεν μπορουμε να συνχρονισουμε καν!Εχτες ειδικα και μεχρι σημερα το πρωι στις 07.00 που εφυγα απο το σπιτι ειχε κανει τουλαχιστον 7 disconnects!
Tις 2 μιλαγα και στο τηλ και πεσανε ολα!Εκει να δεις τσατιλα!Και μου ηρθε και ο πρωτος λογ/μος....
Και δεν ειναι και λυση αυτη καθε φορα να μας κλειδωνουν το προφιλ πιο χαμηλα αντι να λυσουν το προβλημα με τον ΟΤΕ!Ετσι κι αλλιως παλι αποσυνχρονισμους εχουμε!Δεν φτιαχνεται κατι...

----------


## mich83

> Εχτες ειδικα και μεχρι σημερα το πρωι στις 07.00 που εφυγα απο το σπιτι ειχε κανει τουλαχιστον 7 disconnects!



E.. oύτε καν 10..  :Razz: 


ΛΟΙΠΟΝ, ΜΕ ΚΑΛΕΣΑΝΕ. Είναι στον δρόμο το συνεργείο  :Cool:  Άντε να δούμε! Αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό που θα γίνει είναι να δηλωθεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ για προβλημα στον βρόχο. Το θέμα είναι ήταν αναγκη να περάσουν 15 μέρες για να δηλαωθεί η βλάβη;| Οψόμεθα..

----------


## nxenos

Απορια,
εσυ πιστευεις οτι και να δηλωθει βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ......ο ΟΤΕ θα την κοιταξει..???!!!
Σε λιγο μας βλεπω να φτιαχνουμε αλλο thread με τιτλο "Το club των βλαβων απο ΟΤΕ και ΝΕΤ1"!

----------


## pajoee

> E.. oύτε καν 10.. 
> 
> 
> ΛΟΙΠΟΝ, ΜΕ ΚΑΛΕΣΑΝΕ. Είναι στον δρόμο το συνεργείο  Άντε να δούμε! Αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτό που θα γίνει είναι να δηλωθεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ για προβλημα στον βρόχο. Το θέμα είναι ήταν αναγκη να περάσουν 15 μέρες για να δηλαωθεί η βλάβη;| Οψόμεθα..


Περιμένουμε τα νεότερα.....
Πες με με λεπτομέρεια τι μετρήσεις έκαναν, τι βρήκαν και τι σου είπαν ότι θα κάνουν από δω και πέρα. Ρωτάω γιατί υποψιάζομαι ότι θα έρθουν και σε μένα οπότε καλό είναι να είμαι προετοιμασμένος.

thanks!

----------


## ToroLoco

*Μόλις χθές ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ*

Βέβαια η γραμμή έχει συγχρονίσει πολύ χαμηλα περίπου στα 858/3250 και έχει πολύ θόρυβο. Θα πάρω τηλέφωνο τώρα την Netone να μιλήσω με κανένα τεχνικό μήπως δεί αν μπορεί να καθαρίσει την γραμμή.

----------


## nxenos

Πολλοι τωρα τελευταια παντως με προβληματικες γραμμες!Ε ρεε δουλειες που θα κανουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι..!Βαλτε ολοι ftp cat5!Η ευκολη λυση..!Και φυσικα...ο υποβιβασμος της γραμμης!Κουβεντα για τον π@#$τη τον ΟΤΕ!Για να πρωχωραμε ολοι σε καταγγελιες...

----------


## mich83

> Απορια,
> εσυ πιστευεις οτι και να δηλωθει βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ......ο ΟΤΕ θα την κοιταξει..???!!!
> Σε λιγο μας βλεπω να φτιαχνουμε αλλο thread με τιτλο "Το club των βλαβων απο ΟΤΕ και ΝΕΤ1"!


Έχω την εντύπωση ότι θα τη κοιτάξει. Διότι δεν είναι ότι συγχρονόζω στα 8 ή στα 6. Συγχρονίζω κατά μέσο όρο στα 1800. Ενώ για πριν είχα Βιβόντι με 4096 που από στατιστικά φαινότανε ότι αντέχει μέχρι τα 10..

----------


## nxenos

Μακαρι!Οταν τους βρεις παντως τους ΟΤΕτζηδες δωστους και ενα σουτ κατα Κυψελη μερια μπας και προσγειωθει κανενας στο ΚΑΦΑΟ μου! :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Λοιπόν μόλις έφυγαν οι τεχνικοί. Μέτρησαν τα πάντα. Κατανεμητή, κεντρική πρίζα, δομημένη καλωδίωση. Το πρόβλημα - όπως ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος - είναι στον βρόχο. Θα δηλωθεί βλάβη στον Ο.Τ.Ε. και βλέπουμε. Τους ρώτησα αν πιστεύουν ότι θα γίνει κάτι και μου είπαν "Ναι, γιατί να μη γίνει;". Αρχικά θα κάνουν "εξυγίανση βρόχου" και ίσως χρειαστεί να δώσουν άλλο άκρο (ή όριο; ). Το άκρως εκνευριστικό είναι ότι έπρεπε να περάσει μισός μήνας για να γίνει αυτό που ήταν προφανές και απλώς έπρεπε να επιβεβαιωθεί..

----------


## A_gamer

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πώς γίνεται στο DSL Connection να έχω Uptime 0 days, 3:48:03 και ταυτόχρονα στο Internet να έχω Uptime 2days, 1:40:43 ; 
> 
> Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει χαθεί το Internet Connection όταν χάνεται το DSL Connection ;


Το VoiP της Net One χρησιμοποιεί ξεχωριστή σύνδεση.
Μάλλον αυτό είναι που φταίει.

----------


## nxenos

> αν πιστεύουν ότι θα γίνει κάτι και μου είπαν "Ναι, γιατί να μη γίνει;". ..


 
 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Clap: 

Πολυ καλο!το αλλο με τον τοτο το ξερετε??
Σορρυ φιλε mich,το υφακι δεν πηγαινε για σενα!Το καταλαβες πιστευω...

----------


## lewton

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου εξηγήσει πώς γίνεται στο DSL Connection να έχω Uptime 0 days, 3:48:03 και ταυτόχρονα στο Internet να έχω Uptime 2days, 1:40:43 ; 
> 
> Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει χαθεί το Internet Connection όταν χάνεται το DSL Connection ;


Όντως εντελώς κουφό...

----------


## pajoee

> Λοιπόν μόλις έφυγαν οι τεχνικοί. Μέτρησαν τα πάντα. Κατανεμητή, κεντρική πρίζα, δομημένη καλωδίωση. Το πρόβλημα - όπως ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος - είναι στον βρόχο. Θα δηλωθεί βλάβη στον Ο.Τ.Ε. και βλέπουμε. Τους ρώτησα αν πιστεύουν ότι θα γίνει κάτι και μου είπαν "Ναι, γιατί να μη γίνει;". Αρχικά θα κάνουν "εξυγίανση βρόχου" και ίσως χρειαστεί να δώσουν άλλο άκρο (ή όριο; ). Το άκρως εκνευριστικό είναι ότι έπρεπε να περάσει μισός μήνας για να γίνει αυτό που ήταν προφανές και απλώς έπρεπε να επιβεβαιωθεί..


Άντε να δούμε.... έπρεπε να φωνάξεις για να γίνει κάτι.... Έχω τα ίδια προβλήματα και είμαι ένα βήμα πριν από σένα. Περιμένω να έρθουν να μετρήσουν στον κατανεμητή και να διαπιστώσουν ότι έχει πρόβλημα ο βρόχος... κατί που έπρεπε να γίνει μέσα σε 2 μέρες το πολύ από την επικοινωνία μας με το support και όχι μετά από δεν ξέρω και εγώ πόσο καιρό.

Εν αναμονή.

----------


## pajoee

Κατά φωνή....
Μόλις με πήραν από την NetOne και με ενημέρωσαν ότι το αργότερο μέχρι αύριο θα με καλέσει τεχνικός για να κλείσουμε ραντεβού και να ελένξει την γραμμή μου. 
Βασικά δεν περιμένω να γίνει κάτι το τρομερό αφού ειναι βέβαιο ότι έχει πρόβλημα ο βρόχος αλλά τέλος πάντων.
Νεότερα αύριο....

----------


## rdaniel

> Όντως εντελώς κουφό...


Λοιπόν, μόλις με πήραν τηλέφωνο από NetOne να βεβαιωθούν ότι δεν έχω καποιο από τα προβλήματα που τους είχα αναφέρει τις προηγούμενες ημέρες (π.χ. ότι δεν λειτουργούσε το 1ο νούμερο). Πάνω που έλεγα ότι δεν έχω προβλήματα από τότε, τσουπ! ... κάνει επανεκίνηση το Modem και κόβεται η συνομιλία!  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Δεν χάθηκαν ρυθμίσεις βέβαια και μου συμβαίνει πρώτη φορά,αλλά ... ήταν spooky!  :Laughing: 

Κάτι που βγήκε από τη συζήτηση είναι πως έχουν γίνει ήδη κάποιες προσλήψεις τεχνικών και προγραμματίζονται περισσότερες, ελπίζω αυτό να βγει και να εξυπηρετήσει όλους μας  :Smile: 

Από την άλλη όμως, μάλλον δεν θα αλλάξει η διαδικασία ενεργοποίησης του WiFi σε περίπτωση hard reset και δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί ...  :Thinking: 

Πολύ θετικό ότι επικοινώνησαν μαζί μου, ακόμη και αν έχουν περάσει κάποιες ημέρες, χαίρομαι που φαίνεται να ακούνε τα παράπονά μας και αν ακούσουν και αυτά για το θέμα WiFi/Firewall θα χαρώ ακόμη περισσότερο!  :Whistle:

----------


## Sebu

> Απορια,
> εσυ πιστευεις οτι και να δηλωθει βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ......ο ΟΤΕ θα την κοιταξει..???!!!
> Σε λιγο μας βλεπω να φτιαχνουμε αλλο thread με τιτλο "Το club των βλαβων απο ΟΤΕ και ΝΕΤ1"!


Δεν προκειται να ασχοληθει ο ΟΤΕ.Τι δικη μου την εκλεισαν εντος 3 εργασιμων ως οφειλαν με βαση το νεο RUO λεγοντας στη ΝετΟνε οτι ο βροχος δεν εχει προβλημα και οτι κανεις δεν υποσχεθηκε σε κανενα οτι τα χαλκινα καλωδια θα μπορουν να δωσουν adsl2+ με τετοιες ταχυτητες.Κατα τον ΟΤΕ τα χαλκινα καλωδια ειναι πιστοποιημενα μονο για τηλεφωνια.Και δυστυχως εδω επεσε σε λουμπα η ΕΕΤΤ και τους το αναφερω στην καταγγελια που ετοιμαζω, καθως υποχρεουται ο ΟΤΕ να κανει ποιοτικη μετρηση του βροχου πριν τον παραδωσει, αλλα η ποιοτικη αυτη μετρηση αφορα τα χαρακτηριστικα των τηλεφωνικων δυνατοτητων της γραμμης και οχι των adsl χαρακτηριστικων που ειναι πιο ευαισθητα και οπως ειναι λογικο ο ΟΤΕ θα ειχε προβλημα καθως η πλειονοτητα των γραμμων του ειναι για τα μπαζα.




> Πολλοι τωρα τελευταια παντως με προβληματικες γραμμες!Ε ρεε δουλειες που θα κανουν οι ηλεκτρολογοι..!Βαλτε ολοι ftp cat5!Η ευκολη λυση..!Και φυσικα...ο υποβιβασμος της γραμμης!Κουβεντα για τον π@#$τη τον ΟΤΕ!Για να πρωχωραμε ολοι σε καταγγελιες...


Δεν θα αλλαξει απολυτως τιποτα.Το σπιτι μου εχει απο τη μανα του UTP Cat 5 σε ολη την οικοδομη.Σε ολα τα ντουμπλεξ απομονωσα το δικλωνο του UTP που αφορα την ΝετΟνε και το ενωσα με "τηλεφωνικες ανθυγρες κλεμες" που μου προτεινε πρωην τεχνικος προισταμενος του ΟΤΕ. Η διαφορα του πριν και του μετα??ΚΑΜΙΑ!!!!!Ουτε 1 db αποκλιση στο SNR ή μεταβολη στο attenuation.
Που σημαινει 1000% προβλημα στο βροχο.




> Λοιπόν μόλις έφυγαν οι τεχνικοί. Μέτρησαν τα πάντα. Κατανεμητή, κεντρική πρίζα, δομημένη καλωδίωση. Το πρόβλημα - όπως ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος - είναι στον βρόχο. Θα δηλωθεί βλάβη στον Ο.Τ.Ε. και βλέπουμε. Τους ρώτησα αν πιστεύουν ότι θα γίνει κάτι και μου είπαν "Ναι, γιατί να μη γίνει;". Αρχικά θα κάνουν "εξυγίανση βρόχου" και ίσως χρειαστεί να δώσουν άλλο άκρο (ή όριο; ). Το άκρως εκνευριστικό είναι ότι έπρεπε να περάσει μισός μήνας για να γίνει αυτό που ήταν προφανές και απλώς έπρεπε να επιβεβαιωθεί..


Δεν θα γινει τιποτα απολυτως.Εμενα την 3η μερα απο την ενεργοποιηση και υστερα απο πολλους αποσυγχρονισμους και πολυ κουβεντα μετρησαν τη γραμμη απο την πορτα στο dslam μεχρι το cpe(router) με μαξ attainable 864/6142 οταν 3 μερες πριν οι τεχνικοι τους στον κατανεμητη μετρησαν 858 μαξ για το up και 10239 για το down με δυνατοτητα για 18mbit μελλοντικα. Αν αυτες οι αποκλισεις με δεδομενη ποιοτικη καλωδιωση απο μερους μου (utp cat 5) που υπαρχει και στην γραμμη του ΟΤΕ με ενεργη adsl χωρις προβληματα δεν ειναι προβλημα τι ειναι???Και εμενα με δηλωσε για "εξυγιανση" βροχου με την προοπτικη αν δεν αλλαξει κατι με τον καθαρισμο να τεθει θεμα αλλαγης ζευγους.Χτες που εκλεισε το 3ημερο εμαθα οτι οχι μονο δεν εγινε εξυγιανση αλλα ο ΟΤΕ βρηκε τη γραμμη μια χαρα και φυσικα εκλεισε τη βλαβη ως ανυπαρκτη.
Και επειδη οι αποσυγχρονισμοι επεμεναν και εγω τους τα εψελνα, αποφασισαν αυθαιρετα να με κατεβασουν στα 8mbit για μεγαλυτερη σταθεροτητα.Αλλα ο μ@λακας θα κληθει να πληρωσει μεθαυριο 37,90*2 για το παγιο.




> Το VoiP της Net One χρησιμοποιεί ξεχωριστή σύνδεση.
> Μάλλον αυτό είναι που φταίει.





> Όντως εντελώς κουφό...


Και εμενα οι μισοι απο τους 30 αποσυγχρονισμους των τελευταιων 5 ημερων κρατανε μονο 30'' και αφορουν μονο το κομματι του συγχρονισμου και οχι την τηλεφωνια.Αυτο ηταν το 1ο προβλημα που τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και τους ειχε κουφανει.Γιατι ενω μηδενιζε το adsl uptime, το internet uptime συνεχιζε να μετραει κανονικα σαν να μην ειχε χαθει το ιντερνετ (ενω χανοταν για μερικα δευτερολεπτα).Παρολα αυτα το Voip κατα εκεινο το mini αποσυγχρονισμο δουλευε κανονικα. Φυσικα αυτο τους φανηκε κουλο γιατι χωρις ιντερνετ δεν γινεται να εχουμε voip τηλεφωνο. Ειμασταν 2 ωρες στο τηλεφωνο(το δικο τους) περιμενοντας να το ξανακανει για να το δουν live και αυτοι απο το dslam.Φυσικα δεν συνεβη.Αλλα ξαναεγινε 3-4 φορες χτες το πρωι, πριν με υποβαθμισουν το απογευμα στα 8.

Οποτε το Voip δεν χρησιμοποιει ξεχωριστη συνδεση.Αλλιως θα το ξερανε και θα μου το λεγανε.Αυτοι πεσανε απο τα συννεφα ομως "κυριε μου δεν ειναι δυνατον αυτο που λετε.Εμεις δινουμε Voip και το Voip θελει συνδεση ιντερνετ για να δουλεψει."

Ταδε εφη η κοπελα στο 13860 και μετα ο τεχνικος στο dslam.Και πες οτι η 1η δεν ξερει.Ο τεχνικος ομως  :Whistle:  ???

----------


## mich83

> Κάτι που βγήκε από τη συζήτηση είναι πως έχουν γίνει ήδη κάποιες προσλήψεις τεχνικών και προγραμματίζονται περισσότερες, ελπίζω αυτό να βγει και να εξυπηρετήσει όλους μας



Το ένα από τα 2 παλικάρια που ήρθαν σήμερα ήταν καινούριος. ΚΑλό αυτό.


Λοιπόν εντελώς διαφορετικη ακολουθούνε από εχθές σε σχέση με εμένα. Από εκεί που έπρεπε να τους πάρω εγώ τηλέφωνο και μου λέγαν ότι θα με καλέσουν χωρίς αυτό να συνέβαινε, σήμερα με πήραν αυτοί πριν από λίγο να επιβεβαιώσουνε το ότι ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί (??) και να μου πούνε ότι η βλάβη έχει ήδη προωθηθεί στον Ο.Τ.Ε. Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας. Ωστόσο θα είμαι πολύ χαρούμενος αν δω ότι αρχίζουν και ασχολούνται  :One thumb up:

----------


## kle500

Καλησπέρα.
Λοιπόν, αφού σήμερα επισκεύθηκα τα γραφεία της NetOne και κάναμε μια επί μακρών συζήτηση, περί των προβλημάτων με τα κλειδώματα ταχυτήτων χαμηλά, τους ανέφερα πως θα κάνω 2 δοκιμές πριν προβώ σε δήλωση βλάβης του βρόχου.

1ον τους είπα πως θα πάω να μετρήσω την γραμμή μου απ' ευθείας από τον κατανεμιτή, μπας και κλειδώσει πιο ψηλά το Router.

και 2ον τους είπα (μάλλον το συζητάγαμε), να αλλάξω router και να κουμπώσω επάνω το 585 που έχω από vivodi.

Ο ευγενέστατος Τεχνικός, με παρότρυνε (καθώς και έναν άλλον πελάτη που έχει προβλήματα), να το κάνω, και είπε πως θα δείξει σίγουρα σε τι ταχύτητα θα κλειδώσει, άσχετα αν δεν πάρει internet.

Έτσι και έκανα λοιπόν.
Δείτε και πείτε μου!

*ΝεtΟne γραμμή*


*Vivodi γραμμή*


Τι λέτε λοιπόν?
Πως μπορούμε να πάρουμε internet με άλλο router έτσι για δοκιμή?

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

----------


## kle500

Καθώς επίσης και δοκιμή με το Speedtouch 780 και στις 2 γραμμές (Vivo και NetOne)

----------


## mich83

Δλδ το 585 κλειδώνει στα 10240 ενώ το 780 στα ~8 ;;; Υποτίθεται ότι δίνουν το 780 γιατί λένε πως έχει άριστη συμπεριφόρα σε "ζόρικες γραμμές"

----------


## pajoee

Θα πάω και εγώ να βάλω το δικό μου USR9106 να δω αν θα κλειδώσει πουθενά..... 
PS: Ευτυχώς αλλάζει το firmware στο USR από ISDN σε PSTN....

----------


## kle500

> Δλδ το 585 κλειδώνει στα 10240 ενώ το 780 στα ~8 ;;; Υποτίθεται ότι δίνουν το 780 γιατί λένε πως έχει άριστη συμπεριφόρα σε "ζόρικες γραμμές"


Μάλιστα κύριε!!!!!!!!!
Για πείτε κανένα τρόπο να πάρω internet από το 585!

Γιατί κάτι μου λέει πως είναι θέμα των ρυθμίσεων που έχει κάνει και έχει επέμβει η NetOne στο 780, αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται.




> Θα πάω και εγώ να βάλω το δικό μου USR9106 να δω αν θα κλειδώσει πουθενά.....


Να δεις που και εσένα θα κλειδώνει ψηλά.

----------


## mich83

> Μάλιστα κύριε!!!!!!!!!
> Για πείτε κανένα τρόπο να πάρω internet από το 585!
> 
> Γιατί κάτι μου λέει πως είναι θέμα των ρυθμίσεων που έχει κάνει και έχει επέμβει η NetOne στο 780, αλλιώς δεν εξηγείται.



Xρειάζεται να έχεις username και password τα οποία τα ξέρει μόνο η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και δε θα στα δώσουν..

----------


## kle500

Πάντως, αν και συγχρονισμένος στα 858/8.246, κατεβάζω από www.adobe.com την trial έκδοση του After Effects CS3 με 800-856 ΚB/sec

Διόλου άσχημα.

Περιμένω τον φίλο με το USR να το συνδέσει για να ποστάρει αποτελέσματα.

----------


## nxenos

Εμενα μου κανει εντυπωση και το margin παντως!Μεγαλη διαφορα!Παντως ασχολουνται παιδια!Μην ανησυχειτε...μας διαβαζουν  :Wink: 
Το θεμα ειναι οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν ασχολειται και ισως να το κανει και επιτηδες!Σου λεει τωρα θα τρεχω γω μες το λιοπηρι να κοιταω γραμμες αλλονων παροχων και πελατων??
Αν ασχολιοτανε πραγματικα ισως κανενας μας απο αυτους που εχουν προβληματα να μην ειχε απο δω και στο εξης.Απλα,ερχονται( ο ΟΤΕ),ΑΝ ερχονται,λενε στην ΝΕΤΟΝΙΑ οτι περασανε και βλεπουν,και καλα,οτι ο βροχος ειναι οκ και "κλεινουν" την βλααβηη....
Αυτα!Οπως ειπα,ευελπιστουμε να ΑΣΧΟΛΗΘΕΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ Ο ΟΤΕ και να δειτε που αν δινει καλους βροχους(οπως του φιλου μας του LEWTON),φτου φτου..θα πανε ολα ρολοι!

----------


## Sebu

> Περιμένω τον φίλο με το USR να το συνδέσει για να ποστάρει αποτελέσματα.


Εχω και εγω το 9105 και θα το εβαζα πανω να δω αλλα το 9105,9106 ειναι adsl 1 ρουτερς αν δεν κανω λαθος.Οποτε δεν θα βοηθησουν και πολυ σε μια adsl2+ γραμμη.Μακαρι να βγω ψευτης και το παλικαρι με το 9106 να συγχρονισει και να μας δωσει στατιστικα.

----------


## kle500

Λοιπόν, αφού πήρα τηλέφωνο στο τεχνικό τμήμα και μίλησα με έναν τεχνικό για το θέμα του 585, έχω να πω τα εξής συμπεράσματα (απ' αυτά που μου είπε).

Μου είπε λοιπόν, μετά από κάποια ρύθμιση που έκαναν εκεί, να βάλω το 585 και να πάρει DSL.
Έτσι και έκανα και συγχρονίστηκε στα 1039/10239.
Μου είπε να το αφήσω έτσι και θα με έπαιρνε τηλέφωνο.

Έτσι και έγινε, μετά από 3 λεπτά με πήρε και μου είπε να συνδέσω τώρα το 780.
Το έκανα και ως δια μαγείας συγχρονίστηκε στα 1024/10240 και μάλιστα είχε και καλό SN Margin.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Αλλά...... η χαρά μου κράτησε μόλις 15 δευτερόλεπτα  :Sorry: , μιας και χάθηκε το internet (το λαμπάκι έσβησε) και μετά συγχονίστηκε στα 858/8116.
Μου είπε λοιπόν το παιδί, πως το 780, κάνει και κάποιου είδους τεστ στην γραμμή και κλειδώνει στην ταχύτητα την οποία θεωρεί πως είναι σωστή για την απρόσκοπτη λειτουργία.

Άρα (αν ευσταθεί το σενάριο αυτό) το 585 ναι μεν συγχρόνησε στα 1024/10240 αλλά μιας και δεν έμπαινε στο internet και προφανώς δεν έπαιρνε το config από την NetOne, δεν έκανε και τεστ στην γραμμή.

Μένει λοιπόν να δοκιμάσω να κατέβω στον κατανεμιτή για να συνδέσω απ' ευθέιας!

Αυτά φίλοι μου!

Υ.Γ.
Οφείλω να ευχαριστήσω θερμά τον τεχνικό ο οποίος με μεγάλη προθυμία θέλησε να βοηθήσει και με πήρε 3 φορές τηλέφωνο  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sebu

Περιμενουμε νεα σου απο τον κατανεμητη

----------


## Sebu

> Xρειάζεται να έχεις username και password τα οποία τα ξέρει μόνο η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και δε θα στα δώσουν..


Δεν χρειαζεται.Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι σε αναγνωριζουν απο την πορτα.Και ισως να παιζει και κατι με τις Mac Address των ρουτερς.Παντως σιγουρα κωδικοι δεν χρειαζονται.Γιατι ο kle500 δεν αναφερει να εβαλε κωδικους στο 585 για να δουλεψει.

----------


## kle500

Όχι δεν έβαλα κανένα user ή pass, απλά έβγαλα το dsl της vivo και κάρφωσα το dsl της netOne και έκανα refresh page.

Αυτά.

Υ.Γ. Να δω πως θα καταφέρω να κατεβάσω στην πολυκατοικία όλο το PC για να το συνδέσω απ' ευθείας στον κατανεμιτή.

----------


## tugito

Σωστα σου είπαν οτι συγχρονίζει το 780 εκεί που θεωρεί καλύτερο με βάση τα errors που διαβάζει. Απο κει και πέρα αν θες να το δοκιμάσεις απλά ζητα τους να σε κλειδώσουν στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα ακομα κι αν εχεις προβλήματα.

----------


## kle500

> Σωστα σου είπαν οτι συγχρονίζει το 780 εκεί που θεωρεί καλύτερο με βάση τα errors που διαβάζει. Απο κει και πέρα αν θες να το δοκιμάσεις απλά ζητα τους να σε κλειδώσουν στην ονομαστική ταχύτητα ακομα κι αν εχεις προβλήματα.


Όπως προείπα, κάποια στιγμή το router κλείδωσε για κάποια δεύτερα στα 10239 αλλά δεν κράτησε και έπεσε στα 8100.

Από εκείνη τη στιγμή όσες φορές και να εχω κάνει restart δεν κλειδώνει με τίποτα στα 10 κάτι, έστω και για δευτερόλεπτα.

Τι να πω!

----------


## yuk

Off Topic


		Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να μετατρέψω ένα Zyxel 660H-63 (ISDN) σε PSTN για να το δοκιμάσω αντί του 780;

----------


## pajoee

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Δυστυχώς τζίφος με το USR.
Γύρισα σπίτι, περασα το firmware για PSTN, το έβαλα πάνω αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα... δοκίμασα restart και ότι άλλο μου πέρασε από το μυαλό αλλά δυστυχώς τι λαμπάκι του DSL δεν άναψε. Ούτε από τα στατιστικά μπόρεσα να δω κάτι.... πολύ απλά δεν συγχρόνισε. Κρίμα γιατί είχα την ελπίδα ότι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στα 299/3244 με SN 6,0 και 6,5.
Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο παρά μόνο να περιμένω τον τεχνικό αύριο.

----------


## rdaniel

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να μετατρέψω ένα Zyxel 660H-63 (ISDN) σε PSTN για να το δοκιμάσω αντί του 780;


Δυστυχώς δεν γίνεται αυτό με το Zyxel.

----------


## sdikr

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να μετατρέψω ένα Zyxel 660H-63 (ISDN) σε PSTN για να το δοκιμάσω αντί του 780;


οχι δεν γίνεται

----------


## tzampaman

Υστερα από 2 βδομάδες το attenuation έπεσε στα 11,5/24,0 (up/down) και είναι ακόμα κλειδωμένο στα 767/5.118, πως γίνεται???

----------


## mich83

> Δεν χρειαζεται.Το πιθανοτερο ειναι οτι σε αναγνωριζουν απο την πορτα.Και ισως να παιζει και κατι με τις Mac Address των ρουτερς.Παντως σιγουρα κωδικοι δεν χρειαζονται.Γιατι ο kle500 δεν αναφερει να εβαλε κωδικους στο 585 για να δουλεψει.



Εννοούσα για να πάρει internet. Προφανώς και θα συγχρονίσει κανονικά.

Και κάτι περίεργο.. Μετά την επίσκεψη των τεχνικών το attenuation μου έχει πάει στα ύψη. Είναι 41/49 up/down αντί για 21/38 που ήταν πριν. Και πλέον δε μπορώ να συγχρονίσω πάνω από το 1.5 mbit.

----------


## pajoee

> Υστερα από 2 βδομάδες το attenuation έπεσε στα 11,5/24,0 (up/down) και είναι ακόμα κλειδωμένο στα 767/5.118, πως γίνεται???


Δεν κάνεις ένα reset to factory defaults μπας και έρθει στα ίσια του??? δεν δικαιολογήται να είσαι τόσο χαμηλά κλειδωμένος!

----------


## lewton

> Υστερα από 2 βδομάδες το attenuation έπεσε στα 11,5/24,0 (up/down) και είναι ακόμα κλειδωμένο στα 767/5.118, πως γίνεται???


Ίσως να έχει μείνει στο DSLAM κάποια ρύθμιση για χαμηλη ταχύτητα.

----------


## tzampaman

> Ίσως να έχει μείνει στο DSLAM κάποια ρύθμιση για χαμηλη ταχύτητα.


Πριν δύο βδομάδες περίπου είχα 42 attenuation και δεν συγχρόνιζε πάνω από 3 - 4mb. Με ένα τεχνικό που είχα μιλήσει μου είπε θα μου το κλείδωνε στα 5 μηπως συγχρονίσει καλύτερα. Λες να το έχει ξεχάσει??
Εδώ και μία βδομάδα όμως που έχει στρώσει η γραμμή του έχω αφήσει του συγκεκριμένου τεχνικού και σε άλλους άπειρα μηνύματα αλλά ακόμα τίποτα. 
Να κάνω μήπως ένα thread στο support??




> Δεν κάνεις ένα reset to factory defaults μπας και έρθει στα ίσια του??? δεν δικαιολογήται να είσαι τόσο χαμηλά κλειδωμένος!


Και με το 585 που δοκίμσα πάλι τα ίδια, δεν πιστεύω να φταίει το router.

----------


## lewton

> Πριν δύο βδομάδες περίπου είχα 42 attenuation και δεν συγχρόνιζε πάνω από 3 - 4mb. Με ένα τεχνικό που είχα μιλήσει μου είπε θα μου το κλείδωνε στα 5 μηπως συγχρονίσει καλύτερα. Λες να το έχει ξεχάσει??
> Εδώ και μία βδομάδα όμως που έχει στρώσει η γραμμή του έχω αφήσει του συγκεκριμένου τεχνικού και σε άλλους άπειρα μηνύματα αλλά ακόμα τίποτα. 
> Να κάνω μήπως ένα thread στο support??
> 
> 
> 
> Και με το 585 που δοκίμσα πάλι τα ίδια, δεν πιστεύω να φταίει το router.


Κάνε, αν και μάλλον θα κλειδωθεί.

----------


## akaloith

*Μηπως ηρθε η ωρα να κανουν τη περιβοητη αναβαθμιση της γραμμης τους? Μηπως συνδεθηκαν πολλα ατομα και πλεον οι ταχυτητες δεν ειναι οπως πρωτα? Μηπως πρεπει να ρωτησουμε στο official forum ποτε σκοπευουν να τη κανουν γιατι ηδη υπαρχει θεμα?*

----------


## tzampaman

> Κάνε, αν και μάλλον θα κλειδωθεί.


Γιατί να κλειδωθεί? Δεν είναι μόνο αυτό το πρόβλημα μου, το νούμερο που μου δώσανε δεν έχει δουλέψει από την μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκα. Όλο το κοιτάνε και το κοιτάνε ακούω στο τηλέφωνο, άσε που περιμένω τους τεχνικούς από τότε..

----------


## akaloith

ειδου με rapidshare premium account κατεβαζοντας 6 rapidshare links

ουτε κοφτη να χε

----------


## limf(x)

Lewton,εσυ από τηλεφωνία και net πως πας?Είναι όλα εντάξει :Wink: ?Ρωτάω επειδή δεν έχεις ψηφίσει στις αντίστοιχες δημοσκοπήσεις(αν δεν κάνω λάθος) :Smile:

----------


## Sebu

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> Δυστυχώς τζίφος με το USR.
> Γύρισα σπίτι, περασα το firmware για PSTN, το έβαλα πάνω αλλά δεν έγινε τίποτα... δοκίμασα restart και ότι άλλο μου πέρασε από το μυαλό αλλά δυστυχώς τι λαμπάκι του DSL δεν άναψε. Ούτε από τα στατιστικά μπόρεσα να δω κάτι.... πολύ απλά δεν συγχρόνισε. Κρίμα γιατί είχα την ελπίδα ότι κάτι μπορεί να γίνει. Αυτή τη στιγμή είμαι στα 299/3244 με SN 6,0 και 6,5.
> Δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να κάνω κάτι άλλο παρά μόνο να περιμένω τον τεχνικό αύριο.


Δοκιμασες να γυρισεις το USR σε PPPoE???Δοκιμασες να πειραματιστεις με τα διαφορα encapsulation modes μηπως τυχον και συγχρονισει???Αν και το θεωρω απιθανο καθως τοσο το 9106 οσο και το 9105 που ειχα ειναι adsl1 ρουτερς.
Ή χρειαζεται καμια ειδικη ρυθμιση απο το dslam οπως εγινε με τον kle500.

----------


## pajoee

> Δοκιμασες να γυρισεις το USR σε PPPoE???Δοκιμασες να πειραματιστεις με τα διαφορα encapsulation modes μηπως τυχον και συγχρονισει???Αν και το θεωρω απιθανο καθως τοσο το 9106 οσο και το 9105 που ειχα ειναι adsl1 ρουτερς.
> Ή χρειαζεται καμια ειδικη ρυθμιση απο το dslam οπως εγινε με τον kle500.


Ναι, δοκίμασα πολλούς συνδιασμούς αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα (μεταξύ αυτών και το PPPoE). Επίσης δοκίμασα και άλλο firmware (έκδοση 2.3 και 2.5) αλλά και πάλι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα....
Λογικά έχεις δίκιο ότι είναι adsl1 router οπότε λογικό είναι να μην συγχρονίζει...

----------


## rdaniel

χμ ... κάτι τρέχει με το router παιδιά ... 

Παρατήρησα ότι το βράδυ κατά τις 2 έκανε reconnect, και - επιτέλους! - μου έδειξε στα στατιστικά ότι το Internet συνδέθηκε μόλις συνδέθηκε το DSL, όχι όπως πριν που έδειχνε το Internet up και ταυτόχρονα το DSL down!

Πριν λίγο όμως παρατήρησα ότι το λαμπάκι Internet στο router ήταν off ενώ το voice ήταν on, παρόλο που το Utorrent λειτουργούσε και μπορούσα να ανοίξω και σελίδες στο web!!  :Thinking: 

Τι στην ευχή;! Τρώει κόλλημα το router; Πάντως, μόλις έκλεισα το utorrent (ένα torrent κατέβαζα κι ένα ανέβαζα, τίποτε βαρύ!), το λαμπάκι επανήλθε! Σαν "πρόβλημα" του router μου μοιάζει, αν και λειτουργούσαν όπως λέω οι συνδέσεις.

----------


## No-Name

> Ναι, δοκίμασα πολλούς συνδιασμούς αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα (μεταξύ αυτών και το PPPoE). Επίσης δοκίμασα και άλλο firmware (έκδοση 2.3 και 2.5) αλλά και πάλι χωρίς αποτέλεσμα....
> Λογικά έχεις δίκιο ότι είναι adsl1 router οπότε λογικό είναι να μην συγχρονίζει...


 
Μια χαρά συγχρονίζουν adsl1 ρούτερς σε adsl2+ γραμμές απλά βλέπουν μέχρι 8mbps...έχω πάιξει πολλές φορες

----------


## pan.nl

Ποιά είναι η καθαρή ταχύτητά σας στο upload? Τα τηλέφωνα πόσο bandwidth δεσμεύουν? Είναι "κλειδωμένο"?

----------


## pstr

Κάπου είχε αναφερθεί ότι τα τηλέφωνα θέλουν 96kpbs (δεν μπορώ να το βρω τώρα) και αυτό δεν είναι κλειδωμένο αλλά με QoS (highest priority). Το upload είναι 1mbit, σε όσους βέβαια έχει κλειδώσει εκεί.

edit: το βρήκα: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1119, τελικά είναι 92kbps.

----------


## kle500

> Ποιά είναι η καθαρή ταχύτητά σας στο upload? Τα τηλέφωνα πόσο bandwidth δεσμεύουν? Είναι "κλειδωμένο"?


Παναγιώτη, το upload είναι 1024, αλλά μην το συγκρίνεις με Dslphone, δεν είναι το ίδιο.
Της NetOne δεν έχει καθόλου echo.
Και επιτέλους το Fax δουλεύει κανονικά (τουλάχιστον στην αποστολή).

Πιστεύω πως το Qos που έχουν κάνει από την NetOne δίνει ασύγκριτη προτεραιότητα στην τηλεφωνία και μετά στο Internet, οπότε και 92k να έχουν δώσει για το τηλέφωνο, είναι μια χαρά (προς το παρόν φυσικά).

----------


## Sebu

> χμ ... κάτι τρέχει με το router παιδιά ... 
> 
> Παρατήρησα ότι το βράδυ κατά τις 2 έκανε reconnect, και - επιτέλους! - μου έδειξε στα στατιστικά ότι το Internet συνδέθηκε μόλις συνδέθηκε το DSL, όχι όπως πριν που έδειχνε το Internet up και ταυτόχρονα το DSL down!
> 
> Πριν λίγο όμως παρατήρησα ότι το λαμπάκι Internet στο router ήταν off ενώ το voice ήταν on, παρόλο που το Utorrent λειτουργούσε και μπορούσα να ανοίξω και σελίδες στο web!! 
> 
> Τι στην ευχή;! Τρώει κόλλημα το router; Πάντως, μόλις έκλεισα το utorrent (ένα torrent κατέβαζα κι ένα ανέβαζα, τίποτε βαρύ!), το λαμπάκι επανήλθε! Σαν "πρόβλημα" του router μου μοιάζει, αν και λειτουργούσαν όπως λέω οι συνδέσεις.


Αυτο με το λαμπακι του ιντερνετ μου το εκανε και εμενα οταν αποσυγχρονιζε χωρις να χασει ομως το Voip αλλα μονο το νετ για 30" μεχρι να ξανασυχρονισει και μετα το λαμπακι κολλαγε.Αν δεν εκλεινα το μουλαρι και το u-torrent δεν ξεκολλαγε.

Σιγουρα ειναι "κολλημα" του ρουτερ.Τους εχω αναφερει αλλα το θεωρουν "φυσιολογικο".
Μαλλον πατατα μου φαινεται το Thompson τελικα.

----------


## aitos

kαλησπέρα παίδες  :Smile:  

    δεν ξαίρω αν λειτουργήσει σε όλους , αλλά προσωπικά άνοιξα την επικοινωνία στα windows από 10 στάνταρ που έχει σε 1000 ( ναι 1000  :One thumb up:  έβαλα και ένα καλό tcp optimizer ....τo ξεχείλωσα  :Smile:  και αυτό στο 1 000 000 rw ...με αποτέλεσμα πολύ καλό θα έλεγα . ανέβηκε αισθητά το download , σταθεροποείται άνετα χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα και o browser δεν κολάει πια .....



   δοκιμάστε το και αν ............καεί το σύμπαν ....εγώ θα λείπωωωωωω  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## mich83

> Μια χαρά συγχρονίζουν adsl1 ρούτερς σε adsl2+ γραμμές απλά βλέπουν μέχρι 8mbps...έχω πάιξει πολλές φορες




Speedtouch 530 και Microcom 2636 δε συγχρονίζουν με τη καμία στην γραμμή μου από νετονε.

----------


## yuk

Mε πολύ ζόρι κατεβάζω με 400... Ή έχουμε γεμίσει τορεντάκηδες 24/7 ή γίναμε γενικά πολλοί και δεν μας σηκώνει πια...

----------


## mich83

Πως εξηγείτε/αι ρε παιδιά ότι μετά την επίσκεψη των τεχνικών κλειδώνει ακόμα πιο χάμηλα (1200) και το attenuation από 21/39 έχει πάει 41/49 ;;

----------


## yuk

Όταν ήρθαν οι τεχνικοί, μίλησαν με τους τεχνικούς των DSLAMs για να σε σετάρουν σωστά;

----------


## mich83

Μίλησαν απλώς για να με ξεκλειδώσουνε από τα 2048/512 ώστε να κάνουν τις μετρήσεις..

----------


## Sebu

> Mε πολύ ζόρι κατεβάζω με 400... Ή έχουμε γεμίσει τορεντάκηδες 24/7 ή γίναμε γενικά πολλοί και δεν μας σηκώνει πια...


Αυτη τη στιγμη με 3 αρχεια ή με 1 αλλα μεσω getright με 3 segments κατεβαζει μεταξυ 600-800.

Μεχρι και τις 20.00 κατεβαζε καρφωμενα 880 που ειναι και το οριο της γραμμης μου τωρα που με εχουν κλειδωσει στα 8mbit.

----------


## yuk

Mέρες είχα να το δω αυτό!  :Worthy:

----------


## miltiadis21

Σήμερα φαίνεται να έχουν φτιάξει yuk

----------


## yuk

Ή αυτό ή έχουν πάει όλοι για ποτάκι...  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Ή αυτό ή έχουν πάει όλοι για ποτάκι...


Μπάαααα........... το φόρουμ είχε πάει για ποτάκι και μείνατε να κατεβάζετε μόνοι σας  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Χάρη σε γενικές γραμμές σκίζονται τα παιδιά της νετ1 ώστε να δώσουν το καλύτερο τους εαυτό και να αποδείξουν ότι δεν είναι σαν τους άλλους.Τα όποια προβλήματα ενδεχομένως να είναι παροδικά!!!

Ελπίζω οι υπηρεσίες να παραμείνουν ώς έχουν σε υψηλα επίπεδα

(μάλλον με βάρεσαν πολύ οι μπύρες :Whistle: )

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Χάρη σε γενικές γραμμές σκίζονται τα παιδιά της νετ1 ώστε να δώσουν το καλύτερο τους εαυτό και να αποδείξουν ότι δεν είναι σαν τους άλλους.Τα όποια προβλήματα ενδεχομένως να είναι παροδικά!!!
> 
> Ελπίζω οι υπηρεσίες να παραμείνουν ώς έχουν σε υψηλα επίπεδα
> 
> (μάλλον με βάρεσαν πολύ οι μπύρες)


@nm73594893... τι ήπιε ο Ανώνυμος; Μόνο μπύρες; Σίγουρα;  :Thinking:  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## bilia

πως με βλεπετε ? (εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα απο αυτα)

 Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 4:24:27 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 528,69 / 513,52 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 19,5 / 36,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 7,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 3.440 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 652 / 5.658 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 336 / 3.366

----------


## aitos

> πως με βλεπετε ? (εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα απο αυτα)
> 
>  Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 4:24:27 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> ...


  ΚΑΛΗΜΈΡΑ ....καλορίζικη η γραμμή  :Smile:  καλλή δείχνει από τα στοιχεία .....κάνε και ένα τέστ στο

http://www.numion.com/   να δεις το πραγαμτικό down/up που έχεις , και εδώ θα βρείς πολύ κόσμο που ασχολείται με τις συνδέσεις ....απλά σήμερα λείπουν  :Smile: 


εν συντομία για τα βασικά  στοιχεία ......

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,0   __πόρους που καταναλώνει το router για να συγχρονίζεται ( όσο μικρότερο ...καλύτερο )

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 19,5 / 36,5  __απόσταση από τo dslm  ( όσο μικρότερο .....καλύτερο )

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 7,0             __αναλογία σήματος και θορύβου ( όσο μεγαλύτερο .....καλύτερο )

----------


## harris

> πως με βλεπετε ? (εγω δεν καταλαβαινω τιποτα απο αυτα)


Άψογο  :One thumb up: 

Αλλά σε μία ενδεχόμενη αναβάθμιση σε κάτι παραπάνω μην ελπίζεις  :Whistle:

----------


## kle500

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα!
Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι με το δικό μου θέμα και έχω να σας πω τα εξής:

Έμενε να δοκιμάσω την γραμμή μου απ' ευθείας από τον κατανεμιτή με ένα Laptop, αλλά επειδή αυτό δεν ήταν δυνατό (δεν έχω laptop), ένωσα απ'ευθείας στα καλώδια που έρχονται από τον ΟΤΕ, ένα Utp Cat5 καλώδιο, το ανέβασα στον 2ο όροφο, και το ένωσα σε μια πρίζα legrand (στον αέρα).
Σύνδεσα το Router και ηδού τα αποτελέσματα

Όπως θα παρατηρήσετε, η ταχύτητα είναι κλειδωμένη στα 1023/10239, αλλά το επίσης φοβερό είναι τα SN Margin τα οποία είναι πάρα πολύ καλά σε σχέση με την τελευταία μου μέτρηση.

Και φυσικά εγώ καταλήγω στο συμπέρασμα πως φταίει εξ ολοκλήρου η καλωδίωση της οικίας μου, από τον κατανεμιτή εώς το σπίτι μου (Άτιμε Ηλεκτρολόγε :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: , 3 ετών σπίτι).

Φιλικά.

----------


## kle500

Παραθέτω και την εικόνα από την σύνδεση του 780 μέσω της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης του σπιτιού μου.
Δείτε διαφορά τόσο στο κλείδωμα της ταχύτητας όσο και στα άλλα στατιστικά της γραμμής.

Τι να πω.

----------


## kx5

Θα καταφέρεις να ανεβάσεις δικό σου καλώδιο μέχρι το διαμέρισμα?
Χρησιμοποίησε θωρακισμένο ftp ή τηλεφωνικό.

----------


## A_gamer

> Θα καταφέρεις να ανεβάσεις δικό σου καλώδιο μέχρι το διαμέρισμα?
> Χρησιμοποίησε θωρακισμένο ftp ή τηλεφωνικό.


Όχι κατ' ανάγκη θωρακισμένο.

Καλό είναι και το αθωράκιστο (UTP - *Unshielded* Twisted Pair).

----------


## kx5

> Όχι κατ' ανάγκη θωρακισμένο.
> 
> Καλό είναι και το αθωράκιστο (UTP - *Unshielded* Twisted Pair).


Θα το προτιμούσα, ειδικά αν σκέφτεται να το πετάξει από το μπαλκόνι με κάποιο τρόπο. Άλλωστε δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβό σε σχέση με το απλό utp ή τηλεφωνικό.

----------


## kle500

Λοιπόν, κάνω δοκιμές με τα άλλα 2 ζευγάρια καλωδίων που έρχονται από τον κατανεμιτή.
Στο 1, κλειδώνει στα 10239, το άφησα για 10 λεπτά, και ξαφνικά αποσυγχρόνισε και ξανακλείδωσε χαμηλά στα 8100.

Μήπως παίζει ρόλο το ότι στο άλλο ζευγάρι τώρα ξανασύνδεσα την γραμμή της Vivodi, και γι' αυτό ξεσυγχονίστηκε και έπεσε πιο χαμηλά?

Θα αποσυνδεθώ από Vivodi απ' όπου σας γράφω και θα ξανακάνω restart να δω αν πέζει ρόλο.
Βεβαίως θα κατέβω και στον κατανεμιτή και θα ξεσυνδέσω την Vivodi από το 2ο καλώδιο.

----------


## kle500

Νεώτερα.
Γράφω μέσω Netone.

Βγάζοντας τελείως το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμιτή της Vivodi, το 780 συγχρονίζει κανονικότατα στα 1023/10239.
Επίσης το SN Margin, είναι 11,5/13,0

...ενώ μόλις συνδέσω και το καλώδιο της Vivo που ανεβαίνει στο σπίτι μου, και το router συχρονίζει χαμηλότερα, και το SN Margin είναι 9/6

Έχει κανένας άλλος 2 συνδέσεις ADSL στο σπίτι του?
Μήπως γι' αυτό έχουμε χαμηλά κλειδώματα?

Κάποιος με πείρα στα ηλεκτρολογικά, αν μπορεί ας ρίξει λίγο φως.

Και ένα screenshot από την τώρα σύνδεση.

----------


## kle500

Πολύ καλές ταχύτητες.
Από 960-1080

----------


## mich83

Mήπως γίνεται κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα; Αν και ο ένας από τους τεχνικούς της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου είπε πως άμα υπήρχε βραχυκύκλωμα από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι πάνω, δε θα συγχρόνιζε με τίποτα το ράουτερ :\ Βέβαια αυτό διαφωνεί με τον αρχικό ισχυρισμό τους από τα κεντρικά περί ύπαρξης βραχυκυκλώματος στη πλευρά μου. Τεσπά, κάποιος ειδικός ας ρίξει φως.

----------


## kle500

Είμαι 32 λεπτά συγχρονισμένος στα 10239.
Θα κατέβω στον κατανεμιτή να συνδέσω πάλι την Vivodi και ως δια μαγείας θα πέσει η Netone  στα 8100.

Σε λίγο πάλι κοντά σας

Υ.Γ.
Σύνδεσα στον κατανεμιτή το ζεύγος της Vivo και χωρίς να ανοίξω το Router της Vivo έχω κλειδώσει πάλι στα 10239.
Θα το αφήσω κανά μισάωρο έτσι και μετά θα ανοίξω το router 585 για να δω αν θα πέσει η ταχύτητα της Netone.

Σε λίγο πάλι κοντά σας

----------


## mich83

Off Topic


		Moυ αρέσει real time broadcasting σου  :Laughing:

----------


## A_gamer

> Είμαι 32 λεπτά συγχρονισμένος στα 10239.
> Θα κατέβω στον κατανεμιτή να συνδέσω πάλι την Vivodi και ως δια μαγείας θα πέσει η Netone  στα 8100.
> 
> Σε λίγο πάλι κοντά σας
> 
> Υ.Γ.
> Σύνδεσα στον κατανεμιτή το ζεύγος της Vivo και χωρίς να ανοίξω το Router της Vivo έχω κλειδώσει πάλι στα 10239.
> Θα το αφήσω κανά μισάωρο έτσι και μετά θα ανοίξω το router 585 για να δω αν θα πέσει η ταχύτητα της Netone.
> 
> Σε λίγο πάλι κοντά σας


Δεν πιστεύω να φταίει το crosstalk.Edit: [ Μεγάλη μπουκιά φάε... ]

----------


## kle500

42 λεπτά uptime και ακόμα κλειδωμένος στα 10239.
Θα κάνω restart και επανέρχομαι.

EDIT:
Και μετά το restart πάλι στα 10239 κλειδώνω

Ανοίγω το Router 585 της vivo και θα ποστάρω πάλι.

----------


## kle500

Μάλιστα κύριοι.
Με το που άνοιξα το Router της Vivo (speedtouch 585) το οποίο είναι 50cm σε απόσταση από το 780, η ταχύητα έπεσε δραματικά στο 780.
Δείτε και απολαύστε.

Δείτε και το SN Margin, σε σχέση με πριν.

Άρα, παρόλο που μέσα από την καλωδίωση που καταλήγει στην πρίζα μου, περνούν και οι 2 ADSL (Vivodi & NetOne) ενεργές, μόλις ενεργοποιώ την Vivodi, έχω αυτό το φαινόμενο.

Τι να φταίει?

----------


## A_gamer

> Μάλιστα κύριοι.
> Με το που άνοιξα το Router της Vivo (speedtouch 585) το οποίο είναι 50cm σε απόσταση από το 780, η ταχύητα έπεσε δραματικά στο 780.
> Δείτε και απολαύστε.
> 
> Δείτε και το SN Margin, σε σχέση με πριν.
> 
> Άρα, παρόλο που μέσα από την καλωδίωση που καταλήγει στην πρίζα μου, περνούν και οι 2 ADSL (Vivodi & NetOne) ενεργές, μόλις ενεργοποιώ την Vivodi, έχω αυτό το φαινόμενο.
> 
> Τι να φταίει?


Τότε φταίει τελικά το crosstalk.


*Spoiler:*




			In telecommunication or telephony, crosstalk is often distinguishable as pieces of speech or signaling tones leaking from other people's connections. If the connection is analog, twisted pair cabling can often be used to reduce the effects of crosstalk. Alternatively, the signals can be converted to digital form, which is much less susceptible to crosstalk.

----------


## kle500

> Τότε φταίει τελικά το crosstalk.


Μάλιστα, και τι κάνω λοιπόν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?
Άλλος χρήστης που να έχει παράλληλα 2 ADSL υπάρχει?

Φυσικά να καταλλήγουν στην ίδια πρίζα με 2πλό βίσμα.

Βέβαια, θα δοκιμάσω να συνδέσω την  ΝετΟνε σε διαφορετική πρίζα, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να αλάξει κάτι.

----------


## A_gamer

> Μάλιστα, και τι κάνω λοιπόν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?
> Άλλος χρήστης που να έχει παράλληλα 2 ADSL υπάρχει?
> 
> Φυσικά να καταλλήγουν στην ίδια πρίζα με 2πλό βίσμα.
> 
> Βέβαια, θα δοκιμάσω να συνδέσω την  ΝετΟνε σε διαφορετική πρίζα, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να αλάξει κάτι.


Άλλαξε το ένα καλώδιο (κατανεμητή-σπίτι) με STP (Shielded Twisted Pair). Δίκιο είχε ο kx5.

----------


## kle500

> Άλλαξε το ένα καλώδιο (κατανεμητή-σπίτι) με STP (Shielded Twisted Pair)


Αδύνατον δυστυχώς στην παρούσα φάση.
Απλά θα περιμένω μέχρι το τέλος του μηνός που τελειώνει και τη συνδομή της Vivo οπότε μετά θα είναι ενεργό μόνο το 1 ζεύγος.
Βέβαια αυτή δεν είναι λύση αλλά μελλοντικά σίγουρα θα το αλλάξω.

Από κατανεμιτή-σπίτι, φτάνει σε ένα σημείο και μετά γίνεται split σε όλα τα δωμάτια με διάφορα ματίσματα.

----------


## pajoee

@kle500
Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι τα 2 ζευγάρια καλωδίων που ανεβαίνουν από τον κατανεμητή στο διαμέρισμά σου κάπου σε κάποια στροφή μέσα στην πολυκατοικία ζορίζονται και ίσως να ακουμπάνε μεταξύ τους. Δεν εξηγείται να έχεις τόσο μεγάλες διαφορές στο SN. Είναι λες και έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα. Αν δεν θες να τραβήξεις εξωτερικό καλώδιο (που σίγουρα είναι η καλύτερη λύση) μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις συνδυασμούς καλωδίων από τον κατανεμητή να δεις μήπως κάποια παίξουν καλά. Αν δηλαδή (παράδειγμα λέω) το κόκκινο και το πράσινο είναι της netone και το μπλέ και άσπρο της vivodi, δοκίμασε να χρησιμοποιήσεις το κόκκινο και το άσπρο για netone και τα αλλα δύο για vivodi. Εννοείται ότι θα πρέπει να κάνεις και τις ανάλογες αλλαγές στην συνδεσμολογία που έχουν οι πρίζες σου. Ξέρω.. είναι παίδεμα αλλά δεν μου έρχεται κάτι άλλο στο μυαλό...

----------


## A_gamer

> Είναι λες και έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα.


Όχι βραχυκύκλωμα. Crosstalk είπαμε πως λέγεται. Εντελώς διαφορετικό φαινόμενο.

----------


## lewton

Kle500 χαίρομαι τουλάχιστον που φαίνεται λύση για σένα, έστω και αν θα πρέπει να κουραστείς λίγο για να την αποκτήσεις.
Καλή τύχη.  :One thumb up:

----------


## karavagos

Η Vivodi είναι ADSL ή ADSL2+?

----------


## kle500

Η Vivodi Adsl2+ είναι, αλλά η σύνδεση μου είναι 2mbit.
Από τον κατανεμιτή φεύγει ένα καλώδιο με 3 ζευγάρια καλώδια.
Γαλάζιο - Γαλάζιο/Ασπρο - Πράσινο - Πράσινο/Ασπρο - Πορτοκαλί - Πορτοκαλί/Ασπρο.

Στο σπίτι μου έρχονται και τα 3 ζεύγη σε ένα σημείο, από εκεί μόνο τα 2 ζεύγη πηγαίνουν στις πρίζες. μιας και το τρίτο είναι του συναγερμού.
Εδώ και πολύ καιρό σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω την εσωτερική καλωδίση με σκοπό να περάσω δύκτιο σε όλο το σπίτι με Utp, αλλά δυστυχώς σκαλώνω σε κάποια σημεία  στα οποία ούτε η ατσαλίνα δεν περνάει.

Φιλικά

----------


## A_gamer

> Η Vivodi είναι ADSL ή ADSL2+?


Αν μιλάς γενικά, ADSL2+ με ελάχιστες εξαιρέσεις (2-3 κέντρα).

----------


## kle500

Και με την σύνδεση της Vivodi, όταν έχω κλειστό το 780, το SN Margin είναι: 11,0/25,5
Όταν όμως ανοίξω το 780 το Sn Margin γίνεται 3,0/12

Παρεμβολές 100%
Τουλάχιστον βρήκα ότι δεν φταίει ο βρόχος μου.

Φιλικά.

----------


## lewton

Εγώ έκλεισα 3 μέρες χωρίς disconnect.  :Worthy:

----------


## kle500

> Εγώ έκλεισα 3 μέρες χωρίς disconnect.


Αγαπητέ φίλε lewton, έχεις uptime 3 days στα info? :One thumb up:

----------


## lewton

> Αγαπητέ φίλε lewton, έχεις uptime 3 days στα info?


Και 3 ώρες πλέον.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sebu

> Μάλιστα, και τι κάνω λοιπόν σε αυτήν την περίπτωση?
> Άλλος χρήστης που να έχει παράλληλα 2 ADSL υπάρχει?
> 
> Φυσικά να καταλλήγουν στην ίδια πρίζα με 2πλό βίσμα.
> 
> Βέβαια, θα δοκιμάσω να συνδέσω την  ΝετΟνε σε διαφορετική πρίζα, αλλά δεν πιστεύω να αλάξει κάτι.


Ναι εγω εχω ηδη ενεργη adsl ΟΤΕ εδω και 2 χρονια.Η ΝετΟνε μπηκε στο 2ο απο τα 4 ζευγη του Utp Cat 5 που ερχεται απο τον κατανεμητη μεχρι το διαμερισμα και συνεχιζει εντος του διαμερισματος.

Λες να φταιει και σε εμενα η παλια adsl??Εγω ομως δεν την δουλευω πλεον.Απο την 1η μερα της ΝετΟνε το 9105 μπηκε στο κουτι του και εκει εχει μεινει.

Γινεται απλα και μονο η υπαρξη adsl χωρις να χρησιμοποιειται να δημιουργει παρεμβολες???

Δλδ δεν θα την γλιτωσω τη μετρηση στον κατανεμητη???

P.S. Τωρα σερνομαστε, μαξ download 580 σε ευθεια γραμμη.Δεν ανεβαινει παραπανω.Λιγο κουλο δεν ειναι για 2 τα ξημερωματα Σαββατο βραδυ που ολοι ειναι εξω???Να θυμισω οτι κλειδωμενος στα 8mbit κατεβαζα με 860-880.

----------


## dimpard

> ...
> Λες να φταιει και σε εμενα η παλια adsl??Εγω ομως δεν την δουλευω πλεον.Απο την 1η μερα της ΝετΟνε το 9105 μπηκε στο κουτι του και εκει εχει μεινει.
> 
> Γινεται απλα και μονο η υπαρξη adsl χωρις να χρησιμοποιειται να δημιουργει παρεμβολες???


Δοκίμασες να "ξηλώσεις" προσωρινά την γραμμή με τη παλιά ADSL, από τον κατανεμητή??
Σε μένα αμέσως έδειξε το πρόβλημα.
Όταν είχα το πρόβλημα με τα χάλια στατιστικά *δεν χρησιμοποιούσα* την παλιά ADSL. Χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο το τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## dimpard

> Έχει κανένας άλλος 2 συνδέσεις ADSL στο σπίτι του?
> Μήπως γι' αυτό έχουμε χαμηλά κλειδώματα?


Έχω και εγώ και μου δημιούργησε πρόβλημα η συνύπαρξη τους.
Μόλις διόρθωσα το πρόβλημα - που υπήρχε στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση - όλα έγιναν άριστα.
Δες το σχετικό post: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1337

----------


## yuk

Kαι έγω έχω παλιά ADSL, αλλά πως θα βρω τα καλώδιά μου στον κατανεμητή;  :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

Δυστυχώς αν δε σου έχουν βάλει χαρτάκι, χρειάζεται ενα μηχανηματάκι. Εκτός κι αν αρχίσεις τους πειραματισμούς και σε κράξει όλη η πολυκατοικία  :Laughing:

----------


## yuk

Την τελευταία φορά που περίμενα τη Net One, χαρτάκι είχε μόνο η καινούρια γραμμή, καμία άλλη. Εδώ σκέφτομαι πως θα οργανώσω την black op με τους πεζοναύτες για να φτάσω στον κατανεμητή, που να αρχίσω να δοκιμάζω και καλώδια...  :Laughing:

----------


## NeK

Πολέ ενδιαφέρον αυτή σου η ανακάλυψη φίλε kle500, μπράβο στον πειραματισμό μόνο έτσι βγάζουμε ασφαλή συμπεράσματα και καμιά φορά λύνει και προβλήματα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## decadence

Συγγνώμη αν αυτο που θα ρωτήσω έχει ήδη απαντηθεί αλλά δεν το βρήκα κάπου.

Ξέρετε τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω στο modem Thomson που δίνει η Netone για να παίζει με high id το emule?

Έχω ζητήσει και λάβει static ip. Πήγα στο games kai application sto configuration του modem και έβαλα port triggering τις πόρτες που έχω ορίσει στο emule αλλά κάνοντας test από emule μου βγάζει ότι test TCP failed. Το upnp χρειάζεται να είναι τσεκαρισμένο?
Πρέπει να ρυθμίσω τη διεύθυνση IP που δίνει το router στο pc για να παίξει?

Σας ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη για την ασχετοσυνη μου!!!!

----------


## dimpard

> *Είμαι στο club!!!!!*


Καλορίζικος και από εμένα καθυστερημένα. 

Έλειψα 4 μέρες.
Πριν φύγω έκλεισα το modem και Πέμπτη και Σάββατο με πήραν τηλ από Net One,  :Smile:  για να με ρωτήσουν τι συμβαίνει και δεν επικοινωνεί το modem. Τους εξήγησα και απόψε μου ξανατηλεφώνησαν για να βεβαιωθούν ότι όλα είναι OK. Είχα βλάβη πριν φύγω στο 2ο νούμερο της Net One, που όμως διόρθωσαν και τώρα όλα είναι ΑΡΙΣΤΑ.  :One thumb up: 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 24,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 21,0 
Κατέβασα από nvidia με 967

----------


## mich83

> Συγγνώμη αν αυτο που θα ρωτήσω έχει ήδη απαντηθεί αλλά δεν το βρήκα κάπου.
> 
> Ξέρετε τι ρυθμίσεις πρέπει να κάνω στο modem Thomson που δίνει η Netone για να παίζει με high id το emule?
> 
> Έχω ζητήσει και λάβει static ip. Πήγα στο games kai application sto configuration του modem και έβαλα port triggering τις πόρτες που έχω ορίσει στο emule αλλά κάνοντας test από emule μου βγάζει ότι test TCP failed. Το upnp χρειάζεται να είναι τσεκαρισμένο?
> Πρέπει να ρυθμίσω τη διεύθυνση IP που δίνει το router στο pc για να παίξει?
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ και συγγνώμη για την ασχετοσυνη μου!!!!


Αν θες έχει έτοιμο rule για το emule με τις πόρτες 3662 και 3672 tcp και udp αντίστοιχα. Απο κει και πέρα αν θέλει να κάνεις custom rule δε θα χρησιμοποιείς το trigger αλλά τα άλλα πεδία. Αν πάλι δε θες κάποιο range αλλά συγκεκριμένο πορτ, τότε θα βάλεις παντού το πορτ αυτό εκτός από το πεδίο trigger.

----------


## Sebu

> Δοκίμασες να "ξηλώσεις" προσωρινά την γραμμή με τη παλιά ADSL, από τον κατανεμητή??
> Σε μένα αμέσως έδειξε το πρόβλημα.
> Όταν είχα το πρόβλημα με τα χάλια στατιστικά *δεν χρησιμοποιούσα* την παλιά ADSL. Χρησιμοποιούσα μόνο το τηλέφωνο του ΟΤΕ


1ον δεν ξερω ποια γραμμη ΟΤΕ ειναι η δικη μας στον κατανεμητη.

2ον και να ηξερα αν οντως βρω προβλημα στην συνυπαρξη δεν μπορω να "ξηλωσω" τον ΟΤΕ γιατι θα με "ξηλωσουν" οι δικοι μου  :Razz: 

Το θεμα ειναι οτι ειναι πολυκατοικια, οχι μονοκατοικια αρα δεν μπορω να τραβηξω χυμα καλωδιο απο τον κατανεμητη απευθειας στο δωματιο. Ασε που τις 2 πρωτες μερες ειχε 23 και 22 ωρες αντιστοιχα uptime αρα τοτε δεν εκανε παρεμβολες η γραμμη του ΟΤΕ??Μετα ξεκινησαν???Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι το προβλημα ειναι στο βροχο.

----------


## kx5

> Και με την σύνδεση της Vivodi, όταν έχω κλειστό το 780, το SN Margin είναι: 11,0/25,5
> Όταν όμως ανοίξω το 780 το Sn Margin γίνεται 3,0/12
> 
> Παρεμβολές 100%
> Τουλάχιστον βρήκα ότι δεν φταίει ο βρόχος μου.
> 
> Φιλικά.


Εμένα αυτή η ιστορία μου φαίνεται περίεργη. Είναι δυνατόν να επηρεάζονται αρνητικά δύο γραμμές adsl επειδή "ταξιδεύουν" παράλληλα σε δύο ζεύγη καλωδίων? 
Τόσα ζεύγη καλωδίων που ξεκινάνε από κάθε κατανεμητή και ταξιδεύουν μέσα στο ίδιο καλώδιο μέχρι τα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ, εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα? 

Μήπως είναι βραχυκύκλωμα? Ή μήπως σε κάποιο σημείο τα δύο ζεύγη κάνουν κουλούρα μεταξύ τους και αλληλεπιδρούν λόγο επαγωγής (λίγο extreme  :Smile:  )?

----------


## amateur361

> Μήπως είναι βραχυκύκλωμα? Ή μήπως σε κάποιο σημείο τα δύο ζεύγη κάνουν κουλούρα μεταξύ τους και αλληλεπιδρούν λόγο επαγωγής (λίγο extreme  )?


η γνώμη μου είναι, :Wink:  ότι δεν είναι καθόλου.. extreme

----------


## KeRMiT75

> Εμένα αυτή η ιστορία μου φαίνεται περίεργη. Είναι δυνατόν να επηρεάζονται αρνητικά δύο γραμμές adsl επειδή "ταξιδεύουν" παράλληλα σε δύο ζεύγη καλωδίων? 
> Τόσα ζεύγη καλωδίων που ξεκινάνε από κάθε κατανεμητή και ταξιδεύουν μέσα στο ίδιο καλώδιο μέχρι τα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ, εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα? 
> 
> Μήπως είναι βραχυκύκλωμα? Ή μήπως σε κάποιο σημείο τα δύο ζεύγη κάνουν κουλούρα μεταξύ τους και αλληλεπιδρούν λόγο επαγωγής (λίγο extreme  )?


Προφανώς και δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (αν και οι ενδείξεις είναι πολύ ισχυρές), αλλά - βάσει αυτών που διαβάζω σε ξενόγλωσσο περιοδικό - δυο γραμμές xDSL που "ταξιδεύουν" παράλληλα σαφώς αλληλοεπηρεάζονται. Σε τι ποσοστό και τι βαθμό συμβαίνει αυτό δεν ξέρω, αλλά ξέρω πως όσο αυξάνεται ο αριθμός των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, τόσο θα επιδεινώνεται η ποιότητα κάποιων γραμμών μας που τυχαίνει να γειτνιάζουν με άλλες ενεργές xDSL γραμμές.

----------


## NeK

> Προφανώς και δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (αν και οι ενδείξεις είναι πολύ ισχυρές), αλλά - βάσει αυτών που διαβάζω σε ξενόγλωσσο περιοδικό - δυο γραμμές xDSL που "ταξιδεύουν" παράλληλα σαφώς αλληλοεπηρεάζονται. Σε τι ποσοστό και τι βαθμό συμβαίνει αυτό δεν ξέρω, αλλά ξέρω πως όσο αυξάνεται ο αριθμός των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, τόσο θα επιδεινώνεται η ποιότητα κάποιων γραμμών μας που τυχαίνει να γειτνιάζουν με άλλες ενεργές xDSL γραμμές.


Η παρατήρησή μου είναι ότι αφού τελευταία ανεβαίνουν οι συχνότητες (>10mbit) είναι λογικό να παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα γιατί είναι πολύ πιο ευαίσθητες οι γραμμές στις αλληλοπαρεμβολές από ότι πριν με τις αρκετά χαμηλότερες (< 2mbit).

----------


## Sebu

> Η παρατήρησή μου είναι ότι αφού τελευταία ανεβαίνουν οι συχνότητες (>10mbit) είναι λογικό να παρουσιάζονται προβλήματα γιατί είναι πολύ πιο ευαίσθητες οι γραμμές στις αλληλοπαρεμβολές από ότι πριν με τις αρκετά χαμηλότερες (< 2mbit).


Απλα μου φαινεται λιγο παραξενο.Δλδ στο εξωτερικο που εχουν τοσα χρονια τετοιες ταχυτητες είναι το ιδιο χημεια τα καλωδια των παροχων (αλα ΟΤΕ) και οι χρηστες εχουν συνεχεια αποσυγχρονισμους και υψηλο θορυβο και εξασθενιση της γραμμης. 

Θα βγαλω ασφαλη συμπερασματα οταν διακοψω την παλια adsl προσβαση του ΟΤΕ και μεινω μονο με την ΝετΟνε.

----------


## No-Name

Sebu το σκέφτηκες καλά να πράξεις έτσι?

----------


## BoGe

> Θα βγαλω ασφαλη συμπερασματα οταν διακοψω την παλια adsl προσβαση του ΟΤΕ και μεινω μονο με την ΝετΟνε.


Να το ξανασκεφτείς, γιατί ξέρω περιπτώσεις στον ίδιο χώρο με 2 DSL και δεν υάρχει πρόβλημα.




> Προφανώς και δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση (αν και οι ενδείξεις είναι πολύ ισχυρές), αλλά - βάσει αυτών που διαβάζω σε ξενόγλωσσο περιοδικό - δυο γραμμές xDSL που "ταξιδεύουν" παράλληλα σαφώς αλληλοεπηρεάζονται. Σε τι ποσοστό και τι βαθμό συμβαίνει αυτό δεν ξέρω, αλλά ξέρω πως όσο αυξάνεται ο αριθμός των ευρυζωνικών συνδέσεων, τόσο θα επιδεινώνεται η ποιότητα κάποιων γραμμών μας που τυχαίνει να γειτνιάζουν με άλλες ενεργές xDSL γραμμές.


Συγά συγά που θα πολλαπλασιαστούν οι συνδέσεις DSL, στο κεντρικό καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ έως τον κατανεμητή θα υπάρχουν μέσα πολλές συνδέσεις DSL, με βάση το πάνω άρθρο θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί σοβαρό πρόβλημα, αν ισχύουν αυτά που λέει το άρθρο πάντα.

----------


## harris

> Συγά συγά που θα πολλαπλασιαστούν οι συνδέσεις DSL, στο κεντρικό καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ έως τον κατανεμητή θα υπάρχουν μέσα πολλές συνδέσεις DSL, με βάση το πάνω άρθρο θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί σοβαρό πρόβλημα.


Κοίτα και την περίπτωση του kle500  :Thinking:

----------


## BoGe

> Κοίτα και την περίπτωση του kle500


Ναι, δεν αμφιβάλλω, αλλά μήπως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπάρχει "πρόβλημα" στην καλωδίωση του συγκεκριμένου ή δεν είναι σωστή η εγκατάσταση, και λόγω του προβλήματος υπάρχει μια γενικότερη ευαισθησία;

----------


## Sebu

> Sebu το σκέφτηκες καλά να πράξεις έτσι?


Μα δεν γινεται να πληρωνω 2 adsl γραμμες???Τον ΟΤΕ θα τον κρατησω σαν τηλεφωνια μονο για τους δικους μου.

Αλλα στη μια adsl του ΟΤΕ δινω το παγιο της adsl+τη συνδεση της 4νετ=περιπου 40 ευρω το μηνα.
Τωρα θα δινω αλλα 37,90 στη ΝετΟνε.Δεν γινεται να πληρωνω 40+37,90=78 ευρω για μια κατα συνθηκη 10αρα και μια 768 η οποια απο τις 27/6 που ενεργοποιηθηκε η ΝετΟνε, καθεται.Το 9105 ξεκουραζεται για πρωτη φορα υστερα απο 2 σερι χρονια στο κουτι του.

Εκτος και αν μεχρι τις 26/7 που κλεινει ο μηνας μου τη βαρεσει και ακυρωσω τη ΝετΟνε, οποτε θα ξεμεινω με την 768 μεχρι νεωτερας.Παντως στα 8mbit που ειναι 5 μερες τωρα ειναι σταθερη.

Εγω δοκιμασα στο δωματιο μου και τα 2 δικλωνα (ΟΤΕ-ΝετΟνε) πανω στην πριζα(Legrand) και μονο του της ΝετΟνε πανω στην πριζα και του ΟΤΕ με κλεμα να στελνει στο τελευταιο δωματιο.

Δεν εχει διαφορα στο θορυβο της γραμμης.Και υποθετω οτι απο τη στιγμη που η adsl του ΟΤΕ υπαρχει αλλα δεν ειναι "ενεργοποιημενη",δεν εχει συγχρονισει δλδ, δεν στελνει σημα, αρα δεν μπορει να κανει παρεμβολες καθως δεν περνανε δεδομενα απο και προς τη γραμμη.Χρησιμοποιειται μονο το ευρος μεχρι τα 4khz της τηλεφωνιας.Το αλλο καθεται.Μου φαινεται λοιπον παραξενο πως μπορει να επηρεαζει την ΝετΟνε.

Ακομα και οταν με συνεδεσαν στις 27/6 ειχα παραλληλα τη στιγμη της συνδεσης και για καμια ωρα τα 2 ρουτερς και τις 2 γραμμες να δουλευουν.Τα στατιστικα του 780 ηταν τα ιδια με τις επομενες ημερες.Δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα στο SNR (τεραστια αποκλιση οπως του kle500).

Παντως οταν γυρισω σπιτι απο τη δουλεια θα βαλω πανω στη γραμμη το 9105 να συχρονισει και θα παρακολουθησω τα στατιστικα του 780 για καποιες ωρες.

Θα ποσταρω αποτελεσματα μετα ή αυριο (μαλλον).

----------


## pajoee

Λοιπόν... κατ'αρχήν καλή εβδομάδα....
Και από ότι φαίνεται ξεκίνησε ΠΑΡΑ πολύ καλά για μένα.
Θα θυμάστε σίγουρα ότι από όλους του συνδρομητές της NetOnet είχα τα χειρότερα στατιστικά... (μόλις 300kbps upload και 4000kbps download).
Μπήκα πριν από λίγο remotely στο pc στο σπίτι και τι να δω:
DSL Connection  
Link Information

Uptime: 0 days, 0:01:10 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 153,00 / 98,00 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,5 / 13,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 27,0 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 20 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 56.058 / 0 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 57.828 / 0 

φτου φτου να μην το ματιάσω.... 
Όπως βλέπετε τα στατιστικά μου πετάνε..... Τι φταίει όμως και έφτιαξαν τα πράγματα???
Όπως θα θυμάστε ήρθε ο τεχνικός της NetOne την Παρασκευή το μεσημέρι και αφού μέτρησε τα χάλια της γραμμής είπε ότι θα έδινε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ για εξυγείανση της γραμμής.
Μου φαίνεται τελείως αδιανόητο να έφτιαξε ο ΟΤΕ την βλάβη σε μισή εργάσιμη ημέρα. (ούτε μέσο να είχα....)
Θεωρώ πιο πιθανό ένα από τα δύο επόμενα σενάρια:
1) Ο ξάδερφος που μένει στο από πάνω διαμέρισμα έκοψε και αυτός τον ΟΤΕ για να βάλει NETONE. Από χτες το απόγευμα λοιπόν βγάλαμε το netmod από την ISDN γραμμή. Ο ξάδερφος έχει και μια PSTN γραμμή οπότε δεν έχει πρόβλημα να μείνει χωρίς τηλέφωνο... Θεωρώ λοιπόν πολύ πιθανό να επιρρέαζε η γραμμή του την δικιά μου... Μόλις την αποσυνδέσαμε η δικιά μου πήρε τα πάνω της....
2) Πήγε σήμερα η γυναίκα μου και έκλεισε το κεφάλαιο ΟΤΕ παραδίδοντας το Netmod στο τοπικό DSLAM.... Λέτε να έγιναν τίποτα βουντού και να "κεμπλόκαρε" η γραμμή της Netone?

Όπως και να έχει η γραμμή κλειδώνει κανονικά. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει κάποιο speedtest ακόμα αλλά σας υπόσχομαι αναλυτικές πληροφορίες μόλις επιστρέχω σπίτι....
YEEEEEESSSSSSS. Επιτέλους έφυγα και από το club των προβληματικών.

Φιλικά,
Γιάννης

----------


## kle500

> Ναι, δεν αμφιβάλλω, αλλά μήπως στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση υπάρχει "πρόβλημα" στην καλωδίωση του συγκεκριμένου ή δεν είναι σωστή η εγκατάσταση, και λόγω του προβλήματος υπάρχει μια γενικότερη ευαισθησία;


Πολύ πιθανόν να είναι πρόβλημα εγκατάστασης από τον κατανεμιτή έως τις (αχταρμάδικες) ενώσεις των καλωδίων μέσα στα κουτιά.

Κανονικά θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω να ανεβάσω με το Utp και τις 2 γραμμές ADSL και να τις συνδέσω σε μια διπλή πριζα και εκεί να δώσω σήμα στα 2 router.
Έτσι τουλάχιστον θα δω αν είναι θέμα των καλωδίων που τερματίζουν στις πριζες μου.

Φιλικά.

----------


## kx5

> Κανονικά θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω να ανεβάσω με το Utp και τις 2 γραμμές ADSL και να τις συνδέσω σε μια διπλή πριζα και εκεί να δώσω σήμα στα 2 router.
> Έτσι τουλάχιστον θα δω αν είναι θέμα των καλωδίων που τερματίζουν στις πριζες μου.


Αυτό θα είχε ενδιαφέρον.
Επίσης αν είχες πολύμετρο να μετρήσεις τα καλώδια μέσα στην πολυκατοικία.

----------


## nxenos

Ρε παιδια,διαβαζω αυτα ολα περι δευτερης γραμμης dsl και μου δημιουργηθηκε η εξης απορια,
Και γω παλια οταν ειχα την isdn,ειχα 2 γραμμες στο σπιτι(και εχω 2 γραμμες στο σπιτι.)Στην μια επαιζε το isdn με το netmod και στην αλλη υπηρχε το σταθερο τηλεφωνικο νουμερο που εχουμε ακομα λογω των γονιων.Δηλ.τοτε,αντι να μετατρεψω την ιδη υπαρχων pstn σε isdn,απλα εκανα νεα τηλ αιτηση-συνδεση για isdn γραμμη.Τωρα λετε με καποιο τροπο και με τον νεο βροχο να παρουσιαζονται τα προβληματα απο τις 2 γραμμες μου?Ο νεος βροχος πανω σε ποια γραμμη μου πεφτει?Δεν ξερω αν καταλαβαινετε το ερωτημα μου,δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω πιο απλα!Ελεγα μηπως το ενα καλωδιο επηρεαζεται η βραχυκυκλωνει με το αλλο...
Αφηστε δε που για να μου βαλει ο ηλεκτρολογος ftp cat 5 θελει 200 ευρα!!!Αν ειναι απο κατω απο τον κατανεμητη,αν ειναι μονο μεσα στο σπιτι θελει τα μισα!Σιγα....!

----------


## No-Name

όταν είχα 2*2048 adsl γραμμές πέρισυ δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα πάντως :Whistle:

----------


## rdaniel

> όταν είχα 2*2048 adsl γραμμές πέρισυ δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα πάντως


εδώ όμως οι ταχύτητες είναι πολύ υψηλότερες, οπότε ίσως πάιζει ρόλο...  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Δηλαδη όσοι ιδιωτες/εταιρείες έχουν 4-5 adsl αντί μισθωμένες έπρεπε να είχανε βαρέσει διάλυση οι συνδέσεις τους?

----------


## rdaniel

> Δηλαδη όσοι ιδιωτες/εταιρείες έχουν 4-5 adsl αντί μισθωμένες έπρεπε να είχανε βαρέσει διάλυση οι συνδέσεις τους?


Προφανώς όχι. Αυτό δεν αναιρεί το γεγονός ότι το πρόβλημα του επιρρεασμού της μίας γραμμής από την άλλη διαπιστώθηκε από κάποιους και επιβεβαιώθηκε. Άρα ΚΑΤΙ* *μπορεί** να επιρρεάζει και δεν βλάπτει να το ελέγξουμε.

----------


## nxenos

Πφφφφ!Δεν ξερω!Δεν θα βγαλω ακρη ποτε μου φαινεται!Βαρεθηκα να κανω τον ερευνητη!Καθε 1 ωρα ειμαι πανω απο το ρουτερ και κοιταω τα στατιστικα,ποτε θα κλειδωσει στα 10,ποτε θα ξαναπαει στα 7,ποτε στα 5....Σε λιγο θα εχουν φτιαχτει ολονων τα προβληματα και θα ειμαι ο μοναδικος στο club των προβληματικων μου φαινεται!


Off Topic


		τελικα ειχαμε δεν ειχαμε φτασαμε στις 100 σελιδες και..

----------


## No-Name

Ελεγχξε το όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα....αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό.

Πιάστε και τα πιο ρεαλιστικά ενδεχόμενα και όχι τόσο τα υποθετικά για τα προβλήματα σας.

----------


## Sebu

> Αυτό θα είχε ενδιαφέρον.
> Επίσης αν είχες πολύμετρο να μετρήσεις τα καλώδια μέσα στην πολυκατοικία.


Τι θα πρεπει να δειξουν οι μετρησεις ως φυσιολογικο και τι θα ηταν αφυσικο???

----------


## Sebu

> Πφφφφ!Δεν ξερω!Δεν θα βγαλω ακρη ποτε μου φαινεται!Βαρεθηκα να κανω τον ερευνητη!Καθε 1 ωρα ειμαι πανω απο το ρουτερ και κοιταω τα στατιστικα,ποτε θα κλειδωσει στα 10,ποτε θα ξαναπαει στα 7,ποτε στα 5....Σε λιγο θα εχουν φτιαχτει ολονων τα προβληματα και θα ειμαι ο μοναδικος στο club των προβληματικων μου φαινεται!
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		τελικα ειχαμε δεν ειχαμε φτασαμε στις 100 σελιδες και..


Εσυ και εγω θα μεινουμε συντροφε.Χερι χερι στον αγωνα κατα των "σαπιων" βροχων  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## nxenos

Ρε παιδια!Μην τρελαθουμε!Δεν ειναι δικια μας δουλεια αυτη στο κατω κατω!Γυρναμε σαν τους μ@#κες πανω κατω,μεσα εξω με καλωδια,πολυμετρα,πενσες,γαντια μαντια,σουξουμουξου και ο,τι αλλο!Να κοψουν το λαιμο τους!Δεν ξερω ποιος φταιει,αν φταιει ΟΤΕ,ΝΕΤ1...Εγω θελω μια σωστη γραμμη!Πως θα γινει δλδ??!!

----------


## No-Name

Ναι δεν έχεις και άδικο nxenos δεν είμαστε όλοι διατεθημένοι να ψάχνομαστε εμείς για χάρη των παρόχων.....είπαμε και η βλακεία έχει ένα μέτρο.Καταγγελία έχει κάνει κάποιος?

Μάλλον κανείς γιαυτό και όλα είναι τόσο cool από πλευράς τους

----------


## rdaniel

@nxenos: Δεν έχεις άδικο  :Embarassed:  ... αλλά τουλάχιστον δες το σαν κάτι που μαθαίνουμε χωρίς να το θέλουμε ...  :Thinking:

----------


## rdaniel

> Ελεγχξε το όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα....αλλά όχι μόνο αυτό.
> 
> Πιάστε και τα πιο ρεαλιστικά ενδεχόμενα και όχι τόσο τα υποθετικά για τα προβλήματα σας.


Συμφωνώ. Ελέγχουμε τα πάντα, ξεκινώντας από αυτά που μπορούμε και από τα πιο πιθανά.

----------


## A_gamer

> Δηλαδη όσοι ιδιωτες/εταιρείες έχουν 4-5 adsl αντί μισθωμένες έπρεπε να είχανε βαρέσει διάλυση οι συνδέσεις τους?


Μα εδώ μιλάμε για τζαμπατζήδικες εσωτερικές καλωδιώσεις πολυκατοικιών, όχι για καταστάσεις καλής καλωδίωσης, χωρίς σημεία επαφής των καλωδίων.

----------


## No-Name

Gamer μόνο όσοι έχουν νετ1 εχουν χάλια καλωδιώσεις δηλαδή?

----------


## nxenos

> @nxenos: Δεν έχεις άδικο  ... αλλά τουλάχιστον δες το σαν κάτι που μαθαίνουμε χωρίς να το θέλουμε ...


Σιγουρα εχουμε και εχω μαθει πραγματα.Το θεμα ομως ειναι να μην τα μαθαινουμε απο τα προβληματα που προκυπτουν!Να τα μαθαινουμε γιατι ετσι μας αρεσει,να τα σκαλιζουμε,απο μερακι και φιλομαθεια!Τσσσ τσσ!Ας ειμαστε ολοι η τουλαχιστον αυτοι που εχουμε προβλημα,ευχαριστημενοι και μετα ο καθενας μονος του ας πειραματιζοτανε με την γραμμη του,το ρουτερ του ας εβαζε και ολοκληρο rack!Αλλα ρε παλληκαρια,καντε μια σωστη δουλεια το κερατο μου!

----------


## Sebu

> Μα εδώ μιλάμε για τζαμπατζήδικες εσωτερικές καλωδιώσεις πολυκατοικιών, όχι για καταστάσεις καλής καλωδίωσης, χωρίς σημεία επαφής των καλωδίων.


Η δικια μου δλδ σε 2χρονη πολυκατοικια που ειναι Utp Cat 5 για ολη την τηλεφωνια,για ολα τα διαμερισματα.Με πριζες Legrand που η συνδεση γινεται σε μικρης διατομης ανοιγμα-τυπου κλεμας για να μην παιζει να φυγει καλωδιο ή να ειναι στον αερα.

Δλδ τι να κανουμε???Να αποεφευρουμε το Utp καλωδιο που  τα 4 ζευγη ειναι συνεστραμενα το ενα διπλα στο αλλο μεσα στον ιδιο αγωγο-καλωδιο???Δλδ τοσοι και τοσοι που το χρησιμοποιουν ή οι δικτυαδες δεν εχουν προβλημα και εχει το σπιτι πχ το δικο μου???

Ή ευθυνεται η εσωτερικη καλωδιωση που στα 720 μετρα απο το dslam εμενα μου παραδιδουν γραμμη που πιανει μεγιστο τα 858 στο up και στο down μετρανε οι τεχνικοι τους οτι εχει δυνατοτητα για 18mbit αλλα ουτε τα 10 δεν βλεπω λογω θορυβου???Ακομα και αν δεχτω οτι τα καλωδια κανουν διπλασια διαδρομη να ερθουν σπιτι αντε 1,5 χλμ, εμενα το attenuation ειναι στο 25!!!Δλδ τι δειχνει εξασθενιση που αντιστοιχει χονδρικα σε 2 χλμ αποστασης???Και ειμαι στα 720 μετρα μετρημενα με το αυτοκινητο???Και δεν αποτελει ενδειξη ή καμπανακι για να πιεσουν τον ΟΤΕ για αλλαγη βροχου???

Πρεπει δλδ να μπουκαρω με κανενα ουζι μεσα στο κεντρο να τα κανω ολα λαμπογυαλο ή να παρω πτυχιο δικτυων με αυτα που θα εχω μαθει σε λιγο απο δω μεσα για να φτιαξω μονος μου τη γραμμη???Γιατι αυτοι που ειναι η δουλεια τους ειτε κωφευουν ειτε προτιμουν την ευκολη λυση του υποβιβασμου!!!Εγω διαλεξα να σπουδασω οικονομικα οχι ηλεκτρολογια,ηλεκτρονικα,δικτυα.Και σε λιγο με αυτα που εχω δει και εχω κανει θα περναω ρεγκλετες και κατανεμητες σε πολυκατοικιες να βγαζω χαρτζηλικι για πλακα!!!!

Ελεος!!!!!Πρεπει δλδ να γινουμε κακοι και να προβουμε σε καταγγελιες για να γινει το αυτονοητο??Να κανουν τη δουλεια τους???

----------


## lewton

> Gamer μόνο όσοι έχουν νετ1 εχουν χάλια καλωδιώσεις δηλαδή?


Αν αυτό έχεις καταλάβει μάλλον περνάς πολλές ώρες στο forum της Net One.  :ROFL: 
Ούτε πελάτης να ήσουν.  :Laughing:

----------


## No-Name

lewton περνάω πολλές ώρες μιας και με ενδιαφέρει να έχω σφαιρική άποψη της ευζω(ο)νικότητας

----------


## lewton

> lewton περνάω πολλές ώρες μιας και με ενδιαφέρει να έχω σφαιρική άποψη της ευζω(ο)νικότητας


Κρίμα που σε έχασαν από το forum της Forthnet όμως, γιατί με τα (πάντα εποικοδομητικά) σχόλιά σου θα είχες λύσει πολλά προβλήματα.  :Wink:

----------


## No-Name

Προσπαθώ παντού να συνεισφέρω.

----------


## lewton

> Προσπαθώ παντού να συνεισφέρω.


Αυτό ήξερα για σένα, αλλά τελευταία μόνο μεταξύ Net One και HOL σε βρίσκω.
Οι άλλοι στο πηγάδι κατούρησαν; 
Άντε λίγο και από Forthnet, από Vivodi, από Tellas. Όλοι σε ζητούν!

----------


## No-Name

Παντού θα πάω μην αγχώνεσαι ο ακατανόμαστος δεν χάνεται :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Gamer μόνο όσοι έχουν νετ1 εχουν χάλια καλωδιώσεις δηλαδή?


Μιλάω για παρεμβολές μεταξύ 2 γραμμών του ίδιου σπιτιού και αφού οι ανενεργοί βρόχοι χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κόρον από τους πελάτες της Net One, λογικό είναι να είναι συχνότερα με αυτήν αυτά τα προβλήματα.

----------


## lewton

> Μιλάω για παρεμβολές μεταξύ 2 γραμμών του ίδιου σπιτιού και αφού οι ανενεργοί βρόχοι χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κόρον από τους πελάτες της Net One, λογικό είναι να είναι συχνότερα με αυτήν αυτά τα προβλήματα.


Άλλοι δεν τολμάνε καν να δώσουν ανενεργό βρόχο για να μην προσλάβουν τεχνικούς...  :Whistle:

----------


## Sebu

Φαντασου.Διαλεξαμε ανενεργο για να ενεργοποιηθουμε πιο γρηγορα και να αποφυγουμε προβληματα.

Και τελικα εχουμε τα μεγαλυτερα.Κατι ξερει η 4νετ που δινει μονο ενεργο βροχο.

----------


## kx5

> Τι θα πρεπει να δειξουν οι μετρησεις ως φυσιολογικο και τι θα ηταν αφυσικο???


Αν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ των δύο ζευγών.

----------


## Sebu

> Αν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ των δύο ζευγών.


Αυτο ρωταω  :Wink:  ???

Πως θα το καταλαβεις με το πολυμετρο???

Τι ενδειξη θα πρεπει πχ να δειξει μια γραμμη απο την οποια περναει τηλεφωνικο ρευμα σε νορμαλ κατασταση και τι οταν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα???

----------


## pstr

> Φαντασου.Διαλεξαμε ανενεργο για να ενεργοποιηθουμε πιο γρηγορα και να αποφυγουμε προβληματα.
> 
> Και τελικα εχουμε τα μεγαλυτερα.Κατι ξερει η 4νετ που δινει μονο ενεργο βροχο.


Είναι θέμα τύχης... Και εγώ ανενεργό πήρα αλλά μου βγήκε καλύτερη γραμμή από αυτή που είχα.

----------


## lewton

> Είναι θέμα τύχης... Και εγώ ανενεργό πήρα αλλά μου βγήκε καλύτερη γραμμή από αυτή που είχα.


Κι εγώ!  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 
Δεν το συζητάω ότι όποιος έχει κακό βρόχο πρέπει να δοκιμάσει την τύχη του με ανενεργό.
Καλό είναι να υπάρχει η επιλογή.

----------


## kx5

> Αυτο ρωταω  ???
> 
> Πως θα το καταλαβεις με το πολυμετρο???
> 
> Τι ενδειξη θα πρεπει πχ να δειξει μια γραμμη απο την οποια περναει τηλεφωνικο ρευμα σε νορμαλ κατασταση και τι οταν υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα???


Θα μετρήσεις την ωμική αντίσταση μεταξύ των αγωγών. Αν κάνεις συνδυασμό μεταξύ των αγωγών και δείξει κάποια τιμή σημαίνει ότι είναι βραχυκυκλωμένοι.

Αντίστοιχα μπορείς να διαπιστώσεις αν καταλήγουν στον κατανεμητή χωρίς προβλήματα (πχ να έχει κοπεί) ενώνοντας ζευγάρια αγωγών στο ένα άκρο και μετρώντας στο άλλο άκρο.




> Αρχικά θα αποσυνδέσεις τα καλώδια στον κατανεμητή και στο σπίτι, έτσι ώστε το κάθε καλώδιο ξεχωριστά να βρίσκεται στον αέρα. Δεν πρέπει να είναι συνδεδεμένα πουθενά!
> 
> Στη συνέχεια έλεγξε με το πολύμετρό σου, στη ένδειξη βολτομέτρου (στη μικρότερη κλίματα mV) τα καλώδια όχι μόνο ανα ζευγάρι, αλλά με όλους τους συνδυασμούς.
> Ο έλεγχος με το βολτόμετρο θα γίνει 1ον για να βεβαιωθείς ότι δεν έχουν παραμείνει συνδεδεμένα τα καλώδια σε κάποιο δίκτυο, 2ον ότι δεν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα με κάποιο άλλο καλώδιο που μπορεί να βρίσκεται σε ενεργό δίκτυο (ΔΕΗ, ΟΤΕ κτλ).
> Μετά τους συνδυασμούς θα πρέπει να κάνεις ένα τελικό έλεγχο με αναφορά τη γη. Δηλαδή το ένα probe του πολυμέτρου θα το συνδέσεις στη γείωση και με το άλλο θα μετρήσεις κάθε καλώδιο ξεχωριστά. Η ένδειξη πρέπει να είναι μηδενική.
> Βέβαια σε περίπτωση που κάποιο καλώδιο βραχυκυκλώνει με τη γείωση δεν θα δεις τίποτα με το πολύμετρο. Για να είναι ολοκληρωμένος ο έλεγχος θα πρέπει επιπλέον να δοκιμάσεις πχ το ένα probe με τη φάση και το άλλο με τα καλώδια ξεχωριστά. Εκεί κατά τις μετρήσεις χρειάζεται προσοχή να μη σε χτυπήσει το ρεύμα.
> 
> Αφού βεβαιωθείς ότι δεν υπάρχει τάση στα καλώδια μπορείς να προχωρήσεις στον έλεγχο βραχυκυκλώματος.
> Με το πολύμετρο ρυθμισμένο στην ένδειξη ωμομέτρου (στη μικρότερη κλίμακα Ωμ) μετράς τα καλώδια ανά ζευγάρια (όλοι οι δυνατοί συνδυασμοί μεταξύ τους όπως παραπάνω).
> ...

----------


## nxenos

Φιλε μου καλε,
ολα αυτα που γραφεις,δεν ερχεσαι να τα εφαρμοσεις και σε μενα στην πραξη?Γιατι για να βρω  ηλεκτρολογο που να τα κανει ολα αυτα πρεπει να τον κανω χρυσο!Ασε που μου λενε ολοι "οι ειδικοι" πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,η γραμμη μου ειναι μια χαρα!
Αντε,και απο μενα..οτι θες! :Wink: 

Μην παει το μυαλο σας αλλου! :Razz:

----------


## wolfy

Το ρούτερ κλειδώνει στα 10 κατι ΑΛΛΑ :

Απο Nvidia κατεβάζω με 140kb με μάξιμου τα 180! Ενώ από άλλα site max τα 70 kb

Απο Pings σε ελληνικούς σέρβερς καμια 80αρια +

Δήλωσα βλάβη και βλέπουμε.....

 :Evil:

----------


## NeK

Γιατί υποστηρίζετε ότι δεν έχει σημασία το crosstalk μεταξύ των γραμμών;

http://gigaom.com/2006/10/16/gigabit...t-will-happen/




> DSM addresses one of the biggest issues with the DSL technology – interference also known as crosstalk.
> 
>     “The main obstacle for the advancement of DSL technology is the interference (”crosstalk”) generated from different DSL lines that share the same telephone cable binder,” said Professor John Cioffi, Professor of Engineering at Stanford University, a pioneer of DSM research, who is also recognized as the inventor of the DMT line code. “DSM is a promising technology for the future evolution of broadband access networks using existing copper infrastructure.”

----------


## kle500

> Πολύ πιθανόν να είναι πρόβλημα εγκατάστασης από τον κατανεμιτή έως τις (αχταρμάδικες) ενώσεις των καλωδίων μέσα στα κουτιά.
> 
> Κανονικά θα πρέπει να δοκιμάσω να ανεβάσω με το Utp και τις 2 γραμμές ADSL και να τις συνδέσω σε μια διπλή πριζα και εκεί να δώσω σήμα στα 2 router.
> Έτσι τουλάχιστον θα δω αν είναι θέμα των καλωδίων που τερματίζουν στις πριζες μου.
> 
> Φιλικά.


Λοιπόν αγαπητοί φίλοι, με UTP απ' ευθείας από τον κατανεμιτή και σε απόσταση 20 μέτρων, σύνδεσα και τις 2 γραμμές στο UTP και τις έλαβα σε Μια Διπλή Legrand.
Αποτέλεσμα τέλειο και στις 2 γραμμές ADSL.
Και τα 2 router ανοιχτά, και τα στατιστικά και στη Vivo και στη NetOne μια χαρά.

Άρα κάπου πρέπει να γίνεται αχταρμάς με τις συνδέσεις, που πολύ φοβάμαι πως είναι στην εσωτερική δομική εγκατάσταση.

Δυστυχώς όπως είπα και άλλη φορά, μου είναι αδύνατον να βρω από ποιά κουτιά περνάνε τα καλώδια του τηλεφώνου, έτσι ώστε να τα αντικαταστήσω με Utp
Υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να βρώ από που περνάνε τα καλώδια μέσα από τους τοίχους?
Από ποιους τοίχους ? Έλα μου ντε!!!!!

----------


## amateur361

> Λοιπόν αγαπητοί φίλοι, με UTP απ' ευθείας από τον κατανεμιτή και σε απόσταση 20 μέτρων, σύνδεσα και τις 2 γραμμές στο UTP και τις έλαβα σε Μια Διπλή Legrand.
> Αποτέλεσμα τέλειο και στις 2 γραμμές ADSL.
> Και τα 2 router ανοιχτά, και τα στατιστικά και στη Vivo και στη NetOne μια χαρά.
> 
> Άρα κάπου πρέπει να γίνεται αχταρμάς με τις συνδέσεις, που πολύ φοβάμαι πως είναι στην εσωτερική δομική εγκατάσταση......
> 
>  Έλα μου ντε!!!!!



ας τo διαβάσουν οι δύσπιστοι  :Wink:  και ασ'αρχίσουν να ξεμπλέκουν τα κουβάρια των καλωδίων τους, δεν χρειάζονται και ιδιαίτερες σπουδές και ικανότητες (την καλούμπα από τον αετό άλλος την ξεμπερδεύει . :Razz: .και αν είναι και τόσο δύσκολο ..ας κάνουν ότι έκανε και ο μέγας Αλέξανδρος . :Laughing: .)και ας πάρουν χαμπάρι άμα δεν ανακατευτείς και λίγο με αυτά, μην περιμένεις το μάνα εξ ουρανού :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  μονο του
 και έτσι έρχονται και οι χαρούλες  :One thumb up: μπράβο σου φιλε

----------


## wolfy

> Λοιπόν αγαπητοί φίλοι, με UTP απ' ευθείας από τον κατανεμιτή και σε απόσταση *20 μέτρων*,


Που βρίσκουμε τόσο μακριά καλώδια ή και ακόμα μεγαλύτερα ? Τα μαγαζιά που έχουν ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό έχουν? Σου φτιάχνουν όσο θες όπως και με το καλώδιο τηλεφώνου?

----------


## dimpard

> Εμένα αυτή η ιστορία μου φαίνεται περίεργη. Είναι δυνατόν να επηρεάζονται αρνητικά δύο γραμμές adsl επειδή "ταξιδεύουν" παράλληλα σε δύο ζεύγη καλωδίων? 
> Τόσα ζεύγη καλωδίων που ξεκινάνε από κάθε κατανεμητή και ταξιδεύουν μέσα στο ίδιο καλώδιο μέχρι τα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ, εκεί δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα? 
> 
> Μήπως είναι βραχυκύκλωμα? Ή μήπως σε κάποιο σημείο τα δύο ζεύγη κάνουν κουλούρα μεταξύ τους και αλληλεπιδρούν λόγο επαγωγής (λίγο extreme  )?





> Να το ξανασκεφτείς, γιατί ξέρω περιπτώσεις στον ίδιο χώρο με 2 DSL και δεν υάρχει πρόβλημα.


Έχω 2 ADSL (Net One & Forthnet 768/192 - που *ΔΕΝ* είναι συνδεδεμένη με modem)
Όταν ήρθε το Speedtouch, το έβαλα στη 1η πρίζα του σπιτιού *μόνο* (έτσι δεν έτρεχε στο σύνολο της εσωτερικής καλωδίωσης του σπιτιού (συνολικά 4 πρίζες)). Οι τιμές ήταν:

Bandwidth (Up/Down): 1.023 / 10.239 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down): 12,0 / 24,0
SN Margin από (Up/Down): 16,5 / 27,5

Όταν έβαλα τη γραμμή της Net One να τρέχει σε όλες τις πρίζες, τα πράγματα έγιναν χάλια:

Bandwidth (Up/Down): 858 / 6641 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down): 28,5 / 33,0
SN Margin από (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 6,5 
και είχα πολλές αποσυνδέσεις και κακή διάθεση

Ακολούθησα την συμβουλή του μέλους BoGe, -τον οποίο ευχαριστώ- για έλεγχο της γραμμής με laptop στον κατανεμητή και ξαναβρήκα τη καλή γραμμή που είχα αρχικά :One thumb up: 

Επιστρέφοντας στις πρίζες βρήκα ότι έφταιγε η 3η πρίζα (15ετίας), που βρίσκεται πίσω από μια βιβλιοθήκη. Μη μπορώντας να την ανοίξω, την παρέκαμψα (την άφησα εκτός κυκλώματος) και οι  τιμές που παίρνω τώρα στην 4η (τελευταία) πρίζα, εδώ και 10 μέρες *σταθερά* είναι:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 24,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 20,0
Τέλος τα προβλήματα!! :Smile: 

Αυτό, που περιέγραψα αφορά μόνο τη δική μου περίπτωση και προφανώς δεν είναι κανόνας.
Μπορεί να ισχύει και σε μερικούς ακόμη με 2 γραμμές. :Thinking: 
Είναι προφανές ότι δεν φταίει κανένας πάροχος, αν η εσωτερική καλωδίωση μου είναι κακή σε 1 παλιά πρίζα. 
Να σημειωθεί πως έχω *ακόμη* την Forthnet 768/192 και *τώρα* τρέχουν *και οι 2 γραμμές* παράλληλα από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι την τελευταία πρίζα του σπιτιού :One thumb up:

----------


## dimpard

> Μιλάω για παρεμβολές μεταξύ 2 γραμμών του ίδιου σπιτιού και αφού οι ανενεργοί βρόχοι χρησιμοποιούνται κατά κόρον από τους πελάτες της Net One, λογικό είναι να είναι συχνότερα με αυτήν αυτά τα προβλήματα.




Off Topic


		Έχω διαβάσει αρκετά posts σου και μπορώ να πώ ότι δεν ταιριάζει το "Στριμμένος", που βάζεις κάτω από το user name. Μάλλον άλλος πρέπει να το πάρει :Thinking:  :Whistle:

----------


## kle500

> Που βρίσκουμε τόσο μακριά καλώδια ή και ακόμα μεγαλύτερα ? Τα μαγαζιά που έχουν ηλεκτρολογικό υλικό έχουν? Σου φτιάχνουν όσο θες όπως και με το καλώδιο τηλεφώνου?


Εγώ είχα πάρει 50 μέτρα UTP καλώδιο χωρίς τερματισμό φυσικά, μιας και τα βύσματα τα βάζω μόνος μου.

Αρχικά είχα την ιδέα να δικτυώσω το σπίτι με UTP ώστε όλα τα δωμάτια να έχουν δίκτυο.
Αλλά έπεσα σε περίεργη ηλετρολογική εγκατάσταση, στην οποία δεν υπάρχει σχέδιο, οπότε δεν έχω ιδέα ποιά κουτιά να ανοίξω (και μάλλον πρέπει να υπάρχουν σημεία όπου το καλώδιο περνάει γωνιασμένο σε κωλόνες) για να βρώ το καλώδιο του τηλεφώνου.

Περνάει από τον αριστερό τοίχο για να πάει στην πριζα του σαλονιού, ή από τον δεξιά?
Ηδού το ερώτημα.

Κανένας ηλεκτρολόγος βρε παιδιά, που να έχει το εργαλείο της Central που έχει γεννήτρια παλμικού σήματος και βρίσκεις από που περνάει καλώδιο?
http://www.central-telecom.gr/index_gr.html?ver=12

Θα το έπαιρνα το εργαλείο αλλά κάνει καμιά 80 ευρά, και είναι κρίμα για μια δουλειά 10 λεπτών.

Επίσης δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να περάσω 2 UTP τα οποία να πηγαίνουν στις 2 κρεβατοκάμαρες, μιας και δεν υπάρχει χώρος να περάσουν.
Ήδη περνάνε 1 τηλεφωνικο (το οποίο σε κάποιο άγνωστο σημείο κάνει split και πάει στα 2 δωμάτια), και επιπλέον 2 καλώδια συναγερμών).
Οπότε το κανάλι που περνάνε αυτά τα καλώδια δεν είναι αρκετό για να περάσω 2 UTP επιπλέον (καταργώντας το 1 τηλεφωνικό).

Αυτά φίλοι μου.

Υπάρχει κάποιος φίλος που να μπορεί να βοηθήσει ηλετρολογικά για το πρόβλημά μου?

Φιλικά
Γιώργος

Φιλικά.

----------


## Sebu

Ξερει κανεις πως λεγεται το τσιμπλικι που μοιαζει με κατσαβιδι και κουμπωνει το δισυρματο πανω στις ρεγκλετες???

Επισης στις "πανω" ρεγκλετες" κουμπωνουν τα δισυρματα απο τα διαμερισματα και στις "κατω" αυτα που ερχονται απο το χοντρο μπουρι του ΟΤΕ.

Μεταξυ τους στον κατανεμητη υπαρχει "αερας" 10 εκατοστα.Οι κατω πορτες με τις πανω, δλδ η μικτονομηση γινεται με δισυρματα.
Στις "πανω" ρεγκλετες που ερχονται τα δισυρματα των διαμερισματων, πως κουμπωνουν??Πισω απο την ρεγκλετα???Γιατι μπροστα οπως κοιταω εγω μπαινει το δισυρματο που κανει τη μικτονομηση με την πορτα του ΟΤΕ/ΝετΟνε/4νετ κτλ. με το τσιμπλικι που ψαχνω να μαθω πως το λενε.

Αν η συνδεση γινεται απο την πισω μερια, η ρεγκλετες (ειναι ενα τουβλο με 3 σειρες ρεγκλετες πανω και ενα κατω) πως βγαινουν απο τη βαση τους???

Edit: Φιλε μου αυτο το σετακι επανω στη φωτο, εχεις λεπτομεριες???Δες και εδω για φθηνοτερα

hχχp://multistore.gr/shop/product_info.php?products_id=3029&osCsid=2be42d307a250dffdeb0c3c3d3ffa1e2

----------


## kx5

> Ξερει κανεις πως λεγεται το τσιμπλικι που μοιαζει με κατσαβιδι και κουμπωνει το δισυρματο πανω στις ρεγκλετες???


Έχει κολλήσει το μυαλό μου...
Αν το ζητήσεις σαν καρφωτικό ρεκλέτας θα στο δώσουν  :Razz: 




> Φιλε μου καλε,
> ολα αυτα που γραφεις,δεν ερχεσαι να τα εφαρμοσεις και σε μενα στην πραξη?Γιατι για να βρω  ηλεκτρολογο που να τα κανει ολα αυτα πρεπει να τον κανω χρυσο!Ασε που μου λενε ολοι "οι ειδικοι" πως δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,η γραμμη μου ειναι μια χαρα!
> Αντε,και απο μενα..οτι θες!
> 
> Μην παει το μυαλο σας αλλου!


Αν βρω ελεύθερο χρόνο μπορεί και να κανονίσουμε μια συνάντηση. Όμως μην περιμένεις από μένα να λύσω όλα τα προβλήματα  :Razz:

----------


## karavagos

> Ξερει κανεις πως λεγεται το τσιμπλικι που μοιαζει με κατσαβιδι και κουμπωνει το δισυρματο πανω στις ρεγκλετες???
> 
> Επισης στις "πανω" ρεγκλετες" κουμπωνουν τα δισυρματα απο τα διαμερισματα και στις "κατω" αυτα που ερχονται απο το χοντρο μπουρι του ΟΤΕ.
> 
> Μεταξυ τους στον κατανεμητη υπαρχει "αερας" 10 εκατοστα.Οι κατω πορτες με τις πανω, δλδ η μικτονομηση γινεται με δισυρματα.
> Στις "πανω" ρεγκλετες που ερχονται τα δισυρματα των διαμερισματων, πως κουμπωνουν??Πισω απο την ρεγκλετα???Γιατι μπροστα οπως κοιταω εγω μπαινει το δισυρματο που κανει τη μικτονομηση με την πορτα του ΟΤΕ/ΝετΟνε/4νετ κτλ. με το τσιμπλικι που ψαχνω να μαθω πως το λενε.
> 
> Αν η συνδεση γινεται απο την πισω μερια, η ρεγκλετες (ειναι ενα τουβλο με 3 σειρες ρεγκλετες πανω και ενα κατω) πως βγαινουν απο τη βαση τους???
> 
> ...



 :One thumb up:

----------


## kle500

@ Sebu
Φίλε μου, λοιπόν, το εργαλείο για να συνδέσεις τα δισύρματα πάνω στην ρεκλέτα είναι της Central και έχει 18 ευρώ.

http://www.central-telecom.gr/index_gr.html?ver=12
πας αριστερά Προιοντα ->
 ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΛ.ΣΥΝΔΕΣΕΩΝ ........... ->
 ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟ ΣΥΡΜΑΤΩΣΗΣ - ΑΠΟΣΥΡΜΑΤΩΣΗΣ IDC "LSA-PLUS" (ΤΥΠΟΥ SENSOR)

Το εργαλείο αυτό, πιέζει, απογυμνώνει και κουμπώνει το καλώδιο στην ρεκλέτα.
Καθώς επίσης χρησιμοποιήται για να ξε-ενώσεις ένα καλώδιο από μια ρεκλέτα.

Το άλλο (πολύ καλό) εργαλείο είναι:
http://www.central-telecom.gr/index_gr.html?ver=12
προιοντα ->
 ΟΡΓΑΝΑ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΚΩΝ ΔΙΚΤΥΩΝ   ->
ΟΡΓΑΝΑ ΑΝΕΥΡΕΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΛΕΓΧΟΥ ΤΗΛΕΦ.ΚΑΛΩΔΙΩΝ

----------


## Sebu

> @ Sebu
> Φίλε μου, λοιπόν, το εργαλείο για να συνδέσεις τα δισύρματα πάνω στην ρεκλέτα είναι της Central και έχει 18 ευρώ.
> 
> Καθώς επίσης χρησιμοποιήται για να ξε-ενώσεις ένα καλώδιο από μια ρεκλέτα.


  :ROFL:  :ROFL:   :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

Να ξε-ενωσεις τα καλωδια????Οι τεχνικοι της ΝετΟνε τα τραβαγαν με το χερι πανω απο την ρεγκλετα.Στην ουσια τα ξεριζωναν.Αυτο το χρησιμοποιησαν μονο για να βαλουν το δισυρματο.Στο εβγα απλως τραβαγανε  :Whistle: 




> @ Sebu
> Φίλε μου, λοιπόν, το εργαλείο για να συνδέσεις τα δισύρματα πάνω στην ρεκλέτα είναι της Central και έχει 18 ευρώ.


Εχει καπου τιμοκαταλογο ή εχεις κανενα site που να εχει τιμες-πωληση???Γιατι στο site της Central δεν βλεπω τα 18 ευρω.Επειδη αυριο θα παω Καυκα για ψωνια, αν ειναι να ρωτησω και για αυτα να παρω τιμες!!!!

----------


## kle500

> Εχει καπου τιμοκαταλογο ή εχεις κανενα site που να εχει τιμες-πωληση???Γιατι στο site της Central δεν βλεπω τα 18 ευρω.Επειδη αυριο θα παω Καυκα για ψωνια, αν ειναι να ρωτησω και για αυτα να παρω τιμες!!!!


Προχθές είχα πάει και εγώ στον Καύκα και ρώτησα και για το εργαλείο αυτό αλλά και για το άλλο που σου γράφω.
Τελικά πήρα μια 2,5αρα Κλέμανς και έκανα τις ενώσεις στον κατανεμιτή.

----------


## Sebu

Οποτε οι τιμες (18 ευρω κτλ) ειναι απο Καυκα???Θυμασαι τιμη για τη γεννητρια θορυβου???

Για κλεμες ειχα ρωτησει και εγω αλλα η μικροτερης διατομης που ειχε αφηναν παλι περιθωριο.Ναι μεν θα "βιδωθει" το καλωδιο αλλα εγω εψαχνα για κατι που να ειναι τοσο μικρης διαμετρου οσο και τα καλωδιακια του δισυρματου.

Πχ οσο μικρες ειναι οι τρυπες στις Legrand πριζες, εκει που "βιδωνεις" το δισυρματο.Κατι τοσο μικρο θα ηταν ιδανικο για εμενα.

Γιατι απο οτι μου ειπαν στον Καυκα, οι κλεμες ειναι ηλεκτρολογικες και ειναι η μικροτερη διατομη ηλεκτρολογικου καλωδιου αυτη.Για κλεμες τηλεφωνικες δεν ηξεραν, ουτε οταν τους εδειξα το δισυρματο και ποσο μικρη θελω.

Τεσπα.

----------


## kle500

Στον κατανεμιτή της πολυκατοικίας μου, γίνεται ένας αχταρμάς "Χάρη στους υπέροχους τεχνικούς του ΟΤΕ, που με τόση τέχνη και νοικοκυροσύνη έχουν ενώσει τα καλώδια πάνω στις ρεκλέτες"
Οπότε το να δωσω 18 ευρώ για να κόψω 2 ζευγάρια καλώδια και να τα ξαναενώσω, το θεώρησα γελοίο.

Το άλλο το καλό, κάνει 80 ευρώ δυστυχώς, αλλά ρώτα και εσύ και πες μου.

----------


## tharsdim

Ειμαι πολυ εκνευρισμενος.Δυο βδομαδες σχεδον ειμαι εκτος δικτυου.Δουλεψε μονο μιση μερα .Σημερα απο το help desk καποιος κυριος (εχω σημειωσει το ονομα του) οταν του ζητησα νε με συνδεσει με εναν τεχνικο μου ειπε οτι δεν του επιτρεπεται να με συνδεσει με τους τεχνικους!!!! 

Ακου εκει.... 2 βδομαδες συνδεδεμενος -2 βδομαδες χωρις τηλεφωνο-internet

ωραια!

----------


## dimpard

> Ειμαι πολυ εκνευρισμενος.Δυο βδομαδες σχεδον ειμαι εκτος δικτυου.Δουλεψε μονο μιση μερα .Σημερα απο το help desk καποιος κυριος (εχω σημειωσει το ονομα του) οταν του ζητησα νε με συνδεσει με εναν τεχνικο μου ειπε οτι δεν του επιτρεπεται να με συνδεσει με τους τεχνικους!!!! 
> 
> Ακου εκει.... 2 βδομαδες συνδεδεμενος -2 βδομαδες χωρις τηλεφωνο-internet
> 
> ωραια!


Δηλαδή, ποιά εξήγηση σου δίνουν για τα προβλήματα της σύνδεσης?

----------


## mich83

Η βλάβη στον Ο.Τ.Ε δηλώθηκε τη Πέμπτη το πρωί. Έχουν περάσει 4 εργάσιμες (με τα κανονιστικά πλαίσια να ορίζουν όριο 2 εργάσιιμων) και ο Ο.Τ.Ε. δεν έχει απαντήσει ακόμη. 

Υ.Γ: Η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ έχει ζητήσει αν γίνεται αλλαγή βρόχου.

----------


## kx5

Μα ρε συ mich83 να σε ταλαιπωρούν ακόμη...
Είχα την εντύπωση πως στον ΟΤΕ της Δάφνης υπάρχει οργάνωση. 4 φορές έχω ζητήσει γραμμή (συμπεριλαμβανομένη και η αίτηση της Netone) και ποτέ δεν είχα προβλήματα, αλλά ούτε με καθυστερούσαν.

----------


## mich83

> Μα ρε συ mich83 να σε ταλαιπωρούν ακόμη...
> Είχα την εντύπωση πως στον ΟΤΕ της Δάφνης υπάρχει οργάνωση. 4 φορές έχω ζητήσει γραμμή (συμπεριλαμβανομένη και η αίτηση της Netone) και ποτέ δεν είχα προβλήματα, αλλά ούτε με καθυστερούσαν.


Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι αύριο μεθαύριο θα απαντήσουν:\

Πάντως για να ζητήσει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αλλαγή βρόχου, μάλλον σημαίνει ότι πολύ δύσκολα θα γίνει κάτι με έναν απλό καθαρισμό γραμμής. Ελπίζω η αλλαγή αυτή να είναι εφικτή :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## notissfak

Μήπως δεν χρειάζεται να δώσετε τα 18ευρώ για το εξαρτηματάκι της central για μια χρήση?απο μαγαζί στη γαλατσίου πήρα αντίστοιχο με κάτω απο 10 ευρώ νομίζω και κάνω μια χαρά τη δουλειά μου...

----------


## aypnos

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ. Πάει μια χαρά η γραμμή και περιμένω να παίξει η φορητότητα.

----------


## Sebu

Το εχει δει κανεις αυτο στα logs του ρουτερ???

FIREWALL icmp check (1 of 1): Protocol: ICMP Src ip: 83.235.χχχ.χχχ Dst ip: 77.83.χχχ.χχχType: Destination Unreachable Code: *Communication Administratively Prohibited*

Τι ειναι Administratively Prohibited???Εχουν βαλει κανονες στο ΝΑΤ για συγκεκριμενα πραγματα ή τα "κοβουν" πιο κεντροποιημενα???
Ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το βλεπω σε αυτες τις 15 μερες.Αυτη τη στιγμη δουλευει μονο το τορρεντ.Και απο prive μαγαζι μαλιστα.

Να και ενα tracert της ip που κοβεται Administratively

 205.234.111.129	 r03-8.iad.defenderhosting.com	 Washington, DC, USA
 69.65.112.25	 r01.iad.defenderhosting.com	 Washington, DC, USA
 69.65.112.2	 r02.iad.defenderhosting.com	 Washington, DC, USA
 205.198.14.245	 ge2-10.as.eqxashva.aleron.net	 Washington, DC, USA
 154.54.5.65	 v3497.mpd01.dca02.atlas.cogentco.com	 Washington, DC, USA
 154.54.2.181	 v3491.mpd01.dca01.atlas.cogentco.com	 Washington, DC, USA
 154.54.5.245	 t7-2.mpd03.jfk02.atlas.cogentco.com	 New York, NY, USA
 66.28.4.42	 t2-2.mpd02.lon01.atlas.cogentco.com	 London, UK
 195.66.224.190	 gig1-2-cr02.lon.oteglobe.net	 London, UK
 62.75.4.81	 pos5-0-0-cr02.ath.oteglobe.net	 Greece
 62.75.3.6	 gig4-0-0-cr02-customers.ath.oteglobe.net	 Greece
 62.103.6.56	 athe7609b-vlan60.otenet.net	 Greece
 62.103.6.150	 (unnamed)	 Greece
 212.205.223.114	 thes730c-ge02.otenet.net	 Greece
 83.235.xxx.xxx	 (unnamed)	 Greece


Για καποιο λογο αυτη η συγκεκριμενη ip εχει κοπει πανω απο 9 φορες απο τις 3 τα ξημερωματα(μεχρι εκει μου δειχνουν τα logs.Ισως να υπαρχουν και νωριτερα προσπαθειες).

----------


## pstr

Δεν φαίνεται να είναι τίποτα ανησυχητικό. Απλά κόβει το icmp (συνήθως είναι το reply σε ένα ping), που σε αυτή την περίπτωση μπορεί να είναι από τον client του άλλου user...

Το Communication Administratively Prohibited απλά σου λέει για ποιο λόγο κόπηκε (πιθανόν να είναι και από το IDS).

http://www.freesoft.org/CIE/RFC/1812/105.htm

----------


## tzampaman

Μου διορθώσανε και εμένα τη γραμμή, ύστερα από το thread στο support του forum.
Ευχαριστώ τον τεχνικό που με βοήθησε!

----------


## pstr

Είναι δυνατόν, αντιγράψανε τη γραμμή του lewton  :ROFL: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...postcount=1524
(Συγκρίνετε τις γραμμές και θα δείτε)

----------


## dimpard

> Μου διορθώσανε και εμένα τη γραμμή, ύστερα από το thread στο support του forum.
> Ευχαριστώ τον τεχνικό που με βοήθησε!


Μπράβο, σε νοιώθω γιατί και εγώ είχα λίγα προβλήματα αρχικά και προσδοκούσα σε μια σωστή γραμμή.
Είναι ευχάριστο ότι λύνονται τα προβλήματα. 
Βέβαια περιμένουν ακόμη ο mich83 και ο ... μαραθωνοδρόμος nxenos. Α, παραλίγο να ξεχάσω τον Sebu.

----------


## tolism30

> Μου διορθώσανε και εμένα τη γραμμή, ύστερα από το thread στο support του forum.
> Ευχαριστώ τον τεχνικό που με βοήθησε!


Άντε μπράβο γείτονα καλορίζικη η γραμμή. 

Τέτοια να βλέπουμε πάντα.

+1 στην NetOne :Respekt:

----------


## vvvippperrr

Καλησπερα,
εκτος απο εμενα και τον tharsdim υπαρχουν κι αλλοι αυτη τη στιγμη στο forum που ενω ενεργοποιηθηκαν κανονικα μετα "επεσε" η γραμμη τους... και δεν εχουν αυτα που... υποσχεται "μιλωντας ξεκαθαρα" η NetOne ?

----------


## nxenos

> Καλησπερα,
> εκτος απο εμενα και τον tharsdim υπαρχουν κι αλλοι αυτη τη στιγμη στο forum που ενω ενεργοποιηθηκαν κανονικα μετα "επεσε" η γραμμη τους... και δεν εχουν αυτα που... υποσχεται "μιλωντας ξεκαθαρα" η NetOne ?


Μμμμμμ,για να σκευτω καποιον....... :Thinking:  :Thinking: Αααα!Εγω!!
Βεβαια διαφωνω λιγο γιαυτο το "μιλωντας ξεκαθαρα" ετσι οπως το εχεις διατυπωσει..γιατι τουλαχιστον οι τεχνικοι ασχολουνται....ακομα ομως δεν εχει λυθει το προβλημα μου..
Περιμενω....
(Η απαντηση μου μαλλονπιο πολυ σ'αυτους πηγαινε,παρα σε σενα...γιατι ξερω πως μας διαβαζουν και ευελπιστω να κανουν κατι και να μην φτασω στο σημειο που εφτασε ο φιλος sebu)!Αν και εδω που τα λεμε...δεν θελω και πολυ... :Sorry:

----------


## kotsos188

Απο αυριο και εγω ενεργοποιουμαι χωρις να εχω παραλαβει βεβαια 
τον εξοπλισμο και θα σας πω και εγω τις εντυπωσεις μου.ο θεος να βαλει το χερι του να μην εχω τιποτα προβληματα,για να δουμε!!!! :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## vvvippperrr

Σημερα το μεσημερι επανασυνδεθηκα.
Η γραμμη μου ηταν εκτος υπηρεσιας απο το πρωι της 6/7.
Η παροχη υπηρεσιων του τεχνικου τμηματος της NetOne  ειναι κατι το πρωτογνωρο για τα Ελληνικα δεδομενα, συγχαρητηρια.
Θελω να ευχαριστησω ειδικα τον προϊσταμενο του τεχνικου τμηματος, καθως και τους 2 τεχνικους που ηρθαν στο χωρο μου στις 10/7 και εκατσαν 2.5 ωρες για να εξαντλησουν καθε ενδχομενο σφαλματος στον κατανεμητη και την καλωδιωση.
Ελπιζω η ταλαιπωρια μου να ελαβε τελος εδω...

----------


## dimpard

@vvvippperrr, ποιο ήταν τελικά το πρόβλημα στην γραμμή σου? Πως διορθώθηκε?
Έχεις πάλι τα καλά stats, που είχες αρχικά?

----------


## vvvippperrr

Τα στατιστικα μου ειναι αυτα:

Link Information

 Uptime: 0 days, 12:41:36 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 311,00 / 762,88 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 23,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 20,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 4 / 492 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 220 / 166 

Υπαρχει διαφορα σε σχεση με πριν κατα 1 μοναδα προς τα πανω στο Line Attenuation,
και κατα 1.5 μοναδα προς τα κατω στο SN Margin.
Ηρθε ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ σημερα (δηλωση βλαβης απο NetOne παρασκευη 6/7).

----------


## dimpard

> ... Υπαρχει διαφορα σε σχεση με πριν κατα 1 μοναδα προς τα πανω στο Line Attenuation,
> και κατα 1.5 μοναδα προς τα κατω στο SN Margin.
> Ηρθε ο τεχνικος του ΟΤΕ σημερα (δηλωση βλαβης απο NetOne παρασκευη 6/7).


Όλα καλά, λοιπόν. 
Περαστικά σου :Smile:

----------


## mich83

Σε εμένα σήμερα, μετά από 7 εργάσιμες ο Ο.Τ.Ε. απάντησε και είπε πως η γραμμή ελεγχθή και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα..  Κρατώ τη ψυχραιμία μου και συνεχίζω. Μου είπαν από τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ότι δε θα το δεχθούν αυτό και αύριο το πρωί θα κάνουν μια δεύτερη απόπειρα. Η συνέχεια προσεχώς...

----------


## dimpard

> Σε εμένα σήμερα, μετά από 7 εργάσιμες ο Ο.Τ.Ε. απάντησε και είπε πως η γραμμή ελεγχθή και δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα..  Κρατώ τη ψυχραιμία μου και συνεχίζω. Μου είπαν από τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ότι δε θα το δεχθούν αυτό και αύριο το πρωί θα κάνουν μια δεύτερη απόπειρα. Η συνέχεια προσεχώς...


Συνεχίζει ο χαμηλός συγχρονισμός, που είχες?

----------


## mich83

Ναι, χάλια. ~1400/580.

----------


## No-Name

Εαν η γραμμή από τον ΟΤΕ ειναι ΟΚ, τι θα μπορούσε να φταίει από το dslam μέχρι το CPE και δεν έχει κάποιος σωστό συγχρονισμό?

----------


## kotsos188

ειρθε ο τεχνικος σημερα για ενεργοποιηση,καθησε 3 ωρες και μετρησεις δεν μπορεσε να παρει ουτε απο τον κατανεμιτη σημα ουτε απο το καφαο.Μου ειπε οτι φταιει το dslam sto Φάρο Ψυχικου,εσεις τι λετε.Μηπως εχει βαλει λιγο το χερακι του σε αυτο ο φιλαρακος μας ο Κος  ΠΟΤΕΣ.δυστηχος ξεκινησα με σοβαρα προβληματα να δω ποτε θα ξεμπερδεψω,χρειαζεται υπομονη Γαιδουρινι!!! :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## nxenos

Παντως παιδια οσοι εχουμε προβληματα πρεπει να κινηθουμε!Να κανουμε κατι!Τουλαχιστον να μας μαζεψουνε τα παιδια της νετονιας σε μια λιστα και να αρχισουνε να μας αποκαθιστουνε!Εγω ειμαι 2 μηνες και, μεσα στην ταλαιπορια! Δεν ξερω,κατι πρεπει να γινει!Νετονιαααα!Φτιαξτεε μαας!

----------


## lewton

> Παντως παιδια οσοι εχουμε προβληματα πρεπει να κινηθουμε!Να κανουμε κατι!Τουλαχιστον να μας μαζεψουνε τα παιδια της νετονιας σε μια λιστα και να αρχισουνε να μας αποκαθιστουνε!Εγω ειμαι 2 μηνες και, μεσα στην ταλαιπορια! Δεν ξερω,κατι πρεπει να γινει!Νετονιαααα!Φτιαξτεε μαας!


Εσύ έχεις ακόμα disconnects;

----------


## Koumooo

λοιπόοοοοοοον συνδέθηκα.

2μιση λεπτα μετά να και τα στατιστικά μου, κλειδώνει λιγο παρακα΄τω απο τα 10, αλλα προς στιγμην δεν το πειράζω.

τα εν λόγω στατιστικά

DSL Connection


 Link Information

Uptime:0 days, 0:02:40  
Modulation:G.992.5 annex A [
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 9.670 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:161,00 / 459,00 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 19,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:16,0 / 32,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:11,0 / 6,0 
 Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM 
oss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):2 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0 
 Loss of Link (Remote):0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):240 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down):252 / 102 
 HEC Errors (Up/Down):518 / 54

----------


## nxenos

> Εσύ έχεις ακόμα disconnects;


Βεεεβαιαααα......κανονικαα!Εχτες ηταν παντως 19 ωρες uptime.....και λεω..ωωπ!Εδω ειμαστε!Αλλα 15 λεπτα μετα που το πα....πααμε παλι απο την αρχη!Απο 5mbps και κατι που ηταν ανεβηκε στα 6 κατι....ε,σε κανα μηνα θα τα πιασει και τα 10..και ξανα απο την αρχη..!
Καλο εε??!

Εντωμεταξυ η φαση ειναι που πηγα να μπω χτες στο interface του ρουτερ και βλεπω αααλλοο interface απο ενα speedtouch 585!!Καταλαβα λεεω,καποιος αφελης γειτονας!Αυτουνου ομως ηταν σε ΑΝΝΕΧ Β με οτενετ στα 2188 αλλα ειχε ωραια στατς ο φουστης! :Whistle:

----------


## rdaniel

@Koumooo Χμ... είσαι οριακά για να έχεις αποσυνδέσεις νομίζω (s/n ~ 6) ... Καλό είναι να ελεγxθεί η γραμμή σου.

----------


## lewton

> @Koumooo Χμ... είσαι οριακά για να έχεις αποσυνδέσεις νομίζω (s/n ~ 6) ... Καλό είναι να ελεγxθεί η γραμμή σου.


Κι εγώ αυτό βλέπω, αλλά είπα να μην το γκαντεμέψω.
Ίσως να μην κάνει disconnects.

----------


## nxenos

Ετσι και δεν κανει με margin 6,εγω θα κατσω να με.... :OOPS:

----------


## Koumooo

πήζω στη δουλεια, θα το κοιτάξω αργότερα.. δεν εχω και πρόσβαση αυτη τη στιγμη εξαλου, όντας μακρια απο το σπίτι. Η λετε να  πάρω προληπτικα την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να τους πω να το τσεκάρουν;

παρεπιπτωντος, το attenuation δεν ειναι που "οριζεται" απο την απόσταση? γιατη ειναι διαφορετικο για UP/DOWN?

----------


## mich83

Διαφορετική δρομολόγηση

----------


## kx5

Χθες πήρα την τεχνική υποστήριξη να παραπονεθώ για τις μικρές ταχύτητες. Από το site της netone κατέβαζα με 450KB/s.
Τελικά το φτιάξανε μέσα στο προηγούμενο βράδυ αλλά πέρα από το http://www.netone.gr/bandwidthfiles/ σε όλα τα άλλα δεν βλέπω τρελές ταχύτητες.

----------


## harris

> @Koumooo Χμ... είσαι οριακά για να έχεις αποσυνδέσεις νομίζω (s/n ~ 6) ... Καλό είναι να ελεγxθεί η γραμμή σου.





> Κι εγώ αυτό βλέπω, αλλά είπα να μην το γκαντεμέψω.
> Ίσως να μην κάνει disconnects.


Είναι όντως οριακή η γραμμή, αλλά η πλειοψηφία των ενεργοποιημένων σε νετ1 και 4νετ έχουν το φαινόμενο αυτό του πολύ χαμηλού SNR, αλλά χωρίς πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού...

Προφανώς η πόρτα στο DSLAM ελέγχει τα στοιχεία της σύνδεσης και αποφασίζει την τιμή κλειδώματος με το SNR περίπου στα 6db  :Wink:

----------


## chemic

πάντως εγω με βιβόντι έχω από 4 εως 6 ('το εχω δει να είναι και στο 2)και καθόλου αποσυνδέσεις, λάθη ή άλλο πρόβλημα :One thumb up:

----------


## nxenos

> Είναι όντως οριακή η γραμμή, αλλά η πλειοψηφία των ενεργοποιημένων σε νετ1 και 4νετ έχουν το φαινόμενο αυτό του πολύ χαμηλού SNR, αλλά χωρίς πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού...


Μμμμ,ναι εε? Στην δικια μου περιπτωση δεν νομιζω να ισχυει κατι τετοιο..! :Sorry:

----------


## dimpard

> ....παρεπιπτωντος, το attenuation δεν ειναι που "οριζεται" απο την απόσταση? γιατη ειναι διαφορετικο για UP/DOWN?


Καλορίζικος.  :Smile: 
Δεν θυμάμαι να έχω δει κάποια γραμμή, με ίδια τιμή attenuation στο Up και Down.
Δες αυτό τον πίνακα

Το attenuation στο Down είναι που "ορίζει" την απόσταση από το Dslam.



> Παίζοντας λίγο με έναν απλό τύπο - να διαιρείτε την download attenuation με το 13,81 βρίσκετε την απόστασή σας σε km από το DSLAM σας.

----------


## ToroLoco

Νομίζω ότι εγώ πρέπει να είμαι στην χειρότερη μοίρα από όλους...

Ενεργοποιήθηκαν την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη, αλλά η γραμμή συγχρονίζει στα 3322 και κάτω και τα στατιστικά βέβαια είναι χάλια όπως θα δείτε.

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:09:53
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	767 / 3.322
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]:	467,00 / 2,07
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	30,0 / 48,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 6,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	40 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	140 / 20
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	272 / 4

Το Πρόβλημα είναι ότι μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνηματα στην ΝΕΤ1 με πήρε τεχνικός και είδε ότι είμαι στα 4,2Km από το Dslam :Sorry: . Το οποίο επιβεβαίωσα αφού βρήκα την διεύθυνση του Dslam.

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να επιρεάζει τόσο πολύ η απόσταση ώστε να κλεινώνει τόσο χαμηλά???  :Thinking: 
Αποσυνδέσεις δεν έχω πολλές και το τηλέφωνο κάνει κάτι κόλπα και δεν παίζει σε κάποιες φάσεις.

----------


## BoGe

Γιατί ειδικά με την NetOne βλέπω πιο πολλά προβλήματα συγχρονισμού;

----------


## dimpard

> Νομίζω ότι εγώ πρέπει να είμαι στην χειρότερη μοίρα από όλους...
> 
> Ενεργοποιήθηκαν την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη, αλλά η γραμμή συγχρονίζει στα 3322 και κάτω και τα στατιστικά βέβαια είναι χάλια όπως θα δείτε.


Μεγάλη μπουκιά να φας, μεγάλη κουβέντα μη πεις. :Razz: 
Δεν έχεις την ...χειρότερη μοίρα.
Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.  :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

Έχω γίνει σταρ ο άτιμος  :Razz:

----------


## ToroLoco

> Μεγάλη μπουκιά να φας, μεγάλη κουβέντα μη πεις.
> Δεν έχεις την ...χειρότερη μοίρα.
> Ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.


Όντως τελικά υπάρχουν χειρότερα... :Embarassed: 

mich83 η ΝΕΤ1 τι γνώμη έχει για τις ταχύτητες σου? Είναι απόσταση, ελαττωματικό Dslam, κακή καλωδίωση γιατί εμένα μου είπαν ότι είναι κάτι από αυτά :RTFM:

----------


## harris

> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    30,0 / *48,5*
> 
> Το Πρόβλημα είναι ότι μετά από πολλά τηλεφωνηματα στην ΝΕΤ1 με πήρε τεχνικός και είδε ότι είμαι στα 4,2Km από το Dslam. Το οποίο επιβεβαίωσα αφού βρήκα την διεύθυνση του Dslam.


Kαι το οποίο επιβεβαιώνεται και εμπράκτως με την τιμή της εξασθαίνησης που σου δίνει το ρούτερ σου  :Wink: 

Δυστυχώς με τέτοια απόσταση, δεν έχεις καμμία ελπίδα να δεις κάτι καλύτερο από αυτό που βλέπεις σήμερα  :Sad:

----------


## lewton

> Γιατί ειδικά με την NetOne βλέπω πιο πολλά προβλήματα συγχρονισμού;


Μήπως γιατί θέλεις να το δεις;
Εγώ δε βλέπω χειρότερο ποσοστό από ό,τι βλέπω στη Forthnet για παράδειγμα. Είναι κάποιοι χρήστες με πρόβλημα, αλλά πολύ μικρός αριθμός, και δυστυχώς το ADSL είναι από τη φύση του άδικο.
Υπομονή για το FTTx.

----------


## kotsos188

ιρθε ο τεχνικος σημερα για ενεργοποιηση,καθησε 3 ωρες και μετρησεις δεν μπορεσε να παρει ουτε απο τον κατανεμιτη σημα ουτε απο το καφαο.Μου ειπε οτι φταιει το dslam sto Φάρο Ψυχικου,εσεις τι λετε.Μηπως εχει βαλει λιγο το χερακι του σε αυτο ο φιλαρακος μας ο Κος ΠΟΤΕΣ.δυστηχος ξεκινησα με σοβαρα προβληματα να δω ποτε θα ξεμπερδεψω,χρειαζεται υπομονη Γαιδουρινι!!! Θα περιμενω μια εβδομαδα και μετα ακυρωση(το ποιο απλο που εχω να κανω) και αυτο  συμβουλευω να κανουν οσοι βρισκονται στην ιδια μοιρα. Δοξα το  θεο κυκλοφορουν πολυ καλλες προσφορες αυτην την περιοδο απο αλλους παροχους :Razz:   :One thumb up:

----------


## Koumooo

γυρισα και με το που ανοιξα 2 broswers έπεσε η συνδεση. Επίσης εχει συγχρονισει σε χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα, και η αδερφη μου λεει οτι 3 φιλες της που τους ειπε να την καλεσουν της λενε οτι βγαζει μυνημα λαθους, οτι το τηλεφωνο δεν λειτουργεί λόγω τεχνικής βλάβης. Η ιδια μπορει να πα΄ρει παντου μεν, αλλ ασε 2-3 απο τα 10 τηλεφωνηματα που εχει κάνει ενω η ιδι ατους ακουει μια χαρα οι συνομιλητές την ακουνε με διακοπές....


Uptime:	0 days, 0:09:11
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 7.541
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	961,00 / 573,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 32,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 7,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	110 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2.736 / 518
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	4.728 / 290

----------


## BoGe

> Μήπως γιατί θέλεις να το δεις;
> Εγώ δε βλέπω χειρότερο ποσοστό από ό,τι βλέπω στη Forthnet για παράδειγμα. Είναι κάποιοι χρήστες με πρόβλημα, αλλά πολύ μικρός αριθμός, και δυστυχώς το ADSL είναι από τη φύση του άδικο.
> Υπομονή για το FTTx.


Αν έγραφες όλα τα υπόλοιπα, εκτός από αυτό που έχω διαγράψει θα ήταν πάρα πολύ καλύτερα.
Κουβέντα κάνουμε.

----------


## mich83

> Όντως τελικά υπάρχουν χειρότερα...
> 
> mich83 η ΝΕΤ1 τι γνώμη έχει για τις ταχύτητες σου? Είναι απόσταση, ελαττωματικό Dslam, κακή καλωδίωση γιατί εμένα μου είπαν ότι είναι κάτι από αυτά


Προβληματικός βρόχος. Με τον Ο.Τ.Ε να μην αναγνωρίζει τίποτα προς το παρόν..

----------


## harris

> Προβληματικός βρόχος. Με τον Ο.Τ.Ε να μην αναγνωρίζει τίποτα προς το παρόν..


Έχει δώσει βλάβη η νετ1 στον ΟΤΕ;  :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

Ναι και ο Ο.Τ.Ε -καθυστερημένα μάλιστα- απάντησε ότι ο βρόχος δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα :Thumb down:

----------


## dimpard

> Ναι και ο Ο.Τ.Ε -καθυστερημένα μάλιστα- απάντησε ότι ο βρόχος δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα


Και τι θα γίνει τώρα?
Γιατί, εντάξει ο Sebu είναι στα 8, και το παλεύει. 
Η δική σου γραμμή είναι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή.

----------


## harris

> Ναι και ο Ο.Τ.Ε -καθυστερημένα μάλιστα- απάντησε ότι ο βρόχος δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα


Φαντάζομαι ότι από την δική σου πλευρά έχεις κάνει ελέγχους; Είχαν έρθει και οι τεχνικοί της νετ1 σωστά;

----------


## mich83

> Και τι θα γίνει τώρα?
> Γιατί, εντάξει ο Sebu είναι στα 8, και το παλεύει. 
> Η δική σου γραμμή είναι παράδειγμα προς αποφυγή.


Moυ είπαν από τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ότι θα το κυνηγήσουν με κάποιο τρόπο. Περιμένω νέα τους. Σκέφτομαι να περάσω κι εγώ μια βόλτα από τον Ο.Τ.Ε. διότι είναι παράλογο να μου λένε ότι μια γραμμή με max attainable rate το 1.5 mbps να είναι φυσιολογική όταν η απόσταση είναι 2 χλμ. Όταν μάλιστα είχα vivodi 4mbps με στατιστικά που δείχναν ότι θα πήγαινε άνετα στα 10.





> Φαντάζομαι ότι από την δική σου πλευρά έχεις κάνει ελέγχους; Είχαν έρθει και οι τεχνικοί της νετ1 σωστά;



Nαι έχουν μετρήσει τα πάντα οι τεχνικοί της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Στον κατανεμητή άλλωστε δίνει το max attainable rate που ανέφερα..

----------


## Koumooo

λοιποοον χτες το βράδυ διαπιστωσα τα ακολυθα: το router συγχρονιζε μεν στα 8 αλλα πραγματικη ταχυτητα ειχα περι το 1-1,5ΜΒ

τηλεφωνο μπορουσα μονο να πα΄ρω και ΄χοι να με πάρουνε
οταν επαιρνα τηλέφωνο υπήραν ισες πιθανοτητες να ¨με ακουνε καλουτσικα, να με ακουνες με διακοπες καθε 30-40 δευτερλόπτεα η να με ακουνε με ενα συνεχές "γρατζουνισμα" απο πίσω ( εγω τους ακουγα καλά).

Επίσης το emule σερνοτανε , μιλαμε για ταχυτηες 5kb -12 kb στο download, και εβελεπα απο το γράφημα του upload οτι καθε 20-70 λεπτα ειχα και ενα disconnect (το οποιο ΔΕ φαινόταν στο router.).

το ίδιο πραγμα διαπίστωσα παίζοντας και eve-online, MMORG Που δεν εχει και ΤΙ΅φοβερες απαιτησεις σε connectivity, παρα μονο σε μαχη.

οντας εμσα στο σταθμο, εδινα εντολες που δεν τις "Ακουγε" ποτε το σύστημα, και καθε 10-15 λεπτα με επταγε εξω με μυνημα "connection lost

α και το browsing Μου θιμιζει τις παλιες κακες εποχες που ειχα pstn συνδεση ( οχι ISDN που ειχα εμτα, τοτε πηγαινε πιο σβέλτα, και σαφς πολυ πιο αργα αποτο 3μηνο που ειχα διπλο isdn ( 128 kb). καμια σχεση με την ADSL που ειχα μεχρι προσφάτως ενοείται..."

Πηρα τηλέφωνο, τα χωσα, μου παν θα το κοιταξουν αν και ο κυριος παυ απαντησε στο τηλεφνο οταν του ειπα μηπωςε απαιτειται να ζητησουν καθαρισμο γραμμης απο τον ΟΤ εμου ειπε κατι στο στυλ ,με μα δεν ξερω αν γινονται αυτα, και ισως να ειχατε δικιο αλαλ δεν ξερω αν μπορουμε να ζητησουμε τετοιο πραμα, μαπ δε το πιστευω κλπ.

Φαινεται αρχισαν να απιρνουν ασχετους ακολουθωντας το φωτεινο ππαράδειγμα των αλλων providers.

τελος σημερα ξυπνησα το τηλεφωνο φαινεται να δουλευει κανονικα, η γραμμη εχει συγχρονισει στα 9+ και το internet φαινεται ΚΑΠΩΣ καλυτερο. ειμαι διατεθιμενςο να δειξω καλη διάθση αλλ αμεχρι στιγμης ειμαι εμτρίως απογοητευμένος παίδες.... αναμενω λοιπον.


ακολουθούν τα νεα στατιστικά της γραμμης, η βασικη διαφορα που βελπω ειναι μικρη βελτιωση απο 6 σε 7 του s/nr

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:41:46
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 9.063
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	159,46 / 134,16
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 32,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 7,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	11 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	3.580 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 6.302
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2.330

----------


## yuk

Χτες το βράδυ από τις 22:00 είχα και εγώ άσχημες ταχύτητες. Από τις 2:00 και μετά είχα συνέχεια αποσυνδέσεις. Μάλλον οφείλοταν στις εργασίες του ΟΤΕ, αν και παρατήρησα restarts στον ρούτερ, που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον βρήκε ευκαιρία και η Net One και έκανε κι αυτή δικές της εργασίες.

----------


## lewton

Χθες το βράδυ κατέβαζα από rappidshare με 1000.
Μήπως σας έκλεψα όλο το b/w;  :Razz:

----------


## kx5

Χθες το βράδυ ήταν όλο αποσυνδέσεις. Απ' την τεχνική υποστίρηξη έμαθα πως κάνανε συντήρηση στο δίκτυο.

----------


## pstr

Για χτες το βράδυ επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ ότι παρόλο που κατέβαζα με 1000 (με δοκιμή από nvidia) το surfing ήταν χάλια και το τηλέφωνο σε δύο κλήσεις προς Αθήνα και Πάτρα ενώ τους άκουγα καλά, εκείνοι με άκουγαν με παράσιτα και βάθος στον ήχο.

----------


## tzampaman

Μόνο το σερφάρισμα μου ήταν αργό χτες βράδυ, ταχύτητες και λοιπά κομπλέ!

----------


## pantakos

Λοιπόν, το πρόβλημα στο τηλέφωνο και στο browsing υπήρχε λόγο χαμηλό upload (κάτι εργασίες θα κάνανε). Σήμερα όλα είναι καλύτερα (όπως παλία ως ένα καλό σημείο) μόνο που το upload ακόμα είναι λίγο αργό.

 :Respekt:

----------


## rdaniel

Σήμερα όντως οι ταχύτητες στο download είναι πολύ χαμηλές. Μέχρι 350ΚΒps με το ζόρι, και μάλιστα αν κατεβάζω πολλά αρχεία από πολλές πηγές ταυτόχρονα η ταχύτητα "τερματίζει" κάπου εκεί, μιας και μόλις ολοκληρώνεται ένα αρχείο αμέσως τα υπόλοιπα επιταχύνουν, αλλά δεν ξεπερνιούνται συνολικά τα 350KBps.

Ίσως κάνουν τίποτε εργασίες, πιστεύω να είναι προσωρινό.  :Thinking:

----------


## ToroLoco

Ρε γαμώτο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ενώ μένω στον Ταύρο ακριβώς ανάμεσα από τον σταθμό του Ηλεκτρικού τις Καλλιθέας και του Ταύρου ανήκω στο κέντρο του Νέου Φαλήρου που είναι πίσω από το Καραΐσκάκη. Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορούσε να έχει ένα κέντρο που θα εξυπηρετεί τον Ταύρο και να είναι στον Ταύρο. 
Είδα την απόσταση από το Driveme και είναι 3,8km ενώ για παράδειγμα το κέντρο τις Καλλιθέας είναι γύρω στο 1km. 

Γνωρίζετε αν με τέτοια απόσταση παίζει να πιάσει ταχύτητες μεγαλύτερες από τα 3200 που είμαι τώρα?

----------


## mich83

Σε ιδανικές συνθήκες θα μπορούσε. Αλλά με τις κωλογραμμές που έχουμε χλωμό..

----------


## nxenos

> Ρε γαμώτο δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ενώ μένω στον Ταύρο ακριβώς ανάμεσα από τον σταθμό του Ηλεκτρικού τις Καλλιθέας και του Ταύρου ανήκω στο κέντρο του Νέου Φαλήρου που είναι πίσω από το Καραΐσκάκη. Δηλαδή ο ΟΤΕ δεν μπορούσε να έχει ένα κέντρο που θα εξυπηρετεί τον Ταύρο και να είναι στον Ταύρο. 
> Είδα την απόσταση από το Driveme και είναι 3,8km ενώ για παράδειγμα το κέντρο τις Καλλιθέας είναι γύρω στο 1km. 
> 
> Γνωρίζετε αν με τέτοια απόσταση παίζει να πιάσει ταχύτητες μεγαλύτερες από τα 3200 που είμαι τώρα?


Και μενα φιλαρακι οταν ηταν να κανω αιτηση στην νετονια,τοτε δεν ειχε Α/Κ στην Κωλλετη η στο Πεδιο Αρεως και με ριξανε Πατησια ενω μενω Κυψελη.Και μια γυρα που εκανα και στους αλλους isp's ,Πατησια με ριχνανε ολοι,ενω οταν ημουν με Α.ΡΥ.Σ επεφτα σε κεντρο του ΟΤΕ στο Πεδιο του Αρεως.Οποτε πριν με Α.ΡΥ.Σ ημουν στο 1 χλμ,ενω τωρα που ο ΟΤΕ με εριξε ΠΑΤΗΣΙΑ εχω 2.3 χλμ απο το dslam....

----------


## jimaras

***ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω την πεμπτη!!τε σερφαρισμα χθες ηταν απελπιστικο!!!αλλα το κατεβασμα απιστευτο!!!σανιδα που λεμε!!!ειμαι πολυ ικνοποιημενος γενικα αυτες τις 2 μερες που εχω netone!

----------


## ToroLoco

Υπάρχει κανένας που μένει Νέα Σμύρνη - Καλλιθέα και να γνωρίζει κανένα ηλεκτρολόγο για να έρθει να μου μετρήσει την γραμμή?

Αν ναι ας μου στείλετε στοιχεία σε pm.

Thx

----------


## kotsos188

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ :Clap:   :Clap:  :Clap: 


Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	975 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	14,40 / 401,73
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 7,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 28,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 19,5

περιμενω σχολια απο τους ειδικους

----------


## mich83

Δε χρειάζεται να είσαι ειδικός:ρ Το down σου είναι άψογο αλλά το up όπως βλέπεις είναι οριακά..

----------


## nxenos

> ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ 
> 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    975 / 10.239
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    14,40 / 401,73
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 7,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,5 / 28,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    6,0 / 19,5
> 
> περιμενω σχολια απο τους ειδικους


Αλλαζουμε?Να σου δωσω το δικο μου s/n margin και το upload μου,να μου δωσεις το δικο σου s/n margin και το download σου?? :Razz: 

Uptime:	0 days, 0:50:47
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 6.463
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	3,45 / 4,11
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 31,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 6,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	34 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	26.300 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 4.136
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 1.876

----------


## NeK

> λοιποοον χτες το βράδυ διαπιστωσα τα ακολυθα: το router συγχρονιζε μεν στα 8 αλλα πραγματικη ταχυτητα ειχα περι το 1-1,5ΜΒ
> 
> τηλεφωνο μπορουσα μονο να πα΄ρω και ΄χοι να με πάρουνε
> οταν επαιρνα τηλέφωνο υπήραν ισες πιθανοτητες να ¨με ακουνε καλουτσικα, να με ακουνες με διακοπες καθε 30-40 δευτερλόπτεα η να με ακουνε με ενα συνεχές "γρατζουνισμα" απο πίσω ( εγω τους ακουγα καλά).
> 
> Επίσης το emule σερνοτανε , μιλαμε για ταχυτηες 5kb -12 kb στο download, και εβελεπα απο το γράφημα του upload οτι καθε 20-70 λεπτα ειχα και ενα disconnect (το οποιο ΔΕ φαινόταν στο router.).
> 
> το ίδιο πραγμα διαπίστωσα παίζοντας και eve-online, MMORG Που δεν εχει και ΤΙ΅φοβερες απαιτησεις σε connectivity, παρα μονο σε μαχη.
> 
> ...


Από ότι παρατηρώ έχεις αρκετά errors στην γραμμή σου και οριακό SNR, μάλλον αυτά προέρχονται από θόρυβο της γραμμής σου.

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    11,5 / *7,0*
CRC Errors (Up/Down):    0 / *6.302*
HEC Errors (Up/Down):    0 / *2.330*

Αυτό που σε συμβουλεύω είναι να κοιτάξεις να δεις αν μπορείς να βελτιώσεις την κατάστασή της εσωτερικής σου καλωδίωσης, το πως θα το βρεις με λίγο ψάξιμο στο forum.

----------


## mich83

Νεκτάριε αν παρατηρήσεις τις μετρήσεις γενικότερα θα δεις ότι πάρα πολλοί έχουν οριακό snr και πολλά λάθη.

Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση νομίζα είναι λογικό (πρακτικά και όχι θεωρητικά) λόγω του attenuation στο 32

----------


## kx5

```
Uptime:	0 days, 4:26:17
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/MB]:	1,15 / 998,46
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 23,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 22,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	3.310 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	804 / 842
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	3.224 / 542
```

Έχω αρκετά λάθη αν και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τη σύνδεση.
Αυτό που με ανησυχεί είναι ότι αποσυνδέεται χωρίς λόγο κάθε μια με δύο μέρες. 
Κακό διότι χάνω και το τηλέφωνο. Έπρεπε να κρατήσω τον ΟΤΕ, ίσως είναι νωρίς για καθαρό VoIP...

----------


## kotsos188

Υπαρχει κανενα καλο προγραμμα  TRAFFIC MONITOR  για το Thomson

----------


## mich83

Δοκίμασε το dumeter που κάνει για όλα. Δυστυχώς smtp δε παίζει για να σου λέγαμε άλλα.

----------


## Koumooo

> Από ότι παρατηρώ έχεις αρκετά errors στην γραμμή σου και οριακό SNR, μάλλον αυτά προέρχονται από θόρυβο της γραμμής σου.
> 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    11,5 / *7,0*
> CRC Errors (Up/Down):    0 / *6.302*
> HEC Errors (Up/Down):    0 / *2.330*
> 
> Αυτό που σε συμβουλεύω είναι να κοιτάξεις να δεις αν μπορείς να βελτιώσεις την κατάστασή της εσωτερικής σου καλωδίωσης, το πως θα το βρεις με λίγο ψάξιμο στο forum.


χτές μιλησα με μια ΠΟΛΥ εξυπηρετικη κοπελα στο helpdesk, η οποιαο φαινόταν ν αξερει και τη δουλεια της, και της ανεφερα τα διαφορα προβλάηματα που έχω. Σηεμρα δεν ακταφερα ( πηηηηξιμο στη δουλεια)  να απρω τηλεφωνο, να μαθω αν κανανε τιποτε αλαλ γυρνωντας βρήκα να εχει γινει νεα συνδεση με τα ακολουθα στατιστικά...

Link Information




 Uptime:0 days, 2:27:55 
Modulation:G.992.5 annex A
 Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:893 / 7.165 
 Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:329,25 / 583,67 
 Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,5 / 19,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:15,5 / 32,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:*14,5 / 9,5*
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM
 Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):19 / 0
 Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0 
 Loss of Link (Remote):0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):14.340 / 0
 FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down):0 / *16.586*
 HEC Errors (Up/Down):0 /* 2.444*

όπως βλεπετε το snr βελτιωθηκε μεν αλλα και εχει κλειδωσει η γραμμη σε χαμηλη ταχητυτα, αν και πριν παλι σε χαμηλη ειχε κλειδωσει. απο erros παλι εχω ενα σκασμο...

το κακό με την εσωτερικη μου καλωδιωση ειναι οτι ειναι πολυ "χωμενη" το σπιτι ειναι 6ετιας μεν, και επρασμαε τοτε κατοπιν εμμονης μου καλωδιωση utp Cat 5e. το προβλημα ειναι οτι " ερχεται στον απο κατω οροφο σε ενα χωνευτο "κουτι" το οποιο ο πατερας μου το στοκαρισε και απο πανω το εβαψε και τωρα ουτε που φαινεται που ειναι. κατοπιν αυτη η ακλωδιωση ακολουθει μια περιτεχνη διαδρομη, απο το κλιμακοστασιιο και μπαινει στο δικο μοθ διαμερισμ,α οπου ακολουθουσε το ταβανι της σοφιτας και εφτανε στο δωματιο μου.

χτες της ξηλωσα ( ποτε δεν μου αρεσε που ακολουθουσε κυμματιστα τα δοκαρια της σοφίτας..) , την ακτεβσα στο σαλονακι μου και εστησα εκει router, τηλεφωνα κλπ. ειναι πλεον και καμαι 10ρια μετρα πιο κοντο και δεν εχει ολα τα κοψιματα που ειχε εντος του σπιτιου.

το προβλημα ειναι οτι εχει ολα τα ΕΚΤΟΣ ( κλιμακοστάσιο, και ανοδος απο ισογειο) τα οποια δεν ξερω καν πως θα μπορουσαν να λυθουν.... εδω θα με σφαξουν ανα αναφερω μερεμετια.

----------


## pstr

Αν δεν σου έχουν κλειδώσει το profile σε πιο χαμηλό συγχρονισμό (αυτό θα το μάθεις από το support), δοκίμασε να κάνεις ένα restart το router μήπως κλειδώσει παραπάνω (απλά κλείστο από το κουμπί πίσω και άνοιξέ το μετά από λίγο). Με τα χαρακτηριστικά που έχεις μπορείς να κλειδώσεις λίγο παραπάνω.

----------


## Koumooo

επιστρεφοντας απο τη δουλεια ( ξαι δεν ειναι λαθος τώρα 4μιση το πρωι επιστρεφω ) ειδα ξανα οτι ειχε νε απαοσυνδεση και συγχρονισμο, ισου και τα στατιστικα:

DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 2:32:48
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	893 / 7.165
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	301,16 / 430,65
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,5 / 32,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,0 / 11,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	21 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	17.140 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2.112 / 2.658
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	3.552 / 640

κουλο δεν ειναι να εχω τοσες αποσυνδεσεις. ;
εξον και κανουν δοκιμες και δοκιμαζουν να με κειδωσουν πιο χαμηλα ( κατι τετιο μου ανεφερε η κοπελα χτες, οτι θα δουν που εχει καλη συμπεριφορα η γραμμη μου), που και αυτο δε νομιζω να το κανουν καθε 2-3 ωρες, ποτε δεν εχω δει κοιτωντας τα στατιστικα του router πανω απο 3μιση ωρες διαρκεια συνδεσης....

----------


## sierra

17/07/2007 06:21:03
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 853.14Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 7.22Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

Νομιζω οτι παμε καλα. :Smile:

----------


## Koumooo

λοιποοον με πηρανε τηλεφωνο για να κανονισουμε να ερθουν να τσεκαρουμε τη γραμμη και εχω τα εξης προβληματα¨λοιπω μερα νυχτα λογω δουλειας αυτη τη βδομαδα (χτες γυρισα 4μιση , σημερα 1... το βραδυ παντα), καια υτο θα συνεχιστει μεχρι τελος της βδομαδας αν οχι και την αλλη...

επισηη ςμου ειπαν οτι θα μετρησουμε την γραμμη εκει που μπαινει στο κτιριο (δεν ειμαι και 100% σιγουρος,, στο σημειο που χωριζεται για να ερθει στον οροφο μου ( πρπεει να ακνω εμρεμετι στον τοιοχ για αυτο..) και τελος εκει που τερματιζει για αν δουμε αν φταιε ιη εσωτεριικη καλωδιση η ο βρογχος...

το ζητημα ειναι ποτε θα γινει που λειπω συνεχεια και τα εχω πρει ( με μενα που δουλευω σαν μμμμμμ οχι με αυτους..)

----------


## bilia

Καλησπερα
Αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν ειναι καλα τα παρακατω και αν οχι τι πρεπει να κανω ?
ευχαριστω


Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:19:25 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 8.190 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 41,60 / 19,85 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 19,5 / 36,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,5 / 11,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 6 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 19.030 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 39.600 / 304 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 15.576 / 180

----------


## spartacus

> Καλησπερα
> Αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν ειναι καλα τα παρακατω και αν οχι *τι πρεπει να κανω ?*
> ευχαριστω
> 
> 
> Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:19:25 
> ...



Να πας στην αρχή του νήματος και να διαβάσεις την πρώτη σελίδα, έχει γεμίσει το νήμα με τέτοιες ερωτήσεις, τουλάχιστον το 30% των μηνυμάτων είναι του τύπου ''είναι καλά τα στατιστικά μου;''



*Γράψε λάθος, αλλού ήθελα να τα γράψω και αλλού τα έγραψα, sorry*

----------


## rdaniel

> Καλησπερα
> Αν μπορει καποιος να μου πει αν ειναι καλα τα παρακατω και αν οχι τι πρεπει να κανω ?
> ευχαριστω


Λοιπόν, τα στατιστικά σου δεν είναι άσχημα, με τη διαφορά ότι συντονίζεις χαμηλότερα από το μέγιστο δυνατό (1024 /10239). Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στην τεχνική υποστήριξη να τους το αναφέρεις και να δεις τι θα κάνουν από κει και πέρα.

----------


## kle500

Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι που μόλις πρόσεξα;
Αφού κάνω restart το router, το λαμπάκι του Internet αναβοσβήνει συνεχώς, μιας και τρέχω το μουλαράκι.

Όμως προ 5 λεπτών, και ενώ όλα δούλευαν μια χαρά και ήμουν με 5 ώρες uptime, το λαμπάκι  (internet) ξαφνικά έμεινε μόνιμα αναμένο.
Το μουλάρι κατέβαζε κανονικά, το internet δούλευε κανονικά, το τηλέφωνο επίσης.

Και λέω........ μήπως αυτό είναι κάποια ένδειξη ότι επέρχεται restart του router?
Διότι, μόλις προ ολίγου το έκανα εγώ restart και όντως το λαμπάκι ξανα-αναβοσβύνει.

Χμμμμ.

Για τσεκάρετε το!

----------


## SaTuRn

> Παιδιά να ρωτήσω κάτι που μόλις πρόσεξα;
> Αφού κάνω restart το router, το λαμπάκι του Internet αναβοσβήνει συνεχώς, μιας και τρέχω το μουλαράκι.
> 
> Όμως προ 5 λεπτών, και ενώ όλα δούλευαν μια χαρά και ήμουν με 5 ώρες uptime, το λαμπάκι  (internet) ξαφνικά έμεινε μόνιμα αναμένο.
> Το μουλάρι κατέβαζε κανονικά, το internet δούλευε κανονικά, το τηλέφωνο επίσης.
> 
> Και λέω........ μήπως αυτό είναι κάποια ένδειξη ότι επέρχεται restart του router?
> Διότι, μόλις προ ολίγου το έκανα εγώ restart και όντως το λαμπάκι ξανα-αναβοσβύνει.
> 
> ...



 Τυχαίνει και σε μένα συνέχεια. Έχει τύχη να είναι και εντελώς σβηστό το λαμπάκι το internet και να έχω κανονικά internet. Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι ένα ακόμα (από τα λίγα!!!) ελαττώματα του router.  :Razz:

----------


## kle500

> Τυχαίνει και σε μένα συνέχεια. Έχει τύχη να είναι και εντελώς σβηστό το λαμπάκι το internet και να έχω κανονικά internet. Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι ένα ακόμα (από τα λίγα!!!) ελαττώματα του router.


Επειδή έχω άλλα 2 speedtouch (536, 585), αυτά δεν το κάνουν αυτό. Απλά όταν υπάρχει κίνηση του Internet, αναβοσβήνει, όταν είναι idle, μένει σταθερό.

Πάλι τώρα σταθερά αναμένο είναι.

----------


## jaguar13

Άλλος ένας ενεργοποιημένος στο club!

----------


## kx5

> Επειδή έχω άλλα 2 speedtouch (536, 585), αυτά δεν το κάνουν αυτό. Απλά όταν υπάρχει κίνηση του Internet, αναβοσβήνει, όταν είναι idle, μένει σταθερό.
> 
> Πάλι τώρα σταθερά αναμένο είναι.


Χθες το βράδυ ήταν συνεχώς αναμμένο. Σήμερα αναβοσβήνει αλλά restart δεν έγινε.
Ότι να ναι  :Razz:

----------


## Cosmonaut

Το πρώτο μου post με την NetOne  :One thumb up: 

Αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπώ στο μενού του speedtouch. Βάζω το S/N αλλά τίποτα.

----------


## mich83

Βάλτο χωρίς τους χαρακτήρες μέσα στη παρένθεση

----------


## Cosmonaut

Σωστός  :One thumb up: 

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 2:28:44
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	6,87 / 77,78
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 22,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 15,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	3 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 432
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	84 / 330

----------


## mich83

Άλλη  μία καλή γραμμή  :One thumb up: 


ο Ο (Ποτε θα δώ κι εγώ τέτοια νούμερα; )

----------


## bilia

> Λοιπόν, τα στατιστικά σου δεν είναι άσχημα, με τη διαφορά ότι συντονίζεις χαμηλότερα από το μέγιστο δυνατό (1024 /10239). Κάνε ένα τηλέφωνο στην τεχνική υποστήριξη να τους το αναφέρεις και να δεις τι θα κάνουν από κει και πέρα.


ευχαριστω , θα τους παρω και θα δουμε τι θα γινει

----------


## Geotzourmi

Να μαι και εγώ 
Uptime:	0 days, 2:46:10
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	163,85 / 1,59
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 24,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 11,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	2 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2.648
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	908 / 498

Τα errors αυτά με τι έχουν να κάνουν ακριβώς??

Η γραμμή κατεβάζει full στα 1050 KB/s

----------


## rdaniel

Τις τελευταίες ημέρες παρατηρώ πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες όλο το 24-ωρο σε down load. Πιάνω 250-600KBps το πολύ, ανάλογα την ώρα, τόσο από το site της NetOne όσο και από γνωστούς καλούς servers του εξωτερικού, με χρήση Flashget.

Έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς παρόμοιο φαινόμενο  :Thinking:  ή να θεωρήσω εαυτόν "τυχερό" ;  :Razz:

----------


## yuk

Kατά διαστήματα συμβαίνει. Χτες το βράδυ κατέβαζα με download manager το FC7 από switch.ch με μάξιμουμ 750... Μια φτιάχνει και χτυπάω χιλιάρικα, μια ξαναχαλάει και πέφτει στα 500-600. Μπουκώνουμε φαίνεται. Bέβαια δεν είναι ακόμα τραγικά τα πράγματα, αλλά ένα upgrade πρέπει να προγραμματιστεί, νομίζω.  :Wink:

----------


## Geotzourmi

Ρε παιδιά αυτό το ρουτερ ειναι πολύ περίεργο....Ενώ  έχω τηλέφωνο κανονικά και δεν κλείνει το led του dsl (με το led του ιντερνετ να είναι αναβοσβήνει συνεχώς) εδώ και δύο ώρες συνεχώς σταματάει να ανταποκρίνεται το ιντερνετ και στην αντιμετώπιση σφαλμάτων του msn είδα ότι δε βρίσκει τους DNS servers....Τι μπορώ να κάνω γι' αυτό?

----------


## yuk

Tίποτα. Περιμένουμε να το φτιάξουνε...

----------


## rdaniel

Μου συμβαίνει κι εμένα εδώ και κάποιες ώρες, και από το τεχνικό μου είπαν δεν υπάρχει βλάβη (... δηλαδή, καλά που τα λέμε εδώ μεταξύ μας και δεν βγαίνουμε τρελοί!  :Whistle: )

Πάντως, προσωρινά δοκίμασα να χρησιμοποιώ τους opendns servers: 208.67.222.222 και 208.67.220.220 ...

----------


## yuk

Eμένα μου είπαν ότι κάνουν αναβάθμιση. Ξεκίνησαν στις 22:00 και γύρω στις 00:30 θα πρέπει να είναι όλα εντάξει λένε. (Και το τηλέφωνο έχει πρόβλημα.)

----------


## kx5

Εμένα κάλεσαν στο σταθερό του ΟΤΕ (δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα) για να κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές στο router. Έλειπα όμως από το σπίτι. Σύμφωνα με τον αδελφό μου όλο το απόγευμα είχε πρόβλημα σταθερό και internet. 
Τώρα που γύρισα είναι εντάξει. Αύριο θα τους πάρω να μάθω λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## yuk

Εδώ και μισή ώρα όλα δείχνουν εντάξει πάλι.  :Cool:

----------


## Sebu

> Eμένα μου είπαν ότι κάνουν αναβάθμιση. Ξεκίνησαν στις 22:00 και γύρω στις 00:30 θα πρέπει να είναι όλα εντάξει λένε. (Και το τηλέφωνο έχει πρόβλημα.)


10 παρα 10 ξεκινησε.Δεν εσβησε τιποτα απλα νεκρωσε το ιντερνετ (δεν ανοιγε καμια σελιδα και δεν εκανε πινγκ πουθενα) ενω το τηλεφωνο δουλευε με ρομποτικη χροια και μεγαλη καθυστερηση και βαθος στον ηχο.

Τους πηρα τηλεφωνο και μου ειπαν οτι αλλαξανε bbras ή κατι με τους bbras τελος παντων (το παλικαρι στο τηλεφωνο μιλαγε μεσα απο τα δοντια του και δεν ηθελα να τον πιεσω περισσοτερο) και οτι θα υπηρχε για καποια ωρα προβλημα στη δρομολογηση.

Σε εμενα λυθηκε κανενα μισαωρο μετα (εκανα και μια επανεκκινηση του ρουτερ για παν ενδεχομενο).

----------


## akaloith

το τηλεφωνο τα ειχε παιξει τελειως. τωρα λογικα back to normal

----------


## pantakos

Ναι το πρόβλημα υπήρχε ανάμεσα 21:50 μέχρι τις 12:00. Εαν όμως πρόκειτε να κάνουνε "αναβαθμίσεις" θα πρέπει να μας το λένε, να μην τρέχουμε να κάνουμε ρεσέτ ρούτερς κλπ...

----------


## laios23

καλημερα παιδια και συγχαρητηρια για το πολυ χρησιμο φορουμ.απο εχθες το απογευμα ειμαι και εγω ενεργο μελος της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.δυστυχως επειδη βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο δεν μπορεσα να τσεκαρω εγω την νεα μου γραμμη γιαυτο εστειλα τον ξαδερφο μου να μου συνδεσει το ρουτερ(ηρθε με το ταχυδρομειο).μενω στο ν.ηρακλειο αττικης.
θελω να ρωτησω-επισημανω τα εξης...
καταρχας η ποιοτητα τηλεφωνικης συνδιαλεξης ειναι αριστη.δεν καταλαβα διαφορα απο τον οτε.ομως...
ο ξαδερφος μου απλα ενωσε το ρουτερ με ενα καλωδιο ethernet με το κομπιουτερ και μου ειπε τα εξης...δεν ειναι και παρα πολυ γρηγορη η περιηγηση στον ΝΕΤ.επισης δοκιμασε να κατεβασει ενα ερχειο απο το ΙΝΣΟΜΝΙΑ και το κατεβασε με 80κβ/δευτ.λιγα δεν ειναι???μου φανηκε περιεργο....γιαυτο λοιπον ειπα να ποσταρω και να ρωτησω τα εξης..ποια ειναι η κατα μεσο ορο ταχυτητα κατεβασματος???θα πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο(πχ να καλεσω καποιο τεχνικο απο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ)για να μου ρυθμισει το ρουτερ??εγω πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο??
ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...

----------


## penetrator

Και εγώ χτες το βράδυ είχα πρόβλημα. Πήρα την τεχνική υποστήριξη να ρωτήσω τι συμβαίνει και μου είπαν ότι είναι γενικό τεχνικό πρόβλημα. Δεν είπε κάτι για αναβάθμιση. Και μάλλον αυτή είναι η πιο λογική απάντηση. Κάπου 12.30 ξαναέφτιαξαν τα πράγματα...
p.s. Αν έκαναν αναβάθμιση θα επέλεγαν μια ώρα πιο αργά...

----------


## mich83

Kι εγώ είχα πρόβλημα αλλά ρε παιδιά εμένα μου είπε η κοπέλα ότι δεν έχει πρόβλημα το ιντερνετ αλλά μόνο η τηλεφωνια και καθόμουν και ψαχνόμουν σα βλάκας:\

----------


## laios23

> καλημερα παιδια και συγχαρητηρια για το πολυ χρησιμο φορουμ.απο εχθες το απογευμα ειμαι και εγω ενεργο μελος της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.δυστυχως επειδη βρισκομαι στο εξωτερικο δεν μπορεσα να τσεκαρω εγω την νεα μου γραμμη γιαυτο εστειλα τον ξαδερφο μου να μου συνδεσει το ρουτερ(ηρθε με το ταχυδρομειο).μενω στο ν.ηρακλειο αττικης.
> θελω να ρωτησω-επισημανω τα εξης...
> καταρχας η ποιοτητα τηλεφωνικης συνδιαλεξης ειναι αριστη.δεν καταλαβα διαφορα απο τον οτε.ομως...
> ο ξαδερφος μου απλα ενωσε το ρουτερ με ενα καλωδιο ethernet με το κομπιουτερ και μου ειπε τα εξης...δεν ειναι και παρα πολυ γρηγορη η περιηγηση στον ΝΕΤ.επισης δοκιμασε να κατεβασει ενα ερχειο απο το ΙΝΣΟΜΝΙΑ και το κατεβασε με 80κβ/δευτ.λιγα δεν ειναι???μου φανηκε περιεργο....γιαυτο λοιπον ειπα να ποσταρω και να ρωτησω τα εξης..ποια ειναι η κατα μεσο ορο ταχυτητα κατεβασματος???θα πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο(πχ να καλεσω καποιο τεχνικο απο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ)για να μου ρυθμισει το ρουτερ??εγω πρεπει να κανω κατι αλλο??
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...


anybody????? :Worthy:

----------


## Geotzourmi

10mbit = περίπου 1050 - 1100KB/s μέγιστο download (θεωρητικά είναι 10239 / 8(bit) = 1279 KB/s)...Δοκίμασε και από αλλού όπως από ftp ntua ή τορρεντς για να τεστάρεις την γραμμή σου...Πχ το ινσόμνια μπορεί απλά να μη μπορούσε να δώσει περισσότερα kB...

----------


## pstr

> καλημερα παιδια [...]
> ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων...


Πρώτα απ' όλα θα πρέπει να δεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου, στα πόσα έχει συγχρονίσει. Μετά δοκίμασε να κατεβάσεις drivers από nvidia.com.

----------


## amateur361

μπράβο τους,
μόλις με πήραν στο τηλέφωνο χωρίς να τους έχω καν ενοχλήσει ,διότι τα προβλήματα μου ,εκτος από τα γενικότερα κολληματάκια της τηλεφωνίας και reset k.λ.π, έχουν ελαχιστοποιηθεί και αυτό το εξετίμησα παρα πολύ, που μου εζητήθη και σχόλιο εφ όλης της ύλης, και μου δόθηκε η ευκαιρία να πω και γενικότερα πράγματα για να βοηθήσουν και αυτούς που δεν έχουν ακόμη καλά αποτελέσματα

click START to re-test
20/07/2007 09:19:14
Checking for Middleboxes . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .  Done
running 10s outbound test (client to server) . . . . . 812.64Kb/s
running 10s inbound test (server to client) . . . . . . 7.80Mb/s
Your PC is connected to a Cable/DSL modem

click START to re-test


Your current bandwidth reading is:

8.73 Mbps

which means you can download at 1.09 MB/sec. from our servers. 

28.8 kbps	Analog	 
33.6 kbps	Analog	 
56 kbps	Analog	 
64 kbps	ISDN	 
128 kbps	ISDN	 
384 kbps	xDSL	 
768 kbps	xDSL	 
1000 kbps	xDSL	 
1500 kbps	T1	 
8943.1 kbps	YOU	 
 :One thumb up:

----------


## akpe

Μόλις συνδέθηκα!

Uptime:	0 days, 2:02:10
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023/9.459
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 65,39/453,46

 :Wink: 

Απέχω πολύ από το dslam βασικά, γι'αυτό και χάνω περίπου 1mbps... αλλά τι να κάνουμε!

----------


## pstr

Σημασία έχει να είναι σταθερή η σύνδεσή σου και για το 1mbit μην πολυνοιάζεσαι... Πόσταρε αν θέλεις και τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά (από τη σελίδα που βρήκες αυτά, πάτα το details δεξιά πάνω).

----------


## akpe

> Σημασία έχει να είναι σταθερή η σύνδεσή σου και για το 1mbit μην πολυνοιάζεσαι... Πόσταρε αν θέλεις και τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά (από τη σελίδα που βρήκες αυτά, πάτα το details δεξιά πάνω).


Uptime:	0 days, 2:32:34
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 9.459
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	87,43 / 488,09
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,0 / 39,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 6,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	340 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 7.878
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 3.934

χμου... το attenuation είναι τραγικά μεγάλο ή μου φαίνεται;...  :Frown:

----------


## No-Name

Eφόσον εισαι τραγικά μακριά από το dslam..... :Sad:

----------


## akpe

oh well, δεν έχει και τόσο μεγάλη σημασία... αφού έχω έστω και 9ρι (οριακά μεν...). 

Θα δω, αν τυχόν έχω disconnects κλπ (μέχρι στιγμής κανένα πρόβλημα) θα τους πω να με κλειδώνουν στα 9  :Smile:

----------


## mich83

Ρε παιδια attenuation 39 δεν ειναι και ΤΡΑΓΙΚΑ μεγάλο. Είναι απλώς μεγάλο.

----------


## rdaniel

> Ναι το πρόβλημα υπήρχε ανάμεσα 21:50 μέχρι τις 12:00. Εαν όμως πρόκειτε να κάνουνε "αναβαθμίσεις" θα πρέπει να μας το λένε, να μην τρέχουμε να κάνουμε ρεσέτ ρούτερς κλπ...


Συμφωνώ. Και επιπλέον, δεν μπορεί να τους καλείς και να σου λένε ότι δεν γίνονται εργασίες και δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα και εσύ να ψάχνεσαι!!! :Mad:

----------


## yuk

Παρατηρώ σήμερα ότι το SNR μου σταμάτησε να παίζει από 20-10,5 με κάθε refresh της σελίδας των στατιστικών και έχει καρφωθεί στα 19,5. Mάλλον οι χτεσινές εργασίες πρέπει να βοήθησαν.  :Wink:

----------


## Geotzourmi

Εμένα πάλι συνεχώς αλλάζει

----------


## yuk

Kαρφωμένο στο 19,5 ακόμα...  :Smile: 

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 13:21:10
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	90,12 / 915,94
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 24,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 19,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4.634 / 1.545
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	13.586 / 946

----------


## rdaniel

Και το δικό μου snr αλλάζει στη διάρκεια της ημέρας.

----------


## Dr.CHaNaS

Σε εμενα δειχνει να αλλαξε προς το καλυτερο. Εκει που ειχα 3-4 disconnect τη μερα, τα οποια ομως ουδεποτε καταλαβα,τωρα εχω 2+ μερες uptime.

Uptime:	2 days, 13:59:42
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	18,45 / 14,35
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 23,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 13,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	8.270 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 68.836
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 38.844

Και το S/N καρφωθηκε στο 12+.

----------


## fot20

Γεια σας παιδια, μάλλον και εγώ θα ανήκω συντομα στο club, μήπως ξέρει κανείς σας πως είναι οι ταχύτητες της net one στο Γαλάτσι;Και αν γενικά έχει προβλήματα στην περιοχή;

----------


## kosdian

Νά μαι και γώ στο Club παίδες. Ενεργοποιήθηκα από την Πέμπτη. Τις πρώτες μέρες είχα disconnects και ρομποτική φωνή στο τηλεφώνο τις απογευματινές ώρες και είχα ψιλοαπογοητευτεί αλλά σήμερα έχει σταθεροποιηθεί. Ελπίζω να συνεχιστεί έτσι. Απο rapidshare έπιασα 1000άρες ταχύτητες αλλά το ping στα games είναι λίγο πιο χαμηλό από την Vivodi που είχα. Τα στοιχεία μου για περιοχή Χαλανδρίου:



> Uptime:    1 day, 15:04:01
> Modulation:G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 10.239
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:149,04 / 1,66
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    11,5 / 17,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:15,5 / 31,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:11,0 / 12,5
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM
> Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0
> ...

----------


## Koumooo

εγω παιδες εξακολουθω να εχω πολλα disconnects καθε μερα, μη με ρωτησετε ποσα, απλα σας λεω οτι οτανμπω στο web interface συνηθως βλέπω συνδεση 2-3 ωρες, αντε να εχω δει και 2-3 φορες 4η 5 ποτε παραπάνω.

επίσηςντο s/n παιζει αναμεσα σε 6,5-8,5 συνηθως και σπανια βλέπω ενα 10ρι η καπου εκει.

να πω οτι οι τεχνικοι με εχουν παρει τηλέφωνο για να κλεισουμε ραντεβού το οποιο το εβαλ εγω μαι βδομαδα μετα μια ςκαι πηζω αφανταστα στη δουλει ακαι δεν ειμαι ποτε σπιτι... οποτε θα σας πω νεοτερα την τετάρτη..

----------


## citylop

Καλώς σας βρήκα παιδιά, κι εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα από τις 13/7, όλα καλά από περιστέρι μέχρι τώρα. Πολύ καλές ταχύτητες στο internet και άψογη τηλεφωνία, παρόλο που είμαι αρκετά μακριά από το κέντρο. Το μόνο που έχω προσέξει είναι οτι για να πιάσω τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα πρέπει να κατεβάζω 2 αρχεία από ένα server και όχι ένα, π.χ. rapidshare κατεβάζω γύρω στα 500 αν κατεβάσω 2 τότε ανεβαίνει στο χιλιάρικο. Περίεργο;

----------


## penetrator

καθόλου. Δε νομίζω να μπορεί κανείς να πιάσει full ταχύτητα με μόνο ένα download...

----------


## dio_

Γεια σας παιδια! 
Σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο τη νετ1  για να μου πουν οτι μου εδωσαν τη φορητοτητα. Ενθουσιασμενος, συνεδεσα το μοντεμ και το τηλεφωνο. Ωστοσο, διαπιστωσα οτι η το νουμερο 210... δε λειτουργουσε και επισης h ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ ηταν πολυ χαμηλη. Εκανα καποια τεστ με αποτελεσμα να μου δινει 1,3 mbs download και 800 kbs upload. Τους πηρα τηλεφωνα εξηγωντας το προβλημα και μου ειπαν οτι θα με ειδοποιησουν. Το ποτε αγνωστο...Ξερετε κανενα αξιοπιστο τεστ για την ταχυτητα?

----------


## aitos

> Γεια σας παιδια! 
> Σημερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο απο τη νετ1  για να μου πουν οτι μου εδωσαν τη φορητοτητα. Ενθουσιασμενος, συνεδεσα το μοντεμ και το τηλεφωνο. Ωστοσο, διαπιστωσα οτι η το νουμερο 210... δε λειτουργουσε και επισης h ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ ηταν πολυ χαμηλη. Εκανα καποια τεστ με αποτελεσμα να μου δινει 1,3 mbs download και 800 kbs upload. Τους πηρα τηλεφωνα εξηγωντας το προβλημα και μου ειπαν οτι θα με ειδοποιησουν. Το ποτε αγνωστο...Ξερετε κανενα αξιοπιστο τεστ για την ταχυτητα?


καλορίζικος φίλε  :Smile: 

www.numion.com είναι σχετικά καλή ένδειξη 

 όσο για την φορητότητα , συνήθως αργεί να λειτουργήσει πλήρως - μία εβδομάδα περίπου

----------


## vasalos

:Crying:  μαλλον έχω άσχημα στατιστικά ή μαλλον θα έλεγα μη ρυθμισμένα
Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 1:58:31
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.019 / 16.810
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	213,02 / 134,23
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 1,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 23,0
*SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 6,0*
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	831 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
*CRC Errors (Up/Down):	64 / 564
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	116 / 474*

----------


## NeK

> *Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.019 / 16.810*


Φϊλε μου μάλλον έχει να κάνει με το ότι είσαι συνδεδεμένος στα 16mbit και όχι στα 10 (γιαυτό και είσαι οριακά) μάλλον δεν σε έχουν ρυθμίσει στα 10mbit όπου και προφανώς δεν θα έχεις προβλήματα.

----------


## akpe

Και εμένα μετά από 3 ημέρες δεν είναι και τα καλύτερα  :Sad: 

Uptime:	0 days, 9:46:55
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 9.709
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	188,11 / 802,36
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / *19,5*
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,0 / *39,5*
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / *6,0*
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	8.860 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / *47.216*
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / *10.404*

oh well...

Αν και δεν φταίνε αυτά για τις χαμηλές ταχύτητες που πιάνω (300-450, άντε 500 max, εκτός από αργά το βράδυ που πιάνω 850-900 *μόνο* από τα bandwidthfiles) υπάρχει τίποτα που μπορεί να γίνει από πλευράς μου ή πλευράς netone προκειμένου να βελτιωθούν; (εκτός από το να μετακομίσω πάνω ακριβώς από το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ!)

----------


## lewton

Με attenuation 39,5 δύσκολο...
Τουλάχιστον ελπίζω να μην έχεις αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## akpe

Ευτυχώς καμία... μέχρι τώρα δηλαδη!

----------


## rdaniel

Λοιπόν, παρατήρησα το εξής: 

κατέβαζα ένα (μόνο) torrent 1.3GB, ταχύτητα έπιασα μέχρι 500KBps περίπου, μέσος όρος στα 300KBps, αλλά κάπου στο 70% άρχισα να μιλάω στο τηλέφωνο.

Άκουγα και με άκουγαν φυσιολογικά ΑΛΛΑ!

Μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά το τηλέφωνο νεκρώθηκε. Κλείνω το utorrent και ξαναπαίρνω τηλέφωνο. Κρατάει για λίγο και πάλι τα ίδια. Ξαναπροσπαθώ, και σε λίγο ΞΑΝΑ τα ίδια!  :Mad: 

Παίρνω μέσω ATA και VoIP Discount το ίδιο νούμερο, μιλάω με την ίδια ποιότητα πρακτικά και ΧΩΡΙΣ πρόβλημα.

Συμπέρασμα: κάτι δεν παίζει καλά με τις ρυθμίσεις, και ενισχύεται η άποψή μου ότι το speedtouch ΔΕΝ είναι και το καλύτερο που θα μπορούσαμε να έχουμε στα χέρια μας  :Thinking:

----------


## kx5

Το απόγευμα νέκρωνε το τηλέφωνο με τον τρόπο που περιγράφεις. 
Πρώτη φορά που είχα τόσο σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

----------


## harris

> μαλλον έχω άσχημα στατιστικά ή μαλλον θα έλεγα μη ρυθμισμένα


Από όσο καταλαβαίνω, είναι όντως τελείως αρύθμιστη η γραμμή σου  :Wink: 




> υπάρχει τίποτα που μπορεί να γίνει από πλευράς μου ή πλευράς netone προκειμένου να βελτιωθούν;


Διάβασε αυτό για αρχή και βλέπουμε, αν και με attenuation στο 39,5 δύσκολα πας για καλύτερα  :Sad:

----------


## antonatos

Γεια απο σημερα, ειμαι ενεργοπιοιμενος στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και απο οτι δειχνουν τα πραγματα βαδιζουμε καλα. Απο πινγκς ειμαι μια χαρα. Απο τηλεφωνω δεν ξερω δεν εγινε η φοριτοτιτα ακομα. Η αποσταση μου απο το ΔΣΛΑΜ ειναι 1800 περιπου μετρα και οριστε και οι μετρησεις του ρουτερ:

Link Information
Uptime:0 days, 5:28:15Modulation:G.992.5 annex ABandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 10.239Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:13,33 / 35,60Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 17,0Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:16,0 / 31,5SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:9,5 / 10,0Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCMLoss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):1 / 0Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Link (Remote):0Error Seconds (Local/Remote):3.760 / 0FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0CRC Errors (Up/Down):208 / 3.176HEC Errors (Up/Down):992 / 1.706generateTasks()
σε γενικες γραμμες καλα ειναι

----------


## harris

> σε γενικες γραμμες καλα ειναι


Και σε γενικές και σε ειδικές μια χαρά είσαι  :Wink:

----------


## mich83

Tέλος καλό, όλα καλά και με πολύ καλό βρόχο!

Έγινε αλλαγή βρόχου και τα καινούρια στατιστικά ειναι αυτά:




> Uptime:	0 days, 0:06:53
> 
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
> 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/KB]:	1,19 / 991,00
> 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
> ...


Toυ παλιού ήταν αυτά:




> Uptime:	0 days, 0:06:53
> 
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 582 / 1520
> 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
> 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	41,0 / 48,5
> ...


Kαι φυσικά ο Ο.Τ.Ε δε τον είχε βρει προβληματικό..  :Thumb down: 


Από σήμερα λοιπόν κι εγώ στο κλαμπ των ενεργοποιημένων και μη προβληματικών της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. 

 Να σημειώσω ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό ο τρόπος που λειτούργησαν ως προς εμένα ήταν υποδειγματικός. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι τα προβλήματα που είχα μαζί τους οφείλονταν σε μία ατυχή περίοδο. 

 Αυτά! Άντε και για IPTV!

----------


## yuk

Eπιτέλους!  :Clap:

----------


## lewton

Πολύ καλό νέο!  :Smile:

----------


## rdaniel

Αυτός ο "μάρτυρας" ο nxenos ρε παιδιά (και ο Sebu, αλλά αυτός είναι μάλλον πολύ pissed off για να ασχοληθεί πλέον...) δεν θα χαμογελάσει κάποια στιγμή άραγε;  :Thinking: 

Μήπως να τυπώσει μπλουζάκια "Εγώ πότε θα γίνω ευρυζωνάς;"  :Razz:

----------


## harris

> Kαι φυσικά ο Ο.Τ.Ε δε τον είχε βρει προβληματικό..


Eρώτησις κρίσεως από συμπάσχοντα: Και πως πείσθηκε ο ΟΤΕ να σου αλλάξει βρόχο; ΟΕΟ;  :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

Ευχαριστώ παίδες!




> Eρώτησις κρίσεως από συμπάσχοντα: Και πως πείσθηκε ο ΟΤΕ να σου αλλάξει βρόχο; ΟΕΟ;



Δεν έχω ιδέα. Προσωπικά δεν έκανα τίποτα. Υποθέτω θα είχαν από τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ τις "επαφές" τους  :Thinking:

----------


## harris

> Δεν έχω ιδέα. Προσωπικά δεν έκανα τίποτα. Υποθέτω θα είχαν από τη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ τις "επαφές" τους


Τι θέλω και ρωτάω.............      :Crying:   :Crying: 

Θα σου 'λεγα τι μου την έκανες την ψυχολογία μου τώρα, άρα έχε χάρη που μας διαβάζει κόσμος  :Laughing:  :Razz:

----------


## vaiosr

GIA peite einai kala ayta ta stats?

Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 3:20:34 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.035 / 9.996 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 12,02 / 74,78 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 6,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,0 / 22,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,0 / 16,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / GSPN 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 440 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 20 / 20 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 8 / 14

----------


## lewton

> GIA peite einai kala ayta ta stats?
> 
> Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 3:20:34 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> ...


Moιάζει ανεξήγητο το ότι συγχρονίζεις στα 9.996. Η γραμμή είναι καλή και σηκώνει και 10240.

----------


## harris

> GIA peite einai kala ayta ta stats?


Άριστα είναι  :One thumb up: 

Αλλά γράφε στα Ελληνικά  :Wink:

----------


## vaiosr

συγνωμη παρασυρθηκα  :Whistle:

----------


## Kombatant

> Άριστα είναι 
> 
> Αλλά γράφε στα Ελληνικά




Off Topic


		Καμιά φορά είσαι αφηρημένος και γράφεις στα greeklish - την πάτησα κ γω πριν καμιά βδομάδα και το έφαγα το infraction  :Sorry:

----------


## nm96027

Παρατηρηση:

Αναμεσα στα καινουργια στατιστικα...




> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 17,0 / 33,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 13,0


και στα παλια...




> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 41,0 / 48,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,0 / 6,0


Η σημαντικοτερη αλλαγη ειναι του attenuation που υποδιπλασιαστηκε (και κατι παραπανω).
Υπηρξε βεβαια σημαντικη μειωση του θορυβου αλλα και το line attenuation αλλαξε δραματικα.

Μπραβο παντως, στην Netone που τα καταφερε!
Ή στον ΟΤΕ που το εκανε.

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Μπραβο παντως, στην Netone που τα καταφερε!
> Ή στον ΟΤΕ που το εκανε.


Φεύγω... σας εγκαταλείπω... πάω στη γωνιά μου να κλάψω μόνος μου...  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## mich83

> GIA peite einai kala ayta ta stats?
> 
> Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 3:20:34 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> ...



 Για attenuation 8 στο up, ο θόρυβος είναι πολύ μεγάλος. Ίσως αυτό θα έπρεπε να το κοιτάξεις ξεκινώντας από την εσωτερική καλωδίωση.



@Hariis: Mπορούμε αμφότεροι να σβήσουμε τα μηνύματα μας και να ξεχάσεις τι σου απάντησα  :Razz:

----------


## vaiosr

> Για attenuation 8 στο up, ο θόρυβος είναι πολύ μεγάλος. Ίσως αυτό θα έπρεπε να το κοιτάξεις ξεκινώντας από την εσωτερική καλωδίωση.
> 
> 
> 
> @Hariis: Mπορούμε αμφότεροι να σβήσουμε τα μηνύματα μας και να ξεχάσεις τι σου απάντησα


η καλωδιωση μου ειναι καινουρια 5 χρονων,ανακατασκευσα ολα τα ηλεκτρολογικα πριν τον Γάμο :Smile:

----------


## akpe

Λοιπόν, μόλις έγινε διακοπή ρεύματος, και όσο προλαβαίνω τσέκαρα και πάλι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / *10.239* (από 9,400 που συγχρόνιζε πρίν)
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / *18,5* (από 19.5 στο down)
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 21,0 / 40,0 (παρέμεινε ως είχε)
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / *8,5* (από 6,0-6,5 που ήταν πρίν)

weird?

----------


## harris

> @Hariis: Mπορούμε αμφότεροι να σβήσουμε τα μηνύματα μας και να ξεχάσεις τι σου απάντησα


Δεν το πιστεύω!!!  :Shocked:  Με δουλεύουνε κιόλας!!!  :Whip:   :Whip:   :Whip:  

**harris ετοιμάζει επίθεση στο καφαο μπας και μας αλλάξουν βρόχο*

----------


## aitos

χμμμ  για να φιαξουν τον φίλτατο mich .....( συγχαρητήρια φίλε  :Smile:  

  χαλάσανε τις υπόλοιπες  υποτιθέμενες  καλλές συνδέσεις μέχρι τώρα .... :Razz: 

  καλλά ....ένας  μόνο καλός βρόχος μπορεί να λειτουργεί σε αυτόν τον ...νετ-ντουνιά ??.... :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 



  ( haris μαζί σου ...!!!!.....άλωση στα καφάο με nes-quick κακάο .... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> (άλωση στα καφάο με nes-quick κακάο ....


Το σύνθημα του καλοκαιριού!!! Θα το τυπώσω μπλουζάκι!!!  :ROFL:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

> Λοιπόν, μόλις έγινε διακοπή ρεύματος, και όσο προλαβαίνω τσέκαρα και πάλι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής:
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / *10.239* (από 9,400 που συγχρόνιζε πρίν)
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / *18,5* (από 19.5 στο down)
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 21,0 / 40,0 (παρέμεινε ως είχε)
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / *8,5* (από 6,0-6,5 που ήταν πρίν)
> 
> weird?


Ίσως η γραμμή σου επηρεάζεται από τα καλώδια του ρεύματος. Μπορεί να είναι τοποθετημένα πολύ κοντά μεταξύ τους σε κάποιο σημείο  :Thinking: ...απλή υπόθεση κάνω.

----------


## matondecobardes

να μαι και γω ΝΕΤΟΝΕ-άτος !! ενεργοποιημένος μόλις σήμερα. Εντός των προθεσμιών που μου έταξαν. Θα μετρήσω (μόλις μάθω πώς !!) και θα επανέλθω με πληροφορίες.
Πάντως η διαδικασία τοποθέτησης - σύνδεσης εξοπλισμού ήταν απλούστατη. :Worthy: 
επανήλθα:
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 14,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 24,0

Φασαριόζα η γραμμή ε?

----------


## harris

> Φασαριόζα η γραμμή ε?


Πλάκα κάνεις!!! 

Δε μου λες; Στον ΟΤΕ στην Πεντέλης μένεις, ετσι; Στο υπόγειο;  :Twisted Evil:  :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## spyII

Καλώς με και εμένα!Μόλις σήμερα ενεργοποίθηκα!
Κάθεστε και ασχολείστε με κάτι πράγματα ρε παιδιά.....Ημαρτον!!!!!

Θέλετε να σας δείξω τα δικά μου??????
Θα ψαρώσετε και τον κάνω φέτεςςςςςςςςςςς!

Μέχρι και που ντρέπομαι να τα γράψω κάτω από το Avatar!!! :Embarassed: 
Τι θορύβους και αηδίες!!!ΕΔΩ ΚΟΙΤΆΞΤΕ!!!!!!!!!

Uptime: 0 days, 0:02:15 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 979 / 3.140 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 24,00 / 10,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 31,0 / 51,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 7,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 1 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 21 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 8 / 10 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 14 / 6 


Θα πάρω τηλ αύριο να μιλήσω σε κανά τεχνικό.Ξενέρααααααααααα :Crazy:

----------


## mich83

Άμα το attenuation σου είναι το σωστό και δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα τότε συγγνώμη που στο λέω αλλά και στον θεό τον ίδιο να μιλήσεις..

----------


## spyII

Ελα όλα οκ!!!!Φτιάξανε όλα!!!!

Πω πω ταχύτητα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Wounded: 
Και οι κάμπιες πάνε πιο γρήγορα!

 :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy:  :Crazy: 



Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 952 / 1.113 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 17,50 / 53,71 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 31,0 / 51,0

----------


## penetrator

Με τόσο attenuation μη περιμένεις και πολλά. Διαβασε εδώ:
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...ht=attenuation
Σε ιδανικές συνθήκες το μέγιστο που θα μπορούσες να πιάσεις είναι 6mbps

----------


## jkoutsogiannis

Γεια χαρα σε ολους! Ενεργοποιηθηκα μολις την Δευτερα 23/07/07 και το μονο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω μεχρι και σημερα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να κανω εξερχομενες κλησεις απο κανενα απο τα 2 νουμερα!. Την πρωτη μερα που ανεφερα το προβλημα μου ειπαν να κανω Hard reset. το εκανα αλλα τιποτα! Μετα απο λιγο εφτιαξε μονο του. Σημερα Τεταρτη 25/07/07 εχω παλι το ιδιο προβλημα εκανα 6 Hard resets αλλα τιποτα!. Ανεφερα παλι το προβλημα και ...περιμενω. Μηπως μπορει κανεις να με διαφωτισει οσο αφορα αυτο το προβλημα? Τι ακριβως τρεχει ,απο τεχνικης αποψης?. Ειχε καποιος αλλοσ το ιδιο προβλημα?...δοθηκε λυση απο την εταιρια μονιμα? Ευχαριστω!

----------


## jkoutsogiannis

επισης αυτα ειναι τα δεδομενα μου: Αν μπορει καποιος να με διαφωτισει!
SL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:19:22
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.024 / 9.996
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	81,21 / 83,69
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 1,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 22,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 18,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4 / 8
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2

Ευχαριστω!

----------


## penetrator

Μου φαίνεται περίεργο γιατί ενώ φαίνεται καλή η γραμμή σου, έχεις κλειδώσει στα 9.996 download!
Όσο για το πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο... δε νομίζω να μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι εσυ. Να το δηλώσεις σαν βλάβη στη netone.

----------


## mac_user

Από προχθές ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ και μέχρι στιγμής είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος τόσο από τις ταχύτητες όσο κι από το τηλέφωνο.
Ιδού και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής:

Link Information

Uptime:	1 day, 23:28:05

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/MB]:	3,57 / 676,49

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 31,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 16,0

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	19.430 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 26.036

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 15.790

Από dl έπιασα από ένα αρχείο από την apple 845 Kb/sec σταθερά,ενώ και η ποιότητα του τηλεφώνου πολύ καλή.Δοκίμασα αστικά,υπεραστικά και εξωτερικό και μάλιστα στη Γκάνα και με άκουγαν και τους άκουγα πολύ καλά χωρίς διακοπές.
Εγώ την netone την είχα για πάνω από 2 χρόνια με προεπιλογή φορέα όταν ήμουν στον οτε και ποτέ δεν είχα προβλήματα:άριστη ποιότητα τηλεφωνίας,οι λογαριασμοί πάντα στην ώρα τους,ποτέ δεν είχαν γίνει λάθος χρεώσεις.
Πάντα είχα να λέω καλά λόγια γι αυτήν την εταιρία και απ'ότι φένεται θα συνεχίσω να λέω!

----------


## Koumooo

λοιπόον σημερα ηρθανε οι 2 τεχνικοι, συμπαθεις και ευγενικοι.
μετρανε τη γραμμη , οντως λενε εχετε το atenuation αυτο ( 32-33) ειστε στα 1890 μετρα, επικοινωνησαμε με τα κεντρικα και μας το ειπανε. ναι εχετε πολυ θορυβο ( 6-7) και για αυτο εχετε disconnetcs.

κατεβαινουμε κατω, μετραμε και στην εισοδο ακριβως τα ίδια.. αρα ΔΕΝ φταινει η εωτερικη καλωδίωση. Αρα τι φταίει? ο Βρόγχος.
τι θα κανουμε παιδια λεω τωρα, α τωρα θα κανουμε αιτηση για εξυγιανση, και αμ αποτυχει εμτα αιτημα για αλλαγη βρογχου, κλπ κλπ
αλλα εκει μου ειπαν οτι "νταξ φιλε, μη νομιζεις οτι θα σκιστει κιολας ο ΟΤ ε; Υπομονη και ΕΑΝ κανει τιποτε..".

οποτε αυταααααααααα
στον κακο βρογχο ωφειλονται τα απανωτα disconnects ( εχω 5-9 την μερα ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ), και το οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι ασταθης. Να σημειωσω εδω οτιΗΔΗ εχουν κλειδωσει τη γραμμη μου στα 7 και παλι γινοτναι συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις. με το που βγαλανε το λοκαρισμα και κανανε δοκιμες οτι τεχνικοι με την μια συνδεθηκε στα 10και μετα στα 9,6 -9,3. 
Επισης ο τυπος ηταν "ωπ για κοιτα να δεις, εκαν disconnect τη στιγμη που την μετραω!!!" μιλαμε για 3 λεπτα μετα που ειχε συγχρονισει.. και μου δειξε ενα γραφημα ( αποδοση της γραμμης??) που ηταν σαν τσατσαρα και μου λειε βλεπεις ειναι προβληματικη η γραμμη σου....

τωρα σκεφτομαι, να αφησω την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ να κινηεθ μονη της η να τους πρηξω στα τηλέφωνα? ( γιατι εχω ενα feeling οτι θελουν το σπρώξιμο τους..)

----------


## Sovjohn

Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ...Από προχτές, δηλαδή, αλλά έλα που μου είχαν στείλει ISDN router κατά λάθος, λες και είχα shared LLU...Παρέλαβα σήμερα πριν λίγο το σωστό (PSTN) και ιδού:




> Uptime:	0 days, 0:04:32
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	315,00 / 239,00
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,5 / 16,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 22,5
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
> Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
> ...

----------


## nxenos

> λοιπόον σημερα ηρθανε οι 2 τεχνικοι, συμπαθεις και ευγενικοι.
> μετρανε τη γραμμη , οντως λενε εχετε το atenuation αυτο ( 32-33) ειστε στα 1890 μετρα, επικοινωνησαμε με τα κεντρικα και μας το ειπανε. ναι εχετε πολυ θορυβο ( 6-7) και για αυτο εχετε disconnetcs.
> 
> κατεβαινουμε κατω, μετραμε και στην εισοδο ακριβως τα ίδια.. αρα ΔΕΝ φταινει η εωτερικη καλωδίωση. Αρα τι φταίει? ο Βρόγχος.
> τι θα κανουμε παιδια λεω τωρα, α τωρα θα κανουμε αιτηση για εξυγιανση, και αμ αποτυχει εμτα αιτημα για αλλαγη βρογχου, κλπ κλπ
> αλλα εκει μου ειπαν οτι "νταξ φιλε, μη νομιζεις οτι θα σκιστει κιολας ο ΟΤ ε; Υπομονη και ΕΑΝ κανει τιποτε..".
> 
> οποτε αυταααααααααα
> στον κακο βρογχο ωφειλονται τα απανωτα disconnects ( εχω 5-9 την μερα ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ), και το οτι η γραμμη μου ειναι ασταθης. Να σημειωσω εδω οτιΗΔΗ εχουν κλειδωσει τη γραμμη μου στα 7 και παλι γινοτναι συνεχεις αποσυνδεσεις. με το που βγαλανε το λοκαρισμα και κανανε δοκιμες οτι τεχνικοι με την μια συνδεθηκε στα 10και μετα στα 9,6 -9,3. 
> ...


Οσο για το αν φτιαχτει ο βροχος σου.....ΚΑΑΑΛΑΑ!Βλ. sebu-ο ομιλων και μερικους αλλους...
και μεις,ακομα στο περιμενε ειμαστε...εδω και κανα μηνα...
Υπομονη...εεεχεις να ακουσεις....μην σου πω οτι εχει ΗΔΗ φτιαχτει ο βροχος σου και δεν το εχεις παρει χαμπαρι!Η...."ο βροχος σου,κατα τον ΟΤΕ,δεν εχει προβλημα..ειναιμια χαρα"!
Εχεις ψωμι ακομα! :Thumb down:

----------


## mich83

Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί δε ΄ζητάνε αλλαγή βρόχου και σε σένα nxenos. Aνάφερε τους τη περίπτωση μου και πες τους να ζητήσουν. Εκτός αν υπάρχει καποια διαφοροποίηση.

----------


## nxenos

> Δε καταλαβαίνω γιατί δε ΄ζητάνε αλλαγή βρόχου και σε σένα nxenos. Aνάφερε τους τη περίπτωση μου και πες τους να ζητήσουν. Εκτός αν υπάρχει καποια διαφοροποίηση.


Δυο φορες εχω μιλησει μαζι τους,οχι τωρα βεβαια,ΟΤΑΝ τους βρηκα,εδω και ποοολυ καιρο,και φυσικα μου εχουν πει τα ιδια πραγματα!Οτι ο ΟΤΕ δεν βρηκε κανενα προβλημα στην γραμμη και τν πρωτη φορα ειχε δηλωθει αρση της βλαβης.Που σημαινει δηλ,αυτο που ανεφερα παραπανω!3 βδομαδες ηταν η τελευταια φορα που με ειχαν παρει τηλ,και μου ειχαν πει,τοτε,οτι κατι θα κοιταξουν στο dslam,αλλα θελουν και την δικια μου συμβολη,χωρις να καταλαβα τι ακριβως ενοουσε ο τεχνικος,προφανως να ημουν στο τηλ για καποιες περεταιρω οδηγιες η οτιδηποτε τελος παντων χρειαστουν.3 βδομαδες τωρα πριν εε?Ε,απο τοτε,ουτε φωνη ουτε ακροαση!Τα ιδια και τα ιδια δηλ....

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ...Από προχτές, δηλαδή, αλλά έλα που μου είχαν στείλει ISDN router κατά λάθος, λες και είχα shared LLU...Παρέλαβα σήμερα πριν λίγο το σωστό (PSTN) και ιδού:
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:04:32
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 315,00 / 239,00
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 16,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 22,5
> ...



Άψογος όμως λέμε  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: . Πολύ καλός . Έχεις τρελό Margin για το Attenuation και κλείδωμα στα 10   :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: . Ωραίος  :Smile:  .

----------


## contrast

Αίτηση στη ΝΕΤ1 13/7 ανεξαρτήτου βρόγχου Dlam Καλλιθέας.
Παραλαβή ρούτερ 23/7.
Σύνδεση 24/7  :Smile: 
Η γραμμή 10239/1023 μέχρι το κουτί της πολυκατοικίας και 10239/1019 μέχρι το ρούτερ.
Επί της ουσίας τώρα : Rapidshare single download ταχύτης 450kbs.Σήμερα το πρωϊ 700kbs.
Με utorrent 250/15  και  emule 5/30 Rapidshare 500kbs.Δεν μπόρεσα να τσιτώσω και το Μουλάρι.
Με μουλάρι και τόρεντ ανοικτά το browsing είναι καλό, ενώ στο τηλέφωνο παρετήρησα λίγο
θόρυβο(ελαφρύς  white noise) και ο συνομιλητής μου με άκουγε σαν σε υπεραστικό.Πταίσμα.
On line games δεν παίζω και αδιαφορώ για ping.
Το ρούτερ πρέπει να έχει 2048 πόρτες όπως και το 585. Πρόβλημα παρετήρησα στο port forwarding. Χωρίς ενεργοποιημένο UPnP στο ρούτερ δεν είχα port forwarding, με την ενεργοποίηση του όλα δουλεύουν ρολόϊ. Ίσως δεν το έψαξα αρκετά.
Πάντως είναι μακράν καλύτερο του Wood που πρέπει να ορίζεις και να ξαναορίζεις τις ρυθμίσεις σε κάθε κλείσιμο του υπολογιστή.
Όπως καταλάβατε ήμουν στην Vivodi   :Worthy:   αορίστου. Περιμένοντας από τον Μάϊο αναβάθμιση. Το μόνο που πήρα ήταν " χάντρες και καθρεπτάκια " .

----------


## acen

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 9:08:40
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	1,86 / 1,88
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,0 / 15,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	3,5 / 7,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 29,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
*Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	6.180 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	98 / 34
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	256 / 32*

να ανησυχω?

----------


## Kombatant

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ...Από προχτές, δηλαδή, αλλά έλα που μου είχαν στείλει ISDN router κατά λάθος, λες και είχα shared LLU...Παρέλαβα σήμερα πριν λίγο το σωστό (PSTN) και ιδού:


Άντε ρε, μεγείες... και στα δικά μας  :Smile:

----------


## mich83

Σήμερα το πρωί υπήρξε ένα θέμα. Ξεσυγχρόνισε και ξανασυγχρόνισε στα 2500 με 3500 kbps το down και γύρω στα 600 το up. Oι ξεσυγχρονισμοί ήταν συχνότατοι. Το απόγευμα πήρα τηλέφωνο και το ανέφερα και μετά από καμια ώρα ήταν πάλι όλα καλά. Δε ξέρω αν έκανα κάτι η έφτιαξε "μόνο" του ωστόσο. 

 Απο και και πέρα δεν ειμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος από ταχύτητες. Στη μεγαλύτερη διάρκεια της ημέρας παίζει από 300 έως 500 και τη νύχτα φτάνει και μέχρι τα ~800. Έχει τύχει και για μικρά διαστήματα να φτάσει και τα 1100. Εντάξει αυτό δε με ενοχλεί τόσο. Περισσότερο με ενοχλεί η απόδοση στο σερφάρισμα που είναι πραγματικά απογοητευτική. Σα να είναι μπουκωμένο και μάλιστα χωρίς τη χρήση κάποιου P2P προγράμματος. Πιθανότατα να μην έχω σεταριστεί καλά ακόμη. Θα τους το αναφέρω αύριο.

----------


## No-Name

Από τη μία σου άλλαξαν το βροχο από την άλλη έχεις νέα παρατράγουδα?

Γίνε πιεστικος και πιστευω ότι φυσικά έχουν όλη τη καλή διάθεση να βοηθήσουν και να παραδεχτούν εαν είναι ευθύνη δική τους. :Wink: 

Ελπίζω γρηγορη ανάρρωση στη γραμμή σου :Razz:

----------


## Koumooo

τεσπα, θα δουμε τι θα κανουν, εγω αυριο παντως θα πάρω τηλέφωνο και θα ανακινησω το θεμα. Τώρα που ξερω οτι δεν ειανι ζητημα εσωτρικης καλωδιωσεως αλλα βρογχου θα το κυνηγησω με αλλο μάτι. 

Ωπ ενοσω εγραφα αυτο το ποστ ειχα ΑΛΛO ενα disconnect.

Συνοψιζοντας τα προβλήματα μου ειναι:

1) συχνα disconnects τουλαχιστον 6-7 την μερα ΑΚΟΜΑ και μετην γραμμη "κατεβασμενη" στα 7Μ

2) ακομα και ενδιαμεσα οταν και καλα δεν εχει γινει αποσυνδεση προγράμματα διαφορα παθαινουν disconnect ( ολα τα online παιχνιδι απου εχω δοκιμασει ακομα και το EVe online που δεν ειναι και ιδιαιτερα απιτηττικο) να σημειεωσω οτι με την 384 που ειχα καποτε δουλευαν αψογα.

3) ομοιως διακοπες στην τηλεφωνια ΑΚΟΜΑ και σε φασεις που δεν φαινεται απο τον router να εχει γινει αποσυνδεση. Αν μιλησω πανω απο 15-20 λεπτα ειναι κατα 90% σιγουρο οτι καποια στιγμη θα "νεκρωσει" η γραμμη.

4) απογοητευτικο browsing. καθολου responcive.

5) απογοητευτικο κατεβασμα με p2p προγραμματα.

Tο μονο καλο μεχρι στιγμης ειναι :
το download Μεγαλων αρχειων φτανει στο maximum της γραμμης αν και καθυστερει να τελικιασει ( ισως και 2 λεπτα)
η ποιοτητα της φωνης αν δεν κοπει το τηλεφωνημα ειναι πολύ καλή..
και τελος η ανταποκριση των τεχνικών και του helpdesk , ειμαι απολυτα ικανοποιημενος αν εξαιρεσουμε την αρχικη καθυστερηση για υποβολη της αιτησης μου.

Οποτε αυριο τους παιρνω για αν ζητησω να κυνηγησουν την ιστορια με τον ΟΤΕ> εξυγιανση βρογχου, και αν αυτο δεν κανει διαφορα κατόπιν αλλαγη.

να και μια τα σχετικα ασχημα στατιστικά μου...το S?N ειναι απο τα "καλα" που εχω δει , συνηθως παιζει στο 6-6,5, και κοιταξτε λαθη σε μολις 13 λεπτά...

Uptime:	0 days, 0:13:38
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	893 / 7.165
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	28,57 / 12,04
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 32,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,0 / 8,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	15 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	7.290 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1.070 / 104
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.986 / 38

αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση σημερα ειναι οτι ενω εχω attenuation 32  ( αναλογει σε περιπου 2,4 χλμ) οι τεχνικοι μου ειπαν μετα απο επικοινωνια με το κεντρο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ οτι με βλεπουν στα 1890 μετρα...

----------


## mich83

Mα όχι εντάξει το πρόβλημα συγχρονισμού αποκαταστάθηκε άμεσα. Ουσιαστικά ούτε μέρα δεν είχε κλείσει από την ενεργοποίηση οπότε ήταν "λογικό". 

Τώρα για το σερφάρισμα και εγώ εύχομαι καλή ανάρρωση :Razz:

----------


## mich83

> 4) απογοητευτικο browsing. καθολου responcive.



+1 !!! (αρκεί να το κάνεις responsive  :Razz: )

----------


## kx5

Έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι με την τηλεφωνία. Ορισμένες φορές σταματάει να δουλεύει ή δεν καλεί αριθμούς. 
Σήμερα έγινε και η φορητότητα (τέρμα ο ΟΤΕ) οπότε τα προβλήματα θα είναι ακόμη πιο ενοχλητικά.

Οι υπόλοιποι κάτοικοι του σπιτιού έχουν αρχίσει τα παράπονα, με το δίκιο τους φυσικά.

----------


## mich83

> Έχω αρχίσει να απογοητεύομαι με την τηλεφωνία. Ορισμένες φορές σταματάει να δουλεύει ή δεν καλεί αριθμούς. 
> Σήμερα έγινε και η φορητότητα (τέρμα ο ΟΤΕ) οπότε τα προβλήματα θα είναι ακόμη πιο ενοχλητικά.
> 
> Οι υπόλοιποι κάτοικοι του σπιτιού έχουν αρχίσει τα παράπονα, με το δίκιο τους φυσικά.



Tέτοια λέγε μου...  :Mad:

----------


## kx5

> Tέτοια λέγε μου...


Δε σου λέω τίποτα...  :Thumb down: 
Εν το μεταξύ έχει πέσει μεγάλη γκρίνια και αυτό μου τη δίνει. 

Ήταν χαζομάρα που δεν έκανα σύνδεση μεριζόμενου βρόχου για να τεστάρω το voip της νετονίας ώστε να υπάρχει καβάτζα ο ΟΤΕ, αλλά γλυκάθηκα από την ιδέα να μην ξαναπληρώσω λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ.

----------


## No-Name

> αλλά γλυκάθηκα στην ιδέα να μην ξαναπληρώσω λογαριασμό ΟΤΕ.


όλοι το ίδιο πράξαμε και μετά τα λουζόμαστε....αχ πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω....

*βλέπε 4 ημέρες χωρίς τηλέφωνο 20/7 με 24/7

----------


## kx5

Ελπίζω σύντομα να σταματήσουν αυτά τα χαζά προβλήματα... χαζά διότι η γραμμή δεν έχει πρόβλημα, άρα είναι θέμα κακής υλοποίησης από μέρους τους  :Thinking:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Ενεργοποιήθηκα  :Smile:  , να και τα στατιστικά μου :


DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:36:38
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	12,66 / 114,53
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5,0 / 12,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 25,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	58 / 0

Πιστεύω πολύ καλά . Πρέπει να'χω attainable rate 22-23 mbit . Στον προηγούμενο βρόχο είχα attenuation 15.6 dB και τώρα έπεσε κι άλλο  :Smile: . Μόνο αυτά τα HEC Errors δε μου κάθονται καλά (αν και δεν ξέρω τί είναι) , επειδή στη Βιβόντι είχα 0 ή 1 μετά από uptime 15-20 ημερών  :Thinking:  ...

Υπενθυμίζω :

Αποστολή Αίτησης στην Net One 12/06
Καταχώρηση Αίτησης 13/06
Αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ
α)πρώτη εκδοχή Net One 09/07
β)δεύτερη εκδοχή Net One 19/06
Τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ 18/07
Παραλαβή ρούτερ 19/07
Τεχνικοί Net One : 23/07 (δήλωση βλάβης στον ΟΤΕ)
Ενεργοποίηση 27/07

Θέλω να πω μπράβο στον ΟΤΕ που εντός 3 εργάσιμων από τη δήλωση βλάβης βρόχου , τον επιδιόρθωσε και ενημέρωσε την Net One ...

----------


## penetrator

Ρε για πια λάθη μιλάς; Εδώ μερικοί μερικοί έχουμε χιλιάδες, όχι... 58 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## harris

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα  , να και τα στατιστικά μου


Άψογος!!!!!!!! Καλύτερα δεν γίνεται!!!!!!!!!  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## aitos

ουπσσ.....ερήμωσε το club .... :Thinking:  


  ίσως λόγω διακοπών ............

  πάντως οι φωνές του ...η χαρά των ενεργοποιημένων ....η συμπαράσταση και το ενδιαφέρον 

  είναι αξέχαστα ............ζήσαμε για μερικούς μήνες αξέχαστες στιγμές   ....


    καλό καλοκαίρι .....και ακόμη καλύτερο χειμώνα  :Smile:

----------


## vazelo

Παιδες να ρωτησω κατi στο ρουτερακι της netone μπορω να συνδεσω και ασυρματα τηλεφωνα?

----------


## rdaniel

Ό,τι τηλέφωνο συνδέεις σε γραμμή ΟΤΕ, συνδέεις και στο router της NetOne.

----------


## jaguar13

Link Information


Uptime: 2 days, 5:50:15 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 58,32 / 159,51 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 17,0 / 34,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 15,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 39.280 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 828 / 13.952 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 302 / 7.540 



Παιδιά αυτά είναι τα στατιστικά μου. Αυτά τα errors μου φαίνονται πολύ ανησυχητικά... :Sad: 
Αφήστε που κατεβάζω με 300-350k. Με βλέπω για 13860 :Mad: 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Molto80

Αίτηση στη NetOne: 03/07 (Πλήρης σύνδεση ανενεργού βρόχου)
Παραλαβή ρούτερ: 23/07
Τεχνικός NetOne: 24/07, δηλαδή 3 βδομάδες ακριβώς (Δεν έγινε σύνδεση λόγω δικού μου κωλύματος, αλλά ο τεχνικός ξαναήρθε μόλις τους κάλεσα.)
Ενεργοποίηση: 31/07 (Αφού έλυσα το δικό μου τεχνικό πρόβλημα.)

Άψογη εξυπηρέτηση.

----------


## datum

> Παιδες να ρωτησω κατi στο ρουτερακι της netone μπορω να συνδεσω και ασυρματα τηλεφωνα?


Με ασύρματα δουλεύω
Κανένα πρόβλημα
(Τι διαφορά να έχει άλλωστε :Wink:

----------


## limf(x)

Ορίστε και τα δικά μου στατιστικά : 


Uptime:	0 days, 0:58:23
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	893 / 8.190
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	12,87 / 103,76
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,5 / 37,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,0 / 10,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	22 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2.520
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	136 / 608

Επειτα απο αλλαγή καλώδιου λόγω υψηλού attenuation.Με συγχρόνισαν στα 8 για να μην έχω disconnects και όντως ως τωρα είμαι οκ.
Ωστόσο το πρόβλημα ειναι το εξής : Από speedtest και απο οποιοδήποτε αξιόπιστο site και αν προσπαθησα να κατεβάσω αρχείο οι ταχύτητεσ είναι απογοητευτικές τις τάξεως των 55KB/sec!!  _EKTOΣ_ από τα bandiwdth files του site της netone τα οποία κατεβαίνουν με 800K!!Πως γίνεται αυτο??? :Thumb down: 
Εκανα τις προτεινόμενες απο τον tugito ρυθμίσεις και δεν ειδα καποια διαφορά(κ ας μου περιόριζαν όντως την ταχύτητα!)
Εκλιπαρώ για οποιαδήποτε βοήθεια :Sorry: Τι να κάνω για να κατεβάζω και απο αλλους προορισμους καλα??

Υ.Γ Το θέμα είναι ότι προφανώς δεν πρέπει να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην γραμμη αφου μπορει και κατεβάζει με 800 αλλα γιατι ΜΟΝΟ απο τα bandwidth files?????

ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά,

EDIT: ΚΑΙ απο torrent κατεβάζω με 850Κ σταθερά :Smile:  :Smile: !!Απο ftp.ntua.gr και απο speedtest.forthnet.gr η εικόνα ειναι η προαναφερθείσα wtf is goin' on?

----------


## arouamparena

> Ορίστε και τα δικά μου στατιστικά : 
> 
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:58:23
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	893 / 8.190
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	12,87 / 103,76
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,5 / 37,0
> ...


Συνήθως  κάνουμε τεστ d/l από το ftp.ntua.gr  είναι ο ταχύτερος ελληνικός σέρβερ (νομίζω).

Αυτό συνιστούν για δοκιμή αρκετές άλλες εταιρείες.

Προσωπικά το δοκίμασα και έχω απογοητευτεί.  20-25 ΚΒ/s  Σήμερα  κάποια στοιγή έφτασε στο 200  μόνο για μια στιγμή, όταν κάναμε μαζί το τεστ με εκπρόσωπο της εταιρείας. Με το που τελείωσε το τεστ και κόπηκε η επικοινωνία με τον εκπρόσωπο, η ταχύτητα ξαναέπεσε.

Προσωπικά, διασιθάνομαι - υποθέτω πως το πρόβλήμα ίσως είναι στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που ίσως θα έχει μικρό bandwidth με το ΑΙΧ ή το εξωτερικό.

Όσο δουλεύουν οι εταιρείες (etairika paketa), ίσως όλο το bandwidth της να κατευθύνεται εκεί. Μόλις κλείσουν οι εταιρείες ή πάνε για ύπνο και οι τελευταίοι χρήστες της, κατά τις 5 το πρωί ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα.   Δεν μπορώ να εξηήσω αλλιώς γιατί στοις 5 το πρωί έχω τασχύτητα 3 ΜΒ  ενώ την ημέρα, 384Κ !!!

Είχα ακούσει παλιότερα για όσους είχαν dsl στο dslam Νέας Σμύρνης, πως την ημέρα τους έπαιρναν το bandwidth τα γραφεία επί της Συγγρού.  Το βράδυ αργά κάτι γινόταν!


Ποιος ξέρει περισσότερα για την υπόθεση bandwidth που αγοράζει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για να μάθουμε κι εμείς;

----------


## limf(x)

> υποθέτω πως το πρόβλήμα ίσως είναι στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που ίσως θα έχει μικρό bandwidth με το ΑΙΧ ή το εξωτερικό.


Αν ισχύει αυτό πως κατεβάζω με 850 σταθερά απο torrents :Wink: ?

----------


## kx5

> Αν ισχύει αυτό πως κατεβάζω με 850 σταθερά απο torrents?


Εγώ γιατί δε το καταφέρνω αυτό?  :Sad:

----------


## kle500

> Εγώ γιατί δε το καταφέρνω αυτό?


Έλα ντε!!!!!!!
Ούτε και εγώ!

----------


## limf(x)

Βασικά πολλές φορές είναι και θέμα torrent ή ακόμη και server/tracker των torrents. Το πρόβλημα των χαμηλών ταχυτήτων από το web παραμένει αν και κατά τα άλλα η γραμμή φαίνεται πως λειτουργεί πολύ καλά

----------


## mac_user

Στα torrents είχα κι εγώ χαμηλές ταχύτητες στο dl, το ul αντίθετα πήγαινε πολύ καλά.Από web το μεγαλύτερο που κατάφερα να πάρω ήταν 870 Kb/sec από την apple.Από newsgroup server που κατεβάζω έπιασα έως 770 Kb/sec.Στο σερφάρισμα κανένα πρόβλημα.Από το Σάββατο και μετά την αναβάθμιση τα πάντα ήταν πολύ αργά, ΑΛΛΑ από εχθές το απόγευμα από newsgroups κατεβάζω με 925 Kb/sec με 8 connections στο newshosting server που απ'ότι διάβασα σε διεθνές φόρουμ αυτές τις μέρες έχει χαμηλές ταχύτητες,ενώ από σήμερα το απόγευμα που άνοιξα το transmission να κατεβάσω 4 torrent με λίγους seeders με έκπληξη διαπίστωσα ότι το dl πάει 200 έως 260 Kb/sec.Πολύ καλύτερα από vivodi 4σαρα που είχα πρώτα.Νομίζω ότι αρχίζουν σιγά σιγά να βελτιώνονται τα πράγματα :Thinking:

----------


## amateur361

> Βασικά πολλές φορές είναι και θέμα torrent ή ακόμη και server/tracker των torrents. Το πρόβλημα των χαμηλών ταχυτήτων από το web παραμένει αν και κατά τα άλλα η γραμμή φαίνεται πως λειτουργεί πολύ καλά


[IMG][/IMG]

όχι μονο παραμένει... αλλα έχει παραγίνει

----------


## kx5

> Βασικά πολλές φορές είναι και θέμα torrent ή ακόμη και server/tracker των torrents. Το πρόβλημα των χαμηλών ταχυτήτων από το web παραμένει αν και κατά τα άλλα η γραμμή φαίνεται πως λειτουργεί πολύ καλά


Έχω κάνει πολλές δοκιμές από διαφορετικούς tracker, private και μη. *Δεν* έχω αγγίξει έστω μια φορά *το μισό* της ονομαστική ταχύτητας.
Επαναλαμβάνω ότι με Vivodi 4αρα στους ίδιους trackers η σύνδεση τερμάτιζε.

----------


## cbamak

Τι γίνεται τώρα με το internet ? . Τι απαράδεκτες ταχύτητες είναι αυτές !! .

Κατέβαζα από servers της SUN  πάντα με ~870 KB/sec και τώρα κατεβάζω με ~60ΚΒ/sec
Το ίδιο με αντίστοιχα downloads από NTUA και NVIDIA .

Κανείς άλλος παρόμοιο πρόβλημα ? .
Συμβαίνει κάτι ?


Τhnks :Thinking:

----------


## tabak

Για χαρά και από μένα.
Τα στατιστικά της σύνδεσής μου:

Uptime:0 days, 18:00:40Modulation:G.992.5 annex ABandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 10.239Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:10,01 / 35,36Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 17,0Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:12,5 / 26,5SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:12,5 / 19,0Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCMLoss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Link (Remote):0Error Seconds (Local/Remote):12.820 / 0FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0CRC Errors (Up/Down):29.484 / 2.670HEC Errors (Up/Down):47.828 / 1.812

Ψιλοεντάξει μου φαίνονται....
Ισως κάποιος με περισσότερη εμπειρία έχει να κάνει κάποιο σχόλιο ?

----------


## limf(x)

@cbamak Εχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Για δοκίμασε ενα bandiwdth file..Δεν τελικιάζει η γραμμη?

----------


## cbamak

> @cbamak Εχω ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα.Για δοκίμασε ενα bandiwdth file..Δεν τελικιάζει η γραμμη?



Απ' ότι βλέπω μια από τα ίδια ... δυστυχώς

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Συνήθως  κάνουμε τεστ d/l από το ftp.ntua.gr  είναι ο ταχύτερος ελληνικός σέρβερ (νομίζω).
> 
> Αυτό συνιστούν για δοκιμή αρκετές άλλες εταιρείες.
> 
> Προσωπικά το δοκίμασα και έχω απογοητευτεί.  20-25 ΚΒ/s  Σήμερα  κάποια στοιγή έφτασε στο 200  μόνο για μια στιγμή, όταν κάναμε μαζί το τεστ με εκπρόσωπο της εταιρείας. Με το που τελείωσε το τεστ και κόπηκε η επικοινωνία με τον εκπρόσωπο, η ταχύτητα ξαναέπεσε.
> 
> Προσωπικά, διασιθάνομαι - υποθέτω πως το πρόβλήμα ίσως είναι στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που ίσως θα έχει μικρό bandwidth με το ΑΙΧ ή το εξωτερικό.
> 
> Όσο δουλεύουν οι εταιρείες (etairika paketa), ίσως όλο το bandwidth της να κατευθύνεται εκεί. Μόλις κλείσουν οι εταιρείες ή πάνε για ύπνο και οι τελευταίοι χρήστες της, κατά τις 5 το πρωί ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα.   Δεν μπορώ να εξηήσω αλλιώς γιατί στοις 5 το πρωί έχω τασχύτητα 3 ΜΒ  ενώ την ημέρα, 384Κ !!!
> ...


Πολλά διαισθάνεσαι και ακούς εσυ!  :Whistle:

----------


## arouamparena

> Πολλά διαισθάνεσαι και ακούς εσυ!


Αν μπεις κάποια στιγμή με νετόνε και κάνεις ένα tracert , θα δεις πολλά με τα μάτια σου και δεν θα διαισθάνεσαι πλέον.

Στα γραφόμενά μου αφήνω αρκετά για παραπέρα ψάξιμο από τον άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενο.

Μη θέλουμε έτοιμη τροφή, αλεσμένη στο μύλο!

----------


## kle500

> Αν μπεις κάποια στιγμή με νετόνε και κάνεις ένα tracert , θα δεις πολλά με τα μάτια σου και δεν θα διαισθάνεσαι πλέον.
> 
> Στα γραφόμενά μου αφήνω αρκετά για παραπέρα ψάξιμο από τον άμεσα ενδιαφερόμενο.
> 
> Μη θέλουμε έτοιμη τροφή, αλεσμένη στο μύλο!


Σε ευχαριστούμε θερμά :Worthy:  που 1ον:
Μας δίνεις κουράγιο για την πορεία της εταιρείας.
2) Δίνεις την εμπεριστατωμένη σου άποψη και γνώμη στους νέους και υποψήφιους πελάτες της εταιρίας
και 3ον) Δεν αφήνεις κανένα μα κανένα περιθώριο με τα γραφόμενά σου για οιαδήποτε βελτίωση της εταιρείας στις υπηρεσίες που μας παρέχει.

Έτσι λοιπόν άσε εμάς τους ταλαίπωρους συνδρομητές της να την λουστούμε και κάνε εσύ τις δικές σου κινήσεις.

----------


## vagskarm

> Αν μπεις κάποια στιγμή με νετόνε και κάνεις ένα tracert , θα δεις πολλά με τα μάτια σου και δεν θα διαισθάνεσαι πλέον.


Δεν βοηθάς έτσι τον υποψήφιο πελάτη της NetOne. Αφού βρήκες εσύ κάτι γιατί δεν το ποστάρεις εδώ, έτσι να γλυτώσεις κι άλλους από την κακή NetOne ?

----------


## vagskarm

Προσωπικά, προχθές κατέβασα μια διανομή sabayon 4.4 γίγα σε μισή ώρα περίπου οπότε δεν παρατήρησα πρόβλημα, όπως και όσες φορές χρειάστηκα να κατεβάσω, ήρθε σφαίρα.

Πριν από λίγο, αφού είδα τόσα ποστ με προβλήματα, δοκίμασα να κατεβάσω το ίδιο αρχείο όπως προχθές και η ταχύτητα ήταν μαύρο χάλι. Απλά με ένα προβληματικό download δεν θα βρίσω, αλλά θα το παρακολουθήσω από εδώ και εξής μία εβδομάδα να δω τι γίνεται. Αν συνεχίζεται θα ποστάρω στο support forum τουλάχιστον να έχω ενημέρωση. Τα μπινελίκια θα ακολουθήσουν αργότερα.

Οχι άκουσα κάτι από κάποιον και αμέσως τα χώνω κι εγώ.

----------


## arouamparena

> Δεν βοηθάς έτσι τον υποψήφιο πελάτη της NetOne. Αφού βρήκες εσύ κάτι γιατί δεν το ποστάρεις εδώ, έτσι να γλυτώσεις κι άλλους από την κακή NetOne ?


Για να γλιτώσει κάποιος (αν μπαίνει έτσι το ζήτημα), θα πρέπει να είναι έτοιμος για να δεχτεί και τη βοήθεια.

Εδώ πας να βοηθήσεις κάποιον που πνίγεται και σε παρασέρνει μαζί του.
Στην περίπτωσή μας, απλά εκφράζομαι.  Κι όποιος είναι ώριμος - έτοιμος να δεχτεί, θα  τα εισπράξει.

Για το ζήτημα που με ενδιαφέρει, θα οδηγηθεί η υπόθεση στα δικαστήρια. Έχει ζητηθεί με τύποις εξώδικο για δικαστική χρήση, αντίγραφο της καρτέλας πελάτη, με περιεχόμενα την ημερομηνία αίτησης , την ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης , τα παράπονα του πελάτη, τις ενέργειες που έγιναν από την εταιρεία στην αντιμετώπισή τους , την ημερομηνία απενργοποίησης... κλπ κλπ.

Η ΕΕΤΤ τιμώρησε ήδη παρόχους για μη επίδοση στοιχείων σε συνδρομητές  που  ζήτησαν στοιχεία που τους αφορούσαν.

Αν δοθούν τα στοιχεία, θα αναζητηθεί  εμπειρογνώμονας (με διδακτορικό στο αντικείμενο) - θα ζητηθεί έκθεση-εκτίμησή του - κι  ίσως και ζωντανή μαρτυρία στο δικαστήριο και θα γίνουν οι παραπέρα νόμιμες ενέργειες. Θα υπάρχουν και τα συνοδευτικά από την ΕΕΤΤ κι άλλους φορείς,  κι αν ο-η δικαστής έχουν πατέρα-μητέρα ηλικιωμένους που η ζωή τους εξαρτάται από το τηλέφωνο, νομίζω πως δεν θα δει με καλό μάτι τον  έναν  από τους διαδίκους. Βέβαια άλλο συμπάθειες κι αντιπάθειες κι άλλο εφαρμογή του νόμου.

Αν δε δοθούν τα στοιχεία, θα τιμωρηθούν  και από την ΕΕΤΤ

Στην τελική, ναι τα έχω πάρει στο κρανίο με αυτό που μου συνέβηκε.   Δεν έχω δικαίωμα να αντιδράσω;

ΥΓ. Ο τεχνικός στη  τελευταία επικοινωνία, απέδωσε τα προβλήματά μου στο ότι δεν είxα d/l γιατί ίσως το pc μου έχει προσβληθει  από κάποιο κακόβουλο λογισμικό που μου τρώει πόρους του bandwidth (από τα 10 ΜΒ που θα μου έδιναν θεωρητικά)!!!!  Ήδη είχε ξεχαστεί η θεωρία του last mile και του 19ου μέτρου.

Να ψαχνόμαστε δηλαδή, αντί να ψάχνονται!

Ζητήθηκαν  γραπτές απαντήσεις σε όσα ερωτήματα διατυπώθηκαν εδώ μέσα. Καθαρή νόμιμη πολιτισμένη κίνηση. Όσο είδες εσύ τις απαντήσεις τόσο τις είδαν κι άλλοι.



Να διαλέξω: 
1. Να το αφήσω το ζήτημα να ξεχαστεί καθώς  με πείραξαν;
2. Ας το βρει από κανέναν άλλον;
3. Αν είναι  "κακή" εταιρεία, σύντομα θα ξεσηκώσει τον κόσμο και θα  τιμωρηθεί από την αγορά;

ε?

----------


## vagskarm

Το ότι πιθανόν να μην έχω εγώ προβλήματα δεν σημαίνει ότι δίνω άριστα σε μια εταιρεία. Με ενδιαφέρει το τι προβλήματα υπάρχουν σε άλλους συνδρομητές γιατί απλά ό,τι συμβαίνει σε εκείνους μπορεί ένα πρωί (ίσως όχι και τόσο μακρινό) να συμβούν και σε μένα.

Μην νομίζεις, καλά τα 10 mgμπίτια αλλά δεν έχω πρόβλημα να ξαναγυρίσω ΟΤΕ (ή πΟΤΕ αν θέλεις) και στην πιο χαμηλή ταχύτητα, α και χέστηκα και για το 70άρι. Επειδή, αν το κάνω, θα περάσει μια δεκαετία να κοιτάξω άλλον εναλλακτικό, θέλω να δώσω όσα περιθώρια αντέχω στη NetOne.

----------


## arouamparena

> ..Μας δίνεις κουράγιο για την πορεία της εταιρείας.
> ...


Mέτοχος, μέτοχος; *

αν ναι...  έχω παράπονα από το webhosting της από το 2002-2003... (μέσα από μεταπωλητή)

είχε σέρβερς με microsoft λογισμικό και μου είχε βγάλει το λάδι με τα σκριπτάκια...  δουλειά μηνών για να δουλέψουν..

--------------------------------------------------
* ελπίζω να συλλαμβάνεις το αστείο

----------


## kle500

> * ελπίζω να συλλαμβάνεις το αστείο


Χαρά στην όρεξή σου :One thumb up:

----------


## dimitris_28

Uptime: 0 days, 4:15:36 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 11,18 / 132,09 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,0 / 31,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 15,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 4 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 105 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 1.592 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 100 / 880 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
τι λενε αυτα....που πασχω γιατρε μου?  :Cool:

----------


## vagskarm

Καλώς ήλθες, ελπίζω χωρίς άλλα προβλήματα στη συνέχεια (διάβασα το ποστ σου στους αιτηθέντες)

----------


## mobo

Κι εδώ μια απο τα ίδια χάλια. Τους έχω πάρει τηλέφωνο εδώ και μια εβδομάδα και ακόμα το εξετάζουν το πρόβλημα. Ασε που σήμερα δεν έχω τηλέφωνο. Με βλέπω για άλλη εταιρία, και φυσικά δεν θα πάρουν ευρώ τσακιστό.

----------


## jimaras

> Αν δοθούν τα στοιχεία, θα αναζητηθεί  εμπειρογνώμονας (με διδακτορικό στο αντικείμενο) - θα ζητηθεί έκθεση-εκτίμησή του - κι  ίσως και ζωντανή μαρτυρία στο δικαστήριο και θα γίνουν οι παραπέρα νόμιμες ενέργειες. Θα υπάρχουν και τα συνοδευτικά από την ΕΕΤΤ κι άλλους φορείς,  κι αν ο-η δικαστής έχουν πατέρα-μητέρα ηλικιωμένους που η ζωή τους εξαρτάται από το τηλέφωνο, νομίζω πως δεν θα δει με καλό μάτι τον  έναν  από τους διαδίκους. Βέβαια άλλο συμπάθειες κι αντιπάθειες κι άλλο εφαρμογή του νόμου.


 ερωτηση¨:αν δεν εχουν μητερα και πατερα τι γινεται??θα χασεις την δικη??η μηπως εχουν θειους και την κερδισεις στις καθυστερησεις???

----------


## arouamparena

> ερωτηση¨:αν δεν εχουν μητερα και πατερα τι γινεται??θα χασεις την δικη??η μηπως εχουν θειους και την κερδισεις στις καθυστερησεις???


για να καταλάβω, αυτό είναι χιούμορ στο χιούμορ;

----------


## veliouras

μήπως το παρακάνετε με τις θέσεις σας κάποιοι; πραγματικά δεν βλέπω τον λόγο να γράφεται μια αρνητική ή θετική γνώμη 4-5 φορές ή να επανέρχεστε είτε με μπινελίκια είτε με επαίνους...

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Και η ταλαιπωρία μου με την NetOne δε λέει να τελειώσει (υπενθυμίζω: χωρίς τηλέφωνο από τη Παρασκευή). Μετά από πολλά τηλέφωνο και πολλή πρήξιμο όλες αυτές τις ημέρες (και σήμερα), πριν από κανα 2-ωρο άναψε πράσινο το λαμπάκι του dsl. Βιάστηκα να θεωρήσω ότι η ταλαιπωρία μου είχε λάβει τέλος.
Το router συγχρονίζει στα 1023/10239, ωστόσο το Internet λαμπάκι δε λέει να ανάψει σε χρώμα πράσινο, αλλά είναι μονίμως κόκκινο. Φυσικά το voice είνα παντελώς σβηστό.

Ιδού τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου:

Uptime:	0 days, 0:01:40
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	1,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / *8,0*
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 118
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	70 / 20

Πριν βιαστείτε να μιλήσετε περί χαμηλού SNR, γνωρίζω πως εκείνο το 8-αράκι δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο, αλλά είναι αρκετό για να συνδεθεί το router στο internet, πόσο μάλλον όταν φαίνεται να συγχρονίζει στο maximum (συγχρονίζει σταθερά, όσα reset και restarts έχω τραβήξει, δεν έχει πέσει ούτε byte από το 1023/10239).
Ναι, έχει πολλά errors, το ξέρω, αλλά και πάλι θα έπρεπε τουλάχιστον να είχε συνδεθεί στο internet.

Περισσότερο μου φαίνεται σαν μη ρύθμιση της γραμμής από την NetOne, παρά για πρόβλημα της γραμμής μου. Άλλωστε είναι και ένα παλικάρι εδώ μέσα που με SNR 6.0/6.0 και attenuation (down) κοντά στα 40 πιάνει κάτι λιγότερο από 4Mbits, δλδ τουλάχιστον συνδέεται στο internet, έστω και με χαμηλότερες ταχύτητες.
 :Mad:  :Mad:  :Thumb down:

----------


## manias69

Καλωσηρθα κι εγω στο club,ευτυχως χωρις προβληματα για την ωρα...
Αιτηση στην NETONE 23-7,ενεργοποιηθηκα και με φορητοτητα χτες(9-8).για δειτε και τα στατιστικα μου να μου πειτε γιατι δεν πολυσκαμπαζω...


Uptime:	0 days, 22:14:09


Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A


Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239


Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	1,41 / 2,02


Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,0


Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 23,5


SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 17,0


Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM


Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0


Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0


Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0


Loss of Link (Remote):	0


Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	2 / 0


FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0


CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 3.832


HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2.288

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Έχω τα υπερδιπλάσια λάθη απο σένα σε χρόνο 4 φορές μικρότερο.  :Sad:

----------


## manias69

> Έχω τα υπερδιπλάσια λάθη απο σένα σε χρόνο 4 φορές μικρότερο.



δηλ?τι σημαινει αυτο ?

----------


## Hal

Από σήμερα και εγώ στην παρέα.

Η γραμμή μου πάει καλά και συνδέθηκα χωρίς κανένα πρόλβημα και automagically.

Θα το αφήσω να δω πως πάει και θα επανέλθω.
Διαβάζοντας πάντως το forum βλέπω ότι όσοι ταλαιπορούνται έχουν ουσιαστικά πρόλβημα ποιότητας με την γραμμή, πράγμα που επιρεάζει και όλα τα υπόλοιπα.  Δήλωση βλάβης λοιπόν η μόνη σωτηρία για να δείτε βελτίωση (αν μπορεί να γίνει).  Πάντως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις και αλλαγή provider δύσκολα θα φέρει την ευτυχία αφού το Last mile είναι το ίδιο και είναι του ΟΤΕ.


Uptime:	0 days, 0:55:43
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	79,24 / 105,52
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 20,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 22,5
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 6
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	30 / 2

----------


## ba_eas

Απο εχτές ανήκω και εγώ στους ενεργοποιημένους....
Η αίτηση μου είχε γίνει 21/5/2007, σχεδόν τρείς μήνες...αλλά τι να κάνω...

Κάποιος που έχει ασχοληθεί πώς βλέπει τα stats της γραμμής μου?

Uptime:    0 days, 2:18:27
Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:    68,80 / 1,37
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    11,5 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    14,0 / 27,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,5 / 19,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):    0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):    10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):    0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):    4 / 162
HEC Errors (Up/Down):    202 / 90

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Μια χαρούλα είσαι.  :Wink:

----------


## Hal

Είναι μια χαρά, καλύτερα δύσκολα γίνεται εκτός αν είσε δίπλα στο κέντρο του ΟΤΕ.

Αντε καλορίζικος.

----------


## cbamak

Και σήμερα πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα με το net . Κατεβάζω στην μισή ταχύτητα .
Και νόμιζα ότι το πρόβλημα διορθώθηκε .

Κανείς άλλος με την ίδια παρατήρηση ?

----------


## Cosmonaut

Κανένα πρόβλημα εδώ.

----------


## mac_user

Και σε μένα για συνεχόμενη 3η μέρα όλα πολύ καλά πλέον!

----------


## manias69

Κι εδω ολα βαινουν καλως....φτου φτου,να μην το ματιακσω. :One thumb up: ..

----------


## cbamak

Τώρα είναι μια χαρά . Λήξη συναγερμού !!

----------


## jimaras

εχει ακουσει κανεις αυτο που λεει:το αμαξι μου πεταει αλλα ρε γ----το οταν κουμπωνω απο δευτερα στην τριτη στις 5500 χιλιαδες στροφες ακουω ενα τικ!!!τι να κανω??εχω τρελλαθει εντελως!!!!το παω καπακι συνεργειο!!

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Uptime:	0 days, 22:25:35
> 
> ...........................
> 
> FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
> 
> CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 22.456
> 
> HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 11.660


Πολλά δεν είναι τα errors για 22 ώρες? Αλλιώς πως εξηγείται το γεγονός ότι τα http downloads μου δίνουν μια σύνδεση των 4-5 Mbits και τα λιγότερο αξιόπιστα speedtests μου δίνουν 2-3 Mbits?  :Thumb down: 
Θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο μπας και μπορούν να κάνουν τπτ.

----------


## A_gamer

> Πολλά δεν είναι τα errors για 22 ώρες? Αλλιώς πως εξηγείται το γεγονός ότι τα http downloads μου δίνουν μια σύνδεση των 4-5 Mbits και τα λιγότερο αξιόπιστα speedtests μου δίνουν 2-3 Mbits? 
> Θα τους πάρω τηλέφωνο μπας και μπορούν να κάνουν τπτ.


Άλλοι έχουν τόσα κάθε δευτερόλεπτο.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Άλλοι έχουν τόσα κάθε δευτερόλεπτο.


Ε τότε να το πω αλλιώς, γιατί οι 22 ώρες μπορεί να φαίνονται πολλές. Τα παραπάνω errors είναι για κατεβάσματα μικρότερα του 1GB συνολικά...

----------


## A_gamer

> Ε τότε να το πω αλλιώς, γιατί οι 22 ώρες μπορεί να φαίνονται πολλές. Τα παραπάνω errors είναι για κατεβάσματα μικρότερα του 1GB συνολικά...


Εννοείς ΚΒ; Αν ναι, τότε να ανησυχήσεις. Αν εννοείς ΜΒ ή αυτό που έγραψες, καλά είσαι.

----------


## mich83

Από τη Τετάρτη το μεσημέρι είμαι χωρίς ντι εσ ελ. Δεν είναι ότι δε συγχρονίζει αλλά ούτε καν προσπαθεί - σα να μη βλέπει ντισλαμ. Το ανέφερα άμεσα ωστόσο -και μετά από αλεπάλληλα τηλεφωνηματα μου - δέησαν να το κοιτάξουν τη παρασκευή όπου και έγινε το αυτονόητο, δηλαδή βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ. Για ακόμη μία φορά πρόβλημα και για ακόμη μία φορά απαράδεκτη αντιμετώπιση. Έχω κουραστεί λίγο. Τόσο καιρό περιμένω να περάσει ένα δεκαήμερο χωρίς πρόβλημα για να δώσω το ΟΚ για τη φορητότητα και αυτό δε λέει να συμβεί.. Και φυσικά συνεχίζω να πληρώνω ΟΤΕ. Αλλά σκεφτείτε να τον είχα καταργήσει.. 5 μέρες τουλάχιστον χωρίς τηλέφωνο!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Με πήραν σήμερα τηλεφωνο να με ενημερώσουν ότι ολοκληρώθηκε και η φορητότητα  :One thumb up:  .

----------


## Sovjohn

> Με πήραν σήμερα τηλεφωνο να με ενημερώσουν ότι ολοκληρώθηκε και η φορητότητα  .


Ωραία, καλωσήρθες πλήρως λοιπόν! Πόσταρε και εντυπώσεις σου από την τηλεφωνία όταν έχεις καιρό να την δοκιμάσεις όπως πρέπει  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> Ωραία, καλωσήρθες πλήρως λοιπόν! Πόσταρε και εντυπώσεις σου από την τηλεφωνία όταν έχεις καιρό να την δοκιμάσεις όπως πρέπει


Κάτσε να γυρίσει από την ΚΑΡΔΑΜΑΙΝΑ. Υπάρχει τέτοιο μέρος ή μας δουλεύει;  :Thinking:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Ωραία, καλωσήρθες πλήρως λοιπόν! Πόσταρε και εντυπώσεις σου από την τηλεφωνία *όταν έχεις καιρό να την δοκιμάσεις όπως πρέπει*


Tέλη Αυγούστου that will be  :Razz:  .




Off Topic





> Κάτσε να γυρίσει από την ΚΑΡΔΑΜΑΙΝΑ. Υπάρχει τέτοιο μέρος ή μας δουλεύει;


Πού θες να'μαι ? στο Χιρουλεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε ?  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:  δες τον χάρτη του adslgr , στα Δωδεκάνησα , στην Κω , κοντά στο κέντρο του νησιού   :Wink:  . Πάντως η 768/192 γραμμή εδώ παίζει στα 80+ kB/sec σε 24/7 επίπεδο. Είδες ο πΟΤΕ ?  :Razz:

----------


## dd68

Σε περιπτωση που πρεπει να φυγεις πριν τους 12 μηνες με το μοντεμ τι γινεται;

----------


## Sovjohn

Επιστρέφεται πίσω στην εταιρία, ή δίνεις 100 Ε και το κρατάς με κανονικό firmware κτλ κτλ.

----------


## dd68

Αξιζει να το κρατησεις, για οτε κονεξ 4 ή 8 μπιτ;

----------


## Sovjohn

Σκέφτεσαι να "την κάνεις"?  :Wink: 

Κοίταξε, για μένα όπως το βλέπω είναι πολύ, ΠΟΛΥ καλό router...Σίγουρα αξίζει τα $ του...Απλά για να σε εξυπηρετεί καλό θα είναι να έχεις να κάνεις και κάτι με VOIP, π.χ. να έχεις λογαριασμό σε i-call / e-voice / voipdiscount κτλ, γιατί δίνει αρκετές δυνατότητες στον τομέα αυτό...  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

100Ε ειναι πολύ φθηνό πιστευω αξίζει να το κρατήσεις

----------


## A_gamer

> Αξιζει να το κρατησεις, για οτε κονεξ 4 ή 8 μπιτ;


Και με το παραπάνω· στα μισά του λεφτά το δίνουν σχεδόν.

----------


## dd68

Δεν σκοπευω να την κανω απλως θα τελιωσω τις σπουδες απο αθηνα και θα ξενοικιασω και δε νομιζω ως τον μαρτιο να ρθει η netone λαρισα για μεταφορα.
Παντως αυτο θα ηταν απιστευτο να μου κανουν μεταφορα γραμμης στη λαρισα!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Sovjohn

Hopefully, ακόμα και η Netone να μην καλύπτει τη Λάρισα μέχρι τότε, θα έχουν έρθει 2-3 άλλες εταιρίες, οπότε δεν θα περιοριστείς στον ΟΤΕ...  :Smile:

----------


## dd68

Στην περιπτωση που περασει το δωδεκαμηνο μετα υπογραφεις και αλλο δωδεκαμηνο ή εισαι σε αοριστου? Στην περιπτωση που γινεσαι αοριστου με το μοντεμ και τα 70 ευρω τι γινεται;

----------


## Sovjohn

Γίνεσαι αορίστου. Από εκείνη τη στιγμή και μετά μπορείς να φύγεις οποτεδήποτε χωρίς την πληρωμή των 70 Ε (απ' όσο θυμάμαι). Για το router ισχύει το ίδιο, επιστρέφεται κατά την διακοπή σου, ή το πληρώνεις.

----------


## ssotiris

Σε μένα η φορητότητα έγινε μέσα σε 4-5 ημέρες, 
Το τηλέφωνο είναι προσβάσιμο από όλους τους σταθερούς στην Αθήνα και από όλες τις κινητές, από επαρχία δεν ξέρω. Η τηλεφωνία παίζει μια χαρά ακόμη και σε συνθήκες έντονου traffic.

Η εξυπηρέτηση της εταιρίας είναι κάτι το φανταστικό για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.

Δυό μικρά παράπονα έχω,
πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση με το hard reset και το χάσιμο όλων των ρυθμίσεων, wifi/on, firewall/off....αν και από ότι μου είπαν από την tomson το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό, δεδομένου τι τους έχουν ζητήσει από την netone.

και, δεν υπάρχει στην ουσία 24/7 τεχνική υποστήριξη, υπάρχει ένα υβρίδιο κάποιον εντελώς αρχαρίων τεχνικών (νυκτερινή ζώνη) που απλά μεταφέρουν το πρόβλημα στην πρωινή βάρδια των τεχνικών...αλλά εδώ υπάρχει το θέμα της τηλεφωνίας που είναι ζήτημα ασφάλειας πάνω από όλα.

επίσης υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα σε μένα να ανοικτούν πόρτες στο μόντεμ, εκτός των τυπικών, δηλ. θέλω το ftp μου να είναι στην 62345 active και 10024-10124 passive, και η διαδρομή κόβετε στην netone (δεν μπορούν ούτε αυτοί να κάνουν ftp στην ΙΡ μου στην συγκεκριμμένη πόρτα, δεν φτάνουν κάν στο μόντεμ το οποίο το έχω βάλει να logαρει)....αυτό εδώ και 10 μέρες...δεν ξέρω εάν είναι πρόβλημα της εταιρίας ή του μόντεμ (εύχομαι να είναι της εταιρίας).

----------


## Sovjohn

> Σε μένα η φορητότητα έγινε μέσα σε 4-5 ημέρες, 
> Το τηλέφωνο είναι προσβάσιμο από όλους τους σταθερούς στην Αθήνα και από όλες τις κινητές, από επαρχία δεν ξέρω. Η τηλεφωνία παίζει μια χαρά ακόμη και σε συνθήκες έντονου traffic.
> 
> Η εξυπηρέτηση της εταιρίας είναι κάτι το φανταστικό για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.
> 
> Δυό μικρά παράπονα έχω,
> πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση με το hard reset και το χάσιμο όλων των ρυθμίσεων, wifi/on, firewall/off....αν και από ότι μου είπαν από την tomson το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό, δεδομένου τι τους έχουν ζητήσει από την netone.
> 
> και, δεν υπάρχει στην ουσία 24/7 τεχνική υποστήριξη, υπάρχει ένα υβρίδιο κάποιον εντελώς αρχαρίων τεχνικών (νυκτερινή ζώνη) που απλά μεταφέρουν το πρόβλημα στην πρωινή βάρδια των τεχνικών...αλλά εδώ υπάρχει το θέμα της τηλεφωνίας που είναι ζήτημα ασφάλειας πάνω από όλα.
> ...


Χαίρομαι που συμφωνούμε. Για την εξυπηρέτηση δεν ξέρω / δεν απαντώ γιατί βράδυ δεν τους έχω χρειαστεί ποτέ (βέβαια, και να "πέσει" το σταθερό στις 3 το βράδυ, δεν θα το ήξερα ιδιαίτερα, σπίτι έχω όχι call center)...Για τις πόρτες, διευκρίνισε λίγο τι εννοείς: Εγώ στο Azureus μου έχω την πόρτα 51778 ανοιχτή...Την έβαλα και στο ρούτερ σε custom rule assigned στο laptop μου εδώ...Το Αζούρει μου λέει ΝΑΤ ΟΚ και δεν παρατήρησα κάποιο ζήτημα με την πόρτα...Εσύ τι πρόβλημα έχεις?

Τέλος, μιλάς με την Thomson?  :Very Happy:  ...Αν ναι, και έχεις κανένα insight του τι τους έχει ζητήσει η netone (και αν μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί αυτό πριν τους Ολυμπιακούς του Πεκίνου), let me know  :Smile: 

-Γιάννης

----------


## ssotiris

Εγώ τους χρειάζομαι σχεδόν πάντα όταν οι τεχνικοί εχουν σχολάσει...φεύγω πριν αυτοί πάνε στην δουλειά και γυρνάω όταν έχουν φύγει...

Εγώ στο utorrent έχω βάλει την 50201, την έβαλα και εγώ στο modem, την έκανα assigned...αλλά το test του utorrent την βγάζει θεόκλειστη...Error! Port 50201 does not appear to be open, στην καλύτερη, γιατί στην χειρότερη είναι κόκκινη...σημειώνω ότι το υφιστάμενο setup έπαιζε μια χαρά με την προηγούμενη εταιρία και όσο καιρό είχα και τις 2 συνδέσεις η μία ήταν πράσινη και η άλλη κόκκινη ή κίτρινη. 
Και το torrent δεν με νοιάζει τόσο, όσο το ftp το οποίο χρησιμοποιώ με συνεργάτες και πελάτες μου.
Το firewall στο modem είναι κλειστό (μία που το έχει αναλάβει ο linux server, και εκεί είναι ανοικτές οι συγκεκριμμένες πόρτες), οπότε μόνο Port forward έπρεπε να κάνω...

Εγώ είπα το εξής απλό, να δοκιμάσουν από την netone να συνδεθούνε στο ftp μου...δεν τα κατάφεραν....μετά τους είπα σαν admin που είναι να μπούνε στο modem, να κάνουν ότι port forwading θέλουν, να τσεκάρουν ότι δουλεύει και να μου πούνε...δεν τα κατάφεραν...επαναλαμβάνω ότι με το ίδιο setup όλα ήταν ΟΚ με την προηγούμενη εταιρία.

'Υστερα δοκίμασα να κάνω forward την 113 port για το identity που το χρειάζομαι μερικές φορές...αυτό έπαιξε άμεσα.


Πολύ δύσκολα θα γίνει κάτι με το Modem εφόσον η netone δεν μας κάνει admin...

----------


## mich83

12 μέρες χωρίς νετ  :Whistle:

----------


## Sebu

Καλως σας βρηκα και παλι.

Προ 2 ωρων γυρισα στο χαος της Αθηνας και αφου συμμαζευτηκα ειπα να δω τι γινεται με το μπουρδ@λ@.

Τι το ηθελα.Διαπιστωνω οτι εδω και 6 μερες με εχουν κλειδωσει στα 8μβιτ χωρις να το εχω ζητησει και χωρις φυσικα να εχουν ενημερωσει καθως παντα υπηρχε καποιος στο σπιτι και ουδεποτε πηραν τηλεφωνο.

Οσα ρεσταρτ,ρεσετ εκανα δεν αλλαζει τιποτα.Παραμενω στα 8μβιτ.Γυρισα με τις καλυτερες διαθεσεις απο τις διακοπες και με προοπτικη να καθυστερησω την καταγγελια.

Τωρα πλεον την καθαρογραφω,αυριο πρωι πρωι θα ακουσουν τα γαμ@σταυριδια τους για να με ξαναπανε στα 10 και στελνω την καταγγελια.

Πριν φυγω για διακοπες αφησα το ρουτερ στα 10μβιτ.

"Πες μου που εισαι τωρα και τι κανεις.ΤΕΛΟΣ....."

----------


## No-Name

> 12 μέρες χωρίς νετ


Ποιος?

----------


## nxenos

Και με μενα η Οδυσσεια συνεχιζεται....εγω προτεινω μαζι με την καταγγελια να κανουμε και ενα γραμμα στα περιοδικα πληροφορικης,RAM,PCWORLD....Δεν παει αλλο πια...

----------


## Sebu

Η ανοργανωσια σε ολο της το μεγαλειο.

Εγω 04.07.2007 λογω των προβληματων ειχα δωσει βλαβη αποσυγχρονισμων.Αυτοι τοτε θεωρησαν ως λυση την υποβαθμιση της ταχυτητας και με κατεβασαν στα 8μβιτ.

Οταν στα μεσα Ιουλιου επικοινωνησαν μαζι μου για την αλλαγη του εξοπλισμου τους παρακαλεσα να με ανεβασουν παλι στα 10μβιτ οπως και εγινε.

Μεχρι και τις 8 Αυγουστου που εφυγα για αδεια η γραμμη ηταν στα 10μβιτ δλδ για πανω απο 20 μερες.

Χτες που γυρισα ηταν στα 8μβιτ.Πριν λιγο που μιλησα με το cc (γιατι δεν μπορεις να μιλησεις απευθειας με τεχνικο λεει) μου ειπαν οτι ειναι γιατι ειχα δηλωσει βλαβη αποσυχρονισμων στις 4.07.

Οταν της ειπα οτι απο τα μεσα Ιουλιου ειχα ζητησει και ειχα επανελθει στα 10μβιτ και ημουν εκει μεχρι τις 08.08 εμεινε καγκελο.

Μα καλα τι πληροφοριακο συστημα εχουν εκει μεσα???Δλδ μπηκε καποιος ειδε μια βλαβη απο τις 04.07 την οποια προφανως ουδεις ειχε κλεισει ή δεν ειχε γραψει "επαναφορα στα 10μβιτ με αιτημα πελατη" και πηγε καποιος μεσα Αυγουστου και ξανακατεβασε την ταχυτητα???

Μετα φταιω εγω που λεω τους εναλλακτικους "καφενεια"????Μπροστα τους ο ΟΤΕ μοιαζει με Φλοκαφε!!!!

----------


## A_gamer

> 12 μέρες χωρίς νετ


Τι;  :Shocked:  :Sad:  :Sorry:  :Sorry:

----------


## thouthou

Δεν είναι κακό....
13/07 ενεργοποιήθηκα μάλλον, γιατί τότε κόπηκε τελείως η γραμμή. 'Επεσα για ύπνο, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο, και μου έστειλαν το ρούτερ σε 3 ώρες. Σούπερ......
Η φορητότητα άργησε λίγο, περίπου 10-12 μέρες, γιατί είχε γίνει "λάθος συνεννόηση"... Τεσπα, καλοκαίρι είναι.
Η γραμμή κλείδωνε στα 5000+. Σίγουρα καλύτερα από την 768 του connx, αλλά το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι είχε συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις, δηλαδή άχρηστο νετ και τηλέφωνο. 
Το επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο η γραμμή έπεσε τελείως. ΣΚ χωρίς τηλέφωνο και νετ, δηλαδή άχρηστο pc, άχρηστη η προσπάθεια συλλογής υπογραφών για το βιβλίο της ΣΤ δημοτικού.... Μπαίνω κυρίως το ΣΚ, γιαυτό.....
Δεν ευχαριστιέται λέω, τεχνικοί δεν υπάρχουν το ΣΚ, τα λέμε από Δευτερα. Επανήλθε τότε. Η γραμμή τα ίδια. Αραιές συνεννοήσεις με κέντρο, το ψάχνουμε, τα βλέπουμε, τα ίδια.... Άλλαγμα καλωδίου από την μπρίζα μέχρι το ρούτερ, άλλαγμα μπρίζας, τσεκάρισμα καλωδίωσης.... Προφανώς πρόβλημα γραμμής.....
Δήλωση επίσημης βλάβης. Κατέβασμα της γραμμής στα 4. Καμμιά σταθεροποίηση. Δήλωση στον ΟΤΕ. Τέλος γραμμής. Μούγκα στην στρούγκα. Μόνο το power αναμμένο και το wlan.... Το δηλώνω, και κάθομαι 2 μέρες από την άδειά μου για να έρθουν οι τεχνικοί.... Μια χαρά παιδιά, μαγκίτες, χωρίς άδεια, με υπερωρίες, δεν βρίσκουν καν γραμμή.... Κάποια εξυπνάδα έκαναν οι ΟΤΕτζήδες.... Το δήλωσαν, τί να κάνουν οι μαύροι.... Φεύγω για 3 μέρες στα Στύρα. (Καλά πέρασα)
Γύρισα, όλα τα λαμπάκια αναμμένα....(Σύνολο νεκρής περιόδου περίπου 12 μέρες) Οοοοούρα!!!! (ΜΙα Ιταλίδα από την Κυψέλη). Κλέιδωμα στα 640. Δεν με ένοιαζε, γιατί έφευγα για γάμο σε Πύργο-Πάτρα. Τους πήρα, τους λέω θα γυρίσω Δευτέρα, κοιτάξτε το. Μου λένε θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο. Καλά πέρασα στον γάμο, πολύ ξενύχτι, όποιος πάει Πάτρα να περάσει απαραιτήτως από το "Χάραμα" στην βιομηχανική περίοχή..... 
Γύρισα εψές, με αυτά.....
Uptime: 0 days, 0:06:58  
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A  
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 399 / 437  
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 164,00 / 621,00  
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 14,0  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 51,0 / 56,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 6,5  
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM  
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0  
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 10 / 0  
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0  
Loss of Link (Remote): 0  
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 480 / 0  
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0  
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 4.714  
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 222  

Το ερώτημά μου είναι το εξής:
Να πάρω τηλέφωνο να δούμε την γραμμή πάλι από την αρχή, ή να το ακυρώσω από τώρα; Απόσταση από κέντρο Περιστερίου 2740 μέτρα περίπου, όπως μου είπαν.... Να πάω πάλι σε connx, ή η γραμμή παίζεται αν θα είναι καλή, όπως πριν που πέταγε; Να παίξω τζόκερ μήπως έχω μεγαλύτερες πιθανότητες; 
(Ουσιαστικά όλο το κείμενο είναι για να πώ ότι ξαναφεύγω για Στύρα, και παίρνω βιβλία μαζί..... Χαίρομαι που ξαναγυρνώ στο αγαπημένο μου χαρτί.... Τελικά ήθελα για να υπονομεύσω το νετ υπέρ του βιβλίου...Μια κοινωνική προσφορά....) Τα λέμε από βδομάδα........

----------


## alexshmmy

> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 51,0 / 56,0


Αυτο ειναι πολυ ασχημο...

----------


## mich83

> Ποιος?



Μoi φυσικά  :Cool: 






> Τι;



Κι όμως  :Neutral:  


Σήμερα επανήλθε - 14 μέρες..

Δεν έχω μάθει ακόμη τι έφταιγε.

----------


## datum

> Δεν είναι κακό....
> 13/07 ενεργοποιήθηκα μάλλον, γιατί τότε κόπηκε τελείως η γραμμή. 'Επεσα για ύπνο, τους πήρα τηλέφωνο, και μου έστειλαν το ρούτερ σε 3 ώρες. Σούπερ......
> Η φορητότητα άργησε λίγο, περίπου 10-12 μέρες, γιατί είχε γίνει "λάθος συνεννόηση"... Τεσπα, καλοκαίρι είναι.
> Η γραμμή κλείδωνε στα 5000+. Σίγουρα καλύτερα από την 768 του connx, αλλά το πρόβλημα ήταν ότι είχε συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις, δηλαδή άχρηστο νετ και τηλέφωνο. 
> Το επόμενο Σαββατοκύριακο η γραμμή έπεσε τελείως. ΣΚ χωρίς τηλέφωνο και νετ, δηλαδή άχρηστο pc, άχρηστη η προσπάθεια συλλογής υπογραφών για το βιβλίο της ΣΤ δημοτικού.... Μπαίνω κυρίως το ΣΚ, γιαυτό.....
> Δεν ευχαριστιέται λέω, τεχνικοί δεν υπάρχουν το ΣΚ, τα λέμε από Δευτερα. Επανήλθε τότε. Η γραμμή τα ίδια. Αραιές συνεννοήσεις με κέντρο, το ψάχνουμε, τα βλέπουμε, τα ίδια.... Άλλαγμα καλωδίου από την μπρίζα μέχρι το ρούτερ, άλλαγμα μπρίζας, τσεκάρισμα καλωδίωσης.... Προφανώς πρόβλημα γραμμής.....
> Δήλωση επίσημης βλάβης. Κατέβασμα της γραμμής στα 4. Καμμιά σταθεροποίηση. Δήλωση στον ΟΤΕ. Τέλος γραμμής. Μούγκα στην στρούγκα. Μόνο το power αναμμένο και το wlan.... Το δηλώνω, και κάθομαι 2 μέρες από την άδειά μου για να έρθουν οι τεχνικοί.... Μια χαρά παιδιά, μαγκίτες, χωρίς άδεια, με υπερωρίες, δεν βρίσκουν καν γραμμή.... Κάποια εξυπνάδα έκαναν οι ΟΤΕτζήδες.... Το δήλωσαν, τί να κάνουν οι μαύροι.... Φεύγω για 3 μέρες στα Στύρα. (Καλά πέρασα)
> Γύρισα, όλα τα λαμπάκια αναμμένα....(Σύνολο νεκρής περιόδου περίπου 12 μέρες) Οοοοούρα!!!! (ΜΙα Ιταλίδα από την Κυψέλη). Κλέιδωμα στα 640. Δεν με ένοιαζε, γιατί έφευγα για γάμο σε Πύργο-Πάτρα. Τους πήρα, τους λέω θα γυρίσω Δευτέρα, κοιτάξτε το. Μου λένε θα με πάρουν τηλέφωνο. Καλά πέρασα στον γάμο, πολύ ξενύχτι, όποιος πάει Πάτρα να περάσει απαραιτήτως από το "Χάραμα" στην βιομηχανική περίοχή..... 
> Γύρισα εψές, με αυτά.....
> ...


Όλα δικά σου τα θέλεις ρε φίλε;
Και διακοπές....
Και γάμοι.....
και Internet;;;;;;;;;

Μην είμαστε πλεονέκτες!

----------


## aitos

> Όλα δικά σου τα θέλεις ρε φίλε;
> Και διακοπές....
> Και γάμοι.....
> και Internet;;;;;;;;;
> 
> Μην είμαστε πλεονέκτες!



  θα τρελαθούμε τώρα ?...........καλλά κάνει ο άνθρωπος και θέλει τα πάντα  !! χρωσταέι σε κανένα τίποτα για να είναι υποχρεωμένος  σε περικοπές των απιτήσεων του ?........ :Smile:

----------


## A_gamer

> Όλα δικά σου τα θέλεις ρε φίλε;
> Και διακοπές....
> Και γάμοι.....
> και Internet;;;;;;;;;
> 
> Μην είμαστε πλεονέκτες!


 :Laughing:  :Laughing: 




> θα τρελαθούμε τώρα ?...........καλλά κάνει ο άνθρωπος και θέλει τα πάντα  !! χρωσταέι σε κανένα τίποτα για να είναι υποχρεωμένος  σε περικοπές των απιτήσεων του ?........


Δε νομίζω πως εννοούσε αυτό.  :Smile:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Ποποοοο, έχουμε χάσει εντελώς την αίσθηση του χιούμορ με τα τραύματα που έχουμε αποκομίσει από τον εκάστοτε εναλλακτικό που είχαμε στο παρελθόν.  :Razz:

----------


## aitos

> Δε νομίζω πως εννοούσε αυτό.





   μπορεί να κάνει πλάκα ............οκ  :Smile: 
=============================
  (Ουσιαστικά όλο το κείμενο είναι για να πώ ότι ξαναφεύγω για Στύρα, και παίρνω βιβλία μαζί..... Χαίρομαι που ξαναγυρνώ στο αγαπημένο μου χαρτί.... Τελικά ήθελα για να υπονομεύσω το νετ υπέρ του βιβλίου...Μια κοινωνική προσφορά....) Τα λέμε από βδομάδα........

   καλλά σε λένε πλεονέκτη τότε .....εκτός αυτού έισαι και υπονομευτής .....προβοκάτορα του χαρτιού   :Smile: 


   μέχρι να γυρίσεις θα .........σου φορτώσουμε και τις πυρκαγιές .......αχαχαχαχαχα..... :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Stelios GR

Παιδιά ενεργοποιήθηκα προχθές ακριβώς στο χρόνο μου μετά από 12 εργάσιμες.  :One thumb up:  Σε γενικές γραμμές οι υπηρεσίες λειτουργούν εντάξει, το τηλέφωνο ΟΚ, δεν υπάρχουν αποσυνδέσεις του Internet. Το μόνο που δεν με ικανοποιεί [πέρα απ'το ημιτελές My NetΟne] είναι οι αυξομειώσεις της ταχύτητας. Έκανα test το βράδυ με αξιόλογες συνέχεια αποκλίσεις και ένα πριν από λίγο με απόκληση περίπου στα 2 Mbps απ' το προηγούμενο τελευταίο.

Α, ναι. Πως μπορώ να δω την ταχύτητα Down/ Up που κλειδώνει ο router; Και δεν εννοώ ένα speed test, αλλά κάτι σαν report που συμπεριλαμβάνει και το Margin, Attenuation κλπ.

----------


## ariadgr

> Α, ναι. Πως μπορώ να δω την ταχύτητα Down/ Up που κλειδώνει ο router; Και δεν εννοώ ένα speed test, αλλά κάτι σαν report που συμπεριλαμβάνει και το Margin, Attenuation κλπ.


Από το web interface:
Broadband Connection, DSL Connection, Details  :Smile:

----------


## Stelios GR

> Από το web interface:
> Broadband Connection, DSL Connection, Details


OK, το βρήκα... δηλαδή εκτός απ' το Details. Απλά δεν το βλέπω να υπάρχει... [ακόμα και αν φόρεσα 2πλό ζευγάρι γυαλιών, σε λίγο Triple Play]  :Whistle: 
Είσαι σίγουρος βρε 'συ;

----------


## mich83

Πάνω δεξιά υπάρχει

----------


## Sebu

Εδω και λιγη ωρα τα πινγκς ειναι στον Αρη.Οχι με ολους τους προορισμους αλλα με συγκεκριμενους.

Πχ με google εχω 450ms μεσο ορο.Το κακο ξεκιναει μολις βγει στο Seabone.Ξεκιναει με 12 στο 1ο hop,παει 70 και μετα τσουπ 430 και πανω.

Επισης και με Ελλαδα εχω μια καποια αυξηση (δεν ξερω αν παιζει ρολο η μη πληρης διασυνδεση με το ΑΙΧ-μαλλον παιζει) αλλα νομιζω οτι το NTUA ειναι στο ΑΙΧ και εχει συμφωνια με τη ΝετΟνε.Πχ με το Ntua εχω 100ms μεσο ορο που το θεωρω αφυσικο.

----------


## A_gamer

Μάλλον μπούκωσε η σύνδεση με το ΑΙΧ. Έχουν πει πως θα την αναβαθμίσουν.

Αυτά με το εξωτερικό είναι περίεργα. :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

Τωρα παντως που τσεκαρα ειμαι στα παλια καλα 100ms με το google.

Απο Ελλαδα ναι ωρες ωρες μπουκωνει και μαλλον φταιει η συνδεση με ΑΙΧ.

----------


## lewton

Και εγώ σημειώνω ότι με το ΑΙΧ πρέπει να είμαστε οριακά, αφού οι ταχύτητες δεν έχουν πέσει ακόμα αλλά τα pings έχουν ανέβει πάρα πολύ.

----------


## mich83

Από ταχύτητες είμαι σχετικά Ο.Κ. Αλλά το browsing είναι αισθητά παναργό. Σε βαθμό εκνευριστικό.

----------


## lewton

> Από ταχύτητες είμαι σχετικά Ο.Κ. Αλλά το browsing είναι αισθητά παναργό. Σε βαθμό εκνευριστικό.


Browsing κανένα πρόβλημα εγώ.

----------


## Geotzourmi

Ρε παιδιά εχει συμβεί σε κανέναν άλλον να του έρθει λάθος λογαριασμός?

Εδώ το browsing είναι καλό μόνο όταν το download περιορίζεται...

----------


## harris

> Σε μένα η φορητότητα έγινε μέσα σε 4-5 ημέρες, 
> Το τηλέφωνο είναι προσβάσιμο από όλους τους σταθερούς στην Αθήνα και από όλες τις κινητές, από επαρχία δεν ξέρω. Η τηλεφωνία παίζει μια χαρά ακόμη και σε συνθήκες έντονου traffic.
> 
> Η εξυπηρέτηση της εταιρίας είναι κάτι το φανταστικό για τα ελληνικά δεδομένα.
> 
> Δυό μικρά παράπονα έχω,
> πρέπει να βρεθεί λύση με το hard reset και το χάσιμο όλων των ρυθμίσεων, wifi/on, firewall/off....αν και από ότι μου είπαν από την tomson το θέμα δεν είναι τόσο απλό, δεδομένου τι τους έχουν ζητήσει από την netone.
> 
> και, δεν υπάρχει στην ουσία 24/7 τεχνική υποστήριξη, υπάρχει ένα υβρίδιο κάποιον εντελώς αρχαρίων τεχνικών (νυκτερινή ζώνη) που απλά μεταφέρουν το πρόβλημα στην πρωινή βάρδια των τεχνικών...αλλά εδώ υπάρχει το θέμα της τηλεφωνίας που είναι ζήτημα ασφάλειας πάνω από όλα.
> ...


Σωτήρη ο βρόχος σου πως πάει με τη νέα εταιρεία; Έκανες αίτημα ενεργοποίησης σε ανενεργό βρόχο;  :Thinking:

----------


## Sebu

Το download σχετικα καλο ωρες ωρες,απλα πολλες φορες θελει πολλα αρχεια ταυτοχρονα για να ανεβασει ταχυτητες.

Χτες πχ κατεβαζα αρχειο 12mb με την φοβερη ταχυτητα των 30kb/s.Μολις εβαλα αλλα 4-5 αρχεια ξεπερασα τα 500kb/s.Με αρχειο απο καλες πηγες (πχ Nvidia,Apple) βλεπω 1mbit οριακα πλεον (παιζει απο 950 μεχρι 1000) και οχι 1,1mbit οπως εβλεπα πριν φυγω με αδεια.

Το browsing ειναι απο την Κυριακη που επεστρεψα τραγικο.Θυμιζει εποχες dialup απο τα περισσοτερα sites και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι αφου απο ταχυτητες ειμαι σχετικα καλα,να μπουκωνει ολο το πραγμα στα πινγκς και το browsing.

----------


## nxenos

και σε μενα παντως εδω και λιγη ωρα σερνονται τα παντα!Απο rapidshare πανω απο 25-30kbyte δεν βλεπω...
αφηστε δε για το google earth....το streaming φορτωνει απελπιστικα αργα.....

----------


## cbamak

Το net πηγαίνει τώρα απελπιστικά αργά . Ούτε dial up να ήταν . 
  Από την NetOne δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα .

  Εχει κανείς μία από τα ίδια ?

  Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## lewton

> Το net πηγαίνει τώρα απελπιστικά αργά . Ούτε dial up να ήταν . 
>   Από την NetOne δεν γνωρίζουν τίποτα .
> 
>   Εχει κανείς μία από τα ίδια ?
> 
>   Ευχαριστώ,


Και εμείς εδώ πάμε πολύ αργά εδώ και 1 ώρα περίπου.

----------


## mich83

Μια από τα ίδια κι εδώ.

----------


## aitos

σσσσσσσσσσσσσσερνόμαστε .............κάντε κάτι τεχνικοί , βοηθοί και παρατρεχάμενοι ανειδίκευτοι ειδικοί   :Razz: 



  ( OTAN  το συνεφέρετε το μηχανάκι θα σας κεράσουμε μία μπύρα FIX  :Smile:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Μα καλά, είναι πράγματα αυτά? Έχουμε καταντήσει να δίνουμε ημερήσια αναφορά για τις ταχύτητες...  :Mad:  Τι θα γίνει επιτέλους, θα το φτιάξουν ποτέ μια και καλή να τελειώνουμε?  :Evil:

----------


## thouthou

Μουρμούρες........
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 403 / 567

----------


## rdaniel

btw ... μια και αναφέρουμε για ταχύτητες, σήμερα το πρωϊ κατέβασμα του Openoffice 2.2.1 με 1MBps  :Smile:

----------


## billy14

Παιδιά βοήθεια, είμαι μεταξύ Hol kai netone, αλλά βλέπω πολλά προβλήματα με το internet εδώ. Τι γίνεται;

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Μακρυααααααααα... πολλα προβληματα ειδικα αν θες τηλεφωνο κλαφ'τα... Ειδικα τις τελευταιες μερες ειναι χαλια η συνδεση... μια εχει δυο δεν εχει... Αν δεν υπηρχαν τα τελη αποσυνδεσης θα την ειχα κανει....

----------


## billy14

Δυστυχώς κανένας εναλλακτικός φορές δεν αξίζει στην ελλάδα.
Προσπαθώ εδω και καιρό και όλοι μα όλοι έχουν προβλήματα.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Προβλήματα με την ταχύτητα απόκρισης του ιντερνετ υπάρχουν, προφανώς λόγω της παρούσας διασύνδεσης που έχουν με τα εξωτερικά δίκτυα. 
Για την τηλεφωνία όμως θα διαφωνίσω κάθετα. 14 μέρες συνδρομητής και το τηλέφωνο είναι άψογο. Αψογότατο. Και από πλευράς ποιότητας, και από πλευράς αξιοπιστίας και σταθερότητας. Σίγουρα υπάρχουν κάποιες μεμονομένες περιπτώσεις, αλλά η πλειοψηφία έχει μια χαρά τηλέφωνο.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Οταν υπαρχει τηλεφωνεια ειναι καλη και το ιντερνετ απο τα 6 με τε 7 που κλειδωνει αποδιδει καλα, το θεμα ειναι οτι τις τελευταιες μερες πεφτει συνεχεια η συνδεση... Και το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι ειναι βλαβη ιντερνετ ή τελεφωνου αλλα δεν συγχρονιζει...

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Πες τους να κατεβάσουν το προφιλ σου πιο χαμηλά και θα συγχρονίσει.

----------


## Geotzourmi

Καλά το ρούτερ μου ήταν κλειστό τουλάχιστον κανά τρίωρο (τώρα μπήκα σπίτι και το ανακάλυψα....)...Kάποιο hard reset από νετονε δεν έγινε νομίζω...Χώρια το ότι έκανε 10 λεπτά να βρει γραμμή dsl....


Edit : snr : 6 !! και line attenuation : 45!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! από 20 και 24

Edit 2: μόμο έγώ έχω πρόβλημα τελικά?Όλο το βράδυ ήμουνα off..........

----------


## tugito

Παιδια κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος. Βλεπω τα προβληματα να εχουν πολλαπλασιαστει αλλα ακομα παραμένουν οι περισσότεροι ικανοποιημένοι χρήστες σε σχέση με αλλους. Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα. Εγω μετακομισα και περιμενω μεταφορα αλλα μεχρι και πρόσφατα ειχα πάντα απο 700-100 κατεβασμα και κανονικότατο upload και διακοπη τηλεφώνου 2 φορές για κάποια ώρα. Ολα τζετ δηλαδη..
Παντου υπάρχουν προβλήματα. ΕΠίσης κάποιος να ρωτησει την προστασία καταναλωτή για τον καινουριο νομο, απο όσο γνωρίζω δεν ισχύει πλέον η συμβαση με τον οτε, δηλαδη οποιαδήποτε εταιρία θέλει μπορεί πλέον να αγοράσει συνδεση και για εναν μηνα μονο, αρα αυτά τα στυλ 1 χρονο συμβαση και αν διακοψεις θα πληρώσεις δεν πρέπει να υφίστανται πλέον. Τι εγινε με αυτο τελικά; Ισχύει η ακομα πληρωνουν συμβασεις οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι ενος χρόνου στον οτε???
Καμια ενημερωση?

----------


## tugito

> Παιδια κανεις δεν ειναι τελειος. Βλεπω τα προβληματα να εχουν πολλαπλασιαστει αλλα ακομα παραμένουν οι περισσότεροι ικανοποιημένοι χρήστες σε σχέση με αλλους. Ελπιζω ολα να πανε καλα. Εγω μετακομισα και περιμενω μεταφορα αλλα μεχρι και πρόσφατα ειχα πάντα απο 700-100 κατεβασμα και κανονικότατο upload και διακοπη τηλεφώνου 2 φορές για κάποια ώρα. Ολα τζετ δηλαδη..
> Παντου υπάρχουν προβλήματα. ΕΠίσης κάποιος να ρωτησει την προστασία καταναλωτή για τον καινουριο νομο, απο όσο γνωρίζω δεν ισχύει πλέον η συμβαση με τον οτε, δηλαδη οποιαδήποτε εταιρία θέλει μπορεί πλέον να αγοράσει συνδεση και για εναν μηνα μονο, αρα αυτά τα στυλ 1 χρονο συμβαση και αν διακοψεις θα πληρώσεις δεν πρέπει να υφίστανται πλέον. Τι εγινε με αυτο τελικά; Ισχύει η ακομα πληρωνουν συμβασεις οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι ενος χρόνου στον οτε???
> Καμια ενημερωση?


700-1000 εννοούσα!!!

 :Razz:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Παιδες για μενα ειναι οριστικο... Σε δυομισι μηνες συνδεση (με τον ενα να λειπω στο χωριο στο χωριο) ειναι το τριτο Παρασκευοσαβατοκυριακο που ειμαι χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ, το να φταει η γραμμη δεν παιζει, διοτι ως δια μαγειας την Δευτερα μπορει να φτιαξει...

Αλλα 70 ευρω κερατιατικα για αποσυνδεση, που κατα την γνωμη ειναι αδικια να τα πληρωσω για υπηρεσιες που δεν ειχα... Αλλα εδω ειχε πιασει φωτια στο χωριο μου και εγω δεν ειχα τηλεφωνο να επικοινωνησω με τους δικους μου... Χιλιες φορες να το κοψω και μην εχω καθολου τηλεφωνο, απο το να πληρωνω και να μην εχω. Και δεν μιλαμε για αποσυνδενσεις που που ψιλουποφερονται, αλλα μερες ολοκληρες χωρις δικτυο.... :RTFM: 

Εχω δωσει δεκαδες φορες το τηλεφωνο μου στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη χωρις να εχει γινει τιποτα. Ουτε τα ιντερνετ καφε ειναι λυση ουτε να τους παιρνω απο το κινητο. Θα εχω μια τελευταια επικοινωνια σε ωρες και μερες δημοσιου, αλλα επειδη δεν βλεπω να δωθει λυση πιθανοτατα θα την κανω... :Thumb down:

----------


## Geotzourmi

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	143 / 3.175

Μόνο αυτό έχω να πω....Από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη και δεν ξέρουν και τιποτα να μου πουνε το λόγο...

----------


## A_gamer

> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    143 / 3.175
> 
> Μόνο αυτό έχω να πω....Από τη μια μέρα στην άλλη και δεν ξέρουν και τιποτα να μου πουνε το λόγο...


 :Onfire:   :Question:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Παιδες για μενα ειναι οριστικο... Σε δυομισι μηνες συνδεση (με τον ενα να λειπω στο χωριο στο χωριο) ειναι το τριτο Παρασκευοσαβατοκυριακο που ειμαι χωρις τηλεφωνο και ιντερνετ, το να φταει η γραμμη δεν παιζει, διοτι ως δια μαγειας την Δευτερα μπορει να φτιαξει...
> 
> Αλλα 70 ευρω κερατιατικα για αποσυνδεση, που κατα την γνωμη ειναι αδικια να τα πληρωσω για υπηρεσιες που δεν ειχα... Αλλα εδω ειχε πιασει φωτια στο χωριο μου και εγω δεν ειχα τηλεφωνο να επικοινωνησω με τους δικους μου... Χιλιες φορες να το κοψω και μην εχω καθολου τηλεφωνο, απο το να πληρωνω και να μην εχω. Και δεν μιλαμε για αποσυνδενσεις που που ψιλουποφερονται, αλλα μερες ολοκληρες χωρις δικτυο....
> 
> Εχω δωσει δεκαδες φορες το τηλεφωνο μου στην τεχνικη υποστηριξη χωρις να εχει γινει τιποτα. Ουτε τα ιντερνετ καφε ειναι λυση ουτε να τους παιρνω απο το κινητο. Θα εχω μια τελευταια επικοινωνια σε ωρες και μερες δημοσιου, αλλα επειδη δεν βλεπω να δωθει λυση πιθανοτατα θα την κανω...


Τουλάχιστον κυνηγησέ το μήπως και κάνεις την αποσύνδεση δωρεάν, λόγω αδυναμίας της ίδιας της εταρείας να σου προσφέρει τις υπηρεσίες που υποσχέθηκε.

----------


## Geotzourmi

Ξαναπήρα τηλέφωνο γιατί πάλι έκλεισαν όλα και μου είπε ότι ο τεχνικός της είπε ότι οι μετρήσεις του του δείχνουν βλάβη και αυτό θα δηλώσει αύριο στον ΟΤΕ!!!!Ελεος όχι μόνο σηκώνουν τα χέρια ψηλά και ψαχνουν να βρουν τον Οτε να τα διορθώσει όλα (λες και δε μπορεί να έχει γίνει βλακεια πχ στο dslam τους ξερω γω) αλλά δε με αφήνουν να μιλήσω και με τον τεχνικο προσωπικά...

δείτε τιμές 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,5 / -2,4294967291 loool

----------


## Sebu

Το αρνητικο νουμερο ειναι απολυτα φυσιολογικο και καπου εκει ειναι που χανει τον συγχρονισμο.

Εχω δει και εγω μερικες φορες τις πρωτες μερες που το παρακολουθουσα με τη ΝετΟνε αρνητικα νουμερα (-2 εως -6) στο SNR του Down και αμεσως μετα εχανε το συγχρονισμο.

Με τους τεχνικους που ειχα μιλησει τοτε (τις πρωτες μερες,μεχρι και τις αρχες Ιουλη μπορουσες να μιλησεις απευθειας μαζι τους,τωρα ειναι ειδος υπο εξαφανιση) μου ειχαν πει οτι ειναι φυσιολογικο και αναμενομενο σε αρνητικο SNR να χανεται ο συγχρονισμος.

----------


## savaspar

Αυτή τη στιγμή στο Καλαμάκι το downloading είναι πεθαμένο... 300κb/s με το ζόρι....  :Sad:  Το έχει διαπιστώσει κάποιος άλλος?

(πάντως η τηλεφωνία είναι απελπιστική όταν κατεβάζει το modem απο 450κb/s και πάνω, κάνει πολλές διακοπές σα να κόβεται το σήμα..)

----------


## Sebu

Μαλλον τρωει ολο το bandwidth ο aitos που λεει οτι τον πηγαν στα 14mbps  :Razz:   :ROFL:

----------


## aitos

> Μαλλον τρωει ολο το bandwidth ο aitos που λεει οτι τον πηγαν στα 14mbps



   νάτο    δεν είπα εγώ ότι με κάρφωσε ο sebu  και έπεσα στα 12 ??   :Smile:  :Smile:  


  φίλε  sebu   το ρουτερ  κλειδώνει κανονικά  στα  10    ...... μάλον  οι μετρήσεις οφείλωνται   σε κάτι    optimize  για την   registry που έβαλα  τελευταία     :One thumb up:    θα  τα αφήσω καμία βδομάδα να δω πως πως πάνε     ,   γιατί προς το  παρόν θετικά είναι αν   συγκρίνω με άλλους που κάνουν παράπονα .

----------


## savaspar

Πραγματικά, σοβαρολογώ! Τώρα δεν πιάνει ούτε 200κβ/δ  :Evil: 
Μήπως τελικά η NetOne είχε τις εγκαταστάσεις της σε τίποτα κρυμμένα τούνελ στην πελλοπόνησο και κάηκαν??  :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

Παίδες και μένα από εχθές δε πάει πάνω από 300κ/σ σα να έπεσε προσωρινός κόφτης.

----------


## Sebu

*"Υποθεση εργασιας" ΟΝ*

Οπως θα θυμαστε προχτες επεσε η Οτενετ σε ολη την Ελλαδα για αρκετες ωρες ενω παρατηρηθηκαν και διακοπες σε αλλους παροχους σε περιοχες της κεντρικης Ελλαδας και αλλου.

Ισως να υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στα δικτυα κορμου ανα την Ελλαδα λογω της πυρκαγιας και εχει μειωθει το bandwidth.Η ΝετΟνε εξυπνα σκεφτομενη, προκειμενου να μας αφησει ολους στο φουλ και καποια στιγμη να "κρεμασουμε" οπως εγινε με την Οτενετ, ισως προτιμησε να βαλει κοφτη περιοριζοντας την ταχυτητα σε καποιο ανεκτο επιπεδο οπου επαρκει το bandwidth της μεχρι να αποκατασταθει το προβλημα.

Αν εχει κανει κατι τετοιο για εμενα θα ηταν ακομα πιο ντομπρο να εκανε και μια ανακοινωση προκειμενου να γνωριζουμε και ποσο θα διαρκεσει η τυχον αποκατασταση.

*"Υποθεση εργασιας" OFF*

Παντως η τραγικη κατασταση με τα πινγκς παει και ερχεται σαν το "στρατηγο ανεμο" που λεει και ο Πολυδωρας!!!!!

----------


## Hal

> Οταν υπαρχει τηλεφωνεια ειναι καλη και το ιντερνετ απο τα 6 με τε 7 που κλειδωνει αποδιδει καλα, το θεμα ειναι οτι τις τελευταιες μερες πεφτει συνεχεια η συνδεση... Και το θεμα δεν ειναι οτι ειναι βλαβη ιντερνετ ή τελεφωνου αλλα δεν συγχρονιζει...



Καταλαβαίνω πάντως ότι όταν έχει πρόβλημα ο βρόχος σου, δεν έχεις ούτε τηλεφωνία ούτε Internet.  Aρα για να καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί μιλάμε έχεις πρόβλημα με τον βρόχο και όχι με την τηλεφωνία και το Internet.

----------


## harris

> Καταλαβαίνω πάντως ότι όταν έχει πρόβλημα ο βρόχος σου, δεν έχεις ούτε τηλεφωνία ούτε Internet.  Aρα για να καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί μιλάμε έχεις πρόβλημα με τον βρόχο και όχι με την τηλεφωνία και το Internet.


Από που το βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα πως φταίει ο βρόχος του;  :Thinking:

----------


## mobo

> Αυτή τη στιγμή στο Καλαμάκι το downloading είναι πεθαμένο... 300κb/s με το ζόρι....  Το έχει διαπιστώσει κάποιος άλλος?
> 
> (πάντως η τηλεφωνία είναι απελπιστική όταν κατεβάζει το modem απο 450κb/s και πάνω, κάνει πολλές διακοπές σα να κόβεται το σήμα..)


Κατεβάζεις με 300kb/s τυχερέ? Εγώ με 16kb/s το πολύ. Μάλλον θα το γυρίσω σε dial up αφού και το σερφάρισμα έγινε βασανιστηκό και δεν ασχολείται κανένας μαζί μου εδώ και 15 μέρες.

----------


## Geotzourmi

Παιδιά ηρθε ο τεχνικός σήμερα το πρωι και όλα οκ!Είχα κάποια προβλήματα με τη συνδεσμολογία των καλωδίων, προβλημα που θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε λύσει και δια τηλεφώνου εάν μας έδιναν να μιλήσουμε με έναν τεχνικό που ξέρει...

----------


## Astaroth7

> Παιδιά ηρθε ο τεχνικός σήμερα το πρωι και όλα οκ!Είχα κάποια προβλήματα με τη συνδεσμολογία των καλωδίων, προβλημα που θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε λύσει και δια τηλεφώνου εάν μας έδιναν να μιλήσουμε με έναν τεχνικό που ξέρει...



Δεν λες πάλι καλά? 
Αν ήσουν σε καμιά άλλη εταιρία θα βλεπες πότε θα έλυνες το προβλημά σου :ROFL:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Μιας που είχα γράψει τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου πριν να φύγω , τα παραθέτω και τώρα , περίπου έναν μήνα μετά :


DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 10:21:42
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	1,15 / 2,21
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 16,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5,0 / 12,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 25,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4 / 2
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	196 / 0

Εν τω μεταξύ , το upload δε σκίζει κιόλας , αφού πάνω από 85 δεν έχω δει με μέσο όρο τα 75  :Thinking:  , ενώ υπάρχουν αρκετά τόρρεντ για να πιάνει τα 110 που θα έπρεπε  :Thinking: . Από τηλεφωνία ούτε εγώ ούτε οι συνομιλητές καταλαβαίνουν διαφορά από ΟΤΕ και από κατέβασμα έπιασα από τόρρεντ 900+ για πολλή ώρα. Το σερφάρισμα είναι λίγο (αλλά αυτό το λίγο είναι αισθητό) πιο αργό από όταν είχα 2048/640 στη Βιβόντι και σκέφτομαι να επιχειρησω τηλεφώνημα , μπας και μου αλλάξουν το QoS δίνοντας απόλυτη προτεραιότητα στην πόρτα 80 , αμέσως μετά το VoIP βέβαια  :Thinking: .

Λίγο το σερφάρισμα να φτιαξει (αν και αργό δεν το λες) και το upload επειγόντως και θα είναι τέλεια . Ετσι κι αλλιώς η τηλεφωνία δε με ενδιαφέρει αφού κάνω σύνολο κάτω από 40 τηλεφωνήματα το μήνα και το download επίσης δε με πολυενδιαφέρει , αρκεί να πιάνει 300-400 τουλάχιστον σε 24/7 επίπεδο μιας και δεν έχω τί να κατεβάσω με 900kB/sec 24/7 ...

----------


## Hal

> Από που το βγάζεις το συμπέρασμα πως φταίει ο βρόχος του;


Από τα λεγόμενα νόμιζα ότι είναι προφανές.  Όταν αποσυγχρονίζει το CPE είναι απόλυτα λογικό ότι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα στην τηλεφωνία αλλά πρόβλημα συσχετισμένο με τον βρόχο (Last mile).

----------


## Geotzourmi

Ούτε γω έχω δει πάνω από 85-90 αλλά πιστεύω είναι υποφερτό...Για να δουλέψει όμως και καλά η γραμμή και να κατεβάζει καλά το 85 πιστεύω είναι και το πάνω όριο αντοχής!Οπότε είναι οκ...Βέβαια όταν γίνεται upload μόνο θα μπορούσε και ένα ...τσικ παραπάνω...έτσι να κατοσταρίσει ρε παιδί μου  :Razz:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Ούτε γω έχω δει πάνω από 85-90 αλλά πιστεύω είναι υποφερτό...Για να δουλέψει όμως και καλά η γραμμή και να κατεβάζει καλά το 85 πιστεύω είναι και το πάνω όριο αντοχής!Οπότε είναι οκ...Βέβαια όταν γίνεται upload μόνο θα μπορούσε και ένα ...τσικ παραπάνω...έτσι να κατοσταρίσει ρε παιδί μου


Καλά , δεν είπα ότι θα διακόψω για αυτό , άλλωστε δε βρίσκεις και τόσο εύκολα 1024 upload (*Forthnet whistles αδιάφορα  :Razz: ) , αλλά και 110 δε θα με χαλούσε  :Razz: . Οχι τπτ άλλο , αλλά θα πρέπει να αλλάξω και υπογραφή , αφού με 75 kB/sec μέσο όρο , δεν ανεβάζεις 9,5 GB's τη μέρα  :Razz:  .

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Οχι τπτ άλλο , αλλά θα πρέπει να αλλάξω και υπογραφή , αφού με 75 kB/sec μέσο όρο , δεν ανεβάζεις 9,5 GB's τη μέρα  .


Έτσι, έτσι πέστα!!!Μας χαντακώνουν μόνο 6,2 gb up την ημέρα(με 75ΚΒ/s)  :Razz:  

Κρίμα δεν ειναι να αλλάζει ο κοσμος υπογραφες νετονε?? :Razz:

----------


## amateur361

[IMG][/IMG]

αυτό σήμερα ανταποκρίνεται πλήρως σαν μέσος ορος στα δεκάδες tests που έχω κάνει  τι να πω.. βαρέθηκα :Mad:

----------


## A_gamer

> [IMG][/IMG]
> 
> αυτό σήμερα ανταποκρίνεται πλήρως σαν μέσος ορος στα δεκάδες tests που έχω κάνει  τι να πω.. βαρέθηκα


Πώς κάνουμε αξιόπιστη μέτρηση της γραμμής μας

----------


## aitos

> Πώς κάνουμε αξιόπιστη μέτρηση της γραμμής μας



  φίλε gamer καλή η υπόδειξη αλλά////////  είτε  αξιόπιστη  είτε αναξιόπιστη   η  ουσία είναι ότι  σε πολούς πλέον    σσσσσσσσσσσέρνεται   το μηχανάκι τραγικά   ......δεν είναι σύμπτωση αυτό 

αλλά που αλλού να παει κανείς ....τα ίδια χάλια είναι καθεστώς  .....το θέμα είναι για πόσο θα είναι χάλια

----------


## A_gamer

> φίλε gamer καλή η υπόδειξη αλλά////////  είτε  αξιόπιστη  είτε αναξιόπιστη   η  ουσία είναι ότι  σε πολούς πλέον    σσσσσσσσσσσέρνεται   το μηχανάκι τραγικά   ......δεν είναι σύμπτωση αυτό 
> 
> αλλά που αλλού να παει κανείς ....τα ίδια χάλια είναι καθεστώς  .....το θέμα είναι για πόσο θα είναι χάλια


Να μην πάνε όμως και σε speedtest.net...

----------


## aitos

ναι έχεις δίκιο για το speedtest.net δεν ειναι 100% ακριβές αλλά πλησιάζει αρκετά συνήθως  .

  ....παράδειγμα   τώρα μου δείχνει  6.8 Μbps  και ο dap κατεβάζει το sp2 με 1000ρι   :One thumb up:

----------


## johnny_gtet

ποιο πρόγραμμα ειναι αυτο που κατεβαζεις?

----------


## amateur361

> Πώς κάνουμε αξιόπιστη μέτρηση της γραμμής μας


φιλε μου πιστεύω πως δεν θέλεις μάλλον να παίξεις με τα νεύρα μας ....όταν λέω δεκάδες tests, δεν ενός μονο στο speedtest.net ..απλώς τo βάζω σαν αντιπροσωπευτικό ΜΈΣΟ ΟΡΟ, και επειδή δίνει link για φωτό, και μου ήρθε εύκολο ...(Ελληνικά τα γράφω) αν θες όμως να σου βάλω μερικά link που μπορεί και να μην τα έχεις ,και να σου βγάλω και καμπύλες ..αλλα μάλλον θα είναι χάσιμο χρόνου ..."ξεχνατο" ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΗΚΤΙΚΈΣ ΥΠΟΔΕΊΞΕΙΣ ΠΆΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΌΝΟ ΜΑΣ

----------


## voithostyrempora2

Πόσο καιρό κάνει να έρθει ο εκκαθαριστικός λογαριασμός των Δημόσιων ? όχι τπτ άλλο , αλλά στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό που είχα πληρωσει κατά τις 25 Ιουλίου (2-3 μέρες πριν να ενεργοποιηθώ  :Smile: ) είχα προπληρώσει τα πάγια Αυγούστου και Σεπτέμβρη  :Whistle: , άρα με βλέπω να εισπράττω (επιτέλους , τόσα χρόνια μόνο πλήρωνα  :Razz: ) από τον πΟΤΕ καμιά 25αρα ευρώ .

----------


## amnisia

Πάνω αριστερά στον λογαριασμό, γράφει πότε λήγει ο επόμενος και ο μεθεπόμενος

----------


## amateur361

> Πόσο καιρό κάνει να έρθει ο εκκαθαριστικός λογαριασμός των Δημόσιων ? όχι τπτ άλλο , αλλά στον τελευταίο λογαριασμό που είχα πληρωσει κατά τις 25 Ιουλίου (2-3 μέρες πριν να ενεργοποιηθώ ) είχα προπληρώσει τα πάγια Αυγούστου και Σεπτέμβρη , άρα με βλέπω να εισπράττω (επιτέλους , τόσα χρόνια μόνο πλήρωνα ) από τον πΟΤΕ καμιά 25αρα ευρώ .


εγώ αφαίρεσα μονος μου τα πάγια που μου είχανε "προχρεωσει" και μου έκοψαν απόδειξη ότι πλήρωσα 129 euro. αντί των 180 που έλεγε ο λογαριασμός τους , και έτσι αντί να μου " χρωστάνε αυτοί, και να περιμένω την επιστροφή τους ,θα έρθω περίπου ~'ίσα βάρκα-ισα νερά,και θα τους δώσω εγώ σαν εκκαθάριση... τα ψιλά τους :Wink:

----------


## dgound

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 4:21:48
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	587,09 / 681,13
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,0 / 17,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 23,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	20 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	12 / 120
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	196 / 44

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Πάνω αριστερά στον λογαριασμό, γράφει πότε λήγει ο επόμενος και ο μεθεπόμενος


Δλδ ο εκκαθαριστικός λογαριασμός θα εκδοθει κανονικά σα να ήμουν ακόμη συνδρομητης ? ο επόμενος λογαριασμός θα έληγε στις 24/09 . Μάλλον πρέπει να περάσω από βδομάδας από τον ΟΤΕ Καλλιθέας να κάνω μια ερώτηση .Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση  :One thumb up:  .

----------


## cbamak

Ενημερωτικά αναφέρω ότι , κάποιοι χρήστες αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με την 2η γραμμή ( θύρα phone No 2 στο router ) όπως με ενημέρωσαν από C.C. 

Το τηλέφωνο που είναι στη συγκεκριμένη θύρα είναι 'νεκρό' . Το πρόβλημα είναι προς διερεύνηση από το τεχνικό τμήμα .

----------


## Geotzourmi

εμένα που είναι και τα δυο τηλέφωνα νεκρά(211 και τα δυο...)?και το λαμπάκι σβηστό?


EDIT: Μόλις επανήλθαν μετά από πόση ώρα....

----------


## sierra

Εχουν μπουκωσει τοσο πολυ που πλεον βγαινει off και η τηλεφωνια. :Mad: 
Απο χθες δεν μου παιζει το 211....
Ειμαι στα ορια μου να διακοψω και ας ερθουν να ζητησουν τα 70 € για τις υπηρεσιες που μου παρεχουν. :Laughing:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Ωχ, και γω τώρα παρατήρησα ότι το 211 τηλέφωνο είναι νεκρό!!  :Mad:

----------


## mich83

Ναι και το δικό μοθ 211 είναι οff. Μήπως το μερικοί = όλοι;

----------


## Geotzourmi

εμένα είναι οκ...έκανα βέβαια hard reset...δοκιμάστε το δε χάνετε τίποτα γιατί αν περιμένουμε άλλη λύση μέρα σάββατο δύσκολο το βλέπω...

----------


## npaolo1

εγω αυριο θα κανω καταγγελια στην Ε.Ε.Τ αρκετα ανεχομαστε εταιριες που δεν παρεχουν αυτα που υποσχονται

----------


## cbamak

Το ωραίο είναι ότι το CC διατείνεται ότι το Support λειτουργεί 24 χ 7 χ 365.  :ROFL:   :ROFL:  

 Γιατί δεν λύνονται τα τόσα προβλήματα το Σα/κυ αλλά μετατίθενται για την επόμενη εργάσιμη ?  :Thumb down:

----------


## cbamak

> εμένα είναι οκ...έκανα βέβαια hard reset...δοκιμάστε το δε χάνετε τίποτα γιατί αν περιμένουμε άλλη λύση μέρα σάββατο δύσκολο το βλέπω...


  Το να κάνουμε hard reset σημαίνει ότι χάσαμε όλες τις ρυθμίσεις μας .
  Επανερχόμαστε λοιπόν στο θέμα του backup/restore των ρυθμίσεων του router , για το οποίο
  η Net One σφυρίζει αδιάφορα . ( εκτός εάν το θέμα είναι υπό διερεύνηση αλλά μέχρι πότε όμως ? )

----------


## Geotzourmi

cbamak έχεις δίκιο σε αυτό...κάτι πρέπει να γίνει.

----------


## cbamak

> Ενημερωτικά αναφέρω ότι , κάποιοι χρήστες αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με την 2η γραμμή ( θύρα phone No 2 στο router ) όπως με ενημέρωσαν από C.C. 
> 
> Το τηλέφωνο που είναι στη συγκεκριμένη θύρα είναι 'νεκρό' . Το πρόβλημα είναι προς διερεύνηση από το τεχνικό τμήμα .



  Σχετικά με το παραπάνω πρόβλημα της 2ης γραμμής ,  *λύθηκε* .

  Φαντάζομαι ότι όσοι συνδρομητές  έχουν παρόμοιο πρόβλημα θα αποκατασταθεί λίαν συντόμως .

----------


## jimaras

και εδω τα ιδια!2η γραμμη νεκρη και το ιντερνετ παει σαν χελωνα!!!ειδωμεν!!!οταν τους πηρα τηλ εκαναν κατι τεστ!!δηλ πινγκ!!!και ολα ενταξει μου λενε!με ρωτησαν μηπως εχω κανεναν ιο!!ρε παιδια macintosh δουλευω!!!3 η 7 ιοι παιζουν την τελευταια 3ετια!!

----------


## kle500

Ομοίως και σε εμένα το 211 είναι νεκρό εντελώς.
Ελπίζω να επανέλθει σύντομα.

----------


## miltiadis21

Καλά είναι δυνατόν μήνα παρα μήνα να δημιουργούντε συνεχώς προβλήματα?....

----------


## Sacred

> Ομοίως και σε εμένα το 211 είναι νεκρό εντελώς.
> Ελπίζω να επανέλθει σύντομα.


Μια απο τα ιδια.............

----------


## amateur361

επίσης τo 211 νεκρό έχουν χάσει πια τον έλεγχο νομίζω

----------


## lewton

Εμένα και τα δύο 211 δεν έκαναν διακοπές τις τελευταίες μέρες.

----------


## Sovjohn

Και μένα το πρόβλημα με το 211 ήταν μόνο την 1/9 και λύθηκε εντός της ημέρας...

----------


## dimpard

Έχω χάσει πια το λογαριασμό. Το μόνο που μένει είναι η πεποίθηση ότι δεν μπορώ να στηρίζομαι στην ... ασταθή λειτουργία του τηλεφώνου.
Ευτυχώς, που κράτησα τη γραμμή του ΟΤΕ για backup.

----------


## mich83

Εμένα το 211 λύθηκε σήμερα και αυτό μετά από απροειδοποίητο χαρντ ρισέτ από μέρος τους. Και όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά είχα βάλει ένα σωρο NAT rules. Έχω κουραστεί να σετάρω το ρούτερ κάθε 3 και λίγο..

----------


## harris

> Εμένα το 211 λύθηκε σήμερα και αυτό μετά από απροειδοποίητο χαρντ ρισέτ από μέρος τους. Και όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά είχα βάλει ένα σωρο NAT rules. Έχω κουραστεί να σετάρω το ρούτερ κάθε 3 και λίγο..


Δεν μπορείς να τα σώσεις αυτά και να τα περνάς μετά;  :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Δεν μπορείς να τα σώσεις αυτά και να τα περνάς μετά;


Μέχρι τώρα δεν δίνουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα για backup των ρυθμίσεων του χρήστη, γι' αυτό και το σχετικό thread.

----------


## harris

> Μέχρι τώρα δεν δίνουν αυτή τη δυνατότητα για backup των ρυθμίσεων του χρήστη, γι' αυτό και το σχετικό thread.


Σωστός  :One thumb up: 

Δεν το είχα δει αυτό  :Embarassed:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Εμένα λύθηκε το πρόβλημα με το 211 πριν κανα 2-ωρο (αναφορά του προβλήματος έγινε το μεσημέρι κατά τις 1), χωρίς να γίνει κανένα hard reset.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Προσοχη με hard reset.... Οσες φορες εχω κανει τωρα τελευταια μετα δεν ξανασυγχρονιζεται...

----------


## nxenos

Λοιπον,εχω νεοτερα!Μολις φυγανε 2 ατομακια της Νετονιας απο το σπιτι μου.Οπως ηταν γνωστο,απο την αρχη που ειχα ενεργοποιηθει ειχα πολλα προβληματα,αποσυνδεσεις κλπ.Μετα λοιπον απο ταλαιπορια 4 μηνων,αμετρητων τηλεφωνηματων και πολλων μετρησεων....ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΒΡΟΧΟ!Ναι,ειναι γεγονος!Ενοειται πως noise margin ανεβηκε στο ταβανι και γενικα η γραμμη επιτελους ΔΕΝ ειναι ελλατωματικη!
Φιλε sebu,ειλικρινα σου ευχομαι να τελιωσει και σενα το βασανο γιατι πραγματικα,μετα απο τοσα που περασα αισθανομαι τρομερη ανακουφιση!Τωρα οσο για ταχυτητες και bandwidth..νταξει,αυτο ειναι γενικο το θεμα και ελπιζω πως θα διορθωθει.Αρκει που τουλαχιστον κλειδωνει εκει που πρεπει και δεν θα εχω αποσυνχρονισμους στο μελλον....
ιδου και τα νεα stats..

Uptime:	0 days, 0:21:56
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]:	611,00 / 2,56
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,5 / 29,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 16,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	63 / 54
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	744 / 28

Αντε παιδια,να περνουν σειρα και οι επομενοι ταλαιποροι!
Ευχαριστω τα ατομακια απο την Νετονια.

----------


## A_gamer

:Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Sovjohn

> 


Ditto.  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## harris

> ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΒΡΟΧΟ!
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / 10.239
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    13,0 / 16,0


Αυτά είναι νέα!!! Και δείχνουν ότι αυτή η εταιρεία έχει την θέληση να βοηθήσει και κάνει σωστά βήματα... Όχι ότι δεν έχει προβλήματα, αλλά αυτά τα νέα είναι πολύ ευχάριστα  :Clap:  :Worthy:  :Respekt:

----------


## nxenos

Εχουν περασει 2 και κατι ωριτσες με τον καινουργιο βροχο κ παρατηρησα το εξης.....
το s/n margin απο 16 που ηταν,κατεβηκε στο 14,5....γιατι αραγε?Ελπιζω να μην το ματιασα και να εχω τα ιδια!
Φτου φτου σκορδα!Μακρια απο μας!Γιατι ομως να συμβαινει αυτο?

Uptime:	0 days, 2:24:40
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	21,59 / 81,63
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,5 / 29,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 14,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	63 / 551

και μολις ειδα οτι επεσε και αλλη μιση μοναδα!τι γινεται ρε γμτ μου!

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Αυτά είναι νέα!!! *Και δείχνουν ότι αυτή η εταιρεία έχει την θέληση να βοηθήσει και κάνει σωστά βήματα...* Όχι ότι δεν έχει προβλήματα, αλλά αυτά τα νέα είναι πολύ ευχάριστα


Μετά από 4 μήνες  :Whistle:  . Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ βέβαια  :One thumb up: .

Με γεια ο νέος βρόχος και να τον προσέχεις : όχι υγρασία , όχι  καλώδια ρεύματος σε βρόχους και κατανεμητές*  :Razz: .




Off Topic


		*Αποτυχημένη προσπάθεια μίμησης του θρυλικού 'Οχι σκουπίδια , όχι πλαστικά σε θάλασσες και ακτές  :Cool:  .'

----------


## harris

> Μετά από 4 μήνες  . Κάλλιο αργά παρά ποτέ βέβαια .


Kάποιοι το παλεύουμε κοντά ένα χρόνο τώρα και δεν μας κάνουν την χάρη!!!  :Razz:

----------


## nxenos

ναι,αλλα πως το εξηγειτε μεσα σε 2 ωρες το s/n margin απο 16,5 που ηταν,τωρα να εχει παει στο 14??!!
Να ανυσηχω??

----------


## No-Name

όχι να μην ανησυχείς.Πριν τι στατιστικα είχες?

----------


## harris

> ναι,αλλα πως το εξηγειτε μεσα σε 2 ωρες το s/n margin απο 16,5 που ηταν,τωρα να εχει παει στο 14??!!
> Να ανυσηχω??


Eίναι λογικό να παίζει λίγο  :Wink:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Kάποιοι το παλεύουμε κοντά ένα χρόνο τώρα και δεν μας κάνουν την χάρη!!!


Σωστά . Δυστυχώς στους τυφλούς βασιλεύει ο μονόφθαλμος  :Wink:  .





> ναι,αλλα πως το εξηγειτε μεσα σε 2 ωρες το s/n margin απο 16,5 που ηταν,τωρα να εχει παει στο 14??!!
> Να ανυσηχω??



Είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό να παίζει το SNR Margin , δλδ να ανεβοκατεβαίνει ο θόρυβος  :Wink:  , αφού SNR = Signal to Noise ratio , δλδ λόγος ωφέλιμου σήματος προς θόρυβο. Το ωφέλιμο σήμα είναι πρακτικά σταθερό , άρα άμα αλλάζει ο θόρυβος , αλλάζει και το SNR σου  :Wink: .

Ενα ρεύμα να περνάει απο κοντά , λίγη υγρασία από τα νερά από το σφουγγάρισμα του γείτονα , ένα Η/Μ κύμα να περνάει , μια κεραία να εστιάστηκε λάθος , ε δε θέλει και πολύ . τα αστικά κέντρα είναι πολύ θορυβωδη (από Η/Μ απόψεως) περιβάλλοντα. 




Off Topic


		Και αποστολή εμάς των Μηχανικών είναι να βοηθήσουμε το ωφέλιμο σήμα να επιβιώσει μέσα σε όλον αυτό το θόρυβο. Οπως λέει και ένας καθηγητής μου , αντιπρόεδρος της ΕΕΤΤ , εάν δεν υπήρχε θόρυβος , οι ΗΜ&ΜΥ θα ήμασταν άνεργοι  :Razz:  .

----------


## Sacred

Off Topic


		παιδια καποιος ειχε βαλει το λινκ με το bill-netone αλλα δεν το βρισκω,καμια βοηθεια;

----------


## nxenos

> όχι να μην ανησυχείς.Πριν τι στατιστικα είχες?


Καλα!Για πριν,με τον παλιο βροχο..αστα να πανε!Ξεκιναγε απο 7 max και επεφτε στο 5,5...
και φυσικα πολλες αποσυνδεσεις και μετα κλειδωνε οπου ηθελε...
Ελπιζω τωρα...τουλαχιστον να το δω και γω μια φορα το ρημαδι πανω απο 24h up!

----------


## rdaniel

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		παιδια καποιος ειχε βαλει το λινκ με το bill-netone αλλα δεν το βρισκω,καμια βοηθεια;


http://dcapp14.netone.gr/login.do

 :Wink:

----------


## Sacred

> http://dcapp14.netone.gr/login.do


Thanks!!!!

 :One thumb up:

----------


## dimpard

> ....ΜΟΛΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑΞΑΝ ΤΟΝ ΒΡΟΧΟ!Ναι,ειναι γεγονος....


Μπράβο, nxenos. Χαλάλι η υπομονή που έκανες. :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 
Νομίζω ότι ήρθε και η σειρά του Sebou.

----------


## Astaroth7

> Καλα!Για πριν,με τον παλιο βροχο..αστα να πανε!Ξεκιναγε απο 7 max και επεφτε στο 5,5...
> και φυσικα πολλες αποσυνδεσεις και μετα κλειδωνε οπου ηθελε...
> Ελπιζω τωρα...τουλαχιστον να το δω και γω μια φορα το ρημαδι πανω απο 24h up!




Μπράβο ρε ήρωα nxenos!! Μακάρι να σου πάνε όλα κατ ευχήν!!
Στα υπόψιν, η αλλαγή βρόχου δεν είναι και ότι πιο σύνηθες και εύκολο για μία εταιρία! :Wink: 
Μπράβο και στη Net One! :Clap:

----------


## kostas1968

Από την 01/09/07 ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ.
Παρακολουθώ εδώ και καιρό το forum για τους ISP και προτίμησα τελικά την NetOne με Full LLU (πρώτη μου σύνδεση adsl) , θεωρώντας αρκετά αξιόπιστη την λύση της , μιας και η πρώτη μου προσπάθεια να φύγω από τον ΟΤΕ με το CableTV της Vivodi  :No no:  ήταν μια σκέτη αποτυχία.
Ειχα και εγώ πρόβλημα με την γραμμή της φορητότητας (μόνο το 210) χθές και  μετά από 2-3 κλήσεις στο 13860 ,αργά το βράδυ δούλευε εντάξει.
Επιπλέον αν και στην αίτηση μου είχα ζητήσει static IP μάλλον ήταν με ψιλά γράμματα , αφου έχω τουλάχιστον 2-3 διαφορετικές IP καθημερινά.
Και φυσικά το download είναι το ίδιο προβληματικό με όλους τους υπόλοιπους , δλδ εως 500Kb/s τις περισσότερες ώρες και μόνο αργά το βράδυ και νωρίς το πρωί 4-5 Mb/s.

----------


## nxenos

> Στα υπόψιν, η αλλαγή βρόχου δεν είναι και ότι πιο σύνηθες και εύκολο για μία εταιρία!
> Μπράβο και στη Net One!


Σιγουρα δεν ειναι οτι πιο ευκολο!Γιαυτο και την ευχαριστω γι αυτο διπλα!
Τωρα το s/n margin μ'ανυσηχει λιγακι γιατι απο κει που ξεκινησε στο 16,μεχρι τις 23.00 ειχε κατεβει στο 14...φοβαμαι οτι αν παω σπιτι το απογευμα και το δω να εχει κατεβει ακομα πιο κατω θα αρχισω να φρικαρω!Και θα ψαχνω παλι να βρω τι φταιει και που....

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Σιγουρα δεν ειναι οτι πιο ευκολο!Γιαυτο και την ευχαριστω γι αυτο διπλα!
> Τωρα το s/n margin μ'ανυσηχει λιγακι γιατι απο κει που ξεκινησε στο 16,μεχρι τις 23.00 ειχε κατεβει στο 14...φοβαμαι οτι αν παω σπιτι το απογευμα και το δω να εχει κατεβει ακομα πιο κατω θα αρχισω να φρικαρω!Και θα ψαχνω παλι να βρω τι φταιει και που....


Μην ανησυχείς καθόλου. Σε όλους μας έτσι παίζει, 2-3 μονάδες πάνω κάτω.  :Wink:

----------


## mich83

> Μην ανησυχείς καθόλου. Σε όλους μας έτσι παίζει, 2-3 μονάδες πάνω κάτω.




Yep το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ. Παίζει από 11 σε 16 σε μένα.

----------


## nxenos

οκ πεδες!Τελικα και σε μενα,απο χτες ειναι μεταξυ 16-12,5.Ολα καλα λοιπον...να μην ανυσηχω.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## dimpard

Παρατηρώ ότι μετά την 01/09 δεν υπάρχουν άλλες ενεργοποιήσεις (μελών του forum). Στο club των αιτηθέντων μέτρησα 5 που περιμένουν για ενεργοποίηση. Από ότι φαίνεται -προς το παρόν- υπάρχει ύφεση.

----------


## wolfy

Πάλι πρόβλήμα με τα τηλέφωνααααα!!!! Ελεος.... Νεκρά

----------


## mich83

Eμένα παίζουν και τα 2 :\

----------


## aitos

kai μένα παίζουνε 2

----------


## manias69

Κι εμενα μετα απο τηλεφωνο χτες απο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ εκανα ρεσετ στο ρουτερ και δουλευουνε κι οι δυο γραμμες....το download μου πεσμενο...δεν τελειωσε αυτη η ρημαδα η αναβαθμιση??????

----------


## ohimso

Η ποιά;;;;;  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Κι εγώ έτσι σκεφτόμουν μέχρι πριν 2-3 μέρες. Τελικά όμως... 
δεν ξέρω ΚΑΝ αν όντως ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ κάποια αναβάθμιση.

----------


## dimpard

Σ...έ...ε.....ε....ρ......ν.....ε....τ......α........ι. Μόλις  35 Kb/s

----------


## Kombatant

Άντε, καλωσωρίστε με κ μένα  :Smile:  Σήμερα το πρωι στις 8, όπως το περίμενα έγινε η αλλαγή. Τα τηλέφωνα (που με ενδιαφέρανε πρωτίστως) δουλέυουν κανονικά, η γραμμή βέβαια έχει θόρυβο (κάτι που το φοβόμου, γιαυτό και ήθελα αρχικά να βάλω δεύτερη γραμμή), οπότε εκεί θα παίξει μια μικρή διαδικασία για να καθαριστεί. Έχω συγχρονίσει στα 6 αυτή τη στιγμή, και με ένα download που έκανα από fileshack φέρνει με 680, οπότε μια χαρά δηλαδή.

Uptime:	0 days, 0:22:47
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 6.160
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	274,00 / 568,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	23,0 / 43,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 6,5

----------


## aitos

καλωσήρθες kombatant  και καλορίζικος  στις  νέες χαρές - απογοητεύσεις φίλε  :Smile:  

   κατάβαζε 600άρια τωρα που μπορείς το πρωί  :Wink:    το απόγευμα και μετά λένε οι κακές γλώσες ότι γίνοτναι 60άρια  :Sorry:

----------


## amateur361

δεν ξέρω αν γίνετε τεχνικά, αλλα έχω την εντύπωση ότι άρχισαν με κάποιον αυτοματισμό ,όταν έχουν ζόρια, και κόβουν bandwidth; και από την τηλεφωνία και σε εμενα από χθες νεκρό τo 211

----------


## kostas1968

Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν παρατηρήσει και άλλοι , πάντως από αρκετούς φίλους που ειναι στο DSLAM του Αιγάλεω βλέπω αρκετά χαμηλό SN Margin.
Ισως είναι η περιοχή , δεν ξέρω τι να πώ.
Θα δοκιμάσω σήμερα στο support για να "κλειδώσω" κάτω από τα 10 ( στα 9 ή 8 Mbits) και θα σας μεταφέρω αποτελέσματα.

----------


## Kombatant

> Δεν ξέρω αν το έχουν παρατηρήσει και άλλοι , πάντως από αρκετούς φίλους που ειναι στο DSLAM του Αιγάλεω βλέπω αρκετά χαμηλό SN Margin.
> Ισως είναι η περιοχή , δεν ξέρω τι να πώ.
> Θα δοκιμάσω σήμερα στο support για να "κλειδώσω" κάτω από τα 10 ( στα 9 ή 8 Mbits) και θα σας μεταφέρω αποτελέσματα.


Μπα εμένα είναι η γραμμή, είναι σίγουρο αυτό, και όταν είχα ΟΤΕ 2Mbit μη φανταστείς ότι ήταν πολύ καλύτερα..

----------


## dimpard

@ Kombatant
Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.
Μήπως, χρειάζεται να αλλάξεις το modem ADSL Info ?

----------


## Kombatant

Thx  :Smile:  Εντωμεταξύ μη φανταστείτε ότι με single connections τα downloads μου είναι μια χαρά, και εγώ πάσχω φαίνεται από το σύνηθες τελευταία πρόβλημα που έχουμε όλοι στη Νετονία με το bandwidth. Τουλάχιστον με τον IDM φέρνει με 700, οπότε μια χαρά προς το παρόν, και μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το πρόβλημα με το θόρυβο.

Να πω εδώ ότι οι μέχρι τώρα εντυπώσεις απο την τηλεφωνία είναι ΑΡΙΣΤΕΣ - ακούω και με ακούν καθαρότατα, τόσο σε σταθερά όσο και σε κινητά.

----------


## mich83

Σήμερα απάντησε στην Ε.Ε.Τ.Τ. η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ στη καταγγελία που είχα κάνει στις 3/7.


Ιδού η απάντηση:





> Το περιγραφόμενο πρόβλημα οφειλόταν στην κακή ποιότητα του παρεχόμενου από τον ΟΤΕ βρόχο. Στη προσπάθεια μας να επιλυθεί το πρόβλημα του βρόχου ώστε να παρασχεθεί η υπηρεσία στον συνδρομητή, κάναμε επανεκίνηση της τερματικής συσκευής του, η οποία είχε ως αποτέλεσμα την επαναφορά των εργοστασιακών ρυθμίσεων της τερματικής συσκευής και την διαγραφή όλων των προσωπικών ρυθμίσεων του συνδρομητή (address book, wi-fi mode, firewall). Επειδή το πρόβλημα του βρόχου δε μπορούσε να αντιμετωπιστεί σε ικανοποιητικό βαθμό παραγγείλαμε τελικά νέο βρόχο και το πρόβλημα αποκαταστάθηκε. Για οποιεσδήποτε διευκρινίσεις είμαστε στη διάθεσή σας.



 Καμία αναφορά στο βασικό κομμάτι της καταγγελίας που ήταν η δεκαπενθήμερη αργοπορία να έρθουν να ελέγξουν και να διαπιστώσουν το πρόβλημα του βρόχου ώστε να δηώθεί βλάβη στον Ο.Τ.Ε.

 Καμία αναφορά στο γιατί ΕΠΑΝΕΙΛΛΗΜΕΝΩΣ με διαβεβαίωναν ότι θα με καλέσουν και δε μα καλούσαν ποτέ. 

 Καμία αναφορά στο γιατί δε με καλούσαν πρώτα να με ενημερώσουν για το hard-reset, όπως έκαναν με άλλους χρήστες. 

 Καμία αναφορά στο μετέπειτα πρόβλημα του νέου βρόχου που με άφησε χωρίς DSL για 14 μέρες.


Αυτά..  :Neutral: 

 Καμία αναφορά

----------


## harris

> Καμία αναφορά στο μετέπειτα πρόβλημα του νέου βρόχου που με άφησε χωρίς DSL για 14 μέρες.


Μα αυτό δεν ήταν στην καταγγελία σου ρε συ  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

> Μα αυτό δεν ήταν στην καταγγελία σου ρε συ



Ναι γι αυτό το έβαλα τελευταίο :Razz: . Ωστόσο μια χαρά ανέφεραν στην απάντηση ότι το πρόβλημα επιλύθηκε  :Evil:

----------


## harris

> Ναι γι αυτό το έβαλα τελευταίο.


Ε προφανώς  :Wink:   :Razz: 





> Ωστόσο μια χαρά ανέφεραν στην απάντηση ότι το πρόβλαμα επιλύθηκε


Τελικά λύθηκε ή όχι; Δεν κατάλαβα  :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

> Τελικά λύθηκε ή όχι; Δεν κατάλαβα




Λύθηκε αφότου έμεινα 14 μέρες χωρίς DSL (μετά την αλλαγή βρόχου) :\

----------


## harris

Off Topic





> Λύθηκε αφότου έμεινα 14 μέρες χωρίς DSL (μετά την αλλαγή βρόχου) :\


Δυο βδομαδούλες δεν είναι τίποτα μπροστά στην αιωνιότητα  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:  :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## dimpard

> Λύθηκε αφότου έμεινα 14 μέρες χωρίς DSL (μετά την αλλαγή βρόχου) :\


Το τηλέφωνο λειτουργούσε κανονικά αυτές τις 14 μέρες ??

----------


## mich83

Δεν έβλεπε καν dslam το router. Δε προσπαθούσε καν να συγχρονίσει δηλαδή..

----------


## harris

> Δεν έβλεπε καν dslam το router. Δε προσπαθούσε καν να συγχρονίσει δηλαδή..


Άρα ή η πόρτα σου ήταν εκτός λειτουργείας (χλωμόν!) ή ο βρόχος σου στον αέρα  :Wink:

----------


## mich83

H δικαιολογία τους ήταν ότι έδωσε κάτι λάθος ο Ο.Τ.Ε. (παρότι μετά τη παράδοση του νέου βρόχου, για κάποιες ημέρες ήταν όλα άψογα.

Ωστόσο τη δεύτερη η τρίτη φορά που πήρα να δω τι γίνεται με βάζει το παληκάρι στην αναμονή για να επικοινωνήσει με τους τεχνικούς. Ωστόσο σε κάποια φάση βγήκε η αναμονή ενώ ακόμα μίλαγε και ακούω: "Κι εγώ τι να του πω τώρα;"  :Laughing: 


Ποιος ξέρει  :Whistle:

----------


## Hal

> H δικαιολογία τους ήταν ότι έδωσε κάτι λάθος ο Ο.Τ.Ε. (παρότι μετά τη παράδοση του νέου βρόχου, για κάποιες ημέρες ήταν όλα άψογα.
> 
> Ωστόσο τη δεύτερη η τρίτη φορά που πήρα να δω τι γίνεται με βάζει το παληκάρι στην αναμονή για να επικοινωνήσει με τους τεχνικούς. Ωστόσο σε κάποια φάση βγήκε η αναμονή ενώ ακόμα μίλαγε και ακούω: "Κι εγώ τι να του πω τώρα;" 
> 
> 
> Ποιος ξέρει


Σενάρια:

1. Ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε σέ άλλο σημειο τον βρόχο άρα ψάχνανε να τον βρούνε. Προφανώς τι να σου λέγαν αφού ο provider έχει την ευθύνη απέναντι στον πελάτη ακόμα και σε λάθη του ΟΤΕ.

2. Ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε σωστά τον βρόχο αλλά δεν ενημέρωσε που είναι με αποτέλεσμα να τον ψάχνουν και άρα ... τι να πουν στον πελάτη?

3. Ο ΟΤΕ παρέδωσε βρόχο, είχε κάπου διακοπή δεν δήλωσαν βλάβη και άρα... τι να πουν στον πελάτη?

Γενικά με όλο το μπάχαλο που επικρατεί, και εφόσον τα πράγματα δεν έχουν κατασταλάξει, (θυμίζω εποχές αρχής της κινητής τηλεφωνίας για όσους είναι λιγο μεγαλήτερης ηλικίας) τέτοια προβλήματα υπάρχουν παντού.  Το θέμα είναι να βρίσκεται λύση σε εύλογο διάστημα.

Αν παρομιάσουμε το DSL στην Ελλάδα σήμερα με την κινητή στις αρχές του 90 υπάρχουν πολλές ομοιότητες.

----------


## wolfy

Μιλάμε το μεγαλύτερο που έχω δει με NetOne από Nvidia είναι 550kb/s .... Οι άνθρωποι είναι απίστευτοι!!! Με άλλον πάροχο απο το ίδιο σπίτι πιάνω 1000+ με γραμμή 10mbιτ............

----------


## largo

Μετά από 45 ημερολογιακές ημέρες, επιτέλους σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα. 

Μαρούσι, 1.5 χιλ απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ/NETONE. 

Πολύ καλή γραμμή, 10 / 1 με άριστα στατιστικά.

Η τηλεφωνία είναι μια χαρά, ελαφρά υποδεέστερη ακουστικά απο την κλασική του ΟΤΕ. Αλλά ανώτερη και από της Vivodi και απο 2-3 της Forthnet (που έχω ακούσει).

Περισσότερα μετά απο 48 ώρες. 

 :One thumb up:

----------


## Kombatant

> Μετά από 45 ημερολογιακές ημέρες, επιτέλους σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα. 
> 
> Μαρούσι, 1.5 χιλ απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ/NETONE. 
> 
> Πολύ καλή γραμμή, 10 / 1 με άριστα στατιστικά.
> 
> Η τηλεφωνία είναι μια χαρά, ελαφρά υποδεέστερη ακουστικά απο την κλασική του ΟΤΕ. Αλλά ανώτερη και από της Vivodi και απο 2-3 της Forthnet (που έχω ακούσει).
> 
> Περισσότερα μετά απο 48 ώρες.


Καλορίζικος κ συ  :Smile:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Μετά από 45 ημερολογιακές ημέρες, επιτέλους σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα. 
> 
> Μαρούσι, 1.5 χιλ απο το κέντρο του ΟΤΕ/NETONE. 
> 
> Πολύ καλή γραμμή, 10 / 1 με άριστα στατιστικά.
> 
> Η τηλεφωνία είναι μια χαρά, ελαφρά υποδεέστερη ακουστικά απο την κλασική του ΟΤΕ. Αλλά ανώτερη και από της Vivodi και απο 2-3 της Forthnet (που έχω ακούσει).
> 
> Περισσότερα μετά απο 48 ώρες.


Να μας πεις πως πας και από ταχύτητες, μιας και υπάρχει πρόβλημα γενικά από τα μέσα Αυγούστου! 
Καλορίζικος και από μένα.  :Clap:

----------


## largo

> Να μας πεις πως πας και από ταχύτητες, μιας και υπάρχει πρόβλημα γενικά από τα μέσα Αυγούστου! 
> Καλορίζικος και από μένα.


Ιδού μερικά στοιχεία. 

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:22:15
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	10,31 / 5,24
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 27,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 16,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	87 / 17
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	332 / 8

----------


## largo

> Να μας πεις πως πας και από ταχύτητες, μιας και υπάρχει πρόβλημα γενικά από τα μέσα Αυγούστου! 
> Καλορίζικος και από μένα.


Οι ταχύτητες μετρημένες απο το Speedtest.net είναι απογοητευτικές.

Αθήνα 180 ms ping, 299 down, 294 up

Λονδίνο 118 ms ping, 411 down, 418 up

Παρίσι 449 ms ping, 108 !!!! down, 89 up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

New York 172 ms, 192 down, 284 up


Αυτά. Ιδωμεν πως θα παει.  :Thumb down:

----------


## harris

> Οι ταχύτητες μετρημένες απο το Speedtest.net είναι απογοητευτικές.
> 
> Αθήνα 180 ms ping, 299 down, 294 up
> 
> Λονδίνο 118 ms ping, 411 down, 418 up
> 
> Παρίσι 449 ms ping, 108 !!!! down, 89 up !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> New York 172 ms, 192 down, 284 up
> ...


Kαλώς ήρθες, χαρούμενε δοκιμαστή - χρήστη της νηπιακής μας ευρυζωνικότητας  :Razz: 

Άσε το speedtest στην ησυχία του, και κατέβασε κάτι από το gentoo.gr ή κάτι παρόμοιο για να δεις τι παίζει  :Wink:

----------


## largo

> Kαλώς ήρθες, χαρούμενε δοκιμαστή - χρήστη της νηπιακής μας ευρυζωνικότητας 
> 
> Άσε το speedtest στην ησυχία του, και κατέβασε κάτι από το gentoo.gr ή κάτι παρόμοιο για να δεις τι παίζει


 
Λοιπόν. Η γραμμή είναι σταθερή στα 10 / 1, χωρίς ούτε ένα disconnect. 

Σχετικά με τις ταχυτητες: 

Είναι λίγο παράξενα τα πράγματα. Σήμερα κατεβάζω με 650 απο την Microsoft, χθές ήταν πίκρα. Το upload είναι επίσης σήμερα άψογο, σχεδόν στο όριο.

Σχετικά με την τηλεφωνία:

Υπάρχουν μερικά προβλήματα "κλεισίματος" της γραμμής ενώ μιλάω. Χωρίς να πέσει η γραμμή. Η ποιότητα φωνής είναι καλή. 

Οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες έχουν προβλήματα. Το Siemens μου δεν δείχνει την αναγνώριση κλήσεως (όπως στην κανονική γραμμή ΟΤΕ), αλλά δύο "". ΑΛΛΑ στον κατάλογο των Missed calls τα δείχνει κανονικά ! Ανέφερα το πρόβλημα και περιμένω λύση.

Επίσης ο τηλεφωνητής "λέει" λάθος τον αριθμό της 2ης γραμμής (αντί της 1ης) και επίσης πάει μια ώρα πίσω.

----------


## nxenos

> Οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες έχουν προβλήματα. Το Siemens μου δεν δείχνει την αναγνώριση κλήσεως (όπως στην κανονική γραμμή ΟΤΕ), αλλά δύο "". ΑΛΛΑ στον κατάλογο των Missed calls τα δείχνει κανονικά ! Ανέφερα το πρόβλημα και περιμένω λύση.


Αυτο με τις δυο γραμμουλες μου το εμφανιζει και μενα!Και δεν μου βγαζει αναγνωριση παρα μετα στην λιστα!Για να το παρακολουθησουμε..αν εχεις νεοτερα παρακαλω ενημερωσε και μενα γιατι τους εχω παρει και γω και απαντηση δεν εχω παρει ακομα.
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Οι ψηφιακές ευκολίες έχουν προβλήματα. Το Siemens μου δεν δείχνει την αναγνώριση κλήσεως (όπως στην κανονική γραμμή ΟΤΕ), αλλά δύο "". ΑΛΛΑ στον κατάλογο των Missed calls τα δείχνει κανονικά ! Ανέφερα το πρόβλημα και περιμένω λύση.


Και γω είχα πάει στο πλαίσιο και πήρα ένα turbo-x τηλέφωνο και είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα...Τελικά το άλλαξα με ένα general electric και δουλεύει άψογα...

Κοίτα να δεις που τόσο καιρό νόμιζα ότι έφταιγε το turbo-x και τελικά μάλλον φταίει η netone..... :Thinking: 

A το καλό είναι ότι αν προσθέσετε στον κατάλογο ονομάτων ένα τηλέφωνο και κάνετε κλήση προς το τηλέφωνο της netone θα σας δείχνει κανονικά το όνομα!

----------


## largo

> Και γω είχα πάει στο πλαίσιο και πήρα ένα turbo-x τηλέφωνο και είχα ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα...Τελικά το άλλαξα με ένα general electric και δουλεύει άψογα...
> 
> Κοίτα να δεις που τόσο καιρό νόμιζα ότι έφταιγε το turbo-x και τελικά μάλλον φταίει η netone.....


Το κακό είναι ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα αυτό υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό, και δεν λύνεται. Και σίγουρα δεν είναι πρόβλημα της Siemens gigaset.

Όπως και το πρόβλημα της 1ας ώρας πίσω στο ρολοι του τηλεφωνητή.

----------


## datum

Απλά το αναφέρω:
Έχω δύο διαφορετικά μοντέλα Gigaset και κάνουν κανονικά αναγνώριση κλήσης.
Παλαιά έπαιζε και ένα Alcatel, επίσης, χωρίς πρόβλημα.
Περίεργο......

----------


## Kombatant

Παίδες, μια απορία... έχει κάνει κανείς από σας τους ενεργοποιημένους αίτημα για καθαρισμό γραμμής; Πόσες μέρες πέρασαν μέχρι να το κάνουν;

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Το κακό είναι ότι μάλλον το πρόβλημα αυτό υπάρχει εδώ και καιρό, και δεν λύνεται. Και σίγουρα δεν είναι πρόβλημα της Siemens gigaset.
> 
> Όπως και το πρόβλημα της 1ας ώρας πίσω στο ρολοι του τηλεφωνητή.


Εγώ έχω το Siemens AS140 και η αναγνώριση παίζει κανονικά στη μία γραμμή . Στην άλλη δεν ξέρω επειδή δεν έχω δεύτερο τηλέφωνο με οθόνη  :Razz:  . Low budget ffs  :Razz:  .

----------


## dimpard

Επί 4 μήνες είχα πάντα αναγνώριση κλήσεων και στις 2 συσκευές που έχω (ένα Panasonic 4ετίας και ένα καινούργιο  General Electric)
Σήμερα το πρωί είχα το πρώτο τηλεφώνημα χωρίς αναγνώριση.

----------


## harris

> Επί 4 μήνες είχα πάντα αναγνώριση κλήσεων και στις 2 συσκευές που έχω (ένα Panasonic 4ετίας και ένα καινούργιο  General Electric)
> Σήμερα το πρωί είχα το πρώτο τηλεφώνημα χωρίς αναγνώριση.


Μήπως ο καλών έχει απόκρυψη;  :Thinking:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Είχε κανείς προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο σήμερα? Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις, όταν με καλούν απο σταθερό, βγαίνει τηλεφωνητής. Όταν με καλούν από κινητό, δεν δίνει κανένα σήμα, είναι σαν νεκρό (ούτε κουδούνισμα, ούτε τπτ).

----------


## Sebu

> Είχε κανείς προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο σήμερα? Σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις, όταν με καλούν απο σταθερό, βγαίνει τηλεφωνητής. Όταν με καλούν από κινητό, δεν δίνει κανένα σήμα, είναι σαν νεκρό (ούτε κουδούνισμα, ούτε τπτ).


Check πριν απο λιγο.Δουλευουν κανονικα εδω!!!

----------


## litros

κατεβασα το Flight Simulator X (demo: 817 MB) απο το site τις microsoft με το προγραμμα download accelerator plus με ταχυτητα: 4332.3 kb/s :Clap:

----------


## dimpard

> Μήπως ο καλών έχει απόκρυψη;


Όχι.
Σε περίπτωση απόκρυψης δείχνει "private number".

----------


## largo

Μετά απο μια εβδομάδα στα 10 / 1 και χωρίς προβλήματα (και καλή γραμμή), σήμερα με κατεβάσανε (χωρίς ειδοποίηση) στα 4mbit down & 400k upload.

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό ;

----------


## Geotzourmi

Μήπως φταίει το καλώδιο από το ρούτερ μέχρι τη γραμμή?Στο λέω γιατί αυτό έπαθα εγώ, ξαφνικά το καλώδιο απλά έπαψε να λειτουργεί σωστά χωρίς ούτε να το ακουμπήσω(βέβαια ήταν και 10 μέτρα καλώδιο)..........Είχα συνεχείς αποσυγχρονισμούς και η ταχύτητα άλλαζε συνεχώς μόνη της(όταν κατάφερνε να συγχρονίσει με το ζόρι).άλλαξα καλώδιο και πάλι όλα οκ...

----------


## largo

> Μήπως φταίει το καλώδιο από το ρούτερ μέχρι τη γραμμή?Στο λέω γιατί αυτό έπαθα εγώ, ξαφνικά το καλώδιο απλά έπαψε να λειτουργεί σωστά χωρίς ούτε να το ακουμπήσω(βέβαια ήταν και 10 μέτρα καλώδιο)..........Είχα συνεχείς αποσυγχρονισμούς και η ταχύτητα άλλαζε συνεχώς μόνη της(όταν κατάφερνε να συγχρονίσει με το ζόρι).άλλαξα καλώδιο και πάλι όλα οκ...


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω κάνει και τα καλύτερα στις μπριζες. Και ίσως παίζει η ποιότητα. Εννοεις ότι αυτόματα κατεβαίνει η ταχυτητα συνδεσης ;

----------


## mich83

Πιστεύω ότι έχουν κάνει και σε σένα κάποια μλκία γιατί αυτό έχει συμβεί και σε μένα και σε άλλους και μετά το φτιάξανε..

----------


## Astaroth7

Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγω!!! :Clap: 
Βασικά έχω ενεργοποιηθεί από την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη  αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να το τσεκάρω-τεστάρω!!
20 Ημερολογιακές για ενεργοποίηση σε ενεργό και μεριζόμενο βρόχο! Μια χαρά ε?? :One thumb up: 
Ακόμα δεν το έχω τεστάρει αλλά το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί άψογα!!!! :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## aitos

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγω!!!
> Βασικά έχω ενεργοποιηθεί από την προηγούμενη Τετάρτη  αλλά δεν πρόλαβα να το τσεκάρω-τεστάρω!!
> 20 Ημερολογιακές για ενεργοποίηση σε ενεργό και μεριζόμενο βρόχο! Μια χαρά ε??
> Ακόμα δεν το έχω τεστάρει αλλά το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί άψογα!!!!



 :Clap:  καλως ήρθες astaroth  :Clap:  


  νομίζω μπαίνεις σε καλή εποχή   :One thumb up:

----------


## Sebu

Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο απο εμενα στην ΝετΟνε.

Εδω και μια βδομαδα απολαμβανω τον καινουριο πλεον βροχο με ελαχιστους εως ανυπαρκτους αποσυγχρονισμους (2-3 σε 7 ημερες δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στους 4-5 την ημερα).

Οι παλιοτεροι θυμαστε σιγουρα για τα οσα ειχα περασει ειδικα τον πρωτο καιρο που το εψαχνα συνεχεια.

Η γραμμη πλεον δικαιολογει την αποσταση απο το κεντρο και τα στατιστικα ειναι πολυ καλα και εχω 1023/10239.

Και παλι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκαν,και αλλαξαν τον βροχο.Τα καλα πρεπει να λεγονται.

----------


## lewton

Είναι η *μόνη* εταιρία που κάθεται να αλλάξει βρόχο στους πελάτες που έχουν πρόβλημα, και μάλιστα για αυτό χρεώνεται από τον ΟΤΕ χωρίς να έχει την παραμικρή εγγύηση ότι ο νέος θα είναι καλός.  :One thumb up: 

Άλλες τι κάνουν;
Η Vivodi πχ όταν ζήτησα αλλαγή βρόχου μου έλεγε ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συγχρονίσω ποτέ πάνω από τα 8, ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ κλπ κλπ και ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα.  :Thumb down: 
Για τη Forthnet δεν τίθεται καν θέμα, εδώ δε δίνει ανενεργό βρόχο για να μη στέλνει τεχνικούς στο σπίτι.  :Thumb down:   :Thumb down: 

Τα καλά να λέγονται.
Η Net One μας έχει εδώ και ένα μήνα με έλλειψη bandwidth και φυσικά αυτό δεν δικαιολογείται (σταμάτησα να φέρνω και πελάτες άλλωστε), αλλά υπάρχουν τομείς όπου είναι κορυφή.

----------


## nxenos

Φιλε sebu,δωσε μας αν θες και τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου,ετσι,να δουμε τον νεο σου βροχο!

----------


## karavagos

> Είναι η *μόνη* εταιρία που κάθεται να αλλάξει βρόχο στους πελάτες που έχουν πρόβλημα, και μάλιστα για αυτό χρεώνεται από τον ΟΤΕ χωρίς να έχει την παραμικρή εγγύηση ότι ο νέος θα είναι καλός. 
> 
> Άλλες τι κάνουν;
> Η Vivodi πχ όταν ζήτησα αλλαγή βρόχου μου έλεγε ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να συγχρονίσω ποτέ πάνω από τα 8, ότι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ κλπ κλπ και ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει τίποτα. 
> Για τη Forthnet δεν τίθεται καν θέμα, εδώ δε δίνει ανενεργό βρόχο για να μη στέλνει τεχνικούς στο σπίτι.


Υπάρχουν και άλλες εταιρίες που το έχουν κάνει. Καλές σχέσεις με τους κατανεμητάριους χρειάζονται και όλα γίνονται  :Wink:

----------


## dimpard

> Ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω και ενα μεγαλο μπραβο απο εμενα στην ΝετΟνε.
> 
> Εδω και μια βδομαδα απολαμβανω τον καινουριο πλεον βροχο με ελαχιστους εως ανυπαρκτους αποσυγχρονισμους (2-3 σε 7 ημερες δεν ειναι τιποτα μπροστα στους 4-5 την ημερα).
> 
> Οι παλιοτεροι θυμαστε σιγουρα για τα οσα ειχα περασει ειδικα τον πρωτο καιρο που το εψαχνα συνεχεια.
> 
> Η γραμμη πλεον δικαιολογει την αποσταση απο το κεντρο και τα στατιστικα ειναι πολυ καλα και εχω 1023/10239.
> 
> Και παλι ενα μεγαλο ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκαν,και αλλαξαν τον βροχο.Τα καλα πρεπει να λεγονται.


Καλορίζικος ο καινούργιος βρόχος.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up: 

Όλα καλά τώρα?

----------


## Sebu

Ολα καλα εδω και 7 ημερες.Βλεπω τα νουμερα που περιμενα να δω.Και το κυριοτερο ειναι οτι μπορω πλεον να χρησιμοποιησω την τηλεφωνια χωρις τον φοβο των συχνων αποσυγχρονισμων.

Παντως για να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο η αλλαγη βροχου που κανει απο οσο εχω καταλαβει δεν ειναι καθαρη αλλαγη βροχου.Δλδ δεν λεει στον ΟΤΕ εχω προβληματικο βροχο και ο ΟΤΕ τον αλλαζει.Αυτο που γινεται και για αυτο εχει κοστος, ειναι οτι παραγγελνει εναν καινουριο βροχο σαν να ησουν καινουριος πελατης.Αν ρωτησεις στο cc στον παλιο σου λογαριασμο-βροχο δεν φαινεται τιποτα πλην του παλιου βροχου.Αν τους βαλεις να ψαξουν περισσοτερο θα δουν οτι στο ονομα σου υπαρχουν 2 βροχοι.Ενας ενεργοποιημενος (και προβληματικος) και ενας προς παραγγελια-ενεργοποιηση.

Ο ΟΤΕ ετσι δεν βλεπει προβληματικο βροχο αλλα εναν νεο πελατη για τη ΝετΟνε.Οταν ενεργοποιηθει ο νεος βροχος ερχονται τα τυπακια οι τεχνικοι και μετρανε τη νεα γραμμη.Αν ειναι καλυτερη απο την παλια σε αντικαθιστουνε και φευγουν.

Για την παλια μπορω να φανταστω 2 ενδεχομενα.Ή κρατανε το ακρο για καποιον αλλο προς ενεργοποιηση στην περιοχη με την ελπιδα να του κατσει καλυτερα ή επιστρεφουν την γραμμη στον ΟΤΕ ως απενεργοποιηση-απωλεια πελατη και πληρωνουν το αντιστοιχο τελος αποσυνδεσης.

Με τον τροπο αυτο αναλαμβανουν ενα διπλο κοστος ενεργοποιησης και απενεργοποιησης αλλα παρακαμπτουν το σκοπελο του ΟΤΕ στο τεχνικο κομματι και ενεργοποιουν το νεο βροχο το αργοτερο εντος 15-20 ημερων και εξυπηρετουν τον πελατη.

Απο το να περιμενα ποτε θα τα βρουν με τον ΟΤΕ καλυτερα ετσι.Για εμενα εχουν ανεβει παρα πολυ.Μπορουσαν να με αφησουν να φυγω να παω σε αλλο παροχο.Θα χανανε εναν πελατη αλλα μαζι θα γλιτωνανε και απο την γκρινια-μουρμουρα σε cc και φορουμ(καθως αρκετοι απο εκει μεσα ακομα και τεχνικοι μας διαβαζουν να ειστε σιγουροι για αυτο).Αντ'αυτου προτιμησαν το ρισκο του νεου βροχου ο οποιος ενδεχομενα να μην εβγαινε καλος.

Και παλι μπραβο τους.

----------


## limf(x)

Τέτοια ακούω και γουστάρω :Razz:  :One thumb up: 
Άντε φτιάξτε και αυτα τα ΑΘΛΙΑ pings μπα και παίξουμε κανένα online gaaaame :Shoot:

----------


## xaotikos

Ενεργός κ εγώ. Αρκετά γρήγορα μάλιστα  :One thumb up: 

Το τηλέφωνο δεν το δοκίμασα ακόμα (δεν έχω συσκευή) αλλά στο internet κανά 2 τεστ που έκανα φτάνει max 5.5mbit. Βέβαια από την αρχή φοβόμουνα την απόσταση και την ποιότητα των καλωδίων γενικότερα. 

DSL Connection
Link Information
Modulation:G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 10.239
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 15,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:15,5 / 30,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:12,0 / 15,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):2 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):39 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):4 / 2.035
HEC Errors (Up/Down):204 / 1.099


Έκανα τεστ από το site και τα 100mbyte τα κατεβάζει με 1mbyte/sec. Άρα μπορούμε μέχρι εκεί!!! Δώσε καλή μουυ

----------


## nxenos

> Ολα καλα εδω και 7 ημερες.Βλεπω τα νουμερα που περιμενα να δω.Και το κυριοτερο ειναι οτι μπορω πλεον να χρησιμοποιησω την τηλεφωνια χωρις τον φοβο των συχνων αποσυγχρονισμων.
> 
> Παντως για να λεμε και του στραβου το δικιο η αλλαγη βροχου που κανει απο οσο εχω καταλαβει δεν ειναι καθαρη αλλαγη βροχου.Δλδ δεν λεει στον ΟΤΕ εχω προβληματικο βροχο και ο ΟΤΕ τον αλλαζει.Αυτο που γινεται και για αυτο εχει κοστος, ειναι οτι παραγγελνει εναν καινουριο βροχο σαν να ησουν καινουριος πελατης.Αν ρωτησεις στο cc στον παλιο σου λογαριασμο-βροχο δεν φαινεται τιποτα πλην του παλιου βροχου.Αν τους βαλεις να ψαξουν περισσοτερο θα δουν οτι στο ονομα σου υπαρχουν 2 βροχοι.Ενας ενεργοποιημενος (και προβληματικος) και ενας προς παραγγελια-ενεργοποιηση.
> 
> Ο ΟΤΕ ετσι δεν βλεπει προβληματικο βροχο αλλα εναν νεο πελατη για τη ΝετΟνε.Οταν ενεργοποιηθει ο νεος βροχος ερχονται τα τυπακια οι τεχνικοι και μετρανε τη νεα γραμμη.Αν ειναι καλυτερη απο την παλια σε αντικαθιστουνε και φευγουν.
> 
> Για την παλια μπορω να φανταστω 2 ενδεχομενα.Ή κρατανε το ακρο για καποιον αλλο προς ενεργοποιηση στην περιοχη με την ελπιδα να του κατσει καλυτερα ή επιστρεφουν την γραμμη στον ΟΤΕ ως απενεργοποιηση-απωλεια πελατη και πληρωνουν το αντιστοιχο τελος αποσυνδεσης.
> 
> Με τον τροπο αυτο αναλαμβανουν ενα διπλο κοστος ενεργοποιησης και απενεργοποιησης αλλα παρακαμπτουν το σκοπελο του ΟΤΕ στο τεχνικο κομματι και ενεργοποιουν το νεο βροχο το αργοτερο εντος 15-20 ημερων και εξυπηρετουν τον πελατη.
> ...


+1 και απο μενα!Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο!Λιγο b/w ακομα να μας δωσουν και θα ειμαστε αρχηγοι! :One thumb up:

----------


## teras1956

βρε Sebu παληκάρι μου.. τι καλά λόγια είναι αυτά??? γιαυτό βρε παιδάκι μου γκρεμίστηκε ο φούρνος της γειτονιάς μου????? :Razz:

----------


## slaughter

> Μετά απο μια εβδομάδα στα 10 / 1 και χωρίς προβλήματα (και καλή γραμμή), σήμερα με κατεβάσανε (χωρίς ειδοποίηση) στα 4mbit down & 400k upload.
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό ;


δες να έχεις καμιά τηλεφωνική συσκευή χωρίς φίλτρο ! εγώ είχα παρόμοιο πρόβλημα κ αυτό έφταιγε !!!  :Wink:

----------


## largo

> Μετά απο μια εβδομάδα στα 10 / 1 και χωρίς προβλήματα (και καλή γραμμή), σήμερα με κατεβάσανε (χωρίς ειδοποίηση) στα 4mbit down & 400k upload.
> 
> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί μπορεί να συμβεί αυτό ;


Τελικά ήταν ένα πρόβλημα με τις μπριζες μέσα στο σπίτι. Βασικά η γραμμή έρχεται στο χώλ και μετά παει σε ένα - ένα τα δωμάτια (γεφυρωμένα). Σε ένα απο τα δωμάτια, υπηρχε πρόβλημα. Αλλάζοντας όλες τις μπριζες, το προβλημα λυθηκε.

Είμαι 10 / 1 φουλ. 

Είμαι απόλυτα ικανοποιημένος απο τις υπηρεσίες της NetOne. Καλές ταχυτητες, καλή τηλεφωνία χωρίς ιδιαίτερες διακοπές.

Μια χαρά.

----------


## Geotzourmi

Ρε παιδιά παρατηρήσατε στο mail της netone που μας έχουνε στείλει και εμάς το mail-ενημέρωση για τους dialers?Λες και υπάρχει περίπτωση πελάτης της netone να κολλήσει dialer...Όχι βέβαια ότι δεν είναι χρήσιμο σα γενική γνώση επί του θέματος...

----------


## gusboc

Ένας ακόμα στην παρέα σας  :Smile:  
Τα στατιστικά μου: 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 15,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 19,5

Σήμερα από ταχύτητες χάλια 35-40 kb/s από Rapidshare , τηλεφωνία πολύ καλή όμως ... :Thinking:

----------


## mich83

Eδώ και τρεις μέρες είχα 5-6 αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα. Από το μεσημέρι σήμερα το ρούτερ έχει τρελαθεί. Ανά 1 λεπτό ξεσυγχρονίζει ή αποσυνδεεται (κατά διαστήματα μλονο κρατάει καμιά ώρα συνδεδεμένο). Και μετά μία συγχρονίζει κανονικά με φυσιολογικό θόρυβο, μία στα 3000, μια στα 8000 κ.λ.π. με απίστευτο θόρυβο. Ό,τι να ναι δλδ. Αν συνεχιστεί και αύριο αυτό θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει. Αμάν, όλα σε μένα πια;  :Neutral:

----------


## pstr

mich83: παρακάλα να είναι πρόβλημα από τη NetONE (τίποτα δοκιμές στο DSLAM, σεταρίσματα κλπ), γιατί αυτό μου φαίνεται σαν πρόβλημα βρόχου (καλωδίωσης), οπότε θα πρέπει να διορθωθεί από τον ΟΤΕ :Whistle: .

----------


## Sebu

> Eδώ και τρεις μέρες είχα 5-6 αποσυνδέσεις την ημέρα. Από το μεσημέρι σήμερα το ρούτερ έχει τρελαθεί. Ανά 1 λεπτό ξεσυγχρονίζει ή αποσυνδεεται (κατά διαστήματα μλονο κρατάει καμιά ώρα συνδεδεμένο). Και μετά μία συγχρονίζει κανονικά με φυσιολογικό θόρυβο, μία στα 3000, μια στα 8000 κ.λ.π. με απίστευτο θόρυβο. Ό,τι να ναι δλδ. Αν συνεχιστεί και αύριο αυτό θα τους πάρει και θα τους σηκώσει. Αμάν, όλα σε μένα πια;


Οτι μου εκανε και εμενα απο την 3η μερα μου και μετα.Ελπιζω να μην προβλημα βροχου οπως το δικο μου και τραβιεσαι και εσυ 3 μηνες. Μακαρι να κανει τιποτα δοκιμες στο dslam σου η ΝετΟνε.

----------


## mich83

Μου είπαν ότι πλέον έγιναν οι απαραίτητες εργασίες και η γραμμή σταθεροποιήθηκε. Η απαραίτητη εργασία ήταν να τη κατεβάσουν στα 8100/893. Τους τόνισα ότι αυτό δε το θεωρώ λύση για μία γραμμή που συγχρόνιζε για ένα μήνα στα 10/1 με πολύ καλά στατιστικά (13/16 noise margin) και μου απάντησε οτι θα τη παρακολουθήσουν και θα δωθεί άλλη λύση και πως αυτή είναι προσωρινή. Το καλό που τους θέλω  :Neutral:

----------


## satyros

> Μου είπαν ότι πλέον έγιναν οι απαραίτητες εργασίες και η γραμμή σταθεροποιήθηκε. Η απαραίτητη εργασία ήταν να τη κατεβάσουν στα 8100/893. Τους τόνισα ότι αυτό δε το θεωρώ λύση για μία γραμμή που συγχρόνιζε για ένα μήνα στα 10/1 με πολύ καλά στατιστικά (13/16 noise margin) και μου απάντησε οτι θα τη παρακολουθήσουν και θα δωθεί άλλη λύση και πως αυτή είναι προσωρινή. Το καλό που τους θέλω


φιλε μου ακριβώς το ίδιο πρόβλημα κ εγώ, μόνο που εμένα με έριξαν στα 5000/600, ενώ μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό η γραμμή έπαιζε άψογα στα 10/1.τι μπορεί να γίνει τελικά με αυτό?

----------


## No-Name

Έχεις ζητήσει να σταλεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ?

----------


## satyros

> Έχεις ζητήσει να σταλεί βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ?


Οχι κ το θέμα είναι πως κ οι τεχνικοι της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ τον Ιουνιο που χαν ερθει για τη σύνδεση είπαν οτι είναι πολύ καλή η γραμμή κ κοντά στο dslam 700+μέτρα αν θυμάμαι καλά, κ μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρί δούλευε άψογα.Τώρα οι μετρήσεις μου είναι αυτες
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	651 / 4.958
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	3,66 / 2,30
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 18,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 10,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	3 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	55.990 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2.952.988 / 1.546
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	618.820 / 500
στο cc της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου είπαν ίσως έχει κάνει κάτι ο ΟΤΕ στον βρόγχο ή σε γειτονικό βρόγχο κ επηρεάζει.
πως αναφέρω βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ?μέσω ΝΕΤΟΝΕ?κ απο κει κ πέρα τι γίνεται?Αυτοι οι π@@@@ρες δεν μου είπαν τίποτα, απλά μου κατέβασαν τη γραμμή

----------


## No-Name

Ενημέρωσε την netone για το πρόβλημα και εκείνη θα ενημερώσει τον ΟΤΕ....
Αυτό που σου είπαν από το cc μπορεί και να ισχύει πάντως

----------


## pstr

> ...
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    9,0 / 18,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    6,0 / 10,5
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM
> Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
> Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):    3 / 0
> Loss of Power (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
> Loss of Link (Remote):    0
> Error Seconds (Local/Remote):    55.990 / 0
> ...


Πάρα πολλά CRC Errors στο UP  :Shocked: 
Πρέπει να ζητήσουνε εξυγίανση του βρόχου, απλά σιγουρέψου και από τη πλευρά σου ότι δεν άλλαξες κάτι στη καλωδίωση ή έβαλες κάποιο καινούργιο τηλέφωνο.

----------


## harris

> στο cc της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ μου είπαν ίσως έχει κάνει κάτι ο ΟΤΕ στον βρόγχο ή σε γειτονικό βρόγχο κ επηρεάζει.


Δεν αποκλείεται... αν μιλάμε για φαινόμενο crosstalk  :Thinking: 




> πως αναφέρω βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ?μέσω ΝΕΤΟΝΕ?


Ναι, μέσω της netone  :Wink:

----------


## satyros

> Πάρα πολλά CRC Errors στο UP 
> Πρέπει να ζητήσουνε εξυγίανση του βρόχου, απλά σιγουρέψου και από τη πλευρά σου ότι δεν άλλαξες κάτι στη καλωδίωση ή έβαλες κάποιο καινούργιο τηλέφωνο.


δεν εχω πειράξει απολύτως τίποτα.Η μάλλον τώρα που το σκέφτομαι έβαλα πάνω στο router ενα καινούργιο ασύρματο τηλέφωνο panasonic νομίζω.Τί μπορεί να φταίει αυτό?Για ποιο λόγο?Τι να κάνω?

----------


## pstr

Απλά κάνε μία δοκιμή χωρίς το ασύρματο, μήπως είσαι "τυχερός" και δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα.

----------


## satyros

> Απλά κάνε μία δοκιμή χωρίς το ασύρματο, μήπως είσαι "τυχερός" και δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα.


ok.Θα το κάνω μόλις γυρίσω σπίτι.Κ αν δεν φταίει αυτό?Παίρνω 13860 κ με τσαμπουκά δηλώνω βλάβη?

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια

----------


## pstr

Δήλωσε βλάβη και στείλτους και τα στατιστικά του router...

(ααα, και ευγενικά, δεν χρειάζεται τσαμπουκά :Smile:  ).

----------


## satyros

> Δήλωσε βλάβη και στείλτους και τα στατιστικά του router...
> 
> (ααα, και ευγενικά, δεν χρειάζεται τσαμπουκά ).


ναι εννοούσα να απαιτήσω δήλωση βλάβης. Όχι κ να τα βρίσουμε τα παιδιά. :Laughing: 

αλήθεια η καινούργια συσκευή τηλεφώνου που έβαλα πάνω πως γίνεται να επηρεάζει τα στατιστικά της γραμμής?

Μακαρι Χριστέ κ Παναγία μου κ Απόστολοι να ναι αυτό κ να λυθούν τα προβλήματα.

Μετά θα χουμε μονο τα ping να ασχολούμαστε κ να γκρινιάζουμε

----------


## Sebu

Ναι αν εχεις τα στατιστικα πριν και μετα,και μπορεις να τα στειλεις και με μαιλ ακομα καλυτερα.

Τα γραπτα μενουν αλλωστε.

----------


## satyros

> Ναι αν εχεις τα στατιστικα πριν και μετα,και μπορεις να τα στειλεις και με μαιλ ακομα καλυτερα.
> 
> Τα γραπτα μενουν αλλωστε.


δυστυχώς δεν έχω στατιστικά απο εκείνο τον παραμυθένιο καιρό οπού η γραμμή μου τελίκιαζε στα  10/1  :Embarassed: 

αλήθεια η καινούργια συσκευή τηλεφώνου που έβαλα πάνω πως γίνεται να επηρεάζει τα στατιστικά της γραμμής?

----------


## Sebu

Κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε.Απο οσο εχω καταλαβει crosstalk υπαρχει οταν "κινειται" παραλληλα και αλλη γραμμη και δημιουργει προβλημα.Πχ αν ειχες παραλληλα και αλλη γραμμη ΟΤΕ, και ενδεχομενα με adsl μπορει να ειχες crosstalk.

Δεν ξερω αν μπορεις να εχεις τετοια φαινομενα ομως απο μια απλη τηλεφωνικη συσκευη που συνδεεις πανω σε μια εξοδο Voip.

----------


## BoGe

> Κανονικα δεν θα επρεπε.Απο οσο εχω καταλαβει crosstalk υπαρχει οταν "κινειται" παραλληλα και αλλη γραμμη και δημιουργει προβλημα.Πχ αν ειχες παραλληλα και αλλη γραμμη ΟΤΕ, και ενδεχομενα με adsl μπορει να ειχες crosstalk.


Και στο καλώδιο του ΟΤΕ που φτάνει έως την πολυκατοικία ή έως το ΚΑΦΑΟ σύγουρο θα υπάρχουν και άλλες γραμμές με DSL. Θα πρέπει έτσι συγά συγά σχεδόν σε όλους να υπάρχει το φαινόμενο αυτό.

----------


## Zorz

Ενεργοποιήθηκα  :Smile: 

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις πολύ καλές...
Μέχρι και το Attenuation έπεσε αλλα έπεσε και το margin...

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 25,00 / 74,00 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 21,0 / 38,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 9,0 

Απο ένα γρήγορο test κατεβάζω απο ntua γύρω στα 200kb, απο nvidia γύρω στα 700kb και απο rapid-premium γύρω στα 600 πάντως σε όλα με σκαμπανεβάσματα, η τηλεφωνία μια χαρά δουλεύει.  :One thumb up:

----------


## dimpard

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα


Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.  :Smile:

----------


## Sebu

Καλοριζικος.

Το SNR με φοβιζει λιγο.Ελπιζω να μην εχεις διακυμανσεις.

----------


## satyros

> Απλά κάνε μία δοκιμή χωρίς το ασύρματο, μήπως είσαι "τυχερός" και δημιουργεί αυτό το πρόβλημα.


τελικά έβγαλα κ τα δύο τα ασύρματα τηλεφωνα κ καμία διαφορά

----------


## darkgreek

να με κι εγω στο club 

χρονος ρεκορ τεταρτη αιτηση σημερα dsl netone ... απο οτενετ ερχομε ....



οκ πρωτες εντιποσις ολα μια χαρα 


εδω συνδεση

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 3:42:45
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	31,71 / 53,25
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 16,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,5 / 35,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 10,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	2 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4 / 1.107
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 600

γνωμες πλσ γιατη δεν εχω ιδεα απο τα νουμερα αυτα.



παρακατο πινγκ τεστ

Pinging achilles.noc.ntua.gr [147.102.222.210] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=79ms TTL=53
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=53
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=53
Reply from 147.102.222.210: bytes=32 time=77ms TTL=53


kai edo www.nvidia.com

Pinging a1650.g.akamai.net [213.200.107.171] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 213.200.107.171: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=57
Reply from 213.200.107.171: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=57
Reply from 213.200.107.171: bytes=32 time=85ms TTL=57
Reply from 213.200.107.171: bytes=32 time=84ms TTL=57


download τεστ με rapidshare

κατεβαζω 900 μεχρι 1023

και upload σταθερα 102


αυτα απο μενα

----------


## harris

Άριστη είναι η γραμμή σου  :Smile: 

Αλλά...




> τεταρτη αιτηση σημερα dsl netone


Θες να μου πεις ότι σε 2 μέρες άλλαξες από ΟΤΕ σε νετ1;  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Τέτοια πέιτε μου ότι έκανε 2 μέρες να πέσω να πεθάνω ΤΩΡΑ :Shocked:  :Stunned:

----------


## darkgreek

> Άριστη είναι η γραμμή σου 
> 
> Αλλά...
> 
> 
> 
> Θες να μου πεις ότι σε 2 μέρες άλλαξες από ΟΤΕ σε νετ1;



ναι παραξενω μου φανικε εχτες κοπικε ο οτενετ ... και πηρα δηλοσα βλαβη πηρα σημερα εξωπλησμο και δουλεβε. ε .... να φανταστεις πως ξαφνιαστικα εγω

----------


## No-Name

Τον Βουρλούμη τι τον έχεις είπαμε? :Wink:  :Razz:

----------


## darkgreek

> Τον Βουρλούμη τι τον έχεις είπαμε?


ουτε καν ξερω τη ειπες τωρα, ελληνας του εξωτερικου ειμαι μη μου βαζεις δυσκολα.


π.χ το line att kai mergin καλα ειναι σε μενα γιατη δεν ξερω απω τετια

----------


## No-Name

Αν και είσαι λίγο μακριά από το Αστικό Κέντρο της περιοχής σου η γραμμή είναι καλή για τα 10Mbps. :Wink: 



Off Topic


		O K.Boυρλούμης είναι το κεφάλι του ΟΤΕ

----------


## harris

> ναι παραξενω μου φανικε εχτες κοπικε ο οτενετ ... και πηρα δηλοσα βλαβη πηρα σημερα εξωπλησμο και δουλεβε.


 :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:   :Stunned:  

Full LLU ή shared;

----------


## darkgreek

> Full LLU ή shared;


shared

thx noname μαθαμε και κατι χρχρχρ

----------


## stergios_ath

H NETONE αντεπιτίθεται....


Τα καλά έρχονται από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα...... be prepared !! :One thumb up: 

Τα νέα είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ ενθαρρυντικά! :Whistle:

----------


## satyros

> H NETONE αντεπιτίθεται....
> 
> 
> Τα καλά έρχονται από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα...... be prepared !!
> 
> Τα νέα είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ ενθαρρυντικά!


Ποιά καλά έρχονται την επόμενη βδομάδα?
Θα δίνει τα κινητά κ τις τηλεκάρτες που λέγαμε, για να καλούμε το 13860 στις αποσυνδέσεις? :ROFL:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Ποιά καλά έρχονται την επόμενη βδομάδα?
> Θα δίνει τα κινητά κ τις τηλεκάρτες που λέγαμε, για να καλούμε το 13860 στις αποσυνδέσεις?


Ακόμα δεν παρέχεται κινητό στο πακέτο, αλλά τα νέα θα ικανοποιήσουν και τον πλέον απαιτητικιό πελάτη.

----------


## satyros

> Ακόμα δεν παρέχεται κινητό στο πακέτο, αλλά τα νέα θα ικανοποιήσουν και τον πλέον απαιτητικιό πελάτη.


εγώ παλι που ΔΕΝ είμαι απαιτητικός πελάτης θέλω αυτά που διαφήμιζε οταν αγόρασα το πακέτο
1 ταχυτητες 10/1
2 καλο cc
3 καλή τηλεφωνία
4 μικρά Ping

ας φτιάξουν πρώτα αυτά που ζητάνε όλοι οι μη απαιτητικοί χρήστες κ μετά ας ικανοποιήσουν κ τους απαιτητικούς.

ΤΕΛΟΣ

 :Mad:

----------


## dimpard

> H NETONE αντεπιτίθεται....
> 
> 
> Τα καλά έρχονται από την ερχόμενη εβδομάδα...... be prepared !!
> 
> Τα νέα είναι πάρα μα πάρα πολύ ενθαρρυντικά!


Είχες γράψει σε προηγούμενο post, ότι "η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ έχει ήδη προβέι στην αύξηση του bandwith σε μερικά DSLAM στα 20Mbs" και είχες επίσης γράψει σε αυτό το post ότι "Όσο για τα dslam θα σου πω μετα βεβαιότητος σε 2 ημέρες".
Μήπως, έχεις κανένα νεότερο για το θέμα αυτό?

----------


## Geotzourmi

Το my.netone.gr σας ανοιγει?εδώ και ώρα δε μπαινει...

----------


## dimpard

> Το my.netone.gr σας ανοιγει?εδώ και ώρα δε μπαινει...


Όχι. Μάλλον θα φτιάχνουν κάτι.

----------


## aitos

χειμώνιασε ..μαζευτήκαμε - μαζευτήκανε ...κατι θα αλλαξει ,για να δουμε

----------


## mich83

Είχανε πει ότι τέτοια εποχή θα λειτουργεί στο μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό του. Για να δούμε μήπως ήρθε η ώρα..

----------


## Zorz

Καλά κατεβάζει απο torrents αι απο rapidshare με πολλά αρχεία μαζί.... αλλά πολλές αποσυνδέσεις ρε παιδιά...
και αυτο εδώ τι είναι ?

Oct 7 13:09:51 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Oct 7 13:09:51 VOIP: Send REGISTER 
Oct 7 13:09:51 VOIP: Send REGISTER 
Oct 7 13:01:12 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Oct 7 13:01:12 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
Oct 7 13:01:12 VOIP: Send REGISTER 
Oct 7 13:01:12 VOIP: Send REGISTER

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Καλά κατεβάζει απο torrents αι απο rapidshare με πολλά αρχεία μαζί.... αλλά πολλές αποσυνδέσεις ρε παιδιά...
> και αυτο εδώ τι είναι ?
> 
> Oct 7 13:09:51 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
> Oct 7 13:09:51 VOIP: Send REGISTER 
> Oct 7 13:09:51 VOIP: Send REGISTER 
> Oct 7 13:01:12 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
> Oct 7 13:01:12 VOIP: Recv 200 Ok 
> Oct 7 13:01:12 VOIP: Send REGISTER 
> Oct 7 13:01:12 VOIP: Send REGISTER



Tα logs του τηλεφώνου

----------


## atrus74

Ο χειμώνας μπαίνει,τα προβλήματα παραμένουν...
 :Sorry:

----------


## Zorz

Για τους αποσυγχρονισμούς παιδιά η μονη λύση είναι να κατεβάσουν το προφιλ της σύνδεσης ?
Έχω 3-4 την μέρα πότε για 2-3 λεπτά πότε για παραπάνω.

----------


## dimpard

> Για τους αποσυγχρονισμούς παιδιά η μονη λύση είναι να κατεβάσουν το προφιλ της σύνδεσης ?
> Έχω 3-4 την μέρα πότε για 2-3 λεπτά πότε για παραπάνω.


Επειδή, σε πολλούς συνδρομητές ανέβηκε - αναβαθμίστηκε - το προφίλ σήμερα μέχρι  1.023 / 15.997, ξαναρίξε μια ματιά στο δικό σου μήπως άλλαξε.
Τις τελευταίες ώρες είχες αποσυγχρονισμό?

----------


## Zorz

> Επειδή, σε πολλούς συνδρομητές ανέβηκε - αναβαθμίστηκε - το προφίλ σήμερα μέχρι 1.023 / 15.997, ξαναρίξε μια ματιά στο δικό σου μήπως άλλαξε.
> Τις τελευταίες ώρες είχες αποσυγχρονισμό?


Δυστυχώς τώρα δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι γίνεται γιατι δεν είμαι σπίτι... οταν παω θα δω τι έγινε και με την αναβάθμιση και μήπως έχουν αλλάξει τα στατιστικά.

----------


## dimpard

> Δυστυχώς τώρα δεν μπορώ να ξέρω τι γίνεται γιατι δεν είμαι σπίτι... οταν παω θα δω τι έγινε και με την αναβάθμιση και μήπως έχουν αλλάξει τα στατιστικά.


Δες και αυτό το post
Μπορεί να είναι ευχάριστα για σένα τα νέα  :Smile:

----------


## veliouras

ενεργοποιήθηκα!

ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά της νετονε που παρά το παίδεμα που τους έκανα, λειτούργησαν τάχιστα και πολύ πρόθυμα. ακόμα δεν έχω τηλέφωνο αλλά πού θα πάει;

επίσης, λόγω ασύρματης σύνδεσης έχω σήμα από 17-24% και οι ταχύτητες που γράφει από 2 εως 5,5 μβπς. Το κατέβασμα γίνεται με 35 εως 74 κβ/ς, δηλαδή λίγο χειρότερα από την 768 που είχα!  :Smile:  :One thumb up:

----------


## ariadgr

> ενεργοποιήθηκα!
> 
> ευχαριστώ τα παιδιά της νετονε που παρά το παίδεμα που τους έκανα, λειτούργησαν τάχιστα και πολύ πρόθυμα. ακόμα δεν έχω τηλέφωνο αλλά πού θα πάει;
> 
> επίσης, λόγω ασύρματης σύνδεσης έχω σήμα από 17-24% και οι ταχύτητες που γράφει από 2 εως 5,5 μβπς. Το κατέβασμα γίνεται με 35 εως 74 κβ/ς, δηλαδή λίγο χειρότερα από την 768 που είχα!


Εαν έχεις τέτοιο πρόβλημα με την λήψη του ασύρματου, γιατί δε δοκιμάζεις με το καλώδιο δικτύου (ethernet);

----------


## sa1901

Μετά από 4 μήνες, ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο. Να δούμε πως θα πάει.


Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	896 / 15.996
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	192,83 / 838,52
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 0,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 24,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 6,5

----------


## harris

> Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο. Να δούμε πως θα πάει.


Kαλορίζικη  :Smile: 

Οριακή η γραμμή σου αλλά αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις είσαι ΟΚ  :One thumb up:

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Μετά από 4 μήνες, ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ. 
> 
> Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής δεν είναι και ό,τι καλύτερο. Να δούμε πως θα πάει.
> 
> 
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	896 / 15.996
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	192,83 / 838,52
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / *0,0*
> ...


Πώς γίνεται να είναι μηδέν το output power down?

----------


## A_gamer

> Πώς γίνεται να είναι μηδέν το output power down?


Γίνεται και παραγίνεται, ψάξ 'το λίγο.  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

Συγγνωμη αλλα με 0 σημαινει οτι καταναλωνει ελαχιστη εως ανυπαρκτη ενεργεια για να κρατησει τη γραμμη.Τετοια νουμερα ή ακομα και αρνητικα ειχα δει στην 768 μου με το Usr 9105 οταν ομως παραλληλα ειχα Attenuation 7 και SNR 30 φευγα.Δικαιολογειται δλδ μονο αν εχεις υπερβολικα αριστη γραμμη και δεν ζοριζεται να την κρατησει up and running.

Πραγμα δυσκολο οταν εχει 24 Attenuation και 6,5 SNR που ειναι πολυ κοντα στα ορια του αποσυγχρονισμου.Μηπως ειναι κανενα bug ή δεν δειχνει κατι καλα το ρουτερ????

----------


## veliouras

όπως μου προτείνατε,έβαλα μπριζάκια ethernet και η γραμμή απλά πετάει! κατέβάζω με 370κβ/ς από νετονε, μικροσοφτ κλπ σερβερς.

αν φτιαχτεί και η γραμμή τηλεφώνου είμαι ολ δε μάνειζ!

----------


## mich83

Καλά δε πετάει κιόλας  :Razz:

----------


## dimpard

> Καλά δε πετάει κιόλας


Όλα είναι σχετικά. Δεν ξέρεις με τι ταχύτητα κατέβαζε μέχρι τώρα. 
Αν είχε συνηθίσει σε 40- 80, με τα 370 έχει "απογειωθεί" :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Γίνεται και παραγίνεται, ψάξ 'το λίγο.


Αυτό που λέει και ο Sebu εννοώ...Τα στατιστικά του δε δικαιολογούν 0 output power γι αυτό μου φαίνεται παράξενο

----------


## sa1901

Ας βάλω και ένα που βλέπω τώρα.


Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	891 / 15.996
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 9,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 23,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 6,5


Μάλλον είμαστε ΟΚ.  :Mr. Green:

----------


## Geotzourmi

Πωωω ζηλεύω...εγώ με line attenuation 23.5 και snr margin 7.5 - 10.5 δε συγχρονίζει με τπτ στα 16 αλλά κάπου στα 15 παρά κάτι..Ίσως τελικά τη διαφορά να την κάνει το output power (εμένα είναι 19.5)!!

Βέβαια εσύ έχεις το άλλο περίεργο χάνεις ανεπαίσθητα στο up(όχι ότι το χει δει κανείς μας και πάνω από πραγματικά 800-900kbits)

----------


## veliouras

> Καλά δε πετάει κιόλας


όπως σωστά είπε ο dimpard ήμουν στα 70-75 πριν, οπότε είμαι μια χαρά! δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζομαι παραπάνω ταχύτητα για τίποτα πια....

----------


## dimpard

> όπως σωστά είπε ο dimpard ήμουν στα 70-75 πριν, οπότε είμαι μια χαρά! δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζομαι παραπάνω ταχύτητα για τίποτα πια....


Μηδένα προ του τέλους μακάριζε.

Θα συνηθίσεις την ταχύτητα, που έχεις τώρα και θα βλέπεις κάποια posts από Sebu, tyremporas2, aitos κλπ με πολλαπλάσια ταχύτητα. 
Να δούμε αν θα σε  ... παρασύρουν, ή θα μείνεις πιστός στα 370 KB/s  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Σιγα βρε τις υπεριλλιγυωδεις ταχυτητες που εχω εγω  :Razz: 

Απλα αραια και που σε ωρες μη αιχμης παει η γραμμη στο οριο της αλλα οχι απο ολες τις πηγες.

Πχ απο Rapidshare δεν εχω δει ποτε πανω απο 200 με μεσο ορο το 120-140 οταν αλλοι αναφερουν οτι τελικιαζει απο Rapid  :Wink: 

To προβλημα τωρα ειναι

α)Ποτε θα ανοιξει η κανουλα???

β)Τι θα γινει με τα πινγκς τα οποια εχουν βαλτωσει απο τις 20 Αυγουστου και μετα.100ms με Ελλαδα ειναι υπερβολικα πολλα οταν ειδικα σε ωρες αιχμης φτανει μαζι με το Google τα 200αρια.Ελπιζω να σχετιζεται με τον κοφτη και τον περιορισμο του bandwidth σε ολους μας αν και μια επεμβαση σε επιπεδο ΑΙΧ θα ηταν ευπροσδεκτη.Πρωτα και κυρια θα απελευθερωνε bandwidth απο το εξωτερικο.Τωρα για να πας Ελλαδα, ερχεσαι μεσω Αγγλιας πχ επιβαρυνοντας τα κυκλωματα εξωτερικου.Αν μπουνε πληρως στο ΑΙΧ αυτο το εξτρα bandwidth (και ειναι αρκετο) θα μεινει διαθεσιμο βελτιωνοντας και ολη την υπολοιπη κινηση εξωτερικου.

----------


## A_gamer

> Πχ απο Rapidshare δεν εχω δει ποτε πανω απο 200 με μεσο ορο το 120-140 οταν αλλοι αναφερουν οτι τελικιαζει απο Rapid


Αν δεν έχεις Premium λογαριασμό, μην κάνεις καν τον κόπο.

----------


## sierra

Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:15:18 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 1,91 / 10,08 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,0 / 29,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,0 / 8,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 200 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 7.170 / 172 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 33.004 / 70 

*Παιδες πως τα βλεπετε τα στατιστικα μου?
Σηκωνει παραπανω απο τα 10 η γραμμη?*

----------


## rdaniel

Εξαρτάται ... 

Έχω περισσότερο attenuation από σένα, αλλά μεγαλύτερο S/N και πάλι δεν κλειδώνω πάνω από τα 10.239 .

Θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον ΔΕΝ μπορείς να πας παραπάνω πριν βελτιωθεί το S/N σου.

----------


## Geotzourmi

με βάση το attenuation ναι...αν όμως συνυπολογίσεις και τον θόρυβο που έχεις ο οποίος είναι πολύς μου φαίνεται δύσκολο

----------


## sierra

> Θα έλεγα ότι μάλλον ΔΕΝ μπορείς να πας παραπάνω πριν βελτιωθεί το S/N σου.


Πως βελτιωνεται το S/N ?




> με βάση το attenuation ναι...αν όμως συνυπολογίσεις και τον θόρυβο που έχεις ο οποίος είναι πολύς μου φαίνεται δύσκολο


Μπορω να κανω κατι για τον θορυβο?

----------


## harris

> Μπορω να κανω κατι για τον θορυβο?


Κάνεις αυτά και τα λέμε  :Wink:

----------


## veliouras

ναμαι πάλι!

συνεχίζω να θεωρώ ότι πετάω με τα 370 κβ/ς (και στο ραπιντ αυτό αλλά με πρίμιουμ) και θέλω να ρωτήσω: πώς ανοίγω πόρτες για το dc++; κάποια πατάτα κάνω βάσει των οδηγιών που δίνει η νετονε.

----------


## ariadgr

> συνεχίζω να θεωρώ ότι πετάω με τα 370 κβ/ς (και στο ραπιντ αυτό αλλά με πρίμιουμ)


Δοκίμασε με download manager που υποστηρίζει rapidshare premium accounts, π.χ. 
Internet Download Manager  :Wink:

----------


## Astaroth7

Εμένα χθές με έκανε invite ένας φίλος σε ένα utorrent και μόλις είδε ότι κατέβαζα τάινία με 1,1Mb/sec έπαθε ζημιά!!! Συνολικά κατέβασα μία ταινία μιάμισης ώρας σε ένα τέταρτο!!

Φυσάει το εξοχικό Χαϊδάρι!!!  :Yahooooo:   :Yahooooo:

----------


## gusboc

Με έχεις τσακίσει αν και γείτονας  :Sad:

----------


## Astaroth7

> Με έχεις τσακίσει αν και γείτονας



Γιατί φίλε μου? παίζουν και άλλα στο πόσο γρήγορα κατεβάζεις, πχ. πόσοι δίνουν το αρχείο και πόσοι το κατεβάζουν, από που κατεβάζεις τα αρχεία κτλ.
Εσύ πως τα πας?  :Thinking:

----------


## Kombatant

> Φυσάει το εξοχικό Χαϊδάρι!!!


Είδες... ενώ εγώ που είμαι κάτω από την Καραϊσκάκη ανήκω στο Αιγάλεω και ούτε έναν καθαρισμό γραμμής δε μου κάνουν εκεί οι ΟΤΕτζήδες  :Sad:

----------


## johnny_gtet

καλησπέρα παρατήρησα οτι οταν με καλει καποιος που εχει απόκρυψη εγω τον βλεπω τον αριθμο του.
το εχει παρατηρήσει κανεις αλλος αυτο??

----------


## BoGe

> καλησπέρα παρατήρησα οτι οταν με καλει καποιος που εχει απόκρυψη εγω τον βλεπω τον αριθμο του.
> το εχει παρατηρήσει κανεις αλλος αυτο??


Ενώ είναι συνδρομητής της NetOne ή του ΟΤΕ;
Στο κινητό σου αν βάλεις απόκρυψη και καλέσεις στο βγάζει το νούμερο;

----------


## veliouras

> Εμένα χθές με έκανε invite ένας φίλος σε ένα utorrent και μόλις είδε ότι κατέβαζα τάινία με 1,1Mb/sec έπαθε ζημιά!!! Συνολικά κατέβασα μία ταινία μιάμισης ώρας σε ένα τέταρτο!!


ε; δηλαδή, αυτή είναι η νορμαλ ταχύτητα της νετονε; 

υ.γ. σήμερα πέσαμε από το 370 στα 280

----------


## johnny_gtet

> Ενώ είναι συνδρομητής της NetOne ή του ΟΤΕ;
> Στο κινητό σου αν βάλεις απόκρυψη και καλέσεις στο βγάζει το νούμερο;


οτιδιποτε και αν με καλεσει με αποκρυψη μου διχνει τον αριθμο...

----------


## dimpard

> οτιδιποτε και αν με καλεσει με αποκρυψη μου διχνει τον αριθμο...


Τι τηλεφωνική συσκευή έχεις?
Το έχεις τσεκάρει με διαφορετικές συσκευές?

----------


## johnny_gtet

> Τι τηλεφωνική συσκευή έχεις?
> Το έχεις τσεκάρει με διαφορετικές συσκευές?


Αυτη που ειχα παντα μια panasonic.
καλη φαση ομως ετσι κανεις δν μπορει να μου κρυφτει... :Respekt:

----------


## dimpard

> Αυτη που ειχα παντα μια panasonic.
> καλη φαση ομως ετσι κανεις δν μπορει να μου κρυφτει...


panasonic ?
Το τηλέφωνο του Superman είναι.!!!  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## gmmour

> καλησπέρα παρατήρησα οτι οταν με καλει καποιος που εχει απόκρυψη εγω τον βλεπω τον αριθμο του.
> το εχει παρατηρήσει κανεις αλλος αυτο??


Αυτό είναι σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα της netone. Αυτό που συμβαίνει από άποψη σηματοδοσίας στην περίπτωση της απόκρυψης, είναι ότι ο πάροχος δέκτης της κλήσης λαμβάνει τον αριθμό, μαζί με ένα μήνυμα που του κοινοποιεί ότι υπάρχει απόκρυψη!
Δηλαδή η netone, όπως και κάθε πάροχος, λαμβάνει τον αριθμό που σε καλεί, αλλά μέσω σηματοδοσίας της δίνεται η εντολή για απόκρυψη! Συνεπώς είναι δικό της πρόβλημα το ότι δεν αποκρύπτει τον αριθμό, και σοβαρό πρόβλημα μάλιστα που μπορεί να της κοστίσει πολλά χρήματα αν το θέμα φτάσει στην Αρχή Προστασίας Δεδομένων και στην ΕΕΤΤ...

----------


## Skia11

Παιδιά 15/9 έστειλα αίτηση και χθές μου ήρθε ο εξοπλισμός (ωραίο routerακι  :Smile:   ).
Στο τηλ. που μίλησα μου είπαν ότι μέχρι 24/10 θα είμαι ενεργοποιημένος.  :Respekt: 
Τι ήθελα και έμπλεξα με την Vivodi, έχασα 3 μήνες στο περίμενε και να με δουλεύουν ασύστολα απο το CC τους. :Thumb down:  :RTFM:  :No no:  :Wall: 

Υ.Γ. 
Ξέρει κανείς αν το internet ενεργοποιείται μαζί με την τηλεφωνία ή μπορεί και νωρίτερα?

----------


## No-Name

Μαζί ενεργοποιούνται όλα απλά εαν έχεις έπιλέξει φορητότητα θα περιμένεις 1 ημέρα παραπάνω για να ενεργοποιηθεί πλήρως

----------


## Skia11

Thx για την απάντηση, μέχρι στιγμής πάντως οι άνθρωποι της Netone μου έδωσαν αυτό που ζητούσα δλδ απαντήσεις με ημερομηνίες και ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ μίλαγα με ανθρώπους με ονοματεπώνυμο που σε οτιδήποτε προέκυψε έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον και με έπαιρναν τηλ. να με ενημερώσουν αυτοί σε κάθε στάδιο.
Απο μένα μπράβο γιατί τουλάχιστον μου έχουν δείξει τον σεβασμό που μου πρέπει σαν καταναλωτή και σαν πελάτη τους.

Πάντως με την ιστορία της Vivo δε το άφησα έτσι, τράβηξα μια καταγγελία στην EETT.
Μέσα σε 10 μέρες μου έστειλαν επιστολή στο σπίτι να με ειδοποιήσουν επισήμως ότι η καταγγελία μου κοινοποιήθηκε στην Vivo. :One thumb up: 
Γέλασα πολύ όταν είδα στην επιστολή της ΕΕΤΤ κάτω κάτω που έγραφε "Συννημένα 22 σελίδες", με ονόματα καταναλωτών που έκαναν καταγγελία προφανώς. :ROFL: 
Φιλική συμβουλή σε όλους τους υποψήφιους/νυν πελάτες εναλλακτικών, μην τους αφήνετε έτσι όταν σας ταλαιπωρούν, τραβήξτε τους μια καταγγελία και όταν δείτε στο adslgr στα νέα για πρόστιμα στους εναλλακτιούς θα ξέρετε οτι το δούλεμα/ταλαιπωρία που σας υπέβαλαν την πλήρωσαν καραβίσια. :RTFM:

----------


## gusboc

> Γιατί φίλε μου? παίζουν και άλλα στο πόσο γρήγορα κατεβάζεις, πχ. πόσοι δίνουν το αρχείο και πόσοι το κατεβάζουν, από που κατεβάζεις τα αρχεία κτλ.
> Εσύ πως τα πας?


Εγώ από μεμωνομένο κατέβασμα από Rapidshare δεν έχω δει πάνω από 200kb/sec. Εδώ και λίγες μέρες εφτιαξα premium account και κατεβάζω μέχρι και 20 αρχεία μαζί αλλά με ταχύτητες από 30-130kb/sec. Στα διάφορα test στο ιντερνετ εδώ και 3 βδομάδες που έχω συνδεθεί δεν έχω δει ποτέ ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη από 1500/700. Βέβαια μπαίνω σχεδόν πάντα μεταξύ 5-11μμ.
Από την Νetone που κατέβασα τα test file έπιασα 700-800kb/sec...  :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Εγώ από μεμωνομένο κατέβασμα από Rapidshare δεν έχω δει πάνω από 200kb/sec. Εδώ και λίγες μέρες εφτιαξα premium account και κατεβάζω μέχρι και 20 αρχεία μαζί αλλά με ταχύτητες από 30-130kb/sec. Στα διάφορα test στο ιντερνετ εδώ και 3 βδομάδες που έχω συνδεθεί δεν έχω δει ποτέ ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη από 1500/700. Βέβαια μπαίνω σχεδόν πάντα μεταξύ 5-11μμ.
> Από την Νetone που κατέβασα τα test file έπιασα 700-800kb/sec...


Περίεργο να κατεβάζεις με τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα από premium account στο Rapidshare.
Πήγαινε εδώ, επέλεξε Options, και στις επιλογές Preferred Mirror System #1,2 είτε βάλε Random, είτε δοκίμασε με διαφορετικούς servers μέχρι να δεις ποιός πάει καλύτερα σε σένα.

Δοκιμάζεις με download manager;

----------


## gusboc

> Περίεργο να κατεβάζεις με τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα από premium account στο Rapidshare.
> Πήγαινε εδώ, επέλεξε Options, και στις επιλογές Preferred Mirror System #1,2 είτε βάλε Random, είτε δοκίμασε με διαφορετικούς servers μέχρι να δεις ποιός πάει καλύτερα σε σένα.
> 
> Δοκιμάζεις με download manager;


Για το Rapidshare θα το δω όταν γυρίσω σπίτι, έχω κατεβάσει τον Free Download Manager, ως μπορώ να τον χρησιμοιποιήσω στο Rapidshare ?
Κατεβάζω με τον downloader του Opera Browser που χρησιμοποιώ...

----------


## ariadgr

> Για το Rapidshare θα το δω όταν γυρίσω σπίτι, έχω κατεβάσει τον Free Download Manager, ως μπορώ να τον χρησιμοιποιήσω στο Rapidshare ?
> Κατεβάζω με τον downloader του Opera Browser που χρησιμοποιώ...


Δεν τον έχω χρησιμοποιήσει, αλλα δοκίμασε να κάνεις log-in στο rapidshare.com και να αποθηκεύσεις τα στοιχεία σου, μέσω Internet Explorer, και μετά δώσε το rapidshare link στον download manager. Πες μας αν θα σου δουλέψει.

----------


## No-Name

ariadgr έχεις δίκιο έτσι πάιζει κανονικά με direct links

----------


## nxenos

Γιατι παιδευεστε ρε παιδια?Flashgot...Για Firefox

----------


## gusboc

Θα δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε...  :Thinking:

----------


## Astaroth7

> Εγώ από μεμωνομένο κατέβασμα από Rapidshare δεν έχω δει πάνω από 200kb/sec. Εδώ και λίγες μέρες εφτιαξα premium account και κατεβάζω μέχρι και 20 αρχεία μαζί αλλά με ταχύτητες από 30-130kb/sec. Στα διάφορα test στο ιντερνετ εδώ και 3 βδομάδες που έχω συνδεθεί δεν έχω δει ποτέ ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη από 1500/700. Βέβαια μπαίνω σχεδόν πάντα μεταξύ 5-11μμ.
> Από την Νetone που κατέβασα τα test file έπιασα 700-800kb/sec...




Επίσης πρέπει να τσεκάρεις Seeders /leachers στο κάθε αρχείο που θέλεις να κατεβάζεις! πρέπει να είναι πολυ παραπάνω οι seeders. Καλό είναι να είναι μεγάλη και η ταχύτητα που κατεβαίνει το αρχείο, κάπου φαίνεται και αυτό στα χαρακτηριστκά.

----------


## ariadgr

> Εγώ από μεμωνομένο κατέβασμα *από Rapidshare* δεν έχω δει πάνω από 200kb/sec. Εδώ και λίγες μέρες εφτιαξα *premium account* και κατεβάζω μέχρι και 20 αρχεία μαζί αλλά με ταχύτητες από 30-130kb/sec. Στα διάφορα test στο ιντερνετ εδώ και 3 βδομάδες που έχω συνδεθεί δεν έχω δει ποτέ ταχύτητα μεγαλύτερη από 1500/700. Βέβαια μπαίνω σχεδόν πάντα μεταξύ 5-11μμ.
> Από την Νetone που κατέβασα τα test file έπιασα 700-800kb/sec...





> *Επίσης πρέπει να τσεκάρεις Seeders /leachers στο κάθε αρχείο που θέλεις να κατεβάζεις! πρέπει να είναι πολυ παραπάνω οι seeders.* Καλό είναι να είναι μεγάλη και η ταχύτητα που κατεβαίνει το αρχείο, κάπου φαίνεται και αυτό στα χαρακτηριστκά.


Στο rapidshare θα ψάχνει για Seeders και Leechers;  :Thinking:

----------


## lalanis

> Γιατι παιδευεστε ρε παιδια?Flashgot...Για Firefox


Down them All....Θα σε μαλώσω.... :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Το browsing είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ εδώ και 3-4 μέρες.

----------


## datum

> καλησπέρα παρατήρησα οτι οταν με καλει καποιος που εχει απόκρυψη εγω τον βλεπω τον αριθμο του.
> το εχει παρατηρήσει κανεις αλλος αυτο??


Ναι το παρατήρησα και εγώ μια φορά από συνδρομητή ΟΤΕ.
Αν ξανασυμβεί θα ενημερώσω.

----------


## darkgreek

> Το browsing είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ εδώ και 3-4 μέρες.


σε μενα δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα το browsing μαλλον θα ειναι τοπικο προβλημα φιλε !

----------


## largo

Από το μεσημέρι και μετά, όλα πίκρα. Browsing σέρνεται, pings απο 80 ms πήγε στα 300-320 ms.

Κόλαση.

----------


## Sebu

Επιβεβαιωνω.

Τραγικη κατασταση στο browsing.Ping με Ελλαδα 300ms, με Google 328ms, με Adslgr 400ms.

Ειναι απλα απαραδεκτο.Μας κοροιδευουν στα μουτρα.Τα 16μβιτ μας τα εδωσαν για πλακα μπας και μας ηρεμησουν για το κραξιμο που ριχνουμε μετα τις 20 Αυγουστου μου φαινεται!!!!!

Τα πινγκς απο Ελλαδα ακομα ακομα κανουν time out.Η κατασταση ειναι δραμα.

Απο εμενα φευγει με 1ο hop στα 8ms.Στο επομενο εχει 8 και στο αμεσως επομενο (77.83.14.26) εκτοξευεται στο 211ms.Δλδ ειναι εσωτερικο προβλημα της ΝετΟνε πριν ακομα βγει απο την Ελλαδα.

Το προβλημα ξεκιναει δλδ πριν ακομα βγει στο Seabone.Αμεσως μετα ειναι το Anassigned.ate.seabone που παιζει στα 206ms και μετα παλι Seabone στα 261ms.

Δραμα!!!!

----------


## ktigkos

Καλησπέρα κι απο μένα, δεν εχω κατι να προσθέσω εκτός από τα ήδη γνωστά: pings άνω των 300 και περιήγηση ΜΑΠΑ!!!! Οπότε μάλλον είναι γενικό το πρόβλημα και όχι τοπικό...

----------


## mich83

Στο wow είχα ~130 πινγκ και τώρα έχω ~800. Δε ξέρω τι άλλο να πω. Οι τύποι είναι ερασιτέχνες.

----------


## lewton

Και εγώ έχω πολύ μεγάλα pings εδώ και 3-4 ώρες.
Το σερφάρισμα όμως δεν έχει πρόβλημα.  :One thumb up: 
Κάντε λίγη οικονομία χαρακτηρισμών.  :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Και εγώ έχω πολύ μεγάλα pings εδώ και 3-4 ώρες.
> Το σερφάρισμα όμως δεν έχει πρόβλημα. 
> Κάντε λίγη οικονομία χαρακτηρισμών.


Να προσθέσω ότι από προχθές παίζει συνεχόμενα ο αδερφός μου το νέο Unreal και δεν είχε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με κανέναν server.  :One thumb up: 
Το ότι ένα απόγευμα ανέβηκαν τα pings δεν είναι λόγος να αρχίσουν να γίνονται χαρακτηρισμοί όπως «ερασιτέχνες».

----------


## satyros

> Και εγώ έχω πολύ μεγάλα pings εδώ και 3-4 ώρες.
> Το σερφάρισμα όμως δεν έχει πρόβλημα. 
> Κάντε λίγη οικονομία χαρακτηρισμών.


το ερασιτεχνης δεν ειναι χαρακτηρισμός βαρύς, ούτε επίθετο.Ιδιότητα είναι, αλλά μάλλον ανεπιθύμητη.

κ τα δικά μου ping ενα χαλι κ μισο

----------


## momo

Τα ιδια χαλια και εδω τα ping . Τελικα καλα καναν και δεν μας ανοιξαν τις κανουλες φανταζεστε τη θα ειχε γινει τωρα?

----------


## satyros

θα χαμε πλημυρισει

----------


## veliouras

ρε παιδιά, μόνο εγώ είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τα 370 τελική ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος; με πινγκ κλπ δεν ασχολούμαι γιατί δεν παίζω ον λαιν. αλήθεια, ποιά είναι η ιδεατή ταχύτητα σε κατέβασμα της νετονε;

----------


## ariadgr

> ρε παιδιά, μόνο εγώ είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τα 370 τελική ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος; με πινγκ κλπ δεν ασχολούμαι γιατί δεν παίζω ον λαιν. αλήθεια, ποιά είναι η ιδεατή ταχύτητα σε κατέβασμα της νετονε;


Για τα 16Mbps, download μέχρι 1800kb/sec
Για τα 10Mbps, download μέχρι 1100kb/sec

Σου έχω απαντήσει εδώ, βάλε πρώτα το download manager, κάνε αξιόπιστη μέτρηση και γράψε μας τι ταχύτητα βλέπεις.

----------


## largo

> Και εγώ έχω πολύ μεγάλα pings εδώ και 3-4 ώρες.
> Το σερφάρισμα όμως δεν έχει πρόβλημα. 
> Κάντε λίγη οικονομία χαρακτηρισμών.


Αααααα! Οχι.

Εγώ έχω timeout, dns προβλήματα, σελίδες που δεν ανοίγουν. 

Το σερφάρισμα ΣΑΦΩΣ εχει τραγικό πρόβλημα. Τραγικότατο.

Είναι δυστυχώς σαφές ότι συμμετέχουμε σε ένα πείραμα και σε δοκιμές. Πράγμα απαράδεκτο μια και υποτίθεται ότι αγοράζουμε έτοιμες/σε λειτουργία υπηρεσίες και σε καμία περίπτωση σε θέλουμε να είμαστε beta testers.

Κάνω υπομονή, είμαι ήρεμος, περιμένω, προσπαθώ, καταλαβαίνω, αλλά να μην μας π&*^@ξουν κιόλας.

Χθες με πήραν στο κινητό φίλος να μου πει ότι το τηλέφωνό μου λεει ότι ... δεν υπάρχω. 

Σήμερα πρόβλημα.

Προχθές πρόβλημα.

Πριν 10 μέρες πρόβλημα.

Ασχετο αν είναι παροδικά ή διαρκείας, είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ να πουλάνε υπηρεσίες που δεν είναι έτοιμες για το κοινό.

 :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:  :Thumb down:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Αααααα! Οχι.
> 
> Εγώ έχω timeout, dns προβλήματα, σελίδες που δεν ανοίγουν. 
> 
> Το σερφάρισμα ΣΑΦΩΣ εχει τραγικό πρόβλημα. Τραγικότατο.
> 
> Είναι δυστυχώς σαφές ότι συμμετέχουμε σε ένα πείραμα και σε δοκιμές. Πράγμα απαράδεκτο μια και υποτίθεται ότι αγοράζουμε έτοιμες/σε λειτουργία υπηρεσίες και σε καμία περίπτωση σε θέλουμε να είμαστε beta testers.
> 
> Κάνω υπομονή, είμαι ήρεμος, περιμένω, προσπαθώ, καταλαβαίνω, αλλά να μην μας π&*^@ξουν κιόλας.
> ...


Έτσι ακριβώς. 1, 2, 3, 10, πόσο υπομονή πια?

----------


## largo

> ρε παιδιά, μόνο εγώ είμαι ευχαριστημένος με τα 370 τελική ταχύτητα κατεβάσματος; με πινγκ κλπ δεν ασχολούμαι γιατί δεν παίζω ον λαιν. αλήθεια, ποιά είναι η ιδεατή ταχύτητα σε κατέβασμα της νετονε;


Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα. Ας παίζει. Ας είναι και 300 και 400. Το απόγευμα σήμερα και μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορώ να σερφάρω. Dialup και χειρότερα.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει η ταχύτητα. Ας παίζει. Ας είναι και 300 και 400. Το απόγευμα σήμερα και μέχρι τώρα δεν μπορώ να σερφάρω. Dialup και χειρότερα.


Και όποιος χρησιμοποιεί τακτικά υπηρεσίες UDP πρωτοκόλλων, όπως το Skype που για μένα αποτελεί σημαντικό πρόγραμμα, βλέπει το χάλι και σε πραγματικό χρόνο...  :Thumb down:

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Και εγώ έχω πολύ μεγάλα pings εδώ και 3-4 ώρες.
> Το σερφάρισμα όμως δεν έχει πρόβλημα. 
> Κάντε λίγη οικονομία χαρακτηρισμών.



Τα ίδια και εδώ. βασικά για τα πινγκ δεν ξέρω μιας και δε με ενδιαφερουν άμεσα , αλλά το σερφάρισμα παραμένει σφαίρα  :Thinking:  .

Το μόνο που παρατήρησα ήταν νωρίτερα όταν πήγα να μπω στο σάιτ της Vodafone Hellas και μου πετάει με τη μία request timed out και με ένα F5 μου την άνοιξε αστραπιαία  :Thinking:  .

----------


## largo

Το σημερινό πρόβλημα φαίνεται να είναι θέμα routing και όχι ταχυτητας.

----------


## mich83

> Και εγώ έχω πολύ μεγάλα pings εδώ και 3-4 ώρες.
> Το σερφάρισμα όμως δεν έχει πρόβλημα. 
> Κάντε λίγη οικονομία χαρακτηρισμών.





> Να προσθέσω ότι από προχθές παίζει συνεχόμενα ο αδερφός μου το νέο Unreal και δεν είχε το παραμικρό πρόβλημα με κανέναν server. 
> Το ότι ένα απόγευμα ανέβηκαν τα pings δεν είναι λόγος να αρχίσουν να γίνονται χαρακτηρισμοί όπως «ερασιτέχνες».



 Άσε με ρε λούτον που θα μου κάνεις και υποδείξεις πως θα μιλάω. Έχω περάσει ένα χαλασμένο βρόχο, καθυστερήσεις για τις οποίες δεν ευθυνόταν ο Ο.Τ.Ε, ραντεβού που δεν εμφανίστηκε κανείς, διαβεβαιώσεις για τηλεφωνήματα που δεν έγιναν ποτέ, επανειλλημένα χαρντ ρισέτ χωρίς κανένα τηλεφώνημα πριν, πρόβλημα άκρου που με άφησε χωρίς ιντερνετ για μισό μήνα χωρίς να έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ ενημέρωση για το τι συμβαίνει, άθλιες ταχύτητες, πινγκ και σερφάρισμα για ~1 μήνα, αποσυνδέσεις ανα 30" για 2 μέρες συνεχόμενα, υπερποβληματική τηλεφωνία κ.α. 
 Γι' αυτό λοιπόν τις υποδείξεις σου και το κλείσιμο του ματιού ΑΛΛΟΥ.

----------


## aitos

παιδες δοκιμάστε αν θέλετε μία λύση ...εγώ έχω συνδέσει το ρουτερ με  ethernet + usb στο pc  και είδα δραματική βελτίωση στο σερφάρισμα .... 
     δεν ξαίρω αν έχει σημασία που είνai σε vista , αλλά τώρα τρέχει τις σελίδες πολύ καλύτερα .

    πάντως όπως πάει η κατάσταση μου φαίνεται είναι να έχουμε 2 εναλακτικούς ....έναν για τηλέφωνο + ιντερνετ και έναν για ιντερνετ  με κόστος 38+22 = 60 euro to μήνα

----------


## momo

Την μια καθηστερουν την αναβαθμιση και απο εκει που ειχαν πει 2 βδομαδες την πανε 3+ και αυτο το μαθαινω απο ενα τηλ που με πηραν για να ρωτησουν πως παει η γραμμη στα 16....
Τα πινκς απο εκει που ηταν σε νορμαλ τιμες και καποιες στιγμες πηγαιναν 150-200 τωρα ειναι στα 300-800........Ελεος δηλαδη τη παραπανω απο timeouts πρεπει να γινει για καταλαβει ενας ISP οτι μπουκοσε το δυκτιο και δεν παει βημα? Μηπως να κατεβαζουμε με 1κβ\ς? 
Καταντησαν Τραγικοι. Ποτε να μην καναν την αναβαθμιση απλα ας ειχαμε αυτο που ειχαμε μεχρι 20 Αυγουστου Γινεται? 
Με αυτη την κατασταση πιστευω οτι ολοι καταλαβαινουμε οτι ο λογος που οι βρυσες - βρυσακια - κανουλες ειναι κλειστες προφανως δεν ειναι κλειστες γιατι θα πνιγουμε αλλα γιατι  
δεν εχει τιποτα παραπανω να δωσει το δυκτιο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ επιασε πατο και μπουκοσε απλα.
Πρωτη φορα Βλεπω αυτη τη κατασταση σε LLU παροχου και απο οτι βλεπω τελικα ολοι σαν τον ΟΤΕ ειναι καμια διαφορα . Για να μην πω οτι τωρα που αδειασε ο ΟΤΕ επειδη ολοι πηγαν σε παροχους θα ειναι πολλη καλλητερα.
Και το λεγαμε καποτε εδω μεσα οτι με την συμπεριφορα των ISP σε λιγα χρονια ο ΟΤΕ θα θεωρητε οτι τελειοτερο . 
Λυπαμε που τους εμπιστευτικα μονο αυτο εχω να πω και οχι τιποτα αλλο αλλα και τα προβληματα να φτιαξουν και 1,8μβ\ς στα 16 να δωσουν και 1ms πινγκ με αμερικη να εχουμε εγω εχασα καθε εμπιστοσυνη .
ΝΕΤΟΝΕ  :Thumb down:

----------


## lewton

> Άσε με ρε λούτον που θα μου κάνεις και υποδείξεις πως θα μιλάω. Έχω περάσει ένα χαλασμένο βρόχο, καθυστερήσεις για τις οποίες δεν ευθυνόταν ο Ο.Τ.Ε, ραντεβού που δεν εμφανίστηκε κανείς, διαβεβαιώσεις για τηλεφωνήματα που δεν έγιναν ποτέ, επανειλλημένα χαρντ ρισέτ χωρίς κανένα τηλεφώνημα πριν, πρόβλημα άκρου που με άφησε χωρίς ιντερνετ για μισό μήνα χωρίς να έχω ΚΑΜΙΑ ενημέρωση για το τι συμβαίνει, άθλιες ταχύτητες, πινγκ και σερφάρισμα για ~1 μήνα, αποσυνδέσεις ανα 30" για 2 μέρες συνεχόμενα, υπερποβληματική τηλεφωνία κ.α. 
>  Γι' αυτό λοιπόν τις υποδείξεις σου και το κλείσιμο του ματιού ΑΛΛΟΥ.


Όλα αυτά που μου λες αποδεικνύουν ότι είσαι πάρα πολύ άτυχος, όχι ότι η εταιρία είναι ερασιτέχνες.

----------


## limf(x)

Και γω νομίζω ότι τα υψηλά Pings καθώς και το μερικές φορές αργό browsing οφειλονται στο κακό routing.Πολλές φορές  εχώ με το ntua 300 ms με τον ote 390 και για μαντέψτε πόσο με το www.netone.gr παντα είμαι στο 8-9 ms!!Κατ αναλογία με το κατέβασμα απο προορισμούς διαφορετικούς από το Bandwidth files.... :Wink: 
Πιστεύω οτι με καλό routing θα διορθωθούν ολα.Το θέμα είναι...ποτε???? :Thumb down: 


[edit] : Έθεσα σχετικό ερώτημα στο support forum.Εν αναμονη της απάντησης..... :Wink:

----------


## ariadgr

> παιδες δοκιμάστε αν θέλετε μία λύση ...εγώ *έχω συνδέσει το ρουτερ με  ethernet + usb στο pc*  και είδα δραματική βελτίωση στο σερφάρισμα .... 
>      δεν ξαίρω αν έχει σημασία που είνai σε vista , αλλά τώρα τρέχει τις σελίδες πολύ καλύτερα


 :Blink:   :Eek:

----------


## harris

> Στο wow είχα ~130 πινγκ και τώρα έχω ~800. Δε ξέρω τι άλλο να πω. Οι τύποι είναι ερασιτέχνες.


Δηλαδή επειδή μπορεί να έχουν ένα παροδικό πρόβλημα σημαίνει ότι είναι ερασιτέχνες; Έλεος ρε παιδιά! Κράτει λίγο στις δηλώσεις!  :Mad:

----------


## largo

> Δηλαδή επειδή μπορεί να έχουν ένα παροδικό πρόβλημα σημαίνει ότι είναι ερασιτέχνες; Έλεος ρε παιδιά! Κράτει λίγο στις δηλώσεις!


Γιατί η Vivodi που ήμουν 2+ χρόνια τι ήταν ; Ούτε καν ερασιτέχνες, μια και οι ερασιτέχνες είναι πολύ καλύτεροι.

Εμένα η Netone μου φαίνεται λίγο σαν υπό δοκιμή υπηρεσίες. 

Παρόλα αυτά, μερικά θέματα που τους ανέφερα, τα είδαν και τα έλυσαν. Και με ενημέρωσαν σχετικά. Πχ η αναγνώριση κλήσης σε μερικά ασύρματα. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ενδιαφέρονται.

Αλλά το ότι συμβαίνουν διάφορα παλαβά, αυτό είναι γεγονός. Οι υπηρεσίες ίσως να μην είναι 100% έτοιμες. 

Ιδωμεν

----------


## mich83

> Όλα αυτά που μου λες αποδεικνύουν ότι είσαι πάρα πολύ άτυχος, όχι ότι η εταιρία είναι ερασιτέχνες.



O προβληματικός βρόχος και το λάθος άκρο ΙΣΩΣ.  Όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι έλλειψη επαγγελματισμού.





> Δηλαδή επειδή μπορεί να έχουν ένα παροδικό πρόβλημα σημαίνει ότι είναι ερασιτέχνες; Έλεος ρε παιδιά! Κράτει λίγο στις δηλώσεις!


Αν έκανες το κόπο να δεις και παρά πέρα θα έβλεπες ότι ο χαρακτηρισμός ερασιτέχνες δε ελέχθη επειδή είχα για 3-4 μέρες άσχημα πινγκ, αλλά για συνεχιζόμενα προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζω από τη πρώτη μέρα που ενεργοποιήθηκα  :Neutral:

----------


## satyros

> Και γω νομίζω ότι τα υψηλά Pings καθώς και το μερικές φορές αργό browsing οφειλονται στο κακό routing.Πολλές φορές  εχώ με το ntua 300 ms με τον ote 390 και για μαντέψτε πόσο με το www.netone.gr παντα είμαι στο 8-9 ms!!Κατ αναλογία με το κατέβασμα απο προορισμούς διαφορετικούς από το Bandwidth files....
> Πιστεύω οτι με καλό routing θα διορθωθούν ολα.Το θέμα είναι...ποτε????
> 
> 
> [edit] : Έθεσα σχετικό ερώτημα στο support forum.Εν αναμονη της απάντησης.....


 :Offtopic: επειδή είμαι λίγο άσχετος τι είναι το routing κ τι δηλώσεις έχει κάνει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για αυτό το ζήτημα κ σε κάνει να αναρωτιέσαι Πότε??

----------


## lewton

> Και γω νομίζω ότι τα υψηλά Pings καθώς και το μερικές φορές αργό browsing οφειλονται στο κακό routing.Πολλές φορές  εχώ με το ntua 300 ms με τον ote 390 και για μαντέψτε πόσο με το www.netone.gr παντα είμαι στο 8-9 ms!!Κατ αναλογία με το κατέβασμα απο προορισμούς διαφορετικούς από το Bandwidth files....
> Πιστεύω οτι με καλό routing θα διορθωθούν ολα.Το θέμα είναι...ποτε????
> 
> 
> [edit] : Έθεσα σχετικό ερώτημα στο support forum.Εν αναμονη της απάντησης.....


Διαφωνώ 100%.
Δεν είναι θέμα routing, για δύο λόγους.

1. Αν ήταν θέμα routing, τότε θα ήταν από την αρχή έτσι. Όμως εγώ θυμάμαι ότι μέχρι τα τέλη Αυγούστου η γραμμή ήταν άψογη από κάθε άποψη. Άρα είναι σαφέστατα θέμα που προέκυψε όταν ο αριθμός των συνδρομητών ξεπέρασε ένα συγκεκριμένο νούμερο, και επομένως οφείλεται 100% σε έλλειψη επαρκούς bandwidth (είτε με το εσωτερικό, είτε με το εξωτερικό, είτε και με τα δύο).

2. Από το 2004 μέχρι φέτος το καλοκαίρι είχα Vivodi. Η Vivodi λοιπόν μέχρι κάποια στιγμή είχε απαράδεκτα υψηλά pings, παρά το γεγονός ότι οι ταχύτητες της ήταν άψογες και με εσωτερικό και με εξωτερικό. Ένα ωραίο πρωί διόρθωσαν το κακό routing που έκαναν και τα pings επιτέλους έφτιαξαν. Μέχρι τη μέρα εκείνη είχαμε πολύ κακό ping time *και* με το www.vivodi.gr. Επομένως το γεγονός ότι έχουμε τέλειο ping με το www.netone.gr και κακό με ορισμένους servers δείνει κατά τη γνώμη μου ότι δεν είναι θέμα routing.

----------


## veliouras

> Για τα 16Mbps, download μέχρι 1800kb/sec
> Για τα 10Mbps, download μέχρι 1100kb/sec
> 
> Σου έχω απαντήσει εδώ, βάλε πρώτα το download manager, κάνε αξιόπιστη μέτρηση και γράψε μας τι ταχύτητα βλέπεις.



το είδα το ποστ που είχες κάνει. εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τον FDM για κατέβασμα και βλέπω αυτά τα νούμερα. σήμερα ανέβηκα αιφνιδίως στα 650! λες να περιμένω να ωριμάσει;

----------


## ariadgr

> το είδα το ποστ που είχες κάνει. εγώ χρησιμοποιώ τον FDM για κατέβασμα και βλέπω αυτά τα νούμερα. σήμερα ανέβηκα αιφνιδίως στα 650! λες να περιμένω να ωριμάσει;


Εφόσον δοκίμασες από Apple & Microsoft και βλέπεις τα ίδια, ανέφερέ το στην εταιρεία.

----------


## limf(x)

> Διαφωνώ 100%.
> Δεν είναι θέμα routing, για δύο λόγους.
> 
> 1. Αν ήταν θέμα routing, τότε θα ήταν από την αρχή έτσι. Όμως εγώ θυμάμαι ότι μέχρι τα τέλη Αυγούστου η γραμμή ήταν άψογη από κάθε άποψη. Άρα είναι σαφέστατα θέμα που προέκυψε όταν ο αριθμός των συνδρομητών ξεπέρασε ένα συγκεκριμένο νούμερο, και επομένως οφείλεται 100% σε έλλειψη επαρκούς bandwidth (είτε με το εσωτερικό, είτε με το εξωτερικό, είτε και με τα δύο).
> 
> 2. Από το 2004 μέχρι φέτος το καλοκαίρι είχα Vivodi. Η Vivodi λοιπόν μέχρι κάποια στιγμή είχε απαράδεκτα υψηλά pings, παρά το γεγονός ότι οι ταχύτητες της ήταν άψογες και με εσωτερικό και με εξωτερικό. Ένα ωραίο πρωί διόρθωσαν το κακό routing που έκαναν και τα pings επιτέλους έφτιαξαν. Μέχρι τη μέρα εκείνη είχαμε πολύ κακό ping time και με το www.vivodi.gr. Επομένως το γεγονός ότι έχουμε τέλειο ping με το www.netone.gr και κακό με ορισμένους servers δείνει κατά τη γνώμη μου ότι δεν είναι θέμα routing.


Δεν έχω σχετικές γνώσεις(δικτυα δρομολόγηση δεδομενων κτλ.) οπότε πιθανότατα να έχεις και δίκιο σε αυτο που λες.Απλα προσωπικά δεν έχω δει ποτε (απο τα μέσα αυγούστου που ενεργοποιήθηκα μεχρι και σημερα) κατώ απο 85ms ntua και κάτω απο 120 οτε,ενώ με vivodi shared 4096/256 ημουν καρφώμενος στα 12 ms ntua και σε ελληνικούς servers για online games 25 ms και ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ,τέτοια νούμερα δεν εχω ξαναδει απο τοτε....
Προσωπικα με ότι έχω δει ως τώρα δεν θα συνέστηνα σε κανένα που θέλει να κάνει remote desktop και να παίξει online games την netone,εσυ?

----------


## Sebu

Ειμαι down απο τις 8 σημερα το πρωι.Η γραμμη αποσυγχρονισε,ξανασυγχρονισε κανονικα στα 15997 οπως και τοσες ημερες,αλλα δεν μπορουσε με τιποτα να κανει authenticate και μου εβγαζε στο log μηνυμα authentication failed.Το λαμπακι του ιντερνετ ηταν κοκκινο.
Το παλευε μεχρι τις 8.30.Στις 8.30 εσβησε τελειως το λαμπακι του ιντερνετ και σταματησε να προσπαθει να συνδεθει.Επρεπε να παταω εγω το κουμπακι connect στο μενου του ρουτερ αλλα μετα απο λιγο ξαναεσβηνε και μου εβγαζε μηνυμα οτι connection terminated by user,αν και εγω δεν το ειχα διακοψει,και στα logs δεν φαινοταν να προσπαθει καν να συνδεθει.
Μιλησα με Νετονε στις 8.10,στις 8.30 και στις 9.10 και μου ελεγαν οτι ειναι γενικο προβλημα.
Μεχρι τις 9.20 που εφυγα απο το σπιτι δεν ειχε καταφερει να συνδεθει στο ιντερνετ παρολο που συγχρονιζε κανονικα στα 16.
Δεν ξερω τι γινεται τωρα γιατι ειμαι στη δουλεια.

----------


## lewton

> Δεν έχω σχετικές γνώσεις(δικτυα δρομολόγηση δεδομενων κτλ.) οπότε πιθανότατα να έχεις και δίκιο σε αυτο που λες.Απλα προσωπικά δεν έχω δει ποτε (απο τα μέσα αυγούστου που ενεργοποιήθηκα μεχρι και σημερα) κατώ απο 85ms ntua και κάτω απο 120 οτε,ενώ με vivodi shared 4096/256 ημουν καρφώμενος στα 12 ms ntua και σε ελληνικούς servers για online games 25 ms και ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ,τέτοια νούμερα δεν εχω ξαναδει απο τοτε....


Από το τι έχεις δει μέχρι τώρα μέχρι να αποφασίσεις ότι το πρόβλημα είναι το κακό routing υπάρχει μεγάλη απόσταση.




> Προσωπικα με ότι έχω δει ως τώρα δεν θα συνέστηνα σε κανένα που θέλει να κάνει remote desktop και να παίξει online games την netone,εσυ?


Αυτό το ερώτημα κολλάει στο αν φταίει το κακό routing;  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## limf(x)

Και σε τι πιστεύεις οφείλονται τα υψηλα pings lewton? :Wink:

----------


## lewton

> Και σε τι πιστεύεις οφείλονται τα υψηλα pings lewton?


Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θέλεις να το γράψω για εβδομηκοστή πέμπτη φορά, και επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου κλείνεις και το μάτι.

----------


## limf(x)

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θέλεις να το γράψω για εβδομηκοστή πέμπτη φορά, και επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου κλείνεις και το μάτι.


Για τον ιδιο λόγο που μου rollαρες τα ματια πριν.Εγώ παλι πήγα έως και 10 σελίδες πίσω στο παρόν νήμα και δεν βρήκα κάποιο σχετικό post σου.Σου κάνει κόπο να αναφέρεις ξανά σε όλους μας την άποψη σου επί του θέματος?

----------


## lewton

> Για τον ιδιο λόγο που μου rollαρες τα ματια πριν.Εγώ παλι πήγα έως και 10 σελίδες πίσω στο παρόν νήμα και δεν βρήκα κάποιο σχετικό post σου.Σου κάνει κόπο να αναφέρεις ξανά σε όλους μας την άποψη σου επί του θέματος?


Η πιο πρόσφατη φορά ήταν λιγότερα από 10 posts πριν: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...86#post1505686.

Γράφω εκεί:



> [...]είναι σαφέστατα θέμα που προέκυψε όταν ο αριθμός των συνδρομητών ξεπέρασε ένα συγκεκριμένο νούμερο, και επομένως οφείλεται 100% σε έλλειψη επαρκούς bandwidth[..]

----------


## Sebu

Ελλειψη επαρκους bandwidth αναφορικα με το εξωτερικο.Αναφορικα με την Ελλαδα ομως???Δεν θα επρεπε να ειμαστε φουλ στο ΑΙΧ 100% ωστε να μην δρομολογειται η εγχωρια κινηση μεσω Λονδινου πχ και να κερδιζουν και αυτο το κομματι του διεθνους bandwidth???

Γιατι τωρα με το να δρομολογειται η εγχωρια κινηση μεσω του διεθνους κυκλωματος, τρωμε ενα σημαντικο μερος του bandwidth για ελληνικους προορισμους το οποιο θα μπορουσε να ειναι ελευθερο ή να χρησιμοποιεται ριχνοντας το latency.

Ειναι σα να θελω να παω απο τον Πειραια στην Γλυφαδα μεσω Κηφισιας.Εεεε οπως και να το κανουμε και περισσοτερη ωρα θα κανω (πινγκς) και θα επιβαρυνω με ενα επιπλεον αμαξι δρομους (πχ Εθνικη Οδο,Βουλιαγμενης) χωρις να χρειαζεται (επιβαρυνση διεθνους κυκλωματος).

Για σκεψου τωρα ολοι οι Πειραιωτες να το καναμε αυτο!!!Θα "βουλιαζε" η οχι η Εθνικη Οδος και η Αττικη Οδος,γιατι θα μπαιναμε μαζι με οσους εκ των πραγματων πανε στα δυτικα και βορεια προαστεια, ενω μπορουσαμε να παμε πιο γρηγορα μεσω Παραλιακης????Και εχεις μια ρεαλιστικη αντιστοιχια για την περιπτωση της ΝετΟνε.

----------


## satyros

> Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί θέλεις να το γράψω για εβδομηκοστή πέμπτη φορά, και επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί μου κλείνεις και το μάτι.





> Για τον ιδιο λόγο που μου rollαρες τα ματια πριν.Εγώ παλι πήγα έως και 10 σελίδες πίσω στο παρόν νήμα και δεν βρήκα κάποιο σχετικό post σου.Σου κάνει κόπο να αναφέρεις ξανά σε όλους μας την άποψη σου επί του θέματος?


 :Offtopic: Εδω υπάρχει ενας έρωτας μεγάλος....... :Whistle:  :Whistle: 
Χαλαρά παιδιά

----------


## mich83

Pinging www.l.google.com [209.85.129.104] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.85.129.104: bytes=32 time=301ms TTL=246
Reply from 209.85.129.104: bytes=32 time=306ms TTL=246
Reply from 209.85.129.104: bytes=32 time=289ms TTL=246
Reply from 209.85.129.104: bytes=32 time=299ms TTL=246

Ping statistics for 209.85.129.104:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 289ms, Maximum = 306ms, Average = 298ms


Pinging www.ote.gr [195.167.100.39] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 195.167.100.39: bytes=32 time=348ms TTL=51
Reply from 195.167.100.39: bytes=32 time=356ms TTL=51
Reply from 195.167.100.39: bytes=32 time=355ms TTL=51
Reply from 195.167.100.39: bytes=32 time=368ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 195.167.100.39:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 348ms, Maximum = 368ms, Average = 356ms







Με τον σέρβερ που παίζω wow έχω ~1000ms ping όταν άλλοι έχουν 70-150 πράγμα που καθιστά το παιχνίδι κουραστικό οπότε απέχω. Να χαρώ εγώ επαγγελματισμό  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## lewton

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...29#post1512529  :Worthy:   :Worthy:   :Worthy: 

Για να δούμε τώρα...  :Thinking:

----------


## miltiadis21

Απο Otenet
το Average ping που μου δείχνει είναι = 339ms στο www.netone.gr αυτή τήν ώρα

----------


## mich83

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...29#post1512529   
> 
> Για να δούμε τώρα...




Δλδ αυτό έχει ήδη μπει σε λειτουργία; Ελπίζω όχι ακόμα..

----------


## Sebu

Δεν πρεπει να εχει μπει ακομα.

Δοκιμασα 2-3 tracert σε ελληνικους προορισμους και με παει μεσω Seabone ακομα οπως εκανε αλλωστε απο τοτε που εχω ΝετΟνε.

Αρα ειτε το κυκλωμα δεν δουλευει ακομα,ειτε δεν εχει δρομολογηθει η κινηση,ειτε δεν επαρκει!!!!

Η Ελλαδα ειναι ακομα σε 90 προς 120ms τετοια ωρα.

----------


## Skia11

Παιδιά μία ερώτηση, πόσοι απο εσάς ενεργοποιήθηκαν την ημερομηνία που τους είπαν απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ?
(εννοείται απο την στιγμή που μπορούσαν να δούν μέσα απο το wcrm ημερομηνία)

----------


## Sebu

Κοιτα εγω οπως και οι περισσοτεροι που ενεργοποιηθηκαμε Μαιο-Ιουνιο-Ιουλιο που πρωτολειτουργησε οι εταιρεια για τους οικιακους πελατες ειμασταν στα προβλεπε ορια των 25 ημερων ημερολογιακα, γυρω στις 20 εργασιμες.

Τωρα που εχουν περασει καποιοι μηνες δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο καλη η ανταποκριση.

----------


## Skia11

> Κοιτα εγω οπως και οι περισσοτεροι που ενεργοποιηθηκαμε Μαιο-Ιουνιο-Ιουλιο που πρωτολειτουργησε οι εταιρεια για τους οικιακους πελατες ειμασταν στα προβλεπε ορια των 25 ημερων ημερολογιακα, γυρω στις 20 εργασιμες.
> 
> Τωρα που εχουν περασει καποιοι μηνες δεν ξερω αν ειναι το ιδιο καλη η ανταποκριση.


Δεν εννοούσα αυτό, εννοούσα όταν σας είπανε απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ π.χ. "κύριε/κυρία απο ότι μπορούμε να δούμε στο σύστημα στις 24/10 θα έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί" αν όταν έφτασε εκείνη η ημερόμηνια ενεργοποιηθήκατε.

----------


## aitos

άλλοι ενεργοποιήθηκαν νωρίτερα , άλλοι αργότερα ....εξαρτάται κυρίως από τους τεχνικούς του οτε , στο dslm που ανήκεις

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν εννοούσα αυτό, εννοούσα όταν σας είπανε απο την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ π.χ. "κύριε/κυρία απο ότι μπορούμε να δούμε στο σύστημα στις 24/10 θα έχετε ενεργοποιηθεί" αν όταν έφτασε εκείνη η ημερόμηνια ενεργοποιηθήκατε.


Προσωπικα δεν το εκανα αυτο.

Πηγα ενα απογευμα απο εκει και κατεθεσα την αιτηση.Τους πηρα μια και μοναδικη φορα τηλεφωνο 3 μερες μετα για να δω οτι η αιτηση παρεληφθη σωστα και καταχωρηθηκε στο συστημα.

Μετα απο 22 ημερολογιακες μερες με πηρε το κουριερ για να φερει τον εξοπλισμο.Την 23η μερα ηρθε ο εξοπλισμος.Την 24η μερα με πηραν τηλεφωνο οι τεχνικοι και περασαν αυθημερον για την ενεργοποιηση.

Ο Γολγοθας ξεκινησε απο κει και μετα.

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι ειναι ψυχοφθορο να εισαι συνεχεια στα τηλεφωνα.Δωσε τους 25 ημερολογιακες μερες απο την καταθεση της αιτησης σου και μετα παρε κανενα τηλεφωνο να δεις που βρισκεται η ολη διαδικασια.

Ειτε καθυστερησει ειτε οχι δεν μπορεις να κανεις και πολλα εσυ απο μερους σου αφου ειναι στα χερια του ΟΤΕ και της ΝετΟνε η διαδικασια.Οποτε απολαυσε την αναμονη αφου ειναι το μονο σταδιο χωρις αποσυχρονισμους,υψηλα πινγκς,χαμηλες ταχυτητες,σουρσιμο,γκρινιες,ποστς στο support forum κτλ  :Razz:

----------


## dimpard

> ...
> Ο Γολγοθας ξεκινησε απο κει και μετα.
>  .....


Γιατί δεν βάζεις κάτι σχετικό στο avatar σου?? :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

Πάντως τα πινγκς από χθες το βράδυ είναι εμφανώς βελτιωμένα σε σχέση με το Σαββατοκύριακο. Βέβαια ακόμα δεν είναι καλά. Και ακόμα δεν έχει συνδεθεί το μηχάνημα γιατί το πινγκ με ote.gr εξακολουθεί να είναι >100ms.

----------


## lewton

> Πάντως τα πινγκς από χθες το βράδυ είναι εμφανώς βελτιωμένα σε σχέση με το Σαββατοκύριακο. Βέβαια ακόμα δεν είναι καλά. Και ακόμα δεν έχει συνδεθεί το μηχάνημα γιατί το πινγκ με ote.gr εξακολουθεί να είναι >100ms.


Έτσι.
Υπάρχει εμφανής βελτίωση, αλλά θέλουμε κι άλλο ακόμα για το καλό.

----------


## Skia11

Λοιπόν μετά απο 22 εργάσιμες χθές ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ  :Worthy:  :Respekt: 

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις:

Ταχύτητα -  10mbit/1023kbps ( άραγε θα ανέβει η ταχύτητα πιο κοντά στα 16mbps??)

Τηλεφωνία - Άψογη, ακούγομαι και ακούω καμπάνα και Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό, μπράβο. :One thumb up: 

Browsing - Σφαίρα, videos φορτώνουν και παίζουν σε χρόνο dt και γενικά εμεινα πολύ ευχαριστημένος.
 :One thumb up: 
Downloads - Εδώ τα χαλάμε...κατέβαζα απο sites του εξωτερικού με 50-80 Kb/s, απο Ελληνικά sites με 500-800, και torrents πολύ καλά. :Sad: 

Pings-Online gaming - και εδώ όλα καλά με το wow να πιάνει 100αρια (και είναι και o server προβληματικός)
 :One thumb up: 
Γενικά σαν πρώτη μέρα έμεινα με τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις  :One thumb up:  μ ε δύο μόνο "παράπονα", download speeds και connection speed ( θέλω ο κακομοίρης μετά απο 3 μήνες ταλαιπωρία τα 16 μου και εγώ)

Υ.Γ.

Παιδιά μια παράκληση, δε μπορούσα να βρώ στο web interface του router τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου ( signal to noise etc ) για να τα παραθέσω σε εσάς για την γνώμη σας.
Μήπως κάποιος θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει?
Sorry αλλά με το modem αυτό (780 wireless) είμαι τελείως noobas. :Tease: 

Thx

----------


## dimpard

> Λοιπόν μετά απο 22 εργάσιμες χθές εμεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ 
> 
> ..............
> Υ.Γ.
> 
> Παιδιά μια παράκληση, δε μπορούσα να βρώ στο web interface του router τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου ( signal to noise etc ) για να τα παραθέσω σε εσάς για την γνώμη σας.
> Μήπως κάποιος θα μπορούσε να με βοηθήσει?
> Sorry αλλά με το modem αυτό (780 wireless) είμαι τελείως noobas.
> 
> Thx


Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.
Είχες κάνει αίτηση για ενεργό, ή ανενεργό βρόχο?

Για να δεις το Line Attenuation, καθώς και τα υπόλοιπα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου, άνοιξε τον browser και πληκτρολόγησε την address: http://speedtouch.lan/ (και μετά Enter).

Θα εμφανιστεί ένα dialog box, που θα βάλεις το username: User (το πρώτο γράμμα κεφαλαίο & τα υπόλοιπα μικρά) και για password θα βάλεις τον σειριακό αριθμό (S/N), που αναγράφεται σε αυτοκόλλητο στο κάτω μέρος του Speedtouch (όπως ακριβώς είναι γραμμένο με κεφαλαία).

Στη συνέχεια επιλέγεις Broadband Connection >>> DSL Connection View more... >>> Details.

Για τo download, δοκίμασες με  download manager από sites όπως της  nvidia, microsoft?

----------


## tolism30

Και αν δεν δουλεψεί το http://speedtouch.lan/ δοκίμασε στο http://192.168.1.254/

----------


## Sebu

> Γιατί δεν βάζεις κάτι σχετικό στο avatar σου??


Επρεπε να εχω βαλει τοτε κατι με Σταυρο ή βασανιστηρια  :Razz:

----------


## mich83

> Και αν δεν δουλεψεί το http://speedtouch.lan/ δοκίμασε στο http://192.168.1.254/



ή 10.0.0.138

----------


## mich83

Λοιπόν έχω uptime 5days και 13hours (στα 10/1 φυσικά!). Όχι που επέμεναν να με αφήσουν για πάντα στα 8/0.9 για να μην έχω προβλήματα. Η έυκολη λύση..  :Neutral:

----------


## Skia11

Να και τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου:

Uptime: 0 days, 1:55:19

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 8.903

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 9,19 / 34,56

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 21,0 / 39,5

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,0 / 10,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 4 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote): 0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 146 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 10 / 2.494

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 16 / 826

Ξέρω ότι τα output και S/N δεν είναι στα καλύτερα, τι μπορώ να κάνω για να βελτιωθούν καθώς και για να έχω καλύτερο speed?

edit: Πώς γίνεται το upload μου να είναι αστέρι και τα download στοιχεία να είναι χάλια?

edit2: Αν επικοινωνήσω μαζί τους και τους πω να με βάλουν για τα 16mbps λέτε να έχω αποτέλεσμα (καλύτερη ταχύτητα) ?

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Tο SNR  σου είναι οριακά. Το μόνο που μπορείς να τσεκάρεις μήπως και βελτιωθεί είναι η ποιότητα της καλωδίωσης που έχεις μέσα στο διαμέρισμα. Προσοχή, δεν μιλάω για το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο που βγαίνει από τον τοίχο, αλλά για τα καλώδια που εδεχομένως να έχεις απλώσει εσύ στο σπίτι. Εκεί κοίτα αν είναι όλα σωστά και "καθαρά".

Αν το SNR παραμείνει τόσο δεν έχεις καμιά πιθανότητα να πας ούτε καν στα 10Mbits, πόσο μάλλον στα 16.

----------


## sa1901

> Tο SNR  σου είναι οριακά. 
> 
> Αν το SNR παραμείνει τόσο δεν έχεις καμιά πιθανότητα να πας ούτε καν στα 10Mbits, πόσο μάλλον στα 16.


Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    896 / 15.996
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 0,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    9,5 / 23,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    9,5 / 7,0


Tα χαρακτηριστικά της δικής μου γραμμής.  :Smile:

----------


## R-evil-S

Αυτά είναι και τα δικά μου στατιστικά...

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 189 / 4.092
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 17,5 / 26,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: *5,0 / 10,5*    Τα πρωινά ανεβαίνει 7/11 κάποιες φορές
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down): *9.426.714* / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down): *2.487.220* / 0


Η εσωτερική καλωδίωση δεν έχει πρόβλημα γιατί έχει τσεκαριστεί από τους τεχνικούς της Netone. Έχει δηλωθεί 3-4 φορές βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ η οποία έχει κλείσει. Υπάρχει κάποια άλλη ενέργεια που θα μπορούσε να γίνει πριν κάνω αίτηση για ανενεργό και να δοκιμάσω και εκεί την τύχη μου;

Σημειωτέον ότι στην ταχύτητα αυτή η γραμμή είναι απόλυτα σταθερή αλλά το upload είναι χαμηλότερο από τα 256 του ΟΤΕ όπου δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα και αυτό είναι που με ενοχλεί περισσότερο.

----------


## Sebu

Δοκιμασε για ανενεργο γιατι μαλλον ο βροχος τον οποιο εχεις τωρα (λογικα της τηλεφωνιας του ΟΤΕ) εχει προβλημα.

Το θεμα ειναι να ευχεσαι ο καινουριος να ειναι καλυτερος.

Στα ποσα χλμ απο το Dslam εισαι περιπου???

----------


## Geotzourmi

Ρε παιδιά να κάνω μια ερώτηση?Στο ρουτέρ έχω συνδεδεμένα 2 pc, από το network των windows βλέπω και τα 2 pc όμως όταν πάω να μπω στο άλλο pc μου βγάζει ότι πρέπει να βάλω username και password...Yπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω για να βλέπω και το άλλο pc?Ή δημιουργώ νέα σύνδεση δικτύου?

----------


## ariadgr

> Ρε παιδιά να κάνω μια ερώτηση?Στο ρουτέρ έχω συνδεδεμένα 2 pc, από το network των windows βλέπω και τα 2 pc όμως όταν πάω να μπω στο άλλο pc μου βγάζει ότι πρέπει να βάλω username και password...Yπάρχει κάτι που μπορώ να κάνω για να βλέπω και το άλλο pc?Ή δημιουργώ νέα σύνδεση δικτύου?


*How-To: Απλό οικιακό δίκτυο σε Windows με aDSL*  :Smile:

----------


## Geotzourmi

> *How-To: Απλό οικιακό δίκτυο σε Windows με aDSL*


 :Respekt:  Δε το σκέφτηκα να κοιτάξω εκεί...Thanks :One thumb up:

----------


## R-evil-S

> Στα ποσα χλμ απο το Dslam εισαι περιπου???


Μετρημένο από τους τεχνικούς της Netone είμαι στα 1500μ. 




> Το θεμα ειναι να ευχεσαι ο καινουριος να ειναι καλυτερος.


Αυτό με προβληματίζει και μένα και το σκέφτομαι για το αν αξίζει να πάω σε ανενεργό...

----------


## Sebu

Εισαι στο 1,5χλμ.Αρα σε θεωρητικη παντα βαση θα πρεπει ο καινουριος βροχος να εχει το πολυ 25 Attenuation στο Down και γυρω στο 8,5-10 στο up (σου μιλαω τωρα σε αναλογια και με τον δικο μου βροχο).

Οτιδηποτε αλλο ή αν σου δινει λιγοτερο upload απο 1μβιτ να μην τον αποδεχτεις οταν τον φερουν στον κατανεμητη και να απαιτησεις αλλαγη.Αν δεν τον παραλαβεις υπαρχουν 2 λυσεις.Ή στον φτιαχνουν/αλλαζουν ή υπαναχωρεις αζημιως απο την συμβαση (του ανενεργου παντα).

Σε αυτη την αποσταση θα πρεπει να τα πιανεις τα 1mbit up.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    896 / 15.996
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 0,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    9,5 / 23,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    9,5 / 7,0
> 
> 
> Tα χαρακτηριστικά της δικής μου γραμμής.


Ναι, με τη διαφορά ότι εσένα το οριακό SNR είναι στα 16Mbits, ενώ του φίλου το SNR είναι οριακό ήδη από τα 8Mbits.

----------


## Sebu

Οχι μιλαω αναλογικα με τον παλιο προβληματικο βροχο, πριν μου τον αλλαξουν οταν ημουν στα 10239/858

Τοτε ειχα Attenuation 26 και SNR απο 9-10 μεχρι -7(οπου και αποσυχρονιζε) στο Down και Attenuation 24 με SNR 3 στο Up.

Και ειμαι βαρια 1 χλμ απο το dslam (800 κατι μετρα).

----------


## chemic

Uptime:	0 days, 13:57:10
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	893 / 7.165
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	8,15 / 30,87
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 15,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,5 / 38,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 9,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10.820 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	204 / 2.228
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	11.744 / 972

τί λέτε παιδιά; θα ζήσει ο ασθενής; το απόγευμα κάνει αποσυνδέσεις και μάλιστα με μαθηματική ακρίβεια ως προς την ώρα! Αφού στην αρχή νόμιζα πως είχα πρόβλημα με το συναγερμό και τις ρυθμίσεις του! 
στα πόσα να τους πω να με κατεβάσουν ή δεν έχει νόημα και θέλει αλλαγή βρόχου κτλ!
Να σημειώσω πως ο οτε απέρριπτε την αίτηση της νετονε για ανενεργό, οπότε προχώρησα και έβαλα οτε pstn  αλλά και αυτός μου απέρριπτε την αίτηση για κονεξ!Στιγμές απείρου κάλλους με τις απαντήσεις που έπαιρνε φίλος που δουλεύει στον οτε και το έψαχνε το παιδί!
Τώρα πως κατάφερε η νετονε να αναγκάσει τον οτε να τις δώσει ανενεργό βρόχο...μπράβο της! μου είχαν πει πως θα τον κυνηγούσαν με δικηγόρους κτλ και πιο πολύ από περιεργεια δεν είχαμε ακυρώσει την αίτηση στη νετονε αν και είχαμε βάλει ήδη τον ποτε :One thumb up:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Κοίτα, είσαι οριακά στα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου. Αν το SNR μείνει στα επίπεδα των 9dB λογικά δεν πρέπει να έχεις πρόβλημα. Αν όμως πέφτει ακόμα πιο κάτω κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, τότε ίσως να προκαλούνται αποσυνδέσεις. Περιθώρια να κατέβεις έχεις, και μάλιστα μπορείς δοκιμαστικά να τους ζητήσεις να σε κατεβάσουν σε χαμηλότερο προφίλ, να δεις πως πάει η γραμμή, και ανάλογα να αποφασίσεις.  :Wink:

----------


## ronaldinio

Επιτέλους, συνδέθηκα!
Μου φαίνεται σαν ψέματα!!  :Yahooooo: 

Τα στατιστικά μου:

Uptime:	0 days, 1:35:05
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 14.743
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	10,32 / 151,45
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 31,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	80 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	16 / 496
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	500 / 294

Τηλέφωνο: άψογο
Download: 1000kb/sec. - 1100kb/sec.

----------


## tzampaman

> Επιτέλους, συνδέθηκα!
> Μου φαίνεται σαν ψέματα!! 
> 
> Τα στατιστικά μου:
> 
> Uptime:    0 days, 1:35:05
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / 14.743
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    10,32 / 151,45
> ...


Καλορίζικος!!  :Smile: 

Το download  σου πρέπει να χτυπάει παραπάνω, δοκίμασε από εδώ: http://www.netone.gr/bandwidthfiles/

----------


## chemic

> Κοίτα, είσαι οριακά στα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου. Αν το SNR μείνει στα επίπεδα των 9dB λογικά δεν πρέπει να έχεις πρόβλημα. Αν όμως πέφτει ακόμα πιο κάτω κατά τη διάρκεια της ημέρας, τότε ίσως να προκαλούνται αποσυνδέσεις. Περιθώρια να κατέβεις έχεις, και μάλιστα μπορείς δοκιμαστικά να τους ζητήσεις να σε κατεβάσουν σε χαμηλότερο προφίλ, να δεις πως πάει η γραμμή, και ανάλογα να αποφασίσεις.


\
ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια!
 το δήλωσα βλάβη, το πόσταρα και στο υποφόρουμ. Θα ενημερώσω για την, ελπίζω, επίλυση. Άλλωστε και στα 5 με ρίξουν δεν θα πεθάνουμε κιόλας. Στα ίδια λεφτά θα είχα 768 από τον ποτέ και το χρονόμετρο στο χέρι.
υγ πραγματικά απορώ ακόμα πάντως πώς τα κατάφερε η νετονε και πήρε βρόχο από τον οτε που δεν έδινε ούτε κονεξ

----------


## ronaldinio

> Καλορίζικος!! 
> 
> Το download  σου πρέπει να χτυπάει παραπάνω, δοκίμασε από εδώ: http://www.netone.gr/bandwidthfiles/


Να' σαι καλά αδελφέ, δοκίμασα και από κει, πάει ελάχιστα παραπάνω (είδα και 1180) αλλά για πολύ λίγο, δεν το διατηρεί...

Εντάξει, μια χαρά είναι, τι συζητάμε τώρα...  :Thumbs up:

----------


## satyros

παιδιά πως μπορώ να αλλάξω την ip adress?Δοκίμασα να το ανοιγοκλέισω κ να τραβήξω το καλώδιο αλλά δεν έγινε τπτ

----------


## Dimitris

> παιδιά πως μπορώ να αλλάξω την ip adress?Δοκίμασα να το ανοιγοκλέισω κ να τραβήξω το καλώδιο αλλά δεν έγινε τπτ


Αν έχεις στατική IP τότε δεν αλλάζει ό,τι και να κάνεις. Θα πρέπει να ζητήσεις να σου δώσουν δυναμική.

----------


## satyros

αφου έχουν γυρίσει όλους σε δυναμική εκτός απο αυτούς που ζήτησαν να επιστρέψουν σε στατική.Το διάβασα κ σε νήματα εδώ κ μου το είπαν κ στο 13860

----------


## littleboyblue

Καλησπέρα και από μένα! Μόλις συνδέθηκα (στις 14 εργάσιμες) με φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ

Τα στατιστικά:

Uptime: 0 days, 0:29:41 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 22,52 / 80,20 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 16,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,0 / 12,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 13,0 / 17,5 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 8 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 12 / 5 

Tο λαμπάκι voice δεν έχει ανάψει ακόμη (έχει μισή ώρα ακριβώς που με πέρασαν στο δίκτυο της νετονε), να περιμένω λίγο πριν πάρω στην ΤΥ ή θα έπρεπε να έχει ανάψει κατευθείαν?

ΥΓ. Το Att(Down) μου στον ΟΤΕ ήταν 14 :P

----------


## pstr

Καλωσήρθες. Πολύ ωραία χαρακτηριστικά γραμμής έχεις. Για το Voice περίμενε καμιά ωρίτσα και αν δεν ενεργοποιηθεί πάρε τηλέφωνο.

----------


## limf(x)

Κάνε και κανένα restart πολυ πιθανόνο να ανάψει μετά το restart το voice  :Wink:

----------


## rdaniel

> Tο λαμπάκι voice δεν έχει ανάψει ακόμη (έχει μισή ώρα ακριβώς που με πέρασαν στο δίκτυο της νετονε), να περιμένω λίγο πριν πάρω στην ΤΥ ή θα έπρεπε να έχει ανάψει κατευθείαν?



Λοιπόν, από προσωπική πείρα, όταν το voice δεν ανάβει θέλει HARD reset δηλαδή πατάς το reset για 20 περίπου δευτερόλεπτα και ξαναφορτώνει όλες τις ρυθμίσεις από τον server. Πρόσφατα μετέφερα ένα αριθμό ΟΤΕ στην υπάρχουσα σύνδεσή μου με NetOne, και μόλις ενεργοποιήθηκε η φορητότητα έσβησε το λαμπάκι voice. Περίμενα αρκετή ώρα μήπως φτιάξει (το 2ο νούμερο από netone λειτουργούσε...) αλλά τίποτε. Ειδοποίησα το cc αλλά μου είπαν να περιμένω. Ε, αφού βαρέθηκα να περιμένω με τις ώρες, τράβηξα ένα hard reset Και έπαιξαν όλα!  :Wink: 

Το μόνο που δεν ξέρω είναι μήπως επειδή είναι μόλις τώρα που έγινε η σύνδεση (άρα μόλις πήρε τις ρυθμίσεις από τον  server) να μην έχουν προλάβει να ενημερώσουν τα συστήματά τους στην NetOne. Οπότε, περίμενε 3-4 ώρες, και αν δεν γίνει κάτι κάνε hard reset, αν η δεύτερη γραμμή δουλεύει. Αλλιώς κάνε το και τώρα  :Smile:

----------


## littleboyblue

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Δοκίμασα και reset και hard reset αλλά τίποτα ακόμη. Το voice σβηστό και το τηλέφωνο και στις δύο γραμμές μου δίνει fast busy. Πήρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν έχει σταλεί το αίτημα για φορητότητα (γι' αυτό και δε δουλεύει και το τηλέφωνο κατευθείαν στην πρίζα) και ότι η διαδικασία θα έχει ολοκληρωθεί μέχρι το βράδυ. Ίδωμεν  :Smile:

----------


## dimpard

> Καλησπέρα και από μένα! Μόλις συνδέθηκα (στις 14 εργάσιμες) με φορητότητα από ΟΤΕ
> 
> Τα στατιστικά:
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,0 / 12,0 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 13,0 / 17,5


Πραγματικά, πολύ καλή η γραμμή σου. 
Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.  :One thumb up:

----------


## chemic

Uptime:	0 days, 1:33:46
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	636 / 4.092
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	6,86 / 15,55
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,5 / 39,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	20,0 / 19,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	1.270 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	98 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	106 / 52
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	6.002 / 22
τους είπα και με κατεβάσαν στα 4 γιατί τα απογεύματα έκανε πολύωρες αποσυνδέσεις. Λάθη βέβαια έχει και τώρα!
πριν με κατεβάσουν με είχαν στα 6 όπου είχα και εκεί  πρόβλημα, εκτός από την τελευταία μέρα όπου με είχαν ανεβάσει στα 8 με sn 13 και όχι 10 που είχα με τα 6, όλες τις προγούμενες μερες! προφανώς υπάρχει κάτι που κάνουν  από τα κεντρικά και ανεβάζουν το sn;! τους είχα πει όμως ήδη να με κατεβάσουν στα 4, πράγμα που έκαναν την επόμενη μερα οπότε δεν κατάφερα να δω αν η γραμμή θα δουλευε στα 8 χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις και δεύτερο απόγευμα!
τέλος πάντως θα τους πω κάποια στιγμή να με πάνε στα 5 και ελπιζω να είμαστε μια χαρά εκεί
υγ πολύ καλή η εξυπηρέτηση της νετονε :One thumb up:

----------


## veliouras

είμαι ήδη 2 εβδομάδες στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και αν εξαιρέσουμε μια αναλαμπή που είχε το ρούτερ κάποιο βράδυ και μας έκανα αναπάντητες μέσα στη μαύρη νύχτα, όλα βαίνουν καλώς! ιντερνετ ιπτάμενο, τηλεφωνία χωρίς προβλήματα (μικροφωνίζει λίγο κατα διαστήματα) και γενικά ΜΕΓΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΛΗ ικανοποίηση για όλο το πακετάκι.

βέβαια, όσο περνάει ο καιρός, τόσο και μεγαλώνει ο χρόνος αναμονής στο 13860 της εταιρείας αλλά δε βαριέσαι...

----------


## n3cromanc3r

Αν και πολύ καιρο τώρα διαβάζω το forum, το οποίο και πάντα συμβολευόμουν για διάφορα θέματα που με απασχολούσαν, έως σήμερα δεν είχα δημιουργήσει Λογαριασμό. Το έκανα τώρα μόνο και μόνο για ένα μεγάλο  Μ Π Ρ Α Β Ο  στα απίστευτα τυπάκια του customer service!!!
Είμαι 3 μέρες συνδρομητής και δηλώνω πανευτυχής, αν και περίμενα κάτι παραπάνω από 10000/1000, για το κομμάτι που ανήκει στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.  :Clap: 
Ελπίζω να συνεχίσουν έτσι και να είναι σίγουροι πως όσο εύκολο είναι να ριχνουμε μπινελίκια σε κάποιους άλλους, άλλο τόσο είναι να δίδουμε και τα εύσημα σε αυτούς που το αξίζουν.

----------


## nxenos

Συμφωνω και επαυξανω!Αν και ο πρωτος μου βροχος ειχε προβλημα,τα τυπακια εκαναν τα αδυνατα δυνατα και μου αλλαξαν τον βροχο με καινουργιο!Ο καινουργιος βεβαια κρατησε μονο 1μιση μηνα,γιατι την κανανε παλι την μαμακια απο τον ΟΤΕ και τωρα ειμαι απο τα 10/1 στα 8mbit.Και φυσικα δεν βλεπω φως στον οριζοντα.Φταιει γι αυτο βεβαια καθαρα ο ΟΤΕ και αν δεν δω βελτιωση,θα πεσει καταγγελια κατα ΟΤΕ,με κοινοποιηση στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ,ΕΕΤΤ,ΙΝΚΑ.Μπραβο και παλι μπραβο στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ που κανει οτι μπορει.

----------


## PaladinIV

Χαιρετώ τους συναγωνιστές,

Έκανα αίτηση στις 10/10 
Ξαναέστειλα αίτηση στις 13/10 λόγω λάθους
Ο εξοπλισμός ήρθε στις 20/10 περίπου αν θυμάμαι καλά 
Σύνδεση στις 5/11 

Μέχρι τότε είχα κανονικά ADSL Και τηλέφωνο απο τον ακατανόμαστο και απλώς τη μέρα που με συνδέσανε έβαλα το τραγικό router της ΝετΟne (μετά το linksys WAG200g τι να πει οποιοδήποτε άλλο router). κλειδωμένος στα 15997/1023 μόνιμα.

Ταχύτητες απο http γύρω στα 1.3 Mb/sec
Ταχύτητες απο τόρρεντ άναλογα τον τράκερ και το τόρρεντ (απο 200 Mb/sec που κατεβάζω αυτή τη στιγμή έως 1.3mb/sec όπου κατέβασα 6GB σε 2 ώρες περίπου  :Clap: )

Ποιότητα ομιλίας πολύ καλή στο τηλέφωνο καμμία καθυστέρηση στις κλήσεις , καμμία διακοπή απο NETONE ως τώρα μόνο που αυτό το χαζοκούτι αραιά και που κάνει κάτι επανεκιννήσεις.

Έχω μια φοβία ρε γμτ οτι θα μου έρθει ένας λογαριασμός τραγικός καθότι μιλάω με τις ώρες σε σταθερό στην κύπρο.  :Razz:

----------


## ariadgr

> ...έβαλα *το τραγικό router της ΝετΟne* (μετά το linksys WAG200g τι να πει οποιοδήποτε άλλο router).


Το Speedtouch 780 είναι από τα καλύτερα router που δίνει πάροχος στην Ελλάδα για υπηρεσίες 2play, και σίγουρα όχι "τραγικό".  :Exclamation: 

Αν θέλεις μας λες γιατί το Linksys είναι καλύτερο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο router (σ.σ. το Linksys δεν έχει ούτε VoIP).  :Thinking:

----------


## dimpard

> ......
> Έχω μια φοβία ρε γμτ οτι θα μου έρθει ένας λογαριασμός τραγικός καθότι μιλάω με τις ώρες σε σταθερό στην κύπρο.


Για να μη ...φοβάσαι,  :Razz:  μπες στο 
http://my.netone.gr/, στην συνέχεια στο "netone - Bill"
και τέλος στο "Τρέχουσες κλήσεις"

Εκεί θα δεις καταχωρημένες όλες τις κλήσεις που έχεις κάνει και τις χρεώσεις.
Συνήθως, δεν περιλαμβάνει τις κλήσεις των τελευταίων 2 ημερών.

Όσο, για το Speedtouch συμφωνώ με τον ariadgr.

----------


## evantigger

Άμα είναι σταθερό τότε μη φοβάσαι αυτές οι κλήσεις είναι δωρεάν.

----------


## wolfy

> Το Speedtouch 780 είναι από τα καλύτερα router που δίνει πάροχος στην Ελλάδα για υπηρεσίες 2play, και σίγουρα όχι "τραγικό". 
> 
> Αν θέλεις μας λες γιατί το Linksys είναι καλύτερο από οποιοδήποτε άλλο router (σ.σ. το Linksys δεν έχει ούτε VoIP).


Καλό είναι αλλα με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχει από την Νετ1 δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις όπως θες.... πχ δεν είναι συμβατό με switch oπότε αν έχεις δίκτυο με περισσότερους υπολογιστές ή άλλες συσκευές που συνδέονται ethernet από όσες είναι οι θύρες του router, δεν μπορείς να έχεις δίκτυο...

 Αυτά βέβαια δεν στα λένε όταν κλείνεις το πακέτο...μόνο ότι είναι πολύ καλό ρούτερ κ μπλα μπλα....

 :Evil:

----------


## pstr

> Καλό είναι αλλα με τις ρυθμίσεις που έχει από την Νετ1 δεν μπορείς να το χρησιμοποιήσεις όπως θες.... πχ δεν είναι συμβατό με switch oπότε αν έχεις δίκτυο με περισσότερους υπολογιστές ή άλλες συσκευές που συνδέονται ethernet από όσες είναι οι θύρες του router, δεν μπορείς να έχεις δίκτυο...
> 
> Αυτά βέβαια δεν στα λένε όταν κλείνεις το πακέτο...μόνο ότι είναι πολύ καλό ρούτερ κ μπλα μπλα....


Είναι πολύ καλό router και μπορείς να συνδέσεις οποιοδήποτε switch ή hub επάνω του. Εσύ από πού το συμπέρανες ότι δεν μπορείς;  :Thinking:

----------


## wolfy

> Είναι πολύ καλό router και μπορείς να συνδέσεις οποιοδήποτε switch ή hub επάνω του. Εσύ από πού το συμπέρανες ότι δεν μπορείς;


Το συμπέρανα  όταν πήγα να το συνδέσω με το δικό μου switchaki (μέχρι πρότινος στην Νετ1 είχα μόνο έναν υπολογιστή μόνιμα πάνω με usb) και όταν είδα ότι δεν μπορούσε με την καμιά πήρα τηλ στο τεχνικό τμήμα κ μου είπαν _"οτι ο εξοπλισμός μας δεν είναι συμβατός κτλ και αν θες να συνδέσεις δίκτυο μόνο κατευθείαν πάνω στο ρούτερ κτλ" 


_

----------


## Sebu

Δλδ αν κουμπωσεις το switch πανω στην 1η ethernet, και παρει το switch ιντερνετ και το μοιρασει στα pc του switch δεν δουλευει???

Μηπως πρεπει να ορισεις ωστε το switch να παρει ip της μορφης που δινει το ρουτερ (192.168.1.χχ) στο ιδιο subnet και να δωσει αντιστοιχες ip στα pc που κουμπωνουν επανω του???

Μου φαινεται παραξενο να μην μπορει να κουμπωσει switch επανω στο ρουτερ και να μοιρασει ιντερνετ σε αλλα pc.

*Edit:* Πηγαινε εδω   http://www.tdc.se/dokument/ST780mgcp_UserGuide.pdf   ειναι το manual του ρουτερ,στη σελιδα 16, εκει που λεει "Standard Wiring Procedure" , διπλα απο την λαμπιτσα λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι μπορεις να συνδεσεις μια ethernet του ρουτερ μια ενα hub ή switch και για λεπτομεριες να ανατρεξεις στο manual του switch αρα δεν απαιτειται προφανως κατι αλλο απο την μερια του ρουτερ.

----------


## APOL904

καλησπερα ..απο την παρασκευη ανηκω και εγω στο κλαμπ των ενεργοποιημενων.
εντυπωσεις ¨...
το μοντεμ πολυ καλο.. σε συγκριση με το vood που ειχα πριν το κοπανισω στα κεφαλια των τεχνικων της συμφορας,,ξερετε που..
απο ταχυτητες ..

κλειδωσε στα 10,256/ 855 την πρωτη μερα .και επειτα απο επεμβασεις στην εγκατασταση μου στο σπιτι ...πριζες , καλωδια κουτια οτε...το εφτασα να κλειδωση στα 11,800 / 910 ....
πολυ καλα για μενα,,ειμαι ευχαριστημενος...τηλεφωνο αψογο...εχει η γραμμη μου θορυβο ακομη,αλλα απο βδομαδα θα το παλεψω με αλλαγη καλωδιων (εσωτερικων) οποτε πιστευω να το ανεβασω και αλλο..
κατα τα αλλα μια χαρα ..δεν εχω  αποσυνδεσεις εγω,,ολα τελεια μεχρι στιγμης..και οι υπαλληλοι της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ΑΨΟΓΟΙ....ενα μπραβο μεγαλο ,και ενας εφιαλτης που περασε επειτα απο ταλαιπορεια μηνων στην ακατανομαστη εταιρια με τα λογια τα μεγαλα και παχια ,,και τους ασχετους τεχνικους,,τους ετοιμαζω χουνερι ,που θα το θυμουνται χρονια εκει στο χαλανδρι...προσεχως θα σκασει η μπομπα εκει ,και θα γελασει το πανελληνιο με τα καμωματα τους,,(δεν γραφανε μονο αυτοι τα τηλεφωνα για την προστασια μας)...οταν θα ερθει η μερα να βγουν αερα (σε τηλ) εκπομπη θα ριξω συναγερμο να την παρακολουθησετε .ωστε να δικαιωθουν και οσοι αλλοι ταλαιπωρηθησαν και αυτοι, απο αυτους....

ππ

ΥΓ...και μην νομισουν λεπτο οτι δεν γνωριζω ποια πολιτικα προσωπα ειναι πισω απο το ιδιοκτησιακο καθεστως.......και οτι μπορει να το θαψουν,,,,τον μονο που θα θαψουν θα ειναι αυτοι που ειναι οι υπευθυνοι για την ιλαροτραγωδια που τραβανε οι συνδρομητες της..

----------


## wolfy

> Δλδ αν κουμπωσεις το switch πανω στην 1η ethernet, και παρει το switch ιντερνετ και το μοιρασει στα pc του switch δεν δουλευει???
> 
> Μηπως πρεπει να ορισεις ωστε το switch να παρει ip της μορφης που δινει το ρουτερ (192.168.1.χχ) στο ιδιο subnet και να δωσει αντιστοιχες ip στα pc που κουμπωνουν επανω του???
> 
> Μου φαινεται παραξενο να μην μπορει να κουμπωσει switch επανω στο ρουτερ και να μοιρασει ιντερνετ σε αλλα pc.
> 
> *Edit:* Πηγαινε εδω   http://www.tdc.se/dokument/ST780mgcp_UserGuide.pdf   ειναι το manual του ρουτερ,στη σελιδα 16, εκει που λεει "Standard Wiring Procedure" , διπλα απο την λαμπιτσα λεει ξεκαθαρα οτι μπορεις να συνδεσεις μια ethernet του ρουτερ μια ενα hub ή switch και για λεπτομεριες να ανατρεξεις στο manual του switch αρα δεν απαιτειται προφανως κατι αλλο απο την μερια του ρουτερ.


Οχι δεν δουλευει! 
Όπως σου είπα το πρόβλημα δεν είναι σε αυτό καθ'αυτό το ρούτερ αλλά σε κάποια πράγματα που έχει εφαρμόσει η Νετ1 πάνω του. Φυσικά κ έχει τρομερές δυνατότητες το 780 αλλά τι να το κάνεις.....Οπως σου είπα μου το ξεκαθάρισαν ότι δεν έιναι συμβατό κ καλά λόγο εξυπνάδας της Νετ1

----------


## Sebu

Η λυση του Wifi δεν σε εξυπηρετει???Το ξερω οτι θα ειναι εξτρα κοστος αλλα δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση.

Εκτος και αν στησεις εναν κεντρικο σερβερ απο τον οποιο θα τραβανε οι υπολοιποι.

----------


## ariadgr

> Η λυση του Wifi δεν σε εξυπηρετει???Το ξερω οτι θα ειναι εξτρα κοστος αλλα δεν βλεπω αλλη λυση.
> 
> Εκτος και αν στησεις εναν κεντρικο σερβερ απο τον οποιο θα τραβανε οι υπολοιποι.


Ας επιβεβαιώσει πρώτα και κάποιος άλλος, ότι δεν δουλεύουν switch συνδεδεμένα στο Speedtouch 780 της Netone.

Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο να ισχύει, και δεν υπάρχει και κανένας λόγος να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## No-Name

Στη πράξη το έχω δεί να λειτουργεί μια χαρά με linksys switch των 16 πορτών

----------


## ariadgr

> Στη πράξη το έχω δεί να λειτουργεί μια χαρά με linklsys switch των 16 πορτών


Μάλιστα... όπως το φανταζόμουν. Άρα wolfy καλό θα ήταν να δοκιμάσεις με κάποιο άλλο switch, και αν το πρόβλημα συνεχίζει, να επικοινωνήσεις με την εταιρεία, πιθανόν να υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το δικό σου Speedtouch ή κάποια ρύθμιση που έχει γίνει σε αυτό.

----------


## No-Name

Eφόσον είναι προβληματικό το 780 του μπορεί να γίνει αλλαγή εύκολα....με ένα απλό αίτημα του καθώς και τον λόγο που επιθυμεί την αντικατάσταση

----------


## pstr

Καλό θα ήταν να μας έλεγε ο wolfy τι ακριβώς πήγε να κάνει, ώστε να τον βοηθήσουμε και εμείς ή να το δούνε και άλλοι που πιθανόν να αντιμετωπίσουν την ίδια κατάσταση.

(Υποπτεύομαι ότι ήθελε να πάρει internet σε άλλο switch και να μην συνδέσει το speedtouch ή να το έχει δευτερεύων...)

----------


## wolfy

Δεν κάνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο, απλά βγάζω το pirelli και στην θέση του καρφώνω το 780. Όσα disable/enable και να κάνω  στις κάρτες δικτίου, restart στο ρούτερ ακόμα και on/off στο switch δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι. Δοκίμασα και καρφωτή ip, dns και δεν κατάφερα κάτι... Limited connectivity  κτλ. Τι άλλο να κάνω παίρνω τηλ και μου λένε το κουλό ότι δεν παίζει σε switch....τους λέω για ποιο λόγο? Η κοπέλα δεν μου είπε κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Τους λέω κρίμα το ρούτερ που δίνετε, αν είναι ετσι δώστε καμιά φόλα ρούτερ γιατί αυτό πάει χαράμι.

Εν το μεταξύ όταν βάζω το καλώδιο πάνω στο pc κατευθείαν αυτό παίζει, αν κ θέλει πρώτα καρφωτή ip στα properties του TCIP και μετά να το γυρίσω στο automatic γιατί δεν αρπάζει αλλιώς αλλά εμφανίζει Limited connectivity ...

Εν το μεταξύ δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο αλλά το xbox 360 όταν το συνδέω πάνω στο 780 μου βγάζει με την μία ότι δεν υπάρχει καλώδιο!!!!! Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα άλλο μου δένει τα χέρια. Η κοπέλα που μίλησα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν είχε κάποια απάντηση ούτε κ για αυτό. Μήπως έπεσα σε μαθητευόμενη? (όλο με έιχε στην αναμόνα κ ρωτούσε τους συναδέλφους της)

Για ασύρματο προς το παρόν το έχω αφήσει.

Ξαναβάζω πάνω το pirelli και αμέσως όλα είναι οκ. (να είχαμε κ btw)

----------


## ariadgr

> Δεν κάνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο, απλά βγάζω το pirelli και στην θέση του καρφώνω το 780. Όσα disable/enable και να κάνω  στις κάρτες δικτίου, restart στο ρούτερ ακόμα και on/off στο switch δεν μπορεί να γίνει κάτι. Δοκίμασα και καρφωτή ip, dns και δεν κατάφερα κάτι... Limited connectivity  κτλ. Τι άλλο να κάνω παίρνω τηλ και μου λένε το κουλό ότι δεν παίζει σε switch....τους λέω για ποιο λόγο? Η κοπέλα δεν μου είπε κάτι συγκεκριμένο. Τους λέω κρίμα το ρούτερ που δίνετε, αν είναι ετσι δώστε καμιά φόλα ρούτερ γιατί αυτό πάει χαράμι.
> 
> Εν το μεταξύ όταν βάζω το καλώδιο πάνω στο pc κατευθείαν αυτό παίζει, αν κ θέλει πρώτα καρφωτή ip στα properties του TCIP και μετά να το γυρίσω στο automatic γιατί δεν αρπάζει αλλιώς αλλά εμφανίζει Limited connectivity ...
> 
> Εν το μεταξύ δεν ξέρω για ποιο λόγο αλλά το xbox 360 όταν το συνδέω πάνω στο 780 μου βγάζει με την μία ότι δεν υπάρχει καλώδιο!!!!! Δεν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτα άλλο μου δένει τα χέρια. Η κοπέλα που μίλησα στην τεχνική υποστήριξη δεν είχε κάποια απάντηση ούτε κ για αυτό. Μήπως έπεσα σε μαθητευόμενη? (όλο με έιχε στην αναμόνα κ ρωτούσε τους συναδέλφους της)
> 
> Για ασύρματο προς το παρόν το έχω αφήσει.
> 
> Ξαναβάζω πάνω το pirelli και αμέσως όλα είναι οκ. (να είχαμε κ btw)


Στείλε e-mail περιγράφοντας ακριβώς το πρόβλημα και ζητώντας να σε καλέσει κάποιος που θα είναι σε θέση να σου απαντήσει.

----------


## vagskarm

> Ας επιβεβαιώσει πρώτα και κάποιος άλλος, ότι δεν δουλεύουν switch συνδεδεμένα στο Speedtouch 780 της Netone.
> 
> Μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο να ισχύει, και δεν υπάρχει και κανένας λόγος να ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.


Ποιός τα λέει αυτά, μια χαρά δουλεύει. Από Ιούνιο πάνω στο ρούτερ έχω μόνο ένα switch και 3 μηχανήματα πάνω στο switch και όλα παίζουν κανονικά.

----------


## masternikos

Το Speedtouch έχει κλειδώσει στις 11998. Πως μπορώ να γνωρίζω αν οφείλεται στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού μου μέχρι έξη, ή αν φταίει  οη καλωδίωση από το σπίτι μου στο ΚΑΦΑΟ Ή  ή όπου αλλού γίνεται η σύνδεση, δεν είμαι και τόσο γνώστης των ορολογιών

----------


## liakjim

Καλησπερα. Επιτελους μετα απο πολυ ταλαιπωρα με αλλη εταιρια, μεσα σε 2 1/2 μηνες συνδεθηκα και εγω στο δικτυο της Νετονε. Γενικα ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος. Μεγαλες ταχυτητες παντου και καθαρος ηχος στο τηλεφωνο. Σε κατεβασμα ενος αρχειου εχω δει κ 2Myte/sec! Αυτα ειναι κ τα στοιχεια που μου δινει το router μου : Link Information

Uptime:	1 day, 0:29:56
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.997
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	3,78 / 7,36
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 18,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 18,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	39 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4 / 1.865
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	49 / 1.263

----------


## pstr

> Δεν κάνω κάτι ιδιαίτερο, απλά βγάζω το pirelli και στην θέση του καρφώνω το 780. 
> ...
> Εν το μεταξύ όταν βάζω το καλώδιο πάνω στο pc κατευθείαν αυτό παίζει, αν κ θέλει πρώτα καρφωτή ip στα properties του TCIP και μετά να το γυρίσω στο automatic γιατί δεν αρπάζει αλλιώς αλλά εμφανίζει Limited connectivity ...
> ...


Σιγουρέψου ότι δουλεύει ο DHCP Server του speedtouch.
Από command prompt (αν έχεις windows) δώσε στο PC 

```
ipconfig /renew
```

Υποθέτω ότι έχεις ON και NetONE. Το speedtouch δεν παίζει με άλλον provider εκτός από NetONE.

----------


## karavagos

Το switch είναι managed?

----------


## wolfy

*pstr* δεν προσπαθώ να το κάνω να παίξει σε ΟΝ. Ξέρω οτι είναι κλειδωμένο μόνο για ΝΕΤ1. Θέλω απλά να παίξω με Νετ1.
Οκ θα τσεκάρω αυτό που μου είπες.

*karavagos* οχι δεν είναι managed.

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Μηπως πρεπει να ορισεις ωστε το switch να παρει ip της μορφης που δινει το ρουτερ (192.168.1.χχ) στο ιδιο subnet και να δωσει αντιστοιχες ip στα pc που κουμπωνουν επανω του???


Δε νομίζω ότι υπάρχει δυνατότητα απόδοσης IP και άλλων παραμέτρων στα hubs/switches. 
Έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν χρειάζεται. Απλώς το συνδέεις με το router και τέλος. 
Αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα τσέκαρε τα καλώδια...

----------


## karavagos

Στα switches υπάρχει μια αρχική καθυστέρηση μέχρι να αρχίσουν να περνάνε πακέτα από κάποια πόρτα, η οποία έχει να κάνει με την default λειτουργία του spanning-tree (πρωτόκολλο που χρησιμοποιείται για την αποφυγή των loops). Αυτό έχει σαν αποτέλεσμα μηχανήματα που συνδέονται στις πόρτες των switches και ζητούν ip μέσω dhcp, να μην μπορούν να την πάρουν γατί δεν έχει αρχικοποιηθεί το spanning-tree την στιγμή που στέλνονται τα dhcp discover/request πακέτα.
Προκειμένου να αποφύγεις αυτή την καθυστέρηση, μπορείς είτε να απενεργοποιήσεις κάποια βήματα από την αρχικοποίηση του spanning-tree (το λεγόμενο portfast) εφόσον μπορείς να διαχειριστείς κάπως το switch, είτε να ζητήσεις ξανά ip (π.χ. με το renew όπως είπε ο φίλος) εκ των υστέρων.

Στα hubs δεν υπάρχει το συγκεκριμένο πρωτόκολλο, οπότε δεν υπάρχει και το σχετικό "πρόβλημα".

----------


## Insomniac

Μπορει να ειμαι γκρινιαρης αλλα σημερα συνδεθηκα κι εγω !!!!! Χωρις τηλεφωνο μονο απο τις 11 το πρωι μεχρι που ηρθα σπιτι στις 3 και εβαλα τον εξοπλισμο !!!! Μπορει και να υπηρχε και πιο πριν !!!!


Ευχαριστω πολυ Netone !!!!!!!!

----------


## Sebu

Ειδες που ανησυχουσες χωρις λογο.

Και επισημα καλοριζικος  :One thumb up:

----------


## Insomniac

> Ειδες που ανησυχουσες χωρις λογο.
> 
> Και επισημα καλοριζικος


 
Ευχαριστω πολυ...Ειμαι γκρινιαρης τι να κανουμε ?????

----------


## Sebu

Τι ειναι προτιμοτερο να εχεις τοτε σε μια τετοια περιπτωση???Switch ή hub???Ποιο απο τα 2 στελνει τα πακετα σε ενα συγκρεκριμενο pc και ποιο τα φερνει ολα μεσα και διαχωριζονται μετα ανα ip???Εχω την εντυπωση οτι το ενα ειναι πιο "χυμα" απο το αλλο αλλα δεν θυμαμαι πιο!!!!!

----------


## mortal_kombat

Αντε να ερχομαστε και εμεις..... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

........Auto merged post: mortal_kombat added 0 Minutes and 40 Seconds later........

Εισαι ευχαριστημενος insomniac για αρχη?πως τα βλεπεις?εκανες κανα download?κανα test?

----------


## Insomniac

Δοκιμασα απο http://www.netone.gr/bandwidthfiles/ με 928ΚΒ/sec !!!!!

----------


## pstr

Σε κάθε περίπτωση το switch υπερτερεί του hub (εκτός αν θέλεις sniffing σε όλες τις πόρτες αλλά και πάλι το switch σου δίνει τρόπους να το κάνεις).
Το hub είναι πιο "χύμα" με χειρότερο τρόπο εκμετάλευσης του bandwidth, collision και broadcasting.

Δεν νομίζω ότι σήμερα θα έπαιρνε κάποιος hub, όσο μικρό και να είναι το δίκτυό του.

----------


## vagskarm

Σιδεροκέφαλος και καλά κατεβάσματα

edit: κάνε update και τις πληροφορίες adsl

----------


## Avvocato

ειδες που στα ελεγα....καλιο αργα παρα ποτε λεει η παροιμια και εχει απολυτο δικιο  :ROFL: 

Καλα ανεβοκατεβασματα και σερφαρισματα και ατελειωτες ωρες ομιλιας με τη θεια απο το Σικαγο  :Razz:

----------


## Insomniac

> ειδες που στα ελεγα....καλιο αργα παρα ποτε λεει η παροιμια και εχει απολυτο δικιο 
> 
> Καλα ανεβοκατεβασματα και σερφαρισματα και ατελειωτες ωρες ομιλιας με τη θεια απο το Σικαγο


 
Ευχαριστω.Κριμα που δεν εχω ...θεια στο Σικαγο !!!!!

----------


## Sebu

Στα ποσα εχεις συγχρονισει????

Ισως να θες πειραματισμους με το RWIN!!!!

----------


## Insomniac

Ιδεα δεν εχω...Φευγω τωρα και το βραδυ που θα γυρισω τα λεμε....Δουλειες γαρ !!!!

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## wolfy

Δοκίμασα και ipconfig /renew και παίρνω μήνυμα 
An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection 3 : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.

Συνεχίζει να βγάζει Limited connectivity κτλ. Μόνο αφού του βάλω καρφωτή ip κ dns σταματάει να βγάζει  limited connectivity αλλά κ πάλι δεν μπορεί να μπει internet ktl

Τι μπορεί να γίνει τελικά?

----------


## ariadgr

> Τι μπορεί να γίνει τελικά?


Με άλλο switch δοκίμασες;

----------


## No-Name

Καλορίζικος στην Νετ1 :One thumb up:

----------


## pstr

> Δοκίμασα και ipconfig /renew και παίρνω μήνυμα 
> An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection 3 : unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.
> 
> Συνεχίζει να βγάζει Limited connectivity κτλ. Μόνο αφού του βάλω καρφωτή ip κ dns σταματάει να βγάζει limited connectivity αλλά κ πάλι δεν μπορεί να μπει internet ktl
> 
> Τι μπορεί να γίνει τελικά?


1. Ο DHCP Server στο speedtouch είναι ανοιχτός;
2. Δεν μπορείς καθόλου να συνδεθείς στη NetONE; (Αν όχι: Hardware reset έκανες στο speedtouch) ;
3. Τι IP βάζεις στο PC (καρφωτή) ;
(To limited connectivity σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να βρει DHCP Server για να πάρει IP).
4. Όταν θα συνδέσεις το speedtouch κλείσε και ξανάνοιξε το switch. (Τι switch είναι αυτό) ;
Μετά άνοιξε το PC.

5. Όπως σωστά προτείνει ο ariadgr αν μπορείς δοκίμασε άλλο switch.

----------


## Insomniac

> Καλορίζικος στην Νετ1


 
Ευχαριστω !!!! Δεν μπορω να μπω στο my.netone.gr  και δηλωσαν το προβλημα για αυριο ....Επισης δεν μπορουν να με καλεσουν απο μερικα σταθερα ακομα...


Ιδωμεν !!!

----------


## New Bee

Πότε είχες κάνει αίτηση; Για να δούμε και μεις πότε να περιμένουμε.

----------


## Insomniac

> Πότε είχες κάνει αίτηση; Για να δούμε και μεις πότε να περιμένουμε.


 
Εγω ειχα κανει απ ευθειας στα γραφεια τους στις 29/10/07

21 *ημερολογιακες* μερες μονο !!!!

----------


## wolfy

> 1. Ο DHCP Server στο speedtouch είναι ανοιχτός;
> 2. Δεν μπορείς καθόλου να συνδεθείς στη NetONE; (Αν όχι: Hardware reset έκανες στο speedtouch) ;
> 3. Τι IP βάζεις στο PC (καρφωτή) ;
> (To limited connectivity σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να βρει DHCP Server για να πάρει IP).
> 4. Όταν θα συνδέσεις το speedtouch κλείσε και ξανάνοιξε το switch. (Τι switch είναι αυτό) ;
> Μετά άνοιξε το PC.
> 
> 5. Όπως σωστά προτείνει ο ariadgr αν μπορείς δοκίμασε άλλο switch.


1) Ναι είναι ανοιχτός

2)Ενω όταν το βάζω κατευθείαν πάνω στο PC παίζει κανονικά μόλις το βάζω στο switch δεν μπορώ ούτε στο status του 780 να μπώ! Και ΗΑRD reset έκανα κ πάλι τίποτα. Εν το μεταξύ δεν μπορεί ούτε το x360 να πάρει ip απο τον DHCP του ρούτερ. Μυστήριο....

3)192.168.1.64εσωτερική  k 192.168.1.254 για το ρουτερ κτλ dns 77.83.1.101 κ 102 

4)To βγάζω από το ρεύμα αλλά...... τίποτα. Το switch είναι της 3com το οποίο λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Παίζει να ειναι χαλασμένο το ρούτερ μου? To x360 γιατί δεν παίζει? 
Ααπό ότι λετε κ σεις δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα "συμβατοτητας" με την Νετ1....

 :Evil: 

ΥΣ
Καταδικασμένος να μείνω με την σχεδΟΝ Telecoms χωρίς btw κ χωρίς ΑΙΧ....  :Sad:

----------


## New Bee

Εγώ στις 9, άρα έχω καμμιά 10αριά μέρες ακόμα...

Ήταν αίτηση μεταφοράς ή νέας σύνδεσης;

----------


## sgatz

μια ερώτηση...είστε ευχαριστημένοι απο τις 2 γραμμές σας σαν ποιότητα συνομιλιας.Μου είπαν απο το cc οτι ειναι Voip.Υπάρχει τρόπος να παίζουν ολές οι πρίζες του σπιτιου(καινούρια πολυκατοικία) τηλέφωνο η μόνο οσες είναι πάνω στο ρούτερ?
Το ιντερνετ παει καλά?Υποκειμενική ερώτηση,ετσι και αλλιως και 5 mbit να χω χαρουμενος θα μαι γιατι με την ον δεν πηρα τίποτα(δεν ενεργοποιήθηκα ποτέ)
Υπάρχουν σημάδια οτι και εδώ κλατάρει απο τις νέες αιτησεις το σύστημα?

Συγνώμη για τις πολλές ερωτήσεις αλλά τράβηξα πολλά στην ον και δε θέλω να την ξαναπατήσω

----------


## ariadgr

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να παίζουν ολές οι πρίζες του σπιτιου(καινούρια πολυκατοικία) τηλέφωνο η μόνο οσες είναι πάνω στο ρούτερ?


 :Arrow:  *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*




> είστε ευχαριστημένοι απο τις 2 γραμμές σας σαν ποιότητα συνομιλιας.Μου είπαν απο το cc οτι ειναι Voip.
> Το ιντερνετ παει καλά?Υποκειμενική ερώτηση,ετσι και αλλιως και 5 mbit να χω χαρουμενος θα μαι
> Υπάρχουν σημάδια οτι και εδώ κλατάρει απο τις νέες αιτησεις το σύστημα?


Αυτές οι απορίες σου θα λυθούν διαβάζοντας τα υπάρχοντα μηνύματα στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος.

----------


## sgatz

> *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτές οι απορίες σου θα λυθούν διαβάζοντας τα υπάρχοντα μηνύματα στις προηγούμενες σελίδες του θέματος.


ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση...για τις πρίζες οκ αν και πρέπει να ψάξω να βρώ τεχνικό.
Για το 2ο ερώτημα όμως διάβασα 130 σελίδες και στην αρχή ρόδινα μετά έκατσε το πράγμα και τώρα μετα κάποια βρισίδια μάλλον βελτιώθηκε...κανω λάθος?Θα θελα τώρα να μάθω τι ισχύει γιατι στο τέλος απο τις τόσες φορητότητες θα χάσω τον αριθμό μου και δυστυχώς τον χρειάζομαι.

 :Respekt:

----------


## Insomniac

> Εγώ στις 9, άρα έχω καμμιά 10αριά μέρες ακόμα...
> 
> Ήταν αίτηση μεταφοράς ή νέας σύνδεσης;


 
Ηταν αιτηση απο ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ σε πληρη netone.

ΥΓ

To netmod τι το κανω τωρα ρε παιδια ????

----------


## dimpard

> Ηταν αιτηση απο ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ σε πληρη netone.
> 
> ΥΓ
> 
> To netmod τι το κανω τωρα ρε παιδια ????


Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση  :One thumb up: 
Το netmod, μαζί με τα καλώδια του, το επιστρέφεις σε κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ και παίρνεις χαρτί που βεβαιώνει ότι το παρέδωσες.

Εκτός και αν είσαι συναισθηματικά δεμένος μαζί του, οπότε το κρεμάς ψηλά στον τοίχο και το φωτίζεις (κάτι σαν πίνακα) και σε χρεώνει ο ΟΤΕ ένα σεβαστό ποσό € (δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, 70??) στον επόμενο λογαριασμό.

----------


## New Bee

Αναμενόμενη ημερομηνία 4 Δεκεμβρίου μου είπαν σήμερα.

Άντε, σε 2 βδομάδες θα έχω Internet και όχι "κάτι σαν Internet"!

----------


## pstr

> 1) Ναι είναι ανοιχτός
> 
> 2)Ενω όταν το βάζω κατευθείαν πάνω στο PC παίζει κανονικά μόλις το βάζω στο switch δεν μπορώ ούτε στο status του 780 να μπώ! Και ΗΑRD reset έκανα κ πάλι τίποτα. Εν το μεταξύ δεν μπορεί ούτε το x360 να πάρει ip απο τον DHCP του ρούτερ. Μυστήριο....
> 
> 3)192.168.1.64εσωτερική k 192.168.1.254 για το ρουτερ κτλ dns 77.83.1.101 κ 102 
> 
> 4)To βγάζω από το ρεύμα αλλά...... τίποτα. Το switch είναι της 3com το οποίο λειτουργεί κανονικά.
> 
> Παίζει να ειναι χαλασμένο το ρούτερ μου? To x360 γιατί δεν παίζει? 
> ...


 
Όταν συνδέεις το speedtouch με το switch ανάβει το λαμπάκι του link; Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι autosence η πόρτα στο speedtouch (ή του switch). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να βρεις ένα crossover καλώδιο δικτύου ή να δεις μήπως έχει κάποιο κουμπάκι το switch (uplink ή κάτι τέτοιο). (Ελπίζω να είναι αυτό τελικά γιατί όλα τ' άλλα φαίνονται ok).

----------


## Eaglos

Παίδες, μόλις κόπηκε το τηλ σπίτι. Κατάφερα μέσω τηλεφώνου να συνδέσει η μάνα τη συσκευή επάνω και άναψαν dsl και internet. Το Voice όμως έμενε σβηστό. Αργεί γενικά η κατάσταση η γίνεται αμέσως;

----------


## Insomniac

> Παίδες, μόλις κόπηκε το τηλ σπίτι. Κατάφερα μέσω τηλεφώνου να συνδέσει η μάνα τη συσκευή επάνω και άναψαν dsl και internet. Το Voice όμως έμενε σβηστό. Αργεί γενικά η κατάσταση η γίνεται αμέσως;


 
Μπραβο στη μαννα σου !!!! Εγω το εκανα μονος μου μιας και η γυναικα  μου δεν .... αλλα ειχαν περασει 3 ωρες απο την διακοπη και δουλεψαν ολα μαζι !!!! Μαλλον το τηλ εκανε καποιο 5λεπτο να δουλεψει.Πιθανον την πρωτη μερα απο σταθερα να μην μπορουν να σε παρουν τηλεφωνο.

----------


## Avvocato

> Ηταν αιτηση απο ΟΤΕ και ΟΤΕΝΕΤ σε πληρη netone.
> 
> ΥΓ
> 
> To netmod τι το κανω τωρα ρε παιδια ????




Βαλτο σε κανα ραφι για μουσιακο εκθεμα.....που ξερεις μετα απο χρονια μπορει να αξιζει χρυσαφι ως σημειο αναφορας της ιστοριας  :Respekt: 

Κανονικα παντως αυτα δεν επρεπε να επιστρεφονται στον Οτε ????
Νομιζω πως πρεπει να το επιστρεψεις, αλλα δεν ειναι και σιγουρο οτι θα στο ζητησει κανεις πισω.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Κανονικα παντως αυτα δεν επρεπε να επιστρεφονται στον Οτε ????


Ναι , το επιστρέφεις , αλλιώς σε χρεώνουν και μάλιστα αρκετά. Κάτι σαν 150 ευρώ νομίζω  :Whistle:  .

Οταν το επιστρέφει κάποιος να πάρει χαρτί από τον ΟΤΕ ότι παραλήφθηκε  :Whistle: .

----------


## Insomniac

> Ναι , το επιστρέφεις , αλλιώς σε χρεώνουν και μάλιστα αρκετά. Κάτι σαν 150 ευρώ νομίζω  .
> 
> Οταν το επιστρέφει κάποιος να πάρει χαρτί από τον ΟΤΕ ότι παραλήφθηκε .


 
Και που το επιστρεφουμε ???? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## pstr

Σε οποιοδήποτε oteshop...

----------


## dimpard

> Και που το επιστρεφουμε ???? Ευχαριστω.


Καλά, δεν διαβάζεις όλα τα post?    :Thinking:  :Thinking: 
Μόλις 7 posts πιο πάνω, σου έχω απαντήσει.
Στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου, ή σε OTEshop.

----------


## Insomniac

> Καλά, δεν διαβάζεις όλα τα post? 
> Μόλις 7 posts πιο πάνω, σου έχω απαντήσει.
> Στο κατάστημα του ΟΤΕ της περιοχής σου, ή σε OTEshop.


 
Ενταξει...Δεν εκανα και κανενα εγκλημα που δεν το ειδα....Η πρωτη ερωτηση ειναι εδω που επεναλαμβανεται ???

----------


## New Bee

Μήπως έχει κάνει κανείς μεταφορά από Vivodi; Επειδή παρόλο που αναλαμβάνει τη διακοπή η NetOne δεν ξέρουν να μου πουν τί ακριβώς γίνεται με το router της Vivodi και πότε ακριβώς πρέπει να επιστραφεί.

----------


## pstr

Την Vivodi να ρωτήσεις καλύτερα. Σε κάθε περίπτωση πάντως, μόλις διακοπεί η Vivodi πρέπει να επιστρέψεις το router τους.

----------


## marsupilami

Εγω ακυρωσα τη βιβοντι πριν ενεργοποιηθω αλλα εχω ακομα τον εξοπλισμο του cable tv, κ δεν μου εχει ζητηθει.

----------


## glav

Νέος και εγώ στην Netone
Αίτηση 5/11, παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 9/11. παραλαβή κωδικών και νούμερου 10/11, σύνδεση χθες 19/11

Το router συγχρόνισε στα 1.023 / 14.127
Ταχύτητα από τα test αρχεία της Netone 960-995 kb/s
Τηλεφωνία άψογη εκτός από μερικά echoes κάποια στιγμή. Δεν μπορούν ακόμα να με καλέσουν από κινητά Wind και Cosmote.

----------


## Eaglos

Up and Running! 

Το τηλέφωνο παίζει καμπάνα, χωρίς το θόρυβο που είχα πριν. Το νετ παίζει αλλά δεν έχω κάνει τεστ ακόμα για ταχύτα. Το wifi με παίδεψε αρκετά όταν πήγα να βάλω WPA+WPA2 και δεν πολύ κατάλαβα τι γινόταν. Τελικά κατάφερα με σκέτο WPA και το key να συνδεθώ.

Καλή αρχή...Τώρα μένει το σκηνικό με την κεντρική μπρίζα για να μοιραστεί το τηλ σε όλες τις μπρίζες.

----------


## Hetfield

Απο οτι βλεπω η Netone ενεργοποιει πολυ γρηγορα! Για να δουμε κι εμενα, εκανα αιτηση χθες!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eaglos

Βασικά όσο δεν έχει πολύ κόσμο είναι γρήγορη η φάση. 'Οταν πλακώσουν αιτήσεις τότε θα μπουκώσει  :Smile:

----------


## skotadi

και εγω εκανα αιτηση σημερα,γα να δουμε.Φοβαμαι κ εγω την πολυκοσμια.

----------


## wolfy

> Όταν συνδέεις το speedtouch με το switch ανάβει το λαμπάκι του link; Μήπως τελικά δεν είναι autosence η πόρτα στο speedtouch (ή του switch). Σε αυτή την περίπτωση θα πρέπει να βρεις ένα crossover καλώδιο δικτύου ή να δεις μήπως έχει κάποιο κουμπάκι το switch (uplink ή κάτι τέτοιο). (Ελπίζω να είναι αυτό τελικά γιατί όλα τ' άλλα φαίνονται ok).


Υπάρχει κουμπί uplink ή normal σε ποιό από τα δύο πρέπει να είναι το switch?

Επίσης ποιο λαμπάκι link πρέπει να ανάβει?

Με προβληματίζει επίσης που το x360 δεν μπορεί να πάρει ip! Ξέρω (δεν είμαι σίγουρος 100%) ότι το καλώδιο πρέπει να είναι crossover για να παίξει, κι ίσως να μην είναι και για αυτό να μην παίζει.

----------


## pstr

> Υπάρχει κουμπί uplink ή normal σε ποιό από τα δύο πρέπει να είναι το switch?
> 
> Επίσης ποιο λαμπάκι link πρέπει να ανάβει?
> 
> Με προβληματίζει επίσης που το x360 δεν μπορεί να πάρει ip! Ξέρω (δεν είμαι σίγουρος 100%) ότι το καλώδιο πρέπει να είναι crossover για να παίξει, κι ίσως να μην είναι και για αυτό να μην παίζει.


Συνήθως το uplink αντιστοιχεί στην τελευταία πόρτα του switch (αν είναι π.χ ένα 12πορτο switch, πρέπει να συνδέσεις το καλώδιο του δικτύου στην 12η πόρτα και την άλλη μεριά στο speedtouch όπου να 'ναι). Εάν το συνδέσεις και δεν ανάψει το λαμπάκι για την 12η πόρτα στο switch τότε πάτα το κουμπάκι uplink.

(Δεν χρειάζεσαι crossover καλώδιο αφού έχει το switch κουμπί uplink, θα παίξει με ό,τι καλώδιο και να βάλεις).

Για το x360 αν το συνδέσεις πάνω στο speedtouch, παίρνει ip;

----------


## largo

Πάντως σήμερα πάλι σέρνεται η σύνδεση..... 

Όχι σε όλα, μάλλον προς Αμερική.....

----------


## dimpard

> Πάντως σήμερα πάλι σέρνεται η σύνδεση..... 
> 
> Όχι σε όλα, μάλλον προς Αμερική.....


Το βλέπω και εγώ, προς Αμερική και ...ADSLgr.com

----------


## largo

Μεταφορα αρχείου απο Αμερική με 10 kb/sec. Ολη μέρα σήμερα. 

Το ανέφερα στο 13860 και αναμένουμε.

----------


## Eaglos

Εγώ είμαι χωρίς τηλέφωνο από της 19:00 σήμερα......

----------


## largo

Connectivity to DNS Server 1 (77.83.1.101) 

OFF _ OFF _OFF

----------


## Eaglos

Ακριβώς αυτό έχω και εγώ. Κάτι παίζει με τον DNS.

----------


## pstr

Ο DNS Server 1 δεν απαντάει σε ping γι' αυτό τον βλέπετε σαν OFF. Λειτουργεί κανονικά.

(Για να δείτε αν δουλεύει: Από command prompt δώστε nslookup και μετά www.adslgr.com 77.83.1.101).

----------


## nxenos

Εμενα κατα τις 05.00 το πρωι εκανε ενα restart το ρουτερ μονο του!Τωρα επεσε το ρευμα....δεν ξερω...

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Εμενα κατα τις 05.00 το πρωι εκανε ενα restart το ρουτερ μονο του!Τωρα επεσε το ρευμα....δεν ξερω...


Και εγώ το πρωι που ξύπνησα βρήκα τον υπολογιστή σβηστό, οπότε πιθανόν να ήταν κάποια διακοπή ρεύματος.

----------


## Tsour_ee

Ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω!
Νέος και εγώ στην Netone
Αίτηση 8/11, παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 14/11,συνδεση σημερα 23/11.
Η τηλεφωνια δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα

Το router συγχρόνισε στα 887 / 13.980
Στο "Test connectivity check" στο speedtouch μου βγαζει το παρακατω σφαλμα:
Failed "Connectivity to DNS Server 1 (77.83.1.101)"

----------


## Insomniac

> Ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω!
> Νέος και εγώ στην Netone
> Αίτηση 8/11, παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 14/11,συνδεση σημερα 23/11.
> Η τηλεφωνια δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα
> 
> Το router συγχρόνισε στα 887 / 13.980
> Στο "Test connectivity check" στο speedtouch μου βγαζει το παρακατω σφαλμα:
> Failed "Connectivity to DNS Server 1 (77.83.1.101)"


 
Καλοριζικος !!!! Ακομα τα τηλεφωνα ????

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Καλοριζικος !!!! Ακομα τα τηλεφωνα ????


Ευχαριστώ!Δεν έχει ανάψει ακόμα το λαμπάκι του voice,περίπου μιαμιση ώρα είναι που ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή.Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για την τηλεφωνία?από όσο ξέρω όχι...το 210 της φορητότητας αργεί λίγο ε?το άλλο το 211 πως ενεργοποιείται?

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Θα χρειαστεί να περιμένεις λίγο, αλλά καλού-κακού κάνε και κανένα restart του router που και που.

----------


## Insomniac

> Ευχαριστώ!Δεν έχει ανάψει ακόμα το λαμπάκι του voice,περίπου μιαμιση ώρα είναι που ενεργοποιήθηκε η γραμμή.Πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για την τηλεφωνία?από όσο ξέρω όχι...το 210 της φορητότητας αργεί λίγο ε?το άλλο το 211 πως ενεργοποιείται?


 
Εμενα ενεργοποιηθηκαν μαζι με την γραμμη για να παιρνω τηλεφωνο αλλα για να με παιρνουν απο την επομενη μερα .Δεν χρειαστηκε να κανω κατι εγω.

----------


## dimpard

> Ενεργοποιηθηκα και εγω!
> Νέος και εγώ στην Netone
> Αίτηση 8/11, παραλαβή εξοπλισμού 14/11,συνδεση σημερα 23/11.
> Η τηλεφωνια δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα
> 
> Το router συγχρόνισε στα 887 / 13.980
> Στο "Test connectivity check" στο speedtouch μου βγαζει το παρακατω σφαλμα:
> Failed "Connectivity to DNS Server 1 (77.83.1.101)"



Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.
Μη παραλείψεις να  αλλάξεις και το ADSL Info  :One thumb up:

----------


## Insomniac

> Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.
> Μη παραλείψεις να αλλάξεις και το ADSL Info


 
Το dslam πως το βρισκουμε ρε παιδια ?? Εγω με ΟΤΕ ημουν στο Ν.Ηρακλειο αλλα δεν το βρισκω τωρα.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## dimpard

> Το dslam πως το βρισκουμε ρε παιδια ?? Εγω με ΟΤΕ ημουν στο Ν.Ηρακλειο αλλα δεν το βρισκω τωρα.Ευχαριστω.


Εννοείς, πως δεν το βρίσκεις στο χάρτη του ADSLgr ??

----------


## Insomniac

> Εννοείς, πως δεν το βρίσκεις στο χάρτη του ADSLgr ??


 
Ναι ακριβως...Ουτε Α ,Β, Γ Αθηνας.

----------


## hedgehog

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dimpard
> 
> 
> Εννοείς, πως δεν το βρίσκεις στο χάρτη του ADSLgr ??
> 
> 
>  
> Ναι ακριβως...Ουτε Α ,Β, Γ Αθηνας.


http://www.adslgr.com/features/map/dslams.php?id=7  :Wink:

----------


## dimpard

> http://www.adslgr.com/features/map/dslams.php?id=7


Πρόλαβε ο hedgehog και σου απάντησε.
Το Ηράκλειο είναι στην επιλογή "Ανατολική Αττική"

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Εμενα ενεργοποιηθηκαν μαζι με την γραμμη για να παιρνω τηλεφωνο αλλα για να με παιρνουν απο την επομενη μερα .Δεν χρειαστηκε να κανω κατι εγω.


Δηλαδή σου άναψε και το voice led κατευθειαν..Εμένα δεν εχει αναψει ακόμα,δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να περιμένω ή να το αναφέρω στο support..

----------


## Insomniac

> Πρόλαβε ο hedgehog και σου απάντησε.
> Το Ηράκλειο είναι στην επιλογή "Ανατολική Αττική"


 
Ευχαριστω.Κι εγω νομιζα οτι ειμαι στην Β ....Τελος παντων.




> Δηλαδή σου άναψε και το voice led κατευθειαν..Εμένα δεν εχει αναψει ακόμα,δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να περιμένω ή να το αναφέρω στο support..


 
Εγω δεν ειχα τηλ απο τις 12 το μεσημερι μεχρι ...δεν ξερω γιατι στις 3 που ηρθα απο τη δουλεια και συνδεσα το router ειχα απο ολα σε 3 λεπτα.Παρτους ενα τηλεφωνο.

----------


## Tsour_ee

Πλέον όλα καλά!υπερευχαριστημένος και εγώ για την ώρα,καθότι οι αρχικές ημερομηνίες τηρήθηκαν απόλυτα(αιτηση 8/11-ενεργοποιηση 23/11)!η τηλεφωνία ενεργοποιήθηκε τελικά κατά τις 5 το απόγευμα.

----------


## aegean1981

Γεια χαρά

Προχθές ενεργοποιήθηκα στη Netone μετα απο 3 μήνες αναμονη με την ακατανόμαστη (Forthnet) μετά απο ακύρωση, πολυ μπινελίκομα κλπ κλπ.

Διάβασα εδώ μεσα οτι η Netone γενικά σεβέται αυτο που κάνει και αποφάσισα να κανω αιτηση.

Μέσα σε 18 μέρες με ειχαν ενεργοποιήσει. Βέβαια την πρώτη μερα (προχθες) ο κόμβος που σύνδεομαι (μενω Γλυφάδα) ειχε προβλημα αλλα αργα την ιδια μέρα συνδεθηκα.

Ειχα προβλημα με την ποιοτητα του τηλεφώνου αλλα και με ιντερνετ αργουσε πολυ να κατεβασει σελιδες, σαν να κολλαγε.

Τους πηρα τηλ, το κοιταξανε μου ειπαν να κανω reset το modem, το εκανα εφτιαξαν τα πραγματα.

Σημερα παλι μερικες φορές εχω προβλημα με το τηλ, σαν να μπουκώνει η γραμμη, και στο ιντερνετ μερικεσ φορες αργει λιγο.

Αυτα ειναι τα χαρακτηρηστικα απ το modem :

Uptime:	1 day, 17:56:57
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	875 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	358,91 / 3,07
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 1,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 36,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	12.621 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2 / 719.763
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 308.615


το noise margin απ οτι εχω διαβασει εδω περα δεν ειναι και τοσο καλο, τα errors επισης τι ειναι?

Σ αυτο οφειλονται τα προβληματα που εχω? Τι μπορει να γινει γιαυτο? Πως να κατευθυνω την Νetone?

Να σημειωσω οτι πριν με ΟΤΕ και VIVODI  το  noise margin kai attenuation ηταν 29 και 31 αντιστοιχα. Τωρα δεν ξερω γιατι επεσε τοσο.

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις παιδια!  :Smile:

----------


## No-Name

όσο ανεβαινουν τα Mbps πέφτει το noise margin.
Με attenuation 36.5 μια χαρά εισαι στα 10Mbps...

Καλως ήρθες στο adslgr και καλορίζικος στην net1 :One thumb up:

----------


## aegean1981

> όσο ανεβαινουν τα Mbps πέφτει το noise margin.
> Με attenuation 36.5 μια χαρά εισαι στα 10Mbps...
> 
> Καλως ήρθες στο adslgr και καλορίζικος στην net1


thanx φιλε! Με το θέμα του 9-10 noise margin? Σ αυτο οφειλεται η μετρια ποιοτητα τηλεφωνου και το οτι αργει μερικες φορες να κατεβασει σελιδες?

Αν τους πω να κατεβασουν την ταχυτητα για να αυξηθει το noise margin θα φτιαξει το τηλ ?

----------


## No-Name

Μπορείς να τους το αναφερεις ώστε να κάνουν και τις αντίστοιχες δοκιμές.
Προσωπικά πιστευω ότι στα 8Mbps θα είσαι καλύτερα

----------


## Geotzourmi

Ρε παιδία έκανε restart το ρούτερ μου, το dsl info λέει 15 ώρες uptime και το internet connection λέει 7 μέρες uptime!!!πώς είναι δυνατόν να συμβαίνει αυτό!!!???

----------


## littleboyblue

Απλό, έχασε τη σύνδεση χωρίς να χάσει το συγχρονισμό με το DSLAM  :Wink:

----------


## APOL904

THOMSON ST780
SpeedTouchBroadband ConnectionDSL ConnectionInternet ServicesToolboxHome Network

[ User ]Help 
Home > Broadband Connection > Internet Services > Connectivity Check 

Connectivity CheckThis page enables you to perform a connectivity check on an Internet service of your SpeedTouch.
Choose an Internet service and click the button to launch the tests.
 Internet Service to Check: Internet  



Test Results
_DSL__ATM__Ethernet__PPP__IP__Internet_Connectivity to Gateway (77.83.12.253)Connectivity to DNS Server 1 (77.83.1.101)

τις πταιει για αυτο ??? ουτε η νετονε μου απηντησε (μια κοπελια) η οποια απλα εβλεπε μονιτορ τα προβλεπομενα..
περι του θεματος ...σιωπη..καποιος που να γνωριζει κατι ,σε απλα ελληνικα να εξηγηση.και οχι σε ορους ,,για να γινη κατανοητο..
πετρος
ευχαριστω

----------


## Dr.CHaNaS

Αν και δεν βλεπω τα icons υποθετω οτι εχεις την κλασσικη απορια ολων, γιατι κανει fail ο DNS.
Η δοκιμη αυτη στελνει ενα μικρο πακετακι στον DNS και του λεει να το στειλει πισω (ping). Αυτο δεν ειναι 
απαραιτητο για να λειτουγει ο DNS και για λογους ασφαλειας το εχουνε κοψει. Οποτε το Speedtouch νομιζει
οτι δεν λειτουργει. Εαν ολα σου παιζουν κανονικα τοτε αγνοησε το.

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Απλό, έχασε τη σύνδεση χωρίς να χάσει το συγχρονισμό με το DSLAM



Eγώ λέω ότι έχασε την dsl γραμμή και παρόλα αυτά συνέχισα να έχω ίντερνετ!Ετσι όπως το λες εγώ καταλαβαίνω ότι μου λες ότι έχασα τη σύνδεση στο ιντερνετ χωρίς να αποσυχρονίσει (δηλαδή να χάσει το dsl connection) το ρούτερ(εκτός αν εγώ δε κατάλαβα τι είπες!)

----------


## littleboyblue

Ναι sorry ήταν και πρωί πρωί με την τσίμπλα στο μάτι :Ρ 7 ώρες νόμιζα έγραψες. Όντως περίεργο. Εγώ πχ που έτυχε να κάθομαι στο pc την ώρα που αποσυνδέθηκε χωρίς να αποσυγχρονίσει προχθές έχω 10 μέρες και 2 μέρες αντίστοιχα. Τι να πω; Ίσως έχασε τον συγχρονισμός στιγμιαία και δε θεώρησε το speedtouch ότι χάθηκε και η σύνδεση?? Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο :Sorry:

----------


## pstr

Από την Παρασκευή 23 Νοεμβρίου δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και Internet. Φαίνεται σαν να είναι κομμένη η γραμμή! Το ανέφερα σαν πρόβλημα και περιμένω... :Sad:

----------


## Insomniac

> Από την Παρασκευή 23 Νοεμβρίου δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και Internet. Φαίνεται σαν να είναι κομμένη η γραμμή! Το ανέφερα σαν πρόβλημα και περιμένω...


 
Αν ειναι να μενουμε και χωρις τηλεφωνο...Κλαφτα Χαραλαμπε!!!

----------


## Sebu

Δυστυχως ετσι ειναι το Voip.No internet,no phone.

----------


## pstr

Μα, και στον ΟΤΕ αν ήμουνα και κοβότανε η γραμμή λόγω βλάβης, πάλι χωρίς internet και τηλέφωνο θα ήμουνα. Το ζήτημα είναι ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης βλάβης...

----------


## Insomniac

> Το ζήτημα είναι ο χρόνος αποκατάστασης βλάβης...


Και κατα ποσο γινεται συχνα αυτο.Στον ΟΤΕ δεν θυμαμαι να μου ειχε κοπει ποτε το τηλεφωνο λογω βλαβης τοσα χρονια.

----------


## mich83

Kαι στον ΟΤΕ συνήθως παίρνει 1-2 εργάσιμες. Όταν είχα πάθει το ίδιο πριν κανα δίμηνο στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, είχα μείνει χωρίς ιντερνετ+τηλέφωνο για 14 ημερολογιακές.

----------


## Insomniac

Ποσες αποσυνδεσεις και επανασυνδεσεις σας κανει την ημερα το  router ??? 


Εγω στο up time δεν εχω δει ποτε πανω απο 3 ωρες !!!!  :Evil:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## ariadgr

> Ποσες αποσυνδεσεις και επανασυνδεσεις σας κανει την ημερα το  router ??? Εγω στο up time δεν εχω δει ποτε πανω απο 3 ωρες !!!!


Δώσε μας στατιστικά:
attenuation,noise margin,Ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού αυτή τη στιγμή

Υ.Γ.: Προσπάθησε να μην ανοίγεις νέο thread για κάθε ερώτηση/απορία, αν μπορεί να συμπεριληφθεί σε κάποιο υπάρχον.

----------


## Insomniac

> Δώσε μας στατιστικά:
> attenuation,noise margin,Ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού αυτή τη στιγμή
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Προσπάθησε να μην ανοίγεις νέο thread για κάθε ερώτηση/απορία, αν μπορεί να συμπεριληφθεί σε κάποιο υπάρχον.


 
ΟΚ...Λοιπον:

Uptime: 0 days, 0:33:53 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 7.165 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 131,04 / 19,06 

 Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:34:16 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 7.165 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 132,58 / 19,27 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 18,5 / 35,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,5 / 11,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 1 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 90 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 109 / 971 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 114 / 585

----------


## ariadgr

> Uptime: 0 days, 0:33:53 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 7.165 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 7.165 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,0 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 18,5 / 35,0 
> * SN Margin* (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,5 / *11,5*


Δεν δικαιολογείται με τέτοιο Noise Margin. Με 11,5 θα έπρεπε να είναι σταθερή η γραμμή. Δήλωσέ το ως βλάβη στην εταιρεία.
Εκτός και αν αμέσως πριν αποσυγχρονίσει είχε πολύ μικρό margin (π.χ. στη θέση του 11,5 έβλεπες 5 ή κάτι παρόμοιο).
Επίσης μπορείς να ζητήσεις δοκιμαστικά να σε κλειδώσουν στα 1024/8192 ώστε να μην προσπαθεί να συγχρονίσει σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα και δημιουργείται πρόβλημα.

----------


## Insomniac

> Δεν δικαιολογείται με τέτοιο Noise Margin. Με 11,5 θα έπρεπε να είναι σταθερή η γραμμή. Δήλωσέ το ως βλάβη στην εταιρεία.
> Εκτός και αν αμέσως πριν αποσυγχρονίσει είχε πολύ μικρό margin (π.χ. στη θέση του 11,5 έβλεπες 5 ή κάτι παρόμοιο).
> Επίσης μπορείς να ζητήσεις δοκιμαστικά να σε κλειδώσουν στα 1024/8192 ώστε να μην προσπαθεί να συγχρονίσει σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα και δημιουργείται πρόβλημα.


 
Ευχαριστω.Εχω δωσει απο χθες βραδυ βλαβη και μου ειπαν οτι εντος 2 ημερων θα με ενημερωσουν.

Εχει σημασια ποσα pc εχω πανω στο router ???

----------


## sparkie

εμένα σήμερα ανα μία ώρα κανει αποσύνδεση και συνδεση μέσα σε δευτερόλεπτα το δήλωσα βλάβη, αν και δεν καταλαβαίνω πότε γίνεται η αποσύνδεση τυχαία το ανακάλυψα. Απο τα 6ΜΒ που ηταν συνχρονισμένο το μεσσημέρι είναι τώρα στα 9ΜΒ+. Στατιστικά γραμμής...

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.001 / 9.218 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 9,30 / 9,66 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,0 / 35,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,0 / 8,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 13 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 390 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 1.835 / 624 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 8.568 / 417 


Σχετικά καλά πιστεύω τι λέτε?

----------


## ariadgr

> Εχει σημασια ποσα pc εχω πανω στο router ???


Εκτός και αν είναι ελαττωματικό το router, δεν παίζει ρόλο.
Δηλαδή πόσα pc έχεις πάνω στο router, στο σπίτι σου;

----------


## Insomniac

> Εκτός και αν είναι ελαττωματικό το router, δεν παίζει ρόλο.
> Δηλαδή πόσα pc έχεις πάνω στο router, στο σπίτι σου;


 
Εχω 3 pc αμμεσα και ενα ακομα μεσω Hub απο ενα απο αυτα.

Ετσι τα ειχα και με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.

----------


## ariadgr

> Εχω 3 pc αμμεσα και ενα ακομα μεσω Hub απο ενα απο αυτα.
> 
> Ετσι τα ειχα και με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ.


Γιατί δε συνδέεις και το 4ο απευθείας; (όχι ότι σχετίζεται με το πρόβλημά σου)

----------


## Insomniac

> Γιατί δε συνδέεις και το 4ο απευθείας; (όχι ότι σχετίζεται με το πρόβλημά σου)


 
Τα ειχα τα 3  καλωδιωμενα με καλωδιο σε καναλι και μιας και το 4ο ηταν κοντα στο 3ο για να μην τραβαω καλωδιο παλι γυρω στο σπιτι το συνδεσα με το 3ο που ηταν κοντα (ενας τοιχος τα χωριζε).

........Auto merged post: Insomniac added 13 Minutes and 0 Seconds later........




> ΟΚ...Λοιπον:
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:33:53 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 7.165 
> 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 131,04 / 19,06 
> 
> Link Information
> ...


 
Κι αλλο disconnect ενω μιλαγα στο τηλεφωνο... :Worthy: 

Uptime:0 days, 0:07:18Modulation:G.992.5 annex A

----------


## ariadgr

> Κι αλλο disconnect ενω μιλαγα στο τηλεφωνο...
> 
> Uptime:0 days, 0:07:18Modulation:G.992.5 annex A


Και τα στατιστικά συγχρονισμού μετά το disconnect?

----------


## Insomniac

> Και τα στατιστικά συγχρονισμού μετά το disconnect?


 

Uptime: 0 days, 0:01:29 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 7.165 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/KB]: 5,25 / 408,00 

 Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:01:47 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 7.165 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/KB]: 6,87 / 492,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 18,5 / 35,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,5 / 11,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 5 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 260 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 109 / 29 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 114 / 18


Εγραψες 

Επίσης μπορείς να ζητήσεις δοκιμαστικά να σε κλειδώσουν στα 1024/8192 ώστε να μην προσπαθεί να συγχρονίσει σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα και δημιουργείται πρόβλημα.

Εχει νοημα αφου δεν πιανει τα 8192 ???? Ευχαριστω και παλι.

----------


## ariadgr

> Εγραψες 
> Επίσης μπορείς να ζητήσεις δοκιμαστικά να σε κλειδώσουν στα 1024/8192 ώστε να μην προσπαθεί να συγχρονίσει σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα και δημιουργείται πρόβλημα.
> 
> Εχει νοημα αφου δεν πιανει τα 8192 ???? Ευχαριστω και παλι.


Ίσως να σε έχουν κλειδώσει από την εταιρεία στα 893 / 7.165 γι'αυτό να μην πάει παραπάνω.
Περίμενε να σου απαντήσουν για τη βλάβη που δήλωσες, και ενημέρωσέ μας.

----------


## Insomniac

> Ίσως να σε έχουν κλειδώσει από την εταιρεία στα 893 / 7.165 γι'αυτό να μην πάει παραπάνω.
> Περίμενε να σου απαντήσουν για τη βλάβη που δήλωσες, και ενημέρωσέ μας.


 
ΟΚ.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## dpolal

Καλημέρα, νέο μέλος στο κλάμπ και εγώ από εχθές το απόγευμα.

Πρώτες εντυπώσεις καλές, το τηλέφωνο δεν λειτουεγούσε στην αρχή και με πήραν από το τεχνικό τμήμα 3-4 φορές για ενημέρωση και reset του router.

Από ταχύτητες κλπ θα ξέρω τί ψάρια πιάνει από σήμερα το απόγευμα και μετά.

----------


## dimpard

> Καλημέρα, νέο μέλος στο κλάμπ και εγώ από εχθές το απόγευμα.
> 
> Πρώτες εντυπώσεις καλές, το τηλέφωνο δεν λειτουεγούσε στην αρχή και με πήραν από το τεχνικό τμήμα 3-4 φορές για ενημέρωση και reset του router.
> 
> Από ταχύτητες κλπ θα ξέρω τί ψάρια πιάνει από σήμερα το απόγευμα και μετά.


Καλορίζικος, σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνει το speedtouch?

----------


## Insomniac

> Καλημέρα, νέο μέλος στο κλάμπ και εγώ από εχθές το απόγευμα.
> 
> Πρώτες εντυπώσεις καλές, το τηλέφωνο δεν λειτουεγούσε στην αρχή και με πήραν από το τεχνικό τμήμα 3-4 φορές για ενημέρωση και reset του router.
> 
> Από ταχύτητες κλπ θα ξέρω τί ψάρια πιάνει από σήμερα το απόγευμα και μετά.


 
Καλοριζικος και απο μενα *φιλε.*

----------


## Insomniac

> Ίσως να σε έχουν κλειδώσει από την εταιρεία στα 893 / 7.165 γι'αυτό να μην πάει παραπάνω.
> Περίμενε να σου απαντήσουν για τη βλάβη που δήλωσες, και ενημέρωσέ μας.


 
Λοιπον...Πηρα παλι τηλ τωρα και μου ειπαν οτι οντως με εχουν κλειδωσει στα 7165 για να μην εχω προβλημα. Ελα ομως που το προβλημα παραμενει ??? Δεν εχω δει up time πανω απο 3 ωρες !!!!

Με ρωτησαν αν εχω συνδεσει το modem με την πριζα με το δικο τους τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο ....Λες και ειναι κατι ειδικο και οχι ενα απλο καλωδιο τηλεφωνου με φις RJ11.

Θα ξαναδωσουν βλαβη μου ειπαν... :Thinking:  :Thinking:

----------


## sparkie

> Λοιπον...Πηρα παλι τηλ τωρα και μου ειπαν οτι οντως με εχουν κλειδωσει στα 7165 για να μην εχω προβλημα. Ελα ομως που το προβλημα παραμενει ??? Δεν εχω δει up time πανω απο 3 ωρες !!!!
> 
> Με ρωτησαν αν εχω συνδεσει το modem με την πριζα με το δικο τους τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο ....Λες και ειναι κατι ειδικο και οχι ενα απλο καλωδιο τηλεφωνου με φις RJ11.
> 
> Θα ξαναδωσουν βλαβη μου ειπαν...


Ειδικό καλώδιο δεν είναι αλλά καλώδιο με καλώδιο έχει διαφορά ακόμα και αν πρόκυτε για απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο...γι' αυτό τον λόγο και κάποια έχουν διαφορά στην τιμή

----------


## dpolal

> Καλορίζικος, σε τι ταχύτητα κλειδώνει το speedtouch?


Καλημέρα.
*Down 11788
Up  1028*

----------


## Insomniac

> Καλημέρα.
> *Down 1028*
> *Up 11788*


 
Μην το πεις ...ουτε του παππα !!!!

----------


## pstr

> Καλημέρα.
> *Down 1028*
> *Up 11788*


 :Razz:   Βάλτα ανάποδα...

----------


## dpolal

> Βάλτα ανάποδα...



Λάθος λόγο κεκτημένης πληκτρολόγησης...
Ευχαριστώ.  :Embarassed:

----------


## apan72

> Λάθος λόγο κεκτημένης πληκτρολόγησης...
> Ευχαριστώ.



Καλορίζικος φίλε. Σε ποια περιοχή είσαι?

----------


## dpolal

Νέα Σμύρνη...

----------


## rankx

Παιδιά μια πληροφορία από όποιον είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση με εμένα
Έχω τώρα ένα μήνα μεριζόμενη σύνδεση στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αλλά είμαι κολλημένος στα 2044. Δεν συζητάω για 4000-6000 έστω, και τα 16000 ούτε στο όνειρό μου.
Μίλησα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και μου είπαν ότι είμαι πολύ μακριά από το DSLAMκαι δεν γίνεται τίποτα καλύτερο.
Έχω κάνει αίτηση για Full και περιμένω τώρα σύντομα να γλύτωσω από τον ΠΟΤΕ οριστικά. Μου είπαν δε ότι θα δώ βελτίωση μεγάλη στις ταχύτητες. 
Υπάρχει κανεις από εσάς με μεριζόμενο κόμβο να μου πεί την κατάσταση του?
Υπάρχει κανείς που απο μεριζόμενο πέρασε σε πλήρη και αν είδε βελτίωση?
Υπάρχει κανείς που να ξέρει να μου πεί αν στέκει αυτό που μου λένε?
Ευχαριστώ
 :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> Παιδιά μια πληροφορία από όποιον είναι στην ίδια κατάσταση με εμένα
> Έχω τώρα ένα μήνα μεριζόμενη σύνδεση στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αλλά είμαι κολλημένος στα 2044....
> Μίλησα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και *μου είπαν ότι είμαι πολύ μακριά από το DSLAM και δεν γίνεται τίποτα καλύτερο*.
> Έχω κάνει αίτηση για Full και περιμένω τώρα σύντομα να γλύτωσω από τον ΠΟΤΕ οριστικά. *Μου είπαν δε ότι θα δώ βελτίωση μεγάλη στις ταχύτητες.* 
> ...
> Υπάρχει κανείς που απο μεριζόμενο πέρασε σε πλήρη και αν *είδε βελτίωση*?
> Υπάρχει κανείς που να ξέρει να μου πεί *αν στέκει αυτό που μου λένε?*


Εαν χρησιμοποιηθούν τα ίδια καλώδια και δεν πας πιο κοντά στο DSLAM, πως να δεις βελτίωση;

Η μόνη πιθανότητα να έβλεπες κάποια βελτίωση θα ήταν ζητώντας ανενεργό βρόχο (νέο καλώδιο), ελπίζοντας ότι θα είναι λίγο καλύτερο από το υπάρχον (και πάλι μπορεί να ήταν το ίδιο ή χειρότερο).

Με downstream attenuation 49,5 απέχεις περίπου 3,5 χιλιόμετρα από το DSLAM και η μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα είναι 5Mbps. Αν βάλεις και το θόρυβο που έχεις, πέφτεις στα 2 που είσαι τώρα.

Έχεις ελέγξει ότι το πρόβλημα δεν οφείλεται στην καλωδίωση από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμά σου; Το έχεις συνδέσει στην πρώτη πρίζα του σπιτιού;

----------


## rankx

Από τον κατανεμητη μέχρι το μοντεμ είναι ζήτημα αν μεσολαβεί 1,5 μ καλώδιο
τα στατιστικά μου είναι 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	508 / 2.044
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	17,70 / 12,28
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 14,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	32,0 / 49,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,0 / 8,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	48.050 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 106.734
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 42.880

----------


## Insomniac

Εχω SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,0 / 10,5  και παιρνω την παρακατω εικονα. Τι σημαινει ??? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## ariadgr

> Εχω SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,0 / 10,5  και παιρνω την παρακατω εικονα. Τι σημαινει ???


Σου ζητάει να βάλεις το downstream attenuation και βάζεις το noise margin, άρα βγαίνει λάθος αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## Insomniac

Αυτο ειναι σωστο ??? *Ευχαριστω.*
Τι σημαινει ???

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 18,5 / 34,5

----------


## ariadgr

> Αυτο ειναι σωστο ?
> Τι σημαινει ???


Όπως γράφει "_Όλα τα αποτελέσματα είναι κατά προσέγγιση και ως θεωρητικά ισχύουν μόνο κάτω από ιδανικές συνθήκες, χωρίς διακυμάνσεις στον θόρυβο/παράσιτα ή παρεμβολές. Συνήθως η πραγματική ταχύτητα κλειδώματος είναι μικρότερη."_

Άρα, η μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα που θα μπορούσες να πιάσεις θα ήταν 14Mbps, αλλά επειδή η γραμμή σου έχει απ'ότι φαίνεται θόρυβο/παράσιτα/παρεμβολές, κλειδώνεις αρκετά χαμηλότερα.

Τώρα σε έχουν κατεβάσει στα 7Mbps με SNR 11,5 , ίσως να μπορούσες να ανέβεις λίγο παραπάνω, π.χ. στα 8 ή 9Mbps, μέχρι το SNR down να πλησιάσει το 7-6, όπου αρχίζουν τα προβλήματα αποσυνδέσεων.

Με τις αποσυνδέσεις σου, που δεν οφείλονται σε χαμηλό SNR, έγινε κάτι;

----------


## Insomniac

> Όπως γράφει "_Όλα τα αποτελέσματα είναι κατά προσέγγιση και ως θεωρητικά ισχύουν μόνο κάτω από ιδανικές συνθήκες, χωρίς διακυμάνσεις στον θόρυβο/παράσιτα ή παρεμβολές. Συνήθως η πραγματική ταχύτητα κλειδώματος είναι μικρότερη."_
> 
> Άρα, η μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα που θα μπορούσες να πιάσεις θα ήταν 14Mbps, αλλά επειδή η γραμμή σου έχει απ'ότι φαίνεται θόρυβο/παράσιτα/παρεμβολές, κλειδώνεις αρκετά χαμηλότερα.


 
Ευχαριστω.

----------


## tzampaman

Πάλι τίποτα δοκιμές θα κάνουνε.. η γραμμή έχει τρελαθεί εδώ και καμία ώρα.

----------


## rdaniel

> Πάλι τίποτα δοκιμές θα κάνουνε.. η γραμμή έχει τρελαθεί εδώ και καμία ώρα.




 :Thinking:  ... και νόμιζα ότι μόνο εγώ είχα τέτοιο φαινόμενο χτες, έψαχνα να βρω αν έφταιγε κάτι άλλο (φαίνεται ότι έστρωσε μάλλον ... )

----------


## Insomniac

> Πάλι τίποτα δοκιμές θα κάνουνε.. η γραμμή έχει τρελαθεί εδώ και καμία ώρα.


 
Την ωρα που γραφεις τουλαχιστον εγω χθες δεν ειχα προβλημα.

----------


## tzampaman

> Την ωρα που γραφεις τουλαχιστον εγω χθες δεν ειχα προβλημα.


Ναι το παρατήρησα την περασμένη φορά που είχε γίνει πάλι πριν περίπου ένα μήνα, σε συγκεκριμένες περιοχές γίνεται.

----------


## dpolal

Γενικά έχω μια κακοδαιμονία με ότι έχει να κάνει με το νέτ.
Mομίμως έπεφτα είτε σα χάλι γραμμή είτε σε pcm επάνω.

Έβαλα NetOne και την Δευτέρα έγινε η σύνδεση και όλο χαρά διαπιστώνω σταθερή ταχύτητα download 12+κάτι...  :Smile: 

Δυστυχώς η χαρά δεν κράτησε πολύ, εχθές το βράδυ κοιτάζωντας τυχαία τις ρυθμίσεις του ρούτερ βλέπω ότι έχει κάνει reconnect κάποια στιγμή το μεσημέρι αφού το Uptime του μέτραγε λίγες ώρες μόνο και ταχύτητα down 4+κάτι.  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad: 
Κάνω reset το router αλλά δεν άλλαξε τίποτα, ίδια ταχύτητα.

Τηλέφωνο κατευθείαν στο service και μάλιστα 10 λεπτά πριν τα μεσάνυκτα για να ρωτήσω τί έγινε.
Μιλάω με έναν τεχνικό και κλείνουμε.
Μετά από 15 λεπτά (είχε πάει 12:30 εντωμεταξύ) με πέρνει τηλέφωνο το παλικάρι και απλά μου αναφέρει ότι έχει ανοίξει Incident για έλεγχο.  


Τί μπορεί να άλλαξε από την Δευτέρα και να έπεσε έτσι η ταχύτητα;;;;

----------


## Hetfield

Δωσε μας τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου!

----------


## atrus74

Μήπως είσαι και εσύ στο Καλαμάκι ? :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Tsour_ee

Εγώ εδώ κ καμμιά ώρα σέρνομαι,ίσα που ανoίγουν οι σελίδες κ δεν έχει πέσει το τηλέφωνο..έχει κανα πρόβλημα η netone?

----------


## Insomniac

Εγω απο Λυκοβρυση Αττικης δεν εχω προβλημα.Μαλλον κατι τοποικο ειναι.

----------


## tsatman

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΝΕΟΣΥΛΛΕΚΤΟΣ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΩ ΤΟ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ SPEEDTOUCH.LAN MOY ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΗΟRIZATION REQUIRED ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ? :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ, ΝΕΟΣΥΛΛΕΚΤΟΣ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΛΕΙΔΩΣΩ ΤΟ ΑΣΥΡΜΑΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΩΝΤΑΣ ΤΙΣ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΟ SPEEDTOUCH.LAN MOY ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΗΟRIZATION REQUIRED ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ?


Καλωσήλθες στο forum.
Μη γράφεις με κεφαλαία, είναι σαν να φωνάζεις.

 :Arrow:  Η απάντηση στην ερώτησή σου

----------


## droulas13

To σκεφτομαι για νετονε για δευτερη γραμμη,


Η τηλεωνια της τι λεει? Το 1 mb/sec upload ειναι σαν της τελλας 100+ η' σαν της ον τελεκομς στα 90 περιπου? Και οι 2 γραμμεσ τηλ καλυπτονται δωρεαν απο το παγιο?

Αν βαλω αλλο ρουτερ θα δουλεψει το νετ και το τηλ(αν το αλλο ρουτερ εχει βοιπ)?


Αν για καποιο προβλημα απο μερια της νετονε εχει προβλημα η υπηρεσια της μπορω να διακοψω μετα τον μηνα λογο υπαιτιοτητα της χωρις να πληρωσω τα 70? Το εχει κανει κανενας απο εδω μεσα?



Ευχαριστω σε οποιον απαντησει :Razz:

----------


## lewton

Τα 70 όντως δεν τα πληρώνεις αν διακόψεις μέσα στον πρώτο μήνα.
Χάνεις μόνο τα 50 της ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## largo

> Η τηλεωνια της τι λεει? Το 1 mb/sec upload ειναι σαν της τελλας 100+ η' σαν της ον τελεκομς στα 90 περιπου? Και οι 2 γραμμεσ τηλ καλυπτονται δωρεαν απο το παγιο?


Η τηλεφωνία είναι μια χαρά. Λίγο κατώτερη απο του ΟΤΕ. Και οι δυο γραμμές είναι μέσα στα 38 ευρώ.

Για τα upload, τι να πω. Πλακα μας κάνεις ; 90 ή 100 ; Τι σημασία έχει. Αναρωτιέμαι....

----------


## droulas13

Φιλε η ερωτηση ειναι απλη, οχι οτι η απαντηση μπορει να παιξει καθοριστικο ρολο, αλλα η ερωτηση σαν ερωτηση ειναι απλη και ενας που ασχολειται με τορρεντσ ξερει γιατι την κανω.


Με το ρουτερ ξερετε αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω αλλο και τι επιπτωση θα εχει αυτο στις γραμμες τις υπολοιπες?

----------


## ariadgr

> Με το ρουτερ ξερετε αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω αλλο...?


Κάνε τον κόπο να διαβάσεις τουλάχιστον τις συχνές ερωτήσεις στο site της εταιρείας.

----------


## Insomniac

Αν τραβηξω μια τηλεφωνικη γραμμη απο τον κατενεμητη της πολυκατοικιας (4 διαμερισματα ειναι ολα) κατ ευθειαν στο router θα βελτιωθει η γραμμη και θα λιγοστεψουν τα disconect ????Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Avvocato

> Φιλε η ερωτηση ειναι απλη, οχι οτι η απαντηση μπορει να παιξει καθοριστικο ρολο, αλλα η ερωτηση σαν ερωτηση ειναι απλη και ενας που ασχολειται με τορρεντσ ξερει γιατι την κανω.
> 
> 
> Με το ρουτερ ξερετε αν μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω αλλο και τι επιπτωση θα εχει αυτο στις γραμμες τις υπολοιπες?



Σχετικα με το ρουτερ, αν και θα επρεπε να διαβασεις λιγο τα αλλα σχετικα νηματα, να σου πω πως ΟΧΙ δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις κανενα αλλο εκτος απο αυτο της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.

Το θεμα ειναι πως δεν καταλαβαινω τι σχεση εχει αυτο με τα τορρεντ........ :Thinking:  :Thinking: 

Πολλοι απο εμας χρησιμοποιουμε τορρεντ και δεν εχουμε το παραμικρο προβλημα και μαλιστα στο μεγιστο της ταχυτητας μας που ξεπερναει σταθερα τις περισσοτερες των περιπτωσεων το 1μβιτ/δευτ. σε κατεβασμα και κοντα στα 100κ σε ανεβασμα.

----------


## ariadgr

> Αν τραβηξω μια τηλεφωνικη γραμμη απο τον κατενεμητη της πολυκατοικιας (4 διαμερισματα ειναι ολα) κατ ευθειαν στο router θα βελτιωθει η γραμμη και θα λιγοστεψουν τα disconect ????Ευχαριστω.


Για να απαντήσεις αυτή την ερώτηση, πρέπει πρώτα να μάθεις τι attenuation έχεις στο σημείο του κατανεμητή.

Αλλά για να το κάνεις αυτό χρειάζεται ειδικά εργαλεία και να ξέρεις τι κάνεις, ώστε να μην ξηλώσεις όλα τα τηλέφωνα της πολυκατοικίας.

Ίσως θα ήταν συνετό να ζητήσεις από την εταιρεία επίσκεψη τεχνικού, ο οποίος έχοντας τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία, θα κάνει μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή.

----------


## Insomniac

> Για να απαντήσεις αυτή την ερώτηση, πρέπει πρώτα να μάθεις τι attenuation έχεις στο σημείο του κατανεμητή.
> 
> Αλλά για να το κάνεις αυτό χρειάζεται ειδικά εργαλεία και να ξέρεις τι κάνεις, ώστε να μην ξηλώσεις όλα τα τηλέφωνα της πολυκατοικίας.
> 
> Ίσως θα ήταν συνετό να ζητήσεις από την εταιρεία επίσκεψη τεχνικού, ο οποίος έχοντας τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία, θα κάνει μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή.


 
Ευχαριστω.

Την αποτροπη αποσυνδεσεων δεν θα βοηθησει το απ ευθειας καλωδιο ???

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

> Ευχαριστω.
> 
> Την αποτροπη αποσυνδεσεων δεν θα βοηθησει το απ ευθειας καλωδιο ???


Αν ο θόρυβος που έχει η γραμμή στον κατανεμητή είναι ίδια με αυτόν που έχει στο διαμέρισμα, τότε όχι, δεν θα βοηθήσει. Γενικά, αν η πολυκατοικία είναι σχετικά νέα, και αν δεν έχουν γίνει ταρζανιές στον κατανεμητή (στη συνδεσμολογία), τότε δε νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται να μπεις στον κόπο να φέρεις τεχνικό για να μετρήσεις τον θόρυβο στον κατανεμητή.

----------


## sparkie

Ανοιξες ποτέ την πρίζα τηλεφώνου να δεις αν είναι αυτή που πρέπει ....?
ανοιξέ την και αν δείς στην πρίζα κάτι "βαρελάκια" με χρώματα τότε αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα και καλό θα είναι να αποσυνδέσεις τα καλώδια που καταλήγουν στα άλλα δωμάτια...

----------


## lewton

> Αν τραβηξω μια τηλεφωνικη γραμμη απο τον κατενεμητη της πολυκατοικιας (4 διαμερισματα ειναι ολα) κατ ευθειαν στο router θα βελτιωθει η γραμμη και θα λιγοστεψουν τα disconect ????Ευχαριστω.


Δοκιμασε πρώτα να συνδέσεις τον router απευθείας στο καλώδιο πριν τον κατανεμητή, έχε και ένα laptop πρόχειρο, και δες τι στατιστικά σου δίνει.
Αν είναι τα ίδια ή περίπου τα ίδια, δεν έχει νόημα.

----------


## sparkie

> Δοκιμασε πρώτα να συνδέσεις τον router απευθείας στο καλώδιο πριν τον κατανεμητή, έχε και ένα laptop πρόχειρο, και δες τι στατιστικά σου δίνει.
> Αν είναι τα ίδια ή περίπου τα ίδια, δεν έχει νόημα.


Για πες μας έναν εύκολο τρόπο να το βρεί χωρίς τα κατάλληλα εργαλεια ....!!!!
Άσε που θέλει και καρφωτικό κrone που θα το βρεί....?

----------


## fabiawrc

για να βρεις το καλωδιο θελει γενητρια ακουστικου σηματος.και μετα για την ρεγκλετα θελει το καρφωτικο που καρφωνει παλι το καλωδιο στην θεση του.

η γενητρια κοστιζει 50 ευρω περιπου και το καρφωτικο στα 15.εγω ευτυχως εχω και τα 2 λογω της δουλειας μου.αν ειναι κανεις κοντα χαιδαρι-περιστερι-αιγαλεω ευχαριστως να βοηθησω.

----------


## Insomniac

Φιλοι μου η συνδεσμολογια στο σπιτι μου ειναι λιγο ιδιοτροπη.

Οταν εβαλα isdn μετεφερα με καλωδιο την κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου σε αλλο δωματιο για να συυνδεσω το netmode. Αυτο εχει γινει αλλες δυο φορες που αλλαξα δωματιο στο pc λογω isdn.Τωρα εβγαλα πια το netmode (που ουσιαστικα ηταν η κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου αν δεν κανω λαθος) και συνδεσα το router στην πριζα απο οπου επερνε σηματο netmode πριν.

Δεν ξερω αν ολα αυτα πειραζουν και για αυτο λεω να δοκιμασω με απ ευθειας καλωδιο.

Σας ευχαριστω.

----------


## pstr

> Από την Παρασκευή 23 Νοεμβρίου δεν έχω τηλέφωνο και Internet. Φαίνεται σαν να είναι κομμένη η γραμμή! Το ανέφερα σαν πρόβλημα και περιμένω...


(Προς ενημέρωση)

Σήμερα διορθώθηκε η βλάβη (μετά από επίσκεψη τεχνικού του ΟΤΕ) και έχω πάλι τηλέφωνο και internet  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

Ρε συ ολόκληρη εβδομάδα;...  :Sad:

----------


## pstr

Ο ΟΤΕ έκλεισε την βλάβη κανα δύο φορές και χρειάστηκε να ξαναδωθεί. Το παιδί του ΟΤΕ που ήρθε σήμερα, μας είπε ότι είχε ξαναέρθει και δεν μας βρήκε! Τώρα τι να πώ...

Το ανησυχητικό ήταν ότι όταν έφυγε ο τεχνικός του ΟΤΕ σήμερα, δεν δούλευε η γραμμή, αλλά μέχρι να επιστρέψω από τη δουλειά, έφτιαξε. Τέλος πάντων...

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Eχω την εξης απορεια, εδω και κατι μηνες ειμαι καρφωμενος στα 4 Μbps εχω χασει πλεον την ελπιδα μου για κατι καλυτερο απο την netone ενω και το τηλεφωνο τελικα εχει προβληματα, εγω ακουω κανονικα οι αλλοι λενε οτι εχει αντιλαλο (τι να τους πω για πλακα τους λεω οτι το εχω συνδεσει με τον Blackman :Razz: ) ενω εκει που μιλας κοβεται στα καλακαθουμενα.

Αν αλλαξω παροχο θα ειναι τα ιδια? χειροτερα? ή μηπως καλυτερα?

Μετα τα 4, αν βαλει triple play θα το σηκωνω? η μια ζωη στην απεξω?

----------


## ariadgr

> Eχω την εξης απορεια, εδω και κατι μηνες ειμαι καρφωμενος στα 4 Μbps εχω χασει πλεον την ελπιδα μου για κατι καλυτερο απο την netone ενω και το τηλεφωνο τελικα εχει προβληματα, εγω ακουω κανονικα οι αλλοι λενε οτι εχει αντιλαλο (τι να τους πω για πλακα τους λεω οτι το εχω συνδεσει με τον Blackman) ενω εκει που μιλας κοβεται στα καλακαθουμενα.


Για τα προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο ενημέρωσε την εταιρεία.
Αν συμβαίνει επειδή το modem αποσυγχρονίζει, πρέπει να σε κατεβάσουν λιγο πιο κάτω.
Εαν δεν αποσυγχρονίζει, τότε δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο τηλέφωνο, οπότε είναι κάτι που θα πρέπει να το λύσουν.




> Αν αλλαξω παροχο θα ειναι τα ιδια? χειροτερα? ή μηπως καλυτερα?


Από τη στιγμή που η γραμμή σου έχει υψηλό attenuation και θόρυβο (και μάλλον απέχεις αρκετά από το αστικό κέντρο), σε όποιο πάροχο και να πας, καλύτερες ταχύτητες δεν θα δεις.

Έχεις αποκλείσει το ενδεχόμενο να φταίει το καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή στο διαμέρισμα; Δηλαδή και στον κατανεμητή ίδιο είναι το attenuation / noise;

Έχει γίνει επίσκεψη απο τεχνικούς της εταιρείας να δουν τη γραμμή σου;




> Μετα τα 4, αν βαλει triple play θα το σηκωνω? η μια ζωη στην απεξω?


Εξαρτάται τι bandwidth θα απαιτείται, οπότε δεν μπορεί να απαντηθεί τώρα.

----------


## miltiadis21

> ενω εκει που μιλας κοβεται στα καλακαθουμενα.


Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω και εγώ και η κοπέλα μου με το τηλέφωνο με την net one δλδ να κόβεται στα καλά καθούμενα και μερικές φορές να κάνει και restart οπότε φαίνεται οτί είναι κάτι γενικό....Η γραμμή που είναι της net one σηκώνει 15mbit και είναι στα 10 τους είχα πάρει τηλέφωνο και κοτάξανε όλα λέει και μάλλον έχω πρόβλημα στην εσωτερική μου καλωδίωση(Δικαιολογίες).Προσωπική μου άποψη το τηλέφωνο δέν είναι απο τα ατού της net one σε αντιθεση με αυτό της οn telecoms το οποίο είναι εφάμιλο του οτε
Βέβαια δέν είμαι και τεχνικός δικτύων αλλά παρατηρώ κάποια πράγματα δεκτές απόψεις και σχόλια για όποιον θέλει

----------


## ariadgr

> Προσωπική μου άποψη το τηλέφωνο δέν είναι απο τα ατού της net one *σε αντιθεση με αυτό της οn telecoms το οποίο είναι εφάμιλο του οτε*


 :Stunned: 

Μου φαίνεται δεν έχεις διαβάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό το forum της On Telecoms να δεις τι γράφουν οι χρήστες που αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο... (hint: πολύωρες/πολυήμερες διακοπές, συνακροάσεις και πολλά ακόμα)

----------


## miltiadis21

> Μου φαίνεται δεν έχεις διαβάσει τον τελευταίο καιρό το forum της On Telecoms να δεις τι γράφουν οι χρήστες που αντιμετωπίζουν πρόβλημα με το τηλέφωνο... (hint: πολύωρες/πολυήμερες διακοπές, συνακροάσεις και πολλά ακόμα)


Κοίταξε σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο αλλά εκφράζω την προσωπική μου άποψη εμπειρία επι του θέματος όπως άλλωστε το αναφέρω.Ένα είναι σίγουρο πάντως οτι ο Ο.Τ.Ε είναι σε άλλη διάσταση σε αυτό το θέμα  :Wink:

----------


## Insomniac

Το παρατηρησα δυο φορες (η μια πριν λιγο).Το σερφαρισμα ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον ενω με torrents κατεβαζω με 300ΚΒ.Αυτο κρατησε καπου στα 10-15 λεπτα.

Ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο ρε παιδια ???

----------


## sparkie

Κάποια πράγματα που σας λένε οι πάροχοι γενικά μπορεί να είναι και σωστά, είμαι τεχνικός ηλεκτρολόγος και ξέρω και απο δίκτυα υπολογιστών.... έτυχε. Λοιπόν θα καταθέσω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία....
Πρίν συνδεθώ με netone είχα Line Attenuation (Down) [dB]: 44 και SN Margin (Down) [dB]: 31 αν έμενα σε αυτές δεν θα είχα συνδεθεί ούτε στα 6ΜΒ και έκανα τις εξείς εργασίες. άνοιξα όλες τις πρίζες τηλεφώνου του σπιτίου,που ποτέ δεν το είχα κάνει γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, και ανακάλυψα ότι ο ηλεκτρολόγος που είχε κάνει την καλωδίωση είχε χρησιμοποιήσει καλώδιο που συνδέουμε τα φώτα στο σπίτι για τηλεφωνικό και μάλιστα πολύκλονο ότι χειρότερο για τέτοιες καταστάσεις, επίσης η μία πρίζα έιχε πάνω πυκνοτές και αντιστάσεις αυτή την πρίζα μου είχε δώσει ο ΟΤΕ για να συνδέσω το τηλέφωνο. Βγάζοντας λοιπόν όλες τις πρίζες και συνδέοντας το router στην κεντρική γραμμή είχα τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα. 
Line Attenuation (Down) [dB]: 35 και SN Margin (Down) [dB]: 9 και ταχύτητα (up/down)(1/9,5MB) σταθερά. Που και πού γίνεται καμμία αποσύνδεση και πάει 10-9,9ΜΒ.
Και λέω έχετε κοιτάξει αυτά τα απλά πράγματα πριν κάν συνδεθήτε στον κατανεμητή του σπιτιού σας με τον router που και εκεί θα δείτε διαφορές???
Σας επισημαίνω ότι όποιος έχει συνδέσει παλία πρίζες ISDN θα έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα με την γραμμή του απο όποια εταιρία και αν τις έχει αγοράσει. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα όσο μπορούσα με την προσωπική μου εμπειρία.

----------


## Insomniac

> Κάποια πράγματα που σας λένε οι πάροχοι γενικά μπορεί να είναι και σωστά, είμαι τεχνικός ηλεκτρολόγος και ξέρω και απο δίκτυα υπολογιστών.... έτυχε. Λοιπόν θα καταθέσω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία....
> Πρίν συνδεθώ με netone είχα Line Attenuation (Down) [dB]: 44 και SN Margin (Down) [dB]: 31 αν έμενα σε αυτές δεν θα είχα συνδεθεί ούτε στα 6ΜΒ και έκανα τις εξείς εργασίες. άνοιξα όλες τις πρίζες τηλεφώνου του σπιτίου,που ποτέ δεν το είχα κάνει γιατί δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα, και ανακάλυψα ότι ο ηλεκτρολόγος που είχε κάνει την καλωδίωση είχε χρησιμοποιήσει καλώδιο που συνδέουμε τα φώτα στο σπίτι για τηλεφωνικό και μάλιστα πολύκλονο ότι χειρότερο για τέτοιες καταστάσεις, επίσης η μία πρίζα έιχε πάνω πυκνοτές και αντιστάσεις αυτή την πρίζα μου είχε δώσει ο ΟΤΕ για να συνδέσω το τηλέφωνο. Βγάζοντας λοιπόν όλες τις πρίζες και συνδέοντας το router στην κεντρική γραμμή είχα τα παρακάτω αποτελέσματα. 
> Line Attenuation (Down) [dB]: 35 και SN Margin (Down) [dB]: 9 και ταχύτητα (up/down)(1/9,5MB) σταθερά. Που και πού γίνεται καμμία αποσύνδεση και πάει 10-9,9ΜΒ.
> Και λέω έχετε κοιτάξει αυτά τα απλά πράγματα πριν κάν συνδεθήτε στον κατανεμητή του σπιτιού σας με τον router που και εκεί θα δείτε διαφορές???
> Σας επισημαίνω ότι όποιος έχει συνδέσει παλία πρίζες ISDN θα έχει σοβαρά προβλήματα με την γραμμή του απο όποια εταιρία και αν τις έχει αγοράσει. Ελπίζω να βοήθησα όσο μπορούσα με την προσωπική μου εμπειρία.


 

*Μιας και εισαι της δουλειας φιλε μου για κοιτα αυτα που εχω γραψε στην πισω σελιδα.*


_Φιλοι μου η συνδεσμολογια στο σπιτι μου ειναι λιγο ιδιοτροπη._

_Οταν εβαλα isdn μετεφερα με καλωδιο την κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου σε αλλο δωματιο για να συυνδεσω το netmode. Αυτο εχει γινει αλλες δυο φορες που αλλαξα δωματιο στο pc λογω isdn.Τωρα εβγαλα πια το netmode (που ουσιαστικα ηταν η κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου αν δεν κανω λαθος) και συνδεσα το router στην πριζα απο οπου επερνε σηματο netmode πριν._

_Δεν ξερω αν ολα αυτα πειραζουν και για αυτο λεω να δοκιμασω με απ ευθειας καλωδιο._

_Σας ευχαριστω._


*Εχω φωναξει συναδελφο απο ΔΕΗ ηλεκρολογο που εχει δουλεψει και σαν εγκαταστατης να ερθει την Τριτη να τραβηξει καλωδιο απο το κουτι στην εισοδο απ ευθειας στο router. Μου ειπε οτι θα χρησιμοποιησει καλωδιο σαν του ΟΤΕ που να καταληγει σε πριζα πισω απο το router και εκει να συνδεσω με απλο τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο το router. Λες να δω διαφορα ???? Ευχαριστω.*

----------


## sparkie

> *Μιας και εισαι της δουλειας φιλε μου για κοιτα αυτα που εχω γραψε στην πισω σελιδα.*
> 
> 
> _Φιλοι μου η συνδεσμολογια στο σπιτι μου ειναι λιγο ιδιοτροπη._
> 
> _Οταν εβαλα isdn μετεφερα με καλωδιο την κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου σε αλλο δωματιο για να συυνδεσω το netmode. Αυτο εχει γινει αλλες δυο φορες που αλλαξα δωματιο στο pc λογω isdn.Τωρα εβγαλα πια το netmode (που ουσιαστικα ηταν η κεντρικη πριζα του σπιτιου αν δεν κανω λαθος) και συνδεσα το router στην πριζα απο οπου επερνε σηματο netmode πριν._
> 
> _Δεν ξερω αν ολα αυτα πειραζουν και για αυτο λεω να δοκιμασω με απ ευθειας καλωδιο._
> 
> ...


Ότι θα δείς θα δείς standar αλλα πρίν κάνεις οτιδήποτε ανοιξε την πρίζα τηλεφώνου σου δύο βίδες είναι μην τρομάζεις δεν είναι και τόσο δύδκολο δεν θα σε χτυπήσει το ρεύμα ...αν δείς ότι η πρίζα σου έχει περίεργα πραγματάκια πάνω πηγαινε πάρε μια άλλη και θα δείς θαύματα ...RJ11 απλή τηλεφωνική αναλογική όχι αυτή με τα 4 καλωδιάκια την απλή με τα δύο και θα δείς οτι μπορεί να στρώσει το πράγμα

----------


## Insomniac

> Ότι θα δείς θα δείς standar αλλα πρίν κάνεις οτιδήποτε ανοιξε την πρίζα τηλεφώνου σου δύο βίδες είναι μην τρομάζεις δεν είναι και τόσο δύδκολο δεν θα σε χτυπήσει το ρεύμα ...αν δείς ότι η πρίζα σου έχει περίεργα πραγματάκια πάνω πηγαινε πάρε μια άλλη και θα δείς θαύματα ...RJ11 απλή τηλεφωνική αναλογική όχι αυτή με τα 4 καλωδιάκια την απλή με τα δύο και θα δείς οτι μπορεί να στρώσει το πράγμα


 
Ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου.

----------


## pstr

> *...*
> *Εχω φωναξει συναδελφο απο ΔΕΗ ηλεκρολογο που εχει δουλεψει και σαν εγκαταστατης να ερθει την Τριτη να τραβηξει καλωδιο απο το κουτι στην εισοδο απ ευθειας στο router. Μου ειπε οτι θα χρησιμοποιησει καλωδιο σαν του ΟΤΕ που να καταληγει σε πριζα πισω απο το router και εκει να συνδεσω με απλο τηλεφωνικο καλωδιο το router. Λες να δω διαφορα ???? Ευχαριστω.*


Θα σου πρότεινα να του πεις να μην τραβήξει απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή, αλλά UTP καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή. Σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερα και θα έχεις και πιο πολλά ζευγάρια που θα ανεβαίνουν στο σπίτι σου (βέβαια είναι και πιο ακριβό από το απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο :Wink: ).

----------


## Insomniac

> Θα σου πρότεινα να του πεις να μην τραβήξει απλή τηλεφωνική γραμμή, αλλά UTP καλώδιο από τον κατανεμητή. Σίγουρα θα είναι καλύτερα και θα έχεις και πιο πολλά ζευγάρια που θα ανεβαίνουν στο σπίτι σου (βέβαια είναι και πιο ακριβό από το απλό τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο).


Ευχαριστω.Νομιζω τετοιο εχει σκοπο γιατι μου ειπε οτι τα φισακια RJ11 δεν μπορουν να συνδεθουν σε αυτο αμμεσα και πρεπει να καταληξει αυτο σε πριζα και εκει να συνδεθει το router με τα κλασικα φισακια.

UTP καλωδιο ειναι σαν αυτο του δικτυου .Ετσι δεν ειναι ???

----------


## pstr

Ναι, σωστά.

----------


## stergios_ath

> Κοίταξε σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο αλλά εκφράζω την προσωπική μου άποψη εμπειρία επι του θέματος όπως άλλωστε το αναφέρω.Ένα είναι σίγουρο πάντως οτι ο Ο.Τ.Ε είναι σε άλλη διάσταση σε αυτό το θέμα


Ο ΟΤΕ έχει την πίτα, έχει και μαχαίρι....

Είναι σίγουρο ότι ο ΟΤΕ σε αξιοπιστία είναι ο καλύτερος, αλλά βέβαια ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις (μάλλον....).

----------


## vracviv

γεια σας, μολις εβαλα wireless modemm netone Speedtouch 427FEE και προσπαθησα να το κλειδωσω αλλα μου το δινει ακομα unsecured network.Πωτησα και την κοπελα της εταιριας αλλα δεν ηξερε τι ακριβως να κανω!!!!!!!μηπως καποιος ξερει να μου πει πως να το κλειδωσω?
ευχαριστω

----------


## RyDeR

Ίσως σε βοηθήσει αυτό. Τα 585-780 είναι πανομοιότυπα (τουλάχιστον σε αυτόν τον τομέα).

----------


## michael

Καλησπερα,
Ενεργοποιηθηκα χθες, οπως μου ειχαν πει βαση προγραμματος.
Εχω συνδεθει με 14.235 down / 1.023 up.
Ερωτηση ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το download kai upload σε Kbps?

----------


## ariadgr

> Καλησπερα,
> Ενεργοποιηθηκα χθες, οπως μου ειχαν πει βαση προγραμματος.
> Εχω συνδεθει με 14.235 down / 1.023 up.
> Ερωτηση ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το download kai upload σε Kbps?


Περίπου 1600kb/sec το download και 115 το upload (υπολογίζοντας και τα overheads).

----------


## Sebu

> Καλησπερα,
> Ενεργοποιηθηκα χθες, οπως μου ειχαν πει βαση προγραμματος.
> Εχω συνδεθει με 14.235 down / 1.023 up.
> Ερωτηση ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το download kai upload σε Kbps?


Καλοριζικος

Υπολογισε καθαρα 1500 kb/s στο down και στο up αν εισαι κοντα στο 90kb/s να εισαι ευτυχισμενος.

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλησπερα,
> Ενεργοποιηθηκα χθες, οπως μου ειχαν πει βαση προγραμματος.
> Εχω συνδεθει με 14.235 down / 1.023 up.
> Ερωτηση ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το download kai upload σε Kbps?


Το down κάπου στα 1450 KBps και το up ~105. Όπως βλέπεις, οι απόψεις διίστανται.  :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: A_gamer added 2 Minutes and 53 Seconds later........




> Περίπου 1600kb/sec το download και 115 το upload (υπολογίζοντας και τα overheads).


Ο συμφορουμίτης έχει συγχρονίσει στις 14000. Επίσης, το overhead είναι λίγο παραπάνω για Ethernet DSLAMs, κάπου στο 18% αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------


## dimpard

> Καλησπερα,
> Ενεργοποιηθηκα χθες, οπως μου ειχαν πει βαση προγραμματος.
> Εχω συνδεθει με 14.235 down / 1.023 up.
> Ερωτηση ποσο πρεπει να ειναι το download kai upload σε Kbps?


Η γραμμή μου είναι στα 14.000 και πιάνω 1450 down - το up δεν το έχω τσεκάρει.

Άρα από τις απαντήσεις που πήρες, νομίζω πως πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα είναι η απάντηση του Sebu: "_Υπολογισε καθαρα 1500 kb/s στο down και στο up αν εισαι κοντα στο 90kb/s να εισαι ευτυχισμενος._"

----------


## A_gamer

> Καλοριζικος
> 
> Υπολογισε καθαρα 1500 kb/s στο down και στο up αν εισαι κοντα στο 90kb/s να εισαι ευτυχισμενος.


Η ερώτηση ήταν πόσο *πρέπει* να είναι. Υπενθυμίζω πως συγχρόνισε στα 14250, άρα (14250/8) - (14250/8)*0,18 ~= 1780 - 1780*0,18 ~= 1780 - 320 = *1460*.

Επίσης, (για το up) 128 - 128*0,18 = *105*




> Η γραμμή μου είναι στα 14.000 και πιάνω 1450 down - το up δεν το έχω τσεκάρει.
> 
> Άρα από τις απαντήσεις που πήρες, νομίζω πως πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα είναι η απάντηση του Sebu: "Υπολογισε καθαρα 1500 kb/s στο down και στο up αν εισαι κοντα στο 90kb/s να εισαι ευτυχισμενος."


Βλέπε παραπάνω.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

> Eχω την εξης απορεια, εδω και κατι μηνες ειμαι καρφωμενος στα 4 Μbps εχω χασει πλεον την ελπιδα μου για κατι καλυτερο απο την netone ενω και το τηλεφωνο τελικα εχει προβληματα, εγω ακουω κανονικα οι αλλοι λενε οτι εχει αντιλαλο (τι να τους πω για πλακα τους λεω οτι το εχω συνδεσει με τον Blackman) ενω εκει που μιλας κοβεται στα καλακαθουμενα.
> 
> Αν αλλαξω παροχο θα ειναι τα ιδια? χειροτερα? ή μηπως καλυτερα?
> 
> Μετα τα 4, αν βαλει triple play θα το σηκωνω? η μια ζωη στην απεξω?


Eδω μεταφερθηκε το μηνυμα και το ψαχνα... :Razz:  Να μου το κατεβασουν ποσο ακομα? Τεχνικος δεν εχει ερθει, γιατι εγινε μεταφορα απο ΟΤΕ. Το να κοπει η γραμμη συμβαινει 3-4 φορες το μηνα ο αντιλαλος ειναι πιο συχνο, βασικα οι αλλοι το καταλαβαινουν εγω οχι. Οτι ειναι προβληματικη η γραμμη το εχω δηλωσει τουλαχιστον 5 φορες στην Νετονε.

----------


## A_gamer

> Eδω μεταφερθηκε το μηνυμα και το ψαχνα... Να μου το κατεβασουν ποσο ακομα? Τεχνικος δεν εχει ερθει, γιατι εγινε μεταφορα απο ΟΤΕ. Το να κοπει η γραμμη συμβαινει 3-4 φορες το μηνα ο αντιλαλος ειναι πιο συχνο, βασικα οι αλλοι το καταλαβαινουν εγω οχι. Οτι ειναι προβληματικη η γραμμη το εχω δηλωσει τουλαχιστον 5 φορες στην Νετονε.


Και η Net One στον ΟΤΕ προφανώς. Αλλά εκεί σκαλώνει το πράγμα· είναι απίθανο, πολύ απίθανο να σου αλλάξει καλώδιο ο ΟΤΕ...  :Sad:

----------


## Insomniac

> Και η Net One στον ΟΤΕ προφανώς.


 
Δεν ειναι τοσο προφανες!!! 5 μερες εχω δηλωσει προβλημα με αποσυνδεσεις αλλα καμμια απαντηση.

----------


## ariadgr

> Δεν ειναι τοσο προφανες!!! 5 μερες εχω δηλωσει προβλημα με αποσυνδεσεις αλλα καμμια απαντηση.


Θα πρότεινα να στείλεις ένα email εξηγώντας ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει, όπως το είχες γράψει σε προηγούμενό σου μήνυμα στο forum (δηλ. ότι παρότι συγχρονίζει με καλό SNR και έχουν ήδη κατεβάσει την ταχύτητα, οι αποσυνδέσεις συνεχίζονται)

----------


## Insomniac

> Θα πρότεινα να στείλεις ένα email εξηγώντας ακριβώς τι συμβαίνει, όπως το είχες γράψει σε προηγούμενό σου μήνυμα στο forum (δηλ. ότι παρότι συγχρονίζει με καλό SNR και έχουν ήδη κατεβάσει την ταχύτητα, οι αποσυνδέσεις συνεχίζονται)


 
Δηλαδη 3-4 τηλεφωνηματα που εχουν μεινει αναπατητα ειναι λιγοτερο απο ενα email ???

Τελος παντων αυριο θα αλλαξω το καλωδιο για να αποκλεισω δικο μου προβλημα με καλωδιωση και θα τα ξαναπουμε.

----------


## Insomniac

> Δηλαδη 3-4 τηλεφωνηματα που εχουν μεινει αναπατητα ειναι λιγοτερο απο ενα email ???
> 
> Τελος παντων αυριο θα αλλαξω το καλωδιο για να αποκλεισω δικο μου προβλημα με καλωδιωση και θα τα ξαναπουμε.


 
Τειλικα τραβηχτηκε το καλωδιο ΑΛΛΑ οταν κατεβηκαμε με την ηλεκτρολογο στο κουτι της πολυκατοικιας και συνδεαμε ενα απλο τηλεφωνο στα καλωδια που πηγαιναν στο δικο μου σπιτι δεν ειχε σημα....Αν τα συνδεαμε με ζευγος που πηγαινε σε αλλο διαμερισμα λειτουργουσε κανονικα.

Πηρα τηλ την netone και ζητησα να ερθει τεχνικος (40 ευρω η χρεωση) και μου ειπαν οτι θα με ενημερωσουν ποτε θα ερθει.


Ιδωμεν !!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τειλικα τραβηχτηκε το καλωδιο ΑΛΛΑ οταν κατεβηκαμε με την ηλεκτρολογο στο κουτι της πολυκατοικιας και συνδεαμε ενα απλο τηλεφωνο στα καλωδια που πηγαιναν στο δικο μου σπιτι δεν ειχε σημα....Αν τα συνδεαμε με ζευγος που πηγαινε σε αλλο διαμερισμα λειτουργουσε κανονικα.
> 
> Πηρα τηλ την netone και ζητησα να ερθει τεχνικος (40 ευρω η χρεωση) και μου ειπαν οτι θα με ενημερωσουν ποτε θα ερθει.
> 
> 
> Ιδωμεν !!!


μπορει να ειναι χαζη η απαντηση αλλα απο οσο ξερω για να δουλευει το τηλεφωνο στην νετονε πρεπει να το εχεις συνδεσει στο ρουτερ αλλιως δεν δουλευει (ισως κανω λαθος)

----------


## rdaniel

> μπορει να ειναι χαζη η απαντηση αλλα απο οσο ξερω για να δουλευει το τηλεφωνο στην νετονε πρεπει να το εχεις συνδεσει στο ρουτερ αλλιως δεν δουλευει (ισως κανω λαθος)


Σωστά, εκτός αν εννοεί ότι δεν είχε σήμα συνδέοντας το router πάνω στο καλώδιο και το τηλέφωνο πάνω στο router.

Αν πάντως ΔΕΝ έκανε αυτό, τότε τσάμπα θα έρθει τεχνικός από την ΝetOne ...

----------


## satyros

> Πηρα τηλ την netone και ζητησα να ερθει τεχνικος (40 ευρω η χρεωση) και μου ειπαν οτι θα με ενημερωσουν ποτε θα ερθει.
> 
> 
> Ιδωμεν !!!


καινούργιο είναι αυτό?Απο πότε έχει χρέωση?Για την εσωτερική καλωδίωση θα έρθει?

----------


## Insomniac

> καινούργιο είναι αυτό?Απο πότε έχει χρέωση?Για την εσωτερική καλωδίωση θα έρθει?


 
Θα ερθουν για την καλωδιωση που εκανα (εξωτερικη) απο το κουτι του σπιτιου στο router.

----------


## satyros

μάλλον σε χρεώνουν επειδή αφορά μέρος της καλωδίωσης για το οποιο η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δεν φέρει ευθύνη

----------


## sparkie

> Θα ερθουν για την καλωδιωση που εκανα (εξωτερικη) απο το κουτι του σπιτιου στο router.


Τσάμπα λεφτά θα δώσεις την δουλειά που έπρεπε να κάνεις την έκανες το μόνο που μένει είναι να συνδέσεις το router σου πάνω στο εξωτερικό καλώδιο που έχεις τραβήξει.Αυτό θα το κάνεις βάζοντας ένα φυσάκι RJ11 στην άκρη του καλωδίου που φτάνει σπίτι σου. Έκανες έλενγο στις πρίζες του σπιτιού σου ...?

----------


## satyros

αν όντως αυτό μόνο μένει να κάνεις, όντως είναι τσάμπα τα λεφτά.Το χω κάνει μέχρι κ γω μόνος μου κ είμαι κ παντελώς άσχετος

----------


## Insomniac

> μάλλον σε χρεώνουν επειδή αφορά μέρος της καλωδίωσης για το οποιο η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δεν φέρει ευθύνη


Λογικο ακουγεται...





> Τσάμπα λεφτά θα δώσεις την δουλειά που έπρεπε να κάνεις την έκανες το μόνο που μένει είναι να συνδέσεις το router σου πάνω στο εξωτερικό καλώδιο που έχεις τραβήξει.Αυτό θα το κάνεις βάζοντας ένα φυσάκι RJ11 στην άκρη του καλωδίου που φτάνει σπίτι σου. Έκανες έλενγο στις πρίζες του σπιτιού σου ...?


 
Εβαλα μια απλη συσκευη πανω στην υποδοχη  της πριζας που κατεληγε το εξωτερικο καλωδιο αντι για το router *αλλα δεν ειχε σημα.*

----------


## sparkie

> Λογικο ακουγεται...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εβαλα μια απλη συσκευη πανω στην υποδοχη  της πριζας που κατεληγε το εξωτερικο καλωδιο αντι για το router *αλλα δεν ειχε σημα.*


Βάλε το router πάνω αντί την τηλεφωνική συσκευή και μετά πάνω στο router βάλε την συσκευή.Το τηλέφωνο είναι Voip δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το τηλέφωνο που είχες παλιά απο τον ΟΤΕ!!!
Δες το και αν ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια του Router και συνχρονίσει θα είσαι μια χαρά Trust me.!!!

----------


## Insomniac

> Βάλε το router πάνω αντί την τηλεφωνική συσκευή και μετά πάνω στο router βάλε την συσκευή.Το τηλέφωνο είναι Voip δεν έχει καμμία σχέση με το τηλέφωνο που είχες παλιά απο τον ΟΤΕ!!!
> Δες το και αν ανάβουν τα λαμπάκια του Router και συνχρονίσει θα είσαι μια χαρά Trust me.!!!


Φοβαμαι να το κανω μηπως γινει καμμια "στραβη" και μεινω χωρις τηλεφωνο εστω μια μερα και μου ειναι *απολυτως απαραιτητο* αυτες τις μερες...

----------


## sparkie

> Φοβαμαι να το κανω μηπως γινει καμμια "στραβη" και μεινω χωρις τηλεφωνο εστω μια μερα και μου ειναι *απολυτως απαραιτητο* αυτες τις μερες...


 :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 
Καλά κάνεις και δεν με πιστεύεις .....εμείς τι θα κάνουμε κλέφτες θα γίνουμε :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φοβαμαι να το κανω μηπως γινει καμμια "στραβη" και μεινω χωρις τηλεφωνο εστω μια μερα και μου ειναι *απολυτως απαραιτητο* αυτες τις μερες...


μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει?

την κεντρικη γραμμη θα την συνδεσεις πανω στο ρουτερ της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και εκει πανω θα συνδεσεις τις τηλεφωνικες συσκευες σου στο PHONE 1 και PHONE 2 η τηλεφωνια που δινει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ειναι VOIP οχι PSTN ωστε να συνδεσεις σε πριζα τηλεφωνικη συσκευη και να σου δουλευει.

----------


## Insomniac

> μαλλον δεν εχεις καταλαβει?
> 
> την κεντρικη γραμμη θα την συνδεσεις πανω στο ρουτερ της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και εκει πανω θα συνδεσεις τις τηλεφωνικες συσκευες σου στο PHONE 1 και PHONE 2 η τηλεφωνια που δινει η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ειναι VOIP οχι PSTN ωστε να συνδεσεις σε πριζα τηλεφωνικη συσκευη και να σου δουλευει.


 
Καταλαβα αλλα ειναι αργα τωρα....Τα χερια μου "δεν πιανουν" και απο αυριο και για μια βδομαδα  δεν μπορω εγω να ασχοληθω λογω οικογενειακων υποχρεωσεων...

----------


## anergos13

Παιδιά υπάρχει κάποιος  απο  Χολαργό  με  Νetone  shared  για  εντυπώσεις ( ποιότητα-ταχύτητα internet,τηλεφωνίας,customer service)  

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Insomniac

> Τειλικα τραβηχτηκε το καλωδιο ΑΛΛΑ οταν κατεβηκαμε με την ηλεκτρολογο στο κουτι της πολυκατοικιας και συνδεαμε ενα απλο τηλεφωνο στα καλωδια που πηγαιναν στο δικο μου σπιτι δεν ειχε σημα....Αν τα συνδεαμε με ζευγος που πηγαινε σε αλλο διαμερισμα λειτουργουσε κανονικα.
> 
> Πηρα τηλ την netone και ζητησα να ερθει τεχνικος (40 ευρω η χρεωση) και μου ειπαν οτι θα με ενημερωσουν ποτε θα ερθει.
> 
> 
> Ιδωμεν !!!


 
Αλαλουμ!!!Αλαλουμ !!!!

Ξαναπηρα τηλ πριν λιγο και μιλησα με ενα ευγενικο κυριο (εχει αναφρεθει το ονομα του εδω αλλα με παρεμβαση moderator σβηστηκε...) και  μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει καταχωρημενο αιτημα μου για τεχνικο στο σπιτι !!!! Ευτυχως θυμομουν το ονομα της κυριας που μιλησα αλλα αυτο δεν βοηθησε βεβαια...

Μου ειπε οτι ειχα δηλωσει προβληαμα με συναγερμο.Ειπα οτι ειχα ξαναπαρει και οτι ειχε διορθωθει απο εμενα αλλα δεν εβλεπε κατι τετοι στο "συστημα" !!!

Για τις αποσυνδεσεις που ειχα δηλωσει μου ειπε οτι με εχουν κλειδωσει στα 7165 και ειμαι ΟΚ....Ειπα οτι εχω ξαναδωσει το προβημα αλλα ουτε αυτο ηταν καταχωρημενο!!!

Με ρωτησε απο ποτε εχω αποσυνδεσεις και του ειπα απο την πρωτη μερα (19/11/07).Και το αποκορυφωμα... Με εβλεπε ενεργοποιημενο απο 25//11 κα οχι απο 19/11 !!!! Μετα απο επιμονη μου για την ημερομηνια σε αλλο "συστημα " με ειδε στις 19/11/07 !!!

Τελος μου ειπε να "το αφησω πανω του" και θα με ενημερωσουν χωρις να δεσμευεται για το ποτε...

Τι αλλο να πω ????

----------


## satyros

ρε παίδες για ρίξτε μια ματια στα στατιστικά μου.Είχα πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις δώσανε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ η γραμμή για μια μέρα συγχρονισε στα 14 κ εδώ κ μια βδομάδα που φτιάχτηκε κατεβαίνει συνέχεια.Δικαιολογείται η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνει απο τα στατιστικά????
για λεπτομέρειες οσον αφορά το ιστορικό δείτε το θέμα που άνοιξα κ προσέξτε πότε το άνοιξα κ αν έχει απαντηθει.

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=149740

	Link Information

Uptime:	1 day, 7:04:30
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	780 / 6.375
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	2,52 / 1,95
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,0 / 16,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 13,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	4 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	70 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	464.903 / 18.215
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2.352.824 / 260
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	499.098 / 230

----------


## vasostan

Γειά σας παιδιά,
Είμαι "ενεργοποιημένος" εδώ και 15 μέρες, αλλά σήμερα μου παρουσιάστηκε το εξής.
Στην γραμμή 211... το τηλέφωνο κολάει. Μόλις βγάλω το καλώδιο από τον router και το ξαναβάλω, τότε ανοίγει η γραμμή κανονικά και κάνω κλήση. Μόλις όμως τελειώσει η κλήση, το τηλέφωνο ξανακολάει και πρέπει να το ξαναβγάλω από το router και να το ξαναβάλω. Αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο στο 211.
Ιντερνέτ έχω κανονικά. 
Από το service με έχουν στο περίμενε...

----------


## Hetfield

> ρε παίδες για ρίξτε μια ματια στα στατιστικά μου.Είχα πρόβλημα με τις εισερχόμενες κλήσεις δώσανε βλάβη στον ΟΤΕ η γραμμή για μια μέρα συγχρονισε στα 14 κ εδώ κ μια βδομάδα που φτιάχτηκε κατεβαίνει συνέχεια.Δικαιολογείται η ταχύτητα που κλειδώνει απο τα στατιστικά????
> για λεπτομέρειες οσον αφορά το ιστορικό δείτε το θέμα που άνοιξα κ προσέξτε πότε το άνοιξα κ αν έχει απαντηθει.
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=149740
> 
>     Link Information
> 
> Uptime:    1 day, 7:04:30
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> ...


Τα στατιστικα σου ειναι εξαιρετικα! Σηκωνεις ανετα 20mbit παρολο που κλειδωσες στα 6! Ομως εχεις πολλα σφαλματα στη γραμμη. 
Πιστευω πως θα φταιει η κατασκευη του βρογχου, για αυτο δηλωθηκε βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ!

----------


## ariadgr

> Τα στατιστικα σου ειναι εξαιρετικα! Σηκωνεις ανετα 20mbit παρολο που κλειδωσες στα 6! Ομως εχεις πολλα σφαλματα στη γραμμη. 
> Πιστευω πως θα φταιει η κατασκευη του βρογχου, για αυτο δηλωθηκε βλαβη στον ΟΤΕ!


Οταν στα 6Mbps έχει SNR 13, πως "σηκώνει άνετα 20Mbps";
Παρότι με attenuation 16,5 απέχει μόλις 1200 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο, η γραμμή του φαίνεται να έχει υπερβολικό θόρυβο, πιθανόν από πρόβλημα της καλωδίωσης από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμα ή στις καλωδιώσεις του διαμερίσματος ή από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στον κατανεμητή.

----------


## Hetfield

> Οταν στα 6Mbps έχει SNR 13, πως "σηκώνει άνετα 20Mbps";
> Παρότι με attenuation 16,5 απέχει μόλις 1200 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο, η γραμμή του φαίνεται να έχει υπερβολικό θόρυβο, πιθανόν από πρόβλημα της καλωδίωσης από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμα ή στις καλωδιώσεις του διαμερίσματος ή από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στον κατανεμητή.


Ουπς! Νομιζα οτι ειδα αλλο snr! Εχεις δικιο :Embarassed:

----------


## Insomniac

> Αλαλουμ!!!Αλαλουμ !!!!
> 
> Ξαναπηρα τηλ πριν λιγο και μιλησα με ενα ευγενικο κυριο (εχει αναφρεθει το ονομα του εδω αλλα με παρεμβαση moderator σβηστηκε...) και μου ειπε οτι δεν υπαρχει καταχωρημενο αιτημα μου για τεχνικο στο σπιτι !!!! Ευτυχως θυμομουν το ονομα της κυριας που μιλησα αλλα αυτο δεν βοηθησε βεβαια...
> 
> Μου ειπε οτι ειχα δηλωσει προβληαμα με συναγερμο.Ειπα οτι ειχα ξαναπαρει και οτι ειχε διορθωθει απο εμενα αλλα δεν εβλεπε κατι τετοι στο "συστημα" !!!
> 
> Για τις αποσυνδεσεις που ειχα δηλωσει μου ειπε οτι με εχουν κλειδωσει στα 7165 και ειμαι ΟΚ....Ειπα οτι εχω ξαναδωσει το προβημα αλλα ουτε αυτο ηταν καταχωρημενο!!!
> 
> Με ρωτησε απο ποτε εχω αποσυνδεσεις και του ειπα απο την πρωτη μερα (19/11/07).Και το αποκορυφωμα... Με εβλεπε ενεργοποιημενο απο 25//11 κα οχι απο 19/11 !!!! Μετα απο επιμονη μου για την ημερομηνια σε αλλο "συστημα " με ειδε στις 19/11/07 !!!
> ...


 
Τελικα κατα τις 11 το βραδυ με πηρε παλι ο ευγενικος κυριος στο κινητο (μαλλον ειχε πεσει ο router)  και μου ειπε οτι  θα με παρουν τηλεφωνο να στειλουν τεχνικο.

Ποτε ομως απροσδιοριστο.

----------


## dimpard

> Παιδιά υπάρχει κάποιος  απο  Χολαργό  με  Νetone  shared  για  εντυπώσεις ( ποιότητα-ταχύτητα internet,τηλεφωνίας,customer service)  
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Έχεις pm.

----------


## satyros

> Οταν στα 6Mbps έχει SNR 13, πως "σηκώνει άνετα 20Mbps";
> Παρότι με attenuation 16,5 απέχει μόλις 1200 μέτρα από το αστικό κέντρο, η γραμμή του φαίνεται να έχει υπερβολικό θόρυβο, πιθανόν από πρόβλημα της καλωδίωσης από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι το διαμέρισμα ή στις καλωδιώσεις του διαμερίσματος ή από το ΚΑΦΑΟ στον κατανεμητή.


για την ακρίβεια σύμφωνα με τις μετρήσεις των τεχνικών που ήρθαν σπίτι απέχω 880 m απο το DSLAM. Κ η καλωδίωση απο κατανεμητή μέχρι router είναι ελεγμένη απο τους τεχνικους της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ κ είναι ΟΚ.Το περίεργο είναι πως 1 1/2 βδομάδα μετά την εξυγίανση του βρόγχου, τα στατιστικά της γραμμής πέφτουν συνέχεια. Αν συνεχιστεί αυτό σε μια βδομάδα δεν θα χω internet  :Laughing:

----------


## Insomniac

Τελικα ηρθαν δυο τεχνικοι (πολι καλοι !!!) απο netone πριν λιγο και παραθετω screens 

*Τα δυο πρωτα πριν τι αλλαγες και τα δυο δευτερα μετα.*

----------


## skotadi

τελικα ποιο ηταν  το προβλημα φιλε Insomniac?

----------


## Insomniac

> τελικα ποιο ηταν το προβλημα φιλε Insomniac?


 
Αυτο που εκαναν ειναι να ενωσουν το utp καλωδιο που ειχα τραβηξει στον router και *αμμεσα* στο *κουτι του ΟΤΕ* (ενα γκριζο μακροστενο που γραφει ΟΤΕ ) .

Ξεκλειδωσαν και το router και απο τα 7.165 πηγε στα 10.239


Τωρα αν συνεχιστουν οι αποσυνδεσεις και αν ειχαν σχεση με αυτο ...θα δειξει.

----------


## satyros

> Αυτο που εκαναν ειναι να ενωσουν το utp καλωδιο που ειχα τραβηξει στον router και *αμμεσα* στο *κουτι του ΟΤΕ* (ενα γκριζο μακροστενο που γραφει ΟΤΕ ) .


μέσα στην πολυκατοικία?στον κατανεμητή δηλαδή?Ρε μήπως να το κάνω κ γω?

----------


## Insomniac

> μέσα στην πολυκατοικία?στον κατανεμητή δηλαδή?Ρε μήπως να το κάνω κ γω?


 
Τεσσερα διαμερισματα ειναι ολα κι ολα και εγω ειχα τραβηξει καλωδιο  εξωτερικο  απο τον router στο κουτι του ΟΤΕ.Αυτο εννωσαν.

Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν κατηργησαν την παλια καλωδιωση γιατι σε ενα σημειο του σπιτιου που δοκιμασα εχω σε πριζα ασχετη τηλεφωνικο σημα.

----------


## ariadgr

> Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν κατηργησαν την παλια καλωδιωση γιατι σε ενα σημειο του σπιτιου που δοκιμασα εχω σε πριζα ασχετη τηλεφωνικο σημα.


Εαν αποσυνδέσεις τα 2 καλώδια από τις θύρες Phone του Speedtouch συνεχίζεις να έχεις τηλεφωνικό σήμα σε εκείνη την πρίζα;  :Thinking:

----------


## satyros

> Τεσσερα διαμερισματα ειναι ολα κι ολα και εγω ειχα τραβηξει καλωδιο  εξωτερικο  απο τον router στο κουτι του ΟΤΕ.Αυτο εννωσαν.
> 
> Απο οτι καταλαβα δεν κατηργησαν την παλια καλωδιωση γιατι σε ενα σημειο του σπιτιου που δοκιμασα εχω σε πριζα ασχετη τηλεφωνικο σημα.


καλώδιο utp?είναι εύκολο να συνδέσεις UTP στον κατανεμητη?

----------


## Insomniac

> Εαν αποσυνδέσεις τα 2 καλώδια από τις θύρες Phone του Speedtouch συνεχίζεις να έχεις τηλεφωνικό σήμα σε εκείνη την πρίζα;


 
Εβγαλα την πισω αριστερη οπως κοιταμε απο μπροστα το router (211.......) και τοτε *δεν ειχα* σημα στην πριζα.

----------


## ariadgr

> Εβγαλα την πισω αριστερη οπως κοιταμε απο μπροστα το router (211.......) και τοτε *δεν ειχα* σημα στην πριζα.


Αρα όπως θα έπρεπε είναι συνδεδεμένο.
Δηλαδή οι άλλες πρίζες του σπιτιού παίρνουν από το router.

----------


## Insomniac

> Αρα όπως θα έπρεπε είναι συνδεδεμένο.
> Δηλαδή οι άλλες πρίζες του σπιτιού παίρνουν από το router.


 
Μαλλον...αλλα οι αλλες εχουν επιπλα μπροστα και δεν ειναι προσβασιμες για να δω αλλα δεν με πειραζει κι ολας.

........Auto merged post: Insomniac added 86 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........

........Auto merged post: Insomniac added 0 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........

Πληροφοριακα δεν κουνησαμε μονο εμεις το μαντηλι απο τον πΟΤΕ αλλα και αυτος μας το κουνησε απο το 

http://www.whitepages.gr/index.asp


*Σκασιλα μας !!!!!!!*

Αληθεια η netone εχει καποιο τηλεφωνικο καταλογο συνδρομητων της ???? 

Δεν θα επρεπε να δημιουργηθει ενας ενιαιος τηλεφωνικος καταλογος για ολη την Ελλαδα ανεξαρτητως παροχου ???

Τα 11888 κλπ μας εχουν ???

----------


## sparkie

> Αυτο που εκαναν ειναι να ενωσουν το utp καλωδιο που ειχα τραβηξει στον router και *αμμεσα* στο *κουτι του ΟΤΕ* (ενα γκριζο μακροστενο που γραφει ΟΤΕ ) .
> 
> Ξεκλειδωσαν και το router και απο τα 7.165 πηγε στα 10.239
> 
> 
> Τωρα αν συνεχιστουν οι αποσυνδεσεις και αν ειχαν σχεση με αυτο ...θα δειξει.


Νομίζω ότι είχα δίκιο .....εεεε????
μια χαρα είσαι και λογικά δεν θα έχεις αποσυνδέσεις ήταν δύσκολο να γίνει απο σένα?

----------


## Insomniac

> Νομίζω ότι είχα δίκιο .....εεεε????
> μια χαρα είσαι και λογικά δεν θα έχεις αποσυνδέσεις ήταν δύσκολο να γίνει απο σένα?


 
Ευχαριστω.Αν δεν πιανουν τα χερια ολα δυσκολα φαινονται !!!!

----------


## Insomniac

> Αυτο που εκαναν ειναι να ενωσουν το utp καλωδιο που ειχα τραβηξει στον router και *αμμεσα* στο *κουτι του ΟΤΕ* (ενα γκριζο μακροστενο που γραφει ΟΤΕ ) .
> 
> Ξεκλειδωσαν και το router και απο τα 7.165 πηγε στα 10.239
> 
> 
> Τωρα αν συνεχιστουν οι αποσυνδεσεις και αν ειχαν σχεση με αυτο ...θα δειξει.


 
Δυστυχως οι αποσυνδεσεις συνεχιζονται *ΑΛΛΑ* δεν καταλαβαινω κατι. Ειμαι πανω απο μια ωρα στο pc και σερφαρω και κοιταω καθε 10 λεπτα το router.... Ξαφνικα βλεπω απο καποιες ωρες που ηταν πριν το up time να λεει καποια λεπτα μονο . Ειναι δυνατον να εγινε κατι τετοιο ??? Ξερω οτι δεν στεκει αυτο που λεω αλλα ετσι ειναι...Υπαρχει τροπος μεσα απο το router να δω ποσες συνδεσεις -αποσυνδεσεις εχουν γινει ???

Οπως και ναχει δεν εχω χρονο να το κοιταξω πιο καλα αυτες τις μερες αλλα θα το ξανακοιταξω.

----------


## Cosmonaut

Αυτό με το uptime που παρατήρησες το έχω δει και εγώ αλλά δεν μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. 
Θα πρότεινα να μην του δώσεις σημασία εκτός αν πραγματικά δεν έχεις internet ή τηλέφωνο κατα διαστήματα.

----------


## satyros

παιδιά γίνεται να συνδέσεις Utp στον κατανεμητη?

----------


## pstr

Ναι, γιατί όχι; Απλά θα συνδέσεις τα δύο από τα οχτώ pins.

----------


## satyros

ναι αλλά ποιά δύο???
κ να ρωτήσω κ κάτι άλλο, έχει νόημα να κάνω κάτι τέτοιο?θα βελτιώσει το σήμα ή μπα?

----------


## pstr

Οποιαδήποτε δύο :Razz:  Αρκεί τα ίδια "δύο" να τα συνδέσεις και στο διαμέρισμα...

Ειδικά σε παλιές πολυκατοικίες, είναι πολύ πιθανόν να βελτιωθούν τα στατιστικά σύνδεσης. Αν βέβαια οι τεχνικοί της NetONE είχαν μετρήσει την ίδια ποιότητα σύνδεσης στον κατανεμητή και στο διαμέρισμά σου, προφανώς δεν θα έχεις καμία βελτίωση. Από την άλλη μεριά βέβαια θα έχεις πολλαπλά ζευγάρια που θα ανεβαίνουν στο διαμέρισμα, που στο μέλλον μπορεί να σου χρειαστούν.

(Προσοχή με τους κατανεμητές στις πολυκατοικίες! Μόνο ηλεκτρολόγοι ή τεχνικοί της εταιρίας μπορούνε να επέμβουν. Και πάντα με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη διαχειριστή ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου πρέπει).

----------


## Insomniac

> παιδιά γίνεται να συνδέσεις Utp στον κατανεμητη?


Φυσικα.Μου το  εκαναν εμενα χθες !!!!




> Οποιαδήποτε δύο Αρκεί τα ίδια "δύο" να τα συνδέσεις και στο διαμέρισμα...
> 
> Ειδικά σε παλιές πολυκατοικίες, είναι πολύ πιθανόν να βελτιωθούν τα στατιστικά σύνδεσης. Αν βέβαια οι τεχνικοί της NetONE είχαν μετρήσει την ίδια ποιότητα σύνδεσης στον κατανεμητή και στο διαμέρισμά σου, προφανώς δεν θα έχεις καμία βελτίωση. Από την άλλη μεριά βέβαια θα έχεις πολλαπλά ζευγάρια που θα ανεβαίνουν στο διαμέρισμα, που στο μέλλον μπορεί να σου χρειαστούν.
> 
> (Προσοχή με τους κατανεμητές στις πολυκατοικίες! Μόνο ηλεκτρολόγοι ή τεχνικοί της εταιρίας μπορούνε να επέμβουν. Και πάντα με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη διαχειριστή ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου πρέπει).


 

Ετσι ακριβως !!!! Και σε μενα τεχνικοι της netone το εκαναν στον κατανεμητη και απο 9300 στην αρχη και 7165 κλειδωμενα μετα ,  πηγα στα 10230.

........Auto merged post: Insomniac added 67 Minutes and 26 Seconds later........




> Αυτό με το uptime που παρατήρησες το έχω δει και εγώ αλλά δεν μου δημιουργεί πρόβλημα. 
> Θα πρότεινα να μην του δώσεις σημασία εκτός αν πραγματικά δεν έχεις internet ή τηλέφωνο κατα διαστήματα.


 
Ευχαριστω.Αρα κι εσυ δεν χανεις τηλεφωνια  και internet.

Ας μας πουν και αλλοι φιλοι τι uptime βλεουν στο router τους.

----------


## satyros

> Οποιαδήποτε δύο Αρκεί τα ίδια "δύο" να τα συνδέσεις και στο διαμέρισμα...
> 
> Ειδικά σε παλιές πολυκατοικίες, είναι πολύ πιθανόν να βελτιωθούν τα στατιστικά σύνδεσης. Αν βέβαια οι τεχνικοί της NetONE είχαν μετρήσει την ίδια ποιότητα σύνδεσης στον κατανεμητή και στο διαμέρισμά σου, προφανώς δεν θα έχεις καμία βελτίωση. Από την άλλη μεριά βέβαια θα έχεις πολλαπλά ζευγάρια που θα ανεβαίνουν στο διαμέρισμα, που στο μέλλον μπορεί να σου χρειαστούν.
> 
> (Προσοχή με τους κατανεμητές στις πολυκατοικίες! Μόνο ηλεκτρολόγοι ή τεχνικοί της εταιρίας μπορούνε να επέμβουν. Και πάντα με τη σύμφωνη γνώμη διαχειριστή ή οποιουδήποτε άλλου πρέπει).


Μιά χαρά, η δουλειά του πατέρα μου.
Αυτό που λες οτι στο μέλλον μπορεί να χρειαστουν.....που θα μπορούσαν να χρειαστούν???

----------


## Insomniac

> Μιά χαρά, η δουλειά του πατέρα μου.
> Αυτό που λες οτι στο μέλλον μπορεί να χρειαστουν.....που θα μπορούσαν να χρειαστούν???


 
Για αλλη μια τηλεφωνικη γραμμη νομιζω και οχι μονο...Μεταφορα δεδομενων ισως.

----------


## pstr

Να βάλεις και δεύτερο πάροχο...

----------


## dimpard

> ........
> 
> Ας μας πουν και αλλοι φιλοι τι uptime βλεουν στο router τους.


Uptime:	7 days, 15:50:09

----------


## Insomniac

> Uptime:    7 days, 15:50:09


 
Μαλιστα.... Εγω πανω απο 8 ωρες δεν εχω δει.

Αλλος ????

----------


## satyros

> Να βάλεις και δεύτερο πάροχο...


ναι σωστά να έχω προβλήματα με δυο γραμμές, να τηλεφωνώ σε δυο cc.Κάπως έτσι πρεπει να ναι η κόλαση  :Laughing:

----------


## lewton

Εγώ έχω δει και 20ήμερο.

----------


## Sebu

Ναι αλλα σκεψου 4 παροχους με 24mbit εκαστος.

4*24=96mbit down συν το upload.Να εχεις με απλη adsl σωρρευτικο upload πανω απο 2mbit  :Razz: 

Νομιζω υπαρχει τροπος να γινει coupling τετοιο.Υπαρχει και μια μητρικη της Gigabyte που εχει 4 καρτες δικτυου on-board και επιτρεπει να γινει teaming.

----------


## Zer0c00L

απο 06/11 uptime 15997/958 με συνεχη χρηση του διαδικτυου 24/7 και χωρις προβληματα απο τηλεφωνα.

----------


## Sovjohn

Uptime:	4 days, 10:50:57 εδώ αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά και εγώ έχω δει και 20ήμερο...

----------


## Insomniac

> Uptime:    4 days, 10:50:57 εδώ αυτή τη στιγμή, αλλά και εγώ έχω δει και 20ήμερο...


 
Αρα κατι φταιει σε μενα , αλλα τι ????

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αρα κατι φταιει σε μενα , αλλα τι ????


ακομα εχεις disconnect?

εχεις μιλησει με την εταιρεια (τεχνικο τμημα) να δουν τι φταιει?

----------


## Insomniac

> ακομα εχεις disconnect?
> 
> εχεις μιλησει με την εταιρεια (τεχνικο τμημα) να δουν τι φταιει?


 
Ναι ακομα εχω.
Οχι μονο μιλησα αλλλα χθες ηρθαν και τεχνικοι της και ενωσαν το router *αμμεσα* με τον κατανεμητη του OTE με utp καλωδιο που ειχα τραβηξει εγω εξωτερικα. Ανεβηκε η ταχυτητα αλλα οι αποσυνδεσεις επιμενουν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ναι ακομα εχω.
> Οχι μονο μιλησα αλλλα χθες ηρθαν και τεχνικοι της και ενωσαν το router *αμμεσα* με τον κατανεμητη του OTE με utp καλωδιο που ειχα τραβηξει εγω εξωτερικα. Ανεβηκε η ταχυτητα αλλα οι αποσυνδεσεις επιμενουν.


αρα ετσι οπως τα λες μου μυριζει κακος βροχος.

----------


## Insomniac

> αρα ετσι οπως τα λες μου μυριζει κακος βροχος.


Και τι μπορει να γινει αν μπορει ??? Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αυτο το ξερει μονο η εταιρεια τι μπορει να γινει

παντως κατι πρεπει να κανουν διοτι δεν εχεις παροχη υπηρεσιων αρα το συμβολαιο σου δεν ειναι εγκυρο.

----------


## Insomniac

> αυτο το ξερει μονο η εταιρεια τι μπορει να γινει
> 
> παντως κατι πρεπει να κανουν διοτι δεν εχεις παροχη υπηρεσιων αρα το συμβολαιο σου δεν ειναι εγκυρο.


 
Ευχαριστω.Θα τους ξαναπαρω σε 2-3 μερες γατι αυτες τις μερες εχω αλλα στο μυαλο μου.

----------


## incisiv

Και εγω που ειμαι κοντα στον insomniac σημερα εχω κανει δυο reset στον router.Η πρωτη εγινε με εντολη του τεχνικου της ΝΕΤ και η δευτερη την εκανα μονος μου γιατι ολα ειχαν παγωσει.Δεν δουλευε τιποτε ουτε net ουτε φυσικα τηλεφωνο.
Επισης σημερα κανει παρα πολλες αποσυνδεσεις.Για παραδειγμα  Uptime: 0 days, 0:00:13  .
Το SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,5 / 9,5 .Δεν ειναι κακο για να κρατα το router συνεδεμενο.
Θα δουμε.

----------


## x9V3V8x

Πράγματι 7 μέρες είναι μια χαρά, απορώ πως και τόσο αμεσότητα......εμένα να δείτε που έχει περάσει σχεδόν 1 μήνας (αρχές Νοεμβρίου) και ακόμα δεν έχει γίνει τίποτα......ακόμα έχω aDSL (ΟΤΕ), πότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί η netone αυτό είναι άγνωστο, ούτε ενδεικτική ημερομηνία δεν έχει εκτός από μια η οποία πέρασε και ακόμα δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι.

----------


## Zer0c00L

βασικα το οτι εχεις αποσυνδεσεις σημαινει οτι εχει μεγαλο θορυβο η γραμμη (s/n) η κατι αλλο που να επηρεαζει.

εγω δεν ειμαι ειδικος σε αυτα τα θεματα αλλη ειναι η ειδικοτητα μου φιλε γιαννη πιστευω οτι εδω οι ειδικοι του θεματος θα σου πουν.

----------


## Insomniac

> βασικα το οτι εχεις αποσυνδεσεις σημαινει οτι εχει μεγαλο θορυβο η γραμμη (s/n) η κατι αλλο που να επηρεαζει.
> 
> εγω δεν ειμαι ειδικος σε αυτα τα θεματα αλλη ειναι η ειδικοτητα μου φιλε γιαννη πιστευω οτι εδω οι ειδικοι του θεματος θα σου πουν.


 
Ξαναπηρα χθες αργα και ξαναδηλωσα το προβλημα....Θα δουμε.

----------


## Insomniac

> Ξαναπηρα χθες αργα και ξαναδηλωσα το προβλημα....Θα δουμε.


 

Καμμια απαντηση μεχρι τωρα !!!!

----------


## Sebu

Σε τι αποσταση εισαι απο το dslam κυριε Γιαννη????

----------


## No-Name

> Καμμια απαντηση μεχρι τωρα !!!!


Υπομονή μέχρι να απαντήσει ο ΟΤΕ για τις βλάβες μέσω του WCRM απαιτεί κάποιο χρονικό περιθωριο

----------


## Insomniac

> Σε τι αποσταση εισαι απο το dslam κυριε Γιαννη????


 
2400 μετρα ειμια μακρυα.

----------


## skotadi

> 2400 μετρα ειμια μακρυα.


Δεν εισαι πολυ μακρια!

----------


## Sebu

Ειναι ομως μακρια για τα 16.Δεν ξερω και για τα 10.Και αν ο χαλκος δεν ειναι "ποιοτικος" στην περιοχη του.

Ειχε αναφερει κατι οτι συνδεσανε το utp καλωδιο απευθειας στο κουτακι που γραφει ΟΤΕ εξω απο το σπιτι.

Απο οτι θυμαμαι απο το παλιο σπιτι που εμενα σε αυτο κουτακι στην προσοψη συνηθως της οικοδομης ερχοταν εναεριο καλωδιο του ΟΤΕ.Και εσωτερικα του κουτιου ειχε μια τρυπα απο οπου εφευγαν τα καλωδια της οικοδομης (τα παλια κλασικα δικλωνα με τις μονο 2 επαφες) και πηγαιναν σε καθε διαμερισμα.

Υπαρχει περιπτωση λοιπον αυτο το εναεριο καλωδιο να δημιουργει προβληματα και απωλειες????

----------


## sparkie

> Καμμια απαντηση μεχρι τωρα !!!!


Κανένας με πρόβλημα με το internet έχει και εννοω το loggin που κάνει ο router εγώ έχω συχνά προβλήματα άστε που χρεώνονται και οι αναπάντητες στα κινητά ...τι κουφά είναι αυτά...?

----------


## Insomniac

> Ειναι ομως μακρια για τα 16.Δεν ξερω και για τα 10.Και αν ο χαλκος δεν ειναι "ποιοτικος" στην περιοχη του.
> 
> Ειχε αναφερει κατι οτι συνδεσανε το utp καλωδιο απευθειας στο κουτακι που γραφει ΟΤΕ εξω απο το σπιτι.
> 
> Απο οτι θυμαμαι απο το παλιο σπιτι που εμενα σε αυτο κουτακι στην προσοψη συνηθως της οικοδομης ερχοταν εναεριο καλωδιο του ΟΤΕ.Και εσωτερικα του κουτιου ειχε μια τρυπα απο οπου εφευγαν τα καλωδια της οικοδομης (τα παλια κλασικα δικλωνα με τις μονο 2 επαφες) και πηγαιναν σε καθε διαμερισμα.
> 
> Υπαρχει περιπτωση λοιπον αυτο το εναεριο καλωδιο να δημιουργει προβληματα και απωλειες????


 
Δεν με ενδιαφερουν τοσο τα 16 ή 10 αλλα η σταθεροτητα και να μιλαω στο τηλεφωνο χωρις φοβο οτι θα κοπει η γραμμη και θα γινω και ... ρεζιλι  ,εστω λιγο για την επιλογη μου για φυγη απο ΟΤΕ.

----------


## skotadi

> Κανένας με πρόβλημα με το internet έχει και εννοω το loggin που κάνει ο router εγώ έχω συχνά προβλήματα άστε που χρεώνονται και οι αναπάντητες στα κινητά ...τι κουφά είναι αυτά...?


Τι ειναι τουτο παλι?

----------


## Sovjohn

> Κανένας με πρόβλημα με το internet έχει και εννοω το loggin που κάνει ο router εγώ έχω συχνά προβλήματα άστε που χρεώνονται και οι αναπάντητες στα κινητά ...τι κουφά είναι αυτά...?


Κανένα πρόβλημα στο internet...Το ότι χρεώνονται οι αναπάντητες στα κινητά (που ΔΕΝ χρεώνονται) πως ακριβώς το συμπέρανες?

----------


## No-Name

Αν βγήκε τηλεφωνητης στο καλούντα και εσύ το έκλεισες εκείνη την ώρα δεν ειναι ευθυνη της νετ1

----------


## sparkie

> Κανένα πρόβλημα στο internet...Το ότι χρεώνονται οι αναπάντητες στα κινητά (που ΔΕΝ χρεώνονται) πως ακριβώς το συμπέρανες?


έκανα αναπάντητη για να βρώ το κινητό μου όπως κάνουμε συνήθως αν δεν θυμόμαστε που το έχουμε αφήσει και στο e-bill φανερώθηκε ο αριθμός του κινητού μου με χρόνο 00 και χρέωσει 0,071 ,βέβαια μετά απο δύο μέρρες το 00 στον χρόνο έγινα 03 δευτερα ...τα παρακολουθώ αυτά καθε μέρα....απο τότε δεν ξανα έκανα κλήση σε κινητό άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας

........Auto merged post: sparkie added 3 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........




> Αν βγήκε τηλεφωνητης στο καλούντα και εσύ το έκλεισες εκείνη την ώρα δεν ειναι ευθυνη της νετ1


Βλέπετε τι ΕΝΝΟΩ!!!!

----------


## Sovjohn

Χμμ? Το e-billing δεν είναι 100% έτοιμο ακόμα. Πολλές φορές έχει περάσει σωστά τη χρέωση αλλά όχι τη διάρκεια σε κινητά, ωστόσο αναπάντητη χωρίς να σηκώσω γραμμή δεν έχει χρεώσει ποτέ! Και όντως, αν μια "αναπάντητη" τελικά συνδεθεί με τηλεφωνητή, χρεώνεται φυσικά, όπως γίνεται παντού παγκοσμίως...

Δεν υπάρχει θέμα χρεώσεων σε αναπάντητες (π.χ. χτυπάει 3 φορές χωρίς τηλεφωνητή / προώθηση και το κλείνουμε).

----------


## Insomniac

Εγω εχω κανει πολλες κλισεις στο κιντητο μου αναπαντητες χωρις καμμια χρεωση στο ebilling *ΑΛΛΑ* μια που ηταν οντως χρεωσιμη με βλεπει σαν Q (λογω ισως του 699....) αλλα εγω ειμαι σε Voda και εχω φορητοτητα !!!

Τι γινεται με τις φορητοτητες που δεν ισχυει ιδια χρεωση σε ολα τα δικτυα ???

----------


## sparkie

> Χμμ? Το e-billing δεν είναι 100% έτοιμο ακόμα. Πολλές φορές έχει περάσει σωστά τη χρέωση αλλά όχι τη διάρκεια σε κινητά, ωστόσο αναπάντητη χωρίς να σηκώσω γραμμή δεν έχει χρεώσει ποτέ! Και όντως, αν μια "αναπάντητη" τελικά συνδεθεί με τηλεφωνητή, χρεώνεται φυσικά, όπως γίνεται παντού παγκοσμίως...
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει θέμα χρεώσεων σε αναπάντητες (π.χ. χτυπάει 3 φορές χωρίς τηλεφωνητή / προώθηση και το κλείνουμε).


Και κάτι άλλο για να το ξέρουν όσοι κάνουν κάποια εργασία όπως το να τραβήξουν καινούργιο καλώδιο απο τον κατανεμητή προς το διαμέρισμα τους. Αν τους έχουν κλειδώσει πάει και τελείωσε δεν γίνεται τίποτα και ας έχουν φτίαξει τα στατιστικά τους με την εργασία που έκαναν έτσι την πάτησα και εγώ δεν μπορώ να ανεβάσω τον συνχρονισμό του router και ας έφτιαξα το margin απο 9 στα 12 σταθερά πλέον. Τέλος πάντων ευτυχώς δεν έχω αποσυνχρονισμούς και όχι χάρης το κλείδωμα αλλά λόγο του εξωτερικού καλωδίου που πέρασα στο διαμερισμά μου.

----------


## mich83

Πολύ απλά παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και τους λες; να σε ξεκλειδώσουν και να δοκιμάσουν μήπως κλειδώνει σε καλύτερη ταχύτητα  :Neutral:

----------


## sparkie

> Πολύ απλά παίρνεις τηλέφωνο και τους λες; να σε ξεκλειδώσουν και να δοκιμάσουν μήπως κλειδώνει σε καλύτερη ταχύτητα


Νομίζεις δεν το έκανα ...αλλά μου είπαν ότι το τεχνικό τμημα θα τους επιστρεψει το αιτημα χωρίς να γίνει δεκτο ....βγάλε ακρη
Για να φανταστήτε είχα στις 5ωρες που κρατιόταν το router συνχρονισμένο 34.784.581 errors και τώρα έχω μόνο 34.000

----------


## mich83

Λάθος σου είπανε μάλλον. Εγώ το έχω κάνει 2-3 φορές.

----------


## sparkie

> Λάθος σου είπανε μάλλον. Εγώ το έχω κάνει 2-3 φορές.


Ο χτεσινός άλλα μου είπε αλλά μου είπαν τώρα άντε να δούμε απο δευτέρα. Πάντος θεωρούν το πέσιμο του internet  πιο σημαντικο απο τον αποσυνχρονισμό ευτυχώς τους καβεί και λίγο  :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> Βλέπετε τι ΕΝΝΟΩ!!!!


Βλέπουμε και βγάλαμε τα συμπεράσματά μας!  :Whistle:

----------


## spartacus

> Κανένας με πρόβλημα με το internet έχει και εννοω το loggin που κάνει ο router εγώ έχω συχνά προβλήματα άστε που χρεώνονται και οι αναπάντητες στα κινητά ...τι κουφά είναι αυτά...?



είναι εντελώς αδύνατον να χρεώνονται οι αναπάντητες, βγήκε τηλεφωνητής; καλώς χρεώθηκες,  τι περίμενες δηλαδή μήπως να αφήσεις και δωρεάν το μήνυμα σου; χαλαρώστε και αφήστε τα κουφά :Smile:

----------


## Mercyful_Fate_666

Πάντως παλαιότερα και εγώ είχα δει κλήσεις με μηδενική διάρκεια και κανονική (αλλά μικρή) χρεώση... Το ανέφερα, το είδε και ο υπάλληλος της εξυπηρέτησης, και μετά από λίγες μέρες εξαφανίστηκαν από το ebill οι κλήσεις αυτές (βέβαια δεν μπόρεσα να εξακριβώσω εάν εξαφανίστηκαν και οι αντίστοιχες χρεώσεις, χωρίς να έχει και ιδιαίτερη σημασία γιατί ήταν πολύ μικρές οι χρεώσεις αυτές).

Τώρα πάντως έχω στο e-bill κανα 2 πρόσφατες αναπάντητες στο κινητό μου, με διάρκεια γύρω στα 10-15 δευτερα και χρέωση κάπου στα 0.050...  :Thinking:

----------


## Insomniac

Εγω σημερα απο τις 6 το πρωι μεχρι τις 1 το μεσημερι δεν ειχα ουτε τηλεφωνο ουτε internet. Μου ειπαν απο netone  οτι υπηρχε γενικοτερο προβλημα. Εχε καποιος αλλος προβλημα ??? 

Ειμαι Λυκοβρυση με dslam Ν.Ηρακλειου.

----------


## dimpard

> Εγω σημερα απο τις 6 το πρωι μεχρι τις 1 το μεσημερι δεν ειχα ουτε τηλεφωνο ουτε internet. Μου ειπαν απο netone  οτι υπηρχε γενικοτερο προβλημα. Εχε καποιος αλλος προβλημα ??? 
> 
> Ειμαι Λυκοβρυση με dslam Ν.Ηρακλειου.


Εδώ στο Χαλάνδρι, δεν παρατήρησα κανένα πρόβλημα.
Μήπως το "γενικοτερο" αφορούσε την περιοχή σου ή και κάποιες άλλες κοντινές?

----------


## spartacus

ειχα κι εγω παρομοιο προβλημα αλλά με πολύ μικρη διαρκεια, όπως και εχτες, μου ειπαν οτι ειναι γενικο το προβλημα και οτι πολύ συντομα θα επιλυθεί.

----------


## Insomniac

> Εδώ στο Χαλάνδρι, δεν παρατήρησα κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Μήπως το "γενικοτερο" αφορούσε την περιοχή σου ή και κάποιες άλλες κοντινές?


 
Μαλλον οχι μονο την  δικη μου περιοχη


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=154799

----------


## daddycool

Από την παρασκεύη το απόγευμα ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ
Τα στατιστικά μου

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.997
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 13,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 15,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 9,5
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	2 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 751
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	5 / 307

Πώς τα βλέπετε???

Οι εντυπώσεις μου: 
Γενικά ψιλοσέρνεται και στο σερφάρισμα και στο downloading. Θα δώσω περισότερα ποσοτικά στοιχέια επ'αυτού προσεχώς... Πριν ήμουνα με τη βιβόντι σε shared και πηγαινε πολυ καλύτερα και στα δύο παραπάνω σημεία.
Εκέινο που έιναι περιεργο έιναι ότι με τη βιβο η γραμή έιχε πολύ καλύτερα στατιστικά. Το S/N margin ας πούμε ήταν 30db. Τί άλλαξε αφού η φυσική γραμμή παρέμεινε η ίδια???

Το τηλέφωνο μέχρι στιγμής χωρίς πρόβλημα η δεύτερη γραμμή, όμως 'εμεινα χωρίς τη βασική γραμμή όλο το σαβ κυρ γιατι δεν ολοκληρώθηκε η φορητότητα  :Thinking:

----------


## skotadi

Απο ποια περιοχη?Ημερομηνια αιτησης?ομιζω οτι αν κ εισαι κοντα στο dslam εχει πολυ θορυβο η γραμμη σου Αναρωτιεμαι κ εγω πως ειχες καλυτερα στατιστικα με viv!

----------


## daddycool

> Απο ποια περιοχη?Ημερομηνια αιτησης?ομιζω οτι αν κ εισαι κοντα στο dslam εχει πολυ θορυβο η γραμμη σου Αναρωτιεμαι κ εγω πως ειχες καλυτερα στατιστικα με viv!


Περιοχή: Δάφνη
Αίτηση: Τέλη Οκτωβρίου
Όσο για το θόρυβο , δεν ξέρω κι εγω τι να πώ. Με βιβ είχα καλυτερα στατιστικά, μάλιστα τα έιχα δει πέμπτη βράδυ (και την παρασκελυή συνδέθηκα στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ)....

----------


## Sovjohn

Σε τι ταχύτητα ήσουν συνδεδεμένος στη Vivodi? Όσο ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού μοιραία τα στατιστικά αλλάζουν...Πάντως είναι σχετικά ΟΚ για 16 Mbps αυτή τη στιγμή...Αναμένουμε και εντυπώσεις αναλυτικότερα όταν τις έχεις.

----------


## dimpard

> Από την παρασκεύη το απόγευμα ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ
> 
> ........
> Οι εντυπώσεις μου: 
> Γενικά ψιλοσέρνεται και στο σερφάρισμα και στο downloading.
> ......


Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.

Με πόση ταχύτητα κατεβάζεις? Από ποια sites (Ελλάδα, εξωτερικό?)
Θεωρητικά, αφού κλειδώνει το speedtouch στα 15.997 και δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις, δεν θα πρέπει να σέρνεται στο downloading.

----------


## liakjim

Ολα τα τεστ ταχυτητας ειναι αναξιοπιστα. Δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις απο εναν γρηγορο σερβερ που θα ''τερματισει την γραμμη σου'' , π.χ. εδω : http://supportdownload.apple.com/dow....4.10Intel.dmg 
Λογικα θα πρεπει να δεις απο 1.6 - 1.9 Mb/sec. Εγω ειμαι στα 1.92!!!!

----------


## daddycool

> Ολα τα τεστ ταχυτητας ειναι αναξιοπιστα. Δοκιμασε να κατεβασεις απο εναν γρηγορο σερβερ που θα ''τερματισει την γραμμη σου'' , π.χ. εδω : http://supportdownload.apple.com/dow....4.10Intel.dmg 
> Λογικα θα πρεπει να δεις απο 1.6 - 1.9 Mb/sec. Εγω ειμαι στα 1.92!!!!


Με 550 KB/sec μέγιστο κατεβάζω από αυτό 
Με 800 περίου απο ntua. 
Θα δώσω περισσότερα στοιχεία αγότερα το βράδυ

........Auto merged post: daddycool added 8 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........




> Σε τι ταχύτητα ήσουν συνδεδεμένος στη Vivodi? Όσο ανεβαίνει η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού μοιραία τα στατιστικά αλλάζουν...Πάντως είναι σχετικά ΟΚ για 16 Mbps αυτή τη στιγμή...Αναμένουμε και εντυπώσεις αναλυτικότερα όταν τις έχεις.


στα 10Μb ημουνα στη βιβο.
στα 8 όμως κλειδωνε το μοντεμ (ίσως επειδή ήταν το παλιο speedtouch που το έιχα από την πρώτη μου σύνδεση, το 2003!!!  που δεν ηταν συμβατό με adsl2 )

----------


## Sovjohn

Οπότε κλείδωνες σε ADSL 1...Ναι τότε μπορεί να υπάρχει μια απόκλιση, μιλάμε ότι τώρα έχεις συνδεθεί σε 2πλάσια ταχύτητα και με ADSL 2+ πρωτόκολλο...

Για να δεις αν όντως η γραμμή σου πιάνει μπάζα, κατέβασε κάτι από Akamai...Η οποία έχει servers σε όλες τις χώρες (νομίζω και Ελλάδα) και σε πάει εκεί που είσαι κοντύτερα.

Ως παράδειγμα, drivers για την κάρτα γραφικών σου, από www.ati.com ή www.nvidia.com ανάλογα τι έχεις.

Και επίσης, επειδή το single connection δεν είναι πάντα το πιο αποτελεσματικό, δοκίμασε με κάποιο download manager της επιλογής σου (π.χ. Internet Download Manager, Flashget, Download Accelerator Plus, κτλ κτλ κτλ). Πιστεύω ότι δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα σε ταχύτητες, γιατί εγώ πάντα αν κατεβάζω με 5 connections πιάνω λίγο κάτω από 1700 KB/sec.

Κάνε καμία δοκιμή ακόμα  :Smile:

----------


## sparkie

> Βλέπουμε και βγάλαμε τα συμπεράσματά μας!


Μεγάλε κόψε την ειρωνία το κινητό μου το είχα πάνω στο καλοριφέρ δίπλα μου στα δύο μέτρα αλλά δεν μπορώ να το αποδείξω αυτό μπορώ....?
εδώ δεν επικοινωνούμε για να ανταλάξουμε εμπειρίες και να προστατευτούμε απο τυχόν συμβάντα που μπορεί να συμβαίνουν.Είτε επίτηδες είτε κατα λάθος ....δηλαδή κακός το είπα δεν πρέπει να έχουμε το νού μας,...?
Εκτός αν πρέπει να δείχνουμε τυφλή εμπιστοσύνη στον κάθε ένα επιχειρηματία ή σε κάθε εταιρία δεν σε καταλαβαίνω .......!!!!

----------


## daddycool

Από τους servers της nvidia κατέβαζα 3 αρχεία ταυτόχρονα με 900ΚΒ/sec. Βέβαια ξεκίνησε από πολύ χαμηλα: για τα πρώτα 10-15 δευτερόλεπτα κατέβαιναν με 15-20ΚΒ το καθένα.
Είναι λίγο ασανσέρ ακόμα και στο σερφάρισμα. Τη μια στιγμή  φορτώνει τις σελίδες γρήγορα και την επόμενη λες και έχω dial up. 
Για skype δεν συζητάμε, αδύνατο να στερίωσω μια κουβέντα της προκοπής, ενώ πρίν συνδιασκέψεις με 3 και 4 ήταν παιχνιδάκι.....
Πρέπει να μιλήσω με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ, αν πάντως έχετε ιδέες, πολύ ευχαρίιστως να τις ακούσω....

----------


## satyros

> Νομίζεις δεν το έκανα ...αλλά μου είπαν ότι το τεχνικό τμημα θα τους επιστρεψει το αιτημα χωρίς να γίνει δεκτο ....βγάλε ακρη
> Για να φανταστήτε είχα στις 5ωρες που κρατιόταν το router συνχρονισμένο 34.784.581 errors και τώρα έχω μόνο 34.000


εχει δίκιο, το έχω ζητ'ησει αρκετές φορες κ κάθε φορά μου λένε οτι δεν γίνεται γιατι λεέι σκεφτείται αν όλη την ώρα κάναμε πειράματα με την γραμμή του καθενος.Τώρα αν το χουν κάνει κάποιες φορές μπορεί να ταν ξηγημένο το παληκάρι στο τεχνικό τμήμα

----------


## miltiadis21

> έκανα αναπάντητη για να βρώ το κινητό μου όπως κάνουμε συνήθως αν δεν θυμόμαστε που το έχουμε αφήσει και στο e-bill φανερώθηκε ο αριθμός του κινητού μου με χρόνο 00 και χρέωσει 0,071 ,βέβαια μετά απο δύο μέρρες το 00 στον χρόνο έγινα 03 δευτερα ...τα παρακολουθώ αυτά καθε μέρα....απο τότε δεν ξανα έκανα κλήση σε κινητό άντε να αποδείξεις ότι δεν είσαι ελέφαντας


αυτό το είχα παρατηρήσει και εγώ στις αρχές.....

----------


## stergios_ath

Παιδιά δεν υφίσταται οποιαδήποτε χρεώση για αναπάντητες κλήσεις σε κινητά. Υπομονή μέχρι την έκδοση του λογαριασμού σας και εδώ θα είμαστε να πούμε τι τελικά ισχύει. :Thinking:

----------


## kok

Γειά σας, αιτήθηκα την 17/11 ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα (13/12) με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία:

Uptime:	0 days, 8:53:40

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	858 / 14.044

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	55,20 / 146,59

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 0,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 5,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	12.194 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 671.003

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 519.634

Πως σας φαίνονται τα δεδομένα της σύνδεσης; Μήπως το SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:10,0 / 5,5  είναι μικρό; Σκέφτομαι να ενοχλήσω αύριο τις Τεχνικές Υπηρεσίες. 

Αυτό που μένει είναι ότι ως εταιρεία ήταν συνεπής στην από μέρους τους τασσόμενη ημέρα ενεργοποίησης. 

 :Respekt:

----------


## anergos13

> Γειά σας, αιτήθηκα την 17/11 ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα (13/12) με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία:
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 8:53:40
> 
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	858 / 14.044
> 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	55,20 / 146,59
> ...


ΦΙΛΕ  ΤΟ  ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ  ΑΠΟ  65  60   Η΄ 63  ?.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΝΩ  ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΟΝ  ΤΣΑΚΟ  ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ  ΓΙΑ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ  ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ  ΞΕΡΩ  ΣΕ ΠΙΟ DSLAM  ΑΝΗΚΩ (ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ Η' ΧΟΛΑΡΓΟ ).ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΛ  ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ 65.

----------


## kok

> ΦΙΛΕ  ΤΟ  ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΣΟΥ ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ  ΑΠΟ  65  60   Η΄ 63  ?.ΓΙΑΤΙ ΜΕΝΩ  ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΣΤΟΝ  ΤΣΑΚΟ  ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΟΜΑΙ  ΓΙΑ ΝΕΤΟΝΕ  ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ  ΞΕΡΩ  ΣΕ ΠΙΟ DSLAM  ΑΝΗΚΩ (ΑΓΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ Η' ΧΟΛΑΡΓΟ ).ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΛ  ΑΡΧΙΖΕΙ ΑΠΟ 65.


Ξεκινάει από 63.... Κοντόπευκο κοντά Μετρό Δ. Πλακεντίας. Εγώ τσεκαρισμένα ανήκω στο dslam αγίας παρασκευής

----------


## dimpard

> Γειά σας, αιτήθηκα την 17/11 ενεργοποιήθηκα σήμερα (13/12) με τα παρακάτω στοιχεία:
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 8:53:40
> ....................
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0
> 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 5,5
> ..................
> 
> ...


Αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις ή προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο (έχεις πολλά Errors και χαμηλό SN Margin) καλά είσαι.
Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σε κλειδώσουν πιο χαμηλά.

Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.

........Auto merged post: dimpard added 2 Minutes and 18 Seconds later........

Το "Τύπος: ADSL2+ HOL Full", στο ADSL Info, ισχύει?

----------


## stergios_ath

Τάξτε μου!!!!!

Δεν ήταν να γράψω κάτι αρνητικό για την εταιρεία και τσούπ, ο ΟΤΕ μας κατασκευάσε το βρόχο!!!!

Με κάλεσε ο αδερφός μου χθές το απογευματάκι και μου λέει να ανάψω το ρούτερ......Και τι να δω: Πρώτο download με 1.1Mbs!!!!


Άντε και στα δικά σας!!!!


Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής έρχονται αργότερα.

----------


## LoVis

Καλημερα...

Πριν 1+ μηνα που εβαλα την γραμμη συνχρονιζα κανονικα στα 15.998 σχεδον 16 δλδ...
μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες και ενω η γραμμη πηγαινε μια χαρα... ξαφνικα αρχισε τις διακοπες!

Με συννενοηση και ταχυτητα με τους τεχνικους μεσα σε 1 ωρα με κατεβασαν στα 13.998 ...

Ερωτηση κρισεως : 
Αν τα καλώδια μου της πολυκατοικιας αντεχουν μεχρι 20mbit δλδ εχω καλα καλωδια .
Θα μπορεσω να ξαναπαω στα 16μβιτ ? τι μπορει να φταιει αν εχω εγω καλα καλωδια και το προβλημα ειναι εκτος σπιτιου ?
Αν κανει αναβαθμιση στα 24 η νετονε εγω τα ξεχναω απο τωρα?
Παρελθον : 16 ( και απορω γιατι μετα απο 2 εβδομαδες χαλασε το θεμα )
Παρών : 14
Μελλον ??? Μενω ως τα 14?
Πιστευω την εχουν και αλλοι την απορια και δεν ειμαι μονος...

Καμια ιδεα?
Και δεν εχω κανενα παραπονο απο Νετονε..καθαρα απορια  :Smile:

----------


## kok

> Αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις ή προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο (έχεις πολλά Errors και χαμηλό SN Margin) καλά είσαι.
> Υπάρχει πιθανότητα να σε κλειδώσουν πιο χαμηλά.
> 
> Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.
> 
> ........Auto merged post: dimpard added 2 Minutes and 18 Seconds later........
> 
> Το "Τύπος: ADSL2+ HOL Full", στο ADSL Info, ισχύει?


Το λάθος διορθώθηκε  :Whistle:  τα σημερινά δεδομένα είναι:
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	862 / 13.945
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	39,47 / 2,94
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 10,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 6,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	6.225.920 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2 / 384
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 284

----------


## gaff

Από κηφισιά υπάρχει κανείς ενεργοποιημένος ; 
Αν όχι μπορείτε να μου πείτε από την εμπειρία σας και από τις γνώσεις σας τι κατάσταση να περιμένω ; (Attn 30)

Ευχαριστώ  :Smile:

----------


## ariadgr

> Αν όχι μπορείτε να μου πείτε από την εμπειρία σας και από τις γνώσεις σας τι κατάσταση να περιμένω ; (Attn 30)


http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

----------


## gaff

Ευχαριστώ, αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω αν όντως αυτά τα νούμερα είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά για την περιοχή μου...

----------


## dimpard

> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	862 / 13.945
> 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 6,5
> 
> FEC Errors (Up/Down):	6.225.920 / 0
> CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2 / 384
> HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 284


Έχεις παρατηρήσεις αποσυνδέσεις?
Τα τηλέφωνα λειτουργούν κανονικά?

........Auto merged post: dimpard added 2 Minutes and 43 Seconds later........




> Τάξτε μου!!!!!
> 
> Δεν ήταν να γράψω κάτι αρνητικό για την εταιρεία και τσούπ, ο ΟΤΕ μας κατασκευάσε το βρόχο!!!!
> 
> Με κάλεσε ο αδερφός μου χθές το απογευματάκι και μου λέει να ανάψω το ρούτερ......Και τι να δω: Πρώτο download με 1.1Mbs!!!!
> 
> 
> Άντε και στα δικά σας!!!!
> 
> ...


Με τόσα καλά που έχεις γράψει, .... πρέπει να  ανταμειφθείς με .... μια καλή σύνδεση.
Καλορίζικη.  :Smile:

----------


## kok

Μετά από δήλωβη βλάβης, μου τροποποίησαν τα δεδομένα της γραμμής ως παρακάτω:

Uptime:	0 days, 0:25:06
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	862 / 12.287
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	0,98 / 1,97
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 1,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 9,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	32 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	6.225.920 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 182
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 134

Νομίζω ότι πλέον το SN Margin μου είναι εντάξει, εσείς τι λέτε; Το αρχικό ήταν 9,5/6,5.

Επισημαίνω ότι μου συνέστησαν και φυσικά εφάρμοσα την απεγκατάσταση του windows defender και απενεργοποίηση του windows firewall με ταυτόχρονη ενεργοποίηση του firewall της ΝetOne. Τα αποτελέσματα των εν λόγω τροποποιήσεων ήταν σημαντική βελτίωση στο browsing.

----------


## skotadi

Εγω φιλε kok πιστευω οτι ακομα ειναι πολυ χαμηλο.

----------


## stergios_ath

Σας παραθέτω τα στατιστικά μου!!

...Περιμένω τις επισημάνσεις σας.

Uptime: 1 day, 6:51:03 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 5,64 / 9,03 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 16,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,0 / 13,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 15,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 10 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 1 / 1.094 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 445

----------


## A_gamer

> Ευχαριστώ, αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω αν όντως αυτά τα νούμερα είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά για την περιοχή μου...


Η κάθε γραμμή είναι ξεχωριστή. Πιο αντιπροσωπευτική από το Attenuation είναι η σχέση SNR-ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού.

----------


## No-Name

Ο κάθε βρόχος έχει το δικό του μυστικό..... :Cool:

----------


## A_gamer

> Ο κάθε βρόχος έχει το δικό του μυστικό.....


 :Razz: 

Τι να κάνεις, τόσα χρόνια καλωδίωση και με τέτοια συντήρηση που γίνεται (π.χ. τα ΚΑΦΑΟ που είναι όλο σκουριά), η τύχη είναι πολύ σημαντική και (αντιστρόφως) ανάλογος με την τύχη σου είναι ο θόρυβος στο βρόχο (σου)...

----------


## No-Name

Σχετικά με το ΚΑΦΑΟ απλά συμπληρώνεις μια ωραία αίτηση στο τοπικο ΟΤΕσόπ με το πρόβλημα που έχει και εφόσον κριθεί απαραίτητο πάιζει να στο αλλάξουν.(έχεις χρόνο να το διαλύσεις μέχρι να περάσουν για έλεγχο)

----------


## Insomniac

Για πειτε μου ρε παιδια γιατι ακομα στο uptime δεν εχω δει ολοκληρη μερα ??? Το προβλημα εχει δηλωθει απο 19/11 σε netone αλλα ακομα καμμια λυση.

Uptime: 0 days, 1:02:30 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 8.190 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 275,65 / 109,50 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 18,5 / 34,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,5 / 14,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 45 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 2.910 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 845 / 285 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 4.677 / 139

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για πειτε μου ρε παιδια γιατι ακομα στο uptime δεν εχω δει ολοκληρη μερα ??? Το προβλημα εχει δηλωθει απο 19/11 σε netone αλλα ακομα καμμια λυση.
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 1:02:30 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 8.190 
> 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 275,65 / 109,50 
> ...


φιλε γιαννη 
υπαρχουν πολλοι λογοι για τις αποσυνδεσεις το θεμα ειναι στην δικη σου περιπτωση τι ειναι? και οι μονοι ειδικοι στο θεμα ειναι οι τεχνικοι και τα παιδια εδω να σου πουν εγω παντως με χαμηλοτερα στατιστικα απο σενα και αποσυνδεσεις δεν εχω αν και απεχω 1000μ και πανω απο το κεντρο τους.

ο λογος που θα φυγω απο την νετονε δεν ειναι η ποιοτητα των υπηρεσιων αλλα η πληρη διαχειριση του ρουτερ μου.

----------


## mich83

Εγω εδώ και ένα μήνα+ έχω πάμπολλες αποσυνδέσεις τη μέρα. Φυσικά καμία λύση στο πρόβλημα. Η προτασή τους ήταν να αλλάξω καλώδιο και να βάλω αυτό που είχαν στο κουτί. Οι τεχνικοί τους όμως είχαν μετρήσει το καλώδιο που έφτανε στο ρούτερ και είχε τα ίδια ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ νούμερα με αυτά του κατανεμητή..

----------


## largo

Σήμερα, Κυριακή 16 Δεκ 2007, είναι παλι μεγάλη πίκρα. Ολα σέρνονται.

----------


## Insomniac

> Σήμερα, Κυριακή 16 Δεκ 2007, είναι παλι μεγάλη πίκρα. Ολα σέρνονται.


 
Μαλλον κατι τοπικο ειναι.Εγω δεν εχω προβλημα (σημερα)!!!!

----------


## largo

> Μαλλον κατι τοπικο ειναι.Εγω δεν εχω προβλημα (σημερα)!!!!


Μπορεί. Υπάρχει κανείς στο Μαρούσι να μας πει αν έχει πρόβλημα ;

----------


## rdaniel

χμ ... από το πρωϊ έχω "κόφτη" στα 500Kbps περίπου...  :Thinking: Μέχρι χτες το βράδυ δεν υπήρχε. Αυτό τσεκαρισμένο με torrents, με κατέβασμα από NVIDIA και από bandwidthfiles στην NetOne.

Μάλλον κάποιες εργασίες θα κάνουν, πιστεύω μέχρι αύριο να επανέλθει.

----------


## dimpard

> Μπορεί. Υπάρχει κανείς στο Μαρούσι να μας πει αν έχει πρόβλημα ;


Χαλάνδρι και ...σέρνεται κατά το ήμισυ.
Κατεβάζω με 600 max, ενώ έπρεπε να είναι 1450 KB/s.
Στο browsing δεν παρατήρησα καθυστέρηση

----------


## incisiv

Και στο Ηρακλειο σερνεται....

----------


## Insomniac

> Και στο Ηρακλειο σερνεται....


 
Με netone εισαι ??? Στο προφιλ σου γραφεις on telecoms.

Κι εγω στο dslam Ηρακλειου ειμαι αλλα δεν εχω προβλημα.

----------


## incisiv

Τωρα ειναι καλυτερα με την συνδεση.
Στο γραφειο εχω full llu OnTelecoms  και στο σπιτι Ηρακλειο Αττικης εχω shared llu NetOne.

Σπιτι: shared llu 13067/1023 SNR 9,5/9 Att 24/14 Dslam:Ηρακλειο Αττικης

----------


## Insomniac

> Τωρα ειναι καλυτερα με την συνδεση.
> Στο γραφειο εχω full llu OnTelecoms και στο σπιτι Ηρακλειο Αττικης εχω shared llu NetOne.
> 
> Σπιτι: shared llu 13067/1023 SNR 9,5/9 Att 24/14 Dslam:Ηρακλειο Αττικης


 
Καταλαβα..Αν και εκτος θεματος αφου εχεις και απο τις δυο με ολλα τα +/- ποια θεωρεις καλυτερη ???

----------


## Sebu

Απο χτες το απογευμα παρατηρω ενα lag στο browsing αλλου μικρο και αλλου αρκετα μεγαλο.

Σε πινγκς που δοκιμασα και Ελλαδα και εξωτερικο ενω εχει νορμαλ νουμερα πχ Ελλαδα 50-60, Google 70, παρολα αυτα στιγμες στιγμες το 1 στα 4 βγαινει timeout.

Επισης στο tracert εχω παρα πολλα "αστερακια" σε σχεση με τις προηγουμενες μερες που δεν ειχα κανενα. Παρολα αυτα και στο 1ο hop ειμαστε καλα και στις ταχυτητες φυσαμε. Ελπιζω να ειναι κατι παροδικο και να εχει να κανει με την δρομολογηση και τυχον τριτους και οχι την ΝετΟνε.

----------


## Insomniac

Εγω εχω παρατηρησει το εξεις παραξενο αρκετες φορες αλλα ευτυχως κραταει λιγο...Ενω το σερφαρισμα και το downloading ειναι σχεδον αδυνατον το upload (τορρεντ) ειναι στα μεγιστα του. Υπαρχει εξηγηση για αυτο ???

----------


## Hetfield

Ναι υπαρχει. Αν χρησιμοποιεις Firefox, μπορεις να αυξησεις τον αριθμο των ταυτοχρονων συνδεσεων με διακομιστη. Αν τον αυξησεις, θα δεις και μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα.  :Wink:

----------


## mich83

Άλλο λέει. Και ναι όταν το απλόαντ φουλάρει, κόβει απίστευτα το ντάουνλόουντ. Η λύση είναι είτε κάποιο traffic shaping πρόγραμμα (π.χ. cfospeed), είτε να θέσεις κάποιο όριο στο απλόουντ ώστε να μη φτάνει στο απόλυτο μάξιμουμ.

----------


## pstr

mich83, εσύ ακόμα έχεις το πρόβλημα με τις πολλές αποσυνδέσεις; Δεν έγινε τίποτα;

----------


## mich83

Αυτή τη στιγμή που γράφω έχω 2 μέρες uptime. Το παράδοξο είναι ότι έχει συμβεί ξανά μέσα στο χάλι-διάστημα των αποσυνδέσεων να έχω και 4 μέρες uptime και ξαφνικά να αρχίζουν τα ίδια. Άλλο ένα στοιχείο που δείχνει ότι δε φταίει η καλωδίωσή μου  :Neutral:

----------


## Fanh

εχει κανεις νετονε στο γαλατσι?
ποσες μερες εκανε για την νεργοποιηση?

----------


## largo

Από τον Σεπτέμβριο χρησιμοποιώ ftp up/down σε μεγάλη κλίμακα, λόγω δουλειάς.

Απο την Κυριακή κάτι άλλαξε και με υποχρεώνει να χρησιμοποιώ passive mode σε όλους τους ftp servers. 

Διαφορετικά : "can't open connection" errors.

Συμπτωση ; Κυριακή ;

----------


## vtr1000f

και γω εχω μεγαλο προβλημα με ανοιγμα σελιδων, μπορει να κανει και δυο λεπτα να ανοιξει.
Ενω πριν με τορρεντ να τρεχει ανοιγε σε 2-3 δευτερολοπτα τωρα με κλειστο πολλες δεν τις ανοιγει καν.
Σε τηλεφωνο που τους πηρα μου ειπαν οτι ειχαν καποιο προβλημα αλλα θα στρωσει.
Επισης αρχισε και το τηλεφωνο να μην εχει καλη ποιοτητα, κανει διακοπες.
Ελπιζω να μην μου κατεβασουν και αλλο το προφιλ.

----------


## YanniG

:Clap:  Έγινε το θαύμα και ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ με Full γραμμή NETONE.
Κατάθεση αίτησης 12/11/2007.
Θεωρητική ημερομηνία φορητότητας από π-οτε :Thumb down:  27/11/2007
Ενεργοποίηση από ΝΕΤΟΝΕ  :One thumb up:  17/12/2007

Η γραμμή μου είναι στο κέντρο Τερψιθέας, αλλά μένω ψηλά στην Ήβης και γιαυτό είδα ταχύτητες download 3.66 Μbps
Το πρώτο που δοκίμασα ήταν κάποιο radio stream.Καμία διακοπή.Ενώ με τον προηγούμενο ήταν αδύνατο να ακούσω το stream λόγω υπερβολικών διακοπών.
Από το support του radio stream με είχαν ενημερώσει μετά από τεστ ping ότι ο πάροχος έκοβε πακέτα...π-οτέ  :Thumb down:  δεν το παραδέχτηκε ο προηγούμενος πάροχος.Τώρα είναι ΠΑΡΕΛΘΟΝ όμως... 

Ίσως να μπορέσει να ανέβει λίγο η ταχύτητα download;

----------


## dimpard

> Έγινε το θαύμα και ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ με Full γραμμή NETONE.
> ....
> 
> Ίσως να μπορέσει να ανέβει λίγο η ταχύτητα download;


Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση. Ποια είναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου?

----------


## Thanos_21

Επιτέλους συνδέθηκα και εγώ!!!

Αίτηση στις 28/11/07 και συνδέθηκα σήμερα 18/12/07. Μπορώ να πω ότι έγινα αρκετά γρήγορα η όλη διαδικασία.
Εκ πρώτης όψεως όλα φαίνονται καλά, τα τηλέφωνα μια χαρά και το ιντερνετ αρκετά γρήγορο. Από την σελίδα του μόντεμ βλέπω ότι λέει up: 1.023kbps  και down: 13.825kbps. Έκανα και ένα download από rapid και έπαιζε από 900 εως και 1250 kb/sec. 
Αυτά τα ολίγα για την ώρα.  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## YanniG

> Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση. Ποια είναι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου?


Ευχαριστώ!
Τα στατιστικά:
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 4.001

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	0,00 / 0,00

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,0

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,5 / 33,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 9,5

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	50 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	5.283 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	57 / 0

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	34 / 0

----------


## Insomniac

Μετ απο ενα μηνα σταματησαν και οι δικες μου αποσυνδεσεις μετα απο επικοινωνια με το cc με τον κυριο (Β) αλλα σε πολυ χαμηλο προφιλ.

Uptime:*1 day, 20:21:46*Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:764 / 6.142Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:9,36 / 9,02

----------


## Thanos_21

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 3:47:55
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 13.825
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	34,04 / 328,98
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,0 / 20,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 9,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 484
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	5 / 253

Πως τα βλέπετε, καλά είμαι ??

----------


## marsupilami

Καλησπερα ενεργοποιηθηκα κ εγω το απογευμα.Σε 12 εργασιμες  παρακαλω.Δεν εχω τσεκαρει τπτ απλα κατεβασα αρχεια απο ftp.ntua με 1300kbp/s κ ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.Δεν εχω τηλεφωνο  ακομα κ ηθελα να μου πειται αν ειναι θεμα ωρων η ημερων. Κ επεισης καμια αποψη για τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης μου.                                Uptime:	0 days, 0:45:03
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 12.890
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	3,15 / 23,64
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 28,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 9,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 182
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	7 / 108

----------


## vagskarm

marsupilami το πολύ σε μια μέρα, συνήθως είναι οκ και το τηλέφωνο. Καλή αρχή!

----------


## dimpard

> Ευχαριστώ!
> Τα στατιστικά:
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 4.001
> 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,5 / 33,0
> 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 9,5


Το modem σου συγχρονίζει πολύ χαμηλά και η γραμμή σου έχει χαμηλό SN Margin (9,5)
Σύμφωνα με το Attenuation  33, θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζει πάνω από 10.000. Σύμφωνα, με το "ADSL2+ Maximum Speed Calculator - ADSLgr.com" που μπορείς να δεις εδώ, μπορεί να συγχρονίζει μέχρι 14.000.
Μπορεί η καλωδίωση στην περιοχή σου να μην είναι καλή, μπορεί όμως και να φταίει εν μέρει η καλωδίωση του σπιτιού σου.

Θα πρότεινα να τσεκάρεις την καλωδίωση μέσα στο σπίτι σου (παλιές τηλεφωνικές πρίζες, το φίλτρο, το σπλίτερ -αν χρηιμοποιείς). Πολλές φορές μπορείς να βελτιώσεις σημαντικά την ποιότητα της γραμμής, λύνοντας αυτά τα θέματα.
Όπως, ίσως είδες στο thread "Στα πόσα Kbps συγχρόνισε το Speedtouch σας;" ένα σπλίτερ έκανε το Attenuation 68!!! και το modem συγχρόνιζε στα 1.853
Μόλις διορθώθηκε το πρόβλημα το Attenuation έγινε 9,5 και ο συχγρονισμός 13.998.

----------


## Valder

Ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ!!!!

*Ιδού:*


Uptime:	0 days, 0:30:36

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.997

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	8,86 / 196,91

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,0 / 17,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 17,0

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 13

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 5

----------


## Insomniac

> Δεν εχω τηλεφωνο ακομα κ ηθελα να μου πειται αν ειναι θεμα ωρων η ημερων.


 
Καλοριζικος !!! Εμενα τα τηλ δουλεψαν αμμεσα για να παιρνω και απο την αλλη μερα για να με καλουν.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ!!!!
> 
> *Ιδού:*
> 
> 
> Uptime:    0 days, 0:30:36
> 
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> 
> ...


Valder...Άψογη γραμμούλα, μπράβο! Καλά εσύ δεν έλεγες ότι τώρα πρόσφατα σου είπαν ότι πήγε η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ...Σε ενεργοποίησαν κιόλας?

Καλορίζικη! Άλλαξε και τις πληροφορίες στο ADSL προφίλ σου για να αντικατοπτρίζουν το ότι είσαι μέλος της Νετονίας και όχι της forthnet στα 768 =)

----------


## Valder

> Valder...Άψογη γραμμούλα, μπράβο! Καλά εσύ δεν έλεγες ότι τώρα πρόσφατα σου είπαν ότι πήγε η αίτηση στον ΟΤΕ...Σε ενεργοποίησαν κιόλας?
> 
> Καλορίζικη! Άλλαξε και τις πληροφορίες στο ADSL προφίλ σου για να αντικατοπτρίζουν το ότι είσαι μέλος της Νετονίας και όχι της forthnet στα 768 =)


28/11 αίτηση στη νετονια

5/12 αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ

12/12 παραλαβή ρουτερ

19/12 ενεργοποίηση.

Και φυσικά άλλαξα και τις πληροφορίες!!! :Clap: 

Σ΄ευχαριστώ Τζόνι!!! :Wink: 


ΥΓ: Το 210 μου δεν έχει έρθει ακόμα στη μια συσκευή. Το 211 στην άλλη ναι. Πολύ καλή η ποιότητα στην ομιλία!

----------


## Sovjohn

Ναι, το 210 παίρνει μερικές ώρες, λογικά ως αύριο θα μπορείς να καλείς και να σε καλούν σε κινητά και σταθερά - με εξαίρεση τα κινητά Q που έχουν προβλήματα ενημέρωσης φορητότητας και δεν πολυενημερώνονται για τις φορητότητες-...Θα το δεις και μόνος σου φυσικά.

----------


## Valder

> Ναι, το 210 παίρνει μερικές ώρες, λογικά ως αύριο θα μπορείς να καλείς και να σε καλούν σε κινητά και σταθερά - με εξαίρεση τα κινητά Q που έχουν προβλήματα ενημέρωσης φορητότητας και δεν πολυενημερώνονται για τις φορητότητες-...Θα το δεις και μόνος σου φυσικά.


Ε θα με παίρνουν στο κινητό οι Κιουάδες. :Razz: 

Καλά ε, έχω να πω ενα πράγμα... Νιώθω πολύ όμορφα!!! Χαρούμενος, σα να μου φυγε ένα βάρος!!!

Τώρα μόνο με τη γκόμενά μου μένει να μη σφάζομαι κάθε μέρα για αηδίες! ΝΕΤΟΝΕ υπάρχει και σ' αυτόν τον τομέα; :Laughing:

----------


## Astaroth7

> 28/11 αίτηση στη νετονια
> 
> 5/12 αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ
> 
> 12/12 παραλαβή ρουτερ
> 
> 19/12 ενεργοποίηση.
> 
> Και φυσικά άλλαξα και τις πληροφορίες!!!
> ...



Μπράβο!!!! Καλορύζικος!
20 μερούλες ε? Μια χαρά!!!
Και η γραμμούλα σου βλέπω φυσάει!!!! :Clap:  :One thumb up:  :Clap:

----------


## dimpard

> Επιτέλους συνδέθηκα και εγώ!!!





> Ενεργοποιήθηκα κι εγώ!!!!





> Καλησπερα ενεργοποιηθηκα κ εγω το απογευμα.Σε 12 εργασιμες  παρακαλω.Δεν εχω τσεκαρει τπτ απλα κατεβασα αρχεια απο ftp.ntua με 1300kbp/s κ ειμαι ευχαριστημενος.Δεν εχω τηλεφωνο  ακομα κ ηθελα να μου πειται αν ειναι θεμα ωρων η ημερων. Κ επεισης καμια αποψη για τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης μου.                               
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 12.890
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 28,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 9,0




Καλορίζικες οι συνδέσεις σας  :Smile:   :One thumb up: 

*marsupilami*, καλή φαίνεται η σύνδεση σου για το Attenuation που έχεις. Θα μπορούσες λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο και ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω αν αξίζει το κόπο. 
Αυτό, που έχει μεγαλύτερη σημασία -κατά την γνώμη μου- είναι μην έχεις προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο και να μην έχεις αποσυγχρονισμούς.

----------


## alexshmmy

Ναι ρε παιδια και εγω αυτο που θελω απο την Νετονε ειναι να μην εχει πρβληματα το τηλεφωνο και αποσυγχρονισμους το ιντερνετ.Τωρα αν θα ειναι 16Μβ ή 10Μβ δεν με χαλαει αυφου ειναι πολυ καλυτερες απο τα 1024 του ΟΤΕ και οικονομικα πολυ καλη.
Για τις ταχυτητες ουτε καν πρεπει να το συζηταμε.
Στεθερη γραμμη πανω απ ολα.

----------


## marsupilami

Προς ενημερωση, ειχα σημερα τηλ αρα ηταν θεμα ωρων κ λειτουργουν μια χαρα τα παντα.
Μπραβο στη Netone για το χρονο ενεργοποιησης κ για τις επιδοσεις των υπηρεσιων της.

----------


## Thanos_21

Το δικό μου τηλέφωνο πάντως δεν κόπηκε καθόλου!!! Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα!! Απλά γύρισα το μεσημέρι σπίτι, έβαλα το τηλέφωνο και το pc στο modem και τέλος!!! Έτσι απλά.

----------


## Insomniac

> Το δικό μου τηλέφωνο πάντως δεν κόπηκε καθόλου!!! Δεν κατάλαβα τίποτα!! Απλά γύρισα το μεσημέρι σπίτι, έβαλα το τηλέφωνο και το pc στο modem και τέλος!!! Έτσι απλά.


 
Ετσι εκανα κι εγω αλλα ενδιαμεσα ειχε κοπει 2-3  ωρες .Μαλλον και σε σενα το ιδιο εγινε αλλα δεν ηταν καποιος σπιτι για  να το διαπιστωσεις.

----------


## Valder

Thanx παίδες!

Τώρα βέβαια, δεν ξέρω τι να κατεβάσω! Δεν *έχω* τι να κατεβάσω. Δεν πειράζει όμως. Κάποτε θα βρω κάτι που θα θέλω και θα μ' αρέσει. Είναι ταχύτερη και φθηνότερη από τον ΟΤΕ. Η δε ομιλία μια χαρά. Ήρθε και το 210 μου και είμαστε κομπλέ.

Βασικά για κάποιον σαν κι εμένα με 3 χρόνια adsl από ΟΤΕ, πιστεύω η μεγάλη αλλαγή δεν είναι τόσο η ταχύτητα, διότι έχεις περάσει σαν χρήστης το στάδιο που κατεβάζεις βλακείες σα μανιακός μόνο και μόνο για να δικαιολογήσεις την φουλ ταχύτητα της γραμμής σου. Η μεγάλη αλλαγή είναι ότι σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο για ενα αστικό/υπεραστικό/διεθνές και ακολουθεί η εξής κουβέντα.

Γιαγιά: "Πω πω μιλάμε 15 λεπτά. Θα σου ρθει ο ΟΤΕ πολλά λεφτά"

Valder: "Το χω τσάμπα ρε γιαγιά! Δεν έχω ΟΤΕ, αλλά άλλη εταιρία! Άλλα κόλπα! Θα σε παίρνω εγώ πλέον να μαθαίνω νέα εσού και του παππού".


Όπου γιαγιά βάλτε τη μαμά σας, το θείο σας, το γκομενάκι σας, όλα! :Cool:

----------


## Thanos_21

> Thanx παίδες!
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια, δεν ξέρω τι να κατεβάσω! Δεν *έχω* τι να κατεβάσω. Δεν πειράζει όμως. Κάποτε θα βρω κάτι που θα θέλω και θα μ' αρέσει. Είναι ταχύτερη και φθηνότερη από τον ΟΤΕ. Η δε ομιλία μια χαρά. Ήρθε και το 210 μου και είμαστε κομπλέ.
> 
> Βασικά για κάποιον σαν κι εμένα με 3 χρόνια adsl από ΟΤΕ, πιστεύω η μεγάλη αλλαγή δεν είναι τόσο η ταχύτητα, διότι έχεις περάσει σαν χρήστης το στάδιο που κατεβάζεις βλακείες σα μανιακός μόνο και μόνο για να δικαιολογήσεις την φουλ ταχύτητα της γραμμής σου. Η μεγάλη αλλαγή είναι ότι σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο για ενα αστικό/υπεραστικό/διεθνές και ακολουθεί η εξής κουβέντα.
> 
> Γιαγιά: "Πω πω μιλάμε 15 λεπτά. Θα σου ρθει ο ΟΤΕ πολλά λεφτά"
> 
> Valder: "Το χω τσάμπα ρε γιαγιά! Δεν έχω ΟΤΕ, αλλά άλλη εταιρία! Άλλα κόλπα! Θα σε παίρνω εγώ πλέον να μαθαίνω νέα εσού και του παππού".
> ...


+1. Έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο!!!  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic





> Thanx παίδες!
> 
> Τώρα βέβαια, δεν ξέρω τι να κατεβάσω! Δεν *έχω* τι να κατεβάσω. Δεν πειράζει όμως. Κάποτε θα βρω κάτι που θα θέλω και θα μ' αρέσει. Είναι ταχύτερη και φθηνότερη από τον ΟΤΕ. Η δε ομιλία μια χαρά. Ήρθε και το 210 μου και είμαστε κομπλέ.
> 
> Βασικά για κάποιον σαν κι εμένα με 3 χρόνια adsl από ΟΤΕ, πιστεύω η μεγάλη αλλαγή δεν είναι τόσο η ταχύτητα, διότι έχεις περάσει σαν χρήστης το στάδιο που κατεβάζεις βλακείες σα μανιακός μόνο και μόνο για να δικαιολογήσεις την φουλ ταχύτητα της γραμμής σου. Η μεγάλη αλλαγή είναι ότι σηκώνεις το τηλέφωνο για ενα αστικό/υπεραστικό/διεθνές και ακολουθεί η εξής κουβέντα.
> 
> * Γιαγιά: "Πω πω μιλάμε 15 λεπτά. Θα σου ρθει ο ΟΤΕ πολλά λεφτά"*
> 
> Valder: "Το χω τσάμπα ρε γιαγιά! Δεν έχω ΟΤΕ, αλλά άλλη εταιρία! Άλλα κόλπα! Θα σε παίρνω εγώ πλέον να μαθαίνω νέα εσού και του παππού".
> ...


Όταν μίλαγα εγώ στην δικιά μου από την Αγγλία, με access number (=πρακτικά τσάμπα, στα δωρεάν λεπτά του κινητού μου), και της το είπα ότι δεν πλήρώνω, άρχισε να μου λέει για πράγματα του Σατανά, και με ρώτησε αν κλέβω...  :Laughing:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## vasostan

Πολλά κέφια βλέπω...
Κάτι θα πρέπει να πηγαίνει καλά...

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους

----------


## dimpard

> Πολλά κέφια βλέπω...
> Κάτι θα πρέπει να πηγαίνει καλά...
> 
> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους


Ναι, ... μείωσε ο ΟΤΕ τις τιμές του  :Razz:  και προσπαθεί να γίνει ... εναλλακτικός (με όσα καλά και κακά αυτό συνεπάγεται)

Χρόνια πολλά και σε σένα. :Smile:

----------


## argal

Τελικα μετα απο 24 ωρες προσπαθειας για συγχρονισμο, εγινε το καλο και ευτυχως εχω τηλεφωνο και internet. Οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις ειναι θετικες. Μεγαλη διαφορα στην ταχυτητα downloading απο τον ΟΤΕ που ημουν προηγουμενως, αλλα μια μικρη εως ανεπαισθητη χειροτερευση στη τηλεφωνια. Αν σκεφθεις ομως οτι ειναι δωρεαν τα τηλεφωνηματα, δεν με χαλαει.

Αιτηση: 16/11
Ενεργοποιηση: 21/12

Τα στατιστικα της γραμμης:

Uptime:0 days, 3:59:31
Modulation:G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 10.986
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:28,34 / 166,73
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:15,5 / 32,5SN 
Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:12,0 / 10,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCMLoss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):1 / 0Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Link (Remote):0Error Seconds (Local/Remote):10 / 0FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0CRC Errors (Up/Down):1 / 3.071HEC Errors (Up/Down):1 / 1.727

Χρονια πολλα σε ολους

----------


## user1

> Τελικα μετα απο 24 ωρες προσπαθειας για συγχρονισμο, εγινε το καλο και ευτυχως εχω τηλεφωνο και internet. Οι πρωτες εντυπωσεις ειναι θετικες. Μεγαλη διαφορα στην ταχυτητα downloading απο τον ΟΤΕ που ημουν προηγουμενως, αλλα μια μικρη εως ανεπαισθητη χειροτερευση στη τηλεφωνια. Αν σκεφθεις ομως οτι ειναι δωρεαν τα τηλεφωνηματα, δεν με χαλαει.
> 
> Αιτηση: 16/11
> Ενεργοποιηση: 21/12
> 
> Τα στατιστικα της γραμμης:
> 
> Uptime:0 days, 3:59:31
> Modulation:G.992.5 annex A
> ...


ρε φιλε πως γινεται με ιδια στατιστικα με σενα να πιανω λιγοιτερη απο τη μιση ταχυτητα
τι ερασιτεχνες ειναι αυτοι?

----------


## stergios_ath

Επειδή ανανέωσα το προφίλ μου εισάγωντας το Line Attenuation και το SN Margin (νομίζω) τα έχω βάλει σωστά;

Σας παραθέτω τα στατιστικά της γραμμής:

Uptime: 2 days, 21:59:52 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 7,54 / 12,21 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 15,5 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,5 / 13,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 16,5 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 3 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 30 / 1.414 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 127 / 866

----------


## skotadi

Πολυ καλα στατιστικα.
Σωστα τα εχεις βαλει :Smile:

----------


## stergios_ath

> Πολυ καλα στατιστικα.
> Σωστα τα εχεις βαλει


Thanks!

----------


## kok

Μετά από δήλωση νέας βλάβης, μου τροποποίησαν ελπίζω για τελευταία φορά,  τα δεδομένα της γραμμής ως παρακάτω:

*ΝΕΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ*
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:858 / 10.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:16,34 / 80,26
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 0,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:18,0 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:10,0 / 13,0

*ΠΑΛΑΙΑ ΔΕΔΟΜΕΝΑ*
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 862 / 12.287
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 0,98 / 1,97
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 1,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 18,0 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 9,0

Την αλλαγή τη ζήτησα γιατί διαπίστωσα στις απογευματινές ώρες (ώρες αιχμής) ότι είχα πολλά παγώματα, delays και κολλήματα, που πρέπει να οφείλονταν στο οριακό μου SN Margin, το οποίο θα έπρεπε να είναι > του 10.

Το αρχικό ήταν 9,5/6,5 με ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού 1Mbps/14Mbps. Θυσίασα συνολικά περίπου 4Mbps για να πετύχω την απαραίτητη σταθερότητα στη γραμμή μου  :Sorry: 

Νομίζω ότι πλέον το SN Margin μου είναι εντάξει, εσείς τι λέτε;  :Thinking:

----------


## xmerkos

Επειδη είμαι καινούριος μπορεί να μου πει κανείς για όλες αυτές τις μετρήσεις υπάρχουν κάπου τα defaults που θα έπρεπε να έχει κανείς για να δει αν είναι σωστή η γραμμή του ?

----------


## Insomniac

> Έκανα αίτηση για αναβάθμιση από 768 σε 2 mbps ConnX.
> Γνωρίζει κανείς τι μπορεί να φταίει και το download μου δεν έχει αλλάξει δηλ. κατεβάζω ακόμη με 77 kb/s
> Οι ρυθμίσεις που δίνει το router είναι 
> 
> DSL Type: G.992.5 annex B 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 256 / 2.047 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 5,72 / 36,69 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 7,0 / 13,5 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 12,0 
> ...


 
Σε λαθος section ποσταρες....Εδω μιλαμε για την netone.

Τωρα για τον ΟΤΕ οτι και να πουμε λιγο θα ειναι ...Τα εζησα τοσα χρονια!!! Με 2 μεγαμιτ κατεβαζα με 30ΚΒ/sec.

----------


## noths

Εγώ ενεργοποιήθηκα στις 16/12 μετά από περιπέτειες αποεμπλοκής από Vivodi. Αρχικά τα στατιστικά μου ήταν κάπως έτσι:
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 7.692 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 1,01 / 2,98 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 22,5 / 42,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 9,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 8 / 141 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 71

αλλά είχα πολλές αποσυνδέσεις, καθημερινά 1-2, maximum uptime 3 ημέρες με down bw 6.000 περίπου. Μετά από τηλ. στο cc τελικά διαμορφώθηκαν ως εξής:
Uptime: 4 days, 0:40:40 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 7.165 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 79,25 / 1,13 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 15,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 22,5 / 42,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,5 / 6,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 21 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 1.005 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 3.820 / 164.963 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 1.093 / 41.338 

το sn margin μόλις 6,0 αλλά παραδόξως 4 ημέρες uptime. Δεν τολμώ να κάνω restart το router να δω που θα ξανακλειδώσει. Είδωμεν.

----------


## StavrosL

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους


Ενεργοποίηση 24/12  Τερψιθέα.ΟΛΑ ΟΚ



Uptime:0 days, 2:39:14
Modulation:G.992.5 annex ABandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 15.997Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:279,19 / 1,75Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,5 / 18,0Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:10,0 / 21,5SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:10,5 / 11,0Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCMLoss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0Loss of Link (Remote):0Error Seconds (Local/Remote):0 / 0FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0CRC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 190HEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 119

----------


## pstr

> Επειδη είμαι καινούριος μπορεί να μου πει κανείς για όλες αυτές τις μετρήσεις υπάρχουν κάπου τα defaults που θα έπρεπε να έχει κανείς για να δει αν είναι σωστή η γραμμή του ?


Διάβασε αυτό το άρθρο http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205 και θα λυθούν όλες οι απορίες σου...






> ρε φιλε πως γινεται με ιδια στατιστικα με σενα να πιανω λιγοιτερη απο τη μιση ταχυτητα
> τι ερασιτεχνες ειναι αυτοι?


Δεν μας δίνεις και τα δικά σου στατιστικά πριν τους κρίνουμε αν είναι ερασιτέχνες ή όχι;

----------


## tuxy123

Γεια χαρά , 

είναι  15 μέρες περίπου που συνδέθηκα , όμως η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ ασταθής 
πολλά disconnects ,με μέγιστο uptime που έχω δεί 8 ώρες , συνήθως δεν είναι πάνω από 2 ώρες , παραθέτω στατιστικά :

Uptime:	0 days, 0:12:08
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 8.908
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]:	959,00 / 2,57
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 34,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 10,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	25 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	2.540 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	5.386 / 279
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	12.557 / 200

τα errors πιάνουν μεγάλες τιμές μετά απο λίγη ώρα , 
 ενώ βλέπω κ τιμές στο Loss of signal που δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς είναι . Πέφτω στο τ.κέντρο αμαρουσίου κ είμαι αρκετά μακριά γύρω στα 2 km . 


Σκέφτηκα  να ελέγχξω στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση .
Στην κεντρική μπρίζα φτάνουν συνολικά 4 ζεύγη καλωδίων , 2 απο τα οποία συγχρόνιζαν ! δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι το κεντρικό .  

Τι συμβουλές έχετε παιδιά (?) Εαν δεν καταφέρω να πάρω αποδεκτά uptimes δεν μπορώ να παραμείνω στο δίκτυο της  εταιρίας .

----------


## Insomniac

> Γεια χαρά , 
> 
> είναι 15 μέρες περίπου που συνδέθηκα , όμως η γραμμή μου είναι πολύ ασταθής 
> πολλά disconnects ,με μέγιστο uptime που έχω δεί 8 ώρες , συνήθως δεν είναι πάνω από 2 ώρες , παραθέτω στατιστικά :
> 
> Uptime:    0 days, 0:12:08
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / 8.908
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]:    959,00 / 2,57
> ...


 
Ειχα κι εγω πολλες αποσυνδεσεις καθε 3-4 ωρες max , μεχρι που με κατεβασαν στα 6145 .Τωρα 12 μερες δεν εχω *καμμια* αποσυνδεση.Ισως ειναι η μονη λυση αν δεν φταιει η καλωδιωση σου.

----------


## fabiawrc

stavrol ποσες μερες εκαναν για να σε ενεργοποιησουν?

----------


## liakjim

Καλησπερα.
Ζητω απο το forum βοηθεια στο εξης περιεργο προβλημα:
Εχω παρατηρησει οτι , οταν η γραμμη μου φτανει στα ορια της (1,6 - 1,9 Mbyte/sec) (νομιζω) και ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στo router μεσω ethernet τοτε μετα απο 15-30 λεπτα χανω την συνδεση. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι οταν εκεινη την στιγμη συνδεθω με wifi τοτε ειναι ολα μια χαρα. Με ethernet μπορω να ξανασυνδεθω μονο με επανεκκινηση του υπολογιστη! Τι μπορει να φταει? Γονατιζει το ρουτερ ή η καρτα μου ? Τα στοιχεια της γραμμης μου :


Uptime:	0 days, 12:45:29
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.997
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	2,64 / 11,97
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 18,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 17,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	17 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	49 / 2.371
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	569 / 1.834

Καθε βοηθεια - σκεψη ευπροσδεκτη.Ευχαριστω

----------


## StavrosL

> stavrol ποσες μερες εκαναν για να σε ενεργοποιησουν?


8-11 εκανα αιτηση αλλα απο δικο μου λαθος ο ΟΤΕ απεριψε την αιτητη.
Αν δεν υπηρχε αυτο το προβλημα πιστευω οτι θα εκαναν 25-27 ημερες.

----------


## Sebu

> Καλησπερα.
> Ζητω απο το forum βοηθεια στο εξης περιεργο προβλημα:
> Εχω παρατηρησει οτι , οταν η γραμμη μου φτανει στα ορια της (1,6 - 1,9 Mbyte/sec) (νομιζω) και ειμαι συνδεδεμενος στo router μεσω ethernet τοτε μετα απο 15-30 λεπτα χανω την συνδεση. Το περιεργο ειναι οτι οταν εκεινη την στιγμη συνδεθω με wifi τοτε ειναι ολα μια χαρα. Με ethernet μπορω να ξανασυνδεθω μονο με επανεκκινηση του υπολογιστη! Τι μπορει να φταει? Γονατιζει το ρουτερ ή η καρτα μου ? Τα στοιχεια της γραμμης μου :
> 
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 12:45:29
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.997
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	2,64 / 11,97
> ...


Κοιτα η γραμμη σου ειναι αψογη

Αφου λες οτι με ασυρματο δεν εχεις προβλημα και μονο με το ethernet το κανει αυτο ή κατι παιζει με την καρτα δικτυου ή με το καλωδιο που χρησιμοποιεις.

Αν μπορεις δωσε περισσοτερες λεπτομεριες για την καρτα δικτυου (pci, on board, chipset, drivers, ταχυτητα 10/100/1000 κτλ) καθως και για το καλωδιο που χρησιμοποιεις για τη συνδεση ρουτερ-pc. Ειναι utp,ftp,stp???Cat 5, Cat 6???

----------


## liakjim

Ο υπολογιστης ειναι φορητος κ εχω την καρτα δικτυου Broadcom Link Gigabit Ethernet , Vista και σιγουρα τους τελευταιους drivers.Το καλωδιο ειναι το κιτρινο του πακετου δηλ Utp, Cat5. Πραγματικα δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταει.Το μονο που με απασχολει ειναι το output power που ειναι  19db.Ποιο ειναι το ανω οριο? Επισης ποτε δεν εχω δει το uptime να δειχνει εστω κ μια μερα συμπληρωμενη.  :Thinking:  Καμοια ιδεα κανεις?

----------


## Sebu

Κοιτα με τα στατιστικα σου δεν θα επρεπε να εχεις θεμα.

Αρχικα πετα αυτο το καλωδιο και παρε ενα "σοβαρο" FTP Cat 5 ή Cat6.

Ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα με μικρο throughtput και μπουκωμα στη διακινηση δεδομενων στο εσωτερικο lan μεσω του Speedtouch και τελικα αιτια ηταν ενα τετοιο κιτρινο καλωδιο που το φυσακι ειναι απλα πρεσαριστο πανω στο καλωδιο.

Ψαξε για ενα που το φυσακι θα ειναι "δεμενο" και χοντρο πανω στο καλωδιο ή ενα που θα εχει κατι σαν μεταλλικο ελασμα γυρω απο το κλιπσακι.

Καπου εδω μεσα σε αλλο sub forum παλιοτερα ειχαμε αντιστοιχη κουβεντα για τα καλωδια.

Αν βρω το λινκ θα το ποσταρω να παρεις ιδεες.

Παντως σιγουρα δεν φταιει η γραμμη σου. Πριν δοκιμασεις οτιδηποτε μαζι τους και αρχισουν τους τσαμπα υποβιβασμους ταχυτητας εξασφαλισε πρωτα οτι δεν φταιει κατι στην πλευρα τη δικη σου με την καρτα δικτυου και το καλωδιο δικτυου.

*Edit:* Το βρηκα http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=139126 

Πας απο το ποστ 5 και κατω και διαβαζεις.Θα σου λυθουν αρκετες αποριες πιστευω. Το κλιπς με το "μεταλλακι" ειναι σαν και αυτο στην φωτο που θα δεις στο #5.

----------


## liakjim

Οκ.Θα το δοκιμασω . οταν αγορασω βεβαια , και θα σου πω. Ευχαριστω

----------


## pan.nl

Σήμερα που επέστρεψα στην Ελλάδα είδα οτι με ενεργοποίησαν...πολύ καλά, αν αναλογιστεί κανείς πως έκανα αίτηση στις 12/12. Δυστυχώς όμως...:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:343 / 2.589  
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:4,31 / 13,13  
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,5 / 18,0  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:41,0 / 43,0  
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:6,5 / 9,5  
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM  
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):11 / 0  
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0  
Loss of Link (Remote):0  
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):196 / 0  
FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0  CRC Errors (Up/Down):161 / 1.867  
HEC Errors (Up/Down):501 / 333

Χάλια δηλαδή. Αυτό που δε μπορώ να καταλάβω είναι πώς γίνεται στην ίδια γραμμή που με ΑΡΥΣ είχα attenuation 26/10 τώρα να είναι 43/41 (Shared LLU), παρόλο που μου έδινε attainable rate 8500/1000 με απλό ADSL.

Θα τους ζητήσω να κοιτάξουν τη γραμμή μου, αλλά μάλλον πάει για τερματισμό πριν λήξει ο μήνας, εκτός απροόπτου.

Κρίμα...

----------


## Sovjohn

Διακρίνω άπειρο θόρυβο...Σίγουρα δεν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα το splitter σου, ε? Χωρίς να θυμάμαι λεπτομέρειες, έχω την εντύπωση ότι και άλλοι είχαν ελαττωματικά splitter κτλ κτλ και τους πήγαινε το SNR και όλα τα στατιστικά στο θεό...

Αν έχει κανείς άλλος καμία ιδέα ας την πει, αλλιώς καλά ξεμπερδέματα εύχομαι...

----------


## marsupilami

Sovjohn αν θες πες μια γνωμη κ για τα δικα μου χαρακτηριστικα γραμμης.

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 13.373
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	125,30 / 76,82
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 27,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	2 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	69 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	36 / 96
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	85 / 60

Επισης απο που φαινετε ποσο σηκωνει η γραμμη μου?

----------


## magnan

με snr κατω απο 10...δυσκολα σηκωνεις παραπανω  :Sorry: 
ομως και τα 13 δεν ειναι ασχημα!!  :Cool:

----------


## marsupilami

Οχι μια χαρα ειναι απλα ρωταω για να ξερω την κατασταση της γραμμης.Ευχαριστω παντως.

----------


## A_gamer

> Οχι μια χαρα ειναι απλα ρωταω για να ξερω την κατασταση της γραμμης.Ευχαριστω παντως.


Η κατάσταση της γραμμής είναι η ταχύτητα και η σταθερότητα. Τα στατιστικά αυτά δε σου προσφέρουν χρήσιμες πληροφορίες αν δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις ή πολύ χαμηλό συγχρονισμό.

----------


## zeos

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Πρώτο ποστ στο κλαμπ των ενεργοποιημένων. Λοιπόν, η γραμμή μου κλειδώνει στα 15997 με στατιστικά
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 25,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 10,0.
Αλλά μετά από 6-7 ώρες πέφτει το down στα 2 ΜΒΙΤ και στρώνει μόνο με restart. Το καλό είναι ότι δεν κόβεται το τηλέφωνο. Τηλεφωνήματα στη ΝΕΤΟΝΙΑ και (κλασικά) κατέβασμα στα 14 μβιτ με τα ίδια στατιστικά. Αυτό το πρόβλημα όμως συνεχίζεται. Εγώ όμως λέω να μην ξανατηλεφωνήσω γιατί μάλλον θα με κατεβάσουν στα 10, στα 8 και γενικά όπου μέχρι να σταματήσει το πρόβλημα. Αμα με κατεβάσουν στα 8 όμως δεν λέει καθόλου, μια και με τα δήθεν 14 μόνο από τσίτα σέρβερς (ubuntu - nvidia) κατεβάζει με περίπου 1,3. Ειδάλλως πάνω από 600k δεν έχω δει πουθενά -με download manager. Για τόρρεντς δεν μιλάμε, γιατί εκεί μόνο το upload πάει τσίτα (95k). Οπότε, με 6-8 πραγματικά MBIT, πολλά είναι και τα 38 το μήνα... Η γνώμη σας;

........Auto merged post: zeos added 8 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........

Και κάτι τελευταίο. To browsing με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ -σε σχέση με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ- απλά... καμία σχέση... Στρίβεις τσιγάρο για να ανοίξει το adslgr, πας τουαλέτα για το microsoft.com και ένα κουφό! Σε μερικά ελληνικά σάιτ (ας πούμε στο athinorama.gr) αμα δεν βάλεις στον browser το www σε βγάζει σε sex site ή σου λέει page not found... Αυτά τα ολίγα και ελπίζω να είμαι ο μόνος που τα αντιμετωπίζει... Καλή χρονιά.

........Auto merged post: zeos added 1 Minutes and 35 Seconds later........

Ούτε καν netone.gr δεν σε βγάζει... Μάλλον πρόβλημα με DNS.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους. Πρώτο ποστ στο κλαμπ των ενεργοποιημένων. Λοιπόν, η γραμμή μου κλειδώνει στα 15997 με στατιστικά
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    11,5 / 25,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,5 / 10,0.
> Αλλά μετά από 6-7 ώρες πέφτει το down στα 2 ΜΒΙΤ και στρώνει μόνο με restart. Το καλό είναι ότι δεν κόβεται το τηλέφωνο. Τηλεφωνήματα στη ΝΕΤΟΝΙΑ και (κλασικά) κατέβασμα στα 14 μβιτ με τα ίδια στατιστικά. Αυτό το πρόβλημα όμως συνεχίζεται. Εγώ όμως λέω να μην ξανατηλεφωνήσω γιατί μάλλον θα με κατεβάσουν στα 10, στα 8 και γενικά όπου μέχρι να σταματήσει το πρόβλημα. Αμα με κατεβάσουν στα 8 όμως δεν λέει καθόλου, μια και με τα δήθεν 14 μόνο από τσίτα σέρβερς (ubuntu - nvidia) κατεβάζει με περίπου 1,3. Ειδάλλως πάνω από 600k δεν έχω δει πουθενά -με download manager. Για τόρρεντς δεν μιλάμε, γιατί εκεί μόνο το upload πάει τσίτα (95k). Οπότε, με 6-8 πραγματικά MBIT, πολλά είναι και τα 38 το μήνα... Η γνώμη σας;
> 
> ........Auto merged post: zeos added 8 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........
> 
> Και κάτι τελευταίο. To browsing με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ -σε σχέση με ΟΤΕΝΕΤ- απλά... καμία σχέση... Στρίβεις τσιγάρο για να ανοίξει το adslgr, πας τουαλέτα για το microsoft.com και ένα κουφό! Σε μερικά ελληνικά σάιτ (ας πούμε στο athinorama.gr) αμα δεν βάλεις στον browser το www σε βγάζει σε sex site ή σου λέει page not found... Αυτά τα ολίγα και ελπίζω να είμαι ο μόνος που τα αντιμετωπίζει... Καλή χρονιά.
> ...



Χμμ...ΟΚ, να τα πάρω ένα ένα:

Αν ο server δεν έχει bandwidth να σου δώσει, δεν ευθύνεται η νετονία, ο ΟΤΕ, η κακιά Microsoft, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Είπες ότι σε καλούς server πιάνεις καλές ταχύτητες, άρα η γραμμή σου αποδίδει ΟΚ.Στα torrents, κατεβάζεις από ΚΑΛΑ private torrents και δεν πιάνεις καλή ταχύτητα? Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Και γω αν κατεβάσω από ελληνικά torrents πιάνω π.χ. 200 KB/s max, αλλά από ξένα, private (π.χ. Feed The Net...κτλ), είναι >1 MB/s πάντα!Γενικά νομίζω ότι έχεις παρεξηγήσει λίγο το πως μπορεί μια γραμμή να πιάσει απόδοση, και όσο καλός και να ναι ο πάροχος σου, αν το άλλο άκρο δεν έχει bandwidth να σου δώσει, δεν γίνεται δουλειά.Όσο για "τα 38 είναι πολλά" - φαντάζομαι ότι δεν εννοείς ότι είναι πολλά μαζί με τηλεφωνία κτλ κτλ, γιατί τότε...απλά διαφωνούμε πολύ.Δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες ότι χάνεις την ταχύτητα και στρώνει μόνο με restart. Τι restart? Του speedtouch? Και αν δεν κάνεις restart τι κάνει?Για το browsing, ρίξε μια καλή ματιά στο PC σου, γιατί εγώ κόβω το κεφάλι μου ότι έχεις virus / spyware / adware κάπου χωμένο...Βλέπεις, αν δεν βάλω www στο athinorama.gr ή σε οτιδήποτε άλλο, φυσικά και δεν βγάζει page not found, και ΦΥΣΙΚΑ και δεν βγάζει sex sites! Και ναι, το netone.gr ανοίγει. Οπότε, ναι, εσύ μόνο τα αντιμετωπίζεις αυτά.Καλά ξεμπερδέματα και αναμένουμε περισσότερες εντυπώσεις όταν φτιάξεις το pc  :Razz:

----------


## pan.nl

Τελικά ή έκαναν δοκιμές στη γραμμή μου, ή κάτι είχα συνδέσει εγώ λάθος. Τώρα δίνει καλά αποτελέσματα:

Uptime:	0 days, 0:23:23
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.791
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	17,99 / 100,25
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,0 / 28,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 9,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	212 / 71
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	514 / 36

Ίσως μπορεί να πάει λίγο παραπάνω, αλλά και τα 10 Mbps μια χαρά είναι.  :Smile:

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Στα torrents, κατεβάζεις από ΚΑΛΑ private torrents και δεν πιάνεις καλή ταχύτητα? Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση. Και γω αν κατεβάσω από ελληνικά torrents πιάνω π.χ. 200 KB/s max, αλλά από ξένα, private (π.χ. *Feed The Net*...κτλ), είναι >1 MB/s πάντα!




Off Topic


		Αx ρε Sovjohn έχεις feed the net??!! :Respekt:  Που να δεις κάτω από 1 mbyte τότε!!Ζηλεύωωωωωωωω  :Razz: !

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic





> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Αx ρε Sovjohn έχεις feed the net??!! Που να δεις κάτω από 1 mbyte τότε!!Ζηλεύωωωωωωωω !


Όχι...δεν είμαι τόσο τυχερός  :Razz:  αλλά εχουν 2 φίλοι, ο ένας έχει και netone, και επειδή οι ΙΡ μας μοιάζουν, μου δανείζει το account καμιά φορά αν δεν το χρησιμοποιεί ο ίδιος =)

----------


## gaff

Off Topic


		Η κεντρική γραμμή του σπιτιού μου είναι στο ισόγειο το pc όμως στο υπόγειο, αν συνδέσω το ρούτερ (όχι ασύρματο) στον υπολογιστή ο πάνω όροφος θα μπορεί να έχει τηλέφωνο ; 
	


Καλή χρονιά σε όλους

----------


## ariadgr

> Η κεντρική γραμμή του σπιτιού μου είναι στο ισόγειο το pc όμως στο υπόγειο, αν συνδέσω το ρούτερ (όχι ασύρματο) στον υπολογιστή ο πάνω όροφος θα μπορεί να έχει τηλέφωνο ;


 :Arrow:  *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*

----------


## gaff

Να σαι καλά  :Smile:

----------


## pan.nl

Πρόβλημα τηλεφωνίας από χθες βράδυ. Η ένδειξη "Voice" είναι σβηστή και ακούγεται τόνος σα να είναι κατειλημμένο.

----------


## Insomniac

Δοκιμασα πρωτη φορα διεθνη κλιση (Γερμανια και Βελγιο) και η ποιοτητα ηταν αρκετα καλη !!! Εγω ακουγα σαν να καλω Ελλαδα αλλα απο Βελγιο με ακουγαν με μκροδιακοπες.

----------


## Sebu

Προβλημα με lag σε ολες τις σελιδες και αργο browsing εδω και 2 μερες.Παρολα αυτα το downloading πεταει και ειναι στο οριο.

Τα πινγκς ομως βγαζουν αρκετα timeouts, τα tracert βγαζουν αρκετα αστερακια.Εντουτοις το download ειναι τσιτα τα γκαζια.

Πως εξηγειται αυτο  :Thinking:   ?????

----------


## Sovjohn

Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με "αργό" browsing...Μπορείς να post καμιά σελίδα που σου έχει πρόβλημα ή καμιά διεύθυνση να κάνουμε και μεις traceroute? Μήπως είναι κάτι μεμονωμένο / ή στον κόμβο Φαλήρου?

----------


## magnan

ουτε εγω εχω προβλημα με τις σελιδες
για pings δεν ξερω ( βαριεμαι και να το κοιταξω ...)
downloads το τερματιζει  :Smile: 

Καλη χρονια παιδια!

----------


## Κωστής Μποτωνάκης

Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους.

Αν και επισκέπτομαι σχεδόν κάθε μέρα το ADSLGR, αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου μύνημα στο συγκεκριμένο forum.
Από το βράδυ της 28/12 μπήκα και εγώ στο club της NetOne. Η αρχική μου αίτηση έγινε στις 06/12.
Υπήρξαν διάφορα προβλήματα όπως ότι το τηλέφωνο και το internet μου είχαν διακοπεί απο το πρωί, δεν είχα παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό, αφού τον παρέλαβα και εγκατέστησα δεν συνδεόταν.... Τελικά μετά από πολλά τηλέφωνα στο πολύ καλό customer service της NetOne όλα φτιάχτηκαν.
Υπάρχουν μερικά ζητήματα ακόμα ανοικτά, όπως η ασφαλής ασύρματη σύνδεση υπολογιστή με Vista, αλλά θα τα πούμε σε άλλο μύνημα γιά αυτό το ζήτημα.

Καλή Χρονιά,
Κωστής

----------


## skotadi

> Χρόνια πολλά και καλά σε όλους.
> 
> Αν και επισκέπτομαι σχεδόν κάθε μέρα το ADSLGR, αυτό είναι το πρώτο μου μύνημα στο συγκεκριμένο forum.
> Από το βράδυ της 28/12 μπήκα και εγώ στο club της NetOne. Η αρχική μου αίτηση έγινε στις 06/12.
> Υπήρξαν διάφορα προβλήματα όπως ότι το τηλέφωνο και το internet μου είχαν διακοπεί απο το πρωί, δεν είχα παραλάβει τον εξοπλισμό, αφού τον παρέλαβα και εγκατέστησα δεν συνδεόταν.... Τελικά μετά από πολλά τηλέφωνα στο πολύ καλό customer service της NetOne όλα φτιάχτηκαν.
> Υπάρχουν μερικά ζητήματα ακόμα ανοικτά, όπως η ασφαλής ασύρματη σύνδεση υπολογιστή με Vista, αλλά θα τα πούμε σε άλλο μύνημα γιά αυτό το ζήτημα.
> 
> Καλή Χρονιά,
> Κωστής


πΕς ΜΑς ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ κ στατιτστικα

----------


## stergios_ath

> Δοκιμασα πρωτη φορα διεθνη κλιση (Γερμανια και Βελγιο) και η ποιοτητα ηταν αρκετα καλη !!! Εγω ακουγα σαν να καλω Ελλαδα αλλα απο Βελγιο με ακουγαν με μκροδιακοπες.


Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου. Σήμερα που μίλησα με Ιταλία, ενώ άκουγα καμπάνα, ο συνομιλητής μου με άκουγε απο το πηγάδι (αυτή την εντύπωση μου έδωσε)!

----------


## Κωστής Μποτωνάκης

> πΕς ΜΑς ΠΕΡΙΟΧΗ κ στατιτστικα


Γειά σου Skotadi.

Εκτός απο το παρακάτω δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να δω άλλα στατιστικά. 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997 
Πες μου τι να κάνω γιά να δω τα επιπλέον στοιχεία.

Βρίσκομαι κοντά στο γήπεδο του Παναθηναικού.

----------


## Sovjohn

Γεια σου Κωστή και καλωσήρθες στην νετονία.

Από το speedtouch, πήγαινε:

Broadband Connection
DSL Connection View More
και μετά, πάνω δεξιά, "Details"

Εκεί έχει όλα τα στατιστικά σου. Γράψε και τι πρόβλημα έχεις με τα Vista + wifi security γιατί εγώ με WPA+WPA2 λειτουργώ και είμαι κομπλέ (μπας και βρούμε τι πρόβλημα παίζει).

----------


## Κωστής Μποτωνάκης

> Γεια σου Κωστή και καλωσήρθες στην νετονία.
> 
> Από το speedtouch, πήγαινε:
> 
> Broadband Connection
> DSL Connection View More
> και μετά, πάνω δεξιά, "Details"
> 
> Εκεί έχει όλα τα στατιστικά σου. Γράψε και τι πρόβλημα έχεις με τα Vista + wifi security γιατί εγώ με WPA+WPA2 λειτουργώ και είμαι κομπλέ (μπας και βρούμε τι πρόβλημα παίζει).


Φίλε Sovjohn σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.

Link Information


Uptime: 1 day, 12:20:02 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 200,59 / 785,70 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,0 / 16,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,0 / 10,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 18,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 24 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 300 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 2.310 / 1.256 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 9.492 / 1.012 

Περιμένω τα σχόλια σας ..............

Γιά το θέμα των Vista θα ανοίξω αύριο νέο thread.


Κωστής

........Auto merged post: Κωστής Μποτωνάκης added 2 Minutes and 51 Seconds later........

Να συμπληρώσω ότι τα παραπάνω στοιχεία είναι με 2 pc ασύρματα συνδεδεμένα στο internet.

----------


## Sovjohn

Η γραμμή σου είναι άψογη. Μπορεί να πιάσει και 24 Mbps αν κάποια στιγμή τα παρέχει η netone. Πολύ καλά στατιστικά!

----------


## dimpard

> ..........
> 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,0 / 10,0 
> 
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 18,5 
>  ..........


Καλώς ήρθες και στο forum και καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.

Φαντάζομαι ότι γνωρίζεις πόσοι θα επιθυμούσαν μια γραμμή ... σαν την δική σου  :Smile: 

Χρόνια Πολλά & Καλή Χρονιά.

----------


## Sebu

> Εγώ δεν έχω πρόβλημα με "αργό" browsing...Μπορείς να post καμιά σελίδα που σου έχει πρόβλημα ή καμιά διεύθυνση να κάνουμε και μεις traceroute? Μήπως είναι κάτι μεμονωμένο / ή στον κόμβο Φαλήρου?


Μπορει να ειναι μονο σε εμας εδω στο Φαληρο.Λειπει και ο momo μαλλον για να επιβεβαιωσει ή οχι

Παντως tracert τωρινο πριν απο 1 λεπτο δινω απο 3 site, 1 Ελλαδα και 2 εξωτερικο.

Ειναι ιδια η συμπεριφορα τις τελευταιες 72 ωρες.

Λετε επειδη εχει παρα πολλες μερες uptime το ρουτερ να εχει "μπουκωσει" η μνημη του???Μπορει να προκαλεσει τετοιο προβλημα αν πχ εχει μπουκωσει απο τα connections τοσων ημερων???Γινεται να "καθαρισουμε" τη μνημη χωρις να γινει ρεσταρτ στο ρουτερ???

Θεμα υπολογιστη δεν τιθεται (πχ να ειναι "βρωμικος" καθως εχω δοκιμασει το desktop και 2 λαπτοπ και ενσυρματα και ασυρματα και ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο εδω και 72 ωρες).

Παρολα αυτα το download εξακολουθει να τερματιζει κανονικα στο οριο του.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Μπορει να ειναι μονο σε εμας εδω στο Φαληρο.Λειπει και ο momo μαλλον για να επιβεβαιωσει ή οχι
> 
> Παντως tracert τωρινο πριν απο 1 λεπτο δινω απο 3 site, 1 Ελλαδα και 2 εξωτερικο.
> 
> Ειναι ιδια η συμπεριφορα τις τελευταιες 72 ωρες.
> 
> Λετε επειδη εχει παρα πολλες μερες uptime το ρουτερ να εχει "μπουκωσει" η μνημη του???Μπορει να προκαλεσει τετοιο προβλημα αν πχ εχει μπουκωσει απο τα connections τοσων ημερων???Γινεται να "καθαρισουμε" τη μνημη χωρις να γινει ρεσταρτ στο ρουτερ???
> 
> Θεμα υπολογιστη δεν τιθεται (πχ να ειναι "βρωμικος" καθως εχω δοκιμασει το desktop και 2 λαπτοπ και ενσυρματα και ασυρματα και ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο εδω και 72 ωρες).
> ...


Δεν γνωρίζω. Η είναι πρόβλημα στο Φάληρο, ή είναι δικό σου. Εμένα τα αποτελέσματα των ίδιων σελίδων όπως βλέπεις δεν έχουν timeouts (πριν 5'):

Μπορεί να θέλει ένα restart το router, αν θες δοκίμασε να του κάνεις ένα, δεν ξέρω.

----------


## Κωστής Μποτωνάκης

Φίλε Dimpard και Sovjohn σας ευχαριστώ γιά τις πολύ καλές πληροφορίες σας.  :One thumb up:  :Laughing: 
Ομως για καλό και για κακό έβαλα ένα σκορδάκι πάνω στον router.  :Smile: 

Καλή χρονιά σε όλους σας.
Κωστής

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν γνωρίζω. Η είναι πρόβλημα στο Φάληρο, ή είναι δικό σου. Εμένα τα αποτελέσματα των ίδιων σελίδων όπως βλέπεις δεν έχουν timeouts (πριν 5'):
> 
> Μπορεί να θέλει ένα restart το router, αν θες δοκίμασε να του κάνεις ένα, δεν ξέρω.


Μολις του εκανα ρεσταρτ αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα.

Εχω στειλει και pm στον Momo να δω αν εχει ιδιο "προβλημα" για να ξερω αν ειναι του dslam ή ειναι δικο μου.

----------


## john015

Καλη χρονιά και χρόνια πολλα σε όλους.
Επειδή έχω εναν προωληματισμό σχετικά με την γραμμή μου θα ήθελα τις γνώμες σας,

τα στατιστικα μου:
Uptime: 0 days, 1:20:50 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex B 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 893 / 8.190 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 158,60 / 2,60 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 18,5 / 30,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,0 / 11,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 127 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 45.430 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 72.428 / 2.698 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 534.604 / 1.102 


Κάποια στιγμη το sn margin είχε πάει 13/18.Ζήτησα να ανέβει η ταχύτητα στα 10000.Ξαναγύρισα στα 8000 και από τότε έχω κάθε 2-3 ώρες αποσυχρονισμούς.Είναι φυσιολογικό?.Βλέπω στον ΟΤΕ για παρόμοια απόσταση συγχρομισ,ούς στα 13000 και 14000

----------


## Sebu

Επισης μετα το ρεσταρτ του ρουτερ εχω χασει 100kb/s στο down Και απο 1,7μβ/σ ειμαι στα 1,6μβ/σ  :Thinking: 

Ακομα και απο bandwidth files απο κει που ηταν σταθερη ευθεια γραμμη απο το καλοκαιρι, τωρα που μιλαμε κοβεται και ξεκιναει 2 φορες τουλαχιστον το 100αρι download σαν να χανει στιγμιαια τον σερβερ.

Τι να πω.

Λειπει και ο momo.......

........Auto merged post: Sebu added 13 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........

Επισης διαπιστωνω εδω http://www.speedguide.net/analyzer.php

Οτι το MTU ειναι στο 1440 ενω ολο αυτο τον καιρο ηταν στο 1492 (PPPoE γαρ).Eγω δεν το εχω αλλαξει και τα Windows λενε 1500 που τσεκαρα μεσω του Optimizer.Κατι παιζει με το ρουτερ ή με τη ΝετΟνε.Θα προσπαθησω να μιλησω μαζι τους αυριο το πρωι.

Το τεστ βγαζει

« SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results » 
Tested on: 01.01.2008 17:09 
IP address: 77.83.xx.xx 

TCP options string: 020405780103030401010402 
MSS: 1400 
MTU: 1440 
TCP Window: 1027840 (NOT multiple of MSS) 
RWIN Scaling: 4 
Unscaled RWIN : 64240 
Reccomended RWINs: 64400, 128800, 257600, 515200 
BDP limit (200ms): 41114kbps (5139KBytes/s)
BDP limit (500ms): 16445kbps (2056KBytes/s) 
MTU Discovery: ON 
TTL: 46 
Timestamps: OFF 
SACKs: ON 
IP ToS: 00000000 (0) 

Οταν μεχρι πριν απο 72 ωρες το MTU ηταν 1492 και τα υπολοιπα ολα οπως ανωτερω.

Δεν ξερω πως μπορεις αυτο να το πειραξεις μεσω του ρουτερ.

Μπορει καποιος να τρεξει το ανωτερω τεστ και να ποσταρει τα δικα του αποτελεσματα???

----------


## magnan

> Φίλε Sovjohn σε ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια.
> 
> Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime: 1 day, 12:20:02 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> ...



ωραιος!!! απο τις σπανιες φορες να πετυχεις τετοια γραμμη!!! :Respekt:   :Worthy: 
πες μου οτι κερδισες και το πρωτοχρονιακτικο????!!!!
τι να πω! ευγε!!  
αντε και στα 24 mbits οποτε κι αν ερθουν!

σκορδο ε?? χαχα!!! :Thumbsup1:

----------


## liakjim

> Επισης μετα το ρεσταρτ του ρουτερ εχω χασει 100kb/s στο down Και απο 1,7μβ/σ ειμαι στα 1,6μβ/σ 
> 
> Ακομα και απο bandwidth files απο κει που ηταν σταθερη ευθεια γραμμη απο το καλοκαιρι, τωρα που μιλαμε κοβεται και ξεκιναει 2 φορες τουλαχιστον το 100αρι download σαν να χανει στιγμιαια τον σερβερ.
> 
> Τι να πω.
> 
> Λειπει και ο momo.......
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Sebu added 13 Minutes and 9 Seconds later........
> ...


Απο μενα : « SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results » 
Tested on: 01.01.2008 17:44 
IP address: 77.83.xx.xxx 

TCP options string: 0204057801010402 
MSS: 1400 
MTU: 1440 
TCP Window: 64400 (multiple of MSS) 
RWIN Scaling: 0 
Unscaled RWIN : 64400 
Reccomended RWINs: 64400, 128800, 257600, 515200 
BDP limit (200ms): 2576kbps (322KBytes/s)
BDP limit (500ms): 1030kbps (129KBytes/s) 
MTU Discovery: ON 
TTL: 109 
Timestamps: OFF 
SACKs: ON 
IP ToS: 00000000 (0) 

Αλλα δεν εχω ιδεα τι ειναι ολα αυτα!!!!!!!!! :Embarassed:

----------


## Sebu

Λοιπον μου λεει τα εξης



```
TCP options string = 020405780103030401010402
MTU = 1440
MTU is not fully optimized for broadband. Consider increasing your MTU to 1500 for better throughput. If you are using a router, it could be limiting your MTU regardless of Registry settings.
MSS = 1400
MSS is not optimized for broadband. Consider increasing your MTU value.
Default TCP Receive Window (RWIN) = 1027840 
RWIN Scaling (RFC1323) = 4 bits (scale factor of 8)
Unscaled TCP Receive Window = 64240 

For optimum performance, consider changing RWIN to a multiple of MSS.
Other RWIN values that might work well with your current MTU/MSS: 
515200 (MSS x 46 * scale factor of 8)
257600 (MSS x 46 * scale factor of 4)
128800 (MSS x 46 * scale factor of 2)
 64400 (MSS x 46)
bandwidth * delay product (Note this is not a speed test):

Your TCP Window limits you to: 41114 kbps (5139 KBytes/s) @ 200ms
Your TCP Window limits you to: 16445 kbps (2056 KBytes/s) @ 500ms
MTU Discovery (RFC1191) = ON
Time to live left = 46 hops
TTL value is ok.
Timestamps (RFC1323) = OFF
Selective Acknowledgements (RFC2018) = ON
IP type of service field (RFC1349) = 00000000 (0)
```

Εγω στη Registry ειχα και εχω 1500.

Απο τοτε που εβαλα ΝετΟνε το καλοκαιρι, το ανωτερω τεστ στο Speedguide net μου εβγαζε παντα το MTU 1492 λογω του PPPoE της ΝετΟνε προφανως γιατι οσο ημουν σε ΟΤΕ+4νετ το τεστ μου εβγαζε 1500 αρα στανταρ αυτο καθοριζεται απο την πορτα και το dslam αφου εγω δεν ειχα κανει καμια ρυθμιση τοτε στο 9105.

Υπεβαλα ερωτημα στο Support και περιμενω.

........Auto merged post: Sebu added 2 Minutes and 2 Seconds later........




> Απο μενα : « SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results » 
> Tested on: 01.01.2008 17:44 
> IP address: 77.83.xx.xxx 
> 
> TCP options string: 0204057801010402 
> MSS: 1400 
> MTU: 1440 
> TCP Window: 64400 (multiple of MSS) 
> RWIN Scaling: 0 
> ...


Λοιπον το MTU μεχρι και το Σαββατο ηταν στανταρ 1492 οπως εδω και παρα πολλους μηνες αλλωστε.Ειμαι σιγουρος γιατι νεος συνδρομητης της ΝετΟνε ειχα απορια για το RWIN και πως θα το ρυθμιζε και ειχε ρωτησει για το MTU και του ειχα πει οτι οσο και να το βαλει (πχ 1500) στο ανωτερω τεστ θα ειναι 1492 οσο ηταν τοτε το δικο μου λογω του PPPoE της ΝετΟνε.

Το θυμαμαι σιγουρα,δεν πανε παρα λιγες μερες.

----------


## Sovjohn

Sebu...είσαι θεός...διάβασα το ερώτημα σου στο support και ήταν κάπως έτσι:

<Μπλα> *μην με υποβαθμίσετε!!!* <μπλαμπλαμπλα> *αλλά μην ρίξετε την ταχύτητα!* <μπλα>, *και μην με υποβαθμίσετε!* <μπλα μπλα> Τέλος, <μπλα>, *αλλά μην με υποβαθμίσετε!*

[action=Sovjohn]προσκυνάει τον Sebu[/action]

----------


## Sebu

> Sebu...είσαι θεός...διάβασα το ερώτημα σου στο support και ήταν κάπως έτσι:
> 
> <Μπλα> *μην με υποβαθμίσετε!!!* <μπλαμπλαμπλα> *αλλά μην ρίξετε την ταχύτητα!* <μπλα>, *και μην με υποβαθμίσετε!* <μπλα μπλα> Τέλος, <μπλα>, *αλλά μην με υποβαθμίσετε!*
> 
> [action=Sovjohn]προσκυνάει τον Sebu[/action]


Ναι το τονιζω οπως μπορω (στο τσακ ημου να το γραψω με Bold κεφαλαια και 100αρα γραμματοσειρα γιατι ειναι η ευκολη λυση για τους τεχνικους το ρεσταρτ στο ρουτερ και ο υποβιβασμος ταχυτητας).

Ο υποβιβασμος ταχυτητας δεν λυνει το προβλημα οτι το MTU αλλαξε εδω και 3 μερες χωρις να εχω κανει εγω κατι.Οταν επι 6 μηνες ηταν 1492 και οταν επι 2,5 χρονια στον ΟΤΕ ηταν 1500.

Δοκιμασμενο με τα 3 pc του σπιτιου, με το ανωτερω τεστ.

Και ιδιως απο τη στιγμη που το downloading τελικιαζει και τα στατιστικα της γραμμης ειναι αψογα και δεν εχουν αλλοιωθει απο το Σεπτεμβρη που μου αλλαξαν βροχο, δεν τιθεται θεμα συγχρονισμου ή γραμμης για να με υποβαθμισουν.Κατι εχουν πειραξει στο dslam ή τις πορτες.

Σου ειναι ευκολο να κανεις και εσυ το τεστ και να ποσταρεις αποτελεσματα.

Ειναι και το δικο σου MTU=1440???

Γιατι αν ειναι και εσυ μου εδωσες καλα tracert μηπως ειναι αλλου η αιτια του κακου???

Αλλα γιατι επι 6 μηνες ηταν 1492 και τις 3 τελευταιες μερες γυρισε 1440????  :Thinking:

----------


## Sovjohn

Βασικά, ναι είναι, πήγα και γω στην σελίδα που μου έδωσες και είδα:

« SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results » 
Tested on: 01.01.2008 18:07 
IP address: 77.83.xx.xxx 

TCP options string: 020405780103030801010402 
MSS: 1400 
MTU: 1440 
TCP Window: 65792 (NOT multiple of MSS) 
RWIN Scaling: 8 
Unscaled RWIN : 257 
Reccomended RWINs: 64400, 128800, 257600, 515200 
BDP limit (200ms): 2632kbps (329KBytes/s)
BDP limit (500ms): 1053kbps (132KBytes/s) 
MTU Discovery: ON 
TTL: 109 
Timestamps: OFF 
SACKs: ON 
IP ToS: 00000000 (0) 


Το MTU δεν πρέπει να ευθύνεται για αυτό - είναι πιθανότερα κάποιο "κόλλημα" στο τοπικό DSLAM...Δεν το εξηγώ αλλιώς.

Ωστόσο, δεν το είχα checkάρει να δω αν ήταν 1492, πολύ πιθανόν, σε πιστεύω ότι τόσο ήταν, όσο επιτρέπει το PPPoE δηλαδή.

Ελπίζω να βρεις λύση με τα "κολλήματα" το συντομότερο.

----------


## Geotzourmi

και εγώ ειδικά σήμερα απόγευμα βράδυ παρατηρώ μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο browsing και πολλά αστεράκια στα tracert.Πριν 3.5 ώρες μου έσβησε και το λαμπάκι voice και έκανα restart το ρούτερ δεν άλλαξε τπτ, το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι ότι είδα συγχρονισμό 1023/15997 για πρώτη φορά από την ημέρα που μας αναβαθμίσαν την γραμμή στα 16(τότε είχε κρατήσει ο συγχρονισμός αυτός για λίγη ώρα)...έκτοτε είχα περίπου 14800 και σταθερή γενικά γραμμή.Ωραίο χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο αν κρατήσει!!


ΑΑΑ και σε εμένα το mtu 1440 είναι. Δεν είχα παρατηρήσει πόσο ήταν παλαιότερα

----------


## Sebu

"Μακαρι" να ειναι γενικο, με την εννοια να μην ειμαι τρελος εγω μονο.....

----------


## momo

Μολις ειδα το πμ φιλε sebu.

Εχω παρατηρησει μεν οτι αργουν καπως οι σελιδες αλλα τιποτα το τραγικο

Τα downloads στο 1,7 κολημενα 

« SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results » 
Tested on: 01.01.2008 19:45 
IP address: 77.83.xx.xxx 

TCP options string: 020405780103030401010402 
MSS: 1400 
MTU: 1440 
TCP Window: 1045440 (NOT multiple of MSS) 
RWIN Scaling: 4 
Unscaled RWIN : 65340 
Reccomended RWINs: 64400, 128800, 257600, 515200 
BDP limit (200ms): 41818kbps (5227KBytes/s)
BDP limit (500ms): 16727kbps (2091KBytes/s) 
MTU Discovery: ON 
TTL: 46 
Timestamps: OFF 
SACKs: ON 
IP ToS: 00000000 (0) 

Το MTU ομως και σε εμενα αλλαξε δεν μπωρω ουτε να καταλαβω το γιατι ουτε τον λογο που θα εξηγουσε αυτη την αλλαγη.
Τα tracert Μου ειναι πανω κατω σαν τα δικα σου sebu αλλα δεν εχω κανενα απολυτος προβλημα

........Auto merged post: momo added 9 Minutes and 16 Seconds later........

κατι που ξεχασα το μονο πραγμα που παρατηρησα και το εχει και αλλο ατομο με ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (συγγενης) ειναι οτι το upload εχει πεσει αρκετα απο χτες  δηλαδη απο εκει που ηταν 100-110 εχει παει στο 70-80

----------


## Hetfield

Παιδια, οσον αφορα το αργο browsing, δοκιμαστε τη λυση του OpenDns και πειτε μου αν καλυτερεψε καθολου!  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

> Παιδια, οσον αφορα το αργο browsing, δοκιμαστε τη λυση του OpenDns και πειτε μου αν καλυτερεψε καθολου!


Eχω δοκιμασει Open DNS, ΕΔΕΤ DNS, 4net DNS απο την 1η ημερα (Σαββατο) μηπως ειχαν παλι προβλημα οι DNS της ΝετΟνε.Τα αποτελεσματα αναφορικα με τα πινγκς ειναι χειροτερα σε καθυστερηση (περισσοτερα ms) ενω δεν βελτιωνονται καθολου στα "αστερακια" στο Tracert.

Δλδ και με αλλους DNS τα ιδια χαλια.

Δοκιμασα Open DNS και χθες καθως εκανα τα ανωτερω ποστς και τα τεστς χωρις να δω αλλαγη/βελτιωση.

........Auto merged post: Sebu added 3 Minutes and 13 Seconds later........




> Μολις ειδα το πμ φιλε sebu.
> 
> Εχω παρατηρησει μεν οτι αργουν καπως οι σελιδες αλλα τιποτα το τραγικο
> 
> Τα downloads στο 1,7 κολημενα 
> 
> « SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results » 
> Tested on: 01.01.2008 19:45 
> IP address: 77.83.xx.xxx 
> ...





> και εγώ ειδικά σήμερα απόγευμα βράδυ παρατηρώ μεγάλο πρόβλημα στο browsing και πολλά αστεράκια στα tracert.Πριν 3.5 ώρες μου έσβησε και το λαμπάκι voice και έκανα restart το ρούτερ δεν άλλαξε τπτ, το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι ότι είδα συγχρονισμό 1023/15997 για πρώτη φορά από την ημέρα που μας αναβαθμίσαν την γραμμή στα 16(τότε είχε κρατήσει ο συγχρονισμός αυτός για λίγη ώρα)...έκτοτε είχα περίπου 14800 και σταθερή γενικά γραμμή.Ωραίο χριστουγεννιάτικο δώρο αν κρατήσει!!
> 
> 
> ΑΑΑ και σε εμένα το mtu 1440 είναι. Δεν είχα παρατηρήσει πόσο ήταν παλαιότερα


Αρα παρατηρω οτι και αλλοι εχουν προβλημα ή με το browsing και σημαντικο lag και αστερακια στο Tracert ή εχουν καποιο προβλημα στο Upload ενω σχεδον ολος ο κοσμος εχει πλεον MTU=1440.

Η εχει προβλημα το Speedguide Net και τρελλαθηκε και μας δειχνει ολους λαθος ή οντως κατι αλλαξε η ΝετΟνε.

----------


## Κωστής Μποτωνάκης

> ωραιος!!! απο τις σπανιες φορες να πετυχεις τετοια γραμμη!!! 
> πες μου οτι κερδισες και το πρωτοχρονιακτικο????!!!!
> τι να πω! ευγε!!  
> αντε και στα 24 mbits οποτε κι αν ερθουν!
> 
> σκορδο ε?? χαχα!!!


Καλημέρα φίλε Magnan και Καλή Χρονιά.

Το πρωτοχρονιάτικο δεν το κέρδισα, αλλά μου έκατσε ένα φλούρι σε μία Βασιλόπιτα.  :One thumb up: 
Οσο γιά το σκόρδο δεν πρόκειται να το βγάλω πάνω απο τον router.  :Smile: 

Kωστής

----------


## liakjim

Επειδη ολα αυτα που λετε (MTU , Tracert κτλ...) μου ακουγονται κινεζικα ,ισως κ σε πολλους αλλους , αλλα θα ηθελα πραγματικα να ενημερωθω μπορειτε να μου πειτε εν ολιγης τι ειναι ή καποιο  link για να μελετησω? Ευχαριστω 

Υ.Γ. Βρηκα οτι ΜΤU σημαινει μεγιστη μοναδα μεταδοσης , αλλα πρακτικα τι ειναι ολα αυτα?

----------


## sa1901

> « SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results » 
> Tested on: 01.02.2008 05:20 
> IP address: 77.83.xx.xx 
> 
> TCP options string: 020405780103030401010402 
> MSS: 1400 
> MTU: 1440 
> TCP Window: 1045440 (NOT multiple of MSS) 
> RWIN Scaling: 4 
> ...


Εμένα σέρνεται τραγικά, ιδίως το upload είναι για κλάμματα. Χτες το βράδυ ανέβαζα σε rapidshare με 7-8 kB/s.

----------


## Sebu

To browsing ειναι τραγικα αργο, χειροτερο και απο dial up.Και το download ακομα και απο το δικο τους σερβερ (bandwidth files) εχει αυξομειωσεις ενω εχω χασει και 150-200kb/s απο τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα, μετα το ρεσταρτ που εκανα στο ρουτερ χθες βραδυ, μπας και λυνοταν το προβλημα.

Και ολα αυτα με τα στατιστικα της γραμμης να ειναι αναλλοιωτα απο τον Σεπτεμβρη που μου αλλαξαν το βροχο.Αρα σιγουρα δεν ειναι θεμα γραμμης.Κατι παιζει σε επιπεδο dslam ή ισως και πιο περα στη δρομολογηση κτλ.

Παντως προβλημα απο το dslam και προς τα εμενα δεν πρεπει να ειναι.Εκτος και αν τα εφτυσε το ρουτερ  :Thinking:    ???

Αλλα αναφερετε και αλλοι οτι σερνεστε ενω ολοι αναφερετε ΜΤU στα 1440 ενω ηταν 1492.

Αποκλειεται να τρελαθηκαν ολα τα Speedtouch μαζικα....εκτος και αν.......περασαν κανενα καινουριο firmware ή αλλαξαν κατι στο παλιο  :Thinking:   ??????

Παντως στο Support Forum δεν εχουν απαντησει ακομα, αλλα εχουν απαντησει σε νεοτερες ερωτησεις σημερα το πρωι κατα τις 11.00 ο NetOne5 οποτε υποθετω οτι το εχουν δει και θελω να πιστευω οτι το εξεταζουν.

Γιατι ειναι ασχημο μετα τα χαλια του Αυγουστου-Σεπτεμβριου που σερνομασταν και αν θυμαστε ειχαμε χασει περιπου 100kb/s απο την μαξ ταχυτητα μας και επρεπε να ερθει τελη Σεπτεμβρη-αρχες Οκτωβρη για να παμε στα 16 και να φτιαξουν τα πραγματα ενω η εταιρεια μιλαγε γενικα και αοριστα, να εχουμε παλι "προβληματα" τελη του χρονου.

Εκτος και αν κανουν πειραματα στις γραμμες για τιποτα 24μβιτ αρχες του χρονου???? Οργουελικο σεναριο.......

----------


## Geotzourmi

Σίγουρα κάτι έχουν αλλάξει γιατί έκανα και ένα check connectivity από το ρούτερ και μου τα έβγαλε για πρώτη φορά  όλα πράσινα!Πλέον ο Dns server 1 που έβγαζε fail αποκρίνεται κανονικά στο check...Μηπώς αυτό έχει να κάνει με την αλλαγή του browsing?

----------


## liakjim

Παντως και με μενα κατι δεν παει καλα. Το σερφαρισμα ειναι πιο αργο ,ενω εκει που κατεβαζα μεχρι 1.92 Mbyte/sec τωρα ειμαι το πολυ μεχρι 1.64. Μου φαινεται οτι το 08 δεν μπηκε κ τοσο καλα. :Sad:

----------


## elgriego

> "Μακαρι" να ειναι γενικο, με την εννοια να μην ειμαι τρελος εγω μονο.....


Και εγω τα ιδια...δεν εισαι τρελος... :Smile: ..

*MTU* = *1440*
MTU is not fully optimized for broadband. Consider increasing your MTU to 1500 for better throughput. If you are using a router, it could be limiting your MTU regardless of Registry settings.
 :Smile:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Καλησπερα και εγω εδω και 5 μερες το ιδιο προβλημα με την περιηγηση αντιμετωπιζω.
Πως μπορω να ελεγξω τον συγχρονισμο της γραμμης μου?

----------


## Sebu

> Παντως και με μενα κατι δεν παει καλα. Το σερφαρισμα ειναι πιο αργο ,ενω εκει που κατεβαζα μεχρι 1.92 Mbyte/sec τωρα ειμαι το πολυ μεχρι 1.64. Μου φαινεται οτι το 08 δεν μπηκε κ τοσο καλα.


Αρα δεν ειμαι τρελος ουτε για τις ταχυτητες

Απο οτι διαβαζω εδω και απο τα παρα πολλα pms που δεχομαι αρκετοι εχετε χασει απο 150-300kb/s κατα μεσο ορο απο τη μεγιστη ταχυτητα που πιανεται τοσο καιρο, και παρα πολλοι εχετε lags στο σερφαρισμα.

........Auto merged post: Sebu added 69 Minutes and 29 Seconds later........

Οσοι εχετε προβλημα τις τελευταιες μερες μπορειτε να περασετε και απο δω μια βολτα

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=161137

----------


## sgatz

Καλημέρα και απο μένα και ευτυχισμένο το 2008!Μετά απο αίτηση στις 10/12 και πιθανή ημερ/νία 2/1/08 χθές συνδέθηκα(απιστευτο ε?)με τα παρακάτω στατιστικα.Θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν είναι καλά και μέχρι ποσα παει η γραμμή μου περιπου.Με σύνδεσαν 12780 και με κατέβασαν στα 11.041 λόγω ψηφιακου θορύβου στο τηλέφωνο.Εκει δεν εχω προβλήματα η αποσυνδέσεις αλλα στα διαφορα τεστ με δείχνει σαν 1 mbit  ενω κατεβάζω με 600-1000 απο apple...ξέρει κανένας τι να συμβαίνει?να βαλω φίλτρο?εχω full llu με φορητότητα...ευχαριστώ παιδια...

Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 5:30:19 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 11.041 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 47,20 / 267,13 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,0 / 30,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,5 / 11,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 1 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 20 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 86 / 1.591 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 79 / 590 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## liakjim

> Κοιτα με τα στατιστικα σου δεν θα επρεπε να εχεις θεμα.
> 
> Αρχικα πετα αυτο το καλωδιο και παρε ενα "σοβαρο" FTP Cat 5 ή Cat6.
> 
> Ειχα παρομοιο προβλημα με μικρο throughtput και μπουκωμα στη διακινηση δεδομενων στο εσωτερικο lan μεσω του Speedtouch και τελικα αιτια ηταν ενα τετοιο κιτρινο καλωδιο που το φυσακι ειναι απλα πρεσαριστο πανω στο καλωδιο.
> 
> Ψαξε για ενα που το φυσακι θα ειναι "δεμενο" και χοντρο πανω στο καλωδιο ή ενα που θα εχει κατι σαν μεταλλικο ελασμα γυρω απο το κλιπσακι.
> 
> Καπου εδω μεσα σε αλλο sub forum παλιοτερα ειχαμε αντιστοιχη κουβεντα για τα καλωδια.
> ...


Λοιπον Sebu σε ευγνωμονώ. Επιτελους βρεθηκε η λυση. Αγορασα(επιτελους) ενα ftp cat 6 καλωδιο και ως δια μαγειας η συνδεση πλεον ειναι σταθεροτατη , φτανω τα 1,92Mbyte/sec για ωρα ενω ακομα και το ping επεσε κατα 10 μοναδες.Χιλια ευχαριστω  :Respekt:

----------


## emmanouil7

Καλημέρα και απο μένα και καλη χρονια να έχουμε.
Μολις χθές συνδέθηκα στην Νετ one- full βρογχος χωρίς ΟΤΕ
Τα χαρακτιριστικά μου είναι

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 19:34:06
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.997
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	77,56 / 625,95
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 14,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5,5 / 12,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 18,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 352
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 176

Ενώ κατεβάζω πολύ γρήγορα - απο τον σερβερ της ΝετΟνε κατεβαζα με 1,6μβ/σεc
οι σελιδες αργούν υπερβολικά, έχουν lag.

----------


## pan.nl

Ύστερα από τις πρώτες 2-3 ημέρες, όπου αντιμετώπισα κάποια προβλήματα, η σύνδεση φαίνεται να "στρώνει". Καλές ταχύτητες κατεβάσματος (εως 1,04 MB/sec) αλλά στο ανέβασμα είναι λίγο απογοητευτικό το αποτέλεσμα (80-82 Kb/sec το πολύ). Κατά τ'άλλα το browsing είναι καλό, ίσως και λίγο καλύτερο σε σχέση με το Cable TV τηε Vivodi. Τα pings είναι επίσης αρκετά καλά, καθώς και τα packets per second (1000-1150). Μένει να ξαναδοκιμάσω video στο MSN Messenger γιατί μια φορά είχε κολλήματα και με προβλημάτισε. 

Καλά προς το παρόν...έχω γύρω στις 10 ημέρες να αποφασίσω για το εάν θα κρατήσω τη σύνδεση, ελπίζω να μην αλλάξει κάτι προς το χειρότερο.

Φιλικά

----------


## alexshmmy

> Λοιπον Sebu σε ευγνωμονώ. Επιτελους βρεθηκε η λυση. Αγορασα(επιτελους) ενα ftp cat 6 καλωδιο και ως δια μαγειας η συνδεση πλεον ειναι σταθεροτατη , φτανω τα 1,92Mbyte/sec για ωρα ενω ακομα και το ping επεσε κατα 10 μοναδες.Χιλια ευχαριστω


Κοιτα ρε μεχρι και τα καλωδια παιζουν ρολο...
Ποσο εχει πανω κατω ενα cat6 5m? :Thinking:

----------


## gtzi

> Καλημέρα και απο μένα και καλη χρονια να έχουμε.
> Μολις χθές συνδέθηκα στην Νετ one- full βρογχος χωρίς ΟΤΕ
> Τα χαρακτιριστικά μου είναι
> 
> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 19:34:06
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.997
> ...


Σε ποιά περιοχή βρίσκεσαι; 
Εγώ είμαι Περιστέρι κοντά στον Άγιο Αντώνη και ετοιμάζομαι για αίτηση. Υπάρχει κάποιος κόντα, με netone να μου πεί αν είναι ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## liakjim

> Κοιτα ρε μεχρι και τα καλωδια παιζουν ρολο...
> Ποσο εχει πανω κατω ενα cat6 5m?


Για 5μ δεν ξερω αλλα τα 3μ το αγορασα 6ευρω απο κεντρο (Στουρναρη).

----------


## emmanouil7

> Σε ποιά περιοχή βρίσκεσαι; 
> Εγώ είμαι Περιστέρι κοντά στον Άγιο Αντώνη και ετοιμάζομαι για αίτηση. Υπάρχει κάποιος κόντα, με netone να μου πεί αν είναι ευχαριστημένος.


Κουκάκι Είμαι - Παιδική Χαρά

----------


## Sebu

> Λοιπον Sebu σε ευγνωμονώ. Επιτελους βρεθηκε η λυση. Αγορασα(επιτελους) ενα ftp cat 6 καλωδιο και ως δια μαγειας η συνδεση πλεον ειναι σταθεροτατη , φτανω τα 1,92Mbyte/sec για ωρα ενω ακομα και το ping επεσε κατα 10 μοναδες.Χιλια ευχαριστω


You are welcome  :One thumb up:

----------


## liakjim

> You are welcome


Λοιπον τα νευρα μου. Παλι το εκανε. Εκει που πηγε να φτασει τα 1.6 , τσουπ , βγαινει το κιτρινο τριγωνακι στη συνδεση και παπαλα.  :Mad:  Δεν το πιστευω. Και νομιζα οτι με το καλωδιο ηταν ολα μια χαρα. Το κουφο ειναι οτι οταν ενεργοποιω το WiFi εχω internet κανονικα. Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει.... :Thinking:

----------


## pan.nl

Τα pings είναι αυξημένα αυτή τη στιγμή και παρατηρείται έντονο packet loss. Μια βιντεοκλήση πήγα να κάνω με Ολλανδία στο MSN και το video ήταν λες και συνδεόμουν με 56Kbps PSTN, πάγωνε η εικόνα και ο ήχος ακουγόταν με πολλά "σπασίματα". Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει για αυτό. Έχει καιρό που παρατηρείται?

----------


## Sebu

> Λοιπον τα νευρα μου. Παλι το εκανε. Εκει που πηγε να φτασει τα 1.6 , τσουπ , βγαινει το κιτρινο τριγωνακι στη συνδεση και παπαλα.  Δεν το πιστευω. Και νομιζα οτι με το καλωδιο ηταν ολα μια χαρα. Το κουφο ειναι οτι οταν ενεργοποιω το WiFi εχω internet κανονικα. Δεν ξερω τι μπορει να φταιει....


Μηπως ειναι θεμα drivers ή καρτας δικτυου????

----------


## liakjim

> Μηπως ειναι θεμα drivers ή καρτας δικτυου????


Drivers εχω τους τελευταιους , ενω την καρτα δικτυου δεν εχω καποιο τροπο να την ελεγξω. Ισως να φταινε κ τα (s)vista. Φοβαμαι οτι το προβλημα μου οφειλετε σε καποιον παραγοντα που δεν θα ανακαλυψω ποτε κ απλα θα πρεπει να συμβιβαστω με μερικα παραπανω restarts (και νευρα) :Sad:

----------


## Sebu

Λαπτοπ εχεις ή desktop???

Υπαρχει εδω μεσα καπου ενας πολυ καλος οδηγος ρυθμισης δικτυου (lan) ο οποιος λεει και τις βελτιστες ρυθμισεις για μια καρτα δικτυου στα properties της.Ισως πρεπει να τον αναζητησεις και να κανεις εκει μια ερευνα για το προβλημα.

Δοκιμασες να το κουμπωσεις σε αλλη πορτα στο ρουτερ (πχ στην 2 ή 3 αντι στην 1)????

Εχεις καποιο αλλο μηχανημα να δοκιμασεις μηπως φταιει το υπαρχον μηχανημα σου-καρτα δικτυου και οχι πχ το ρουτερ????

----------


## liakjim

Φορητος ειναι.Κ θα τα δοκιμασω ολα αυτα.Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να αναπαραγαγω το προβλημα γιατι φαινεται οτι συμβαινει σε τυχαιες χρονικες περιοδους.Οποτε μαλλον θα ειναι μια μακρααααααα διαδικασια.Αλλα απο το ολοτελα καλη και η παναγιωτενα.Ευχαριστω παντος.

----------


## Sebu

Θα πω μια ιδεα,δεν ξερω αν ισχυει στο δικο σου.

Ολες οι καρτες δικτυου, στα properties του εχουν ρυθμιση, για να κλεινουν για εξοικονομηση ενεργειας.Αν εισαι σε μπαταρια ή αν εχεις επιλεξει λειτουργια φορητου (στο power management) υπαρχει μια περιπτωση η καρτα δικτυου να σβηνει μονη της για εξοικονομηση ενεργειας και να χανεις προσωρινα το δικτυο.

Ελεγξε και αυτο.

----------


## liakjim

> Θα πω μια ιδεα,δεν ξερω αν ισχυει στο δικο σου.
> 
> Ολες οι καρτες δικτυου, στα properties του εχουν ρυθμιση, για να κλεινουν για εξοικονομηση ενεργειας.Αν εισαι σε μπαταρια ή αν εχεις επιλεξει λειτουργια φορητου (στο power management) υπαρχει μια περιπτωση η καρτα δικτυου να σβηνει μονη της για εξοικονομηση ενεργειας και να χανεις προσωρινα το δικτυο.
> 
> Ελεγξε και αυτο.


Οχι ειμαι παντα στο ρευμα , στο power management το εχω στο high performance και για να ειμαι πληρως καλυμμενος εχω απενεργοποιησει και την απενεργοποιηση την καρτας δικτυου...Μακαρι να ηταν τοσο απλο....Ευχαριστω παντως :One thumb up:

----------


## pan.nl

Θετικό το γεγονός πως το upload είναι πλέον της τάξης των 107-108 Kb/sec σταθερά (με Ελλάδα εννοείται, γιατί με εξωτερικό...άστα, τουλάχιστον μέχρι να βελτιωθούν τα pings). Πριν δεν πήγαινε πάνω από 65-70.

----------


## karaflas13

Σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγω...
περιμενα οτι τα στατιστικα μου δεν θα ηταν τοσο καλα, αλλα παραείναι χαμηλα(έτσι νομίζω).
πιστεύετε οτι η γραμμή έχει την δυνατότητα να πιάσει παραπάνω?

Uptime:	0 days, 6:42:36
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 8.029
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	1,03 / 1,79
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 31,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 6,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	3.660 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	6 / 3.907
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	13 / 1.933

γενικά είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος με την νετονε.δεν είχα ούτε μια μέρα καθυστέρηση :Respekt: ...
θέλω να πάρω ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου για το δεσκτοπ, δεν νομίζω το speedtouch να έχει κανένα προβλημα με καμία μάρκα?

----------


## fabiawrc

εχεις πολυ χαμηλο snr...

----------


## karaflas13

φταίνε οι καλωδιόσεις?
μπορω να το φτιάξω? ή να περιμένω τις οπτικές ίνες? :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

θα γερασεις πριν την ωρα σου αν περιμενεις τις οπτικες ινες.

----------


## Art2007

Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ σήμερα!!!! (η αίτηση είχε γινει απο 10/12 και αφορα πλήρη πρόσβαση)

Η τηλεφωνία είναι τέλεια, μη τη ματιασω  :Razz:  , έκανα και το κολπάκι να συνδεω τη μια απο τις 2 εξόδους phone tou router πάλι στην πριζα και τώρα υπάρχουν 4 (!) ενεργα τηλεφωνα σε όλο το σπίτι...

Οσον αφορα το ιντερνετ δε θελω να βγάλω γρηγορα αρνητικα συμπεράσματα γιατι ακόμα είμαι αρκετα ασχετος....( 2 χρόνια με usb modemaki από οτενέτ βλέπετε, δεν έχω ΙΔΕΑ από ρούτερ)

Γι αυτο πειτε μου αν έχετε όρεξη 

1ον Πώς μπορώ να δω τα στατιστικα της συνδεσης μου (bandwith- noise margin, attenuation klp)

2ον πώς βλέπω την πραγματικη μου ταχύτητα;

3ον είναι λογικο που τα λαμπάκια ethernet kai internet συνεχως αναβοσβήνουν;;;

Ευχαριστω Πολυ!!!!

----------


## dimpard

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ σήμερα!!!! (η αίτηση είχε γινει απο 10/12 και αφορα πλήρη πρόσβαση)
> 
> Η τηλεφωνία είναι τέλεια, μη τη ματιασω  , έκανα και το κολπάκι να συνδεω τη μια απο τις 2 εξόδους phone tou router πάλι στην πριζα και τώρα υπάρχουν 4 (!) ενεργα τηλεφωνα σε όλο το σπίτι...
> 
> Οσον αφορα το ιντερνετ δε θελω να βγάλω γρηγορα αρνητικα συμπεράσματα γιατι ακόμα είμαι αρκετα ασχετος....( 2 χρόνια με usb modemaki από οτενέτ βλέπετε, δεν έχω ΙΔΕΑ από ρούτερ)
> 
> Γι αυτο πειτε μου αν έχετε όρεξη 
> 
> 1ον Πώς μπορώ να δω τα στατιστικα της συνδεσης μου (bandwith- noise margin, attenuation klp)
> ...


Πήγαινε

εδώ

Θα σου ζητήσει username=User (το 1o κεφαλαίο) και password= το S/N στην κάτω επιφάνεια του speedtouch.

Δες τα στατιστικά της σύνδεσης, κάνε copy και ποστάρισε τα, αν θες.

----------


## Art2007

Σε ευχαριστώ Dimpard...

Πού οφείλεται το χαμηλο bandwith;;;;

Uptime: 0 days, 0:56:59 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 858 / 3.374 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 180,19 / 361,55 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,5 / 29,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,0 / 9,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 10 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 620 / 25 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 3.224 / 10 




Επίσης, υπάρχει κανένα λινκ για να καταλάβω τί σημαίνουν αυτές οι ορολογίες; κυρίως attenuation kai sn margin απο ό,τι εχω καταλάβει ειναι τα πιο ουσιωδη....

----------


## ariadgr

> Πού οφείλεται το χαμηλο bandwith;;;;


 :Arrow:  http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

Έχεις υπερβολικό θόρυβο στη γραμμή σου. Βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις συνδέσει το router, χωρίς φίλτρο/splitter, στην πρίζα-αφετηρία του σπιτιού (είσοδος-χωλ / σαλόνι).
Ζήτα από την εταιρεία να κάνουν μέτρηση συγχρονισμού στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας, να δεις αν φταίει η καλωδίωση από τον κατανεμητή στο διαμέρισμα.




> Επίσης, υπάρχει κανένα λινκ για να καταλάβω τί σημαίνουν αυτές οι ορολογίες; κυρίως attenuation kai sn margin απο ό,τι εχω καταλάβει ειναι τα πιο ουσιωδη....


 :Arrow:  Τι είναι τα dB και οι μετρήσεις ποιότητας Signal-to-Noise - Attenuation - Power

----------


## cochr

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21205
Εδω θα δείς τι σημαίνουν...

----------


## Art2007

> http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php
> 
>  Βεβαιώσου ότι έχεις συνδέσει το router, χωρίς φίλτρο/splitter, *στην πρίζα-αφετηρία* του σπιτιού (είσοδος-χωλ / σαλόνι).
> 
> 
>  Τι είναι τα dB και οι μετρήσεις ποιότητας Signal-to-Noise - Attenuation - Power


Πράγματι αυτό είναι μαλλον το πρώτο που πρέπει να διορθωσω και βλέπουμε....  Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Sovjohn

Καλορίζικος art2007 έστω και με θόρυβο...Αν ο θόρυβος φτιάχνεται από σένα, θα δεις αξιοπρεπή στατιστικά...Δοκίμασε και άντε να σε δούμε με πάνω από 10ρα σύνδεση!!!

----------


## Sebu

> Σε ευχαριστώ Dimpard...
> 
> Πού οφείλεται το χαμηλο bandwith;;;;
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:56:59 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 858 / 3.374 
> ...



Καλοριζικος

Φαινεται να εχεις λιγο θορυβο στο upload που θα επηρεασει καπως αρνητικα και το down.

Παντως με αυτα τα νουμερα σε Attenuation και Power θα επρεπε να ειναι στα 8-10μβιτ οριακα.Αλλα εχεις αρκετα χαμηλο SNR  :Thinking:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Καλημερα, επειδη και εγω ειμαι σχετικα καινουριος, ενεργοποιηση 19/12 σας παραθετω τα χαρακτηριστικα τις γραμμης να μου πειτε αν ειναι καλη. Και αν χρειαζεται να κανω κατι για να αναβεσω την αποδοση της.

« SpeedGuide.net TCP Analyzer Results »
Tested on: 01.06.2008 09:29
IP address: xx.xx.xx.xx

TCP options string: 0204057801010402
MSS: 1400
MTU: 1440
TCP Window: 65535 (NOT multiple of MSS)
RWIN Scaling: 0
Unscaled RWIN : 65535
Reccomended RWINs: 64400, 128800, 257600, 515200
BDP limit (200ms): 2621kbps (328KBytes/s)
BDP limit (500ms): 1049kbps (131KBytes/s)
MTU Discovery: ON
TTL: 109
Timestamps: OFF
SACKs: ON
IP ToS: 00000000 (0)


DSL Connection

Link Information

Uptime: 2 days, 0:17:15
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 183,35 / 3,28
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 16,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 19,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 12,0 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 2 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote): 0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 240 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 12.088 / 4.962
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 43.944 / 3.354


Το κατοσταρι bandwidth file της netone το κατεβαζω με 1560 και απο ntua με 1420 και upload στο rapidshare με 80

----------


## dimpard

> Καλημερα, επειδη και εγω ειμαι σχετικα καινουριος, ενεργοποιηση 19/12 σας παραθετω τα χαρακτηριστικα τις γραμμης να μου πειτε αν ειναι καλη. Και αν χρειαζεται να κανω κατι για να αναβεσω την αποδοση της.
> .............................
> DSL Connection
> 
> Link Information
> 
> Uptime: 2 days, 0:17:15
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997
> ...


Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις απολύτως τίποτα.
Απλά, απόλαυσε την σύνδεση σου.

Ακόμη και αν έχεις έμπνευση και την κάνεις να αποδίδει καλύτερα μη ... τολμήσεις και το postαρεις.  :Razz:   :Razz: 

Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση  :Smile:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις απολύτως τίποτα.
> Απλά, απόλαυσε την σύνδεση σου.
> 
> Ακόμη και αν έχεις έμπνευση και την κάνεις να αποδίδει καλύτερα μη ... τολμήσεις και το postαρεις.  
> 
> Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση


Δηλαδη αυτο σημαινει οτι παει καλα η συνδεση  :Clap: . Απλα εχω παρατηρησει οτι to browsing σε σχεση με ενα φιλο που εχει Forthnet ειναι ελαχιστα πιο αργο. Ισως σε αυτο φταιει και ο υπολογιστης μου?

----------


## magnan

καλα αυτο μπορει να παιζει!
ομως το κυριοτερο ειναι οτι εχεις μια σωστη και καλη γραμμη !!!
join the surf :Wink:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

:Smile:  :Smile:  Ελπιζω μονο να διατηρηθει καλη χωρις σοβαρα προβληματα. Παντως ανιδεος απο adsl αυτες τις λιγες μερες εχω μαθει αρκετα και χρησιμα πραγματα. Συνεχινστε την καλη δουλεια. Και ελπιζω και εγω καποια στιγμη να φτασω στο επιπεδο ωστε να μπορω να βοηθαω. Γιατι οσο πιο ενημερωμενοι ειμαστε τοσο λιγοτερες οι πιθανοτητες οι εταιρειες να κανουν του κεφαλιου τους.

----------


## mad_mar

Καλησπέρα, σήμερα μπήκα κι εγω στο club των ενεργοποιημένων.Απ' ότι βλεπω ιντερνετ φυσάει αλλα τηλεφωνο έχω μόνο το 211..... και μου παν ότι δεν έχει ολοκληρώσει τη φορητότητα ο ΟΤΕ.
Τα στοιχεια της σύνδεσης μου είναι:

Uptime:	0 days, 0:17:46
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.997
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	3,66 / 56,35
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 17,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 15,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 13,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	10 / 0


Είμαι συνδεδεμένος στην Αλεξάνδρας

----------


## Sovjohn

Η φορητότητα μπορεί να πάρει ως και 24 ώρες (σε φυσιολογικές συνθήκες) για να "παίξει".

Η γραμμή είναι αρκετά καλή και σηκώνει και κάποια παραπάνω ταχύτητα  :Smile:  Καλορίζικος!

----------


## mad_mar

Ευχαριστώ.Το τηλ μόλις έφτιαξε και είναι μια χαρά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα ή τον παραμικρό θόρυβο.Φτου φτου μη το ματιάσω.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Pragan

να'μαι και εγω με στατιστικα...
full llu goodview dslam

κατεβασα απο bandwidth files netone και ειδα με download manager ξεκινημα με 2000 kbps στιγμιαια και μετα καθοδικη πτωση σταδιακα στην αρχη γρηγορα και μετα σιγα σιγα (αλλα σταθερα) μεχρι τα 350kbps και δοκιμασα χωρις manager με αποτελεσμα παρομοιο και σταθεροποιηση ταχυτητας στα 700kbps. p2p παιζω με 400 down, και 25 up.

προβλημα δεν εχω, αλλα κλειδωμα στα 15,997 και κατεβασμα με τα παραπανω δεν ειναι περιεργο???? επισης, το upload ειναι ψιλοχαλια, εξηγειται να κλειδωνει ψηλα στο down και χαμηλα στο up? χτες ημουν με 512kbps up.

μεσολαβει ενα splitter το οποιο χρειαστηκα γιατι εχω τραβηξει καλωδιο UTP και δεν ειχα βαλει μπριζα...μη το ψαχνετε...θα δοκιμασω να βγαλω το splitter αλλα πως? καμια ιδεα? υπαρχει μπριζα που μπαινει ο χαλκος?

περιμενω σχολια απο τους ειδικους συμφορουμιτες!!!!!  :Thinking: 

Uptime:	0 days, 1:32:13
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	247 / 15.997
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	49,59 / 9,56
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 16,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 12,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 18,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	3.200 / 15
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	412 / 8

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

[QUOTE=Pragan;1698109]να'μαι και εγω με στατιστικα...
full llu goodview dslam

κατεβασα απο bandwidth files netone και ειδα με download manager ξεκινημα με 2000 kbps στιγμιαια και μετα καθοδικη πτωση σταδιακα στην αρχη γρηγορα και μετα σιγα σιγα (αλλα σταθερα) μεχρι τα 350kbps και δοκιμασα χωρις manager με αποτελεσμα παρομοιο και σταθεροποιηση ταχυτητας στα 700kbps. p2p παιζω με 400 down, και 25 up.

προβλημα δεν εχω, αλλα κλειδωμα στα 15,997 και κατεβασμα με τα παραπανω δεν ειναι περιεργο???? επισης, το upload ειναι ψιλοχαλια, εξηγειται να κλειδωνει ψηλα στο down και χαμηλα στο up? χτες ημουν με 512kbps up.

μεσολαβει ενα splitter το οποιο χρειαστηκα γιατι εχω τραβηξει καλωδιο UTP και δεν ειχα βαλει μπριζα...μη το ψαχνετε...θα δοκιμασω να βγαλω το splitter αλλα πως? καμια ιδεα? υπαρχει μπριζα που μπαινει ο χαλκος?

περιμενω σχολια απο τους ειδικους συμφορουμιτες!!!!!  :Thinking: 

Uptime:	0 days, 1:32:13
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	247 / 15.997
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	49,59 / 9,56
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 16,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 12,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 18,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	3.200 / 15
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	412 / 8[/QUOT


Σημερα εχει καποια περιεργα ανεβοκατεβασματα στο downloading. Δεν ξερω αν ειχες δοκιμασει και χτες, εγω παντως ημουν σταθερος στα 1550.

----------


## Sovjohn

goodview  :ROFL: 
Άρα η Καλλίπολη που έχουμε εδώ είναι goodcity ε? =))

α) για την απόδοση, εκτελούνται κάποιες τεχνικές εργασίες, υπομονή και θα στρώσει, και από bandwidth files.

β) Ενώ ο θόρυβος σου στο down είναι ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ (18), στο up είναι...6!!! Πάω στοίχημα ότι το splitter που λες κάνει τη δουλειά...Δεν έχεις πρίζα? Δεν μπορείς να συνδέσεις δηλαδή το router απευθείας με το τηλέφωνο στον τοίχο? Explain =)

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> να'μαι και εγω με στατιστικα...
> full llu goodview dslam
> 
> κατεβασα απο bandwidth files netone και ειδα με download manager ξεκινημα με 2000 kbps στιγμιαια και μετα καθοδικη πτωση σταδιακα στην αρχη γρηγορα και μετα σιγα σιγα (αλλα σταθερα) μεχρι τα 350kbps και δοκιμασα χωρις manager με αποτελεσμα παρομοιο και σταθεροποιηση ταχυτητας στα 700kbps. p2p παιζω με 400 down, και 25 up.
> 
> προβλημα δεν εχω, αλλα κλειδωμα στα 15,997 και κατεβασμα με τα παραπανω δεν ειναι περιεργο???? επισης, το upload ειναι ψιλοχαλια, εξηγειται να κλειδωνει ψηλα στο down και χαμηλα στο up? χτες ημουν με 512kbps up.
> 
> μεσολαβει ενα splitter το οποιο χρειαστηκα γιατι εχω τραβηξει καλωδιο UTP και δεν ειχα βαλει μπριζα...μη το ψαχνετε...θα δοκιμασω να βγαλω το splitter αλλα πως? καμια ιδεα? υπαρχει μπριζα που μπαινει ο χαλκος?
> 
> ...


Σημερα εχει καποια περιεργα ανεβοκατεβασματα στο downloading. Δεν ξερω αν ειχες δοκιμασει και χτες, εγω παντως ημουν σταθερος στα 1550.

----------


## Pragan

> goodview 
> Άρα η Καλλίπολη που έχουμε εδώ είναι goodcity ε? =))
> 
> α) για την απόδοση, εκτελούνται κάποιες τεχνικές εργασίες, υπομονή και θα στρώσει, και από bandwidth files.
> 
> β) Ενώ ο θόρυβος σου στο down είναι ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ (18), στο up είναι...6!!! Πάω στοίχημα ότι το splitter που λες κάνει τη δουλειά...Δεν έχεις πρίζα? Δεν μπορείς να συνδέσεις δηλαδή το router απευθείας με το τηλέφωνο στον τοίχο? Explain =)


σωστα γιαννη...χρονια πολλα κιολας...goodview....goodcity  :Laughing: 

α) αναμενω και κανω καθημερινα τεστ...
β)δεν υπαρχει μπριζα στον τοιχο....το UTP ερχεται απο αλλο οροφο (βλεπε εγχειρηση στα καλωδια του οτε) και παει κατευθειαν στο σπλιτερ. αν το βγαλω το σπλιτερακι που θα βαλω το χαλκο? παιρνει μπριζα το utp? και αν ναι τι μπριζα να το φτιαξω και αυτο...

καλου κακου θα κοιταξω να κανω καθαρες, καλες συνδεσεις ξανα στα καλωδια που συνδεω το utp μπας και φτιαξει το up, αλλα weekend αυτο...

........Auto merged post: Pragan added 3 Minutes and 16 Seconds later........




> Σημερα εχει καποια περιεργα ανεβοκατεβασματα στο downloading. Δεν ξερω αν ειχες δοκιμασει και χτες, εγω παντως ημουν σταθερος στα 1550.


ημουν πολυ απασχολημενος να συνεχισω κατι upload χτες  :Whistle: 
αλλα ειχα μαξ 450 down και 40 up σε p2p με πολλαπλα αρχεια, αλλα δεν εχω σεταρει με ακριβεια ακομα το μτορρεντ, οποτε αγνωστο...

για να δουμε τις εξελιξεις...

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> σωστα γιαννη...χρονια πολλα κιολας...goodview....goodcity 
> 
> α) αναμενω και κανω καθημερινα τεστ...
> β)δεν υπαρχει μπριζα στον τοιχο....το UTP ερχεται απο αλλο οροφο (βλεπε εγχειρηση στα καλωδια του οτε) και παει κατευθειαν στο σπλιτερ. αν το βγαλω το σπλιτερακι που θα βαλω το χαλκο? παιρνει μπριζα το utp? και αν ναι τι μπριζα να το φτιαξω και αυτο...
> 
> καλου κακου θα κοιταξω να κανω καθαρες, καλες συνδεσεις ξανα στα καλωδια που συνδεω το utp μπας και φτιαξει το up, αλλα weekend αυτο...
> 
> ........Auto merged post: Pragan added 3 Minutes and 16 Seconds later........
> 
> ...


Πριν λιγο εκανα downloading πολλαπλα αρχει απο rapidshare και επιασα στο συνολο γυρω στα 1520, οποτε πιστευω ειμαι οκ.

----------


## Pragan

> Πριν λιγο εκανα downloading πολλαπλα αρχει απο rapidshare και επιασα στο συνολο γυρω στα 1520, οποτε πιστευω ειμαι οκ.


super μου φαινεσαι....με γεια!!!

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> super μου φαινεσαι....με γεια!!!


Ευχομαι ολοι να εχουμε καλες συνδεσεις και χωρις προβληματα. Απο 19/12 που εχω ενεργοποιηθει ειμαι αρκετα ευχαριστημενος αν και υπηρξε για λιγες μερες προβλημα που ομως απο οτι ειδα εδω στο φορουμ ηταν γενικο.

----------


## emmanouil7

> Ε, έκανα και το κολπάκι να συνδεω τη μια απο τις 2 εξόδους phone tou router πάλι στην πριζα και τώρα υπάρχουν 4 (!) ενεργα τηλεφωνα σε όλο το σπίτι...
> 
> !!


Πιο κολπάκι δηλαδή..
να το κάνουμε και εμείς?

thanks

----------


## Art2007

Μάλλον αυτο είναι το λινκ

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...4%E9+%EC%E9%E1


Πάντως σε μένα δεν είναι εφικτό τελικά να μοιράσω τηλεφωνια σε όλες τις πρίζες από την πρίζα του υπνοδωματίου που είναι και ο υπολογιστής (μη κεντρικη)

Δοκίμασα να συνδέσω το ρουτερ με την κεντρική στο σαλόνι, χωρίς να το μεταφέρω, με ενα 10μετρο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο, γιατι δεν έχω ακόμα ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου, τότε όμως συγχρόνισε στα 12.300 αντι για 15997!!! (υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταίει το μακρύ τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο;;;) Τί λέτε; Ευχαριστω

........Auto merged post: Art2007 added 26 Minutes and 35 Seconds later........

Αααα, και κάτι ακόμα, πώς γίνεται να ελέγξω την πραγματικη ταχυτητα;

Γιατί δοκιμάζω στο www.netone.gr/bandwidthfiles  και όποιο αρχειο και αν κλικάρω, αργεί πάρα πολυ και τελικα ή κολλάει ή βγάζει εναν ατελείωτο κωδικό.   :Sad: 

Κάνω κάτι λάθος εκει;; Πώς μπορώ να ελεγξω από αλλο site την ταχύτητα;;;

----------


## marsupilami

> Μάλλον αυτο είναι το λινκ
> 
> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...4%E9+%EC%E9%E1
> 
> 
> Πάντως σε μένα δεν είναι εφικτό τελικά να μοιράσω τηλεφωνια σε όλες τις πρίζες από την πρίζα του υπνοδωματίου που είναι και ο υπολογιστής (μη κεντρικη)
> 
> Δοκίμασα να συνδέσω το ρουτερ με την κεντρική στο σαλόνι, χωρίς να το μεταφέρω, με ενα 10μετρο τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο, γιατι δεν έχω ακόμα ασύρματη κάρτα δικτύου, τότε όμως συγχρόνισε στα 12.300 αντι για 15997!!! (υπαρχει περιπτωση να φταίει το μακρύ τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο;;;) Τί λέτε; Ευχαριστω


Σιγουρα εχει καποια διαφορα οσο κ αν ακουγεται κουλο.Εγω ειχα επεισης 10 μετρα καλωδιο κ συγχρονιζα στα 12890, οταν εβαλα το ρουτερ διπλα στην πριζα με μικρο καλωδιο δεν ξαναειδα 12χχχ αλλα απο 13200 εως 13696. 
Μετα κολησα κ τα καλωδια πισω απο την πριζα του τηλεφωνου με κολητηρι κ απο 13χχχ πηγα στα 14096 εως14400 κ πιστευω οτι αν κολλησω κ τα καλωδια που βρισκονται στο box εξω απο το σπιτι θα συγχρονισει ακομα πιο ψηλα.Α να τονισω οτι δεν αλλαξε τιποτα σε snr k attenuation.
Κ επισης μπορεις οπως λεω να κερδισεις 1-2 mbit αλλα στην ουσια δεν βλεπεις διαφορα, πιο πολυ ψυχολογικο ειναι :Wink:

----------


## Art2007

Ευχαριστώ marsupilami.... :Wink: 

Kαμιά βοήθεια σχετικα με τη μετρηση της ταχυτητας;;;;
π.χ, απο τορεντς όμως, πιανω 400 ΚΒ/s down,   kai 80 KB/s up....
Δείτε και προηγούμενο post...

----------


## sgatz

Καλημέρα κι απο μένα..Επειδή σε 5 μέρες εφαγα 2 μειώσεις στο προφίλ(ενεργ/ση 2/1) θα ήθελα αν κάποιος έχει την καλοσύνη να δει τα στατιστικά μου και να μου πει αν έχω το δικαίωμα να τους υποχρεώσω να έρθει τεχνικός να μετρήσει στο κατανεμητή γιατι δε μπορεί να πληρώνω 1024/16000 και να παίρνω 508/10230!Θα το δεχτώ αν έρθει τεχνικός και μου πεί φταίει αυτο πχ και δε θα τα δείς ποτέ αλλά έτσι χώρίς έλεγχο κατεβάζω το προφίλ δε το δέχομαι σα λύση.
Σας ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια που μας δίνετε παιδιά

Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:43:07 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 508 / 10.239 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 1,30 / 16,48 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,0 / 29,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 25,0 / 15,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 18 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 87 / 1.493 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 2.688 / 556 

Αξίζει να σημειώσω οτι είναι καινούρια πολυκατοικία,έχω utp καλώδιο στο τοίχο,έφερα ηλεκ/γο και απομόνωσε όλες τις άλλες πρίζες και άφησε την κεντρική μόνο στην οποία άλλαξε και ζεύγος μη τυχον και είναι κάπου φθαρμένο.Αν και wifi το σύνδεσα με ethernet μήπως, αλλά το snr παρέμενε παντα στο 9-9.5 up down.Tώρα δεν έχω αποσυνδέσεις τα τηλ είναι τέλεια αλλά έμεινα με το παράπονο γιατί να πάρουν το τσεκούρι χωρίς να ελέγξουν την γραμμή :Sad:

----------


## pstr

Σε ποιόν συγχρονισμό είχες SNR 9-9,5; 

Αφού λες ότι τώρα δεν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις και από τη μεριά σου έχεις ελέγξει την εσωτερική καλωδίωση, δεν νομίζω ότι υπάρχει κάτι άλλο που μπορεί να κοιτάξουν από τη NetONE.

(Έγινε αρχική μέτρηση στον κατανεμητή όταν συνδέθηκες; ).

----------


## Zer0c00L

συμφωνα με αυτο εδω που λες στα στατιστικα σου εισαι στα 2+ χλμ αποσταση απο το κεντρο θεωρητικα παντα Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,0 / 29,5 

οπως λενε καποιοι αγαπητοι φιλοι εδω το ADSL/ADSL2/ADSL2+ δεν εχει εγγυημενες ταχυτητες αλλα ειναι ΕΩΣ που ειναι το μεγιστο που μπορεις υπο ιδανικες συνθηκες να πιασεις αν θες εγγυμενη ταχυτητα τοτε βαζεις μισθωμενη γραμμη.

οτι αφορα τις αιτιες χαμηλης ταχυτητας δες εδω

φταιει η συνδεση στο σπιτι?
φταιει η συνδεση απο το σπιτι εως το καφααο?
φταιει η συνδεση απο το καφααο εως το κεντρο
φταιει η αποσταση (καλωδιακη) σου απο το κεντρο?
φταιει καποια συσκευη (φαξ) κτλ

υπαρχουν πολλες αιτιες για να συγχρονιζει το γρηγορο ιντερνετ σε μικροτερες ταχυτητες απο το ΕΩΣ

προσωπικα εγω σκεφτομαι απο τα 15996-7/955-58 να τους πω να με βαλουν απο ADSL2+ σε ADSL 8192/384 μηπως και βρω την ηρεμια μου.

διοτι ναι μεν εχω καινουργια καλωδιωση , μετρημενη γραμμη-αποδοση αλλα καπου κατι δεν παει καλα το σιγουρο ειναι οτι μεχρι το κεντρο (ΟΤΕ) που ανηκω ειναι ολα οκ απο εκει και περα αγνωστο.? οποτε μια λυση ειναι αυτη που ειπα και η αλλη να επιστρεψω στον ΟΤΕ.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> να'μαι και εγω με στατιστικα...
> full llu goodview dslam
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	247 / 15.997
> 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 12,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,0 / 18,0


Έχω attenuation 11,5 στο ίδιο Α/Κ . Παίζει να μένεις στον από πάνω όροφό μου  :Razz:  .

Βέβαια το SNR μου είναι αισθητά πιο χαμηλό στο down , αλλά καλύτερο στο up  :Thinking: .

----------


## megatrance

Καλησπέρα παίδες,
Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ σήμερα! Παραθέτω και τα στατιστικά της φοβερής γραμμής μου :P

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 5.780
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	4,27 / 23,16
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,0 / 37,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	37 / 668
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	244 / 303

Με 37db attenuation δεν θα πρεπε να έπιανε 10-12mbit?

----------


## ariadgr

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα και εγώ σήμερα! Παραθέτω και τα στατιστικά της φοβερής γραμμής μου :P
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / *5.780*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    19,0 / 37,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    9,5 / 9,5
> 
> Με 37db attenuation δεν θα πρεπε να έπιανε 10-12mbit?


http://www.adslgr.com/features/adsl_calculator.php

Απόσταση 2715 Μέτρα
Μέγιστη θεωρητική ταχύτητα: 7.69 mbit/s

Όλα τα αποτελέσματα είναι κατά προσέγγιση και ως θεωρητικά ισχύουν μόνο κάτω από ιδανικές συνθήκες, χωρίς διακυμάνσεις στον θόρυβο/παράσιτα ή παρεμβολές. Συνήθως η πραγματική ταχύτητα κλειδώματος είναι μικρότερη.


Αν βάλεις και το θόρυβο που πιθανόν να έχει η γραμμή σου, μια χαρά είναι ο συγχρονισμός στα 5,8 Mbps  :Wink:

----------


## megatrance

ok ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

Καλωσήρθες megatrance...Αναμένουμε και εντυπώσεις όταν δοκιμάσεις την υπηρεσία!

----------


## cochr

Καλησπέρα και απο εμένα,
Πρώτη μέρα ενεργοποίησης σήμερα και μπορώ να πω πως είμαι ίσως απο τους τυχερούς γιατί είχα ως πιθανή μέρα ενεργοποίησης την 9/1 με αίτηση στις 17/12.
Τηλεφωνία αρκετά καλή αν και προς το παρόν δεν μπορώ να δεχ8ώ κλήσεις απο άλλα σταθερά (κινητά οκ).
Τα στατιστικα μου είναι τα εξής

Uptime: 0 days, 3:55:33 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 5.819 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 20,04 / 22,13 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 25,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,0 / 9,0 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 153 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 5 / 30 

Βάση του υπολογιστή που υπάρχει εδώ ίσως μπορούσα να πιάσω καλύτερη ταχυτητα αλλά και αυτή που έχω τώρα σε σχέση με την 768 της ΟΤΕΝΕΤ είναι ασύγκριτη. Ισως αν αλλάξω την διπολική (παλιού τύπου) πρίζα που έχω βάλει το adsl καλώδιο του ρουτερ να δω κάτι καλύτερο. Είδωμεν...
Εσείς πως βλέπετε τα στατιστικά μου?

----------


## vagskarm

Καλώς ήλθες.

Αν έκανες φορητότητα ναι θα πάρει λιγάκι για να βρίσκουν όλοι.

Καλό είναι πάντως να φτιάξεις ότι μπορείς στην εσωτερική εγκατάσταση του σπιτιού, μπορεί να δεις μεγάλες διαφορές, μπορεί βέβαια να δεις και μικρές.

Καλά κατεβάσματα.

----------


## ariadgr

> Ισως αν αλλάξω την διπολική (παλιού τύπου) πρίζα που έχω βάλει το adsl καλώδιο του ρουτερ να δω κάτι καλύτερο. Είδωμεν...
> Εσείς πως βλέπετε τα στατιστικά μου?


Nα αλλάξεις άμεσα την πρίζα, καθώς φαίνεται να έχεις πολύ θόρυβο.

----------


## cochr

Καλώς σας βρήκα,
θα προσαπθήσω να κάνω ο,τι περνάει απο το χερι μου για αρχή.
Αν συνεχίσω να έχω τέτοια ταχυτητα όμως τα κατεβάσματα δεν θα είναι και τόσο καλά... χεχε
Μίλησα και με ΤΥ και μου είπαν πως θα το κοιτάξουν το θέμα της ταχύτητας αλλά αυτο που με ενδιαφέρει πρώτα είναι να έχω καθαρή τηλεφωνία και να μην έχω πολλές αποσυνδέσεις. Θα δείξει όμως μάλον είναι νωρίς...

........Auto merged post: cochr added 3 Minutes and 31 Seconds later........

Καλησπέρα Ariadgr,
Θα πάω σε λίγο να πάρω μία καινούργια και θα σας πω τα αποτελέσματα.

........Auto merged post: cochr added 24 Minutes and 30 Seconds later........

Λες να προκαλεί θόρυβο το φισάκι που κάνει την μετατροπή απο RJ σε διπολικό?  :Thinking:

----------


## ariadgr

Δεν αποκλείεται ούτε αυτό, ούτε η πρίζα.
Οπότε πάρε μία RJ11 χωρίς περισσότερη σκέψη.

----------


## cochr

Εφυγα... :Laughing:

----------


## lalanis

Έλα μωρή Netone...! Τέλειωσε ο γολγοθάς! Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Χάρη και το πατριωτάκι μου τον Καλαματιανό για την αμέριστη βοηθειά τους!
Τα στατιστικά:
	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:07:02
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.964
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	2,68 / 4,22
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 25,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	2 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	140 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	110 / 252
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	5.384 / 172

----------


## Insomniac

> Έλα μωρή Netone...! Τέλειωσε ο γολγοθάς! Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Χάρη και το πατριωτάκι μου τον Καλαματιανό για την αμέριστη βοηθειά τους!
> Τα στατιστικά:
>     Link Information
> 
> Uptime:    0 days, 0:07:02
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / 10.964
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    2,68 / 4,22
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,5
> ...


 
Welcome "Πατριδα" !!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

Καλούτσικη γραμμή lalanis, έχεις και περιθώρια για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, αλλά έχεις θόρυβο, οπότε κάνε έναν έλεγχο σε καλωδιώσεις πρίζες κτλ...Αν τον μειώσεις λίγο, θα ανέβει η ταχύτητα σου!

----------


## lalanis

> Καλούτσικη γραμμή lalanis, έχεις και περιθώρια για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, αλλά έχεις θόρυβο, οπότε κάνε έναν έλεγχο σε καλωδιώσεις πρίζες κτλ...Αν τον μειώσεις λίγο, θα ανέβει η ταχύτητα σου!


Είναι παλιά η πολυκατοικία ρε γαμώτο...
Τι check να κάνω αν επιτρέπεται; :Thinking:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Έλα μωρή Netone...! Τέλειωσε ο γολγοθάς! Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ στον Χάρη και το πατριωτάκι μου τον Καλαματιανό για την αμέριστη βοηθειά τους!
> Τα στατιστικά:
> 	Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:07:02
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.964
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	2,68 / 4,22
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
> ...


Πιο απο ολα τα παραπανω δηλωνει θορυβο και ποια ειναι καλα επιπεδα?

----------


## Sovjohn

Το SN Margin 9.5. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες:

Δες εδώ.

Για τον φίλο που ρωτάει τι έλεγχο να κάνει, ας δει εδώ.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Το δικο μου sn margin ειναι: SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 11,0

Μπορω να κανω κατι να το βελτιωσω? Η κεντρικη πριζα ειναι με το παλιο διπολο και συνδεεται με το ρουτερ με ενα 5μετρο καλωδιο.

----------


## Sovjohn

Τα links που έδωσα τα εξηγούν όλα.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Τα links που έδωσα τα εξηγούν όλα.


Οντως πολυ καλα τα links και τα εξηγουν ολα, Ευχαριστω.

----------


## liakjim

Παιδια τι γινεται? Νομιζω πως το ρουτερ μου πεθαινει.Εχει ριξει το Output power απο 18,5dB στα 13,5 με αποτελεσμα να παει κ το S/N στο 11 απο 17!!!! 'Η μηπως κατι πειραζουνε απο Net One εν'οψη φημολογουμενης αναβαθμισης? Ελπιζω να δευτερο.Δεν θελω να θαψω το ρουτερ μου :Razz:

----------


## Sebu

Δεν πεθαινει βρε χαζε  :Razz: 

Αυτο ειναι καλο

Το Output Power θες να πεφτει γιατι σημαινει οτι ζοριζεται λιγοτερο να κρατησει τη γραμμη συχρονισμενη.

Το Snr ειναι λιγο κουλο να πεφτει αλλα οντως μαλλον κατι πειραζουν γιατι εχουν αναφερει αλλοι 2 χρηστες νομιζω σε αλλο thread ραγδαια μειωση στο SNR τους,χωρις να αλλαξει η ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου και χωρις να πειραξουν κατι εκεινοι στα καλωδια.

Οποτε μαλλον κατι πειραζει η ΝετΟνε στα dslam.Ισως αναβαθμιζουν τα προφιλ σιγα σιγα και καποια στιγμη αρχισουν τα ρεσταρτ για να παμε στα 24?????????

Θα δειξει..........

----------


## nnn

Νομίζω πως θα έχετε εκπλήξεις σύντομα  :Lips Sealed:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Ελπιζουμε ευχαριστες... :Wink:

----------


## liakjim

> Παιδια τι γινεται? Νομιζω πως το ρουτερ μου πεθαινει.Εχει ριξει το Output power απο 18,5dB στα 13,5 με αποτελεσμα να παει κ το S/N στο 11 απο 17!!!! 'Η μηπως κατι πειραζουνε απο Net One εν'οψη φημολογουμενης αναβαθμισης? Ελπιζω να δευτερο.Δεν θελω να θαψω το ρουτερ μου


Εννοειτε πως ηξερα πως δεν πεθαινει... :Razz:  To S/N λογικο ειναι που επεσε γιατι εχουμε : μικροτερη ισχυ εκπομπης / σταθερο θορυβο = μικροτερο S/N. :Wink:

----------


## cochr

Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι...
Άλλαξα την πρίζα και πλέον το καλώδιο του ρούτερ "κουμπώνει" χωρίς την μεσολάβηση του αντάπτορα που κάνει το RJ διπολικό και απομώνοσα τα καλώδια που δίνουν σήμα και στις άλλες τηλεφωνικές πρίζες του σπιτιού.  ΟΜΩΣ τώρα συγχρόνισα σε μικρότερη ταχύτητα απ'ότι πρίν πρίν και παραθέτω τα νέα μου στατιστικά...

Uptime: 0 days, 0:02:24 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
*Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 443 / 1.139* 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 224,00 / 452,00 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 15,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 36,0 / 38,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,0 / 9,0 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 37 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 30 / 20 

Η τηλεφωνία "παίζει" πολύ καλά κατα τα άλλα...
Καμία ιδέα??? Να έκανα λάθος στη συνδεσμολογία? αλλα δεν θα είχα ούτε τηλέφωνο ούτε net έτσι δεν είναι????

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Λοιπόν επανέρχομαι...
> Άλλαξα την πρίζα και πλέον το καλώδιο του ρούτερ "κουμπώνει" χωρίς την μεσολάβηση του αντάπτορα που κάνει το RJ διπολικό και απομώνοσα τα καλώδια που δίνουν σήμα και στις άλλες τηλεφωνικές πρίζες του σπιτιού.  ΟΜΩΣ τώρα συγχρόνισα σε μικρότερη ταχύτητα απ'ότι πρίν πρίν και παραθέτω τα νέα μου στατιστικά...
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:02:24 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> *Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 443 / 1.139* 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 224,00 / 452,00 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 15,0 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 36,0 / 38,5 
> ...


Βγάζοντας τις άλλες πρίζες του σπιτιού δεν συνέδεσες σωστά τα καλώδια και κάπου έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα,άλλαξε μόνο την πρίζα που συνδέεται το ρούτερ όπως και έκανες και άστες τις άλλες ως είχαν.

----------


## cochr

Εδω είμαι πάλι...
Λοιπόν έκανα μόνο την αλλαγή της πρίζας και επανήλθα στα προηγούμενα στατιστικά μου.
Με αυτά τώρα μπορώ να πιάσω κατι καλυτερο απο τα 5.719 download ή  να το πάρω απόφαση πως ως εδω είμαι και τέλος???

Uptime: 0 days, 0:00:30 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 5.719 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 22,00 / 13,00 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 25,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,0 / 9,5 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 45 / 0

----------


## djntinos

καλησπερα σε ολους και καλη χρονια γυρισα απο διακοπες και επιτελους μπορω να δοκιμασω την νεα μοθ συνδεση.

εκανα αιτηση στις 19.11 ηρθαν σπιτι μου 21.12 ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για αυτο με πηραν τηλεφωνο χτες να με ρωτησουν αμα ειναι ολα ενταξη με την συνδεση

ειχα ote + vivodi και πηγα netone με νεο βρογχο

στην vivodi ειχα το πολυ 4096 "ετσι λεει η vivodi"

τωρα εχω τα εξης και μενω ανω ιλισσια

ειναι καλα πως τα βλεπετε? το uptime του router ειναι μικρο γιατι εκανα επανεκινηση σημερα




> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 8:09:04
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	858 / 11.821
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	1,27 / 6,02
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,0 / 31,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 8,0
> ...


ευχαριστω

----------


## Sovjohn

> καλησπερα σε ολους και καλη χρονια γυρισα απο διακοπες και επιτελους μπορω να δοκιμασω την νεα μοθ συνδεση.
> 
> εκανα αιτηση στις 19.11 ηρθαν σπιτι μου 21.12 ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για αυτο με πηραν τηλεφωνο χτες να με ρωτησουν αμα ειναι ολα ενταξη με την συνδεση
> 
> ειχα ote + vivodi και πηγα netone με νεο βρογχο
> 
> στην vivodi ειχα το πολυ 4096 "ετσι λεει η vivodi"
> 
> τωρα εχω τα εξης και μενω ανω ιλισσια
> ...


Έχεις λίγο αρκετό θόρυβο (8.0, και το 9.0 είναι το συνήθες όριο της netone), αλλά αν παίζεις χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις...Απόλαυσε το!

Κατά τα άλλα μια χαρά!

----------


## Sebu

> καλησπερα σε ολους και καλη χρονια γυρισα απο διακοπες και επιτελους μπορω να δοκιμασω την νεα μοθ συνδεση.
> 
> εκανα αιτηση στις 19.11 ηρθαν σπιτι μου 21.12 ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για αυτο με πηραν τηλεφωνο χτες να με ρωτησουν αμα ειναι ολα ενταξη με την συνδεση
> 
> ειχα ote + vivodi και πηγα netone με νεο βρογχο
> 
> στην vivodi ειχα το πολυ 4096 "ετσι λεει η vivodi"
> 
> τωρα εχω τα εξης και μενω ανω ιλισσια
> ...


Εχεις αρκετο θορυβο στο up ο οποιος θα επηρεασει καπως και το down.

Παρατηρω παντως τελευταια ολο και περισσοτερους βροχους με το up κολλημενο στο 858.Τελικα το φασμα συχνοτητων του upload φαινεται οτι ειναι πιο ευαισθητο στο θορυβο ή υπαρχει καποια κοινη πηγη θορυβου που μπορει να επηρεασει το upload σε χρηστες διαφορετικων dslam  :Thinking: 

Ενω το download αν και εχει μεγαλυτερο ευρος συχνοτητων ειναι πιο σκυλι.

Επειδη δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως, στο ευρος συχνοτητων ειναι πρωτα η τηλεφωνια,μετα το upload και τελευταιο το download???'Η ειναι το download στη μεση???

----------


## pstr

Πρώτα το upload και μετά το download. Δεν χρειάζεται δέσμευση για τηλεφωνία αν είναι overIP.

----------


## lalanis

Εμένα με σύνδεσαν χτες και έχει πέσει η ταχύτητα... Πήρα το CS και μου είπαν να περιμένω μερικές μέρες, αν και έχει πάρει την κατιούσα...
Το θέμα είναι ότι μου δίνει 11mbit στο down η netone, τα οποία και στον κατανεμητή και στο σπίτι τα παίρνει όλα...
Τώρα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω...
Ελπίζω να φτιάξει....
Uptime:	0 days, 4:18:57
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 8.752
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	23,34 / 46,77
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 25,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 11,0

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εμένα με σύνδεσαν χτες και έχει πέσει η ταχύτητα... Πήρα το CS και μου είπαν να περιμένω μερικές μέρες, αν και έχει πάρει την κατιούσα...
> Το θέμα είναι ότι μου δίνει 11mbit στο down η netone, τα οποία και στον κατανεμητή και στο σπίτι τα παίρνει όλα...
> Τώρα γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό δεν καταλαβαίνω...
> Ελπίζω να φτιάξει....
> Uptime:    0 days, 4:18:57
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / 8.752
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    23,34 / 46,77
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 18,5
> ...


μαλλον οφειλεται στο Line Attenuation 25,5 θεωρητικα παντα βεβαια βαση της εφαρμογης που εχουν φτιαξει τα παιδια.

παντως σου ευχομαι καλο κουραγιο.

εγω δεν ασχολουμε αλλο με το αντικειμενο που λεγεται ADSL2+ και ΝΕΤΟΝΕ εχω προχωρησει σε αλλες διαδικασιες και μαλλον θα επιστρεψω στον καλο μου τον ΟΤΕ και στο καλο ADSL over ISDN το ADSL2+ το αφηνω σε εσας.

----------


## deltaphreakuenc

Μολις πριν λιγο καταφερα να τσεκαρω την συνδεση μου.Ειμαι λιγο ασχετος οποτε ας μου πει καποιος πως τα βλεπει εδω τα πραγματα...

Uptime:	0 days, 0:40:35
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.890
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	8,86 / 108,67
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 16,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	4,5 / 12,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 9,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	4 / 13
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	15 / 4

----------


## Sovjohn

Μια χαρά είναι. Αν είχες λίιιιγο λιγότερο θόρυβο στο download, 8α συγχρόνιζες 15.997 και όχι 15.890. Αν μπορείς να το μειώσεις λιγάκι (π.χ. ελέγχοντας την καλωδίωση σου ας πούμε), καλώς, αν όχι, θα μείνεις στα 15.9  :Smile:

----------


## coltpower

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα που πλέον μπορώ να ποστάρω στο "club των ενεργοποιημένων"  :Razz: 
Έλειπα εκτός σπιτιού από εχθές - κατά τις 2 σήμερα το μεσημέρι με παίρνει τηλέφωνο η αδερφή μου με ένα παράπονο 
Μικρή : "Αδελφούλα μου γλυκιά, εγώ δεν πείραξα τίποτα, αλήθεια σου λέω"
Εγώ : "Τι έγινε?"
Μικρή: "Δεν έχουμε τηλέφωνο, ούτε και ιντερνετ"
Μες την τρελή χαρά εγώ, παίρνω τηλέφωνο τη Netone, αλλά η κατάσταση ήταν ακόμα "Προς Κατασκευή". Φυσικά το παιδί μου ανέφερε ότι υπάρχει ένα μικρό ενδεχόμενο να μην έχει ενημερωθεί ακόμα το wcrm.
Τρέχω σπίτι (εάν είδατε στο δρόμο κανένα Colt να πηγαίνει με 100 εγώ θα ήμουν, shame on me), αποσυνδέω το Netmod και συνδέω το Speedtouch. Μετά από λίγο συγχρόνισε και άναψε και το led Internet.
Επίσης ενεργοποιήθηκε και το 211 νουμεράκι, όσον αφορά τη φορητότητα όμως δεν έχει υλοποιηθεί ακόμα, απλά θα περιμένω.
Ένα μεγααααάλο ευχαριστώ στο Support της Netone  :Worthy: 

Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ 12/12
Παραλαβή Speedtouch 18/12
Πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 31/12
Ενεργοποίηση στις 12/1 
Α/Κ Νίκαιας

Όσον αφορά τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής δεν πρόλαβα να δω και πολλά, γιατί βιαζόμουν να φύγω. Το μόνο που παρατήρησα ήταν
Down 14.660Kbps
Up 1023Kbps

Αύριο που θα επιστρέψω σπίτι θα το συνδέσω στην κεντρική πριζα (καθότι τώρα είναι συνδεδεμένο στο δωμάτιο μου), θα κάνω κανένα rtfd μήπως βοηθήσει, θα ελέγξω και snr, la

Αυτά από εμένα! Καλό σκ σε όλους  :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## alexshmmy

Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα.
Μολις σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα
Αιτηση 19/11
Α/Κ Χαιδαριου
Μετα απο τοση ταλαιπωρια

*-->Στατιστικα*

Uptime:	0 days, 0:10:24
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	*1.023 / 15.997*
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	7,96 / 262,64
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	*10,0 / 21,0*
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	*12,0 / 14,5*
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 4
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 2


*-->*Κατεβασα απο το *ftp.ntua.gr* ενα αρχειο *4.5GB*
με ταχυτητα *1450Κbps* σταθερα 
Ευχαριστω Νετονε
Θα τσεκαρω και τα τορεντ σε λιγο

*-->*Ανεβασα ενα αρχειο 90ΜΒ στο RS και το upload ηταν σταθερα στα 75Κbps 

*-->Pings*


C:\Documents and Settings\alex>ping ftp.ntua.gr

Pinging patroklos.noc.ntua.gr [147.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=22ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=19ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=20ms TTL=57
Reply from 147.102.222.211: bytes=32 time=21ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 147.χχχ.χχχ.χχχ:
    Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
    Minimum = 19ms, Maximum = 22ms, Average = 20ms

Πετανε με εσωτερικο.

-->10λεπτο videaki στο youp@@rn [Ξερετε εσεις] γεμισε ολη την μπαρα σε 15"
Στο youtube ποιο αργα.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Καλημερα σε ολη την παρεα.
> Μολις σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα
> Αιτηση 19/11
> Α/Κ Χαιδαριου
> Μετα απο τοση ταλαιπωρια
> Στατιστικα
> 
> Uptime:    0 days, 0:10:24
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> ...



Οοοοο καλορίζικος alexshmmy =)...Καιρός ήτανε! Να μας πεις και εντυπώσεις γενικότερα (τηλεφωνία π.χ., mynetone, κτλ κτλ).

Οι ταχύτητες αυτές τις μέρες είναι λίγο πάνω-κάτω γιατί γίνονται προεργασίες για την αναβάθμιση στα μέχρι 24...αλλά τίποτα μόνιμο ή ανησυχητικό, θα το δεις.

Η γραμμούλα είναι ΟΚ, και όταν αναβαθμιστούμε θα πιάσει κανά 19-20 =)

----------


## dimpard

@coltpower και alexshmmy, καλορίζικες οι συνδέσεις σας. 
Αν θέλετε γράψτε αν η σύνδεση έγινε σε ενεργό ή ανενεργό βρόχο, για να έχουμε και μια εικόνα για τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης.

----------


## alexshmmy

> @coltpower και alexshmmy, καλορίζικες οι συνδέσεις σας. 
> Αν θέλετε γράψτε αν η σύνδεση έγινε σε ενεργό ή ανενεργό βρόχο, για να έχουμε και μια εικόνα για τον χρόνο ενεργοποίησης.


Εμενα ανεργο βρογχο.
Ρε παιδια να ρωτησω οταν ειχα μεχρι και 2 ωρες uptime ειχα SNR 14.5
Τωρα στις 10 ωρες uptime επεσε στα 11
Γιατι γινεται αυτο?
Αυτη το πειραζουν?

----------


## Sebu

Ειδικα αν εισαι στις πρωτες μερες σου θα παρατηρησεις καποιες τετοιες διακυμανσεις.

Το SNR ειναι ενα δυναμικο μεγεθος που "παιζει".Και αν δεν ειναι και καλος ο βροχος παιζει πολυ.

Αν δεν εχεις αποσυχρονισμους και σταθεροποιηθει τελικα εκει στο 10-12 θα εισαι αρχοντας.Στα 16 βεβαια.Γιατι με SNR κοντα 10-12 τα 24 δεν τα βλεπω εφικτα.

Οχι πως θα τα δουμε πολλοι απο εμας.

Με την επερχομενη ενεργοποιηση νομιζω ο στοχος μας θα ειναι "οτι παραπανω απο τα 16".

Και 1 μβιτ αν παρουν καποιοι θα ειναι ευχαριστημενοι.Τα 24 θα τα δουν λιγοι, πολυ κοντα στα dslam και με πολυ καλα καλωδια.

----------


## coltpower

Ομολογώ πως είμαι κατενθουσιασμένη με τη σύνδεσή μου  :Razz:  :Razz: 

Λοιπόν όπως ανέφερα παραπάνω:

*Αποστολή αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ 12/12
Παραλαβή Speedtouch 18/12
Πιθανή ημερομηνία ενεργοποίησης 31/12
Ενεργοποίηση στις 12/1
Α/Κ Νίκαιας
Αφορά μετάβαση από ΑΡΥΣ (forthnet) σε full llu με παράλληλη φορητότητα*


Σήμερα γύρισα σπίτι και προς μεγάλη μου έκπληξη είδα ότι δεν είχα ούτε μία αποσύνδεση, φτου φτου φτου  :One thumb up: 
Επειδή μένω σε καινούργια οικοδομή και γνωρίζω από πρώτο χέρι ότι όσον αφορά την καλωδίωση του σπιτιού έχει γίνει προχειροδουλειά, πήρα το Speedtouch και το έκανα βόλτες σε όλες τις πρίζες του σπιτιού

Πρίζα Δωματίου μου
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 14.687 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,5 / 19,5  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:9,5 / 21,5  
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:11,5 / 10,0  


*Πρίζα Δωματίου Μικρής
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 15.864   
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 19,0  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:9,5 / 21,5  
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:12,0 / 9,5*


Πρίζα κρεβατοκάμαρας
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:193 / 1.897    
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,0 / 17,0 
 Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:54,5 / 55,5  
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:6,5 / 10,0


Πρίζα Σαλονιού
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 14.817  
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 19,0  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:9,5 / 22,0  
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:11,5 / 9,0


Μετά από το παραπάνω τεστ κατέληξα στο συμπέρασμα ότι τελικά όντως έχει μεγάλη διαφορά από πρίζα σε πρίζα! 
Εν τέλει το άφησα στο δωμάτιο της αδερφής μου και συνέδεσα και τα 2 ασύρματα (δυστυχώς το σταθερό του ΟΤΕ δεν έχει ενεργοποιηθεί ακόμα, αύριο θα πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο στο cc για να δούμε τι γίνεται). Έχω μεγάλο Output Power ή είναι η ιδέα μου?  :Thinking: 

*Τέλος, από nvidia κατεβάζω με 1,1MB/s και από ένα link που βρήκα της netone κατεβάζω με 1,2MB/s  , no complain*  :One thumb up: 

Ευτυχώς είμαι από αυτούς που ο γολγοθάς τελειώνει με την ενεργοποίηση και δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο με τη σύνδεση, ούτε πρόβλημα με χαμηλές ταχύτητες συγχρονισμού, ούτε πρόβλημα αποσυνδέσεων, ούτε πρόβλημα browsing, ούτε πρόβλημα με ταχύτητες download, μακάρι να μείνει έτσι για πάντα  :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

Καλοριζικη

Το Output Power ειναι νορμαλ.

Και εγω εκει γυρω ειμαι στο 19.Μην ανησυχεις.

Αυτο που παρατηρω ειναι οτι στις 3 απο τις 4 πριζες σου το Attenuation ειναι στο 21,5-22 αρα θα εισαι λογικα εκει στα 15-16μβιτ εκτος και αν εχεις ορεξη να τσεκαρεις τις πριζες σου.

Επισης πρεπει να τσεκαρεις και τα καλωδια στην κρεβατοκαμαρα καθως εχει παρα πολυ θορυβο αναλογικα με τα αλλα δωματια και μαλλον κατι δεν παταει καλα ή υπαρχει βραχυκυκλωμα.

----------


## vasilis.athens

Μια Ιστορία Που Σίγουρα σας ενδιαφέρει

Μετά τα προβλήματα που είχα με τν ΟN Telecom.. αίτηση 1 Σεπτεμβρίου 2007 …αποτέλεσμα κανένα…Μπλοκάρισμα Φορητότητας από Vivodi…Κόψιμο γραμμής από Vivodi (κατόπιν λανθασμένης οδηγίας να κόψω την υπάρχουσα τηλ.Σύνδεση μου) Η οδηγία αυτή δόθηκε από τα νήπια του C.C  τα οποία απ’ότι είδα ..(γιατι κάποια στιγμή δεν άντεξα …πάγα από τα κεντρικά για να πάρω μια απάντηση) διαπίστωσα ότι είναι 6 το πολλή παιδάκια ηλικίας 18 – 25 σε ανάλογα γραφεία που δεν ξέρουν τι τους γίνεται..χωρίς εκπαιδεύσει..και  χωρίς ενημερώσει,
Έτσι λοιπό ξεκίνησε  αυτή η πολυδιαφημισμένη εταιρεία

…Χωρίς τηλ. Και Internet για πάνω από 2 μήνες …Κανονικό δούλεμα από ΟΝ Telecom  αύριο μεθαύριο συνδέεστε…(τα παιδάκια στο c.c πρέπει κάτι να παίρνουν δεν εξηγείτε….να μας το δώσουν κι εμάς μπας και καταλάβουμε πως λειτουργεί αυτή η εταιρεία ).
 Υ.Γ  Όλα αυτά με την ευγενή χορηγία του πΟ.Τ.Ε  λόγω του ότι είχα ζητήσει Φορητότητα.
Τελικά μπήκα στην Νετ One και είδα άσπρη μέρα.Συνδέθηκα σε 15 μέρες..πήρα 2 καινούργιους αριθμούς και βασικά τελικά χέστικα που δεν κράτησα τον παλιό αριθμό (εκεί  σε οδηγούν όλες αυτές οι μαλ…που κάνει ο (πΟ.Τ.Ε)…έτσι νόμιζα…ΟΜΩΣ….ότι φταίει ο Ο.Τ.Ε
Το άστειο και γελοίο μαζί είναι ότι ακόμα με παίρνουν τηλέφωνο από την ΟΝ Τelecoms για να με συνδέσουν…και ακόμα μου λένε τις ίδιες ηλίθιες δικαιολογίες….να κάνουμε καινούργια αίτηση και όταν  ο ΘΕΟΣ το θέλει μπορεί κάποτε να συνδεθούμε.
 Το χειρότερο απ’ όλα είναι τελικά για  το μπλοκάρισμα της φορητότητας αριθμού δεν ευθύνεται ο πΟ.Τ.Ε όπως αρχικά νόμιζα και κακώς ανέφερα αλλά η VIVODI. Για κάποιο ανεξήγητο λόγο που μόνο η VIVODI γνωρίζει δεν έδινε τον νούμερο που είχα σ’αυτήν σχεδόν 4 χρόνια από τότε που ξεκίνησε η αταιρεία με DSL PHONE που φυσικά με βάσει  τις σημερινές τιμολογήσεις το έχω Χρυσοπληρώσει.!
Το ότι ήμουν συνεπείς και και άψογος προς την VIVODI αυτό δεν έπαιξε όπως ηταν φυσικό κανένα ρόλο.Ούτε το ότι την διαφήμιζα σαν ηλίθιος δεξιά κι αριστερά χαντακώνοντας ένα σωρό κόσμο (όπως αποδείχτηκε).

Τώρα Με την ΝΕΤ ΟΝΕ
Συνδέθηκα με καινούργια νούμερα σε 15 μέρες
Είχα  και έχω κάποια προβλήματα ακόμα με την τηλεφωνία…. (Δεν λειτουργεί η αναμονή κλήσεις)
Θα το φτιάξουν είπαν ….για να δούμε…!!!!!
Και Ασύρματα Modem  μας τάξαν αλλά τους τελείωσαν τ’ αποθέματα γιατί μοίρασαν …χιλιάδες Modem και δεν τους περίσσεψαν για όλους!!!!!
Το θετικό είναι ότι έχω πιάσε τις ταχύτητες που υπόσχονται…
Οτι πραγματικά  Το  C.C είναι άμεσο   κάποιες φορές όταν δεν μπλοκάρει από τους Χιλιάδες συνδρομητές της εταιρείας που ψάχνουν να βρουν από πού τους ήρθε και δεν λειτουργούν αυτά που με ….ΣΥΜΒΟΛΑΙΟ ΥΠΟΓΕΓΡΑΜΜΕΝΟ ΥΠΟΣΧΟΝΤΑΙ 
Ότι αυτά που υπόσχονται …μερικά από αυτά τα τηρούν….
Όπως την ταχύτητα…Χωρις Πλάκα  ‘’Έπιασα σχεδόν 3200Kb  και ακόμα δεν το έχω πιστέψει’’
Συνέβη πριν από λίγες ώρες με την νέα αναβάθμιση που κάνανε και κωλόπαθα
Χτύπησα με σύνδεση USB1 (λόγω ότι δεν έχω παραλάβει ακόμα τον καινούργιο υπολογιστή) ακόμα και και με 3,600
Με Ethernet τι θα πιάσω δηλαδή…?

Αποφεύγεται όπως ο Διάολος το Λιβάνι την ΟΝΕ Telecοms για την ασυνέπεια της και την ανικανότητα της να κάνει αυτά που υπόσχεται.
Δεν ξέρω αν στο μέλλον η Οne καταφέρει να κάνει κάποια από αυτά που τάζει …αλλά σήμερα το σίγουρο είναι ότι  έχει καταντήσει ανέκδοτο της αγοράς κι αυτό σίγουρο δεν την βοηθάει σε τίποτα.

Απλά  παραθέτω την κακή εμπειρία μου με εταιρείες που είναι το λιγότερο λειψές  ή  Εντελώς ανοργάνωτες και ανέτοιμες να κάνουν την δουλειά που υπόσχονται.
Σαν απόφθεγμα όλων αυτών μέχρι στιγμής η NET ONE αποδείχτηκε η πιο συνεπής κα η μόνη που αυτά πού υποσχέθηκε τα τήρησε..
 :Twisted Evil:

----------


## liakjim

Καλημερα , κ καλοριζικη η συνδεση σου κ πραγματι χαιρομαι για σενα,Ειχα κ εγω αντιστοιχη εμπειρια με Vivodi οπου περιμενα απο 15/2/07 μεχρι 31/08/07 (ναι 6 μηνες) κ η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ τα καταφερε σε 40 μερες....Αλλα τελοσπαντων, 
Αν θες πατα εδω http://speedtouch.lan/cgi/b/dsl/dt/?be=0&l0=1&l1=0 για να δουμε τα στατιστικα της γραμμης σου , γιατι αν εχεις συγχρονισει οντως στα 24 θα πρεπει να εισαι απο τους τυχερους που εισαι με το Dslam αγκαλια...

----------


## djntinos

> καλησπερα σε ολους και καλη χρονια γυρισα απο διακοπες και επιτελους μπορω να δοκιμασω την νεα μοθ συνδεση.
> 
> εκανα αιτηση στις 19.11 ηρθαν σπιτι μου 21.12 ενα μεγαλο μπραβο για αυτο με πηραν τηλεφωνο χτες να με ρωτησουν αμα ειναι ολα ενταξη με την συνδεση
> 
> ειχα ote + vivodi και πηγα netone με νεο βρογχο
> 
> στην vivodi ειχα το πολυ 4096 "ετσι λεει η vivodi"
> 
> τωρα εχω τα εξης και μενω ανω ιλισσια
> ...


με εφτιαξαν λιγο και εχω τα εξης τωρα:




> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 8:00:06
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 12.890
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/MB]:	2,07 / 312,77
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,0 / 31,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 9,0
> ...


ειναι καλυτερα παντως;;;

----------


## Sovjohn

Πολύ καλυτερα...Δεν το συζητάμε...Καλορίζικη =)

----------


## lalanis

Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι μπορεί να φταίει; Κάνει disconnects ανά 3ωρο και η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται από 8 μέχρι 10.3 στο down....
Αν κάνει και τώρα disconnects με αυτά τα stats και δεν είναι θέμα συνδεσμολογίας τι μπορεί να φταίει;
Uptime:	0 days, 1:06:38
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.020 / *10.329*
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	1,23 / 4,97
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / *19,5*
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / *25,5*
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,0 / *13,0*
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	3.010 / *60.982*
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	453 / 385
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	*7.170* / 320
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι μπορεί να φταίει; Κάνει disconnects ανά 3ωρο και η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται από 8 μέχρι 10.3 στο down....
> Αν κάνει και τώρα disconnects με αυτά τα stats και δεν είναι θέμα συνδεσμολογίας τι μπορεί να φταίει;
> Uptime:	0 days, 1:06:38
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.020 / *10.329*
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	1,23 / 4,97
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / *19,5*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / *25,5*
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,0 / *13,0*
> ...


Δήλωσε το βλάβη,έχεις ανεξήγητα υψηλά CRC & HEC errors για τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής σου,λόγω των λαθών αποσυνδέεται.

----------


## Insomniac

> Μπορεί κάποιος να μου πει τι μπορεί να φταίει; Κάνει disconnects ανά 3ωρο και η ταχύτητα κυμαίνεται από 8 μέχρι 10.3 στο down....
> Αν κάνει και τώρα disconnects με αυτά τα stats και δεν είναι θέμα συνδεσμολογίας τι μπορεί να φταίει;
> Uptime:    0 days, 1:06:38
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.020 / *10.329*
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    1,23 / 4,97
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / *19,5*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,0 / *25,5*
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    14,0 / *13,0*
> ...


 

Ιδια προβληματα ειχα κι εγω με αποσυνδεσεις....Τραβηξα απ ευθειας καλωδιο utp απο τον κατανεμητη του ΟΤΕ στο router αλλα τιποτα. τελικα μου κατεβασαν το προφιλ σε αυτο που γραφω στο προφιλ μου και 12 μερες δεν ειχα αποσυνδεση καθολου.Ισως ειναι η μονη λυση.

----------


## lalanis

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις...Αλλά ρε παιδιά SNR, Output powr και attenuation είναι μια χαρά.... Να μην μπορεί να σηκώσει ούτε 10 mbit down; Δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο;

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις...Αλλά ρε παιδιά SNR, Output powr και attenuation είναι μια χαρά.... Να μην μπορεί να σηκώσει ούτε 10 mbit down; Δεν είναι λίγο περίεργο;


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα στατιστικά σου είναι μια χαρά και σίγουρα θα μπορούσες να συγχρονίσεις πιο ψηλά αλλά υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλά λάθη τα οποία επηρεάζουν τη σταθερότητα της γραμμής.Επίσης το output pwr είναι αρκετά υψηλό πράγμα που δείχνει ότι ο ρουτερ ζορίζεται για να κρατήσει το συγχρονισμό.

----------


## lalanis

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι τα στατιστικά σου είναι μια χαρά και σίγουρα θα μπορούσες να συγχρονίσεις πιο ψηλά αλλά υπάρχουν και πάρα πολλά λάθη τα οποία επηρεάζουν τη σταθερότητα της γραμμής.Επίσης το output pwr είναι αρκετά υψηλό πράγμα που δείχνει ότι ο ρουτερ ζορίζεται για να κρατήσει το συγχρονισμό.


Οπότε δηλώνω βλάβη; Ζητάω να με βάλουν σε 12άρι προφίλ; Τι κάνω;

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Οπότε δηλώνω βλάβη; Ζητάω να με βάλουν σε 12άρι προφίλ; Τι κάνω;


Μην αναφέρεις εσύ προφιλ,δήλωσε το πρόβλημα σου,μπορεί να είναι και δική τους βλάβη.

----------


## lalanis

> Μην αναφέρεις εσύ προφιλ,δήλωσε το πρόβλημα σου,μπορεί να είναι και δική τους βλάβη.


Ευχαριστώ..! Ξαναέκανε restart τώρα.... Πόσο είναι το παγκόσμιο ρεκόρ επανεκκινήσεων; Μπορεί να το σπάσω μέχρι αύριο... :Whistle:  :Whistle:

----------


## Sovjohn

Πάντως για το output power 18-19...Πολλοί με netone το έχουν...Ίσως να είναι και κάποια ρύθμιση από πλευράς τους, πάντως εγώ έχω ΟΡ 18-19 και έχω μ.ο. uptime 20 μέρες πριν κάνει resync το ρουτέρι...

----------


## Geotzourmi

τα errors δε μου φαίνονται τόσα πόλλα πάντως εμένα...με περισότερα errors είχα uptime 11 μέρες...Βέβαια από χτες τέτοια ώρα έκανε 2 restart το ρούτερ...

----------


## sgatz

εγώ παντως παω για παγκοσμιο ρεκορ σε fec errors
Uptime: 1 day, 12:02:11 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.237 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 67,78 / 454,51 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 17,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,0 / 29,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 8,5 / 14,0 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 23 / 10.627.055 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 88 / 824 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 2.819 / 682 

το πρωί πηγα στον αγ.φανουρη μια φανουρόπιτα και έγραψα και ενα υπερ υγείας για το ρούτερ την ευσταθεια της γραμμης και της μη υγρασιας στο dslam :Smile: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Sebu

Πριν απο λιγο γυρισα σπιτι και ειδα οτι το ρουτερ ειχε πεσει η συνδεση πριν κανα 2ωρο και τωρα πλεον εχω χασει 2-2,5db στο SNR του down ενω εχει ανεβει και το Αttenuation του down κατα 1db.

Σε σχεση παντα με τα νουμερα που εχω αρχες Οκτωβρη οταν και πηγαμε στα 16μβιτ.

Ταχυτητα συγχρονισμου και λοιπα στατιστικα τα ιδια.

Αν το συνδυασω με αλλους χρηστες που ανεφεραν πτωση του SNR τους τις τελευταιες μερες,οντως κατι σκαλιζουν στα dslam αλλα γιατι πειραζουν το SNR???

----------


## sgatz

εγω παντως μετα απο τοσα παρακαλια στη νετονια βρηκα τη λύση!!!


*ΘΑ ΠΑΩ ΤΟ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕΙ Ο ΠΑΠΑΤΣΑΚΑΛΟΣ!!*

----------


## makiro3

Από χθες η ταχύτητα από nvidia  με IDM δεν ξεπερνάει ούτε τα 700 kb. Συμβαίνει σε άλλους αυτό, που είναι συγχρονισμένοι στα 16 και τις προηγούμενες ημέρες κατέβαζαν με 1500+??????

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Και σε μενα εχει συμβει, εκει που κατεβαζει με 1500+ μετα με το ζορι πιανει τα 700!

----------


## djntinos

και εγω εχω προβλημα με την ταχητητα ειδικα μετα τις 7 το απογευμα το πολυ με 200...καντε κατι...

----------


## Zer0c00L

σορρυ....

αλλα μαλλον θελουμε αγιασμο/ευχελαιο και εναν καλο ψυχιατρο.

εγω κανω υπομονη για οσο χρονο μου απομενει ακομα στην συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια και εφοσον εχω ιντερνετ το ξεζουμιζω οταν δεν εχω παω για καφε.

σταματησα να ασχολουμε εγω πλεον την υποθεση την ανελαβε ο δικηγορος μου.

----------


## djntinos

να ρωτησω λιγο κατι επειδη κατι δεν παει καλα η ειναι γενικως το προβλημα

εωχ τα εξης χαρακτηριστικά




> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:47:49
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 12.713
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	38,95 / 197,04
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,0 / 31,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 9,0
> ...


max. upload : 80kb/s είναι δυνατον με 1.023 να ειναι μόνο τοσο? (δοκιμασμενο σε τορρεντ & rapidshare), σταθερο γύρω στα 70-75

max. download: 1089kb/s αυτο ενταξη καλο ειναι (http://www.netone.gr/bandwidthfiles/)

σε εσάς πόσο ειναι οι ταχυτητες????

----------


## Zer0c00L

> να ρωτησω λιγο κατι επειδη κατι δεν παει καλα η ειναι γενικως το προβλημα
> 
> εωχ τα εξης χαρακτηριστικά
> 
> 
> 
> max. upload : 80kb/s είναι δυνατον με 1.023 να ειναι μόνο τοσο? (δοκιμασμενο σε τορρεντ & rapidshare), σταθερο γύρω στα 70-75
> 
> max. download: 1089kb/s αυτο ενταξη καλο ειναι (http://www.netone.gr/bandwidthfiles/)
> ...


συμφωνα με τα αρχεια bandwidth καλα εισαι - οπως και εγω και πολλοι αλλοι.

τωρα σε τορρεντ η rapid επισης καλα τα παω και πιστευω και αλλοι.

αλλου ειναι τα προβληματα φιλε μου.

εγω δεν εχω προβλημα ουτε σε ταχυτητα download/upload ουτε σε παιχνιδια αλλης φυσεως ειναι τα προβληματα.

αυτο δεν εχουν καταλαβει καποιοι.

----------


## djntinos

αυτο που με ενδιαφερε εμενα ειναι εσεις με upload 1024 πόσο πιανετε?

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Εμενα οι ταχυτητες παιζουν στην διαρκεια της ημερας. Μια 1500+ μετα 700 μετα 500 μετα 1200.

----------


## djntinos

> αυτο που με ενδιαφερε εμενα ειναι εσεις με *upload* 1024 πόσο πιανετε?


upload ποσο εχεις?

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> upload ποσο εχεις?


Σε rapidshare 72KB/sec
Αν δεις και αλλα posts και αλλοι εχουν αναφερει χαμηλο upload. Ισως οφειλεται στην αναβαθμιση που θα γινει.

........Auto merged post: Aperanto_Galazio added 6 Minutes and 18 Seconds later........




> συμφωνα με τα αρχεια bandwidth καλα εισαι - οπως και εγω και πολλοι αλλοι.
> 
> τωρα σε τορρεντ η rapid επισης καλα τα παω και πιστευω και αλλοι.
> 
> αλλου ειναι τα προβληματα φιλε μου.
> 
> εγω δεν εχω προβλημα ουτε σε ταχυτητα download/upload ουτε σε παιχνιδια αλλης φυσεως ειναι τα προβληματα.
> 
> αυτο δεν εχουν καταλαβει καποιοι.


Για μενα που ειμαι οικιακος χρηστης και περναω την ωρα μου στο ιντερνετ οντως δεν ειναι προβληματα, τι αλλα προβληματα ομως εχεις διαπιστωσει?

----------


## makiro3

Θεωρητικά έχω upload 1024 και στην ΟΝ και στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.
Με την ΟΝ σε torrent έχω μέγιστο 105 και με την ΝΕΤ1 80. Γιατί αυτή η διαφορά;;;;;

----------


## Sovjohn

Μην κρίνετε την απόδοση δικτύου σε περίοδο αναβάθμισης...Όταν τελειώσει, αν έχετε τότε πρόβλημα, το ξανασυζητάμε...Εγώ έχω average 90 αυτή την περίοδο.

----------


## makiro3

Μακάρι να φταίει αυτό. Ελπίζω και για το download που έχω  τη μια στιγμή 400 και την άλλη στιγμή 1600+, να είναι και αυτό συνέπεια της αναβάθμισης.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Εδω κ 10 μερες ενεργοποιημενος.Εντυπωσεις: *Μαυρα χαλια*
Εχουμε κ λεμε:
Τηλεφωνια σχεδον αψογη με φλασιες
Νετ: Oi ταχυτητες παιζουν απο 50kb εως 1100kb αναλογα την ωρα κ τον server
στα τορρεντ αναλογα το τι κατεβαζω
Rapidshare:Μαυρα χαλια με 300kb/s
εχω την εντυπωση οτι μας δουλευουν
Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 2:55:57
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 11.778
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	40,40 / 982,87
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 24,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 10,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	20 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	980 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	117 / 1.298
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	173 / 670

Επισης να πω οτι τα στατιστικα αυτα ειναι τα τωρινα γιατι καθε φορα που ανοιγω το pc αλλαζουν δραματικια

----------


## Zer0c00L

φιλε μου το μονο που μπορω να πω ειναι υπομονη ας τελειωσουν οτι αναβαθμισεις κανουν και τοτε βλεπουμε τι θα κανουμε και εμεις οι πελατες.

αλλωστε ολοι αναβαθμισεις κανουν αυτο τον καιρο για να δουμε ισως βελτιωθουν τα πραγματα.

αλλωστε η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια δεν ειναι καινουργια στον χωρο προερχεται απο τον επαγγελματικο χωρο που ειναι αψογη στις υπηρεσιες της αρα ας τις δωσουμε ακομα λιγο χρονο να προσαρμοστει στις δικες μας απαιτησεις.

εδω εχουμε δωσει χρονο σε αλλους που δεν το αξιζουν που ξερεις μπορει να κανει την διαφορα σε αυτο τον χωρο.

Υ.Σ εγω παντως το ρουτερ δεν το κλεινω ποτε οπως και τον υπολογιστη αλλα παρατηρησα χτες οτι στο τηλεφωνο το 211-χχχ-χχχχ ακουγεται ποιο δυνατα ο ηχος του DIAL TONE. επισης και παρασιτα οταν μιλαω με καποιον απο ON.

----------


## pstr

Πόσο δραματικά αλλάζουν; Γιατί αν δεν είναι σταθερή η γραμμή σου (με συχνούς αποσυγχρονισμούς) τότε πιθανόν να πρέπει να κατεβάσεις ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.

Από την άλλη μεριά, έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις δεν είναι καθόλου μαύρα χάλια. Έχεις ταχύτητα μέχρι 1,1ΜΒ κατεβάσματος, σχεδόν τέλεια τηλεφωνία και torrents ανάλογα με το τί και από πού κατεβάζεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πόσο δραματικά αλλάζουν; Γιατί αν δεν είναι σταθερή η γραμμή σου (με συχνούς αποσυγχρονισμούς) τότε πιθανόν να πρέπει να κατεβάσεις ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού.
> 
> Από την άλλη μεριά, έτσι όπως τα περιγράφεις δεν είναι καθόλου μαύρα χάλια. Έχεις ταχύτητα μέχρι 1,1ΜΒ κατεβάσματος, σχεδόν τέλεια τηλεφωνία και torrents ανάλογα με το τί και από πού κατεβάζεις.


φιλε μου το περιεργο με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αυτο ειναι ενω οι γραμμες στην πλειοψηφια των χρηστων δεν αντιμετωπιζουν προβληματα ταχυτητας (down/up) οπως αλλοι χρηστες αλλων παροχων εδω το κουφο ειναι οτι εχουμε περιεργα στατιστικα-ρεσταρτς και αλλα περιεργα φαινομενα και για αυτο τον λογο δεν μπορω να βρω τι φταιει αν π.χ ειναι απο μενα η απο αυτους.

γιατι και η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ οσες φορες εχω μιλησει (αρκετες) δεν εχουν βρει λυση σε αυτο μου λενε οτι βαση των στοιχειων τους ειμαι αρκετα εως πολυ καλος.

----------


## pstr

Off Topic


		Το μήνυμά μου αφορούσε τον GladiatorGeo

----------


## gladiatorgeo

αλλαζει η ταχυτητα απο 11500 εως 13500
αλλαζει το output power απο 17db εως 19,5db
αλλαζει το S/n margin απο 9db εως 11,5db
αλλαζει το Line att :24 εως 24,5db
K φυσικα ολα τα υπολοιπα
ειναι λογικο αυτο?
Κ σαφως δε δεχομαι να με μειωσουν αν ηταν ετσι καθουμουνα κ με τη χιλιαρα

----------


## pstr

Εξαρτάται τι θέλεις. Θέλεις μία γραμμή σταθερή στα 10mbps ή μία γραμμή με συχνές αποσυνδέσεις στα 11-13mbps;

Το attenuation βέβαια που έχεις σου δίνει τη δυνατότητα για καλύτερες ταχύτητες, αρκεί να γίνει κάποιος έλεγχος στη γραμμή ή και καθαρισμός.

Αααα, και καλώς ήρθες στο forum  :Smile: .

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Παντως στο Rapidshare οντως με ενα αρχειο πιανεις χαμηλες ταχυτητες, δοκιμασε ομως να κατεβασεις πολλα, εμενα με πολλα πιανει 1500+

Η δικια μου συνδεση παντως μεχρι το απογευμα δουλευει αψογα. Το απογευμα αρχιζει και παρουσιαζει διακυμανσεις στο download.

----------


## coltpower

Heh, μετά το προχθεσινό disconnection συγχρόνισα λίιιγο παραπάνω, ακριβώς όσο κι εσύ Aperanto_Galazio  :Razz: 

Uptime:	1 day, 9:59:16
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.997
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	585,14 / 7,86
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 22,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 9,0

Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου έχουν πολύ μικρές εώς καθόλου διακυμάνσεις, πχ το sn παίζει 9,0 και 9,5 , το οποίο θεωρώ αμελητέο. Από την ενεργοποίηση της σύνδεσης 12/1 μέχρι και σήμερα 16/1 είχα μόνο μία αποσύνδεση, η οποία απ' ό,τι διάβασα λίγο πολύ συνέβη στους περισσότερους

Όσον αφορά rapidshare, στο δικό μου pc που κατεβάζω free χωρίς κωδικούς και ένα μόνο αρχείο κάθε φορά, πιάνω μεταξύ 300kb/s και 500kb/s
Όταν κατεβάζει η αδερφή μου από το δικό της με premium account & flashget πιάνει άνετα το 1,1mb/s με 1,2mb/s   :One thumb up: 

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το απόγευμα μειώνεται λίγο η ταχύτητα, αλλά δεν έχω κανένα παράπονο, καμία σχέση με τα 2Mbps ΑΡΥΣ που είχα από forthnet. Επίσης κανένα πρόβλημα με την τηλεφωνία, ποιότητα άψογη και λειτουργεί και η αναγνώριση.  :Worthy: 

Χμμ, αν σε 16αρι προφίλ συγχρονίζω στα 15.997kbps, αναρωτιέμαι πόσο θα συγχρονίζω σε 24άρι, κάπου στα 16,5 με 17Mbps στην καλύτερη πιστεύω  :Thinking: 
Αν και είμαι της γνώμης ότι 1Mbps πάνω 1Mbps κάτω δεν θα κάνει την διαφορά εάν εξακολουθώ να κατεβάζω με max 1,2mb/s

----------


## alexshmmy

Παιδια εμενα απο RS κατεβαζει πανω απο 1.3 
Ενα μονο αρχειο και οχι prenium

----------


## Astaroth7

Ρε παιδιά help
Ψάχνω όλο το φόρουμ για να βρώ ένα Thread που λέει πως συνδέουμε σε όλες τις μπρίζες του σπιτιού μας να παίζει η τηλεφωνία και δεν το βρίσκω που είναι! το έχει κανένας εύκαιρο να μου το στείλει?

Thnaks!!

----------


## littleboyblue

> ... επισης και παρασιτα οταν μιλαω με καποιον απο ON.


Κι εμένα μου συμβαίνει αυτό. Έναν συνδρομητή της ΟΝ ξέρω και κάθε φορά που μιλάμε εγώ ακούω πολλά παράσιτα, αυτός με ακούει καθαρά.

----------


## ariadgr

> Ψάχνω όλο το φόρουμ για να βρώ ένα Thread που λέει πως συνδέουμε σε όλες τις μπρίζες του σπιτιού μας να παίζει η τηλεφωνία και δεν το βρίσκω που είναι! το έχει κανένας εύκαιρο να μου το στείλει?


 :Arrow:  *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*




> Έναν συνδρομητή της ΟΝ ξέρω και κάθε φορά που μιλάμε εγώ ακούω πολλά παράσιτα, αυτός με ακούει καθαρά.


Καλό θα ήταν να ενημερώσεις τη NetOne για να το διορθώσουν.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ρε παιδιά help
> Ψάχνω όλο το φόρουμ για να βρώ ένα Thread που λέει πως συνδέουμε σε όλες τις μπρίζες του σπιτιού μας να παίζει η τηλεφωνία και δεν το βρίσκω που είναι! το έχει κανένας εύκαιρο να μου το στείλει?
> 
> Thnaks!!


Καλά ρε συ, ο Πετράν (ariadgr) το παιδί το έχει παραθέσει 3.092 φορές, και συ δεν το βρίσκεις???  :Razz: 

Δοκίμασε εδώ π.χ:

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=165612

(και φυσικά με πρόλαβε...πρέπει να εγκατέστησε radar που στέλνει SMS στο κινητό όποτε κάποιος ζητάει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα...  :Respekt:  )

----------


## ariadgr

> (και φυσικά με πρόλαβε...πρέπει να εγκατέστησε radar που στέλνει SMS στο κινητό όποτε κάποιος ζητάει το συγκεκριμένο θέμα...  )


 :ROFL:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Οπως δειχνουν τα πραγματα coltpower και μου εχουν πει πιο εμπειροι συμφορουμιστες αντε να παμε στα 18max. Δεν με απασχολει και πολυ ομως, οικιακος χρηστης ειμαι. Βεβαια δεν θα με χαλαγε να επιανε και 24... :Whistle:

----------


## Geotzourmi

coltpower τα 15997 είναι το μέγιστο που συγχρονίζουν όλοι αυτή τη στιγμή...Δεν υπάρχει παραπάνω. Βέβαια με snr 9 στο down μη περιμένεις και παραπάνω...και γω ακριβώς στην ίδια μοίρα είμαι!


Όσον αφορά το rapidshare δε μπορούμε να έχουμε απαιτήσεις...Όταν κατεβάζετε (εκτός του ότι κατεβάζετε με free και όχι premium) βάζετε πάντα τον ίδιο server?Και πάλι και τον ίδιο να βάζετε έχετε σκεφτεί ότι αλλάζει ο φόρτος εργασίας των server ανάλογα με το πόσοι κατεβάζουν παράλληλα αρχεία από τον ίδιο server ή το πόσοι συνδεδεμένοι premium users (οι οποίοι έχουν προτεραιότητα) είναι συνδεδεμένοι στον εκάστοτε server?Το rapidshare είναι ο πιο διαδεδομένος τρόπος ανταλλαγής αρχείων στον κόσμο...Πόσο bandwidth διαθέτει πια?


Και γω μπορώ να βγω και να πω ότι κατεβάζω με 30 KB/s από το hotmail...Φταίει η netone?To ίδιο μου συμβαίνει και όταν κατεβάζω από το πανεπιστήμιο που έχουμε αποδεδειγμένα απίστευτη ταχύτητα...Και το ίδιο πιστεύω θα γίνει εάν κατεβάσω από rapidshare(αυτό δε πρόκειται να το κάνω καθότι admin στο εργαστήριο αυτή την περίοδο  :Razz: )


Υ.Γ. Ειλικρινά τι τα θέλει τα 24 η netone?Mέχρι τώρα είχαμε σχετικά το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο σε αυτό το forum από σχόλια σχετικά με την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού...Προβλέπω και εδώ άπειρες γκρίνιες. 

*Νο offence* εννοείται δεν είναι όλοι παντογνώστες

----------


## gladiatorgeo

ρε παιδια παω να τρελαθω.
Καθε 10 λεπτα το ρουτερ αποσυγχρονιζει εδω κ 3 ωρες παρητηρωντας οτι το S/N margin βουταει απ τα 9,5 στα 6 μετα στο -5,21545668977 κ γινεται ο αποσυγχρονισμος
Τι μπορει να φταει?

----------


## Geotzourmi

τα καλώδια που συνδέεις το ρούτερ είναι οκ?έχεις εναλλακτικά να δοκιμάσεις? Να υποθέσω είχες κάνει ενεργό βρόγχο οπότε δεν είχε έρθει τεχνικός να σου μετρήσει γραμμή στον κατανεμητή ε?Ζήτα αν γίνετε να στείλουν τεχνικό για να διαπιστώσεις εάν οφείλετε στις καλωδιώσεις από το σπίτι μέχρι τον κατανεμητή ή υπάρχει γενικότερο πρόβλημα στη γραμμή οπότε χρειάζετε μάλλον υποβιβασμός ταχύτητας γιατί δεν αντέχει ο χαλκός. :Sad:

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Full
Κ γιατι σημερα μονο?
Ο τεχνικοσ ερχεται κ πληρωνεται?

----------


## marsupilami

Παντως παιδια ενω ολοι σερνομαστε κανα 10ημερο τωρα εγω πιστευω οτι κατι καλο μας περιμενει.
Αλλιως γιατι να κανει διαφημιση για 2 μηνες δωρο η netone για να συνδεθουν καινουριοι κ να σερνομαστε ολοι μαζι? Φανταζομαι οτι θα στρωσουν τα παντα σε λιγες μερες.Ελπιζω να μην βγω ψευτης :Razz:

----------


## Geotzourmi

όχι δε πληρώνεται αφού πρόκειται για τεχνικό πρόβλημα της γραμμής...πάντως εμένα πριν κάτι μήνες μου έκανε τέτοια κουλά σαν τα δικά σου  και μου στείλανε τεχνικό και ανακαλύψαμε ότι έφταιγε το ....καλώδιο που συνέδεεα το ρούτερ (ναι έβαλα άλλο καλώδιο αλλά άργησε μάλλον να συγχρονίσει οπότε νόμιζα ότι έφταιγε όντως η γραμμή -δεν πήγα να δω στατιστικά ρούτερ είναι η αλήθεια(είμαι βλάκας :Razz: ). Το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο φαντάσου ήταν περασμένο έτσι γύρω από τον τοίχο του σαλονιού μέχρι το δωμάτιο μου που είναι το ρούτερ ώστε να μη το ακουμπά κανένας και όμως χάλασε μόνο του!έτσι απλά!)

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Εγω παντως κατεβαζω απο rapidshare με premium account. Νομιζω οτι εχει δικιο ο φιλος που λεει οτι εξαρταται και σε τι κινηση θα πεσουμε.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Τα error sconds {local} τι σημαινουν?Εχω 300 μεσα σε ενα λεπτο.ευχαριστω!

----------


## Geotzourmi

Aperanto_Galazio έχεις δοκιμάσει με κάποιον download manager ή κάνεις απλό download μέσω firefox/internet explorer...?Με πολλά connection μαζί και ένα αρχείο μάλλον θα πιάσει τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα.Η netone δε νομϊζω να κάνει κάποιο στο down ανά connection, διότι αλλιώς πώς θα κατεβάζαμε από nvidia με 1600 (συνήθως) με απλό download?Ίσως πρόκειται για περιορισμούς από πλευράς rapidshare, οι οποίοι να αλλάζουν με βάση πχ το traffic...(πιθανολογώ αυτή τη στιγμή δε ξέρω αν λειτουργεί κάπως έτσι)


Για τα errors δεν εκφέρω γνώμη δε το έχω ψάξει αρκετά!!google it ίσως.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Aperanto_Galazio έχεις δοκιμάσει με κάποιον download manager ή κάνεις απλό download μέσω firefox/internet explorer...?Με πολλά connection μαζί και ένα αρχείο μάλλον θα πιάσει τη μέγιστη ταχύτητα.Η netone δε νομϊζω να κάνει κάποιο στο down ανά connection, διότι αλλιώς πώς θα κατεβάζαμε από nvidia με 1600 (συνήθως) με απλό download?Ίσως πρόκειται για περιορισμούς από πλευράς rapidshare, οι οποίοι να αλλάζουν με βάση πχ το traffic...(πιθανολογώ αυτή τη στιγμή δε ξέρω αν λειτουργεί κάπως έτσι)
> 
> 
> Για τα errors δεν εκφέρω γνώμη δε το έχω ψάξει αρκετά!!google it ίσως.



Ναι οντως με πολλα πιανει μεγιστη, το εχω γραψει και σε ενα αλλο thread. Και εγω απο ntua και netone.bandwidthfile κατεβαζω στο full. 
Ομως σημερα το rapidshare μου κανει κολπακια...εκει που κατεβαζω σταθερα με 1200 προς το τελος κανει μια βουτια και παει στα 80, και με απλο download και με download manager.

----------


## Geotzourmi

δεν εχω παρατηρήσει εγώ τέτοια βουτιά να πω την αλήθεια...Αυτό είναι ίσως και αποτέλεσμα των errors της γραμμής(not sure)...

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Μπορει να οφειλεται σε αυτο γιατι errors το τελευταιο διαστημα εχω πολλα :Thinking: 

Ομως μονο στο rapidshare συμβαινει αυτο.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

μπορω να τους ζητησω να ελενξουν τη γραμμη μου για τον θορυβο που εχω{εκτος απο το σπιτι μου}?Ακομα μπορω να ζητησω αλλαγη πορτας λογω θορυβου?Συγνωμη για τις πολλες ερωτησεις

----------


## Sovjohn

Μπορείς να ζητήσεις έλεγχο (δεν ξέρω με ποιανού χρέωση) και αλλαγή βρόχου (με δική σου χρέωση) αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις / ασταθή υπηρεσία / κτλ κτλ.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Με δικη μου χρεωση?
Δηλαδη εγω φταιω που ο βρογχος που μου δωσανε ειναι χαλια?

----------


## rdaniel

> Με δικη μου χρεωση?
> Δηλαδη εγω φταιω που ο βρογχος που μου δωσανε ειναι χαλια?


Όχι, δεν φταίς εσύ, ούτε όμως η NetOne. Δυστυχώς, για αυτά αποκλειστικός υπεύθυνος είναι ο ΟΤΕ, τον οποίο πληρώνουμε έμμεσα ή άμεσα για να συντηρεί και να εξαπλώνει το δίκτυο ... με τα γνωστά αποτελέσματα  :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

Για την ακρίβεια (κοινότυπο) φταίει...ο βρόχος. Και η κατάσταση δικτύου στην Ελλάδα. Κατ' επέκταση ο διαχειριστής δικτύου (ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. σήμερα).

Πάντως σίγουρα όχι ο κάθε εναλλακτικός (Net One, Forthnet, Vivodi, κτλ κτλ)...Και η παροχή / αλλαγή νέων βρόχων δεν είναι δωρεάν, ούτε έχει 2-3 Ε για να την κάνουν δώρο (από τα 50 Ε ενεργοποίηση, τα 40κάτι πάνε στον ΟΤΕ...).

Και δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ αλλαγή - αυτό κρίνεται ανά περίπτωση. Εσύ τι στατιστικά έχεις τώρα?

----------


## No-Name

> Για την ακρίβεια (κοινότυπο) φταίει...ο βρόχος. Και η κατάσταση δικτύου στην Ελλάδα. Κατ' επέκταση ο διαχειριστής δικτύου (ΟΤΕ Α.Ε. σήμερα).
> 
> Πάντως σίγουρα όχι ο κάθε εναλλακτικός (Net One, Forthnet, Vivodi, κτλ κτλ)...Και η παροχή / αλλαγή νέων βρόχων δεν είναι δωρεάν, ούτε έχει 2-3 Ε για να την κάνουν δώρο (από τα 50 Ε ενεργοποίηση, τα 40κάτι πάνε στον ΟΤΕ...).
> 
> Και δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ αλλαγή - αυτό κρίνεται ανά περίπτωση. Εσύ τι στατιστικά έχεις τώρα?


Ο Νέος βρόχος για το Πάροχο στοιχίζει 40.21Ε.....βέβαια οι άλλοι δεν μπάινουν καν στο κόπο να παραγγείλουν νεα γραμμή σου λένε αυτή έχεις δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Επειδη και εγω σκεφτομαι για αλλαγη βροχου, ειναι σιγουρο οτι ο καινουριος θα ειναι καλος?

----------


## No-Name

όχι....μπορεί να ειναι και χειρότερος

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Δηλαδη το παιζω στην τυχη και οτι βγει... :Thinking:  Τοτε καλυτερα να μεινω με τον ηδη υπαρχοντα.

----------


## ariadgr

> Δηλαδη το παιζω στην τυχη και οτι βγει... Τοτε καλυτερα να μεινω με τον ηδη υπαρχοντα.


Όταν συγχρονίζεις στα 16Mbps δεν ζητάς αλλαγή βρόχου.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

εγω ρε παιδια τι να πω .συγχρονιζω αναλογα με τα φεγγαρια.Τωρα ειμαι στ 13900 με SN 9 k Out.p 19,5.το πρωι ειμουν στα 11000.Αυριο ειδωμεν.Οι αποσυγχρονισμοι σταματησαν ως δια μαγειας

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Το σκεφτομουν τωρα που θα γινει αναβαθμιση στα 24!

----------


## veliouras

ναμαι πάλι!

έχω να γράψω κανα μήνα και βάλε, γιατί μετκόμισα και μόλις τελείωσαν τα διαδικαστικά της μεταφοράς. όλα πήγαν ρολόι, ο οτε παρέδωσε την αναμενόμενη ημερομηνία (14/1), κούμπωσα την γραμμή στο speedtouch και όλα δούλευαν. απο προχθές το πρωί, είχαμε ένα μπλακ αουτ αλλά η νετονε λειτούργησε υποδειγματικά και μέσα σε 24 ώρες μου έφτιαξε το πρόβλημα. βέβαια για να γίνει αυτό χρεώθηκα κανα 3ωρο κλήσεις στο κινητό αλλά δε βαριέσαι. το μόνο θέμα που παραμένει είναι ότι συγχρονίζω στα 5.000 κατέβασμα και 1.000 ανέβασμα.

υ.γ. υπάρχει κανείς στην περιοχή της φιλοθέης με νετονε; είχα δει ένα τόπικ που γράφονταν κάποια όχι ενθαρρυντικά πράγματα...

----------


## dimpard

> Όταν συγχρονίζεις στα 16Mbps δεν ζητάς αλλαγή βρόχου.


Συμφωνώ.
Μπορείς να δηλώνεις και ευχαριστημένος  :Smile:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Ευχαριστημενος ειμαι και με το παραπανω, επειδη ομως με την αναβαθμιση δεν θα κερδισω παρα μονο 1 με 2 Mb γιαυτο το ψαχνω λιγακι. Μηπως ειμαι ολιγον αχορταγος?

----------


## Dimitris73

> Ευχαριστημενος ειμαι και με το παραπανω, επειδη ομως με την αναβαθμιση δεν θα κερδισω παρα μονο 1 με 2 Mb γιαυτο το ψαχνω λιγακι. Μηπως ειμαι ολιγον αχορταγος?


Όχι λίγο... ΠΟΛΥ!!!!

Χτες μπήκα κι εγώ στο club των ενεργοποιημένων! Μετά από μετακόμηση και αφού η ΟΝ μετά από 1,5 μήνα από την αίτηση μετεγκατάστασης μου είπε ότι δεν είχε πόρτα ο ΟΤΕ στο ΚΑΦΑΟ (χαζομάρα μου που δεν το ζήτησα και γραπτώς αυτό...), έκανα αίτηση στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και μέσα σε 8 εργάσιμες, ενεργοποιήθηκα και όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι!!!!  :Respekt:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Διαβασα μια πληροφορια και με προβληματισε. Σε μια ερευνα που εγινε δειχνει οτι η netone εχει 3000 συνδρομητες. Αν αληθευει δεν ειναι καπως χαμηλο νουμερο για να ειναι βιωσιμη η εταιρεια?

----------


## Sebu

Ειμασταν περιπου 5000 αρχες Δεκεμβρη αν δεν με απατα η μνημη μου.Και υπηρχαν εκκρεμεις και νεες αιτησεις το Δεκεμβρη.Και σιγουρα με το test drive τωρα τον Γεναρη θα ερθουν και αλλοι.

----------


## user1

> ναμαι πάλι!
> 
> έχω να γράψω κανα μήνα και βάλε, γιατί μετκόμισα και μόλις τελείωσαν τα διαδικαστικά της μεταφοράς. όλα πήγαν ρολόι, ο οτε παρέδωσε την αναμενόμενη ημερομηνία (14/1), κούμπωσα την γραμμή στο speedtouch και όλα δούλευαν. απο προχθές το πρωί, είχαμε ένα μπλακ αουτ αλλά η νετονε λειτούργησε υποδειγματικά και μέσα σε 24 ώρες μου έφτιαξε το πρόβλημα. βέβαια για να γίνει αυτό χρεώθηκα κανα 3ωρο κλήσεις στο κινητό αλλά δε βαριέσαι. το μόνο θέμα που παραμένει είναι ότι συγχρονίζω στα 5.000 κατέβασμα και 1.000 ανέβασμα.
> 
> υ.γ. υπάρχει κανείς στην περιοχή της φιλοθέης με νετονε; είχα δει ένα τόπικ που γράφονταν κάποια όχι ενθαρρυντικά πράγματα...


εγω.
επειδη ειδα και τι γραφεις στο support μην περιμενεις τιποτα σε αυτα τα επιπεδα θα ειμαστε
Μεγαλη απογοητευση η Netone
Δες πως πληθαινουν τα μηνυματα για κακη ποιοτητα, και φαντασου πως οι συνδρομητες ειναι ελαχιστοι. Σε οποιαδηποτε αλλη εταιρεια θα κλειδωναμε ψηλοτερα. Στη netone οι τεχνικοι αυθαιρετα ΔΕΝ σε βαζουν ψηλοτερα που να χτυπιεσαι

----------


## Sebu

Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι αυθαιρετο.

Εχουμε μια βασικη διαφορα.Η τηλεφωνια ειναι Voip.Επειδη πρεπει βρεξει χιονισει το τηλεφωνο να δουλευει, ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να σε κλειδωσουν εκει που δεν θα εχεις αποσυχρονισμους,θορυβο και γιοκ τηλεφωνο.

Αν ειναι να σε πανε πχ στα 16 αλλα καθε μιση ωρα να αποσυχρονιζεις και να κοβεται το τηλεφωνο, και να μην μπορεις να μιλησεις με ανθρωπο απο τις διακοπες και τα σκρατσακια, εννοειται οτι θα σε πανε πχ στα 13 αν εκει εισαι πιο σταθερος.

Αν δεν σου αρεσει μπορεις να πας πχ στη 4νετ που δινει τηλεφωνια τυπου ΟΤΕ ή στην Τελλας, οπου ο συχρονισμος σου ειναι ανεξαρτητος απο την παροχη τηλεφωνιας.

----------


## megatrance

Eγω ρε παιδιά τους παρακαλάω να ρίξουν την ταχύτητα μπας και δουλέψει σωστά το τηλέφωνο + ίντερνετ αλλα εδω και 4 μέρες με έχουν γράψει στα @@ τους...

----------


## user1

> Δεν νομιζω οτι ειναι αυθαιρετο.
> 
> Εχουμε μια βασικη διαφορα.Η τηλεφωνια ειναι Voip.Επειδη πρεπει βρεξει χιονισει το τηλεφωνο να δουλευει, ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να σε κλειδωσουν εκει που δεν θα εχεις αποσυχρονισμους,θορυβο και γιοκ τηλεφωνο.
> 
> Αν ειναι να σε πανε πχ στα 16 αλλα καθε μιση ωρα να αποσυχρονιζεις και να κοβεται το τηλεφωνο, και να μην μπορεις να μιλησεις με ανθρωπο απο τις διακοπες και τα σκρατσακια, εννοειται οτι θα σε πανε πχ στα 13 αν εκει εισαι πιο σταθερος.
> 
> Αν δεν σου αρεσει μπορεις να πας πχ στη 4νετ που δινει τηλεφωνια τυπου ΟΤΕ ή στην Τελλας, οπου ο συχρονισμος σου ειναι ανεξαρτητος απο την παροχη τηλεφωνιας.



Α γεια σου, το γραφω τοσο καιρο, το παραδεχονται και επισημα, απλα μερικοι δεν θελουν να το καταλαβουν
Αρα αυτο που λεω τοσο καιρο ισχυει. ξερεις πιο ειναι το προβλημα φιλε? Οτι παρολο που ισχυριζονται οτι ειναι "ξεκαθαροι" , ειναι το αντιθετο. Ας μας το ελεγαν απο την αρχη οτι εδω στη netone θα εχετε χαμηλοτερη ταχυτητα (λογω του οτι πρεπει να δουλευει το τηλεφωνο) να το ξεραμε να πηγαιναμε αλλου. Αυτοι στον πρωτο μηνα που μπορεις να φυγεις λενε πως ολα θα φτιαξουν και μετα το αλλαζουν το τροπαριο. Τωρα πλεον που συμπληρωθηκε μηνας δε μπορω να φυγω να παω σε αλλη εταιρεια. Εγω για παραδειγμα θεωρητικα πιανω και 12-13. Ας μπορουσα να παω στα 10 (που με βαλανε μια φορα και απο μονοι τους με βγαλανε). Ας πηγαινα στα 9, στα 8 , στα 7, οχι ομως στα 4 . Αυτο ειναι κοροιδια. Και ειναι και παρα πολλοι σαν και εμενα. Δε μπορει μια εταιρεια με τοσους λιγους συνδρομητες να εχει τοσα παραπονα σε ενα forum. Τοτε στις αλλες με δεκαπλασιους+ συνδρομητες επρεπε να γινετε της τρελης

----------


## Sebu

Εχεις ομως και πολυ μεγαλο Attenuation.

33db δεν βοηθαει και πολυ για 10μβιτ ποσο μαλλον για 16.

Αν τα νουμερα που εχεις στο προφιλ σου ειναι σωστα και εχεις στα 4μβιτ 13,5 SNR και 33 Attenuation, τοτε ανεβαινοντας παραπανω το SNR σου θα πεφτει ραγδαια και θα γινεται ασταθες.

Σου ειναι ευκολο να ποσταρεις στατιστικα απο το ρουτερ σου???Σε τι αποσταση εισαι απο το dslam???Υποθετω οτι εχεις κανει ολο τον ελεγχο στη δικη σου καλωδιωση-μπριζες-κατανεμητη μηπως τυχον το προβλημα ειναι στο δικο σου ακρο.

----------


## Sovjohn

Off Topic


		Κι όμως, αν σκεφτείς ότι διαπιστωμένα στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν πάνω από 100 συνδρομητές της netone (νούμερο σίγουρα μικρό, αλλά δεδομένου ότι είναι αυτή τη στιγμή ο πιο μικρός LLU ISP, υπολογίσιμο), παράπονα διατυπώνονται από 3-4 άτομα στην καλύτερη...

Στα άλλα forum, και ας έχουν π.χ. 500 συνδρομητές της ΧΥΖ εταιρίας και όχι 100, έχετε δει τι γίνεται? Γράφει κάποιος ότι είναι ευχαριστημένος με τη HOL π.χ. και τον κοιτάνε όλοι σαν να έπεσε απ' το διάστημα...
	


Εύχομαι στον user1 να βρει μια λύση σύντομα που να τον καλύπτει  :Smile:

----------


## Geotzourmi

η forthnet ψευτοpstn δε δίνει?Δλδ voip που είναι pstn στο χρήστη?Αυτό κάνει την τηλεφωνία μεν ανεξάρτητη από το internet (άσχετα αν αποσυγχρονίζει η γραμμή κάθε τρεις και λίγο και δεν έχει ποτέ internet λόγω πολιτικής της forthnet το αφήνουμε και όσο συγχρονίσει και από κει και πέρα στη μοίρα του...), όμως δεν εξαλείφει και τα προβλήματα που υπάρχουν και εκεί στην τηλεφωνία με διακοπές και κακή ποιότητα γραμμής...

Με άλλα λόγια ζήτα και από τη netone να σε συγχρονίσει στα όσα φτάνεις αλλά μετά μη διαμαρτυρηθείς για αποσυνδέσεις και μη παροχή υπηρεσίων

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Καλησπερα, μολις εκδοθηκε ο πρωτος λογαριασμος και επειδη ληγει 25/1 και δεν εχει ερθει ακομα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει κανεις πως γινεται εξοφληση σε τραπεζα, αν πρεπει να αναγραφεται στην αποδειξη ονομα πελατη, κωδικος κλπ.

----------


## Sovjohn

http://ebilling.netone.gr/payment_methods.do

Εκεί γράφει όλα όσα μπορεί να θέλεις...

----------


## rdaniel

> Καλησπερα, μολις εκδοθηκε ο πρωτος λογαριασμος και επειδη ληγει 25/1 και δεν εχει ερθει ακομα θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν ξερει κανεις πως γινεται εξοφληση σε τραπεζα, αν πρεπει να αναγραφεται στην αποδειξη ονομα πελατη, κωδικος κλπ.


Είναι πολύ απλό, έχει οδηγίες και στο site, αν κοιτάξεις αριστερά, στη σελίδα του λογαριασμού. Βασικά, πας σε μια τράπεζα που υποστηρίζει πληρωμή σε NetOne (π.χ. Alpha Bank) και πας στη σχετική σελίδα για την πληρωμή, δίνεις τον κωδικό που γράφει πάνω του ο λογαριασμός (μπορείς να τον δεις και online, αν δεν έχεις έντυπο λογαριασμό) και το ποσό της χρέωσης και κάνεις την πληρωμή  :Smile:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Το ξερω οτι εχει αδηγιες, αλλα σημερα δεν μπορω να μπω στο σαιτ. Πηρα τηλεφωνο το 13860 αλλα πιο πολυ με μπερδεψαν παρα με βοηθησαν. Να πω οτι απλα θα πληρωσω, ουτε τραπεζικο λογαριασμο θα χρησιμοποιησω, ουτε πιστωτικη. Απλα δεν θελω να γινει καποιο μπερδεμα.

----------


## troll

Μάγκες καλώς σας βρήκα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Καλοριζικος... :Smile:

----------


## veliouras

αυτό που είπατε για αυθαίρετο κλείδωμα των τχνικών σε όποια ταχύτητα θεωρούν ιδανική, ισχύει! το επιβεβαίωσε το CC της Netone σήμερα. όταν είπα ότι εγώ αγόρασα μια γραμμή 16 μβπς οπότε ας έχω τουλάχιστον το μισό της και όχι το 1/4, απάντησαν ότι αν θέλω να με ξεκλειδώσουν στέλνω φαξ και γίνεται αλλά έχω εγώ πια την ευθύνη για την ποιότητα των υπηρεσιών! 

πιο απλό δεν θα ήταν να πούλαγαν μια γραμμή χαμηλότερη σε όλους;

υ.γ. στον άλιμο γιατί ήμουν κολλημένος στα 15.997;

----------


## ApanCure

Ενεργοποιήθηκα στο Α/Κ *ΔΑΦΝΗΣ* .
Έστειλα την αίτηση : *1-3 Δεκέμβρη*
Πιθανή ενεργοποίηση: *20 Δεκέμβρη*
Ενεργοποίηση: *17 Ιανουαρίου*

Δηλαδή περίπου *45* ημέρες . 
Η αναμονή κράτησε λίγο παραπάνω απ' όσο περίμενα , ειδικά διαβάζοντας δημοσιεύσεις που μιλούσαν για 20ήμερα κτλ... Βέβαια διαβάζοντας και άλλες δημοσιεύσεις είδα ότι στο Α/Κ Δάφνης υπάρχουν κάποιες καθυστερήσεις γενικότερα.
Ευτυχώς που είχα dsl μέσω ΑΡΥΣ όλο αυτό τον καιρό αλλιώς θα είχε φάει πολύ βρισίδι η Netone. Πραγματικά είναι κρίμα να με πληροφορεί το customer service για πιθανή ενεργοποίηση 1 (ένα) μήνα *πριν*- τελικά - αυτή  γίνει. 
Είναι θέμα αξιοπιστίας της εταιρίας. Ελπίζω η συνέχεια να είναι αυτή που υπολόγιζα όταν έκανα αίτηση στη Netone . 

Για το τέλος κάποια στατιστικά :

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.997
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,0 / 19,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 15,5

----------


## Astaroth7

> *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*
> 
> 
> 
> Καλό θα ήταν να ενημερώσεις τη NetOne για να το διορθώσουν.


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Respekt:

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Πραγματικά είναι κρίμα να με πληροφορεί το customer service για πιθανή ενεργοποίηση 1 (ένα) μήνα *πριν*- τελικά - αυτή  γίνει. 
> Είναι θέμα αξιοπιστίας της εταιρίας. Ελπίζω η συνέχεια να είναι αυτή που υπολόγιζα όταν έκανα αίτηση στη Netone .


Tην απάντηση για ενεργοποίηση 20/12 τη δώσαν γιατί αυτό βλέπαν στο WCRM το σύστημα επικοινωνίας των παροχών μεταξύ τους. Ο ΟΤΕ έδωσε αυτή την ημερομηνία.



Off Topic


		Άσχετο με τη netone αλλά θέλω να το αναφέρω!Προχτές είδα μέσα από το πρόγραμμα Προμηθέας του ΟΤΕ το ιστορικό της γραμμής μου.Ε λοιπόν από τις 10/2/2007 που έκοψα τη otenet μέχρι τις 5/7/2007 που κατατέθηκε η αίτηση της netone δεν υπήρχε άλλη κίνηση του λογαριασμού μου...Μαντέψτε όμως!!Είχα κάνει αίτηση στη vivodi από αρχές μαρτίου έως ότου τη ακύρωσα τέλη ιούνη γιατί περίμενα τη ...φορητότητα αριθμού 1 μήνα και είχα βαρεθεί 4 μήνες ήδη αναμονή!!!Ε λοπόν αυτή η αίτηση δεν υπάρχει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ καταχωρημένη ότι έγινε κάποτε!
Τι να λέμε τώρα τουλάχιστον η netone κάνει το ....αυτονόητο. Στέλνει τις αιτήσεις στον ΟΤΕ :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Ενεργοποιήθηκα στο Α/Κ *ΔΑΦΝΗΣ* .
> Έστειλα την αίτηση : *1-3 Δεκέμβρη*
> Πιθανή ενεργοποίηση: *20 Δεκέμβρη*
> Ενεργοποίηση: *17 Ιανουαρίου*
> 
> Δηλαδή περίπου *45* ημέρες . 
> Η αναμονή κράτησε λίγο παραπάνω απ' όσο περίμενα , ειδικά διαβάζοντας δημοσιεύσεις που μιλούσαν για 20ήμερα κτλ... Βέβαια διαβάζοντας και άλλες δημοσιεύσεις είδα ότι στο Α/Κ Δάφνης υπάρχουν κάποιες καθυστερήσεις γενικότερα.
> Ευτυχώς που είχα dsl μέσω ΑΡΥΣ όλο αυτό τον καιρό αλλιώς θα είχε φάει πολύ βρισίδι η Netone. Πραγματικά είναι κρίμα να με πληροφορεί το customer service για πιθανή ενεργοποίηση 1 (ένα) μήνα *πριν*- τελικά - αυτή  γίνει. 
> Είναι θέμα αξιοπιστίας της εταιρίας. Ελπίζω η συνέχεια να είναι αυτή που υπολόγιζα όταν έκανα αίτηση στη Netone . 
> ...


Έχεις δίκιο φίλε ApanCure, αλλά όντως η εκτιμώμενη ενεργοποίηση δίνεται από τον ΟΤΕ...Παλιότερα δεν υπήρχαν καθυστερήσεις στους ενεργούς τουλάχιστον βρόχους, τώρα έχουν βρει το κόλπο και καθυστερούν τα πάντα αν δεν θέλουν να τρέξουν λίγο οι τεχνικοί...

Και, για αυτό υπάρχει το RUO2007, για να έχεις DSL με κάτι άλλο πριν ενεργοποιηθείς χωρίς διακοπές...

Ωστόσο, πιστεύω θα χαρείς να μάθεις ότι τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου είναι πολύ καλά, και εύκολα στις επόμενες ημέρες με την σχετική αναβάθμιση πιστεύω θα φτάσεις τα 20 Mbps =)

Καλοφάγωτη!

----------


## Geotzourmi

εμένα ένα φίλο μου τον ενεργοποιήσανε κανονικα 14/1 όπως του είχανε πει (βέβαια τον εξοπλισμό του τον στείλανε κακώς 16/1, το είδα και σε άλλον στο forum να συμβαίνει αυτό, πρέπει να ελέγξουν τη μεταφορική με την οποία συνεργάζονται) και τώρα περιμένω έναν άλλο φίλο μου 23/1 για ανενεργό(μόνο 1 μήνα από την αίτηση)...λίγο δύσκολο μου φαίνεται αυτό!

----------


## Hercules81

Ηρθε και η δικη μου ωρα της ενεργοποιησης.Εγινε εχτες το βραδυ μετα απο 2 μηνες αναμονη,τελος καλο ολα καλα.  :Clap: Συντομα θα σας βαλω και τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου για να μου πειτε που βρισκομαι. :Worthy: 
Α και εγω ενεργοποιηθηκα στο Α/Κ Δαφνης.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Γνωριζει κανεις αν ειμαστε σε interleaved mode και αν οχι γιατι?

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Γνωριζει κανεις αν ειμαστε σε interleaved mode και αν οχι γιατι?


κάνε ένα ping στο www.netone.gr και πες μου πόσο χρόνο έχεις για να σου πω το mode

----------


## vracviv

τι να πω... με εμενα ηταν συνεπεις...20 μερες αναμονη και το κουριερ ειχε ερθει κανονικα 5 μερες πριν την συνδεση....
ειμαι νεο κοσμο - φιξ...
τουλαχιστον μολις κανεις καποιο παραπονο σε ακουνε και κοιταζουν να το διορθωσουν...

----------


## dimpard

> Ηρθε και η δικη μου ωρα της ενεργοποιησης.Εγινε εχτες το βραδυ μετα απο 2 μηνες αναμονη,τελος καλο ολα καλα. Συντομα θα σας βαλω και τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου για να μου πειτε που βρισκομαι.
> Α και εγω ενεργοποιηθηκα στο Α/Κ Δαφνης.


Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση και  :Welcome:  στο forum

Αν θες, μαζί με τα στατιστικά γράψε και τι firmware έχεις.




> κάνε ένα ping στο www.netone.gr και πες μου πόσο χρόνο έχεις για να σου πω το mode


3 και όχι 1 ping στο www.netone.gr : 
19, 24, 8, 8 ms
9, 8, 10, 9 ms
9, 10, 12, 7 ms

----------


## gladiatorgeo

> κάνε ένα ping στο www.netone.gr και πες μου πόσο χρόνο έχεις για να σου πω το mode



 Ελάχιστο = 7ms, Μέγιστο = 9ms, Μέσος όρος = 8ms


Απο τι καταλαβαινω μαλλον Fastpath ειμαστε.γιατι δεν ειμαστε σε interleaved?

----------


## makiro3

ping www.netone.gr

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο dcapp14.netone.gr [77.83.1.21] με 32 byte δεδομ
ένων:

Απάντηση από: 77.83.1.21: bytes=32 χρόνος=9ms TTL=251
Απάντηση από: 77.83.1.21: bytes=32 χρόνος=8ms TTL=251
Απάντηση από: 77.83.1.21: bytes=32 χρόνος=8ms TTL=251
Απάντηση από: 77.83.1.21: bytes=32 χρόνος=9ms TTL=251

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 77.83.1.21:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
*   Ελάχιστο = 8ms, Μέγιστο = 9ms, Μέσος όρος = 8ms
*

........Auto merged post: makiro3 added 10 Minutes and 26 Seconds later........

ping www.hol.gr

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο web.hol.gr [195.97.21.22] με 32 byte δεδομένων:


Απάντηση από: 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=12ms TTL=121
Απάντηση από: 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=10ms TTL=121
Απάντηση από: 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=11ms TTL=121
Απάντηση από: 195.97.21.22: bytes=32 χρόνος=10ms TTL=121

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 195.97.21.22:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
*Ελάχιστο = 10ms, Μέγιστο = 12ms, Μέσος όρος = 10ms*

ping www.forthnet.gr

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.forthnet.gr [193.92.150.50] με 32 byte δεδο
μένων:

Απάντηση από: 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 χρόνος=46ms TTL=246
Απάντηση από: 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 χρόνος=46ms TTL=246
Απάντηση από: 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 χρόνος=47ms TTL=246
Απάντηση από: 193.92.150.50: bytes=32 χρόνος=46ms TTL=246

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 193.92.150.50:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
* Ελάχιστο = 46ms, Μέγιστο = 47ms, Μέσος όρος = 46ms
*


ping www.vivodi.gr

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο gate.vivodi.gr [80.76.38.76] με 32 byte δεδομέν
ων:

Απάντηση από: 80.76.38.76: bytes=32 χρόνος=16ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 80.76.38.76: bytes=32 χρόνος=14ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 80.76.38.76: bytes=32 χρόνος=16ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 80.76.38.76: bytes=32 χρόνος=14ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 80.76.38.76:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
*Ελάχιστο = 14ms, Μέγιστο = 16ms, Μέσος όρος = 15ms*

ping www.otenet.gr

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.otenet.gr [62.103.128.215] με 32 byte δεδομ
ένων:

Απάντηση από: 62.103.128.215: bytes=32 χρόνος=144ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 62.103.128.215: bytes=32 χρόνος=145ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 62.103.128.215: bytes=32 χρόνος=144ms TTL=48
Απάντηση από: 62.103.128.215: bytes=32 χρόνος=145ms TTL=48

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 62.103.128.215:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
*  Ελάχιστο = 144ms, Μέγιστο = 145ms, Μέσος όρος = 144ms*



ping www.google.com

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.l.google.com [209.85.129.147] με 32 byte δε
δομένων:

Απάντηση από: 209.85.129.147: bytes=32 χρόνος=57ms TTL=246
Απάντηση από: 209.85.129.147: bytes=32 χρόνος=58ms TTL=246
Απάντηση από: 209.85.129.147: bytes=32 χρόνος=57ms TTL=246
Απάντηση από: 209.85.129.147: bytes=32 χρόνος=57ms TTL=246

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 209.85.129.147:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
*Ελάχιστο = 57ms, Μέγιστο = 58ms, Μέσος όρος = 57ms*

ping www.yahoo.com

Εκτελείται η λειτουργία Ping στο www.yahoo-ht3.akadns.net [87.248.113.14] με 32
byte δεδομένων:

Απάντηση από: 87.248.113.14: bytes=32 χρόνος=102ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 87.248.113.14: bytes=32 χρόνος=100ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 87.248.113.14: bytes=32 χρόνος=102ms TTL=53
Απάντηση από: 87.248.113.14: bytes=32 χρόνος=101ms TTL=53

Στατιστικά στοιχεία Ping για 87.248.113.14:
    Πακέτα: Απεσταλμένα = 4, Ληφθέντα = 4, Απολεσθέντα = 0 (απώλεια 0%),
Πλήθος διαδρομών αποστολής και επιστροφής κατά προσέγγιση σε χιλιοστά του
δευτερολέπτου:
*Ελάχιστο = 100ms, Μέγιστο = 102ms, Μέσος όρος = 101ms*

----------


## vracviv

μια ερωτηση...που βρισκω τις επιδοσεις της συνδεσης μου για να δω που βρισκομαι....?

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Μαλοον δεν απασχολει κανεναν γιατι δε μας εχουν σε interleaved mode , αν μας εχουν.Ευχαριστω

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Μαλοον δεν απασχολει κανεναν γιατι δε μας εχουν σε interleaved mode , αν μας εχουν.Ευχαριστω


κοίτα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ σε τι mode από τα δύο με έχουν..νομίζω έχει να κάνει με το πώς στέλνονται τα δεδομένα ε?...κάπου στο adslgr έχει και ένα αρθρο που εξηγεί νομίζω.....το fastpath έχει καλύτερα pings πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά...Σε γειτόνικό forum (forthnet) θυμάμαι γκρινιάζανε γιατί δε τους έχουν σε fastpath πάντως...

----------


## makiro3

> μια ερωτηση...που βρισκω τις επιδοσεις της συνδεσης μου για να δω που βρισκομαι....?


Όταν λες επιδόσεις, τι ακριβώς εννοείς;

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

http://speedtouch.lan
 Username: User
 Password: To serila number που βρισκεται κατω απο το ρουτερ και αρχιζει απο CP

Πατας broandband connection...view more...details

----------


## vracviv

ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια...
εκανα οπως μου ειπες και τα στοιχεια ειναι αυτα...
Link Information


Uptime: 5 days, 1:23:49 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 7,24 / 3,72 
καποια γνωμη για την συνδεση μου?

----------


## dimpard

> ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια...
> εκανα οπως μου ειπες και τα στοιχεια ειναι αυτα...
> Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime: 5 days, 1:23:49 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> ...


*Line Attenuation (Up/Down)* ??
*SN Margin (Up/Down)* ??

Αυτά, που δεν έγραψες ολοκληρώνουν την εικόνα

----------


## vracviv

εχεις δικιο...τωρα ομως εγραψα τα παντα.....

Uptime: 5 days, 1:35:32 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 7,28 / 3,73 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 17,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 11,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 10 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 1.705 / 11.735 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 3.516 / 6.538

----------


## dimpard

> .............
> Uptime: 5 days, 1:35:32 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997 
> 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,5 
> 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 17,0 
> 
> ...


Σύμφωνα, με το Attenuation 17 απέχεις 1200 μέτρα από το Dslam και η γραμμή σου θα μπορούσε θεωρητικά να κλειδώνει στα 21.000 kbps.

Όμως, το  SN Margin είναι οριακό και αν δεν φτιάξει (πιθανό πρόβλημα σε εσωτερική καλωδίωση του σπιτιού), μάλλον θα μείνεις στα 15.997 kbps για να μην έχεις προβλήματα με το τηλέφωνο, ή αποσυγχρονισμούς - που δεν έχεις τώρα.

Τι έκδοση firmware λέει το Speedtouch?

----------


## vracviv

τα λες πολυ καλα και δυσκολα....για μια λιγο ασχετη σαν και εμενα...
σημαινει οτι ειναι αρκετα καλη η συνδεση?

----------


## Geotzourmi

> εχεις δικιο...τωρα ομως εγραψα τα παντα.....
> 
> Uptime: 5 days, 1:35:32 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.997 
> 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 7,28 / 3,73 
> ...


Αν και είσαι πολύ κοντά στο dslam (θεωρητικά φτάνει και 21 mbit) λογικά θα δεις μέχρι 17-18 mbit με την επικείμενη αναβάθμιση (έτσι ώστε να έχεις περίπου SN Margin 9 που είναι και το όριο που έχει η netone

Γενικά η γραμμή σου πάντως είναι πάρα πολύ καλή και σταθερή όπως βλέπω και από το uptime

----------


## vracviv

ευχαριστω ρε παιδια....για μενα το ιντερνετ ειναι ενας ωραιος αγνωστος κοσμος.....

----------


## marsupilami

Ναι ειναι καλη η γραμμη σου απλα απο καποια στοιχεια φαινετε οτι θα μπορουσε να ειναι κ καλυτερη, κ ισως να μην κερδισεις τιποτα με την αναβαθμιση για να μην εχεις διαφορα προβληματα.Αυτο εννοουσε ο dimpard.
Παντως μια χαρα εισε οπως εισαι :Wink:

----------


## vracviv

αρα κατα το ελληνικο καθομαι στα αυγα μου...και δεν πειραζω τιποτα...
τι θα εκανα χωρις εσας....

----------


## marsupilami

Θα εβρισκες αλλους :Razz:

----------


## vracviv

κατι τετοια ακουω και εβαλα την θερμοφορα στο κεφαλι....

----------


## Geotzourmi

Επεξήγηση για πριν: Το SN Margin είναι ο θόρυβος της γραμμής (από ηλεκτρομαγνητικά κύματα κτλ), αν είναι κάτω από 6(για το down μιλάμε πάντα) σημαίνει ότι οι απουγχρονισμοί θα είναι πολλοί...Από 9 έως και 11 που είσαι τώρα λογικά δε θα παρατηρήσεις κάποιο πρόβλημα...Ίσως δεις μια κάποια περαιτέρω βελτίωση, όπως λέει και ο dimpard, αν αλλάξεις την τηλεφωνική πρίζα ή κοιτάξεις τις καλωδιώσεις του σπιτιού σου αν είναι οκ...Αλλά αφού όπως λες και συ δε ξέρεις και πολλά δε πιστεύω ότι αξίζει τον κόπο να πειραματίζεσαι με τέτοια από τη στιγμή που μια χαρά είσαι και τώρα με απόλυτα σταθερή γραμμή!

Καλορίζικη!

----------


## dimpard

> τα λες πολυ καλα και δυσκολα....για μια λιγο ασχετη σαν και εμενα...
> σημαινει οτι ειναι αρκετα καλη η συνδεση?


Ήθελα, να φανώ λίγο σαν μέντιουμ  :Razz: 

Ναι, έχεις καλή γραμμή. Το σημαντικό είναι να μην εμφανίζει προβλήματα το τηλέφωνο και να μην έχεις αποσυνδέσεις.

Τώρα, αν έχεις όρεξη για ψάξιμο - χωρίς εγγυημένο θετικό αποτέλεσμα- θα μπορούσες, αν έχεις γνώσεις, να ελέγξεις πρίζες και καλώδια μέσα στο σπίτι, μήπως και διορθώσεις (ανεβάσεις) το SN Margin. Έτσι θα είναι πιθανό να συγχρονίσει το modem πιο ψηλά.

----------


## vracviv

ευχαριστω πολυ ξανα

----------


## Sebu

Καλοριζικη

Ετσι και αλλιως αφου λες οτι ειναι ενας νεος μαγικος κοσμος για εσενα τι 16μβιτ τι 21.Δεν θα σου κανει καμια διαφορα.

Για σενα πρεπει ηδη να ειναι η μερα με τη νυχτα.Οποτε καθεσαι εκει που εισαι,δεν πειραζεις τιποτα αφου δεν ξερεις και απολαμβανεις αυτο που εχεις.

Εναλλακτικα αρχιζεις σιγα σιγα το διαβασμα στο φορουμ και αρχιζεις να μαθαινεις και να καταλαβαινεις τι ειναι αυτο το adsl που εβαλες,πως δουλευει, απο τι εξαρταται,απο τι επηρεαζεται κτλ.

It's up to you

Και παλι καλοριζικη.

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> κοίτα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί ποτέ σε τι mode από τα δύο με έχουν..νομίζω έχει να κάνει με το πώς στέλνονται τα δεδομένα ε?...κάπου στο adslgr έχει και ένα αρθρο που εξηγεί νομίζω.....το fastpath έχει καλύτερα pings πάντως αν θυμάμαι καλά...Σε γειτόνικό forum (forthnet) θυμάμαι γκρινιάζανε γιατί δε τους έχουν σε fastpath πάντως...



http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45837

 :Wink:

----------


## Geotzourmi

> http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=45837


Ωραίος!!

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

[QUOTE=vracviv;1731762]ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια...

Και εγω εχω μαθει πολλα εδω μεσα...καλοριζικη :One thumb up:

----------


## makiro3

[QUOTE=Aperanto_Galazio;1732449]


> ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια...
> 
> Και εγω εχω μαθει πολλα εδω μεσα...καλοριζικη


Εσύ, εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι έχουμε μάθει πολλά από εδώ, όπως σωστά λες.
Οι πάροχοι έχουν  μάθει τίποτε; :Wink:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Αν διαβαζουν τις παρατηρησεις μας, ισως εχουν μαθει κατι και προσπαθησουν να γινιυν καλυτεροι

........Auto merged post: Aperanto_Galazio added 26 Minutes and 34 Seconds later........

Και μια ασχετη ερωτηση, γνωριζει κανεις αν το 1434 (εφημερευοντα νοσοκομεια) χρεωνεται? Το 166 φανταζομαι οχι.

----------


## Sebu

> Εσύ, εγώ και πολλοί άλλοι έχουμε μάθει πολλά από εδώ, όπως σωστά λες.
> Οι πάροχοι έχουν  μάθει τίποτε;


Οι παροχοι πλην ισως της ΝετΟνε που εχει ενεργη παρουσια, δεν νομιζω να ενδιαφερονται.

Ωρες ωρες μαλιστα πιστευω οτι θα μας θεωρουν "κακους" για την δουλεια τους αφου "ξυπναμε" τον κοσμο και τους διωχνουμε τα "προβατα".

Οι περισσοτερες επιχειρησεις εκει εξω ανεξαρτητα απο το τι πουλανε, προτιμουν την αγνοια των πελατων τους.Τους αποφερει περισσοτερη ησυχια και κερδη.

Η γκρινια,οι ερωτησεις,το κραξιμο και η αναγκη για συνεχη βελτιωση-εξελιξη που αυτα επιφερουν τους πονανε συνηθως στην τσεπη  :Whistle:

----------


## hemlock

> Οι παροχοι πλην ισως της ΝετΟνε που εχει ενεργη παρουσια, δεν νομιζω να ενδιαφερονται.
> 
> Ωρες ωρες μαλιστα πιστευω οτι θα μας θεωρουν "κακους" για την δουλεια τους αφου "ξυπναμε" τον κοσμο και τους διωχνουμε τα "προβατα".
> 
> Οι περισσοτερες επιχειρησεις εκει εξω ανεξαρτητα απο το τι πουλανε, προτιμουν την αγνοια των πελατων τους.Τους αποφερει περισσοτερη ησυχια και κερδη.
> 
> Η γκρινια,οι ερωτησεις,το κραξιμο και η αναγκη για συνεχη βελτιωση-εξελιξη που αυτα επιφερουν τους πονανε συνηθως στην τσεπη


Δεν ενδιαφερονται? :Blink: 
Μπα...Ποσες φορες πρεπει να διαβασεις για να καταλαβεις οτι αυτη η κινηση ειναι καθαρα διαφημιστικη,ειναι διαφορετικος τροπος πλασαρισματος της εταιρειας-οντας μικρη επενδυσε σε διαφορετικο τροπο διαφημησης,εξυπνοτερο?
Πιστευεις οτι λενε σε πελατες τους οτι "η δικη μας υπογραφη ειναι συμβολαιο-κοιτα το adslgr.com για αποδειξεις"?
Η Netone πατησε στο οτι ειναι καινουργια εταιρεια στον χωρο,χωρις δηλαδη τα προβληματα που εχουν αλλες χρονια στον χωρο (βλεπε κραξιμο) και επενδυσε σε εμμεσο τροπο διαφημισης... :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

> Δεν ενδιαφερονται?
> Μπα...Ποσες φορες πρεπει να διαβασεις για να καταλαβεις οτι αυτη η κινηση ειναι καθαρα διαφημιστικη,ειναι διαφορετικος τροπος πλασαρισματος της εταιρειας-οντας μικρη επενδυσε σε διαφορετικο τροπο διαφημησης,εξυπνοτερο?
> Πιστευεις οτι λενε σε πελατες τους οτι "η δικη μας υπογραφη ειναι συμβολαιο-κοιτα το adslgr.com για αποδειξεις"?
> Η Netone πατησε στο οτι ειναι καινουργια εταιρεια στον χωρο,χωρις δηλαδη τα προβληματα που εχουν αλλες χρονια στον χωρο (βλεπε κραξιμο) και επενδυσε σε εμμεσο τροπο διαφημισης...


Διαφημιση δεν ειναι.

Ειναι ενας αμεσοτερος τροπος επικοινωνιας

Αν η 4νετ στην οποια ημουν 2,5 χρονια και η οποια υποτιθεται ειναι η πρωτη που εφερε το ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα ειχαν τα μπαλακια ας ανοιγαν ενα τετοιο καναλι επικοινωνιας με τους συνδρομητες τους. Αλλα θα τρωγανε τετοιο κραξιμο και τετοιο βρισιδι που την ξεφτιλα δεν θα την ξεπλενε ο Αμαζονιος.Περνα μια βολτα απο το φορουμ του παροχου σου.Ειναι ο παροχος με τους πιο δυσαρεστημενους και παραπονουμενους πελατες στο φορουμ μαζι με την ΟΝ και μετα ακολουθει η HOL.Ετσι και ανοιγε τετοιο καναλι θα επεφτε τρελο γελιο.

Δεν ειναι διαφημιση γιατι διαβαζουν τα παντα και αυτα που μπορουν να λυσουν τα λυνουν.

Πχ το θεμα της ωρας του ρουτερ αντι να παιρνουμε 1000 τηλεφωνα στο cc καναμε ενα ποστ απασχολησαμε μονο ενα ατομο που το διαβασε και απαντησε, αντι πχ 3-4 τηλεφωνητες με παραλληλη αυξηση του μεσου χρονου αναμονης,και το προβλημα λυθηκε.

Το προσφατο προβλημα με το RWIN και την πτωση ταχυτητας.Εχω ενα καναλι επικοινωνιας στο οποιο μπορεσα και ποσταρα screenshots,pings και tracerts και εκανα μια αναλυση την οποια καποιος που ξερει μπορει να βοηθηθει να λυσει ενα προβλημα.

Αντιστοιχη αναλυση μεσω τηλεφωνου δεν μπορεις να κανεις ενω τα mail ειναι πολυ πιο απροσωπα.

Επιπλεον για το ιδιο προβλημα εξεφρασαν τις εντυπωσεις τους και τις εμπειριες τους και αλλοι χρηστες και ετσι καταληξαμε οτι φταιει πχ η ΝετΟνε και οχι εμεις πραγμα το οποιο επιβεβαιωσε εμμεσα ανακοινωντας την αναβαθμιση στα 24μβιτ.

Μας διαβαζουν,μας απαντανε και λυνουν τα προβληματα στο μετρο του δυνατου.

Αν το θεωρεις διαφημιση δεν ξερεις μαλλον τι ειναι διαφημιση.Διαφημιση ειναι τα καραγκιοζιλικια της HOL με τον ανθρωπο των σπηλαιων,τον τυπο με την μπουρου και του ΟΤΕ με το ιγκουανα και τον τυπο με την μονομαχια.

Τετοια κιτρινη διαφημιση ας την κανουν οι αλλοι.Δεν την θελω για τον παροχο μας.

Εμας το μονιμο παραπονο μας ειναι οτι η ΝετΟνε δεν διαφημιζεται επαρκως στην τηλεοραση και οτι οι διαφημισεις της ειναι πολυ "απαλες" και δεν εστιαζουν στα ατου της.Εμεις που την ζουμε παραπονιομαστε γιατι δεν εχει αξιολογη διαφημιστικη καμπανια για να προωθηθει και εσυ μας λες οτι το Support forum ειναι διαφημιση  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## hemlock

> Διαφημιση δεν ειναι.
> 
> Ειναι ενας αμεσοτερος τροπος επικοινωνιας
> 
> Αν η 4νετ στην οποια ημουν 2,5 χρονια και η οποια υποτιθεται ειναι η πρωτη που εφερε το ιντερνετ στην Ελλαδα ειχαν τα μπαλακια ας ανοιγαν ενα τετοιο καναλι επικοινωνιας με τους συνδρομητες τους. Αλλα θα τρωγανε τετοιο κραξιμο και τετοιο βρισιδι που την ξεφτιλα δεν θα την ξεπλενε ο Αμαζονιος.Περνα μια βολτα απο το φορουμ του παροχου σου.Ειναι ο παροχος με τους πιο δυσαρεστημενους και παραπονουμενους πελατες στο φορουμ μαζι με την ΟΝ και μετα ακολουθει η HOL.Ετσι και ανοιγε τετοιο καναλι θα επεφτε τρελο γελιο.
> 
> Δεν ειναι διαφημιση γιατι διαβαζουν τα παντα και αυτα που μπορουν να λυσουν τα λυνουν.
> 
> Πχ το θεμα της ωρας του ρουτερ αντι να παιρνουμε 1000 τηλεφωνα στο cc καναμε ενα ποστ απασχολησαμε μονο ενα ατομο που το διαβασε και απαντησε, αντι πχ 3-4 τηλεφωνητες με παραλληλη αυξηση του μεσου χρονου αναμονης,και το προβλημα λυθηκε.
> ...


Εγω θα σε ξαναρωτησω...
Πιστευεις οτι οι agents στο τηλ. κεντρο της Netone ή οι υπαλληλοι της εταιρειας στα κεντρικα γραφεια της "φωναζουν" οτι εχουμε αντιπροσωπους στο adslgr? :Wink: 
H "εκπροσωπηση" ειναι για μας εδω στο forum Και μονο...Αντε πες παραεξω οτι τα προβληματα μας λυνονται επειδη εχει ειδικο section στο adslgr Που ειμαι μελος, να δω τι απαντηση θα λαβεις απο τον οποιοδηποτε...
Περαν του παραπανω σου λεω οτι παρα πολλες φορες σε ολα τα νηματα των ISPs απλα δεν υφιστανται καν προβληματα...πχ προβλημα γιατι συχρονιζω στα 16Mb και οχι στα 22Μb Βαση θορυβου...

----------


## Sebu

> Εγω θα σε ξαναρωτησω...
> Πιστευεις οτι οι agents στο τηλ. κεντρο της Netone ή οι υπαλληλοι της εταιρειας στα κεντρικα γραφεια της "φωναζουν" οτι εχουμε αντιπροσωπους στο adslgr?


Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι το φωναζουν εκει που καταλαβαινουν οτι περναει  :Wink: 

Δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι ανθρωποι που δεν ειχαν ιδεα για το φορουμ, εγγραφονται και κανουν το πρωτο ποστ τους στο φορουμ της ΝετΟνε.

Δεν το βρηκαν τυχαια το φορουμ.Και μιλαμε για ανθρωπους ηλικιας 35,40,45 χρονων.Ακομα και γυναικες.

Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι απο μεσα το "λενε" ανα περιοδους γιατι ειναι μια ακομα "παροχη" το να εχεις ενα τετοιο αμεσο καναλι επικοινωνιας και ανταλλαγης αποψεων.

Μακαρι να το ειχαν και οι υπολοιποι παροχοι.

----------


## hemlock

> Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι το φωναζουν εκει που καταλαβαινουν οτι περναει 
> 
> Δεν ειναι τυχαιο οτι ανθρωποι που δεν ειχαν ιδεα για το φορουμ, εγγραφονται και κανουν το πρωτο ποστ τους στο φορουμ της ΝετΟνε.
> 
> Δεν το βρηκαν τυχαια το φορουμ.Και μιλαμε για ανθρωπους ηλικιας 35,40,45 χρονων.Ακομα και γυναικες.
> 
> Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι απο μεσα το "λενε" ανα περιοδους γιατι ειναι μια ακομα "παροχη" το να εχεις ενα τετοιο αμεσο καναλι επικοινωνιας και ανταλλαγης αποψεων.
> 
> Μακαρι να το ειχαν και οι υπολοιποι παροχοι.


Βλεπεις που πεφτεις σε loop ατερμονο...
Θα παρω εγω τηλ την εταιρεια θα τους πω οτι εχω προβλημα με το modem.με την τηλεφωνια,με το video...Και θα δεκτω ως απαντηση να μου πουν οτι το προβλημα το λυσαμε στο adslgr ή γραψου στο adslgr για να λαβεις αμμεση απαντηση ή ψαξε στο adslgr τα παδια εχουν εναν πολυ ωραιο οδηγο για αναβαθμηση του firmware ή για να στησεις δικτυο-εμεις δεν μπορουμε να το κανουμε τωρα (ή καθολου)?
Ειναι ακριβως ο ιδιος παραλογισμος που ενω "βγαλατε/νε" την Forthnet σαν χειροτερο ISP,ενω ταυτοχρονα την "βγαλανε/τε" και τον καλυτερο... :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Εγω θα σε ξαναρωτησω...
> Πιστευεις οτι οι agents στο τηλ. κεντρο της Netone ή οι υπαλληλοι της εταιρειας στα κεντρικα γραφεια της "φωναζουν" οτι εχουμε αντιπροσωπους στο adslgr?
> H "εκπροσωπηση" ειναι για μας εδω στο forum Και μονο...Αντε πες παραεξω οτι τα προβληματα μας λυνονται επειδη εχει ειδικο section στο adslgr Που ειμαι μελος, να δω τι απαντηση θα λαβεις απο τον οποιοδηποτε...
> Περαν του παραπανω σου λεω οτι παρα πολλες φορες σε ολα τα νηματα των ISPs απλα δεν υφιστανται καν προβληματα...πχ προβλημα γιατι συχρονιζω στα 16Mb και οχι στα 22Μb Βαση θορυβου...


Σε κάθε περίπτωση, αν περίμενε η netone να "σωθεί" από τα 80-100 εγγεγραμμένα ενεργά μέλη που έχω δει κατά καιρούς στο adslgr.com, φασκελοκουκούλωστα...Απλά μερικά πράγματα τους τιμάνε (τελευταίοι με διαφορά στο "Ποιος είναι ο χειρότερος", και δεύτερη μετά τον ΟΤΕ στο "ποιός είναι ο καλύτερος" πάροχος) γιατί δεν δίνουν τον αέρα "στ@@μαςτελείως" που δίνουν άλλες εταιρίες σε πολλές περιπτώσεις. Δεν είναι τέλειοι αλλά δεν είναι και χάλια (On)

Δεν το θεωρώ ούτε εγώ διαφήμιση, αλλά δίαυλο επικοινωνίας. Πρέπει μάλιστα να πω ότι σαν σκέψεις (και τίποτα παραπάνω,φυσικά ακόμα) υπάρχουν και άλλες ιδέες για interactivity με τους συνδρομητές...

Είχε πέσει π.χ. η ιδέα του να υπάρξει private forum (εκτός adslgr.com βέβαια), προσβάσιμο μόνο σε συνδρομητές netone (μέσω του My netone ίσως), όπου οι εκπρόσωποι της εταιρίας θα μπορούσαν να λύνουν προβλήματα με ονοματεπώνυμο και χωρίς να χρειάζεται να φοράνε "τα καλά τους" και να μην δημιουργούν καταστάσεις.

Γιατί αν βγει δημόσια ο netone1/2/3/4/5 και πει εδώ μέσα ότι η Forthnet και η Otenet ζητάνε Χ.000 Ε/ μήνα για να αφήσουν να γίνεται peering και να συνδέονται μέσω ΑΙΧ, θα το αρνηθεί η κάθε forthnet και otenet (λες και δεν γίνεται εδώ και χρόνια) και θα δημιουργηθούν "τριβές".

Αντίθετα, αν στο μέλλον (δεν είναι άμεσης προτεραιότητας αυτό...προέχουν άλλα) αναπτύξει κάποιο χώρο subscribers-only, δεν θα εμπόδιζε τίποτα τον τεχνικό διευθυντή να βγει και να πει "Ξέρετε, θα γίνει αυτό και αυτό" - και να τον διαβάζουν π.χ. μόνο συνδρομητές του, όχι ξέμπαρκοι.

Σαν ιδέες, αυτή και άλλες, είναι καλές. Εγώ θα ήθελα και άλλες εταιρίες να ασχολούνταν με κάτι τέτοιο (π.χ. η forthnet αντί για εκπροσώπηση πήρε ένα username για το γραφείο τύπου της...μπράβο, δώστε και ένα στις δημόσιες σχέσεις να κάνουν damage control...). Η μόνη εκτός της netone η οποία έχει δείξει δείγματα ότι "δεν είμαστε τέλειοι" είναι η HOL. Όλες οι άλλες είναι σε ένα δικό τους κυβερνοδιάστημα, πράγμα που φάνηκε και ιδιαίτερα από τις συνεντεύξεις των παρόχων...

"8 λεπτά" ήταν λέει η αναμονή στη forthnet, από...πάντα! Το καλύτερο αστείο του μήνα ήταν αυτό =)  :ROFL:  :Razz:  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## marsupilami

Κ εγω συμφωνω οτι δεν εχει σχεση με τη διαφημιση η παρουσια της Netone στο adslgr.Ειναι ομως μια εξυπνη κινηση της εταιρειας να εχει αμεση επαφη με τους συνδρομητες της κ οχι μονο.
Επισης πιστευω οτι η Netone ειχε ασχοληθει με το φορουμ αρκετο καιρο πριν δωσει σημαδια ζωης, εννοωντας οτι απλα κ απροσωπα διαβαζε τα προβληματα αρκετων η ακομα κ ολων των συνδρομητων σε ολους τους παροχους με σκοπο να αποφυγει οσα προβληματα κ ταλαιπωρειες δημιουργουσαν οι αλλοι ωστε να μπει πιο δυναμικα στο χωρο.Κ αυτο ειναι εξυπνη κινηση αν ισχυει.Ετσι φανταζομαι κ καταλαβαινω οτι εχου ν τα πραγματα κ το επικροτω αυτο.Ελπιζω να μην μας διαψευσουν στο μελλον.

----------


## Sebu

Οχι βρε συ

Δεν θα παρεις τη ΝετΟνε και θα σε παραπεμψουν εδω.Αν παρεις θα σου απαντησουν κανονικα και θα προσπαθησουν να λυσουν το προβλημα σου.

Απλα εδω υπαρχει και ενα δευτερο καναλι που δεν το εχει κανενας παροχος.

Η 4νετ οταν πρωτοπηγα τον Απριλη του 2005 ειχε αναμονη 3 λεπτα στο cc και σκεψου οτι ημουν αοριστου με γραμμη ΟΤΕ.Τον Γεναρη του 2006 που εβαλε μαζικα τους πακετακηδες η αναμονη πηγε στο 30 λεπτο παρεα με τα τοτε προβληματα του bandwidth. Τον Σεπτεμβρη του 2006 με τους διπλασιασμους και τα τοτε προβληματα bandwidth ειχε φτασει στα 45 λεπτα οπου η γραμμη εκλεινε αυτοματα ή βαριοσουν και το εκλεινες μονος σου.

Αν ειχε ενα καναλι Support forum εδω μεσα, ενας μεγαλος ογκος ερωτηματων-προβληματων θα διοχετευοταν εδω και θα απελευθερωνε κοσμο στο cc μειωνοντας παραλληλα τους χρονους αναμονης.

Το προβλημα ομως ειναι ακριβως αυτο.Οτι δεν θελουν να απαντανε.Στη 4νετ τους χρειαστηκα σε 2,5 χρονιες 4 φορες και δεν απαντησαν σε καμια καθως ειτε το εκλεινα με το 20λεπτο ειτε οταν ειχα υπομονη περιμενα μεχρι το 45λεπτο οπου επεφτε μονη της η γραμμη.

Αν θελανε να απαντανε θα ανοιγαν ολοι αντιστοιχο καναλι εδω.Αλλα φοβουνται να "μιλησουν" στον κοσμο.Οποιος ειναι τυχερος και πιασει γραμμη.Οι υπολοιποι κανουν το σταυρο τους να λυθει το προβλημα τους απο μονο του.

Για αυτο δεν ειναι διαφημιση.Ειναι μια καθαρα πρακτικη κινηση που εξυπηρετει ολους.

Η γειτονισσα που εχει πχ ΝετΟνε δεν θα μπει μεσω του Support forum γιατι δεν ξερει το adslgr.Θα παρει τηλεφωνο.Αν ομως απο τους 5000 συνδρομητες, ειμαστε ενεργα μελη στο φορουμ πχ 200, με δεδομενο οτι δεν εχουν και οι 5000 προβλημα, αν κατεφερεις οι 200 να μην απασχολουν το cc αλλα να λυνουν προβληματα και αποριες εδω, γλιτωνεις προσωπικο και μειωνεις το χρονο αναμονης για την γειτονισσα που θα παρει τηλεφωνο στο 13860 γιατι δεν ξερει το adslgr.

Ειναι καθαρα πρακτικο θεμα.

........Auto merged post: Sebu added 4 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........




> "8 λεπτά" ήταν λέει η αναμονή στη forthnet, από...πάντα! Το καλύτερο αστείο του μήνα ήταν αυτό =)


Πρεπει να ειναι το ανεκδοτο της χρονιας που εφυγε ή της χρονια που μπαινει???  :ROFL:   :ROFL: 

Η 4νετ ειχε 3-5 λεπτα οταν πρωτοπηγα την Ανοιξη του 2005.

Απο το 2006 μετα με το χαμο των προσφορων και τους πακετακηδες, ξεπεταχτηκε αποτομα, χωρις να αναπτυξει αντιστοιχα γρηγορα το cc της και εφτασε Γεναρη του 2006 στα 20-30 λεπτα και Σεπτεμβρη του 2006 στα 45.

Τα 8 λεπτα τα ονειρευεται αλλα δεν προκειται να τα πιασει, οχι σε αυτη τη ζωη τουλαχιστον  :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

Σωστά. Π.χ. το θέμα (αστείο θέμα, αλλά κρίσιμο για κάποιους) ότι έδιναν λάθος ώρα τα router στα τηλέφωνα...

Είχε αναφερθεί από 1-2 άτομα στο 13860 πριν καιρό. Μπορεί όμως ο υπάλληλος να έστειλε μεν το σχετικό e-mail / trouble ticket / δεν ξέρω τι έχουν, και να "ξεχάστηκε", μπορεί επίσης επειδή δεν είναι κάτι κρίσιμο να ξέχασε να το στείλει (συμβαίνει κι αυτό καμιά φορά, έχω εργαστεί σε ΤΥ και ξέρω), επειδή αμέσως μετά από το τηλ του Χ που το ζήτησε τον πήρε τηλ ένας Υ που δεν έχει τηλέφωνο και τον άρχισε στα καντήλια...

Έγινε ένα ποστ εδώ, εγώ το έκανα. Το θέμα διορθώθηκε σε 2-3 μέρες. Γιατί λοιπόν να έπρεπε ο κ.13860 να δεχτεί άλλη μια κλήση, με άλλον ένα τύπο, που θα του έλεγε το ίδιο πράγμα, και θα μίλαγαν κανά δίλεπτο, και παράλληλα κάποιος άλλος θα περίμενε στην αναμονή περισσότερο?

Στο κάτω-κάτω τα "ψαγμένα" ερωτήματα εδώ γίνονται...Και τα βλέπει κάποιος που ξέρει τι να κάνει. Δεν περιμένω από τον υπάλληλο του 13860 να ξέρει απαραίτητα τι είναι το MTU και το RWIN του TCP/IP, καλό θα είναι αν τα ξέρει αλλά δεν είναι απόλυτο ότι θα τα ξέρει, άρα αν θες να εξηγήσεις ότι άλλαξε το MTU...ζωγράφισε το (=post στο adslgr.com) καλύτερα...

(Συμφωνώ με τον Sebu αν δεν το χετε πάρει χαμπάρι  :Razz:  )

----------


## makiro3

Δεν θέλω και δεν θα πάρω θέση για το αν πιστεύω ότι είναι διαφήμιση ή όχι.
Σημασία έχει ότι,

* όπως και ότι να είναι, μόνο καλό κάνει σ΄μας. Μόνο να κερδίσουμε έχουμε και όχι να χάσουμε*

----------


## Sebu

> (Συμφωνώ με τον Sebu αν δεν το χετε πάρει χαμπάρι  )




Off Topic



Τα 5 εκατ οπως ειπαμε σε κουτες Speedtouch  :Whistle: 

Τις Τσεχες θα τις παραλαβω με το Καγιεν  :Razz: 

Το DVD θα στο στειλω με κουριερ

----------


## hemlock

> Κ εγω συμφωνω οτι δεν εχει σχεση με τη διαφημιση η παρουσια της Netone στο adslgr.Ειναι ομως μια εξυπνη κινηση της εταιρειας να εχει αμεση επαφη με τους συνδρομητες της κ οχι μονο.
> Επισης πιστευω οτι η Netone ειχε ασχοληθει με το φορουμ αρκετο καιρο πριν δωσει σημαδια ζωης, εννοωντας οτι απλα κ απροσωπα διαβαζε τα προβληματα αρκετων η ακομα κ ολων των συνδρομητων σε ολους τους παροχους με σκοπο να αποφυγει οσα προβληματα κ ταλαιπωρειες δημιουργουσαν οι αλλοι ωστε να μπει πιο δυναμικα στο χωρο.Κ αυτο ειναι εξυπνη κινηση αν ισχυει.Ετσι φανταζομαι κ καταλαβαινω οτι εχου ν τα πραγματα κ το επικροτω αυτο.Ελπιζω να μην μας διαψευσουν στο μελλον.


Βλεπεις που ερχεσαι στα λογια μου...
Οταν ξεκινας απο το μηδεν στη διαθεση adsl σε οικιακους χρηστες τι εξυπνοτερο να ψαξεις/μαθεις για τα προβληματα τους,δηλαδη support και να κανεις προς τα εκει κινησεις...Εχει αριστο τμημα marketing ,που εχει ψαχτει αρκετα και διαφοροποιηθηκε απο τους υπολοιπους ISPs...
Για τους Sovjohn Και τον Sebu...
Το οτι υπαρχει section στο forum ή αλλου ειδους προτασεις για τα οποια προβληματα δεν την κανει ποιο αξιοπιστη σαν εταιρεια ,απλα ποιο προσiτη...

----------


## Sebu

Εσυ γιατι "στεναχωριεσαι" με εμας οταν εχεις τον "καλυτερο" παροχο του 2007  :Razz:   ????

1μβιτ δεν σας πηγε στο up η 4νετ???

----------


## hemlock

> Εσυ γιατι "στεναχωριεσαι" με εμας οταν εχεις τον "καλυτερο" παροχο του 2007   ????
> 
> 1μβιτ δεν σας πηγε στο up η 4νετ???


Δεν εχω τετοιες ανησυχιες...Απλα το zyxel να βλεπω να του αναβοσβηνουν το Internet  και το ehternet led Θελω...

----------


## Sovjohn

Συμφωνώ, hemlock, για το προσιτή. Τώρα για το αξιόπιστη, είναι κάτι ψιλο-υποκειμενικό, με την έννοια ότι στο διπλανό μου σπίτι η γραμμή forthnet που τους έβαλα (ΜΟΝΟ τηλεφωνία, αλλά με LLU) δεν έπαιζε καλά για μεγάλο (2-3 μήνες) διάστημα και χρειάστηκαν πολλές κλήσεις προς την ΤΥ της forthnet για να φτιαχτούν σταδιακά τα περισσότερα προβλήματα...Είχε σαφή σημάδια VOIP-ο-ποίησης (προβλήματα έντασης ήχου, κλήσεις που δεν χτυπούσαν στον καλούντα αλλά το τηλέφωνο μας χτύπαγε, και άλλα). Ακριβώς για αυτό, διορθώθηκαν με σειρά ρυθμίσεων από την forthnet, αλλά πήρε καιρό.

Όλο εκείνο το διάστημα, η "είναι-VOIP-δεν-είναι-PSTN-μην-τους-εμπιστεύεστε" τηλεφωνία της netone στο διπλανό ακριβώς διαμέρισμα έπαιζε πάντα άψογα, όπως συνεχίζει μέχρι σήμερα.

Γι'αυτό λέω ότι το αξιόπιστη είναι κάτι αντικειμενικό. Για μένα η forthnet δεν αξίζει το τόσο flak / spam / QQ / γκρίνια κτλ που έχει φάει, γιατί απλά προσπαθεί να κάνει μεγάλη παρουσία στην Ελλάδα (και η HOL επίσης) και το παλεύει για πανελλαδική κάλυψη τελικά, πράγμα που όπως και να το κάνουμε θέλει cojonas από μόνο του. Απλά πρέπει και οι ίδιοι να συνειδητοποιήσουν ότι αφού βάζουν πλώρη για π.χ. 100.000 LLU πελάτες, ή 200.000 κάποτε, δεν αρκεί να έχουν την ίδια εξυπηρέτηση που είχαν με 30.000 προεπιλογές...

Ενώ η ΟΝ, που έχει πρακτικά ίδια κάλυψη με τη netone και έχει φάει το κράξιμο της δεκαετίας, είναι απαράδεκτη. Κατάφερε και μπήκε σε θέση του να χρειάζεται να ξοδέψει εκατομμύρια Ε σε εκτεταμένες διαφημιστικές εκστρατείες για να προσελκύσει θύματα, στον 1ο χρόνο λειτουργίας της! (Zboing!).

Η αξιοπιστία, λοιπόν, είναι κάτι υποκειμενικότατο. Για μένα αν κλείσουν μερικά καφενεία και πέσει το βάρος απ' όλους στην ποιότητα υπηρεσιών, θα είναι όλα ΟΚ. Γιατί, πως να κατηγορήσω τον καμένο από την Teledome που γυρνάει στον ΟΤΕ με 1000 και δεν θέλει να ξανακούσει για εναλλακτικό? Αλλά δεν είναι όλοι teledome...

----------


## vracviv

παιδια εγω 2-3 αποριες που ειχα, οπως το κλειδωμα του δικτυου, το οποιο προσπαθησα να το κανω οπως ελεγε η κατα τα αλλα ευγενεστατη κοπελιτσα της netone, τελικα ομως μου το εξηγησατε και το εκανα εδω...αρα πρεπει να λενε μονο ευχαριστω που υπαρχει το forum και δεν τους παιρνουμε εμεις οι ασχετοι 10 τηλ για να μας λυσουν το προβλημα......

----------


## tasos1917

ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΑ!!!
600 μέτρα από το DSLAM ΑΡΗΣ
Η τηλεφωνία δεν έχει έρθει ακόμη.
Τα στατιστικά είναι αυτά:
Bandwidth (Up/Down) :1.023 / 15.997
Output Power (Up/Down) :12,0 / 17,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) :7,0 / 16,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) :12,5 / 16,0
Σαν καλά μου φαίνονται τα στατιστικά και από από bandwidthfiles κατεβάζω με 1.550.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξουν όταν έρθει το τηλέφωνο?

----------


## No-Name

όχι η τηλεφωνία δεν επηρεάζει....σήμερα ενεργοποιήθηκες?

----------


## tasos1917

Πριν από καμιά ώρα πρέπει να έγινε.
Τα στατιστικά καλά δεν είναι?

----------


## Sebu

> ΕΝΕΡΓΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΑ!!!
> 600 μέτρα από το DSLAM ΑΡΗΣ
> Η τηλεφωνία δεν έχει έρθει ακόμη.
> Τα στατιστικά είναι αυτά:
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) :1.023 / 15.997
> Output Power (Up/Down) :12,0 / 17,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) :7,0 / 16,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) :12,5 / 16,0
> Σαν καλά μου φαίνονται τα στατιστικά και από από bandwidthfiles κατεβάζω με 1.550.
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να αλλάξουν όταν έρθει το τηλέφωνο?


Αριστα στατιστικα.

Καλοριζικος.

Οι περισσοτεροι εδω μεσα θα σε ζηλευουν αλλα ας ειναι καλα τα 600μετρα  :Razz: 

Πιστευω πως φτανεις ανετα τα 20μβιτ χωρις θεματα αποσυχρονισμου.Εχεις ηδη χαμηλο Output power (17,5) παει ανετα μεχρι 19,5-20 χωρις προβληματα γεγονος που θα βοηθησει να κραταει ακομα και με χαμηλοτερο SNR.

Παντως τα 20μβιτ τα εχεις για πλακα.

Και παλι καλοριζικος.

----------


## No-Name

Τα στατιστικά καλά είναι αλλα απορώ με την αδιαφορία του ΟΤΕ να παραδίδει βρόχους *Κυριακή* και να μένει ο κόσμος χωρίς τηλεφωνία......έλεος

----------


## Sebu

> Τα στατιστικά καλά είναι αλλα απορώ με την αδιαφορία του ΟΤΕ να παραδίσει βρόχους *Κυριακή* και να μένει ο κόσμος χωρίς τηλεφωνία......


Μετα θα λεγαμε οτι μας καθυστερει ο ΟΤΕ που δεν παραδιδει τους βροχους  :Razz: 

Τωρα που δουλευει ακομα και Κυριακη και τους παραδιδει μη εργασιμη μερα και ωρα γκρινιαζουμε  :Laughing:  ?????

Ειμαστε περιεργη φαρα οι Ελληνες τελικα  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## No-Name

Sebu υπάρχουν ολόκληρα κείμενα για το πότε πρέπει ή όχι να παραδίδονται οι βρόχοι....όταν κάποιος δεν τα υπολογίζει είναι ο ηλίθιος της υπόθεσης.

Για τον ΟΤΕ μιλάω αυτή τη στιγμή.

Και φυσικά η Κυριακή δεν σώζει το χάλι για τις παραδόσεις των βρόχων. :Wink:

----------


## Sovjohn

Όπα, κάτσε, ενεργοποιήθηκε...και ήταν στο ΑΡΗΣ?????????????????????

[action=Sovjohn]λιποθυμάει...απλά...  :Razz: [/action]

----------


## tasos1917

Ευχαριστώ για την ανάλυση.
Ελπίζω να πάει και η τηλεφωνία καλά όπως σε δύο φίλους που συνέστησα την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ και συνδέθηκαν μάλιστα και νωρίτερα από εμένα.
Αν πιάσω κανένα εικοσάρι με την αναβάθμιση θα φέρνω κόσμο σπίτι για promotion.

----------


## No-Name

> Όπα, κάτσε, ενεργοποιήθηκε...και ήταν στο ΑΡΗΣ?????????????????????
> 
> ** Sovjohn λιποθυμάει...απλά...*


Ναι ο ΑΡΗΣ δουλευει με δικούς του όρους.....είναι ενα από τα καλά Α/Κ :Closed topic:

----------


## tasos1917

Ναι εγώ που γκρίνιαζα μαζί με τέσσερις πέντε ακόμη.
Πρέπει να έχουν μείνει οι τρεις χωρίς ενεργοποίηση.

----------


## Sebu

Ο Αρης δεν ειχε καθυστερησεις????

----------


## Sovjohn

Εγώ το δικό μου DSLAM, μέχρι και το 2007 δηλαδή, δεν ξέρω αν χειροτέρεψε πρόσφατα, το λατρεύω...γιατί τηρεί τους χρόνους κατά Μ.Ο. και αρκετές φορές τελειώνει και πριν τον χρόνο (WTF...φιλότιμοι τεχνικοί? Σπάνια φάρα...).

Tasos1917, είχες μετατροπή βρόχου ή νέο βρόχο? Αν σου έφεραν ανενεργό με τέτοια στατιστικά...Είσαι πολύ κωλόφαρδος απλά  :Razz: 

Μένεις βέβαια και πολύ κοντά στο κέντρο...δεν λέω... :Wink: 

Καλορίζικη!!! (Από αύριο φαντάζομαι η τηλεφωνία βέβαια...αλλά καλορίζικη!!!)

........Auto merged post: Sovjohn added 1 Minutes and 3 Seconds later........




> Ο Αρης δεν ειχε καθυστερησεις????


Τι υποννοείτε κύριε? Καθυστερήσεις? Α πα πα πα πα πα...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## tasos1917

Φαντάσου να έμενα και στο παλιό σπίτι...
30 μέτρα από την Κωλέτη.
Πάντως αν είναι κανένας νετονίτης εδώ κοντά και έχει προβλήματα να του δώσω κλειδί για το speedtouch  :Lock: 

........Auto merged post: tasos1917 added 2 Minutes and 55 Seconds later........

Παλιός ήταν ο βρόγχος.ΟΤΕ+ΤΕΛΛΑΣ.
Παλιά και η πολυκατοικία,αλλά τα σύρματα είναι περίεργα πράγματα.
Συνολικός χρόνος για την  ενεργοποίηση  1 μήνας  και  22  ημερολογιακές.

----------


## Sebu

> Φαντάσου να έμενα και στο παλιό σπίτι...
> 30 μέτρα από την Κωλέτη.


Στο μελλον αν δεν εχουμε οπτικες, θα νοικιαζουμε και θα αγοραζουμε σπιτι με βαση το που ειναι το dslam  :Razz: 

"Πωλειται νεοδμητο οροφοδιαμερισμα 120 τμ με 3 υπνοδωματια, 2 μπανια, αποθηκη, παρκινγκ, boiler,ηλιακο και φυσικο αεριο, κοντα σε συγκοινωνιες.Ησυχη περιοχη. 500 μετρα απο το dslam φυσικης συνεγκαταστασης του ΟΤΕ.Εγγυημενος συχρονισμος μεχρι τα 20μβιτ."

Μην σας ξενισει η ανωτερω αγγελια σε κανα δυο χρονια.

----------


## makiro3

Το έχω πει πάλι...........9 εργάσιμες σε ανενεργό βρόχο. Με πήραν τηλέφωνο ότι θα έρθουν και νόμιζα ότι μου κάνουν πλάκα :Smile:

----------


## tasos1917

Ρε καλά τα λέει ο sebu.
Το σπίτι μου πήρε αξία.
Θα υπολογίζει και η εφορία στα πόσα συγχρονίζεις για να σου βγάζει  την αντικειμενική.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Μου φαινεται τα σπιτια κοντα στα dslam θα γινουν περιζητητα :Razz:  Καλη ιδεα για επενδυση...

----------


## energypoint

καλησπερα σε ολους.
Ερωτηση:Ειστε γενικα ευχαριστημενοι απο την νετ?Ειμαι πελατης hol εδω και ενα μηνα(απο την ημερα που ενεργοποιηθηκα δηλαδη) δεν μπορουν να μου φτιαξουν με τιποτα το τηλεφωνο, και λεω σιγα σιγα να την κανω για netone,αλλα με ενδιαφερει τρομερα να μην μεινω χωρις τηλεφωνο οπως και η ποιοτητα επικοιινωνιας.Εαν μπορουσατε να με βοηθησετε?
Περιοχη ν,κηφισια κοντα σε dslam :Wink:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Να σου πω την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια. Αιτηση 3/12 ενεργοποιηση 19/12 και μεχρι τωρα ολα λειτουργουν καλα.

----------


## Sebu

> Ρε καλά τα λέει ο sebu.
> Το σπίτι μου πήρε αξία.
> Θα υπολογίζει και η εφορία στα πόσα συγχρονίζεις για να σου βγάζει  την αντικειμενική.


Ναι μελλοντικα μαζι με το Ε9 θα στελνεις και Screenshot με τα στατιστικα του ρουτερ για να γινεται αποτιμηση της αξιας της adsl σου και να βγαινει ο φορος  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris73

> Το έχω πει πάλι...........9 εργάσιμες σε ανενεργό βρόχο. Με πήραν τηλέφωνο ότι θα έρθουν και νόμιζα ότι μου κάνουν πλάκα


Ενεργοποίηση σε 7 εργάσιμες!!! Σε έφαγα! Πάντως από ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός που ήρθε το DSLAM μας έχει πολύ καλούς χρόνους παράδοσης βρόχου! Κι εγώ νόμιζα πως μου λένε ψέματα από το cc για να μου χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά...

----------


## dimpard

> Ενεργοποίηση σε 7 εργάσιμες!!! Σε έφαγα! Πάντως από ότι μου είπε ο τεχνικός που ήρθε το DSLAM μας έχει πολύ καλούς χρόνους παράδοσης βρόχου! Κι εγώ νόμιζα πως μου λένε ψέματα από το cc για να μου χαϊδεύουν τα αυτιά...


7 μέρες σε ανενεργό βρόχο? Πολύ καλά.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Dimitris73

:Respekt:

----------


## vagskarm

Καλορίζικος γείτονα.... και μην μας τρως το bandwidth γιατί θα σου βάλω κόφτη  :Razz:

----------


## Dimitris73

Ευχαριστώ! Καλώς σας βρήκα! Μην με φοβάσε, δεν είμαι κατεβαστήρι....  :Wink:

----------


## makiro3

Σα να μαζευόμαστε πολλοί :Smile: 
Πλάκα κάνω, καλώς όρισες και πάντα απροβλημάτιστος να είσαι.

----------


## vagskarm

Σ' αυτό που ρωτάς στην υπογραφή σου, makiro3, η απάντηση είναι πανεύκολη και χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη!

----------


## Geotzourmi

πωωω εγώ από την αποστολή της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ έκανα 11 εργάσιμες μέρες και από την αποστολή στη νετονε 15 εργάσιμες...και σε ενεργό κίολας! Διαμαρτύρομαι!! Και η vivodi μου παρουσίαζε το dslam αλεξάνδρας σα το χειρότερο dslam σε ενεργοποιήσεις...τι να πεις!

----------


## makiro3

> πωωω εγώ από την αποστολή της αίτησης στον ΟΤΕ έκανα 11 εργάσιμες μέρες και από την αποστολή στη νετονε 15 εργάσιμες...και σε ενεργό κίολας! Διαμαρτύρομαι!! Και η vivodi μου παρουσίαζε το dslam αλεξάνδρας σα το χειρότερο dslam σε ενεργοποιήσεις...τι να πεις!


Κι εσύ πια πιστεύεις τη Vivodi :Razz: 

........Auto merged post: makiro3 added 0 Minutes and 42 Seconds later........




> Σ' αυτό που ρωτάς στην υπογραφή σου, makiro3, η απάντηση είναι πανεύκολη και χωρίς δεύτερη σκέψη!


Θα δείξει!!! :Thinking:

----------


## djntinos

> Ευχαριστώ! Καλώς σας βρήκα! Μην με φοβάσε, δεν είμαι κατεβαστήρι....


με Ταχύτητα: 15997/1023 και SNR / Attn: 15(dB) / 22(dB) έχει πολυ γραμμή...θεωρητικα πας για 18-20

----------


## Cacofonix

Καλησπέρα. Ενεργοποιήθηκα στη Net One Full LLU μες το ΠΣΚ - ακριβή ημέρα δεν ξέρω γιατί έλειπα εκτός - και δεν έχω τηλέφωνο.
Στο Full LLU πρέπει να δυνδεθούν όλες οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές στο router ή κανονικά στις πρίζες; Πρέπει να χουν φίλτρα ή όχι; έχω μπερδευτεί, και ποιος ακούει τους δικούς μου... :Whistle:

----------


## makiro3

Στο modem χωρίς φίλτρα και βότανα :Smile:

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Καλησπέρα. Ενεργοποιήθηκα στη Net One Full LLU μες το ΠΣΚ - ακριβή ημέρα δεν ξέρω γιατί έλειπα εκτός - και δεν έχω τηλέφωνο.
> Στο Full LLU πρέπει να δυνδεθούν όλες οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές στο router ή κανονικά στις πρίζες; Πρέπει να χουν φίλτρα ή όχι; έχω μπερδευτεί, και ποιος ακούει τους δικούς μου...


Καλησπέρα,συνδέεις το ρούτερ και πάνω σε αυτό συνδέεις τα τηλέφωνα,σπλίτερ ή φίλτρα δεν χρησιμοποιείς πουθενά.Καλώς ήρθες! :One thumb up:

----------


## Cacofonix

Δλδ, αν είναι μεγάλο το σπίτι, τη μάμησες, ε; :Whistle:

----------


## Sovjohn

Ηρεμία. Στο Full LLU συνδέεις το router με το τηλεφωνικό καλώδιο, και τα τηλέφωνα στις υποδοχές PHONE1 (αριθμός 1 - 210-ΧΧΧ αν τον έχεις μεταφέρει) και PHONE2 (αριθμός 2 - 211-220ΧΧΧΧ της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ).

Δεν βάζεις πουθενά splitter, filter, ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Δοκίμασε το και βλέπουμε. Κατά κανόνα αν έχεις internet και δεν έχει γίνει καμιά στραβή (ανάβει το λαμπάκι Voice στο router)? πρέπει να έχεις και τηλέφωνο. Αν έχεις κάνει φορητότητα και το 210 σου (phone1) δεν παίζει, δοκίμασε και το phone2 που δεν έχει φορητότητες κτλ κτλ.

........Auto merged post: Sovjohn added 1 Minutes and 16 Seconds later........




> Δλδ, αν είναι μεγάλο το σπίτι, τη μάμησες, ε;


Αν είναι μεγάλο το σπίτι και έχεις πολλές πρίζες, υπάρχει τρόπος να έχουν όλες οι πρίζες τηλεφωνία...τον λινκάρει ο ariadgr συνήθως  :Razz: 

Απλά τώρα για αρχή δες αν έχεις τηλέφωνο...και βλέπουμε.

----------


## Cacofonix

Το voice δεν ανάβει. Αν συνδέσω το καλώδιο στο pstn το τηλέφωνο είναι νεκρό, αν το συνδέσω στο phone1 ή στο phone2 κάνει ένα μπιμ μπιπ μπιπ μπιπ.
Από φορητότητα είμαι.

----------


## Sovjohn

Στο pstn δεν βάζεις τίποτα...Αν δεν δουλεύει και το phone2 (που δεν έχει φορητότητες κτλ κτλ κτλ), πάρε το 13860 τηλέφωνο (ή 2112202000) να στο φτιάξουν...Αφού πρώτα κάνεις ένα restart το router σου βέβαια.

----------


## ariadgr

> Στο Full LLU πρέπει να δυνδεθούν όλες οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές στο router ή κανονικά στις πρίζες; Πρέπει να χουν φίλτρα ή όχι; έχω μπερδευτεί, και ποιος ακούει τους δικούς μου...





> Δλδ, αν είναι μεγάλο το σπίτι, τη μάμησες, ε;





> Αν είναι μεγάλο το σπίτι και έχεις πολλές πρίζες, υπάρχει τρόπος να έχουν όλες οι πρίζες τηλεφωνία...τον λινκάρει ο ariadgr συνήθως


 :Arrow:  *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*  :Smile:

----------


## Geotzourmi

> *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*


και πήγα να πω ότι άργησες  :Razz:

----------


## mad_mar

Καλησπέρα, προσπαθώ εδώ και λίγη ώρα να πιάσω το 13860 αλλά και απο τις 2 γραμμές (210... και 211...) δεν πιάνω γραμμή.Δοκίμασα το 2112202000 και καλεί χωρίς να απαντάνε.Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει?

----------


## dimpard

> και πήγα να πω ότι άργησες


14 ολόκληρα λεπτά  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## Sovjohn

> Καλησπέρα, προσπαθώ εδώ και λίγη ώρα να πιάσω το 13860 αλλά και απο τις 2 γραμμές (210... και 211...) δεν πιάνω γραμμή.Δοκίμασα το 2112202000 και καλεί χωρίς να απαντάνε.Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει?


My fault, το 13860 είναι το 2112202200 (λειτουργεί και το 211 220 1000). Το -2000 είναι η reception τους.

Από το 13860 τι εννοείς "δεν πιάνεις γραμμή"?

----------


## dimpard

> Καλησπέρα, προσπαθώ εδώ και λίγη ώρα να πιάσω το 13860 αλλά και απο τις 2 γραμμές (210... και 211...) δεν πιάνω γραμμή.Δοκίμασα το 2112202000 και καλεί χωρίς να απαντάνε.Ξέρει κανείς τι παίζει?


Δοκίμασα το 13860, αλλά είναι νεκρό.

Μάλλον υπάρχει κάποια βλάβη.

----------


## Cacofonix

Ευχαριστώ. Μετά το reset το τηλέφωνο λειτουργεί κανονικά. Τώρα μένει να κάνω αυτό που λέτε στο "Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη".

----------


## mad_mar

Ενώ είχα σήμα και καλούσε κανονικά τον αριθμό δεν άκουγα το μπιπ οτί καλεί εκεί που είχα πάρει τηλ.
Όλα οκ τώρα έπιασα γραμμή δεν ξέρω τι έφταιγε.

----------


## Cacofonix

Σκέφτομαι να μην κάνω τη διαδικασία που περιγράφετε αλλά να βάλω μία ή δύο φορητές συσκευές.

----------


## Sebu

> Σκέφτομαι να μην κάνω τη διαδικασία που περιγράφετε αλλά να βάλω μία ή δύο φορητές συσκευές.


Μπορεις κιολας να χρησιμοποιησεις συσκευες οπως το Siemens Gigaset A160 Duo το οποιο σου δινει 2 βασεις με 2 ακουστικα που επικοινωνουν μεταξυ τους και η μια μονο χρειαζεται να ειναι συνδεδεμενη με τηλεφωνικη γραμμη.Την αλλη την πας οπου θες μεσα στο σπιτι,αρκει να εχει μπριζα κοντα και περνει σημα απο την πρωτη.Εγω αυτο εχω κανει και εχω μοιρασει τις 2 γραμμες σε ολο το σπιτι με 4 dect ακουστικα.Και λειτουργουν και σαν ενδοεπικοινωνια-walkie talkie.

----------


## ariadgr

> Σκέφτομαι να μην κάνω τη διαδικασία που περιγράφετε αλλά να βάλω μία ή δύο φορητές συσκευές.


Ο,τι σε εξυπηρετεί καλύτερα.
Εαν οι ανάγκες σου θα καλυφθούν με αυτό τον τρόπο, είναι πιο εύκολος από το να ασχοληθείς με τις καλωδιώσεις.

----------


## dimpard

> Μπορεις κιολας να χρησιμοποιησεις συσκευες οπως το Siemens Gigaset A160 Duo το οποιο σου δινει 2 βασεις με 2 ακουστικα που επικοινωνουν μεταξυ τους και η μια μονο χρειαζεται να ειναι συνδεδεμενη με τηλεφωνικη γραμμη.Την αλλη την πας οπου θες μεσα στο σπιτι,αρκει να εχει μπριζα κοντα και περνει σημα απο την πρωτη.Εγω αυτο εχω κανει και εχω μοιρασει τις 2 γραμμες σε ολο το σπιτι με 4 dect ακουστικα.Και λειτουργουν και σαν ενδοεπικοινωνια-walkie talkie.


Συμφωνώ με την πρόταση του Sebu. Το ίδο έχει κάνει και εγώ. Είναι βολική λύση.
Είχα δοκιμάσει και την κλασσική με την εσωτερική καλωδίωση, αλλά όσο προσεκτικά και αν την έκανα, στο τέλος έπεφτε το SN Margin 3-3.5 μονάδες.

----------


## Cacofonix

> Μπορεις κιολας να χρησιμοποιησεις συσκευες οπως το Siemens Gigaset A160 Duo το οποιο σου δινει 2 βασεις με 2 ακουστικα που επικοινωνουν μεταξυ τους και η μια μονο χρειαζεται να ειναι συνδεδεμενη με τηλεφωνικη γραμμη.Την αλλη την πας οπου θες μεσα στο σπιτι,αρκει να εχει μπριζα κοντα και περνει σημα απο την πρωτη.Εγω αυτο εχω κανει και εχω μοιρασει τις 2 γραμμες σε ολο το σπιτι με 4 dect ακουστικα.Και λειτουργουν και σαν ενδοεπικοινωνια-walkie talkie.


Μπορείς να μου πεις 2-3 εναλλακτικές προτάσεις και σε τι τιμές κυμαινονται;

----------


## dimpard

> Μπορείς να μου πεις 2-3 εναλλακτικές προτάσεις και σε τι τιμές κυμαινονται;


Δες εδώ
και εδώ

----------


## Sebu

Κοιτα επειδη ειναι προσφατη αγορα (Αρχες Δεκεμβρη) και το ειχα ψαξει αρκετα ηταν η καλυτερη επιλογη και για μενα Value for Money καθως ειχα ηδη ενα Gigaset απο την πρωτη μερα στη ΝετΟνε τον Ιουνιο το οποιο δουλευε απροβληματιστα σε ολα (αναγνωριση,κτλ) οποτε εκλεινα προς Siemens.Βαλε οτι η καλυτερη τιμη που βρηκα ηταν στο E-shop 55 ευρω οταν ο ανταγωνισμος (μεγαλες αλυσιδες ηλεκτρονικων-ηλεκτρικων) το ειχαν απο 70-75, το θεωρω οντως Value for Money για αυτο που μου προσφερει.

Edit: http://www.e-shop.gr/show_tel.phtml?id=TEL.004108

1,5 μηνα μετα εχει ακομα την ιδια τιμη.Αν το βρεις για μενα χτυπα το.Αξιζει καλυτερα απο τα General Electric που σου προτεινε ο dimpard τουλαχιστον σαν ποιοτητα κατασκευης καθως σε λειτουργια δεν εχω δει τα General για να ξερω.

----------


## ariadgr

@cacofonix:

Δες ακόμη:
Προταση για αγορα ασύρματου τηλεφωνου

----------


## Cacofonix

Thanks guys. Θα το κοιτάξω όταν ξεκλέψω λίγο χρόνο.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Εδω κ 10 μερες περιπου ενεργοποιημενος και οι γενικες εντυπωσεις:
Τηλεφωνια σχεδον αψογη
Ιντερνετ μαυρα χαλια , κ μη μου πειτε οτι εχω χαμηλο ΣΝ.Πρεπει να με κατεβασανε απο μονοι τους προχτες το βραδυ που του ρουτερ εκανε συνεχεια ρεσταρτ.Απο οπου κ αν εχω δοκιμασει να κατεβασω οι ταχυτητες ειναι πιο κατω απο τις ονομαστικες ,ναμη μιλησω για torrent που πιανω το πολυ 200κβ/s οταν εχει φεγγαρι μονο ή δεν εχει υγρασια, μπλα, μπλα ............................


Περιττο να πω οτι το S/N παιζει σα τρελο και μη μου πειτε οτι ετσι πρεπει να ειναι.Ας κοιτα ξουν αυτοι να τα φτιαξουν γιατι δεν γινεται μονο οταν εχει φεγγαρι να παιζουν ολα σωστα
Φτιαξτε τα S/n του κοσμακι γιατι αλλιως δε βλεπουμε προκοπη

----------


## djntinos

και εγω εχο μερικες μερεσ τωρα δεν παει πανω απο 200...στην αρχη ειχα μια χαρα ταχητυτες....μαλλον εχει σχεση με την αναβαθμησει...

----------


## veliouras

λάβετε και τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου για να μου πείτε αν χρειάζεται να γκρινιάξω ή απλά να το βουλώσω:

Link Information

Uptime:	1 day, 5:28:55
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	764 / 3.425
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	70,60 / 162,94
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,0 / 36,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 14,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	27 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	90 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	17.196 / 125.550
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2.169 / 1.064
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	6.669 / 727

τι κάνω σεβάσμιοι γέροντες του φόρουμ; έτσι είμαι 4 μέρες τώρα και η εταιρεία μάλλον μου λέει να βολευτώ...

----------


## ariadgr

> λάβετε και τα στοιχεία της γραμμής μου για να μου πείτε αν χρειάζεται να γκρινιάξω ή απλά να το βουλώσω:
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    764 / *3.425*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    19,0 / 36,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    16,0 / *14,5*
> 
> τι κάνω σεβάσμιοι γέροντες του φόρουμ; έτσι είμαι 4 μέρες τώρα και η εταιρεία μάλλον μου λέει να βολευτώ...


Ζήτα να σου ανεβάσουν την ταχύτητα downstream στα 5 Mbps, ή μέχρι το SNR down να πέσει στο 9-10, και δες πως πηγαίνει (αν έχεις αποσυνδέσεις).

----------


## veliouras

νομίζω απο κει ξεκινήσαμε και το τηλεφωνο έκλεινε... λες να το ξαναζητήσω; υπάρχει τρόπος να το κάνω χειρωνακτικά;

----------


## ariadgr

> νομίζω απο κει ξεκινήσαμε και το τηλεφωνο έκλεινε... λες να το ξαναζητήσω; υπάρχει τρόπος να το κάνω χειρωνακτικά;


Από την εταιρεία πρέπει να το κάνουν, αλλά αν είχες αποσυνδέσεις, δεν έχει νόημα.
Έχεις ελέγξει τις καλωδιώσεις σου; Δοκίμασες να το βάλεις στην πρίζα-αφετηρία έχοντας απομονώσει τις άλλες πρίζες;
Έχει γίνει μέτρηση της γραμμής στον κατανεμητή;

----------


## veliouras

θεωρώντας ότι όντως το έχω συνδέσει στην πρίζα αφετηρία, προχθες που ήρθε ο τεχνικός για να μου λύσει το θέμα του συναγερμού,  "παίξαμε" λίγο με τα 2 ζεύγη καλωδίων της πρίζας. γιαόση ώρα συγχρόνισε με το ένα ζεύγος συνδεδεμένο, δεν είδα διαφορά. 

δυστυχώς δεν έχω και τις απαιτούμενες γνώσεις για να το σκαλίσω παραπάνω. το θέμα μου είναι: πρήζω την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ στα τηλέφωνα ή απλά δέχομαι την μοίρα μου λόγω καλωδίων-περιοχής κλπ ανασταλτικων παραγόντων; 

υ.γ. συγνώμη για την επιμονή και τα συνεχόμενα ποστ.

----------


## Cacofonix

Ρε παιδιά δε μπορώ να μπω στο router administration....

----------


## pstr

Δεν ξέρεις πώς να μπεις ή δεν σε βάζει τώρα; Πες κάτι παραπάνω για να σε βοηθήσουμε...

----------


## Cacofonix

http://speedtouch.lan/
admin
και password το s/n έτσι;

Βασικά ό,τι και να χω δοκιμάσει για password από αυτά που γράφει στο πίσω μέρος του router δεν τα πέρνει.

----------


## pstr

Username: User (το U κεφαλαίο).

----------


## Cacofonix

> Username: User (το U κεφαλαίο).


Σωστός. Εγώ στο manual γιατί διάβασα admin;  :Thinking:

----------


## pstr

Λάθος manual διάβαζες  :Razz:

----------


## Cacofonix

Πολύ ωραία, πήγα να αλλάξω το username και το password και τώρα δεν με βάζει στο administration.

----------


## pstr

Κάνε ένα hardware reset (από την τρυπίτσα πισω αριστερά) και θα επανέλθουν στα κανονικά.

(Θα χάσεις ρυθμίσεις port forward και ασύρματου αν το κάνεις αυτό).

----------


## Cacofonix

> Κάνε ένα hardware reset (από την τρυπίτσα πισω αριστερά) και θα επανέλθουν στα κανονικά.
> 
> (Θα χάσεις ρυθμίσεις port forward και ασύρματου αν το κάνεις αυτό).


Γιατί, πρόλαβα να κάνω ρυθμίσεις;  :Whistle: 
Μετά πώς το αλλάζω για να μην κάνω πάλι reset;

----------


## pstr

Δεν είμαι σπίτι για να τα δω τώρα, αλλά αν μπορείς άλλαξε μόνο το password σε πρώτη φάση για να δεις αν δουλεύει...

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Να ρωτησω κατι.Πριν λιγο ειχα αποσυγχρονισμο.
Στα στατιστικα του ρουτερ ειδα οτι τωρα εχω FEC errors τα οποια ολες τις προηγουμενες μερες τα ειχα στο 0.Νομιζω οτι αυτα τα errors ειναι' καλα'.
Κανανε κατι? Αλλαξανε κατι?
Γιατι αυτη η διαφορα?

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Να ρωτησω κατι.Πριν λιγο ειχα αποσυγχρονισμο.
> Στα στατιστικα του ρουτερ ειδα οτι τωρα εχω FEC errors τα οποια ολες τις προηγουμενες μερες τα ειχα στο 0.Νομιζω οτι αυτα τα errors ειναι' καλα'.
> Κανανε κατι? Αλλαξανε κατι?
> Γιατι αυτη η διαφορα?


Τα FEC είναι τα errors που διορθώνονται με τη χρήση αλγορίθμων,η τεχνική αυτή συνδιάζεται με το intrleaving,οπότε έχω την εντύπωση ότι άλλαξες mode από fast σε Interleave :Thinking: .Αν τα pings σου έχουν ανέβει έχει γίνει η αλλαγή αυτή...

----------


## gladiatorgeo

> Τα FEC είναι τα errors που διορθώνονται με τη χρήση αλγορίθμων,η τεχνική αυτή συνδιάζεται με το intrleaving,οπότε έχω την εντύπωση ότι άλλαξες mode από fast σε Interleave.Αν τα pings σου έχουν ανέβει έχει γίνει η αλλαγή αυτή...


Εχεις απολυτο δικιο.το τσεκαρα.Πολυ καλυτερα ετσι νομιζω.
Ξερεται αν εγινε αυτοματα ή με γυρησαν αυτοι?

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Εχεις απολυτο δικιο.το τσεκαρα.Πολυ καλυτερα ετσι νομιζω.
> Ξερεται αν εγινε αυτοματα ή με γυρησαν αυτοι?


Είναι πιο σταθερή η γραμμή σε interleave,εξαρτάται από το configuration του dslam,αν είχες δηλώσει αποσυνδέσεις όμως μάλλον σε άλλαξαν αυτοί.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

> Είναι πιο σταθερή η γραμμή σε interleave,εξαρτάται από το configuration του dslam,αν είχες δηλώσει αποσυνδέσεις όμως μάλλον σε άλλαξαν αυτοί.


Οχι δεν ειχα δηλωσει,ειχα καποιους αποσυγχρονισμους αλλα περιμενα να τελειωσουν οι έργασιες.
Πρωτη εντυπωση πολυυυ καλη .Για να δοθμε.Ξερω οτι σαυτο το mode 'ανεβαινει' το S/N κια ετσι εγινε

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 12.053
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	219,50 / 273,97
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 24,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	16 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	1.140 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / *15.612*
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	135 / *33*
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	327 / *30*

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Οχι δεν ειχα δηλωσει,ειχα καποιους αποσυγχρονισμους αλλα περιμενα να τελειωσουν οι έργασιες.
> Πρωτη εντυπωση πολυυυ καλη .Για να δοθμε.Ξερω οτι σαυτο το mode 'ανεβαινει' το S/N κια ετσι εγινε


Ναι έτσι είναι με το snr,θυμάσαι μήπως πόσο περίπου είχες?

----------


## gladiatorgeo

επαιζε απο 8 εως 12,5 αναλογα το συγχρονισμο
Δεν ξερω αν κανω ρεσταρτ το ρουτερ αν θα συγχρονησει παραπανω ριχνωντας αυτοματα το snr

----------


## Sebu

> Γιατί, πρόλαβα να κάνω ρυθμίσεις; 
> Μετά πώς το αλλάζω για να μην κάνω πάλι reset;


Καλοριζικος Κακοφονιξ

Επειδη βλεπω οτι εισαι Π.Φαληρο σου ειναι ευκολο να μου πεις που ακριβως???

Προς Αμφιθεας,Βενιζελου ή προς παραλία???Επειδη εμενα παλια εκει θελω να δω πως ειναι τα στατιστικα γιατι τα κεντρα που καλυπτουν το Π.Φαληρο ειναι λιγο απομακρυσμενα.

----------


## Cacofonix

> Καλοριζικος Κακοφονιξ
> 
> Επειδη βλεπω οτι εισαι Π.Φαληρο σου ειναι ευκολο να μου πεις που ακριβως???
> 
> Προς Αμφιθεας,Βενιζελου ή προς παραλία???Επειδη εμενα παλια εκει θελω να δω πως ειναι τα στατιστικα γιατι τα κεντρα που καλυπτουν το Π.Φαληρο ειναι λιγο απομακρυσμενα.


Στον Παντοκράτωρα.

----------


## Sebu

> Στον Παντοκράτωρα.


Απο που περνεις adsl???Απο Καλαμακι ή Ιπποδρομο??Γιατι νομιζω το Παλαιο Φαληρο δεν εχει δικο του dslam!!!

Απο στατιστικα πως εισαι????

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Ειναι εντυπωση μου η σημερα σερνεται το ιντερνετ?

----------


## djntinos

εμενα σημερα εφτιαξε παλι...σε σχεση με τις προηγουμενες 5 μερες ποθ σερνοταν με 50...

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Οποτε μαλλον κατα περιοχες παρουσιαζονται προβληματα...ειναι και η αναβαθμιση οποτε λογικο φαινεται.

----------


## alessandro

Καλησπέρα.Τελικά έγινε η ενεργοποίηση της γραμμής μου,στις 22/01/2008.Ταλαιπωρήθηκα πάρα πολύ-σχεδόν 3 μήνες.Είχα κάνει αίτηση για ανενεργό βρόχο,και αφού αξιώθηκε ο ΟΤΕ να μου περάσει νέα γραμμή,αμέσως η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ενεργοποίησε τη γραμμή.Προέκυψαν κάποια προβλήματα,τα οποία επιλύθηκαν άμεσα,και όταν λέω άμεσα,το εννοώ...μέσα σε λίγα λεπτά.Επεδή δεν είχα συνηθίσει σε τέτοια αμεσότητα,και ευγένεια στους προηγούμενους παρόχους,πιστεύω πως η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ,είναι ο καλύτερος πάροχος τηλεφωνίας στην Ελλάδα με διαφορά.Ευχαριστώ τη κυρία η οποία απαντά στα αιτήματα που υπαρχουν στο FORUM,και αναλαμβάνει να φέρει εις πέρας όλες τις εκκρεμότητες.Είναι άξια συχγαρητηρίων.Όλοι οι υπάλληλοι στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο,είναι εξυπηρετικότατοι.Στο προηγούμενο πάροχο,δεν ήξεραν,δεν είδαν,δεν άκουσαν....και ήθελαν να προσφέρουν και υπηρεσίες τηλέφωνίας...Ελπίζω να επιλυθούν όλων όσων εκκρεμούν υποθέσεις σύντομα,και ειλικρινά είμαι πολύ ευτυχής που κατέληξα στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ.Υπήρξα καυστικός στο παρελθόν,και έντονα επικριτικός.Οφείλουμε όμως να επαινούμε ανθρωπους που ειλικρινά το αξίζουν,και στη ΝΕΤΟΝΕ πραγματικά το αξίζουν.Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## tzampaman

Καλορίζικος!! 

Τι στατιστικά έχεις?

----------


## danonito

> Link Information
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:38:57
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	991 / 11.649
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	9,63 / 116,53
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 18,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,0 / 9,5
> ...


Μολις ενεργοποιηθηκα και αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα μου!
Οποιος θελει ασ σχολιασει γιατι δεν γνωριζω πολλα!  :Smile:

----------


## pan.nl

Πειραματίστηκα λίγο με τις καλωδιώσεις σήμερα και κατάφερα να ανεβάσω λίγο τον συγχρονισμό  :One thumb up: :

Uptime:	0 days, 0:03:47
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / *11.442* (από περίπου 10.500)
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	6,64 / 139,61
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / *26* (από 27 πριν)
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	*11,0* (από 10 πριν)/ 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1.009 / 10
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	3.338 / 6

Κάτι φαινομενικά "αθώο" μου στερούσε 1 Mbit (2 ζεύγη που πήγαιναν σε μια πρίζα στην άλλη άκρη του σπιτιού).

Πλέον κατεβάζει με 1,13 MB/sec. Καθόλου άσχημα!

----------


## alessandro

> Καλορίζικος!! 
> 
> Τι στατιστικά έχεις?


Ευχαριστώ.Να σαι καλά.Έχω16/1.Είμαι στο γραφείο μου τώρα.Δε πιστέυω να άλλαξε κάτι σήμερα.

----------


## tuxy123

Γεια , 

έχω ενεργοποιηθεί κ εγώ αρκετό καιρό ,είχα αρκετα προβλήματα με disconnects κτλ μετά απο χαμήλωμα profile κ αλλαγή mode σε interleaving είχα βρεθεί σε αυτή την κατάσταση: που αντιγράφω απο post άλλου thread 

 2 φορές μόνο ειχα δεί uptime πάνω απο 1 ημέρα μέχρι τότε κ έτσι άρχισα να ψάχνω τις μπρίζες μου :άλλαξα  την κεντρική μου μπρίζα , ωστόσο εκεί ερχόντουσαν 4 ζευγάρια καλώδια δύο (2) εκ των οποίων συγχρόνιζαν , διάλεξα ένα κ το σύνδεσα στην κεντρική μπρίζα . 
 Ο πίνακας τηλεφώνων του κτιρίου είναι ένα αναμαλλιασμένο μπάχαλο με συνδέσεις παλαιού τύπου με κολήσεις κτλ.
 Σημειώνω ότι μένω Πεύκη κ πέφτω στο τηλεφωνικό κέντρο Αμαρουσίου . 


Uptime: 3 days, 16:20:29
 Modulation: G.992.5 annex A
 Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 6.699
 Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]: 418,53 / 2,75
 Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5
 Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,5 / 34,0
 SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 16,0
 Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM
 Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
 Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 19 / 0
 Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0
 Loss of Link (Remote): 0
 Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 1.140 / 0
 FEC Errors (Up/Down): 2.046 / 395.158
 CRC Errors (Up/Down): 5.451 / 7.839
 HEC Errors (Up/Down): 12.980 / 6.556

Σήμερα δοκίμασα να συνδέσω κ τα 2 ζευγάρια που συχγρόνιζαν με την μπρίζα κ παρατηρώ σημαντική μείωση στα crc κ hec errors όπως βλέπετε 

Uptime:	0 days, 1:12:14
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 8.052
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	10,07 / 148,96
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 34,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	8.183 / 44.236
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	5.474 / 248
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	13.601 / 224


δεν κατάφερα να βρώ στον κατανεμητή που είναι βραχυκυκλωμένα τα 2 ζευγάρια που συγχρονίζουν . 

Τι έχετε να προτείνετε γενικά για τη σύνδεση ;
πιστέυετε ότι ο τεχνικός της netone θα μπορούσε να βελτιώσει την κατάσταση ;

----------


## littleboyblue

Δε βλέπω να υπάρχει μείωση στα errors σου. Μην ξεχνάς ότι αυτά είναι για 1 ώρα ενώ τα άλλα για κοντά 4 μέρες uptime.
Για τεχνικό δεν ξέρω αλλά ένας ηλεκτρολόγος ίσως για να δει τι παίζει με τα καλώδια σου?

----------


## mcn

Από σήμερα είμαι κι εγώ συνδεδεμένος με το δίκτυο της Netone (αίτηση 3/1). Να και τα χαρακτηριστικά της γραμμής μου:

Uptime:0 days, 1:01:30
Modulation:G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.023 / 12.610
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:3,11 / 4,93
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:17,0 / 32,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:9,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 211
HEC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 129

----------


## dimpard

Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση :Welcome:

----------


## mcn

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.... :Smile:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Καλοριζικος, καλως ηρθες στην παρεα της netone.

----------


## danonito

Μια ερώτηση παιδια!

Ειναι φυσιολογικο στο νουμερο που εχω κανει φορητοτητα σε ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (παλιο νουμερο που ειχα στον ΟΤΕ) 
να μπορω να καλεσω απο αυτο κανονικα, και να δεχθω κλισεις απο κινητα αλλα να μην μπορουν να με καλουν απο αλλους παροχους ουτε απο τον ΟΤΕ??  :Thinking:

----------


## Cacofonix

2 φορές προσπάθησα να αλλάξω Username ή password στο router, και τις 2 φορές δεν με άφηνε να μπω στο administration παρά μόνο με hard reset.
Τι κουλά είναι αυτά;

Θέλω να αλλάξω το username και το password!

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Μια ερώτηση παιδια!
> 
> Ειναι φυσιολογικο στο νουμερο που εχω κανει φορητοτητα σε ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (παλιο νουμερο που ειχα στον ΟΤΕ) 
> να μπορω να καλεσω απο αυτο κανονικα, και να δεχθω κλισεις απο κινητα αλλα να μην μπορουν να με καλουν απο αλλους παροχους ουτε απο τον ΟΤΕ??


Αν θυμαμαι καλα και αλλοι τις πρωτες μερες ενεργοποιησης ειχαν ιδιο προβλημα και εφτιαξε στην συνεχεια. Ισως δεν εχει ολοκληρωθει η φορητοτητα ακομα.

----------


## magnan

παντως απο τορρεντ αυτη τη στιγμη κατεβαζω με 1,4 mb/sec
μονο στο απλο εχει περιορισμο

----------


## dimpard

> Μια ερώτηση παιδια!
> 
> Ειναι φυσιολογικο στο νουμερο που εχω κανει φορητοτητα σε ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (παλιο νουμερο που ειχα στον ΟΤΕ) 
> να μπορω να καλεσω απο αυτο κανονικα, και να δεχθω κλισεις απο κινητα αλλα να μην μπορουν να με καλουν απο αλλους παροχους ουτε απο τον ΟΤΕ??


Ναι, όπως σου απάντησε το ... Aperanto_Galazio δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η φορητότητα. Μπορεί να πάρει 1-2 μέρες.

----------


## Sovjohn

> Μια ερώτηση παιδια!
> 
> Ειναι φυσιολογικο στο νουμερο που εχω κανει φορητοτητα σε ΝΕΤΟΝΕ (παλιο νουμερο που ειχα στον ΟΤΕ) 
> να μπορω να καλεσω απο αυτο κανονικα, και να δεχθω κλισεις απο κινητα αλλα να μην μπορουν να με καλουν απο αλλους παροχους ουτε απο τον ΟΤΕ??


Οι πάροχοι κινητής ανανεώνουν την βάση δεδομένων τους πολύ συχνά (πολλές φορές τη μέρα), λόγω και της φορητότητας στην κινητή που τους πίεζε από παλιότερα.

Οι πάροχοι σταθερής, όχι τόσο συχνά, αλλά γενικά θα πρέπει να μπορείς να παίρνεις κλήσεις από παντού (ΟΤΕ+άλλους) εντός 24 ωρών. Αν περάσει αυτό το διάστημα, και δεις ότι π.χ. από ΟΤΕ σε καλούν, αλλά από Tellas ξέρω γω όχι, πρέπει να αναφερθεί στην tellas (ΟΧΙ στη netone).

Η μόνη περίπτωση που μπορεί να καθυστερήσει πάνω από 1-2 μέρες το πολύ (και να πάρει μήνα+ ) είναι συγκεκριμένα κέντρα του ΟΤΕ, που πρέπει να γίνουν update χειροκίνητα. Έτσι μπορεί να δεις π.χ. ότι σε καλούν από όλη την Ελλάδα κανονικά, αλλά από το Α/Κ Καστελλόριζου (παράδειγμα), όχι.

Γενικά δεν αναμένεται κανένα σημαντικό πρόβλημα όμως...

----------


## danonito

Ευχαριστω παιδια.
Απο αγχος πηρα και στο 13860 και μου ειπαν οτι δεν ειναι κατι ιδιαιτερο και σε 1-2 μερες θα εχει εξαφανιστει το προβλημα!

----------


## kermitlabros

Και εγω εχω το ιδιο προβλημα,οποτε περιμενω...
Παρεπιπτοντως,έκανα αίτηση στις 10/1 και ενεργοποιηθηκα χθες 24/1.Μπράβο τους.!!!!!
Πάντως στη μέτρηση ταχυτητας που έκανα απο την πρώτη σελιδα του site,μου έδειξε 5,6 mbps, να αναμένω οτι θα φτιάξει έτσι δεν είναι;μην τα θέλουμε κι όλα δικά μας.....

----------


## kermitlabros

Επειδη βλέπω όλους να δινετε νουμερα για up+down και άλλα ακατανόητα για μένα ,μηπως υπάρχει καποιο thread που να περιγράφει πως μπορώ να κανω check στην κατασταση της σύνδεσης μου και όλα τα σχετικά;;;
Eυχαριστώ!!!

----------


## dimpard

Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.

Είδα το post σου στο Net One Support, με το οποίο ζητάς πληροφορίες, για το πως θα δεις τα στατιστικά της γραμμής σου.

Πήγαινε

εδώ     (Web Interface του Speedtouch)
Θα σου ζητήσει username=User (το 1o κεφαλαίο) και password= το S/N στην κάτω επιφάνεια του speedtouch.

Δες τα στατιστικά της σύνδεσης, κάνε copy και ποστάρισε τα, αν θες.

----------


## kermitlabros

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ,αλλα τώρα δεν μπορώ θα το κάνω το μεσημέρι...
thanks

----------


## kermitlabros

> Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ,αλλα τώρα δεν μπορώ θα το κάνω το μεσημέρι...
> thanks


DSL Connection  

 Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:14:39 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 11.455 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]: 798,00 / 9,74 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 24,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 10,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 5 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 55 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 763 / 44 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 5.965 / 21 





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Geotzourmi

> DSL Connection  
> 
>  Link Information
> 
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:14:39 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> ...



θεωρητικά μπορείς παραπάνω...άρχισε ελέγχοντας καλωδιώσεις και τηλεφωνικές πρίζες μέσα στο σπίτι σου για τυχόν κακοτεχνίες-βραχυκλώματα που αυξάνουν το θόρυβο της γραμμής (δηλαδή μειώνουν την τιμή του SN Margin)...πάντως αν είσαι σταθερός και δεν αποσυγχρονίζει το ρούτερ μια χαρά είσαι και έτσι

----------


## akaloith

http://192.168.1.254/cgi/b/dsl/dt/?be=0&l0=1&l1=0

δωσε ονομα χρηστη: User
κωδικό: To S/N που γραφει απο κατω το ρουτερ CP... (11 χαρακτήρες)

Η ταχυτητα σου ειναι εκει που γραφει Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:

----------


## Cacofonix

Ρε παιδιά, πώς κληδώνει το wireless με βάση τη MAC address;

........Auto merged post: cacofonix added 1 Minutes and 25 Seconds later........

DSL Connection  

 Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:29:48 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 12.808 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 121,46 / 148,60 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,0 / 26,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 9,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 10 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 8.956 / 171 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 27.569 / 92

----------


## pan.nl

Μου κλείδωσαν την ταχύτητα στα 9 Mbits αλλά δεν αντιμετώπιζα κάποιο πρόβλημα.  :Worthy: Φοβάμαι πως είδαν τις πολλές εκκινήσεις του router (έκλεινα το UPS) σαν αποσυνδέσεις. Και τώρα τί κάνουμε?

Uptime:	0 days, 0:05:03
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.020 / 9.052
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	2,32 / 2,88
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 26,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 13,0

----------


## voithostyrempora2

> Και τώρα τί κάνουμε?


Παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο και ζητάμε να μας αυξήσουν την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού με δική μας ευθύνη εξηγώντας παράλληλα ότι τα πολλά restart δεν ήταν θέμα αποσυγχρονισμών.

 :Razz:

----------


## Astaroth7

Uptime: 0 days, 1:26:29 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 10.239 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 17,59 / 20,63 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 15,5 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,0 / 30,0 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 9,5 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 6 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 800 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 5.346 / 7.528 


Εμέμα πάντως το down/up είναι το ίδιο. Το hard reset δεν είναι πανάκια για όλα το προβλήματα και καλό είναι να μην το εφαρμόζουμε παρά μόνο όταν είνα απολύτως αναγκαίο :Wink:

----------


## Sebu

Παντως σημερα παρατηρω μεγαλο lag και σουρσιμο

Το youtube σερνεται.Αδυνατει να κανει streaming ενα απλο βιντεακι.Κατεβαζει απο youtube με 15-20kb/s και εχει τρελα σπασιματα στον ηχο.

Απο πηγες με καλους σερβερς τα παει καλυτερα και πιο σταθερα (Nvidia,MS,Apple).Απο ολο το υπολοιπο εξωτερικο ψιλο σερνεται.

Διαπιστωση κανω, δεν γκρινιαζω, οχι ακομα  :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Το youtube+xtube :Embarassed:  σέρνεται και σε μένα με HOL

----------


## dimpard

> Μου κλείδωσαν την ταχύτητα στα 9 Mbits αλλά δεν αντιμετώπιζα κάποιο πρόβλημα. Φοβάμαι πως είδαν τις πολλές εκκινήσεις του router (έκλεινα το UPS) σαν αποσυνδέσεις. Και τώρα τί κάνουμε?


Πιστεύω, ότι δεν είναι καθόλου σωστή η τακτική "βλέπω επανεκκινήσεις του speedtouch, άρα κατεβάζω τον συγχρονισμό".  :Thinking: 

Πρέπει πρώτα να διευκρινίζουν ποια είναι η αιτία, που προκάλεσε τις επανεκκινήσεις.
Φανταστείτε, τι μπορεί να γίνει το καλοκαίρι σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις συχνών διακοπών της ΔΕΗ. :Razz:

----------


## No-Name

Καλά αν βάλεις την ΔΕΗ στο παιχνίδι δεν θα έχεις κάν ρούτερ για να συγχρονίσει θα έχει καρβουνιάσει :Razz:

----------


## marsupilami

> Καλά αν βάλεις την ΔΕΗ στο παιχνίδι δεν θα έχεις κάν ρούτερ για να συγχρονίσει θα έχει καρβουνιάσει


 :One thumb up: +1000000  Το καλοκαιρι μου καηκε τηλεοραση πλασμα με τις διακοπες ρευματος που εγιναν.

----------


## pan.nl

Εννοείται πως επικοινώνησα μαζί τους μόλις το διαπίστωσα. Μου είπαν πως θα κανονιστεί. Για να δούμε. Μπορώ να τους ζητήσω να "κλειδώσουν" την ταχύτητα στα 12 Mbits? Στα 11.400 είχε snr margin 9-9,5 οπότε πιστεύω πως μπορεί να φθάσει τα 12 χωρίς να πέσει το snr margin κάτω από 7. Κάπου διάβασα στο forum πως πρέπει να τους στείλω σχετικό υπογεγραμμένο φαξ, ισχύει?

----------


## Sebu

> Καλά αν βάλεις την ΔΕΗ στο παιχνίδι δεν θα έχεις κάν ρούτερ για να συγχρονίσει θα έχει καρβουνιάσει





> +1000000  Το καλοκαιρι μου καηκε τηλεοραση πλασμα με τις διακοπες ρευματος που εγιναν.


Για αυτο χρησιμοποιουμε ρουτερ και πολυπριζα ασφαλειας με ασφαλειες για ρευμα+κεραυνο και ειμαστε τζετ.

Δινουμε κατι παραπανω τωρα αλλα δεν χρειαζεται αν ξαναγοραζουμε τον ακριβο εξοπλισμο μας μετα  :Wink:

----------


## marsupilami

> Για αυτο χρησιμοποιουμε ρουτερ και πολυπριζα ασφαλειας με ασφαλειες για ρευμα+κεραυνο και ειμαστε τζετ.
> 
> Δινουμε κατι παραπανω τωρα αλλα δεν χρειαζεται αν ξαναγοραζουμε τον ακριβο εξοπλισμο μας μετα


Συμφωνω απολυτα κ αυτο εχω κανει τωρα στην καινουρια τηλεοραση που πηρα.Ομως σε αλλη χωρα θα αποζημιονωμουνα για τη ακριβη ζημια που επαθα λογω κακης συντηρησης του δικτυου ρευματος.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Τι μπορει να φταει κ μεσα σε 9 ωρες uptime εχω 14.000.000 fec errors

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Καλημερα, σημερα ειδα οτι επεσε ο συγχρονισμος κατα πολυ.

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 2:22:26
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	611 / 4.646
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	2,54 / 1,93
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 23,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 30,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	35 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	340 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	21.079 / 60
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	13.950 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	52.356 / 0

Ενω ο προηγουμενος ηταν

Uptime:0 days, 3:44:54 
 Modulation:G.992.5 annex A  
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.020 / 15.996 
 Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:5,17 / 134,07 
 Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:11,5 / 18,0 
 Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:7,5 / 18,0 
 SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:13,5 / 13,0  
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM  
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0 
 Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):0 / 0 
 Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0 
 Loss of Link (Remote):0  Error Seconds (Local/Remote):10 / 0 
 FEC Errors (Up/Down):3 / 9.657 
 CRC Errors (Up/Down):12.891 / 10 
 HEC Errors (Up/Down):45.399 / 7

Γιατι εγινε αυτο, πρεπει να παρω την netone τηλεφωνο?

........Auto merged post: Aperanto_Galazio added 11 Minutes and 46 Seconds later........

Λυθηκε, εκανα ρισταρτ και επανηλθε, γιατι ομως να συμβαινει αυτο?

........Auto merged post: Aperanto_Galazio added 32 Minutes and 24 Seconds later........

Ακομα ενα ερωτημα, ενω συγχρονιζω στα 15,997 μεγιστο που κατεβαζω ειναι 1560ΚΒ δηλαδη περιπου 12Μβ. Γνωριζει κανεις γιατι γινεται αυτο και αν χρειαζεται να ακνω κατι?

........Auto merged post: Aperanto_Galazio added 5 Minutes and 38 Seconds later........

Μηπως μου εχουν βαλει κοφτη και αν ναι μηπως αν τους παρω τηλεφωνο θα μπορουν να βγαλουν τον κοφτη?

........Auto merged post: Aperanto_Galazio added 18 Minutes and 43 Seconds later........

Μιλησα με netone μου ειπαν οτι οντως πρεπει να κατεβαζει με 16Μβσ αλλα...τι κανω τωρα, ξαναπαιρνω και τους ζαλιζω, (μου ειπαν ειναι πολυ σταθερη γραμμη και δεν θελουν να την πειραξουν, να ζητησω με δικια μου ευθυνη να την πειραξουν?). Αλλοι συμφορουμιστες που ειχαν ιδιο προβλημα πως το ελυσαν και τι ενεργειες εκαναν?

----------


## Geotzourmi

πρακτικά 150KB παραπάνω μπορείς να πιάσεις δλδ 13600kbps, δε νομίζω να αξίζει να ασχοληθείς ειδικά αυτή τη περιόδο μέχρι τις 10/2....

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Λογω της γραμμης η ολοι ειμαστε ετσι?

----------


## Sebu

Ολοι ειμαστε μειον 150-200kb/s απο τις 29/12 που το πρωτο διαπιστωσα.

Απο τοτε ειμαστε μειον σε ταχυτητα και μειον σε MTU.

Χανουμε δλδ 1 με 2 μβιτ ανα περιπτωση.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Οποτε περιμενουμε ως 10/2 και μετα βλεπουμε...

Και αν θυμαμαι καλα εχεις κανει και ερωτηση για το MTU και δεν σου εχουν απαντησει ακομα.

----------


## makiro3

Εδώ είμαστε.

----------


## Sebu

> Και αν θυμαμαι καλα εχεις κανει και ερωτηση για το MTU και δεν σου εχουν απαντησει ακομα.


Και δεν νομιζω να απαντησουν  :Whistle:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω την πολιτικη τους...*σιωπη*

----------


## Sebu

H σιωπη ειναι χρυσος  :Whistle: 

Μαλλον το εχουν εκλαβει κυριολεκτικα  :Razz:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Ας τους αφησουμε λοιπον στην σιωπη τους και να ευχομαστε ολα να πανε καλα :Razz: 

Και μια ερωτηση συμφορουμιστες. Το firewall στο speedtouch τι ρολο παιζει? Ειναι καλο να το ενεργοποιησω?

----------


## kermitlabros

Να ζητησω την βοηθεια σας παλι;;;
Προχθες με βοηθησατε λεγοντας μου πως να μπω στο μενου του router ωστε να δω στατιστικα και αλλα.Το έκανα αλλα τωρα που ξαναμπενω δεν μπορω να δω όλα τα στοιχεια,συγκεκριμενα μου δείχνει μονο 3ή 4 γραμμες με δεδομένα.Ενας φιλος απο σας μου έδωσε έναl link to οποιο και ακολουθησα για να δω τα στοιχεια πραγμα που έκανα ,και μάλιστα τα έκανα post.Τωρα μηπως θα μπορουσατε να με διαφωτισετε στο πως θα μπω ξανα για να δώ τα πληρη στοιχεια;;;
Σας ευχαριστώ..
ps 
αυτα ειναι τα αρχικα
DSL Connection 

Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 0:14:39 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 11.455 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]: 798,00 / 9,74 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 24,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,5 / 10,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 5 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 55 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 763 / 44 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 5.965 / 21

----------


## tzampaman

> Να ζητησω την βοηθεια σας παλι;;;
> Προχθες με βοηθησατε λεγοντας μου πως να μπω στο μενου του router ωστε να δω στατιστικα και αλλα.Το έκανα αλλα τωρα που ξαναμπενω δεν μπορω να δω όλα τα στοιχεια,συγκεκριμενα μου δείχνει μονο 3ή 4 γραμμες με δεδομένα.Ενας φιλος απο σας μου έδωσε έναl link to οποιο και ακολουθησα για να δω τα στοιχεια πραγμα που έκανα ,και μάλιστα τα έκανα post.Τωρα μηπως θα μπορουσατε να με διαφωτισετε στο πως θα μπω ξανα για να δώ τα πληρη στοιχεια;;;
> Σας ευχαριστώ..


Πας *192.168.1.254* ή *speedtouch.lan*, βάζεις *User* για όνομα χρήστη και το *serial number του router* για password. Μετά πατάς στα αριστερά *broadband Connection* > *View more* και μετά* details* πάνω δεξιά.

----------


## kermitlabros

σε ευχαριστώ.
Να και τα καινουργια στοιχεια Link Information


Uptime: 0 days, 19:30:17 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 11.162 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 18,63 / 206,37 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 24,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 10,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 10 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 1.089 / 725 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 12.577 / 293 
 Ειναι κατι που πρεπει να προσεξω,να ξέρω,να απαιτήσω;;;;;;

----------


## Astaroth7

> Και δεν νομιζω να απαντησουν



Ο κλασσικός Sebu!! :Razz:  :Razz: 
Μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος και εσύ βρε φίλε μου, την Τετάρτη έστειλες την απορία σου στο sub-forum και σήμερα είναι Δευτέρα (μεσολάβησε και Σ/Κ). Δώσε τους λίγο χρόνο! :Wink: 

φιλικά!

----------


## Sebu

> Ο κλασσικός Sebu!!
> Μην είσαι τόσο απόλυτος και εσύ βρε φίλε μου, την Τετάρτη έστειλες την απορία σου στο sub-forum και σήμερα είναι Δευτέρα (μεσολάβησε και Σ/Κ). Δώσε τους λίγο χρόνο!
> 
> φιλικά!


Πλακα κανω βρε συ  :Razz: 

Αφου δεν εχουμε κατι χειροπιαστο απο το μετωπο της αναβαθμισης να ασχοληθουμε, ασχολουμαστε με φιλολογιες-φιλοσοφιες  :Laughing:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Παιδια επειδη εχω δηλωσει βλαβη στην netone ξερετε αν καθυστερησουν στην επιδιορθωση αν μπορω να ζητησω εκπτωση στα παγια. Και αν ναι τι διαδικασιες πρεπει να ακαλοθουσω? Πρεπει να εχω τον αριθμο της βλαβης?

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...&postcount=138

----------


## ariadgr

> Παιδια επειδη εχω δηλωσει βλαβη στην netone ξερετε αν καθυστερησουν στην επιδιορθωση αν μπορω να ζητησω εκπτωση στα παγια. Και αν ναι τι διαδικασιες πρεπει να ακαλοθουσω? Πρεπει να εχω τον αριθμο της βλαβης?


Σε όλες τις εταιρείες μπορείς, αν λόγω δικής τους υπαιτιότητας δεν λαμβάνεις υπηρεσίες (ή λαμβάνεις προβληματικές υπηρεσίες), να ζητήσεις να μη σου χρεωθεί το χρονικό διάστημα που ήσουν off.

Συνήθως χρειάζεται να στείλεις κάποιο fax περιγράφοντας τη βλάβη, πότε τη δήλωσες, πότε διορθώθηκε κλπ.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Σε όλες τις εταιρείες μπορείς, αν λόγω δικής τους υπαιτιότητας δεν λαμβάνεις υπηρεσίες (ή λαμβάνεις προβληματικές υπηρεσίες), να ζητήσεις να μη σου χρεωθεί το χρονικό διάστημα που ήσουν off.
> 
> Συνήθως χρειάζεται να στείλεις κάποιο fax περιγράφοντας τη βλάβη, πότε τη δήλωσες, πότε διορθώθηκε κλπ.


Ευχαριστω για την απαντηση, ελπιζω να λυθει γρηγορα το θεμα και να μη χρειαστει να μπν σε τετοιες διαδικασιες.

----------


## sa1901

> Εννοείται πως επικοινώνησα μαζί τους μόλις το διαπίστωσα. Μου είπαν πως θα κανονιστεί. Για να δούμε. Μπορώ να τους ζητήσω να "κλειδώσουν" την ταχύτητα στα 12 Mbits? Στα 11.400 είχε snr margin 9-9,5 οπότε πιστεύω πως μπορεί να φθάσει τα 12 χωρίς να πέσει το snr margin κάτω από 7. Κάπου διάβασα στο forum πως πρέπει να τους στείλω σχετικό υπογεγραμμένο φαξ, ισχύει?


Έχω την εντύπωση πως μπορείς να πιάσεις πολύ παραπάνω. Κοίτα την δικιά μου γραμμή:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    896 / 15.936
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 1,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    9,0 / 23,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    9,5 / 6,5

----------


## veliouras

Αξιότιμοι συνφορουμίτες,

έχω την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες. στην αρχή η γραμμή συγχρόνιζε στα 5.000 και κάτι, αλλά είχα συνεχείς αποσυνδέσεις στο τηλέφωνο. Από τότε παίζουμε στο 4000 και κάτι ή και λίγο χαμηλότερα με απλοουντ πάντα 768. ενδιάμεσα έχω επικοινωνήσει αρκετές φορές με το cc της εταιρείας και ξεκινήσαμε μεταβιβάζοντας το θέμα στους τεχνικούς, μετά τους τεχνικούς το είδε το ανώτερο τεχνικό τμήμα και αποφάσισαν ότι είναι θέμα ΟΤΕ. σήμερα το cc τους με ενημέρωσε ότι η απάντηση του ΟΤΕ είναι "καλώς" και πως δεν μπορεί να ανέβει άλλο η γραμμή λόγω απόστασης από το κέντρο (λένε ότι απέχω 2,7 χλμ).

η ερώτηση μου είναι η εξής: είναι δυνατόν η απόσταση να περιορίζει την ταχύτητα της γραμμής κατά 75%; δεν θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζω τουλάχιστον στο μισό;

θεωρείτε ότι αν διαλέξω ΟΤΕ θα το σώσω το παιχνίδι; κι αν ναι, κατά πόσο;

ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και συγνώμη για τα συνεχόμενα ποστ για το θέμα.

παρακαλώ βοηθήστε, έχω κολλήσει. ενδεικτικά παραθέτω τα στατιστικά της γραμμής :

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 11:32:01
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	764 / 3.339
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	76,32 / 93,24
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 15,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,0 / 36,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,5 / 15,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	74 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	930 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	17.239 / 94.399
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	2.171 / 699
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	6.849 / 435

----------


## harris

veliouras ξεκίνα από αυτό το άρθρο, και αν όλα είναι εντάξει στην δική σου άκρη, τότε πρέπει να δηλωθεί βλάβη  :Wink:

----------


## veliouras

> veliouras ξεκίνα από αυτό το άρθρο, και αν όλα είναι εντάξει στην δική σου άκρη, τότε πρέπει να δηλωθεί βλάβη


το μόνο που δεν έχω κάνει είναι τον έλεγχο στα καλώδια στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. αυτό δεν οφείλει να το κάνει η εταιρεία; 

σχετικά με την βλάβη, το δήλωσαν και ο ΟΤΕ έστειλε σαν αναφορά "καλώς"

και ξαναρωτάω: είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη απώλεια;

----------


## tdc

> το μόνο που δεν έχω κάνει είναι τον έλεγχο στα καλώδια στην είσοδο της πολυκατοικίας. αυτό δεν οφείλει να το κάνει η εταιρεία; 
> 
> σχετικά με την βλάβη, το δήλωσαν και ο ΟΤΕ έστειλε σαν αναφορά "καλώς"
> 
> και ξαναρωτάω: είναι δυνατόν να υπάρχει τόσο μεγάλη απώλεια;


Ναι, ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχει τετοια απωλεια.
Προτεινω να φερεις ενα καλωδιο κατευθειαν απο το κουτι του οτε στο ρουτερ. Αν δεις δραματικη βελτιωση τοτε φταινε τα εσωτερικα καλωδια της πολυκατοικιας. Ο ΟΤΕ/forthnet/tellas/ δεν εχει καμμια ευθυνη για τον τροπο που συντηρεις τα καλωδια της εκαστοτε πολυκατοικιας. Αν το καλοσκεφτεις, εχουν δικιο. Δηλαδη, αν περναγες τα καλωδια χυμα απο εξω μεχρι μεσα και ηταν ευαλωτα σε νερο, κεραυνους, ζεστη θα εφταιγε ο οτε αν πιανεις 4 ή 5 mbit? Δεν σου ριχνω ευθυνες, οι περισσοτεροι στη θεση σου (μαζι και εγω) δεν θα ελεγχες ποτε τα καλωδια τηλεφωνου αν δεν εμφανιστει πρωτα προβλημα (τωρα για παραδειγμα). Δοκιμασε απευθειας συνδεση απο το κουτι του οτε. Πολλες φορες αυτο ειναι το προβλημα. Ειδικα αν η πολυκατοικια ειναι 10-15 χρονων και πανω. Καλη επιτυχια!  :Smile:

----------


## veliouras

> Ναι, ειναι δυνατον να υπαρχει τετοια απωλεια.
> Προτεινω να φερεις ενα καλωδιο κατευθειαν απο το κουτι του οτε στο ρουτερ....... Ειδικα αν η πολυκατοικια ειναι 10-15 χρονων και πανω. Καλη επιτυχια!


ναι η πολυκατοικία είναι περίπου διπλάσια σε ηλικία αλλά και πάλι δεν νομίζω ότι μπορώ να μπω σε αυτή την διαδικασία. το παράπονο μου είναι ότι η εταιρεία δεν ασχολήθηκε ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ πέραν του τυπικού! ευχαριστώ πάντως για την απάντηση!  :Smile:

----------


## Link

Υπαρχει καποιος που να ανηκει στο κεντρο της Δαφνης να μας πει εντυπωσεις??Noμιζω ειχα διαβασει παλιοτερα οτι υπαρχουν καθυστερησεις στις ενεργοποιησεις στη συγκεκριμενη περιοχη.

----------


## No-Name

Η Δάφνη πάει καλά δεν έχει προβλήματα

----------


## Insomniac

Μια ακομα αψογη ενεργοπιοιηση για ενα φιλο που ειναι στο εξωτερικο και του εκανα εγω την αιτηση μιας και ερχεται μονιμα Ελλαδα 15/2/08.

*Νεα γραμμη* απο ΟΤΕ *8/1/08*

Αιτηση σε netone για πληρη συνδεση *10/1/08* 

Ενεργοποιηση σημερα *31/1/08*

Μολις* 21* ημερολογιακες μερες.

Περιοχη Λυκοβρυση Αττικης.

Πηγα σπιτι του συνδεσα το router στο τηλεφωνικο δικτυο και στο ρευμα χωρις να εχω και pc και σε 3 λεπτα ηταν ολα ΟΚ !!!
Τον πηρα και τηλεφωνο στο Βελγιο για ενημερωση του !!!

Αν βρω και καποιο φορητο θα ανεβω να τον συνδεσω για να δω πιο πολλα !!!!

*Αψογη η Netone !!!* :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## Link

Eυχαριστω No-Name.

----------


## No-Name

> Μια ακομα αψογη ενεργοπιοιηση για ενα φιλο που ειναι στο εξωτερικο και του εκανα εγω την αιτηση μιας και ερχεται μονιμα Ελλαδα 15/2/08.
> 
> *Νεα γραμμη* απο ΟΤΕ *8/1/08*
> 
> Αιτηση σε netone για πληρη συνδεση *10/1/08* 
> 
> Ενεργοποιηση σημερα *31/1/08*
> 
> Μολις* 21* ημερολογιακες μερες.
> ...


Και τυπική σε ότι αφορά τις 5 εργάσιμες για αποστολή στον ΟΤΕ :Wink:  :Respekt:

----------


## lewton

> Η Δάφνη πάει καλά δεν έχει προβλήματα


Για πες και ποιοί έχουν προβλήματα.

----------


## No-Name

Καλαμάκι,Αρης,Τερψιθέα.....

----------


## Cacofonix

> Καλαμάκι,Αρης,Τερψιθέα.....


Είμαι στο dslam Καλαμάκι, είμαι ΑΡΗΣ, τώρα η Τερψιθέα πού κολλάει δεν ξέρω... :Thinking:

----------


## lewton

> Καλαμάκι,Αρης,Τερψιθέα.....


Ρε μήπως να πω στον φίλο μου από το ΑΡΗΣ να ακυρώσει και να ζητήσει ΑΡΥΣ;  :Thinking:

----------


## veliouras

σήμερα πέρασε ένας τεχνικός της εταιρείας (μπράβο στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ για την άμεση ανταπόκριση) και κατάφερε να συγχρονίσω στα 7. δυστυχώς οι αποσυνδέσεις του τηλεφώνου συνεχίζονται. για ότι νεώτερο, θα επανέλθω...

----------


## apan72

> Είμαι στο dslam Καλαμάκι, είμαι ΑΡΗΣ, τώρα η Τερψιθέα πού κολλάει δεν ξέρω...




Καλημέρα,

Συγνώμη παιδιά, τι σχέση έχει το κέντρο ΑΡΗΣ με το Καλαμάκι και τον Άλιμο? Το κέντρο ΑΡΗΣ βρίσκεται στο Πεδίον του Άρεως και περιλαμβάνει περιοχές όπως η Κυψέλη και τα Εξάρχεια. :Thinking:

----------


## No-Name

Ρε παιδιά ελληνικά μιλάμε ανεφερα όσα Α/Κ έχουν καθυστερήσεις.

----------


## dimpard

> Καλημέρα,
> 
> Συγνώμη παιδιά, τι σχέση έχει το κέντρο ΑΡΗΣ με το Καλαμάκι και τον Άλιμο? Το κέντρο ΑΡΗΣ βρίσκεται στο Πεδίον του Άρεως και περιλαμβάνει περιοχές όπως η Κυψέλη και τα Εξάρχεια.


Δες την υπογραφή του cacofonix

----------


## apan72

> Δες την υπογραφή του cacofonix



Την υπογραφή την είδα αλλά επιμένω ότι δεν γίνεται να είσαι και ΚΑΛΑΜΑΚΙ και ΑΡΗΣ. Μήπως εννοεί ΑΡΥΣ δηλαδή εκτός του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου αλλά με πάγιο ΟΤΕ?

----------


## Sovjohn

LOL...Βρε αφήστε τον άνθρωπο...ένας απ' τους λίγους Αρειανούς (super 3?  :Razz: ) που είναι στην Αττική είναι...Μη μασάς βάρδε =)

----------


## lewton

> Την υπογραφή την είδα αλλά επιμένω ότι δεν γίνεται να είσαι και ΚΑΛΑΜΑΚΙ και ΑΡΗΣ. Μήπως εννοεί ΑΡΥΣ δηλαδή εκτός του ιδιόκτητου δικτύου αλλά με πάγιο ΟΤΕ?


Χιούμορ έκανε ο άνθρωπος (είναι Άρης στα σπορ).

----------


## MarioF1

Παιδιά από σήμερα είμαι και εγώ στην παρέα της Νετ1! Οπως μου είχαν πει, η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα -01/02-. Πριν λίγο συνέδεσα το μόντεμ, το οποίο συγχρόνισε αμέσως. Ακόμα όμως δεν δουλεύει η 'πρώτη' τηλ. γραμμή  που ήταν στην ΟΝ. Η δεύτερη είναι ΟΚ, πολύ καλή ποιότητα στη συνομιλία. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, σε λίγο θα δω και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής...

----------


## dimpard

> Παιδιά από σήμερα είμαι και εγώ στην παρέα της Νετ1! Οπως μου είχαν πει, η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα -01/02-. Πριν λίγο συνέδεσα το μόντεμ, το οποίο συγχρόνισε αμέσως. Ακόμα όμως δεν δουλεύει η 'πρώτη' τηλ. γραμμή  που ήταν στην ΟΝ. Η δεύτερη είναι ΟΚ, πολύ καλή ποιότητα στη συνομιλία. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, σε λίγο θα δω και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής...


Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση  :Welcome: 
Η φορητότητα καθυστερεί λίγο (1-2 ημέρες), φυσιλογικά

----------


## MarioF1

Thanx!!!

Τα στατιστικά...

Uptime:	0 days, 0:57:45
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 12.161
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	6,04 / 20,12
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	17,5 / 33,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	15 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 2.372
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	7 / 986

----------


## Sovjohn

Καλωσήρθες Μάριε. Έχεις λίγο θόρυβο που σε ψιλοεμποδίζει να πιάσεις το κάτι παραπάνω, αλλά σε γενικές γραμμές καλά είσαι. Για την τηλεφωνία, δοκίμασε προς το παρόν το phone2, το phone1 από ΟΤΕ λειτουργεί αυθημερόν κατά το απόγευμα, από ΟΝ δεν ξέρω, λογικά μέχρι αύριο θα είναι ΟΚ!

----------


## mcn

> Παιδιά από σήμερα είμαι και εγώ στην παρέα της Νετ1! Οπως μου είχαν πει, η γραμμή ενεργοποιήθηκε σήμερα -01/02-. Πριν λίγο συνέδεσα το μόντεμ, το οποίο συγχρόνισε αμέσως. Ακόμα όμως δεν δουλεύει η 'πρώτη' τηλ. γραμμή που ήταν στην ΟΝ. Η δεύτερη είναι ΟΚ, πολύ καλή ποιότητα στη συνομιλία. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά, σε λίγο θα δω και τα στατιστικά της γραμμής...


 :Welcome:  Το απόγευμα λογικά θα είσαι OK Αλλιώς από αύριο.

Πάνω-κάτω τα ίδια στατιστικά έχουμε. Καλά είσαι....

----------


## Cacofonix

> LOL...Βρε αφήστε τον άνθρωπο...ένας απ' τους λίγους Αρειανούς (super 3? ) που είναι στην Αττική είναι...Μη μασάς βάρδε =)


Δεμ είμαι σουπεράς.  :Razz:

----------


## MarioF1

Ευχαριστώ για το καλωσόρισμα!

Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι απόλυτα ευχαριστημένος και το καλύτερο στην όλη υπόθεση είναι ότι απαλλάχθηκα από την ΟΝ!

 :One thumb up:  Net One!!

----------


## fabiawrc

ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!!!!!!!!!!ΣΥΝΔΕΘΗΚΑ!!!
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 867 / 10.502 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 364,00 / 564,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 14,0 / 29,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 6,5 / 9,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 93 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 59
θελω να σας κερασω ολους σουβλακια!!!

----------


## Sovjohn

Έεεεελα ρε fabiawrc...Γύρισε ο τροχός γαμ(μπιπ) και ο φτωχός!!!

Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση! Δεν είναι τέλεια αλλά είναι καλή για αρχή! Δοκίμασε και την τηλεφωνία και αναμένουμε εντυπώσεις! Ενημέρωσε και το προφίλ ADSL σου με τα στατιστικά κτλ.

Τώρα μόνο τα παληκάρια στο ΑΡΗΣ μένει να συνδεθούν...και ο Link! (Απ' όσους περιμένουν γιαπάντα για διάφορους λόγους!)

----------


## MarioF1

LoooL!!

Εκανα τεστάκι ενώ μιλούσα στο τηλ...

----------


## Sovjohn

Ο server Athens είναι στην ΟΝ και δεν τον θεωρώ αξιόπιστο (έχω καλά στατιστικά από κει, αλλά δεν αποδίδει τόσο ωραία). Προτίμησε Ηράκλειο Κρήτης ή Ευρώπη αλλού.

Βέβαια γενικά το speedtest.net και όλα τα παρόμοια δεν δίνουν αντικειμενικά αποτελέσματα, οπότε...

----------


## MarioF1

ΟΚ, όμως κατά τη διάρκεια της τηλ. κλήσης, γενικά μειώνεται η ταχύτητα του Νετ..?

----------


## ariadgr

> LoooL!!
> Εκανα τεστάκι ενώ μιλούσα στο τηλ...





> ΟΚ, όμως κατά τη διάρκεια της τηλ. κλήσης, γενικά μειώνεται η ταχύτητα του Νετ..?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...63#post1766763

----------


## Sovjohn

What ariadgr said.

Και όχι, δεν μειώνεται τίποτα. Η κλήση (in fact, και οι 2 γραμμές μαζί) δεν πρέπει να "τρώει" πάνω από 128 kbps, νούμερο που ποτέ δεν θα σου "λείψει".

----------


## fabiawrc

απο nvidia και netone κατεβαζω σταθερα με 1020kb/sec.

ειμαι ευχαριστημενος γιατι περιμενα περιπου τετοια ταχυτητα.αντε να δουμε και το τηλεφωνο τι λεει.παντως το browsing ειναι πολυ πιο γρηγορο απο την 4net 1mbit που ειχα.

----------


## tangelit

Λοιπόν, με λίγα λόγια: Αίτηση για νέα γραμμή Ν. Φάληρο στις 08/01/08. 27/01 ενεργοποίηση..Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμη τίποτα δίοτι δεν είμαι ακόμη στο νέο μου σπίτι όπου και έκανα την αίτηση.

Μα είναι δυνατόν να έγινε τόσο γρήγορα?? Και σε έλεγχο με την μυστήρια συσκευή του τεχνικού, (Χάρη είσαι πρώτος, μην φοβάσαι, το πρωτάθλημα δικό μας είναι), έβγαλε 19mbps down. :Respekt: 
Αυτά και ένα έχω μονάχα να πω..

NET ONE σε ευχαριστώ... :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## nibicas

Χαιρετώ τον όμορφο χώρο σας!

Προχθές, 2.5 μήνες μετά την αίτηση μου, συνδέθηκα σε πλήρη βρόχο (νέα γραμμή) με την NetOne, στην Περιοχή του Περιστερίου και συγκεκριμένα το Λόφο Αξιωματικών.

Δυστυχώς, η ταχύτητα της γραμμής μου είναι μάλλον απογοητευτική, καθώς δεν ξεπερνά τα 7.8 Mbps. 

Ο λόγος που σας γράφω είναι να μου πείτε αν δικαιολογείται αυτή η ταχύτητα με βάση τα στατιστικά μου, καθώς και αν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτε γι αυτό, δεδομένου ότι το calculator του adslgr μου δείνει ~12Mbps με βάση το attenuation. 

Πέραν των στατιστικών που παραθέτω, ισχύουν τα εξής:

ο τεχνικός που έκανε την εγκατάσταση μου είπε πως η γραμμή μου είναι 6άρατο speedtouch είναι απευθείας συνδεδεμένο με το εξωτερικό κουτάκι του OTE (συνεπώς, δεν υπάρχουν απώλειες από εσωτερική καλωδίωση)η ταχύτητα download που έχω είναι ανάλογη της σύνδεσης (~ ταχύτητα γραμμής / 10)έχω 2-3 disconnects την ημέρατο ρούτερ κλείνει κάθε βράδυ και ανοίγει την επομένη το πρωί

Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για την προσοχή σας!



```
Software Release                 6.2.17.5

Uptime                           0 days, 4:05:45
Modulation                       G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]  1.023 / 7.212
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) 851,00 / 533,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]     12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]  20,5 / 39,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]         10,5 / 9,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote)         TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote)   0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote)    3 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote)     0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote)            0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote)     610 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down)             0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down)             23 / 3.366
HEC Errors (Up/Down)             38 / 1.827
```

----------


## ariadgr

> Ο λόγος που σας γράφω είναι να μου πείτε αν δικαιολογείται αυτή η ταχύτητα με βάση τα στατιστικά μου, καθώς και αν μπορώ να κάνω τίποτε γι αυτό, δεδομένου ότι το calculator του adslgr μου δείνει ~12Mbps με βάση το attenuation.


Καλωσήλθες στο adslgr.

To calculator γράφει επίσης:
"_Όλα τα αποτελέσματα είναι κατά προσέγγιση και ως θεωρητικά ισχύουν μόνο κάτω από ιδανικές συνθήκες, χωρίς διακυμάνσεις στον θόρυβο/παράσιτα ή παρεμβολές. 
Συνήθως η πραγματική ταχύτητα κλειδώματος είναι μικρότερη_."

Στην περίπτωσή σου, φαίνεται ότι οι συνθήκες δεν είναι ιδανικές, και υπάρχει θόρυβος / παράσιτα / παρεμβολές.




> Δυστυχώς, η ταχύτητα της γραμμής μου είναι μάλλον απογοητευτική, καθώς δεν ξεπερνά τα 7.8 Mbps.


Η ταχύτητα που συγχρονίζεις δεν είναι απογοητευτική.
Με τέτοιο attenuation θα πρέπει να είσαι ευχαριστημένος που καταφέρνεις να συγχρονίσεις στα 7 Mbps με margin 9, με την έννοια ότι υπάρχουν άλλοι χρήστες με χαμηλότερο attenuation που λόγω θορύβου συγχρονίζουν στα ίδια ή χαμηλότερα.




> * το speedtouch είναι απευθείας συνδεδεμένο με το εξωτερικό κουτάκι του OTE (συνεπώς, δεν υπάρχουν απώλειες από εσωτερική καλωδίωση)


Εννοείς ότι δεν είναι συνδεδεμένο σε τηλεφωνική πρίζα; Το καλώδιο έρχεται απευθείας από τον κατανεμητή; Αν ναι, τι καλώδιο είναι αυτό ( τηλεφωνικό; UTP; )




> * η ταχύτητα download που έχω είναι ανάλογη της σύνδεσης (~ ταχύτητα γραμμής / 10)


Καλό αυτό.




> * έχω 2-3 disconnects την ημέρα


Εαν τα disconnects συνεχίσουν και τις επόμενες μέρες, δήλωσε βλάβη και ζήτα να σε κλειδώσουν στα 6Mbps down, να δεις αν εκεί η γραμμή παραμένει σταθερή χωρίς καθόλου αποσυγχρονισμούς.




> το ρούτερ κλείνει κάθε βράδυ και ανοίγει την επομένη το πρωί


Το κλείνεις εσύ; Αν ναι, υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος;

----------


## No-Name

> Το κλείνεις εσύ; Αν ναι, υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος;




Off Topic



Ζεστένει το δωμάτιο  :Razz:

----------


## nibicas

@ariadgr ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Σχετικά με τις ερωτήσεις σου:

- Το καλώδιο είναι του OTE, 4κλωνο (αν δεν απατώμαι), με μπλεντάζ που θυμίζει συρματόπλεγμα.

- Τον ρούτερ τον κλείνω, όπως άλλωστε και όλες τις συσκευές μου, καθότι τα πάντα είναι συνδεδεμένα σε Online ups το οποίο τροφοδοτεί τον πίνακα. Ουσιαστικά, κλείνω το Ups και κατ' επέκταση κλείνουν όλες οι συσκευές.

----------


## Geotzourmi

Πιστεύω όμως ξέρεις ότι χάνεις την τηλεφωνία κλείνοντας το ρούτερ...

----------


## nibicas

Εννοείται... 

Υπάρχει και ο πΟΤΕ!

----------


## Link

> Τώρα μόνο τα παληκάρια στο ΑΡΗΣ μένει να συνδεθούν...και ο Link! (Απ' όσους περιμένουν γιαπάντα για διάφορους λόγους!)


Αυτο ξαναπεστο!Κατσε να δουμε μπας και γινει κανα θαυμα με την ενεργοποιηση!

----------


## Sebu

> @ariadgr ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Σχετικά με τις ερωτήσεις σου:
> 
> - Το καλώδιο είναι του OTE, 4κλωνο (αν δεν απατώμαι), με μπλεντάζ που θυμίζει συρματόπλεγμα.
> 
> - Τον ρούτερ τον κλείνω, όπως άλλωστε και όλες τις συσκευές μου, καθότι τα πάντα είναι συνδεδεμένα σε Online ups το οποίο τροφοδοτεί τον πίνακα. Ουσιαστικά, κλείνω το Ups και κατ' επέκταση κλείνουν όλες οι συσκευές.


Μηπως να δοκιμασεις με ενα ftp ή ακομα stp για θεμα απωλειων και θορυβου????

Ισως λεω ισως να σου ανεβασει λιγο το SNR και να σου ριξει λιγο το Attenuation.

----------


## nibicas

Αυτό ξαναπέστο...

Σκέφτομαι όμως ότι μέχρι το κουτάκι μου έρχεται το ίδιο ote-καλώδιο. Ο κατανεμητής είναι στο διπλανό κτίριο. Κουτί-ρούτερ είναι γύρω στα 14 μέτρα.

Από την άλλη, ένα ζεύγος είναι netone και το άλλο forthnet 2Mbps over ISDN. Λες να υπάρχει crosstalk ή πως αλλιώς το λένε...

Επίσης, επιτρέπεται ή πρέπει να γίνει νύχτα η δουλειά;

----------


## nikgl

Ενημερώνω κι εγώ για την ενεργοποίηση μου στη NetOne χθες μέσα στο καταπληκτικό διάστημα των 16 ημερολογιακών ημερών!!!
Η μέχρι τώρα επικοινωνία μαζί τους είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιητική και επαγγελματικής νοοτροπίας.

Μένω στο Γέρακα (Γαργηττός ΙΙ) αλλά ανήκω στο DSLAM Αγ. Παρασκευής και λόγω απόστασης > 3km δεν είχα και υψηλές προσδοκίες από την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού αν και δεν κρύβω ότι αποκαρδιώθηκα βλέποντας τα παρακάτω:

Uptime: 0 days, 17:53:29 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 855 / 5.763 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 255,53 / 633,02 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 0,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 26,0 / 48,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 9,5 / 6,0 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / GSPN 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 13.062 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 1 / 647.262 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 379.879

Τονίζω πάντως ότι η τηλεφωνία δουλεύει άψογα και το internet δεν έχει αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Ενημερώνω κι εγώ για την ενεργοποίηση μου στη NetOne χθες μέσα στο καταπληκτικό διάστημα των 16 ημερολογιακών ημερών!!!
> Η μέχρι τώρα επικοινωνία μαζί τους είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιητική και επαγγελματικής νοοτροπίας.
> 
> Μένω στο Γέρακα (Γαργηττός ΙΙ) αλλά ανήκω στο DSLAM Αγ. Παρασκευής και λόγω απόστασης > 3km δεν είχα και υψηλές προσδοκίες από την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού αν και δεν κρύβω ότι αποκαρδιώθηκα βλέποντας τα παρακάτω:
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 17:53:29 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 855 / 5.763 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 255,53 / 633,02 
> ...


Μπορεί να αποκαρδιώθηκες αλλά είσαι μάλλον ο μοναδικός εδώ μέσα που πιάνει όσο ακριβώς θα έπρεπε βάση του attenuation...!!

----------


## Sebu

> Ενημερώνω κι εγώ για την ενεργοποίηση μου στη NetOne χθες μέσα στο καταπληκτικό διάστημα των 16 ημερολογιακών ημερών!!!
> Η μέχρι τώρα επικοινωνία μαζί τους είναι απόλυτα ικανοποιητική και επαγγελματικής νοοτροπίας.
> 
> Μένω στο Γέρακα (Γαργηττός ΙΙ) αλλά ανήκω στο DSLAM Αγ. Παρασκευής και λόγω απόστασης > 3km δεν είχα και υψηλές προσδοκίες από την ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού αν και δεν κρύβω ότι αποκαρδιώθηκα βλέποντας τα παρακάτω:
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 17:53:29 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 855 / 5.763 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 255,53 / 633,02 
> ...


Δεν θα επρεπε

Με βαση τα στατιστικα σου θα επρεπε να κανεις παρτι

Δεδομενης της αποστασης και της περιοχης στην οποια μενεις

----------


## MarioF1

Παρατήρησα ότι η ταχύτητα σταδιακά μειώνεται... Από 12.1χχ είναι στα 11.1χχ... Ειναί φυσιολογικό?

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Εννοείς η ταχύτητα συγχρονισμου?

Αν ναί από ότι λένε προσπαθουν να κρατάνε υψηλό νούμερο στο SNR για να μην έχει διακοπές το τηλέφωνο. Όποτε αν χείροτέρεψε η κατάσταση της γραμμής σου είναι πιθανό να σε κατέβασαν.

----------


## pan.nl

Μπορώ να πω σχεδόν με σιγουριά πως έχουν θέσει κάτω όριο του snr margin την τιμή 12. Πριν λίγο μου έστειλαν e-mail σε απάντηση του πρηγούμενου αιτήματός μου να με επαναφέρουν στο προηγούμενο προφίλ και είπαν πως η γραμμή δεν πάει πάνω από 10.300 που είναι τώρα, με το snr margin όμως "καρφωμένο" στο 12, ενώ πριν στα 11.400 ήταν 9,5. Αναφέρθηκαν και στη δέσμευσή τους προς την ΕΕΤΤ για απρόσκοπτη παροχή υπηρεσιών τηλεφώνου χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Μπορώ να πω σχεδόν με σιγουριά πως έχουν θέσει κάτω όριο του snr margin την τιμή 12. Πριν λίγο μου έστειλαν e-mail σε απάντηση του πρηγούμενου αιτήματός μου να με επαναφέρουν στο προηγούμενο προφίλ και είπαν πως η γραμμή δεν πάει πάνω από 10.300 που είναι τώρα, με το snr margin όμως "καρφωμένο" στο 12, ενώ πριν στα 11.400 ήταν 9,5. Αναφέρθηκαν και στη δέσμευσή τους προς την ΕΕΤΤ για απρόσκοπτη παροχή υπηρεσιών τηλεφώνου χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις.



Δηλαδη ουτε αν το ζητησουμε εμεις ανεβαζουν το προφιλ.

----------


## Sovjohn

Το μόνο που θα έβλεπα να γίνεται είναι να το ανέβαζαν με υπογεγραμμένο αίτημα, γραπτό. Με e-mail ή τηλεφωνικά δεν διατηρώ πολλές ελπίδες να γίνει ποτέ...

----------


## Sebu

Εδω και 30 λεπτα το upload στα τορρεντς σερνεται.

Παιζει μεταξυ 5-8kb/s.

Δεν πειραξα τιποτα.Ειναι τα ιδια αρχεια που τρεχουν εδω και κατι ωρες,με τους ιδιους leechers και ειναι λες και ξαφνικα καποιος εκλεισε την κανουλα του upload.

Το download δουλευει κανονικα (αν και αυτο με σχετικα κομμενη ταχυτητα σε σχεση με το φουλ)

Αλλα το Upload ειναι απογοητευση.Τα ιδια αρχεια που seed-αρω εδω και 2 μερες τωρα σερνονται.Ενω βλεπω κοσμο συνδεδεμενο επανω μου να τραβαει, τραβανε με 1-2kb/s απο καθε αρχειο βαρια  :Thinking:

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Δοκίμασες κάνα reboot στο ρουτερ?

----------


## Sebu

Ναι αυτη τη δουλεια θα κανω συνεχεια????

Καμια μακ@κια κανουν παλι

Το ρουτερ δεν το ανοιγοκλεινουμε για ψιλου πηδημα

Ουτε ειναι απο τα σαραβαλα που μπουκωνουν ευκολα.

Απο http download η γραμμη τελικιαζει αυτη τη στιγμη ειτε απο bandwidth files,ειτε απο Nvidia ειτε απο MS.

Αρα σιγουρα δεν ειναι θεμα ρουτερ.

Την ιδια στιγμη τα τορρεντς σταματανε μονα τους και up και down,βουτανε στο μηδεν και ξαναρχιζουν.

Την ιδια στιγμη το αρχειο απο τα bandwidth files ειναι κολλημενο στο 1,6μβ/ς

Αυτο δεν το εχει κανει ποτε απο τον Ιουνιο

----------


## harris

> Δεν πειραξα τιποτα.Ειναι τα ιδια αρχεια που τρεχουν εδω και κατι ωρες,με τους ιδιους leechers και ειναι λες και ξαφνικα καποιος εκλεισε την κανουλα του upload.


Υπάρχουν άπειροι λόγοι (ρυθμίσεις tracker κλπ) για τους οποίους μπορεί να συμβαίνει αυτό... τυχαίνει αρκετά συχνά, και δεν φταίει υποχρεωτικά η σύνδεσή σου  :Smile:

----------


## Sovjohn

Εγώ αυτή τη στιγμή από ελληνικό (= όχι top-speed) tracker κατεβάζω με 500 και ανεβάζω με 70...

----------


## turboirc

Καλημέρα. Μετά απο μερικές περιπέτειες η γραμμή μου είναι πλέον ΟΚ στα 18mbit.
Ταχύτητες τόσο up όσο και down κανονικά.

Μ.Χ.

----------


## Sebu

Εισαι στα 18μβιτ με Attenuation 21,5 ή SNR 21,5???

Γιατι αν ειναι το 1ο ισως εχω ελπιδες γιατι ειμαι κατω απο σενα.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

> Καλημέρα. Μετά απο μερικές περιπέτειες η γραμμή μου είναι πλέον ΟΚ στα 18mbit.
> Ταχύτητες τόσο up όσο και down κανονικά.
> 
> Μ.Χ.


Ποιο ηταν το προβλημα τελικα?

----------


## turboirc

Με Attenuation 21,5 είμαι, το τρέχον SNR είναι 12,5 και λογικά θα φτάσω τα 20Mbps.

Αλλα δεν τρέχει τίποτα και να μην τα φτάσω, και με την τελλας θεωρητικά έφτανα τα 12 αλλα έπεφτε η γραμμή κάθε 3 λεπτά.

........Auto merged post: turboirc added 1 Minutes and 18 Seconds later........




> Ποιο ηταν το προβλημα τελικα?


Kάτι είχε πάει στραβά στην κατασκευή του βρόχου και η γραμμή μου από 21,5 Attenuation ξαφνικά πήγε στο 30.

Τώρα δεν ξέρω αν έκανε κάτι στραβό η NetOne ή ο OTE , ή εαν έγινε ακούσια ή εσκεμμένα, πάντως φτιάχτηχε.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Εισαι στα 18μβιτ με Attenuation 21,5 ή SNR 21,5???
> 
> Γιατι αν ειναι το 1ο ισως εχω ελπιδες γιατι ειμαι κατω απο σενα.


Λογικα και εγω με 19ΑΤΤ επρεπε να ειχα συγχρονισει πιο ψηλα. Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με, αν εχω δικιο ομως νομιζω θα κανω μια κληση στο 13860.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

> Λογικα και εγω με 19ΑΤΤ επρεπε να ειχα συγχρονισει πιο ψηλα. Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με, αν εχω δικιο ομως νομιζω θα κανω μια κληση στο 13860.


Ισως αλλα εχουν βαλει οριο τα 12db

----------


## Sebu

> Ισως αλλα εχουν βαλει οριο τα 12db


Ναι αλλα το ξερουμε επισημα αυτο???

Δλδ εχουμε υπονοιες,εχουμε ενδειξεις απο χρηστες αλλα οχι κατι επισημο απο την πλευρα της εταιρειας.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Εκανα και ερωτηση στο σαπορτ, για να δουμε τι θα απαντησουν.

----------


## MarioF1

Από χθες το πρωί που ενεργοποιήθηκε η συνδεσή μου, δεν έχει ολοκληρωθεί η μεταφορά της τηλ. γραμμής από ΟΝ. Να αρχίζω να ανησυχώ?

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Λογικα και εγω με 19ΑΤΤ επρεπε να ειχα συγχρονισει πιο ψηλα. Αν κανω λαθος διορθωστε με, αν εχω δικιο ομως νομιζω θα κανω μια κληση στο 13860.


Όταν ο turboirc λέει ότι "Με Attenuation 21,5 το τρέχον SNR είναι 12,5" και εσύ έχεις το ίδιο SNR με att 19 έχεις περισσότερο θόρυβο στη γραμμή σου.Μην περιμένεις κάτι καλύτερο,αλλά και να πάρεις 1mbps τί έγινε?

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Όταν ο turboirc λέει ότι "Με Attenuation 21,5 το τρέχον SNR είναι 12,5" και εσύ έχεις το ίδιο SNR με att 19 έχεις περισσότερο θόρυβο στη γραμμή σου.Μην περιμένεις κάτι καλύτερο,αλλά και να πάρεις 1mbps τί έγινε?


Εχεισ δικιο 1mb δεν θα κανει την διαφορα. Ισως πρωτα να ελεγξω την γραμμη μηπως μειωσω τον θορυβο και υστερα βλεπω αν θα πρεπει να απαιτησω κατι παραπανω.

----------


## mich83

Σέρνεται και σε εσάς η ανταποκρισιμότητα της γραμμής;  :Neutral:

----------


## Sovjohn

Είναι λίγο πιο down απ τα συνήθη...Όχι κάτι τραγικό αλλά πιο κάτω σίγουρα. Πάλι κάτι σκαλίζουν Σαββατιάτικα? =)

----------


## kermitlabros

[QUOTE=Sovjohn;1772738]Είναι λίγο πιο down απ τα συνήθη...Όχι κάτι τραγικό αλλά πιο κάτω σίγουρα. Πάλι κάτι σκαλίζουν Σαββατιάτικα? =)[/QUOTE

να ρωτησω κατι ακομα...
Στις τιμες  S/N , LINE ATT,  & OUTPOUT POWER κοιταμε τα up ή τα down;;;;
ευχαριστω....

----------


## gladiatorgeo

[QUOTE=kermitlabros;1775954]


> Είναι λίγο πιο down απ τα συνήθη...Όχι κάτι τραγικό αλλά πιο κάτω σίγουρα. Πάλι κάτι σκαλίζουν Σαββατιάτικα? =)[/QUOTE
> 
> να ρωτησω κατι ακομα...
> Στις τιμες  S/N , LINE ATT,  & OUTPOUT POWER κοιταμε τα up ή τα down;;;;
> ευχαριστω....


Τα  down

----------


## kermitlabros

[QUOTE=gladiatorgeo;1776115]


> Τα  down


ευχαριστω
Uptime: 0 days, 19:30:17 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 11.162 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 18,63 / 206,37 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 24,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 10,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 10 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 1.089 / 725 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 12.577 / 293 
Ειναι κατι που πρεπει να προσεξω,να ξέρω,να απαιτήσω;;;;;;

----------


## mad_mar

Έχω παρατηρήσει από τη στιγμή της ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής μου (7/1) ότι το Thomson κάνει restart μόνο του σχεδόν κά8ε μέρα  και σήμερα το πέτυχα να κάνει 2 φορές!!Έχει παρατηρήσει κανένας άλλος κάτι παρόμοιο ή τα 'χει παίξει το μηχάνημα;

----------


## gladiatorgeo

[QUOTE=kermitlabros;1776226]


> ευχαριστω
> Uptime: 0 days, 19:30:17 
> 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 11.162 
> 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 18,63 / 206,37 
> 
> ...


Δεν νομιζω

----------


## kermitlabros



----------


## ssot

Το πρώτο μου ποστ στο θέμα! Αίτηση 16/1,ενεργοποίηση σήμερα 4/2  :Clap:   και όλα λειτουργούν μια χαρά προς το παρόν  :Clap:  . Πρωτο τέστ απο nvidia 850-920 και

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Το πρώτο μου ποστ στο θέμα! Αίτηση 16/1,ενεργοποίηση σήμερα 4/2   και όλα λειτουργούν μια χαρά προς το παρόν  . Πρωτο τέστ απο nvidia 850-920 και


Καλώς ήρθες!αν θέλεις άλλαξε και το προφίλ σου από vivodi :One thumb up:

----------


## ssot

> Καλώς ήρθες!αν θέλεις άλλαξε και το προφίλ σου από vivodi


Μόλις το άλλαξα και αυτό. Ψάχνω να βρώ τα στατιστικά της γραμμής, πέρα απο την ταχύτητα, στο ρουτερ κάποιος που να ξέρει??

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Μόλις το άλλαξα και αυτό. Ψάχνω να βρώ τα στατιστικά της γραμμής, πέρα απο την ταχύτητα, στο ρουτερ κάποιος που να ξέρει??


broadband connection-->view more και μετά πάτα το details πάνω δεξιά,το attennuation και το sn margin μας ενδιαφέρει κυρίως.

----------


## ssot

> broadband connection-->view more και μετά πάτα το details πάνω δεξιά,το attennuation και το sn margin μας ενδιαφέρει κυρίως.


 Σε ευχαριστώ για την άμμεση απάντηση  :One thumb up:  Λοιπόν έχουμε τα παρακάτω:
DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:54:13
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 9.894
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	12,11 / 77,69
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,5 / 32,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	4 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	97 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 417
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 217

Τώρα θα ψάξω και το ανάλογο θέμα να δω τι σημαίνουν :Laughing:

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,5 / 32,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 9,5


Έχεις αρκετό θόρυβο στη γραμμή σου που σε εμποδίζει να κλειδώσεις σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.Για αρχή βεβαιώσου ότι η καλωδίωση στο σπίτι σου είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και δεν χρησιμοποιείς φίλτρα,σπλιτερ και παλαιού τύπου πρίζες,επίσης δοκίμασε να βάλεις το ρούτερ στην κεντρική πρίζα να δούμε τι στατιστικά έχεις εκεί!

----------


## ssot

> Έχεις αρκετό θόρυβο στη γραμμή σου που σε εμποδίζει να κλειδώσεις σε υψηλότερη ταχύτητα.Για αρχή βεβαιώσου ότι η καλωδίωση στο σπίτι σου είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και δεν χρησιμοποιείς φίλτρα,σπλιτερ και παλαιού τύπου πρίζες,επίσης δοκίμασε να βάλεις το ρούτερ στην κεντρική πρίζα να δούμε τι στατιστικά έχεις εκεί!


Θα δοκιμάσω σήμερα μετά την δουλειά, κατά τις 22,00 δλδ το βράδυ μήπως και βοηθήσει σε κάτι. Για να πω την αλήθεια λόγω της απόστασης δεν περίμενα και κάτι παραπάνω αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mcn

> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 9.894
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 15,5 / 32,5
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 9,5


Θα μπορούσες να έχεις και παραπάνω ταχύτητα. Εγώ με την ίδια ακριβώς γραμμή πιάνω 12.752
Άλλαξε πρίζα, τσέκαρε καλωδίωση να δεις τη παίζει.....

----------


## ssot

> Θα μπορούσες να έχεις και παραπάνω ταχύτητα. Εγώ με την ίδια ακριβώς γραμμή πιάνω 12.752
> Άλλαξε πρίζα, τσέκαρε καλωδίωση να δεις τη παίζει.....


Και στην κεντρική πρίζα τα παρακάτω  
ink Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:04:32
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.343
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	60,00 / 99,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,5 / 33,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 9,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	24 / 18
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	16 / 7

Δεν βλέπω άξια λόγου  βελτίωση και άλλωστε με καλύπτει και με το παραπάνω η ταχύτητα. Το θέμα είναι πως δεν έχω μειλ και η σελιδα ενεργοποίησης βγάζει σφάλμα ενώ το τηλέφωνο σήμερα προς κινητά καλούσε μια χαρά ενώ προς σταθερά όταν ήθελε και συνήθως
δεν ήθελε  :Thinking:

----------


## mcn

> Δεν βλέπω άξια λόγου βελτίωση και άλλωστε με καλύπτει και με το παραπάνω η ταχύτητα. Το θέμα είναι πως δεν έχω μειλ και η σελιδα ενεργοποίησης βγάζει σφάλμα ενώ το τηλέφωνο σήμερα προς κινητά καλούσε μια χαρά ενώ προς σταθερά όταν ήθελε και συνήθως
> δεν ήθελε


Το σημαντικότερο, για μένα, είναι η σταθερότητα της γραμμής. Τώρα, +- 2-3Mbs δεν είναι και τόσο τραγικό. Είναι και νέα γραμμή. Κάτσε να δεις πως θα πάει και τις επόμενες μέρες.

Το mail θα πρέπει να το ενεργοποιήσεις από το my.netone.gr. Κι εγώ στην αρχή δεν μπορούσα να το ενεργοποιήσω, μέχρι που κατάλαβα ότι έχει bug με τον IE7. Με Firefox παίζει κανονικά!!!

Το τηλέφωνο θέλει μερικές φορές ένα 24ώρο(+) για να είναι οκ. Αν δεις ότι συνεχίζει να έχει πρόβλημα, κάλεσε την τεχνική υποστήριξη.

----------


## pan.nl

Σήμερα μου κάνει κάτι περίεργα η γραμμή. Εκεί που είναι συγχρονισμένη στα 10.400/1.023 με snr margin 12/10 και attenuation 26/13, ξαφνικά αλλάζει συγχρονισμό και γίνεται: 11.100/854 με snr margin 12/10 και attenuation *35,5/19,5*! Πώς το εξηγείτε αυτό?

Edit: Η γραμμή δείχνει να σταθεροποιείται και πάλι. Πειραματίστηκα λίγο ακόμα με τις καλωδιώσεις και μείωσα λίγο τον θόρυβο, έτσι συγχρόνισε ελαρφώς υψηλότερα:

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 10.639
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	2,46 / 51,12
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 26,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 12,5

Με βάση τα παραπάνω στοιχεία, πόσο περίπου θα μπορούσα να περιμένω θεωρητικά χωρίς να έχω αποσυνδέσεις? (με κριτήριο το snr margin 6-7 db).

----------


## sakman1

DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	1 day, 1:12:41
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 8.620
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	32,20 / 104,66
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,0 / 31,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 14,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.036 / 1.342.628
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	3.679 / 632
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	150.038 / 575



TI NA KANΩ? ΒΟΗΘΗΣΤΕ ΜΕ....

----------


## mcn

> DSL Connection 
> 
> Link Information
> 
> Uptime: 1 day, 1:12:41
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 8.620
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 32,20 / 104,66
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5
> ...


Για αρχή, άλλαξε πρίζα στο router, τσέκαρε την καλωδίωση να δεις τη παίζει.

----------


## VirusSnake

με 31 θορυβο σιγουρα φταιει η καλωδιοση του σπιτιου σου

----------


## nmakry

> με 31 θορυβο σιγουρα φταιει η καλωδιοση του σπιτιου σου


Το 31 είναι το attenuation... αυτό έχει να κάνει με την απόσταση που είναι το σπίτι του από το κέντρο... Ο θόρυβος είναι σε ανεκτά επίπεδα και η ταχύτητα πάνω - κάτω σε ρεαλιστικά γι' αυτό το attenuation.

----------


## Sebu

Μου αρεσει που η διαφημιση λεει 2 μηνες δωρεαν γιατι δεν εχουμε κατι να κρυψουμε  :Evil: 

Και το SNR=12 οριο που δεν το λενε πουθενα τι ειναι????

Ασημαντο???Μικρό????

----------


## tzampaman

> Μου αρεσει που η διαφημιση λεει 2 μηνες δωρεαν γιατι δεν εχουμε κατι να κρυψουμε 
> 
> Και το SNR=12 οριο που δεν το λενε πουθενα τι ειναι????
> 
> Ασημαντο???Μικρό????



*Δεν έχουμε κάτι να κρύψουμε !!

..εκτός απο τα μεγκαμπιτ σας !!

----------


*Αντε να δούμε τι θα απαντήσουν στο post σου, να ξέρουμε αν θα μείνουμε ή αν θα φύγουμε.

----------


## vagskarm

Θα συνιστούσα λίγη υπομονή ακόμη. Sebu θα έχεις τα χίλια δίκια αν συνεχίσει το ίδιο μετά την ανακοίνωση της εταιρείας ότι ολοκληρώθηκε η διαδικασία αναβάθμισης. Κοντός ψαλμός.....

----------


## Sebu

Μακαρι να βγω ψευτης.Απο τις λιγες φορες που παρακαλω να βγω ψευτης.

Θελω να με διαψευσει μετα την αναβαθμιση με αυτο που θα παρεχει.

----------


## cochr

Τελικά είμαστε πολλοί όσοι περιμένουμε την απάντηση της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ στο ποστ του Sebu. Εγώ για παράδειγμα με χάλια βρόγχο δεν θα την αντέξω τυχόν υποβάθμιση για να ανέβει το SNR ήδη είμαι αρκετά χαμηλά. Πάντως μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχει αλλάξει τίποτα στα στατιστικά μου μετά την αναβάθμιση του firmware.

----------


## No-Name

> Μακαρι να βγω ψευτης.Απο τις λιγες φορες που παρακαλω να βγω ψευτης.
> 
> Θελω να με διαψευσει μετα την αναβαθμιση με αυτο που θα παρεχει.


Mέσα στη γκρίνια....βέβαια

----------


## lewton

Παιδιά ψυχραιμία.
Μιας και θέλουν να το συζητήσουν μαζί μας, ας κανονίσουμε να πάνε 4-5 άτομα να δούμε τι θα βγει.
Γνώμη μου είναι να τους κάνουμε σαφές, χωρίς φωνές και καυγάδες, ότι αν έχουν σκοπό να διατηρήσουν αυτήν την απαράδεκτη πολιτική με το SNR στο 12, τότε θα αποχωρήσουμε για άλλη εταιρία και θα φροντίσουμε να το διαδώσουμε και μέσω του forum και μέσα του κοινωνικού μας κύκλου.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Παιδιά ψυχραιμία.
> Μιας και θέλουν να το συζητήσουν μαζί μας, ας κανονίσουμε να πάνε 4-5 άτομα να δούμε τι θα βγει.
> Γνώμη μου είναι να τους κάνουμε σαφές, χωρίς φωνές και καυγάδες, ότι αν έχουν σκοπό να διατηρήσουν αυτήν την απαράδεκτη πολιτική με το SNR στο 12, τότε θα αποχωρήσουμε για άλλη εταιρία και θα φροντίσουμε να το διαδώσουμε και μέσω του forum και μέσα του κοινωνικού μας κύκλου.


+1, ενας διαλογος μονο καλο θα κανει.

----------


## ross

καλησπεριζω το club των ενεργοποιημενων.
απο σημερα ανηκω και γω στο club.
με την ευκαιρια να κανω και μια ερωτηση μιας που εχω προβλημα με ορισμενα site:
skai.gr
sport-fm.gr 
no-ip.com
ειναι ορισμενα που δεν ανοιγουν με τιποτα....
αλλα παλι ανοιγουν κανονικοτατα...
μηπως εχει συμβει και σε καποιον αλλο ?καμμια ιδεα?
στο customer care που πηρα τηλ. μου ειπαν αστο κανα  δυο μερες και θα στρωσει...
η πλακα ειναι οτι δεν μπορω να μπω ουτε στο netone.gr

----------


## sgatz

καλο είναι να πάμε 5 ατομα αντιπροσωποι να μας πουν τις προθέσεις τους.Οτι το 12 το εχουν ηδη εφαρμόσει και μου το πανε και το βλέπετε...Αλλα να μας καταστήσουν σαφες το γιατι και τις επόμενες κινήσεις τους γιατι *τα ξεκάθαρα λόγια πήγαν περίπατο*

Βάζω τον εαυτό μου στη διαθεση του φόρουμ για να συμμετάσχω στην ομάδα που θα πάει στην netone!


οσο για τις σελίδες που γράφει ο φίλος σε εμενα ανοίγουν κανονικά.. :Wink:

----------


## ross

> οσο για τις σελίδες που γράφει ο φίλος σε εμενα ανοίγουν κανονικά..



ευχαριστω man ...
του βαλα να τα παιρνει αυτοματα ολα και το προβλημα λυθηκε.
και μενα παντως ο τεχνικος που με συνδεσε μου πε οτι καναν το snr 12 για σταθεροτητα.

----------


## makiro3

Για σταθερότητα το έκαναν, αλλά δικιά τους. :Evil: 
Δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσουν επιπλέον bandwidth.  :Wink:

----------


## gladiatorgeo

> Για σταθερότητα το έκαναν, αλλά δικιά τους.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσουν επιπλέον bandwidth.


 :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:  :Worthy:

----------


## mcn

> Για σταθερότητα το έκαναν, αλλά δικιά τους.
> Δεν χρειάζεται να αγοράσουν επιπλέον bandwidth.


Έχει μία βάση  :Thinking: 
Θα δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες που θα ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση....

----------


## pan.nl

Λέμε τα άσχημα, να πω και ένα καλό: σήμερα πήγα να ρυθμίσω κάτι στον προσωπικό τηλεφωνητή (προσωπικό μήνυμα όταν είναι κατειλημμένο) και μπλόκαρε. Τους κάλεσα και σε 5 λεπτά το πρόβλημα είχε διορθωθεί.  :One thumb up:

----------


## spartacus

> Έχει μία βάση 
> Θα δούμε τις επόμενες μέρες που θα ολοκληρωθεί η αναβάθμιση....



παλεύω απο την παρασκευή να βγαλω άκρη και δεν μπορώ, κλειδωνα στα 3078/508 (αποσταση μεγαλη βλέπετε) και ειχα sn margin down από 6,5 εως 9, και sn margin στο up 8 έως 12, 
και τωρα εχει κατρακυλήσει στα 2112/512 και το margin στα 10-12, τα δε Pings έχουν διπλασιαστει με ελλάδα και αυξηθει κατα 50% με το εξωτερικό, να το βρασω το sn margin τους, σημειωτέον δεν ειχα αποσυνδεσεις και ουτε ποτε παραπονέθηκα, δεν πειραζει υπάρχουν και αλλού πορτοκαλιές, θα περιμένω μεχρι την δευτέρα μηπως και καταφερω να μιλήσω με αληθινό τεχνικό και αν και τοτε δεν, τότε κι εγω δεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεν.

----------


## polv

> Λέμε τα άσχημα, να πω και ένα καλό: σήμερα πήγα να ρυθμίσω κάτι στον προσωπικό τηλεφωνητή (προσωπικό μήνυμα όταν είναι κατειλημμένο) και μπλόκαρε. Τους κάλεσα και σε 5 λεπτά το πρόβλημα είχε διορθωθεί.


Και που να δεις τι έγινε με μένα. :Respekt: 
http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=171402
Αφού ακόμη δεν το πιστεύω.

----------


## spirilio

Kαλησπέρα, νέος στο club.
Έχω ακριβώς μία ώρα και κάτι που έχω συνδεθεί. Ακριβέστερα:
Τηλεφωνική προαίτηση, προκειμένου να εξασφαλίσω *3* μήνες χωρίς πάγιο: *14/12/2007*
Ταυτόχρονα, έκανα αίτηση στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για νέα γραμμή. 

(_ΜΕΓΑΛΗ αλλά σημαντική σημείωση_: Όταν τηλεφώνησα στις 14/12 στη NetOne, μην έχοντας καθόλου τηλεφωνική γραμμή, μου είπαν πως έχω 2 επιλογές. Ή να κάνω κατευθείαν την αίτηση στη NetOne και να κάνουν αυτοί όλη τη διαδικασία συνδεσης και ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής, ή να την κάνω μόνος μου στον Ο.Τ.Ε., η οποία πιθανόν να γίνει και πιο γρήγορα -γνωρίζοντας την "συμπάθεια" που τρέφει ο Ο.Τ.Ε. προς τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους!-
Πράγματι, παρασκευή έκανα την αίτηση στον Ο.Τ.Ε., σε κατάστημα ΟΤΕshop, σαββάτο πρωί με πήραν να μου ανακοινώσουν το νούμερό μου! Μετά από μία εβδομάδα και ραντεβού μέρα Κυριακή με τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ(!!!), μετά από μία εβδομάδα, είχα τηλέφωνο.)

Υπογραφή συμβολαίου: *21/1/2008* (από το τηλ. μου είχαν πει πως θα χρειαστούν για την ενεργοποίηση 15-20 εργάσιμες

Ενεργοποίηση γραμμής: *8/2/2008*

Για την ώρα, όλα είναι τυπικότατα. 8α δούμε και στο μέλλον. Συγνώμη αν σας κούρασα. :Sorry:

----------


## Link

Mια χαρα σε βλεπω.Ησουν για 8/2 και ενεργοποιηθηκες σημερα.Και γω για 8/2 ημουν και περιμενα σημερα πως θα γινοταν η ενεργοποιηση αλλα δυστυχως τιποτα...Ελπιζω αυριο...

----------


## Art2007

Spirilio, καλώς ήλθες στο κλαμπ....
Link, εσύ έχεις μια ανοικτή πρόσκληση.... :Razz: 





> (_ΜΕΓΑΛΗ αλλά σημαντική σημείωση_: Όταν τηλεφώνησα στις 14/12 στη NetOne, μην έχοντας καθόλου τηλεφωνική γραμμή, μου είπαν πως έχω 2 επιλογές. Ή να κάνω κατευθείαν την αίτηση στη NetOne και να κάνουν αυτοί όλη τη διαδικασία συνδεσης και ενεργοποίησης της γραμμής, ή να την κάνω μόνος μου στον Ο.Τ.Ε., η οποία πιθανόν να γίνει και πιο γρήγορα -γνωρίζοντας την "συμπάθεια" που τρέφει ο Ο.Τ.Ε. προς τους εναλλακτικούς παρόχους!-
> Πράγματι, παρασκευή έκανα την αίτηση στον Ο.Τ.Ε., σε κατάστημα ΟΤΕshop, σαββάτο πρωί με πήραν να μου ανακοινώσουν το νούμερό μου! Μετά από μία εβδομάδα και ραντεβού μέρα Κυριακή με τον τεχνικό του ΟΤΕ(!!!), μετά από μία εβδομάδα, είχα τηλέφωνο.)



Αυτό που περιγράφεις ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ τείνει να γίνει ο κανόνας και ο ανενεργός βρογχος τείνει να αποκλειστεί ως επιλογή για τους νέους συνδρομήτές????
Κυρία ΕΕΤΤ, πως είναι δυνατόν να θέλεις να ενισχύσεις τον ανταγωνισμό και να σκέφτεσαι να επιβάλλεις ακόμα πιο ελαστικά χρονικα όρια ενεργόποίησης? :Thumb down: 

(Από ότι είδα αναφέρθηκαν σε αυτό οι συντάκτες των προτάσεων του φόρουμ προς την εεττ. πολλά μπράβο   :Clap:  )

----------


## lexran

Παιδιά ενεργοιποιήθηκα και εγώ! Για 11/2 είχαν πει και 11/2 έγινε η σύνδεση. Γύρω στο μεσημέρι είχα internet και το απόγευμα ενεργοποιήθηκε και το τηλέφωνο. Δε με πήρε κανείς όμως να με ενημερώσει για την ενεργοποίηση αλλά τέλος πάντων. Σας παραθέτω λίγο τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου, γιατί μου φαίνεται ότι κλειδώνω πιο χαμήλα απ'ότι θα πρεπε.

ptime:0 days, 6:53:42 
Modulation:G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.011 / 6.000 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:39,64 / 308,47 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 17,5  
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:18,0 / 33,0  
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:10,0 / 12,5 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM  
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0  
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):0 / 0  
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0  
Loss of Link (Remote):0  
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):2 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down):87 / 5.020  
CRC Errors (Up/Down):2 / 167  
HEC Errors (Up/Down):43 / 146

----------


## rdaniel

Τις 2 τελευταίες ημέρες έχω μια μικρή πτώση της ταχύτητας στην οποία κλειδώνει ο router, λόγω επιβολής του s/n 12 ...  :Sad:  Όχι σπουδαία πράγματα, από 10239 που κλείδωνα με s/n γύρω στο 7-10 (αλλά χωρίς αποσυνδέσεις ή πάντως πολύ σπάνιες ...) τώρα κλειδώνω από 9257-10057, ανάλογα το s/n της γραμμής.

Έτυχε να μιλήσω με κάποιον από την NetOne παρεπιπτόντως, που μου είπε οτί από Απρίλιο (πιθανότατα) ως Ιούνιο το πολύ η NetOne θα περάσει και τους εταιρικούς πελάτες στο ιδιόκτητο δίκτυό της (για την ώρα τους έχει σε shared, μέσω ΟΤΕ). Να υποθέσω ότι αυτά είναι καλά νέα για εμάς ή άσχημα;  :Thinking: 

Πάντως, με την ευκαιρία της συνομιλίας του τόνισα ότι από τη στιγμή που μας έχουν συνηθίσει σε μια άλλη αντιμετώπιση, δεν είναι καλό για εμάς ή για εκείνους να μην βγαίνουν ΞΕΚΑΘΑΡΑ από την αρχή και να λέεν ότι θα κάνουν αναβάθμιση που θα έχει τις τάδε αλλαγές και τις τάδε επιπτώσεις. Σίγουρα έχασαν πόντους στην συνείδηση του κόσμου εδώ στο forum τουλάχιστον. Είπε ότι θα το μεταφέρει στους αρμόδιους...

Προσωπικά, συνεχίζω να θεωρώ την NetOne καλύτερη συγκριτικά με άλλους παρόχους, αλλά καλό θα είναι να συνεχίσει στην παλιά της ρότα και όχι να πάει σε νέα. Εξάλλου, σε λίγους μήνες κλείνει χρόνος από τις πρώτες ενεργοποιήσεις και οι πελάτες της θα πρέπει να αποφασίσουν τη συνέχιση ή όχι της συνδρομής τους.

----------


## Geotzourmi

Μετά λύπης μου βλέπω ότι οι Netonex απαντάνε στο support forum σε εύκολα ερωτηματάκια (βλέπε thread διόρθωση διαφήμισης) και τα ερωτήματα για το snr τα έχουν γραμμένα κανονικά και με το νόμο...Τέτοιο support ισούται με ανύπαρκτο support

----------


## ross

> Μετά λύπης μου βλέπω ότι οι Netonex απαντάνε στο support forum σε εύκολα ερωτηματάκια (βλέπε thread διόρθωση διαφήμισης) και τα ερωτήματα για το snr τα έχουν γραμμένα κανονικά και με το νόμο...Τέτοιο support ισούται με ανύπαρκτο support


+1.000

----------


## Geotzourmi

και στο cc ακόμα απάντηση στο ticket μου...και μάλιστα το παιδί που με εξυπηρέτησε μου είπε και το κορυφαίο!!και εμένα σπίτι μου μου την κατεβάσαν την ταχύτητα λόγω snr 12...και του απαντάω και εμένα τι με νοιάζει τι δέχεσαι εσύ να σου κάνουν?

----------


## gtzi

2η ημέρα ενεργοποίησης και τα πράγματα είναι περίεργα

Όταν συγχρόνισε αρχικά το router έδειξε 20300  

σήμερα πέσαμε στα παρακάτω:

Uptime: 0 days, 0:11:17 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 16.785 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 3,22 / 4,23 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 16,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,0 / 12,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 12,0 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 6 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 0 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 20 / 0 

υπάρχει περιθώριο για παραπάνω;

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Αν δεν αλλαξουν το οριο του 12 στο sn margin πιθανοτατα οχι.

----------


## Astaroth7

> και στο cc ακόμα απάντηση στο ticket μου...και μάλιστα το παιδί που με εξυπηρέτησε μου είπε και το κορυφαίο!!και εμένα σπίτι μου μου την κατεβάσαν την ταχύτητα λόγω snr 12...και του απαντάω και εμένα τι με νοιάζει τι δέχεσαι εσύ να σου κάνουν?



Σου έχει περάσει ποτέ από το μυαλό σου ότι μπορεί ακόμα να μην έχουν αποφασίσει τι θα γίνει με το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα?? ή ότι μπορει να περιμένουν απαντήσεις από τους τεχνικούς??
Επειδή εσύ ρωτάς δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει και απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου. Με το τέλος της αναβάθμισης θα σου απαντήσουν και για το S/N margin.

----------


## tzampaman

> Σου έχει περάσει ποτέ από το μυαλό σου ότι μπορεί ακόμα να μην έχουν αποφασίσει τι θα γίνει με το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα?? ή ότι μπορει να περιμένουν απαντήσεις από τους τεχνικούς??
> Επειδή εσύ ρωτάς δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει και απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου. Με το τέλος της αναβάθμισης θα σου απαντήσουν και για το S/N margin.


'Εχει τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση.

----------


## makiro3

Αν όντως τελείωσε, θα τους παρακαλέσω να την πάρουν πίσω :Wink:

----------


## dimpard

> Σου έχει περάσει ποτέ από το μυαλό σου ότι μπορεί ακόμα να μην έχουν αποφασίσει τι θα γίνει με το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα?? ή ότι μπορει να περιμένουν απαντήσεις από τους τεχνικούς??
> Επειδή εσύ ρωτάς δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει και απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου. Με το τέλος της αναβάθμισης θα σου απαντήσουν και για το S/N margin.





> 'Εχει τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση.


Μιλάτε έτσι επειδή γνωρίζετε κάτι (εκ των έσω), επειδή είχατε επίσημη ενημέρωση από την Netone, ή κάνετε υποθέσεις?

----------


## tzampaman

> Μιλάτε έτσι επειδή γνωρίζετε κάτι (εκ των έσω), επειδή είχατε επίσημη ενημέρωση από την Netone, ή κάνετε υποθέσεις?


Μου ειπαν οτι τελειωσε προχτες στις 10/2 αλλα κανουν ακομα κατι εργασιες κτλπ. Δεν μου ειπε τπτ για καμια παραταση μεχρι 20/2. Α και το 12snr δεν εχει επισημοποιηθει, αυτα.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Το σωστο ειναι να βγει η εταιρεια και να πει οτι τελειωσε η αναβαθμιση ή οτι συνεχιζεται ακομα, και να μας πουν για το μαρτζιν. Οτι ενημερωση εχουμε ειναι απο συμφοροθμιστες που εχουν μιλησει μαζι τους.

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Σου έχει περάσει ποτέ από το μυαλό σου ότι μπορεί ακόμα να μην έχουν αποφασίσει τι θα γίνει με το συγκεκριμένο ζήτημα?? ή ότι μπορει να περιμένουν απαντήσεις από τους τεχνικούς??
> Επειδή εσύ ρωτάς δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει και απάντηση στο ερώτημά σου. Με το τέλος της αναβάθμισης θα σου απαντήσουν και για το S/N margin.


Aν δεν έχουν αποφασίσει ας μη το έθεταν σε εφαρμογή...Έχω πάρει τηλέφωνο από την Παρασκευή και ακόμα κουβέντα από τη netone...Και να πω την αλήθεια δε τους έκανα καμία ερώτηση ουσιαστικά...Ζήτησα-απαίτησα να επιστρέψει το προφίλ μου στα προ "αναβάθμισης" στατιστικά.

----------


## makiro3

Eγώ θέλω την προ αναβάθμισης πραγματικά ταχύτητα.

Σε σας πάει καλά η ταχύτητα;;;

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Σαν καρδιογραφημα μεταξυ 700 και 1100

----------


## Geotzourmi

εμένα από τορεντ συνεχώς τελικιάζει...από http υπάρχουν διακυμάνσεις...

----------


## gladiatorgeo

> εμένα από τορεντ συνεχώς τελικιάζει...από http υπάρχουν διακυμάνσεις...


Απο privte trackers προφανως :Smile:

----------


## Astaroth7

> Aν δεν έχουν αποφασίσει ας μη το έθεταν σε εφαρμογή...Έχω πάρει τηλέφωνο από την Παρασκευή και ακόμα κουβέντα από τη netone...Και να πω την αλήθεια δε τους έκανα καμία ερώτηση ουσιαστικά...Ζήτησα-απαίτησα να επιστρέψει το προφίλ μου στα προ "αναβάθμισης" στατιστικά.



Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι κάποιοι πελάτες μπορεί να είχαν πρόβλημα με την σταθερότητα της γραμμής τους και εν συνεχεία να "έπεφτε" διαρκώς η τηλεφωνία, και να έπρεπε να βρούν ένα τρόπο να το λύσουν - ελέγξουν! Ίσως ο συγκεκριμένος να μήν είναι και ο καλύτερος αλλά ας τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση και βλέπουμε. Όσο για αυτά που ανέφερα τα έμαθα από την εταιρία, ότι το τσεκάρουν το S/N margin και ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν αποφασίσει τι θα κάνουν!
Εγώ άπό το φόρουμ διαβάζω ότι η αναβάθμιση θα τελειώσει τέλη Φεβρουαρίου.

----------


## Geotzourmi

> Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι κάποιοι πελάτες μπορεί να είχαν πρόβλημα με την σταθερότητα της γραμμής τους και εν συνεχεία να "έπεφτε" διαρκώς η τηλεφωνία, και να έπρεπε να βρούν ένα τρόπο να το λύσουν - ελέγξουν! Ίσως ο συγκεκριμένος να μήν είναι και ο καλύτερος αλλά ας τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση και βλέπουμε. Όσο για αυτά που ανέφερα τα έμαθα από την εταιρία, ότι το τσεκάρουν το S/N margin και ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν αποφασίσει τι θα κάνουν!
> Εγώ άπό το φόρουμ διαβάζω ότι η αναβάθμιση θα τελειώσει τέλη Φεβρουαρίου.


Nαι το καταλαβαίνω αυτό απλά το να τους πάρει όλους η μπάλα δεν είναι σωστό...Πλησιάζει και η 20/2 που ένα παιδί ανέφερε...Θα τους πάρω ένα τηλεφωνάκι σήμερα πάντως για να δω αν υπάρχει κανά νέο.

----------


## makiro3

> Έχεις σκεφτεί ότι κάποιοι πελάτες μπορεί να είχαν πρόβλημα με την σταθερότητα της γραμμής τους και εν συνεχεία να "έπεφτε" διαρκώς η τηλεφωνία, και να έπρεπε να βρούν ένα τρόπο να το λύσουν - ελέγξουν! Ίσως ο συγκεκριμένος να μήν είναι και ο καλύτερος αλλά ας τελειώσει η αναβάθμιση και βλέπουμε. Όσο για αυτά που ανέφερα τα έμαθα από την εταιρία, ότι το τσεκάρουν το S/N margin και ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν αποφασίσει τι θα κάνουν!
> Εγώ άπό το φόρουμ διαβάζω ότι η αναβάθμιση θα τελειώσει τέλη Φεβρουαρίου.


Σε μόνιμη αναβάθμιση είναι :Mad:

----------


## Astaroth7

Σύντομα θα βγάλουν ανακοίνωση και για την αναβάθμιση και για το S/N margin, υπομονή . . . .

----------


## Zer0c00L

το ελπιζω γιατι εχει φτασει η "υπο"αναβαθμιση σε ορια που δεν παει αλλο (απο 15997 εφτασα στα 12399) για το SNR 12 και το Interleave δεν το συζητω καθολου γιατι online game το εχω ξεχασει πως ειναι με 100-160 ping σε γερμανια-αγγλια.

ας ελπισουμε να τα φτιαξουν ολα γιατι την ψυχικη μου ηρεμια δεν την χαλαω για καμια ΝΕΤΟΝΕ αν δεν λυσει τα προβληματα θα παω στον παλιο μου παροχο και θα ασκησω τα νομιμα δικαιωματα μου (κοροιδο με τα χρηματα μου δεν πιανομαι)

οσο και καποιοι απο εδω μεσα να την υπερασπιζεστε (που το καταλαβαινω γιατι εχω και επαγγελματικο συμβολαιο με την συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια και εκει ειναι αψογη) εδω δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι κανει αυτα τα νερα.

υπομονη...

----------


## rdaniel

> Όσο για αυτά που ανέφερα τα έμαθα από την εταιρία, ότι το τσεκάρουν το S/N margin και ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν αποφασίσει τι θα κάνουν!


Σήμερα που μίλησα με το cc για λογαριασμό φίλου που πρωτοενεργοποιήθηκε και ρώτησα αν μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε αλλαγή του s/n αρχικά μου ειπώθηκε ότι θα το προωθήσουν στο τεχνικό τμήμα αλλά μετ΄από λίγη ώρα στην αναμονή μου δήλωσαν ότι ΔΕΝ μπορούμε να ζητήσουμε τέτοιο πράγμα!  :Mad: 

Τι να πω ; ... Θα δείξει ... Προσωπικά, δεν έχω χάσει παρά ελάχιστα από την ταχύτητα όπου κλείδωνα πριν, αλλά ΔΕΝ μου αρέσει η αλλαγή ( ; ) στον τρόπο ενημέρωσης/αντιμετώπισης ....

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Σύντομα θα βγάλουν ανακοίνωση και για την αναβάθμιση και για το S/N margin, υπομονή . . . .


Οντως κατι μαγειρευεται προς το καλο...ενα πουλακι μου το σφυριξε σημερα.

----------


## vagskarm

> Οντως κατι μαγειρευεται προς το καλο...ενα πουλακι μου το σφυριξε σημερα.


Ε, πες κι εμάς, γιατί το κρατάς για τον εαυτό σου ? Δεν θες να το μοιραστείς μαζί μας ?

----------


## droulas13

Λοιπον παιδες εχω μεινει αφωνος!! Τετοιο πραγμα δεν το περιμενα. Ολα μεχρι στιγμης πανε ρολοι


Μου ειχαν πει οτι θα με ενεργοποιουσαν σημερα και το εκαναν!! Με attn 24 και snr στο 12 πιανω κατι λιγοτερο απο 14 mbps. Το μονο προβλημα ειναι στο τηλ που μετεφερα, αυτο λεει θα κανει 1-2 μερες να δουλεψει, αλλα το δευτερο που αρχιζει απο 211 δουλευει απο τωρα!


Συνολικα σε 16 μερες η' αλλιως στην 11η εργασιμη μερα με ενεργοποιησανε!! :Clap:  :Superman:

----------


## lewton

> Λοιπον παιδες εχω μεινει αφωνος!! Τετοιο πραγμα δεν το περιμενα. Ολα μεχρι στιγμης πανε ρολοι
> 
> 
> Μου ειχαν πει οτι θα με ενεργοποιουσαν σημερα και το εκαναν!! Με attn 24 και snr στο 12 πιανω κατι λιγοτερο απο 14 mbps. Το μονο προβλημα ειναι στο τηλ που μετεφερα, αυτο λεει θα κανει 1-2 μερες να δουλεψει, αλλα το δευτερο που αρχιζει απο 211 δουλευει απο τωρα!
> 
> 
> Συνολικα σε 16 μερες η' αλλιως στην 11η εργασιμη μερα με ενεργοποιησανε!!


Και όχι μόνο εσένα.
Τελευταία οι ενεργοποιήσεις γίνονται έτσι καλά.

----------


## Link

> Και όχι μόνο εσένα.
> Τελευταία οι ενεργοποιήσεις γίνονται έτσι καλά.


Eκτος απο τη δικη μου! :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Crying:  :Twisted Evil:  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## gusdimgr

> Και όχι μόνο εσένα.
> Τελευταία οι ενεργοποιήσεις γίνονται έτσι καλά.



μπα υπαρχει και η αλλη πλευρα του νομισματος. δειτε και μας

----------


## pan.nl

Δε νομίζω πως είναι δυνατόν το 100% των ενεργοποιήσεων να γίνονται στο προκαθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως το ποσοστό στη NetOne είναι υψηλότερο σε σχέση με άλλους παρόχους.

----------


## No-Name

> Δε νομίζω πως είναι δυνατόν το 100% των ενεργοποιήσεων να γίνονται στο προκαθορισμένο χρονικό διάστημα, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως το ποσοστό στη NetOne είναι υψηλότερο σε σχέση με άλλους παρόχους.


Ναι διότι όσο μεγάλο και αν ειναι το χάλι στον ΟΤΕ.....υπάρχει και η παράμετρος της πίεσης από τον πάροχο :Wink:

----------


## polv

> Ναι διότι όσο μεγάλο και αν ειναι το χάλι στον ΟΤΕ.....υπάρχει και η παράμετρος της πίεσης από τον πάροχο


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## panosdr

Καλημέρα. Ας ποστάρω και γω μετά απο καιρό. Λοιπόν αίτηση στη Netone τηλεφωνικά στις 5/2 περιοχή σταθμός Λαρίσης (κέντρο ΑΡΗΣ) για πλήρη βρόχο. Την ίδια μέρα μου ρθε και το μηνυματάκι που με ενημέρωνε για τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου. Στην συνέχεια δεν ήρθε άλλο μήνυμα,ούτε τηλ. Εμφανίστηκε ξαφνικά (έτυχε να είμαι σπίτι) η COURIER περίπου μετά από μία βδομάδα και μου παρέδωσε τον εξοπλισμό. Στις 20/2 γυρίζοντας σπίτι διαπιστώννω οτι το τηλέφωνο είναι "νεκρό" και έχοντας διαβάσει στα forums εδώ  κατάλαβα οτι μάλλον έιχα συνδεθεί στη netone. Όντως συνέδεσα το router και όλα ως τώρα δουλεύουν ρολόι με τα στατιστικά που βλέπεται. 
ΥΓ1:Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι ρεκορ ενεργοποίησης στο ARHS.
ΥΓ2: Ακόμα περιμένω τη Netone να με ενημερώσει οτι συνδέθηκα,,,!

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Καλημέρα. Ας ποστάρω και γω μετά απο καιρό. Λοιπόν αίτηση στη Netone τηλεφωνικά στις 5/2 περιοχή σταθμός Λαρίσης (κέντρο ΑΡΗΣ) για πλήρη βρόχο. Την ίδια μέρα μου ρθε και το μηνυματάκι που με ενημέρωνε για τον αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου. Στην συνέχεια δεν ήρθε άλλο μήνυμα,ούτε τηλ. Εμφανίστηκε ξαφνικά (έτυχε να είμαι σπίτι) η COURIER περίπου μετά από μία βδομάδα και μου παρέδωσε τον εξοπλισμό. Στις 20/2 γυρίζοντας σπίτι διαπιστώννω οτι το τηλέφωνο είναι "νεκρό" και έχοντας διαβάσει στα forums εδώ  κατάλαβα οτι μάλλον έιχα συνδεθεί στη netone. Όντως συνέδεσα το router και όλα ως τώρα δουλεύουν ρολόι με τα στατιστικά που βλέπεται. 
> ΥΓ1:Μάλλον πρέπει να είναι ρεκορ ενεργοποίησης στο ARHS.
> ΥΓ2: Ακόμα περιμένω τη Netone να με ενημερώσει οτι συνδέθηκα,,,!


Καλοριζικη η συνδεση!

----------


## dio_

Φιλοι, παραθετω τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου. Ειμαι ασχετος απο τεχνικους ορους κτλ. Θα ηλελα τη βοηθεια σας σχετικα με τα στατιστικα. Νομιζετε οτι η συνδεση ειναι "καλη"? Εχω την αισθηση οτι   
δεν ειναι πολυ δυνατη και οτι το κατεβασμα δεν ειναι πολυ γρηγορο. Οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει. Ευχαριστω.

uptime:	0 days, 10:40:58
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 17.872
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	33,64 / 180,33
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 24,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 12,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	11 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	9 / 143.862
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	15 / 1.287
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	848 / 849

----------


## gladiatorgeo

> Φιλοι, παραθετω τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου. Ειμαι ασχετος απο τεχνικους ορους κτλ. Θα ηλελα τη βοηθεια σας σχετικα με τα στατιστικα. Νομιζετε οτι η συνδεση ειναι "καλη"? Εχω την αισθηση οτι   
> δεν ειναι πολυ δυνατη και οτι το κατεβασμα δεν ειναι πολυ γρηγορο. Οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει. Ευχαριστω.
> 
> uptime:	0 days, 10:40:58
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 17.872
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	33,64 / 180,33
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 24,0
> ...



Εσυ τι λες να ειναι κακη? :Whistle:

----------


## efd

> Φιλοι, παραθετω τα στατιστικα της γραμμης μου. Ειμαι ασχετος απο τεχνικους ορους κτλ. Θα ηλελα τη βοηθεια σας σχετικα με τα στατιστικα. Νομιζετε οτι η συνδεση ειναι "καλη"? Εχω την αισθηση οτι   
> δεν ειναι πολυ δυνατη και οτι το κατεβασμα δεν ειναι πολυ γρηγορο. Οποιος γνωριζει ας απαντησει. Ευχαριστω.
> 
> uptime:	0 days, 10:40:58
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 17.872
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	33,64 / 180,33
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 24,0
> ...


Φίλε μου η γραμμή σου είναι πολύ καλή!  :One thumb up:  Τώρα για το κατέβασμα, αυτό δεν εξαρτάται πάντα από τη γραμμή σου, αλλά και από το πόσο ταχύτητα δύναται να σου δωσει ο εκαστοτε server ή χρηστης (αμα χρησιμοποιεις emule, dc, torrent, κτλ)  :Wink:

----------


## dio_

Ευχαριστω τους φιλους για τις απαντησεις.

----------


## vOOz

Εγω δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.. Με ενεργοποιησαν (το 2ο νουμερο λειτουργει ακομα) αλλα η adsl ειναι στα 4mbit! Μετα απο 4 τηλεφωνηματα (οι 3 λεγαν τα δικα τους) μου ειπαν οτι ειναι προσωρινο, γιατι δεν εχω συνδεθει ακομα κανονικα, και το βαλαν ετσι για να μην μεινω χωρις ιντερνετ! Ισχυει κατι τετοιο? Σορρυ που λεω τον πονο μου εδω, αλλα δεν υπαρχει λογος να ανοιγουν νεα θεματα..

----------


## lexran

Παιδιά πείτε μου λίγο τη γνώμη σας. Είναι φυσιολογικά τα 6,3 Μbps με αυτά τα στατιστικά?

Uptime:    1 day, 12:36:40
Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.015 / 6.319
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:    398,49 / 1,07
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    18,0 / 32,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    10,0 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):    2 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):    0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):    341 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):    1.511 / 402.534
CRC Errors (Up/Down):    21 / 883
HEC Errors (Up/Down):    166 / 635

----------


## Link

ΝΑΙ!!!ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!Μετα απο τοση ταλαιπωρια ενεργοποιηθηκα!!Και ειναι και Κυριακη!Κανουν και την Κυριακη ενεργοποιησεις? :What..?: 
Οριστε και τα στατιστικα μου:
Uptime:	0 days, 0:17:15
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	857 / 10.271
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	1,37 / 2,89
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 35,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 17,0
Βλεπω ομως οτι το SN margin ειναι στα 17!!
Βεβαια ειναι αρχη ακομη.Nα φανταστειται δεν εχω ακομη τηλεφωνο(ελπιζω να ενεργοποιηθει συντομα)

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Πρεπει να εχεις αρκετο θορυβο στην γραμμη, αν μειωθει μπορεις να πιασεις και παραπανω. Για κοιτα εδω http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=114819 μηπως μπορεσεις και μειωσεις τον θορυβο.

----------


## Link

Καποιος mod please delete this.

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> To εχω υποψιν μου αυτο το νημα.Να σε ρωτησω ομως κατι.Παλιοτερα ειχα dsl 1Mb με SNR 33.Αρα δεν ειχε θορυβο η γραμμη.Επομενως αυτο σημαινει τωρα οτι τι?


Η απαντηση μου ηταν για τον φιλο lexran. Λογικα θα συγχρονισεις παραπανω, παιρνει περιπου 2 μερες να λειτουργησει φυσιολογικα η γραμμη. Ειναι λογικο με 1 να εχεις 33 και τωρα με 10 να εχεις 17, οσο ανεβαινει ο συγχρονισμος αυξανεται και ο θορυβος. Παντως με τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης μπορεις να πιασεις 12 με 13. Παρακολουθατο μερικες μερες και αν δεις οτι παραμενεις εκει κανε ενα κοπο και παρε τηλεφωνο στο 13860 να σου ανεβασουν προφιλ.

----------


## Link

> Η απαντηση μου ηταν για τον φιλο lexran. Λογικα θα συγχρονισεις παραπανω, παιρνει περιπου 2 μερες να λειτουργησει φυσιολογικα η γραμμη. Ειναι λογικο με 1 να εχεις 33 και τωρα με 10 να εχεις 17, οσο ανεβαινει ο συγχρονισμος αυξανεται και ο θορυβος. Παντως με τα χαρακτηριστικα της γραμμης μπορεις να πιασεις 12 με 13. Παρακολουθατο μερικες μερες και αν δεις οτι παραμενεις εκει κανε ενα κοπο και παρε τηλεφωνο στο 13860 να σου ανεβασουν προφιλ.


ΟΚ ευχαριστω πολυ.Aν και γνωστο αυτο με την πτωση του SNR λογω μεγαλυτερης ταχυτητας, ειδα οτι επεσε το snr στα 12,5 και κλειδωνει πλεον στα 17!

----------


## lewton

> ΝΑΙ!!!ΕΠΙΤΕΛΟΥΣ!!Μετα απο τοση ταλαιπωρια ενεργοποιηθηκα!!Και ειναι και Κυριακη!Κανουν και την Κυριακη ενεργοποιησεις?
> Οριστε και τα στατιστικα μου:
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:17:15
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	857 / 10.271
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	1,37 / 2,89
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 35,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 17,0
> ...


Επιτέλους!  :Worthy: 
Με γειά!

----------


## Link

> Επιτέλους! 
> Με γειά!


Eυχαριστω Lewton να 'σαι καλα!

Τα στατιστικα μου αλλαξαν.Ειναι δυνατον με 36 attenuation να συγχρονιζει στα 17??Αυτο ομολογω δεν το περιμενα ποτε!Ειχα υπολογισει οτι με τα στατιστικα της προηγουμενης γραμμης στην καλυτερη να εφτανα τα 12Mbps!Kαι ηδη κατεβαζω torrent με 1400 και 1500! :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo:  :Yahooooo: 
Uptime:	0 days, 0:57:26
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	959 / 17.619
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	97,66 / 868,85
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	2.737 / 1.712
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 20
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	5 / 16

Παντως ενω η γραμμη του ΟΤΕ δεν λειτουργει ακομη, η γραμμη της Netone λειτουργει κανονικα και με πολυ καλη ποιοτητα στην ομιλια.

----------


## ariadgr

> Παιδιά πείτε μου λίγο τη γνώμη σας. Είναι φυσιολογικά τα 6,3 Μbps με αυτά τα στατιστικά?


Το speedtouch είναι συνδεδεμένο στην πρίζα αφετηρία (σαλόνι / χωλ);

----------


## Link

Nα ρωτησω και κατι για να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος.Στη δευτερη γραμμη ειναι επισης δωρεαν οι κλησεις ετσι?Κοιταξα στον τιμοκαταλογο τους και δεν προσεξα κατι διαφορετικο.Απλως μια επιβεβαιωση θελω.Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Nα ρωτησω και κατι για να ειμαι 100% σιγουρος.Στη δευτερη γραμμη ειναι επισης δωρεαν οι κλησεις ετσι?Κοιταξα στον τιμοκαταλογο τους και δεν προσεξα κατι διαφορετικο.Απλως μια επιβεβαιωση θελω.Ευχαριστω.


Ναι δωρεάν είναι και στην δεύτερη!

----------


## Link

Τhanks. :Smile:

----------


## lewton

> Eυχαριστω Lewton να 'σαι καλα!
> 
> Τα στατιστικα μου αλλαξαν.Ειναι δυνατον με 36 attenuation να συγχρονιζει στα 17??Αυτο ομολογω δεν το περιμενα ποτε!Ειχα υπολογισει οτι με τα στατιστικα της προηγουμενης γραμμης στην καλυτερη να εφτανα τα 12Mbps!Kαι ηδη κατεβαζω torrent με 1400 και 1500!
> Uptime:	0 days, 0:57:26
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	959 / 17.619
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	97,66 / 868,85
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 36,0
> ...


Καλοφάγωτα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## Link

> Καλοφάγωτα.


Xαχαχα! :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: Ευχαριστω!

----------


## dimpard

> ............
> Τα στατιστικα μου αλλαξαν.Ειναι δυνατον με 36 attenuation να συγχρονιζει στα 17??Αυτο ομολογω δεν το περιμενα ποτε!Ειχα υπολογισει οτι με τα στατιστικα της προηγουμενης γραμμης στην καλυτερη να εφτανα τα 12Mbps!Kαι ηδη κατεβαζω torrent με 1400 και 1500!
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	959 / *17.619*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / *36,0*
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 12,5


Τελικά "το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει", αλλά σε σένα Link, είναι υπερβολή.



Σύμφωνα με το attenuation 36, δεν θα μπορούσε το speetouch να συγχρονίσει πάνω από 13.000 kbps  :Thinking: 
Άρα ή το attenuation, που δίνει το speetouch είναι λάθος (μπορείς να υπολογίσεις πόσο απέχεις από το dslam?)
ή η γραμμή που πήρες είναι ... παράδειγμα προς μίμηση  :Smile: 

Ελπίζω, στην συνέχεια να παραμείνει έτσι η γραμμή σου, γιατί υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο, αν έχεις προβλήματα στην τηλεφωνία να κατεβάσουν τον συγχρονισμό -που υποφέρει λιγάκι στο Upload.

Καλορίζικη η σύνδεση.

----------


## lexran

> Η απαντηση μου ηταν για τον φιλο lexran. Λογικα θα συγχρονισεις παραπανω, παιρνει περιπου 2 μερες να λειτουργησει φυσιολογικα η γραμμη.


Τη γραμμή την έχω 1 μήνα περίπου. Απλά έπεσε η ααφάλεια τις προάλλες και έτσι μετράει απο τότε το uptime...

----------


## Link

> Τελικά "το καλό πράγμα αργεί να γίνει", αλλά σε σένα Link, είναι υπερβολή.
> 
> 
> 
> Σύμφωνα με το attenuation 36, δεν θα μπορούσε το speetouch να συγχρονίσει πάνω από 13.000 kbps 
> Άρα ή το attenuation, που δίνει το speetouch είναι λάθος (μπορείς να υπολογίσεις πόσο απέχεις από το dslam?)
> ή η γραμμή που πήρες είναι ... παράδειγμα προς μίμηση 
> 
> Ελπίζω, στην συνέχεια να παραμείνει έτσι η γραμμή σου, γιατί υπάρχει το ενδεχόμενο, αν έχεις προβλήματα στην τηλεφωνία να κατεβάσουν τον συγχρονισμό -που υποφέρει λιγάκι στο Upload.
> ...


Τον ειχα κανει τον υπολογισμο της μεγιστης ταχυτητας και πραγματικα δεν πιστευα ποτε οτι θα κλειδωσω τοσο ψηλα!Τωρα για το attenuation αν ειναι λαθος τι να πω.Δεν ξερω. Παντως μεχρι πριν λιγους μηνες που ειχα 1Μbps τα στατιστικα ηταν 42 attenuation & 33 SNR(που λογικα σημαινει οτι εχει πολυ λιγο θορυβο η γραμμη).Η αποσταση μου απο το dslam παλι, ειναι γυρω στα 500 μετρα σε ευθεια.Oποτε ειχα συμπαιρανει οτι ειτε υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα στην καλωδιωση μεχρι τον κατανεμητη ειτε απο κει μεχρι το βρογχο.Και μετα μου ηρθε το κλειδωμα στα 17 και κατεβασμα μεχρι και 1500kb/s!Kαι εμεινα.Τι να πω δεν ξερω,παντως σιγουρα ειμαι πολυ ευχαριστημενος!Ελπιζω να κρατησει.Επισης σημερα ειδα οτι το upload εχει παει στα 963 απο 959,βεβαια θα μου πεις σιγα την βελτιωση but whatever.

----------


## Link

Συμφορουμιτες μου εχω κατι λιγο off-topic.Υπαρχει επιλογη απενεργοποιησης του Wi-fi στο speedtouch 780 ή εγω ειμαι τυφλος και δεν την βλεπω?
Επισης το firewall δεν θα επρεπε να εινα ενεργοποιημενο απο τις ρυθμισεις που εχει η Netone?Eυχαριστω.

----------


## lewton

> Συμφορουμιτες μου εχω κατι λιγο off-topic.Υπαρχει επιλογη απενεργοποιησης του Wi-fi στο speedtouch 780 ή εγω ειμαι τυφλος και δεν την βλεπω?
> Επισης το firewall δεν θα επρεπε να εινα ενεργοποιημενο απο τις ρυθμισεις που εχει η Netone?Eυχαριστω.


Κράτα πατημένο μερικά δευτερόλεπτα το κουμπί που βρίσκεται μπροστά, αριστερά (όπως κοιτάς) από τα λαμπάκια.  :Wink:

----------


## Link

> Κράτα πατημένο μερικά δευτερόλεπτα το κουμπί που βρίσκεται μπροστά, αριστερά (όπως κοιτάς) από τα λαμπάκια.


Kαι εγω εψαχνα στο interface τοση ωρα.Nα 'σαι καλα και παλι Lewton. :Smile:

----------


## ariadgr

> Kαι εγω εψαχνα στο interface τοση ωρα.Nα 'σαι καλα και παλι Lewton.


Σίγουρα υπάρχει και στο interface κάπου.

----------


## Link

> Σίγουρα υπάρχει και στο interface κάπου.


Τοτε ειμαι τυφλος!

----------


## ariadgr

> Τοτε ειμαι τυφλος!


Ρίξε μια ματιά στο PDF για το WiFi που έχουν στο site
(Για το σπίτι > Υποστήριξη > Οδηγοί Εγκατάστασης & Ρύθμισης)
στη σελίδα 2

Είναι το interface enabled.  :Wink:

----------


## liakjim

> Τοτε ειμαι τυφλος!


Home -> Home Network -> Interfaces - > Wlan : (Ονομα δικτυου) - > Configure και απλα ξε - τικαρεις το " Interface enabled "  :Razz:

----------


## Link

> Ρίξε μια ματιά στο PDF για το WiFi που έχουν στο site
> (Για το σπίτι > Υποστήριξη > Οδηγοί Εγκατάστασης & Ρύθμισης)
> στη σελίδα 2
> 
> Είναι το interface enabled.


Αυτο το δοκιμασα,το ξετικαρα και το σημα συνεχιζε να εμφανιζεται στο wi-fi.Μαλλον δεν του εδωσα τον χρονο του ωστε να μην εμφανιζεται πλεον το σημα.Τι να πω δεν ξερω...

----------


## ariadgr

> Αυτο το δοκιμασα,το ξετικαρα και το σημα συνεχιζε να εμφανιζεται στο wi-fi.Μαλλον δεν του εδωσα τον χρονο του ωστε να μην εμφανιζεται πλεον το σημα.Τι να πω δεν ξερω...


Αφού το ξε-τικαρες, πάτησες και Apply ;  :Thinking:

----------


## Link

> Αφού το ξε-τικαρες, πάτησες και Apply ;


Ε σαφεστατα!Με προσβαλεις! :Biggrin:

----------


## lewton

> Kαι εγω εψαχνα στο interface τοση ωρα.Nα 'σαι καλα και παλι Lewton.


Χαρά μου να βοηθώ φίλους του Link (αν και εσύ προτιμάς τον Link του Twilight Princess για το avatar σου, δε θα τα χαλάσουμε  :Smile:  ).

----------


## Link

> Χαρά μου να βοηθώ φίλους του Link (αν και εσύ προτιμάς τον Link του Twilight Princess για το avatar σου, δε θα τα χαλάσουμε  ).


 :Respekt:  :Respekt:  :Respekt:

----------


## vOOz

Μια ερωτηση, γιατι χαθηκα λιγο.. Πηραν τηλ απο την νετονε (ειμαι ακομα στα 4mbit) και ειπαν στην μανα μου -ελειπα εγω- οτι να μπω στο /speedtest και λεει ετσι θα φτιαξω την γραμμη μου..!! wtf? monitoraroun τα files η κατι τετοιο? Η ειπαν ο,τι να ναι στην μανα μου?

----------


## efd

> Μια ερωτηση, γιατι χαθηκα λιγο.. Πηραν τηλ απο την νετονε (ειμαι ακομα στα 4mbit) και ειπαν στην μανα μου -ελειπα εγω- οτι να μπω στο /speedtest και λεει ετσι θα φτιαξω την γραμμη μου..!! wtf? monitoraroun τα files η κατι τετοιο? Η ειπαν ο,τι να ναι στην μανα μου?


Μάλλον speedtouch θα της είπαν.. Αλλά τι ακριβώς να κάνεις εκεί?  :Thinking: 
Ισως ένα restart μεσα απο το interface για να επανασυγχρονισει το router..

----------


## vOOz

> Μάλλον speedtouch θα της είπαν.. Αλλά τι ακριβώς να κάνεις εκεί? 
> Ισως ένα restart μεσα απο το interface για να επανασυγχρονισει το router..


οχι οχι www.netone.gr/speedtest της ειπαν, απλα εγω το εγραψα ετσι για συντομια.. Εκανα ρεσταρτ τιποτα.. Παλι στα 4 ειμαι (το ξερω οτι ακουγεται περιεργο  :Razz: ). Απλα δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως θα "φτιαξει η γραμμη μου" επειδη θα κανω ενα speedtest..

----------


## limassol

Hi all!! Μόλις έβαλα το modem και ενεργοποιήθικα παραθέτω τα stats..
Uptime:0 days, 6:50:17  Modulation:G.992.5 annex A  Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:946 / 16.182  Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:19,05 / 173,85  Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:12,0 / 19,0  Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:10,5 / 22,0  SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:11,0 / 12,5  Vendor ID (Local/Remote):TMMB / BDCM  Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Power (Local/Remote):0 / 0  Loss of Link (Remote):0  Error Seconds (Local/Remote):0 / 0  FEC Errors (Up/Down):22 / 21.393  CRC Errors (Up/Down):0 / 295  HEC Errors (Up/Down):10 / 261
πως σας φένονται... :Very Happy:  w8ing..

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Καλοριζικος!! :One thumb up:

----------


## makiro3

Μήπως βαδίζουμε στα χνάρια άλλων εταιρειών και μπαίνει κόφτης;;;;

Γιατί αν δεν είναι κόφτης αυτό τι είναι;;

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Ελπιζω πως οχι, αλλα για να δουμε :Thinking:

----------


## limassol

mates... έκανα ενα ρεσταρτ το μοδεμ κοιτάχτε άλλαξε το σνρ 
	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:07:45
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	950 / 16.161
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/MB]:	583,00 / 1,87
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 22,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,5 / 12,0
wtf...

----------


## ariadgr

> mates... έκανα ενα ρεσταρτ το μοδεμ κοιτάχτε άλλαξε το σνρ


Το πρόβλημα δεν βλέπω...
Είναι λογικό να παίζει το SNR, και για μισή μονάδα δεν τίθεται καν θέμα.

----------


## limassol

ty ariad!πως την βλέπετε την γραμμή μου?πόσα είναι το μαχ που μπορώ να πιάσω 19mbps?

----------


## efd

> Μήπως βαδίζουμε στα χνάρια άλλων εταιρειών και μπαίνει κόφτης;;;;
> 
> Γιατί αν δεν είναι κόφτης αυτό τι είναι;;


Το du meter που χρησιμοποιείς μετραει την ταχυτητα την οφελιμη ή μαζι και το overhead?

----------


## dimpard

> ty ariad!πως την βλέπετε την γραμμή μου?πόσα είναι το μαχ που μπορώ να πιάσω 19mbps?


19 θεωρητικά. Στη πράξη, με την ισχύουσα πρακτική της εταιρείας να κρατά το SN Margin στο 12,θα μείνεις στα 16.

----------


## gdp77

Μετά από 10 μήνες αναμονής στη Vivodi, έκανα αίτηση στη netone για 24άρα + τηλεφωνία. Και εκεί που επί εβδομαδιαίας βάσης βριζόμουν μέσω fax και τηλ με τη Vivodi, η netone κάνει το εξής κουφό και τα σπάει :

Δεν πρόλαβαν να περάσουν 20 μέρες από την αίτηση και ξαφνικά μου κόβεται το τηλ + internet. Αναρωτιέμαι : "Ρε μπας και.....;" . Βάζω το router της netone στην πρίζα και βλέπω internet και τηλ κτλ κτλ... Με σύνδεσαν τόσο γρήγορα που ούτε τηλέφωνο δεν πρόλαβαν να με πάρουν να με ενημερώσουν LOL. Το modem κλείδωσε στα 17,1 Mbps και όλα βαίνουν καλώς. 

Μπράβο στη NETONE λοιπόν !!!

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Μετά από 10 μήνες αναμονής στη Vivodi, έκανα αίτηση στη netone για 24άρα + τηλεφωνία. Και εκεί που επί εβδομαδιαίας βάσης βριζόμουν μέσω fax και τηλ με τη Vivodi, η netone κάνει το εξής κουφό και τα σπάει :
> 
> Δεν πρόλαβαν να περάσουν 20 μέρες από την αίτηση και ξαφνικά μου κόβεται το τηλ + internet. Αναρωτιέμαι : "Ρε μπας και.....;" . Βάζω το router της netone στην πρίζα και βλέπω internet και τηλ κτλ κτλ... Με σύνδεσαν τόσο γρήγορα που ούτε τηλέφωνο δεν πρόλαβαν να με πάρουν να με ενημερώσουν LOL. Το modem κλείδωσε στα 17,1 Mbps και όλα βαίνουν καλώς. 
> 
> Μπράβο στη NETONE λοιπόν !!!


Καλοριζικος!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## stergios_ath

Παίδες μετά απο 3 μήνες που είμαι ενεργοποιημένος, η σύνδεση μου περνάει παιδικές ασθένειες... Το πρόβλημα μου έχει να κάνει με αποσυνδέσεις της γραμμής που ξεκίνησαν μετά απο την φορητότητα ενός αριθμού του ΟΤΕ πάνω στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Όλο το διάστημα η γραμμή σταθερότατη! Uptime 4-5 μέρες, ίσως και παραπάνω πολλές φορές. Αλλά εδώ και 2 μέρες μετά την φορητότητα κάθε μία ώρα το πολύ θα κάνει restart. Μου προτείνεται κάτι, προτού καλέσω το CC και μου υποβαθμίσουν την γραμμή...

Σας παραθέτω και τα στατιστικά τηε γραμμής μου:

Uptime: 0 days, 0:18:09 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 18.323 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 7,61 / 11,76 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 17,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 5,0 / 13,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 12,5 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 13 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 250 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 187.720 / 22.988 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 3.835 / 528 

Ευχαριστώ,
Στέργιος

----------


## polv

> Μετά από 10 μήνες αναμονής στη Vivodi, έκανα αίτηση στη netone για 24άρα + τηλεφωνία. Και εκεί που επί εβδομαδιαίας βάσης βριζόμουν μέσω fax και τηλ με τη Vivodi, η netone κάνει το εξής κουφό και τα σπάει :
> 
> Δεν πρόλαβαν να περάσουν 20 μέρες από την αίτηση και ξαφνικά μου κόβεται το τηλ + internet. Αναρωτιέμαι : "Ρε μπας και.....;" . Βάζω το router της netone στην πρίζα και βλέπω internet και τηλ κτλ κτλ... Με σύνδεσαν τόσο γρήγορα που ούτε τηλέφωνο δεν πρόλαβαν να με πάρουν να με ενημερώσουν LOL. Το modem κλείδωσε στα 17,1 Mbps και όλα βαίνουν καλώς. 
> 
> Μπράβο στη NETONE λοιπόν !!!


 :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:  :One thumb up:

----------


## vOOz

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 12:37:58
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	509 / 3.356
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:	918,36 / 1,01
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 24,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	-26,0 / 14,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	45 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	650 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	545.168 / 14.989.423
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	25.363 / 4.136
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	193.609 / 2.961

Σχολια? Η netone λεει οτι η γραμμη μου δεν παει πανω απο 3mbit.. Με tellas ειχα 6-8mbit..

----------


## No-Name

> Παίδες μετά απο 3 μήνες που είμαι ενεργοποιημένος, η σύνδεση μου περνάει παιδικές ασθένειες... Το πρόβλημα μου έχει να κάνει με αποσυνδέσεις της γραμμής που ξεκίνησαν μετά απο την φορητότητα ενός αριθμού του ΟΤΕ πάνω στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ. Όλο το διάστημα η γραμμή σταθερότατη! Uptime 4-5 μέρες, ίσως και παραπάνω πολλές φορές. Αλλά εδώ και 2 μέρες μετά την φορητότητα κάθε μία ώρα το πολύ θα κάνει restart. Μου προτείνεται κάτι, προτού καλέσω το CC και μου υποβαθμίσουν την γραμμή...
> 
> Σας παραθέτω και τα στατιστικά τηε γραμμής μου:
> 
> Uptime: 0 days, 0:18:09 
> Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 18.323 
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 7,61 / 11,76 
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 17,0 
> ...


Ενημερωτικά σου λέω ότι η φορητότητα δεν έχει να κάνει με το ρούτερ και γενικά με την υπηρεσία adsl.

Διαβολική σύμπτωση θα ήταν.

----------


## ariadgr

> Uptime:    0 days, 12:37:58
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    509 / 3.356
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:    918,36 / 1,01
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,5
>  Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    11,5 / *24,5*
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    -26,0 / 14,0
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM
> Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
>  Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):    45 / 0
> ...


Η γραμμή σου έχει *υπερβολικό θόρυβο*.

1) Το modem το έχεις συνδεδεμένο στην πρίζα αφετηρία (σαλόνι/χωλ);
2) Χρησιμοποιείς φίλτρα/splitter;
3) Έχεις δοκιμάσει να απομονώσεις τις άλλες πρίζες και να μείνει μόνο η πρίζα του σαλονιού.
4) Έχει γίνει μέτρηση συγχρονισμού στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας;

----------


## No-Name

Φίλτρα και σπλίτερ δεν χρειάζεσαι πάντως εφόσον δεν δίνει POTS

----------


## ariadgr

> Φίλτρα και σπλίτερ δεν χρειάζεσαι πάντως εφόσον δεν δίνει POTS


Επίτηδες ρωτάω, για να δούμε αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στη συνδεσμολογία.  :Wink:

----------


## elizabeth1

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	4,5 / 11,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 16,0

Να τα δικά μου αυτές τις μέρες γιατί έχω υψηλό Sn 16! οεο?

........Auto merged post: elizabeth1 added 0 Minutes and 39 Seconds later........

Uptime:	3 days, 16:42:45
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 17.619
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]:	12,44 / 9,08
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	4,5 / 11,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 16,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	753 / 36.199
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 186
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	169 / 150

----------


## ariadgr

> γιατί έχω υψηλό Sn 16! οεο?


Δοκίμασε να κάνεις μία φορά power off / on το speedtouch, το SNR παραμένει 16;

----------


## elizabeth1

οχι δεν το εχω κανει αλο off μετα το 16

........Auto merged post: elizabeth1 added 0 Minutes and 46 Seconds later........

ειναι κακο να ειναι 16?

........Auto merged post: elizabeth1 added 1 Minutes and 58 Seconds later........

ειναι κακο να ειναι 16?

----------


## ariadgr

> οχι δεν το εχω κανει αλο off μετα το 16
> ειναι κακο να ειναι 16?


Οχι δεν είναι "κακό", όσο ψηλότερο το SNR τόσο πιο σταθερή η γραμμή.
Απλώς αν ήταν χαμηλότερο θα συγχρόνιζες ψηλότερα.
Γι' αυτό σου έγραψα να δοκιμάσεις off/on μία φορά, να δεις αν θα αλλάξει.

----------


## elizabeth1

Uptime:	0 days, 0:01:10
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 19.256
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	229,00 / 56,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 15,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	4,5 / 11,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 12,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	753 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	174 / 0

----------


## vOOz

> Η γραμμή σου έχει *υπερβολικό θόρυβο*.
> 
> 1) Το modem το έχεις συνδεδεμένο στην πρίζα αφετηρία (σαλόνι/χωλ);
> 2) Χρησιμοποιείς φίλτρα/splitter;
> 3) Έχεις δοκιμάσει να απομονώσεις τις άλλες πρίζες και να μείνει μόνο η πρίζα του σαλονιού.
> 4) Έχει γίνει μέτρηση συγχρονισμού στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας;


1) ναι
2) οχι
3) οχι, σιγα μην καταστρεψω το σπιτι, για μια εταιρια που δεν ασχολειται
4) οχι

Ο τυπας εχθες, μου λεει με πολυ σταρχ***ο υφακι "η γραμμη σας κλειδωνει στα 3mbit. δεν παει αλλο. σας εχουμε βαλει οριο 5mbit και κλειδωνει εκει. δεν γινεται τιποτα, με οποιαδηποτε αλλη εταιρια".
Ε θα τρελαθω ρε γμτ. Προχθες για 10 λεπτα πως με πηγαν στα 8?

Uptime:	0 days, 8:57:10
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	509 / 3.800
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	5,62 / 17,57
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 24,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	21,0 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	550.181 / 3.562
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	25.586 / 10
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	194.705 / 9

καλυτερα? Τι αλλο να κανω?

----------


## dimpard

> .........
> 
> Τι αλλο να κανω?


Όπως σου έγραψε ο ariadgr, "Η γραμμή σου έχει υπερβολικό θόρυβο."
Μπορεί να οφείλεται σε:
1/Στη γραμμή από το Dslam μέχρι τον κανανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας, οπότε δηλώνεις βλάβη και ελπίζεις να το διορθώσουν.
2/Στο κομμάτι των καλωδίων από τον κατανεμητή μέχρι τη πρίζα - αφετηρία του διαμερίσματος σου (σπάνιο) και 
3/Στην εσωτερική καλωδίωση του διαμερίσματος.

Αν, όπως σου λέει ο ariadgr δοκιμάσεις να απομονώσεις τις άλλες πρίζες και να μείνει μόνο η πρίζα του σαλονιού, δεν καταστρέφεις το σπίτι και υπάρχουν αρκετές πιθανότητες να λυθεί το πρόβλημα.
Δεν θα το κάνεις για την αδιάφορη εταιρεία, αλλά για σένα.
Άσχημα θα είναι, αν βρεθεί και διορθωθεί η βλάβη, να συγχρονίζει το speedtouch παραπάνω από τα 10? :Thinking: 

Μόλις διάβασα αυτό το post σου http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showpost...4&postcount=22
και τα έχεις ψάξει αυτά τα θέματα. Είχες το ίδιο πρόβλημα με την Tellas. Μένει να δηλώσεις βλάβη στην Netone.

----------


## Astaroth7

> 1) ναι
> 2) οχι
> 3) οχι, σιγα μην καταστρεψω το σπιτι, για μια εταιρια που δεν ασχολειται
> 4) οχι
> 
> Ο τυπας εχθες, μου λεει με πολυ σταρχ***ο υφακι "η γραμμη σας κλειδωνει στα 3mbit. δεν παει αλλο. σας εχουμε βαλει οριο 5mbit και κλειδωνει εκει. δεν γινεται τιποτα, με οποιαδηποτε αλλη εταιρια".
> Ε θα τρελαθω ρε γμτ. Προχθες για 10 λεπτα πως με πηγαν στα 8?
> 
> Uptime:	0 days, 8:57:10
> ...




Μία ιδέα κάπως αμφιλεγόμενη:

Γιατί δεν κάνεις αίτηση για νέα γραμμή (ανενεργό βρόχο)?
Θα σου κοστίσει 50  αλλά θα έχεις 2 μήνες δωρεάν ενώ άμα σε συστήσει και κάποιος θα έχεις άλλα 20  έκπτωση!
Και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί η νέα γραμμή να είναι καλύτερη από την παλιά  :Wink:  Και άμα όντως είναι, κάνεις φορητότητα τα νούμερά σου και καταργείς την παλιά!
Δεν έχεις να χάσεις και τίποτα!  :Razz:

----------


## vOOz

> Μία ιδέα κάπως αμφιλεγόμενη:
> 
> Γιατί δεν κάνεις αίτηση για νέα γραμμή (ανενεργό βρόχο)?
> Θα σου κοστίσει 50  αλλά θα έχεις 2 μήνες δωρεάν ενώ άμα σε συστήσει και κάποιος θα έχεις άλλα 20  έκπτωση!
> Και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, μπορεί η νέα γραμμή να είναι καλύτερη από την παλιά  Και άμα όντως είναι, κάνεις φορητότητα τα νούμερά σου και καταργείς την παλιά!
> Δεν έχεις να χάσεις και τίποτα!


σορρυ μολις τωρα ενεργοποιηθηκα! Θα ξαναγραφτω? αλλα 50 ευρω?  :Thumb down: 
dimpard ναι το εχω ψαξει.. το σπιτι μου εχει μια χαρα καλωδιωση.. Εκει ειναι το θεμα! η νετονε επιμενει οτι ΔΕΝ παει αλλο, χωρις αιτιολογια, και δεν εχουν προτινει ακομα να ερθουν να ελεγξουν.. περιμενω ακομα μπας και..

----------


## ariadgr

> καλυτερα? Τι αλλο να κανω?


Στείλε ένα email στο helpdesk και ζήτα να κανονίσετε ραντεβού με τεχνικό, για μέτρηση της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας.

----------


## ariadgr

> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    1.023 / *19.256*
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    4,5 / 11,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    12,0 / *12,0*


Άριστα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## troll

> 3) οχι, σιγα μην καταστρεψω το σπιτι, για μια εταιρια που δεν ασχολειται


Δεν χρειάζεται να καταστρέψεις το σπίτι σου απλά άνοιξε την κεντρική μπίζα του τηλεφώνου και από τα 2 - 4 ζέυγη που θα βρεις συνδεδεμένα παράλληλα βρες με δοκιμές ποιο έχει το σήμα  που έρχετε άπό έξω (κεντρική γραμμή) ... άφησε αυτό μόνο συνδεδεμένο και άφησε αποσυνδεμένα τα άλλα ... πίστεψε με θα δεις θεαματικά αποτελέσματα ...

----------


## elizabeth1

Ariadgr  τελικά εσύ επιτελής κοινωνικό έργο εδώ ..χαχα πάντως εντάξει εγώ έχω ξεπεράσει το θέμα σε πια ταχύτητα σινχρονιζω  πλέον …αν είναι στα 17 με 19 αλά το θέμα είναι να μην αργή να βλέπω σελίδες και να κατεβάζω στοιχειωδώς  και φυσικά να μην μείνω ποτέ χωρίς internet Έως σήμερα είμαι βασικά ευχαριστημένη  πλην που καμία φορά αργούν οι σελίδες …

----------


## troll

> Ariadgr  τελικά εσύ επιτελής κοινωνικό έργο εδώ ..χαχα πάντως εντάξει εγώ έχω ξεπεράσει το θέμα σε πια ταχύτητα σινχρονιζω  πλέον …αν είναι στα 17 με 19 αλά το θέμα είναι να μην αργή να βλέπω σελίδες και να κατεβάζω στοιχειωδώς  και φυσικά να μην μείνω ποτέ χωρίς internet Έως σήμερα είμαι βασικά ευχαριστημένη  πλην που καμία φορά αργούν οι σελίδες …


Ειναι απλά πάντα θετικός προσπαθόντας να λύσει ένα πρόβλημα και όχι να κρίνει τον άλλο όπως κάνουμε εμείς οι άλλοι ανούσια τις πιο πολλές φορές ... μακάρι να είχα την ψυχραιμία του ...  :One thumb up:

----------


## vOOz

> Δεν χρειάζεται να καταστρέψεις το σπίτι σου απλά άνοιξε την κεντρική μπίζα του τηλεφώνου και από τα 2 - 4 ζέυγη που θα βρεις συνδεδεμένα παράλληλα βρες με δοκιμές ποιο έχει το σήμα  που έρχετε άπό έξω (κεντρική γραμμή) ... άφησε αυτό μόνο συνδεδεμένο και άφησε αποσυνδεμένα τα άλλα ... πίστεψε με θα δεις θεαματικά αποτελέσματα ...


Ωραια! Θα το δοκιμασω αυριο το πρωι με την δροσουλα και θα σας πω αποτελεσματα.. Αλλα δεν ειναι λιγο περιεργο που με αλλον παροχο, same μπριζες, επιανα μεχρι και 8mbit? (παραπανω δεν ειχα δοκιμασει..)
Επισης μια αλλη ερωτηση.. το SNR μου γιατι ειναι 14? Δεν μπορουν να το χαμηλωσουν αυτοι?

----------


## troll

Το σήμα της ΝΕΤΟΝΕ διφέρει από τις άλλες στο στα εξης:
ΟΙ άλλες εταιρίες στο στέλνουν PSTN μαζί με το ιντερνετ και χρειάζεσε το spliter και ένα τηλέφωνο και ρούτερ για να πάρεις ότι σου δείνουν ... στην ΝΕΤΟΝΕ το ρούτερ πάιζει το ρόλο του διαμορφωτή για τον τηλέφωνο και το ιντερνετ ... παίζει λοιπόν μεγάλο ρόλο το σήμα να είναι δυνατό για δουλέψουν και τα δύο άψογα  .... αν έχεις συνδέσει παράλληλα κι άλλα καλώδια τότε το σήμα άποδυναμώνετε με αποτέλεσμα να έχεις χαμηλή επίδοση του ρούτερ ... το sn σου είναι ψηλά μπορείς να του πάρεις τηλέφωνο και να τος πεις να το κατεβάσουν στο 12 έτσι σίγουρα πάρεις περισσότερα Mbps ...

----------


## panosdr

Να πάρει ποιούς τηλέφωνο ; Υπάρχει τεχνική εξυπηρέτηση σ' αυτή την εταιρία;;;; Τελικά μάλλον πολύ περιτύλιγμα αλλά χωρίς ουσία είναι! Και μη δω ποστάρισμα από κανά Νετone εδώ. Υπάρχει ερώτημα στο subforum τους και ακόμα καλύτερα αίτημα από τις 25/2 στην εταιρία τους. Ας κοιτάνε πρώτα εκεί και μετά ας κάνουν δημόσιες σχέσεις!

----------


## limassol

ξέρω οτι μερικοί θα στεναχωρηθούν με αυτά που θα πω...πολυ κλάψα ΡΕ παιδιά μα πάρα πολύ...ποτε δεν πρόκειται να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.... το καταλαβαίνω να μην έχεις τηλέφωνο, το καταλαβαίνω να συγχρονίζεις σε 10-8-4 mbit αλλά, να ακούω συγχρονίζω στα 16 έπρεπε να ήμουν 24 ffs. anyway gl all

----------


## stergios_ath

> ξέρω οτι μερικοί θα στεναχωρηθούν με αυτά που θα πω...πολυ κλάψα ΡΕ παιδιά μα πάρα πολύ...ποτε δεν πρόκειται να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι.... το καταλαβαίνω να μην έχεις τηλέφωνο, το καταλαβαίνω να συγχρονίζεις σε 10-8-4 mbit αλλά, να ακούω συγχρονίζω στα 16 έπρεπε να ήμουν 24 ffs. anyway gl all


 :One thumb up:

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Εχω μια "χαζη" απορια...οι χρονοκαρτες λειτουργουν απο σταθερο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ?

----------


## No-Name

> Εχω μια "χαζη" απορια...οι χρονοκαρτες λειτουργουν απο σταθερο ΝΕΤΟΝΕ?


Οχι δεν μπορεις να χρησιμοποιήσεις

----------


## liakjim

Ενω μεχρι κ χθες ειχα σε οποιαδηποτε περιπτωση κατωφλι τα 1.1 - 1.3 Mbyte/sec σημερα με ιδιαιτερη χαρα βλεπω τα εξης (ελπιζω να κρατησει.... :Razz: )  :

----------


## satyros

> Στείλε ένα email στο helpdesk και ζήτα να κανονίσετε ραντεβού με τεχνικό, για μέτρηση της ταχύτητας συγχρονισμού στον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας.


σε μένα που έχουν έρθει τρεις φορές κ έχουν αλλάξει ρούτερ μια φορά κ ενώ οι τεχνικοί τα βρίσκουν όλα τέλεια κλειδώνω στα 3600 κ σύμφωνα με την ΝΕΤΟΝΕ δεν ξερουν που οφείλεται ούτε μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι άλλο πλέον, λες αν τους στείλω στο helpdesk να ξανακάνουν τον κόπο?
Δεν τους κόβω

----------


## pstr

> Ενω μεχρι κ χθες ειχα σε οποιαδηποτε περιπτωση κατωφλι τα 1.1 - 1.3 Mbyte/sec σημερα με ιδιαιτερη χαρα βλεπω τα εξης (ελπιζω να κρατησει....) :


Τώρα τί είδες εσύ και χάρηκες; Τα spikes που έκανε η γραμμή (και μάλλον εννοείς Υψηλότερη Ταχύτητα και όχι κατώφλι, έτσι) ;


* Άκυρο, τώρα είδα το 1,9MB...*

----------


## liakjim

> Τώρα τί είδες εσύ και χάρηκες; Τα spikes που έκανε η γραμμή (και μάλλον εννοείς Υψηλότερη Ταχύτητα και όχι κατώφλι, έτσι) ;
> 
> 
> * Άκυρο, τώρα είδα το 1,9MB...*


Ε ναι βρε... :Razz:  , αργοτερα ειδα και 2.1 σχεδον σταθερα :One thumb up:

----------


## panajotisp

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, πρώτο post με τη συνδεση NetOne.
13 εργάσιμες ακριβώς και με την ημερομηνία που είχε δώσει ο Οτε.
Τηλέφωνο Κ Α Μ Π Α Ν Α......
Internet ακόμα χαμηλά 
	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:15:50
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	833 / 4.990
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	1,65 / 2,11
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	14,5 / 28,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 13,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	93.597 / 8.085
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1.619 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	499 / 0

αλλά είναι ακόμα νωρίς.
I will keep everyone posted.

Πάνος

----------


## ariadgr

> Internet ακόμα χαμηλά


Έχεις κρατήσει στατιστικά συγχρονισμού από την προηγούμενή σου σύνδεση;

Η NetOne είναι Full LLU;

Έχεις συνδεδεμένο το modem στην πρίζα-αφετηρία;

----------


## panajotisp

To attenuation έπεσε απο το 30.5 to sn margin δεν το θυμάμαι ακριβώς, αλλά πρέπει να ήτα στο 19 εαν θυμάμαι καλά.
Full  με φορητότητα και ναι το router είναι στη πρίζα αφετηρία στο σαλόνι. αλλιώς δεν θα δούλευε και το τηλέφωνο εαν νομίζω σωστά.
Ο αδερφός μου στον επάνω όροφο έχει On telecoms με χειρότερα στατιστικά 9889 down.

----------


## ariadgr

> Full  με φορητότητα και ναι το router είναι στη πρίζα αφετηρία στο σαλόνι. *αλλιώς δεν θα δούλευε και το τηλέφωνο εαν νομίζω σωστά*.


Τα τηλέφωνα που δουλεύουν τώρα, φαντάζομαι τα έχεις συνδεδεμένα στις θύρες Phone του Speedtouch.

Δοκίμασε να απομονώσεις τα άλλα δωμάτια από την πρίζα-αφετηρία, δηλαδή να αφήσεις στην πρίζα μόνο το ζευγάρι που φέρνει τη γραμμή από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας, και δώσε μας εκ νεου στατιστικά συγχρονισμού.

----------


## panajotisp

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:00:24
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.019 / 9.081
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	7,00 / 10,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,0 / 26,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	339.031 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	5.584 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.669 / 0

χωρίς καμιά πρίζα συνδεδεμένη.

Ανέβηκαν αλλά βλέπω ότι το down έχει κι άλλο για να ανέβει.

----------


## GEANMAGE

Ξέρει κανείς αν τα χαρακτηριστικά ειναι κανονικά για περιοχή ΑΝΑΚΑΣΑΣ

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 987 / 6.417 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 1,15 / 6,83 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 18,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 20,5 / 40,0 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 12,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 219 / 84.786 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 24 / 82 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 146 / 56

----------


## ariadgr

> χωρίς καμιά πρίζα συνδεδεμένη.
> Ανέβηκαν αλλά βλέπω ότι το down έχει κι άλλο για να ανέβει.


Άρα η καλωδίωση σου δημιουργούσε σοβαρό πρόβλημα.

Τώρα για το ότι δεν έχεις υψηλότερο downstream μπορεί να φταίει η καλωδίωση από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμα, καθώς με το attenuation που έχεις θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζεις ψηλότερα.

Υπολογισμός θεωρητικής μέγιστης ταχύτητας ADSL και ADSL2+

Επίσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να ζητήσεις να σου κατεβάσουν το SN margin σε 9-10 για να ανέβει λίγο ακόμα η ταχύτητα.

Εαν σε ενδιαφέρει να δουλέψουν οι υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού, πάρε μία δίγραμμη πρίζα τηλεφώνου (2 x RJ-11) και ακολούθησε το: 
*Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*

----------


## ariadgr

> Ξέρει κανείς αν τα χαρακτηριστικά ειναι κανονικά για περιοχή ΑΝΑΚΑΣΑΣ


Έχεις συνδεδεμένο το modem στην πρίζα-αφετηρία;

Διάβασε τη συζήτηση που είχα παραπάνω με τον panajotisp.

----------


## psycost

Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:02:31
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	821 / 6.078
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	86,00 / 380,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 0,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	15,5 / 35,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	8,5 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / GSPN
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	1 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 4
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	1 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 0

Χτες συνδέθηκα.Ο συγχρονισμός είναι σίγουρα χαμηλός.Η εξασθένηση;

----------


## ariadgr

> Χτες συνδέθηκα.Ο συγχρονισμός είναι σίγουρα χαμηλός.Η εξασθένηση;


Έχεις συνδεδεμένο το modem στην πρίζα-αφετηρία;

Διάβασε τη συζήτηση που είχα παραπάνω με τον panajotisp.

----------


## panajotisp

> Άρα η καλωδίωση σου δημιουργούσε σοβαρό πρόβλημα.
> 
> Τώρα για το ότι δεν έχεις υψηλότερο downstream μπορεί να φταίει η καλωδίωση από τον κατανεμητή της πολυκατοικίας μέχρι το διαμέρισμα, καθώς με το attenuation που έχεις θα έπρεπε να συγχρονίζεις ψηλότερα.
> 
> Υπολογισμός θεωρητικής μέγιστης ταχύτητας ADSL και ADSL2+
> 
> Επίσης μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις να ζητήσεις να σου κατεβάσουν το SN margin σε 9-10 για να ανέβει λίγο ακόμα η ταχύτητα.
> 
> Εαν σε ενδιαφέρει να δουλέψουν οι υπόλοιπες πρίζες του σπιτιού, πάρε μία δίγραμμη πρίζα τηλεφώνου (2 x RJ-11) και ακολούθησε το: 
> *Τηλεφωνια σε ολο το σπιτι απο μια κεντρικη γραμμη*


Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
Διπλοκατοικία έχουμε και τα καλώδια τα είχε αλλάξει ο Οτε πριν απο 5 χρόνια και είχε περάσει περισσότερες γραμμές. Μετά απο 1-2 restart λόγω διακοπών ρεύματος το downstream δεν λέει να ανέβει. Λέω να το αφήσω για λίγες ημέρες να δω που θα πάει και μετά να τους πάρω ένα τηλέφωνο.

----------


## RIBO06

Χθες συνδεθηκα και μετα απο ένα reset του router τα στατιστικα της γραμμής είναι:

Uptime: 0 days, 0:03:55 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.142 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 39,00 / 20,00 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 11,5 / 18,5 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 7,5 / 17,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,5 / 12,0 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 1 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 40 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 40.962 / 71 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 795 / 0 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 19.151 / 0 

 επειδή δεν γνωρίζω και πολλά πραγματα,είναι εντάξει η γραμμη;

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

Αρκετα καλα ειναι αν και θα μπορουσες να συγχρονισεις παραπανω. Για ελεγξε λιγο την εσωτερικη καλωδιωση!

----------


## RIBO06

δηλαδη δείχνει οτι υπάρχει καπου προβλημα;μήπως θα μπορουσες να μου πεις κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο;

ευχαριστώ.

----------


## sportis

Επιτελους ενεργοποιηθηκα  :Worthy:  :Worthy: 

........Auto merged post: sportis added 16 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	857 / 5.957
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	11,56 / 109,63

μονο 6 mb ρε γαματο λιγα ειναι με την on ημουν στα 10mb 
που μπορω να δω αν σηκωνει και αλλο η γραμμη μου ρε παιδια?

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Επιτελους ενεργοποιηθηκα 
> 
> ........Auto merged post: sportis added 16 Minutes and 36 Seconds later........
> 
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	857 / 5.957
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	11,56 / 109,63
> 
> μονο 6 mb ρε γαματο λιγα ειναι με την on ημουν στα 10mb 
> που μπορω να δω αν σηκωνει και αλλο η γραμμη μου ρε παιδια?


Καλορίζικος!για πες μας τα στατιστικά σου να δούμε

----------


## sportis

απο που θα τα δω???
γιατι δεν το ξερω αυτο το router :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> απο που θα τα δω???
> γιατι δεν το ξερω αυτο το router


http://192.168.1.254

Username: User
Password: ΤΟ SERIAL NUMBER ΤΟΥ ΡΟΥΤΕΡ ΣΟΥ

για να δεις τα ΣΤΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΑ πας στο BROABAND CONNECTION -> VIEW MORE -> DETAILS

αν θυμαμαι καλα.

----------


## sportis

Uptime:	0 days, 5:45:35
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	857 / 5.957
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	50,62 / 244,32
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 19,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	16,0 / 33,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	13,5 / 12,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 44.604
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 60
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	5 / 54


τι λετε παει παραπανω η γραμμη μου???

----------


## ariadgr

> τι λετε παει παραπανω η γραμμη μου???


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...32#post1861732

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Uptime:    0 days, 5:45:35
> Modulation:    G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:    857 / 5.957
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:    50,62 / 244,32
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:    12,0 / 19,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:    16,0 / 33,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    13,5 / 12,0
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote):    TMMB / BDCM
> Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):    0 / 0
> ...


βαση αυτου Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,0 / *33,0
*οτι εχεις μια αποσταση απο το κεντρο της νετονε

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:    *13,5* / 12,0 οτι εχεις καποιο θορυβο στην γραμμη ισως και προβλημα στα καλωδια (με καθε επιφυλαξη)

----------


## sportis

με την on ειχα ακριβως τα ιδια στατιστικα και επιανα ανετα 10 mb. τους πηρα τωρα τηλ και μου ειπαν να αφησουμε να περασουν 2 μερουλες και να τους ξανα καλεσω.

----------


## dimpard

> δηλαδη δείχνει οτι υπάρχει καπου προβλημα;μήπως θα μπορουσες να μου πεις κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο;
> 
> ευχαριστώ.


Με Line Attenuation (Down) [dB]:  17,5, θεωρητικά μπορεί η γραμμή να συγχρονίσει παραπάνω από τα 15.142.
Υπάρχουν αδρά 2 πιθανότητες: 
1/ η Netone δεν έχει ακόμη ρυθμίσει την σύνδεση ή
2/ έχεις κάποιο "βραχυκύκλωμα" στην γραμμή, το οποίο σου ρίχνει το SN Margin στο 12. 
Το τελευταίο σημαίνει ότι παλιά καλώδια, κακές επαφές ή παλιές πρίζες στο διαμέρισμα, μπορεί να ρίχνουν την ποιότητα της σύνδεσης.
Αν είναι εύκολο για σένα, μπορεί να βρεις -με  διαδοχικές δοκιμές- τι μπορεί να φταίει (αν φταίει) και να το διορθώσεις με αποτέλεσμα το ανέβασμα του SN Margin και τον συγχρονισμό του speedtouch πιο ψηλά.

Το πιο σωστό είναι να κάνεις την 1η δοκιμή συνδέοντας το speedtouch με ένα laptop στον κατανεμητή και να δεις αν βελτιώνεται ο συγχρονισμός.

Το πιο απλό είναι να συνδέσεις το speedtouch στην 1η πρίζα-αφετηρία της γραμμής μέσα στο διαμέρισμα, ενώ παράλληλα έχεις απομονώσει αυτήν την 1η πρίζα από τις υπόλοιπες του διαμερίσματος. Αν βελτιώνεται έτσι ο συγχρονισμός τότε ψάξε διαδοχικά τις πρίζες να δεις που υπάρχει το πρόβλημα.

Θα συνιστούσα να περιμένεις καμιά εβδομάδα, μήπως και διορθωθεί από πλευράς  Netone και αν δεν ... και εξακολουθείς να θέλεις οπωσδήποτε να συγχρονίζει πιο ψηλά, ξεκινάς το ψάξιμο.

----------


## Cacofonix

Σήμερα έμεινα για ένα 2ωρο χωρίς Internet και συνεπώς και χωρίς τηλέφωνο.

----------


## RIBO06

> δηλαδη δείχνει οτι υπάρχει καπου προβλημα;μήπως θα μπορουσες να μου πεις κάτι πιο συγκεκριμένο;
> 
> ευχαριστώ.


OK,θα ασχοληθω σε καμια εβδομάδα μήπως και το διορθώσει η netone πρώτα.

----------


## sportis

εμενα σημερα που τους πηρα τηλεφωνο μου ειπα οτι η γραμμη αυτη ειναι και οτι δεν παει παραπανω :Crying: 
γιατι ρε γαμοτο???

----------


## makiro3

> εμενα σημερα που τους πηρα τηλεφωνο μου ειπα οτι η γραμμη αυτη ειναι και οτι δεν παει παραπανω
> γιατι ρε γαμοτο???


Τι SNR είχες στην ΟΝ;

----------


## sportis

εκει γυρο στα 10 με 11

----------


## makiro3

Αυτή η μικρή διαφορά του θορύβου που λες, δεν δικαιολογεί την τόσο χαμηλότερη ταχύτητα.
Ρίξε μια προσεκτικότερη ματιά εκεί που άλλαξες καλώδια, μόντεμ κλπ, μήπως κάτι δεν είναι σωστά και σου έβγαλε θόρυβο. Αν όλα είναι καλά από σένα.......τότε μόνο η ΝΕΤΟΝΕ ότι κάνει.

----------


## gusdimgr

Απο Παρασκευη και εγω ειμαι στην παρεα της NETONE.

και αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα τις γραμμης:
Uptime:	0 days, 16:29:19
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.105
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	18,69 / 46,33
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 16,5
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,0 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.636 / 5.897
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	50 / 32
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	131 / 23

λετε να μπορει η ταχυτητα να παει και παραπανω ?

----------


## ariadgr

> λετε να μπορει η ταχυτητα να παει και παραπανω ?


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...32#post1861732

----------


## Pagouras

Παιδιά καλώς σας βρηκα..
Ανηκω κι εγω εδω και 5 μερες στο club των ενεργοποιηθεντων της Netone..Το συγκεκριμενο forum το παρακολουθω εδω και πολυ καιρο και μαλιστα τα θετικα σας σχολια για την εταιρια ηταν αυτα που μου επεισαν να εμπιστευτω την Netone!Nα και τα στατιστικα μου..


Uptime:	0 days, 0:40:35
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.019 / 6.720
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	19,36 / 89,03
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 12,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	10 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.134 / 3.940
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	94 / 15
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.005 / 12

Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα,το Line Atenuation ειναι πολυ ανεβασμενο και αυτο μαλλον οφειλεται στο οτι το router δεν το εχω στην κεντρικη πριζα..Μαλλον εκει πρεπει να χανει πολυ!Αν βλεπετε κατι παραπανω μου το αναφερετε.
Να ρωτησω και κατι..Γιατι ενω φαινεται οτι εχω bandwidth 6720 μεσω του speedtouch.lan,εαν κανω ενα test για παραδειγμα στο speedtest.net μου βγαζει οχι παραπανω απο 4000.?
Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..Αν και πιστευω οτι θα τα λεμε συχνα πλεον!
Παντως μεχρι στιγμης κανενα προβλημα,ειδικα στην τηλεφωνια..Ακομη και το internet μια χαρα μου φαινεται,αφου ειχα συνηθισει στην 768 του ΟΤΕ! :Thumb down:

----------


## dimpard

> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.019 / 6.720
> 
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	18,0 / 36,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 12,0
> 
> 
> Αν εχω καταλαβει σωστα,το Line Atenuation ειναι πολυ ανεβασμενο και αυτο μαλλον οφειλεται στο οτι το router δεν το εχω στην κεντρικη πριζα..Μαλλον εκει πρεπει να χανει πολυ!Αν βλεπετε κατι παραπανω μου το αναφερετε.
> Να ρωτησω και κατι..Γιατι ενω φαινεται οτι εχω bandwidth 6720 μεσω του speedtouch.lan,εαν κανω ενα test για παραδειγμα στο speedtest.net μου βγαζει οχι παραπανω απο 4000.?
> Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..Αν και πιστευω οτι θα τα λεμε συχνα πλεον!
> Παντως μεχρι στιγμης κανενα προβλημα,ειδικα στην τηλεφωνια..Ακομη και το internet μια χαρα μου φαινεται,αφου ειχα συνηθισει στην 768 του ΟΤΕ!


Βάλε το speedtouch στην κεντρική πρίζα και δες αν βελτιώνεται το SN Margin.

Τα όποια speedtest δεν είναι αξιόπιστα, για πολλούς λόγους.
Μόνο με Download manager, -ίσως και με πολλά downloads ταυτόχρονα- από καλούς servers μπορείς να "διαπιστώσεις" το bandwidth.

----------


## sportis

πάντως παιδιά αυτό που έχω να πω είναι ότι σε σχέση με τα 10mb της ον τώρα έχω  πολύ καλύτερο άνοιγμα σελίδων δηλαδή τώρα βλέπω άνετα ένα βιντεακι στο youtube και όχι πριν που μου κόλλαγε συνέχεια και φανταστείτε ότι είμαι στα 6 mb

----------


## clotho

Τηλεφωνική αίτηση 19/2/2008.
Ενεργοποίηση 11/3/2008, μόλις πριν μερικά λεπτά. 
Ούτε που το κατάλαβα. Το πήρα πρέφα από αλλαγές στους δέικτες του ST780.
Σύνολο: 21 ημερολογιακές, 14 εργάσιμες.
Μέχρι τώρα όλα καλά. Την τηλεφωνία δεν ξέρω πως να ενεργοποιήσω.

----------


## sportis

> Τηλεφωνική αίτηση 19/2/2008.
> Ενεργοποίηση 11/3/2008, μόλις πριν μερικά λεπτά. 
> Ούτε που το κατάλαβα. Το πήρα πρέφα από αλλαγές στους δέικτες του ST780.
> Σύνολο: 21 ημερολογιακές, 14 εργάσιμες.
> Μέχρι τώρα όλα καλά. *Την τηλεφωνία δεν ξέρω πως να ενεργοποιήσω*.


μα δεν χρειάζεται να ενεργοποιήσεις κάτι, το βύσμα του τηλεφώνου σου πάρε και βάλτο στο phone1

----------


## clotho

Βέβαια, τώρα που το κοιτάω καλύτερα, να τα stats της γραμμής μου:

Uptime:	0 days, 0:07:37

Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 3.436

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	355,00 / 576,00

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,5

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,0 / 37,0

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 15,0

Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

Loss of Link (Remote):	0

Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0

FEC Errors (Up/Down):	47 / 619

CRC Errors (Up/Down):	0 / 6

HEC Errors (Up/Down):	6 / 4

Άμα συνεχιστεί αυτό το 3.436, την έχω κάνει κι από εδώ και πίσω στον πΟΤΕ. Με τέτοιο attenuation και noise margin έχω δει και καλύτερα.

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Κατα ενα παραδοξο λογο εχει παρατηρηθει οτι στη netone πολλοι πελατες εχουν χειρωτερες ταχυτητες απο αλλους παροχους με τα ιδια στατιστικα.Τι να παιζει αραγε :Whistle:

----------


## clotho

Βέβαια, το χάλι που αντιμετώπισα στην On, ελπίζω να μην το βρω κι εδώ. Αλλά γιατί με συγχρόνισαν τόσο χαμηλά;

----------


## gladiatorgeo

Ρωτα τους :Whistle:

----------


## clotho

Σάμπως έχω ακίνητο για να τους ρωτήσω; Δεν δουλεύει ακόμη.

----------


## sportis

Και εγώ ρε παιδιά με την ον με τα ίδια στατιστικά είχα 10mb και με την netone 6mb αλλά με την netone έχω καλύτερο internet και καλύτερο download πως γίνεται αυτό??? Μήπως λέω μήπως τα 10mb της ον ήταν πλασματικά λέω μήπως!!!

........Auto merged post: sportis added 3 Minutes and 12 Seconds later........




> Άμα συνεχιστεί αυτό το 3.436, την έχω κάνει κι από εδώ και πίσω στον πΟΤΕ. Με τέτοιο attenuation και noise margin έχω δει και καλύτερα.


Άσε μερικές μέρες να στρώσει η γραμμή σου, και εμένα όταν ενεργοποιήθηκα ήταν στα 5,550mbκαι τώρα έχει φτάσει περιπου6,250

----------


## looperX

Γεια σας παιδιά  :Smile:  Πριν 2 ώρες συνδέθηκα κι εγώ! Τα στατιστικά της γραμμής μου είναι τα: 

Link Information
Uptime: 0 days, 2:14:42 
Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.020 / 9.654 
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]: 13,51 / 45,97 
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 16,0 / 33,5 
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 10,0 / 12,0 
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
Loss of Link (Remote): 0 
Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 
FEC Errors (Up/Down): 1 / 21.400 
CRC Errors (Up/Down): 0 / 205 
HEC Errors (Up/Down): 23 / 170 

Μέχρι στιγμής είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από το internet(pings και downloads) και από το δεύτερο τηλέφωνο 211χχχχχχχ. Το κανονικό μου νούμερο 210χχχχχχχ ακόμα δεν παίζει. Ξέρει κανείς αν αργεί η μεταφορά του από τον ΟΤΕ?

----------


## sportis

Καλορίζικη φίλε, από τι βλέπω έχουμε το ίδιο  Line Attenuation αλλά εσύ έχεις καλύτερη ταχύτητα :Crying:  :Crying: 
Εντάξει θα στο ενεργοποιήσουν σύντομα και το τηλέφωνο τουλάχιστον έχεις και την δεύτερη γραμμή δεν είσαι χωρείς τηλέφωνο

----------


## clotho

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 4.220
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	632,00 / 727,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 17,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	19,0 / 37,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	10,0 / 13,0

Αυτά τα νέα μετά από άνοιγμα-κλείσιμο του ST. Το 4.220 μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά χαμηλό. Περίμενα γύρω στα 6000-7000.

........Auto merged post: clotho added 11 Minutes and 8 Seconds later........

Για να δούμε, τους παίρνω στο τεχνικό τμήμα να δω τι θα γίνει. Πήρα στις 13:20 και περιμένω. Εδώ θα φανεί. Εκείνο το αγγλικό στην αναμονή "all our representatives..." θαρρείς και το λέει βουλγάρα που τρώει μπισκότα.

----------


## ariadgr

> Αυτά τα νέα μετά από άνοιγμα-κλείσιμο του ST. Το 4.220 μου φαίνεται εξαιρετικά χαμηλό. Περίμενα γύρω στα 6000-7000.


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/showthre...32#post1861732

----------


## clotho

Ναι, το έχω στη πρίζα-αφετηρία κλπ κλπ κλπ. Δεν είμαι αρχάριος.

........Auto merged post: clotho added 55 Minutes and 15 Seconds later........

Μόλις επικοινώνησα με το cc της NetOne. Ρε παιδιά, αυτοί είναι σοβαροί, δεν είναι καραγκιόζηδες. Υπεύθυνοι, σωστοί, ενημερωμένοι, δεν λεν βλακείες σαν τους άλλους της On. Μου είπαν το εξής: Αν δεν μ' αρέσει η ταχύτητα που είμαι (το router αυτοσυγχρονίζει σε συγκεκριμένη ταχύτητα κοιτάζοντας τις παραμέτρους) μπορώ με δική μου ευθύνη να ρίξω το margin και να ανέβω. Βέβαια, υπάρχει ο κίνδυνος disconnect αλλά για κάτι τέτοιο θα φταίει το κεφάλι μου.
Η γραμμή φαίνεται σταθερή μέχρι τώρα. Κατέβασα αρχείο δοκιμής και πήγαινε με 240 ΚΒ/s. Επίσης τα Ping φαίνονται πολύ καλά.

Είδωμεν.

----------


## Art2007

> Εκείνο το αγγλικό στην αναμονή "all our representatives..." θαρρείς και το λέει βουλγάρα που τρώει μπισκότα.



Πραγματικά δεν μπορούσες να το περιγράψεις καλύτερα!!!    :ROFL:   :Respekt: 

Καλή σύνδεση εύχομαι να έχεις! Πάνω απ' όλα χωρίς προβλήματα!

----------


## ariadgr

> Ναι, το έχω στη πρίζα-αφετηρία κλπ κλπ κλπ. Δεν είμαι αρχάριος.


Εχεις δοκιμάσει να απομονώσεις τις άλλες πρίζες και να αφήσεις μόνο την εισαγωγής της γραμμής πάνω στην πρίζα-αφετηρία;

----------


## gladiatorgeo

*Αυτα ειναι τα χαλια τους κυριο*ι:
Uptime:	*0 days, 0:01:07*
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 12.053
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	21,00 / 12,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 24,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / *13,0*
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	*4* / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	160 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.111 / 149
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	157 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	488 / 0

----------


## clotho

> Εχεις δοκιμάσει να απομονώσεις τις άλλες πρίζες και να αφήσεις μόνο την εισαγωγής της γραμμής πάνω στην πρίζα-αφετηρία;


Εννοείται πως το έχω κάνει.
Εδώ σκέφτομαι να τραβήξω θωρακισμένο UTP απευθείας από κάτω.
Τα έχω σκεφτεί όλα. Μέχρι και την κοντινή ισχύος έχω κατεβάσει.

........Auto merged post: clotho added 5 Minutes and 22 Seconds later........




> *Αυτα ειναι τα χαλια τους κυριο*ι:
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 12.053
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 19,5
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,0 / 24,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / *13,0*
> Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	*4* / 0
> Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	160 / 0
> FEC Errors (Up/Down):	1.111 / 149
> CRC Errors (Up/Down):	157 / 0
> HEC Errors (Up/Down):	488 / 0


Οι ενδείξεις σου φαίνονται πολύ καλές. Με προβληματίζει ότι έχεις πολλά FEC λάθη στο Up. Δεν θα έπρεπε. Συνήθως πάει αντίστροφα.

----------


## gusdimgr

> Απο Παρασκευη και εγω ειμαι στην παρεα της NETONE.
> 
> και αυτα ειναι τα στατιστικα τις γραμμης:
> Uptime:	0 days, 16:29:19
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 15.105
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	18,69 / 46,33
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	11,5 / 18,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	7,5 / 16,5
> ...


ερωτηση ενω μου λεει το τεστ οτι μπορω να εχω εως 21,53mbits/s  γιατι ειμαι στα 15,10;

----------


## ariadgr

> ερωτηση ενω μου λεει το τεστ οτι μπορω να εχω εως 21,53mbits/s  γιατι ειμαι στα 15,10;


Την απάντηση που σου έδωσα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα την είδες;  :Thinking:

----------


## gusdimgr

> Την απάντηση που σου έδωσα στην προηγούμενη σελίδα την είδες;


ναι φιλε μου απο εκει ιδα οτι μπορω να εχω αυτη την ταχυτητα . επρεπε να δω και κατι αλλο που δεν ειδα ο γκαβος;

----------


## ariadgr

> ναι φιλε μου απο εκει ιδα οτι μπορω να εχω αυτη την ταχυτητα . επρεπε να δω και κατι αλλο που δεν ειδα ο γκαβος;


Με το link που σου έδωσα, σε παραπέμπω στη συζήτηση που είχα παραπάνω με τον panajotisp., για *σύνδεση του modem στην πρίζα-αφετηρία*, και *απομόνωση των άλλων δωματίων* από την πρίζα-αφετηρία.

Επίσης υπάρχει επεξήγηση για την ταχύτητα που είδες:



> Όλα τα αποτελέσματα είναι κατά προσέγγιση και ως θεωρητικά ισχύουν μόνο κάτω από ιδανικές συνθήκες, χωρίς διακυμάνσεις στον θόρυβο/παράσιτα ή παρεμβολές.
> Συνήθως η πραγματική ταχύτητα κλειδώματος είναι μικρότερη.

----------


## gusdimgr

οκ κατανοητο

----------


## Art2007

Μιας και αναφέρθηκε το θέμα των Errors , μπορεί κάποιος ειδικότερος να μου πεί τι σημαίνει, και πού μπορεί να οφείλεται ο μεγάλος αριθμός τους?
Επίσης, μήπως υπάρχει κάτι άλλο περίεργο στα στατιστικά, πέρα απο το SN που πρώτη φορά φτάνει στα 14,5!? Thanx!


Link Information


Uptime: 7 days, 5:32:06 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 15.030 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [GB/GB]: 8,30 / 3,13 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,5 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 24,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 12,5 / 14,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 60 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 26 / 510.709 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 868 / 9.257 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 11.669 / 7.365

----------


## clotho

Βλέπω είσαι συνδεδεμένος 7 και κάτι μέρες. Ε, είναι λογικό να έχουν μαζευτεί μισό εκατομμύριο λάθη FEC. Αυτά πάνε σωρευτικά. Τα FEC errors οφείλονται σε θόρυβο και είναι πλεονασμός bits που το σωστό bit αποφασίζεται με simple majority. Όταν βλέπεις να αυξάνονται μέσα σε λίγη ώρα αμέσως μπορείς να δεις πτώση του margin και είναι δείκτης ότι η γραμμή πάει χάλια. Είναι το σημαντικότερο απ' τα τρία errors με δεύτερο το CRC.

----------


## Art2007

Ευχαριστω clotho....

Μετά από ένα reset νομίζω βελτιώνεται η κατάσταση...

Uptime: 0 days, 0:03:18 

Modulation: G.992.5 annex A 

Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]: 1.023 / 16.052 

Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]: 181,00 / 233,00 

Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 19,0 

Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 24,5 

SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 13,5 / 12,5 

Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM 

Loss of Framing (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Signal (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Power (Local/Remote): 0 / 0 

Loss of Link (Remote): 0 

Error Seconds (Local/Remote): 10 / 0 

FEC Errors (Up/Down): 26 / 102 

CRC Errors (Up/Down): 868 / 0 

HEC Errors (Up/Down): 11.674 / 0

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Βλέπω είσαι συνδεδεμένος 7 και κάτι μέρες. Ε, είναι λογικό να έχουν μαζευτεί μισό εκατομμύριο λάθη FEC. Αυτά πάνε σωρευτικά. Τα FEC errors οφείλονται σε θόρυβο και είναι πλεονασμός bits που το σωστό bit αποφασίζεται με simple majority. Όταν βλέπεις να αυξάνονται μέσα σε λίγη ώρα αμέσως μπορείς να δεις πτώση του margin και είναι δείκτης ότι η γραμμή πάει χάλια. Είναι το σημαντικότερο απ' τα τρία errors με δεύτερο το CRC.


Καμμία σχέση,τα σημαντικότερα είναι τα HEC,CRC που φέρνουν και loss,τα fec ειναι errors in bits τα οποία διορθώνονται στον δέκτη.

----------


## clotho

> Καμμία σχέση...


Ώχου, ο καθείς λέει ότι του καπνίσει...

Βαριέμαι.

----------


## Tsour_ee

> Ώχου, ο καθείς λέει ότι του καπνίσει...
> 
> Βαριέμαι.


Οκ πασο,καλύτερα ας μιλάμε όταν είμαστε σίγουροι ότι ξέρουμε τι θα πούμε.

----------


## harris

> Βλέπω είσαι συνδεδεμένος 7 και κάτι μέρες. Ε, είναι λογικό να έχουν μαζευτεί μισό εκατομμύριο λάθη FEC. Αυτά πάνε σωρευτικά. Τα FEC errors οφείλονται σε θόρυβο και είναι πλεονασμός bits που το σωστό bit αποφασίζεται με simple majority. Όταν βλέπεις να αυξάνονται μέσα σε λίγη ώρα αμέσως μπορείς να δεις πτώση του margin και είναι δείκτης ότι η γραμμή πάει χάλια. Είναι το σημαντικότερο απ' τα τρία errors με δεύτερο το CRC.





> Καμμία σχέση,τα σημαντικότερα είναι τα HEC,CRC που φέρνουν και loss,τα fec ειναι errors in bits τα οποία διορθώνονται στον δέκτη.


Πιστεύω ότι για όλους μας θα ήταν πολύ σημαντικό να μας εξηγήσετε τι είναι αυτά τα errors, τι σημαίνουν, πως επιλύονται, και τελικά τι σημαίνουν για τις γραμμές μας  :Smile:

----------


## Sebu

Εχω την εντυπωση (επειδη το ειχα ψαξει πριν χρονια οταν ειχα πρωτοβαλει adsl) οτι τα HEC και CRC ειναι πιο σημαντικα καθως σημαινουν λαθη στη γραμμη,στα πακετα που λαμβανεις με αποτελεσμα να πρεπει να ξανακατεβουν.

Με το να γυρισεις σε interleaved αυτα τα λαθη (επειδη πλεον η πληροφορια δεν φευγει σε συνεχομενα bits αλλα εναλλαξ) μειωνονται, μειωνεται η πιθανοτητα επαναποστολης πακετων αλλα αυξανονται τα FEC errors γιατι πλεον τα "λαθη" διορθωνονται οπως αναφερθηκε στον δεκτη.

Νομιζω οτι υπαρχει ηδη ενας πολυ καλος οδηγος (απο τον Cmos) νομιζω που εξηγει πως λειτουργει το fastpath και το interleave και απο αυτους τους 2 διαφορετικους τροπους λειτουργιας προκυπτουν και τα διαφορετικα errors που βλεπουμε.

----------


## B3rny

Ελαβα το πρωι SMS οτι ενεργοποιηθηκα.Ανυπομονο να παω σπιτι και να το τσεακαρω.Μολις το καταφερω θα ποσταρω τα στατιστικα.

----------


## B3rny

Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα...

Uptime:	0 days, 1:24:34
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	698 / 7.323
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/MB]:	4,81 / 23,47
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 18,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	6,5 / 17,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	9,5 / 12,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	242 / 9.373
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	35 / 64
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	46 / 53

----------


## ariadgr

> Σημερα ενεργοποιηθηκα...


Εαν σε ενδιαφέρει να έχεις τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού διάβασε εδώ, για σύνδεση του modem στην πρίζα-αφετηρία, και απομόνωση των άλλων δωματίων από την πρίζα-αφετηρία.

----------


## aneinai

Not new, but improved!
Έτσι, για να ζηλεύετε...

ptime:	0 days, 0:00:20
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 24.055
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	1,00 / 0,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5,0 / 12,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	11,5 / 7,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	3 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	3 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	13 / 38
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	22 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	732 / 0

----------


## Aperanto_Galazio

> Not new, but improved!
> Έτσι, για να ζηλεύετε...
> 
> ptime:	0 days, 0:00:20
> Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 24.055
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	1,00 / 0,00
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	12,0 / 16,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	5,0 / 12,0
> ...


Την τελικιασες την γραμμη :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## B3rny

> Εαν σε ενδιαφέρει να έχεις τη μέγιστη δυνατή ταχύτητα συγχρονισμού διάβασε εδώ, για σύνδεση του modem στην πρίζα-αφετηρία, και απομόνωση των άλλων δωματίων από την πρίζα-αφετηρία.


Αμα παιζει crosstalk,τι μπορω να κανω?
http://adslgr.com/forum/showthread.php?t=184453

----------


## mortal_kombat

Καλησπερα σε ολους τους φιλους...ΣΗΜΕΡΑ επιτελους ενεργοποιηθηκα...full llu λοιπον στην netone..πολυ ευχαριστημενος για αρχη,καμμια σχεση με τον παλιο μου παροχο απο ολες τις αποψεις...αυτα ειναι και τα στατιστικα μου...


DSL Connection	

	Link Information

Uptime:	0 days, 0:00:31
Modulation:	G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:	1.023 / 21.239
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [KB/KB]:	2,00 / 2,00
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]:	10,5 / 14,5
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]:	3,5 / 8,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]:	12,5 / 9,5
Vendor ID (Local/Remote):	TMMB / BDCM
Loss of Framing (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Signal (Local/Remote):	6 / 0
Loss of Power (Local/Remote):	0 / 0
Loss of Link (Remote):	0
Error Seconds (Local/Remote):	110 / 0
FEC Errors (Up/Down):	249.436 / 0
CRC Errors (Up/Down):	5.160 / 0
HEC Errors (Up/Down):	21.170 / 0

κατεβασα το snr margin στο 9...και η ταχυτητα ειναι αυτη που βλεπεται  :Smile:  :Smile:  θα σας ξαναπω εντυπωσεις πολυ γρηγορα μετα απο μερικες μερες δοκιμη...για αρχη καλα παμε!!!

----------


## vOOz

Αν ειναι δυνατον. Βαλαμε εναν γνωστο μας που δουλευει στον οτε να κοιταξει την γραμμη μου, και οντως το DSLAM νεου φαληρου ειναι βραχυκυκλωμενο ολο, απο τις τελευταιες βροχες. Θελω να δω τι θα πει τωρα η νετονε που με εβγαζε τρελη τοσο καιρο. Να το κοιταξουνε δεν μπορουσανε? Επρεπε εγω να τρεξω να βρω κονε δηλαδη?

----------


## Cacofonix

Σε περίπτωση απενεργοποίησης, παίρνεις πίσω τα τέλη ενεργοποίησης όπως γίνεται στην On;

----------


## polv

Παιδιά εγώ πάντως μέχρι σήμερα είμαι πολύ ικανοποιημένος και αισθάνομαι πράγματι ότι έχω να κάνω με σοβαρή εταιρία με σοβαρούς στόχους και αξιοπρεπή συμπεριφορά απέναντι στον πελάτη. :One thumb up: 
Πρέπει όμως να λύνονται και τα όποια λίγα προβλήματα υπάρχουν σε συνδρομητές,οι οποίοι είναι πολύ ΕΥΓΕΝΙΚΟΙ στις παρατηρήσεις τους σε σχέση με άλλες εταιρίες. :Wink:

----------


## evantigger

Έμαθα σήμερα ότι έχω ενεργοποιηθεί αφού τους πήρα τηλέφωνο, απλά δε με αναγνωρίζει στο MyNetone. Επίσης είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 14650 ταχύτητα ενώ ο ΟΤΕ είναι σε ευθεία γραμμή 100 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου. Αλλά ελπίζω σε καμιά δυο μέρες να στρώσει και αυτό.

----------


## dimpard

> Έμαθα σήμερα ότι έχω ενεργοποιηθεί αφού τους πήρα τηλέφωνο, απλά δε με αναγνωρίζει στο MyNetone. Επίσης είμαι κλειδωμένος στα 14650 ταχύτητα ενώ ο ΟΤΕ είναι σε ευθεία γραμμή 100 μέτρα από το σπίτι μου. Αλλά ελπίζω σε καμιά δυο μέρες να στρώσει και αυτό.


Τι Attenuation και τι SN Margin έχεις?

----------


## mich83

Παίδες από προχθές δε μπορώ να μπω στο www.pinkfloyd.gr , σε εσάς μπαίνει;

----------


## Cacofonix

> Παίδες από προχθές δε μπορώ να μπω στο www.pinkfloyd.gr , σε εσάς μπαίνει;


Ναι, μπαίνει κανονικά.

----------


## pan.nl

> Παίδες από προχθές δε μπορώ να μπω στο www.pinkfloyd.gr , σε εσάς μπαίνει;


Φορτώνει κανονικά το site εδώ.

----------


## mich83

Πολύ περίεργο. Δοκίμασα και με άλλο dns, browser, λειτουργικό και πάλι δεν ανοίγει. Άνοιξα θέμα στο σαπόρτ μπας και βρεθεί άκρη :\ Eυχαριστώ.

----------


## vracviv

καλημερα...μηπως ξερετε πως θα επαλυθευσω τους κωδικους κλειδωματος για το wireless speedtouch διοτι προσπαθω να συνδεθω με το πολυμηχανημα αλλα μου λεει οτι δεν βρισκει το δικτυο wireless.και το πιο ωραιο οτι εχθες μου το επεστρεψαν απο το σερβις για wireless που δεν δουλευε.εχω σωσει τους κωδικους αλλα θελω να τους επιβεβαιωσω.
ευχαριστω

----------


## evantigger

> Τι Attenuation και τι SN Margin έχεις?


Modulation G.992.5 annex A
Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.019 / 14.650
Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:381,35 / 1,46
Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,0
Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,5 / 12,0
SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 13,0
Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM

----------


## vOOz

> Modulation G.992.5 annex A
> Bandwidth (Up/Down) [kbps/kbps]:1.019 / 14.650
> Data Transferred (Sent/Received) [MB/GB]:381,35 / 1,46
> Output Power (Up/Down) [dBm]: 12,0 / 17,0
> Line Attenuation (Up/Down) [dB]: 4,5 / 12,0
> SN Margin (Up/Down) [dB]: 11,0 / 13,0
> Vendor ID (Local/Remote): TMMB / BDCM


μπες στο my.netone.gr και πηγαινε διαχειρηση->internet. Εκει αλλαξε το SNR σου (χαμηλωσε το), θα κλειδωσεις σε μεγαλυτερη ταχυτητα. Δοκιμασε και στο 6 μηπως και αντεξει η γραμμη  :Razz:  Εμενα στο 6 ειναι μια χαρουλα  :One thumb up:

----------


## ariadgr

> καλημερα...μηπως ξερετε πως θα επαλυθευσω τους κωδικους κλειδωματος για το wireless speedtouch διοτι προσπαθω να συνδεθω με το πολυμηχανημα αλλα μου λεει οτι δεν βρισκει το δικτυο wireless.και το πιο ωραιο οτι εχθες μου το επεστρεψαν απο το σερβις για wireless που δεν δουλευε.εχω σωσει τους κωδικους αλλα θελω να τους επιβεβαιωσω.
> ευχαριστω


Ποιά επιλογή ασφάλειας έχεις βάλει (WPA-PSK; ) και αν ναι, ποιά version?

----------


## vracviv

wpa psk tkip encryprion type su speedtouch 427fee

----------


## ariadgr

> wpa psk tkip encryprion type su speedtouch 427fee


Δε με κατάλαβες.

Τα ασύρματα speedtouch έχουν επιλογή WPA-PSK Version: WPA ή WPA2 ή WPA+WPA2.

Εσύ ποιά από αυτές τις 3 επιλογές έχεις βάλει;

Και για ποιό πολυμηχάνημα πρόκειται;

----------


## vracviv

sorry... wpa-psk kai lexmark 6500
δεν ξερω αν χρειαζεσαι τιποτα αλλο...

----------


## ariadgr

> sorry... wpa-psk kai lexmark 6500
> δεν ξερω αν χρειαζεσαι τιποτα αλλο...


Κατά τη ρύθμιση του lexmark, επιλέγεις "Infrastructure mode [αναφέρεται ως "Υποδομή" στις ελληνικές οδηγίες]" (*και όχι ad-hoc*) σε κάποιο σημείο;
Συμβουλεύεσαι το manual του lexmark (ενότητα "σύνδεση σε δίκτυο - σελ. 52) για την εγκατάσταση;
[σενάριο 1 ή 2, σελ. 53]

----------


## vracviv

εχει wireless configuration utility ηδη με το που βαζεις το cd εγκαταστασης και σε καθοδηφει αυτο αλλα οταν ψαχνει το δικτυο , αφου βαζω τον κωδικο,δεν το βρισκει

----------


## ariadgr

Η συζήτηση συνεχίζεται εδώ:
 :Arrow:  Το club των ενεργοποιημένων 24/1 Mbps από τη Net One (v.2 - 2008)

----------

